#ubuntu-it 2011-05-09
<ichi_> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<tafanari> jester: scusa ma sono sotto ad un temporale ed è saltata la corrente ora è tornata spero regga
<tafanari> jester:  la wap corrisponde ora provo a passare in wep
<tafanari> jester:  wicd ha tre opzioni wep quale devo usare?
<jester-> tafanari: nel rutter cosa compare come tipo
<jester-> tafanari: wicd non suggerisce?
<tafanari> jester:  wep 128bit
<jester-> tafanari: penso si la passphrase
<tafanari> jester:  ok provo
<tafanari> jester:  no da sempre pass errato ora le provo tutte e 3
<jester-> tafanari: prova anche, per prova a togliere la protezione dal rutter
<Carlin0> 'sera
<airgnox> qlc ha notato che in ubuntu 10.04 l'avvio è lento prima del login ?
<Carlin0> airgnox, uso lucid ma mi pare tutto normale , oltretutto io faccio login automatico quindi apre direttamente il desktop all'avvio
<airgnox> come posso disabilitare lo splash screen in modo da vedere magari dove si ferma piu tempo a caricare ?
<airgnox> ho installato oggi lucid su un portatile del 2007 e l'avvio era piu rapido del mio prima della finestra di login
<Carlin0> airgnox, ma quanto ci mette dal grub al login +o-
<Carlin0> scrivi il mio nick quando rispondi così me ne accorgo
<airgnox> Carlin0 almno 1 minuti non ho cronometroato di preciso non saprei dirti
<airgnox> ma la cosa l'ho notata oggi avendo come confronto il pc della mia ragazza
<Carlin0> ma i pc sono paragonabili come harware ?
<airgnox> assolutamente no
<airgnox> il mio èmolto piu recente
<Carlin0> ah
<airgnox> per quello mi pareva strano
<Carlin0> e la tua ragazza che so usa ?
<airgnox> lo stesso gli ho messo
<airgnox> lucid
<airgnox> senza dual boot pero'
<Carlin0> non saprei.. l'unica cosa che posso dirti guarda in applicazioni avvio e magari c'è qualcosa che non usi e lavi la spunta e poi
<airgnox> ma non posso togliere lo splash screen per vedere magari dove se blocca?
<Carlin0> installi bum (boot up manager) e dai una occhiata anche li ai servizi che avvii
<Carlin0> non saprei farlo airgnox ... cmq a parere mio
<Carlin0> 1 minuto non è molto
<Carlin0> poi vedi tu
<airgnox> for se di piu
<airgnox> la differenza di hardware è notevole
<Carlin0> da grub a login dico...
<airgnox> si si
<airgnox> da grub a login
<Carlin0> è ovvio che se conti i secondi che sta fermo al grub ..
<airgnox> no no certo
<airgnox> non è che l'ho cronometrato eh
<airgnox> ma si nota la differenza
<airgnox> vabbè vedo un po su qlc wiki per togliere lo splash screen magari
<airgnox> e vedo
<Carlin0> è strano ma non saprei cosa dirti anche perchè comunque se si avvia non si blocca quindi
<Carlin0> non so cosa puoi vedere
<airgnox> tranqui grazie dell'aiuto
<Carlin0> prego :D
<Carlin0> vado a nanna :) buonanotte
<airgnox> notte alla prossima
<Ola86> !ciao
<ubot-it> Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Odo> Giorno
<provolik> Buongiorno
<OverMe> oh hi
<provolik> Ho un problemuccio con ubuntu server
<provolik> dopo aver fatto l'upgrade a 10.04
<provolik> sembra che apache non ne voglia sapere di caricare il modulo mysql
<provolik> phpmyadmin mi ritorna questo: Impossibile caricare l'estensione mysql
<provolik> mentre un normale script di connessione ritorna questo: Fatal error: Call to undefined function mysql_connect()
<provolik> Suggerimenti?
<OverMe> controlla se hai il pacchetto php5-mysql
<provolik> sì, ce l'ho
<provolik> c'è anche il file mysql.so e si trova nella cartella appropriata, se può servire
<provolik> nella stessa cartella ci sono i files so degli altri moduli, che però vengono caricati correttamente
<enzotib> provolik, ma è tutta roba ufficiale?
<provolik> enzotib, tutta roba installata dai repo
<provolik> enzotib, funzionava tutto prima dell'upgrade a 10-04
<provolik> tengo a precisare che i server mysql e apache funzionano, il problema è che il php non riesce a caricare il modulo mysql, non so perché
<enzotib> provolik, apt-cache policy php5-mysql
<enzotib> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<provolik> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/605098/
<enzotib> provolik, sembra a posto
<provolik> enzotib, eh
<enzotib> e non sono troppo addentro all'argomento per indagare oltre
<provolik> e io sono addentro nella m....
<OverMe> provolik, già provato a purgarlo e reinstalarlo?
<provolik> elimino musql per php5?
<provolik> no, non ho provato
<OverMe> sudo apt-get purge php5-mysql
<provolik> OverMe, ora tento
<provolik> OverMe, fatto.... nulla di fatto
<OverMe> mi fai vedere un phpinfo?
<provolik> vedo se il server è pubblico
<provolik> OverMe, non è pubblico posso vederlo solo io
<xiaoy> Come si fa ad impostare un segnale acustico per avvisare quando la batteria è prossima all'esaurimento?
<OverMe> provolik, copia/incolla
<provolik> OverMe, te lo incollo su paste? E' una pagine web cmq...
<OverMe> si sul paste
<provolik> OverMe, http://paste.ubuntu.com/605100/
<rorro007> ciao a tutti non mi apre chiavetta esterna ho fatto lsusb me me la vede qualche consiglio
<rorro007> nessuno mi puo aiutare pf
<enzotib> rorro007, sudo fdisk -l
<rorro007> enzotib , http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/605102/
<enzotib> rorro007, sei spagnolo?
<rorro007> it in spn
<enzotib> rorro007, mount (senza opzioni), sempre su pastebin
<provolik> enzotib, ho notato che adesso se provo a caricare phpmyadmin mi ritorna un errore leggermente diverso: Impossibile caricare l'estensione mysqli
<rorro007> enzotib , http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/605103/
<enzotib> rorro007, sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<rorro007> enzotib , niente
<enzotib> rorro007, nautilus /mnt
<OverMe> provolik, hai riavviato apache dopo aver reinstallato php5-mysql?
<provolik> sì
<rorro007> enzotib , scusa dopo la psw mi da OL-532-R2:~$
<enzotib> rorro007, cosa? è cambiato il prompt?
<rorro007> enzotib , ritorniamo in dietro di un passo mi hai detto sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<rorro007> enzotib , dopo
<enzotib> rorro007, se non ha dato errori va bene
<rorro007> enzotib , ok nessun errore
<enzotib> rorro007, quindi nautilus /mnt (se hai gnome)
<rorro007> enzotib , ok finestra vuota
<enzotib> rorro007, chiudila e rifai: mount
<rorro007> enzotib , http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/605104/
<enzotib> rorro007, df
<rorro007> enzotib , ?? df??
<enzotib> rorro007, sì, scrivi df, premi invio, e metti su pastebin l'output
<OverMe> provolik, grep extension_dir /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini
<rorro007> enzotib , http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/605106/
<enzotib> rorro007, è vuota?
<rorro007> enzotib , si
<enzotib> rorro007, bene, quella finestra vuota di prima, ottenuta con nautilus /mnt, era il contenuto della pendrive
<micmord> Cosa usa Ubuntu al posto di system-v per l'avvio dei programmi?
<provolik> OverMe, http://paste.ubuntu.com/605107/
<enzotib> micmord, upstart
<OverMe> provolik, ? nessun risultato?
<provolik> te l'ho messo in paste
<micmord> enzotib: e come gestisco i suoi servizi? Esiste un analogo di update-rc.d?
<OverMe> provolik, quello è il comando, non il risultato
<rorro007> enzotib , ok come posso fare che si apra senza /mnt
<enzotib> micmord, non tutti i servizi sono passati ad upstart, per quelli che non l'hanno fatto puoi continuare a usare update-rc.d
<enzotib> micmord, altrimenti modifichi /etc/init/nome-servizio.conf
<provolik> OverMe, sorry http://paste.ubuntu.com/605108/
<micmord> vado a manona quindi, ok
<enzotib> rorro007, proviamo a smontarla e a rimontarla, vediamo se fa da solo
<rorro007> enzotib , ok
<enzotib> micmord, in quel conf dovrebbe esserci qualcosa tipo "start on runlvelel [2345]"
<micmord> enzotib: ok, grazie
<enzotib> micmord, modifichi i numeri e sei a posto, anche se non sempre è così
<rorro007> enzotib , che comandao per smontarla
<OverMe> provolik, sudo updatedb && locate mysql.so
<enzotib> rorro007, sudo umount /mnt
<micmord> quando ho sia il .conf che il vecchio file in init.d e rc2.d... sego via il vecchio sistema sysv giusto?
<enzotib> micmord, no, non toccare niente
<enzotib> micmord, il vecchio file in init.d c'è, ma è un symlink a qualcosa
<rorro007> enzotib , ok adesso tolta provo a rimetterla?
<enzotib> rorro007, sì
<provolik> http://paste.ubuntu.com/605113/
<provolik> OverMe, http://paste.ubuntu.com/605113/
<rorro007> enzotib , nada
<enzotib> rorro007, gconftool-2 --all-entries /apps/nautilus/preferences | grep mount
<OverMe> provolik, grep mysql /var/log/apache2/error.log
<rorro007> enzotib , aspetta
<rorro007> enzotib , funziona
<enzotib> rorro007, ok
<provolik> OverMe, http://paste.ubuntu.com/605115/ direi che ci siamo
<micmord> domanda: libvirt-bin è sotto upstart, ma in rc2.d ho ancora "S20libvirt-bin -> ../init.d/libvirt-bin". A cosa serve quel link simbolico?
<rorro007> enzotib , grazie
<enzotib> micmord, di preciso non lo so, ma eviterei di toccarlo
<micmord> beh... ho la /etc versionata con git, qualche esperimento me lo posso permettere.
<OverMe> provolik, locate libmysqlclient_r.so
<enzotib> micmord, credo che serva per continuare a usare invoke-rc.d
<enzotib> micmord, o direttamente /etc/init.d/nome start
<provolik> OverMe, http://paste.ubuntu.com/605116/
<OverMe> provolik, mm proviamo a fare una cosa
<provolik> OverMe, sentiamo
<OverMe> sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libmysqlclient_r.so.16.0.0 /usr/lib/libmysqlclient_r.so.16
<OverMe> poi anche
<OverMe> sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libmysqlclient_r.so.16 /usr/lib/libmysqlclient_r.so
<provolik> la prima l'avevo già tentata :D
<provolik> OverMe, nada, server apache riavviato
<OverMe> provolik, ls -al /usr/lib/libmysqlclient*
<provolik> OverMe, http://paste.ubuntu.com/605122/
<airgnox> qlc sa come togliere lo splash screen in lucid ?
<forza100> salve...ho un problemino nell'installazione del flash player
<enzotib> airgnox, modificare /etc/default/grub ?
<enzotib> !chiedi | forza100
<ubot-it> forza100: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<airgnox> in che modo lo modifico ?
<enzotib> airgnox, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash", togli splash
<enzotib> airgnox, poi sudo update-grub
<forza100> quando incollo sul terminale la stringa "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer" successivamente mi chiede la password ma non mi dà la possibilità di inserire alcun carattere...spingo i tasti della tastiera ma non mi inserisce nulla
<airgnox> lascio solo le " " ?
<OverMe> provolik, ma sei sicuro che sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libmysqlclient_r.so.16.0.0 /usr/lib/libmysqlclient_r.so.16
<OverMe> l'hai fatto
<enzotib> airgnox, se vuoi togliere anche "quiet", sì
<airgnox> ok provo
<enzotib> forza100, la password non te la fa vedere, nemmeno gli asterischi, quindi devi scrivere alla cieca
<forza100> ah...e poi spingere invio?
<enzotib> sì
<forza100> grazie...buona giornata
<airgnox> ok riavvio
<airgnox> grazie per ora
<provolik> OverMe, ora non riavvia più apche
<OverMe> O_o
<OverMe> provolik, allora, intanto spara un: sudo apt-get install libmysqlclient16 --reinstall
<OverMe> poi ridammi ls -al /usr/lib/libmysqlclient*
<airgnox> non ho risolto nulla :(
<provolik> OverMe, http://paste.ubuntu.com/605126/
<guest__> buongiorno
<enzotib> airgnox, c'è lo stesso lo spash?
<airgnox> si
<enzotib> airgnox, ma hai fatto sudo update-grub?
<airgnox> si si
<guest__> qualcuno di voi usa bmpanel2 e sa dirmi perfavore come si cambia il tema di default?
<OverMe> provolik, si riavvia apache?
<provolik> OverMe, ora sì
<enzotib> airgnox, si dovrebbero vedere una serie di scritte all'avvio, no?
<OverMe> provolik, e continua a non funzionare?
<provolik> OverMe, sì sempre lo stesso errore
<airgnox> senza splash intendi ?
<OverMe> provolik, pasta tutto /var/log/apache2/error.log
<enzotib> airgnox, hai salvato il file *prima* di fare update-grub (scusa della domanda scema)
<provolik> OverMe, http://paste.ubuntu.com/605128/
<provolik> è bello lungo, ti ho messo solo le ultime N righe
<provolik> comunque se guardi
<provolik> l'ultimo riavvio non dà errori
<OverMe> provolik, spara anche un sudo ldconfig
<provolik> PIAN
<provolik> OverMe, Funziona
<provolik> OverMe, mi cachava l'errore
<OverMe> ah ok
<provolik> OverMe, grazie mille
<OverMe> prego
<provolik> OverMe, ti devo una birra come minimo, se passi da VR fa un fischio
<OverMe> :)
<airgnox> si certo che l'ho salvato
<MoL0ToV>  1719 user  20   0  825m  36m 7216 R    2  1.8 120:49.26 compiz
<MoL0ToV> ragazzi sta interfaccia unity sarà anche bella ma è una sanguisuga di memoria :)
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<airgnox> giorno
<airgnox> qlc per sto splash screen ?
<airgnox>  :(
<enzotib> airgnox, fai vedere il contenuto di /boot/grub/grub.cfg su pastebin?
<airgnox> ok provo
<snake_> buon dì
<airgnox> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/605140/
<airgnox> fatto
<enzotib> airgnox, io continuo a vedere quiet splash, e anche quit splash, che è sbagliato
<enzotib> airgnox, fai vedere /etc/default/grub
<airgnox> l'ho riimesso com'era
<airgnox> ma ti assicuro di averlo cancellato
<enzotib> !chi | airgnox
<ubot-it> airgnox: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<enzotib> airgnox, fai vedere comunque quel file
<airgnox> ok
<airgnox> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/605141/
 * realnot hi guys
<enzotib> airgnox, cancella quiet splash dalla riga di prima e anche da quella dopo, se poi lo rimetti devi scrivere quiet, non quit
<airgnox> ops
<snake_> bho...ma perchè cribbio gparted non smonta le partizioni!!da quando ho messo la 10.10 sempre sto cribbio di problema
<airgnox> non è che togliendole entrambe non mi fa piu vedere la schermata del login in ambiente grafico ?
<enzotib> airgnox, non c'entra niente
<airgnox> ok provo a cancellarle entrambe e updato grub allora
<enzotib> airgnox, e ti ripeto, metti il mio nick
<airgnox> fatto riavvio
<airgnox> enzotip ok
<airgnox> :P
<airgnox> riavvio vediamo se me lo ha tolto
<OverMe> <airgnox> enzotip ok
<OverMe> ecco, ora si
<enzotib> lol
<airgnox> enzotib risolto per lo splash screen
<enzotib> ok
<airgnox> ma mi dice formato di fstab bad in avvio
<airgnox> che ho modificato per montare una partizione ntfs
<airgnox> forse l'ho modificato male anche se funziona
<enzotib> airgnox, e fa vedere anche /etc/fstab, allora
<airgnox> enzotib, grazie
<airgnox> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/605142/
<airgnox> enzotib, ho inserito l'ultima riga
<enzotib> airgnox, metti defaults al posto di auto (auto è implicito, se non detto altrimenti), se dà di nuovo errore, cerca di segnarti esattamente cosa scrive
<enzotib> airgnox, l'UUID è esatto?
<realnot> ragazzi, quando viene effettuato un avanzamento di distribuzione, i pacchetti vecchi non vengono rimossi vero?
<enzotib> airgnox, la directory dove montare esiste?
<airgnox> enzotib l'uuid è esatto e me lo monta tranquillamente
<airgnox> si si me lo monta tranquillamente
<enzotib> realnot, per quanto riguarda i repo ufficiali, sicuramente niente viene rimosso
<snake_> ragazzi ma perchè questo? http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/198/schermata1nk.png/
<realnot> enzotib: quindi mi trovo circa 1300 pacchetti installati in più e quelli vecchi? ci si ricorda tutti i nomi dei paccheti, come si eliminano?
<realnot> *chi
<airgnox> enzotib allora sostituisco con default al posto di auto ?
<enzotib> airgnox, defaults, metti anche ntfs-3g al posto di ntfs
<airgnox> enzotib ok grazie vedo di farlo e riavviare
<enzotib> realnot, i vecchi pacchetti vengono aggiornati, non installati insieme alla versione vecchia
<realnot> enzotib: quindi quando passo ad esempio dalla 10.10 alla 10.04 tutti i pacchetti vengono aggiornati. Ok, ma per i file di configurazione? non viene chiesto nulla all'utente, se per esempio scarico una nuova versione di sudo, chi decide se usare il file di configurazione vecchio o nuovo?
<realnot> *dalla 10.10 alla 11.04
<enzotib> realnot, se il file è originale della 10.10, viene aggiornato alla versione nuova, se è stato modificato dall'utente dovrebbe chiedere cosa fare
<realnot> enzotib: ok perfetto, grazie per la disponibilità :)
<airgnox> enzotib, mi dice bad format on line 18 fstab
<airgnox> ma la riga 18 è vuota
<enzotib> airgnox, e cancellala
<enzotib> airgnox, non è che hai introdotto caratteri strani e invisibili?
<airgnox> enzotib non c'è la linea 18
<enzotib> airgnox, aspe'
<airgnox> direi di no
<airgnox> enzotib, intanto provo a riavvere per vedere se posso darti altre informazioni
<airgnox> enzotib , evidentemente c'era qualcosa perchè l'ho cancellata e ora sembra tutto ok
<enzotib> airgnox, ok
<airgnox> enzotib, grazie dell'aiuto
<enzotib> airgnox, prego
<glpiana> ola
<Big> Ciao a tutti
<Big> Volevo sapere che vantaggi ha installare una versione lts. Grazie mille
<glpiana> Big, ha supporto per 3 anni e versioni di software più vecchie ma più stabili
<Big> ah ok ti ringrazio, quandi in questa versione vengono solo corretti problemi di sicurezza o bug? Quandi per le novità devo istallre versioni più recaenti giusto?
<glpiana> Big, esatto
<Big> Ok capito tutto. Un ultima cosina...le versioni non lts per qunto tempo vengono supportate?
<glpiana> 3 anni, te l'ho scritto prima
<glpiana> ah non lts, sorry
<glpiana> 18 mesi
<Big> :) nussun problema. Ti ringrazio sei molto gentile. Grazie per l'aiuto, buona giornata.
<glpiana> altrettanto :)
<e-DIO-t> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions << sono tutte qua? Ovvero: non c'è una maniera di escludere da subito qualsiasi check sugli hd ?
<marcello1> Da pochissimi giorni mi cimento con unity. Ho creato un lanciatore; lo sposto nel pannello laterale ma non mi crea l'icona. Come fare per crearne una?
<enzotib> e-DIO-t, http://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt, ma se *non* parti da un certo hd, non vedo perché dovrebbe accedervi
<Odo> marcello1, l'icona l'hai impostata vero?
<Odo> marcello1, e diventa grigia quando lo trascini sulla barra?
<marcello1> Odo, inizialmente mi creava lo spazio, senza l'icona ma l'applicazione partiva. Adesso non riesco neanche a spostarla sulla barra laterale
<marcello1> unity mi fa impazzire!
<Odo> marcello1, sei sicuro che non sia ancora sulla barra, di solito fa cosi' quando e' ancora sulla barra, anche in grigio ma c'e'
<marcello1> no, Odo , direi che non c'è
<Odo> marcello1, strano ascolta fai lo stesso launcher ancora, spostalo nella tua home, e poi riprova a trascinarlo
<Odo> marcello1, se te lo mette in barra ma senza icona poi guardiamo questo
<marcello1> si Odo ; adesso lo mette sulla barra ma senza icona
<Odo> marcello1, ora fai cosi'
<Odo> marcello1, apritela con gedit tipo gedit tuolauncher.desktop
<e-DIO-t> enzotib: me lo domando pure io...ma se non è lui che prova ad accedersi devo immaginare sia la scheda madre sfondata e il bus direttamente che mi allert
<Odo> marcello1, togli la riga sotto a tutto, quella che dice Icon=blablabla
<enzotib> e-DIO-t, con che live stai provando?
<Odo> marcello1, e alla 3 riga dove dice Icon(it_it}=
<e-DIO-t> al momento con caine2.0 usb, derivata ubuntu
<Odo> marcello1, mettigli il percorso conpleto con il nome dell'icona, insomma tutto
<Odo> salva e prova
<marcello1> scusa un attimo, Odo , ho fatto un pò di casino. Adesso riprovo.
<enzotib> e-DIO-t, prova con finnix, derivata da debian
<Odo> *completo
<e-DIO-t> enzotib: ok, scarico e provo
<Odo> marcello1, si si tranqui se ti servono ulteriori info guaridamo insieme
<marcello1> ok, grazie Odo :)
<e-DIO-t> ata1:00: status { DRDY ERR} comunque
<marcello1> Odo, ce l'ho fatta!!! Grazie infinite! :)
<Odo> marcello1, figurati
<marcello1> :)
<Guest27658> j ac100@irc.freenode.net
<massimo18> ?
<SpikeLee> Ciao a tutti, ho una hard disk da 80 GB su cui vorrei installare ubuntu 11.04 dopo aver masterrizzato la ISO su cd
<SpikeLee> al primo avvio mi dice "no init found. try passing init bootarg"
<SpikeLee> cosa posso fare?
<e-DIO-t> enzotib: a titolo informativo -> pure finnix si sofferma a dirmi "bada che c'hai ata1:00 schiantato" e looppa lissu'.
<filo1234> SpikeLee: ma al primo avvio del cd?
<e-DIO-t> nel dubbio, caffè, sigaretta e poi artorno.
<SpikeLee> si si.. Ti spiego, avevo Ubuntu 10.04 ma come sempre quando scarico gli aggiornamenti si è incasinato tutto e non partiva più
<SpikeLee> allora ho messo il cd di XP e all'avvio sono andato ad eliminare tutte le partizioni dell'hd
<massimo18> SpikeLee: come sempre... (non è la normalità)
<SpikeLee> (come sempre perchè è l'ennesima volta che mi succede purtroppo)
<SpikeLee> adesso sull'hd non esiste nessun grub o partizione però
<SpikeLee> quando metto il CD per installare UBUNTU da zero mi dà quell'errore.
<glpiana> SpikeLee, sicuro faccia il boot da cd?
<filo1234> SpikeLee: altrimenti il cd potrebbe essere masterizzato male
<SpikeLee> si si esce il logo di ubuntu poi dovrebbe aprire le schermate per l'installazione ma mi esce fuori quell'errore.
<glpiana> SpikeLee, controlla la iso che hai scaricato
<glpiana> !md5 | SpikeLee
<ubot-it> SpikeLee: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<SpikeLee> Ok...ora devo scappare a pranzo poi ritorno. Grazie in anticipo!!
<filo1234> -.-
<e-DIO-t> ma
<e-DIO-t> porco cane
<massimo18> O_O
<e-DIO-t> ma se gli dico hda=noprobe nodma per quale cacchio di motivo si pianta a cercare di accedere al canale ata1:00 ?!?!
<glpiana> e-DIO-t, per le esclamazioni vai su #ubuntu-it-chat :D
<e-DIO-t> no seri parliamone: come diavolo faccio a escludere davvero l'hard disk con una live di turno?
<filo1234> staccalo
<massimo18> e-DIO-t: crea un disco di avvio persistente e non usi hd
<glpiana> e-DIO-t, ma perchè hda?
<filo1234> sei sicuro che invece non sa proprio il cdrom?
<e-DIO-t> filo1234: non c'è il cd rom
<filo1234> 13:43 < e-DIO-t> no seri parliamone: come diavolo faccio a escludere davvero l'hard disk con una live di turno?
<massimo18> e-DIO-t: chiavetta?
<e-DIO-t> massimo18: yep
<glpiana> e-DIO-t, ma perchè hda?
<SpikeLee> sono tornato. Glpiana ma come posso controllare la iso se non ho installato ubuntu?
<glpiana> SpikeLee, sulla guida che ti ho indicato c'è scritto
<e-DIO-t> glpiana: non è il nome che vuole grub per l'occasione hda? [fermo restando che ci prova ad accedere pure con sda, e che se lo lascio partire nomalmente si blocca sul caricamento di sd_mod, mentre se lo carico a manella dal debug non fa storie]
<massimo18> e-DIO-t: come dicevo prova a mettere su chiavetta la distro in modo persistente e poi fai partire da usb
<glpiana> e-DIO-t, mi pare strano hda. mi sembra di tornare indietro di anni
<e-DIO-t> massimo18: da usb sto provando a far partire. Ma al boot "loopa" su un errore dell'hard disk, e non parte
<e-DIO-t> glpiana: si molto :P
<massimo18> e-DIO-t: allora hai hd scoppiato
<glpiana> e-DIO-t, ma hai provato anche con sda?
<e-DIO-t> glpiana: si, mi ignora lo stesso. Ora aggiungo debug a failsafe e vedo
<e-DIO-t> massimo18: si, sto cercando di capire se è l'hard disk o la scheda madre. Il pc è in garanzia e ci sono dei dati da recuperare -> ma se lo mandiamo in assistenza e cambiano l'hd han detto che quello "morto" se lo tengono.
<filo1234> io ancora non ho capito il problema, se stai avviando da usb o live che sia non vedo come possa fermarsi sul disco
<filo1234> boh
<e-DIO-t> filo1234: sinceramente me lo domando pure io...se vuoi ti faccio un video col cellulare del collega e mi dici te :P
<glpiana> e-DIO-t, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1297644.html qui norpobe lo danno per obsoleto
<filo1234> e-DIO-t: ma scusa non puoi levarlo quel disco?
<e-DIO-t> filo1234: se apro schiatta la garanzia.
<filo1234> e-DIO-t: disabilitarlo dal bios?
<e-DIO-t> filo1234:  mmmmmmmmmh sai che non c'avevo pensato?
<e-DIO-t> mo vedo se si puo' far.
<filo1234> eh lo so
<filo1234> ovvio che si può fare
<e-DIO-t> filo1234: "ovvio" -> è n'eeeppicciat
<filo1234> se non è che tu abbia un bios della barbie....è ovvio che puoi disattivarlo dal bios
<e-DIO-t> bonne, disco disabilitato
<e-DIO-t> se mi da comuque 'ste noie vado a impiccare il signor asus
<SpikeLee> scusa Glpiana, ti pongo cosa vorrei fare: ho già un hd da 60 GB con XP e uno da 80 GB sul quale ho tentato invano di mettere ubuntu 11.04. Ho fatto tutto staccando l'hard disk con
<e-DIO-t> [....me li da lo stesso......
<SpikeLee> XP e collegando al PC solo quello da 80 GB per mettere Ubuntu così se facevo casini non rovinavo l'hard disk con XP.
<filo1234> allora è il controller sata
<glpiana> SpikeLee, staccando l'hardwadisk? a che rpo? per aumentare la probabilità di problemi dopo l'installazione?
<glpiana> hadrwadisk come piffero ho fatto a scriverlo? O.o
<SpikeLee> glpiana è per fare un'installazione pulita di Ubuntu, una volta fatta così inserisco l'altro hard disk come master e quello con Ubuntu come slave
<glpiana> SpikeLee, così ti parte solo xp
<SpikeLee> e poi tramite un grub di windows faccio in modo di farli partire uno a scelta
<glpiana> grub di windows? SpikeLee ma che stai dicendo?
<SpikeLee> tipo quello che si crea in automatico con Seven no?
<glpiana> SpikeLee, che senso ha usare un booot loader per accedere a un boot loader?
 * massimo18 si perplime
<glpiana> SpikeLee, fai una installazione nromale e stai attento quando arrivi alle opzioni avanzate, dove puoi specificare dove mettere grub: indichi sda e sei a posto
<SpikeLee> vabbè allora metterò l'hard disk con ubuntu come master e l'altro come slave così da grub decido cosa usa giusto?
<SpikeLee> Ma aspetta, volevo chiederti una cosa,
<glpiana> SpikeLee, la volta che vuoi resettare il mbr del primo disco (quello di windows) segui la guida epr il ripristino
<glpiana> !mbr | SpikeLee
<ubot-it> SpikeLee: Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<glpiana> ma non star lì a spostare e cmabiare
<glpiana> non ce n'è motivo
<SpikeLee> ora che ho questo strano problema secondo te posso lasciare dentro solo l'hard disk di Ubuntu che non parte, mettere il cd di XP facendo una
<SpikeLee> formattazione con NTFS. Poi tolgo il cd di XP e metto UBUNTU, dici che viene un casino?
<massimo18> si
<glpiana> SpikeLee, frena un attimo: tu ora hai sul master windows (che parte) e sullo slave ubutnu?
<SpikeLee> magari ora che Ubuntu rileva un file system non dà più problemi.
<SpikeLee> esatto. Però il master è scollegato completamente per evitare danni.
<glpiana> SpikeLee, ricollega il disco, poi segui la guida del rispristino di grub
<glpiana> !grub | SpikeLee
<ubot-it> SpikeLee: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<glpiana> SpikeLee, il disco di windows sarà sda e tu installerai grub in sda
<SpikeLee> ma io ho questo problema "no init found. try passing init bootarg" non ho più Ubuntu su quell'hard disk. Vorrei fare una nuova installazione completa di Ubuntu
<glpiana> SpikeLee, falla con entrambi i dischi attaccati però
<glpiana> SpikeLee, installi ovviamente sul secondo, quello che da quel che ho capito hai svuotato
<glpiana> SpikeLee, dammi 5 minuti che ti dico di preciso dove troverai l'opzione per grub
<SpikeLee> ah forse ho capito cosa intendi: metto tutte e 2 gli hard disk con Master quello con XP e slave l'altro
<SpikeLee> faccio partire il cd di Ubuntu al boot, e lui forse in seguito mi chiederà dove voglio installarlo. giusto?
<glpiana> SpikeLee, sì, fin qui ci sei, ma io mi riferivo a un'altra cosa
<glpiana> SpikeLee, per specificare dove andare a installare grub, al partizionamento devi scegliere l'opzione di partizionamento manual (altro)
<SpikeLee> ok forse ci sono aspetta che provo ad avviare Ubuntu in questa sequenza MASTER = XP   SLAVE = HD NON FORMATTATO e vediamo se mi dà ancora quell'errore.
<SpikeLee> ancora lo stesso errore...
<SpikeLee> Provo ora a cambiare supporto, la metto su DVD RW
<glpiana> SpikeLee, che errore?
<SpikeLee> no init found. try passing init bootarg
<SpikeLee> ora però ho masterizzato la ISO su DVD RW ed è entrato!
<SpikeLee> aspetta che ti dico...mica faccio stupidate :-)
<SpikeLee> Ora mi dice : "Questo computer ha installato windows XP" come procedere? 1) Installa Ubuntu a fianco di XP 2) Sostituisci XP con Ubuntu 3) Altro
<glpiana> SpikeLee, altro
<glpiana> SpikeLee, e dimmi se vede i due dischi
<SpikeLee> si li vede. Però quello con XP ha NTFS, l'altro che è l'hard disk dove vorrei insallare UBUNTU c'è scritto "spazio libero" 81xxx MB (80 GB)
<glpiana> SpikeLee, oki, piazzati su quello e creati le partizioni / home e area di swap
<glpiana> SpikeLee, mi raccomando non sbagliare disco!!!
<SpikeLee> quindi clicco destro --> Aggiungi, poi mi si apre la finestra poi c'è scritto TIPO PARTIZIONE   Primaria   Dimensione   81964 MB   POSIZIONE inizio   USARE COME
<SpikeLee> e cosa metto?
<SpikeLee> file system EXT2  EXT3 EXT 4  ?
<glpiana> SpikeLee, ext4 la partizione si chiama / e dagli, chessì 15 o 20 giga che per il ssistema è già tanto
<glpiana> *chessò
<SpikeLee> Allora io seleziono   EXT4 Con JOurnaling   sotto c'è scritto PUNTO DI MOUNT   e  metto    /       giusto?
<glpiana> SpikeLee, sì
<SpikeLee> d'ho l'ok ora
<glpiana> SpikeLee, poi ne crei una logica montata inhome, sempre ext4, e avanza un po' di mega per la swap. quanta ram hai?
<SpikeLee> arrivo
<SpikeLee> allora...mi ha aggiunto alla tabella /DEV/SDB1    EXT4       80GB   Utilizzzato SCONOSCIUTO       e sotto c'è scritto Device for bootloader installation e cosa seleziono?
<glpiana> SpikeLee, /dev/sda
<glpiana> SpikeLee, però aspetta, tu per ora hai messo solo / ?
<SpikeLee> si
<glpiana> SpikeLee, 80 giga tutto root? niente home? niente swap?
<SpikeLee> boh che ne so di queste cose....
<SpikeLee> scusami ma non so niente su come allocare lo spazio
<glpiana> SpikeLee, vabbè potevi interrogarti su quello che ti stavo scrivendo
<glpiana> <glpiana> SpikeLee, ext4 la partizione si chiama / e dagli, chessì 15 o 20 giga che per il ssistema è già tanto
<SpikeLee> fai conto che Ubuntu servirà solo per mio papà per internet e fare Home Banking che sicuro con XP si becca i virus
<glpiana> qui avresti potuto dirmi: oohhh ma che piffero dici?
<SpikeLee> eh ma se io metto    /         non mi dice quanto spazio allocare.
<glpiana> SpikeLee, non dire bugie ;)
<SpikeLee> no è vero se seleziono la partizione  e clicco MODIFICA mi dice solo  USARE COME  Ext4      PUNTO DI MOUNT    /          e stop.
<SpikeLee> non sò se nell'altra schermata mi dice altro però su quella che vedo io c'è solo quello.
<SpikeLee> cioè, non sò se lasciando i settaggi così magari cliccando su AVANTI cambia la schermata però aspetto cosa mi dici.
<SpikeLee> adesso ho cliccato su INDIETRO così annulla tutto poi ritorno a quella schermata e vedo se mi dà le stesse cose
<SpikeLee> forse ci sono ho capito:  allora nella tabella ho   /dev/sdba  e come sottoclassi ho la partizione di XP
<glpiana> SpikeLee, scusa sono al telefono
<SpikeLee> se clicco su   /DEV/SDBB   e clicco NUOVA TABELLA PARTIZIONI mi compare la stessa di prima ora la setto come mi dici tu
<SpikeLee> però devi guidarmi passo passo. Ti aspetto.
<nicotano> salve
<francescobrozzu> ciao a tutto il canale! Ho avanzato poche settimane fa a ubuntu 11.04 e con l'interfaccia unity devo dire che mi sono trovato abbastanza bene ma ho deciso di provare gnome-shell dopo aver letto buone recensioni su internet. Dopo l'installazione ho docuto fare qualche smanettamento ma alla fine sono entrato nel desktop. Purtroppo ho ancora un problema non ho nessuna autorizzazione da policykit quindi non po
<francescobrozzu> sso montare chiavette usb e posso spegnere il pc solo da terminale. Così ho disinistallato gnome-shell e sono tornato a unity sperando di risolvere ma niente. Ho anche provato a vedere se l'utente root aveva autorizzazioni e non le ha neppure lui! Spero che possiate aiutarmi grazie!
<glpiana> SpikeLee, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/501082/Schermata-ubuntuminimal%20%5BIn%20esecuzione%5D%20-%20Oracle%20VM%20VirtualBox.png
<glpiana> SpikeLee, guarda l'immagine
<glpiana> SpikeLee, vedi che s'è il numeo relativo alla dimensione?
<glpiana> *c'è
<SpikeLee> ti mando questo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/605206/
<SpikeLee> si esatto è quella la schermata.
<glpiana> SpikeLee, e quindi la dimensione c'è -.-
<SpikeLee> si ma cosa devo fare per settare il tutto??  Inizio fine   Bohh.. ?
<SpikeLee> partizione primaria o logica?
<glpiana> francescobrozzu, a parte quello che hai fatto prima e dopo, non ho capito quale problema hai
<SpikeLee> queste cose non le so..
<glpiana> SpikeLee, la prima (root /) falla primaria, poi fai la home logica e quiinid la swap in fondo
<glpiana> quanta ram hai?
<francescobrozzu> non posso spegnere, montare dischi e fare tutto quello che mi permettono le autorizzazioni di policykit
<francescobrozzu> glpiana
<francescobrozzu> scusa per la domanda lunga ma pensavo che le informazioni potessero servire
<glpiana> francescobrozzu, dopo l'avanzamento funzionava tutto?
<francescobrozzu> glpiana si
<glpiana> francescobrozzu, quindi è gnomeshell che ha imputtanato? bah. hai provato un reset delle tue directory nascoste nella home?
<glpiana> !gnomereset | francescobrozzu
<ubot-it> francescobrozzu: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private e riavviare la sessione
<SpikeLee> Glpiana, quanto spazio do alla primaria, logica e alla swap ? Alla primaria hai detto 20 GB e alle altre?
<francescobrozzu> glpiana ok provo
<glpiana> SpikeLee, mi rispondi alla domnada quanta ram hai per favore?
<SpikeLee> ah scusa,  1 GB DDR 400
<glpiana> ooohhh :)
<massimo18> uhm
<SpikeLee> PC3200 Mhz :-)
<glpiana> SpikeLee, allora io direi una 20ina scarsa a /, il resto a home, lasciando un gighello di swap alla fine
<glpiana> SpikeLee, torno
<francescobrozzu> glpiana ho fatto il reset ma se paro nautilus mi da errore di segmentazione resintallando potrebbe cambiare qualcosa?
<glpiana> francescobrozzu, rinomina anche .nautilus allora
<glpiana> torno dopo il caffè
<nicotano> !imagebin
<ubot-it> Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<SpikeLee> Glpiana ho fatto, ti ho modificato la schermata su Pastebin se ci sei ti lascio il link così mi dici se va bene
<SpikeLee> Ho messo    /        partizione primaria, le altre 2 solo logiche.
<Innerina> glpiana: hai scheda video Ati?
<glpiana> SpikeLee, sì ma... il link?
<glpiana> Innerina, sì, 3 ne ho
<Innerina> Ah ecco, perché ho problemi con Unity...
<Innerina> mi han detto di chiedere a te ^^
<glpiana> Innerina, spiega che problemi hai
<Innerina> In pratica, se entro dalla sessione Unity non carica NULLA, c'è solo lo sfondo col puntatore ed ovviamente non si può fare niente!
<Innerina> E dalla sessione classica ho invece problemi con Emerald che non funziona +...
<glpiana> Innerina, installazione o avanzamento?
<SpikeLee> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/605211/
<Innerina> avanzamento
<glpiana> Innerina, usavi i driver proprietari prima?
<glpiana> SpikeLee, direi che va bene
<SpikeLee> perfetto. Incrocio le dita e vado avanti. Non abbandonarmi   :-)
<glpiana> SpikeLee, ma mica ci sono solo io su sto canale :)
<Innerina> credo che siano ancora i driver proprietari, se vado su driver aggiuntivi mi dice fgrlx ^^
<glpiana> Innerina, oki, scrivi in un terminale: lsmod | grep fglrx
<Innerina> ho controllato un pò, ed ho scoperto che la Ati non fa + i driver
<glpiana> Innerina, elenca?
<Innerina> sì, elenca, copio incollo qua? sono 2 righe
<glpiana> Innerina, sì
<Innerina> fglrx                2429968  450
<Innerina> agpgart                32011  2 fglrx,intel_agp
<glpiana> Innerina, oki. e prima dell'avanzamento usavi gli effetti desktop, vero?
<Innerina> sì e credo che funzionino ancora...
<Innerina> Da quello che ho capito mi sembra che Emerald vada in conflitto con Unity...
<Innerina> devo disinstallarlo?
<glpiana> Innerina, in un terminale scrivi: unity --reset          (no spaventarti che sparirà e comparirà roba magari)
<Innerina> già fatto e funziona tutto correttamente da Gnome classico...
<Innerina> il problema è nella sessione dedicata che non carica niente
<glpiana> Innerina, e uscendo e rientrando dopo aver selezionato "ubuntu" ?
<Innerina> dopo avere fatto il reset? Non ho provato... ma credo che il risultato sia identico
<glpiana> prova e poi dimmi
<Innerina> ok
<Innerina> Ti dò l'output del comando, glpiana?
<francescobrozzu> glpiana nautilus non vuole proprio avviarsi mi dice che ci sono dei simboli gtk2 nel programma e non si possono avere assieme gtk2 e gtk3. Tutti i pacchetti del ppa li ho eliminati totalmente cosa può essere successo?
<glpiana> francescobrozzu, ah hai ancora rimasugli di gnome3 allora
<glpiana> francescobrozzu, proviamo a fare una cosa: sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<glpiana> francescobrozzu, poi dai: sudo ppa-purge ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<glpiana> francescobrozzu, dimmi se fa qualcosa
<francescobrozzu> ok sta lavorando... Ma continuo a non avere autorizzazioni! Secondo te ppa-purge potrebbe risolvere?
<glpiana> francescobrozzu, non lo so, ma fin che il sistema ha conflitti tra pacchetti non mi stupisce che ci siano problemi
<OverMe> ma non era scritto grosso come una casa che installare gnome3 su ubity, distrugge unity?
<OverMe> *unity
<glpiana> eh
<francescobrozzu> io sapevo che distruggeva unity ma non sapevo che rimuoveva le autorizzazioni di policykit anche da gnome-shell!
<Innerina> glpiana: nada
<francescobrozzu> ppa-purge non va mi dice che la source non esiste probabilmente perché l'ho eliminata ma io per reinstallare unity ho prima rimosso tutti i pacchetti riguardanti il sistema grafico e poi ho reinstallato ubuntu-desktop quindi conflitti non ce ne dovrebbero essere
<Odo> Innerina, togli la .compiz o semplicemente rinominala
<Innerina> anche perché terminando la sessione chiude il terminale e naturalmente il reset salta
<glpiana> Innerina, fai come propone Odo
<Innerina> devo rinominare la cartella .compiz?
<glpiana> francescobrozzu, apri synaptic
<francescobrozzu> fatto
<Odo> Innerina, si fai un mv .compiz .compiz_old
<glpiana> francescobrozzu, clicca sul tasto origine
<Odo> Innerina, termina la sessione e rilogga
<francescobrozzu> fatto
<glpiana> francescobrozzu, nella colonna a sinstra vedi elencato il repository di gnome3?
<francescobrozzu> no
<glpiana> francescobrozzu, clicca su locale, allarga la finestra e prendi una schemrata
<glpiana> !image | francescobrozzu
<ubot-it> francescobrozzu: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Innerina> sì ma se voglio gli effetti come faccio se Compiz non va +?
<Innerina> Per capire, eh.
<glpiana> Innerina, mica cancelli compiz con quel comando
<glpiana> Innerina, son solo le ute configurazioni, che magari vanno in conflitto
<Innerina> sì ma lo disabilita in pratica... quindi mi state dicendo che può essere compiz che va in conflitto?
<glpiana> Innerina, ma che dici? perchè sostieni che lo disabilita?
<Odo> Innerina, non lo disabilita
<Odo> Innerina, semplicemente in quel modo dovrebbe sistemarsi la barra
<glpiana> SpikeLee, a che punto sei?
<Innerina> eh se rinomino la cartella... XD
<glpiana> Odo, non si fida :D
<Odo> Innerina, poi ti sconsiglio di mischiare gli effeti
<Innerina> ok, ho capito
<Odo> *effetti
<Innerina> oh di Compiz non uso quasi niente...
<francescobrozzu> ecco qua: http://img812.imageshack.us/i/synaptic.png/
<Odo> Innerina, tipo inserire anche il cubo sarebbe un idea piuttosto che saggia
<Innerina> ho solo i pannelli trasparenti ^^
<Odo> Innerina, allora potresti provare come ti ho detto e poi decidi ...
<Odo> ammesso che risolvi
<Innerina> sì infatti, faccio una prova ^^
<glpiana> francescobrozzu, devi cancellare quasi tutti i pachci che vedi in quell'elenco. vedi che son tutti versioni 3.qualcosa?
<francescobrozzu> glpiana sta scaricando speriamo non vada in crash gnome
<glpiana> francescobrozzu, stai scaricando? dovevi rimuovere pacchetti e stai scaricando?
<francescobrozzu> scusa mi sono espresso male c'erano dei pacchetti di java danneggiati e stava riparando
<francescobrozzu> gli altri li sta rimuovendo
<glpiana> ok
<glpiana> francescobrozzu, quando finisce controlla cosa ancora c'è in quella lista. se hai tolto tutto esci da l' e in un terminale dai: sudo apt-get update   seguito da sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<glpiana> francescobrozzu, quando finisce, anche se non dovesse fare nulla, dai: sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<francescobrozzu> ok
<SpikeLee> Ok GLPIANA perfetto! Grazie mille!
<SpikeLee> Funziona ...
<glpiana> SpikeLee, bella. posso andare ora? :P
<SpikeLee> non ancora..
<glpiana> azz
<glpiana> -.-
<SpikeLee> posso creare un nuovo utente vero?
<SpikeLee> con ubuntu intendo...
<glpiana> SpikeLee, certo, ma di default non sarà nel gruppo admin e quindi non potrà usare sudo
<SpikeLee> bello limitato così non combina danni
<james333james> salve qualcuno che ne capisce  di PRoxy ?
<glpiana> !qualcuno | james333james
<ubot-it> james333james: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<SpikeLee> si si ok va benissimo.
<SpikeLee> e come si fa?
<SpikeLee> Poi ho notato che i menù di ubuntu non sono tutti tradotti in italiano
<james333james> salve a tutti volevo sapere se con con un proxy HTTPS high anonymous il proprio IP è davvero nascosto se ci si collega a facebook o ad es. su un account hotmail
<SpikeLee> c'è qualche modo per cambiare i testi?
<james333james> qualcuno ha esperienze in merito ?
<glpiana> SpikeLee, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#Amministrazione_degli_utenti
<SpikeLee> Comunque grazie veramente, soprattutto per la pazienza!!!   :-)
<glpiana> SpikeLee, allora tu hai appena installato. fai gli aggiornamenti ora, poi riavvia e vai sul supporto lingue
<glpiana> SpikeLee, ti farà installare die pacchetti mancanti
<glpiana> james333james, sei off topic
<glpiana> !chat | james333james
<ubot-it> james333james: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<james333james> glpiana dove posso chiedere ?
<SpikeLee> si ma cavolo mi installa 3000 voci nel grub e poi ogni volta che installo gli aggiornamenti ho sempre un problema.
<glpiana> james333james, lì dove ti ho indicato :)
<james333james> glpiana: conosci qualche altro canale straniero magari più specializzato?
<glpiana> SpikeLee, eddai, afai il bravo. le voci del grub poi si levano e gli aggiornamenti non fanno danni se non metti mano ai repository
<ubbuttuclocco> ciao
<ubbuttuclocco> si vede male l'ora come mai
<glpiana> james333james, no, ma comunque chiedi in chat non qui.
<ubbuttuclocco> http://imgur.com/uDwJA.png
<james333james> glpiana:  saresti così gentile da aiutarmi tu e una cosa di un attimo ti do il proxy ti spiego come lo imposto su firefox e mi dici se sono schermato oppure no
<glpiana> ubbuttuclocco, sì, problema diffuso. cliccaci sopra, modifica ora e data -> seconda scheda. aggiungici il giorno e si visualizza meglio
<SpikeLee> mi aiuti tu per il grub vero?
<glpiana> !chat | james333james
<ubot-it> james333james: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<james333james> ok
<SpikeLee> Devo fare in modo che la prima voce a partire durante il contdown sia XP non Ubuntu.
<glpiana> SpikeLee, sì, dopo. ora vado via. tu intanto fai gli aggironamenti
<glpiana> *aggiornamenti
<SpikeLee> torni presto?
<SpikeLee> :-(
<glpiana> a più tardi.
<SpikeLee> grazie :-)
<ubbuttuclocco> grazie
<luigi> Dig_64bit,  ma 2 op e 51 totali vuol dire che ci siamo solo tu ed io?
<luigi> per favore ...qualcuno mi legge?
<nicotano> !qualcuno | luigi
<ubot-it> luigi: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Dig> luigi, ti leggono tutti luigi
<luigi> ok grazie
<Dig> luigi, dici il tuo problema, se qualcuno ha una soluzione ti aiutera volentiri
<luigi> ho un problema con la scheda  ge force go 7300
<luigi> driver attivati ma nn in uso
<luigi> ho letto un po' in giro ma nn capisco
<Dig> luigi, che versione di Ubuntu usi
<luigi> 11
<nicotano> luigi se hai installato ubuntu 11.04 e hai unity attivo quella comunicazione è un bug,
<luigi> comunicazione?
<Dig> luigi, lo schermo funziona?
<nicotano> attivati ma non in uso
<luigi> si nn riesco a configurare invidia setting. tipo per avere schermi gemelli ogni volta rifaccio la procedura
<luigi> nicotano,  si si attivati ma nn in uso
<nicotano> se ti funziona tutto bene probabilmente è un bug del gestore driver che se non trova la scritta "nvidia" nello xorg.conf ti dice che non è attivo mentre invece lo è.
<Dig> luigi,  dai dal terminale   gksudo nvidia-settings . per cambiare le impostazioni devi entrare cosi
<nicotano> luigi, anche a me da quel messaggio ma funziona tutto
<Dig> luigi, io ci comabtto spesso per il video proiettore
<luigi> grazie provo.. scusate sono pure lento
<luigi> ho dato il comando e ha aperto
<Dig> luigi, cambia le impostazioni. Metti twin-wiev. salva e riavvia io faccio cosi. Ma ti avverto io sono un utente...non un esperto
<luigi> dai dai provo
<luigi> beh almeno mi ha salvato la configurazione..prima nn me le salvava
<Dig_64bit> nicotano, ho piccoli bug sul mio natty 64bit tra cui quello delle impostazioni data e ora. questa è una soluzione valida?  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,458638.msg3583502.html#msg3583502
<nicotano> Dig_64bit, anche io 64bit ma da preferenze  ho impostato anche località  meteo, imposta su google e non yaohhh che sbaglia
<Dig_64bit> nicotano, a me non apre manco il menù. Ho installato Natty su divesi pc...solo questo mi sta dando piccole rogne. Tra l'altro per scaricare quel pacchetto devo occupare 71,5 mega. alla faccia del BUG
<nicotano> Dig,  io cmq sto usando gnome senza effetti dopo aver tenuto unity per 2 giorni
<Dig_64bit> nicotano, non ti sei trovato o ti dava grane?
<Dig_64bit> luigi, ha funzionato?
<luigi> Dig,  grazie funge..ho almeno quando accendo si vedono i 2 schermi
<nicotano> non mi piace molto, mi trovo spaesato, niente grane
<Dig_64bit> perfetto. Tutte le volte che vuoi cambiare le impostazioni di nvidia-setting fallo partendo da quel comando. Io l'ho messo proprio come lanciatore quando l'ho dovuto usare spesso.
<Dig_64bit> nicotano, io mi sto adattando. ho capito che su alcuni pc mi fa comodo su altri no
<nicotano> Dig_64bit, io lo attivo per un po' poi cambio
<luigi> Dig, perfetto grazie mi sono fatto una cartella per i comandi e qustso è il primo. di solito scrivo come un cane ma la sintassi la conosco scusate
<luigi> ho installato blender
<newlife> nicotano ciao :)
<nicotano> ciao newlife
<luigi> c'è un canale dedicato?
<newlife> ho un problema con il mio asus eepc 4gb..... non riesco a upgradare la netbook remix della 10.10 con natty...... dice che non ho abbastanza memoria libera sull'hd....... il problema e che non ho null'altro che la distro 10.10. ho disinstallato tutto
<luigi> ma soprattutto perche se lo rimuovo e lo reinstallo mi ridà sempre la solita schermata che per giunta è bloccata?
<luigi> insomma se reinstallo dovrei avere un blender vergine
<nicotano> newlife, libera + spazio che puoi, svuota anche var/cache
<inneresauge> buona sera a tutti
<inneresauge> qualcuno può aiutarmi..? ho un problema con la mia ubuntu e non so che pesci pigliare :(
<newlife> nicotano: ero caduto.... avevo chiesto per quel problema con l'asus eeepc 4g
<nicotano> newlife, libera + spazio che puoi, svuota anche var/cache
<newlife> nicotano: già fatto........ mi sa che mi conviene formattare tutto e reinstallarlo da live.... che ne dici??
<nicotano> newlife, certo, salva i dati e pialla tutto
<newlife> grazie nicotano :D
<newlife> anche perchè non sta scritto da nessuna parte che la natty non vada sul eeepc
<inneresauge> pronto prova -.-
<Dig> luigi, non so cosa sia blender. ma molte applicazioni quando le disinstalli elimini l-applicazione ma non i files delle impostazioni o altri files creati con quella applicazione
<luigi> Dig, capisco. c'è un modo per uccierli 'sti files
<Dig> luigi, si dovresti fare un  purge. ma e- meglio che ti fai aiutare da qualcun altro per questo. e- facile fare danni
<luigi> si si anche se nn ho nulla di importante. posso reinstallare anche il so senza perdere nulla
<inneresauge> -.-
<Ab3L> ciao
<luigi> comunque grazie.. un passo al giorno vado nell'orto
<inneresauge> qualcuno mi aiuti, per pietà ._.
<Peace-> inneresauge: ?
<Peace-> inneresauge: devi inscatolare windows?
<inneresauge> ho un problema con l'audio della mia ubuntu che mi pesa come un macigno :|
<Peace-> inneresauge: ozzia?
<inneresauge> no no peace :D inscatolato due anni fa winzozz :D
<Peace-> a pare che io uso kde
<Peace-> ma cmq vediamo
<inneresauge> ossia l'audio salta come se ascoltassi un cd graffiato ...idem la riproduzione dei video...
<inneresauge> però
<Peace-> inneresauge: figo
<Peace-> :D
<inneresauge> se tocco il touchpad, anche senza "naviagare " sullo schermo, il problema scompare ._.
<inneresauge> navigare*
<inneresauge> si , fighissimo ._. non sai quanto per me :D
<inneresauge> mi viene il tic :D
<Peace-> eh ma è spettaccolare sta cosa
<Peace-> ahahah vabbe senti ...
<inneresauge> da sola c'ho provato...ma non ho risolto nulla :|
<Peace-> lspci | grep -i audio
<inneresauge> ok
 * Peace- adesso le donne usano ubuntu omdio
<inneresauge> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03
<inneresauge> ._.
<Peace-> inneresauge: natty?
<inneresauge> natty cobh del libro di stephen king che sto leggendo? ._.
<inneresauge> non sono un asso del pc peace ._.
<Peace-> inneresauge: ogghei...
<inneresauge> peace perchè non si può? ._. che abbiamo di diverso da voi, scusa :D
<Peace-> inneresauge: lsb_release -a
<inneresauge> io amo ubuntu *-*
<inneresauge> No LSB modules are available.
<inneresauge> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<inneresauge> Description:	Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS
<inneresauge> Release:	10.04
<inneresauge> Codename:	lucid
<inneresauge> ab3l ehm....a parte quello, ovviamente :D
<Odo> inneresauge, se hai un attimo incolla anche il risultato di cat /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<Peace-> inneresauge: ok hai 10.04 ossia lucid
<inneresauge> ho tutto il pomeriggio ._. :D
<Peace-> inneresauge: laptop?
<Peace-> o desktop
<inneresauge> # autoloader aliases
<inneresauge> install sound-slot-0 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-0
<inneresauge> install sound-slot-1 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-1
<inneresauge> install sound-slot-2 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-2
<inneresauge> install sound-slot-3 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-3
<Peace-> portatile o bussolotto casalingo?
<inneresauge> install sound-slot-4 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-4
<inneresauge> install sound-slot-5 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-5
<Peace-> figghia mia
<inneresauge> install sound-slot-6 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-6
<inneresauge> install sound-slot-7 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-7
<inneresauge> # Cause optional modules to be loaded above generic modules
<inneresauge> install snd /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd $CMDLINE_OPTS && { /sbin/modprobe --quiet --use-blacklist snd-ioctl32 ; /sbin/modprobe --quiet --use-blacklist snd-seq ; }
<inneresauge> #
<inneresauge> # Workaround at bug #499695 (reverted in Ubuntu see LP #319505)
<inneresauge> install snd-pcm /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd-pcm $CMDLINE_OPTS && { /sbin/modprobe --quiet --use-blacklist snd-pcm-oss ; : ; }
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 499695 in linux "Oops: Kernel access of bad area, sig: 11" [Undecided,Expired] https://launchpad.net/bugs/499695
<inneresauge> install snd-mixer /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd-mixer $CMDLINE_OPTS && { /sbin/modprobe --quiet --use-blacklist snd-mixer-oss ; : ; }
<inneresauge> install snd-seq /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd-seq $CMDLINE_OPTS && { /sbin/modprobe --quiet --use-blacklist snd-seq-midi ; /sbin/modprobe --quiet --use-blacklist snd-seq-oss ; : ; }
<inneresauge> #
<inneresauge> install snd-rawmidi /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd-rawmidi $CMDLINE_OPTS && { /sbin/modprobe --quiet --use-blacklist snd-seq-midi ; : ; }
<inneresauge> # Cause optional modules to be loaded above sound card driver modules
<inneresauge> install snd-emu10k1 /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd-emu10k1 $CMDLINE_OPTS && { /sbin/modprobe --quiet --use-blacklist snd-emu10k1-synth ; }
<inneresauge> install snd-via82xx /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd-via82xx $CMDLINE_OPTS && { /sbin/modprobe --quiet --use-blacklist snd-seq ; }
<inneresauge> # Load saa7134-alsa instead of saa7134 (which gets dragged in by it anyway)
<inneresauge> install saa7134 /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install saa7134 $CMDLINE_OPTS && { /sbin/modprobe --quiet --use-blacklist saa7134-alsa ; : ; }
<inneresauge> # Prevent abnormal drivers from grabbing index 0
<inneresauge> options bt87x index=-2
<inneresauge> options cx88_alsa index=-2
<inneresauge> options saa7134-alsa index=-2
<inneresauge> options snd-atiixp-modem index=-2
<inneresauge> options snd-intel8x0m i
<inneresauge> portatile
<newlife> ??????????????
<inneresauge> sei sicilianoooooooo?
<inneresauge> figghiu che succede? ._. peace
<inneresauge> non mi fare spaventare così ._.
<Peace-> inneresauge: no sono veneto
<Peace-> figghia è perche non si fanno ste cose neh
<inneresauge> e sto : figghia mia, dove l'hai preso? :D
<Peace-> !paste | inneresauge
<ubot-it> inneresauge: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<newlife> flood !inne
<Peace-> newlife: statti buono
<Peace-> che è gia difficile non ci mettiamo in 80 000
<newlife> !flood | inneresauge
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'flood'
<Peace-> newlife: ...
<inneresauge> ._.
<inneresauge> che gentili ._.
<Peace-> inneresauge: ok senti...
<inneresauge> -.-
<inneresauge> sento...-.-
<Peace-> inneresauge: prima di tutto , non fare mai piu na cosa del genere peche come vedi succede un bordello
<Peace-> inneresauge: usa il servizio pastebin
<inneresauge> non lo sapevo
<Peace-> che è comodo
<Peace-> inneresauge: tranquilla immaginavo
<inneresauge> è la prima volta , seconda al massimo, che entro qui...
<newlife> Peace-: io sto buono :D
<Peace-> inneresauge: ok, sei scusata
<inneresauge> in due anni...per cui...
<inneresauge> newlife ><
<inneresauge> scusate ._.
<Peace-> inneresauge: senti.. è dell?
<Peace-> giusto per curiosita
<inneresauge> no
<inneresauge> amilo
<Peace-> bon
<Peace-> fiju
<inneresauge> si
<Peace-> per caso inizia a fare casino dopo 10 minuti ?
<Peace-> premi sul touchpad e torni normale?
<inneresauge> no
<Peace-> torna
<inneresauge> non fa casino, non con la 10.04
<inneresauge> lo faceva con la 9.10, sembrava un reattore nucleare ._.
<Peace-> ok allora non ho capito il problema con cosa te lo da?
<Peace-> con quale versione?
<inneresauge> l'audio
<inneresauge> e la riproduzione video
<marcello1> sapete per caso come eliminare la cronologia dei files in unity? Grazie
<Peace-> inneresauge:  con quale versione? 10.10 11.04 ?
<inneresauge> "saltano" come se dentro ci fosse un cd graffiato
<inneresauge> dalla 10.04 in poi..
<inneresauge> (le ho provate tutte eh...anzi più vanno avanti le versioni, più peggiora il problema)
<Innerina> Sigh. Ho rinominato le cartelle .compiz ed .emerald ma non è cambiato NULLA... continuo a non vedere Unity nella sua sessione!
<inneresauge> si, con quelle peggio ancora peace...addirittura mi salta la connessione dopo 3 secondi che non tocco il touchpad
<Odo> Innerina, anche .gconf ?
<Innerina> Quello no, ora provo O.o
<Innerina> devo rinominare altro?
<Odo> Innerina, no anche .gconf please
<Innerina> Ok
<Peace-> inneresauge:  mm
<Peace-> interessante
<inneresauge> si, molto ._.
<Peace-> inneresauge: sembrerebbe un opzione di save power
<Odo> marcello1, ascolta
<inneresauge> non dirmi di disattivare il driver grafici ._. già fatto eh
<marcello1> si, Odo
<inneresauge> e pure il risparmio energetico ho sistemato, ma niente
<inneresauge> i*
<Odo> marcello1, la cartella della cronologia dovrebbe essere affidata ad un db in zeitgeist
<glpiana> ola
<Peace-> inneresauge: mah la butto la , per me sono le impostazioni di save energy, save power , disabilitano i servizi per risparmiare nergia
<Peace-> inneresauge: prova a chiedere a glpiana che di unity ne sa di piu di me
<Odo> marcello1, e precisamente dovrebbe essere activity.zqlite
<Peace-> inneresauge: io uso kde
<Peace-> :)
<Odo> activity.sqlitew
<Odo> si vabbe' si e' capito :D
<inneresauge> grazie :)
<inneresauge> glpiana possiamo disquisire? ._. :D
<Innerina> C'è il chan apposito che non ricordo mai come si chiama XD
<glpiana> inneresauge, a che riguardo?
<Odo> marcello1, dovrebbe essere sotto .local/share/zeitgeist
<inneresauge> alla mia ubuntu che mi sta facendo diventare rimbambita ._.
<Odo> marcello1, rinominala o spostala altrove e rilogga
<glpiana> inneresauge, guardo i log
<Ab3L> inneresauge: ma i link pastebin per da cristiani i risultati che ti ha chiesto Peace- ce li dai?
<marcello1> e dovrei fare così tutte le volte che voglio cancellare la cronologia file?
<Odo> marcello1, hai provato?
<inneresauge> clienti :S
<Odo> marcello1, io metterei uno .sh a fine sessione o lo lanci manualmente o all'avvio ti pulisce la sessione
<marcello1> Troppo complicato per me, Odo . Ci studierò un pò e vedo se riesco. Altrimenti lascio tutto così. Grazie comunque della disponiblità.
<marcello1> .... e compliment a natty!!!!
<marcello1> sono proprio tentato di disattivare unity!
<dacrof> ciao a tutti ho installato ubuntu natty e ho notato che la risoluzione massima del monitor è più bassa rispetto a maverick come posso aumentare la risoluzione?
<glpiana> dacrof, dipende dalla scheda video e dal monitor. che scheda video hai?  lspci | grep -i vga
<dacrof> la scheda video è un ati radeon 9200 http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/605278/
<glpiana> dacrof, lsmod | grep radeon
<lilluz82> ciao a tutti, come faccio a far vedere la scheda sd al mio ubuntu?
<glpiana> lilluz82, infilandola nel lettore per sd
<lilluz82> e non succede niente.....
<dacrof> glpiana http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/605280/
<glpiana> lilluz82, infilala poi scrivi nel terminale: dmesg | tail         e metti su pastebin
<K99Brain> lilluz82, dmesg | tail
<glpiana> dacrof, digita: xrandr
<K99Brain> !paste | lilluz82
<ubot-it> lilluz82: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lilluz82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/605281/
<glpiana> lilluz82, criptata?
<K99Brain> lilluz82, hai pacioccato con encryptfs su quella sd per caso?
<dacrof> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/605283/
<Innerina> Non è cambiato nulla manco rinominando .gconf, la sessione Unity non si vede proprio...
<lilluz82> ehm... no assolutamente
<glpiana> dacrof, lsb_release -a
<K99Brain> lilluz82, sudo fdisk -l
<K99Brain> lilluz82, sempre su pastebin
<K99Brain> lilluz82, anzi, meglio questo: sudo parted -l
<Innerina> Odo dov'è?
<glpiana> Innerina, starà andando a casa al moomento
<K99Brain> lol
<dacrof> glpiana,http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/605284/
<Innerina> Ok, ho fatto le prove e Unity continua a non vedersi nella sua sessione...
<glpiana> dacrof, da installazione o avanzamento?
<lilluz82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/605285/
<Innerina> è come se non caricasse l'interfaccia, mi funziona solo tasto sx mouse e c'è solo sfondo...
<dacrof> glpiana, da installazione
<glpiana> dacrof, hai mica provato a mettere driver proprietari?
<K99Brain> lilluz82, mah, sta sd non compare neanche in parted
<K99Brain> lilluz82, sicuro che è intera?
<glpiana> Innerina, tasto destro sullo sfondo funziona?
<lilluz82> ehm si
<Innerina> Tasto destro no, non funziona manco nessun altro tasto così devo andare di brutal shutdown ogni volta -.-
<dacrof> glpiana, no perchè so che non ci sono driver proprietari per la mia scheda video
<glpiana> dacrof, da cd andava unity?
<dacrof> glpiana, no va solo unity 2d
<glpiana> Innerina, se tasto sinistr funziona creati un lanciatore del terminale sul dektop e quando sei in quella sezione lancialo. poi dai unity --reset e vedi se appare
<lilluz82> la scheda e' intera, e ha sempre funzionato.... oggi dopo un sacco l'ho rimessa e non me la vede..... (nella fotocamera funziona alla grande....)
<Innerina> La cosa strana è che il mio pc lo supporta tutto... e da Gnome facendo il reset Unity 3d funziona egregiamente...
<glpiana> dacrof, sarà blacklistata. prova a dare unity --reset     e vedi se va
<Innerina> ah ok, ma come faccio a creare il lanciatore da file vuoto?
<glpiana> Innerina, allora è blacklstata. se vuoi proviamo una cosa sporca
<crazyduck> glpiana: ciao  ho fatto un  upgrade della mia  versone di ubuntu  come però ad un certo punto  si è bloccato  tutto  o  spento e riacceso come faccio a sapere s etutto  è andato  abuon fine
<Innerina> fra l'altro non funzia manco il tasto dx così non posso lanciarlo...
<glpiana> Innerina, in un terminale scrivi: gksu gedit /etc/environment
<glpiana> crazyduck, entri nel sistema?
<crazyduck> si si
<lilluz82> che si sia rotto l'attacco sd sul mio computer?
<crazyduck> glpiana: sisi
<glpiana> crazyduck, in un terminale: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<glpiana> lilluz82, dai lsusb che vediamo
<Innerina> se si tratta di fare UNITY_FORCE_START=1 l'ho già fatto e non funzia manco quella >.<
<glpiana> Innerina, si è aperto il file?
<glpiana> ah bon, Innerina , lascia stare allora, era quello che volevo farti fare :)
<K99Brain> lilluz82, boh, è possibile
<K99Brain> lilluz82, hai altre sd da provare?
<glpiana> Innerina, ma adesso c'è quella voce?
<Innerina> cos'altro posso fare per poter avere la sessione Unity 3d funzionante?
<Innerina> sì c'è ancora
<Innerina> lo cancello?
<glpiana> Innerina, prova a levarla
<lilluz82> no.....
<glpiana> lilluz82, sto lsusb?
<lilluz82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/605293/
<lilluz82> eccolo qua
<lilluz82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/605293/
<Innerina> fatto ed ora?
<glpiana> Innerina, escied entra con ubuntu
<glpiana> lilluz82, anche lspci
<Innerina> ok
<Innerina> ma temo sia sempre uguale...
<glpiana> Innerina, un po' di ottimismi :D
<dacrof> glpiana, mi da due errori con compiz da riga 296 http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/605292/
<glpiana> dacrof, ma è apparsa?
<inneresauge> http://paste.ubuntu.com/605294/
<crazyduck> glpiana:  non fa  nulla
<lilluz82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/605296/
<lilluz82> ecco qua
<inneresauge> http://paste.ubuntu.com/605290/
<glpiana> crazyduck, scrivi: uname -a   e incolla qui la riga
<crazyduck> glpiana: Linux mrbidi-Pavilion-ZV6100-EH652EA-ABZ 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<glpiana> crazyduck, sudo apt-get update
<dacrof> glpiana, cosa? la risoluzione? no in monitor mi da solo 1024x768 4:3
<glpiana> dacrof, scusa mi sto perdendo :D
<glpiana> dacrof, che schermo hai?
<crazyduck> glpiana: mi dice fatto
<dacrof> glpiana, tranquillo =) lo schermo è un monitor tv da 20 pollici
<glpiana> dacrof, collegato già all'avvio?
<glpiana> crazyduck, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<glpiana> inneresauge, scusa, che problema hai con l'audio?
<inneresauge> allora...
<crazyduck> glpiana:  zero di  tutto
<inneresauge> salta come se dentro ci fosse un cd graffiato...idem la riproduzione video
<inneresauge> però
<dacrof> glpiana, si all'avvio è collegato
<inneresauge> se tocco il touchpad il problema scompare
<glpiana> crazyduck, a me pare a posto
<lilluz82> che faccio
<lilluz82> ?
<crazyduck> glpiana: ok
<K99Brain> lilluz82, io proveri un'altra sd
<glpiana> inneresauge, sarà qualche conflitto tra periferiche. prova ad avvira, entrare nel menu di grub, editare col tasto "e" il kernel che avvii, scrivere acpi=off  in fondo alla riga che termina con quiet splash e  poi ctrl+x
<K99Brain> lilluz82, ma in effetti è possibile che sia rotto il lettore
<lilluz82> ok... ma non ce l'ho...
<lilluz82> accidenti
<lilluz82> bho
<crazyduck> glpiana: ho una barra diversa sul lato destro  del desktop tipo una dock è tutto  normale
<lilluz82>  provo con windows allora
<K99Brain> lilluz82, non lo so eh, è solo una impressione
<lilluz82> grazie lo stesso
<lilluz82> ok grazie
<glpiana> dacrof, se vai su sistema preferenze monitor e gli fai riconoscere il monitor che ti dice? la misura la becca?
<lilluz82> alla prossima ciaociao
<Innerina> Tutto come prima...
<inneresauge> glpiana rallenta ._. non sono una mostra in pc eh ._.
<glpiana> Innerina, boh
<glpiana> inneresauge, fa nulla, tanto ormai è scritto :D
<Innerina> Secondo te è questione di driver?
<inneresauge> :D
<dacrof> glpiana, no non lo riconosce "monitor sconosciuto"
<glpiana> Innerina, se il gestore te li propone prova con i proprietari
<glpiana> dacrof, nemmeno la misura?
<dacrof> glpiana, no nemmeno la misura
<kisera> salve avrei bisogno di aiuto per una piccola cosa
<glpiana> dacrof, controlla le specifiche tecniche dello schermo
<glpiana> kisera, chiedi chi sa ti aiuta
<Innerina> Veramente ho i driver fglrx
<Innerina> che mi mostra i driver aggiuntivi
<glpiana> Innerina, mmm... hai provato a disabilitarli?
<Innerina> e come faccio a disabilitarli?
<glpiana> Innerina, dal gestore
<Innerina> ok
<kisera> ho installato ubuntu 11.04 e nella barra superiore vedo l'orario tagliato a destra. come posso fare a sistemarlo?
<glpiana> kisera, clicca sull'ora, -> impostazioni data e ora, seconda scheda, mettigli di mostrarti la data e dovrebbe andare a posto. beh certo, segnerà anche la data
<kisera> io schaccio impostazioni data e ora ma non mi si apre nulla
<glpiana> kisera, hai già aggiornato dopo l'installazione?
<Innerina> Ma non trovo l'opzione per disabilitarli, c'è solo la rimozione... tu come fai?
<glpiana> Innerina, rimuovili
<Innerina> Ok
<kisera> si
<glpiana> kisera, usai unity 2d?
<glpiana> *usi
<crazyduck> glpiana: ti volevo dire forse prima mi sono espresso male.... quindi  io sto cercando il panello  di controllo  per aggiungere una barra delle aplicazioni  dove la trovo
<dacrof> glpiana controllando le specifiche tecniche dello schermo i parametri per la risoluzione che vorrei sono questi 1280x1024 Ver Hz 60 Orizz Khz 64,0 se vuoi posso mandarti un immagine con tutte le risoluzioni
<glpiana> crazyduck, eh, prima avevo capito male e ti ho fatto partire unity. sorry. termina la sessione e rientra che sparisce
<glpiana> crazyduck, anzi no, non te l'ho detto. ossignore sono fuso oggi -.-
<kisera> anche aprendolo da applizcazioni -> accessori -> ora e data non me lo apre
<glpiana> kisera, sì, ma rispondi
<Innerina> riavvio e vedo... ma la scheda video funziona? E come?
<kisera> cosa è unity 2d
<glpiana> dacrof, no no, se dice che la supporta va bene
<glpiana> kisera, no, se lo chiedi mi sa che non la usi. che interfaccia stai usando?
<glpiana> Innerina, con i driver open
<Innerina> Cioè dico, se non ci sono i driver proprietari, cosa c'é come driver che lo supporta?
<kisera> da quando l'ho installato non ho modificato niente
<Innerina> Devo installarli o ci sono già?
<dacrof> glpiana, penso di si perchè la risoluzione massima che supporta è 1600x1200
<glpiana> Innerina, ci sono già
<Innerina> Perfetto, ma come si chiamano, tanto per curiosità?
<glpiana> kisera, ok, ma quando guardi lo schermo i pannelli e le barre dove sono?
<enrylinux> sera
<glpiana> Innerina, radeon
<glpiana> Innerina, anzi prima fai una cosa
<glpiana> Innerina, ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Innerina> dimmi
<Innerina> Mi restituisce solo /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kisera> ho una barra sopra (applicazioni, risorse, sistema, icona firefox, e delle icone a destra, tra cui l'ora) e una sotto
<glpiana> Innerina, scrivi nel terminale: sudo mv  /etc/X11/xorg.conf   /etc/X11/xorg.conf_vecchio
<glpiana> kisera, oki, mi sa che sei su gnome senza effetti  lì non so perchè non parte, ma c'è chi sostiene che terminando la sessione e rientrando ogni tanto funzioni
<kisera> ho gia provato ma non cambia nulla
<Innerina> fatto, ed ora?
<Ola86> ciao raga.
<glpiana> Innerina, ora riavvia e vediamo che fa
<Innerina> ok
<Ola86> niente audio nei mio ubuntu 10.10 desktop!
<Ola86> come risolvo?
<crazyduck> glpiana: dunque la barra strana nn è sparita ... nn  sarebbe un  problema ma non riesco  ad attivare nessuna nuova barra da mettere in  basso  all schermo per potere appogiare es le  finestre di  mozzilla
<glpiana> Ola86, in seguito a cosa?
<kisera> <Ola86> aggiorna a 11.04
<Ola86> a saperlo!
<Ola86> :)
<Ola86> da oggi a domani...
<glpiana> crazyduck, allora stai usando unity. temrina la sessione, seleziona il tuo utente e in basso prendi ubuntu classic o ubuntu classic no effects
<Ola86> forse qualche smanettone "non autorizzato"
<Ola86> cosa si può controllare?
<glpiana> Ola86, controlla i volumi con alsamixer da terminale
<Ola86> come faccio?
<enrylinux> alsamixer da terminale
<dacrof> glpiana, adesso cosa dovrei fare?
<Ola86> sono tutte al max
<glpiana> dacrof, proviamo con un xorg.conf. dai ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf              non dovrebbe restituirti nulla
<glpiana> Ola86, MM alla base di qualche canale?
<Ola86> si uno
<Ola86> Front mi
<glpiana> Ola86, no, niente
<Ola86> ok.
<glpiana> Ola86, clicca sull'icona del volume e apri le preferenza audio
<Ola86> aperte
<crazyduck> glpiana:  nn ti  arrabiare io termino  sessione provo a rientraRE con il  mio nome utente ma non mi  da alcun tipo  di opzioni ... rientro sempre con  sta barra adx
<glpiana> !image | Ola86 fammi la schermata della scheda "hardware"
<ubot-it> Ola86 fammi la schermata della scheda "hardware": Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<glpiana> crazyduck, clicca il nome utente, sotto ti appare una barra con dei menu
<glpiana> crazyduck, non devi mettere la password e dare invio subito però, se non non modifichi nulla :)
<dacrof> glpiana, infatti mi da directory non esistente
<glpiana> dacrof, scrivi: gksu gedit  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dacrof> glpiana, ok mi ha aperto il file xorg.conf
<Ola86> http://imagebin.org/152540
<Innerina> Nada, neanche così si vede -.-
<glpiana> dacrof, che risoluzione vorresti usare?
<glpiana> Innerina, nulla allora. rimetti  i proprietari se vuoi e bon
<Innerina> Vabbè, tanto volendo basta che faccio il reset da Gnome...
<dacrof> glpiana, se è possibile 1280x1024 ma comunque basta che sia più alta di 1024x768 perchè vedo tutto grande
<Innerina> però non capisco perché se funziona benissimo da Gnome facendo il reset come mai non viene caricata nella sua sessione dedicata! >.<
<glpiana> Ola86, puoi farmi una schermata col menu aperto? il menu dove leggi analog stereo output. Ola86  e clicca anche sull'altra voce, ati
<Innerina> In teoria se funziona qui, dovrebbe andare anche nella sua sessione!
<glpiana> dacrof, prova a inserire questo: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/605307/
<glpiana> Innerina, in teoria sì, e sol force dovrebbe andare. ora a meno che tu non abbia sbagliato a scrivere in quel file sarà qualcosa che devono mettere a posto
<Innerina> Eh infatti... a te non è capitata una situazione simile?
<glpiana> Innerina, no. su tutti e tre i pc ho schede non supportate dai driver proprietari. uso gli open e non ho avuto problemi
<glpiana> Innerina, tu sei sicura di aver scritto bene in /etv/environment?
<glpiana> *etc
<Ola86> purtroppo non riesco a fare laschermata (tastira del ca**o) cmq compaiono 2 voci - Spento e Digital Stereo HDMI OUtput
<Innerina> Però avevo capito che hai tutte schede Ati...
<glpiana> Ola86, usa cattura schermata
<Innerina> sì sono sicura...
<Innerina> com'era l'entry che la rimetto?
<glpiana> Innerina, sì, ho tutte schede ati. senti, prova a vedere se da livecd funziona
<glpiana> UNITY_FORCE_START=1 Innerina
<glpiana> senza Innerina alla fine :D
<Innerina> non ho fatto il live cd...
<Innerina> lol ovvio
<Ola86> non ci riesco il menù si chiude...
<Ola86> cmq ti ho detto che voci ci sono
<Ola86> 2
<Ola86> 1 spento
<Ola86> 2
<glpiana> Ola86, oki, ma per quale delle due voci?
<Ola86> digital stereo autput hdmi
<Ola86> cioè?
<bizio0105> Ciao ragazzi. Qualcuno sa aiutarmi per la configurazione di un router wireless wan? è un tp-link tl-wr542g collegato ad un netgear via lan/wan
<glpiana> Ola86,  io vedo due eriferiche elencate
<Ola86> si
<dacrof> glpiana, ok l'ho salvato adesso riavvio o chiudo la sessione?
<glpiana> !chat | bizio0105
<ubot-it> bizio0105: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Ola86> per la seconda ci son due scelte
<glpiana> dacrof, chiudi la sessione
<glpiana> Ola86, quelle che mi hai elencato?
<glpiana> Ola86, Spento e Digital Stereo HDMI OUtput
<Ola86> per la seconda voce
<Ola86> quella pià in basso
<Innerina> glpiana: ho queste entry in quel file
<Innerina> PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games"
<Innerina> LANGUAGE="it_IT:it:en_GB:en"
<Innerina> LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"
<Ola86> quella più in basso
<glpiana> Ola86, e per la prima?
<Ola86> asp
<glpiana> Innerina, aggiungi una riga in fondo e scrivici l'opzione
<bizio0105> @glpiana: grazie
<ubottu-it> bizio0105: Error: "glpiana:" is not a valid command.
<glpiana> :)
<Innerina> ma c'è già la riga, hai letto bene? :D
<Innerina> E' l'ultima
<Ola86> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Ola86> http://imagebin.org/152543
<Ola86> fatto!
<Ola86> :)
<glpiana> Innerina, tu hai incollato 3 righe. metti su pastebin
<Innerina> Ops
<glpiana> Ola86, quante casse hai attaccato?
<Ola86> 2 più un sub!
<Innerina> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/605311/
<Innerina> Non ci dovrebbe essere niente di incompatibile
<glpiana> Ola86, te lo chiedo ma non voglio sembrare offensivo :D : sono attaccate alle uscite giuste?
<Ola86> dovrebbero... e sono anche accese :)
<glpiana> Innerina, boh.
<Innerina> Cmq grazie
<glpiana> Ola86, tu ora hai selezionato analog stereo outepu. prova con analog stereo duplex
<Ola86> non va...
<Ola86> già fatto un milione di prove..
<Ola86> ora ti chiedo, sul mio tower ho sei pin per attaccare le casse
<Ola86> il mio jack è verde
<Ola86> naturalmente lo attacco nella porta verde??
<dacrof> glpiana, il monitor non riceve più segnale
<glpiana> dacrof, rientra in recovery, passa alla console di root e scrivi: rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<glpiana> dacrof, sai come fare?
<Ola86> vabè... risolverò grazie per ora!
<Ola86> bye bye
<glpiana> Ola86, spe
<dacrof> glpiana, si avvio una shell con privilegi di root giusto?
<glpiana> dacrof, esatto
<dacrof> glpiana, ok adesso parte
<glpiana> dacrof, altro non saprei. potresti farti un xorg.conf ad hoc, ma no so aiutarti in questo
<dacrof> glpiana, ok grazie cercherò di creare un xorg.conf con l'aiuto di qualche guida
<glpiana> Innerina, che scheda hai che non mi ricordo?
<Innerina> uh aspetta che la ripesco
<Innerina>  01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M76 [Radeon Mobility HD 2600 Series] -> credo sia questa
<glpiana> Innerina, scrivi: /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p                poi pastebinna
<Innerina> L'avevo già fatto e il bello è che mi dice tutti sì...
<Innerina> cmq riprovo ora che i driver proprietari non ci sono
<Innerina> sì, mi dà tutti yes
<Innerina> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/605321/
<Innerina> é per quello che mi incaponisco sul 3d
<glpiana> Innerina, secondo me qualcosa di sminchiato in fase di avanzamento: dai nel temrinale: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Innerina> dpkg: attenzione: parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 48450 package 'amaya':
<Innerina>  errore nella stringa Version "wx-11.3.1-1": version number does not start with digit
<Innerina> Questo l'output
<Innerina> sì, anche secondo me si è sputtanato qualcosa
<glpiana> Innerina, tutto l'output su pastebin per favore
<Innerina> sono solo 2 righe
<glpiana> Innerina, amaya da dove l'hai pescato?
<Innerina> Ah boh me lo sono trovata installato...
<Innerina> non l'ho messo io cmq
<glpiana> Innerina, dpkg -l | grp amaya          e anche dpkg -l | grep wx
<glpiana> scusa, grep non grp
<Innerina> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/605325/
<glpiana> Innerina, apt-cache policy amaya
<Innerina> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/605326/
<glpiana> <glpiana> Innerina, apt-cache policy amaya
<roxdragon> sera
<Innerina> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/605327/
<Innerina> ecco i 3 comandi
<glpiana> Innerina, sudo apt-get remove --purge amaya
<Innerina> durante la rimozione continua a dare lo stesso errore di stringa in modo simile e nella stessa posizione, con leggere varianti
<Innerina> cmq ha fatto
<glpiana> Innerina, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Innerina> done it, nessun output
<Innerina> ed ora?
<glpiana> Innerina, sudo apt-get update   e poi sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Innerina> fatti entrambi, ora?
<glpiana> Innerina, ha messo qualcosa?
<jester-> sera
<Innerina> No, nell'ultimo output ha dato tutti zeri
<Innerina> cioè niente di nuovo
<glpiana> Innerina, uname -a
<riki> Salve a tutti. ho un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu 11.04. premetto che con il cd live funziona tutto benissimo e la risposta al comando /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p è positiva, in sostanza mi dice che la mia scheda grafica supporta unity. dopo l'installazione le cose cambiano. prima della schermata di log in mi appare una finestra che mi dice che il mio hardware non supporta unity. la domanda è perchè??
<Innerina> Linux Elisa-Pc 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<glpiana> Innerina, bel nome :)   riavvia
<glpiana> riki, che scheda è? lspci | grep -i vga
<Innerina> ok XD
<riki> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon X800 SE (R430) (PCIE)
<glpiana> riki, hai già effettuato gli aggiornamenti?
<riki> ho fatto l'installazione con la wifi attiva, poi ho aggiornato al primo riavvio
<riki> il problema infatti nasce al secondo riavvio
<glpiana> riki, cioè al primo andava unity?
<riki> ma succede la stessa cosa anche se non faccio gli aggiornamenti
<riki> si al primo riavvio tutto ok
<glpiana> riki, no no frena che mi sto perdendo
<riki> ok
<riki> live cd tutto ok
<glpiana> riki, hai detto che su live andava e che dopo l'installazione non andava
<glpiana> poi hai detto che al primo avvio andava e dopo agiornamenti no
<glpiana> poi hai detto che anche senza aggiornamenti non va
<glpiana> parli di tre pc diversi?
<riki> scusa mi chiarisco
<riki> è che sono contento di aver trovato qualcuno
<riki> che mi aiuta
<glpiana> :)
<glpiana> dai spiega per bene
<riki> :)
<riki> live cd tutto ok
<riki> installazione con rete attiva tutto ok
<riki> primo riavvio tutto ok
<riki> aggiorno
<riki> secondo riavvio appare la schermata che mi dice che il mio hardware non supporta unity
<glpiana> riki, ok, hai riprovato col livecd?
<riki> a reinstallare?
<Innerina1> sto per sbattere la testa al muro, neanche così funziona! Fra l'altro anche il tasto sinistro non va +! -.-
<glpiana> riki, no, ad usarlo
<riki> no
<glpiana> !gnomereset | Innerina1
<ubot-it> Innerina1: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private e riavviare la sessione
<glpiana> riki, vabbè, prima di provare, dai uname -a e incolla qui
<Innerina1> Però non voglio perdere le mie personalizzazioni :(
<glpiana> Innerina1, rinominale così nel caso te le ricopi
<Innerina1> Infatti
<riki> Linux FALTON 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<glpiana> riki, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Innerina1> Ma poi che c'entra gnome se poi è la sessione unity a non andare?
<glpiana> Innerina1, beh, gnome sta sotto
<Innerina1> Su Gnome non dà nessun problema, anzi funziona benissimo dando il reset di Unity...
<glpiana> Innerina1, anzi, crea un utente nuovo e vedi che fa
<riki> glpiana, fatto
<glpiana> riki, ha macinato qualcosa?
<Innerina1> sì è meglio, me l'hanno anche consigliato...
<Innerina1> solo che non so come si crea
<riki> macinato?
<glpiana> riki, ha fatto qualcosa?
<riki> no
<jester-> Innerina1: ma non avevi installato unity-2d?
<riki> io ho il live cd di del primo giorno
<glpiana> Innerina1, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#Amministrazione_degli_utenti
<glpiana> riki, digita: lsmod | grep radeon
<Innerina1> No perché quel test dice tutti sì, è supportato il 3d...
<Innerina1> quindi non vedo perché debba mettere il 2d...
<Innerina1> tanto + che su Gnome se dò il reset va tutto egregiamente!
<glpiana> Innerina1, crea sto utente e prova
<jester-> Innerina1: se non va è il driver video scarso
<glpiana> inutile girare intorno
<riki> riki@FALTON:~$ lsmod | grep radeon radeon                896428  1  ttm                    65184  1 radeon drm_kms_helper         40745  1 radeon drm                   180037  3 radeon,ttm,drm_kms_helper i2c_algo_bit           13184  1 radeon
<glpiana> jester-, è più avanti della mia la sua scheda
<Innerina1> Ok provo ma come si crea questo utente?
<glpiana> Innerina1, ti ho indicato la guida
<Innerina1> ops scusa
<glpiana> riki,  /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<jester-> glpiana: si ma i driver di natty sono un po scrausi e mi pare che sia fissata con fglrx
<riki> glpiana, ora sto lavorando con ubunto 11.04 senza effetti
<glpiana> !paste | riki
<ubot-it> riki: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> jester-, glieli ho fatti togliere per provare
<glpiana> jester-, ma fin che non prova col nuovo utente...
<riki> Not software rendered:    no Not blacklisted:          yes GLX fbconfig:             yes GLX texture from pixmap:  no GL npot or rect textures: yes GL vertex program:        yes GL fragment program:      yes GL vertex buffer object:  yes GL framebuffer object:    yes GL version is 1.4+:       yes  Unity supported:          no
<glpiana> riki, pastebin devi usare
<glpiana> riki, leggi sopra
<riki> ma lostesso comando lanciato da live cd mi da tutti yes
<riki> ok scusa
<glpiana> riki, riavvia e torna qui
<riki> come mi loggo?
<riki> senza effetti?
<riki> ubuntu classico?
<glpiana> riki, ubuntu e basta. se no va esci e prendi ubuntu classico
<riki> ok riavvio
<riki> ci sono
<glpiana> riki, è entrato con unity?
<riki> si, ma mi è apparsa una fistra che mi dice che il mio hardware non supporta unity
<riki> mi è passato automaticamente su ubuntu classico
<glpiana> riki, /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p               su pastbin stavolta
<glpiana> !paste | riki
<ubot-it> riki: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<riki> ok
<ALM_> scusate, ho un problema: sono su un netbook con ubuntu 11.04, e se lo lascio da solo x un po' 2-3 minuti, lo schermo inizia a lampeggiare, cioè tenta di oscurarsi ma torna luminoso e continua così fino a che io nn lo sblocco con una comb di tasti... come risolvo?
 * realnot hi guys
<glpiana> ALM_, comincia a levare il salvaschermo e vedi che fa
<ALM_> glpiana, ora provo
<Innerina> Ho creato il nuovo utente e funziona tutto!!!
<riki> riki@FALTON:~$ /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p OpenGL vendor string:   Mesa Project OpenGL renderer string: Software Rasterizer OpenGL version string:  2.1 Mesa 7.10.2  Not software rendered:    no Not blacklisted:          yes GLX fbconfig:             yes GLX texture from pixmap:  no GL npot or rect textures: yes GL vertex program:        yes GL fragment program:      yes GL vertex buffer object:  yes GL framebuffer object:    ye
<glpiana> Innerina, riki cosa non capisci di "usa pastebin"?
<Innerina> Quindi perdiana, devo trovare il modo di farlo funzionare 'sto benedetto Unity dalla sua sessione!
<riki> scusa non sono pratico
<glpiana> Innerina, prova a rinominare ste directory. se non è quello le rimetti al loro posto
<glpiana> !paste | riki basta leggere :)
<ubot-it> riki basta leggere :): http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Innerina> Ok
<Innerina> e come cancello il nuovo utente nel caso?
<jester-> Innerina: sudo userdell mick
<Innerina> ok
<glpiana> Innerina, da utenti e gruppi
<jester-> Innerina: e seghi  la cartella relativa in /home
<glpiana> anche :D
<Innerina> Fatemi capire un attimo...
<ALM_> glpiana, no non è lo screensaver, credo che sia la retroilluminazione dello scherma x il risparmioenergetico
<Innerina> quel comando cancella tutto o devo anche cancellare a manina /home?
<riki> http://paste.ubuntu.com/605349/
<glpiana> ALM_, che interfaccia stai usando?
<ALM_> ubuntu 11.04 con unity
<glpiana> riki, glxinfo | grep render
<glpiana> ALM_, termina sessione ed entra con classic no effects
<glpiana> ALM_, vedi se ance così da il problema
<ALM_> ok
<riki> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/605352/
<jester-> Innerina: hai provato se per caso da cdlive funza?
<glpiana> riki, sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<glpiana> jester-, le va col nuovo utent
<glpiana> e
<Innerina> jester-: non serve + perché ho creato il nuovo utente e da lì funziona!
<glpiana> è qualche configurazione di compiz
<Innerina> Quindi qua si dev'essere sputtanato qualcosa
<riki> glpiana, fatto
<jester-> Innerina: rinomina le cartelle va
<Innerina> Lo sto facendo
<glpiana> riki, ridai  glxinfo | grep render
<riki> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/605355/
<glpiana> riki, ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf      da qualcosa?
<Innerina> fatto mo riavvio...
<riki> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/605356/
<ALM_> glpiana, qua non succede niente
<Steeler> Ubuntu 11.04 32bit ISO 685 MB <---- lo posso istallare da USB ??
<glpiana> riki, ok. subito dopo l'installazione, durante gli agiornamenti o dopo hai fatto qualcosa?
<glpiana> ALM_, cioè il problema no c'è ora?
<glpiana> Steeler, penso si possa
<riki> direi di no
<ALM_> steeler, no se è da 512 mb forse
<riki> ho attivato solo la wifi
<Devidino_91> Steeler:  si su che sistema sei?
<ALM_> glpiana, adesso no, ma magari tra un po'... non è regolare
<Steeler> glpiana, Devidino_91 ALM_ voglio formattare un notebook con WIN 7 e non mi va di fare il CD, quindi volevo usare una pen driver FAT32
<glpiana> ALM_, provalo. è per vedere se è il composite che frega
<Devidino_91> Steeler:  ok ma su che sistema si trova la iso?
<ALM_> steeler, capacità pendrive? 1gb, 2 gb...?
<glpiana> Steeler, scaricati unetbootin e falla con quello
<ALM_> glpiana, magari ripasso domani x vedere se capita qualcosa, ok?
<Devidino_91> glpiana:  se è su windows io consiglio universal usb linux installer
<glpiana> io stacco
<glpiana> buona serata
<Steeler> glpiana, Devidino_91 ALM_ la pen drive 2GB, userò il creatore dischi d'avvio. sono su Ubuntu 10.04 32bit.
<Devidino_91> Steeler:  allora usa nebootin
<Steeler> DareDevil, vabbè
<Steeler> Devidino_91, vabbè, l'avrevo istallato, in che  voce lo trovo ?
<Innerina> Grazie, finalmente funziona tutto! Evidentemente è qualcosa nelle personalizzazioni!
<jester-> Innerina: sicuro
<Innerina> Ora come faccio per rimettere le mie impostazioni senza risputtanare tutto? Non so a cosa corrispondano le cartelle, da quello che ho capito .gconf contiene le impostazioni grafiche... e un'altra contiene il supporto della lingua che mi è saltato su Unity togliendolo evidentemente...
<jester-> Innerina: facile che erano le impostazioni compiz, unity lo configuri da li
<jester-> Innerina: vuoi stringere la barra?
<Devidino_91> Steeler:  non sò dai da terminale sudo unet e poi premi tab
<Devidino_91> dovrebbe compilarlo da solo
<Devidino_91> dopo di che dai invio
<Innerina> No, rivoglio la mia vecchia grafica solo che non so se Unity lo supporta >.<
<Devidino_91> :D
<Innerina> Però è strano, avevo rinominato Compiz e continuava a dare problemi...
<Innerina> quindi non era lì il problema di Unity
<Innerina> vai a capire cos'era -.-
<Devidino_91> Innerina:  misteri dell'informatica:D
<jester-> Innerina: unity è a sestante non puoi pretendere di avere la stessa grafica che in gnome normale
<Innerina> Sì ma se voglio personalizzare Gnome normale come voglio io non posso farlo?
<Innerina> Alla fine sono 2 sessioni distinte
<Innerina> o no?
<jester-> Innerina: prova
<Devidino_91> Innerina:  io ho fatto quanto segue
<Devidino_91> ho cambiato il tema
<Devidino_91> e sostituito il set di icone
<Devidino_91> usando la sessione di gnome classico
<Innerina> La grafica di Unity è personalizzabile come in Gnome o ha dei limiti di personalizzazione?
<Innerina> Mi sembrava d'aver capito che non lo è + di tanto...
<Devidino_91> Innerina:  teoricamente unity non è altro che un plugin di compiz legato a gnome
<Innerina> sì infatti ho visto che Compiz ha l'apposita opzione di Unity, solo che se provavo ad attivarla crashava Gnome
<jester-> per quello non andava
<Devidino_91> Innerina:  perchè sei con la sessione gnome calssico
<Devidino_91> ??
<Innerina> Sì ma il mio problema era che la sessione Unity non funzionava, mentre se facevo il reset da Gnome funzionava egregiamente, nonostante la grafica personalizzata!
<Innerina> A parte che Emerald non funzionava + su Gnome...
<Innerina> Per questo non capisco come mai le impostazioni personalizzare abbiano inficiato la sessione Unity
<Steeler> Devidino_91, parta anche con ALT+F2...
<Steeler> Devidino_91, parte anche con ALT+F2...
<Devidino_91> Steeler:  cosa unitì?
<Devidino_91> unity
<Devidino_91> ^*
<Innerina> Mi ridate il comando per eliminare il nuovo utente?
<jester-> Innerina: sudo userdel
<livesession> salve a tutti, mi chiedevo, dato che stò mettendo una live su una pennetta da 16 gb... ma è possibile togliere la selezione "prova/installa" e creare un proprio user, con permessi, password etc? e sopratutto, Lili riesce a rendere la live pen virtualizzabile.. posso farlo anche su un installazione normale? perchè in quel caso installo direttamente su usb,blocco gli aggiornamenti e lo rendo virtualizzabile
<Steeler> Devidino_91, unetbootin o come minchia si chiama
<Devidino_91> Steeler:  si?
<Steeler> DareDevil, ALT+F2 e scrivi unebootin te lo trova e ti parte
<Steeler> Devidino_91, , ALT+F2 e scrivi unebootin te lo trova e ti parte
<Devidino_91> Steeler:  non era per me
<Devidino_91> :D
<Steeler> Devidino_91, era per te, ma con il TAB mi sbaglio a volte ^_^
<Devidino_91>  Steeler no no tu hai fatto bene con il tab intendevo che non serviva a me ma ad un altro utente:D , comunque grazie
<Steeler> Devidino_91, asd
<Steeler> un mio amico mi ha detto che questa nuova versione è disordinata, e mi ha anche detto che gli si è bloccata 2 volte.
<Devidino_91> Steeler:  parli di unity?
<Steeler> Devidino_91, penso di si, io ancora non ho mai visto niente di questa nuova versione.
<Devidino_91> L'ubuntu software center è pietoso:D
<Steeler> Devidino_91, perciò voglio testare il notebook non mio!
<Steeler> Devidino_91, ma synaptic c'è rimasto?
<Devidino_91> mi sta andando in crash parecchie volte:D Steeler io ritengo l'interfaccia grafica un accozzaglia di codice legata a compinz difatti è un plung in di compiz, studiato per i netbook , ma che consuma un po troppo di risorse secondo me, Comunque usa ubuntu-it-chat
<Devidino_91> Steeler:  è stato sostituito dall'ubuntu software center
<Steeler> Devidino_91, ma si possono mettere le impostazioni grafica senza alcun effetto visivo ??
<Devidino_91> Steeler:  usa ubuntu-it chat
<Devidino_91> clear
<Steeler> Devidino_91, ma stiamo parlando di cose di Ubuntu.
<Devidino_91> !chat | Steeler
<ubot-it> Steeler: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Devidino_91> Steeler:  questo non è supporto ma informativa passa di la:D
<OverMe> oh hi
<riki> Ciao a tutti. c'è qualcuno che mi sa spiegare perchè ubuntu 11.04 funziona benissimo con live cd mentre dopo l'installazione in particolare dopo il secondo avvio mi dice che il mio hardware non supporta unity??
<Devidino_91> riki:  al primo avvio
<Devidino_91> unity andava?
<riki> si
<Devidino_91> assurdo controlla se sono abilitati i diriver
<Devidino_91> propietari
<riki> lo so che è assurdo
<riki> ma è così
<riki> ho una scheda ati
<riki> driver open surce
<roxdragon> sera :D
<riki> nessuno mi sa spiegare il perchè
<Devidino_91> riki hai controllato?
<riki> e ci hanno già provato in molti
<Devidino_91> roxdragon:  sera
<riki> sera
<riki> cosa?
<roxdragon> uhm
<Devidino_91> riki:  a controllare se il driver propietario della tua scheda sia abilitato!
<roxdragon> dpkg -l | grep -i ati
<roxdragon> prova questo
<Devidino_91> roxdragon:  se ha un ati?
<riki> nessun driver proprietario
<Devidino_91> se a un nvidia*
<riki> ho una scheda ati
<roxdragon> se ha detto che ha ati.... riki  prova quel comando e dimmi cosa esce
<riki> ok
<riki> un attimo
<Devidino_91> roxdragon:  non lo aveva detto:D , comunque se non  usa un driver proprietario non ha l'accellerazione 3d
<Devidino_91> ovvio che unity non va
<roxdragon> vediamo se ha qualche cosa installata
<riki> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/605383/
<riki> si ma allora perchè al primo riavvio va tutto????
<Devidino_91> roxdragon:  mi sa che manca qualche specifica nel comando:D
<Devidino_91> riki:  misteri della fede, forse si è disabiliatato il driver propietario
<Devidino_91> sistema -- > amministrazione --> driver aggiuntivi
<riki> l'informatica è una scienza esatta
<Devidino_91> Dimmi la situazione , i driver che vedi e se qualcuni è attivo!...
<Devidino_91> riki:  non è detto :D
<riki> nessun driver attivo
<roxdragon> ii  xserver-xorg-video-ati                1:6.14.0-0ubuntu4                          X.Org X server -- AMD/ATI display driver wrapper
<Devidino_91> riki:  fai quello che ha detto roxdragon
<riki> ok
<Devidino_91> poi se puoi dimmi che driver hai in elenco
<riki> devo lanciare i comandi in sequenza?
<roxdragon> che driver stai usando? cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<roxdragon> non so se hai xorg
<Devidino_91> riki:  copialo e incollalo per intero
<riki> riki@FALTON:~$ cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf cat: /etc/X11/xorg.conf: No such file or directory riki@FALTON:~$
<riki> nessuno finora ci ha capito qualcosa
<riki> è davvero incredibile
<Devidino_91> riki:  mi puoi gentilmente dire i driver che hai in elenco?
<riki> come faccio
<riki> ?
<Devidino_91> riki:  li alla schermata di prima dove hai nessun driver attivo
<Devidino_91> sotto ti elenca una serie di driver
<Devidino_91> e uno dovrebbe avere la dicitura
<Devidino_91> raccomandato!
<riki> nessun driver in elenco
<Devidino_91> riki:  ne sei sicuro?
<riki> si
<Devidino_91> riki:  dai un lspci e pastalo!
<riki> assolutamente
<Devidino_91> roxdragon:  non è che non gli vede la cheda video e usa quella integrata?
<riki> dimmi il comando esatto
<Devidino_91> lspci
<roxdragon> è un laptop?
<riki> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/605389/
<riki> si è un computer fisso da casa
<roxdragon> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<roxdragon> prova
<riki> si ma la domanda è perchè al primo riavvio va tutto benissimo????
<Devidino_91> riki:  al primo avvio
<riki> poi al secondo riavvio mi appare una schermata che mi dice che il mio hardware non supporta unity??
<Devidino_91> riki:  al primo avvio hai dovuto abilitare i driver propietari è esatto?
<riki> no
<Devidino_91> riki:  b'ha!
<Devidino_91> sicuro non ci sia /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<Devidino_91> ?
<riki> bah è poco!
<Devidino_91> gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<Devidino_91> senza il .
<riki> mi apre gedit ma  il file è vuoto
<Devidino_91> riki:  ok!
<riki> ho già provato ad installare e disinstallare almeno 15 volte
<riki> un pazzo, ma vorrei venirci a capo
<Devidino_91> riki:  sudo /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<Devidino_91> e dimmi cosa restituisce
<riki> so già cosa dice
<riki> non supported
<riki> ma se lancio lo stesso comando
<riki> da live cd mi dice supported
<riki> e mi dice supported anche al primo avvio
<riki> adesso il risultato è questo
<Devidino_91> riki:  ho capito ma non dice solo quello!
<riki> ti pasto
<riki> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/605392/
<dacrof> ciao a tutti, mi potete consigliare una guida semplice per creare il file xorg.conf?
<roxdragon> dacrof, ciao
<roxdragon> !xorg | dacrof
<ubot-it> dacrof: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/ConfigurareXorg
<roxdragon> che io sappia non esiste nelle ultime distro
<Devidino_91> roxdragon:  si ma in qualche modo deve essere implemenato
<Devidino_91> !xorg.conf
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'xorg.conf'
<Devidino_91> riki:  mi viene in mente una cosa ma non sò
<Devidino_91> cosa può succerede
<riki> spara
<riki> ora mai sono alla frutta
<Devidino_91> riki:  premetto che non sò bene il risultato
<Devidino_91> sudo gedit /etc/environment
<dacrof> roxdragon, si lo so ma ubuntu non mi riconosce il monitor e  mi da una risoluzione bassa quindi vorrei configurare xorg per inserire le specifiche tecniche dello schermo
<zappo_> ciao a tutti dovrei installare una chiavetta ultimo tipo su ubuntu lucid net boock
<Devidino_91> riki:  dimmi quando ci sei!
<riki> ci sono
<roxdragon> dacrof, prova a seguire quella guida
<Devidino_91> zappo_:  :D non ti capisco:D
<Devidino_91> vedi qualcosa nel file
<Devidino_91> tipo path?
<riki> si questo
<dacrof> roxdragon, ok grazie
<roxdragon> voleva dire netbook XD
<riki> PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games"
<roxdragon> :)
<Devidino_91> riki:  sotto a quello una riga sotto
<Devidino_91> metti UNITY_FORCE_START=1
<Devidino_91> salva  e riavvia
<Devidino_91> :D ma nn sò cosa puo succedere :D
<riki> ok. mi devo fareil segno della croce?
<Devidino_91> riki:  non lo sò praticamente forzi il sistema ad avviare unity
<Devidino_91> :D
<riki> aiutooooo
<riki> ok ora provo
<Devidino_91> ok riki
<fleurtherock> posso chiedere che differenza sostanziale esiste tra unity e maverick in termini di wifi?
<Devidino_91> zappo_:  su quale sistema operativo sei?
<Devidino_91> fleurtherock:  hai sbagliato un po di termini!
<fleurtherock> non capisco come mai con unity viaggio notevolmente più lentamente rispetto a maverick
<riki> devidino_91, sta ancora qua un po'?
<fleurtherock> Devidino_91, correggimi allora
<fleurtherock> e se puoi dammi un aiuto XD
<roxdragon> fleurtherock,  setta ip statici e dns
<zappo_> Devidino_91, la chiavetta è una onda mc 833up, ma ubuntu 10/04 non la vede automaticamente e mi hanno sconsigliato di installarla attraverso la cartella di software
<fleurtherock> non sono capace COME SI FA?
<roxdragon> zappo_,  entraci
<zappo_> roxdragon, nella cartella?
<Devidino_91> fleurtherock: unity non è il nome della distribuzione ma il plung-in legato a compiz che ne determina lo stile grafico,  in termini di wi fi può cambiare ad esempio il rapporto a livello kernel mode con cui il sistema si interfaccia con il driver , o potrebbe cambiare il driver stesso
<Devidino_91> che il kernel usa
<roxdragon> si zappo_
<roxdragon> dentro la penna dovrebbe esserci uno script sh
<zappo_> roxdragon, ok
<fleurtherock> roxdragon, mi dici come si fa?
<Devidino_91> zappo_:  ma traduci da un altra lingua?
<roxdragon> lol
<zappo_> Devidino_91, il mio so è in inglese
<roxdragon> fleurtherock,  usi network-mangaer?
<roxdragon> manager*
<riki> devidino_91 nulla da fare
<roxdragon> riki,  digita unity nella shell
<fleurtherock> uso quello di default
<Devidino_91> zappo_:  ok , ma ubuntu non monta la chiavetta usb?
<fleurtherock> roxdragon, uso quello di default
<roxdragon> uhm
<riki> a momenti mi esplode il pc..
<fleurtherock> Devidino_91, io li chiamo cosi per distinguerli
<zappo_> Devidino_91, no
<fleurtherock> non posso navigare più lento dell'edge
<roxdragon> zappo_, posta :   ls /media
<roxdragon> fleurtherock,  vedi i due pc in alto? nel pannello superiore
<Devidino_91> zappo_:   e anche fdisk -l
<roxdragon> riki, che da : unity?
<fleurtherock> roxdragon, quali 2 oc?
<fleurtherock> roxdragon, quali 2 pc?
<roxdragon> pc* scusa XD
<roxdragon> quell'iconcina XD
<riki> roxdragon, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/605396/
<roxdragon> vicino l'orologio
<zappo_> roxdragon, c'è una cartella che si chiama linux,con dentro /media/COOP VOCE/Linux/MC833UP.COOPV.L.B01.tar.gz che ubuntu non riesce ad aprire
<riki> roxdragon, se vuoi reinstallo e ti faccio vedere che vatto
<fleurtherock> quella tra la batteria e l'altoparlante?
<roxdragon> riki, : dpkg -l | grep -i compiz
<riki> *che va tutto
<roxdragon> si dovrebbe essere in mezzo....
<fleurtherock> ok
<roxdragon> riki,  forse è compiz
<roxdragon> dai quel comando
<riki> roxdragon, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/605397/
<Devidino_91> roxdragon:  il problema di riki è che comunque usa un driver open
<Devidino_91> :S
<riki> allora perchè al primo avvio va tutto?
<roxdragon> si si Devidino_91
<roxdragon> riki dai: compiz
<riki> e benissimo?
<Devidino_91> riki:  non lo sò roxdragon spero sappia aiutarti seguilo
<roxdragon> saranno stati aggiornamenti a scazzar*
<Devidino_91> zappo_:  fdisk -l
<Devidino_91> !paste zappo
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'paste zappo'
<Devidino_91> !paste | zappo
<luigi> ho blender bloccato. rimuovo riavvio reinstallo e mi si apre sempre la stessa finestra bloccata
<ubot-it> zappo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<roxdragon> luigi,  quale finestra? screen
<roxdragon> !image | luigi
<ubot-it> luigi: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<fleurtherock> scusate sto scaricando a 5,7 kb/sec
<fleurtherock> non mi succede da quando usavo il 56k
<roxdragon> ma sei in wifi?
<fleurtherock> si
<fleurtherock> io viaggio solo col wifi
<Devidino_91> luigi:  lo avvi da interfaccia grafica?
<luigi> immagine della schermata di blender?
<roxdragon> fleurtherock,  uhm... posta iwconfig
<fleurtherock> come?
<Devidino_91> luigi: del crash comunque prova a lanciare blender dal terminale
<roxdragon> sarà ipv6 che rompe le balle ?!?!?!?
<Devidino_91> !pasre | fleurtherock
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'pasre'
<riki_> roxdragon, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/605398/
<Devidino_91> !paste | fleurtherock
<ubot-it> fleurtherock: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<zappo_> Devidino_91, fdisk -l non da nulla
<luigi> Devidino_91,  ah ok. che comando?
<Devidino_91> zappo_:  fdisk -l non da nulla?
<zappo_> Devidino_91, no
<Devidino_91> luigi:  dai blen e poi premi tab dovrebbe completarlo in blender
<Devidino_91> dopo di che dai invio
<Devidino_91> :D e dovrebbe partire il programma
<Devidino_91> :D o darti un errore
<roxdragon> riki,  mmm spe
<roxdragon> !info compiz-settings-manager
<ubot-it> Package compiz-settings-manager does not exist in natty
<riki_> riki@FALTON:~$ !info compiz-settings-manager bash: !info: event not found
<roxdragon> ma lol
<roxdragon> no parlavo con il bot
<Devidino_91> zappo_:  hai ragione non da nulla anche se b'ha dovrebbe dare la tabbella partizione
<riki_> lo so che non so una ciolla
<Devidino_91> delle partizioni
<roxdragon> riki_,  apt-cache policy compiz
<riki_> abbi pazienza
<riki_> imparo in fretta
<roxdragon> ;) tranqui
<mattex> salve, qualcuno potrebbe gentilmente insegnarmi ad usare wine per installare derive? grazie mille
<riki_> e pensa che studio ing. elettronica
<Devidino_91> !chat | mattex
<ubot-it> mattex: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<roxdragon> bella :P
<mattex> scusate :$ figuraccia
<riki_> roxdragon, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/605401/
<luigi> Devidino_91,  fatto da terminale in mezzo secondo mi ha aperto la solita schermata
<Devidino_91> luigi:  e funziona?
<Devidino_91> zappo_:  sai dirmi chhe valore assegna il sistema alla penna?
<Devidino_91> zappo_:  di solito è sdb1
<Devidino_91> ero convinto che fdisk -l restituiva la tabbella partizioni
<roxdragon> riki_,  uhmmmm
<roxdragon> !unity
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'unity'
<Devidino_91> roxdragon:  come da help ma perchè non la da?
<riki_> nessuno ci ha capito ancora qualcosa
<zappo_> Devidino_91, no non ci capisco molto se mi dici come si fa provo
<riki_> avrò già rotto a una decina di persone
<riki_> roxdragon vuoi che reinstallo??
<roxdragon> riki_,  sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<riki_> ti faccio vedere che va tutto
<riki_> ok
<roxdragon> Devidino_91,  cosa help?
<Devidino_91> roxdragon:  il comando fdisk -l
<roxdragon> dai quel comando e posta riki_
<roxdragon> sudo fdisk -l Devidino_91
<Devidino_91> dovrebbe restituire la tabbella partizioni
<Devidino_91> :D ecco :D  zappo_
<Devidino_91> zappo_:  sudo fdisk -l
<riki_> ok, roxdragon
<zappo_> Devidino_91, ok
<riki_> roxdragon, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/605403/
<roxdragon> riki_,  riavvia
<riki_> ok
<luigi> Devidino_91,  no nn funge. addirittura mi blocca anche le altre finestre..tipo firefox
<roxdragon> luigi,  disattiva compiz e vedi
<zappo_> Devidino_91, http://paste.ubuntu.com/605404/
<Devidino_91> zappo_:  oltre alla tua chiave usb hai altre periferiche collegate?
<zappo_> Devidino_91, no
<riki> roxdragon, ci sono
<roxdragon> uhm nada?
<riki> nada
<roxdragon> mmmmmmmmmm
<Devidino_91> zappo_:  vedo due fylesistem ntfs
<Devidino_91> hai una partizione formattata in ntfs nell'hd?
<riki> se sei curioso di sapere l'output dei comandi quando tutto funziona
<riki> se vuoi reinstallo
<zappo_> Devidino_91, si c'è windows
<roxdragon> uhm... solo che non mi faccio convinto.... modello scheda riki ?
<Devidino_91> zappo_:  ok ora devo capire quale usa windows e quale è la chiavetta:D
<riki> che bello
<riki> mi piace sentirtelo dire
<luigi> rimosso compiz ma nn succede nulla Devidino_91
<dacrof> roxdragon ho provato con la guida ma non ci riesco, devo sempre eliminare il file xorg.conf perchè non riesce a partire la grafica
<zappo_> Devidino_91, la chiavetta con wind.. funzia!
<Devidino_91> zappo_:  ma windows è partizionato a sua volta?
<riki> roxdragon, qual'è il comando?
<Devidino_91> zappo_:  ma non è una chiavetta usb?
<zappo_> Devidino_91, no
<roxdragon> dacrof, setta il flag al boot vga=792
<zappo_> Devidino_91, penso di no
<roxdragon> lspci | grep -i vga    riki
<luigi> ah provo a rimuovere blender e a reinstallarlo senza compiz Devidino_91
<luigi> ?
<zappo_> Devidino_91, si una chiavetta usb comperata due settimane fa
<Devidino_91> luigi:  può darsi che il tuo sistema non supporti l'applicaznone dato che è abbastanza potente!
<riki> roxdragon, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/605410/
<Devidino_91> zappo_:  dovrebbe essere /dev/sda1
<Devidino_91> difdatti il systema non vede il file system
<Devidino_91> :S
<roxdragon> ok spe riki
<riki> ho tutto il tempo che vuoi
<Devidino_91> zappo_:  prova a fare una cosa
<roxdragon> riki,  uname -a?
<Devidino_91> zappo_:  scollega la pertiferica  poi dai dmesg | tail
<Devidino_91> riattacca la periferica alla porta dovrebbe comparire il log dell'ultima periferica collegata
<riki> roxdragon, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/605412/
<roxdragon> ok spe
<roxdragon> prova cosi riki https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/check.sh
<roxdragon> scaricalo e mettilo nel desktop
<riki> ok
<zappo_> Devidino_91, http://paste.ubuntu.com/605413/
<roxdragon> poi apri un terminale e dai: cd Scrivania    riki
<riki> roxdragon, fatto
<Devidino_91> zappo_:  ridai il comando a pennetta attaccata e ripasta:D
<roxdragon> e poi: sh check.sh
<Devidino_91> zappo_:  perchè non sò di preciso quale paramentro gli viene assegnato dovrebbe essere dev/sda1 in quanto non riconosce il filesystem:D dovresti riformattarla
<riki> vuoi l'out?? roxdragon?
<roxdragon> che dice?
<roxdragon> si riki
<riki> roxdragon, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/605415/
<zappo_> Devidino_91, http://paste.ubuntu.com/605416/
<roxdragon> riki,  il pc e un fisso? intel?
<riki> si,si
<riki> pre-assemblato hp
<roxdragon> nome della mobo?
<riki> azz
<riki> dovrei aprire il pc
<roxdragon> è assemblato?
<riki> è un pc hp
<roxdragon> modello del pc?
<riki> asp roxdragon
<Devidino_91> zappo_:  installa gparted e vedi se lui la vede
<Devidino_91> zappo_:  sudo apt-get install gparted e usa quello per riformattare la tua chiavetta , risulta seza filesystem
<zappo_> Devidino_91, è gia installato
<Devidino_91> zappo_:  ok e la vede?
<zappo_> Devidino_91, no
<Devidino_91> zappo_:  nemmeno come spazio non allocato?
<zappo_> Devidino_91, oddio?
<Devidino_91> zappo_:  ??
<zappo_> Devidino_91, non so veramente
<zappo_> Devidino_91, ti posso elencare le voci
<Devidino_91> !image  | zappo
<ubot-it> zappo: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<luigi> Devidino_91,  ho provato a rimuovere blender riavviare reinstallare ma apre sempre la stessa schermata di blender bloccata
<riki> roxdragon, Media center pc --MODELLO: ER1183AA-ABZ  -- PROD#: m7395.it
<Devidino_91> luigi:  usi unity?
<stevr1it> ho un problema con skype e google talk, con ubuntu 11.04 non vedo il video dell'altra persona, ho reinstallato e cancellato le cartelle dalla home , nulla da fare, avete delle idee?
<luigi> si
<luigi> ho una scheda video geforce go 7300
<Devidino_91> luigi:  termina la sessione al login scegli gnome classico senza effetti
<roxdragon> ok spe
<riki> polleg
<zappo_> Devidino_91, http://imagebin.org/152574
<Devidino_91> luigi:  il problema la cpu:D ,  ho notato che unity ne usa troppa e anche male
<Devidino_91> zappo_:  in alto a destra vedi solo quella periferica?
<Devidino_91> zappo_:  cliccando sulla linguetta
<zappo_> Devidino_91, si solo quella
<Devidino_91> zappo_:  la domanda è lecita su win la vede?
<zappo_> Devidino_91, si su win posso navigare
<Devidino_91> zappo_:  riformatta la chiavetta in fat32
<Devidino_91> da win
<roxdragon> RIK fglrxinfo
<Devidino_91> zappo_:  smontala con rimozione sicura e prova poi ad riutilizzarla in linux
<roxdragon> riki,
<roxdragon> fglrxinfo
<zappo_> Devidino_91, provo
<riki> comando non trovato roxdragon
<Devidino_91> zappo_:  ultimamente hai smontato la chiavetta su ubuntu /windows senza fare la rimozione sicura?
<zappo_> Devidino_91, no
<Devidino_91> zappo_:  molto strano! la vede ma non la vede diciamo:D
<Devidino_91> non sò spiegarlo cioè la vede ma non identifica il filesystem:D
<roxdragon> !ati
<ubot-it> Guarda su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/#head-0682d007ecb9abbcbaaa161f1873e63f0597ac6e; Driver prorietari Catalyst: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Catalyst; Driver open source: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Radeon
<riki> ok
<Devidino_91> riki:  la voce propietari a te interessano di +
<riki> grazie
<riki> comunque il software chiuso non mi piace
<riki> penso a questo punto di installare ubuntu 10.04
<roxdragon> riki,  lshw -c display | grep driver
<Devidino_91> riki:  perchè? attualmente usi driver open :D puoi insallare unity 2d
<riki> davidino non rispondi alla mia domanda
<Devidino_91> zappo_:  hai provato?
<roxdragon> riki,  che da quel comando?
<riki> arrivo
<Devidino_91> riki:  che domanda?
<zappo_> Devidino_91, sinceramente non so come fare
<Devidino_91> zappo_:  avvia windows e formatta la chiavetta
<riki> perchè va tutto al primo riavvipo
<zappo_> Devidino_91, provo
<riki> roxdagon, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/605425/
<Devidino_91> riki:  non saprei forse per qualche problema interno al kernel si è corrotto il driver
<riki> può darsi
<roxdragon> riki,  e un buon inizio xD
<riki> ah davvero?
<roxdragon> riki,  sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<roxdragon> si
<riki> fatto roxdragon
<roxdragon> ok glxinfo | grep render
<roxdragon> cosa esce?
<riki> roxdragon, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/605426/
<roxdragon> glxgears riki
<roxdragon> le vedi le rotelle?
<riki> si
<riki> e benissimo
<roxdragon> riki,  http://blogage.de/files/9124/download?compiz-check
<riki> la velocità angolare degli ingranaggi diminuisce progressivamente
<roxdragon> ok...
<roxdragon> posiziona quello script sulla scrivania, apri una shelle dai: cd Scrivania
<roxdragon> e poi chmod +x compiz-check
<roxdragon> e poi: ./compiz-check
<roxdragon> e incolla tutto su paste
<riki> ok
<riki> roxdragon arrivo
<riki> penso che ci sei arrivato
<roxdragon> ok
<roxdragon> mmm
<Devidino_91> io esco ci sentiamo :D ciao
<riki> roxdragon, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/605427/
<riki> Y/n roxdragon
<roxdragon> Y
<riki> ok
<riki> roxdragon, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/605428/
<roxdragon> Y
<riki> mi apre la finestra dei driver addizionali ma l'elenco è vuoto
<roxdragon> azz
<riki> azzzissimo
<roxdragon> sono sti caxx di driver mmm
<riki> rimane però il mistero del fatto che al primo riavvio va tutto
<riki> e benissimo
<riki> anche col live cd va tutto
<roxdragon> mi riposti lspci | grep -i vga?
<riki> ok
<riki> roxdragon, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/605431/
<roxdragon> puoi formattare e rivenire? magari vediamo se utilizzi i driver proprietari a prima installazione
<riki> certamente
<riki> tu stai ancora un po alzato?
<riki> va be... è ovvio che ci sei ancora.. sorry
<roxdragon> io fino alle 4
<roxdragon> XD
<riki> mo vienii
<roxdragon> devo finire di programmar
<roxdragon> e
<riki> formatto
<ale__> buoansera...avrei bisogno di una consulenza.....grazie
<roxdragon> ale__, prego
<riki> roxdragon, ci sono
<roxdragon> riki,
<roxdragon> com'è
<riki> adesso va tutto
<roxdragon> uhmmm
<riki> effeti grafici delle finestre molto fluidi
<roxdragon> http://blogage.de/files/9124/download?compiz-check
<roxdragon> scaricalo mettino nella scrivania e dai: cd Scrivania
<roxdragon> ./compiz-check
<roxdragon> .sh
<roxdragon> ./compiz-check.sh
<riki> lo rendo eseguibile
<roxdragon> e incolla quello che esce
<roxdragon> sisi
<riki> ok
<riki> com'è chmod...
<roxdragon> chmod +x compiz-check.sh
<riki> ok
<riki> roxdragon, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/605444/
<roxdragon>  Error: vesa driver in use
<roxdragon> usi gli open
<riki> però va tutto
<roxdragon> vedi se su driver hardware ne hai
<riki> ok
<riki> roxdragon, lista vuota
<roxdragon> se riavvi che succede?
<roxdragon> scompare unity?
<riki> non capisco perchè adesso va
<riki> la barra unity scompare e riappare
<riki> va benissimo
<riki> se però riavvio..... pufff
<riki> lo so già cosa succede
<riki> prima della finestra di login mi appare un'altra finestra che mi dice che il mio hardware non supporta unity
<roxdragon> mmm
<roxdragon> spe
<riki> roxdragon puoi entrare nel mio pc?
<roxdragon> Sistema → Preferenze → Aspetto → Effetti visivi
<roxdragon> si ma devi nattare le porte...
<roxdragon> un caisno
<riki> ah
<roxdragon> ce l'hai effetti visivi?
<riki> no
<roxdragon> non c'è su preferenze? O.o
<riki> nemmeno li
<riki> infatti su ubuntu 10.10 c'erano
<riki> è allucinante o no?
<roxdragon> che cavolo combinano non lo so... spe
<roxdragon> fai il test di unity
<riki> ok
<riki> roxdragon, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/605447/
<roxdragon> beh se vuoi provare a riavviare... tanto...
<riki> ah
<riki> ascolta, faccio gli aggiornamenti prima?
<roxdragon> nono
<riki> ok
<roxdragon> nessun aggiornamento
<riki> ok
<roxdragon> saranno gli update
<riki> puff... unity non c'è più
<riki> è successo esattamente ciò che è successo nelle ultime 10 reinstallazioni
<roxdragon> azz
<roxdragon> riprova adesso
<roxdragon> il test
<riki> ascolta
<riki> è possibile togliere unity
<roxdragon> metti gnome 3 è piu figo
<roxdragon> hai visto?
<riki> ci sto
<roxdragon> http://gnome3.org
<riki> ma prima devo togliere unity?
<roxdragon> mmm
<roxdragon> lascialo
<riki> ok
<roxdragon> dai questi comandi
<roxdragon> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<riki> ora provo con l'installazione
<roxdragon> sudo apt-get update
<roxdragon> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<roxdragon> sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<roxdragon> poi postami tutto
<roxdragon> e ti do l ok se riavviare o meno
<roxdragon> riki,
<roxdragon> ???
<riki> dimmi
<riki> sto facendo
<riki> 80%
<roxdragon> okoko
<riki> durante l'installazione mi da errore :-((((
<roxdragon> O_O
<roxdragon> posta
<riki> non posso mi si è aperta una finestra
<riki> asp
<roxdragon> o.o
<riki> sono scritti in fondo gli errori
<riki> roxdragon http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/605455/
<riki> non ho ancora eseguito sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<roxdragon> mmm
<roxdragon> quello era dist-upgrade?
<riki> si
<roxdragon> ridallo
<riki> ok
<riki> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/605458/ roxdragon
<roxdragon> uhm
<roxdragon> sudo apt-get install -f
<riki> roxdragon tu che O.S usi?
<roxdragon> sudo apt-get -f install
<roxdragon> dai sti comandi
<roxdragon> riki,  10.04
<riki> fatto
<roxdragon> prova anche sudo apt-get check
<roxdragon> e posta il tutto
<riki> mi manca solo sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<roxdragon> spe non lo dare
<roxdragon> prima dai quei comandi e posta
<roxdragon> mancano dipendenze
<riki> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/605462/
<roxdragon> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<roxdragon> poi dai sudo apt-get -f install
<riki> fatto
<roxdragon> ok adesso...
<roxdragon> sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<roxdragon> non è detto che funzioni...
<roxdragon> pero proviamo
<riki> fatto
<roxdragon> posta
<riki> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/605464/
<roxdragon> apt-cache policy gnome-shell
<riki> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/605465/
<roxdragon> riavvia e incrocia le mani
<roxdragon> XD
<roxdragon> le dita XD
<riki> :-)
#ubuntu-it 2011-05-10
<roxdragon> we
<riki> ti parlo dal pc portatile
<riki> crash totale
<roxdragon> O.o
<roxdragon> in che senso
<riki> tutto bloccato
<roxdragon> tutto cosa... dove arriva?
<riki> funziona solo il mause
<riki> arriva alla scrivania
<riki> a sinistra ho unity
<riki> bloccata
<roxdragon> ma è riapparso unity? O.o
<riki> la ventola va a busso
<riki> spengo tutto?
<roxdragon> in che senso a busso
<roxdragon> si
<roxdragon> mettiti la 10.04 fai prima
<riki> infatti
<riki> è stabile?
<riki> tu usi gnome 3?
<roxdragon> no no
<roxdragon> gnome 2.32
<roxdragon> ma farò qualche prova per gnome3
<roxdragon> mi ispira
<riki> ok.grazie comunque almeno ci hai provato
<roxdragon> :)
<roxdragon> è piu stabile la 10.04
<riki> fino a quando è supportata?
<roxdragon> !LST
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'LST'
<roxdragon> !LTS
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'LTS'
<roxdragon> !lucid
<ubot-it> Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid Lynx: http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ | Kubuntu 10.04: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/lucid/ | È preferibile usare i torrent | problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes/it
<roxdragon> mmm boh.. spe
<roxdragon> non so
<riki> grazie del tuo aiuto
<riki> penso passerò alla 10.04
<riki> ciao a tutti
<ZNC> ciao amicos,
<roxdragon> sera
<glpiana> ola
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Odo> Giorno
<ivanseventynine_> ciao
<ivanseventynine_> qualcuno può darmi un aiuto?
<glpiana> ivanseventynine_, dipende dal problema che hai in linea di massima
<ivanseventynine_> ti spiego glpiana
<ivanseventynine_> ubuntu mi da errore con gestore aggiornamenti e con il gestore pacchetti
<ivanseventynine_> esattamente mi da questo errore
<monica> ciao a tutti utilizzo una chiavetta per connettermi ad internet tramite wvdial ..vorrei utilizzare opendns modificandoli permanentemente in modo che non vengano rimpostati a un successivo accesso alla linea
<ivanseventynine_> E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/it.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_i18n_Translation-en, E:L'elenco dei pacchetti o il file di stato non può essere letto o aperto.'
<glpiana> monica, hai provato a impostarli da network manager?
<glpiana> ivanseventynine_, oki
<ivanseventynine_> come posso risolvere? grazie
<monica> si lho provato gia nell altro pc...e wvdial non riconosce la modifiva...
<monica> modifica...
<glpiana> ivanseventynine_, in un terminale digita: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<glpiana> ivanseventynine_, chiudi il  gestori di pacchetti
<glpiana> ivanseventynine_, poi nel terminale dai sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> ivanseventynine_, infine: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<K99Brain> monica, esiste un trucchetto, per bloccare i dns
<monica> e cioe???
<K99Brain> monica, imposta a mano gli opendns nel file /etc/resolv.conf
<K99Brain> monica, gksu gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<K99Brain> monica, nameserver 208.67.222.222
<K99Brain> monica, nameserver 208.67.220.220
<K99Brain> monica, salva e chiudi
<K99Brain> monica, poi per "bloccare" il file dai il copmando sudo chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf
<monica> ecco cosa mi mancava lultimo comando...hihihihi grazie mille ora ricordo tale procedura
<ivanseventynine_> grazie glpiana ho digitato il primo comando e non mi da errore: rm: impossibile rimuovere "/var/lib/apt/lists/partial": È una directory
<monica> grazie mille carooo...
<glpiana> ivanseventynine_, allora dai sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf
<K99Brain> prego
<luigi> ho blender bloccato.  l'ho rimosso e reinstallato ma "ricorda" la solita schermata bloccata. vorrei reinstallarlo "vergine"
<glpiana> luigi, non c'è bisogno di disinstallare e reinstallare
<glpiana> luigi, va smeplicemente rinominata o cancellata la directory personale nella propria home
<glpiana> luigi, dai i comando: lcoate blender | grep home           che vediamo dov'è
<glpiana> *locate
<damaskinos> Buon giorno
<damaskinos> ragazzi potreste cortesemente indicarmi dove trovo il link per scaricare l'ultima distro di ubuntu per netbook? con download diretto no torrent perchè non posso utilizzarlo
<glpiana> !release | damaskinos ma non so se c'è la versione apposita
<ubot-it> damaskinos ma non so se c'è la versione apposita: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<glpiana> damaskinos, mi sa che ormai ce n'è una e basta
<damaskinos> glpiana: mi sa che hai ragione
<damaskinos> e la alternative invece a che serve?
<glpiana> damaskinos, se non va la  live per problemi di grafica o poca ram
<glpiana> ivanseventynine_, è andato?
<damaskinos> ok capito
<damaskinos> grazie mille procedo con il download.
<damaskinos> un'altra cosa. Io ho sul mio sony vajo fw11e la nuova distro
<ivanseventynine_> si grande
<glpiana> ivanseventynine_, :)
<damaskinos> mi succede che quando sono collegato su internet con la mioa internet key mi si riavvia la sessione
<damaskinos> come mai? è un errore comune?
<glpiana> caffè
<ivanseventynine_> ora eseguo gli altri comandi
<ivanseventynine_> grazie mille
<ivanseventynine_> quando vuoi
<glpiana> ivanseventynine_, no, vado a prendermelo ora :D
<damaskinos> altro problema e che non mi compare l'icona di skype nel pannello e quindi non posso prendere il comando di skype e mi tocca uccidere il processo.
<ivanseventynine_> ok
<glpiana> damaskinos, che interfaccia usi?
<damaskinos> gnome
<pepigno75> salve una info al volo, ho creato uno script di nautilus con Nautilus-Action-Configuration, dove vengono salvati gli script perchè nella mia home cartella .gnome2/nautilus/script non c'è nulla
<glpiana> damaskinos, aggiungi l'area di notifica
<damaskinos> glpiana: ubuntu standard non uso lite
<damaskinos> c'è gia
<glpiana> damaskinos, l'icona di skype va in area di notifica, non si scappa da lì. area di notifica non è quella dove vedi l'icona della rete e del volume
<damaskinos> si però perchè quando uccido il processo e riapro comprare sul pannello?
<glpiana> pepigno75, .gnome2/nautilus-scripts/   <---
<pepigno75> non li trovo
<damaskinos> se non ci fosse l'area di notifica potrebbe mai comparire?
<pepigno75> ma sta nella home
<glpiana> damaskinos, ah no, allora qualcos altro non va
<pepigno75> o in root?
<pepigno75> ah ok in root
<pepigno75> :)
<damaskinos> ok giro un po' sul forum vedo se è un errore comune
<glpiana> pepigno75, nella tua home, ma non è nautilus/script  è nautilus-scripts e s enon c'è la crei tu
<damaskinos> Comunque non farò più avanzamenti incasina troppo preferisco formattare
<glpiana> pepigno75, in root? ma che piffero dici?
<glpiana> damaskinos, basta resettare gnome e sei a posto
<glpiana> !gnomereset | damaskinos
<ubot-it> damaskinos: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private e riavviare la sessione
<glpiana> vabbè, caffè davvero adesso :)
<damaskinos> glpiana: buon caffè grazie
<luigi> glpiana, spero sia questo ( nn ho trovato la linea verticale) http://paste.ubuntu.com/605610/
<jester-> luigi: | shift tasto a sinistra di 1
<luigi> | jester-  grazie
<pepigno75> glpiana,  scusami ok, ma se faccio cd .gnome2 vedo una cartella :)
<pepigno75> ecco perchè ho detto root
<luigi> glpiana, questo forse è meglio http://paste.ubuntu.com/605617/
<jester-> pepigno75: con quel comando sei entrato nella cartella nascosta .gnome2
<pepigno75> glpiana,  non c'è nulla su /home/miahome/.gnome2/nautilus-script eppure ho il comando nel tasto destro
<TequilaMex> ciao a tutt*
<TequilaMex> ho bisogno d'aiuto: non riesco più ad accedere a kubuntu                   http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,460500.msg3594989.html#new
<TequilaMex> c'è qualcuno in linea?
<jester-> !qualcuno | TequilaMex
<ubot-it> TequilaMex: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<jester-> TequilaMex: il kernel 38-9 non è stabile, usa il 38-8 e disabilita i proposed se non sei un dev
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<glpiana> pepigno75, la directory è nautilus scripts con la s finale e s eno c'è la crei tu
<glpiana> luigi, nel terminale: mv .blende .blender_vecchio
<glpiana> luigi, poi riavvia blender e vedi se va
<pepigno75> glpiana,  la cartella giàù c'era
<glpiana> pepigno75, e allora perchè dicevi che no c'era?
<pepigno75> /home/miahome/.gnome2/autilus-scriptsn
<glpiana> ????
<pepigno75> /home/miahome/.gnome2/nautilius-scripts
<glpiana> pepigno75, cambiando l'ordine delle lettere il risultato purtroppo cambia
<glpiana> ah ok
<pepigno75> la cartella c'è ma non ci sono script
<glpiana> pepigno75, sbatti lo script lì dentro
<glpiana> pepigno75, eh lo script devi mettercelo tu
<glpiana> pepigno75, che script vuoi?
<pepigno75> ok glpiana  , la mia domanda era ....: dove sono gli script che creo con il manager?
<pepigno75> voglio un send to
<TequilaMex1> scusate se ripeto, ma sono rientrato in chat con pidgin, non riesco ad accedere a kubuntu    http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,460500.msg3594989.html#new
<glpiana> <jester-> TequilaMex: il kernel 38-9 non è stabile, usa il 38-8 e disabilita i proposed se non sei un dev
<pepigno75> anzi per essere precisi voglio questo comando  adb push (nomefile) /mnt/sdcard/(nomefile)
<glpiana> pepigno75, con cos al'hai creato?
<pepigno75> Nautilus-Actions Configuration
<TequilaMex1> non va neanche il 38-8, e non ce modo di accedere al sistema, ne via recovery, ne via shell
<jester-> TequilaMex1: parti in modalità ripristino ed in grafica sicura
<TequilaMex1> in che modo?
<glpiana> pepigno75, se l'hai fatto con quello non c'entra con gli scripts e dovresti vedere la voce creata direttamente nel menu contestuale
<jester-> TequilaMex1: o meglio vai nel terminale e dai apt-get update && apt-get -finstall && apt-get upgrade
<jester-> -f install
<TequilaMex1> non posso accedere alla shell
<pepigno75> si glpiana  lo so, ma volevo copiare qualcosa da quello script per crearne dei nuovi :)
<jester-> TequilaMex1: da recovery al menu non ti manda nel terminale o shell che sia
<jester-> ?
<TequilaMex1> no
<glpiana> pepigno75, boh, mai fatto
<jester-> TequilaMex1: fallo da chroot
<pepigno75> ok glpiana vedo se posso crearne uno io
<TequilaMex1> si blocca qui    starting load fallback graphics devices FAIL
<TequilaMex1> starting CUPS printing spooler/server  ok
<luigi> glpiana, mi ha dato questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/605624/ comunque ho riavviato ed è sempre bloccato
<glpiana> pepigno75, su gogol torvi dei tutorial
<helpme> ciao a tutti ... ho un problema qualcuno mi può aiutare?... qualche giorno fa mentre usavo linux ho disattivato il wireless dal tasto touch del mio acer aspire 5538g e adesso non mi permette più di collegarmi a internet ne via cavo ne in wifi qualcuno sa cosa può essere successo?... ho la 10.04
<jester-> TequilaMex1: se hai rimosso il current cancella pure xorg.conf
<TequilaMex1> l'ho fatto da chroot, ma non cambia
<glpiana> luigi, digita correttamente il comando: mv .blende .blender_vecchio
<TequilaMex1> rimosso anche xorg
<jester-> helpme: terminale: rfkill list e metti nel pastebin
<glpiana> helpme, scrivi in un terminale: rfkill list
<glpiana> ecco :)
<jester-> !paste | helpme
<ubot-it> helpme: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> TequilaMex1: vai in chroot e dai quei tre comandi
<jester-> TequilaMex1: se non sistema hai sminchiato per bene il sistema
<TequilaMex1> posso eseguire chroot da ubuntu su kubuntu?
<glpiana> perchè no?
<TequilaMex1> ok, riprovo
<helpme> jaster- che significa pastebin?... e poi per lavorare li devo chiudere qui perché per chiedere aiuto ho dovuto accedere con win
<jester-> TequilaMex1: l'os è sempre lo stesso, cambia solo il vestito
<jester-> !paste | helpme
<ubot-it> helpme: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<TequilaMex1> ok
<glpiana> helpme, avvia ubuntu, se rfkill list elenca degli yes dai: sudo rfkill unblock all
<TequilaMex1> non ero sicuro se potevo procedere solo da live oppure anche da altro os
<helpme> grazie ragazzi ora vado a tentare ...
<jester-> helpme: se la scheda la tiri su in winzoz funza poi anche in linux, se non funza dai nel terminale sudo rfkill unblock all e va che i cavi non li hanno aboliti
<luigi> glpiana, adesso: mv: impossibile eseguire stat di ".blende": File o directory non esistente
<glpiana> luigi, ma pigli in giro?
<massimo18> :)
<glpiana> luigi, blender non blende, dai su
<glpiana> luigi, ma non puoi fare copia e incolla del comando, così non sbagli a scrivere?
<TequilaMex1> per eseguire chroot, segui la guida fino al punto 4; è esatto? http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino?action=show&redirect=RipristinoGrub
<jester-> TequilaMex1: sei da live?
<TequilaMex1> da ubuntu
<luigi> ma nn ci riesco + acc. scusa ora riprovo
<jester-> TequilaMex1: partizione kubuntu?
<TequilaMex1> *seguo
<TequilaMex1> sda8- 9 la home
<jester-> TequilaMex1: sudo mount /dev/sda8 /mnt poi fai i punti 3 e 4
<TequilaMex1> ok, volevo sapere proprio questo
<glpiana> luigi, hai dato il comando?
<glpiana> luigi, non deve rispondere nulla
<luigi> glpiana, ho incollato "mv .blende .blender_vecchio"  ho ottenuto "mv: impossibile eseguire stat di ".blende": File o directory non esistente
<luigi> luigi@luigi-Aspire-5610Z:~$
<luigi> "
<glpiana> luigi, oki, sono pirla io che ho scritto male sopra :)  il comando è:  mv .blender .blender_vecchio
<Fernando1> buongiorno, ho ubuntu 11.04, non riesco a collegarmi con la chiavetta tim olivetti olidata 100
<glpiana> Fernando1, prova a leggere qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?action=printpage;topic=339363.0
<Fernando1> grazie, gilpiana
<DarkSun> salve
<luigi> glpiana, mi da: mv: impossibile spostare ".blender" in ".blender_vecchio/.blender": Directory non vuota
<glpiana> luigi, digita: ls .blende*
<glpiana> !paste | luigi
<ubot-it> luigi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> ola DarkSun !!!
<DarkSun> ciao glpiana :)
<luigi> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/605636/
<glpiana> luigi, rm -r .blender_vecchio
<glpiana> luigi, e poi dai: mv .blender .blender_vecchio
<glpiana> luigi, nessuno dei due comandi deve dare output
<glpiana> luigi, e vanno dati solo una volta
<luigi> glpiana, fatto
<glpiana> luigi, ls .blender
<glpiana> luigi, dovrebbe dirti che non esiste
<luigi> glpiana,  si
<glpiana> luigi, ok, avvi ablender
<glpiana> *avvia
<luigi> fatto..ancora bloccato
<glpiana> luigi, avvialo da terminale e metti su pastebin l'output
<luigi> glpiana, da terminale mi ha dato questo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/605641/ e mi ha aperto la solita schermata
<glpiana> luigi, prendi una schermata per cortesia
<glpiana> !image | luigi
<ubot-it> luigi: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<luigi> gl
<glpiana> luigi, dimmi
<luigi> glpiana,  spero sia questa http://imagebin.org/152650
<glpiana> luigi, oki, ma il problema dove sta? è fisso lì? non funziona nulla? nemmeno i menu?
<luigi> esatto. clicco ovunque ma nn succede nulla
<glpiana> luigi, clicca su file una volta
<glpiana> luigi, anche se attendi non appare il menu?
<luigi> glpiana, esatto
<glpiana> luigi, non so proprio dirti
<glpiana> strano anche avendolo resettato all'apertura appaia già roba
<luigi> glpiana, io ho cliccato l'impossibile senza capire dentro il programma. pensavo che comunque rimuovendolo e reinstallandolo..sarebbe tornato nuovo
<glpiana> luigi, e io ero convinto che resettandolo tornasse a posto. ma a quanto pare non è così
<luigi> beh è solo 1 delle miliardate di cose che nn so. ma va bene e comunque grazie davvero grazie.
<glpiana> luigi, grazie di che? non va ancora :)
<luigi> glpiana,  si si ma per es. magari mi ricordo come copiaincollare ecc. ec.. grazie
<luigi> vado devo uscire ciao
<MarcoPau> ciao, mi è appena successo un casino aggiornando a natty... praticamente si è bloccato il pc durante l'aggiornamento e ora non riesco più a fare il boot, non si montano le partizioni
<MarcoPau> sono andato sulla live e ho fatto dpkg --configure -a, ma alcuni pacchetti non si sono correttamente installati e il problema persiste. forse dovrei cercare di attivare la connessione sulla live e fare apt-get upgrade?
<desperado> ciao
<desperado> qualcuno puo aiutarmi???
<jester-> MarcoPau: in chroot?
<MarcoPau> jester- :-) sì ho fatto tutto in chroot
<desperado> ho un prob con 11.4
<MarcoPau> jester-, come ti va?
<jester-> MarcoPau: bisognerebbe vedere gli errori
<jester-> MarcoPau: va bene, te e er damfino?
<MarcoPau> jester-, eh, si blocca e dice di non poter montare le partizioni. da live invece monto tutto, chrooto e opero. il problema è sempre la connessione perché ho bisogno del maledetto ndiswrapper
<desperado> marcopau posso chiederti aiuto con 11.4??
<MarcoPau> jester-, io benone, primavera stracarica, cercando di sbloccare un po' il lavoro. è rispuntato eisenach, il quale ha figliato
<jester-> MarcoPau: da prassi si dovrebbe provare: dpkg --cpnfigure -a apt-get -f install apt-get dist-upgrade
<jester-> MarcoPau: figliato con una belga?
<MarcoPau> jester-, è quello che ho fatto, ma una certa dose di pacchetti non si configura
<MarcoPau> jester-, boh
<MarcoPau> jester-, non credo, la figlia si chiama serena
<MarcoPau> desperado, chiedi al canale. 11.04 la sto installando proprio adesso
<MarcoPau> jester-, sarebbe opportuno configurare la connessione?
<jester-> MarcoPau: alla spiccia: vai in installazione, manuale, vai sulla partizone kakkde, modifica, uare etx4 montre come /, NON FORMATTARE
<desperado> chia ha riscontrato queto problema con 11.4: perdo le nuove impostazioni al riavvio
<MarcoPau> jester-, non ho mica capito
<jester-> MarcoPau: cosi ti rimpiazza il sistema e conservi dati e impostazioni
<jester-> MarcoPau: in pratica installi sopra
<MarcoPau> jester-, impossibboli, non c'ho nemmeno il cd di natty
<MarcoPau> o la live di natty. la live è vecchiotta
<jester-> MarcoPau: scaricalo che ci vuole
<MarcoPau> jester-, oltre al fatto che temo di fare ulteriori pasticci installando sopra
<jester-> !natty | MarcoPau
<ubot-it> MarcoPau: Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal: http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/ | Kubuntu 11.04: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/natty/ | È preferibile usare i torrent | problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyNarwhal/ReleaseNotes
<desperado> in istallazione ho selezionato la tastiera italiana, ma dato che ho un u100 usa ho cambiato tastiera in usa cancellando quella italiana. al riavvio riparte con l'italiana
<jester-> MarcoPau: ma hai la home separata?
<MarcoPau> jester-, sì
<jester-> MarcoPau: osti alura è una meraviglia
<MarcoPau> jester-, in che senso?
<jester-> MarcoPau: la partizione del sistema la formatti e la monti come / la home la monti come /home e non la formatti
<MarcoPau> jester-, eh ma c'è un altro bel po' di roba in giro, mica solo in home
<MarcoPau> /usr/src impostazioni sparse in /usr/share...
<jester-> MarcoPau: alla fine devi solo installare applicazioni tipo xchat o kvirc che troverai gia impostate
<MarcoPau> jester-, minchia sempre metodi drastici tu eh?
<jester-> MarcoPau: hihihi
<ghigomatto> giorno!
<desperado> chi ha riscontrato queto problema con 11.4: perdo le nuove impostazioni al riavvio
<jester-> desperado: devi trascinare la us per prima
<desperado> ho lasciato solo la us e cancellato la ita, ma al riavvio parte con la ita
<jester-> desperado: e cliccare apply to system wide
<desperado> e poi non mi salva neanche la pw di skype
<jester-> desperado: hai fatto casini con i permessi?
<desperado> non credo,
<desperado> cmq come posso riparare i permessi??? ps ho anche cambiato l'user di default ad administrator
<ghigomatto> Buongiorno: uso la 10.05 LST, ma ho ancora problemai a personalizzare il boot splash, che vorrei fosse testuale, a risoluzione 1024x768, una volta era semplice, ora mi sembra impossibile! Qualcuno sa come aiutarmi?
<jester-> desperado: cancella la cartella nascosta .Skype nella home e riaprilo
<ghigomatto> LTS...scusate.
<desperado> ok proverò cosi x skype, ma per la tastiera??? e' davvero strano
<jester-> dikdust: hai messo la us in cima e cliccato appilca a intero sistema?
<MarcoPau> jester-, per ndiswrapper su ubuntu live hai esperienza?
<jester-> MarcoPau: un po
<jester-> MarcoPau: che schea?
<jester-> scheda*
<MarcoPau> l'ho copiato dalla distro sul pc, compilato, installato, copiato /etc/network/interfaces e resolv.conf va tutto su ma non si associa all'access point e all'essid
<desperado> ho aggiunto la us e cancellato la ita, e poi applica
<MarcoPau> jester-, è una asus, chip marvell 8300
<MarcoPau> w8300
<MarcoPau> jester-, se no ho la chiavetta netgear
<desperado> provero' ad autenticarmi come root x vedere se il problema persiste o si risolve.
<MarcoPau> jester-, netgear wg111t
<jester-> MarcoPau: interfaces deve contenere solo le 2 righe relative a lo, se la scheda è rilevata togli network-manager e il plasma-network sticass e installa wicd-kde
<jester-> che kakka sta sempre col suo che va a cazzo
<MarcoPau> jester-, la scheda è rilevata quando carico ndiswrapper
<jester-> MarcoPau: ok ma poi è wicd che gestisce la connessione
<jester-> MarcoPau: installa pure linux-firmawe-nonfree
<MarcoPau> jester-, oltre al fatto che non uso dhcp
<MarcoPau> jester-, sì ma non posso installare un cavolo perché non ho la connessione sulla live
<jester-> MarcoPau: configuri poi come ti pare in wicd se usare dhcp i fisso
<jester-> MarcoPau: attaccare il cavetto?
<MarcoPau> jester-, chilometri
<MarcoPau> brb
<Fernando1> buongiorno, ho ubuntu 11.04, non riesco a far connettere la chiavetta olivetti olidata 100, ho installato wvdial, provate tutte le configurazioni consigliate ma non funziona, dice che il modem non risponde. C'è un altro programma per connettersi, un altro modo?
<jester-> Fernando1: wvdial wizard lo trova il modem?
<jester-> Fernando1: la chiavetta la monta come semplice dati e l'attacchi?
<Fernando1> jester- non so, inizia a dialogare wvdialog, ma poi dice che modem non risponde
<jester-> Fernando1: dovrebbero esserci i driver linux dentro alla penna
<Fernando1> jester-:  dove trovo l'icona della penna?
<jester-> Fernando1: collegandola la monta come dati la vedi sul desktop
<Fernando1> jester-:  no, ho provato a vedere dov'è il lettore cd, non c'è
<jester-> Fernando1: sudo rm /etc/wvdial.conf e poi sudo wvdialconf
<MarcoPau> jester-, ho portato il rutter lì
<MarcoPau> dice /dev/pts non montato
<jester-> MarcoPau: col cavo?
<MarcoPau> trai primi errori
<MarcoPau> jester-, sì
<MarcoPau> sono su live, chrootato sulla distro
<MarcoPau> dpkg --configure -a
<jester-> MarcoPau: e da live?
<jester-> MarcoPau: mi da che hai ciccato la chroot
<jester-> MarcoPau: punti da 1 a 4 http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<mpau> jester-: eccomi da live
<mpau> sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/devnsudo: unable to resolve host ubuntunmount: il mount point /mnt/dev non esiste
<Fernando1> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<mpau> jester-: stessa cosa con proc
<jester-> mpau: la live è collegata?
<Fernando1> jester-:  ecco  http://imagebin.org/152656
<jester-> mpau: se si riavviala e fai per bene i 4 punti della guida
<jester-> mpau: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<mpau> jester-: fatto
<mpau> jester-: fatto quello riprovo con upgrade e compagnia?
<jester-> mpau: se fai giusto collegata la live collegato anche il chroot, se non va è sminchiato per bene
<mpau> sembra stia andando
<jester-> mpau: apt-get update
<jester-> mpau: dpkg --cpnfigure -a
<mpau> sì è quello che sto facendo
<jester-> apt-get -f installe  dist-upgrade
<jester-> install*
<jester-> Fernando1: il modem lo ha trovato mo devi sistemare /etc/wvdial.conf
<jester-> Fernando1: configurazione rete, banda larga mobile non lo vede?
<mpau> usti è cambiato openoffice
<Fernando1> scusa, jester- , non lo so, cmq usando network manager cerca di connettersi, una volta ci è pure riuscito
<jester-> Fernando1: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Wvdial
<jester-> mpau: mo se chiama libreoffice
<Fernando1> riprovo, jester-
<jester-> Fernando1:  wvdial è un conto network manager un altro nè
<Fernando1> sì. lo so, jester-
<jester-> Fernando1: una volta taroccato wvdial.conf lo lanci con sudo wvdial
<jester-> e non chiudere il terminale o so spegne
<Fernando1> ahahaa, capito, grazie
<jester-> Fernando1: se si collega per scollegare dai su altro terminale sudo poff
<Fernando1> sì. jester-
<jester-> mpau: alura?
<mpau> jester-: sembra bene, ho errori su samba e su cups ma non credo siano vitali
<mpau> provo a riavviare
<skanta_man> salve
<skanta_man> qualcuno di voi utilizza un acer aspire one d255?
<airgnox> Ciao
<airgnox> Qlc sa come salvare le impostazioni di alsamixer ?
<glpiana> ola
<yankee> salve, dato che sto per aggiornare alla 11.04, mi conviene formattare anche la home? xk è un po' piena di roba credo inutile... oppure esistono programmi che fanno un po di pulizia?
<airgnox> ho un problema al microfono lo riconosce solo con alsamixer ma ogni volta che riavvio devo andare di nuovo a modificare le impostazioni da alsamixer come faccio a fare in modo che me le salva ?!
<jester-> yankee: formattando la home perdi tutto
<airgnox> ho un problema al microfono lo riconosce solo con alsamixer ma ogni volta che riavvio devo andare di nuovo a modificare le impostazioni da alsamixer come faccio a fare in modo che me le salva ?!
<zappo_> giorno a tutti giorno glpiana
<glpiana> airgnox, che impostazioni modifichi da alsamixer?
<glpiana> ciao zappo_
<airgnox> glpiana internal mic
<glpiana> airgnox, si vabbè. ma che cosa imposti?
<MarcoPau> jester-: fatto tutto, thanks :)
<airgnox> glpiana abbi pazienza ho attivato internal mic
<jester-> MarcoPau: :D
<glpiana> airgnox, se la stessa cosa la fai dall'icona del volume -> preferenze audio -> ingressi?
<airgnox> glpiana : è che sono in conferenza su skype con la mia ragazza ed effettivamente ha lei sto problema
<TequilaMex> ho rifatto update/upgrade da chroot, ma kdm non riparte              http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,460500.msg3595301.html#new
<airgnox> glpiana : non modifica nulla
<jester-> TequilaMex: control-alt-F2 ti logghi e dai startx
<ghigomatto> Buongiorno: uso la 10.05 LST, ma ho ancora problemai a personalizzare il boot splash, che vorrei fosse testuale, a risoluzione 1024x768, una volta era semplice, ora mi sembra impossibile! Qualcuno sa come aiutarmi?
<TequilaMex> non ho le shell
<jester-> TequilaMex: recovery e scegli grafica sicura
<jester-> o failsafe che sia
<glpiana> ghigomatto, è la 10.04. devi levare quiet splash dalle opzioni di boot
<yankee> salve, dato che sto per aggiornare alla 11.04, mi conviene formattare anche la home? xk è un po' piena di roba credo inutile... oppure esistono programmi che fanno un po di pulizia?
<TequilaMex> recovery devo editarlo per avviare in grafica sicura?
<glpiana> <jester-> yankee: formattando la home perdi tutto
<yankee> si ne sono consapevole
<yankee> ma mi sembra piena di spazzatura lasciata dai programmi disinstallati
<glpiana> yankee, fatti un backup dei dati allora e poi vie tutto
<yankee> tipo i 600 mb di chromium :D
<jester-> TequilaMex: ma va. grafica sicura cerca di partire con driver generico
<ghigomatto> glpiana, solo questo? mi serve anche vedere il testo più piccolo, alterimenti ho dei caratteri enormi.
<TequilaMex> non parte da recovery
<jester-> ghigomatto: GRUB_GFXMODE=1024x768
<glpiana> ghigomatto, comincia con una cosa. poi se il testo è piccolo c'è un'altra riga di /etc/deault/grub in cui settare la dimensione
<TequilaMex> entrambi gli avvii si fermano allo stesso punto
<glpiana> per l'esattezza quella :)
<jester-> TequilaMex: non parte come
<glpiana> yankee, e che ci fa chromium nella tua home?
<ghigomatto> quella suggerita da Jester? (grazie Jester)
<glpiana> airgnox, boh
<jester-> ghigomatto: GRUB_GFXMODE=1024x768
<glpiana> ghigomatto, sì
<yankee> è la cartella che contiene i suoi dati credo
<yankee> era :)
<TequilaMex> sia avvio normale che recovery si fermano a starting load fallback graphics devices FAIL
<TequilaMex> starting CUPS printing spooler/server  ok
<yankee> è dentro .config
<airgnox> glpiana : ok grazie ho letto sul forum che sto problema lo hanno in molti con acer vedo la se qlc ha risolto
<ghigomatto> rebootto e vi dico, grazie!
<jester-> TequilaMex: arriva al menu?
<glpiana> ghigomatto, che file hai modificat?
<TequilaMex> no
<jester-> glpiana: el ga anmo il grub legacy
<jester-> forse
<ghigomatto> glpiana: ho editato /etc/default/grub e poi passato il cmd update-grub
<glpiana> ghigomatto, ok
<glpiana> jester-, ehe ehehehehe, è aggiornato :D
<jester-> TequilaMex: = sistema sminchiato per bene
<ghigomatto> a dopo glpiana , grazie!
<TequilaMex> reinstallo?
<jester-> TequilaMex: ti conviene
<jester-> TequilaMex: e lasasta i repo proposed
<zappo_> ho comperato una chiavetta usb "onda MC833UP"che il mio ubuntu 10/04 lucid netbook non vede cosa posso fare per installarla?
<jester-> zappo_: guardare dentro se ci sono i driver linux
<ghigomatto> glpiana: no, lo schermo resta buio, c'è qualcosa che nn va...
<glpiana> ghigomatto, allora prova una modifica per volta
<glpiana> ghigomatto, metti su apstebin /etc/default/grub
<ghigomatto> glpiana: ho fatto solo quella che mi hai suggerito tu...quella di jester già c'era...
<ghigomatto> glpiana: arrivo.
<ghigomatto> glpiana: eccolo: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/605682/
<ghigomatto> glpiana: avevo provato anche con il vga=791, vecchio modo...ma non va,
<glpiana> ghigomatto, allora, dove leggi GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=" " togli lo spazio che non si sa mai. poio hai sia vga=791 che al risoluzione sotto. provane solo una per volta
<Sergino_> salve
<ghigomatto> ok, ora provo, tolgo vga=791 e metto 1024x768...elimino spazi e ti dico...
<ghigomatto> provo con questo: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/605688/
<zappo_> jester-, c'è una cartella nominata linux e dentro c'è un'altra con onda connection maneger e ancora tante altre tra cui anche "driver"che a sua volta ne contiene altre tre che non si aprono
<ghigomatto> glpiana: ci sei ancora?
<glpiana> ghigomatto, sì, scrivi che io leggo
<ghigomatto> scusami...ecco il nuovo grub su default, ma bootta in testo con carattere grosso, solo lo schermo iniziale è di risoluz. corretta, quello del menu di grub per intenderci, poi il boot testuale è enorme. qui l'attuale grub che uso:http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/605689/
<ghigomatto> glpiana: non riesco nemmeno ad utilizzare il cmd che suggerisce, per verificare quali modalità sono supportate...quel vbeinfo...io possiedo vbetools, ma non so come usarlo!
<ghigomatto> per la precisione: vbetool
<glpiana> ghigomatto, oki, fai una prova. commenta la riga con la risoluzione e metti vga=791 in GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=""
<glpiana> ghigomatto, se era 791 quella che usavi
<ghigomatto> glpiana: ok, provo un attimo.
<ghigomatto> si, volevo almeno una ris. di 1024x768...cazz....io trovo sto grub2 decisamente più complesso del precedente...della serie: ucas - ufficio complicazioni affari semplici!
<ghigomatto> :-)
<ghigomatto> ora provo.
<ghigomatto> glpiana: rebootto e ti dico. ;-)
<ghigomatto> glpiana: eccomi. ora il buio.....
<ghigomatto> solo la schermata d'avvio del grub è corretta, ma come diavolo si fa a mantenerla anche nel boot?
<glpiana> ghigomatto, con vga=1 ti resta nero lo schermo?
<glpiana> scusa -.-
<glpiana> vga=791
<ghigomatto> ti posto l'attuale file di config.
<ghigomatto> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/605692/
<ghigomatto> glpiana: con questo è tutto buio, c'è SOLO la schermata iniziale corretta, poi buio fino alla schermata doi login in GDM.
<glpiana> ghigomatto, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/605694/ prova così
<glpiana> 792 è 1024x768 a 24 bit
<glpiana> 791 è a 16 bit, magari è quello che gli da noia
<ghigomatto> glpiana: c'è solo il 792 di differenza o c'è dell'altro?
<glpiana> ghigomatto, in pratica solo quello, è che ho copiato il mio e l'ho modificato
<ghigomatto> ok, dai rebootto...ti dico tra pochissimo.
<glpiana> del mio mi fido :D
<ghigomatto> glpiana: eccomi. dunque nulla, solo nero, in alto sullo schermo, appare una riga pianca non definita, una schifezza che si deforma leggermente nel tempo del boot, poi null'altro. riga orizzontalòe, lunga quanto lo schermo...sembra un problema di risoluzione e greq di refresh....ma come ca@@o si fa a rendere così complicata una cosa che prima era semplicissima? come testo le modalità VESA? da shell?
<ghigomatto> glpiana: scusami...riga bianca.
<glpiana> ghigomatto, allora riedita il file e leva vga=792 e riavvia e poi dimmi come si presenta
<glpiana> beh sempre update-grub -.-
<ghigomatto> glpiana: levo vga...e lascio campo vuoto senza spazio?
<glpiana> ghigomatto, lasci ""
<ghigomatto> ok ora riavvio, sta menata è davvero grossa! roba da pazzi!
<glpiana> ghigomatto, guarda che funziona, no so perchè a te non funzioni però
<ghigomatto> a tra poco, glpiana !
<blackbit> ma dov'è finito /var/log/messages?
<glpiana> blackbit, non c'è più
<blackbit> l'ho notato, ma come mai?
<glpiana> blackbit, e che ne so :)
<ghigomatto> glpiana: eccomi.
<glpiana> blackbit, usa dmesg | tail e vivi felice :D
<ghigomatto> boot grafico bianco su nero, ok. ma caratteri enormi, righe che vanno a capo perché la stringa del kernel nemmeno ci sta tutta...bruttissimo così!
<blackbit> glpiana, grazie del suggerimento, ma il fatto è che sofware come firestarter leggono da /var/log/messages e non è possibile modificare ciò che io sappia
<glpiana> ghigomatto, oki, dammi un attimo
<glpiana> blackbit, firestarter sarebbe l'interfaccia per iptables?
<blackbit> si
<blackbit> una delle tante, ma mi ci trovo molto bene
<glpiana> blackbit, però scusa, se su natty hanno tolto messages han lasciato un firestarter che lo necessita?
<glpiana> mi pare un assurdo
<blackbit> glpiana, ho installato firestarter da apt-get, non c'era di default...
<glpiana> !info firestarter
<ubot-it> firestarter (source: firestarter): GTK program for managing and observing your firewall. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-10 (natty), package size 389 kB, installed size 1964 kB
<gioski> ciao, qualcuno ha provato a debuggare Unity?
<glpiana> !qualcuno | gioski
<ubot-it> gioski: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<blackbit> glpiana: c'è un'altra gui che mi consigli per il firewall?
<glpiana> !iptables | blackbit
<ubot-it> blackbit: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Iptables
<ghigomatto> glpiana: supponendo limiti di gestione dei colori provo con vga=775, che è per 16 colori soltanto...
<blackbit> iptables non è una gui
<blackbit> intendo un'utility grafica
<ghigomatto> ti tirò tra poco...
<glpiana> ghigomatto, prova, anche se io proverei a giocare su un'altra riga
<glpiana> andato -.-
<glpiana> blackbit, non lo so.non lo uso. ti serve il firewall? per far che?
<blackbit> glpiana mi serve una gui non un firewall
<glpiana> blackbit, oh capì, ma se vuoi la gui è perchpè ti serve usare il firewall cioè iptables
<blackbit> si, ma iptables ce l'ho già attivo... mi serviva un tool grafico come firestarter per gestirlo, e nel software center non c'è molta scelta
<glpiana> blackbit, ho capito, non ti va di rispondermi :D ok
<ghigomatto> glpiana: cazz....nemmeno così funzia...
<glpiana> ghigomatto, io avrei provato altrimenti
<ghigomatto> glpiana: tipo?
<glpiana> ghigomatto, togli vga=salcazzo e metti GRUB_GFXMODE=1024x768   o 1280x1024
<glpiana> che mi pare che da sola senza vga non l'hai provata
<ghigomatto> glpiana: provo, ma mi pare d'aver già provato...spetta.
<blackbit> glpiana, ci siamo capiti male :) sono un geek, un geek che non usa un firewall è come 007 senza  la aston martin
<gioski> esistono delle best practices di debug di Unity?
<glpiana> blackbit, se non piove io non uso l'mbrello anche se c'ha sopra disegni molto fighi. a che ti serve un firewall?
<glpiana> !chat | gioski
<ubot-it> gioski: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> gioski,  o chiedi ai dev. comunque non qui
<blackbit> !chat | glpiana :D
<ubot-it> glpiana :D: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> ci riprovo: a che ti serve un firewall blackbit ?
<gioski> glpiana: c'e' un canale di sviluppatori?
<glpiana> gioski, prova #ubuntu-it-dev
<gioski> grazie
<glpiana> blackbit, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firestarter/+bug/776361 toh, leggi
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 776361 in firestarter "Firestarter fails to open system log" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<blackbit> glpiana: 1) iptables è attivo di default su ubuntu da una vita 2) la sicurezza non è mai troppa 3) mi sento 'nudo' senza fw 4) abbiamo diversi computer a casa 5) non mi piace l'idea di non avere controllo sulle porte 6) mi sento più sicuro se ho un log di ciò che accade 7) ho un portscan detector 8) sono connesso 24/7 9) uso torrent 24/7 principalmente per seedare ubuntu 1=) ho un modem wifi e nel palazzo è pi
<blackbit> eno di lamer. basta? :D
<glpiana> blackbit, ok, iptables è attivo di default ma senza regole. comuqnue caro il mio geek, gogol aiuta. leggi quello che ti ho postato, pare ci sia una soluzione
<glpiana> ;)
<blackbit> glpiana: lo stavo giusto per fare, grazie per il link.    è ovvio cmq che le regole ce le metto io :D
<glpiana> blackbit, una domanda però: che c'entra il firewall del pc con la wifi del tuo modem?
<blackbit> il port forwarding è attivo...
<glpiana> blackbit, no no, molto ppiù terra a terra please, io no sono geek :)
<blackbit> glpiana, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Port_forwarding ;)
<webpower> ragazzi c'è un modo per ancorare tutte le finestre di gimp in un'unica finestra?
<glpiana> blackbit, ok, ma spiegami che cosa c0'entra il tuo pc e il suo firewall con una cosa che ha vita sua come il modem
<blackbit> glpiana, diciamoci chiaramente che usare un firewall nel mio caso è un pò un'esagerazione, ma è teoricamente possibile 'entrare' nel computer anche se nel mezzo c'è un router
<glpiana> blackbit, quindi quella cacata di wikipedia che mi hai linkato no c'entrava nulla? ok volevo solo sapere questo
<glpiana> :D
<blackbit> C'entra invece, perchè per arrivare al mio pc tramite il router la porta dev'essere 'forwardata'
<glpiana> blackbit, -.-
<glpiana> vabbè dai lasciamo stare. leggiti quella pagina di launchpad e risolvi come consigliano lì
<glpiana> e chiudiamo l'off topic
<glpiana> webpower, temo di no, quantomeno non con la versione installat presente nei repo
<blackbit> glpiana, ho risolto, ma ancora non capisco cosa non ti è chiaro... ;) se ne sai più di me parliamone, non è che sono un professionista del settore eh
<glpiana> blackbit, se vuoi lo possiamo fare in #ubuntu-it-chat , non qui
<nicotano> salve
<MarcoGennari> salve raga
<MarcoGennari> volevo chiedervi un'informazione... in pratica possiedo un eeepc con 3.8Gb di hd, uno dei primi netbook, e provando xubuntu mi dice che devo possedere almeno 4.4Gb di hd per installare il sistema, mentre sul sito ufficiale leggo che necessita almeno di 2.0Gb, può qualcuno chiarirmi un po' questo dubbio? posso installarlo ugualmente o rischio di compromettere il sistema?
<nicotano> MarcoGennari, ho letto nel forum un post come il tuo, lucid e maverick si accontentano di meno o 4 gb
<Big> Buon pomeriggio a tutti
<Big> Sto usando da poco tempo Kubuntu, devo dire che mi trovo molto bene...ma vorrei sapere se c'è un programma per fare montaggio video e foto. Grazie
<nicotano> Big, kdenlive
<Big> Grazie nicotano...ora provo a scaricarlo. Senti visto che ci siamo conosci mica un programma stile Picasa semplice da utilizzare per modificare le foto? Gimp mi sembra potente ma un pò complesso per un profano come me:) Grazie
<zappo_>  ho comperato una chiavetta usb "onda MC833UP"che il mio ubuntu 10/04 lucid netbook non vede cosa posso fare per installarla
<blackbit> Big, sfoglia nell'Ubuntu software center
<Big> ma c'è anche in Kubuntu?
<nicotano> Big, digikam forse  è quello che cerchi
<Big> Garzie provo ad istallae entrambe:) Cinelerra come lo vedi per i video?
<Odo> Big, mi sembra strano che nicotano non ti abbia consigliato openshot ;)
<nicotano> Big, consulta http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/  e ti rendi conto, non conosco cinerella sarà aanche buono
<MarcoGennari> nicotano: ma dici che posso compromettere qualcosa se installo ugualmente la 11.04?
<nicotano> Odo, ha kde non so se openshot confligge
<Big> Grazie Odo provo anche quello e vedo con quele mi trove meglio
<nicotano> MarcoGennari, se non hai spazio si blocca l'installer
<Odo> nicotano, giusto non lo sappiamo noi non usiamo kde ;)
<Big> Rafazzi grazie a tutti dei consigli siete davver ogentile. Senza di vuoi i pofani di linux sarebbero persi :)
<Big> Va beh se va in conflitto lo tolgo :)
<nicotano> Big, cmq kdenlive per kde è buono
<Big> Ok, stasera lo installo e lo provo ;) grazie a tutti
<MarcoGennari> nicotano: grazie del consiglio ora vado!
<marcovaldo> ragazzi qualcuno di voi saprebbe darmi qualche consiglio su come installare lphant e poscia settarlo al meglio???
<glpiana> marcovaldo, non c'è supporto su software esterno. ma a quanto vedo è un client per windows. per cui prova con wine. non è detto però che vada
<glpiana> !wine | marcovaldo
<ubot-it> marcovaldo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<Odo> marcovaldo, io userei transmission o altro.. non lo userei sotto wine
<glpiana> Odo, ma transmission è un client torrent. anche lphant?
<Odo> glpiana, ya
<glpiana> aaaahhhh
<Odo> torrent e emule
<glpiana> dallo screenshot sembrava ben altro
<marcovaldo> glpiana che tu sappia c'è una versione deb del software di installazione???
<glpiana> io più che altro per musica e video free userei banshee
<Odo> :-(
<marcovaldo> le guide sono alquanto approssimative...
<glpiana> marcovaldo, di lphant o di wine?
<marcovaldo> lphant
<marcovaldo> glpiana non confido molto in wine
<glpiana> marcovaldo, -.-
<glpiana> marcovaldo, io sulla pagina di lphant vedo SOLO la versione per windows
<marcovaldo> anch'io ma siccome ho un problema con qbittorrent pensavo di ovviarlo utilizzando lphant
<glpiana> marcovaldo, e continuiamo a girare intorno
<marcovaldo> glpiana sia qbittorrent che vlc molte volte crashano...
<glpiana> marcovaldo, cosa non normale. su che versione sei e che versione di questi programmi usi?
<marcovaldo> ubuntu: You are using Ubuntu 11.04 - the Natty Narwhal - released in April 2011 and supported until October 2012.
<glpiana> marcovaldo, apt-cache policy vlc
<glpiana> !paste | marcovaldo
<ubot-it> marcovaldo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> e lo stesso per qbittorrent
<marcovaldo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/605715/
<glpiana> marcovaldo, natty da avanzamento o installazione pulita?
<marcovaldo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/605716/
<marcovaldo> installazione ex novo glpiana
<glpiana> marcovaldo, vlc crasha facendo cosa?
<marcovaldo> nienete in particolare... a volte basta anche un semplice file mp3 glpiana
<glpiana> marcovaldo, è stranissima sta cosa. ti propongo di usare questi due programmi avviandoli da terminale in modo da vedere che messaggi lasciano al momento in cui vanno in crash
<marcovaldo> di solito compare la scritta memory enough.. o giuù di lì
<glpiana> marcovaldo, no, con i ricordi lacunosi non andiamo da nessuna parte :)
<glpiana> marcovaldo, quando capita se ne riparla
<marcovaldo> ok
<marcovaldo> a resto allora cia'
<webpower> ragazzi anche a voi in google.it è attivato "google istant" ?
<glpiana> !chat | webpower
<ubot-it> webpower: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<webpower> oh scusate
<under> ciao devo creare un disco virtuale come faccio
<glpiana> under, spiega
<under> playonlinux mi chiede di indicare il punto di montaggio del dispositivo dove c'è un certo gioco, ma io vorrei creare un disco virtuale che punta all'immagine senza masterizzare la stessa
<glpiana> under, monta l'immagine. spe che ti dico come
<tony_> salve a tutti
<glpiana> under, sudo mount -o loop nome.iso /directory/di/montaggio
<under> ah grazie!
<glpiana> under, se monti in /mnt la trovi libera
<tony_> ho riscontrato un problema dopo aver aggiornato ubuntu dalla versione 10.10 alla 11.04 tramite gestore aggiornamenti. quando avvio il sistema ora appare la shermata di caricamento con la scritta "l' unità per / non è ancora presente o non esiste" cosa posso fare?
<glpiana> tony_, segui la guida per il recupero di grub
<glpiana> !grub | tony_
<ubot-it> tony_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<tony_> ok ora provo
<glpiana> stacco, a poi forse
<nicotano> ciao glpiana
<glpiana> ciao nicotano ;)
<tony_> nulubot_it, nulla da fare ho eseguito tutti i passaggi ma sono fermo alla situazione precedente
<tony_> ubot-it, nulla da fare ho eseguito tutti i passaggi ma sono fermo alla situazione precedente
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tony_> ops!
<craxyduck> ciao  amici  ho qualche difficolta a vedere i filmati in streaming tipo megavideo su il mio laptop come posso fare
<tony_> qualcuno sa come aiutarmi?
<craxyduck> cè aulcuno chemi può aiutare su come vedere i film i streaming senz ascatti
<tony_> ho riscontrato un problema dopo aver aggiornato ubuntu dalla versione 10.10 alla 11.04 tramite gestore aggiornamenti. quando avvio il sistema ora appare la shermata di caricamento con la scritta "l' unità per / non è ancora presente o non esiste" cosa posso fare?
<Barbara83> Ciao
<Barbara83> Mi servo un aiuto con skype e amsn non mi funziona la cam come mai?
<Barbara83> GRazie mille
<jester-> Barbara83: installa cheese, aprilo e vedi se vede la cam
<Barbara83> con i lprogramma cheese quando l'ho apre si toglie subito
<Barbara83> da solo
<jester-> Barbara83: spiega il si toglie
<Barbara83> si carica e si tgolie il programma
<Barbara83> come se nn  riesce a caricarlo
<jester-> Barbara83: usi unity?
<Barbara83> cos'è?
<Barbara83> scusa la mia ignoranza
<jester-> Barbara83: stacca gli effetti
<Barbara83> Forse nn è un problema di firewall
<Barbara83> ?
<jester-> Barbara83: che versione di ubuntu usi
<tony_> ho riscontrato un problema dopo aver aggiornato ubuntu dalla versione 10.10 alla 11.04 tramite gestore aggiornamenti. quando avvio il sistema ora appare la shermata di caricamento con la scritta "l' unità per / non è ancora presente o non esiste" cosa posso fare?
<Hitek> Ciao a tutti
<Hitek> ho un problema con la scheda wireless Alfa awus036h
<Barbara83> 11.04
<Hitek> mi funzionava benissimo, dopo ho aggiornato i driver, ed ora non mi segnala piu il wireless :°
<sakuragno> buongiorno ragazzi.. che voi sappiate come si fa a modificare il "menu" applicazioni su Xubuntu10?
<sakuragno> alacarte non c'è su xfce :D
<sakuragno> ho installato un programma da bin (perkè sui repo ci stava solo una versione precedente ke non funzionava)
<sakuragno> e vorrei aggiungere la voce nel menu
<sakuragno> c'è nessuno?!
<glpiana> ola
<sakuragno> ciao :D
<sakuragno> ciao :D
<glpiana> !ciao| sakuragno
<ubot-it> sakuragno: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<sakuragno> ciao :D
<Barbara83> qualcuno
<Barbara83> mi puo aiutare?
<glpiana> Barbara83, hai già esposto il problema?
<Hitek> ho un problema con la scheda wireless Alfa awus036h
<Hitek> mi funzionava benissimo, dopo ho aggiornato i driver, ed ora non mi segnala piu il wireless :°
<Barbara83> si
<sakuragno> eheheh è quello che ci chiediamo tutti ^_^ io il probl l'ho esposto  semplicissimo :D
<glpiana> Barbara83, sakuragno , guardo i log
<sakuragno> modificare il menu applicazioni di xubuntu10 visto che alcarte non funziona :D
<glpiana> Hitek, interna o usb?
<Hitek> sempre usb
<glpiana> Hitek, lsusb che vediamo qual è
<glpiana> sakuragno, alacarte non è per gnome?
<Hitek> aspetta, se puoi aiuta a loro, nel fratempo provo a installare di nuovo i driver
<sakuragno> appunto :D per xfce non esiste nulla di simile.. si deve modificare da file...
<glpiana> Barbara83, con cheese funziona la webcam?
<glpiana> sakuragno, mi sa di sì
<sakuragno> non so quale sia il file in questione
<Barbara83> no
<glpiana> sakuragno, prova a vedere qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=23984.0
<glpiana> Barbara83, digita lsusb e metti su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | Barbara83
<ubot-it> Barbara83: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<sakuragno> grazie glpiana
<glpiana> sakuragno, :)
<glpiana> Hitek, dimmi che scheda è
<Barbara83> il mio nick?
<Hitek> rtl8187
<hobo> ciao ragazzi ho una rikiesta i tasti del launch manager del mio acer nn sono attivati,solo uno lo è cioè quello ke cn winzozz apriva interner ora premendolo m apre risorse,gli altri nulla
<hobo> sapete come configurarli?
<sakuragno> hmmm molto pastoso come metodo.. vabbè ci provo.. però un editor di menu sarebbe l'ideale -.-
<glpiana> Hitek, Barbara83, scusate devo andare
<Hitek> glpiana, tranquillo :)
<Barbara83> grazie
<glpiana> Hitek, controlla con dmesg | tail    se cerca il firmware nelldairectory sbagliata
<Barbara83> Ciao
<Hitek> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<sakuragno> ciao a tutti :D
<sakuragno> grazie
<Hitek> jester-,  scusami hai 2 secondi?
<jester-> Hitek: dica
<Hitek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/605740/
<Hitek> ho aggiornato i driver e non mi funziona piu
<jester-> Hitek: non ti funza piu cosa
<Hitek> la scheda wireless rlt 8187 usb
<jester-> Hitek: staccala, riattaccala e posta dmesg | tail
<Hitek> gia fatto
<Hitek> <Hitek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/605740
<jester-> Hitek: non la caga, ma perché hai cambiato i driver se andava
<Hitek> jester-,  test...
<jester-> Hitek: il che significa  che il driver cha hai installato non va bene, rimetti il vecchio
<Hitek> come faccio?
<jester-> Hitek: a sapere che hai fatto
<jester-> prima e dopo
<Hitek> jester-,  ho seguito questa guida http://www.wifi-ita.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=8452
<hobo>  ciao ragazzi ho una rikiesta i tasti del launch manager del mio acer nn sono attivati,solo uno lo è cioè quello ke cn winzozz apriva interner ora premendolo m apre risorse,gli altri nulla
<e-DIO-t> !nokappa | hobo
<ubot-it> hobo: www.nokappa.it
<hobo> ahahahahah
<jester-> Hitek: cosi ha sovrascritto quelli del kernel e sei frregato
<jester-> Hitek: uname -r
<jester-> Hitek: e li hai pure messi in blacklist
<Hitek> e non si posso ripristinare?
<jester-> Hitek: quele parte della guida hai seguito
<Hitek> tutta :D
<jester-> quale*
<jester-> mah
<e-DIO-t> nooooooooo dannazione ecco che mi so' perso
<Hitek> il 1°post di pagina 1
<e-DIO-t> ops.... -> chat
<jester-> apri /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf e togli tutti gli rt r8187 e mac80211 che hai aggiunto
<jester-> Hitek:  apri /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf e togli tutti gli rt r8187 e mac80211 che hai aggiunto
<Hitek> si letto
<Hitek> permesso negato
<jester-> Hitek:  sudo
<Hitek> e con sudo: command not found
<jester-> Hitek: sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<Hitek> nada
<Hitek> dmsg | tail non vede
<Hitek> provo a riiaviare?
<jester-> Hitek: se vai per i cazzi tuoi no la rivedrà mai
<jester-> Hitek: hai messo a posto il file?
<Hitek> si
<Hitek> tolte tutt le blacklist
<jester-> Hitek: uname -r
<Hitek> si
<jester-> Hitek: risposta?
<Hitek> 2.6.38-8-generic
<sae> ciao
<jester-> Hitek: sudo rm -r /lib/modules/2.6.38-8-generic
<jester-> Hitek: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-headers-`uname -r`
<jester-> Hitek: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-images-`uname -r`
<Hitek> fatto
<jester-> Hitek:anche sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-images-`uname -r`
<Hitek> : Impossibile trovare il pacchetto linux-images-2.6.38-8-generic
<Hitek> E: Impossibile trovare alcun pacchetto tramite l'espressione regolare "linux-images-2.6.38-8-generic"
<jester-> Hitek:anche sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-images-$(uname -r)
<Hitek> non trova i pacchetti
<jester-> Hitek:anche sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-2.6.38-8-generic
<jester-> Hitek:anche sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-headers-2.6.38-8-generic
<dacrof> ciao a tutti, mi potete aiutare nel compilare il file xorg.conf?
<Hitek> aspetta ho stoppato
<Hitek> come posso cambiare server , che questo che ho messo è troppo lento
<jester-> dacrof: a quale pro
<Hitek> a 36/kbs
<jester-> Hitek: synaptic/preferenze/repository
<dacrof> jester-, ubuntu natty non riconosce il monitor e mi da risoluzioni basse, vorrei una risoluzione più alta
<jester-> dacrof: scheda video?
<dacrof> ati radeon 9200 SE 128mb
<jester-> dacrof: tipo di moitor
<jester-> monitor
<dacrof> jester-, è un monitor tv telefunken 20 pollici
<jester-> dacrof: tv non è come i normali monitor per pc hanno risoluzioni e refresh diversi e non li conosco
<Shin3> mi sono accorto che non riesco più a vedere i video di youtube e dire che questo accada dopo che ho aggiornato i pacchetti proposti del gestore.successo anche a voi?
<dacrof> jester-, dal manuale ho preso i dati Hz e Khz per la risoluzione che vorrei
<jester-> dacrof: fai una roba cosi con i tuoi valori http://paste.ubuntu.com/605759/
<jester-> dacrof: senza da riga 16 a riga 24
<Dig_64bit> ciao a tutti, ho un bug con "impostazioni data e ora". Non si apre. Ho trovato questo...ma mi sembra assurdo. http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,458638.msg3583502.html#msg3583502
<Hitek> fatto
<jester-> Hitek: riavvia con la usb attaccata
<dacrof> jester- ok grazie era quello che cercavo adesso provo a mettere i miei valori
<jester-> Dig_64bit: non vedo nessun problema con gnomo
<dacrof> Dig_64bit, hai il problema dell'ora tagliata?
<jester-> Dig_64bit: e nessuna libreria libboost-date-time è installata
<paky1111> ciao qualcuno sa come si fa ad usare gcc da terminale
<jester-> paky1111: a quale pro
<Hitek> jester-:  neanche piu il mouse funziona :D
<jester-> Hitek: il amouse centra no
<Hitek> quando ho eliminato le blacklist
<jester-> Hitek: la /lib/modules
<Hitek> ho eliminato tutto
<paky1111> per imparare a programmare in c
<jester-> Hitek: hai cancellato l'intero file?
<Hitek> tutte le black list
<jester-> paky1111: vedi se in ##c-it c'è qualche anima buona
<Hitek> 2.6.38-8-generic
<paky1111> ok grz
<jester-> Hitek: ti avevo detto di cancellare delle voci dentro a un solo file se tu fai a capocchia che dire
<Hitek> si ho eliminato tutte le blacklist
<Hitek> di quel file
<jester-> Hitek: recuperali dal cestino
<jester-> Hitek: dovei eliminre le ultime rt
<jester-> non tutte
<Dig_64bit> jester-,  non mi apre per cambiare le impostazioni. Vorrei vedere anche il giorno e il mese. ma non mi apre proprio
<jester-> Dig_64bit: non si apre cosa
<Hitek> jester- la tastiera mi riconosce solo alt F4 - ctrl alt e t
<Dig_64bit> jester-, clicco sull'orologio con il tasto destro. Vado in impostazioni data e ora e non accade nulla
<Hitek> :D
<jester-> Hitek: svuotalo e copiaci questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/605763/
<Hitek> come posso arrivarci?
<jester-> Hitek: come lo hai aperto prima?
<Hitek> dai compilo tutto a mano
<jester-> bisogna tutte le volte menarvi il pistolino?
<jester-> Hitek: sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<jester-> Hitek: modifica/seleziona tutto e batti il tato backspace
<jester-> Hitek: quindi copia incolla
<Hitek> allora aspetta che mi connetto con quel pc
<jester-> Hitek: madu
<Hitek> hahaah jester-  lo so scusa :D
<Hitek> no non posso host sconosciuto :D sa che casino ho combinato.... compilo tutto a mano faccio prima
<Hitek> com era la combinazioni tasti per salvare?
<Steeler> Hitek,  CTRL+S  ?
<Dig_64bit> jester-, mi sembra assurdo quella soluzione perché se do sudo apt-get install libboost-date-time-dev mi chiede di scaricare  più di 70 mb http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/605772/
<jester-> Dig_64bit: non serve a un cazzo
<jester-> Dig_64bit:  non vedo nessuna di quelle lib installate
<jester-> Dig_64bit: in gnome, resetta piuttosto gnome
<Hitek> jester-:  ho copiato tutto... ma non ne vuole sapere
<jester-> Hitek: reinstalla il sistema che fai prima
<Hitek> lol
<Hitek> mi leggi nel pensiero ç_ç
<Dig_64bit> jester-, qui ho Unity
<jester-> Dig_64bit: prova nel classic
<jester-> sistemala li
<Dig_64bit> jester-, ok
<Hitek> jester-:  appena finisco, conosci una guida migliore per poter cambiare i driver alla mia alfa?
<jester-> Hitek: che ha che non va
<Hitek> mi serve per testare la protezione della mia wifi
<jester-> Hitek: vedi sul sito di aircrack sempre che la penna vada in monitor mode
<Hitek> ok, grazie
<skanta_man> Ciao a tutti. Domanda tecnica: il netbook Acer Aspire One D255 (dual boot WIn7-Android) presenta una compatibilitò alta con le distro?
<skanta_man> compatibilità* mi riferisco soprattutto ai drivers
<skanta_man> c'è nessuno?
<attempt> skanta_man googla ubuntu Acer Aspire One D255. vedi che dicono.
<skanta_man> riguardo la compatibilità non si trova nulla. ovviamente presuppongono che l'assetto degli os non venga modificato ;)
<Hitek> jester-: http://aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=rtl8187&DokuWiki=01165eb2cec9f9537efe21181625fb55 scusami e come installo questo driver? :|
<K99Brain> !aircrack | Hitek
<ubot-it> Hitek: Su questo canale non troverete supporto per software il cui intento è craccare le reti wifi
<K99Brain> skanta_man, prova il live cd e vedi
<skanta_man> K99Brain, il pc non l'ho ancora acquistato, ma il fatto che ci sia Android preinstallato non implica una minima percentuale di compatibilità ottimale?
<Hitek> K99Brain: vorrei installare dei driver per la mia scheda wireless , come posso fare? :P
<skanta_man> alla fine si tratta sempre di GNU/Linux
<K99Brain> skanta_man, secondo me non dovrebbero esserci grandi problemi
<MatteoR> Olà K99Brain
<K99Brain> ciao MatteoR
<skanta_man> K99Brain, infatti non cerco i problemi! :) Vorrei una cavolo di compatibilità ottimale! Oltre ad hardware nativo (Garlach ecc.) che netbook mi consigliereste?
<skanta_man> in base alla vostra esperienza o altro
<MatteoR> skanta_man: un eeepc
<MatteoR> skanta_man: Nasce già con xandros, non dovrebbe avere problemi con ubuntu
<jester-> Hitek: scompatti la tar e leggi readme e install
<Hitek> grazie :*
<jester-> Hitek: ma non vano bene per il 6-38
<Hitek> ops
<jester-> Hitek: non vedi che son per il 6-26 e 6-29?
<skanta_man> un eepc generico? Vorrei montarci su Lubuntu..
<Hitek> mi sembra strano che in giro non ci sia niente per il 6,38
<jester-> skanta_man: asus?
<Hitek> ora guardo meglio
<MatteoR> skanta_man: Sì, uno generico. L'hw  è compatibile con linux
<jester-> skanta_man: asus eeepc è il meglio supportato
<MatteoR> skanta_man: Anche jester- è d'accordo, quindi...
<skanta_man> jester-MatteoR, anche se alla fine ho notato che l'hw che gira in commercio sui netbook è sempre quello
<MatteoR> A proposito... ciao jester-
<skanta_man> atom,gma ecc.
<jester-> skanta_man: e se non prendi uno da 100 euri ci gira natty
<jester-> cià MatteoR
<skanta_man> jester- voglio metterci Lubuntu Natty ;) Ubuntu Natty lo possiedo sul fisso e non mi piace granchè a dire la verità
<jester-> skanta_man: o open box o credi che lubuntu sia bello
<MatteoR> skanta
<MatteoR> ops..
<MatteoR> skanta_man: Lubuntu fa un po'.... Non posso dirlo...
<skanta_man> MatteoR: schifo? come mai? non mi risulta
<MatteoR> skanta_man: E' un gusto mio personale. Preferisco Xubuntu
<jester-> skanta_man: lubuntu è il piu povero e per quello leggero
<MatteoR> skanta_man: Lubuntu è troppo minimale, ma fai come vuoi. Se ti piace ;)
<jester-> xubuntu è un buon complomesso
<jester-> compromesso*
<skanta_man> MatteoR: secondo la mia esperienza di Gnome, utilizzo solo gli effetti di Compiz, e so che funzionano benone anche su lubuntu
<skanta_man> non vorrei dire cavolate...
<MatteoR> skanta_man: Sì non lo metto in dubbio, ma mi sembra molto scarno. Non mi piace
<MatteoR> skanta_man: !xubuntu | skanta_man
<MatteoR> skanta_man: Ubot-it non c'è.....
<MatteoR> skanta_man: vabbè.... dagli un'occhiata a xubuntu
<skanta_man> MatteoR: il mio desktop con Gnome http://img854.imageshack.us/i/schermataw.png/
<MatteoR> !xubuntu
<ubot-it> xubuntu is http://www.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?page=xubuntu
<skanta_man> MatteoR: non sono un amante di widgets ecc. per questo non mi pareva minimale LXDE
<skanta_man> XFCE come si comporta?
<MatteoR> XFCE è leggero, ma è mooolto più personalizzabile di LXDE
<skanta_man> Io avevo giusto letto che xfce impegna la stessa ram di gnome quindi non si può definire leggero. Ora non so se la tua esperienza può contraddirmi
<skanta_man> perchè altrimenti cambio subito rotta :)
<MatteoR> skanta_man: Dove lo hai letto?
<MatteoR> skanta_man: Adesso lincio qualcuno... occhio
<skanta_man> Non ricordo se sul forum di ubuntu-it o altrove. Sconsigliavano xfce
<skanta_man> ahahah addirittura?
<MatteoR> skanta_man: Ma lo hanno fatto apposta per renderlo leggero.... come fa ad essere pesante come lo gnomo???
<skanta_man> eh boh! la genta spesso parla a sproposito. potresti dirmi che varietà di personalizzazione esiste in xfce?
<MatteoR> skanta_man: Sono passati anni da quando non uso xfce (ce l'avevo in un vecchio pc e ca*** se era veloce), potrebbe essere cambiato ora... non lo so
<skanta_man> MatteoR: mentre lxde l'hai usato recentemente?
<MatteoR> skanta_man: Sì, 6 mesi fa
<skanta_man> Quindi il 10.10
<MatteoR> skanta_man: Dovevo lavorare a manina per personalizzarlo
<MatteoR> skanta_man: Non aveva nessun programma per configurarlo
<MatteoR> skanta_man: O almeno c'era, ma faceva pena
<skanta_man> io uso solo compiz per configurare Gnome e sinceramente non sento la necessità di altro
<cyberjobe> Ora che Microsoft ha comprato Skype, secondo voi lo sviluppo di Skype per Linux continuera' ? :)
<skanta_man> cyberjobe: ufficialmente non credo proprio. penso che rimarrà qualche sviluppatore che continuerà a diffonderlo
<cyberjobe> secondo me ci sara' un aumento di utilizzo di qualche altro protocollo da parte di chi, come noi, usa Linux tutti i giorni :)
<skanta_man> magari anche questo si! cyberjobe che distro usi?
<MatteoR> cyberjobe: Spero che Microsoft fallisca. E' la mia lotta
<cyberjobe> la 11.04
<cyberjobe> kubuntu
<skanta_man> uhm. mai usato lxde o xfce?
<cyberjobe> come distro va anche bene, ma io non consiglio a nessuno di usare lo strumento di avanzamento di versione quando esce una ruova distribuzione. Perche' in quel caso non si va incontro ad una nuova distro, ma ad un distrU
<cyberjobe> lxde no, xfce si per un po', ma non mi e' piaciuto
<cyberjobe> preferisco Kde
<cyberjobe> anche a gnome
<skanta_man> capito grazie. io ho sempre usato gnome. una volta ho tentato il salto verso kde ma è stato troppo brusco e ci ho rinunciato
<cyberjobe> no beh
<cyberjobe> io invece sono per kde
<cyberjobe> infatti ho installato Kubuntu
<cyberjobe> e per ora ho evitato come la peste qualsiasi programma che necessiti di anche una sola libreria gnome
<skanta_man> che ne dite? http://www.pixmania.com/it/it/8928553/art/asus/eee-pc-1215p-b001w.html#pix-review
<skanta_man> però non parla della porta vga
<cyberjobe> ciao a tutti
<Hitek> jester-,  non ho piu modificato niente
<Hitek> però non capisco perche non si avvia il wireless
<uri3l> sera
<DarkSun> salve
<uri3l> qualcuno ha notato che la versione di flash a 64bit su ubuntu nasty fa imprecare tutti i santi del calendario?
<mariolina> ho un problema, non vedo i video su youtube, ho ubuntu 10.0, mi date una mano?
<DarkSun> probabilmente ti manca il flash
<mariolina> no sembra insallato...datemi una mano + concreta :)
<uri3l> ?
<uri3l> mariolina,  32bit o 64 ?
<mariolina> 32
<uri3l> allora non dovresti avere troppo problemi
<uri3l> usi 11.04?
<mariolina> no la 10.04
<mariolina> apro la pagina youtube ma il video è nero e non parte
<uri3l> apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<uri3l> fallo per sicurezza
<uri3l> ovviamente dopo che hai installato riavvia il browser
<uri3l> beh?
<mariolina> un attimo
<uri3l> copia-incolla
<uri3l> e aggiungu sudo
<uri3l> non ci vuole molto
<uri3l> :)
<FloodBotIt2> uri3l: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<uri3l> FloodBotIt2,  chebboi? :D
<uri3l> mariolina, chiamo il 911 ?
<mariolina> un attimo
<roxdragon> sera :P
<ynor> sera a tutti
<snake__> ola
<ynor> ho installato thunderbird mail è solo in inglese o anche italiano?
<ynor> la mia è  in versione inglese
<ynor> si può cambiare in italiano?
<Er-Gladiatore> ynor, installa il pacchetto thunderbird-locale-it
<ynor> Er-Gladiatore:  dal terminale?
<Er-Gladiatore> si, oppure da synaptic è indifferente
<ynor> ok
<tony_> sera a tutti
<tony_> vorrei chiedere se qualcuno gentilmente può risolvere il problema. dopo aver effettuato l' aggiornamento da ubuntu 10.10 a ubuntu 11.04, all' avvio dopo la selezione del sistema operativo mi appare laschermata di caricamento con scritto " l' unità per / non è ancora pront o è assente" cosa posso fare?
<uri3l> montala
<tony_> ho provato con il ripristino di grub ma niente
<uri3l> lezione numero 1
<uri3l> MAI aggiornare con dist-upgrade
<uri3l> è la morte :D
<tony_> no no ho eseguito la procedura con un live cd
<tony_> uri3l, come posso fare in alternativa?
<uri3l> peggio
<uri3l> prova a montare /
<uri3l> vado
<uri3l> night
<TequilaMex> ciao
<Steeler> ho visto a casa di un amico ubuntu 11.04, ma quella barra a sx si può rimuovere?
<TequilaMex> dopo aver installato kubuntu, mi ritrovo i drivers nvidia 270 già installati, ed in "drivers aggiuntivi" dice "drivers installati (current) ma non in uso
<roxdragon> TequilaMex, attivali
<TequilaMex> in che modo?
<TequilaMex> c'è solo il tasto per rimuoverli
<TequilaMex> e poi, di solito li installo io, alla prima installazione, invece li ho trovati già messi, e mi sembra strano
<TequilaMex> e poi, di solito li installo io, alla prima installazione, invece li ho trovati già messi, e mi sembra strano
<attempt> TequilaMex apri il terminale
<attempt> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<attempt> quando ha finito riavvia.
<TequilaMex> ok
<attempt> Steeler puoi non usarla
<Steeler> attempt, come si deve fare?
<attempt> al login scrivi il nome. guarda in basso. scegli ubuntu-classic , metti la pass e ti logga in gnome normale.
<TequilaMex> Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<TequilaMex> VALIDATION ERROR: Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<TequilaMex>                   Device section "Default Device" must have a
<TequilaMex>                   Driver line.
<TequilaMex> sh: pkg-config: not found
<FloodBotIt1> TequilaMex: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<TequilaMex> Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'
<attempt> ok ridai il comando
<attempt> ma prima
<attempt> sudo rm -r /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<TequilaMex> ok
<TequilaMex> WARNING: Unable to locate/open X configuration file
<TequilaMex> sh: pkg-config: not found
<TequilaMex> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<attempt> sudo rm -r /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<attempt> non dovrebbe dire niente.
<TequilaMex> l'avevo già cancellato
<attempt> ok
<attempt> bene
<attempt> riavvia.
<TequilaMex> ma poi mi ha ricreato il suo
<TequilaMex> è giusto no?
<attempt> quello che volevo.
<TequilaMex> ok
<TequilaMex>  a dopo
<attempt> riavvia e controlla vedrai che sono attivi.
<TequilaMex> questo driver è installato ma non attualmente in uso
<TequilaMex> http://paste.ubuntu.com/605878/
<TequilaMex> http://paste.ubuntu.com/605880/
<seawolf> we TequilaMex sei del forum spesso su kubuntu ?
<TequilaMex> si
<TequilaMex> non è che jockey kde è difettoso? a me sembra funzionare tutto
<seawolf> bo avevi su i repo swatt ?
<TequilaMex> ciao seawolf
<TequilaMex> no, è ancora fresca
<TequilaMex> li ho trovati già attivati , ma non in uso
<TequilaMex> ma a me sembra che siano in uso, funzionano come si deve
<seawolf> be con i nvidia dei repo pure il buon vecchio nevids ha avuto problemi,ho letto giusto un suo post sul forum,e dammi retta son più di 5 anni che ci lotta con i nvidia
<TequilaMex> io non ci ho mai lottato invece, ho avuto un problma coi porposed che mi ha fatto reinstallare da zero
<TequilaMex> ma con nvidia ci vado d'accordo
<seawolf> come dice il saggio ,prima di lanciarsi in aggiornamenti,se non hai problemi o non sei un tester,meglio aspettare :)
<TequilaMex> mi ha detto male stavolta :p
<seawolf> TequilaMex ti parlo dei tempi di beryl quando xorg.cong lo dovevi inventare ;)
<TequilaMex> mi ricordo, anche allora avevo anche gnome
<seawolf> nel 2005 eravamo novelli :)
<seawolf> noi subito fedeli a kde
<TequilaMex> :p
<seawolf> guarda io con kde 4.6.2 e kubuntu 10.10 vado molto bene,appena buttano fuori xbmc media center per la 11.04 aggiorno
<TequilaMex> anche la natty, niente male, stavolta l'han fatta molto bene
<seawolf> ma si,con l'esperienza si impara a non pacchiugare troppo,o per lo meno impari dove mettere mano,ma d'altronde se non sbagli ...
<TequilaMex> certo
<TequilaMex> il trucco è farsi capire dagli altri
<seawolf> comunque gran bel lavoro di *ubuntu ...aspetto con ansia il primo virus ,sarà la certezza che ha attirato l'attenzione internazionale :D
<TequilaMex> hahhahahaha
<seawolf> seawolf chiudo buonas tardas :)
<TequilaMex> buena noce
<LupinIV> salve a tutti
<xalo> ciao a tutti ho un problemino nel menu invia a non mi appare più evolution, idee??
<LupinIV> raga come faccio a rimanere anonimo in xchat???
<xalo> ciao a tutti ho un problemino nel menu invia a non mi appare più evolution, idee??
#ubuntu-it 2011-05-11
<_Matt_> ciao a tutti!!
<[1]ichi> sera a tutti
<pabloice> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<pabloice> c'è qualcuno
<pabloice> ??
<pabloice> non c'è nessuno?
<pabloice> pa ci sei??
<enzotib> !chiedi | pabloice
<ubot-it> pabloice: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<pabloice> allora ho aggiornato ubuntu e praticamente finale 2011 non mi gira bene come mi girava sul 10
<pabloice> come posso fare??
<enzotib> ma finale 2011 è un programma commerciale?
<pabloice> è 1 programma per macos e windows
<pabloice> ma lo faccio girare con wine
<pabloice> finale è 1 programma di notazione
<enzotib> e cos'è che non va?
<pabloice> alcune funzioni non girano e tende a bloccarsi
<pabloice> come posso fare aiutatemi
<pabloice> :)
<enzotib> pabloice, va a capire cos'è che non va, per di più sotto wine...
<pabloice> enzotib, ma perchè su ubuntu 10 andava bene e su ubuntu 11 no??
<enzotib> aspetta che prendo la sfera di cristallo, solo un attimo...
<pabloice> ahaahahaah
<pabloice> enzobit, vabbè non lo sai ahahahaa non sei buono! ahahahaa
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<OverMe> oh hi
<Odo> Giorno
<IlMioNome> buon giorno
<RayNold> scusate l'orario piuttosto inusuale...
<RayNold> avrei bisogno di un aiuto per Ububtu 11...
<RayNold> problemi su di un notebook datato con la scheda audio
<enzotib> RayNold, si apre alle 9.30
<RayNold> grazie
<RayNold> allora resto e richiedo dopo
<ivanseventynine_> ciao a tutti
<RayNold> posso?
<RayNold> ciao ivanseventynine_
<enzotib> RayNold, scherzavo :)
<RayNold> e ciao enzotib
<enzotib> ciao RayNold
<RayNold> ok enzotib ma magari era vero
<RayNold> :)
<ivanseventynine_> raga.. purtroppo ho fatto la splendida cazzata di comperare un asus k50c con una scheda video sis
<ivanseventynine_> chi può aiutarmi a configurarla?
<RayNold> ivanseventynine_: mi spiace ma io di ubuntu so solo installarlo.. eneanch etroppo bene
<RayNold> io invece ho un HP datatissimo e non roesco a far funzionare l'audio
<RayNold> cerco un aiutino anche io
<RayNold> :D
<ivanseventynine_> ops siamo nelle stesse condizioni
<ivanseventynine_> :-)
<RayNold> mi sa di si
<RayNold> io ho provato a seguire dei consifgli trovati su chicchedicala..
<RayNold> ma si riferivano a versioni vecchie..
<RayNold> prima l'audio andava.. non differenziava cuffia e casse...
<RayNold> ora non va più niente
<RayNold> ahahah
<RayNold> spettacolo
<enzotib> RayNold, apri un terminale, scrivi questo: lspci | grep -i audio
<FloodBotIt2> RayNold: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<enzotib> !enter | RayNold
<ubot-it> RayNold: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<RayNold> ok ok scusate... non lo faccio più
<RayNold> enzotib:  ok ora lo faccio
<RayNold> ma poi devo postarti il risultato?
<enzotib> RayNold, sì
<glpiana> ola
<RayNold> mi dice ch ei simboli |  li considera simboli inattesi
<massimo18> ?
<RayNold> io so na capra non so niente di ste cose
<RayNold> :(
<RayNold> faccimao così..
<ivanseventynine_> glpiana_: buon giorno posso chiederti ancora un aiutino? ho un asus k50 con scheda video sis ho già scaricato tutti i driver seguendo la guida su ubuntu ma non riesco a completare i passaggi. puoi aiutarmi?
<RayNold> attivo kvirc anch esu ubuntu e faccio da lì mom please
<RayNold> :)
<enzotib> RayNold, ok
<glpiana> ivanseventynine_, dimmi dove ti blocchi
<ivanseventynine_> quando devo lanciare i driver scaricati mi dice di digitare "sudo cp *.so /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers" ma mi da errore (lo so sarà sicuramente una cazzata)
<RayNold> [09:12:41] <enzotib> RayNold, apri un terminale, scrivi questo: lspci | grep -i audio
<glpiana> ivanseventynine_, metti su pastebin comando ed errore
<RaiNold> ok faccio copia e incolla e vediamo
<glpiana> !paste | ivanseventynine_
<ubot-it> ivanseventynine_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<RaiNoldo> enzotib:  ti ho postato il risultato in pvt così non tediamo gli altri a cui non interessa
<glpiana> O.o
<massimo18> lol
<OverMe> dis is not de uei tu uin
<glpiana> lol
<RaiNoldo> OverMe:  per vincere che?
<OverMe> RaiNoldo, non si posta la roba in privato, se qualcuno vuole seguire/imparare/capire è bene postare in chan
<RaiNoldo> nel senso ch edovevo postarlo in canale?
<RaiNoldo> ok over
<RaiNoldo> nessun problema basta sapere
<OverMe> ovviamente usqand pastebin
<RaiNoldo> :)
<OverMe> *usando
<RaiNoldo> 00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<RaiNoldo> fatto
<OverMe> ok
<RaiNoldo> questo è il risultato del comando ch emi ha detto di lanciare enzotib
<RaiNoldo> era una rioga sola
<RaiNoldo> così va ben eno?
<massimo18> -.-
<RaiNoldo> allora praticamente
<OverMe> si, va bene
<RaiNoldo> ho installato ubuntu nella rel 11.04, l'audio funzionava ma le casse e le cuffie funzionavano in contemporanea, se attaccavo le cuffie si sentivano anch ele casse... allora ho provato ad installare delle cose ch eho trovato sul dsito di chicche di cala, una cosa ch edsi chiama alsa utils e ora non sento più niente da nessuna parte e quando provo ad aggiornare le alsa utils mi dice chenon si può
<glpiana> RaiNoldo, molto male
<glpiana> RaiNoldo, dpkg -l | grep alsa
<glpiana> !paste | RaiNoldo
<ubot-it> RaiNoldo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<massimo18> RaiNoldo: solo guide ufficiali
<massimo18> RaiNoldo: se metti robaccia è facile che poi non funzioni tutto correttamente
<RaiNoldo> massimo18:  ci ho provato ma non ho trovato niente in merito
<RaiNoldo> lo avrei dfatto molto molto volentieri
<glpiana> RaiNoldo, chiacchieri con massimo18 o mi posti il risultato del comando?
<glpiana> !chat | RaiNoldo nel caso tu propenda per la prima
<ubot-it> RaiNoldo nel caso tu propenda per la prima: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<RaiNoldo> mi dice coomando non trovato
<glpiana> RaiNoldo, avrai scirtto male
<RaiNoldo> vediamo...
<RaiNoldo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/606029/
<RaiNoldo> speriamo sia giusto so na capra
<RaiNoldo> si legge... è corretto?
<glpiana> RaiNoldo, sì
<glpiana> RaiNoldo, dammi il link di quello she hai seguito
<RaiNoldo> http://www.chicchedicala.it/2010/02/21/come-risolvere-i-problemi-audio-in-ubuntu-9-10/
<massimo18> azz
<e-DIO-t> eh già! Credevi tu, e invece!
<RaiNoldo> fino alla riga dove dice sudo ./AlsaUpgrade-1.0.22.1-2.sh -i
<pabloice> salve!! come faccio a installare 1 stampante su ubuntu??
<RaiNoldo> pabloice:  io l'ho collegata e il resto lo ha fatto lui
<pabloice> rainoldo, ma a me non cel'ha tra la sua libreria!! è 1 canon mp110
<glpiana> pabloice, dipende da che stampante è
<glpiana> canon? azz
<pabloice> canon mp110
<RaiNoldo> glpiana:  il problema è che quando lancio il comando -i mi dice che fallisce l'installazione dei drivers
<glpiana> RaiNoldo, ma tu hai scaricato lo script?
<RaiNoldo> certo
<RaiNoldo> ma la versione 32 perchè la 22 non esiste
<pabloice> mi aiutate?
<pabloice> non posso stampare niente da ubuntu
<RaiNoldo> ed ho modificato i comandi col nome del nuovo file, spero di aver fatto una cosa giusta
<glpiana> RaiNoldo, no, non dovevi fare proprio nulla, non c'è roba peggiore che incasinare alsa
<RaiNoldo> ma AlsaUpgrade-1.0.22.1-2 non lo trovo si trova solo il 23
<RaiNoldo> che faccio re installo ubuntu epoi prima di cominciare a smanettare ripasso da qui?
<pabloice> aiutoooo
<glpiana> RaiNoldo, se l'installazione è nuova fai prima a reinstallare secondo me. dopodichè non segui più guide a cazzo, ok?
<glpiana> pabloice, eddai, pazienta un attimo!
<RaiNoldo> glpiana:  se mi dici quale guida seguire lo faccio volentioeri..
<massimo18> !audio
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio e http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Audio
<RaiNoldo> non ho trovato altri aiuti se no lo avrei fatto... ho scoperto dopo il vostro canale... è la prima volta ch emi avvicino ad ubuntu!
<glpiana> RaiNoldo, se l'audio va e l'unico problema è che non viene escluso dalle casse quando metti le cuffie possiamo provare qualche opzione di alsa-conf.base oppure a manina selezioni l'uscita che ti interessa
<pabloice> fatemi sapere appena possibile!!!
<RaiNoldo> avevo provato a selezionare a mano l'uscita..
<RaiNoldo> ma non avevo da nessuna parte l'opzione da scegliere...
<RaiNoldo> ok mi sono memorizzato i link... re installo ubuntu e tra mezza giornata torno:)
<glpiana> pabloice, vai su sistema amministrazione stampa. aggiungi la stampante e dimmi che driver ti propone
<RaiNoldo> per ora siete stati gentilissimi e scusate se faccio casino ma davvero non so niente di niete pe rme è un mondo nuovissimissimo!... forse sono fortunato se riesco a ripristinare l'immagine che ho fatto con clonezilla prima di scassare tutto va bene?
<massimo18> ?
<pabloice> glpiana mi propone tutti i driver per canon tranne la mia
<RaiNoldo> arrivo a tra poco grazie
<glpiana> pabloice, ne hai provato qualcuno di modelli simili, tipo mp150?
<pabloice> glpiana, si ho provato
<pabloice> ma non funziona
<glpiana> pabloice, digita in un terminale: lsusb        e incolla su pastebin quanto esce
<glpiana> !paste | pabloice
<ubot-it> pabloice: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Ivanseventynine_> glpiana sorry mi si era disconnesso postato su pasterbin
<pabloice> glpiana che devo fare?? non ho capito scusa
<glpiana> Ivanseventynine_, l'inidirizzo dell apagina please
<glpiana> épagina
<glpiana> pabloice, devi aprire un terminale e scrivere: lsusb
<Ivanseventynine_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/606033/
<stefano80> Buon giorno, sul portatile (eeepc) il programma Wicd non mi trova la rete, qualcuno puo' aiutarmi? Grazie
<glpiana> pabloice, poi devi premere invio e copiare le righe che escono su pastebin
<glpiana> stefano80, wicd? perchè wicd?
<pabloice> glpiana, ok 1 attimo
<stefano80> glpiana, conosco soltanto questo
<glpiana> Ivanseventynine_, sei nella directory che contiene il file? se è così il nome del file è sbagliato
<glpiana> stefano80, di default non c'è wicd
<pabloice> glpiana, fatto
<glpiana> pabloice, ...e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pabloice> Bus 002 Device 005: ID 04a9:1700 Canon, Inc. PIXMA MP110 Scanner Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0bda:0138 Realtek Semiconductor Corp.  Bus 001 Device 003: ID 064e:c218 Suyin Corp.  Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundatio
<glpiana> -.-
<enzotib> --.--
<glpiana> pabloice, non ci capiamo a quanto vedo
<Ivanseventynine_> come si fa a capire se sono nella directory il file si trova nella home
<glpiana> !paste | pabloice
<ubot-it> pabloice: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> Ivanseventynine_, il comando pwd  restituisce la directory in cui sei
<stefano80> glpiana, sull'eeepc ho messo ubuntu 10.10
<pabloice> !paste Bus 002 Device 005: ID 04a9:1700 Canon, Inc. PIXMA MP110 Scanner Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0bda:0138 Realtek Semiconductor Corp.  Bus 001 Device 003: ID 064e:c218 Suyin Corp.  Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Fo
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<glpiana> pabloice, dai basta
<pabloice> glpiana che devo fare?
<glpiana> pabloice, leggi ste piffero di istruzioni per usare pastebin
<glpiana> pabloice, leggere! devi solo leggere! e poi fare come c'è scirtto
<glpiana> !paste | pabloice leggi qui
<ubot-it> pabloice leggi qui: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> stefano80, vabbè, hai messo wicd. speriamo tu abbia rimosso network manager. che rete è che non va? ethernet o wifi?
<pabloice> glpiana, fatto ho cliccato su paste!
<pabloice> glpiana, adesso?
<glpiana> pabloice, ...e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pabloice> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/606034/
<massimo18> \o/
<pabloice> glpiana, è giusto quello che ho fatto?
<glpiana> pabloice, sì
<pabloice> glpiana, grande esperto allora che ne pensi di questa situazione?
<glpiana> -.-
<stefano80> glpiana, ho avviato network-manager, tutto a posto ti ringrazio ;-)
<glpiana> stefano80, :)
<glpiana> pabloice, prova a seguire questa guida, anche se è per la 1500. dicono che i driver funzionino per la tua: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanonPixmaIP1500
<pabloice> glpiana, e la 1500 non è nel database di ubuntu?
<glpiana> no
<pabloice> glpiana, ok ci provo, ma quelle stringhe le devo copiare direttamente nel terminale?
<glpiana> pabloice, sì
<pabloice> glpiana, ok capo
<pabloice> :)
<stefano80> glpiana, rieccomi, mi chiede continuamente la chiave, la rete e' WIFI
<grumo> buongiono a tutti
<massimo18> stefano80: e devi digitare la chiave della TUA rete wifi
<grumo> a chi posso chiedere un'aiuto?
<massimo18> !chiedi | grumo
<ubot-it> grumo: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<grumo> grazie mille!!
<grumo> cmq...
<grumo> dall'ultimo aggiornamento di ubuntu 11.04
<grumo> ho dei problemi con la visualizzazione dei video
<stefano80> massimo18, si, la digito poi mi riappare l'applet con la nuova richiesta di connessione, ho provato piu' volte, nel caso mi fossi sbagliato a digitarla
<grumo> praticamente non li vedo più...
<grumo> però spostando la finestra del lettore,li vedo..ma solo nel momento dello spostamento..
<tony_> salve riposto il mio problema, dopo aver effettuato l' aggiornamento a ubuntu 11.04 da ubuntu 10.10 dopo la selezione del sistema operativo con grub  appare la schermata di caricamento con scritto "l' unità per / non è ancora pronta o è assnte" cosa posso fare?
<massimo18> grumo: siamo in un canale di supporto niente privato grazie
<grumo> ah ok..
<grumo> è la prima volta che uso la chat...
<grumo> cmq...
<grumo> massimo18,sapresti aiutarmi?
<massimo18> grumo: se non ti rispondo è perchè non so aiutarti :)
<grumo> eheh..ok
<tony_> qualcuno sa come aiutarmi?
<pabloice> glpiana, maestro non funziona niente
<grumo> qualcuno sa come aiutarmi se dopo l'ultimo aggiornamento non sembra che ubuntu sia cambiato??e vada peggio di prima...
<pabloice> qualcuno mi può dire come intallare la mia stampante Canon pixma mp 110 su ubuntu??
<pabloice> aiutooo
<glpiana> pabloice, hai seguito passo passo la guida?
<pabloice> glpiana, si si
<glpiana> !grub | tony_
<ubot-it> tony_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<OverMe> tony_, ti si è interrotto durante l'avanzamento?
<pabloice> cel'ho nell'elenco delle stampanti solo che quando vado a stampare non succede niente
<glpiana> pabloice, in firefox, nella barra degli indirizzi, scrivi:  localhost:631
<grumo> nessun esperto qui che sappia aiutarmi???
<tony_> no l' aggiornamento è finito, ma ha riportato che alcuni pacchetti non erano installati e dovevo riavviare il pc per procedere al ripristino
<OverMe> tony_, adesso sei da live?
<glpiana> grumo, che interfaccia usi?
<pabloice> glpiana, fatto
<tony_> no sono connesso con un altro pc
<glpiana> pabloice, clicca su amministrazione
<pabloice> poi?
<glpiana> pabloice, sotto stampanti clicca gestisci stampanti
<OverMe> tony_, allora avvia il pc incriminato, in recovery mode
<pabloice> poi?
<glpiana> pabloice, vedi la stampante?
<tony_> Overme, ok
<pabloice> glpiana, si ip1500
<OverMe> tony_, quando arriva all'errore dimmelo
<glpiana> pabloice, sotto stato cosa leggi?
<grumo> glpiana,dove vedo l'interfaccia??
<pabloice> idle
<grumo> scusa ma non sono un'esperto..
<glpiana> pabloice, clicca sulla stampante
<tony_> OverMe, ecco mi chiaede di premere s per saltare il montaggio o m pr il ripristino
<OverMe> tony_, premi m
<glpiana> pabloice, poi clicca su maintenance e scegli print test page
<glpiana> grumo, cove hai le barre e i pannelli?
<pabloice> glpiana, fatto ma non succede niente
<OverMe> tony_, appena arrivi al prompt scrivi (attento a scrivere bene): mount -o remount, rw /
<OverMe> e dimmi che dice
<pabloice> glpiana, la stampante non riceve proprio l'imput di stampa
<glpiana> pabloice, ok, nulla da fare allora
<tony_> OverMe, ok ora digito il comando
<glpiana> !forum | pabloice
<ubot-it> pabloice: forum is http://forum.ubuntu-it.org
<glpiana> pabloice, nella ricerca metti mp110 e vedi se trovi qualcuno che ha risolto
<glpiana> pabloice, le canon su linux sono davvero problematiche
<tony_> OverMe, fatto
<OverMe> tony_, non ha detto niente?
<pabloice> glpiana, come mai sono problematiche?
<glpiana> grumo, ho scritto cove ma intendevo dove
<glpiana> pabloice, perchè canon non rilascia i driver per linux
<tony_> OverMe, no
<OverMe> tony_, ok, adesso dai il comando: dpkg --configure -a
<grumo> beh..la barra ce l'ho sopra...e i pannelli cosa sono?
<pabloice> glpiana, ok quindi non posso installare questa stampante su linux! che palle!
<glpiana> grumo, hai una barra sopra e una a sinistra con i tasti grossi?
<glpiana> pabloice, non posso farci nulla
<grumo> no..solo sopra...come prima dell'aggiornamento!!!
<glpiana> grumo, ok, apri un terminale
<pabloice> glpiana, ok grazie lostesso
<pabloice> :(
<massimo18> pabloice: leggi qui e vedi se ti è utile http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=218443.0
<glpiana> pabloice, prego
<tony_> OverMe, dpkg: error: parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 28484 package 'compiz-switch': junk after word in 'priority' field
<glpiana> grumo, scrivi: ps aux | grep compiz
<glpiana> !paste | grumo incolla su pastebin se esce più di una riga
<ubot-it> grumo incolla su pastebin se esce più di una riga: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<OverMe> tony_, aspetta un attimo
<grumo> ps aux | grep compiz
<glpiana> -.-
<tony_> OverMe, ok
<glpiana> grumo, in un terminale devi scriverlo, non qui
<grumo> l'ho fatto..
<glpiana> grumo, e cosa è uscito?
<grumo> grumo     2300  0.0  0.0   4016   848 pts/0    D+   10:38   0:00 grep --color=auto compiz grumo@grumo-desktop:~$
<grumo> questo
<glpiana> grumo, scrivi: gstreamer-properties
<e-DIO-t> mmmh
<glpiana> grumo, si è aperta una finetra?
<glpiana> *finestra
<grumo> yes
<glpiana> grumo, passa nella scheda "video" e dimmi che leggi di fianco a plugin
<OverMe> tony_, prova a dare un: apt-get purge compiz-switch
<grumo> rilevamento automatico
<glpiana> grumo, prova a mettere XWindowSystem senza xv
<tony_> OverMe, ok fatto
<e-DIO-t> siete pronti?
<glpiana> grumo, e fai partire un video
<massimo18> e-DIO-t: ?
<OverMe> tony_, te l'ha rimosso?
<grumo> chiudo la finestra prima o la lascio li?
<e-DIO-t> come non doetto.
<glpiana> grumo, lascia lì
<tony_> OverMe, si ha eseguito tutto il processo
<OverMe> tony_, prova a ridare il comando: dpkg --configure -a
<tony_> OverMe, stesso errore di prima..
<grumo> sembra andare!!
<grumo> bella li!!!
<glpiana> grumo, bene, chiudi pure la finestra
<grumo> ma scusa..come mai cmq a me non si è aggiornato tutto il sistema?
<glpiana> grumo, perchè dici questo?
<OverMe> tony_, wait
<grumo> con la nuova versione non dovrebbe essere cambiata anche la grafica del sistema??
<grumo> a me è tale e quale alla 10.10
<tony_> OverMe, va bene
<glpiana> grumo, dipende se la tua scheda la supporta o meno. digita: lspci | grep -i vga
<grumo> non mi succede niente..
<OverMe> tony_, dammi un: sed -n 28484p /var/lib/dpkg/status
<glpiana> grumo, ne dubito fortemente. comunque dai solo: lspci
<glpiana> !paste | grumo
<ubot-it> grumo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<grumo> forse devo uscire da qualcosa prima??
<glpiana> grumo, e che ne so di cosa hai avviato da terminale :)
<glpiana> grumo, avevi chiuso gstreamer-properties?
<tony_> OverMe, priority: low
<OverMe> mmm
<grumo> gstreamer???
<grumo> :-)
<grumo> cos'è?
<glpiana> grumo, quel robo che ti ho fatto aprire da terminale prima -.-
<grumo> ahhh...ecco ecco..trovato...
<grumo> fatto!!!
<pabloice> glpiana, ci sono 5 stampanti che usano i miei stessi driver e ubuntu non ho nemmeno 1 di queste 5
<glpiana> pabloice, non posso farci niente
<OverMe> tony_, un secondo eh
<grumo> glpiana,sono riuscito...
<tony_> OverMe, certo tranquillo
<grumo> che dovrei fare?
<glpiana> grumo, copiami la riga che è uscita
<grumo> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter grumo@grumo-desktop:~$
<glpiana> grumo, scrivi: /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<glpiana> grumo, e metti su pastebin
<RaiNoldo> Buon giorno di nuovo
<RaiNoldo> glpiana:  ho rimesso ubuntu vergine
<glpiana> RaiNoldo, fai gli aggiornamenti
<OverMe> tony_, spara questo sed -e "28484s/low/optional/" /var/lib/dpkg/status > /var/lib/dpkg/newstatus
<grumo> pastebin??cos'è?scusa ma...
<RaiNoldo> fatti grazie
<glpiana> !paste | grumo
<ubot-it> grumo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> RaiNoldo, hai già riavviato dopo gli aggiornamenti?
<RaiNoldo> yesss
<grumo> boh..
<glpiana> RaiNoldo, oki, il problema è che se metti le cuffie non escludi le casse?
<glpiana> grumo, cosa boh?
<grumo> cmq mi è venuto fuori una serie di test..
<RaiNoldo> esatto glpiana
<RaiNoldo> aspetto che finisci con grumo tranquillo
<glpiana> RaiNoldo, ridammi l'output di lspci | grep -i audio
<glpiana> grumo, copia su pastebin per favore
<grumo> Not software rendered:    no Not blacklisted:          yes GLX fbconfig:             yes GLX texture from pixmap:  no GL npot or rect textures: yes GL vertex program:        yes GL fragment program:      yes GL vertex buffer object:  yes GL framebuffer object:    yes GL version is 1.4+:       yes  Unity supported:          no
<tony_> OverMe, fatto
<glpiana> -.-
<grumo> è colpa della scheda eh???
<OverMe> tony_, se non ha dato errori, spara un: mv /var/lib/dpkg/status /var/lib/dpkg/oldstatus && mv /var/lib/dpkg/newstatus /var/lib/dpkg/status
<glpiana> grumo, ti ho chiesto di usare pastebin, è così complicato leggere come funziona?
<RaiNoldo> glpiana:  quando hai fatto con grumo poi ti rompo io se sarai ancora disponibile
<RaiNoldo> :)
<glpiana> RaiNoldo, ti ho chiesto l'output di un comando
<RaiNoldo> ok
<RaiNoldo> 00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<RaiNoldo> nono volevo disturbare
<grumo> ho fatto giusto???
<glpiana> grumo, no. devi usare pastebin
<tony_> OverMe, andato pure questo
<grumo> porca......
<OverMe> tony_, riprova con: dpkg --configure -a
<grumo> non ci capisco na tega!!!:)
<glpiana> grumo, ma cosa c'è da capire? http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<tony_> OverMe, sta andando :)
<OverMe> tony_, bene, quando ha finito dimmelo
<glpiana> RaiNoldo, clicca sull'icona del volume e apri le preferenze audio
<RaiNoldo> fatto
<glpiana> RaiNoldo, vai nella scheda uscite  e prendi una schermata
<glpiana> !image | RaiNoldo
<ubot-it> RaiNoldo: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<RaiNoldo> ok faccio al più presto
<grumo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/606053/
<grumo> così??
<glpiana> grumo, sì!!!!!
<grumo> ehhh
<glpiana> grumo, ora lo stesso lo fai con l'output del comando lsmod
<grumo> scusa!!!
<grumo> e qual'è???
<tony_> OverMe, mi chiede encoding to use on the console
<glpiana> grumo, qual è cosa?
<RaiNoldo> glpiana:  fatto http://imagebin.org/152790
<glpiana> grumo, scrivi lsmod e premi invio. quello che esce è l'output
<grumo> l'uotput del comando lsmod...
<grumo> ann
<glpiana> RaiNoldo, clicca su connettore e dimmi che voci ci sono
<grumo> sempre sul terminale?
<glpiana> grumo, sì. nel terminale
<OverMe> tony_, utf8
<tony_> OverMe, ok!
<grumo> ecco:
<grumo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/606055/
<RaiNoldo> glpiana c'è scritto
<RaiNoldo> Uscita analogica (LFE)
<RaiNoldo> Uscita mono analogica
<RaiNoldo> Uscita analogica
<FloodBotIt2> RaiNoldo: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<tony_> OverMe, finito!
<glpiana> grumo, allora, se vuoi l'interfaccia con la barra di fianco installa unity-2d
<grumo> dove lo trovo?
<glpiana> RaiNoldo, in un terminale scrivi: aplay -l
<glpiana> !paste | RaiNoldo
<ubot-it> RaiNoldo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> grumo, o su software centre oppure digitando: sudo apt-get install unity-2d
<OverMe> tony_, dai anche un: apt-get install -f
<grumo> ok...faccio
<grumo> ma il problemaè la scheda quindi?
<RaiNoldo> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/606058/
<glpiana> grumo, non ha driver che ne supportino l'accelerazione 3d
<glpiana> grumo, ma essendoci l'interfaccia 2d metti quella e la provi
<grumo> infatti è quella integrata!!
<grumo> avevi una ati una volta..ma era un casino farla andar bene..sicchè l'ho tolta..
<glpiana> grumo, ora la ati è la più facile da fare andare
<grumo> quali schede vanno meglio x ubuntu??
<glpiana> RaiNoldo, boh, apri alsamixer nel temrinale
<grumo> ma dai???davvero????
<grumo> che sfiga!!!
<glpiana> grumo, ati ed nvidia, ma con sta versione vediamo problemi con le nvidia
<tony_> OverMe, fatto ma nell' ultima riga mi riporta: dpkg: error: parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/available? near line 31812 package 'compiz-switch': junk after word in 'priority' field
<RaiNoldo> non ho alsamixer glpiana ho reinstallato tutto nuovo... spe che lo installo!
<grumo> meglio ati quindi??
<glpiana> RaiNoldo, attacca anche le cuffie e vedi se regolando con i volumi riesci a escludere le casse
<glpiana> RaiNoldo, alsamixer c'è di nbase
<glpiana> *base
<tony_> E:sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code(2)
<OverMe> tony_, mi sa che c'è da fare la stessa cosa di prima
<glpiana> RaiNoldo, scrivi alsamixer
<glpiana> ahi sto get-deb!!!
<tony_> OverMe, quindi ricarico il comando di prima e modifico il percorso?
<OverMe> tony_, sed -n 31812p /var/lib/dpkg/available
<OverMe> vediamo se c'è da modificare la stessa cosa
<RaiNoldo> glpiana:  dove devo scriverlo lo trovo tra il software installato ma non lo trovo tra i programmi da eseguire
<tony_> OverMesi priority low
<glpiana> RaiNoldo, scrivi alsamixer nel terminale per favore
<RaiNoldo> fatto mi si apre una schermata che non riesco a controllare (simil dos in caratteri ascii
<OverMe> tony_, ok: sed -e "31812s/low/optional/" /var/lib/dpkg/available > /var/lib/dpkg/newavailable
<glpiana> RaiNoldo, per regolare i volumi usi freccia in alto e freccia in basso. per spostarti tra i canali usi le frecce destra e sinistra. per uscire premi esc
<OverMe> tony_, poi: mv //var/lib/dpkg/available /var/lib/dpkg/oldavailable && mv /var/lib/dpkg/newavailable /var/lib/dpkg/available
<grumo> glpiana,ok,installato...ora che dovrei fare??
<glpiana> grumo, ora termini la sessione e al login, dopo aver cliccato sul nome del tuo utente, in basso scegli unity 2d
<RaiNoldo> ok glpiana ma la voce delle cuffie non è modificabile mi dice headphone jack sense off e non riesco a modificarlo
<glpiana> RaiNoldo, le frecce non fanno nulla su quella voce?
<RaiNoldo> no purtroppo glpiana ti mando la schermata?
<glpiana> RaiNoldo, non ci farei nulla con una schermata :) prova con i volumi, per vedere se escludi le casse
<RaiNoldo> niente da fare :(
<glpiana> RaiNoldo, dalle cuffie comunque esce il suono?
<tony_> OverMe, dice  che 31812s/low/optional/ :no such file or directory
<tony_> OverMe, risolto
<RaiNoldo> si glpiana sia dalle casse che dalle cuffie
<glpiana> RaiNoldo, torna sulle preferenze audio
<RaiNoldo> ok ci sono
<OverMe> tony_, dato anche l'altro comando?
<RaiNoldo> ci sono glpiana
<glpiana> RaiNoldo, vai nella scheda hardware e prendi una schermata, se riesci con il menu aperto
<tony_> OverMe, si si fatto tutto
<RaiNoldo> glpiana:  se è possibile prendere una schermata con una combinazione di trasti penso di si se no si chiude il menu
<glpiana> RaiNoldo, apri cattura schermata e dagli qualche secondo di attesa
<RaiNoldo> ok ci provo
<RaiNoldo> fatto glpiana http://imagebin.org/152791
<OverMe> tony_, allora dai di nuovo: apt-get install -f
<glpiana> RaiNoldo, prova a impostare stereo analogico output e prova a infilare il jack delle cuffie
<tony_> OverMe, ok!
<spaccabits> salve a tutti ... problemino con un avanzamento e il logo non dice molto ...
<glpiana> spaccabits, logo?
<RaiNoldo> glpiana:  non cambia niente :(
<spaccabits> log, sorry :)
<glpiana> RaiNoldo, non so dirti allora
<RaiNoldo> entrambe le uscite funzionano
<glpiana> spaccabits, ok :) spiega
<RaiNoldo> non si attiva il jack sense
<spaccabits> dice che non può avanzare a causa di pacchetti non ufficiali, ma quali?
<glpiana> RaiNoldo, che portatile è?
<spaccabits> (da 10.04 a 10.10)
<glpiana> spaccabits, vai su synaptic e controlla cliccando su origine
<RaiNoldo> un HP  Compacq nx6110
<spaccabits> fatto ... dovrei deinstallare tutto!
<RaiNoldo> glpiana:  un HP  Compacq nx6110
<glpiana> spaccabits, ecco :)
<spaccabits> siamo seri :D
<glpiana> RaiNoldo, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-utils/+bug/585777
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 585777 in alsa-utils "Compaq nx6110 needs an alsactl init entry to unmute Headphone Jack Sense" [Low,In progress]
<spaccabits> comunque i repo non ufficiali me li fa fuori automaticamente
<spaccabits> quindi?
<OverMe> tony_, fatto?
<glpiana> spaccabits, se hai troppa roba da repo esterni non riesce ad avanzare. non si può neanche pretendere che modificando mezzo sistema poi si comporti come se fosse standard
<glpiana> spaccabits, comunque che pacchetti hai da repo esterni?
<spaccabits> pochissime cose non ufficiali, e comunque i repo non ufficiali sono disabilitati
<tony_> OverMe sta eseguendo i processi
<glpiana> spaccabits, ho capito, ma se ci sono i pacchetti installati, anche s ei repo sono disabilitati i pacchetti restano
<RaiNoldo> glpiana:  perfetto non lo avevo trovato... ma... il mio inglese sarà anche arrugginito ma non vedo la descrizione della soluzione... o forse non la capisco (cosa più probabile)
<glpiana> spaccabits, quando dice che no riesce ad avanzare da dei dettagli?
<spaccabits> ??? ... non è mai successo!
<glpiana> RaiNoldo, installa gnome-alsamixer
<RaiNoldo> ecco, avevo ragione non avevo capito
<spaccabits> semplicemente li disabilitava, non li considerava e andava avanti ...
<glpiana> RaiNoldo, dimmi quando hai fatto
<RaiNoldo> faccio subito glpiana
<spaccabits> asp ... cerco il log, è su un altro pc
<glpiana> spaccabits, si vabbè, ma evidentemente ora non è così
<glpiana> spaccabits, oki, aspetto
<RaiNoldo> glpiana trovo il GNOME mixer per alsa spero sia quello
<glpiana> RaiNoldo, immagino di sì
<glpiana> gnome-alsamixer - mixer del suono ALSA per GNOME
<tony_> OverMe, finito!
<RaiNoldo> mitico glpiana fatto attivato la spunta del jack sense e ora fa il suo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<RaiNoldo> glpiana:  come posso sdebitarmi?
<glpiana> RaiNoldo, bon, a posto allora
<glpiana> RaiNoldo, comprami la macchina nuova, una utilitaria, grazie
<RaiNoldo> glpiana:  io ho uno scuter 50.. se vuoi te lo presto ogni tanto
<RaiNoldo> :)
<glpiana> lol
<RaiNoldo> glpiana:  ti ringrazio veramente... erano 2 gg che mi ci spaccavo la testa
<glpiana> RaiNoldo, non usare più guide delle balle però ;)
<RaiNoldo> giuro e prometto, prima passo da voi...ù
<RaiNoldo> ora mi ricolono il disco con clonezilla così almeno non rischio di perdere la configuraxione
<RaiNoldo> :)
<OverMe> tony_, prova riavviare
<RaiNoldo> avreste per caso da consigliarmi una guida offline per imparare a conoscere Ubunti, questo sconosciuto?
<glpiana> RaiNoldo, non so dirti
<spaccabits> RaiNoldo: le trovi quante ne vuoi in pdf :)
<spaccabits> googla un po' ;)
<RaiNoldo> si, ma ne vorrei avere una "giusta" mica da fare casini come ho appena fatto spaccabits
<tony_> OverMe, perfetto!! sei un genio!! :)
<OverMe> \o/
<tony_> anche se sinceramente non so quale versione sto usando
<tony_> credo sia un ibrido tra 10.10 e 11.04
<spaccabits> gipiana: il main logo dell'avanzamento dire che "Resolve ha generato delle interruzioni. Questo potrebbe essere causato da pacchetti bloccati" ... quali?
<RaiNoldo> Ultima cosa e poi mi tolgo dalle scatole... conoscete programmi simili a Synergy, mi serve perchè ho 2 pc con Win, uno xp e uno 7 e poi il nuovo arrivato Ubuntu, ma synergy su win non funziona bene con la copia delle clipboard
<legnano> buon giorno
<RaiNoldo> ciao legnano
<spaccabits> ciao legnano
<glpiana> spaccabits, se son bloccati li hai bloccati tu e lo vedi con synaptic
<glpiana> controlla
<legnano> vorrei sapere se e' possibile eseguire in avvio un comando
<tony_> OverMe, mi dice che non tutti gli aggiornamenti possno essere installati eseguire un avanzamento parziale per installare più aggiornamenti possibili
<legnano> sarebbe questo:
<legnano> sudo modprobe wl
<spaccabits> conrollo
<tony_> OverMe, temo che poi riporti tutto prima
<legnano> devo sempre digitarlo per avviare il wifi
<legnano> e vorrei che fosse automati all'avvio
<legnano> grazie
<glpiana> legnano, edita da superutente il file /etc/modules
<glpiana> legnano, in fondo al file scrivi wl           e lo salvi
<glpiana> legnano, poi riavvii e vedi se te lo carica
<OverMe> tony_, no no falli poi prima di riavviare, chiama
<tony_> va bene
<glpiana> RaiNoldo, che programma è synergy?
<glpiana> legnano, sai come editare il file?
<legnano> faccio sempre casino con i percoresi
<legnano> percorsi
<legnano> so che devo usare gedit
<glpiana> legnano, scrivi: gksu gedit /etc/modules
<RaiNoldo> glpiana:  serve per condividere una tastiera e un mouse che stanno su un pc con altri pc sulla stessa rete
<RaiNoldo> la stessa cosa che da input director solo che input director non va su linux
<glpiana> RaiNoldo, oki, non conosco
<RaiNoldo> conosci cose simili glpiana?
<spaccabits> dico: ma mettere nel log dell'avanzamento quale/i sono i pacchetti che gli fanno schifo è chiedere troppo? :(
<legnano> glpiana aggiungo solo la scritta wl?
<glpiana> legnano, sì, in una riga nuova
<RaiNoldo> spaccabits:  speravo che con le nuove versioni Ubuntu fosse diventato un po' più pe rla massa.. ma ancora è incasinatuccio
<tony_> OverMe, ci vorrà circa un' ora...
<legnano> si ok fatto grazie provo
<spaccabits> gli unici pacchetti "aggiunti" sono le PPA rela tive alla gma500 8accidenti a lei!)
<glpiana> spaccabits, beh, disisntalla i pacchetti e poi riavvia. quindi riprova con l'aggiornamento
<spaccabits> gipiana: disinstallare i pacchetti significherebbe non avere X ...
<glpiana> spaccabits, senza quei driver non parte proprio x? sicuro? hai installato e aggironato ubuntu da alternate o da minimal?
<glpiana> e solo dopo hai aggiunti i repo e installato i driver? e solo a qusto putno hai visto l'interfaccia grafica?
<spaccabits> synaptic oltretutto dice un bel nulla: Installato (manuale) è praticamente tutto il sistema
<stefano80> il comando iwconfig wlan0 mode manage essid (nome_rete) key s:(chiave_wpa) mi restituisce Error for wireless request "Set Encode", SET filed on device wlan0; Invalid argument - che vuol dire?
<spaccabits> ho aggirnato da !Gestione aggiornamenti"->avanzamento versione
<spaccabits> apt-get upgrade
<glpiana> stefano80, che devi fare?
<tony_> OverMe, impossibile installare <</var/cache/apt/archives/iproute-20100519-3-amd64.deb
<spaccabits> sarebbe molto più semplice se indicassero i pacchetti che incasinano ...
<glpiana> spaccabits, non devi guardare sotto manuale, hai cliccato su origine in synaptic?
<OverMe> tony_, facendo cosa?
<spaccabits> vabbe' ... provo a fare un avanzamento da riga di comando ...
<tony_> OverMe, mentre eseguiva l' aggiornamento
<stefano80> ancora sto a connettere l'eeepc alla rete, mi sto documentendo ma non ne vengo a capo
<glpiana> stefano80, ma perchè da riga di comando? solo per rendere le cose più complicate?
<OverMe> tony_, chiudi il gestore aggiornamenti e dai un sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<spaccabits> su orgine non c'è nulla di strano, e cmq li fa fuori da solo
<spaccabits> ci sono solo i PPA della GMA500
<glpiana> spaccabits, su origine ti elenca i pacchetti per reposirtory. se non vedi elencati i repo aggiunti (perchè li hai disabilitati) clicca su locale
<spaccabits> locale: OpenOffice (???), bluez (roba sua),sane (???) e altre robe della scheda GMA500 ...
<stefano80> glpiana, ho provato con network-manager, ma vedo l'icona del programma che e' attiva continuamente, mi chiede ripetutamente la chiave
<glpiana> stefano80, in un terminale dai lspci e metti su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | stefano80
<ubot-it> stefano80: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<spaccabits> no, semplicemente hanno fatto casino ... provo con un avanzamento da riga  se non va reinstallo il tutto, ... ma dovrò segnalare la cosa
<glpiana> spaccabits, openoffice in locale? bluez? sane? a me pare che il casino l'hai fatto tu :)
<tony2> OverMe, eccomi di nuovopuoi ripostarmi il comando per favore?
<spaccabits> io? :D .... io ho solo installato il sistema, ho aggiornato e fatto 1 avanzamento (da 9.10 a 10.04), volevo avanzare a 10.10 ... che casino avrei fatto? :P
<spaccabits> comunque se controlli anche tu trovi un sacco di cose in locale che non dovrebbero esserci :P
<glpiana> spaccabits, non è normale che ti ritrovi quei pacchetti in locale. digita in un terminale: dpkg -l | grep openoffice
<OverMe> tony2, sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<glpiana> spaccabits, no, ho 7 pacchetti in tutto, roba che ho messo io a parte
<glpiana> !paste| spaccabits
<ubot-it> spaccabits: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<spaccabits> e allora ha fatto casino lui :D
<spaccabits> comunque controllo con dpkg
<tony2> OverMe, dimenticavo non riesco a chiudere l avanzamento di distribuzione
<glpiana> spaccabits, sì sicuramente è il pc che fa casini da solo... di notte probabilmente -.-
<OverMe> tony2, ps aux
<OverMe> !paste | tony2
<ubot-it> tony2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> spaccabits, l'hai dato sto comando?
<tony2> OverMe, http://paste.ubuntu.com/606079/
<RaiNoldo> grazie a tutti in particolare a glpiana
<spaccabits> gipiana, cosa dovrebbe venir fuori da "dpkg -l"??? mi dice semplicemente che è installato, ma questo lo sapevo :D
<glpiana> spaccabits, posso vedere l'elenco?
<spaccabits> è su un altro pc
<spaccabits> asp, controllo su questo se è lo stesso
<glpiana> spaccabits, esistono le chiavette usb e anche la possibilità di collegare i pc in rete
<OverMe> tony2, non si capisce, riavvi a va
<spaccabits> ma va? ;) ... hai diea di quanto tempo? :D
<glpiana> spaccabits, vabbè fa nulla allora
<glpiana> ti vedo poco collaborativo e dato che il problema ce l'hai tu e non io vivo felice ugualmente :)
<spaccabits> daiiiii ... e che non si può ridere un po'? ;)
<spaccabits> asp ... faccio la lista
<tony2> OverMe, prima che riuscissi a riavviare è uscita la scritta " avanzamento completato ma alcuni pacchetti non sono stati installati, ora c'è l' opzione riavvia per completare l' aggiornamento
<OverMe> lol
<OverMe> tony2, e dagli retta va
<tony2> ok
<spaccabits> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/606083/ ... non è quello del pc incriminato, ma sono praticamnte uguali (c'è solo il francese in +)
<xalo> ciao è possibile configurare nautilus-sendto???
<glpiana> spaccabits, su quello incriminato: apt-cache policy openoffice.org-base       (se openoffice.org-base è uno dei pacchetti che vedi elencati in origine -> locale su synaptic)
<xalo> perche' non mi appare piu' evolution tra le opzioni di nvia a
<glpiana> xalo, evolution è configurato?
<xalo> glpiana: si si lo uso sempre
<glpiana> xalo, su che versione di ubuntu?
<xalo> glpiana: 11.04
<stefano80> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/606080/
<tony2> OverMe, riavviato e sembra che va anche se mi avverte che ci sono delle dipendenze irrisolte, forse è una questione di aggiornamenti
<OverMe> tony2, dai il comando che ti avevo detto prima e metti nel pastebin
<tony2> ps aux?
<OverMe> no l'altro
<tony2> non lo ricordo
<OverMe> sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update
<OverMe> anzi
<tony2> ok grazie
<OverMe> no no va bene, dai quello
<OverMe> torno tra 2 minuti
<glpiana> xalo, guarda qui http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1722178
<glpiana> stefano80, lsmod | grep ath
<tony2> OverMe va bene
<tony2> avvertimi così posto il risultato
<glpiana> mi assento
<xalo> glpiana: grazie mille ci provo!
<xalo> funziona!!!:):)
<stefano80> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/606087/
<spaccabits> gipiana, cosa dovrebbe dire apt-cache?
<attempt> tony2 posta
<tony2> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/606085/
<romeopapa> salve a tutti, ho un problema con natty
<glpiana> a più tardi
<attempt> tony2 sudo dpkg --configure -a
<romeopapa> sto lavrando con un file pesantino di libreoffice e natty va in crash
<OverMe> eccomi
<romeopapa> overMe, ciao
<tony2> OverMe l' ho messo sopra il risultato
<attempt> ok
<OverMe> tony2, si ho visto, fai come ti ha detto attempt
<vale_maio> ciao, non riesco a connettermi alla rete Wi-fi con Ubuntu 11.04, qualcuno ha voglia di darmi una mano?
<tony2> necessito dei privilegi di super utente..
<OverMe> ti sei dimenticato il sudo
<attempt>  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<vale_maio> ho il solito modem telecom alice etc etc, quando provo a connettermi mi chiede la password di rete, la inserisco e me la richiede all'infinito
<vale_maio> ho provato a disabilitare la chiave WPA, a usare la WEP ma niente da fare
<tony2> OverMe, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/606090/
<vale_maio> a latere, su winzozz la connessione wi-fi funziona
<OverMe> tony2, sudo apt-get install lib32ncursesw5
<tony2> ok fatto
<romeopapa> NESSUNO?
<tony2> è scomparso anche il simbolo che mi avvisava delle dipendenze irrisolte
<OverMe> ridai di nuovo sudo dpkg --configure -a
<OverMe> e pasata tutto, anche la roba precedente
<OverMe> *pasta
<tony2> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/606092/
<attempt> sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get autoremove
<OverMe> manca il sudo
<OverMe> comunque non importa
<tony2> digito il comando di attempt?
<vale_maio> uhm, nessuno riuscirebbe ad aiutarmi?
<OverMe> tony2, si
<attempt> vale_maio richiedi fra un po'.
<vale_maio> ok
<attempt> non e' che non ti leggiamo.
<tony2> finito!
<attempt> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade e pasta
<tony2> ci vuole ancora un pò di tempo
<e-DIO-t> mmh oh signori, INIT: udevmonitor main process (367) killed by TERM signal ma 'sta cosa?
<attempt> tony2 vado via. ma dovrebbe andare tutto ok a giudicare da dpkg.
<tony2> ok
<tony2> dopo questo comando cosa dovrei fare?
<attempt> se e' tutto ok riavvii. hai finito.
<glpiana> stefano80, ci sei ancora?
<tony2> ok grazie mille :)
<stefano80> glpiana, si
<glpiana> stefano80, ha un interruttore al scheda wifi?
<attempt> ringrazia OverMe
<tony2> certo certo ho già confermato che è un genio
<glpiana> *la
<stefano80> glpiana, si attiva tramite la combinazione di tasti Fn ed il tasto con l'icona del wifi
<glpiana> stefano80, oki, premi la combinazione di tasti e poi digita: dmesg | tail   e metti su  pastebin
<glpiana> stefano80, una volta sola la combinazione di tasti,mi raccomando
<stefano80> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/606106/
<glpiana> stefano80, pare che i tasti non facciano nulla
<glpiana> stefano80, rfkill list     da tutti no?
<legnano> un grazie a glpiana che mi ha risolto il problema con wifi!!!!!!!!
<glpiana> legnano, io non ho fatto niente, hai solo usato il manager giusto ;)
<stefano80> glpiana, si
<legnano> ne avrei un altro un po piu complicato.... posso?
<glpiana> stefano80, digita: sudo rmmod ath5k            e dimmi se risponde qualcosa
<glpiana> legnano, chiedi, chi sa ti aiuta
<stefano80> glpiana, non risponde nulla
<legnano> ho installato una vbox con winxp, e' possibile creare una rete per vedere i file di winxp e portarli su linux?
<glpiana> stefano80, oki, ora lsmod | grep ath           che non dovrebbe dare nulla
<glpiana> legnano, installa le guest addition anzitutto
<legnano> gia fatto
<stefano80> glpiana, adesso mi dice ERROR: Moduel ath5k does not exist in /proc/modules
<glpiana> legnano, oki, ora ti indico la guida
<legnano> ok
<glpiana> stefano80, adesso facendo cosa?
<stefano80> glpiana, l'ho eseguito una seconda volta
<glpiana> stefano80, ah ok, normale allora. dai lsmod | gre ath come ti ho chiesto
<glpiana> legnano, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox/Configurazione#Condividere_i_dati_con_sistemi_virtuali
<legnano> grazie glpiana... la seguo e ci provo
<legnano> ciao
<tony2> OverMe, sembra che procede tutto bene grazie mille per l' aiuto!
<stefano80> glpiana, fatto mi appaiono quattro voci
<glpiana> stefano80, fa vedere
<stefano80> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/606108/
<glpiana> stefano80, sudo rmmod ath
<glpiana> stefano80, dimmi se da qualcosa o se tace
<OverMe> tony2, de nada
<stefano80> glpiana, tace
<glpiana> stefano80, bene. ora sudo modprobe ath5k
<glpiana> stefano80, non dovrebbe dire nulla. quindi dai: dmesg | tail         e metti su pastebin
<stefano80> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/606110/
<glpiana> stefano80, sudo iwlist scan              dice non scan results o altro?
<stefano80> glpiana, appare una schermata con tutta una serie di dati nella sezione wlan0, tra i quali il nome della rete, canale ecc.
<glpiana> stefano80, oki, ora se clicchi sull'icona della rete sulla barra dovresti vedere le stesse reti elencate
<glpiana> stefano80, me lo confermi?
<stefano80> glpiana, 'si la rete c'e'
<glpiana> stefano80, oki, che protezione ha la tua wifi?
<stefano80> glpiana, wpa
<glpiana> stefano80, se provi a connetterti hai detto che continua a chiederti la password?
<stefano80> glpiana, si
<glpiana> stefano80, entra nel router e togli la protezione (momentaneamente, per provare) e vedi se senza chiave riesci a collegarti
<tony2> stacco ciao e grazie a tutti!
<stefano80> glpiana, senza protezione va
<glpiana> stefano80, hai altre protezioni da provare sul router?
<stefano80> glpiana, no
<stefano80> glpiana, am poterbbe essere probleam al router
<glpiana> stefano80, provo a vedere se trovo qualcosa in rete, ma non ti assicuro nulla
<stefano80> glpiana, ok
<glpiana> stefano80, vedo su gogol che il problema esiste
<glpiana> stefano80, o la usi senza protezione oppure potresti provare a usare wicd
<glpiana> !wicd | stefano80
<ubot-it> stefano80: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Wicd
<glpiana> -.-
<Peace-> glpiana: ha ha
<stefano80> glpiana, mi ha sconnesso
<stefano80> glpiana, ho capito che il problema esiste
<stefano80> glpiana, e poi e' caduta la connessione
<stefano80> glpiana, grazie
<glpiana> <glpiana> stefano80, o la usi senza protezione oppure potresti provare a usare wicd
<glpiana> <glpiana> !wicd | stefano80
<glpiana> <ubot-it> stefano80: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Wicd
<Peace-> stefano80: usi gnome o unity ?
<Live_> Ciao a tutti
<glpiana> Peace-, che c'entra?
<Peace-> glpiana: curiosità
<Live_> Scusate c'è il modo di far trovare automaticamente a Kubuntu gli aggioramenti di KDE?
<glpiana> Peace-, allora chieidglielo in #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> *chiediglielo
<Peace-> glpiana: vabbe ma è in chat?
<Peace-> Live_: ?
<nicotano> salve
<Peace-> Live_: aggiornamenti di quale versione ?
<glpiana> Live_, per aggiornamenti intendi passaggi a versioni successive?
<Live_> io ho la 4.6.2 e vorrei agiornare la 4.6.3 ma Kubunto non me li propone in atuomatico
<Live_> Si glpiana :)
<e-DIO-t> io cerco informazioni su INIT: udevmonitor main process (367) killed by TERM signal [ubuntu-server 10.04 -> riavvio dopo sudo aptitude safe-upgrade ]
<Peace-> Live_: questo perche non sono nei repository ufficiali
<Live_> E cime faccio allora?
<Live_> come
<glpiana> Live_, lascia stare e tieni quella versione. se invece vuoi comuqnue provarla non venire poi a chiedere supporto qui perchè il supporto c'è solo per le versioni contenute nei repository ufficiali
<Peace-> +1 glpiana Live_
<glpiana> e-DIO-t, il bug che ti hanno indicato prima non c'entra nulla?
<Live_> Ah ok...ricevuto. Allora resto alla 4.6.2:)
<Live_> Aspetto che le mettino nei rep ufficiali :)
<Live_> Grazie lo stesso per l'aiuto :)
<glpiana> :)
<e-DIO-t> mah...è 'na possibilita glpiana -> ma considerando che si parla di karmic e che il bug è del 2009, spero non sia lui che diamine!
<e-DIO-t> [d'altra parte, spero sia lui...che in quel caso l'unico sbattimento sarebbe il "viaggio" fino al ced]
<glpiana> e-DIO-t, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1724313.html qui?
<e-DIO-t> Maverick to the Natty << idem. Io ho fatto "aggiornamento" normale di una 10.04
<RaiNoldo> buon giorno...
<e-DIO-t> vah comunque domani spedisco un collega al ced e 'na volta che posso mettere mano sulla macchina in caso se ne parla dai
<RaiNoldo> ragazzi non ci crederete ma il problemi con l'audio.. permangono.. ora però non riesco ad usare il microfono!
<glpiana> RaiNoldo, scusa, non avevi risolto prima?
<RaiNoldo> si si
<glpiana> cpn le cuffie
<glpiana> *con
<RaiNoldo> ma poi ho provato skype.. e i microfono no va glpiana
<glpiana> RaiNoldo, ah quindi è un altro problema
<RaiNoldo> yesss problema differente
<RaiNoldo> ma sempre audio
<RaiNoldo> e come da promessa
<glpiana> RaiNoldo, torna su preferenze audio e controlla nella sched ahardware se hai lasciato l'opzione che abbiamo provato o se hai rimesso duplex
<RaiNoldo> niente schifezze e smanettamenti senza sapere cosa sto facendo
<RaiNoldo> azz glpiana era rimasta quella...
<RaiNoldo> brutta cosa l amia ignoranza glpiana
<RaiNoldo> riprovo e vediamo ch esuccede
<RaiNoldo> :)
<glpiana> RaiNoldo, prova, non è detto che vada
<RaiNoldo> ora provo
<RaiNoldo> :)
<RaiNoldo> glpiana:  no niente da FARE
<glpiana> RaiNoldo, che micorfono usi? integrato o esterno?
<RaiNoldo> sulle preferenze augio il microfono sembra disabilitato glpiana
<RaiNoldo> esterno
<RaiNoldo> collegato al jack
<glpiana> RaiNoldo, fammi uno screenshot della scheda ingressi
<RaiNoldo> ok
<RaiNoldo> mi rimandi il link delle immagini?
<glpiana> !image | RaiNoldo
<ubot-it> RaiNoldo: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<RaiNoldo> glpiana:  ecco http://imagebin.org/152807
<glpiana> RaiNoldo, e non ti lascia cliccare sul pallino vuoto?
<RaiNoldo> azzz si non lo avrei mai immaginato
<RaiNoldo> :(
<glpiana> -.-
<RaiNoldo> cosa selezionoi mic 1 - mic2 o lingresso analogico?
<glpiana> RaFaNaDaL_, prova, non aprei dirti da qui. non riesco a infilare il jack del mio microfono, troppo lontano
<RaiNoldo> ok con mic 1.. ma sento la mia voce nella cuffia...
<RaiNoldo> cokme la tolgo glpiana
<RaiNoldo> ??????
<glpiana> RaiNoldo, per ognuno fai la chiamata di prova di skype
<RaiNoldo> ok mic 1 funziona ma sento la mia voce nelle cuffie... come la tolgo
<glpiana> RaiNoldo, non lo so. smanetta un po' (senza installare nulla)
<RaiNoldo> ahahahaha
<RaiNoldo> ok
<romeopapa> glpiana, ciao, mi resta bloccata la barra applicazioni, mi sembra con libre office aperto, lo deve fare?  (natty...)
<romeopapa> glpiana, bloccat nel senso che non sparisce, ma è sempre in primo piano
<romeopapa> glpiana, se chiuo Libreoffice se ne va
<glpiana> romeopapa, è massimizzato?
<romeopapa> glpiana, si ma lo fa anche se lo metto a finestra
<romeopapa> e non sempre
<glpiana> romeopapa, prova a premere alt+f2 e a dare il comando unity --reset
<romeopapa> glpiana, pauraaa
<romeopapa> che ho fatto?
<glpiana> eh?
<glpiana> hai resettato unity
<romeopapa> ok
<glpiana> romeopapa, fa il riavvio di compiz e robe varie e poi dovrebbe riapparirti tutto normale
<glpiana> romeopapa, non tu, il comando che hai dato
<romeopapa> glpiana, ok vediamo
<romeopapa> glpiana, altra cosa, sempre usando libre office mi si è riavviato da solo natty....
<romeopapa> un crash suppongo
<glpiana> romeopapa, eh
<glpiana> reset del pc?
<romeopapa> si
<glpiana> romeopapa, mmm... ma sei tornato al login o si è proprio riavviato del tutto?
<romeopapa> glpiana,login mi pare
<glpiana> romeopapa, ah, crash di X. altrimenti mi pareva tgrave la cosa
<glpiana> *grave
<romeopapa> glpiana, quindi?
<romeopapa> X?
<glpiana> romeopapa, a me ha dato problemi di quel tipo un paio di volte all'avvio di virtualbox
<glpiana> romeopapa, probabile qualche crash legato a compiz e scheda video
<romeopapa> glpiana, capito ci sto attento se risuccede ti rompo....
<romeopapa> glpiana, natty MOLTO compiz mi sembra di capire
<romeopapa> nel senso molto grafico, dico bene?
<glpiana> romeopapa, eventualmente metti unity-2d
<romeopapa> glpiana, invidia geforce 9210 512 mb...dovrebbe bastare!
<romeopapa> no scusa g210m
<glpiana> romeopapa, e che c'entra il modello della scheda?
<romeopapa> glpiana, nulla, per dire, il pc dovrebbe reggere la grafica di unity
<romeopapa> forse non ho capito....
<glpiana> romeopapa, oki, ma se un programma crasha lo fa per un difetto
<romeopapa> appunto...
<glpiana> un qualche conflitto o che...
<glpiana> non perchè la scheda no ce la fa
<romeopapa> ecco non avevo capito
<glpiana> romeopapa, comunque usciranno aggiornamenti e si spera che sti episodi calino
<romeopapa> bene
<glpiana> romeopapa, se la cosa si ripresenta e spesso, metty il 2d e via
<romeopapa> ok
<RaiNoldo> glpiana: nel GNOME alsa mixer se non tengo attiva l'opzione Capture i lmicrofono non si sente, ma se l'attivo  si sentono come se provenissero dal microfono tutti i suoni del pc, se tolgo la spunta del capture mi si mette la spunta mute al mic... che fare?
<glpiana> RaiNoldo, non te lo so dire. io ho rinunciato da tempo a cercare di risolvere i problemi dei microfoni per skype
<RaiNoldo> ahahahahah
<RaiNoldo> ok
<glpiana> RaiNoldo, ci sto dietro un gionro intero e non serve mai a nulla
<RaiNoldo> mmmmm ma allora uno skype non skype?
<glpiana> RaiNoldo, vieni su #ubuntu-it-chat che ne parliamo
<RaiNoldo> ovvero un software che mi permetta di chiamare e essere chiamato dagli altri utenti skype... esiste?
<RaiNoldo> ok
<glpiana> RaiNoldo, ah no, utenti skype no
<Arkyos> salve
<Arkyos> è possibile creare un "lanciatore" che apra più applicazioni?
<glpiana> Arkyos, per la barra unity?
<glpiana> Arkyos, o per altro?
<Arkyos> mmm per altro
<glpiana> Arkyos, spiega "altro" magari ci aiuti a leggerti il pensiero
<Arkyos> voglio dire, in modo tale che al doppio click si aprano 3 applicazioni
<glpiana> Arkyos, beh metti come comando: applicazione_1 & applicazione_2 & applicazione_3
<Arkyos> al comando del lanciatore?
<glpiana> Arkyos, dai provo e ti dico
<Arkyos> glpiana: be', ti dirò... non ho capito bene, visto che non funziona :D
<Arkyos> devo selezionare l'applicazione dalla cartella bin?
<glpiana> Arkyos, no non funziona, perchè prende le cose successive come argomenti del primo comando
<glpiana> Arkyos, posso chiederti che vuoi fare in modo da avere una idea più chiara?
<Arkyos> certo
<Arkyos> per avviare Rakarrack devono essere già aperti Jack Control e alsamixer, per poter selezionare le varie impostazioni. Si potrebbero aprire ad un solo click di un'icona tutte e tre le applicazioni contemporaneamente?
<glpiana> Arkyos, fatti uno script così: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/606140/ e cambia i nomi delle applicazioni e aggiungi il permesso di esecuzione al file
<glpiana> caffè
<Arkyos> ma nel comando di un lanciatore?
<Arkyos> glpiana: ...?
<Arkyos> glpiana: ho inserito solamente il nome delle applicazioni con "&", ma si avvia solo la prima applicazione in ordine
<RaiNoldo> niente da fare glpiana o tutti i suoni di sistema o niente mic. una vera tortura!
<RaiNoldo> glpiana:  ma secondo tre se compero un microgono usb cambia qualch ecosa?
<glpiana> RaiNoldo, non lo so
<glpiana> Arkyos, metti su pastebin quello che hai fatto
<OverMe> uoz de mettar?
<Arkyos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/606146/
<glpiana> Arkyos, vabbè, ti avevo detto di fare un'altra cosa
<Arkyos> ma dove dovevo scriverlo?
<glpiana> Arkyos, crea un file con gedit
<glpiana> Arkyos, poi lo rendi eseguibile
<Arkyos> aaaaah
<e-DIO-t> mmh sempre a proposito di domandoni: ma udev è compilato nel kernel o è un modulo a parte? Ovvero -> domani è meglio che rimetto un kernel vecchio, o metto 'na live e dpkg -inserto udev
<e-DIO-t> ?
<glpiana> !info udev
<ubot-it> udev (source: udev): rule-based device node and kernel event manager. In component main, is required. Version 167-0ubuntu3 (natty), package size 355 kB, installed size 1552 kB
<Arkyos> glpiana: e cosa devo fare per renderlo eseguibile? devo scrivere un formato .gcc?
<glpiana> Arkyos, no, tatso destro sul file -> proprietà -> permessi e metti la spunta in basso
<Arkyos> e all'apertura: esegui nel terminale?
<glpiana> Arkyos, ah c'è alsamixer...
<glpiana> mmm...
<Arkyos> sì, ma non si avvia comunque
<glpiana> eh no, mi sa che è una menata con alsamixer
<Arkyos> acc
<Arkyos> infatti jackd dice di non potere caricare qualcosa dell'alsamixer
<glpiana> ola
<luigi_> ho il cd ubuntu 11.04 che ho usato per installare ubuntu a fianco di windows. ora vorrei reinstallare ( formattare) ubuntu. sono partito da ubuntu. naturalmente...la procedura è diversa.. .exe nn valgono.. che faccio?
<glpiana> luigi_, se devi reinstallare infili il cd e fai partire l'installazione. arriverai a una schermata che ti propone più opzioni. spe che se trovo un'immagine te la mostro
<luigi_> glpiana,  son troppo vecchio per l'iformatica. speravo che infilando il disco mi partisse l'installazione invece mi ha aperto il cd. l'ho tolto e rimesso e ora mi dice impossibile montare disco cd
<glpiana> luigi_, lascia dentro il cd e riavvia il pc
<glpiana> luigi_, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/501082/natty_upgrade_2.jpg apri sto link
<luigi_> glpiana,  grazie
<glpiana> luigi_, quelle sono le opzioni cui ti troverai di fronte a un certo punto
<glpiana> luigi_, quella schermata è essenziale per capire dove vai a piazzare ubuntu
<glpiana> luigi_, avendo già installato potresti optare per rimuovere e reinstallare natty, così fa tutto lui
<glpiana> luigi_, ma perchè vuoi reinstallare?
<luigi_> blender bloccato + allenamento
<glpiana> ok
<luigi_> glpiana,  forse la procedura in automatico da cd parte solo con windows. volevo partire da ubuntu per nn rischiare di uccidere xp ( faticosamente craccato) dopo che un' istallazione precedente mi aveva ucciso vista
<DarkSun> dovrebbe partirti anche con ubuntu, senza problemi
<DarkSun> fai una cosa, al bios prova a mettere in prima posizione la riga relativa al CD-R
<luigi_> ma nn in automatico. mi apre  il cd. e nel reademe mi dice di far partire un exe
<DarkSun> uhm?
<glpiana> luigi_, fai come ti ho detto e come ha detto anche darksun
<glpiana> luigi_, lascia il cd nel lettore e avvia il computer.
<luigi_> cc'è pure una cartella da bios?
<glpiana> luigi_, se il cdrom è già configurato per essere letto come primo dispositivo partirà da solo
<luigi_> scusa ..faccio partire da bios?
<glpiana> luigi_, altrimenti devi settare il dispositivo da cui avviare
<glpiana> luigi_, tu prova senza far nulla, magari è già a posto e parte subito il cd
<luigi_> si si..forse lo so fare
<glpiana> oki, nel caso torni e chiedi
<luigi_> siete troppo fortiiiiiiiiii
<luigi_> diabolico ho dato boot  cd da bios...e mi riavvia ubuntu
<luigi_> partirei anche da windows ma temo le partizioni come la peste
<glpiana> luigi_, quando accendi il pc il video ti mostra dei tasti per accedere al bios e magari anche per accedere ALLA SEQUENZA DI BOOT
<glpiana> azz scusa maiuscolo
<luigi_> f2
<glpiana> luigi_, ecco, da lì in qualche menu puoi impostare la sequenza di boot
<luigi_> se è quello penso proprio di aver fatto giusto ho portato bott da cd in prima fila
<DarkSun> di solito si preme F2, si scorre in avanti di qualche tab e si ha accesso alla lista dei dischi e periferiche
<glpiana> luigi_, hai più di un lettore cd?
<DarkSun> glpiana, io ora sono da windows per quel problema. su debian credo abbia scazzato qualcosa dopo l'aggiornamento a sid fatto molto "alla ghezz"
<DarkSun> che versione di ubuntu mi consigli per provare?
<glpiana> DarkSun, azz
<glpiana> DarkSun, io ti direi l'ultima
<luigi_> glpiana, no no è un portatile..ma mi viene un dubbio avevo masterizzato 2 cd.. uno dati..l'altro immagine. ne avevo usato uno a caso e era andato..provo l'altro
<glpiana> ma se vuoi andare su qualcosa di chiaramente più "stabile" e compatibile prendi 10.04
<glpiana> luigi_, ok
<DarkSun> glpiana, 10.04? ok, la scarico e installo da unnetbootin
<glpiana> yes
<luigi_> glpiana,  sono un pirla..l'altro è partito.
<glpiana> lol
<DarkSun> mi sa che è partito quello che hai masterizzato come "immagine"
<luigi_> esatto
<luigi_> glpiana,  cisono io vorrei cancella tutto e reinstalla. ma così  facendo...nn mi tocca la partizione windows vero?
<DarkSun> no, assolutamente
<DarkSun> non ti tocca nulla a meno che tu non usi tutto il disco per l'installazione
<luigi_> ok grazie
<glpiana> luigi_, aspetta
<glpiana> luigi_, una delle opzioni dice di cancellare l'intero disco e quella si fotte anche windows
<DarkSun> esatto. alla schermata del partizionamento, scegli manuale ed indicagli su quale disco vuoi installare
<forza100> salve
<glpiana> DarkSun, ci sono opzioni nuove su 11.04
<forza100> ho un problema col riproduttore multimediale Banshee
<DarkSun> circa?
<DarkSun> glpiana, tipo?
<glpiana> DarkSun, adesso puoi aggiornare da livecd e anche installare sopra all'installazione rpecedente
<forza100> Dopo aver fatto la ricerca di tutti i file musicali sul pc ora non riesco a far partire alcuna riproduzione:sia cliccando sui file sia cliccando sul tasto play...insomma, inutile.
<glpiana> senza dover andare a guardare le partizioni che avevi fatto
<DarkSun> io sono old style, lo sai  glpiana :D
<glpiana> forza100, hai installato i codec? ubuntu-restricted-extras
<glpiana> DarkSun, I know ;)
<forza100> come faccio?
<DarkSun> forza100, controlla prima che ci siano
<glpiana> forza100, lo facciamo da terminale. apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<glpiana> se ci son già te lo dice
<glpiana> stacco
<forza100> sembra stia scaricando
<glpiana> forza100, ok. magari banshee chiudilo e dopo l'installazione prova
<luigi_> glpiana,  grazie farò elimina e reinstalla
<glpiana> luigi_, ok
<forza100> ok...proverò...grazie mille...nick caseario ;-)
<glpiana> forza100, caseario? lol
<glpiana> me la spiegherai ;)
<forza100>  c'è qlcn che può aiutarmi?
<forza100> sto installando i codec per banshee...ad un tratto è apparsa una finestra con scritto : Configurazione del pacchetto. E poi :Configurazione in corso di ttf-mscorefonts-installer con sotto tutta la trafila sotto..ora non va più avanti.che faccio?
<OverMe> !image | forza100
<ubot-it> forza100: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<forza100> un'immagine di cosa?
<OverMe> [...]ad un tratto è apparsa una finestra con scritto[...]
<enzotib> forza100, devi accettare la licenza
<enzotib> forza100, TAB poi invio
<forza100> ok grazie mille!
<forza100> ero bloccato
<luigi_> scheda video geforce: su un vecchio pc  ho la 2 con driver raccomandati installati e in uso che però nn ce la fa a gestire unit. sul protatile ho go 7300 che ce la fa a gestire unit ma a spanne nn ha i driver sani
<forza100> installati i codec banshee ancora non funziona: non mi riproduce nessun file audio
<enzotib> forza100, l'hai riavviato?
<forza100> banshee?si
<forza100> niente...banshee non vuole funzionare
<jester-> sera
<DarkSun> c'è un link dove posso prendere la versione alternate della 10.04?
<Hitek> sera
<enzotib> DarkSun, http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<Hitek> qualcuno sa come aiutarmi sul perche il mio pennino usb non riesce a trovare reti?
<jester-> DarkSun: http://releases.ubuntu.com
<DarkSun> grazie enzotib jester-
<luigi_> ciao grazie
<airgnox> ragazzi come si aggiornano i programmi tipo Vlc vorrei aggiornarlo all'ultima versione
<jester-> airgnox: a tuo rischio e pericolo vai sul sito e vedi se passano un .deb
<airgnox> jester , promettente
<airgnox> non è stabile l'ultima versione ?
<jester-> airgnox: applicazioni nei repo sono stabili, esterne non si sa
<airgnox> jester, lasciondo perdere vlc in generale se ho un programma installato tipo skype come lo aggiorno ?
<airgnox> in pratica che comando uso per disinstallare ?
<airgnox> sudo remove skype ?
<DarkSun> se è presente nei repository, ti basta semplicemente un apt-get update && apt-get upgrade per aggiornare la versione, qualora fosse presente
<DarkSun> per rimuovere skype, apt-get remove --purge skype
<airgnox> DarkSun, non basta solo remove ?
<DarkSun> --purge ti elimina anche i file di configurazione
<DarkSun> quindi elimina ogni residuo di quel programma
<enzotib> quasi, non elimina la config personale degli utenti
<airgnox> DarkSun, quindi la pulizia di sistema che faccio da ambiente grafico corrisponde a sudo apt-get purge ?
<DarkSun> non saprei dirti come funziona la pulizia di sistema
<DarkSun> enzotib, sì, esatto. particolare importante
<jester-> airgnox: sudo apt-get autoremove sega tutte le lib zombi
<jester-> airgnox: non serve altro
<K99Brain> !pulireubuntu | airgnox
<ubot-it> airgnox: pulire ubuntu is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PulireUbuntu
<airgnox> fatemi capire un attimo quando una nuova versione stabile del software esce la ritrovo su synaptic ?
<airgnox> vorrei capire un po' come gestire i software
<enzotib> airgnox, sì
<airgnox> ok perfetto
<enzotib> airgnox, sempre se hai installato da repo, se installi scaricandoti un deb e installandolo, allora niente aggiornamento
<airgnox> enzotib , che differenza c'è
<airgnox> coi repo ti installa tutto in automatico
<airgnox> mentre senza ti devi andare a cercare il deb da installare?
<enzotib> !repo | airgnox
<ubot-it> airgnox: Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu
<airgnox> :D
<enzotib> airgnox, se un'applicazione non la trovi nei repo (cosa non tanto facile) ti devi cercare un repo non ufficiale, oppure un deb, o in ultima analisi un tar.gz, o addirittura compilartelo
<enzotib> diciamo che la stragrande maggioranza degli utenti non ha bisogno di andare oltre lo step 2
<airgnox> enzotib, grazie delle info
<Devidino_91> airgnox:  tengo a precisare che nel momento dell'avanzamento i repo non ufficiali vanno rimosso
<Devidino_91> rimossi*
<enzotib> l'installer lo fa in automatico, almeno quello della 11.04, ma non sono pratico di avanzamenti, non lo faccio mai
<airgnox> io ho la 10.04 e ho notato che molto software è piu arretrato e volevo sapere se conveniva aggiornarlo
<Devidino_91> airgnox:  dipende ,
<Devidino_91> vado a cena
<airgnox> vado a cena pure io
<enzotib> airgnox, se hai la 10.04 probabilmente è per la stabilità di una LTS, se invece vuoi che i pacchetti siano più vicini alle ultime releases, installa la 11.04
<airgnox> per ora grazie a tutti
<airgnox> volevo mantenere una LTs per ora finche non son tanto pratico
<luca230103> buona sera
<luca230103> ci sono operatori?
<luca230103> c'e' qualcuno?
<luca230103> qualcuno puo' aiutarmi ad installare mercury messanger
<Steeler> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<xyz_> ciao a tutti ho aggiornato la versione 10.10 alla 11.04 però mi trovo in difficoltà a riaprire le finestre quando le riduco ad icona specialmente amsn, come posso fare? tra l'altro per sbaglio amsn l'ho eliminato dal launcher a sinistra è possibile rimettercelo? grazie per il supporto
<Devidino_91> xyz_: si il problema è che è unity che è così
<Devidino_91> xyz_:  anche io mi ci sono trovato male e sono tornato a gnome base
<xyz_> mi tornava infatti molto meglio la vecchia versione
<xyz_> ma per rimetterlo devo reinstallare la 10.10?
<Devidino_91> xyz_:  no no basta disabilitare unity
<Devidino_91> alla avvio alla schermata di login
<Devidino_91> in basso hai un piccola barra che ti fa sceglire
<Devidino_91> tu abilita gnome classico
<Devidino_91> e accedi:D rivedrai il tuo amato gnome xyz_
<angelo_> ciao
<angelo_> dopo l'ultimo riavvio lo scorrimento del trackpad a due dita non funge più, ed è scomparsa anche la scheda dal pannello preferenze mouse. cosa devo fare?
<jester-> !gnomereset | angelo_
<ubot-it> angelo_: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private e riavviare la sessione
<angelo_> ha, ma io uso unity
<angelo_> è uguale?
<jester-> angelo_: poi dai anche unity --reset
<angelo_> ok, thanks
<angelo_> vi faccio sapere
<jester-> angelo_: sempre gnome è
<angelo_> ah ok
<angelo_> ignorantissimo. credevo che la shell pregiudicasse il resto
<luca_230103> buonasera
<luca_230103> ci sono operatori?
<luca_230103> ragazzi x copiare un file sulla 386 con permessi di rootcartella i
<luca_230103> qualcuno usa mercury messanger?
<Matt_91> !qualcuno | luca_230103
<ubot-it> luca_230103: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<luca_230103> dovrei copiare un messi di rootfile sulla cartella i386 con per
<luca_230103> dovrei copiare un file sulla cartella i386 con permeroot    ssi di
<xyz_> ciao a tutti ho rimesso gnome classico però mi è scomparsa la barra di sotto dove si visualizzano le finestre ridotte come posso fare per riattivarla? grazie per la collaborazione
<jester-> !gnomereset | xyz_
<ubot-it> xyz_: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private e riavviare la sessione
<luca_230103> qualcuno mi puo' aiutare a configur?are mercury messanger
<luca_230103> non mi va la web
<luca_230103> ho scaricato libjmutil
<xyz_> l'avevo già fatto tant'è che ho .gnome2 e .gnome2.bak
<Matt_91> luca_230103: dimmi cosa capisci e di questa frase:"dovrei copiare un file sulla cartella i386 con permeroot    ssi di" io sinceramente nulla
<xyz_> e così via
<Matt_91> xyz_: riavviato?
<xyz_> si l'avevo già fatto tempo fa ma poi il problema si è ripresentato
<xyz_> come posso reinstallare gnome base?
<luca_230103> ho il file libjmutil.so e dovrei copiarlo nella cartella i386
<luca_230103> ma ci vogliono i permessi di root
<Matt_91> xyz_: potresti provare a aggiungere manualemnte il pannello, schiacci u quello che hai già con il destro e fai aggiungi pannello
<xyz_> si quello l'ho fatto però se riduco ad icona una pagina non mi si vede
<Matt_91> luca_230103: apri il terminale e dai: gksudo nautilus
<Matt_91> copi il file dove devi copiarlo e chidi senfa fare altri danni
<xyz_> mi sa che devo modificare qualcosa nelle proprietà ma non so cosa
<Matt_91> xyz_: click destro sul nuovo pannello +aggiungi al pannello... e aggiungi Selettore finestre ;)
<jester-> xyz_: rinominando quelle cartelle gnome torna a impostazioni iniziali di default
<luca_230103> matt91 come faccio a copiarlo?
<jester-> xyz_: poi se si è maldestri è un attimo segarsi un pannello
<luca_230103> matt91 ho fatto come hai detto ma non fa nulla
<Matt_91> luca_230103: di solito come fai a copiare un file?
<luca_230103> matt ho dato il comando da terminale
<luca_230103> non fa nulla  uso xubuntu
<xyz_> si jester lo so però probabilmente devo avere un qualke errore di gnome che tt le volte mi fa riavere sempre sto problema non è che posso tramite il terminale reinstallare solo gnome?
<Matt_91> luca_230103: aaaa alora tutto cambia
<Matt_91> luca_230103: prova: gksudo thunar
<Matt_91> se non unfia prova con: sudo thunar
<Matt_91> e metti la password e dai invio
<luca_230103> ok  grazie
<Matt_91> luca_230103: e la prossima volta che chiedi esprimiti meglio che no non siamo mella tua testa
<jester-> xyz_: apri synaptic cerca per nome gnome e reinsalla tutti i pacchetti
<xyz_> ok
<Devidino_91> jester-:  ma .... reinstalla tutto?:S
<jester-> Devidino_91: cosi si leva la fisima
<xyz_> scusa una cosa ma devo selezionare tutti quelli che mi sono apparsi?
<Devidino_91> xyz_:  si! ma io non lo farei xd che problema hai?
<jester-> xyz_: gnome-etcetera etcetera
<Devidino_91> jester-:  ma cosi rienstalla anche gnome base e non vorrei essere in lui se incorre in problemi
<xyz_> davidino ho il problema che gnome funziona male e a resettarlo rifunziona bene ma dopo qualche settimana funziona male di nuovo non riesco a capire che cavolo c'ha
<jester-> xyz_: sbaglio o hai anche una bella collezione di ppa
<Devidino_91> xyz_:  funziona male che significa? spiegati meglio,
<jester->  quali ti hanno installato qualche lib farlocca
<Devidino_91> jester-:  ha aggiornato senza rimuovere i ppa?
<Devidino_91> :D
<jester-> Devidino_91: è un sospetto
<Devidino_91> jester-:  a ecco si inizia a capire il "funziona male":D
<xyz_> tipo mi carica male un pannello intendo graficamente oppure mi scompare di punto in bianco il pannello di sotto o mi scompaiono le icone a sinistra in alto tutto un casino così
<jester-> Devidino_91: ma una volta che ti piazza la lib di versione superiore a toglierli non è che risolvi, a meno di sapere il pacchetto che fa il pirl
<Devidino_91> xyz_:  utilizza i driver grafici open? jester- capito capito , era da toglierli prima
<Devidino_91> jester-:  a questo punto non conviene entrare in runlevel 3
<xyz_> i driver proprietari
<jester-> non dovrebbero centrare i driver grafici
<jester-> Devidino_91: a quale pro
<Devidino_91> jester-:  poi lanciare un sudo apt-get autoremove gnome-base --purge
<Devidino_91> :D
<jester-> xyz_: pia la live e fai un fsck -c della partizione che ti cerca blocchi difettosi
<jester-> Devidino_91: è un controsenso
<Devidino_91> jester-:  perchè rimuove gnome e lo rienstalla una volta rimossi i ppa
<xyz_> la live?
<Devidino_91> xyz_:  si un live cd
<jester-> xyz_: per logica potrebbe essere la partizione con dei blocchi a buone donne, se ci scrive sopra poi non legge correttamente
<jester-> xyz_: non puoi fare la scansione della partizione in uso
<Devidino_91> jester-:  ok:D
<xyz_> aiuto non ci sto capendo più niente
<luca_230103> matt91  su mercury la mia web integrata non viene vista
<jester-> xyz_: da livecd sudo fsck /dev/sdxx
<Devidino_91> xyz_:  si scusa , dunque metti la live cd di ubuntu , o debian based quello che hai, poi avviata apri un terminale e fai sudo fsck -c
<jester-> xx = numero lettera della partizione ubuntu, per es sda1
<jester-> sudo fsck -c /dev/sdquelcheè
<xyz_> ok davidino grazie per la spiegazione un pò più umana :)
<Devidino_91> xyz_:  anche jester- è stato umano , si capiva bene:D
<xyz_> ok però la live che ho è della 10.10 mentre io ho aggiornato alla 11.04 va bene lo stesso?
<jester-> xyz_: frega niente
<Devidino_91> xyz_:  si si serve solo una scansione della partizione:D
<xyz_> mui bien
<xyz_> booo qui non parte niente
<Devidino_91> xyz_:  ma devi ravviare e usare il disco!
<Devidino_91> !live
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'live'
<Devidino_91> !livecd
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'livecd'
<xyz_> va bè guardate lasciamo perdere che tanto non mi riesce lo tengo col pannello così e bona sennò ci divento scemo
<xyz_> grazie lo stesso ciao
<Devidino_91> xyz_:  b'ha! come vuoi
<Devidino_91> jester-:  dopo tutta sta trafila , lo tiene così
<jester-> sigh
<Devidino_91> jester-:  perchè non ha capito come avviare una live-.-
<jester-> chissà come ha installato
<Devidino_91> bastava aspettarsi due secondi gli stavo scrivendo bene cosa doveva fare:D jester- difatti me lo chiedo anche io
 * realnot hi guys
<michele> Ciao a tutti, c'è qualcuno connesso? Avrei una domanda da fare...
<michele> Esiste un indicator per facebook su Ubuntu 11.04 che mi segnali le notifiche?
<Synaptic> salve ragazzi avrei un problemino, dopo l'aggiornamento a 11.04 quando chiudo un'applicazione sparisce (non va + nel pannello vicino all'orologio) ma il processo rimane attivo
<Synaptic> come posso fare affichè le mie applicazioni come per esempio skype o emesene mettano la loro icona in tray sul pannello?
<Synaptic> attendo risposta se qualcuno lo sà...
<alnuvola> Synaptic forse vedendo nelle impostazioni troveri l'opzione che desider :D
<Synaptic> alnuvola, nelle opzioni dei client?
<Synaptic> o opzioni di ubuntu?
<alnuvola> del client se ti riferisci a skype ed emense
<Cray> Buona sera a tutti
<lukafulmine> scusate avrei una domanda da porvi...io ho una pennina della kingston G2 8GB,la quale non mi viene più montata sul pc,ho provato a formattarla ma tutte le volte mi restituisce un errore del tipo:  Error creating file system: helper exited with exit code 1: cannot mount /dev/sdc1 at /tmp/job-mkfs-fSn0g2: No such device or address
<roxdragon> ext3?
<lukafulmine> e mi si scollega dal pc e la devo togliere e rimettere e mi da nuovamente lo stesso problema,ho provato anche con fcsk mi dice azzerà????,,,,,e poi dando il comando dmesg | tail mi restituisce questo output:  [11686.576953] sd 16:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off
<lukafulmine> [11686.576957] sd 16:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00
<lukafulmine> [11686.577908] sd 16:0:0:0: [sdc] No Caching mode page present
<lukafulmine> [11686.577914] sd 16:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through
<lukafulmine> [11686.581528] sd 16:0:0:0: [sdc] No Caching mode page present
<FloodBotIt1> lukafulmine: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<lukafulmine> [11686.581533] sd 16:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through
<lukafulmine> ho già provato a formatatarla in ext3 e ext2 ,fat ....ma niente da fare mi restituisce sempre lo stesso problema
<lukafulmine> qualche consiglio???
<Cray> Salve a tutti. Qualcuno sa come far funzionare IPTState in Ubuntu 11.04? Il programma si apre ma non mi visualizza nulla!!!
<roxdragon> lukafulmine,  provala su un altro pc
<roxdragon> Cray, lancialo da shell e vedi gli errori
<Cray> roxdragon, gia fatto non ho errori, il programma lo faccio partire da terminale ma non mi visualizza le connessioni attive!
<luca230103> ragazzi aiutatemi un modo x fare videoconferenza con utenti windows msn
<lukafulmine> roxdragon su un'altro pc funziona
<lukafulmine> l'unica cosa che il pc il quale sto utilizzando adesso è praticamente nuovo
<lukafulmine> ed è solo con questa pennina che non funziona
<lukafulmine> con gli altri hdd esterni va benissimo
<luca230103> ragazzi qualche consiglio?
<lukafulmine> credevo fosse qualche installazione andata male di ubuntu allora l'ho "formattato" e invece stessa cosa sia con ubuntu 10.10 che con ubuntu 11.04
<lukafulmine> sull'altro pc andava sia con ubuntu 10.10 che con ubuntu 11.04
<luca230103> ci sono operatori?
<roxdragon> lukafulmine,  allora sarà il pc
<roxdragon> udev penso
<roxdragon> !udev
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'udev'
<roxdragon> Cray, one moment
<lukafulmine> roxdragon ho provato ora a montarla manualmente e sembra funzionare.....faccio una prova e ti faccio sapere subito comunque ha filesystem ext4
<Cray> roxdragon, grazie :)
<luca230103> ragazzi qualcuno puo' aiutarmi?
<roxdragon> ok lukafulmine
<roxdragon> !qualcuno | luca230103
<ubot-it> luca230103: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<roxdragon> Cray,  prova ad avviarlo da root
<luca230103> fare una videoconferenza con utenti windows msn
<roxdragon> uhm io uso gmail non saprei per msn...
<roxdragon> !forum | luca230103
<ubot-it> luca230103: forum is http://forum.ubuntu-it.org
<Cray> roxdragon, lo avvio già utilizzando sudo, perchè se non utilizzo sudo mi scrive: "ERROR: Couldn't retreive conntrack table: Operation not permitted"
<roxdragon> uhm...
<lukafulmine> roxdragon adesso funziona ma ad esempio quando sono tornato sul pc (quello in cui funzionata nel copiare un file mi ha detto impossibile copiare filesystem di sola lettura...)e si è scollegata.poi ho dovuto staccarla e riattacarla e funziona "relativamente anche su questo pc"....
<lukafulmine> *funzionava
<roxdragon> strano... l'altro pc e linux?
<lukafulmine> si anche l'altro è ubuntu 11.04
<lukafulmine> non vorrei che fosse la pennina danneggiata,perchè sembra che quando sia in copia e che quindi abbia bisogno di più corrente,si spenga....
<lukafulmine> poi adesso nel pc nuovo non ho dovuto nemmeno montarla manualmente,si è montata automaticamente.....roxdragon che stranezze!!!!
<lukafulmine> roxdragon secondo te cos'è???
<lukafulmine> roxdragon comunque grazie 1000....buonaserata
<Cray> roxdragon, grazie per la disponibilità, ciao.
<Marcolino> how can i do to optimize speed and efficiency... just installed... thankyou!
<zul_> ciao a tutti
<airgnox> ciao
<zul_> chi puo aiutarmi sull'installazione di svn
<zul_> ho installato svn e quando provo a connettermi al server ottengo il seguente errore: svn server sent unexpected return value 403 forbidden in response to options request for
<zul> c'è nessuno?
<twilight> ANNUNCIO: online il nuovo sito di ubuntu-it: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/
<Carlin0> nuovo ?
<twilight> Carlin0, si..nuovo cms, nuova grafica
<Carlin0> vedo vedo :)
<twilight> :)
#ubuntu-it 2011-05-12
<Carlin0> notte a tutti
<riki> ciao a tutti. qualcuno sa dirmi perchè ubuntu 11.04 funziona perfettamente fino al primo riavvio dopo l'installazione e poi al secondo riavvio mi appare una finestra che mi dice che il mio hardware non supporta unity???
<MeteoPatico> Ciao scusate mi riservirebbe il comando per attivare i driver nvidia visto che li ho reinstallati Grazie.
<MeteoPatico> non c'è nessuno...
<webpower> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Xorg?action=show&redirect=Hardware%2FVideo%2FConfigurareXorg
<webpower> segui la guida
<MeteoPatico> webpower:  ciao
<webpower> ciao
<MeteoPatico> era un semplice comando che ora non ricordo
<MeteoPatico> me lo aveva dato attempt ma non lo avevo segnato
<webpower> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start ?
<webpower> questo?
<MeteoPatico> era tipo xconfig
<MeteoPatico> ora non ricordo
<MeteoPatico> ho fatto dei casini e ho appena formattato
<MeteoPatico> solo che questa distribuzione non si attiva i driver dassola come facevano le altre...
<webpower> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<webpower> è questo
<MeteoPatico> io li ho installati quelli raccomandati
<MeteoPatico> e credo sia quello spe
<webpower> devi riavviare dopo
<MeteoPatico> webpower:  ma come mai fa così adesso tu ne sai qualcosa?
<webpower> cosa fa?
<MeteoPatico> non attiva i driver
<MeteoPatico> della scheda grafica
<webpower> ti dice qualcosa il terminale?
<MeteoPatico> si te lo pasto?
<MeteoPatico> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<MeteoPatico> webpower:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/606384/
<MeteoPatico> che dici provo a dare una riavviata?
<webpower> no
<webpower> bisogna creare xorg
<webpower> dai: sudo rm -r /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<webpower> poi ridai il comando di prima
<webpower> e poi riavvia
<webpower> ma ti sei svegliato col pallino stamattina? :P
<MeteoPatico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/606385/
<MeteoPatico> ehehehe ce l'hai con me webpower ?
<MeteoPatico> è dalle 5 che ci son dietro
<webpower> prova a riavviare
<MeteoPatico> si arrivo stavo installando una'altra cosa
<MeteoPatico> prima però mi segno i comandi da dare stavolta che se mi ricapita non impazzisco
<MeteoPatico> ok ora riavvio speriamo bene
<A|\|DR34> webpower:  ci sei?
<A|\|DR34> volevo dirti grazie ora funziona tutto (i comandi stavolta me li sono segnati)
<Oldcase> Ciao ho un problema con skype non funziona il microfono
<glpiana> ola
<Oldcase> Ciao ho un problema con skype non funziona il microfono
<glpiana> Oldcase, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Telefonia/Skype#Risoluzione_dei_problemi
<Oldcase> glpiana:  mi dice che non esiste il file
<glpiana> Oldcase, che versione di ubuntu hai?
<Oldcase> kubuntu natty
<glpiana> Oldcase, ok, ma prima di andare a cercare il file (immagino tu ti riferisca a /etc/asound.conf e ti chiedo la prossima volta di psecificare perchè io lo schemro del tuo pc non lo vedo :D ) hai seguito le procedure descritte? non hanno portato a nulla?
<Oldcase> si il file è quello ho incollato in dolphin il percorso e dice che non esiste
<glpiana> Oldcase, oki, rispondi però a quello che ti chiedo
<Oldcase> si
<Oldcase> a lo devo creare allora
<glpiana> Oldcase, vabbè, quando hai voglia rispondi a ciò che ti ho chiesto sopra
<Oldcase> ci provo sono impedito
<glpiana> Oldcase, ma hai letto quello che ti ho scritto? o hai letto solo la prima riga?
<Oldcase> ho letto tutto
<glpiana> e la risposta è?
<Oldcase> ora sto provando a creare il file con i privilegi di amministratore
<Oldcase> la risposta è che sto provando a seguire bene le procedure
<glpiana> Oldcase, ok, non hai letto
<Oldcase> della guida che mi haiu dato
<glpiana> Oldcase, ti ho chiesto se hai seguito le procedure precedenti e se ha portato a qualcosa
<Oldcase> ancora no
<Oldcase> sto provando ripeto sono impedito
<glpiana> Oldcase, ma tu le guide le leggi dal basso all'alto? o zompettando qui e là?
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<Oldcase> glpiana:  non ci riesco
<angelo> salve a tutti, ho un problema con avogadro,programma di chimica.praticamente a partire dalla 9.04 o 9.10 si avvia ma non mi permettre di disegnare praticamente lo schermo del programma rimane nero.Si intravedono appena le linee che traccio.Inoltre fa fatica a chiudersi il programma devo forzare uscita.Puo essere problema driver video? grazie
<massimo18> !info avogadro
<ubot-it> avogadro (source: avogadro): Molecular Graphics and Modelling System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-3.2ubuntu2 (natty), package size 3559 kB, installed size 6520 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 powerpc all)
<angelo> abbiate pazienza dove devo vedere?
<massimo18> no angelo era per conoscenza mia
<massimo18> non era per te :)
<angelo> a ok :)
<glpiana> angelo, aspetta che provo
<Oldcase> glpiana:  io la guida la sto seguendo e siccome nella prima parte dice di fare quello che ho già tentato di fare in vano... non mi resta che creare questo file di testo
<angelo> ok grazie
<glpiana> Oldcase, ok non ci capiamo io e te
<glpiana> Oldcase, prima dici che le cose prima non le hai fatte ora dici che le cose prima le hai fatte
<massimo18> Oldcase: ma il microfono funziona con il registratore di suoni (ad esempio)?
<Oldcase> massimo18:  non ho provato
<massimo18> Oldcase: prova
<Oldcase> si
<glpiana> Oldcase, allora vedi che non hai fatto quello che c'è scritto nella guida!!! -.-
<massimo18> lol
<glpiana> Per la risoluzione dei problemi audio procedere come segue:
<massimo18> sgamato
<glpiana> Selezionare Sistema → Preferenze → Audio e verificare che l'audio stia lavorando correttamente.
<glpiana> Selezionare Applicazioni → Audio e Video → Registratore di Suoni e controllare che il microfono stia funzionando.
<glpiana> Oldcase, dalla guida che ti ho indicato
<glpiana> angelo, io ho installato avogadro e l'ho avviato
<glpiana> angelo, la prima cosa che ho fatto e stato cliccare col sinistro e tenendolo schicciato trascinare. si forma il legame con due atomi agli estremi
<angelo> anche a me si avvia ma poi non faccioniente perche non permette di creare non si vede
<glpiana> angelo, mmm... magari è un problema di accelerazione 3d? la tua scheda ha accelerazione 3d su ubuntu?
<angelo> nelle versioni precedente invece solo da root in 8.10 funziona bene
<massimo18> da root?
<massimo18> uhm
<angelo> dammi una mano a verificare 3d ho una ati
<glpiana> angelo, l'hai mica avviato da root?
<angelo> adesso no ma con 10.10 funzionava solo da root adesso neanche cosi
<angelo> da terminale
<glpiana> angelo, ma tu hai aggiornato? o installato mantenendo la home?
<angelo> ho fatto avanzamento 11.04 comunque per me sono driver
<glpiana> angelo, aspetta
<massimo18> Oldcase: allora?
<glpiana> angelo, scrivi nel terminale: mv .avogadro .avogadro_old
<angelo> dimmi come posso verificare accelerazione 3d.Forse con driver proprietari funziona.
<angelo> ok
<glpiana> angelo, poi avvialo NON da root
<Oldcase> allora ho dovuto installare audacity perchè kubuntu non ha il reg di suoni
<massimo18> -.-
<glpiana> angelo, se ancora non va vediamo i driver
<Oldcase> ho provato a reg qualcosa ma niente
<massimo18> Oldcase: allora non penso sia skype il problema
<glpiana> audacity è il programma meno indicato
<Oldcase> nel kmixer però vede il dispositivo di acquisizione che sarebbe la webcam...
<massimo18> ?
<glpiana> Oldcase, hai il microfono sulla webcam?
<Oldcase> si
<glpiana> Oldcase, e sui dispositivi di skype cosa hai configurato come microfono?
<Oldcase> mette solo pulseaudio senza possibilità di altre scelte
<angelo> fatto
<glpiana> angelo, e?
<angelo> niente e ritornato prompt
<glpiana> angelo, -.-
<glpiana> angelo, anche tu leggi solo le prime righe e tralasci il resto?
<glpiana> <glpiana> angelo, poi avvialo NON da root
<massimo18> :)
<angelo> sisi gia fatto
<glpiana> bah a questo punto penso di essere io il problema stamattina. massimo18 che ne dici?
<angelo> devi aver pazienza perche con unity devo proprio capirlo
<massimo18> glpiana: ci vuole un caffè
<glpiana> angelo, ma che c'entra unity?
<glpiana> angelo, hai spostato la directory, hai avviato il programma e?
<angelo> devo prendere dimestichezza con menu
<glpiana> va? non va? si impasta? esplode?
<angelo> lol
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> vabbè, avdo a fare due passi
<glpiana> ciao a dopo
<massimo18> ecco
<Oldcase> ragazzi che faccio?
<OverMe> oh hi
<Odo> Giorno
<Oldcase> io resto fermo al fatto che non riesco a creare con i privilegi di amministratore il file /etc/asound.conf./ mi spiegate come fare?
<glpiana> Oldcase, no perchè non ti serve quel file. non c'è più quel file in natty
<Oldcase> glpiana:  ah ok allora hai qualche soluzione al riguardo?
<glpiana> Oldcase, recupera un registratore di suoni per kde, che io non conosco, e procedi come dice la guida. prima di usarlo su skype bisogna essere certi che il microfono funzioni
<Oldcase> ok
<Oldcase> glpiana:  il microfono funziona bene con audacity
<angelo> glpiana:ho copiato cartella ma niente
<glpiana> Oldcase, chiudi audacity e prova skype allora
<glpiana> angelo, scrivi: glxinfo | grep render
<glpiana> !paste | angelo
<ubot-it> angelo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<angelo> glxinfo non installato installo?
<glpiana> sì
<Oldcase> glpiana:  non funziona quello di skype perchè non mi fa proprio scegliere il tipo di dispositivo di acquisizione l'unica opzione che c'è è pulseaudio
<glpiana> Oldcase, lascia pulse audio e fai la chimata di prova usando sia il microfono della webcam che l'altro se ne hai un altro
<Oldcase> ho solo quello la chiamata l'ho fatta già
<glpiana> Oldcase, oki, non so altro
<Oldcase> vabè
<Oldcase> Grazie lo stesso
<angelo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/606412/
<massimo18> Oldcase: apri un terminale e prova così: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<massimo18> azz
<OverMe> aveva fretta
<massimo18> -.-
<angelo> glpiana:ho incollato bene:)  ?
<glpiana> angelo, sì sei bravissimo
<angelo> tanks
<angelo> thanks
<glpiana> angelo, avvia avogadro da terminale
<glpiana> angelo, poi copia quello che esce su pastebin
<angelo> ok
<glpiana> angelo, dimmi anche se ti appaiono le frecce degli assi in basso a destra
<glpiana> in basso a sinistra, correggo
<angelo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/606412/
<angelo> le barre si vedono a sinistra
<glpiana> angelo, hai visto cosa hai messo su pastebin?
<angelo> scusa, ma purtroppo mi hanno chiamato in segreteria e dovrei andare: grazie comunque
<glpiana> angelo, vabbè, come vuoi :)
<carmelo_> msg nickserv register password-scelta indirizzo-email
<glpiana> sì sì proprio così
<carmelo_> salve
<carmelo_> come faccio a entrare nel canale ufficiale di ubuntu?
<massimo18> lol
<Odo> carmelo_, se intendi quello internazionale scrivi /join #ubuntu
<carmelo_> quello nazionale
<massimo18> -.-
<glpiana> carmelo_, ci sei già
<glpiana> -.-
<carmelo_> ok
<carmelo_> scusate
<snake__> buon dì a tutti
<snake__> caffè?
<glpiana> !chat | snake__
<ubot-it> snake__: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> snake__, tutte le volte la stessa pantomima?
<snake__> glpiana: sorry
<carmelo_> ragazzi avrei un piccolo problema io ho due partizioni dove ho ubuntu e una dove ce wind 7 vorrei eliminare una anche per problemi di spazio come faccio?
<snake__> carmelo_: apri gparted ed elimini la partizione per poi ricrearla
<carmelo_> forse nn c'e lo
<snake__> gestore dischi
<snake__> carmelo_: ma vuoi unica partizione?
<carmelo_> praticamente avevo fatto la formattazione di ubuntu  ma ho sbagliato e ho istallato ubuntu in una terza partizione che ora nn uso
<carmelo_> e mi occupa spazio inutile
<carmelo_> ma eliminado la partizione lo spazio si intergra cn quale sistema operativo?
<snake__> carmelo_: allora avvia gestore dischi, elimini la partizione nuova e fai il resize della partizione di win,se invece vuoi che quello spazio venga assegnato ad ubuntu devi avviare per forza una live
<carmelo_> cioe?
<carmelo_> scusami ma nn sn molto pratico,
<snake__> carmelo_ : se vuoi assegnare lo spazio di quella partizione ad ubuntu,devi smontare la partizione che utilizzi in questo momento,e non è possibile
<snake__> perciò devi avviare una live
<carmelo_> cose i live
<snake__> il cd di ubuntu
<carmelo_> ok
<carmelo_> se no lo spazio verrà assegnato ad wind 7
<snake__> no
<snake__> non è automatico
<snake__> è una tua scelta
<carmelo_> quindi rimarà vuota
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<snake__> si,se vuoi assegnarla a win,devi smontarla e fare un resize
<snake__> jester-: buon dì
<carmelo_> ok capiti
<snake__> carmelo_: lo stesso vale per ubuntu,ma con la differenza che devi avviare una live
<carmelo_> quindi riistallare il sistema operativo
<snake__> no
<jofor> salve
<carmelo_> e dal live come devo fare
<jofor> che ti è successo?
<snake__> carmelo_: siccome non sono mai andato in sintonia con gestore dischi,se vuoi ti posso aiutare con gparted
<snake__> da terminale sudo apt-get install gparted
<carmelo_> ok
<carmelo_> lo faccio
<snake__> dopo che ha finito
<snake__> sudo gparted
<snake__> jofor:
<carmelo_> ok fatto tutto
<carmelo_> gparted e avviato
<snake__> avviato gparted
<snake__> ok
<snake__> vedi la partizione di ubu che non usi?
<snake__> clicca destro smonta,clicca destro elimina
<carmelo_> mi dice impossibile smontare
<snake__> da terminale sudo fdisk -l
<snake__> e  lo metti su pstebin
<snake__> anzi no
<snake__> direttamente questo sudo umount /dev/sdx o quello dove è ubuntu che non usi
<jofor> tutto bn ragazzi?
<snake__> jofor: mi che ti sgrida glpiana
<carmelo_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/606432/
<snake__> carmelo_: sudo umount /dev/sda7
<carmelo_> ok
<carmelo_> umount: /dev/sda7: non montato
<snake__> bene
<snake__> riapri gparted
<carmelo_> e aperto
<snake__> clicchi destro ed elimini
<carmelo_> su sda 7
<carmelo_> ?
<snake__> si
<snake__> la partizione di ubuntu che non usi
<snake__> che è dev/sda7
<Nath75> ciao
<carmelo_> mi dice impossibile eliminare smontare partiz. logiche che hanno un numero maggiore di 7
<snake__> smonta la swap
<snake__> entrambe
<snake__> e poi riprocedi
<carmelo_> ok fatto
<carmelo_> ora
<snake__> eliminata?
<snake__> smonta la partizione di win,e poi sempre destro resize
<snake__> e prendi lo spazio che ti serve
<angelo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/606435/   glpiana
<Nath75> ieri ho installato l'ultima versione sul  portatile, collegandolo ad un monitor esterno vedo: sul portatile la risoluzione è 4:3 e nitida, mentre sul monitor vedo a schermo intero ma con bassa risoluzione!?
<carmelo_> ma io nn voglio eliminare win
<snake__> infatti non ho detto che devi eliminare win
<snake__> ho detto di cliccare destro sulla partizione di win e fare resize
<jofor> devi settare il monitor dal tastino regolazione
<jofor> quello esterno
<angelo> glpiana non c e? mi stava aiutando a risolvere problema avogadro
<carmelo_> ok, ma come faccio a capire quale la parti di win
<snake__> ntfs
<Nath75> jofor: quindi è un problema del monitor non del software?
<jofor> esatto
<snake__> e poi se ci clicchi sopra te lo dice
<jofor> vedi ci sono dei tastini di regolazione
<jofor> io ho uno a led
<jofor> e sono silla destra in basso
<jofor> vedi c'è widw 4:3 ecc
<carmelo_> resize traduci pe favore
<jofor> esco, a dopo
<Nath75> ok grazie.. ho un altro problema: come faccio a dare un path esterno come un HD esterno, ad un programma come JDownloader. non sono riuscito ad individuare l'HD.
<snake__> carmelo hai smontato la partizione di win?ora clicca nuovamente destro sotto elimina c è resize
<snake__> o ridimensiona/sposta
<carmelo_> ridimensiona sposta
<carmelo_> ok
<carmelo_> si e aperta una finestra
<snake__> prendi tutto lo spazio che ti serve
<snake__> applica e arrivederci e grazie
<snake__> :-)
<carmelo_> ok grazie
<snake__> prego
<angelo> ragazzi potete aiutarmi con avogadro sopra ho postato cosa mi da da terminale quando avvio grazie
<_Matt_> ciao a tutti!
<jester-> angelo: avogadro sarebbe?
<angelo> programma chimica molecolare ,si avvia ma non mi permette di disegnare o creare niente
<angelo> o postato sopra cosa mi da da terminale
<angelo> ho
<angelo> forse driver
<angelo> prima da 9.10 andava
<angelo> tra l altro fa fatica a chiudersi
<jester-> angelo: io sopra non c'ero
<angelo> aspe
<jester-> angelo: da 9.10 hai avanzato?
<angelo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/606435/
<angelo> ho avanzato da 10.10 ma non funzionava neanche prima
<angelo> da 9.10 poi formattato
<jester-> angelo: da 9,10 a 10.10 diretto?
<angelo> nono
<angelo> 9.10 formattato e messo 10.10 poi avanzamento
<jester-> angelo: sembra che cerchi un widget
<angelo> non so che fare
<jester-> angelo: prova a lancialo dai menu
<jester-> che magari serve una stringa
<angelo> lo apro normalmente da icona
<jester-> angelo: e non si apre?
<angelo> si si apre ma non creo niente nello schermo e quando lo chiudo devoforzare uscita
<jester-> angelo: gnome unity?
<angelo> unity
<jester-> angelo: esci e rientra con calssic senza effetti
<angelo> abbi pazienza come faccio
<jester-> angelo: termina sessione, metti auser e pass, in basso compare una barra, clicchi su ubuntu e cambi
<jester-> angelo: termina sessione, metti auser e pass, in basso compare una barra, clicchi su ubuntu e cambF
<snake__> http://pastebin.com/c5LiYdqv nel menù grub non è così perche?
<snake__> cioè non c è Found Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS (10.04) on /dev/sdc1
<james333james> Is anybody here expert about proxies?
<Ivanseventynine> ciao a tutti
<jonny> ciao a tutti, il mio netbook con Ubuntu 10,04 impiega 10 minuti a avviarsi.... potete aiutarmi?
<glpiana> jonny, all'avvio del pc hai la scelta del sistema operativo?
 * realnot hi guys
<jonny> sì
<glpiana> jonny, allora piazzati sulla voce con cui avvi ubuntu e premi il tasto "e"
<glpiana> jonny, dopodichè ti piazzi in fondo alla irga che termina con quiet splash e cancelli entrambe le voci e poi premi ctrl+x per avviare ocn la modifica
<glpiana> in questo modo visualizzi le righe e magari puoi fare a caso a dove si frema
<glpiana> jonny, la modifica è momentanea, all'avvio successivo sarà come se nulla fosse successo
<e-DIO-t> guaglioni: buongiorno! Ripristino di sistema di emergenza. Macchina ibm, cd alternate 10.04.02. Se proprio devo ripristinare tutto l'ambaradan, secondo voi funziona un dpkg -recunfigure linux-headers-*
<e-DIO-t> o finisco di sfondare il tutto secondo voi?
<glpiana> e-DIO-t, io ti consiglio un apt-get install --reinstall pacchi
<jonny> non ho nulla al termine della riga con quiet splash... c'è poi solo più una riga con scritto "initrd /boot/ initrd. img-2.6.32.31-generic"
<e-DIO-t> glpiana,  ulteriore domanda: aprire la shell direttamente su /partizione/dellos è = a aprirla a caso e poi chrootare ?
<glpiana> jonny, ah hai grub vechcio
<glpiana> jonny, allora da terminale digita: cat /boot/grub/menu.lst        e metti su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | jonny
<jonny> forse sì, ma con quello nuovo mi dava sempre errore all'avvio, così un amico mi ha fatto questa modifica..
<ubot-it> jonny: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jonny> glpiana, ci vorranno 10 minuti però.. perchè il boot è lunghino...
<glpiana> jonny, ma adesso non sei collegato col pc in questione?
<jonny> no, con un altro
<jonny> perchè cercando nei forum mi proponevano di escludere dal Bios il Floppy (ma non ce l'ho sul netbook)
<jonny> e quindi con uno giravo in internet e con l'altro paciocco...
<jonny> cmq ho avviato già da un paio di minuti..
<glpiana> jonny, ascolta. avvialo in recovery allora e guarda come si comporta
<glpiana> ah oki, nulla allora
<glpiana> aspettiamo
<jonny> ok, grz
<jonny> cmq in recovery si comporta allo stesso modo..
<jonny> sempre 10 minut
<glpiana> jonny, anche se non ci sono io chiedi poi in canale come impostare grub 1 per levare quiet splash
<jonny> ok, speriamo funga.. grazie
<glpiana> jonny, ma a questo punto, se anche da recovery fa lo stesso non stare lì a modificare grub
<glpiana> jonny, avvia in recovery e guarda dove si ferma
<jonny> va bene, ma ora come faccio? devo comunque attendere che finisca tutto il lavoro di carica, no?
<glpiana> jonny, prova a dare ctrl+alt+canc che fa partire la procedura di riavvio
<jonny> non è che sfascio tutto mentre è in corso il boot?
<glpiana> jonny, se lo dai solo una volta no. se insisti e prendi a martellate il pc sì
<snake__> glpiana: protresti ipotizzare perche al boot non vedo ubuntu 10.04? http://pastebin.com/c5LiYdqv
<jonny> ok, fatto, ora vado con modalità ripristino, giusto?
<glpiana> jonny, sì
<jonny> e devo fare qualcosa in particolare? devo dare un comando o simili per farmi vedere qualcosa? O seleziono e stop?
<glpiana> snake__, Found Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS (10.04) on /dev/sdc1   update-grub la vede ma poi all'avvio non la vedi?
<glpiana> snake__, se è così è perchè non è sto grub quello che comanda
<snake__> glpiana: esatto
<glpiana> jonny, no, prendi nota di dove si blocca... magari se hai la fotocamera fai la foto e poi la posti
<glpiana> !image | jonny
<ubot-it> jonny: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<glpiana> snake__, quindi o avvii la versione che comanda grub e gli dai là l'update, oppure da quella che usi ora reinstalli grub... nel disco corretto
<snake__> ok
<glpiana> a dopo
<jonny> http://paste.ubuntu.com/606457/
<jonny> glpiana?
<jonny> ciao, c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi col problema di Boot che ho postato? mi stava seguendo glpiana ma mi sa che è andato a pranzo... http://paste.ubuntu.com/606457/
<jester-> jonny: da normale o da ripristino
<jonny> ripristino...
<jester-> jonny: con quale kernel
<jonny> e ora si è piantato del tutto... non dà più segni neanche la spia dell'hard disk
<jonny> mi pare la 32
<jonny> continua solo a lampaggegiare il cursore a metà della schermata nera
<jonny> jester, devo andare, provo a riconnettermi dopo le 16
<jonny> grazie
<glpiana> jonny, sei già uscito?
<jester-> <jonny> jester, devo andare, provo a riconnettermi dopo le 16
<glpiana> jester-, eh ma era ancora colleagu, ci ho provato ;)
<glpiana> *colleagu
<webpower_> ho lavato la tv col tubo dell'acqua ed ora non funziona più :\
<glpiana> !chat | webpower_
<ubot-it> webpower_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<webpower_> ah già, maledetto wine :\
<glpiana> webpower_, eddai
<miki> ragazzi ho un problema suo mio netbook, all'avvio da qualche giorno mi sce sulla barra superiore accanto all'indicatore della connessione wifi anche il tipo di tastiera che uso con la schitta USA, ho miodificato sia la lingua che la tastiera ed ho messo quella ITA ma ad ogni riavvio compare quella USA; mi dite come fare per far smettere sta cosa e per evitare che ad ogni avvio di pc compaia questa icona che prima non c'era? è il frut
<glpiana> !gnomereset | miki
<ubot-it> miki: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private e riavviare la sessione
<miki> glpiana: come devo scrivere nel terminale?
<glpiana> miki, non devi necessariamente farlo da terminale
<miki> come faccio allora?
<glpiana> miki, apri la tua home, visualizzi i file nascosti con ctrl + h e rinomini quelle directory
<miki> ok
<miki> spero che non si cancelli altro
<miki> :)
<giako> ciao, vorrei installare ubuntu su un vecchio notebook con 233 MB di RAM. che versione mi consigliate?
<giako> *256 Mb di Ram
<snake__> puppy
<Shin3> non riesco a collegarmi alle cartelle condivise su winzoz con il server di rete
<Shin3> o meglio no me la rileva
<glpiana> giako, puoi provare con lubuntu o xubuntu, ma mi sa che per installare devi usare la versione alternate
<giako> glpiana la mini remix di base si avvia graficamente? (me la consigli?)
<glpiana> giako, la mini remix base non so neanche cosa sia :)
<giako> glpiana ...e sul sito ufficiale nella sezione derivate....
<giako> glpiana http://www.ubuntu-mini-remix.org/
<giako> glpiana va bè, perdo un pò di tempo e la provo....
<glpiana> giako, con 233 mega di ram? prova ma non so se parte se ha installazione grafica
<giako> glpiana ok, grazie per l'info, farò qualche esperimento, ho il pomeriggio libero.... grazie a tutti ciao
<mrv> buongiorno... è il posto giusto per chiedere aiuto? :)
<glpiana> mrv, sì, se riguarda ubuntu :)
<mrv> perfetto :)
<jofor> ciao
<mrv> da qualche settimana ho installato ubuntu 11.04. su maverick e karmic avevo problemi di surriscaldamento, ma ad un livello tollerabile. da quando ho installato natty il pc continua a spegnersi e la temperatura raggiunge i 90 gradi in un attimo anche solo utilizzando un browser
<mrv> ho notato che i driver proprietari nvidia risultano installati ma non in uso
<mrv> cosa curiosa perchè unity non dovrebbe funzionare senza
<glpiana> mrv, quello è un problema del gestore, dice non in uso ma lo sono
<mrv> ok
<glpiana> mrv, unity necessita il 3d, infatti gira su compiz
<mrv> infatti il pannello di controllo nvidia funziona
<glpiana> mrv, prova a fare logout, scegli ubuntu classic no effect e vedi se le temperature migliorano. nel qaul caso se proprio ti piace unity installi unity-2d
<mrv> e riscontra temperature della gpu  sui 90, al momento
<aladinsane> hi
<nicotano> salve
<mrv> proviamo...
<Shin3> attraverso il server di rete non dovrei vedere le cartelle che ho condiviso nell'altro pc collegato attraverso router?
<glpiana> !samba | Shin3
<ubot-it> Shin3: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<aladinsane> salve posso chiedere a qualcuno info su una istallazione di ubuntu 11.04 ?
<glpiana> !chiedi | aladinsane
<ubot-it> aladinsane: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<aladinsane> ho un IBM thinkcentre
<aladinsane> sto provando a istallare diverse volte sia da usb che da cd
<Harris> ciao ragazzi ho un piccolo problema
<aladinsane> istallazione con usb dice che non trova il sistema operativo...
<aladinsane> istallazione cd si blocca a metà
<aladinsane> si blocca proprio la macchina non risponde piu
<glpiana> aladinsane, a metà che vuol dire? duranteil caricamento o durante la procedura di installazione?
<Harris> possiedo un internet key onda modello mw833up che nn funziona alla perfezione su ubuntu 11.04
<mrv> glpiana anche con l'interfaccia classica è sufficiente un video di youtube e tre tab aperti nel browser oltre a xchat e  nvidia x server setting
<mrv> per arrivare a 101/102 gradi
<nicotano> aladinsane, hai controllato il file iso che hai scaricaricato ? md5sum corrisponde ?  hai spazio sul disco dove vai a installare
<Harris> qualcuno può aiutarmi? se digito lsusb la chiavetta nn viene perfettamente riconosciuta
<OverMe> mrv, vuol dire che è l'ora di fare una revisione dei sistemi di raffreddamento
<mrv> anche quantomeno non basta il video a far scattare lo spegnimento automatico
<Harris> e difatti se accendo il pc con la chiavetta già inserita il network manager non si avvia proprio
<mrv> OverMe: cosa dovrei fare?
<glpiana> Harris, e levandola e reinserendola la vede?
<mrv> aprire il case e pulire la ventola ok, ma se poi la scheda video passa da 50 a 105 gradi in dieci minuti... hai voglia le ventole...
<OverMe> ce l'ha un dissipatore la scheda video?
<glpiana> mrv, controlla eprò che girino ste ventole
<glpiana> *però
<OverMe> e controlla anche che hai ancora pasta sul dissipatore altrimenti fa come il nonno alla nonna
<mrv> come posso controllare? fanno rumore
<aladinsane> durante l'istallazione
<Harris> glpiana, no nn succede nulla xk nn mi funziona proprio il network manager se però accendo il pc senza la chiavetta inserita e la colleggo quando ho già aperto una sessione di ubuntu allora mi chiede il codice pin e funziona
<mrv> ma non so se in effetti girino
<Harris> però ecco volevo capire xk
<OverMe> mrv, apri e guarda. certamente non è un problema di ubuntu se lo puoi usare come stufa
<mrv> so che l'hp ha rilasciato un aggiornamento del bios
<Harris> glpiana, se digito da terminale lsusb ci sono due device dove non mi esce scritto nulla quindi immagino k riconosca la chiavetta ma k nn funziona perfettamente
<mrv> che dovrebbe migliorare la gestione della ventola
<mrv> ma avendo installato solo ubuntu, ho l'impressione che l'aggiornamento del bios non sia tecnicamente alla mia portata
<Harris> glpiana, e molto spesso x connettermi devo digitare una diecina di volte e anche più la connessione k mi compare sul network manager
<mrv> in ogni caso OverMe il problema è molto molto più serio da quando ho installato natty
<glpiana> Harris, controlla se l'output di lsusb cambia nei due casi e per favore non scrivere con le k
<mrv> è questo che mi ha fatto pensare a problemi legati alla gestione della scheda video o robe così
<aladinsane> nicotaqno il momento non è piu adatto.. vi faccio solo perdere tempo
<OverMe> mrv, si, può essere che natty consumi un attimino di più ma un pc che funziona regolarmente NON deve arrivare a 100 gradi giocando a uomo-patata. hai problemi di ventole-pasta
<aladinsane> torno piu tardi, non riesco a seguire
<aladinsane> cmq si controllato l'immagine ha istallato correttamente sul portatile
<aladinsane> lo spazio disco l'ho formattatto tutto 350GB
<mrv> ok. questo è un punto di partenza.
<aladinsane> cmq torno piu tardi grazie!
<glpiana> OverMe, +1 per l'uomo patata :D
<mrv> quindi devo aprire il computer, spolverare le ventole e verificare il dissipatore...
<glpiana> mrv, e controllare ch girino, non solo che siano pulite
<glpiana> *che
<Harris> glpiana, va bene scusa per le k, cmq i device sono questi due Bus 001 Device 006: ID 1ee8:0012
<Harris> glpiana, Bus 001 Device 004: ID 10f1:1a08
<glpiana> Harris, in entrambi i casi output identici?
<nicotano> aladinsane, fai la chiavetta con unetbootin, prima la formatti unica partizione fat32 rendila bootabile
<mrv> come faccio a verificare che girino?
<Harris> glpiana, cosa intendi per output? codici?
<OverMe> mrv, non la vedi se una cosa è ferma o si muove?
<mrv> intendo dire: devo accenderlo quando è aperto in modo da vedere se gira o solo verificare se è bloccata meccanicamente?
<glpiana> Harris, hai detto che se accendi senza lapenna e l'attacchi dopo funziona (caso A)
<glpiana> Harris, e s einvece l'attacchi e poi accendi non va (caso B)
<glpiana> Harris, l'outpu di lsusb è uguale sia nel caso A che nel caso B?
<OverMe> mrv, accendilo, così vedi anche se girano bene (alcune volte girano ma talmente piano da non servire a niente)
<mrv> ok. scusate se chiedo i dettagli di ogni passaggio ma se devo aprire il pc preferisco essere sicuro di quello che faccio
<Harris> glpiana, riavvio con la chiavetta inserita e ti faccio sapere (purtroppo non ho un altro pc)
<mrv> come posso riconoscere il dissipatore e verificare la cosa della pasta?
<mrv> è una cosa che posso sistemare io, nel caso?
<OverMe> se non sei pratico no. inizia controllando il ventolame
<mrv> ok
<mrv> apro, guardo e torno...
<Shin3> glpiana, ho guardato e sembra tutto a posto con samba non so :\
<glpiana> Shin3, dove vai per vedere sta risorsa di rete?
<Shin3> rosorse-rete
<Shin3> da li vedo che c'è rete windoz
<Shin3> ma non il gruppo di lavoro
<Shin3> non capisco perchè la stampante che è collegata in rete funziona ma un nuopvo percorso non riesco a farlo
<glpiana> Shin3, mi sa che non si passa da lì. se hai l'ip sella risorsa da nautilus premi ctrl + l e digita smb://ip
<Arkyos> salve
<Arkyos> ciao, glpiana
<glpiana> ciao Arkyos
<Arkyos> A 2:08, come fa ad impostare su "recording" Rakarrack? A me compare solo default, pulse e HDA Intel. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXIFi2LPQp0&feature=related
<Arkyos> Ah, ho anche scoperto di avere già installato Ardour
<jofor> ciao
<glpiana> Arkyos, scusami ma, quello è audacity
<Arkyos> sì
<glpiana> Arkyos, e nelle preferenze di audacity nontrovi quello che viene mostrato nel filmato?
<Arkyos> alludevo alla gestione di più output con jack... la discussione dell'altra volta
<Arkyos> eh, no
<glpiana> Arkyos, non ho i programmi istallati al momento
<Arkyos> ah, pazienza...
<Arkyos> grazie lo stesso
<glpiana> Arkyos, in un altro momento volentieri, ora non posso
<Arkyos> va bene... nessun problema
<Arkyos> ciao ciao
<jofor> ciao, esco
<rocco> ciao
<rocco> volevo sapere se qualcuno ha una guida per installare ubuntu su iphone dato che mi sono impazzito per trovarlo su google
<giako> ciao
<attempt> rocco cerca progetto iX
<attempt> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?PHPSESSID=fb9ol5q6ertal1s957e6j37535&/topic,268114.0.html   rocco.
<Harris> ciao ragazzi, ho un problema con l'internet key onda mw833up e ubuntu 11.04. Praticamente la chiavetta non funziona nel migliore dei modi: se accendo il pc con la chiavetta già collegata non mi si apre proprio il network manager e non  riesco a vedere nemmeno le reti wireless; se invece accendo il pc avvio una sessione di ubuntu e collego la chiavetta allora funziona. qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<rocco> ho trovato progetto iX  ma il sito non esiste più e non si trova neanche una guida
<attempt> non si trova guida perche' non si puo' fare.
<Harris> digitando lsusb da terminale ho un device senza "descrizione" con lo stesso output sia se collego la chiavetta prima di accendere il pc sia se la collego dopo
<attempt> se si potesse non converrebbe.
<rocco> su youtube ci sono video con ubuntu però poi non si trova una guida come fare, grazie
<attempt> forse e' una versione testing. pure quelle di ix ho letto fossero per sviluppatori. non release per tutti.
<Harris> ciao ragazzi, ho un problema con l'internet key onda mw833up e ubuntu 11.04. Praticamente la chiavetta non funziona nel migliore dei modi: se accendo il pc con la chiavetta già collegata non mi si apre proprio il network manager e non  riesco a vedere nemmeno le reti wireless; se invece accendo il pc avvio una sessione di ubuntu e collego la chiavetta allora funziona. qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<attempt> rocco posta su ytube e chiedi direttamente a chi ha postato il video.
<Harris> attempt, tu puoi aiutarmi?
<attempt> ci vuole un esperto. richiedi fra un po'.
<rocco> grazie
<giako> Harris la chiavetta naviga?
<Harris> giako, si si naviga però mi capita anche spesso k se si disconette xk il pc è andato in stand by x ricollegarmi devo premere una diecina di volte e anche di più sulla connessione presente sul network manager
<Harris> giako, perchè mi da rete gsm disconessa
<giako> Harris che gestore usi?
<Harris> giako, windù
<Harris> giako, wind scusa :-)
<giako> Harris non sono uno degli esperti, ma ho avuto a che fare con qualche chiavetta se posso ti aiuto, mentre aspettiamo un vero esperto...
<chinaski> ciao a tutti
<chinaski> posso fare una domanda?
<giako> harris la chiavetta ha uno storage interno?
<Harris> giako, va bene ti ringrazio. se può servire i pacchetti usb-modeswitch e usb-modeswitch-data sono ovviamente installati e ripeto su lsusb mi da la chiavetta ma rispetto a tutti gli altri device è priva di "descrizione" (se cosi vogliamo chiamarla)
<Harris> giako, no soltanto la sim
<Harris> giako, cioè la slot x le micro sd c'è ma non ho inserito nessuna scheda
<Harris> giako, c'è soltanto la scheda sim
<giako> Harris credo dovresti controllare se udev ha creato una regola corretta per quel dispositivo, c'è da editare/creare un file con i parametri del costruttore della chiavetta. la procedura non è così immediata, se trovo una guida te la posto.
<Harris> giako, ok grazie x l'aiuto non sono molto esperto in questo genere di cose :-)
<giako> Harris il terzultimo messaggio del forum ha la soluzione: http://www.google.it/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CB8QrAIoADAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fforum.ubuntu-it.org%2Findex.php%3Ftopic%3D401198.0&ei=ce7LTZqvMYvs-gbnkq3wDA&usg=AFQjCNFmxn0Q7U6n7Wos2Y34twDOYWG8xw&sig2=dR8T0k2Tr7U77tJqTE-A_Q
<Harris> giako, ok leggo provo e ti faccio sapere
<giako> Harris se non ti funziona nemmeno così puoi provare a disinstallare usb modeswitch (se lo hai installato da synaptic) e reinstallare una versione più aggiornata di modeswitch che devi scaricare dal sito ufficiale del progetto
<Harris> giako, il file è già creato con gli stessi parametri.
<Harris> giako, avevo seguito questa procedura x ubuntu 10.04 ora che ricordo e poi ho fatto l'avanzamento fino alla 11.04 quindi è rimasto tutto invariato
<giako> Harris  lsusb ti da un codice del tipo 1ee8:0013?
<Harris> giako, no me lo da con il 12
<giako> Harris è li il problema: 12 è il codice per riconoscerla come pendrive, 0013 è il codice quando la riconosce come modem....
<giako> Harris modeswitch non fa lo switch...sembra...
<Harris> giako, si si ma io sono collegato con la chiavetta proprio ora
<Harris> giako, k dici installo i pacchetti modeswitch x natty?
<giako> Harris no, sarebbe meglio se li scarichi dal sito ufficiale di modeswitch
<Harris> giako, nn riesco a trovarlo il sito ufficiale
<giako> Harris http://www.draisberghof.de/usb_modeswitch/
<Harris> giako, si sono gli stessi versione 1.1.7
<giako> Harris dammi 2 minuti controllo i file data per la tua chiavetta
<Harris> giako, ok..
<giako> Harris cerca il file con nome 1ee8:0013 all'interno di etc/udev/
<Harris> ok
<Harris> giako, ok
<giako> Harris trovato?
<Harris> giako, un momento gli controllo tutti
<giako> Harris non ricordo bene, forse è dentro etc/udev/rules.d/
<Harris> giako, no nessun file con questo nome o k abbia al suo interno tale codice
<giako> Harris hai questo file: /etc/udev/rules.d/10-hsdpa.rules ?
<Harris> giako si quello si
<Harris> giako, all'interno ci sono i parametri del post che mi hai mandato prima
<giako> Harris apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo gedit /etc/udev/rules.d/10-hsdpa.rules
<Harris> giako, fatto
<giako> Harris cancella quello che c'è e incollaci quello che c'è in questa pagina: http://paste.ubuntu.com/606525/          salva e chiudi
<Harris> giako, fatto
<giako> Harris riavvia e incrocia le dita :)
<Harris> giako ooooooook a dopo
<giako> Ho un dual boot con windows e karmic. vorrei installare natty creando una nuova partizione e utilizzare la stessa swap  di karmic. ci sono problemi se durante la procedura di installazione di natty ridimensiono la partizione di karmic? (della serie karmic non parte piu?)    grazie x l'aiuto
<giako> la mia situazione attuale delle partizioni è questa: http://img204.imageshack.us/img204/4104/schermatawj.png
<jester-> giako: logico che devi avere una partizione libera e no problema per la stessa swap
<airgnox> un consiglio ho inserito dei repository per installare l'ultima versione di vlc ora tali repository mi propongono una miriade di aggiornamenti li posso fare senza problemi o è meglio togliere il repository ?
<giako> jester- volevo ridimensionare proprio per liberare spazio e creare la partizione nuova...
<jester-> giako: puoi solo fare il resize di sda5
<giako> jester- va bene, ma in sda5 c'è il vecchio karmic, dopo il ridimensionamento si avvierà lo stesso o rischio di spu77anarlo?
<jester-> giako: diciamo che pacioccare le partizioni comporta sempre un certo rischio ma non dovresti avere problemi
<jester-> giako: dopo aver ridimensionato in installazione scegli di usare lo spazio libero cosi si arrangia lui
<giako> jester- (prima faccio un backup) poi, dopo che ho ridimensionato mi ritrovo dello spazio libero all'interno della partizione estesa ( o fuori della partizione estesa?)
<jester-> dentro alla estesa
<jester-> fuori è impossibile averlo
<giako> jester- bene, quindi creo una nuova ext4 e ci installo la root di natty...
<jester-> giako: non crei nulla, dici all'installer di usare lo spazio libero
<jester-> giako: e 4 gighi di swap è esagerato, riducilo a uno mettendo lo spazio  libero prima cosi recuperi altri 3 giga
<airgnox>  un consiglio ho inserito dei repository per installare l'ultima versione di vlc ora tali repository mi propongono una miriade di aggiornamenti li posso fare senza problemi o è meglio togliere il repository ?
<giako> jester- volevo usare il partizionamento avanzato e dirgli di usare la stessa swap di karmic e magari creare una partizione / e una partizione /home...
<jester-> airgnox: dopo aver installato vlc lo disattivi
<airgnox> ok grazie
<jester-> giako: si arrangia lui comunque a prendersi la swap
<Harris> giako, rieccoci qui
<jester-> non c'è bisogno di fargliela montare come
<giako> jester ah, si? non lo sapevo....
<Harris> giako, allora stesso problema
<Harris> giako, ed è sempre 0012
<giako> jester- però nel caso separo root e home in due partizioni devo dirglielo io con il partizionamento avanzato, giusto?
<Harris> giako?
<jester-> giako: si ma ti servono 2 partizioni un 15 gb e il resto per home che farai di conseguenza montare come / e come /home
<giako> Harris l'ultima cosa che mi viene in mente è invertire il valore 0012 con il valore 0013 all'interno di /etc/udev/rules.d/10-hsdpa.rules ma molto probabilmente non funziona lo stesso .... modeswitch dovrebbe utilizzare automaticamente uno dei suoi file di configurazione, quel famoso 1ee8:0013 che ti ho fatto cercare prima... non sono sicuro che legga i parametri da /etc/udev/rules.d/10-hsdpa.rules , bisogna sentire un esperto a questo
<giako> punto....
<giako> jester- non vedo il problema: sda5 è libero per 50 GB dopo il ridimensionamento mi ritrovo 50gb liberi e ci faccio due partizioni all'intermo della sda5 estesa, giusto?
<jester-> giako: riducndo avrai spazio non allocato nella estesa da cui fai le 2 partizioni
<giako> jester- bingo
<giako> ?
<jester-> giako: vai di gparted che fino a che non salvi non fa danni e vedi cosa sortisce
<giako> jester- gparted intendi la procedura di installazione?
<jester-> giako: meglio farlo prima di entrare in installazione
<jester-> giako: gparted sta nella live
<giako> jester- quindi da una live
<jester-> giako: e da dose se no
<jester-> da dove*
<jester-> giako: mica te lo fa fare dal sistema avviato su quella partizione
<giako> jester- si lo so, volevo esplicitare
<jester-> giako: live, sistemi le partizioni, entri in installazione
<giako> Jester- speriamo bene, ho solo paura per karmic (backup assolutamente), grazie per le info
<giako> Jester- c'è il povero Harris con lsusb che non gli rileva la internet key, lo aiutiamo?
<giako> jester- oooops, scusa, ho visto ora che s'è disconnesso, come non detto
<giako> jester- grazie ancora per l'aiuto, ciao buona serata
<nino67> salve, qualcuno lavora nella scuola e con esperienza di utilizzo di software opensource?
<enrylinux> sera
 * sarkia saluta tutti
<jester-> nino67: sembra nessuno, ma se dici cosa ti serve...
<jofor> ciao
<nino67> in particolare nulla di preciso al momento, volevo solo confrontarmi con qualcuno che lavora come me nella scuola perché intendo presentare un progetto di migrazione graduale a Linux
<jofor> hanno fatto qualcosa in trentino... c'era tempo fa sul forum
<jofor> vado, buona serata a tutti..
<opa> ciao a tutti
<opa> ho bisogno di una mano per ricaricare i driver video su ubuntu
<jester-> opa: quali
<opa> jester-, ciao
<opa> jester-, penso almeno quelli standard
<jester-> opa: scheda video?
<opa> jester-, si
<jester-> opa: che scheda video è
<jester-> opa: lspci | grep -i vga
<opa> jester-, GF gt 430
<jester-> opa: nvidia?
<opa> jester-, ja
<opa> jester-, ho controllato i driver montati e non ne ha trovati
<jester-> opa: amministrazione/driver aggiuntivi e la abiliti da li,
<opa> jester-,  sono in shell senza rete
<opa> jester-, quando provo a caricare naty in modalità grafica si blocca
<jester-> opa: parti con ripristino e al menu vai in grafica sicura, se hai il kernel 38-9 non è buono quindi usa il 38-8
<opa> jester-, ottimo sono entrato in grafica sicura e adesso attivo i driver raccomandatiu
<opa> jester-, la versine 38-8 non l'ho
<jester-> opa: cosa hai
<jester-> opa: uname -r
<opa> jester-, 38-9
<jester-> opa: è impossibile non avere 38-8 o 7 i- 9 òo mette da repo proposed che non dovresti usare se non sei un developer
<jester-> opa: il 9 è instabile
<jester-> opa: al menu grub sta dentro a kernle precedenti
<jester-> kernel*
<opa> jester-, faccio così adesso mi disconnetto come opale e entro come federica
<federica> jester-,  o finalmente
<federica> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<federica> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/606560/
<jester-> federica: fa vedere: ls /boot
<federica> jester-, quando si apre grub c'è solo lui e http://paste.ubuntu.com/606562/
<jester-> federica: miii lo ha tolto il 38-8
<federica> jester-, non è colpa mia lo giuro
<jester-> federica: sudo apt-get install linux-image-2-6-38-8-generic
<jester-> federica: da solo non si toglie
<jester-> a meno che non stai usando ubuntu
<jester-> federica: disattivali i proposed che fanno danni, sevono agli sviluppatori
<federica> jester-, ma hai scritto correttamente il pacchetto???
<jester-> federica: yess
<jester-> se nonlo trova hai il sources.list a buone donne fa vedere sudo apt-get update
<federica> jester-, magari sono punti invece di trattini?
<jester-> federica: ouch hai ragione  linux-image-2.6.38.8-generic
<jester-> federica: e anche  linux-headers-2-6-38-8-generic
<jester-> federica: e anche  linux-headers-2.6.38-8-generic
<jester-> federica: ouch hai ragione  linux-image-2.6.38-8-generic
<jester-> cassu cassu
<federica> jester-, comunque il controllo sul sorce.list non fa male
<federica> jester-, sta scaricando l'immagine
<DarkSun> salve
<jester-> federica: installa anche gli headers o non compila il driver
<jester-> federica: e giusto per sicurezza sudo apt-get install build-essential
<federica> jester-, giusto...dimenticato
<federica> jester-, ma natty gli istalla di defoult?
<jester-> federica: kubuntu no
<jester-> gnome mette almeno il gcc
<federica> jester-, a questo punto cambio il file di grub?
<jester-> federica: fa l'update in automatico poi il -8 lo trovi dentro ai kernel precedenti
<jester-> riparti con quello e installi il driver
<federica> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/606571/
<jester-> ok riavvia con il -8
<opa> jester-, shermata viola..
<jester-> opa: devi usare ripristino e grafica sicura
<vale_maio> ciao a tutti, wicd non si connette alla rete wireless del router alice
<jester-> vale_maio: lo hai tolto network-manager?
<jester-> e network-manager-gnome?
<vale_maio> jester-: sai che non ne ho idea?
<jester-> vale_maio: controlla
<vale_maio> avevo lo stesso problema con un altro pc che usa network manager, e con quello ho risolto
<vale_maio> ok
<vale_maio> mmh, da terminale non lo trovo
<jester-> vale_maio: sudo dpkg --purge network-manager network-manager gnome
<jester-> vale_maio: sudo dpkg --purge network-manager network-manager-gnome
<vale_maio> comunque c'era già, provando ad installarlo diceva che era presente
<vale_maio> comunque, fatto
<jester-> vale_maio: sudo apt-get install --reinstall wicd
<vencizon> salve a tutti
<vale_maio> fatto
<jester-> vale_maio: cat /etc/network/interfaces
<vencizon> chi mi consiglia un client IRC che non sia xChat?
<jester-> vencizon: kvirc bello tamarro
<vale_maio> vencizon: se usi firefox, installa chatzilla
<jester-> vencizon: irssi e bitch da terminale
<vencizon> vale_maio: uso chrome
<vencizon> jester-: uno leggero e semplice :P
<vencizon> su win utilizzavo mIRC
<vale_maio> jester-: http://pastebin.com/DLuXg9XV
<vale_maio> vencizon: ah ok
<jester-> vencizon  kvirc i simil tamarro mirc
<vencizon> hahaha quel "tamarro" non mi piace
<vencizon> voglio diventare più nerd
<vencizon> :P
<jester-> vale_maio: è un casino interaces ma alice è router?
<vale_maio> jester-: si
<jester-> vencizon: irssi per i puri e masochisti
<vencizon> tu quale usi?
<vale_maio> con net manager ho risolto http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,244746.0.html così
<vencizon> dimenticavo il beep, jester-
<jester-> vale_maio: sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces e lascia solo le righe 2 e 3
<jester-> vale_maio: lasasta il forum che come tutti i router funza sia con nm che con wicd ma hai un interfaces che non va bene
<vale_maio> jester-: uhm, te lo pasto perchè la riga 3 è vuota
<jester-> vale_maio: solo ste due
<jester-> auto lo
<jester-> iface lo inet loopback
<vale_maio> http://pastebin.com/uhruRNbx
<vale_maio> ah, ok :D
<vale_maio> bene, fatto
<jester-> vale_maio: salva e riavvia
<vale_maio> perfect, torno qui e ti faccio sapere
<vale_maio> per ora grazie!
<vencizon> jester-:  allora opto per bitch? no tamarro e no masochista? :D
<jester-> vencizon: provali
<vencizon> okay ;)
<vencizon> poi magari ti rompo per le connessioni visto che sei pratico :P
<jester-> vencizon: filo1234 è il guru di irssi
<jester-> bitch è zoccola piu scarsa
<vencizon> lo terrò a mente
<filo1234> dimenticalo in fretta :D
<vencizon> troppo tardi filo1234
<vencizon> guarda un secondo prima sarebbe bastato
<vencizon> :D
 * filo1234 restet vencizon 
<vencizon> nono
<vencizon> :D
<vencizon> poi hai un nome anche abbastanza semplice
<vencizon> potevi chiamarti as4n98_
 * vencizon pensa che cercare "bitch" con google non sia stata la scelta migliore
<vale_maio> jester-: ciao, sono sempre vale maio
<jester-> vale_maio: lura
<vale_maio> ora funziona perfettamente, grazie mille!
<jester-> alura*
<jester-> vale_maio: :D
<vale_maio> :D :D
<vale_maio> boh, erano mesi che ero costretto ad usare il portatile con il cavo ethernet
<jester-> vale_maio: nm sovrapposto e interfaces da ciucchi
<vale_maio> cioè da quando ho installato ubuntu su questo pc :S
<vale_maio> azz
<vale_maio> ma come mai?
<vale_maio> così da solo?
<jester->  vale_maio boh qualcuno o qualcosa lo avra scritto
<vencizOn_> eccomi da irssi per la gioia di filo1234
<jester-> vale_maio: per es pppoeconf
<vale_maio> mmh, sicuramente non io, sono troppo impedito XD
<vale_maio> ah ecco :S
<vale_maio> su ubuntu 8.04 usavo quel comando per connettermi, e l'ho provato anche qui
<vale_maio> lol
<vale_maio> perfect, ti ringrazio ancora!
<vale_maio> ciao :D
<opa> jester-, andato ottimo aiuto
<jester-> opa: installati i draiveri?
<opa> jester-, si
<jester-> bene
<opa> jester-, c'è mia figlia che non  sta nella pelle di impallarlo ancora
<jester-> lol
<jester-> opa: disattiva i proposed e disinstalla il kernel -9 o la figlia avrà vita facile
<opa> jester-, fatto ...fatto...ma è una smanettona....quindi alla prossima impallata..ciao ciao e grazie
<michele> Ciao. Ho la webcam che non mi funziona in Skype. Qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<jester-> michele: con cheese?
<michele> uso Skype
<DarkSun> con cheese funziona?
<michele> con Emesene .. si
<michele> Cheese non lo ho
<jester-> michele: installalo e prova
<michele> la webcam mi funziona
<michele> solo con Skype non va
<jester-> michele: prova ad avviare da terminale con LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<michele> mi ha aperto Skype
<antonello> salve a tutti
<airgnox> ciao
<antonello> ho il solito problema con la scheda di rete wifi
<antonello> è una broadcom 4318
<antonello> in pratica non mi si attiva
<antonello> con Karmic avevo risolto installando wicd
<antonello> ma questa volta non è andata bene
<DarkSun> hai i firmware?
<antonello> ho scaricato un archivio con questo nome "broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5"
<forza100> salve...problema con banshee
<forza100> ieri ho installati i codec ma ancora non riesco ad ascoltare la musica
<antonello> DarkSun?
<DarkSun> sicuro che quelli siano i driver?
<forza100> ieri ho seguito quello che mi hanno detto qui...col terminale ho copiato la stringa e via!
<antonello> li ho prelevati da una guida che ho trovato in giro per la rete
<DarkSun> che modello è la tua scheda di rete?
<jester-> antonello: broadcom la abiliti da driver aggiuntivi
<filo1234> !broadcom | antonello
<ubot-it> antonello: Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<Alberto87> Ciao a tutti.. mi servirebbe un'aiuto per installare BURG su un sistema RAID 0
<Alberto87> Qualcuno che mi da una mano? :)
<antonello> allora, un attimo che mi sono perso
<filo1234> Alberto87: perchè GRUB cos'ha che non va?
<antonello> la mia scheda di rete wifi è la BCM4318
<Alberto87> Va benissimo, volevo solo abbellire il tutto :) se qualcuno ha qlc esperienza nel campo mi potrebbe aiutare :)
<filo1234> Alberto87: non supportiamo pacchetti esterni, in ogni caso puoi abbelli GRUB ugualmente
<filo1234> abbellire* ( ps per quello che serve )
<Alberto87> Come faccio ad abbellirlo?
<filo1234> non so se ci sia qualcosaa riguardo nel wiki
<filo1234> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<filo1234> ma altrimenti nel sito ufficiale di grub trovi quello che ti serve
<Alberto87> ok ti ringrazio.. ultima domanda
<forza100> con banshee nessuno può aiutarmi?
<Alberto87> grub 2
<Alberto87> sarebbe la versione 1.99?
<Alberto87> o sono 2 cose diverse?
<filo1234> si 1.99
<Alberto87> perfetto! grazie :)
<filo1234> Alberto87: nei repo ci sono gli spashimages per grub2
<filo1234> grub2-splashimages
<Alberto87> scusa ma sono un newby del campo.. :) REPO?
<filo1234> repository
<filo1234> !repository
<ubot-it> Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu
<Alberto87> quindi se cerco nel gestore pacchetti grub, dovrei trovare qlc giusto? :)
<filo1234> si
<Alberto87> inizio a capirci qlc :D
<zul> ciao a tutti
<zul> c'è nessuno?
<filo1234> -.-
<jester-> nissciuno ti giuro nisssciuno
<zul> chi puo aiutarmi sulla configureazione di svn?
<jester-> !svn | zul
<ubot-it> zul: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Subversion
<Alberto87> filo mi sorge solo un dubbio!
<Alberto87> ora che ho scaricato il pacchetto -splashimages ... dove lo vado a pescare? :D
<filo1234> splashimages è una raccolta di spalsh per GRUB2
<Alberto87> ok.. e l'ho scaricato dal gestore pacchetti..
<filo1234> poi devi configurare GRUB2 per usarli
<Alberto87> esatto.. questo passaggio mi manca :)
<Alberto87> dove li vedo?
<Alberto87> dove li scelgo?
<zul> scusa la guida parla di accesso a svn solo da webdav, ma se volessi configurare solamente con http? (scusa se per caso sto dicendo fesserie)
<zul> nel senso: vorrei fare la seguente cosa: fare un checkout da http://ip/svn
<filo1234> Alberto87: dovrebbero essere qui /usr/share/images/grub
<Alberto87> provo a controllare
<kunta_> ragazzi ho fatto un casino..
<Alberto87> no filo non sono lì...
<kunta_>  credo cancellato qualche partizione
<filo1234> Alberto87: in /boot/grub/splashimages/
<Alberto87> Ok ci siamo! sono lì! :D
<Alberto87> ora come caspio faccio a usarle? :D
<filo1234> Alberto87: dai uno sguardo qui
<filo1234> http://members.iinet.net/~herman546/p20/GRUB2%20Splashimages.html
<filo1234> devo spostarmi
<Alberto87> grazie
 * realnot hi guys
<jester-> Alberto87: sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth
<Alberto87> cosa farebbe questo comando?
<jester-> Alberto87: usalo che vedi
<Alberto87> È presente una sola alternativa nel gruppo default.plymouth: /lib/plymouth/themes/ubuntu-logo/ubuntu-logo.plymouth
<Alberto87> è grave? :D
<jester-> Alberto87: non è grave solo non ti vede le altre immagini
<Alberto87> a comodo :D
<snake__> sera
<kunta_> ciao
<kunta_> credo di aver cancellato qulche partizione
<K99Brain> credi?
<kunta_> all,avvio del pc mi esce una schermata nera con scritto error unknown filesystem. grub rescue... che significa e come vado avanti
<kunta_> grazie per la pazienza
<tizbac> se non c'è più la partizione o la tiri fuori con testdisk o non vai avanti
<kunta_> quindi
<kunta_> sto sulla schermata nera  sonon collegato con un portatile
<kunta_> come posso procedere
<K99Brain> kunta_, secondo me hai solo sminchiato grub
<kunta_> avevo xp e la versione 10.04
<K99Brain> !grub | kunta_
<ubot-it> kunta_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<kunta_> puo essere
<K99Brain> esegui la rocedura di ripristino
<kunta_> control al tcanc
<filo1234> Alberto87: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 vai giu alla fine
<filo1234> splash images and theming
<Alberto87> grazie filo! sto tentando.. ora riavvio.. se non torno.. sai perchè! :D
<kunta_> la tastiera non risponde come da impostazione
<kunta_> sempre schermata nera con la scritta unknownfilesystem....grub rescue
<juventus> ciaooo
<Alberto87_> It WORKS! :D
<Alberto87_> piccole soddisfazioni crescono! :D
<kunta_> aiutatemi sono distrutto
<Alberto87_> cmq per ora ho fatto una modifica dello splash screen.. anche perchè ho capito che la modifica dei temi mi sembra una cosa più complicata!
<kunta_> sonon 6 serate ... e tutto per aver scaricato la 11.04
<enrylinux> sera
<filo1234> Alberto87_: lo spash ( usplash, che poi ora si usa plymouth ) è una cosa...il backgrund di grub è un'altra
<jester-> kunta_: 11.04 mica sega le partizioni
<kunta_> e quindi che devo fare?
<jester-> kunta_: rifai le partizioni e reinstalli
<kunta_> non mi fa accedere a nessun menu di boot
<jester-> per reinstallare non ti serve accedere a nessun menu ma fare il boot da cdlive
<kunta_> adesso ho messo il cd per istallare l'iso
<kunta_> avevo già provato ad istallarlo ma, non compleatava le partizioni perchè mancava il file system di root
<jester-> !installazione | kunta_
<ubot-it> kunta_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<kunta_> ho letto tutto ....ma si presentava questo problema
<kunta_> adesso ci riprovo
<kunta_> mi consigli di istallarlo provando ubutuntu oppure direttamente?
<ila> aiuto
<zul_> ragazzi dove posso trovare aiuto per la configurazione di svn?
<kunta_> nulla esce nuovamente la scritta : non è stato definito alcun file system di root
<jester-> kunta_: hai modificato la partizione? usare exgt4 formattare e montare come / ?
<jester-> kunta_: e leggere la guida wiki no?
<jester-> 6 giorni e non leggi la guida?
<kunta_> l'ho letta ma sto istallando la versione 11.04
<kunta_> quindi risulta diversa
<jester-> kunta_: ma va
<kunta_> nonostante abbia impostato le giuste partizioni continua a fare lo stesso problema
<jester-> kunta_: hai solo ubuntu nel pc?
<kunta_> no windows
<jester-> kunta_: vedi che non leggi?
<jester-> <jester-> kunta_: hai modificato la partizione? usare ext4 formattare e montare come / ?
<jester-> <jester-> kunta_: e leggere la guida wiki no?
<jester-> kunta_: se non setti la partizione come casso fa sapere cosa fare
<kunta_> l'ho settata
<jester-> kunta_: se hai fatto giusto non direbbe che non c'è il punto di mount /
<jester-> kunta_: lo sai quale è la prtizione su cui metterla?
<kunta_> aspetta che riprovo
<kunta_> sto riavviando un secondo
<luca230103> sera
<luca230103> a tutti
<kunta_> allora ne metto una di mount poi?
<kunta_> dimmi tu così non sbaglio
<luca230103> ragazzi non riesco a configurae la web cam logithec su skype
<jester-> kunta_: usare come ext4
<jester-> kunta_: formattare
<jester-> kunta_: montare come /
<jester-> kunta_: salvare i cambiamenti
<luca230103> c sono opertori?
<luca230103> qualcuno ,i puo' aiutare?
<jester-> luca230103: o la vede o non la vede, c'è poco da configurare
<jester-> luca230103: con cheese funza?
<Peace-> cmq logitech mi par stano che non va
<Peace-> da
<luca230103> si
<luca230103> con cheese si
<Peace-> luca230103: hai provato google talks?
<jester-> luca230103: quindi cosa vorresti configurare
<luca230103> mi da camera /dev/video0
<Peace-> quello è standard
<luca230103> non capisco perche' non va' prima andava
<Peace-> luca230103: lsusb
<Peace-> luca230103: lsusb | grep -i logi
<luca230103> Bus 002 Device 006: ID 046d:08f0 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Messenger
<luca230103> Bus 002 Device 004: ID 046d:c016 Logitech, Inc. Optical Wheel Mouse
<Peace-> luca230103: buona lettura http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=skype+Bus+002+Device+006%3A+ID+046d%3A08f0+Logitech%2C+Inc.+QuickCam+Messenger&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<Peace-> luca230103: groups in terminale
<luca230103> luca adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<Peace-> luca230103: sudo adduser $USER video
<luca230103> fatto
<Peace-> luca230103: prova un po
<luca230103> niente
<Peace-> luca230103: hai gnome?
<luca230103> 11.04 natty
<Peace-> luca230103: gstreamer-properties
<Peace-> luca230103: video  prova con  v4l1 e v4l2
<luca230103> ho la v4l2
<Peace-> premi il tasto test
<luca230103> come faccio a cambiarlo
<luca230103> no me lo fa fare
<Peace-> luca230103: fai uno screenshot
<Peace-> !imagebin
<ubot-it> Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<luca230103> su ingresso predefinito giusto?
<luca230103> peace come si fa' :)
<Peace-> chi ha gnome aiutatelo
<Peace-> io ho kde
<enrylinux> cattura schermata
<luca230103> con quale programma?
<enrylinux> su gnome c'è cattura schermata
<enrylinux> si chiama cosi'
<luca230103> ok
<luca230103> ora come te la invio?
<Peace-> !imagebin
<ubot-it> Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<luca230103> http://imagebin.org/153022
<luca230103> scusa la rimetto
<d33x> sera ragà! volevo sapere se per far andare me-tv con il dvb è necessario anche installare  w_scan.
<luca230103> http://imagebin.org/153024
<luca230103> peace eccola
<luca230103> ragazzi ci siete?
<enrylinux> Peace visto che hai kde con copete è possibile usare la webcam
<luca230103> peace hai visto?
<luca230103> peace facendo il test si vede
<Peace-> luca230103: guardo
<zul_> chi puo darmi una mano su svn?
<luca230103> facendo con v4l2 gia' impostata cosi' si vede la web
<enrylinux> il menu' a tendina ti da solo quella webcam
<Peace-> luca230103: mm forse devi avviare skype con un preload
<enrylinux> ld preload
<Peace-> luca230103: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<Peace-> luca230103: se non va
<Peace-> luca230103:  LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype
<Peace-> vedi un po se ti con questo parte
<Peace-> se non parte ...
<Peace-> non so
<Peace-> detto questo io ho una logitech e uso felicemnte google talks video audio chat
<luca230103> ok
<luca230103> e' andata
<luca230103> quindi quale era il problema?
<Peace-> luca230103: funzica con quale stringa?
<enrylinux> e commmerciale cosi' puoi chiudere il terminale
<luca230103> con la prima
<Peace-> luca230103: in pratica skype richiede quella libreria li ..
<d33x> scusate se insisto ma  volevo sapere se per far andare me-tv con il dvb è necessario anche installare  w_scan.
<Peace-> luca230103: bisogna caricarla e dopo allora skype puo usare la webcam
<luca230103> peace pero' io ho la v4l2
<Peace-> guarda
<Peace-> luca230103: non ho idea del casino ci sia diettro reputati fortunello che c'ero io in canale
<Peace-> che disolito queli che usano gnome manco li cago
<luca230103> guarda lo screenshot
<luca230103> grazie peace
<luca230103> io uso la v4l2
<jofor> scusate una domanda ma xampp non c'è nei repo della 11.04 ?
<luca230103> :)
<luca230103> peace quindi alla fine?
<enrylinux> su kopete  è possibile usare la webcam
<luca230103> ragazzi x le videoconferenze verso utenti windows msn?
<luca230103> mercury funziona?
<enrylinux> pidgin
<luca230103> enry verso utenti windows?
<luca230103> anche il video?
<enrylinux> forse è meglio amsn
<luca230103> forse e' meglio  mercury te lo dico io
<enrylinux> io uso quelli mercury l'avevo provato qualche tempo fa'
<Peace-> enrylinux: si
<Peace-> luca230103: scordatelo
<Peace-> sono sempre a cambiare il protocollo
<Peace-> una settimana va
<Peace-> e due no
<Peace-> usate google talks
<Peace-> gli fate fare una mail e siete a cavallo
<enrylinux> Peace mi dicevi di kopete
<Peace-> enrylinux: la webcam funge
<Peace-> enrylinux: ma ti puoi scordare le video chiamtate
<enrylinux> allora quello lo sapevo
<enrylinux> ma che senso ha ad avere la possibilita' della webcam solo per rivedersi
<Peace-> enrylinux: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/05/12/plasma-desktopiQ4845.jpg
<Peace-> enrylinux: non me lo chiedere
<Peace-> enrylinux: io ribadisco uso google talks
<enrylinux> pensavo che ci fosse il sistema di poterla usare in video conferenza
<enrylinux> grande kde 4.6.3
<vencizOn> esco
<vencizOn> ciao a tutti
<enrylinux> Peace su kde gli effetti del cubo ti funzionano bene
<Peace-> enrylinux: per definizione a me funziona sempre tutto
<Peace-> xD
<enrylinux> era una curiosita' personale
<Peace-> enrylinux: poi sinceramente lo screen assomiglia piu a unity che a kde
<enrylinux> visto che su unity è molto difficicile avere il cubo di compiz
<Jakoo> ciao a tutti, sono sul 10.10 ed aprendo ardour ricevo ogni volta questo avvertimento riguardo la memoria http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/606628/ vorrei sapere cosa devo fare
<Panaclerio> Ho aggiornato alla 11.04, ma ho un problema con VirtualBox
<Panaclerio> il kernel non sembra supportarlo
<Peace-> Panaclerio: devi fare di nuovo l instalalzine
<Peace-> Panaclerio: manchera il modulo caricato sul kernel
<Peace-> !virtualbox
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<Jakoo> magari dico na fesseria, ma per esperienza fatta, credo sia sempre meglio non aggiornare ma fare una nuova installazione
<Jakoo> jester-: sei libero?
<luca230103> peace come posso fare il preload in automarico quando accendo il pc?
<luca230103> peace perche' kde  e non gnome?
<bigmahatma> come scopro quale modulo sta usando la mia wifi?
<seawolf> il lupo di mare eccolo qua :)
<riki> ciao roxdragon!
<roxdragon> ciao riki
<riki> sono passato a edubuntu
<riki> va che è una maraviglia
<riki> è incredibile ma unity va benissimo
<riki> bah...
<riki> l'installazione grafica è più dettagliata
<riki> puoi scegliere il software da installare e in più ti chiede se vuoi installare unity
<riki> o trovato finalmente una buona soluzione :-)
<roxdragon> perfetto riki
<roxdragon> !chat | riki
<ubot-it> riki: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<riki> ok... volevo solo salutare una persona che mi ha aiutato
<riki> alt e un numero
<seawolf> WE con i driver nvidia han risolto ?
<seawolf> ho ti zulano su ancora i nuveau che con il dual motior rimani zoppo ?
<K99Brain> la seconda mi sa
<seawolf> ok,grazie per la sincerità K99Brain ,aspetterò ancoro un pò prima di aggiornare !
#ubuntu-it 2011-05-13
<_Matt_> ciao a tutti, avrei un quesito riguardante iptables, posso chiedervi??
<[1]ichi> seraa tutti
<[1]ichi> roxdragon, ciao ^^
<[1]ichi> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<roxdragon> ciao [1]ichi
<^zenhoobb-it> eila'!
<stejazz> sera a tutti
<^zenhoobb-it> qualcuno puo' aiutarmi per aggiornare ubuntu 8?
<stejazz> io non credo di esserti d'aiuto...
<stejazz> qualcuno sa a cosa serve la porta 1033???
<indy__> ciao a tutti
<indy__> qual è la stanza  giusta per chiedere qualcosa su php e jquery?
<papa_> ciao, ho un problema urgente, versione 11.04, eeepc 1001px, ho aggiornato il sistema dal 10.10 e adesso la scheda wifi mi da gravi problemi
<papa_> in pratica in presenza di una wireless lan il computer non si  avvia
<papa_> siccome sono in viaggio ho bisogno di risolvere il problema con urgenza. al momento sto digitando dal computer della hall dell'albergo
<papa_> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<glpiana> ola
<Shin3> vorrei formattare tutto il pc visto che è molto incasinato,prma però vorrei salvare tutte le pass che uso è possibile?
<Shin3> +prima
<glpiana> Shin3, password che usi dove?
<Shin3> beh
<Shin3> dal quelle memorizzare in FF hai parametri della posta
<glpiana> Shin3, intendo roba che usi da firefox? o altro
<glpiana> Shin3, hai parametri con l'acca?
<glpiana> O.o
<glpiana> Shin3, per firefox copiati .mozilla
<Shin3> sbagliai
<glpiana> Shin3, per la posta, che programma usi?
<Shin3> evolution
<glpiana> Shin3, avrà uno strumento di esportazione dell'account immagino
<Shin3> se faccio un copia o cp di .mozzilla poi posso riutilizzare tale pass o altro anche su altri OS?
<glpiana> Shin3, se ti copi .mozilla la ripiazzi nella home della tua nuova installazione e va. ma io parlo di ubuntu (o linux più in generale). altri os non ne conosco. puoi chiedere su canali ad essi dedicati
<Shin3> hai già risposto
<Shin3> tnx
<glpiana> Shin3, http://www.novell.com/it-it/documentation/evolution20/pdfdoc/evolution/evolution.pdf qui il manuale di evolution
<angelo> buongiorno a tutti,ciao glpiana
<glpiana> ciao angelo
<angelo> che dici proviamo a vedere sto avogadro se funza :)
<Shin3> \o
<glpiana> angelo, vediamo
<angelo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/606790/
<glpiana> angelo, apri un terminale
<glpiana> angelo, sì l'avevo visto ieri
<angelo> ok
<glpiana> angelo, nel terminale scrivi:    lsmod | grep radeon
<angelo> aperto
<glpiana> !paste | angelo
<ubot-it> angelo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<angelo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/606792/
<glpiana> angelo, glxinfo | grep render
<glpiana> angelo, riprendiamo tra un po'
<angelo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/606795/
<glpiana> angelo, ps aux | grep compiz
<angelo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/606800/
<glpiana> angelo, 11.04?
<angelo> si
<angelo> ma il problema anche prima
<glpiana> angelo, termina la sessione ed entra con ubuntu classic no effects
<angelo> gia fatto ieri
<angelo> niente
<angelo> intravedo appena una linea quando provo al egare atomi e quando cerco di chiudere programma fa fatica devo forzare uscita
<glpiana> angelo, avvialo e prendi una schermata
<glpiana> !image | angelo
<ubot-it> angelo: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<angelo> come prendo schermata :)
<glpiana> angelo, con cattura schermata
<angelo> aspe che non trovo lol
<glpiana> angelo, usi unity?
<angelo> si
<glpiana> angelo, premi la bandierina di windows e scrivi catt e vedi che appare
<angelo> http://imagebin.org/153087
<Odo> Giorno
<glpiana> ANNON POTEVI INQUADRARE IL PROGRAMMA? A ME DI XCHAT NON FREGA NULLA
<glpiana> azz il maiuscolo
<glpiana> angelo, quelle trasparenze dei bordi delle finestre. da dove arrivano?
<angelo> http://imagebin.org/153088
<angelo> boh
<glpiana> angelo, come boh? le hai messe tu mica io
<glpiana> di default non ci sono
<glpiana> angelo, sono eredità della versione 10.10?
<angelo> forse tema?
<angelo> o impostazione compiz
<angelo> non so
<glpiana> angelo, allora devo togliermi un dubbio. vai sul pulsante di spegnimento e apri una sessione ospite  oppure crea un nuovo utente e sceglilo al login
<glpiana> angelo, poi da guest o dal nuovo utente avvia avogadro e vedi come si comporta
<glpiana> a dopo
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<glpiana> angelo, quindi? fatto la prova?
<angelo> allora
<angelo> niente pero se puo aiutarti adesso ti posto da root cosa mi da
<glpiana> angelo, ascolta, se usi i programmi da root io ci rinuncio
<glpiana> angelo, consideriamo chiuso il discorso
<angelo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/606813/
<angelo> era per avere qualcosa in piu:)
<glpiana> !root | angelo
<ubot-it> angelo: root è disabilitato di default su ubuntu,  usa sudo per eseguire i comandi testuali con i permessi di root http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo - per i programmi con interfaccia grafica usa gksudo o kdesudo
<glpiana> angelo, no, non vuoi capire
<angelo> a ok
<glpiana> se usi root sminchi i permessi
<glpiana> e i programmi non vanno
<glpiana> e avbè, alora
<glpiana> angelo, dicevo
<glpiana> se usi root sminchi i permessi
<glpiana> e i programmi non vanno
<glpiana> e poi vai a risalire al problem!
<glpiana> *problema
<FloodBotIt1> glpiana: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<angelo> infatti nelle altre versioni da root funzionava normalmente no boh
<glpiana> angelo, si può sapere perchè usi root?
<glpiana> angelo, su ubutnu poi, che ha già sudo configurato
<angelo> perche precedentemente funzionava solo cosi
<glpiana> angelo, si vabbè
<angelo> cmq ho provato da un altra sesione niente si apre e non si scola piu'
<angelo> scolla
<glpiana> angelo, se usi spesso root, e mi pare di capire che tu usi root come io consumo caffè, per me fai una bella cosa se ti salvi i tuoi dati e reinstalli tutto
<angelo> ma pero kalzium che e' parente di avogadro funziona bene
<glpiana> -.-
<angelo> il root solo per avogadro ma nella versione precedente
<angelo> puo essere una questione di permessi
<angelo> ?
<glpiana> ok, neanche leggi quello che scrivo. che sto ancora qui a fare?
<glpiana> ciao angelo
<angelo> solo perche ho usato come root avogadro rovina tuto il programma?
<angelo> cmq riformatto non c e problema
<angelo> grazie glpiana
<angelo> ti faccio sapere ciao
<angelo> ah una domanda ,quando si usa root ?
<glpiana> angelo, mai. si usa sudo
<glpiana> !root | angelo
<ubot-it> angelo: root è disabilitato di default su ubuntu,  usa sudo per eseguire i comandi testuali con i permessi di root http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo - per i programmi con interfaccia grafica usa gksudo o kdesudo
<angelo> quindi solo per comandi ok
<angelo> grazie
<glpiana> angelo, mai si usa root, non serve se sudoers è configurato
<glpiana> angelo, perchè non accetti sta versione?
<angelo> mah una volta nn era cosi sono cambiate le cose :)
<angelo> accetto accetto na cosa alla volta :9
<glpiana> angelo, no caro, sudoers c'è sempre stato. va solo configurato
<angelo> si ma 8.04 etc tutto sta cosa non c era  mi sembra
<glpiana> angelo, ma non diciamo sciocchezze!
<angelo> i programmi andavano root o no
<glpiana> !chat | angelo
<ubot-it> angelo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> angelo, se vuoi si continua di là
<glpiana> qui siamo off topic
<angelo> mi sbagliero cmq grazie provo a riformattare e ti faccio sapere ciao
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<snake__> n'giorgo gente
<xalo> ciao sto cercando di utilizzare il digitale terrestre con totem ma appena seleziono il canale mi da un messagio di errore "Impossibile leggere dalla risorsa."
<xalo> nessuno?
<jester-> xalo: centra niente totem col digitale, usa kaffeine
<xalo> jester-: uso già me-tv solo che se fossi riuscito a usare totem sarebbe stato meglio visto che non avrei bisogno di altro software, solo che il plugin non funge
<jester-> xalo: totem non gestisce quel genere di roba
<jester-> xalo: lo fanno vlc e realplayer
<jester-> ma kaffeine è il migliore
<xalo> jester-: ma c'è il plugin e ho visto in rete che va!solo che a me da errore
<xalo> si avevo provato anche kaffeine e ricordo che è fatto bene
<frayweb> salve
<frayweb> ragazzi potreste dirmi come posso fare per clonare il mio hdd su un altro nuovo? quello che ho ora si sta spaccando e nn vorrei doveri reinstallare ubuntu di nuovo
<jester-> frayweb: clonezilla
<frayweb> grazie
<frayweb> :D
<jester-> frayweb: http://clonezilla.org/
<carlo74> problema in avvio  coma
<filo1234> ?
<carlo74> comando plymouth non riuscito   disconnesso da plymonth
<filo1234> carlo74: ma di che parli scusa?
<carlo74> scusa sono novizio quando avvio ubuntu mi appare questa scritta
<jester-> carlo74: e si impianta?
<carlo74> si
<jester-> cosa hai pacioccato che il problema non è il plysticass
<filo1234> hai disinstallato plymouth?
<carlo74> durante l'aggiornamento 11.4 si è spento il pc e non piu ripartito
<bia> salve, come faccio abilitare in automatico le notifiche in alto a dx?
<jester-> carlo74: devi finire l'aggiornamento da cdlive in chroot
<jester-> bia: ???
<carlo74>  scarico l'ultima versione e la installo?
<forza100> salve
<forza100> chi può aiutarmi con banshee?
<filo1234> !chiedi | forza100
<ubot-it> forza100: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<bia> tipo aMsn, non mi appare nella barra delle notifiche la facciana per vedere chi è collegato o meno
<jester-> bia hai segato l'area di notifica
<forza100> nonstante abbia installato tutti i codec (credo tutti) banshee non mi riproduce alcun file musicale
<jester-> riaggiungila
<bia> no
<filo1234> forza100: alcuni quali?
<bia> jester-, installazione di 11.04 nuda e cruda e non ho toccato niente
<forza100> a cosa ti riferisci?file musicali o codec?
<filo1234> forza100: ai tipi di file che non riproduce
<forza100> tutti
<forza100> tutti quelli che ho...
<filo1234> 11:20 < forza100> nonstante abbia installato tutti i codec (credo tutti) banshee non mi riproduce alcun file musicale
<filo1234> se parli di alcuni non sono tutti
<jester-> bia: unity?
<filo1234> spiegati bene
<forza100> scusate...tutti
<bia> jester-, si
<filo1234> forza100: si ripeto...che tipo di file quindi?
<jester-> bia: dai: gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['all']"  esci e rientra
<forza100> mp3
<bia> jester-, quello l'ho fatto e da li in poi li tiene, ma al riavvio successivo lo perde
<jester-> bia: rifallo che dovrebbe rimanere
<filo1234> forza100: installato ubuntu-restricted-extras
<bia> jester-, grazie
<forza100> provo...cosa devo scrivere in terminale?
<filo1234> !mp3 | forza100
<ubot-it> forza100: ﻿per informazioni sui formati multimediali proprietari http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari - Vedi anche !FormatiLiberi
<forza100> ok grazie mille
<carlo74> jester no riesco ad aggiornare  scrive rootcarlo hp pavillon dv6000 ry647ea-abz:
<glpiana> carlo74, sei in chroot?
<carlo74> io ignorante
<glpiana> carlo74, ome ci sei arrivato ad avere root@carlo etc etc?
<glpiana> *come
<carlo74> si
<glpiana> carlo74, che risposta è?
<glpiana> carlo74, t ho chiesto come ci sei arrivato e mi rispondi sì? O.o
<carlo74> quando mi ha chiesto d
<glpiana> carlo74, per problemi sul disco all'avvio?
<glpiana> mmm... no direi di no
<glpiana> non dovresti avere quel prompt
<glpiana> carlo74, vabbè se ti viene in mente me lo dici
<carlo74> problemi di avvio
<carlo74> non si avvia il plymouth
<glpiana> carlo74, ho letto sopra. ma io vorrei sapere dove sei ora. dici di avere root@carlo
<glpiana> ma come ci sei arrivato lì?
<carlo74> allora non è facile
<carlo74> gl piana mi devo collegare con un altro pc cosi ti dico in diretta cosa mi dice grazie
<glpiana> carlo74, a me bastava sapere come sei arrivato lì -.-
<carlo74> glpiana hai ragione ma se ti dico che non lo so  ci credi?
<glpiana> carlo74, ma non ci credo che non lo sai :D
<glpiana> carlo74, hai avviato con dentro il cd?
<carlo74> no
<glpiana> carlo74, oki, devo andare. a più tardi
<carlo74> mi chiedeva di saltare
<carlo74> ova bene a piu tardi
<aladinsane> salve
<aladinsane> avrei un problema abbastanza grave dopo l'ennesima istallazione di ubuntu 10.10 64 bit
<aladinsane> per favore :°) qualcuno che mi aiuti
<aladinsane> mi da busybox
<aladinsane> un problema simile a questo http://computergyan.wordpress.com/2009/12/31/solving-the-busybox-black-screen-problem-in-grub2ubuntu9-10/
<Steeler> aladinsane, quella schermata mi è molto familiare, di solito può succedere se c'è il cavo dati HDD messo male.
<Steeler> aladinsane, prova ad aprire e vedere come sta il cavo
<aladinsane> quale cavo?
<Steeler> aladinsane, il cavo dati dell'hard disk
<aladinsane> c'è istallato XP sopra ed è attualmente operativo al 100%
<Steeler> aladinsane, allora non lo so.
<aladinsane> d'altronde il bootloader è istallato sul HD se nn vedesse l'HD non partirebbe neanche grub.. credo
<aladinsane> c'è nessun'altro che può darmiuna mano?
<jester-> aladinsane: va in busibox?
<aladinsane> si
<Steeler> jester-, qual'era quel comando per avviare ubuntu da quella schermata nera ?
<aladinsane> premetto che il cavo è attaccato.. grub con windows fa il suo dovere.. parte alla perfezione
<jester-> aladinsane: tato  e vai sulla riga kernel e prima di quiet splash aggiungi rootdelay=50
<aladinsane> è semplicemente che ha problemi con la artizione di linux... non trova il punto di mount o cose simili
<jester-> aladinsane: o ripristina grub da live
<aladinsane> dici di arire da live cd e modificare grub.cfg?
<aladinsane> gia fatto non sembra funziare
<aladinsane> rootdelay=50 che fa?!
<jester-> aladinsane: non si modifica nessun cfg, prova a editare il menu col tasto prima
<aladinsane> quale tasto?
<jester-> madu al menu vai sul kernel che devi far partire pigi "e" e rileggi sopra
<aladinsane> si ma rootdelay=50 che funzione ha
<jester-> gli da piu tempo per cercare /
<aladinsane> dove lo devo crivere!?
<aladinsane> quale riga?
<Steeler> nessuno mi dice quel comando, me l'avete suggerito tempo fa ma nel log non lo trovo
<fagh3r> Ciao
<fagh3r> come faccio a instrallare Ubuntu da pendrive?
<Steeler> era questo: sudo service gdm start
<jester-> fagh3r: fatta la penna la fai partire al boot e poi è come da cd
<fagh3r> grazie jester, ma devo solamente mettere l'iso su chiavetta?
<fagh3r> o c'è un altro procedimento?
<aladinsane> non fa niente con rootdelay
<aladinsane> aspetta iu temo ovviamente ma l'errore me lo da comunque
<jester-> aladinsane: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<aladinsane> grazie ragazzi
<aladinsane> buona giornata
<DarkSun> salve
<Angelo> ciao ho un problema con la connessione di rete ho bisogno di un aiuto
<Angelo> gigipiana  hai da fare per favore?
<Angelo> esclusi problemi  della scheda ( sono connesso in live ora)
<Angelo> firefox non  si connette e nemmeno il gestore di aggiornamenti  sulla distro installata ( 10.04 con avanzamento parziale)
<jester-> Angelo: vai in cheroot e finisci l'upgrade
<Angelo> ho un solo dubbio  ho provato a connettermi con un altro pc che navigava ma dopo aver aperto il gioco alien arena mi ha dato lo stesso problema  ( cosa avvenuta in questo pc ieri notte)
<Angelo> jester cosa è cheroot e come si usa per favore
<jester-> Angelo: chroot
<Angelo> ah dimenticavo  in wireless invece naviga eh
<jester-> Angelo: sei da live?
<Angelo> si ora si con la 11.04
<jester-> Angelo: sudo fdisk -l e metti nel paste
<Angelo> si vede?
<jester-> Angelo: se non ci dai il link
<jester-> Angelo: l'url della pagina
<Angelo> scusa ma è già successo una volta nessuno mi spiega bene dove cristo lo devo incollare l'url della pagina e quale url qualcuno ha pensato che lo prendessi ingiro ma devveronon loso scusami
<glpiana> Angelo, modera il linguaggio e le esclamazioni per cortesia
<massimo18> !paste | Angelo
<ubot-it> Angelo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> Angelo, url = indirizzo della pagina
<massimo18> Angelo: se non capisci o non sai leggere dillo
<Angelo> si scusa gigi
<glpiana> -.-
<massimo18> gigi?
<Angelo> gl scusate
<massimo18> !chi | Angelo
<ubot-it> Angelo: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<Angelo> dai vi chiedo scusa ma è che davvero non so fare grandi cose  da quando è cambiato il pastbin non so come si usa
<glpiana> Angelo, pastebin è cambiato? non mi risulta. funziona sempre nello stesso modo
<jester-> Angelo: fai un copia incolla dell'indirizzo nella barra di firefox
<glpiana> nome, si incolla si preme paste e poi lui cambia pagina
<Angelo> ok e dove lo incollo?
<massimo18> -.-
<glpiana> Angelo, qui devi incollarlo
<jester-> Angelo: qui lo incolli o come la vediamo la pagina
<jester-> Angelo: vai qui http://paste.ubuntu.com/ incolli metti un nick e pigi paste
<jester-> Angelo: cambia la pagina, copi http://paste.ubuntu.com/606891/ e lo incolli qqui
<jester-> Angelo: lè mort
<Angelo> no è che lo faccio ma non capisco  perchè  una volta mi chiede di loggarmi.. un altra volta sembra che  abbia fatto ma  non lo vedete   ora mi  uccido dalla vergogna
<Angelo> ho letto che mi hai scritto  di svegliarmi pero'
<jester-> Angelo: se non ci ai l'indirizzo tipo http://paste.ubuntu.com/606891/ come casso andiamo alla pagina
<massimo18> uhm
<Angelo> allora la situazioene è questa : se apro http://paste.ubuntu.com/606891/  trovo la pagina dove mi hai scritto: 1  	  Angiolo svegliaaaaaaaaaaa  e non posso fare nienete per inserire la risposta nel mio terminale
<massimo18> !paste | Angelo
<ubot-it> Angelo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<massimo18> Angelo: segui sta cosa e ci riesci
<massimo18> Angelo: se non leggi e fai di testa tua allora....
<jester-> Angelo: varda http://wstaw.org/m/2011/05/13/plasma_howto-throw-ball.gif
<aladinsane> fichissimo jester
<aladinsane> hai usato una aplicazione per fare questa gif?
<aladinsane> come si chiama?
<glpiana> aladinsane, è quella che installa nell'esempio
<aladinsane> bella scoperta grazie! :)
<glpiana> O.o
<glpiana> in che senso "bella scoperta"?
<massimo18> lol
<aladinsane> :°)
<Angelo> Paste from Angelo at Fri, 13 May 2011 19:34:38 -0600....
<massimo18> Angelo: e daiiii
<glpiana> Angelo, quello non è l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> aladinsane: riga di comando by Peace-
<glpiana> jester-, cazzu, non potevi farlo 2 o 3 secondi più lungo sto gif?
<aladinsane> jester-: che significa riga di comando by Peace?
<jester-> aladinsane: tipo byzanz-record  --delay=3 --duration=20 --cursor  plasma_howto-throw-ball.gif
<jester-> duration è la durata
<Angelo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/606921/  ho questo di indirizzo
<glpiana> ooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<jester-> alleluia
<glpiana> alleluia
<massimo18> \o/
<glpiana> suonate le campane!!!!
<Angelo> è arrivato?
<glpiana> Angelo, sì, ha trovato traffico ma adesso lo vediamo
<Angelo> e si ma alla faccia del traffico  mi sono sentito  un idiota
<Angelo>  anche l'altra volta ho avuto questo problema
<jester-> Angelo: copia incolla nel terminale una riga per volta http://paste.ubuntu.com/606922/
<jester-> Angelo: finito fai un fischio
<Angelo> fatto
<jester-> Angelo: mo non chiudere mai il terminale
<jester-> Angelo: apt-get update
<jester-> senza sudo
<Angelo> si sta aggiornando
<Angelo> ok fatto
<aladinsane> jester-: ah sì stavo vedendo il man grazie
<jester-> Angelo: apt-get dist-upgrade
<jester-> Angelo: che fa
<Angelo> sta installando ubiquity e casper
<jester-> ok
<Angelo> fatto
<jester-> Angelo: apt-get -f install
<jester-> Angelo: tutto 0 ?
<Angelo> si
<jester-> Angelo: ma nel terminale hai un prompt # ?
<Angelo> si da prima
<jester-> Angelo: apt-get grub-install /dev/sda
<Angelo> E: Invalid operation grub-install
<_Matt_> ciao a tutti
<jester-> Angelo: apt-get install-grub /dev/sda
<jester-> Angelo: spe
<jester-> solo grub-install /dev/sda
<Angelo> ok finito nessun errore
<jester-> Angelo: update-grub
<Angelo> fatto
<jester-> Angelo: exit
<jester-> Angelo: sudo rebbot
<jester-> Angelo: sudo reboot
<_Matt_> scusate mi servirebbe un aiuto con iptables, qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<jester-> !iptables | _Matt_
<ubot-it> _Matt_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Iptables
<_Matt_> grazie ora vedo se trovo soluzione lì al mio problema :)
<_Matt_> scusate la guida su iptables non contiene ciò di cui ho bisogno, come posso fare a reindirizzare attraverso il mio proxy che ho settato con ip:porta tutti i pacchetti che vanno diretti su internet???
<Angelo> ciao jester niente di fatto
<glpiana> Angelo, domanda: sto danno si è verificato durante l'installazione?
<Angelo> no andave benissimo
<Angelo> andava
<glpiana> Angelo, quando si è verificato sto danno?
<Angelo> mi è successo stanotte sono uscito dal server di alien arena e nemtre  usavo il gestore aggiornamenti mi sono reso conto del problema
<cybercrasher> Ciao a tutti, ho un prblema con i codec per fare encoder. I software si bloccano durante la codifica (allo allo 0%) oppure mi danno la X sui formati di codifica, chi mi aiuta ad installare correttamente sti codec?
<glpiana> Angelo, dopo i comandi di jester- tu hai riavviato. cosa è successo
<glpiana> cybercrasher, codec usati da cosa?
<cybercrasher> ad esempio transmaggedon oppure kdenlive
<Angelo> niente  ora non mi và la connessione tutto il resto funziona
<glpiana> Angelo, oki, vediamo. sei con un altro pc ora?
<cybercrasher> sto provando a fare delle compressioni o dei montaggi
<Angelo> si sto riavviando  l'altro con la live
<glpiana> cybercrasher, fa veder euna schermata con ste croci
<glpiana> !image | cybercrasher
<ubot-it> cybercrasher: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cybercrasher> se esporto in puro AVI funziona, ma se provo a specificare un codec non va
<glpiana> Angelo, non voglio da live, voglio farti fare delle cose su quello installato
<cybercrasher> in pratica la croce sta su kdenlive e indica che il codec non è disponibile
<cybercrasher> non è tanto la croce il problema
<glpiana> cybercrasher, immagine please
<cybercrasher> il fatto è che non sono disponibili sti codec
<cybercrasher> ok
<cybercrasher> ma è inutile
<Angelo> glpiana allora facciano tra 15 minuti  che provo a riconnetterlo quantomeno in wi fi
<glpiana> cybercrasher, ok, allora lascia stare e non chiedere supporto
<cybercrasher> glpiana, gentile
<glpiana> Angelo, ma no, basta una chiavetta usb per passare gli output
<cybercrasher> glpiana, il problema è che non sono disponibili i codec, come se non fossero installati
<glpiana> cybercrasher, io avrei provato, ma se lo consideri inutile cosa mi metto a fare?
<cybercrasher> fare uno screenshot delle croci mi sembra del tutto irrilevante
<Angelo> ( tempo di pranzare ) ti trovo tra 15 minuti?
<cybercrasher> la X non è la chiave del problema
<glpiana> cybercrasher, non penso ci siano solo croci. magari ci sono anche i nomi dei codec per esempio
<glpiana> Angelo, oki
<cybercrasher> il punto è che dovrei capire come installare i codec per encoder
<Angelo> ok grazie
<cybercrasher> si
<cybercrasher> ti posso dire su quali codec stanno le croci
<glpiana> cybercrasher, ecco, già quello mi darebbe informazioni
<cybercrasher> h.264
<glpiana> cybercrasher, senti, fai un po' come vuoi
<cybercrasher> xvid
<glpiana> a quest'ora la schermata l'avevi già postata
<cybercrasher> no perchè non vedresti tutte le x
<cybercrasher> ci sono le varie schede
<cybercrasher> e in alcuni formati poi dice X
<cybercrasher> in altri permette di completare l'esportazione
<glpiana> cybercrasher, si dai, elencali o non fare nulla
<glpiana> scrivere per niente non serve a nessuno
<cybercrasher> ma scusa mi vuoi aiutare o n?
<glpiana> cybercrasher, vorrei, ma vedo che la fai difficile. per ora hai elencato xvid
<glpiana> in una decina abbondante di righe l'informazione che è passata è che manca xvid
<cybercrasher> sono in grado di descriverti il problema, non capisco perchè mi devi costringere a fare gli screenshot.. uso linux da molto tempo e non sono un noob
<cybercrasher> se tu mi ascoltassi forse potresti capire di cosa si tratta
<glpiana> ossignur come vi offendete -.-
<cybercrasher> i programmi di encoder non mi permettono di codificare in formati avi compressi (xvid, h264 ecc)
<cybercrasher> mentre i formati puri (AVI, MPEG, ecc funzionano)
<cybercrasher> come installo quindi i codec per encoder?
<cybercrasher> da premettere che xvid, h264 ecc sono installati come decoder infatti i video codificati li leggo senza problemi
<cybercrasher> ?
<cybercrasher> qualcuno mi aiuta?
<glpiana> cybercrasher, quanto tempo abbiamo?
<cybercrasher> tutto quello che vuoi
<glpiana> ok
<cybercrasher> vorrei solo capire se qualcuno sta considerando il mio problema :)
<glpiana> cybercrasher, intanto dai: apt-cache policy kdenlive
<cybercrasher> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cybercrasher> http://paste.ubuntu.com/606950/
<Angelo> arrivo subito
<cybercrasher> glpiana, comunque ti ripeto, sono riuscito a codificare in formato puro AVI e il problema ce l'ho anche con altri software di codifica
<cybercrasher> magari ti è utile saperlo :)
<cybercrasher> cmq ti faccio contento :) http://uppix.net/3/b/c/b0b8cf995e80489493bc55f7690fc.jpg
<glpiana> cybercrasher, spiegami una cosa: in quella schermata di esportazione selezionando H.264 hai i codec con la croce sempre o solo in funzione del formato video da cui parti?
<cybercrasher> cosa intendi per formato video da cui parto?
<cybercrasher> il programma in questione è uno specie di pinnacle
<cybercrasher> prendo vari video e ne faccio un montaggio
<glpiana> cybercrasher, beh se esporti esporti qualcosa, giusto? io sto provando con un mp4. ti chiedo, lo fa con qualsiasi formato di video?
<cybercrasher> asp posso provare ad aprire un file diverso ed esportarlo
<cybercrasher> wait
<glpiana> cybercrasher, allora chiudi la finestra di esportazione e vai su Settings _> esegui la procedura guidata di configurazione
<glpiana> cybercrasher, no lascia, fai come ti ho dett ora
<cybercrasher> ok
<glpiana> che almeno fa il check
<cybercrasher> okok
<glpiana> vediamo schermata per schermata
<glpiana> cybercrasher, assa la schermata di benvenuto e nella seconda clicca la seconda tab
<glpiana> elenca tre colonne di formati
<cybercrasher> ok
<cybercrasher> ce n'è una in particolare che vuoi che cerco?
<cybercrasher> ce ne sono tantissime
<cybercrasher> non c'è h264
<cybercrasher> ma c'è h261 e h263
<glpiana> la seconda colonna, codec video, vai in fondo e dimmi se c'è libx264
<glpiana> non c'è?
<cybercrasher> non c'è
<cybercrasher> manca il codec :D
<glpiana> cybercrasher, attendi un secondo
<cybercrasher> manca il codec di encoder, infatti anche gli altri programmi hanno lo stesso problema :)
<glpiana> cybercrasher, dai un sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-restricted-extras
<glpiana> cybercrasher, dimmi se mette qualcosa
<cybercrasher> ok
<cybercrasher> perfetto
<cybercrasher> grazie mille!!!
<cybercrasher> quindi con questo comando installo i codec di encoder? se è così mi salvo la stringa
<glpiana> cybercrasher, ti funzionano ora?
<cybercrasher> sisi
<cybercrasher> si sono sbloccati tutti i formati
<glpiana> cybercrasher, sì, segnatela allora
<cybercrasher> e sta codificando
<cybercrasher> ok perfetto
<cybercrasher> grazie mille! :)
<glpiana> eh, e tu no ti fidavi -.-
<cybercrasher> tu non ti fidavi :D
<glpiana> cybercrasher, no, volevo solo evitare di installarmi kdenlive, cosa che invece ho dovuto fare
<cybercrasher> io ho detto che mancavano i codec.. non sapevo come si installassero e tu non mi hai dato fiducia :D
<cybercrasher> potevi risparmiartelo :)
<glpiana> cybercrasher, ma io non ci vedo fino al tuo schermo
<cybercrasher> e si ma non ti fidavi delle mie parole :)
<cybercrasher> avevo già individuato il problema.. mancava solo la soluzione ;)
<cybercrasher> cmq tutto bene quel che finisce bene
<cybercrasher> grazie mille
<cybercrasher> sei stato molto utile grazie
<glpiana> prego -.-
<Benau> spaceranger from alien arena?
<glpiana> !chat | Benau
<ubot-it> Benau: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Angelo> ciao
<Benau> spaceranger?
<Angelo> glpiana allora un progresso c'è stato il wi fi ora mi fà navigare
<Angelo> hi benau
<Benau> hi
<Angelo> i have serious lan problem benau this is an italian cannel for  help
<Benau> i know
<Benau> private chat
<massimo18> !italian | Benau
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'italian'
<Benau> i'm not italian
<massimo18> uhm
<massimo18> !english
<ubot-it> Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<Benau> i go here for helping friends in italian ok?
<Angelo> no massimo scusa glielo sto spiegando in privato voleva solo essere gentile perchè ho parlato del problema in un server inglese di alien arena
<massimo18> Angelo: mica ho detto che non è gentile
<Angelo> glpiana ciao sei disponibile ora?
<Angelo> ama ubuntu  :-)
<massimo18> !chat | Angelo
<ubot-it> Angelo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Angelo> ok
<Angelo> massimo posso chiederti una cosa?
<Alex1983> Giorno a tutti
<Angelo> quale comando devo dare per verificare eventuali anomalie della scheda lan?
<Alex1983> in questo canale si può chiedere assistenza riguardo ubuntu 11.04 versione server!?
<Angelo>  ciao
<Benau> dmesg
<glpiana> Angelo, eccomi
<Angelo> ok
<glpiana> Angelo, ora da dove sei collegato?
<Angelo> allora mi son dimenticato di dirti una cosa glpiana
<sakuragno> salve buongiorno
<sakuragno> una domanda
<Angelo> ieri avevo usato ramastersys e avevo collegato sia la lan e che il wi fi
<Angelo> ora sono in wifi dal pc con il problema
<sakuragno> sto avendo tanti problemi con raitv e moonlight.. fino alla settimana scorsa si vedeva.. ora non si vede più nulla... ho firefox3 e moonlite 3.9 installato oggi dal sito
<glpiana> Angelo, perfetto, digita nel terminale: ifconfig
<sakuragno> niente?
<glpiana> Angelo, copia tutto su pastebin
<glpiana> !pazienza | sakuragno
<ubot-it> sakuragno: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<Angelo> glpiana ho dimenticato di specificare che il network manager mi indica la connessione lan attiva quando la intento
<glpiana> sakuragno, non va in questi giorni moonlight
<glpiana> sakuragno, fino a qualche girono fa funzionava, ora no
<Angelo>  ok vado
<sakuragno> glpiana si può anche rispondere "niente" :D e basta .. pensavo non ci fosse nessuno e cmq quando ci sono e se posso aiuto anke io
<glpiana> sakuragno, avranno cambiato qualche cosa in rai
<sakuragno> ok.. probabilmente sarà un problema di versione della rai esatto
<sakuragno> ^^ allora aspettiamo
<Angelo> si legge?
<massimo18> O_O
<glpiana> Angelo, ancora? stessa scena di prima?
<Angelo> ma solo a mè succede sta cosa?
<glpiana> Angelo, ma perchè non copi sto piffero di indirizzo?
<glpiana> non è bastata la mezz'ora di sclero di prima?
<Angelo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/606987/
<glpiana> Angelo, oki, la vede. hai configurato il router per la connessione in dhcp o per ip fisso?
<Angelo> dhcp
<glpiana> Angelo, allora scrivi: sudo dhclient
<Angelo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/606989/
<glpiana> Angelo, stacca la wifi e ridai il comando. dovrebbe connettersi col cavo
<glpiana> vado, ciao a tutti
<Angelo> ciao grazie gl
<massimo18> ciao glpiana
<Angelo> chi ha seguito la mia  vicenda?
<nicotano> salve
<Angelo> t per spiegarmi come puo' esser successo
<Angelo> t ciao nico
<Angelo> spe che provo se si riconnette  con la lan :-9
<Angelo> a dopo ciao
<stejazz> ciao a tutti
<stejazz> ciao roxdragon
<stejazz> raga qualcuno sa perchè non posso scrivere in chat???
<Carlin0> stejazz, cosa ti dice ?
<carlo74> sono  bloccato su  gnu grub
<stejazz> Carlin0, esce scritto <stejazz> ciao a tutti
<stejazz> * #ubuntu-it-chat :Cannot send to channel
<carlo74> qualcuno mi puo aiutare?
<Carlin0> stejazz, buh sembrerebbe un ban prova a uscire e rientrare
<stejazz> già fatto
<stejazz> è da più di un mese che esce
<Carlin0> stejazz, devi parlare con gli op
<stejazz> e come faccio?
<carlo74> ho l'avanzamento adesso non riesco piu ad avviare
<carlo74> a 11.04
<carlo74> aiuto
<Carlin0> stejazz, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/RisoluzioneControversie
<roxdragon> cia Steeler
<stejazz> grazie Carlin0
<roxdragon> stejazz,
<stejazz> ciao roxdragon!
<stejazz> mi hanno bannato sulla chat!!
<stejazz> XD
<Carlin0> si ma da un mese te ne sei accorto mo?
<stejazz> Carlin0, non posso scrivere nemmeno sul canale degli operatori!
<stejazz> jester-, vedo che sei tra gli operatori, mi puoi aiutare?
<Carlin0> manco io scrivo li sarà +m il canale
<stejazz> Carlin0, non me ne sono accorto ora, è che prima nessuno mi aiutava...
<DarkSun> il channel degli operatori, credo, sia esclusivamente degli operatori
<DarkSun> per pareri e decisioni da prendere tra loro
<Carlin0> DarkSun, il wikii non dice così
<carlo74> c'è nescusate io sono nuovo stamani avevo trovato un sacco di aiuti ora nessuno???
<RotoloPaolo> stejazz, ciao, se vuoi contattare gli operatori entra nel canale #ubuntu-it-ops
<Angelo> ciao
<stejazz> RotoloPaolo, già fatto ma non posso scrivere
<Carlin0> è +m
<Angelo> nicotano hai un minuto per favore'
<roxdragon> ma dove
<RotoloPaolo> stejazz, si, devi aspettare che ti diano la parola :)
<stejazz> XD
<nicotano> Angelo,  per cosa ?
<Angelo> problemi con la lan
<nicotano> Angelo,  sorry di rete ne capisco zero
<Angelo>  non ci connette più malgrado l'icona del network manager me la indichi attiva
<Angelo> ok grazie  ah senti devo chiederti un altra cosa riguardo al tom tom e ubuntu
<Angelo> se non sbaglio in un sito ho letto il tuo nic riguardi a pytomtom
<Angelo> riguardo
<stejazz> va be'... non utilizzerò più quel canale allora...
<carlo74> a chi posso chiedere aiuto???
<DarkSun> a tutti!
<Angelo> e il signore disse: chiedi e ti sarà dato .( non contare su di me che  son negato)
<stejazz> e su di me
<Carlin0> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<stejazz> qualcuno sa a cosa serve la porta 1033??
<Angelo>  io posso spiegarti come funzionail pastebin che tra un pò mi esaurisco :-)
<nicotano> stejazz, google dice sqlserver
<Angelo> si sta barricando
<stejazz> nicotano, e cosa sarebbe?
<carlo74> ho installato l'avanzamento da 10 10  a11 04 ora riavviato  mi scrive l'unita disco / non è ancora pronta o non è presente attendere o premere s per saltare o mper il ripristino manuale
<Angelo> bella domanda me lo fa anche a mè su la 10.10 installata su sd hc  nel portatlile
<Angelo> t ciao nico
<Angelo> a dopo
<prelvH> non riesco a far funziona 2.6.38 , uso ubuntu 11.04
<Daniele88> salve a tutti vorrei un piccolo aiuto ho installato joomla in locale su ubuntu come utente root , adesso qualdo accedo al pannello di gestione di joomla per l'installazione di un tema mi da un errore leggendo su vari forum vedo che sia un problema di permessi sapete come rendere accessibile la cartella di installazione di joomla e liberare questi permessi ?
<DarkSun> man chmod?
<DarkSun> man chown?
<Daniele88> DarkSun, non so come fare pero mi servirebbe l'intera procedura
<carlo74> ho installato l'avanzamento da 10 10  a11 04 ora riavviato  mi scrive l'unita disco / non è ancora pronta o non è presente attendere o premere s per saltare o m per il ripristino manuale
<noise> uso ubuntu 11.04 , non riesco ad usare 2.6.38 / 39
<noise> uso ubuntu 11.04 , non riesco ad usare 2.6.38 / 39 , solo 2.6.22 , come risolvo?
<noise> uso ubuntu 11.04 , non riesco ad usare 2.6.38 / 39 , solo 2.6.22 , come risolvo? se seleziono 2.6.38 o 39, si sente la musichetta dell'awio di ubuntu ma non vedo nulla... schermo nero... come risolvo?
<giako> ciao, devo collegare uno smartphone a xubuntu e usarlo per navigare, l'ho collegato usb e mi da auto eth1 connesso, ma non mi da nessun ttyUSB o ttyACM disponibile, lsusb lo rileva e mi da la descrizione, non saprei come proseguire...
<noise> uso ubuntu 11.04 , non riesco ad usare 2.6.38 / 39 , solo 2.6.22 ... se seleziono 2.6.38 o 39, si sente la musichetta dell'awio di ubuntu ma non vedo nulla... schermo nero... come risolvo?
<noise> cè qualcuno?
<noise> jester-: c6? :(
<Flowzj7> Ciao, volevo chiedere informazioni sull'installazione dell'ultima versione di Ubuntu.
<Flowzj7> Ho un pc vuoto, senza bios. Da dove parto?
<giako> Flowzj7 scaricati la ISO
<Flowzj7> Fatto, ma non parte. Cioè a me il pc non va, all'accensione c'è una schermata bianca e non parte ne iso ne cd
<giako> Flowzj7 portatile o desktop
<giako> ?
<giako> Flowzj7 ah scusa, non vedi le scritte del BIOS (POST)?
<Flowzj7> No, non le vedo. Comunque Laptop
<giako> Flowzj7 se non vedi le scritte di RAM, dischi etc etc devi portarlo a riparare, non c'è disco di installazione che tenga...
<Flowzj7> Credo sia un problema della cheda video.
<Flowzj7> Praticamente qualche giorno fa non si vedeva più nulla.
<giako> Flowzj7 ma senti l'hard disk frullare o il cd?
<Flowzj7> Si vedeva tutto malissimo, e non si riuscivano ad installare i driver della scheda video. Allora ho formattato
<giako> Flowzj7 il cd gira????
<Flowzj7> Si
<Flowzj7> Il CD gira, ma rimane schermata bianca a strisce
<noise> uso ubuntu 11.04 , non riesco ad usare 2.6.38 / 39 , solo 2.6.22 ... se seleziono 2.6.38 o 39, si sente la musichetta dell'awio di ubuntu ma non vedo nulla... schermo nero... come risolvo?
<giako> Flowzj7 prova afarlo partire senza batteria, solo corrente
<carlo74> non mi si avvia piu ubuntu rimane pagina gnu grub  versione 1.98+201008004-5ubuntu3
<Flowzj7> Stessa cosa, schermata bianca. Il CD gira però, infatti se apro gira
<noise> uso ubuntu 11.04 , non riesco ad usare 2.6.38 / 39 , solo 2.6.22 ... se seleziono 2.6.38 o 39, si sente la musichetta dell'awio di ubuntu ma non vedo nulla... schermo nero... come risolvo?
<giako> Flowzj7 va aperto e riparato
<noise> uso ubuntu 11.04 , non riesco ad usare 2.6.38 / 39 , solo 2.6.22 ... se seleziono 2.6.38 o 39, si sente la musichetta dell'awio di ubuntu ma non vedo nulla... schermo nero... come risolvo?
<Flowzj7> Scheda grafica scollegata?
<giako> Flowzj7 forse, o forse collegamenti allo schermo logorati
<noise> uso ubuntu 11.04 , non riesco ad usare 2.6.38 / 39 , solo 2.6.22 ... se seleziono 2.6.38 o 39, si sente la musichetta dell'awio di ubuntu ma non vedo nulla... schermo nero... come risolvo?
<giako> Flowzj7 ti ci vuole il tecnico
<Flowzj7> è impossibile collegarla no?
<noise> uso ubuntu 11.04 , non riesco ad usare 2.6.38 / 39 , solo 2.6.22 ... se seleziono 2.6.38 o 39, si sente la musichetta dell'awio di ubuntu ma non vedo nulla... schermo nero... come risolvo?
<carlo74> l'unità disco per/ non è ancora pronta o non è presente attendere ancora oppure premere s per saltare il montaggio o m per il ripristino manuale " cosa devo fare?"
<noise> uso ubuntu 11.04 , non riesco ad usare 2.6.38 / 39 , solo 2.6.22 ... se seleziono 2.6.38 o 39, si sente la musichetta dell'awio di ubuntu ma non vedo nulla... schermo nero... come risolvo?
<giako> Flowzj7 se codesto laptop avesse un'uscita VGA potresti provare a collegare uno schermo esterno
<noise> uso ubuntu 11.04 , non riesco ad usare 2.6.38 / 39 , solo 2.6.22 ... se seleziono 2.6.38 o 39, si sente la musichetta dell'awio di ubuntu ma non vedo nulla... schermo nero... come risolvo?
<giako> noise molto probabilmente è un problema di incompatibilità con la scheda video
<noise> giako: uff ,,, andava benix con ubuntu 10.10 , quindi pensavo andasse anke con 11.04
<giako> noise fai una prova con la live 11.04 e vedi se parte
<noise> giako: dovrò aspettare e ri provare a re installarlo? magari tra 1 mese? quando SPERO sia risolto?
<noise> giako: strano anke ke driver aggiuntivi nn dia la possibilità d installare driver proprietario nvidia
<Flowzj7> Si ho l'uscita VGA
<giako> noise a me la live della 11.04 mi lascia lo schermo nero, per farla partire all'inizio devo mettere apic=off con F6
<noise> giako: quindi provo a premere F6 all awio?
<noise> giako: e come lo metti apic=off ? vbb
<giako> noise io sto parlando della live
<noise> giako: quindi se premo f6 risolvo secondo te?
<giako> Flowzj7 se hai un monitor prova a collegarccelo
<noise> vbb provo con f6 vedremo ke succede bye
<giako> noise se non hai fretta ti trovo la pagina dove ne parlavano, ok? dammi 2 minuti
<giako> noise hai il CD di installazione?
<carlo74> se attendo non accade niente se provo a saltare  mi dice comando plymouth non riuscito mountall disconesso da plymouth
<carlo74> come devo procedere c'è un anima pia?
<giako> carlo74 gli esperti per ora non rispondono, sono in attesa anch'io. se posso ti aiuto (ma non sono uno degli esperti)
<carlo74> grazie
<giako> carlo74 da quello che hai scritto però, non riesco a capire che stai facendo...
<carlo74> sono bloccato come hai visto disconnesso da plymouth premetto che non sono pratico
<giako> carlo74 hai appena installato la 10.04?
<carlo74> 11.04
<giako> carlo74 hai installato o la stai provando live?
<carlo74> ho fatto avanzamento
<jester-> carlo74: facile che non abbia finito l'avanzamento, sei da cdlive?
<carlo74> cdlive?
<carlo74> no
<jester-> carlo74: serve la live per tentare qualcosa
<carlo74> scarico il cd?
<jester-> carlo74: direi
<jester-> carlo74: a meno che non hai un altro sistema linux installato
<carlo74> grazie
<carlo74> avevo  ubuntu 1010
<carlo74> da ubuntu 10 10 avanzavo 11. 04
<carlo74> puoi anticiparmi cosa devo fare
<jester-> carlo74: ti fai il cd e vieni qui
<carlo74> grazie
<giako> ciao jester- , ho un piccolo problema anch'io, devo identificare su quale tty mi si collega il cell. sono su un vecchio notebook dove ho messo xubuntu alternate, quando collego il cell mi da eth1 collegata, lsusb mi da la descriz del cell ma ls /dev/ttyUSB* e ACM* non mi danno risposta...
<jester-> giako: collegato in che senso
<giako> jester- cavo USB, auto eth1 collegata...
<jester-> giako: ma da sistema installato o in fse installazione
<jester-> in fase*
<giako> jester- sistema già installato e funzionante, ma volevo utilizzare il cell come modem
<jester-> giako: centra no la tty fatti la connessione da network manager un banda larga mobile e il cellofono deve essere in modapità pcstudio
<jester-> modalità
<jester-> giako: non in modalità usb trasferimento file
<giako> jester- non ho problemi per quello, sono con wm6 active sync già settato (sul cell) con funzionalità di rete avanzate etc etc
<giako> jester- provo a creare la connessione e ti faccio sapere
<jester-> giako: non so il tuo cellofono come sia combinato, normalmente per essere modem deve essere in  modalità pc, cioè quando usi il suo driver in winzoz
<giako> jester- si è nella modalità giusta ( no modalità storage, modalità activesync sincronizza con tutti i PC tramite USB)
<octy> buongiorno
<octy> chi mi dice come faccio a editare il menu di grub? vorrei spostare le voci tra di loro
<tvword> non riesco a disinstallare 1 app... ke nn vedo su app installate ma lo vedo clickando nell icona app d unity
<tvword> non riesco a disinstallare 1 app... ke nn vedo su app installate ma lo vedo clickando nell icona app d unity,,, uso ubuntu 11.04
<giako> jester- connessione creata, network manager mi dice in grigio sopra alla connessione banda larga mobile appena creata: device not ready (firmware missing). Da notare che l'auto eth1 che si collega appena attaco lo smartphone all'USB dice : Wired network (HTC Generic RNDIS)
<jester-> giako: centra una sega la eth
<giako> jester- per lo meno riconosce HTC
<jester-> giako: il cellofono è in modalità non modem
<giako> jester- lo supponevo, quindi?
<jester-> giako: non conosco htc droido
<giako> jester- tu dici che è solo le impostazioni sul telefono che causano il problema?
<jester-> giako: per logica si, installa linux-frimware.nonfree
<jester-> giako: per logica si, installa linux-frimware-nonfree  visto che nomina un firmware
<jester-> e riprova
<giako> jester- bella rogna senza internet....
<giako> installare pacchetti
<jester-> giako: adesso come sei collegato
<giako> jester li devo passare con una pendrive, dove li trovo i pacchetti a mano?
<jester-> non hai un cellofono piu normale?
<giako> jester- è un tranquillissimo htc con windows mobile 6
<giako> jester- no, solo questo
<jester-> giako: quando lo attacchi non ti chiede la modalità?
<jester-> o vai nelle impostazioni e controlla la modalità usb
<giako> jester- si, mi fa scegliere fra unità disco e activesync e io gli dico activesync...
<jester-> giako: che è la modalità che usi per pacioccare con il driver suo?
<giako> jester- difatti se scelgo modalità disco la auto eth1 non si collega...
<jester-> giako: cat /etc/network/interfaces che c'è dentro
<giako> jester- nonè che devo disabilitare questa benedetta auto eth1 sennò si puppa tutta la USB invece di darmelo come modem?
<jester-> giako: o avevi fatto una condivisione con iptabels
<jester-> giako: sudo iptables -F
<giako> jester- no, no l'ho attaccato pulito pulito 10 minuti fa
<jester-> giako: sudo ifconfig eth1 down
<giako> jester- dammi un secondo mi si è spento
<jester-> giako: riavvia
<giako> jester- riavvio dopo aver dato eth1 down?
<jester-> giako: il cellofono è configurato per internet? apn & co?
<giako> jester- yep
<jester-> giako: prova internet dal cellofono che se non va non fa manco ilmodem
<giako> jester- cell connesso, naviga
<giako> jester- eth1 down
<jester-> giako: ok vai in nm/banda mobile e cancella
<jester-> giako: rifalla
<hobo> ragazzi ho un problema con radiotray nn m legge radio ke fino a ieri leggeva,dopo nuova installazione ubuntu 10.04
<hobo> stessa cosa per video del sito della rai
<giako> jester- fatto
<giako> jester- device not ready (firmware missing)
<jester-> giako: ricancellala
<jester-> giako: sudo apt-get install wvdial
<giako> jester- scusa ma se l'eth1 è un generin RNDIS non è già una connessione modem? (come riportano alcune guide)
<jester-> giako: sudo  rm /etc/wvdial.conf
<jester-> giako: prova a cliccarla
<jester-> giako: proviamo con wvdial
<jester-> si ma non sei connesso come lo scarichi che attaccargli il cavo di rete non è onerevole
<giako> jester- piano, piano, il sudo rm wvdial lo devo dare o no?
<jester-> giako: se non hai wvdial non esiste il file
<giako> jester- wvdial.conf non c'è
<jester-> appunto
<hobo> ragazzi ho un problema con radiotray nn m legge radio ke fino a ieri leggeva,dopo nuova installazione ubuntu 10.04 ,stessa cosa per video del sito della rai
<jester-> giako: non ti puoi collegare col cavo al rutter per quanto serve?
<giako> jester- piacerebbe anche a me, scheda di rete guasta
<jester-> giako: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=linux-firmware-nonfree&searchon=names&suite=natty&section=all
<jester-> giako: occhio ai 32 o 64 bit
<giako> jester- thank you, lo scarico e ce lo metto con la chiavica
<giako> jester- sono su xubuntu alternate, il pacchetto è sempre quello?
<jester-> giako: sempre quello e alterante è solo il tipo di installare
<jester-> xubuntu xbubuntu è
<giako> jester- ok eseguo
<giako> jester- fatto, devo riavviare?
<jester-> giako: stacca e riattaca il cellofono
<giako> jester- auto eth1 collegata
<jester-> rifai la connesione
<giako> jester- la chiudo la eth1?
<jester-> no
<jester-> giako: cat /etc/network/interfaces
<jester-> che risponde
<giako> jester- auto lo  ... iface lo inet loopback
<jester-> giako: ok
<giako> jester- quindi ricreo la connessione?
<jester-> giako: direi di si
<giako> jester- click sinistro su network manager non mi da la connessione [3 Ricaricabile 1] appena creata da cliccare, e c'è la solita dicitura :  Wireless network (e sottto) device not ready (firmware missing)
<jester-> giako: tipo esatto di cellofono?
<giako> jester- HTC diamond wm6.1 pro
<jester-> giako: penso che bisogna trovare il firmware
<giako> jester- il posto dove cercare?
<giako> jester- htc o ubuntu?
<giako> jester- lsusb riconosce il modello...
<giako> jester- per controllare se ci sono tty attive che comando devo dare?
<giako> jester- ok, vedo di trovare qualcosa, grazie per ora per l'aiuto
<jester-> giako: sudo dhclient
<jester-> giako: e riprova a connettere
<giako> jester- fatto, ma la connessione internet sul cell la lascio accesa?
<giako> jester- o ci pensa ubuntu a fare il dial
<jester-> giako: esci da internet dal cellofono e
<jester-> e prova a farlo connettere da ubuntu
<giako> jester- si, ma non ho una connessione da cliccare nella lista di scelta di NM
<jester-> giako: l'hai fatta la connessione in banda mobile?
<jester-> scegliendo provider & co?
<giako> jester- si, ma non è visibile nel menù a tendina di NM, c'è: [[wired network (HTC generic RNDIS) auto eth1 ]]  poi c'è  [[wireless network device not ready (firmware missing) ]]]  .....non visualizza la connessione che ho creato e che vedo solo in edit connections e cioè [ 3 Ricaricabile 1]
<giako> jester- la vedo solo in edit connections
<jester-> giako: boh e non trovo niente nemmeno su gogol per quel cellofono
<giako> jester- direi di fare così, mi assicuro che le impostazioni del cell permettano la condivisione della connessione internet provandolo su winzozz 7, una volta che siamo sicuri che il cell fa il suo sporco lavoro torno e ti faccio sapere ( magari nel frattempo googolo un pò meglio e vedo se qualcuno ha avuto lostesso inghippo)
<jester-> giako: ottima logica
<giako> jester- se va su winzozz deve andare anche su ubuntu, giusto?
<jester-> giusto
<giako> jester- faccio le prove e torno
<giako> jester- per ora ti ringrazio, sei stato molto gentile, ciauz
<jester-> cià
<m3z> salve!
<m3z> ho un problema con i file di log di ubuntu.. qualcuno mi saprebbe aiutare?
<remix_tj> m3z: che problema?
<jester->   m3z  file di log?
<m3z> ho dei file di log che sono gigantissimi
<m3z> in particolare
<m3z> du -sh * | grep G
<m3z> 9,1G	kern.log
<m3z> 9,1G	syslog.1
<m3z> 9,1G	kern.log
<m3z> 9,1G	kern.log
<FloodBotIt1> m3z: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<m3z> kern.log e syslog.1 sono 9 GB
<jester-> m3z: cancellali
<m3z> pardon, sono nuovo con questo client..
<remix_tj> m3z: strano, non hai logrotate che funziona?
<remix_tj> m3z: mi dici quando e' stato creato il file syslog.0 ?
<remix_tj> o syslog.1.gz ?
<m3z> ora ti dico
<m3z> comunque sembra che stia continuando a loggare qualcosa sulla scheda audio
<m3z> kern.log.1 è stato creato il 07-05-2011
<m3z> ._.
<remix_tj> uhm
<remix_tj> bah cancellali pure a sto punto, sei su un desktop?
<m3z> si si
<remix_tj> allora...
<remix_tj> e' che strano dovrebbe ruotarli da solo
<m3z> non vorrei che ritornasse a dimensioni enormi nel giro di qualche giorno...
<m3z> mi seccherebbe eliminare a mano i file di log ogni 5-6 giorni
<remix_tj> come ti dicevo controlla di avere logrotate installato
<remix_tj> eventualmente lo scheduli in modo che ti tenga sempre i file sotto una certa dimensione
<m3z> uhm.. ok
<m3z> grazie per l'aiuto
<m3z> buon weeeek end!
<giako> jester- eccomi con la soluzione
<jester-> giako: dica
<jester-> dove sta l'inghippo
<giako> jester- bisogna collegare il cell
<jester-> giako: collegare il cell medesimo a internet?
<jester-> giako: e poi va su eth1?
<giako> jester- no, no, spè te lo scrivo tutto in una volta
<giako> jester- collegare il cell con l'USB, a questo punto parte eth1. digitare da terminale : sudo ifconfig eth1 mtu 500  ......a questo punto su windows mobile bisogna andare su start>programmi> condivisione connessione internet> e far partire la connessione da li senza creare nessuna connessione a banda larga mobile su ubuntu. A questo punto tutto funziona, non chiacchieravano per colpa dell'MTU troppo alto (500 consigliato ma se ci sono probl
<giako> bisogna abbassare ulteriormente l'MTU)
<jester-> giako: abbastanza ignorante il winzozmobile
<giako> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,219867.msg1746450.html
<giako> jester- l'ho sempre saputo, di fatti ho il dual boot anche sul cell wm/android
<jester-> giako: e che ce lo tieni a fare il wm
<giako> jester- è un porting di xdadevelopers, alcune cose non funzionano tipo la fotocamera e il gps, poi per far girare android ci vorrebbero 5 batterie
<giako> jester- comunque tutto bene quel che finisce bene, spero possa esserti d'aiuto in altri casi simili. Ciao, buona serata e grazie ancora :)
<lorenzo> ciao a tutti come faccio a creare un disco di avvio per installare ubuntu ?
<DarkSun> scaricando l'iso?
<lorenzo> ho scaricato da ubuntu .it
<lorenzo> ma non c'è l'iso
<DarkSun> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/scopri-ubuntu/download
<lorenzo> mi chiede di installarlo ma io vorrei togliere windows, formattare poi installare ubuntu
<DarkSun> windows lo togli quando installi ubuntu dicendogli di usare tutto il disco, per esempio
<lorenzo> io l'ho già scaricato dal link che mi hai consigliato tu
<lorenzo> quindi dici di installarlo ?
<lorenzo> senza fare nessuna formattazione ?
<DarkSun> lorenzo: quando ti si presenta la schermata di rilevazione dei dischi
<lorenzo> si?
<DarkSun> ti chiederà cosa fare: partizionamento guidato, usare tutto il disco etc...
<DarkSun> c'è anche quello manuale in cui ti permette di scegliere dove installare il sistema, quindi avendo un dual boot con windows
<DarkSun> c'è tutto!
<lorenzo> io cosa faccio ? dico partizionamento guidato ?
<DarkSun> dammi due secondi che ti trovo la guida
<lorenzo> io voglio pulire tutto il pc dalle schifezze di window e installare solo ubuntu
<lorenzo> grazie darksun :-)
<DarkSun> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione
<DarkSun> qui c'è tutto
<lorenzo> grazie mille
<DarkSun> ;)
<DarkSun> se hai problem, chiedi
<flow> Raga chi mi aiuta a configurare ubu
<flow> SI vede tutto malissimo
<flow> vedo delle strisce gaille
<flow> gialle
<flow> e il monitor a met'
<FloodBotIt1> flow: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<flow> Ho installato Ubuntu, ma il desktop si vede solo a met' e con delel strisce gialle
<flow> Nessuno
<yankeee> come faccio a ripristinare l'fstab originale senza averne un backup?
<jester-> yankeee: te lo sistemi a mano
<yankeee> non esiste una copia standard su internet? dove basta cambiare il numero del disco?
<jester-> yankeee: le due stringhe fondamentali sono la / (root) e la swap
<yankeee> ok, x l'ntfs bisogna mettere nfts tipo?
<jester-> yankeee: trovi gli uuid con sudo blkid e sistemi http://paste.ubuntu.com/607110
<jester-> yankeee: io ho la home separata
<yankeee> si anche io
<jester-> yankeee: trova gli uuid e sostituiscili con i tuoi
<yankeee> si si quello l'ho capito, ora devo montare i ntfs
<yankeee> devo mettere ntfs come etichetta?
<jester-> yankeee: se la partizione è ntfs si
<jester-> yankeee: scusa perchè non usi ntfsconfig
<yankeee> un altra cosa, una partizione ntfs (quella con il sistema windows) è senza etichetta, come faccio a metterla?
<jester-> invece di pacioccar fstab a mano che ci oensa lui
<jester-> ci pensa*
<yankeee> lo provo
<jester-> yankeee: centra una sega l'etichetta
<jester-> dove la vedi l'etichetta
<yankeee> pensavo servisse
<yankeee> ma c'è sui repo ntfsconfig?
<yankeee> non lo trovo
<jester-> avrai uuid=8492gfdosticass /punto/dimount ntfs
<jester-> yankeee: cercalo in synaptic che c'è
<jester-> !info ntfconfig
<ubot-it> Package ntfconfig does not exist in natty
<jester-> !info ntfconfigs
<ubot-it> Package ntfconfigs does not exist in natty
<jester-> !info ntfsconfig
<ubot-it> Package ntfsconfig does not exist in natty
<jester-> !info ntfsconfigs
<ubot-it> Package ntfsconfigs does not exist in natty
<yankeee> !info ntfs-config
<ubot-it> ntfs-config (source: ntfs-config): Enable/disable write support for any NTFS devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-9 (natty), package size 89 kB, installed size 900 kB
<yankeee> :)
<jester-> !info ntfs-config
<ubot-it> ntfs-config (source: ntfs-config): Enable/disable write support for any NTFS devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-9 (natty), package size 89 kB, installed size 900 kB
<yankeee> ok sistemato
<yankeee> grazie jester-
<Synaptic> salve ragazzi avrei un problemino, dopo l'aggiornamento a 11.04 quando chiudo un'applicazione sparisce (non va + nel pannello vicino all'orologio) ma il processo rimane attivo
<Synaptic> come posso fare affichè le mie applicazioni come per esempio skype o emesene mettano la loro icona in tray sul pannello?
<_Matt_> ciao a tutti, scusate qualcuno saprebbe dirmi qual'è l'ultima versione disponibile per ubuntu di iptables??
<bik> con al 11.
<bik> con la 11.04 ho sempre le ventole del pc che vanno con la 10.10 non me lo faceva...si puo fare qualcosa?
<enzotib> Synaptic: dai questo comando: gsettings get com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist
<Synaptic> enzotib, da root?
<enzotib> Synaptic: aspe', c'è un errore
<enzotib> Synaptic: comunque, no, il comando è ok, da utente normale
<Synaptic> fattp
<Synaptic> pasto
<Synaptic> synaptic@synaptic:/etc/default$ gsettings get com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist
<Synaptic> ['JavaEmbeddedFrame', 'Mumble', 'Wine', 'Skype', 'hp-systray', 'scp-dbus-service']
<enzotib> Synaptic: vedo che skype già c'è tra le icone permesse
<Synaptic> eh ma se faccio X per chiudere skype
<Synaptic> sparisce, rimane attivo.. e non va in tray
<Synaptic> idem per emesene... mentre per xchat va bene
<enzotib> Synaptic: comunque potresti abilitarle tutte, con gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist ['all']
<Synaptic> synaptic@synaptic:~$ gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist ['all']
<Synaptic> 1-4:unknown keyword
<enzotib> Synaptic: non tutti i programmi interagiscono bene con unity, a me succede lo stesso con keepassx, quindi non lo chiudo, lo riduco a icona e resta nel launcher come icona
<Synaptic> ho gnome io non unity
<enzotib> Synaptic: cioè al login hai Ubuntu classico?
<enzotib> Synaptic: parliamo di 11.04?
<Synaptic> si
<Synaptic> si
<enzotib> uhm, niente, allora non lo so
<papa__> ciao, ho un problema da risolvere con urgenza. eeepc 1001px, ho aggiornato da 10.10 a 11.04 e adesso la scheda wifi ha grossi problemi
<papa__> in pratica, in presenza di una rete wifi il computer si blocca. per farlo funzionare ho dovuto disabilitare la scheda wirless
<papa__> l'urgenza sta nel fatto che sono in viaggio e sto navigando dalla hall dell'albergo
<papa__> qualcuno può darmi una mano?
<junko> ciao
<papa__> ciao, sei un assistente o uno che ha bisogno di assistenza?
<junko> ho installato xubuntu alternate su un vecchio notebook. tutto bene il sistma funziona, l'unico problema e che ho la scheda di rete guasta e devo connettermi per forza wi-fi. Il network manager ha bisogno di driver per far funzionare il wi-fi, perche ho provato a creare una nuova connessione ma non mi rileva nessuna rete senza fili....
<papa__> ma non c'è nessuno disponibile?????
<junko> papa__  un po di pazienza qualcuno arriva
<junko> papa__ che hai fatto?
<papa__> ho solo bisogno di istallare i driver della scheda wifi
<papa__> su un eee pc 1001 px
<junko> papa__ allora siamo in 2
<papa__> speriamo bene....
<papa__> tu hai qualche idea?
<junko> papa__ ma la rete via cavo ti funziona?
<papa__> si per fortuna
<DarkSun> per entrambi: lspci | grep -i eth
<DarkSun> no, scusate. l'eth non c'entra
<DarkSun> papa__ junko date da terminale: lspci | grep -i wireless
<junko> DarkSun dammi un minuto mi collego qui sulla chat da un altro pc e riavvio xubuntu
<DarkSun> ma dove sei ora?
<papa__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/607159/
<airgnox> come verifico se ho la scheda per vedere la tv sul pc ?
<papa__> al momento la scheda wifi è disabilitata perchè se la abilito mi si blocca il pc
<DarkSun> papa__: prova un secondo: apt-cache search wireless-tools
<papa__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/607161/
<DarkSun> papa__:  bene. apt-get install wireless-tools
<papa__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/607162/
<DarkSun> da root. sudo apt-get install wireless-tools
<papa__> scusami, che significa da root?
<DarkSun> papa__: il root è colui che può fare tutto :D l'amministratore, insomma
<DarkSun> dai sudo apt-get install wireless-tools
<papa__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/607163/
<DarkSun> uhm, era già installato. allora controlliamo se il modulo c'è: lancia da terminale lsmod | grep ath9k
<papa__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/607164/
<DarkSun> anche il modulo è abilitato
<DarkSun> scusa eh, ma ti dovrebbe funzionare
<DarkSun> se mi dici però che non lo abiliti perché si blocca tutto, allora è un altro discorso
<papa__> se attivo il wifi si blocca tutto
<papa__> succede solo in presenza di reti wireless
<DarkSun> allora c'entra poco il firmware. c'è tutto ed è tutto a posto
<DarkSun> il modulo viene caricato
<papa__> tutto è cominciato ieri quando ho fatto l'upgrade dal 10.10 all'11.04
<DarkSun> io uso debian quindi non so quali possano essere i problemi derivanti da questo upgrade
<DarkSun> aspetta un po'
<papa__> io ho urgenza di far funzionare il wifi per qualche giorno, poi formatto tutto e reinstallo
<junko> DarkSun lspci | grep -i wireless  ....   02:05.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)
<DarkSun> junko: anche tu: sudo apt-get install wireless-tools
<DarkSun> junko: installato?
<junko> DarkSun si, l'unico problema è che devo scaricare i pacchetti a mano e poi metterli con una pendrive sul notebook dove c'e xubuntu, prche non e connesso a internet (sheda di rete guasta)
<DarkSun> aja
<DarkSun> è un problema perché dovrai prendere tutte le dipendenze etc...
<junko> DarkSun eh. lo so
<DarkSun> comunque i pacchetti da installare sono: wireless-tools e firmware-b43-installer
<DarkSun> una volta installato, dai lsmod | grep b43 per controllare se il modulo è stato caricato
<junko> DarkSun un link ai repo?
<DarkSun> qualora non lo fosse, cioè qualora non ti restituisse nulla, lancia modprobe b43
<DarkSun> un link ai repo? in che senso?
<DarkSun> http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<junko> DarkSun la pagina dei pacchetti?
<DarkSun> è quella. cercali lì
<papa__> niente?
<DarkSun> il problema è un altro: si blocca quando tenti di abilitare il wifi
<papa__> no,
<papa__> posso abilitare la scheda, ma se becca una rete si blocca,
<papa__> se la abilito per strada dove non ci sono reti va tutto bene
<papa__> in pratica è la rete wifi che manda tutto in tilt
<papa__> sembra assurdo vero?
<tizbac> quando prova a connettersi?
<tizbac> o semplicemente alla ricezione di un pacchetto?
<tizbac> comunque in ogni caso probabilmente devi cambiare drivers
<papa__> quando prova a connettersi
<papa__> e come faccio a cambiare i drivers?
<tizbac> comunque che wifi è?
<papa__> in che senso?
<tizbac> chip
<papa__> non lo so,
<papa__> c'è un modo per saperlo?
<papa__> magari un comando?
<DarkSun> come prima, lspci | grep -i wireless
<papa__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/607191/
<papa__> ma il risultato è sicuro?
<papa__> o rischio che vede una scheda per un'altra?
<Steeler> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<zul> ciao
<zul> c'è nessuno?
<p373rp4n> yo :D for italian upport??
<p373rp4n> 8(
<eddigei> mi sugerite un buon programma per riprodurre i dvd
<junko> DarkSun ok, wi-fi funziona!!! grazie per l'aiuto
<DarkSun> di niente ;)
<junko> DarkSun ciao e buona serata :)
<DarkSun> anche a te, bye
<snake__> notte
#ubuntu-it 2011-05-14
<_Nick_> scusate c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi??
<enzotib> dipende
<_Nick_> avrei da chiedere una cosa riguardo iptables e mi sono letto la parte riguardante il redirecting di un manuale in inglese ma non trovo una soluzione...
<_Nick_> avrei bisogno che il mio chromium-browser, senza settarlo nei suoi settaggi, si connetta al proxy che ho configurato e attivato su questo computer e tramite esso vada su internet
<_Nick_> ho pensato al redirect di iptables ma dò il comando ma nulla cambia...
<enzotib> _Nick_, posso chiedere perché vuoi/devi fare sta cosa?
<_Nick_> è un esperimento tramite il quale, se riesco, posso migrare completamente a ubuntu... spiego meglio
<_Nick_> io vivo in una residenza universitaria dove, per connettersi ad internet c'è bisogno oltre che della password della linea, di settare un proxy nell'applicazione manualmente, con ip, porta nome utente e password
<_Nick_> io ho settato il proxy polipo affinchè esso si connetta al proxy della residenza
<_Nick_> e così quando setto il mio firefox affinchè passi tramite polipo
<_Nick_> posso così andare in rete
<_Nick_> senza alcun problema
<_Nick_> non uso direttamente iptables con il proxy della residenza perchè iptables non supporta l'autenticazione
<enzotib> e perché non vuoi farlo nell'applicazione?
<airgnox> ma per accedere ad un proxy non basta configurare firefox ?
<_Nick_> si un'attimo
<_Nick_> perchè vivo in una residenza che ha una linea che comporta il settaggio del proxy in apt, in firefox e in ogni applicazione
<airgnox> mi interessa il discorso la mia ragazza abita in una residenza universitaria e ha la necissita di collegarsi ad un proxy universitario
<_Nick_> poi vado all'università e la rete cambia e non necessita di proxy e così devo togliere tutto
<airgnox> reimposti firefox ogni volta intendi ?
<_Nick_> per windows avevo un programma che faceva tutto in automatico, quindi non vedo perchè non posso fare tutto in automatico con ubuntu
<_Nick_> si
<_Nick_> ogni volta devo reimpostare firefox synaptic e apt-get
<_Nick_> almeno loro tre
<airgnox> apt-get perchè ?
<airgnox> non basta solo firefox ?
<_Nick_> apt-get perchè se non setto il proxy su apt-get, l'applicazione non va su internet e non mi scarica i pacchetti
<_Nick_> e non posso installare niente
<airgnox> ah ok
<_Nick_> ogni applicazione ha un settaggio a se stante per il proxy
<_Nick_> quindi se riuscissi a settare iptables
<enzotib> _Nick_, quindi hai pensato a un proxy locale permanente, tutte le apps lo usano, e basta cambiare quello quando ti sposti da casa a uni, giusto?
<_Nick_> affinchè faccia passare tutto tramite polipo
<_Nick_> esattamente
<_Nick_> ora sto usando polipo per parlare con voi
<_Nick_> ho settato firefox affinchè passi tramite polipo
<_Nick_> e polipo mi manda nell'altro che mi mando in rete
<airgnox> cos'è polipo ? scusate le domande :D
<_Nick_> polipo è un proxy come squid
<_Nick_> che a differenza di squid sono riuscito a settare
<_Nick_> mentre con squid ho avuto qualche problema
<airgnox> vi spiego io dovrei collegare solo firefox ad un proxy universitario di una biblioteca dovrei usare polipo pure io ?
<_Nick_> se riuscissi nel mio intento ogni volta che mi connetto quì avvio un lanciatore che mi imposta iptables e così navigo dalla residenza
<_Nick_> nono
<_Nick_> non per forza, il mio è un esperimento
<_Nick_> se vai in modifica->preferenze
<airgnox> perchè anche lei è all'interno di una residenza universitaria sotto una LAn direi
<_Nick_> poi nella scheda avanzate->network
<airgnox> si si ho letto qlc oggi ci sono i settaggi per il proxy o la connessione diretta ad internet
<_Nick_> lì puoi mettere i dati del proxy
<_Nick_> solo ip e porta
<_Nick_> user e password ti vengono chiesti da una finestra di firefox appena provi ad accedere
<airgnox> ma ogni volta che riavvio firefox poi dovrei cambiare le impostazioni per connettermi normalmente o al proxy universitario
<_Nick_> se riavvii firefox non cambia nulla, i settaggi rimangono
<_Nick_> enzotib, sai qualcosa di iptables??
<enzotib> _Nick_, ho trovato una cosa interessante
<enzotib> !info proxychains
<ubot-it> proxychains (source: proxychains): proxy chains - redirect connections through proxy servers. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1-3 (natty), package size 7 kB, installed size 72 kB
<_Nick_> già provato :D
<_Nick_> non mi funziona
<enzotib> il problema con iptable non è tanto l'instradamento, è che anche le risposte vanno dispacciate al giusto richiedente
<enzotib> cioè, io non saprei come fare
<_Nick_> ho trovato un tutorial di iptables
<_Nick_> in inglese
<_Nick_> che dice proprio questo
<_Nick_> e mi da l'istruzione per iptables dove io cambio praticamente i parametri
<_Nick_> ma non va....
<_Nick_> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-ports 8080
<_Nick_> è quasi da leggere come comando
<enzotib> _Nick_, quest'unico comando?
<_Nick_> si
<_Nick_> per il redirecting si
<_Nick_> questo è solo per la porta 80!
<_Nick_> con questo comando secondo quanto ho capito dal tutorial, io dico ad iptables che tutto ciò che ha come porta di destinazione la porta 80, dece essere rediretto alla porta 8080
<enzotib> dello stesso indirizzo?
<_Nick_> si perchè se il proxy risiede sulla stessa macchina che usi l'ip non va settato
<_Nick_> me lo ha detto un utente nel forum di ubuntu :)
<enzotib> _Nick_, che guida hai seguito?
<_Nick_> http://www.frozentux.net/iptables-tutorial/iptables-tutorial.html#REDIRECTTARGET
<_Nick_> c'è l'indirizzamento alla parte del redirect
<enzotib> _Nick_, secondo me non basta, in giro trovo che serve anche qualcosa sul post-routing
<enzotib> _Nick_, vedi qua: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/networking/18065-iptables-transparent-proxy.html
<_Nick_> ora leggo
<_Nick_> la mia connessione è talmente lenta che la pagina deve ancora caricarsi.... che nervoso...
<enzotib> comunque, boh, non lo so, non conosco abbastanza di iptables da capire
<_Nick_> io nemmeno
<_Nick_> non è da molto che smanetto con ubuntu...
<airgnox> un quesito
<airgnox> cambiando completamente discorso
<airgnox> ho installato me-tv quando accedo per fare la scansione dei canali mi dice che non ho il tuner tv come faccio a farglielo riconsocere ?
<airgnox> sembra che non mi riconosca la scheda di acquisizione tv integrata
<airgnox> nessuno !? :(
<enzotib> airgnox, no, mi spiace
<airgnox> enzotib, ok thx
<_Nick_> airgnox, devi prima compilare i driver relativi al chipset della tua chiavetta digitale
<airgnox> _Nick_non è una chiavetta
<airgnox> al il tuner integrato
<airgnox> io di esterno attacco solo l'antenna
<_Nick_> ok sempre de devi installarne i driver :D
<_Nick_> anche se non è usb
<airgnox> probabile
<airgnox> driver propritari non credo ce ne siano per linux
<airgnox> dove potrei cercare ?
<_Nick_> dipende che tuner è
<_Nick_> sai uso ubuntu da una settimana
<airgnox> pure io
<_Nick_> e sinceramente i comandi non li conosco ancora tutti molto bene :D
<airgnox> lspci forse
<_Nick_> tempo fa avevo configurato la chiavetta usb per la tv ad un amico su ubuntu anche se non sapevo come fare
<_Nick_> avevo trovato una guida che mi spiegava come fare con i driver e tutto il resto
<airgnox> sto cercando qlc sul forum
<_Nick_> e gli facevo usare un programma chiamato kaffeine
<airgnox> si ne parla sul forum
<airgnox> ma rimane sempre il problema che non mi riconosce la scheda
<airgnox> in primis
<_Nick_> se riesci a trovare il nome della chiavetta
<_Nick_> scusa
<_Nick_> della scheda
<enzotib> airgnox, lspci non la te la mostra?
<enzotib> la te => te la*
<airgnox> enzotib mi pare di no te lo linko
<airgnox> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/607233/
<enzotib> airgnox, non si capisce, vediamo sudo lshw -short
<airgnox> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/607236/
<_Nick_> enzotib, sono sono riuscito nemmeno col postrouting in ogni caso grazie :)
<_Nick_> scusa non sono riuscito
<enzotib> airgnox, niente
<airgnox> enzotib, non la riconsco e dire che ci dovrebbe essere
<enzotib> penso che andrò a dormire, bye
<airgnox> Notte
<airgnox> grazie
<enzotib> notte
<_Nick_> notte
<glpiana> ola
<airgnox> giorno
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<zeitgeist000> slave, come faccio che transmissions si accenda all avvio di ubuntu
<zeitgeist000> ?
<glpiana> zeitgeist000, lo metti in applicazioni d'avvio
<zeitgeist000> ecco... mi dice command da scrivere
<zeitgeist000> che ci devo scrivere li?
<massimo18> ?
<glpiana> zeitgeist000, transmission-gtk
<zeitgeist000> in comment nn serve niente vero?
<glpiana> zeitgeist000, sono commenti, anche nulla
<zeitgeist000> ok l'ho aggiunto
<zeitgeist000> grazie mille :)
<glpiana> zeitgeist000, esci e vedi se funziona
<zeitgeist000> basta fare log out?
<glpiana> zeitgeist000, sì
<airgnox> qlc che possa aiutarmi a configurare il TV tuner ho seguuito una guida ma non ho risolto molto
<airgnox> la guida che ho seguita è questa ma senza risultato http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/SchedeTv/AVermediaa309
<airgnox> ho ubuntu 10.04
<glpiana> airgnox, dando i ocmandi riportati dalla guida ottieni errori?
<glpiana> *comandi
<airgnox> non ottengo errori ma non mi viene riconosciuta
<airgnox> in lsusb la vedo
<airgnox> la anche modificando il kernel nada
<glpiana> airgnox, modificando il kernel?
<glpiana> eh?
<glpiana> O.o
<massimo18> airgnox: che scheda tv hai?
<airgnox> scusa attivando il modulo nel kernel
<glpiana> airgnox, lsmod | grep dvb-usb
<glpiana> !paste | airgnox
<airgnox> AVEmedia Technologis
<ubot-it> airgnox: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<airgnox> lsmod | grep dvb-usb non mi da nulla di output
<glpiana> airgnox, quindi il modulo non è caricato
<glpiana> airgnox, sudo modprobe dvb-usb-af9015
<glpiana> airgnox, anzi, passami lsusb   su pastebin
<airgnox> ok
<airgnox> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/607330/
<glpiana> airgnox, oki, dai il modprobe che ti ho detto
<airgnox> gia fatto
<glpiana> airgnox, poi dai:  dmesg | tail          e metti su pastebin
<airgnox> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/607337/
<glpiana> airgnox, di nuovo: lsmod | grep dvb-usb
<TequilaMex> buen dia
<airgnox> glpiana , nada con lsmod | grep dvb-usb
<airgnox> non da output
<TequilaMex> vorrei sapere dove si trova la cartella con tutte le impostazioni di dolphin-emu: dati, salvataggi, ecc
<glpiana> airgnox, ben strano visto che non da errore al caricamento
<glpiana> airgnox, metti tutto lsmod su pastebin
<massimo18> airgnox: il modello è questo? AVerTV DVB-T Volar(A808)
<glpiana> TequilaMex, non c'è supporto su software esterno ai repo
<glpiana> TequilaMex, comunque guarda nella tua home, visualizzando le directory nascoste
<airgnox> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/607339/
<airgnox> glpiana , non so se sia quello il modello sinceramente
<glpiana> airgnox, svelato l'arcano, quando lo carica il trattino è basso
<airgnox> io mi son basato su lsusb per verificarlo
<TequilaMex> glpiana  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,461578.0.html#new
<airgnox> glpiana: che trattino ?
<glpiana> airgnox, digita: locate af9015
<glpiana> TequilaMex, quindi?
<airgnox> fatto
<TequilaMex> quindi, sara quella?
<glpiana> airgnox, elenca qualcosa? metti su pastebin
<glpiana> TequilaMex, cosa non capisci di " non c'è supporto su software esterno ai repository ufficiali"?
<glpiana> !chat | TequilaMex
<ubot-it> TequilaMex: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<airgnox> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/607340/
<TequilaMex> ho capito, ma visto che mi dicevi "(10:44:05) glpiana: TequilaMex, comunque guarda nella tua home, visualizzando le directory nascoste"... ho insistito
<glpiana> airgnox, sudo rmmod dvb_usb_af9015
<massimo18> trattino alto
<massimo18> :)
<glpiana> TequilaMex, sì, eraq giusto per darti un suggerimento e non lasciarti senza risposte
<airgnox> glpiana , che fa ?
<TequilaMex> ok, grazie comunque
<glpiana> massimo18, da lsmod è trattino basso
<glpiana> airgnox, leva il modulo. poi lo ricarichaimo. voglio capire se carica o meno il firmware
<massimo18> visto
<airgnox> glpiana .ok fatto
<TequilaMex> non c'era bisogno di sfogarsi così, subito..... per così poco. ADIOS!
<massimo18> -.-
<alnuvola> salve
<glpiana> airgnox, sudo modprobe dvb-usb-af9015
<glpiana> airgnox, poi dmesg | tail   e metti su pastebin
<glpiana> TequilaMex, ???
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<airgnox> glpiana , http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/607341/
<airgnox> sembra caricato ora
<glpiana> airgnox, sì, io proseguirei con la configurazione di kaffeine http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/SchedeTv/AVermediaa309#Configurazione
<glpiana> stacco
<airgnox> ok provo
<airgnox> grazie
<luca230103> buongiorno atutti
<luca230103> ci sono operatori?
<luca230103> qualcuno puo' aiutarmi?
<lucas123> buon giorno ! ho instalato natty narwhal ma compiz fusion nonfunziona più !
<filo1234> !chiedi | luca230103
<ubot-it> luca230103: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<lucas123> il driver nvidia risulta attivo ma non in uso
<luca230103> uso xubuntu su un eeepc quando non e' alimentato a corrente sfrutto la mia connessione al 30 x cento
<lucas123> come si attiva?
<luca230103> ho usato anche juipter ma le prestazioni non cambiano
<remix_tj> luca230103: che e' sto jupiter?
<luca230103> jupiter
<remix_tj> eh
<remix_tj> cos'e'?
<luca230103> regola la prestazione
<luca230103> del processore
<remix_tj> ah, boh
<remix_tj> non conosco
<luca230103> cmq qualcuno puo' aiutarmi?
<remix_tj> se qualcuno sa come rispondere ti aiutera'
<remix_tj> io purtroppo ho un nc10, non ho di questi problemi :-)
<maubuntu> ragazzi ho un piccolo problema, ho aperto le tecnologie per l'accesso universale per sbaglio e mi si è creata l'icona nella tray e ora non riesco a toglierla. Ho ubuntu 11.04 con gnome 2.32 classico
<maubuntu> l'ho tolto anche dalle applicazioni d'avvio ma continua a comparire nella tray
<lucas123> nessuno sa come mettere in uso un driver "attivato ma non in uso?"
<maubuntu> ok ho risolto...grazie a tutti lo stesso+
<lucas123> dopo l'avanzamento da 10.04 a natty narwhal compiz fusion non funziona più le finestre sono fisse non tremolanti ecc.ecc. cosa devo fare?
<DarkSun> controlla se hai abilitato il 3d
<lucas123> darkSun come faccio?
<DarkSun> hai nvidia?
<lucas123> darkSun  si ma il driver risulta attivo ma non in uso
<DarkSun> prova a dare da terminale: glxinfo | grep rendering
<lucas123> darkSun adesso provo
<_Nick_> buongiornoa tutti!
<lorenzo-2357> Buomgiorno, aprendo una pagina per ascoltare un brano online mi da questo errore in alto: "il plug-in seguente si è bloccato: VLC Multimedia Plug-in"
<luca> buongiorno
<Peace-> luca: e buongiorno
<luca> non riesco a visualizzare l'icona dei segnalibri di firefox 4....sto impazzendo
<luca> mi era gia successo avevo fatto qualcosa ma non ricordo cosa...
<luca> suggerimenti'
<massimo18> ?
<luca> ?
<Peace-> luca: posso farti una domanda indiscreta che sistema usi gnome ^
<Peace-> ?
<webpower> la stella?
<luca> kde
<massimo18> :)
<luca> avevo lo stesso "problema" con gnome
<luca> ops unity
<lorenzo-2357> Sapete come posso risolvere questo plu-in che si blocca?
<luca> avevo fatto qualcosa ma non ricordo!
<michele> Indicatore facebook per ubuntu che segnali solo le notifiche???   (non gwibber)
<Peace-> luca: non mi è chiaro il problema
<Peace-> luca: uno screenshot?
<luca> dove lo devo incollare??
<webpower> lorenzo-2357, rimuovi il plugin incriminato
<luca> intendo lo screen
<webpower> luca, rispondi alla domanda
<luca> webpower il libro blu
<lorenzo-2357> webpower, grazie... :) come lo rimuovo però?
<Peace-> luca: tasto destro , aggiungi oggetti , cerca pastebin
<webpower> vai su synaptic
<Peace-> lorenzo-2357: poi trascina da ksnapshot sull widget verra automaticamente caricato sul server
<Peace-> luca:  poi trascina da ksnapshot sull widget verra automaticamente caricato sul server
<luca> peace dove?
<Peace-> luca: http://peaceforlinux.blip.tv/
<Peace-> luca: guarda vala'
<lorenzo-2357> webpower, poi?
<webpower> poi rimuovi il pacchetto
<webpower> ops
<webpower> il plugin
<lorenzo-2357> webpower, non so come trovarlo però, perché con vlc plugin mi esce poca roba, e non mi sembra quella giusta...
<luca> Peace http://wstaw.org/m/2011/05/14/schermata4.png
<Peace-> luca: scusa ma alla fine dell indirizzo non c'è il pulsante del book?
<lorenzo-2357> webpower, fatto solo che adesso la pagina mi dice "missing plug-in" ...
<Peace-> mah
<luca> no
<webpower> lorenzo-2357, che roba è che vuoi visualizzare?
<Peace-> luca: pensa che io la vedo
<luca> allora il risultato che devo ottenre è questo  ...ora ti incollo il link
<lorenzo-2357> webpower, è un file audio che sta in rete sul sito zshare.net...
<Peace-> luca: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/05/14/plasma-desktopUt1707.jpg
<luca> http://wstaw.org/m/2011/05/14/Schermata-2.png
<webpower> lorenzo-2357, riavvia firefox
<webpower> e poi ti dovrebbe consigliare lui il plugin giusto per visualizzare il file
<luca> ma mi manca sto libro blu se faccio personalizza lo vedo poi scompare
<lorenzo-2357> webpower non è firefox, e chromium...
<lorenzo-2357> webpower, al posto del lettore mi da sempre la scritta "missing plugin"...
<Peace-> luca: e daje http://wstaw.org/m/2011/05/14/plasma_howto-throw-ball.gif
<lorenzo-2357> webpower, cosa devo fare?
<webpower> eh buonanotte
<webpower> non conosco chromium
<lorenzo-2357> mhm... grazie comunque... :)
<luca> Peace grazie ! cmq non è questo che dico... appena ci riesco  te lo faccio vedere
<lorenzo-2357> Missing plug-in su chromium, soluzioni?
<webpower> lorenzo-2357: http://www.tomshw.it/forum/linux-e-altri-sistemi-operativi/171718-ubuntu-chrome-missing-plugin.html
<webpower> il penultimo post propone la soluzione
<lucas123> ho un problema: dopo l'avanzamento a natty narwhal compiz fusion non funziona : le finestre non tremolano i cubi non funzionano ecc.
<DarkSun> lucas123: glxinfo | grep rendering cosa dice?
<lucas123> Darksun ccome lo uso ?
<DarkSun> da terminale. scrivi quella riga
<lucas123> darksun sto provando
<DarkSun> cosa dice?
<lucas123> darksun yes
<DarkSun> quindi direi che è a posto il 3D
<DarkSun> controlla nelle impostazioni di compiz allora
<lucas123> il driver nvidia risulta attivato ma non in uso
<DarkSun> in xorg.conf cos'hai?
<lucas123> darksun compiz sembra funzionare perchè accetta tutte le mie impostazioni solo che non funzionano
<DarkSun> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep -i nvidia
<lucas123> Dark Sun : come lo lancio? (scusa ma non sono così pratico
<DarkSun> sempre da terminale
<luca> Peace sono proprio un ca**one bastava che togliessi la barra del menu!!!!
<lucas123> Darksunscusa ma ho fatto casino!! un secondo ...
<DarkSun> ok
<lucas123> mi ritorna 	Driver	"nvidia"
<DarkSun> quindi pure il driver c'è
<DarkSun> allora vai nel pannello nvidia in sistema-preferenze
<lucas123> darksun  ok ci sono ma è in sistema amministrazione
<DarkSun> ah ok :D
<lucas123> darksun ci sono
<DarkSun> vedi se lì c'è qualcosa che ti permette di abilitare
<lucas123> darksun : niente! ci avevo già provato ma niente!
<DarkSun> non saprei dirti allora
<lucas123> darksun : grazie comunque
<DarkSun> ;)
<DarkSun> lucas123: fai un ultimo tentativo. installa jockey-gtk
<lucas123> dark sun provo subito
<DarkSun> ok
<alessandro_> ciao a tutti
<alessandro_> volevo fare una domanda texcnica
<alessandro_> io ho ubuntu 11.04 e ho konversation
<alessandro_> possibile che sia diminuita la velocità in download con ubuntu 11.04?
<DarkSun> io controllerei le impostazioni di konversation
<DarkSun> forse ci sarà un limite che prima non avevi
<DarkSun> ma dubito che la velocità in download dipenda dal client
<lucas123> darksun: era già installato ma lo ho reinstallato. E' una libreria o una applicazione?
<DarkSun> applicazione
<lucas123> e dove la trovo?
<DarkSun> prova a lanciarlo da terminale con jockey-gtk
<lucas123> darksun: mi dice che il driver è attivato ma non in uso
<DarkSun> credo tu possa attivarlo da lì
<lucas123> DarkSun: purtroppo no! non ci sono opzioni
<DarkSun> strano
<DarkSun> su debian non c'è quel programma quindi non posso provare
<lucas123> DarkSun: c'è solo l'opzione per rimuoverlo. Ho anche provato a rimuoverlo e reinstallarlo ma ... niente
<DarkSun> strano però, sinceramente
<lucas123> DarkSun: comunque se ti viene in mente qualcosa ...
<DarkSun> certo
<DarkSun> anche se per adesso ho finito tutte le idee
<DarkSun> al massimo aspetta un po', sicuramente qualcuno ti aiuterà :)
<lucas123> DarkSun: no problem in fondo linux funziona lo stesso
<DarkSun> lucas123: in compiz prova ad abilitare i plugin
<DarkSun> secondo me il pannello scazza :D
<DarkSun> lucas123: va?
<lucas123> DarkSun: fatto ma non funziona
<DarkSun> mah, strano
<DarkSun> secondo me il pannello scazza ed è tutta una questione di abilitare i plugin in compiz
<lucas123> DarkSun: cercherò qualche opzione nascosta. Ti saluto perchè vado a pranzo grezie !:)
<DarkSun> ok, ciao :)
<pepigno75> salve continuo ad avere problemi con la scheda video e unity, appena installato funzionava tutto anche Unity, poi non riuscivo a configurare due monitor e ho installato i driver ufficiale ATI e adesso Unity non funziona il compiz sembra non funzionare
<luca> come rimuovo un ppa?
<remix_tj> luca: dal programma Gestione Sorgenti software lo disattivi
<airgnox_> per sbaglio si è installato kpackagekit come lo rimuovo ho ubuntu 10.04
<luca> si li ci sono arrivato, ho tolto la spuna ma non si possono cancellare?
<jester-> airgnox_: da synapitic lo rimuovi
<pepigno75> jester-, hai qualche consiglio per me :(
<airgnox_> jester , si ma non lo trovo come lo posso cercare
<jester-> pepigno75: uora uora arrivai
<pepigno75> ti ricopio il problema
<jester-> airgnox_: clicchi cerca, metti pen nome e scrivi kapack
<pepigno75> salve continuo ad avere problemi con la scheda video e unity, appena installato funzionava tutto anche Unity, poi non riuscivo a configurare due monitor e ho installato i driver ufficiale ATI e adesso Unity non funziona il compiz sembra non funzionare
<pepigno75> jester-, mi ha dato pure problemi con VirtualBox
<airgnox_> jester pen nome ?
<jester-> pepigno75: se non richiesti dal sistema i drive presi su sito ati fanno solo casino
<alessandro_> io ho un problema con il flash
<pepigno75> jester-,  quindi che faccio?
<jester-> pepigno75: quindi toglili e rinomina xorg.conf
<alessandro_> praticamente non si vede bene i siti con flash
<alessandro_> ho ubuntu 11.04
<jester-> alessandro_: rm -r macromedia
<pepigno75> per disinstallarli devo usare qualche cosa particolare
<alessandro_> cosa posso fare per risolvere il problema
<airgnox_> jester- , si è tolto il programma ma mi è rimasta l'icona...
<jester-> alessandro_: e fa vedere nel paste cosa risponde: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<jester-> airgnox_: nei menu?
<airgnox_> si
<jester-> airgnox_: anche riavviando la sessione?
<airgnox_> provo a riavviare
<jester-> airgnox_: esci e rientra
<jester-> eh
<alessandro_> http://pastebin.com/xPD3bXt7
<jester-> alessandro_: rm -r .macromedia mancava un .
<pepigno75> sono caduto
<alessandro_> http://pastebin.com/yQc9aPr2
<jester-> alessandro_: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<pepigno75> jester-, come di disinstallano i driver? ehe
<jester-> alessandro_: dai s alla richiesta
<alessandro_> http://pastebin.com/Y9TsSJf8
<airgnox> jester- , ok fatto grazie jester
<jester-> pepigno75: come li hai installati
<pepigno75> da file .run
<jester-> pepigno75: prova sudo ./file.run --uninstall
<alessandro_> jester che devo fare ora?
<alessandro_> mi servirebbe sistema la cosa perchè ho dei siti con delle gallerie flash
<alessandro_> e non vedo nulla
<pepigno75> jester-, ho provato e mi dice questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/607393/
<pepigno75> jester-,  scusami è partito
<jester-> alessandro_: guarda se hai cancellato .macromedia
<alessandro_> e come?
<alessandro_> mi dice che è impossibile rimuoverlo
<alessandro_> permesso negato
<jester-> alessandro_: sudo
<jester-> sudo rm -r .macromedia
<jester-> alessandro_: poi sudo apt-get install --renstall flashplugin-installer
<alessandro_> E: Opzione a riga di comando --renstall non comprensibile
<DarkSun> --reinstall
<jester-> :D zompato una i
<DarkSun> sì ma un po' di collaborazione :D
<alessandro_> per verificare se va bene devo riavviare?
<filo1234> no, chiudi e riapri il browser
<Shin_Darth> salve ragazzi ho bisogno d'aiuto
<Shin_Darth> c'? nessuno?
<filo1234> !nessuno | Shin_Darth
<ubot-it> Shin_Darth: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci sono utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<alessandro_> secondo me è un problema di firefox
<alessandro_> perchè me lo rifà di nuovo
<filo1234> alessandro_: non è ch eper caso hai qualche plugin ch eblocca i video flash?
<filo1234> alessandro_: su firefox, scrivi about:plugins e posta il rusultato
<alessandro_> non saprei come verificare
<massimo18> alessandro_: se fosse un problema di firefox lo farebbe anche ad altri
<Shin_Darth> Stavo cercando di installare GNOME3 seguendo questa guida (http://www.geekitalia.it/2011/05/09/installare-gnome-3-su-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal/) ma dopo aver dato il dist-upgrade non funziona pi? niente. Cio? non si avvia pi? ubuntu (solo la root shell di emergenza) e non riesco a installare/disistallare niente perch? da un errore strano. Ovvero: "I seguenti pacchetti hanno dipendenze non soddisfatte"
<filo1234> massimo18: del suo firefox
<_Nick_> ciao a tutti, ho provato a chiedere stanotte ma non c'era nessuno che sapesse aiutarmi dettagliatamente.... c'è qualcuno che saprebbe aiutarmi a configurare iptables con un trasparent proxy??
<massimo18> filo1234: a ecco allora sono daccordo
<filo1234> Shin_Darth: non diamo supporto per pacchetti esterni ai repository ufficiali
<alessandro_> http://pastebin.com/LEFdGPY4
<jester-> alessandro_: esci e rientra con sessione classic no effetti
<Shin_Darth> filo1234 ma vorrei semplicemente tornare ad usare ubuntu, volevo semplicemente provare gnome3 ma non importa. Il problema ? che adesso non posso utilizzare il mio pc
<Shin_Darth> non so come tornare alla situazione di partenza
<alessandro_> dici che sia un problema di unity?
<filo1234> alessandro_: dpkg -l | grep swfdec*
<jester-> Shin_Darth: hai un link in pvt
<alessandro_> filo ho dato il comando
<filo1234> alessandro_: si dovresti farmi vedere cosa ha restituito
<alessandro_> assolutamente niente
<filo1234> uhm
<jester-> Shin_Darth: volevi mica tornare a gnomo2?
<Shin_Darth> jester: grazie ci stavo gi? provando ma non riesco a installare ppa-purge xk? mi da il solito errore
<Shin_Darth> jester- stavo installando gnome3 x provarlo
<filo1234> alessandro_: dpkg -l | grep swfdec
<filo1234> senza l'asterisco?
<alessandro_> filo1234 io ho dato il comando ma non mi restituisce niente
<filo1234> ridallo senza l'asterisco
<alessandro_> fatto senza asterisco
<alessandro_> niente da fare
<jester-> Shin_Darth: non si installa ppa-purge?
<filo1234> alessandro_: dpkg -l | grep -i shockwave
<jester-> alessandro_: scommettiamo che se resetti gnome guarisce?
<Shin_Darth> qualsiasi cosa faccio con apt-get install mi da questo errore: "I seguenti pacchetti hanno dipendenze non soddisfatte: gnome-session : Dipende: gnome-session-bin (< 2.33) ma la versione 3.0.1-0ubuntuqualcosa sta per essere installata)
<jester-> !gnomereset | alessandro_
<ubot-it> alessandro_: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private e riavviare la sessione
<Shin_Darth> jester- no non si installa niente
<jester-> Shin_Darth: subito dopo dai sudo apt-get -f install
<Shin_Darth> ok provo e ti dico
<filo1234> alessandro_: hai dei plugin shockwave
<Shin_Darth> cmq mi consigliate gnome3 o il vecchio gnome? (nel caso in cui non volessi utilizzare unity)
<filo1234> e non hai flashplayer installato comunque
<jester-> alessandro_: e rinomina pure la .mozilla
<alessandro_> con un comando dato in precedenza mi resta la barra di unity sempre attiva
<jester-> Shin_Darth: gnome3 come unity è ancora un po acerbo. lo sto provando e funza bene
<jester-> Shin_Darth: ho installato qualche tema e qualche estensione
<alessandro_> devo resettare gnome?
<jester-> alessandro_: prova
<jester-> alessandro_: unity sta sopra a gnome mica è per cazzi suoi
<filo1234> alessandro_: sudo find / -name 'libflash*'
<alessandro_> ma non posso cambiare sessione ora perchè sto scaricando
<Shin_Darth> jester-: mentre se volessi usare il vecchio gnome basta avviare la sessione come "Ubuntu classico" o devo fare altro?
<jester-> Shin_Darth: se installi 3 devi fare il downgrade al 2, unity rimane comunque come alternativa
<filo1234> alessandro_: comunque se vai in firefox>strumenti>componenti aggiuntuivi dovresti trovare un qualcosa relativo a futuresplash
<filo1234> alessandro_: disabilitalo
<Shin_Darth> jester-: se elimino gnome3 seguendo la guida che mi hai dato torna tutto come prima e posso usare unity oppure il vecchio gnome o devo fare altro?
<alessandro_> mi dice che futuresplash non c'è
<filo1234> ti dice chi?
<jester-> Shin_Darth: unity lo usi anche se c'è gnome3
<filo1234> alessandro_: comunque mi pare strana una cosa dpkg -l | grep swf   non da niente?
<alessandro_> niente
<filo1234> application/x-shockwave-flash   Shockwave Flash         swf
<filo1234> application/futuresplash        FutureSplash Player     spl
<filo1234> nel tuo pastebin c'è
<alessandro_> eppure io quando do il comando non succede niente
<filo1234> alessandro_: mv .mozilla .mozilla.bk
<filo1234> alessandro_: poi sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<alessandro_> mv .mozilla .mozilla.bk
<alessandro_> con il primo comando non succede nulla
<filo1234> è giusto
<filo1234> alessandro_: poi sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<alessandro_> cazzo ho perso i preferiti però
<filo1234> hai installato flash prima di riaprire il browser??
<filo1234> alessandro_: poi sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree  l'hai dato?
<alessandro_> si
<filo1234> flash funziona?
<jofor> salve a tutti
<alessandro_> si il flash si
<alessandro_> ma ho perso i segnalibri cazzo
<filo1234> non hai perso nulla sono nella cartella .mozilla.bk
<filo1234> comunque questa è la prova che hai pqualche plugin che rompe
<alessandro_> come faccio a rimettere i preferiti?
<filo1234> rm .mozilla && mv .mozilla.bk .mozilla
<filo1234> vediamo
<alessandro_> impossibile
<vencizOn> salve a tutti
<filo1234> alessandro_: impossibile ch?
<alessandro_> rm: impossibile rimuovere ".mozilla": È una directory
<filo1234> scusa
<filo1234> rm -r .mozilla
<filo1234> poi mv .mozilla.bk .mozilla    chiudi e riapri firefox
<vencizOn> rm -r così timuovi directory e contenuto
<vencizOn> rimuovi*
<vencizOn> piccola domanda: come mai in "sensors" non trovo la temperatura della CPU? o.O
<filo1234> alessandro_: e fai un esportazione dei preferiti   così nel caso eliminiamo la directory e ciccia
<filo1234> devo andare...
<vencizOn> nessuno lo sa? :O
<alessandro_> ok ripristinati
<alessandro_> cmq mi sà che avvio con ubuntu classic
<alessandro_> peccato che non ci sia più la barra di unity
<vencizOn> il mio vecchio scassone non supporta unity
<vencizOn> tra l'altro preferisco gnome
<vencizOn> classico
<tc_enrylinux> ciao
<vencizOn> ciao tc_enrylinux
<tc_enrylinux> dimmi
<Damaskinos> Salve vorrei delle info sul servizio ubuntu-one. Per Prima cosa è gratuito?
<alessandro_> mi sa che ho combinato qualcosa che non và
<alessandro_> io ho cambiato sessione e sono entrato con ubuntu classico
<alessandro_> però mi ecse ancora la barra unity sulla sinistra
<alessandro_> e non vedo il solito menu di gnome
<vencizOn> hai selezionato gnome?
<tc_enrylinux> esci e rientra in ubuntu
<jester-> alessandro_: classico non ha la barra
<alessandro_> e io c'è lo invece
<alessandro_> cosa posso fare?
<jester-> e magari profumato
<alessandro_> ho la barra unity
<alessandro_> con ubuntu classico
<tc_enrylinux> il problema  di compiz che crasha lo avete riscontrato anche voi su unity
<jofor> salve
<alessandro_> cosa posso fare per ritornare in ubuntu classico
<jofor> quando entri
<jofor> in basso dopo la password
<jofor> cambia sessione in classic
<jester-> alessandro_: esci metti la pass e sotto compare la barra, clicchi su ubuntu e cambi
<alessandro_> e ma se entro con ubuntu classico
<jofor> non hai unity
<alessandro_> mi viene fuori la barra di unity
<massimo18> -.-
<tc_enrylinux> ubuntu classico non ha i launcher di unity
<jester-> alessandro_: classico no effetti
<tc_enrylinux> devi fare come ha detto jester
<tc_enrylinux> ubuntu
<alessandro_> sono appena ritornato
<alessandro_> ho selezionato ubuntu classico
<alessandro_> messo la password
<alessandro_> però mi ecsce ancora la barra unityt
<vencizOn> allora è unity che ti vuole troppo bene :)
<jester-> !gnomereset | alessandro_
<ubot-it> alessandro_: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private e riavviare la sessione
<massimo18> ecco un bel reset chissà che pacciocamenti hai fatto alessandro_
<jester-> alessandro_: poi esci e rientri con callssc no effetti
<vencizOn> qualcuno sa perchè sensors non mi rileva la cpu?
<vencizOn> nemmeno la MB
<vencizOn> sono su un fisso
<alessandro_> bash: !gnomereset: event not found
<massimo18> -.-
<jester-> massimo18: te scumèt che ha pacioccato con gnome3?
<vencizOn> :D
<massimo18> jester-: mi sa di si
<jester-> alessandro_: dovresti leggere cosa ti ha scritto il botolo
<jester-> se vai a capocchia rischi di trovarti con 4 balle appese al cucciolo e non sapere quali siano le tue due
<jofor> il karnel .9 l'avete installato?
 * vencizOn non ha mai capito a fondo lm-sensors, o lm-sensors non ha mai capito i pc di vencizOn
<jester-> jofor: è nei proposerd per essere testato, quindi non stabile
<jofor> si c'è da un bel po'
<alessandro_> ma basta solo che le rinomino quelle cartelle
<jofor> alessandro se ad unity
<jofor> gli associ awn
<tc_enrylinux> testato kernel  per mio modo di vedere funziona bene
<jofor> con i menu'
<jofor> hai tutti e due
<tc_enrylinux> intendi i kernel
<jofor> gli metti su main menu'
<jofor> se proprio sei affezionato alle tendine classiche
<jofor> scappano tutti
<jofor> vado anch'io
<gandalf88bis> buon giorno a tutti
<vencizOn> buondi'
<gandalf88bis> ho un problema con python... sto cercando di installare python 2.7 su ubuntu 10.04
<gandalf88bis> (ho rotto il lettore cd quindi non posso installare una distro più recente :P)
<gandalf88bis> cmq l'ho scaricato e compilato perchè nei repo non c'è
<gandalf88bis> e funziona dopo aver sostituito il link simbolico
<gandalf88bis> ma ho un problema nell'installazione della shell chiamata ipython
<fabbio84> ma sulla 11.04 come abilito gli effetti grafici?
<gandalf88bis> (che è moooooooolto meglio della classica)
<gandalf88bis> in pratica (dopo aver installato con apt-get install ipython) mi da il seguente errore ogni volta che lancio ipython:
<gandalf88bis> Traceback (most recent call last):
<gandalf88bis>   File "/usr/bin/ipython", line 26, in <module>
<gandalf88bis>     import IPython.Shell
<gandalf88bis> ImportError: No module named IPython.Shell
<FloodBotIt1> gandalf88bis: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<gandalf88bis> qualche idea?
<ShinDarth> jester-: ho ripristinato il sistema com'era prima, grazie x l'aiuto. Ma adesso se volessi utilizzare GNOME (anche il vecchio) devo scegliere "Ubuntu classico" dalla schermata del login o cosa?
<michele> problema: devo connettermi in VPN e poi condividere il desktop. Con il mio Iphone reisco a vedere il desktop del mio pc aziendale e vorrei farlo con Ubuntu. Ho creato la connessione VPN Cisco con gli stessi parametri dell'Iphone. Ora che software uso per collegarmi e poi per la condivisione del desktop ?
<vencizOn> che bello che veniamo tutti ad esporre problemi :D
<H4ck3r> michele, dipende dal protocollo che ha il desktop
<H4ck3r> il client integrato in ubuntu mi pare supporti sia RDP che VNC
<michele> H4ck3r:
<michele> H4ck3r: per prima cosa come faccio a collegarmi in VPN ? Che software uso qui in Ubuntu ?
<H4ck3r> non so che protocollo usa quella vpn
<michele> H4ck3r: Io uso VNC con windows
<H4ck3r> si ma la vpn
<michele> H4ck3r: Nella conf. dell'Iphone leggo CISCO  .. IPSec ..
<michele> H4ck3r: Ho con VNC configurata la connessione .. dove leggo il protocollo?
<H4ck3r> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Vpn
<michele> H4ck3r: esiste VNC in ubuntu?
<michele> H4ck3r: non ci capisco nulla :( Io in windows unica cosa che faccio è inserisco in VNC l'IP, il gruppo la password. Dopo metto il mio utente e la mia password e mi connetto. Adesso ho creato la VPN nelle mie connessioni .. ma con cosa mi connetto? e una volta connesso cosa uso per la condivisione Desktop?
<jofor> tutto bene?
<mehdi> ciao *
<ShinDarth> come si resettano le configurazioni di compiz?
<ShinDarth> mi sono spariti i bordi superiori delle finestre, come risolvo?
<lonejack> mi date un aiuto? Sto provando ubuntu one
<lonejack> ma quando dico che voglio sincronizzare una directory
<lonejack> sto dicendo anche sincronizza le sotto dir+ file contenuti?
<TequilaMEx> ciao, c'è qualcosa con grafica migliore di Pidgin, per IRC?
<TequilaMEx> e, qual'è il client IRC ufficiale di natty?
<Fire^fox> TequilaMEx, xchat
<Fire^fox> TequilaMEx, puoi usare anche empathy, ma non e' un granche'
<TequilaMEx> ma empathy come si configura? vedo solo "jabber"
<jofor> ciaooo
<Lis> Ciao a tutti
<Fire^fox> ciao
<Lis> Volele sapere gentilemete
<Lis> se esistono programmi per riconoscimento vocale per ubuntu. Grazie mille
<Fire^fox> si ci sono
<Lis> Tipo quellii che detti e scrive.
<Lis> Mi sapresti indicare qaulche nome per favore?
<Fire^fox> quelli non credo
<Lis> :( peccato
<Fire^fox> ma per uso lanciare comandi ed altre funzioni si
<Lis> Mhh no mi serviva qualcosa per dettare e scrivere
<Lis> Tipo dragon naturally specking
<c-ruz> ciao a tutti
<c-ruz> ho un problema con ubuntu mi dà audio con alsa pur avendo installato tutte le librerie.grazie
<c-ruz> *non mi dà
<Fire^fox> in che senso
<c-ruz> voglio usare xine
<Fire^fox> che ha l'out alsa
<c-ruz> si
<c-ruz> ho installato xine da sorgenti
<c-ruz> e nella configuraZIONE inizialr ptima di dare il make install
<c-ruz> mi dà driver alsa
<Fire^fox> e su pref applicazioni audio che dice
<c-ruz> ma nel momento che lancio xine ho volume audio a 0% se tento di aumentarlo mi torna a zero
<c-ruz> lo riconosce
<Fire^fox> lanciandolo da linea di comando che dice
<c-ruz> realtek alc888 integrato
<c-ruz> da riga di comando niente
<c-ruz> xine intendo
<Fire^fox> sulle prefs audio lo vede
<c-ruz> si
<Fire^fox> quindi alsa si apre su xine
<Fire^fox> ed il problema si supponde sia xine a questo punto
<c-ruz> nella sezione audio di xine cè driver alsa
<c-ruz> e lo posso selezionare
<cousin_mario> buonasera
<TequilaMEx> funziona emerald su natty?
<c-ruz> no perchè anche con altri nn si sente...altri player intendo
<cousin_mario> ho appena installato kubuntu 11.04
<Fire^fox> non lo potevi installare dal repo ?
<Fire^fox> TequilaMEx, no
<c-ruz> emerald ?? cosa è?
<cousin_mario> è normale che le dimensioni dei caratteri vengano resettate tra un login ed un altro?
<TequilaMEx> bisogna tenersi metacity?
<Fire^fox> TequilaMEx, almeno a me e' andato in crash,poi non los o
<c-ruz> ah ops confuso le risposte :D
<c-ruz> dici xine dai repository?
<c-ruz> fatto ma lo stesso nn và....poi ho provato anche da sorgente soddisfando tutte le dipenenzer
<Fire^fox> scusa ma devi usare per forza xine ?
<c-ruz> si vorrei
<c-ruz> mi sn sempre trovato bene
<c-ruz> ho pure alzato tutti i volumi con alsamxer
<c-ruz> ma niente
<Fire^fox> bho
<Fire^fox> spetta io l'ho instyallato
<c-ruz> non sò più cosa fare
<c-ruz> su gnome?
<Fire^fox> si
<c-ruz> ok
<Fire^fox> su unity ma e' uguale
<c-ruz> ok
<Fire^fox> audio?
<c-ruz> si
<Fire^fox> una cagata ma va' perfettamente
<c-ruz> si ma hai la possibiltà di mettere alsa?
<c-ruz> nei driver?
<Fire^fox> mha dove sono
<c-ruz> vai nell'opzioni
<c-ruz> e metti master of universe
<Fire^fox> ci sono
<c-ruz> na cosa del genre
<c-ruz> poi vai in audio e dove cè scritto driver hai un menu a tendina
<c-ruz> lì cè la lista dei driver
<c-ruz> metti alsa e vedi se ti và
<Fire^fox> forse smart mode ?
<c-ruz> sei nella sezione audio?
<Fire^fox> c'e solo a52 mode
<c-ruz> ed auto
<c-ruz> ?
<c-ruz> giusto?
<Fire^fox> no
<c-ruz> ma hai mersso master of universe e riavviato?
<c-ruz> riavviato xine naturalemnte
<Fire^fox> ah spetta master dell'universo
<Fire^fox> ora si
<c-ruz> cè alsa
<Fire^fox> si ma un va
<c-ruz> cioè nn cè proprio oppure nn si sente?
<Fire^fox> ah spetta avevo il vol nella prefs basso x questa applicazione
<Fire^fox> nei drive c'e anche pulseaudio
<c-ruz> si si oss ecc ecc
<c-ruz> si sente?
<Fire^fox> ogni volta che lo apri azzera il volume della sua applicazione a 0
<c-ruz> esatto
<c-ruz> !!!!
<c-ruz> ecco è prorpio wuello il probl
<c-ruz> :)
<c-ruz> cioè a te con pulseaudio và e con alsa no?
<Fire^fox> ok ora va spetta
<c-ruz> ho capito bene?
<c-ruz> con alsa^?
<Fire^fox> selezionando alsa va
<c-ruz> azzz
<c-ruz> e tu avevi già installato librerie per alsa per altre applicazioni
<c-ruz> oppure ti và di default?
<c-ruz> quindi và?
<Fire^fox> fammi provare una cosa
<Fire^fox> ecco ora va con pulseaudio
<c-ruz> e con alsa?
<c-ruz> và?
<Fire^fox> con alsa alla prima
<c-ruz> sentio ma ke scheda audio monta la tua mobo?
<Fire^fox> mobo ?
<c-ruz> matherboard
<Fire^fox> se
<Fire^fox> sara' intel mha chi losa
<c-ruz> motherboard
<c-ruz> mi fai un piacere puopi dare sto comando da terminale grazie
<c-ruz> cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec
<Fire^fox> Codec: Analog Devices AD1988B
<c-ruz> ok
<c-ruz> una soundmax
<Fire^fox> ora va bene anche con pulse
<c-ruz> cosa hai fatto?
<Fire^fox> volume.remember_volume on+
<c-ruz> ok
<Fire^fox> volume.mixer_volume alzato
<Fire^fox> driver pulseaudio
<c-ruz> a me serve alsa per la gestione del suono su hdmi
<c-ruz> vabbè faccio delle prove grazie
<Fire^fox> cmq va
<c-ruz> eh questo nn mi conforta :D
<fleurtherock> http://imagebin.org/153305
<fleurtherock> come risolvo questo problema?
<Fire^fox> scusami sono impegnato adesso
<Fire^fox> reinstalla il pacchetto
<Fire^fox> e riprova manca il modulo nel kernel
<fleurtherock> ho capit
<PaoloRotolo> fleurtherock, ciao, hai aggiornato qualcosa di recente?
<fleurtherock> PaoloRotolo,  si tutto il sistema operativo, premetto che sono rimasto fermo alla 10.10 perchè la 11.04 non mi garba
<PaoloRotolo> fleurtherock, prova a dare questo nel terminale: sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<PaoloRotolo> fleurtherock, cosa ti esce?
<fleurtherock> PaoloRotolo, scusami ma non ho ancora trovato il tempo per imparare i comandi da terminale
<fleurtherock> sempre troppo indaffarato a fare altro
<PaoloRotolo> fleurtherock, devi aprire un terminale
<PaoloRotolo> Applicazioni - Terminale
<PaoloRotolo> e incolla questo:
<PaoloRotolo> sudo /etc/init.d/virtualbox-ose start
<FloodBotIt1> PaoloRotolo: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<PaoloRotolo> ops
<PaoloRotolo> fleurtherock, fatto? Cosa ti esce nel terminale?
<fleurtherock> http://paste.ubuntu.com/607473/
<PaoloRotolo> fleurtherock, bene, ora scrivi /etc/init.d/vboxdrv start
<fleurtherock> ma a dire il vero adesso mi è partito
<fleurtherock> sto già installando xp
<PaoloRotolo> fleurtherock, bene allora :)
<PaoloRotolo> fleurtherock, in pratica hai tolto e reinstallato il kernel
<fleurtherock> PaoloRotolo, tnx
<fleurtherock> a proposito
<fleurtherock> qualcuno di voi sa dirmi se esistono delle macchine virtuali per vbox già preconfezionate? e dove posso reperirle?
<fleurtherock> insomma sto cercando delle macchine virtuali in msdos è win3.11 sapete dove posso trovarle?
<_Matt_> ciao a tutti scusate, quando provo a patchare i compat-driver  mi viene dato un messaggio di questo genere: Hunk #1 succeeded at 785 (offset 108 lines), che significa?
<fleurtherock> paolo non mi fungono le porte usb
<fleurtherock> come mai?
<fleurtherock> PaoloRotolo,  non mi fungono le porte usb che devo fare
<fleurtherock> ?
<slowclick> salve, avevo installato ubuntu 10.10 64 su athlon 64 x2, tutto OK. Ho dovuto reinstallare e ho avuto i problemi con schermo nero, risolti sostituendo al boot quiet splash con nomodeset single. Solo che il puntatore del maouse diventa un quadrato pieno di puntini. Come fare?
<Shin_darth> La mia pennetta wireless ha smesso di funzionare dopo l'aggiornamento a natty, qualcuno può aiutarmi? http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/board,30.0.html è indispensabile per me :(
<Shin_darth> c'è nessuno?
<zul> come si fa ad avere l'elenco dei progetti all'interno di cvs remoto?
<enrylinux> sera
<damaskinos> salve ho fatto l'avanzamento di versione 11.04 ed ora non mi funziona la skeda wi-fi. nel pannello di controllo mi compare la voce wi-fi disabilitata dall'interruttore fisico (anche se attivo )
<damaskinos> la scheda in questone è la seguente Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<damaskinos> ho letto sul forum che anche altri hanno avuto lo tesso problema sapreste aiutarmi?
<damaskinos> il pc è un hp pavilion dv6500
<D4V|DE> aiuto... ho appena installato kubuntu 11.04 e ho attivato il driver proprietario nvidia ma mi dice: Questo driver è attivato, ma non attualmente in uso.. che significa??
<Shin_darth> qualcuno mi aiuta a risolvere questo? http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,461702.0.html
<D4V|DE> aiuto... ho appena installato kubuntu 11.04 e ho attivato il driver proprietario nvidia ma mi dice: Questo driver è attivato, ma non attualmente in uso.. che significa??
<D4V|DE> aiuto... ho appena installato kubuntu 11.04 e ho attivato il driver proprietario nvidia ma mi dice: Questo driver è attivato, ma non attualmente in uso.. che significa??
<enrylinux> sera
<c-ruz> Risolto :D
<vencizOn> 'sera
<gennaro> hepme
<gennaro> helpme
<gennaro> E' meglio mettere la frequenza del processore su on demend o su performance
<gennaro> Ondemand o Permormance???
<gennaro> qual'è meglio???
<gennaro> Ora lo tengo su Ondemand
<gennaro> come è meglio settarlo?????????????????????????????????????????
<gennaro> help
<gennaro> qualcuno mi aiuta
<gennaro> helpme
<gennaro> hepme
<gennaro> helpme
<gennaro> helpme
<FloodBotIt1> gennaro: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<gennaro> Ondemad o performance??
<gennaro> questo volevo sapere
<gennaro> per cortesia potete aiutarmi
<gennaro> helpme
<gennaro> ALLORA
<gennaro> PORCA PUTTANA
<FloodBotIt1> gennaro: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<gennaro> ondemand o performance
<DarkSun> uhm
<gennaro> come settare il processore
<DarkSun> boh?
<DarkSun> io ce l'ho su on demand
<leopesto> gennaro, calmiamoci.
<leopesto> gennaro, é un fisso o un portatile?
<leopesto> se fisso → performance
<gennaro> è un portatile
<gennaro> un portatile potentissimo
<leopesto> se portatile → ondemand (risparmi energia downclockando)
<leopesto> gennaro, lo tieni sempre attaccato alla corrente o ti sposti spesso?
<gennaro> ma quando guardo un film con VLC a volte si blocca tutto
<leopesto> e quindi usi la batteria..
<leopesto> magari é la scheda video....
<gennaro> lo tengo sempre attaccato alla corrente con la batteria inserita
<leopesto> allora performance
<DarkSun> leopesto: cosa cambia con performance?
<leopesto> PS: se lo tieni SEMPRE attaccato alla corrente, io staccherei la batteria
<leopesto> DarkSun, é sempre a clock alto, anche quando non lo usi...
<DarkSun> io anche ce l'ho sempre attaccato alla corrente
<DarkSun> ma è su on demand però
<DarkSun> dici che devo metterlo su "performance"?
<gennaro> allora metto su performance??? è meglio?? va meglio il computer
<leopesto> sisi gennaro
<gennaro> ma ho anche conservative e powersave
<leopesto> nono, performance, fidati ;)
<gennaro> LA MIA SCHEDA VIDEO E' UNA MERDA
<gennaro> come posso risolvere
<gennaro> aiutatemi
<gennaro> sto nei guai
<gennaro> sto nella pura merda
<leopesto> dicci che scheda video é
<leopesto> magari si surriscalda... la storia che si blocca avviene dopo qualche tempo?
<gennaro> SI SI
<gennaro> DOPO QUALCHE 2 ORE ABBONDANTI
<gennaro> DI FILM
<vencizOn> che film guardi?
<vencizOn> 2 ore è tanto :D
<vencizOn> leopesto: se si tiene il portatile attaccato alla corrente con la batteria inserita e si setta performance (non ho capito da dove) non lo si fonde?
<leopesto> definiscimi "fondere" :)
<leopesto> certo, se mal aireto puo surriscaldato...
<vencizOn> fondere era ironico :D
<leopesto> performance mantiene sempre lo stesso clock e cioé quello default del produttore, non lo si overclocka
<vencizOn> nel senso che so che la batteria si degrada ad usarlo attaccato alla corrente
<leopesto> si, per quello dicevo di staccar la batteria
<vencizOn> io ho il portatile in assistenza al momento (maledetti miei smanettamenti)
<vencizOn> ma lo usavo attaccato
<vencizOn> con batteria
<vencizOn> anche perchè a volte mi è capitato che si staccasse il connettore dell'alimentatore
<leopesto> che cacca di portatile hai? :D
<vencizOn> asus 1001HA
<vencizOn> netbook
<vencizOn> cioè, è l'unico al mondo con il connettore piccolo -.-
<vencizOn> e si sfilava pure
<vencizOn> poi lasciamo stare che io ho smanettato con l'usb e mi sa che ho sfasciato qualcosa :P
<leopesto> guarda.. per la batteria una volta che prendi l'abitudine...
<leopesto> io lo uso SEMPRE senza batteria, in casa, c'ho l'alimentatore sempre nella stessa presa e lo uso sempre in salotto...
<leopesto> quelle volte che devo portarmelo in giro attacco giu la batteria, quando torno, lascio in carica finché si riempe la batteria, tolgo batteria e posso riutilizzarlo tranquillamente senza ;)
<vencizOn> lo carichi sempre senza utilizzarlo?
<leopesto> lo utilizzo anche volendo... pero poi quando tolgo la batteria preferisco spegnere e staccare il cavo
<vencizOn> in che senso?
<leopesto> nel senso che mica tolgo la batteria a pc acceso ;)
<vencizOn> e stacchi anche il cavo?
<leopesto> beh, si, non mi costa niente...
<leopesto> spengo, stacco cavo, stacco batteria, riattacco cavo, accendo
<vencizOn> a cavo connesso è sbagliato staccare la batteria?
<leopesto> diciamo che sarebbe meglio non farlo... sono piccole cose che non costano niente
<Alocu-Sapiens> ciao, oggi accendendo il pc sul quale ho aggiornato a ver 11.04 nell'ultima sessione vedo solo l'immagine del desktop vuoto senza barre. devo reinstallare il 10.11 ? ho un notebook hp pavillon dv 4046.
<leopesto> Alocu-Sapiens, provato a riavviare :)
<leopesto> ?
<vencizOn> leopesto: so che non costano niente ma magari bisogna farci prima l'abitudine :)
<Alocu-Sapiens> si. mi compare la schermata della chiave e poi quella che avvisa che sono connesso wi-fi e poi nulla il vuoto
<leopesto> Alocu-Sapiens, ctrl+alt+t "sudo /etc/init.d/gnome-panel restart"
<Alocu-Sapiens> I'll try later. Thanks!!!
#ubuntu-it 2011-05-15
<Angelo> ciao a tutti
<Angelo> qualcuno sà indicarmi una soluzione per interfacciare il tom tom a ubuntu
<Angelo> o quantmeno qualcuno ha esperienze a riguardo?
<leopesto> in che senso? vuoi installarci sopra ubuntu?
<Angelo> no :-) scusa  volevo aggiornarlo semplicemente
<Angelo> t installando  tomtom home  con wine non riconosce le usb purtroppo
<leopesto> ah, scusa, mai avuto un gps, uso copilot sul cellulare :)
<Angelo> t ho trovato pytomtom come applicazione ma non mi fà gli aggiornamenti
<Angelo> t posso  fare un back up quello si
<Angelo> spero in quelche evoluzione di wine allora :-)
<Angelo> enzotib ciao ci sei?
<vencizOn> perchè metti sempre t all'inizio di un periodo? o.O
<Angelo>  un vizio schifoso preso giocando con alien arena
<Angelo>  batti la t per chattare
<leopesto> in teoria dovresti poter aggiornare con pytomtom
<Angelo> mi farebbe fare il back up e il ripristino a quanto ho visto
<leopesto> ma i poi li hai?
<Angelo>  e poi sinceramente devo ancora utilizzarlo , ho preso il  tom tom xxL iq routes edition ma non è presente nell'elenco di pytom tom
<Angelo> t spero che sia uguale dovrebbe esser differente solo la dimensioni
<leopesto> Angelo, http://pablomoreno77.blogspot.com/2010/10/utilizzare-il-vostro-tom-tom-su-linux.html ;)
<Angelo> do un occhiata grazie del link
<Angelo> perfetto era quello che mi serviva
<Angelo> t leo mi hai fatto felice stasera :-9
<leopesto> :)
<vencizOn> Angelo: hahaha nei un nerd da videogiochi :P
<Angelo> bon me lo scarico e lo provo subito :-)  ven io sono schiavo solo di quel videogioco :-)
<Angelo> t lo adoro davvero
<Angelo> t e continuo a battare  sta  "t" eh
<vencizOn> t lo stai facendo ancora
<Angelo>  ma sai  che ho paura che tra un pò prima di parlare cerco il tasto?
<leopesto> Angelo, ti capisco.. gioco a urban terror (sempre basato su quake) e se scrivo qui mentre gioco mi succede lo stesso ;)
<vencizOn> oppure cominci a dire "t ciao"
<Angelo> lol
<vencizOn> io open arena
<vencizOn> ma non chatto
<vencizOn> già mi fraggano normale
<vencizOn> :D
<leopesto> lol
<Angelo> eh ma ogli tanto c'è della gente che devi dirgli di coprirti  o aiutarti
<Angelo> ogni
<Angelo> t io gioco a capture the flag  è il caos certe volte
<vencizOn> io gioco con i miei amici
<vencizOn> tutti contro tutti
<Angelo> e alien arena lo hai mai provato?
<vencizOn> no
<vencizOn> com'è?
<Angelo> su ubuntu gira bene eh solo che se per un motivo o l'altro ti cade la connessione  rimango freezzato e non riesco ad uscire  dall'applicazione
<Angelo> t è forte come gioco  devi esser veloce
<jofor> buonanotte
<Angelo> due tastiere le ho gia piegate :-)
<Angelo> t ciao jofor
<vencizOn> t ciao jofor
<jofor> ciao
<vencizOn> stasera c'è il 't' party
<Angelo> devo fermatlo con l'attac prima o poi sto tasto
<Angelo> uno una volta qui in chat pensava che fosse un bug del mio sistema
<jofor> eh
<Angelo> in che orari trovo jaster?
<leopesto> due tastiera hai rotto? qui hai rotto due palle con sta t :D
<Angelo> dai mi impegno posso farcela
<Angelo> glpiana lo trovo solo al pomeriggio che voi sappiate?
<leopesto> ni idea
<leopesto> comunque si... a queste ore non lo trovi :D
<Angelo> l'altro giorno dopo un avanzamento parziale della 10.04 ho avuto un problema con la lan ( sembrava connessa ma non navigava)
<Angelo> mi hanno ; jaster e glpiana fatto fare  un pò di comandi da terminale e come un fesso non me li sono salvati
<vencizOn> che voi sappiate per cambiare l'icona del menu devo brutalmente modificare i vari descriptor_logo
<vencizOn> o come si chiama?
<leopesto> dopo funzionava?
<leopesto> vencizOn, gnome?
<vencizOn> si leopesto
<leopesto> é una semplice immagine, si chiama starthere mi sembra
<vencizOn> sono passato ad ubuntu con gnome e mi ci sono abituato :D non lo cambio
<leopesto> cerca su google
<vencizOn> distributor-logo
<Angelo> la si puo scaricare da gnome look e installare singolarmente che voi sappiate?
<vencizOn> cosa?
<Angelo> una singola igona?
<vencizOn> si
<vencizOn> sono png
<Angelo> icona
<vencizOn> puoi farti anche un set personale facendo un collage
<vencizOn> se hai tempo da perdere
<vencizOn> :D
<Angelo> si si lo trovo che mi rifaccio il cestino nuovo
<vencizOn> solo il cestino non ti serve troppo tempo
<vencizOn> trovi l'icona che ti piace in png
<vencizOn> e la metti al posto di quella attuale
<vencizOn> in /usr/share/icons/
<vencizOn> che figata irssi! completa con il tab anche i percorsi
<Angelo> una volta volevo farmi le cartelle personalizzate  ai tempi della 8.04 :-9
<vencizOn> qualche anno fa :D
<vencizOn> io a quei tempi ero un fiero user di win
<vencizOn> :D
<Angelo> un pò la rimpiango
<vencizOn> non conoscevo l'open source
<vencizOn> o non volevo conoscerlo
<Angelo> guarda oggi praticamente ho trovato l'ultima applicazione che mi serviva per sentirmi open a tutti glieffetti
<leopesto> beh, insomma...
<Angelo> dai per quelloche ci  fà un utilizzatore comune hai tutto a disposizione
<leopesto> viva l'open però io senza driver proprietari nvidia, libgstreamer-mp3, flashplugin,.. non vivo :P
<Angelo> vabbè quello  anche  io purtroppo
<Angelo> pero vedi anche i produttori... è contro i loro interessi non la capisco la politica aziendale che hanno
<Angelo> er fare andare  la stampante ho trovado dei deb in curdo..
<vencizOn> Angelo: per curiosita', quale era l'ultima applicazione?
<vencizOn> quella del tomtom?
<Angelo> si è perfetta
<vencizOn> io invece amo google :)
<vencizOn> che poi è mezzo open
<leopesto> amo google quanto amo android... tantissimo :)
<Angelo> a proposito  mozilla 4 quando  cerco di aprire un altra pagina glooggandocome prima  non mi apre una nuova scheda ma  mi chiede se voglio abbandonare la pagina corrente
<Angelo> lo hai installato android su pc?
<leopesto> bah, l'sdk si ma mai usata...
<leopesto> lo uso direttamente sul cell, che chiedere di piu :D
<vencizOn> io ho telefono android, mail gmail, documenti ormai tutti su docs, calendario google calendar, browser chrome
<vencizOn> ora devo dedicarmi a picasa :D
<vencizOn> sto cercando di portare i miei dati in rete
<vencizOn> cosi' da qualsiasi postazione trovo tutto
<leopesto> io mo devo convincere tutti a passare da skype a gtalk
<vencizOn> io non uso skype ne gtalk
<leopesto> vencizOn, che terminale
<leopesto> ?
<vencizOn> lg optimus one
<vencizOn> preso una settimana dopo l'uscita in commercio
<vencizOn> a 230 euro :( ora costa 170
<Angelo> che sfiga
<leopesto> LOL!
<leopesto> vencizOn, stavo giusto per comprarmelo questa settimana
<leopesto> 150chf qui
<vencizOn> vabbè sono passati pure 6 mesi
<leopesto> sono 120€
<vencizOn> :D
<vencizOn> prendilo leopesto
<vencizOn> a luglio/agosto/settembre si passa a 2.3
<leopesto> eh si, ho visto la pubblicita
<vencizOn> poi è stato il primo con froyo
<leopesto> io comunque sono da cucina...
<Angelo> lunedi vedo che telefono mi vuole affibbiare fastweb che glielo formatto subito subito :-)
<vencizOn> cucina?
<vencizOn> Angelo: hai fastweb a casa?
<Angelo> ohsi
<vencizOn> con fibra?
<Angelo> no sono in liguria a ponente
<Angelo> arrivano si e no 8 mg
<vencizOn> a genova c'è la fibra :D
<vencizOn> ma quando piove non funziona nulla più
<Angelo> e lo so va come una scheggia
<leopesto> vencizOn, non metti la cm7 ?
<vencizOn> si blocca la città
<vencizOn> leopesto: non mi va ancora di smanettarci
<vencizOn> per ora mi ci trovo bene
<vencizOn> in futuro chissà :D
<leopesto> io ho un samsung galaxy i7500... la samsung é andata a fare in culo... per fortuna ci sono vari developers che lavorano assieme..
<Angelo> Jester posso?
<vencizOn> lg sta facendo passi da gigante
<leopesto> pagato 300chf esattamente un anno fa...
<vencizOn> io ero molto diffidente in merito
<vencizOn> Angelo: jester è uscito
<leopesto> ora non lo producono piu ma a venderlo su ricardo mi valrà 100chf
<Angelo> volevo ringraziarlo per l'altro giorno..
<leopesto> cheee?? ma se la 2.3 doveva uscire mesi fa... :P
<vencizOn> si però aggiornarti un terminale di quella fascia a 2.3
<vencizOn> chi lo fa?
<leopesto> e solo perché é "with google" e google ha appena detto che tutti i suoi terminali verranno aggiornati entro 18 mesi
<leopesto> se era per lg rimanevate a froyo
<vencizOn> google pensa prima a nexus s
<leopesto> vencizOn, in che senso?
<vencizOn> e poi agli altri
<vencizOn> ;)
<vencizOn> leopesto: che costa 170 euro
<vencizOn> samsung ti aggiorna un cellulare da 200 euro?
<leopesto> ah si, tra i produttori si
<vencizOn> prima con 2.2.2 e poi con 2.3?
<leopesto> pensavo dicevi tra i cucinatori
<vencizOn> nono
<vencizOn> hanno rilasciato la 2.2.2 che risolveva alcuni bugs e attivava JIT
<vencizOn> infatti è più veloce ora
<leopesto> cerco che pero mi attrae tantissimo.... sono molto indeciso se prenderlo.. perché il prezzo é ottimo
<vencizOn> infatti non capisco il prezzo
<vencizOn> solo per il processore
<leopesto> l'unica cosa ho ancora questo.. di 2 non me ne faccio niente... e ho ancora 1 mese di garanzia
<vencizOn> e la camera
<leopesto> 1 anno*
<vencizOn> vendilo
<leopesto> si, ma mi fa tantissima pena...
<leopesto> non voglio venderlo... é il mio primo terminale, nella sua merda l'ho amato...
<vencizOn> haha
<Angelo> lol
<Angelo> è vero ci si affeziona
<leopesto> tantissimo :D
<vencizOn> io ho cambiato i miei cellulari solo quando sono definitivamente morti
<vencizOn> questo è il 4 in tanti anni
<vencizOn> il primo android
<leopesto> io non prenderei mai un cellulare che non é android ormai...
<leopesto> a mio padre in argentina ho fatto comprare il motorola defy
<vencizOn> io ero indeciso tra un android e un nokia
<vencizOn> poi ho capito che nokia stava morendo
<vencizOn> :D
<vencizOn> mi ero sempre trovato bene con i nokia
<vencizOn> 3310 e N70
<Angelo> ok  vado ciao
<Angelo> buonanottea tutti
<vencizOn> mi sa che vado anche io
<vencizOn> ciao ciao
<leopesto> ciao
<chroot> ciao
<leopesto> ciao
<chroot> come va??
<chroot> nn entravo in una chat irc da anni -.-
<airgnox> qlc sa come funziona W-scan ?
<leopesto> airgnox, dalla 10.10 si usa simplescan
<leopesto> !info simplescan
<ubot-it> Package simplescan does not exist in natty
<leopesto> !info simple-scan
<ubot-it> simple-scan (source: simple-scan): Simple Scanning Utility. In component main, is optional. Version 2.32.0.1-0ubuntu2 (natty), package size 94 kB, installed size 540 kB
<airgnox> leopesto ; ho la 10.04
<airgnox> faccio la scansione ma non trovo il file di configurazione dei canali
<airgnox> forse sbaglio
<leopesto> airgnox, consiglio, se sta nei repository scaricatelo, é molto piu user-friendly
<airgnox> leopesto:l'ho scaricato dai repo
<leopesto> simple-scan?
<airgnox> w-scan
<airgnox> per i canali
<leopesto> ah, io dicevo simple-scan
<airgnox> non sai per caso come si usa w-scan ?
<leopesto> lo usavo... ma non mi ricordo piu
<leopesto> aveva un interfaccia simile a gimp, mi sembra ci dipendesse pure...
<airgnox> se per caso gli devo dire la destinazione del file
<airgnox> si usa da terminale
<leopesto> oh mamma
<leopesto> sono fuso
<leopesto> dvb-t?
<airgnox> si
<leopesto> scusa, confuso con scanner
<airgnox> ti spiego
<airgnox> ho installato me-tv
<airgnox> ma mi chiede un file di configurazione dei canali
<leopesto> se prendi un .conf gia fatto per la tua città?
<airgnox> che credo si crei con w-scan
<leopesto> si, ma ne trovi gia fatti
<airgnox> ci ho provato ma non pesca i canali
<leopesto> i driver tutto a posto?
<airgnox> si credo di si
<airgnox> :D
<airgnox> provo a dirgli il file di destinazione
<leopesto> per w-scan é un semplice comando che da a > channels.conf
<airgnox> esatto ma dove ?
<leopesto> ma non lo so a memoria...
<leopesto> cerca su google....
<leopesto> la wiki di v4l-dvb
<leopesto> etc...
<airgnox> ho provato con w_scan -c it /airgnox/channels.conf
<leopesto> nah
<airgnox> e ora sta facendo la scansione
<leopesto> w_scan -c it > /home/airgnox/channels.conf
<leopesto> ma poi -c non sarà per cable?
<leopesto> non devi usare -t? :D
<airgnox> per cable ?
<airgnox> scusami ma sono noob
<leopesto> guarda veloce nell' --help
<airgnox> spiegati plz
<leopesto> perché hai messo quel -c?
<airgnox> per country
<airgnox> per scegliere lo stato
<leopesto> wscan crea channels.conf per cable (c), terrestre (t) e satellitare (s) o forse mi confondo, boh
<leopesto> airgnox, okok :)
<airgnox> lol
<airgnox> hahhaha
<airgnox> vabbè mo vedo quando finisce
<airgnox> i canali me li becca tutti
<airgnox> bisogna vedere dove mette il file conf
<airgnox> dopo provo con un locate channels.conf
<leopesto> nono
<airgnox> no ?
<leopesto> lo mette da dove hai lanciato il comando
<leopesto> quindi nella home
<airgnox> speriamo
<leopesto> almeno che non hai dato "cd" da qualche parte
<Kokakis> ciao a tutti ragazzi
<airgnox>  w_scan -c it /airgnox/channels.conf io gli ho dato questo
<leopesto> nah
<leopesto> w_scan -c it > /home/airgnox/channels.conf
<leopesto> :D
<airgnox> > per cosa ?
<airgnox> per spostarlo ?
<airgnox> il simbolo maggiore
<leopesto> insomma... w_scan -c it ti scrive sul terminale tutte le antenne che trova....
<airgnox> esatto
<airgnox> tutti i canali ita
<leopesto> quel maiuscolo fa si che tutto cio che viene scritto sul terminale lo copi nel file /home/airgnox/channels.conf
<airgnox>  il >
<airgnox> ok
<airgnox> perfetto allora
<airgnox> e con quel file di configurazione me-tv dovrebbe andare?
<airgnox> in teoria no ?
<leopesto> si, dovrebbe andare ;D
<airgnox> speram
<airgnox> so' 2 giorni che ci sto dietro
<airgnox> aaa
<airgnox> impossibile trovare un valore
<airgnox> quando importo il file conf
<leopesto> domani ci sei?
<airgnox> direi di si
<leopesto> so' troppo stanco per mettermi dietro a ste cose
<leopesto> pero se entri domani..
<airgnox> tranquillo  hai ia fatto tanto
<leopesto> che poi magari oltre a me c'é qualcun'altro disposto a aiutarti
<leopesto> comunque ti dico...
<airgnox> dimmi
<leopesto> di default crea file per mythtv mi sembra
<leopesto> e c'é un'opzione per cambiare.. e farglieli creare apposta per kaffeine..
<airgnox> dovrebbe andare bene pure per totem e me.tv
<leopesto> e ci sara anche quella per me-tv immagino
<airgnox> non ho trovato nulla a riguardo
<leopesto> cambia struttura del .conf
<airgnox> probabile cmq
<airgnox> se mi dava errore
<airgnox> vabbuo' ti ringrazio per ora
<leopesto> vabbuo'.. lol
<leopesto> che sei, calabrese?
<airgnox> la mia ragazza
<leopesto> eheh
<airgnox> te calabro ?
<leopesto> la nonna
<leopesto> :)
<airgnox> io Bolognese
<airgnox> il fatto è che mi farebbe comodo vedere la tv da pc
<airgnox> ed è ostica la cosa
<leopesto> a domani
<leopesto> ciao
<airgnox> notte
<airgnox> ciao
<airgnox> grazie ancora
<riki> salve a tutti. qualcuno sa spiegarmi perche al secondo riavvio dopo l'installazione di ubuntu 11.04 mi appare una finestra che mi dice che la mia scheda grafica non supporta unity visto che fino ad un momento prima funzionava tutto bene?
<yvesBsAs> riki, ci sei ancora?
<riki> si
<yvesBsAs> ok, mica aggiorni subito prima del riavvio?
<riki> ho provato in tutti e due i modi
<riki> ma al secondo riavvio bumm
<yvesBsAs> che scheda video è?
<riki> radeon x800
<yvesBsAs> usa i liberi o i proprietari, di driver?
<riki> ho già spulciato forum e quant'altro
<riki> liberi
<riki> ma l'accelerazione 3d è ok
<riki> cioè è supportata
<yvesBsAs> spetta, son poco ferrato in ati/nvidia, ma mi pare ci siano driver liberi di nuova concezione, non vorrei fosse quello
<riki> i driver liberi sono installati per defult
<riki> e sono gli unici per le schede ati prima della serie radeonHD
<riki> è incredibile perchè funziona tutto
<riki> prima del 2° riavvio
<riki> è una settimana che ci sto dietro
<yvesBsAs> sei su Ubuntu ora?
<riki> ti sto parlando da portatile
<riki> sul pc in questione ci sto installando fedora
<yvesBsAs> acc.. non posso farti fare le prove allora
<riki> dimmi pure
<riki> ti dico se le ho già fatte io
<yvesBsAs> fa nulla, vedi se ti fa lo stesso scherzo, se per caso te lo fa deve esserci un problema in qualche aggiornamento
<riki> non c'entrano gli agg.
<yvesBsAs> provato il nomodeset nel grub?
<riki> si
<riki> modeset=1
<yvesBsAs> no
<yvesBsAs> nomodeset
<yvesBsAs> senza nulla altro
<riki> no non ho provato
<riki> spiegati
<yvesBsAs> modeset=1 non serve, forzi un opzione già impostata di default
<yvesBsAs> ma sei sicuro che non faccia nessun aggiornamento? kernel o altro?
<riki> devo aprire con gedit /etc/default/grub
<riki> si faccio l'installazione senza rete
<yvesBsAs> si, oppure inserire il parametro mentre si avvial, al grub
<riki> una volta aperto il file?
<yvesBsAs> mmhh, non hai la possibilità di collegarlo alla rete via cavo, mentre installi?
<riki> si
<riki> posso collegarlo via wifi
<riki> l'installazione lo prevede
<riki> e lo supporta
<yvesBsAs> wifi è un pò una lotteria, via cavo si dovrebbe collegare di sicuro
<riki> lotteria?
<yvesBsAs> comunque nel file devi modificare la linea
<yvesBsAs> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""
<yvesBsAs> con
<yvesBsAs> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="nomodeset"
<yvesBsAs> dai l'update grub e riavvii
<riki> ok
<yvesBsAs> lotteria perchè ho avuto esperienze piuttosto ballerine
<riki> che cosa vado a modificare?
<riki> con nomodeset?
<yvesBsAs> nel file /etc/default/grub cerchi quella linea
<riki> ok ok
<riki> ma nomodeset che comando è?
<yvesBsAs> in pratica disattivi il modesetting implementato per il grub2
<riki> ok
<riki> se funziona ti vengo a cercare
<riki> per offrirti da bere
<yvesBsAs> ma son comunque ipotesi campate li, senza nemmeno un log non è semplice
<riki> se hai tempo installo e facciamo delle prove
<yvesBsAs> naa, è comunque una soluzione penalizzante, se funziona bisogna capire perchè lo richiede, e metterlo normale
<riki> ok
<yvesBsAs> si, come vuoi, ma vedi di collegarti alla rete e di farlo aggiornare al volo
<riki> cmq ci provo
<yvesBsAs> aggiornandolo al volo potrebbe andare a posto da solo
<riki> devo fare gli aggiornamenti mentre installo?
<yvesBsAs> se ci riesci lo fa da solo, in pratica verso la fine si scarica l'indispensabile
<riki> ok
<riki> grazie
<yvesBsAs> ed al primo riavvio termini di aggiornare per completo
<riki> ok
<riki> al primo riavvio infatti va tutto
<riki> e benissimo
<riki> mah..
<yvesBsAs> tentare non nuoce, intanto comincio il rito woodoo :XD
<riki> :-)
<legend73> di solito quanto dura la manutenzione del forum di ubuntu?
<luca> buongiorno
<luca> si puo installare stat-up manager o grub customizer su kubuntu ?
<cheip> uiop
<incazzato> fate schifo, lo sapete?
<incazzato> fate schifo, lo sapete?
<incazzato> fate schifo, lo sapete?
<FloodBotIt1> incazzato: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<incazzato> fate schifo, lo sapete?
<incazzato> fate schifo, lo sapete?
<incazzato> fate schifo, lo sapete?
<incazzato> fate schifo, lo sapete?
<luca> c'e' nessuno?
<incazzato> luca: ci sono sio!
<luca> e immaggino che tu sia legermente incazzato!
<incazzato> luca: e quindi? non posso?
<luca> vorrei impostare una connessione via cavo con ip statico
<luca> no!! stavo scrivendo! :-)
<luca> utilizzo kubuntu 11.04
<incazzato> luca: e che problema hai?
<luca> in pratica se non utilzzo ip statico il mio router sballa! avevo propblemi anche con ubuntu.....
<luca> ora un ip statico sono riuscito a farlo ma non si connette automaticamente all'avvio
<luca> ho messo pure la spunta su quale connessione utilizzare ma niente
<incazzato> luca: hai spuntato pure "Connessione automatica" o qualcosa del genere?
<incazzato> luca: come hai configuratore Gateway, netmask e DNS?
<luca> si quello! connesione automatica
<luca> http://wstaw.org/m/2011/05/15/schermata6.png
<luca> la spunta c'era ora no perche sto facendo un po di prove!
<incazzato> luca: se sei sicuro che quello sia il gatway, prova a mettere lo stesso ip nel campo del dns
<luca> perdonami...
<luca> la configurazione funziona alla perfezione.....
<luca> solo che non si connette con 192.168.1.2 autoamticamente all'avvio ma usa 192.168.1.5
<incazzato> ah
<luca> ho controllato dgt ifconfig
<incazzato> ha provato configurando .1.5 come ip?
<luca> no perche' avevo gia impostato delle porte nella configurazione del router sotto .1.2
<incazzato> ma .1.5 lo prende come ip statico oppure con dhcp?
<luca> rieccomi
<luca> niente da fare
<nickgod> ciao
<nickgod> qualcuno può aiutarmi con un problemino alle lingue?
<luca> ip statico su kubuntu 11.04....qualcuno mi puo' aiutare?
<luca> !ip
<ubot-it> ip is reply http://www.mioip.it , oppure da terminale digita:  wget -q -O - checkip.dyndns.org | sed -e 's/.*Current IP Address: //' -e 's/<.*$//' o anche: wget -O - -q icanhazip.com
<]Oscar> ubuntu 10.04.2: prima di "giocare" con gparted volevo salvare l'mbr ma l'eseguibile "grub" non c'e'. provando con una live grub -> find non trovo i file classici da procedura di ripristino mbr (stage1) eppure il sistema fa il boot normalmente. che mi sono perso?
<matyy> giorno a tutti
<matyy> chiedevo un aiuto se possibile
<matyy>  [ da pochissimo
<matyy> che
<matyy> uso ubuntu dire
<matyy> ho notato che il cestino
<matyy> non si trova sul desktop
<matyy> ho letto unpo- di forum ma nulla di fatto
<matyy> se qualcuno mi puo- aiutare grazie
<glpiana> ola
<Mauy> ciao a tutti
<Mauy> sto usando per la prima volta in viata mia un sistema operativo linux da circa 2 giorni l'ho gia messo su 4 macchine ma ho qual che difficolta chi mi aiuta
<glpiana> !aiuto | Mauy
<ubot-it> Mauy: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Mauy> ops scusate
<massimo18> Buona domenica
<Mauy> su tre pc ho ubuntu con unity e trovo molto comoda la funzione che mi consente di cercare programmi installati e menu per le impostazioni del pc... mentre su una macchina vecchia ho la grafica vecchia e sono molto piu impacciato anzi a volte non riesco a muovermi dove trovo la funzione cerca con la vecchia grafica????
<glpiana> Mauy, funzione cerca per i programmi o per i file?
<Mauy> programmi installati e menu tipo configurazione del'aaudi o del monitor
<Mauy> audio scusa
<glpiana> Mauy, i programmi sono sotto applicazioni divisi per categorie. non c'è un sistema simile di ricerca di default
<glpiana> Mauy, per le impostazioni trovi tutto sotto sistema, anche se credo che esista gnome-control-center, che dovrebbe essere simile a quello della 11.04
<glpiana> Mauy, ma quanto è vecchia sta macchina?
<massimo18> Mauy: e che scheda video ha la "vecchia" macchina?
<Mauy> a ecco allora avevo capito con la vecchi grafica non è possibile è un vero peccato perchè pensavo di proporlo ai clienti ma senza il 3d e questa funzione è un po incasinato
<glpiana> Mauy, guarda che puoi avere la stessa interfaccia in 2d
<Mauy> è un p4 3000 2gb ram e scheda video nvidia 5700
<glpiana> Mauy, basta installare ubity-2d
<massimo18> allora va
<glpiana> susa  unity-2d
<Mauy> a si domani provo
<glpiana> comunuque penso anche io che vada come dice massimo18
<Mauy> ho provato ho messo drive consigliati da ma non va
<glpiana> Mauy, allora ripiega su unity-2d, l'han fatta apposta
<linda88> ciao
<Mauy> anche io sono rimasto male perchè su quel pc gira 7 con aero attivo
<glpiana> Mauy, vabbè eventualmemnnte pigli quel pc e ti colleghi qui, che parlare così senza il pc sotto mano non risolve nient
<Mauy> ok ai ragione provero martedì perchè è il pc del laboratorio
<glpiana> ok
<Mauy> grazie
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<linda88> ciao mi appare questa informazinone cosa fare ?
<linda88> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/607703/
<glpiana> linda88, chiudi il gestore che stai usando e apri un terminale
<glpiana> linda88, scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<linda88> glpiana,  mi appare W: Impossibile recuperare http://ppa.launchpad.net/ailurus/ppa/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<glpiana> belli i ppa vero?
<glpiana> chissà cosa vi spinge a mettere i repository esterni -.-
<glpiana> linda88, lo leviamo? o ti tieni l'errore?
<linda88> togliamo
<glpiana> linda88, scrivi: gksu software-properties-gtk
<glpiana> linda88, vai nella secnda scheda e leva la spunta a quel repository. poi chiudi e ricarica
<linda88> fatto
<glpiana> linda88, sudo apt-get update
<jester-> no no c'è
<linda88> glpiana, grazie,
<glpiana> linda88, prego
<pisto_> in 11.04 dove è finito il pulsante che una volta era in basso a sinistra, quello per nascondere/massimizzare tutte le finestre?
<glpiana> pisto_, ci dai un contesto o dobbiamo fare riferimento a un medium?
<pisto_> mi sembra di essere stato chiaro. in ubuntu 10.10 (e anche prima) c'era un tasto sulla barra in basso sul desktop, a sinistra, che se lo cliccavi minimizzava tutte le finestre
<pisto_> ora la barra in basso non esiste nemmeno in 11.04
<pisto_> e con essa è sparito quel tastino
<glpiana> pisto_, la 11.04 ha almeno 6 desktop environment diversi
<pisto_> unity
<glpiana> pisto_, diquale stiamo parlando?
<pisto_> quello di default
<glpiana> oooohhhhh
<glpiana> ecco, non c'è
<pisto_> fantastico. neanche una shortcut da tastiera?
<Peace-> XD
<glpiana> pisto_, spe che guardo
<pisto_> cazzo come si fa a togliere quel tasto che è fondamentale. C'è in windows, in mac mi risulta ci sia una combinazione da tastiera, e in ubuntu no?
<glpiana> pisto_, modera i toni per cortesia, sei su un canale pubblico
<pisto_> ok
<glpiana> vai sulle impostazioni e scegli scorciatoie di tastiera
<pisto_> ccsm?
<glpiana> no
<Peace-> pisto_: https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/_5TpWn9MxsFs/TY-PU-GVb7I/AAAAAAAAAMk/Fsr0-gwrdes/s800/GNOMIFIED.png
<glpiana> pisto_, pulsante in alto a destra, clicchi ed esce un menu
<glpiana> Peace-, che è?
<Peace-> glpiana: un desktop che si puo adattare
<glpiana> pisto_, scegli impostazioni di sistema e poi scorciatoie di tastiera
<glpiana> Peace-, ma basta dai :)
<pisto_> hum, attualmente è impostato a Mod4+D, che può essere Mod4?
<glpiana> pisto_, cerca Nascondi tutte le finestre...
<Francesco_> Salve a tutti. Potreste aiutarmi ad effettuare il downgrade da Ubuntu 11.04 a Ubuntu 10.10?
<pisto_> ecco, hai idea di cosa sia Mod4?
<glpiana> pisto_, non lo so, cambialo con una combinazione che trovi comoda
<Francesco_> Grazie mille a tutti in anticipo.
<glpiana> Francesco_, downgrade? no, rien a faire
<Francesco_> Perché?
<pisto_> ah, è il tasto di windows, beh direi che va bene così
<pisto_> grazie quindi
<jester-> Francesco_: reinstalli senza formattare
<Francesco_> Su Internet ho trovato un paio di guide, ma non per queste due versioni.
<Francesco_> E come faccio?!
<Francesco_> Intendo a reinstallare  senza formattare!
<jester-> Francesco_: in partizionamento vai in manuale, doppio click sulla partizione ubuntu, usare ext4, non formattare montare come /
<jester-> Francesco_: cosi rienstalla il sistema senza piallare i dati
<Francesco_> Io voglio installare la 10.10!
<Francesco_> Non reinstallare la 11.04!
<jester-> Francesco_: userai la live della 10.10
<Francesco_> Adesso vado
<Francesco_> Grazie mille a tutti! :)
<ryuujin> ma perché il downgrade?
<jofor> salve buona domenica
<Guest663> buongiorno ho un problema con il dispositivo bluetooth integrato del mio computer qualcuno mi può dare una mano?
<steph7> halo
<gionny123> buongiorno ho un problema con il dispositivo bluetooth integrato del mio computer qualcuno mi può dare una mano?
<huawei> Buongiorno a tutti!
<gionny123> giorno
<huawei> qualcuno puo'aiutarmi e darmi una dritta per pianificare i limiti di banda di amule?
<steph7> good morning
<huawei> sto provando ad usare uno script, ma ogni volta mi chiede la password da impostare in amule per i comandi in remoto
<huawei> c'è una maniera di bypassarla?
<steph7> huawei, purtropp non me ne intendo
<huawei> grazie lo stesso!!!
<gionny123> ho un computer hp pavilion dv5 con scheda bluetooth integrata, sono da poco passato a ubuntu con grande felicità, in questi giorni ho deciso di passare a kubuntu, ho però un problema con l'hardware che non viene riconosciuto
<Peace-> gionny123: ossia?
<gionny123> non mi fa usare di nessuna maniera il bluetooth
<gionny123> ho provato svariati comandi ma addirittura mi dice che è impossibile scaricare i pacchetti
<Peace-> gionny123: sudo apt-get install bluetooth bluez bluez-alsa bluez-cups bluez-gstreamer bluez-utils  libbluetooth3 python-bluez libmulticobex1 libobexftp0 libopenobex1 obex-data-server obexd-client python-obexftp obexfs
<gionny123> scusa l'ignoranza ma mi affido alle guide
<gionny123> cosa sono questi?
<Peace-> gionny123: arrivederci
<attempt_> apri il terminale.
<attempt_> non usare guide che non siano quelle ufficiali di ubuntu.
<gionny123> sono proprio quelle che ho usato
<attempt_> !wiki
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<attempt_> apri il terminale.
<gionny123> apri il terminale vuol dire esegiu comando?
<Peace-> gionny123: perche non torni a ubuntu che è meglio ?
<gionny123> uahuahuahuahua
<attempt_> vai nel menu e trova konsole. altrimenti alt f2 e scrivi konsole.
<gionny123> dai sto provando a imparare
<gionny123> ok console aperta
<attempt_> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<attempt_> risponde qualcosa=
<attempt_> ?
<attempt_> se si metti in paste
<attempt_> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gionny123> mi ha chiesto la psw
<gionny123> e poi basta
<attempt_> la psw te la chiede ogni volta che usi sudo. bisogna che perlomeno ti leggi una guida linux di base. vai sul wiki ed esplora.
<attempt_> ora scrivi il seguente comando.
<attempt_> sudo apt-get update
<attempt_> poi
<attempt_> sudo apt-get upgrade
<attempt_> quando ha finito dai
<attempt_> sudo apt-get install bluetooth bluez bluez-alsa bluez-cups bluez-gstreamer bluez-utils  libbluetooth3 python-bluez libmulticobex1 libobexftp0 libopenobex1 obex-data-server obexd-client python-obexftp obexfs
<gionny123> sta scorrendo indirizzi internet
<attempt_> lascialo finire e dai i comandi che ti ho postato sopra uno dietro l'altro come ti ho detto.
<attempt_> se chiede rispondi sempre yes.
<gionny123> ok dovrebbe aver finito
<gionny123> comunque queste cose sulle guide non le ho trovate
<gionny123> tutti i comandi che ho trovato da digitare in console mim davano sempre esito negativo
<wuBlueDave> Salve a tutti, sembra che io abbia un problema con il mio portatile hp6735s e ubuntu 10.10 (ma anche versioni precedenti)
<wuBlueDave> dopo il risveglio da Standby, spesso mi parte in FanAlwaysOn mode
<wuBlueDave> qualcuno potrebbe darmi una mano?
<Peace-> wuBlueDave: non è una cosa facilmente risolvibile
<Peace-> wuBlueDave: probabilmente forse caricando qualche impostazioni particolare di acpi
<Peace-> potrebber risolversi
<wuBlueDave> ah ecco...
<Peace-> webpower: cerca un po acpi=off
<wuBlueDave> capito
<Peace-> prova
<Peace-> non ti assicuro nulla
<wuBlueDave> beh infatti il problema è che mi parte in questa modalità solo a volte
<wuBlueDave> del resto fa anche dei risvegli normali
<Peace-> bios non completamente supportato
<wuBlueDave> comunque sono pronto
<wuBlueDave> ah capito
<webpower> Peace-, attendo con il tab :)
<webpower> *attento
<wuBlueDave> cosa potrei provare intanto?
<wuBlueDave> dove devo cercare acpi=off ?
<Peace-> webpower: guarda... sono qui per caso non faccio quasi piu supporto , cerca in google  kernel ubuntu acpi=off fan always on after stanby suspend
<wuBlueDave> grazie
<webpower> e sono 2
<gionny123> ok la konsole si è blocata dovrebbe aver finito
<gionny123> ora provo a vedere se mi trova il dispositivo
<gionny123> niente vado in impostazioni di sistema ma proprio non mi trova nessun dispositivo
<akis24> giorno
<gionny123> che devo fare ora?
<Peace-> gionny123: dovrebeb andare.
<gionny123> che dici provo a riavviare o dovrebbe andare anche così?
<Peace-> gionny123: riavvia
<Peace-> gionny123: http://nowardev.files.wordpress.com/2010/01/bluetooth2.png
<Peace-> gionny123: http://nowardev.files.wordpress.com/2010/01/bluetooth5.png
<Peace-> gionny123: http://nowardev.files.wordpress.com/2010/01/bluetooth6.png
<Peace-> gionny123: http://nowardev.files.wordpress.com/2010/01/bluetooth7.png
<Peace-> gionny123: btw , non serve riavviare totalmetne la macchina la maggiorparte delle votle basta far ripartire i servizi
<Peace-> mica è windows
<gionny123> si però ho provato veramente di tutto in questi giorni
<gionny123> mi dispiacerebbe tornare a windows solo per il bluetooth
<Peace-> gionny123: fai un po come ti pare
<gionny123> infatti sto cercando di risolvere il problema perchè proprio non voglio tornare a vedere il pc come un macinino lento
<gionny123> niente da fare non mi riconosce il dispositivo
<Peace-> gionny123: balle
<gionny123> balle cosa?
<Peace-> gionny123: fai uno screenshot dei tuoi settings
<gionny123> ok
<gionny123> dove lo posso incollare non in questa chat?
<Peace-> gionny123: guarda http://peaceforlinux.blip.tv/
<gionny123> ok scusa il ritardo
<gionny123> http://wstaw.org/m/2011/05/15/plasma-desktopdH1423.jpg
<gionny123> http://wstaw.org/m/2011/05/15/plasma-desktopcf1423.jpg
<gionny123> spero che sia sufficente a farti capire
<Peace-> gionny123: è usb?
<gionny123> no è integrata
<gionny123> con ubuntu 10.10 era tutto ok
<Peace-> gionny123: lspci | grep -i blue
<gionny123> cosa sarebbe?
<Peace-> gionny123: passa a ubuntu 10.10
<Peace-> e morta li
<Peace-> fai prima
<gionny123> capito pecato
<Peace-> non è che posso stare qui a spiegarti riga per riga
<gionny123> ma per queste cose non c'è una guida
<gionny123> così non sto qua a rompere
<Peace-> gionny123: guarda credo di essere uno che ne sa di kde
<Peace-> son 3 anni che faccio supporto
<gionny123> non è mica per quello
<gionny123> è che se ho la possibilità di non rompere lo faccio volentier
<gionny123> è ovvio che ne sai parecchio se no non sarei stato qua a fare ogni cosa che mi dici di fare
<Peace-> beh allora non è che mi devi chiedere ogni cosa che cosa è
<Peace-> mica ti devo devastare il pc
<Peace-> se vuoi imparare devi stare qui e capire leggere studiare
<Peace-> e leggere molte guide e non solo quelle del wiki
<gionny123> era soloper sapere dove devo digitare quel comando che mi hai scritto poco fà
<luca> ip statico su kubuntu 11.04 qualcuno mi puo' aiutare?
<Peace-> luca: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<Peace-> luca: dopo dovrebbe andare
<Peace-> luca: altrimenti sudo apt-get install wicd-kde
<Peace-> luca: scusa solo ultimo comando
<Peace-> il resto non è per te
<luca> ip statico su kubuntu 11.04 qualcuno mi puo' aiutare?
<luca> ora provo
<luca> grazie
<gionny123> http://wstaw.org/m/2011/05/15/plasma-desktopWb1423.jpg
<steph7> luca forse puoi impostarlo da terminale anche senza wicd, giusto peace?
<luca> mi sa di si perchè ho visto qualche guida ma non sono molto pratico ora sto configurado wicd
<Peace-> steph7: ma perche devi fare rognare le persone con il termiinale quando wicd funziona bene?
<Peace-> mah
<leopesto> airgnox, scrivi qui ;)
<steph7> giusto
<steph7> vai con wicd
<steph7> !
<airgnox> qlc sa configurare w_scan per me-tv?
<luca> :-)
<airgnox> ovvero fargli fare la scansione dei canali in modo che crei channels.conf
<Peace-> airgnox: non so cosa sia me-tv è un sotware?
<steph7> e abbaso il terminale :-)
<airgnox> me-tv è un software per vedere la tv sul pc
<leopesto> airgnox, http://telperion.wordpress.com/2009/05/30/vlc-e-digitale-terrestre-dvb-t-su-linux/
<steph7> si me-tv è un software, io preferisco vlc
<steph7> ecco appunto...
<gionny123> http://wstaw.org/m/2011/05/15/plasma-desktopWb1423.jpg
<leopesto> w_scan -X -P -t 2 -E 0 -c IT > dvb-channels.conf
<Peace-> gionny123: lspci | grep -i blue
<Peace-> gionny123: ultima volta poi esco
<airgnox> calma che vorrei capire i comandi
<gionny123> dove lo devo digitare?
<gionny123>  lspci | grep -i blue c'è qualcuno che mi sa dire cosa sia?
<gionny123> peace mi ha lasciato in sospeso
<Mauy> scusate io ho un pc che utilizzo per ripulire gli hdd di altri computer con virus se installo ubuntu sul mio pc posso continuare a fare questa operazione e qual'è il miglio antivirus che posso usare
<airgnox> sta facendo la scansione dei canali...
<steph7> gionny123, devi scriverlo nel terminale
<gionny123> gia fatto
<steph7> e cos'è uscito?
<gionny123> ho postato anche lo screenshot  della risposta del terminale
<steph7> no, hai postato solo "lspci", non "lspci | grep -i blue", controlla bene
<gionny123> nella finestra esegui comando ho digitato  lspci | grep -i blue
<gionny123> e quello che viene fuori è quello
<gionny123> devo digitare qualche altro comando
<gionny123> ?
<attempt> lo hai digitato male.
<gionny123> devo eliminare la barretta in mezzo?
<steph7> attento alla sintassi, riscrivilo bene, il carattere "|" è sopra il tasto 1, occhio aglipazi
<steph7> spazi
<attempt> lspci | grep -i blue
<gionny123> ho copiato e incollato
<steph7> bravo
<gionny123> mi da sempre la stessa scermata
<Mauy> ho un pc che utilizzo per ripulire gli hdd di altri computer con virus se installo ubuntu sul mio pc posso continuare a fare questa operazione e qual'è il miglior antivirus che posso usare
<attempt> che so hai sul pc che utilizzi per pulire gli hd?
<steph7> gionny123, prova con "lspci" e basta e linkaci la videata
<Mauy> attualmente 7 ma volevo sapere se tolgo 7 e metto ubuntu se posso fare lo stesso questa cosa
<airgnox> leopesto : sembra funzionare anche per me-tv ma non prende i canali principali tipo mediase e rai
<gionny123> http://wstaw.org/m/2011/05/15/plasma-desktopDf1423.jpg
<steph7> gionny123, che pc hai?
<gionny123> hp pavilion dv 5
<gionny123> hp pavilion dv 5 1140el
<steph7> prova da terminale "hciconfig" e linka eventuale output
<gionny123> niente schermata vuota
<steph7> gionny123, prova "dpkg -l | grep blue" e dicci che esce (copia e incolla dal virgolettato)
<gionny123> dpkg-query: error: package name in specifier '|' is illegal: must start with an alphanumeric character
<steph7> gionny123, scrivilo a mano, quel carattere è shift+\
<luca> Peace
<luca> steph7 mi puoi dare una mano non ci capisco piu' niente tra network management e wicd
<gionny123> niente uguale a prima
<luca> devo usarli insieme?
<steph7> ah luca guarda, io wicd non lo conosco
<steph7> gionny123, scrivi qui shift+\
<gionny123> |
<steph7> gionny123, se scrivi dpkg -l | grep blue ti dice errore o non dice niente?
<luca> seguimi un attimo...non so il perche' ma dalla 9.10 in poi devo usare l'ip statico(altrimenti non riesco nemmeno a scaricare gli aggiornamenti ).con ubuntu non ho problemi mi sono segnato i valori e li imposto. COn Network Management riesco a impostare l'ip statico  ma  se spenco il pc ogni volta devo dirgli quale connessione utilizzare
<luca> anche se spunto accesso automatico.
<steph7> luca, quando hai impostato l'ip statico poi hai editato /etc/network/interfaces?
<luca> no
<luca> non so neache cosa sia!
<steph7> quindi hai messo l'ip dal network manager
<steph7> ?
<gionny123> dpkg-l | grep blue
<gionny123> dpkg-query: error: package name in specifier '|' is illegal: must start with an alphanumeric character
<gionny123> scusa il ritardo
<davide> raga...........mi dite un client di posta testuale per la posta elettronica
<gionny123> dpkg-query: error: package name in specifier '|' is illegal: must start with an alphanumeric character
<gionny123> scusa il ritardo
<davide> nessuno sà niente
<Arkyos> salve
<Arkyos> Con Jack in funzione non è possibile ascoltare file mp3, utilizzare Audacity etc. Come ovviare al problema?
<jofor> ciao a tutti
<davide> ciao con skype web cam integrata su asus x52f immagine rovesciata sapete se posso risolvere il problema o devo usra winzozz
<davide> nessuno sa aiutarmi.pazienza, ciao vado
<steph7> gionny123, non so che dirti, il comando che ti ho dato deve funzionare...
<steph7> attenzione: non è dpkg-l ma dpkg -l, c'è uno spazio, ripeti il comando nel terminal
<gionny123> guarda non so che dire
<gionny123> ma tra la l e il | c'è uno spazio?
<U-BUNTU> Heyla..da questa mattina ubuntu 11.04 non parte correttamente..si pianta..allora vado in recovery console..e faccio restart X e tutto va bene? perche' gdm non parte piu' in automatico?
<gionny123> http://wstaw.org/m/2011/05/15/plasma-desktopWM1423.jpg
<gionny123> http://wstaw.org/m/2011/05/15/plasma-desktopri1423.jpg
<gionny123> ok questo è dopo che inserisco il comando senza |
<gionny123> forse era per quello
<gionny123> http://wstaw.org/m/2011/05/15/plasma-desktopri1423.jpg
<alessandro_> ciao a tutti
<alessandro_> chi mi potrebbe aiutare ho un problema flash con firefox
<alessandro_> praticamente vedo quadrattini bianchi che vanno e vengono
<alessandro_> cosa potrei fare per risolvere il problema?
<D4V|DE> aiuto! ho installato winzozz 7 e mi ha sostituito il grub con il suo bootloader
<D4V|DE> come lo ripristino?
<gionny123> steph che devo fare ora?
<airgnox> come kiudo un applicazione che si è bloccata
<gionny123> http://wstaw.org/m/2011/05/15/plasma-desktopri1423.jpg
<gionny123> c'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare col bluetooth?
<D4V|DE> non riesco a ripristinare GRUB sovrascritto da winzozz qualcuno mi aiuta??
<gionny123> steph torno tra una mezz'ora nel caso che ti disconnetti mi lasci qualche indicazione grazie
<gionny123> http://wstaw.org/m/2011/05/15/plasma-desktopri1423.jpg
<Davido> ciao a tutti
<Davido> sono un nuovo utente di linux, per favore uno in pvt  per una domanda su skype??grazieee
<D4V|DE> non riesco a ripristinare GRUB sovrascritto da winzozz qualcuno mi aiuta??
<carmelo> salve a tutti
<Guest94356> ho un problema cn il colegamento internet
<Guest94356> la connessione salta sia quellasenza fili che quella con il cavo
<gionny123> io col bluetooth
<Guest94356> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<carmelo_> raga nn ce nessuno
<gionny123> mi sa di no
<francesco_> salve a tutti
<Legend73> ciao francesco
<gionny123> ciao
<francesco_> salve con il mio iphone è spuntato il seguente problema
<francesco_> DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.InvalidArgs: Mountpoint Already registere
<francesco_> ho installato itunes ma non va
<francesco_> mi sapete aiutare???
<francesco_> mi serve per aggiornarlo i tunes
<francesco_> lo ho installato su wine
<francesco_> non riconosce l' iphone
<jester-> francesco_: comico un possessore i aifono che non ha winzoz
<francesco_> e no vorrei usare solo linux
<francesco_> non gradisco virus
<Legend73> hai provato a cercare nel forum?
<jester-> francesco_: installa un winzoz in virtualbox
<Y2J> ciao, ho un problema con l'aggiornameto del kernel e initramfs
<natty> ciao. ho aggiornato il sistema natty su un netbook, e adesso la wifi non funziona più. non vengono attivate le reti wifi disponibili. mia date qualche suggerimento? grazie
<jester-> Y2J: cioè?
<jester-> natty: anche tu spiega meglio
<gionny123> ciao ho un problema con la scheda bluetooth che non mi viene riconosciuta dal sistema
<jester-> gionny123: installa blueman
<francesco_> su virtual box ok ma non ho il programma windows
<Y2J> jester-, ti posto il risultato di apt-get upgrade...un atimo
<natty> ciao jester- la disponibilità delle reti wifi non è attivabile. quindi non mi collego
<gionny123> ok provo
<jester-> francesco_: p2p
<jester-> natty: scheda wifi?
<francesco_> p2p? che vuol dire?
<natty> atheros jester-
<jester-> francesco_: amule & co
<francesco_> ahh
<jester-> natty: rfkill list cosa risponde
<final_> salve a tutti, vorrei un' aiuto su ubuntu, posso chiedere qui?
<francesco_> però è dificilissimo installare tramite virtual box avevo provato ma è un casino
<jester-> francesco_: ma va
<francesco_> se rimedio una versione mi potete dare una mano???
<jester-> francesco_: procurati un sistema winzoz  he non sia vista
<jester-> che*
<francesco_> ok
<francesco_> grazie mille lo faccio e ci sentiamo domenica prossima
<natty> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/607855/
<Y2J> jester-, ecco qua http://paste.ubuntu.com/607856/
<final_> come posso mettere i programmi nella scrivania? Prima bastava cliccare su "mettin in scrivania" adesso non c' e' piu'
<final_> scusate, ho la versione 11.4 ubuntu
<jester-> y2 sudo rfkill unblock all
<gionny123> niente da fare continua a non trovare nessun dispositivo
<jester-> final_: quindi usi unity?
<final_> ubuntu 11.4 64 bit
<steph7> gionny123, finchè non scrivi i comandi correttamente non otterrai molto
<jester-> final_: eh ma stai usando unity o gnome classic
<final_> unity
<jester-> final_: li aggiungi alla barra i programmi o che senso ha usare unity
<gionny123> ciao steph il problema è che non riconosce |
<final_> io ho una barra in alto e un widjet a sinistra
<final_> widget a sinistra
<final_> per i programmi posso praticamente accedere da questo widget
<natty> jester-, scusa dovrebbe succedere qualcosa? :)
<jester-> final_: lanci un programma e compare nella barra a sinistra, clicci destro e lo aggiungi
<steph7> ma comunque fosse ci sono gli spazi da rispettare, prima e dopo |
<final_> non e' piu' come il 10.4 che non c' e' nessun widget e si faceva tutto tramite la barra in alto
<gionny123> guarda l'ho digitato esattamente uguale a come mi hai scritto
<jester-> natty: era bloccata, il comndo dovrebbe averla sbloccata
<gionny123> ho fatto anche copia e incolla
<natty> jester-, devo riavviare?
<Y2J> jester-, nulla, continua a dare lo stesso problema
<final_> ora vedo
<jester-> natty: no ridai rfkill list e fa vedere
<steph7> non so che dirti, qualcuno più esperto tenterà...
<natty> jester-, sì tutto sbloccato, ma come prima del resto unico blocco su bluetooth
<Y2J> ah ma non era per me rfkill
<gionny123> hai guardato la pagina che ho postato dopo aver dato il comando senza |
<jester-> Y2J: sudo apt-get -f install
<steph7> si, non dice niente
<Y2J> jester-, lo avevo già provato
<natty> jester-, continuo a vedere le reti wifi non disponibili (in grigio)
<steph7> e poi posti sempre senza che sia visibile la riga di comando del terminale, non si sa cosa scrivi
<final_> jester, perora non ci sono riuscit
<jester-> natty: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<flaviano_> ragazzi ho problemi con il microfono mi aiutate please???
<natty> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/607858/
<final_> jester - non me lo fa
<flaviano_> sento il microfono nelle cuffie
<flaviano_> quando parlo ho il ritorno in cuffia
<jester-> final_: termina sessione. mettila pass e compare una barra in basso, clicchi su ubuntu e scegli il clsassic
<gionny123> http://wstaw.org/m/2011/05/15/plasma-desktopBQ1423.jpg
<jester-> natty: la scheda funza
<natty> jester-, sì scusa lo avevo capito, ma non la veggo a pannello e quindi non mi ci collego
<jester-> natty: cat /etc/network/interfaces
<steph7> come vedi manca uno spazio...
<gionny123> manca dove?
<steph7> tra la l e !
<steph7> |
<natty> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/607859/
<gionny123> dpkg-query: error: package name in specifier '|' is illegal: must start with an alphanumeric character
<gionny123> ecco cosa mi dice se metto quello spazio
<jester-> natty: edita quel file e lascia solo le la riga 2 e 3
<steph7> capisco, mi dispiace..passo la parola a gente più esperta
<natty> jester-, ok
<steph7> ciao
<gionny123> grazie mille
<jester-> natty: no aspe
<natty> jester-, dimmi
<jester-> natty: lo ha cannibalizzato pee bene
<gionny123> nel caso come faccio a trovare la soluzione se qualcuno di più esperto la trova?
<steph7> ?? cos'è una supercazzola?
<steph7> in che senso
<jester-> natty: deve essere cosi http://paste.ubuntu.com/607864/
<gionny123> mi hai detto che passi la parola a qualcun'altro
<gionny123> se qualcuno trova la soluzione come faccio a saperlo?
<jester-> natty: non dirmi che con la 10.10 andava
<steph7> ah..intentevo nella room, se qualcuno legge e sa che fare interviene
<gionny123> ah ok grazie
<steph7> intendevo*
<steph7> prego
<natty> jester-, andava anche con la natty prima di un aggironamento
<jester-> natty: impossibile
<natty> jester-, e come no? installata ex nuovo
<jester-> a meno che non hai netework-manager
<natty> sì ho provato wicd jester-
<jester-> natty: quel file non è di defaultma è stato pacioccato
<natty> questo il problema? jester-
<final_> Ok, grazie per l' aiuto. Con quella versione non si poteva fare quasi niente
<jester-> natty: pure con wicd è la stessa cosa
<natty> jester-, OHI  allora ho capito chi è stato... domani lo sistemo... (mica lo ha detto lo str...)
<jester-> natty: sistema ii file e riavvia
<natty> jester-, fatto. ma mi hai messo un pulcione in orecchio... pensa l'ho lasciato nelle mani di un esperto per 2 ore, meno, in ufficio
<natty> jester-, potrebbe averlo fatto per la wifi dell'ufficio
<jester-> natty: se hai ancora wicd togli network manager e network-manager.gnome
<jester-> natty: contorto il tipo, basta lasciare in dhcp e mettere la pass
<natty> jester-, sì so del conflitto. ma sono ritornato a network annullando wicd
<natty> jester-, cazzo gliel'ho anche detto
<jester-> natty: la logica è la stessa, dai una controllata alle connessioni
<jester-> che non abbia taroccato pure li
<natty> jester-, ok grazie amico, provo. mai far mettere le mani sulle tue cosine...
<jester-> le wifi ufficio o del vicino le vede da solo, clicchi e ti chiede la pass se protetta
<natty> jester-, mi riaffaccio e ti dico
<natty> jester-, grande.  come sempre. ho tanato l'amico. mi disse che mi aveva rimesso la wifi poichè quella che scrisse nel file è la mia. per questo non capivo
<natty> jester-, infatti mi dice che lui non ha fatto nulla per collegarsi, mentre mi aveva predisposto quel file per farmi collegare
<jester-> natty: ottenendo l'effetto contrario
<natty> jester-, infatti :)
<natty> jester-, ed io che incolpavo i canonici
<jester-> è rimasto a una debian di 5 anni fa
<jester-> togliendo nm funza ma mancava la pass
<natty> jester-, ecco... sei forte infatti lui usa il debian, e mi snobba con ubuntu
<jester-> natty: ma anche deian adesso ha nm o wicd
<jester-> il tipo deve essere un po conservatore e sul masochista
<Y2J> jester-, nulla ho provato anche dpkg --configure -a mo no si sbloccala questione, è un installazione fatta nuova mantenendo soltanto la home
<natty> jester-, purtroppo spesso mi fa tacere, ne sa più di me... ma prende le sue cappelle... come in questo caso. domani la scontaaaaaaaaaaaa
<jester-> Y2J: fa vedere cosa rispondono apt-get -f install e dopk --configure -a
<jester-> Y2J: dopoe aver dato apt-get update
<natty> jester-, purtroppo ha un conto a suo favore. mi sistema spesso la moto. grazie amico. sei sempre una grande risorsa
<jester-> di nulla
<natty> ciao stai bene jester-
<jester-> ciao
<Y2J> jester-, questo è apt-get -f install dpkg -- configure -a da la stessa risposta http://paste.ubuntu.com/607871/
<jofor> ciaooo
<jester-> y2 capì, disattiva i proposed
<jester-> Y2J:  capì, disattiva i proposed
<jester-> Y2J: se non sei tipo uno sviluppatore il propsed fa danni
<jester-> proposed
<Y2J> jester-, ok....conservatore
<Y2J> ;)
<jester-> Y2J: o dai dist-upgrade e auguri
<Y2J> il dist-upgrade da lo stesso problema, tolgo i proposed va che è meglio
<Y2J> ciao per ora
<flaviano_> sempre problemi con audio di xubuntu
<Aradia_> qualcuno può aiutarmi?????
<Aradia_> credo mi si sia bruciata la scheda di rete, perchè quando inserisco il cavo ethernet rimane spento e dal ruter lampeggia... pensavo di comprarmi una scheda wireless esterna ma non riesco a capire se sono compatibili con ubuntu 10.10...
<jester-> Aradia_: portatile?
<Aradia_> no fisso
<jester-> Aradia_: contrlla nel bios che sia abilitata, se si e lè morta prendi una qualsiasi pci
<jester-> Aradia_: ralink e ralink che sia preferibilmente
<Aradia_> come faccio a capire se è abilitata?? mi si è spenta da un momento all'altro...
<jester-> scusa realtek
<jester-> ma piu o meno vanno tutte le pci
<jester-> Aradia_: se funzava allora mi sa che è andata, prova con un altro cavo magari
<Aradia_> cos'è realtek?? scusa non sono molto esperta in materia...
<jester-> che non sia il cavo ciucco
<Aradia_> ho provato il cavo e su un'altro pc funziona...
<jester-> Aradia_: raltek è il  chipset
<HoldenC> Aradia_, quando colleghi il cavo assicurati che la connessione sia attiva da network manager
<jester-> anche, che sia spuntato: abilita rete
<Aradia_> grazie Jester
<HoldenC> Aradia_, tempo fa anche a me e' capitato che una scheda restasse spenta, ma era solo network manager
<Aradia_> hem... dove trovo network manager??
<HoldenC> Aradia_, l'icona della rete in alto a destra vicino l'orologio
<Aradia_> allora è tutto abilitato....
<HoldenC> Aradia_, ma ora stai usando questo pc on la scheda di rete che non va?
<Aradia_> no sto usando un'altro pc
<HoldenC> Aradia_, hai un cd live di ubuntu?
<Aradia_> quello dell'installazione....?
<HoldenC> si
<Aradia_> si ce l'ho
<HoldenC> ok, prova a fare partire il live cd e vedi se la scheda di rete funziona da li
<Aradia_> usandolo in "modalità prova"??
<HoldenC> Aradia_, si, scegli "prova ubuntu senza installarlo" o qualcosa del genere
<Aradia_> e se in quel caso andasse???
<HoldenC> allora e' solo un problema di configurazione e la scheda funziona
<Aradia_> allora ci provo grazie!!
<Scan> qualcuno che mi aiuti con ip statico in kubuntu 11.04 perfavore!
<jester-> Scan: devi togliere la ciofeca nm kde e palsm nmsticass e installare wicdkde o non ne esci
<jester-> plasma*
<Scan> nm kde lo cancellato e gia ho instalato wicdkde ma non ho tolto nmsticass
<jester-> Scan: plasma-widget-networkmanagement
<Scan> jester seguimi un attimo xfavore
<Scan> nmkde l'ho cancellato
<jester-> sanova: network- manager e network-manager-kde se ci sono anche
<Scan> ho installato wicd-kde
<Scan> ho impostato l'ip statico
<jester->  plasma-widget-networkmanagement lo hai tolto?
<Scan> si
<jester-> Scan: quindi?
<Scan> qudno spengo e riccendo il pc se da terminale difito ifconfig non ho l'ip dinamico impostato!
<Scan> tt il gg che sto sballando
<Scan> come è possibile'
<Scan> ?
<jester-> Scan: non hai rimosso tutti i pacchetti
<jester-> Scan: sudo dpkg --purge network-manager plasma-widget-networkmanagement network-manager-kde
<jester-> Scan: quindi sudo apt-get install --reinstall wicd-kde
<Scan> oki grazie
<jester-> Scan: e fa vedere cat /etc/network/interfaces
<zaganator> ciao a tutti
<zaganator> scusate l'intromissione ma posso chiedere un'info?
<jester-> dica
<zaganator> ...riguardo a chrome
<jester-> zaganator: il browser?
<zaganator>  si!!! io sul desk a volte quando lo chiudo mi va tutto in crash e si riavvia il sistema
<zaganator> jester ...ne sapete qualcosa?
<zaganator> jester: dimenticavo di dire che non si riavvia "del tutto" ma parte da appena dopo il boot
<jester-> zaganator: mai sentito, cancella la cartella chromium dentro alla nascosta .config o rinominala
<attempt> zaganator provato chromium-browser?
<jester-> attempt: penso intenda quello che chrome è un gioco
<jester-> m ipare
<attempt> e' chrome o chromium? chrome e' di google. chromium-browser e' l'open dei repo
<jester-> !info chrome
<ubot-it> Package chrome does not exist in natty
<attempt> sono identici. quello di google trattiene dati.
<zaganator> jester: bhe no...
<zaganator> jester: è che io uso molto le estensioni e mi pare che su chrominium non si possano attivare
<attempt> allora lancialo da terminale che perlomeno vedi che errori genera.
<jester-> zaganator: userai ff
<zaganator> jester: cosa è?
<jester-> firefox
<zaganator> jester: no purtroppo non funziona sul mio desk non so per quale motivo e poi ho scoperto che usa un sacco di cpu almeno sul portatile da dove vi sto "chattando"
<jester-> zaganator: su chromium e le estensioni non so che dirti, ma se non le supporta c'è poco da fare
<attempt> se hai bisogno di estensioni particolari usa firefox che ne ha molte. e' di default su ubuntu.
<zaganator> lo so e se volete sapere tutto sono le stesse che utilizzo su chrome... ma come vi ho detto non ne vuoole sapere di collegarsi (parlo sempre del desk
<attempt> invece di usare il menu lancialo da terminale e vedi che errori da'.
<attempt> googli gli errori che da' e vedi se esiste soluzione.
<attempt> probabilmente se scrivi chrome in terminale si avvia.
<Scan_> jester   auto lo
<Scan_>               iface lo inet loopback
<jester-> zaganator: chromium usa 2% della cpu ff il 3%
<jester-> non mi pare una differenza significativa
<Scan_> jester ancora niente! riavvio e mi da un altro ip!
<jester-> Scan_: ok
<jester-> se hai fatto tutto riavvia
<Scan_> gia fatto
<zaganator> jester: devo provare a reinstallarlo
<zaganator> parlo di FF
<jester-> Scan_: clicca l'icona eth in basso a destra
<Scan_> si
<jester-> Scan_: si è aperto wicd?
<Scan_> yess
<jester-> Scan_: modifica
<jester-> è in statico o in dhcp
<Scan_> modifica non c'e' l'ho !!!
<Scan_> ho preferenze
<Scan_> credo sia lo stesso
<zaganator> Grazie!!! adesso magari provo a fare l'installazione di ff e poi a farlo partire da terminale e poi vi vengo a dire se risolvo cercando gli errori che mi da!!!
<Scan_> jester non ti seguo
<jester-> Scan_: nella finestra wicd la vedi la connessione cavo?
<Scan_> ho cliccato prima sulla chiave inglese poi ho selezionato Usa IP Statici e ho compilato i campi
<jester-> o wifi che sia?
<Scan_> si
<Scan_> cavo
<jester-> Scan_: manule e messo ip corente con quello del rutter e cliccata la seconda finestra?
<jester-> Scan_: dpkg -l | netwotk
<Scan_> dpkg -l | network ?
<Scan_> mi dice comando non trovato
<jester->  -elle
<Scan_> si
<jester-> merd
<jester-> Scan_: dpkg -l | grep netwotk
<Scan_> ok ora?
<jester-> cosa risponde
<zaganator> jester: mitico--- FF funzia!!! si collega, più tardi provo ad installare le estensioni!!! grazie ragazzi!
<jester-> Scan_: dpkg -l | grep network  che giornata eppure non ho bevuto
<Scan_> Jester
<Scan_> jester- cosa faccio?
<jester-> Scan_: dpkg -l | grep network  e fa vedere la risposta
<Scan_> non mi da nessuna risposta
<Scan_> schermo pulito!
<jester-> Scan_: dpkg -l | grep network
<jester-> scrivi bene
<Scan_> dove te lo copio
<Scan_> non mi ricordo piu'!
<jester-> nel paste
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Scan_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/607937/
<jester-> Scan_: non hai levato network-manager
<jester-> togli anche  network-manager-pptp-kde
<Scan_> stavo quardadno anche io ....ma ho dato icomadi che mi hai detto tu
<michelemala> ciao a tutti
<jester-> Scan_: sudo dpkg --purge  network-manager network-manager-pptp-kde
<Scan_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/607939/
<Scan_> guarda ora
<jester-> Scan_: e pure sudo dpkg --purge plasma-widget-networkmanagement
<Scan_> ttenzione: there's no installed package matching plasma-widget-networkmanagement
<jester-> Scan_: che ip ha il rutter
<xalo> ciao ho uno stupido ma fastidioso problema, è possibile impostare una dimensione fisse delle icone nel pannello??perché ad ogni riavvio l'icona desktop diventa più piccola e sfocata
<Scan_> da solo mi da 192.168.1.5 io volgio 192.168.1.2
<jester-> xalo: cosa usi
<jester-> Scan_: ip del rutter?
<Scan_> come lo vedo?
<jester-> Scan_: che rob è
<xalo> jester-: ubuntu natty ma con interfaccia classic quindi gnome
<jester-> xalo: che icona intendi
<Scan_> scusa?
<jester-> Scan_: il rutter che marca è
<Scan_> flynet by roper
<xalo> jester-: l'icona desktop del pannello inferiore diventa piccola e sfocata ad ogni riavvio mentre basta cambiare e rimettere il tema che torna ben visibile
<jester-> Scan_: apri firefox e http://192.168.1.1
<jester-> se entra è quello giusto
<Scan_> si si è la pagina di settaggo del router
<jester-> xalo: usi un tema non di serie?
<jester-> Scan_: Scan_  hai qualche altro pc collegato in dhcp?
<Scan_> a volte si
<jester-> che se 1.2 è occupato non te lo assegna
<xalo> jester-: ora ho le icone faenza ma lo fa anche con le altre icone di serie, ho provato apposta
<Scan_> ora come ora no
<jester-> !gnomerest | xalo
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'gnomerest'
<jester-> sanova: spe che faccio un reboot
<jester-> !gnomereset | xalo
<ubot-it> xalo: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private e riavviare la sessione
<sanova> sera
<sanova> nessuno si è trovato di fronte il problema delle schede ibride anche con l'ultimo rilascio?
<xalo> ok grazie
<john__> ciao a tutti ho questo problema mio padre è a giro per lavoro con il portatile con ubuntu 10.10 ed ha problemi a collegarsi con la rete router dell'albergo via wireless come deve fare per configurarla? Inoltre l'icona in alto a destra delle reti dice che non c'è., probabilmente un errore, si può risolvere dando dei comandi dal terminale?
<lupolabo> buona sera a tutti
<lupolabo> avrei bisogno di un aiuto
<jester-> sanova: dovrebbe funzare prova ad assenare per prova 192.168.1.10
<jester-> lopobaldo cjiedi
<jester-> chiedi*
<lupolabo> ho aggiornato la distro ubuntu 10.4 a 11.04
<lupolabo> e nell'aggiornamento la scheda wifi
<lupolabo> nn funziona +
<xalo> riprisinato gnome ma stesso problema
<lupolabo> uso un notebook acer aspire 7552
<jester-> lupolabo: che sceda wifi è
<lupolabo> atheros ar5b97
<xalo> magari nel file gtkrc del tema posso impostare la dimensione delle icone del pannello?
<jester-> xalo: roba esterna non la conosciamo
<john__> che comando posso dare nel terminale?
<xalo> jester-: ok grazie comunque
<jester-> john__: la scheda funza?
<john__> si però a quanto mi diceva via cell non vede in alto l'icona di connessione
<john__> e siccome mio padre non sa smanettarci nel pc non c'è un comando che può dare per risolvere il problema?
<jester-> john__: cellofono e wifi sono due cose diverse
<jester-> john__: fagli dare iwconfig per vedere se c'è la wifi
<john__> sudo iwconfig?
<attempt> anche senza sudo
<john__> ok
<Scan> jester- mi mancava ancora un pacchetto di nm...ora funziona!
<Scan> fantastico!
<jester-> Scan: che pacchetto
<Scan> network-manager network-manager-pptp
<Scan> avevamo tolto solo network-manager network-manager-pptp-kde
<Scan> grazie mille!
<jester-> john__: se le vade fagli dare sudo rfkill unblock all e dopo u npaio di minuti prova a connettersi
<Scan> senti un altra cosa se chiudo il plasma "cartella desktop" come lo rimetto?
<gionny123> sera a tutti
<attempt> Scan destro sul desktop
<john__> ok grazie jester glielo proverò a dire
<attempt> sblocca oggetti. aggiungi oggetto. scegli vista cartelle.
<gionny123> avrei un problema col blue tooth
<attempt> doppio click. poi te la sposti dove ti pare. e puoi anche cambiare il path e vedere altre cartelle. Scan
<attempt> quando hai finito di settarla riblocca gli oggetti.
<Scan> grazie
<gionny123> c'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare?
<gionny123> ho installato anche blue man
<gionny123> ma niente da fare
<jester-> gionny123: che problema
<gionny123> non mi riconosce la scheda integrata
<jester-> gionny123: è accesa?
<jester-> gionny123: rfkill list
<gionny123> ora controlllo
<gionny123> soft bloked
<gionny123> hard no
<jester-> gionny123: sudo rfkill unblock all
<gionny123> eseguito
<jester-> speta un minuto e provalo
<gionny123> sarà fatto
<gionny123> intanto grazie
<airgnox> una domanda stupida perchè da terminale non mi fa andare in una cartella scritta con spazi ?
<gionny123> perfetto
<gionny123> ero due giorni in chat e non riuscivamo a risolvere il problema
<gionny123> veramente grazie
<jester-> gionny123: :D
<jester-> airgnox: perche devi metter uno \
<filo1234> airgnox: premi il tab e ti completa il nome
<filo1234> e vedi ilperchè
<airgnox> ok grazie
<zaganator> Jester:ci sei?
<zaganator> jester: non ci crederai ma controllando il gestore degli aggiornam
<zaganator> enti ho scoperto che c'era anche un'aggiornamento di Chrome e...
<zaganator> Jester: CHROME FUNZIONA E NON FA PIÙ CRASH
<zaganator> EVVIVA!!!
<jester-> bene
<zaganator> se non avessi installato ancora FF non avrei mai trovato questo aggiornamento e adesso!!!
<zaganator> ANCORA GRAZIE!!!
<paoloUBU> :D
<Scan> perche se salvo un docuemnto di testo in automatico mi crea anceh un file credi di backup?
<Scan> perche se salvo un docuemnto di testo in automatico mi crea anche un file di backup?
<attempt> linux fà così
<attempt> non dovresti tenere la visualizzazione file nascosti sempre attiva.
<attempt> lo crea solo se modifichi il file originale.
<Scan> attempt io non ho fatto niente ! da quando l'ho installato fa cosi! come posso cambiare?
<_Matt__> scusate in ubuntu natty con unity, è possibile disattivare il launcher laterale???
<attempt> Scan non credo si possa. puoi solo disattivare in nautilus la visualizzazione dei file nascosti.
<Scan> come faccio?
<attempt> apri una cartella qualunque si apre nautilus
<attempt> il file manager
<Scan> trovato
<Scan> cmq a dir la verità anche io gia non li vedo i file nascosti!
<_Matt__> non lo sa nessuno riguardo la barra laterale??
<Scan> -Matt__ che io sappia non puoi toglierla
<attempt> allora non so. credevo dipendesse da quello Scan.
<_Matt__> mmm... ok bene grazie scan :)
<attempt> se vuoi gnome senza barra laterale puoi.
<attempt> al login inserisci il nome e sotto scegli ubuntu classic
<_Matt__> sisi lo so come tornare a gnome
<Scan> c'e' il modo di pulire questa schermata ? ho tutta la cronoligia ! uso Quassel IRC
<_Matt__> io volevo la barra superiore di unity, senza il launcher ma installando docky
<attempt> cerca nel file .conf di quassel. vedi se come xchat e' modificabile il numero di righe che tiene in memoria.
<roxy23> ciao
<max_sme> ho riavviato il pc adesso funziona attempt
<wonderful> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<alessandro_> ciao a tutti
<alessandro_> e possibile assegnare un icona nel segnalibri delle cartelle?
<alessandro_> al posto di quella classica?
<alessandro_> ho un serio problema con ubuntu e lampp
<alessandro_> praticamende non posso più accedere al database
<alessandro_> phpmyadmin
<alessandro_> mi dice questa frase: Wrong permissions on configuration file, should not be world writable!
<alessandro_> che devo fare?
<brisky83> 'sera a tutti, avrei bisogno di aiuto per x.org, nel nuovo natty il mio file è completamente vuoto, è normale^
<leopesto> si, é normale brisky83
<Scan> da sorgenti software in aggiornamenti per kubuntu ho selezionato aggiornamenti proposti e aggionrnamenti non supportati ,ma non riesco piu' a deselezionarli !!!come faccio?
<enzotib> alessandro_: dice che il file di configurazione ha i permessi sbagliati, mi pare chiaro
<brisky83> leopesto: ma se volessi aggiungere delle configurazioni posso crearne uno?, perche sono andato in confuzione
<alessandro_> enzotib avevo capito quello ma cosa posso fare per ritornare come prima?
<enzotib> alessandro_, sai qual è il file di configurazione di cui parla?
<alessandro_> no
<enzotib> alessandro_, e figurati io, che non uso lampp
<alessandro_> ho provato anche cambiare i permessi ma niente da fare
<enzotib> alessandro_, permessi di cosa, se hai appena detto che non sai di che file parla?
<Scan> da sorgenti software in aggiornamenti per kubuntu ho selezionato aggiornamenti proposti e aggionrnamenti non supportati ,ma non riesco piu' a deselezionarli !!!come faccio?
<alessandro_> io ho una cartella lampp
<alessandro_> e dentro c'è la cartella phpmyadmin
<alessandro_> che serve per creare database
<enzotib> alessandro_, fai questo comando: find <cartella-lampp> -ls
<enzotib> alessandro_, e metti su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Scan> aiuto!
<Scan> come mai non mi toglie la spunta?
<brisky83> qualcuno pratico di multimonitor? :)
<enzotib> Scan, ma chiudere l'applicazione non sarà sufficiente?
<zul__> ciao a tutti
<zul__> chi mi da una mano con cvs?
<zul__> nel  mio cvs remoto 2 utenti riescono a fare i commit
<francesco91> salve, mi servirebbe una mano. ho una chiavetta internet della 3 (huawei e156g), oggi dopo aver fatto l'avanzamento alla 11.04 non riesco più ad usarla per connettermi, qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<igi> .
<francesco91> qualcuno saprebbe darmi una mano?
<zul__> chi conosce cvs?
<jofor> ciaoooo
<francesco91> ciao!
<alessandro_> salve
<alessandro_> come si fà a dare x sempre i permessi ad una cartella?
<DarkSun> man chown
<DarkSun> man chmod
<alessandro_> io dovrei dare i permessi alla cartella opt lampp
<alessandro_> comew dpvrei fare?
#ubuntu-it 2012-05-07
<glpiana> ola
<enzotib> giorno
<Odo> Giorno
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<k0ral_> ciao a tutti. ho il seguente problema: avevo win7 e ho installato xubuntu da penna usb. tutta l'installazione sembra andata liscia ma al riavvio se scelgo dal boot menù windows, mi da "error: no such partition" grub rescue>
<k0ral_> come recupero windows e tengo anche linux?
<jester-> k0ral_: linux funza?
<glpiana> !grub | k0ral_ segui la guida per il ripristino e vedi se va
<ubot-it> k0ral_ segui la guida per il ripristino e vedi se va: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<jester-> k0ral_: sa di partizione linux segata
<k0ral_> ma ora linux va...è windows che non va +
<jester-> cioè di partizione winzoz segata
<jester-> k0ral_: non è che hai scelto usa l'intero disco in fase di installazione?
<k0ral_> quando scelgo windows mi da quell'errore, mentre linux funziona...(forse perchè è l'ultimo installato e ha preso possesso del pc :D)
<k0ral_> no jester. ho fatto le partizioni in questo modo. una primaria montata su / e una di swap. quella di windows non l'ho toccata
<glpiana> !grub | k0ral_ segui la guida per il ripristino e vedi se va
<ubot-it> k0ral_ segui la guida per il ripristino e vedi se va: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<k0ral_> glpiana, ho provato ad avviare una live da usb ma ora mi da errore e non parte
<k0ral_> riproverò..
<jester-> k0ral_: sei in linux adesso?
<k0ral_> con hiren boot cd cercando di avere una linux a disposizione
<k0ral_> no, sono con windows perchè grazie ad hiren boot alla fine il windows me lo recupera
<jester-> k0ral_: se sei in linux non serve la live
<jester-> k0ral_: parti con linux e vieni qui
<k0ral_> posso essere in linux ma non con la live. se devo eseguire quella guida per il ripristino non serve la live?
<glpiana> k0ral_, non serve in quel caso
<k0ral_> ok torno subito
<jester-> k0ral_: se parte linux si fa direttamnte da li senza chroot
<k0ral_> ok, torno subito. aspettatemiii :D
<k0ral_> eccomi
<k0ral_> sono su xubuntu
<k0ral_> seguo la guida tranne chroot?
<k0ral_> o mi aiutate interattivamente?:) vi citerò nella mia tesi :))
<DAMN3dg1rl> k0ral_, sei sulla xubuntu con il grub imputtanato?
<k0ral_> si esatto
<k0ral_> in sostanza se dal menù di boot avvio linux parte
<k0ral_> infatti sono qui...se scelgo windows mi da l'errore di grub
<k0ral_> "error: no such partition" etc etc
<DAMN3dg1rl> quello che dovresti fare in chroot lo fai "alla vecchia"
<k0ral_> mmmm cioè?
<DAMN3dg1rl> non chrooti
<DAMN3dg1rl> esegui direttamente
<jester-> k0ral_: sudo os-prober
<k0ral_> jester-: /dev/sda1:Windows 7 (loader):Windows:chain
<jester-> k0ral_: hai piu di un hd nel ps?
<jester-> pc*
<k0ral_> no jester, solo uno
<k0ral_> ma ho 2 partizioni, anzi 4
<jester-> k0ral_: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<jester-> k0ral_: sudo update-grub
<k0ral_> 1 con installato windows, una partizione NTFS di backup (ci tengo solo i dati) e  poi le 2 di linux
<k0ral_> ok, vado coi comandi
<k0ral_> prima risposta al primo comando: Installation finished. No error reported.
<jester-> ok
<jester-> vedi se troava winzoz il secondo
<k0ral_> seconda risposta
<k0ral_> (considera che ho provato altre installazioni di linux..quindi forse le voci in + in questa risposta sono quelle..
<k0ral_> Generating grub.cfg ... Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-24-generic-pae Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-24-generic-pae Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-23-generic Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-23-generic Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin Found Windows 7 (loader) on /dev/sda1 done
<jester-> k0ral_: riavvia e vedi se mo funza anche winzoz
<k0ral_> azz...come faccio a sistemarti bene le righe qui in chat? riesci a leggere?
<k0ral_> ok, provo! a dopo...speriamo!:)
<jester-> !paste | k0ral_  si usa pastebin
<ubot-it> k0ral_  si usa pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<black_bird> ciao
<black_bird> ho bisogno di aiuto
<black_bird> per configurare xchat
<black_bird> con vidalia
<black_bird> e usare un proxy sulla porta 9050 e l'host localhost
<jester-> !xchat | black_bird
<ubot-it> black_bird: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Messaggistica/Xchat
<k0ral__> tornato...niente :(
<k0ral__> stesso errore jester-
<jester-> k0ral__: strana la cosa
<k0ral__> "error: no such partition" e poi il prompt "grub rescue>"
<jester-> k0ral__:  sei sempre in linux?
<k0ral__> si, sono tornato in linux
<k0ral__> windows riesco a ritrovarlo ma solo con hiren boot cd
<jester-> k0ral__: metti nel pastebin cosa risoìponde cat  /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<k0ral__> lo fa partire ma poi se tolgo il cd non va..e devo usare il cd di windows per fare da prompt dei comandi fixmbr e fixboot
<jester-> |paste k0ral__
<jester-> |paste  | k0ral__
<k0ral__> cosa vuol dire paste bin?
<jester-> !paste  | k0ral__
<ubot-it> k0ral__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<k0ral__> ok asp
<black_bird> jester-
<jester-> eh
<black_bird> da questo output
<black_bird> * Ricerca di localhost
<black_bird> * Connessione a localhost.localdomain (::1) porta 9050...
<black_bird> * Connessione fallita. Errore: Connessione rifiutata
<gab_> buondì. Non riesco a disinstallare Skype (installato tramite .deb): sudo dpkg -r skype
<gab_> dpkg: attenzione: there's no installed package matching skype
<gab_> e nemmeno con apt-get remove
<jester-> gab_: sbagli nome
<gab_> jester-: ho provato anche con Skype
<jester-> gab_: fallo da synaptic o softwware center
<black_bird> jester-
<black_bird> io che faccio ?
<black_bird> lol
<jester-> black_bird: mi pare che si deve abilitare il proxy ne sistema
<black_bird> ho configurato tutto
<jester-> e poi anche in xchat
<black_bird> xchat
<black_bird> e tor
<k0ral__> jester- : http://paste.ubuntu.com/973038/
<black_bird> proxy sulla 9050
<jester-> black_bird: tor è una ciofeca
<gab_> jester-: sudo apt-get --purge remove skype --> Il pacchetto skype non è installato e quindi non è stato rimosso
<black_bird> jester-
<black_bird> ?
<gab_> jester-: ma se o lancio si apre regolarmente..quindi c'è
<jester-> gab_: dpkg -l | grep skype
<gab_> dpkg -l | grep skypeii  skype:i386                                2.2.0.35-0precise3                      VOIP and instant messaging clientii  skype-bin:i386                            2.2.0.35-0precise3                      VOIP and instant messaging client - binary files
<gab_> jester-: io però sono 64 it
<jester-> gab_: sudo dpkg --purge  skype:i386
<gab_> jester-: Rimozione di skype:i386...
<gab_> Eliminazione dei file di configurazione di skype:i386... ..però ancora parte
<jester-> gab_: lo ha tolto
<gab_> jester-: ma lo lacio da riga di com e si  apre :/
<glpiana> gab_, scrivi: sudo updatedb
<glpiana> gab_, quando finisce scrivi locate skype
<gab_> jester-: ...mancava questo da rimuovere sudo dpkg --purge skype-bin:i386
<gab_> jester-: grazie :)
<jester-> gab_: no puo aprirsi visto che il pacchetto non 'è pium se poi ne hai compilato uno è altro paio di maiche
<doubler> Buongiorno....vorrei sapere: io monto la partizione dati (ntfs) all'occorrenza......questo può danneggiare il sistema?
<glpiana> doubler, dipende da cosa fai sulla partizione in questione e se non blocchi il sistema in malo modo
<glpiana> doubler, ma questo vale per qualsiasi partizione
<doubler> sposto solo i dati....oppure leggo documenti...
<glpiana> doubler, un uso normale non danneggi nulla
<doubler> capito
<doubler> grazie
<reddos> ciao a tutti ho installato la 12.04 32 bit di ubuntu ho provato a installare i driver aggiuntivi con restrzioni ma niente da fare mi dite come si fa
<reddos> quando avevo ubuntu 10.10 funzionavano anche se ho una schea vecchiotta
<reddos>  grazie
<glpiana> reddos, che driver?
<reddos> per laccellerazione in 3d
<reddos> questa e la scheda grafica         http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/973193/
<filo1234> reddos: bella
<reddos> gazie
<DAMN3dg1rl> reddos, ci prendi in giro?
<filo1234> reddos: guarda il pastebin
<reddos> no
<reddos> ok
<DAMN3dg1rl> reddos, ci prendi in giro?
<DAMN3dg1rl> ahahaha
<filo1234> DAMN3dg1rl: hai finito?
<DAMN3dg1rl> filo1234, problemi con la tastiera....
<filo1234> sistemali
<reddos> non tutti si possono permettere pc avazatissimi come ai tu
<reddos> ciao
<filo1234> -.-
<remix_tj> qualcuno ha idea di come si possa configurare il gestore login di precise?
<remix_tj> devo fare in modo che si possa entrare con gli username inseriti manualmente
<remix_tj> che canale impreparato!
<remix_tj> ogni volta che faccio una domanda li zittisco :-P
<doubler> vorrei far partire digsby in wini ma non va
<doubler> wine*
<doubler> devo aprire le porte su qualche firewall?
<glpiana> digsby che sarebbe?
<glpiana> doubler, un programma per windows?
<doubler> client IM multiprotocollo
<doubler> sì
<glpiana> doubler, controlla su winehq.org se gira sotto wine. qui non c'entra con l'argomento del canale
<remix_tj> comunque la soluzione era inserire greeter-hide-users=true su /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf (per completezza di informazione)
<doubler> ma è normale che ogni tanto spuntino errori su pangolin?
<glpiana> doubler, che errori?
<doubler> bug
<glpiana> doubler, tiro a indovinare o mi dici tu di che errori si tratta?
<doubler> dopodichè invio il log con apport
<doubler> non so
<glpiana> O.o
<doubler> come faccio a identificare
<filo1234> glpiana: allora indovina
<glpiana> lol
<glpiana> doubler, appare qualcosa a schermo?
<filo1234> DAMN3dg1rl: facendo cosa spuntano gli errori?
<filo1234> hai aggiornato tutto il sistema? non è che stessi usando una versione beta ancora?
<filo1234> ops
<DAMN3dg1rl> filo1234, tab fail?
<filo1234> doubler:
<doubler> appena riappare vi posto uno screenshot
<glpiana> ok
<pasquale> salve mi servirebbe aiuto, ho fatto un aggiornamento e adessp thunderbird e diventato in inglese come si fa a ritornare in italiano??
<glpiana> pasquale, installa il pacchetto thunderbird-locale-it
<pasquale> se mi guideresti e meglio che non ho idea come si faccia
<glpiana> pasquale, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo apt-get install thunderbird-locale-it
<pasquale> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<pasquale> Generazione albero delle dipendenze
<pasquale> Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto
<pasquale> thunderbird-locale-it è già alla versione più recente.
<pasquale> 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 3 non aggiornati
<FloodBotIt2> pasquale: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<glpiana> pasquale, sudo dpkg-reconfigure thunderbird-locale-it
<glpiana> pasquale, se al riavvio è ancora in inglese, controllane le impostazioni
<doubler> esiste un aggregatore per email Yahoo, gmail, alice, tiscali che fa solo da avviso? cioè mi indica quando arrivano le email, io poi clicco e si apre nel browser? grazie
<glpiana> doubler, prova a vedere se mail-notification lo fa
<adol> ciao c'è qualcuno online ?
<glpiana> !nessuno | adol
<ubot-it> adol: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<pasquale> glpiana nulla di fatto e ancora inglese
<adol> ottimo ...
<glpiana> pasquale, controlla le impostazioni/preferenze del programma
<adol> ho un problema con mkfifo
<glpiana> adol, esponilo
<adol> cioe io devo metterci dentro un file raw
<adol> e con un'altro programma decodificarlo
<adol> ovviamente questo prog. e adibito a farlo
<pasquale> dopo essere in impostazioni cosa fare?
<glpiana> pasquale, non ho thunderbird e non so dirti. cerca. non ci saranno millemila opzioni relative alla interfaccia
<adol> questa e la mia procedura che faccio
<glpiana> !enter | adol
<ubot-it> adol: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<adol> ok
<adol> attraverso il gnuradio (grc) creo un file .raw , prima di questo creo mkfifo es. miofifo.raw faccio partire il gnuradio(grc) che come output do miofifo.raw
<adol> esguo un software di decodifica che preleva il miofifo.raw e non vedo nulla
<adol> se la stessa operazione la faccio a pezzi , ovvero con il GRC creo il miokfifo.raw , stop , eseguo il software di decodifica e funge
<adol> quindi deduco che non funge il mkfifo visto che in alternativa va
<adol> come si può provare se funge correttamente  un mkfifo ?   questo problema l'ho avuto con altri software che fanno uso di mkfifo
<adol> nessuno mi sa dare una dritta ?
<glpiana> adol, che comando dai per la precisione?
<adol> mkfifo miofifo.raw
<adol> quando faccio partire i due software e come si piantasse
<glpiana> adol, con quello crei il fifo, e poi?
<adol> eseguo il primo software che convoglia i dati raw verso il miofifo.raw e l'altro software di decodifica che legge il miofifo.raw
<glpiana> adol, come il primo software convoglia i dati in fifo.raw? ha opzioni particolari per riconoscerlo come pipe?
<adol> adesso purtroppo devo scappare il lavoro chiama semmai provo dopo ...
<adol> grazie
<glpiana> -.-
<barby> glpiana
<glpiana> barby
<barby> posso chiederti una cosa non completamente su ubuntu???
<glpiana> barby, se la consideri off topic vieni su #ubuntu-it-chat
<barby> non direwttamente
<glpiana> anzi ci sei già di là, per cui chiedimelo di là direttamente :)
<barby> comqune si ti scrivo di là
<Best`> Heilà! Salve!
<Alessio> ciao raga, perchè ogni tanto mi escono degli errori e mi da questo messaggio?? Questa segnalazione di problema è danneggiata e non può essere elaborata.
<Alessio> IOError('CRC check failed 0xee39027c != 0xbf63dfa4L',)
<glpiana> Alessio, non è un bell'errore. sa di disco andato
<Alessio> glpiana, dici che mi sono giocato l'hard disk??
<glpiana> Alessio, magari fagli un check
<Alessio> glpiana, se così fosse non dovrei nemmeno riuscire a far partire ubuntu
<glpiana> Alessio, non è detto
<Alessio> glpiana, provo con il memtest86??
<glpiana> Alessio, con quell ocontrolli la ram. ma fallo comunque
<Alessio> glpiana, ok per controllare il disco??
<glpiana> Alessio, avvi da livecd e fai un check con gparted o con palimpsest
<Alessio> glpiana, ok grazie, ma questo serve solo a verificare se c'è qualche problema, ma poi per risolverlo??
<glpiana> Alessio, dipende se si stratta di un problema software 8risolvibile) o hardware (cioè disco che se ne sta andando)
<Alessio> glpiana, ok facciamo sta prova va ti faccio sapere... grazie :D
<glpiana> :)
<John_Malk> Ho una Rete Lan casalinga 10/100 Mbit, il computer che fa da server (ubuntu) ha un problema di velocità con l'hard disk. Dal Server al PC (Win7) scarica a 4 MB/s, dal PC al server invia a 10,5 MB/s
<John_Malk> E' una cosa davvero strana, com'è possibile che l'hard disk del server sia piu veloce in scrittura che in lettura=
<John_Malk> l'hard disk del server ovviamente è sata2, fomattato in ext3
<filo1234> John_Malk: credo che il problema sia la scrittura da ext* a ntfs
<John_Malk> è risolvibile?
<glpiana> John_Malk, in regia parlano di un controllo dei file fatto dall'antivirus. hai l'antivirus?
<John_Malk> Non ho nessun antivirus sul computer con Win7
<glpiana> John_Malk, lo riferisco alla regia
<John_Malk> glpiana, grazie
<doubler> bon pomeriggio...dove posso hostare  gli screenshot per farli vedere a voi? grazie
<glpiana> !image | doubler
<ubot-it> doubler: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<doubler> http://imagebin.org/211405        http://imagebin.org/211406
<doubler> compiz da problemi
<glpiana> doubler, installazione pulita?
<glpiana> o avanzamneto di versione?
<doubler> pulita
<doubler> aggiornata
<glpiana> su home nuova o vecchia?
<doubler> ho installato da penna usb
<doubler> accanto a windows 7
<glpiana> doubler, quindi prima non c'era nulla
<doubler> solo windows
<glpiana> doubler, che driver nvidia stai usando?
<doubler> non ho messo nulla
<doubler> i video si vedono perfettamente
<glpiana> doubler, non ti ha porposto di installare i driver?
<doubler> si ma facendo dei test con divx e mkv a 1080p non ho sentito necessità
<doubler> devo installare?
<glpiana> doubler, li hai già installati. li stai usando. apri le impostazioni di sistema, vai su driver aggiuntivi e guarda che dice
<doubler> http://imagebin.org/211407
<doubler> che faccio
<glpiana> doubler, come vedi stai usando i current. ora io non so a cosa sia dovuto il segfault di compiz. 12.04 è ancora giovani ed è facile che ci siano problemi che verranno risolti col tempo. se la cosa si presenta spesso puoi usare unity-2d che no fa uso di compiz
<doubler> come lo attivo?
<glpiana> doubler, cosa? unity-2d?
<doubler> sì
<glpiana> vai su termina sessione e al login schiacci la rotellina e scegli ubuntu-2d
<doubler> ho l'accesso senza password
<doubler> come faccio
<doubler> accesso diretto
<glpiana> doubler, ti ho detto di terminare la sessione e poi al login etc etc
<doubler> ci provo...grazie
<doubler> ora partirà sempre in 2d?
<glpiana> doubler, fin che non cambi tu
<doubler> rimango così ? va bene 2d o anche questo da problemi
<glpiana> doubler, io mi trovo bene ma come sempre i problemi dipendono dalla macchina su cui lavori
<doubler> posso elencare i componenti del pc qui?
<glpiana> doubler, non servirebbe a nulla
<glpiana> doubler, usalo. se incontri problemi se ne parla
<doubler> ok
<reddos> ciao sapete dirmi quali driver si deve installare su ubuntu 12.04 32 bit  per questa scheda grafica  grazie       http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/973539/
<Guest55988> Scusate, qual è il comando per tagliare e incollare da linux?
<Guest55988> a riga di comando
<glpiana> Guest55988, evidenzi col mouse poi ti sposti dove devi incollare e premi la rotella del mouse o shift + ins
<glpiana> reddos, il gestore die driver non ti propone nulla?
<reddos> no
<reddos> prima quando avevo la10.10 funzionavano
<glpiana> reddos, allora devi usare gli open che già stai usando
<Guest55988> glpiana sto senza interfaccia grafica, non ho installato un Desktop environment
<Guest55988> mi chiedo se al posto di cp c'è un altro comando che dopo aver copiato elimina i file
<doubler> che significa che vlc non supporta telx
<doubler> il televideo
<glpiana> Guest55988, se vuoi comunque usare il mouse puoi farlo installando il pacchetto gpm  e attivandolo in seguito come servizio
<glpiana> Guest55988, non capisco come tu possa usare cp per copiare da terminale
<Guest55988> Il server ha degli hard disk
<reddos> ho gia provato a installato i nvidia 173 ma mi dice devo risolvere dei pacchetti danneggiati ma da synaptc  non ce niente di dannaggiato
<Guest55988> devo trasferire file da un hard disk all'altro
<Guest55988> adesso sono loggato tramite ssh
<Guest55988> al server ubuntu
<glpiana> Guest55988, quindi vuoi "spostare un file"
<Guest55988> esatto
<glpiana> Guest55988, da terminale sposti con mv
<glpiana> ma in ssh non so
<doubler> prima vlc supportava il televideo :(
<glpiana> doubler, vlc-plugin-zvbi - VBI teletext plugin for VLC
<glpiana> Guest55988, tu devi spostare i file all'interno del pc cui sei connesso in ssh o dal tuo pc a quello cui sei connesso (o viceversa)?
<Guest55988> la prima
<Guest55988> Dal mio PC, devo trasferire file tra due hard disk del server
<glpiana> Guest55988, allora mv
<Guest55988> glpiana, tu hai sentito l'altro mio problema?
<Guest55988> il fatto che il trasferimento da server a pc procede a 4 MB/s, viceversa avviene a 10 MB/s
<glpiana> Guest55988, sì ho letto sopra e non so ridponderti
<doubler> per aprire il task manager?
<doubler> grazie
<glpiana> il task manager? per fare cosa?
<glpiana> comuqnue si chiama monitor di sistema
<doubler> capito..thanks
<doubler> digsby funziona: si apre ma non si connette:    http://imagebin.org/211414   forse bisogna aprire una di queste porte?     grazie
<glpiana> doubler, qui non c'è supporto per programmi di windows
<glpiana> doubler, sei su un canale di supporto a ubuntu
<glpiana> !chat | doubler
<ubot-it> doubler: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<doubler> ok
<reddos> ora ho fatto un guaio  come si risolve               http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/973645/             grazie
<Aizram> prova con sudo apt-get install -f
<Aizram> ma che hai combinato?
<reddos> io non capisco non ce nessun pacchetto danneggiato
<Aizram> sudo dpkg --configure -a  prova così
<doubler> esiste un client per email che mi avvisi con notifiche, poi io clicco e mi si apre automaticamente la pagina inbox di ogni mail che associo al programma? grazie
<doubler> ho provato unity mail ma ogni volta devo cambiare dati di login nel browser
<jester-> doubler: mi are che thunderbird abbia una exstension
<kalem> groups: impossibile trovare il nome del gruppo con id 127
<doubler> io non voglio scaricare le mail sul pc....solo notifiche, poi cliccando vado sul sito della mail e leggo
<kalem> che puo' essere sta cosa ? appare ogni volta che apro un nuovo gnome-terminal
<jester-> kalem: hai taroccato qualche file o fstab?
<kalem> jester-: hey zio ezio :-)
<jester-> kalem: :D
<kalem> jester-: no, l'unica cosa che ho fatto è disinstallare tomcat6
<kalem> 127 è il group id di tomcat6 per caso ?
<jester-> kalem: il quale forse ha creato un gruppo
 * kalem passato a glassfish
<jester-> kalem: vedi in /etc/group cosa c'è
<kalem> jester-: naturalmente il 127 non c'è
<jester-> strna cosa
<jester-> strana
<kalem> jester-: hai disabilitato la chat privata per caso ?
<kalem> sambashare:x:124:filippo
<kalem> _cvsadmin:x:125:
<kalem> postgres:x:126:
<kalem> mysql:x:128:
<FloodBotIt2> kalem: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<jester-> kalem: controlla .bashrc
<Best`> Buona serata a tutti raga!
<kalem> jester-: è ok, già visto
<Best`> Click! ^__^
<jester-> kalem: reinstalla tomcat e vedi nelle proprietà di synaptic che casso mette
<kalem> fanculo tomcat, meglio glassfish
<filo1234> kalem: getent group 127 da qualcosa?
<filo1234> se fai un reboot hai ancora l'errore?
<kalem> filo1234: naturalmente 127 non c'è, non c'è in /etc/group quindi getent non lo trova
<filo1234> hai fatto un reboot?
<kalem> filo1234: riavviare ? cos'è, windows ?
<filo1234> -.-
<kalem> filo1234: ti ringrazio comunque :-)
<filo1234> kalem: guarda che a volte è necessario un riavvio del sistema, sopratutto quando si tratta di configurazione dei gruppi
<filo1234> kalem: fai un riavvio poi ne ripalrlaimo
<kalem> di sistema mi pare ecccessivo
<kalem> al massimo riavvio xorg
<filo1234> kalem: ok fai come vuoi
<filo1234> non serve xorg
<filo1234> serve un reboot in certi casi
<slake76> ragazzi un aiutino,non riesco piu ad istallare HPlip su Ubuntu 12.04
<jester-> slake76: hp lip c'è di serie devi installare hplip-gui
<slake76> non melo fa fare,quello itendevo
<jester-> slake76: cioè?
<slake76> mi da problemi co python
<jester-> slake76:  a me l'ha messo senza problemi, hai una ubuntu tarocca?
<slake76> no
<slake76> ora mel'à istallato
<slake76> è da ieri ci litigo
<jester-> slake76: se normale installazione non da nessun problma realtivo a python
<slake76> allora ha problemi quel ppa...pyton q4 non melo istallava manco a piangere cinese
<ZZ7> non ho un PuntoDiMount /boot. ho problemi all'avvio ogni tanto. sembra faccia fatica a trovare il boot. ho / e /home. se imposto / come /boot da /etc/fstab combino qualche casino?
<jester-> slake76: ppa python?
<slake76> ti dico li da eccome è da ieri provo con ragazzi del forum,ma zero
<jester-> ZZ7: /boot sta in /
<slake76> ho provato a scaricarlo dal sito e non andava
<jester-> slake76: di quale ppa parli
<slake76> forse un problema al loro server
<jester-> slake76: se non hai fatto casino coi repo, abilitato i parteners ed extras basta un sudo apt-get install hplip-giu, se da conflitto ha cannibalizzato qualcosa
<slake76> Conflitto??? a fuoco era il conflitto.....che ne so ci ho provato in tutti modi non andava
<ZZ7> jester-: quindi mettere / o /boot è la stessa cosa? il grub parte da /boot ... boh!
<jester-> ZZ7: cosa intendi per mettere
<slake76> e da Sunaptic pure.....ora è andato.....posso dedurre quindi un problema di rete
<slake76> non lo so
<slake76> be importante va
<jester-> ZZ7: grub va su mbr e basta
<slake76> grazie comunque....però il perchè mi sarebbe piaciuto capirlo
<ZZ7> jester-: per mettere intendo cambiare punto di mount da / a /boot
<jester-> ZZ7: devi avere la /boot separata per avere un punto di mount
<jester->  /  è montata di serie al boot
<ZZ7> separata? un'altra partizione?
<jester-> cosi come la /home e latre
<jester-> si su altra partizione, su bios vecchi vecchi che non leggono oltre i primi 512 mb di inizio disco si fa una prima partizone di boot
<jester-> e poi la si fa montare in /boot
<jester-> ma è roba molto vecchia
<jester-> dei tempi di Sadagat
<ZZ7> ho un pc del 2006
<jester-> Saragat*
<jester-> 2006 è vecchio ma non dei tempi di saragat
<ZZ7> adesso ho modificato il mount da fstab in /boot. lo ripristino in /?
<ZZ7> jester-: all'avvio il 50% delle volte mi si impianta con un ata3.0error revalidation failed error -19 in loop e poi ancora DRDY e I/O error in loop
<ZZ7> forse la mia versione 8.04 non supporta bene l'hd sata??? ubuntu 11.10 faticava ancora di più a partire
<jester-> ZZ7: 8.04?
<ZZ7> si ubuntu 8.04 hardy
<vinc_> Salve ragazzi, cè qualcuno disposto ad aiutarmi ad installare un programma su ubuntu 12.04 ( si tratta di quicktrade)
<ZZ7> forse è l'hd malandato. lo stato risulta buono però se provo a fare un benchmark fallisce sempre!
<jester-> ZZ7: la 8.04 è piu che obsoleta
<ZZ7> vinc_: fai la domanda :)
<jester-> se poi l0hd è rovinato è altro paio di maniche
<vinc_> devo installare quicktrade
<vinc_> si tratta di un programma che funziona con java (scusate l ignoranza :) )
<jester-> vinc_: quindi devi installare java
<ZZ7> jester-: però questa versione 8.04 mi gira benino. ho provato a far girare la 11.10 ma erano più le volte che non riusciva a partire dandomi quegli errori sopra descritti, oppure peggio, si impallava mentre lavoravo -.-"
<vinc_> jester- adesso provo a scaricarlo, vediamo cosa succede
<jester-> vinc_:  openjdk-6-jre
<ZZ7> jester-: anche il timer bios si resetta ogni 2 riavvii. le ram sono nuove. la scheda madre del paleolitico. forse è un pò instabile per via dei vari componenti. per ora stò cercando di far funzionare tutto così. anche se la vedo dura.
<jester-> ZZ7: se il pc è logoro non centra nulla l'0s
<kalem> jester-: naturalmente è bastato riavviare xorg, non tutto il sistema
<jester-> kalem: ci hai messo mezza giornata lol
<kalem> jester-: dovevo chiudere il progetto dentro netbeans per riavviare X
<ZZ7> il pc in 6 anni spesso è rimasto acceso h24 anche per 5/6 giorni interi di fila. ogni tanto sentivo puzza di bruciato, però andava comunque. :)
<ZZ7> spero non mi rovini l'hd però...
<kalem> ZZ7: gli hd si rompono a riavviare e spegnere il pc
<kalem> ZZ7: finchè girano non c'è problema
<jester-> e come tutto non sono eterni
<ZZ7> l'ho dovuto spegnere molte volte con il power-off forzato. ma tante... mi sà che prima di ricambiare l'hd, dovrei prima rivedere la scheda madre etc etc... se no butto via un altro hd
<ZZ7> avrò raggiunto un migliaio di poweroff forzato se non di più. grazie jester- kalem
<ZZ7> (17:57:32) jester-: e come tutto non sono eterni --ogni quanto lo cambi? mi sbaglierò ma da come ne parli lo cambierai spesso? almeno così sembra :)--
<vaporidis> bsera
<vaporidis> scusate nel mio ubuntu è sparita improvvisamente l'opzione di minimizzare le pagine nella barra di giù come faccio a ripristinare?
<vaporidis> grazie in anticipo
<jester-> !gnomereset | vaporidis
<ubot-it> vaporidis: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<jester-> vaporidis:  e pure un unity --reset non guasta
<vaporidis> ok
<ZZ7> unity --reset? cos'è?
<ZZ7> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/973855/ -- devo per forza riavviare da live cd visto che la partizione è montata? già l'ho dovuto far ieri... uff
<jester-> ZZ7:  che partizione é
<jester-> ZZ7: è la / ?
<ZZ7> sì sda6
<ZZ7> dove c'è /
<jester-> ZZ7:  sudo touch /forcefsck e rivvia
<ZZ7> ieri ho fatto già un check ripristino da cd live perchè si bloccava quando faceva il routine check al 54% e poi il nulla. ora ho impostato il check di routine a 100. su questa stessa partizione ho anche un altro linux installato non vorrei aver fatto casini con il grub
<glpiana> ola
<ZZ7> jester-: senza cd?
<ZZ7> glpiana: ciao
<jester-> se sei nel sistema no. quel omando fa fare  lo scandisk al boot
<glpiana> ciao ZZ7
<ZZ7> ok fatto ora riavvio...
<ZZ7> jester-: wow
<ZZ7> è arrivato addirittura all'84% dello step 2/5, però poi fallisce
<jester-> ZZ7: file system molto a bottane
<ZZ7> mi dice che bisogna fare un fsck manuale. se provo la procedura che mi detta lui con "fsck -b 8193 <device>" dici che risolvo?
<loris> ciao a tutti
<ZZ7> forse è corrotto qualche blocco e ogni 2gg perde qualcosa.
<ZZ7> tu mi confermi che qui l'MBR non centra nulla vero?
<loris> come faccio ad aggiornare la lista dei repository in ubuntu 12.04
<glpiana> loris, da termianle dai: sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> *terminale
<glpiana> loris, esattamente come con le altre versioni
<loris> ok ma siccome ho installato ubuntu tweak,ma probabilmente nn ho la riga del repository esatta.xcio' nn riesce ad aggiornarlo,mi da un errore
<glpiana> !paste | loris veiamo
<ubot-it> loris veiamo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> *vediamo
<loris> nn capisco ????????????????????????
<k0ral_> help: schermo nero dopo la sospensione...ho installato oggi xubuntu sul portatile e volevo provare la sospensione...
<glpiana> k0ral_, ctrl+alt+f1 e dai ctrl+alt+canc per riavviare e vedi se si riprende
<k0ral_> le spie sono accese ma lo schermo resta nero. ho provato a spegnere forzatamente e riavviare ma fa uguale
<Tryon34> Salve a tutti!
<k0ral_> ok,ho la console. che comando per riavviare da consolek?
<glpiana> k0ral_, sudo reboot o ctrl alt canc
<Tryon34> Io ho un computer nuovo con windows 7....64 bit..4 gb di ram..voglio installare ubuntu 12.04 a fianco di windows..ho provato a scaricare la versione da 64bit...ma mi si blocca alla fine dell'installazione ovvero quando esce la mini "presentazione"..dite di provare a scaricare la 32bit?
<glpiana> Tryon34, avevi controllato l'md5 sum della iso prima di fare il cd?
<glpiana> md5 | Tryon34
<glpiana> !md5 | Tryon34
<ubot-it> Tryon34: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<Tryon34> <glpiana>: sinceramente non so cosa sia!! xD
<glpiana> leggi il link :)
<Tryon34> glpiana: va bene grazie! Ma ho provato anche a metterlo su chiavetta..mi succede la stessa cosa!
<glpiana> Tryon34, la stessa iso?
<k0ral_> glpiana: sempre schermo nero. mi sono messo di nuovo nella consolle,ho fatto startx ma mi da errore
<Tryon34> glpiana: la stessa identica iso!!
<glpiana> k0ral_, da console dai: sudo service lightdm stop         poi riprova startx
<glpiana> Tryon34, allora, appunto, leggi il link
<Tryon34> glpiana: scappo 5 minuti a mangiare! Ci sentiamo dopo! Grazie ancora!
<k0ral_> glpiana: lightdm stop/waiting
<k0ral_> faccio startx?
<glpiana> sì
<k0ral_> sempre schermo nero
<Joshua^Dunamis> k0ral_: ma che è successo di preciso? La sospensione l'hai provato già al primo avvio?
<k0ral_> ho fatto ctrl+alt+f1 e scrive continuamente "no protocol specified"
<k0ral_> no,non era il primo avvio
<Joshua^Dunamis> k0ral_: okkk quindi prima funzionava bene
<k0ral_> c'avevo gia lavorato un po e installato gli aggiornamenti
<Joshua^Dunamis> k0ral_: ah ecco allora vediamo un po di capire
<k0ral_> si, funzionava. volevo vedere se funzionava la sospensione...mannaggia a mea!
<Tryon34> Eccomi tornato!
<Tryon34> glpiana:ora leggo!
<Joshua^Dunamis> k0ral_: ok fammi capire ma dopo gli aggiornamenti hai riavviato o non era richiesto?
<glpiana> k0ral_, hai provato ad avviar in recovery mode?
<k0ral_> dopo gli aggiornamenti ho sospeso, perche avevo un lavoro che dovevo continuare e dovevo tornare a casa dallc'universita, quindi non ho riavviato
<k0ral_> glpiana: no, provo?
<glpiana> k0ral_, hai anche windows su quel pc?
<k0ral_> glpiana: si
<glpiana> k0ral_, si avvia normalmente?
<Joshua^Dunamis> k0ral_: male sicuramente avrà aggiornato il kernel e dopo l'aggiornamento del kernel il sistema va riavviato
<Tryon34> glpiana: ora provo a riscaricare la iso...ma va bene masterizzarlo su un cd-rw?
<glpiana> Tryon34, non sempre. se il parte da usb fai la usb
<k0ral_> quindi? provo windows o non ha senso?
<k0ral_> dovrebbe andare tranquillamente
<glpiana> k0ral_, si avvia normalmente?
<Tryon34> glpiana: va bene! consigliabile da quanti gb la usb?
<glpiana> Tryon34, almeno 1 giga libero mi pare
<Joshua^Dunamis> k0ral_: prova ad avviare in recovery mode oppure su terminale dai sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get -f install
<Tryon34> glpiana: grazie mille!! ora provo a farlo....buona serata a tutti!
<k0ral_> joshua: e dopo?
<Joshua^Dunamis> k0ral_: riavvia
<ZZ7> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/973993/ --qualcuno che ne capisce sà se è tutto a posto? ma proprio tutto tutto?
<glpiana> ZZ7, non vedo errori
<ZZ7> ho ripristinato da cd live. ma tutti quei block, inode non continui, sono normali?
<glpiana> ZZ7, con l'uso sì
<ZZ7> glpiana: ok bene
<ZZ7> grazie
<k0ral_> grazie, partito, MA..perche non mi riconosce la password? e sicuro giusta...:(
<Joshua^Dunamis> mmmm
<k0ral_> con ctrl+alt+f1 vado in console e accetta utente e pass
<k0ral_> con la grafica no
<Joshua^Dunamis> k0ral_: ah okkk allora vediamo che può essere
<Joshua^Dunamis> k0ral_: che dm ha xubuntu?
<k0ral_> dm?
<sergios> salve a tutti
<Joshua^Dunamis> k0ral_: il dm è il programma che avvia il login grafico diciamo
<k0ral_> come faccio a capirlo? comando da console?
<Joshua^Dunamis> k0ral_: asp che mi informo
<glpiana> k0ral_, ps aux | grep lightdm   e vedi se da qualcosa
<k0ral_> si
<sergios> sto per installare ubuntu su un asus a2500h  non sono indeciso se installare la 10.04 lts o l'unltima 12.04? forse l'ultima non la regge...
<k0ral_> lightdm
<glpiana> sergios, prova da livecd la 12.04. se gira metti quella. non ha senso mettere una distro di 2 anni fa
<k0ral_> glpiana: e tanti file
<Joshua^Dunamis> k0ral_: si ligthdm
<k0ral_> ok ho lightdm
<glpiana> k0ral_, ma ti da errore di password incorrect o semplicemente ti rimbalza?
<k0ral_> rimbalza
<glpiana> k0ral_, che scheda video hai?
<k0ral_> nvidia qcosa...ah go 6150
<Joshua^Dunamis> k0ral_: okkk allora proviamo a renistallare sudo apt-get --reinstall install lightdm
<k0ral_> e integrata, e un portatile
<glpiana> k0ral_, driver installati tramite il gestore o scaricati dal sito?
<sergios> glpiana grazie, la scarico subito. posso fare una live su usb? perchè il lettore cd/dvd non funziona molto bene e vorrei evitare errori nella procedura di installazione
<glpiana> sergios, certo. hai un'altra ubuntu con cui prepararla o hai windows?
<k0ral_> driver proprietari ijstallati da soli automaticamente
<glpiana> k0ral_, scrivi in console: sudo service lightdm stop
<Joshua^Dunamis> k0ral_: con Drivers Hardware?
<k0ral_> cmq ho la consolle se si puo fare da li...ditemi i comandi :)
<Joshua^Dunamis> *Drivers aggiuntivi?
<k0ral_> joshua: li ha installati da solo..bho :)
<k0ral_> esatto,si quello
<glpiana> k0ral_, hai dato il comando?
<Joshua^Dunamis> k0ral_: okkk
<sergios> no sono su ubuntu 11.10 e preferisco rimanere qui perchè ho xchat :)
<k0ral_> ditemi che si recupera :)
<glpiana> sergios, allora puoi usare il creatore di usb che è già installato
<Joshua^Dunamis> k0ral_: okkk allora proviamo a renistallare sudo apt-get --reinstall install lightdm
<sergios> glpiana perfetto, GRAZIE! vi aggiorno... :P
<glpiana> sergios, :)
<k0ral_> joshua: fatto
<Joshua^Dunamis> k0ral_: riavvia
<k0ral_> riavvio o startx?
<Joshua^Dunamis> riavvia
<Joshua^Dunamis> k0ral_: cmq che scheda video hai?
<k0ral_> joshua: e integrata nel portatile. e una nvidia go6150
<k0ral_> niente, non va
<k0ral_> ancora consolle?
<Joshua^Dunamis> k0ral_: fammi vedere che driver la supporta aspetta
<robytrevi> ciao a tutti
<Joshua^Dunamis> k0ral_: fai una cosa lspci |grep vga
<k0ral_> ok
<Joshua^Dunamis> k0ral_: dammi il risultato
<k0ral_> joshua: niente....
<k0ral_> e grave vero?
<k0ral_> asp con VGA da qcosa
<k0ral_> dovevo scriverlo maiuscolo
<Joshua^Dunamis> si si infatti
<glpiana> Joshua^Dunamis, grep -i vga   e ingora maiuscole e minuscole
<glpiana> *ignora
<Joshua^Dunamis> glpiana: thanks ;)
<Joshua^Dunamis> k0ral_: dammi il risultato con VGA
<k0ral_> 00:05.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation C51 [GeForce Go 6150] (rev a2)
<glpiana> k0ral_, prova una cosa
<glpiana> k0ral_, scrivi sudo service lightdm stop
<glpiana> k0ral_, poi dai startx
<glpiana> o parte o da errore
<k0ral_> l'avevamo fatto. cmq risponde lightdm stop/waiting
<glpiana> k0ral_, sì e ci eravamo femati lì. dai startx
<Joshua^Dunamis> k0ral_: non trovo specificato quale driver supporta la tua scheda sul sito della nvidia... cmq dai dpkg -l|grep nvidia
<Hdd65gd> Ragazzi...scusate ho una domanda stupida! sto  installando ubuntu 12.04.....da chiavetta..ho scaricato la iso...come faccio a metterla su usb?
<glpiana> Hdd65gd, con ubuntu o windows?
<Hdd65gd> windows|
<glpiana> Hdd65gd, http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Hdd65gd> grazie mille! la metto attraverso questo programma?
<glpiana> Hdd65gd, sì. prima controlla md5sum
<glpiana> !md5 | Hdd65gd
<ubot-it> Hdd65gd: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<Hdd65gd> Grazie mille!
<glpiana> :)
<Hdd65gd> Alla prossima!
<Hdd65gd> Ciaoo!!
<k0ral_> scusate caduta la connessione
<k0ral_> ci siete? joshua e glpiana?
<k0ral_> avete letto del no protocol specified?
<k0ral_> alla fine di tutto scrive
<k0ral_> xinit: giving up
<Joshua^Dunamis> k0ral_: okkk ci siamo
<k0ral_> xinit: unable to connectbto X server: resource temporarily unavailable
<Joshua^Dunamis> k0ral_: cioè non parte lightdm?
<giordano> salve a tutti/tutte, da un paio di giorni a questa parte ho problemi con ubuntu 10.04 tra cui non si il programma degli aggiornamenti, posso fare qualcosa?
<Joshua^Dunamis> k0ral_: hai dato startx o hai riavviato?
<k0ral_> waiting for X server to shut down ddxSigGiveUp: Cloaing log
<glpiana> giordano, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<k0ral_> joshua: startx
<glpiana> k0ral_, ridai sudo service lightdm stop
<k0ral_> asp, finiaco di acrivere il mag di errore?
<glpiana> k0ral_, dimmi che risponde
<glpiana> k0ral_, no
<Joshua^Dunamis> k0ral_: scorda sto startx per ora, dobbiamo ripristinare il sistema, poi se vuoi elimini il dm e usi startx per ora dai dpkg -l|grep nvidia
<glpiana> -.-
<k0ral_> glpiana: stop: unknown instance:
<glpiana> k0ral_, se ridai startx ottieni lo stesso errore di prima?
<k0ral_> glpiana: no, quello scritto sopra
<glpiana> eh, lo stesso di prima
<k0ral_> joshua : uso -i per le minusc maiusc?
<glpiana> k0ral_, allora rispondi a Joshua^Dunamis (senza -i)
<k0ral_> glpiana: non e uguale
<Joshua^Dunamis> k0ral_: dai dpkg -l|grep nvidia
<giordano> risolto grazie.
<glpiana> :)
<k0ral_> joshua: mi risponde
<k0ral_> ii nvidia-common poi dei numeri
<Joshua^Dunamis> poi?
<k0ral_> 1:0.2.44 Find obsolete NVIDIA drivers
<Joshua^Dunamis> si poi?
<giordano> posso chiedere una distribuzione linux come ubuntu leggera per un pc datato ma con la possibilità di essere sempre seguito dalla comunità
<giordano> posso chiedere una distribuzione linux come ubuntu leggera per un pc datato ma con la possibilità di essere sempre seguito dalla comunità^
<k0ral_> joshua: baata.niente piu
<Joshua^Dunamis> k0ral_: okkk sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<glpiana> giordano, l'ultima, ma con una interfaccia meno pesante. puoi mettere il pacchetto gnome-session-fallback ad esempio, al logins celi gnome classic
<Joshua^Dunamis> e riavvia
<Joshua^Dunamis> k0ral_: e riavvia
<glpiana> *al login scegli
<k0ral_> ok,101mb..ci vorra qualche minuto
<Joshua^Dunamis> k0ral_: okkk
<k0ral_> joshua: non abbandinarmi :)
<k0ral_> dopo il riavvio dovrebbe andare tutto?
<Joshua^Dunamis> k0ral_: per ora sono qui XD
<Joshua^Dunamis> k0ral_: in teoria si se il driver è azzeccato perchè mancava
<Joshua^Dunamis> k0ral_: altrimenti proviamo i drivers legacy per schede più vecchiotte
<k0ral_> ma nvidia- current installa gli ultimi?
<k0ral_> il mio pc ha circa 3 anni..
<Joshua^Dunamis> k0ral_: si ma supportano mooolte schede
<Joshua^Dunamis> k0ral_: il mio 5 scheda video nvidia GeForse 7300 SE e uso i current
<k0ral_> ok,speriamo bene
<Joshua^Dunamis> k0ral_: e vola. Ho Ubuntu 12.04 64 bit e va che è una bellezza
<k0ral_> un dubbio...io ho xubuntu...va bene?
<Joshua^Dunamis> k0ral_: si si anzi
<Joshua^Dunamis> k0ral_: xubuntu è più leggera di Ubuntu
<k0ral_> ma...stq ricompilando il kernel?
<Joshua^Dunamis> k0ral_: no no tranquillo installa il driver e modifica l'immagine del kernel infatti devi riavviare
<Joshua^Dunamis> k0ral_: tranqui è tutto normale
<k0ral_> ok riavvio
<Joshua^Dunamis> k0ral_: alla fine riavvia il sistema mi raccomando
<Joshua^Dunamis> okkkk
<giordano> ok
<k0ral_> joshua: niente
<Joshua^Dunamis> k0ral_: okkk asp che proviamo gli altri ma che errore ti da adesso?
<k0ral_> schermo nero, ho fatto alt+f7 e mi da il login grafico
<Joshua^Dunamis> k0ral_: ah okkk prova ad entrare
<k0ral_> inserisco i dati corretti e mi rimbalza ma stavoltavcompare il logo nvidia per un attimo
<Joshua^Dunamis> k0ral_: ma funziona?
<Joshua^Dunamis> k0ral_: entri nel tuo utente?
<k0ral_> no
<Joshua^Dunamis> k0ral_: e che dice?
<Joshua^Dunamis> che fa?
<k0ral_> stesso di prima,mi da il login grafico inserisco i dati corretti ma non entra
<k0ral_> scompare per un attimo il login grafico e poi riappare
<Joshua^Dunamis> k0ral_: ma resta bloccato? dice che i dati non sono corretti?
<k0ral_> no,non dice che i dati non sono corretti
<k0ral_> scompare e riappare il login grafico come se non avessi fatto niente chiedendomi di nuovo i dati
<k0ral_> si provano gli altri driver?
<k0ral_> joshua: sparito?
<Joshua^Dunamis> mmm k0ral_ l'ultima che mi sento di farti provare è sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a poi riavvi se non va, formatta e installi avrai sputanato qualche seria conf di sistema e via chat diventa un po' complicato andare a settaciare il problema anche perchè tu ti stai avventurando da poco in queeto mondo e dovrai studiarlo un po per muoverti con disinvoltura... oppure segnala nel forum dove ci saranno molti altri che potranno uno per volta sostenerti
<Joshua^Dunamis> k0ral_: oppure proviamo gli altri drivers prima
<k0ral_> comando?
<Joshua^Dunamis> k0ral_: sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia-current && sudo apt-get installa nvidia-173
<k0ral_> ok,provo
<k0ral_> joshua: grazie. se non va dopo il riqvvio reinstallo
<Joshua^Dunamis> si direi ;) in bocca al lupo
<Simulator> ciao ragazzi
<k0ral_> joshua: mibdice impossibile corregere i problemi, ci sono.pacchettivdanneggiati bloccati
<k0ral_> reinstallo
<Joshua^Dunamis> k0ral_: okk sudo apt-get -f install
<k0ral_> reinstallo con.quel comando o da zero?
<Simulator> avrei un problema,il tubo si vede blu,devo istallare il plugin precedente di adobe nella cartella ma quando lo trascinoho i permessi e non me lo fa fare.Come posso fare? dice che non
<Joshua^Dunamis> k0ral_: prova quel comando se sistema i pacchetti danneggiati
<k0ral_> fatto
<k0ral_> niente
<k0ral_> poi ho ridato il comando con purge ma da lo stesso
<Joshua^Dunamis> k0ral_: niente? prova sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia-current
<k0ral_> nvidian-173 dipende xorg-video-abi-10 ma non e installabile
<Joshua^Dunamis> k0ral_: prova sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia-current va liscio?
<k0ral_> si ma dice 0 installati 0 aggiornati 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati
<Joshua^Dunamis> k0ral_: okk ora dai sudo apt-get install nvida-173
<k0ral_> stesso errore
<Joshua^Dunamis> k0ral_: sudo apt-get install nvida-96
<k0ral_> uguale
<k0ral_> grazie joshua,reinstallo..sperando di non fare casino col bootloader
<k0ral_> come stamattina
<Joshua^Dunamis> k0ral_: prova sudo apt-get install xorg-video-abi-10 nvida-173
<Simulator> mi esce scritto:Si è verificato un errore nello spostare il file all'interno di «/usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin».
<k0ral_> devo andare a cena
<k0ral_> grazie joshua,se ci sei faccio dopo
<grish> ciao a tutti. Durante l'installazione del SO non mi rileva l'hard disk. Esce errore "There is no disk in this drive"
<Joshua^Dunamis> k0ral_: prova quello e se non va reinstalla
<Joshua^Dunamis> k0ral_: non so se sono presente anche se magari spunto qui
<Joshua^Dunamis> k0ral_: prova sudo apt-get install xorg-video-abi-10 nvida-173
<Simulator> Si è verificato un errore nello spostare il file all'interno di «/usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin».
<k0ral_> joshua: il pacchetto xorg non ha vereioni disponibili
<k0ral_> ma e jominato da un altro pacchetto
<k0ral_> etc...
<Devidino> grish,  sicuro che non sia rotto?
<Joshua^Dunamis> k0ral_: ecc cosa?
<k0ral_> questo puo significare che il pacchetto e mancante e obsolet oppure e disponibile solo allc'interno di un altra sorgente
<grish> Devidino: non so proprio... Ubuntu non mi funziona più, si blocca allo splash in una schermata con righe viola. Inserendo da boot il cd di Xp non mi riconosce l'Hd.... possibile sbalzo di tensione?
<k0ral_> il pacchetto xorg non ha candidati davinstallare
<Devidino> grish,  si
<grish> Devidino: secondo me è saltata la scheda grafica (righe multicolori già al boot e poi blocco totale) ma tentando di installare xp nemmeno mi riconosce un hd!
<grish> Devidino: sostituendo l'hd cambierebbe qualcosa?
<Joshua^Dunamis> !say chat to grish Devidino
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Joshua^Dunamis> !say chat to grish
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Joshua^Dunamis> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Devidino> Joshua^Dunamis,  un secondo:)
<Simulator> ma non son già in ubuntu.it?
<Joshua^Dunamis> Devidino: digita /join #ubuntu-it-chat sulla barra dove stai scrivendo
<Devidino> grish,  se hai un HD per provare sarebbe meglio! questo ti eviterebbe di aiuterebbe ad escludere il problema
<Devidino> Joshua^Dunamis,  ah ok
<Joshua^Dunamis> Devidino: digita /join #ubuntu-it-chat sulla barra dove stai scrivendo
<Simulator> join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Simulator>  /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Simulator> non funziona
<ingamedeo> Simulator, ATTENTO ! Il comando giusto è (senza spazio) /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Simulator> ah okok
<sergios> salve a tutti, ho deciso di installare ubuntu 10.04 lts su un asus a2500h e volevo fare il dual boot lasciando intatto windows. come posso fare per dividere l'hd di windows? uso gparted?
<ingamedeo> sergios, Lo puoi fare in fase di installazione
<ingamedeo> sergios, Scegli Installa Ubuntu a fianco di Windows
<AlexZion> sergios: poi sicuro di voler installare la versione 10.04 lts, quando è già uscita la 12.04 lts ?
<Ingandrea> Salve a tutti!
<ingamedeo> Ingandrea, Sera !
<Joshua^Dunamis> !ciao ingamedeo
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ciao ingamedeo'
<ingamedeo> Joshua^Dunamis, Ciao !
<ingamedeo> !ciao | Joshua^Dunamis
<ubot-it> Joshua^Dunamis: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Ingandrea> stavo installando ubuntu con un mio amico....scaricando team viewer dalla live per far fare a lui l'installazione...ma mi da un errore...cosa posso fare?
<ingamedeo> Ingandrea, Scarica i sorgenti di TW da qui http://www.teamviewer.com/download/teamviewer_linux.tar.gz
<Ingandrea> Ingamedeo>scusami mi [ caduta la connessione
<Ingandrea> Ingamedeo>scusami mi e caduta la connesione
<ingamedeo2> Ingandrea, Ciao ! Si esatto ......
<Ingandrea> Ingamedeo>sei disponibile?
<ingamedeo> Ingandrea, Si
<Ingandrea> ingamedeo> una volta scaricata la tar cosa faccio?
<ingamedeo> la decomprimi
<Ingandrea> Come? scusa ma non ho mai usato ubuntu
<ingamedeo> Ingandrea, apri il terminale e dai cd Scaricati
<ingamedeo> Ingandrea, poi dai tar -zxvf nomefile.tar.gz
<Ingandrea> Ok fatto ora ho i file estratti sulla scrivania ora cosa faccio? quale avvio?
<Ingandrea> ingamedeo> li ho semplicemente estratti sulla scrivania
<ingamedeo> terminale ./teamviewer
<Ingandrea> ingamedeo>scusa ancora ma terminale da dove lo apro?
<ingamedeo> Ingandrea, Vai sul simbolo di Ubuntu (primo bottone in altro alla barra di Unity) e digita terminal e apri il risultato che esce
<Ingandrea> ingamedeo> mi esce un messagio con not such file or directory
<ingamedeo> Ingandrea, Hai fatto il cd ?
<Ingandrea> No ho la chiavetta di ubuntu
<ingamedeo> Ingandrea, No il comando cd
<Ingandrea> no....allora cosa devo scrivere in terminale??
<ingamedeo> Scrivi cd Scaricati
<Ingandrea> cd scaricati?
<ingamedeo> Ingandrea, Io adesso devo andare fatti aiutere da qualcun altro (X "qulcun altro" sta cercando di installare TeamViewer su una live Ubuntu e da .deb non funziona)
<frey> ciao a tutti
<frey> ho un problema con la scheda video
<frey> qualcuno mi può aiutare?? mi servirebbe rimuovere completamente l'attuale programma della schedavideo e reinstallarlo
<Peppe__> Ciao a tutti.. ho ubuntu 12.04 a 64 bit installato in dual bot con windows vista. Sostanzialmente ho un problema con la webcam (integrata) e con tutte le applicazioni che la utilizzano (skype compresa e soprattutto), a volte la riconoscono a volte non vedono alcun dispositivo. cosa posso fare? grazie a tutti
<sergios> ingamedeo la 10.04 non mi da la possibilità di installare a fianco a win; AlexZion ho una connessione molto lenta e almeno nell'immediato non posso scaricare la 12.04 e poi ho pensato: essendo una versione nuova non ci saranno molti problemi da risolvere? il pc no è il mio e penso che essendo la 10.04 più vecchia molti problemi saranno già risolti... questo è quello che penso ma non è detto sia giusto! :)
<sergios> scusate il ritardo nelle risposte
<AlexZion> sergios: beh forse in parte può essere vero , ma la 12.04 , avrà il supporto per i prossimi 5 anni, mentre la 10.04 se non sbagalio solo fino al prossimo anno, quindi magari vale la pena rischiare, e poi eventuali problemi verranno corretti al più presto immagino.....
<Peppe__> qualcuno sa darmi qualche suggerimento a proposito del mio problema ??.. :)
<AlexZion> Peppe__: sicuro ceh a volte la riconosce e a volte no !?! , e se si prova a capire meglio quando la riconosce e quando no , altrimenti è davvero dura anche solo fare delle ipotesi ...
<dimitri> ragazzi, sarà la stanchezza ma ho appena installato ubu 12.04 e debbo mettere il mio account nel gruppo vboxuser ma... ndo diavolo sta il gestore dei gruppi utenti ?
<enzotib> dimitri: sudo gpasswd -a $USER vboxusers
<dimitri> enzotib, ma hanno tolto l'interfaccia grafica ?
<dimitri> enzotib, grazie comunque
<Peppe__> AlexZion guarda ti posso dire che pomeriggio ho fatto una videochiamata e andava tutto bene.. poi ho spento il pc e ora che l'ho riacceso ho questo problema, è una cosa che mi è già capitata però credevo fosse limitata solo a skype invece ora ho installato cheese per fare delle foto e neanche cheese la riconosce
<enzotib> dimitri: probabilmente devi installare il pacchetto gnome-system-tools
<dimitri> sudo apt-get gnome-system-tools ?
<Peppe__> quindi è possibile che se spengo e riaccendo il pc la webcam possa essere riconosciuta.. solo non mi pare normale questa cosa :)
<enzotib> dimitri: sì
<sergios> Grazie per i consigli AlexZion, domani scaricherò la 12.04 e faremo qualche prova! in effetti vale la pena rischiare...
<enzotib> dimitri: o meglio no
<dimitri> infatti non funge
<enzotib> dimitri: ci manca un "install" dopo apt-get
<Holden> Peppe__, scarica e ricarica il modulo
<dimitri> ora va.... lo posso dire.... unity non l'ho ancora capito
<dimitri> prima o poi lo capirò ma... per ora non ne ho capito il sneso confesso
<dimitri> senzo*
<Peppe__> Holden , il modulo ??.. scusa l'ignoranza in materia :)
<Peppe__> comunque ho installato skype da terminale seguendo una guida.. e ripeto non è un problema di skype perchè anche le altre applicazioni non vedono la webcam (sempre a volte comunque.. a volte si a volte no)
<Holden> Peppe__, la webcam per funzionare usa un driver che è rappresentato da un modulo del kernel. basta scaricarlo con modprobe -rv e ricaricarlo
<AlexZion> Peppe__: è una webcam integrata o una esterna USB ?
<Peppe__> integrata
<Peppe__> pc dell inspiron 1525
<Holden> Peppe__, se lanci questo comando cosa ottieni?: ls -l /dev/video*
<Peppe__> Holden ora lancio il comando
<Peppe__> Holden , mi dice file o directory non esistente
<Holden> ok, il modulo non è caricato allora
<Holden> Peppe__, lsusb   e metti su pastebin
<Peppe__> devo dare come comando lsusb ??? da terminale ??
<Holden> si, e mettere il risultato su pastebin
<Peppe__> allora ho copiato tutto il risultato.. ora un altra cosa ad accentuare la mia ignoranza.. cos'è pastebin ??.. ovvero dove incollo il risultato ??
<Peppe__> :)
<Holden> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<frey> scusate, ho un problema con i driver nvidia sto messo male a visuale XD
<Peppe__> fatto e ho cliccato su paste alla fineee
<frey> come faccio a togliere tutto e reinstallare tutto per bene?
<Holden> copia l'indirizzo e incollalo qui Peppe__
<Peppe__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/974415/
<Holden> Peppe__, sudo modprobe -vr uvcvideo
<Peppe__> fatto e mi ha richiesto la password.. l'ho messa e mi è spuntato un risultato devo postarlo ?
<Holden> Peppe__, sarà una riga, incolla qui
<Peppe__> 3 righe
<Holden> fino a 3 ok
<Peppe__> rmmod /lib/modules/3.2.0-24-generic/kernel/drivers/media/video/uvc/uvcvideo.ko rmmod /lib/modules/3.2.0-24-generic/kernel/drivers/media/video/videodev.ko rmmod /lib/modules/3.2.0-24-generic/kernel/drivers/media/video/v4l2-compat-ioctl32.ko
<Holden> Peppe__, ora:  sudo modprobe -v uvcvideo
<Peppe__> fatto.. e appena ho cliccato "invio" mi si è accesa la lucetta blu della cam.. c'è da fare altro ??.. verifico su skype?
<Holden> prova skype o cheese
<Holden> Peppe__, o riprova: ls -l /dev/video*
<Peppe__> ok perfetto.. adesso la vedo.. ti ringrazio Holden ma credi che sia una cosa definitiva adesso??.. o posso incappare in questa cosa d nuovo?
<Holden> Peppe__, non so perchè ha dato problemi, ma eventualmente bastano questi due comandi per scaricare e ricaricare il modulo, non c'è bisogno di riavviare
<Holden> segnateli, i comandi sono: 1) sudo modprobe -vr uvcvideo  2) sudo modprobe -v uvcvideo
<Peppe__> perfetto.. fatto.. ora li incollo da qualche parte.. ancora grazie Holden :) della pazienza soprattutto
<Peppe__> :)
<Holden> di nulla
<Peppe__> Ciao Holden e a tutti e buona serata :)
<Holden> ciao Peppe__
<ZZ7> alle volte non mi si avvia il grub. schermata nera e stop. che faccio?
<ZZ7> programmi per convertire file propri mp3 in cd audio in ubuntu?
<ZZ7> quando gnomebaker converte i file wav in audio è affidabile?
#ubuntu-it 2012-05-08
<lum> sul mio acer aspire 5630 ho installato ubuntu 12.4, funziona......in chat però, con utenti che usano live messenger la cam non funziona e non ricevo immagini......, inoltre skype è supportato da ubuntu 12.4?
<glpiana> ola
<Alessio> glpiana, comunque ieri ho fatto i test ed è venuto fuori che il disco funziona perfettamente, però mi sono giocato una bacchetta da 4gb di ram ora sono rimasto con solo altri 4gb (forse faccio l'upgrade a 16gb), comunque pur avendo tolto la bacchetta difettosa ogni tanto mi esce fuori qualche bel problema e come al solito quando tento di inviare una segnalazione mi da un'errore simile a quello di ieri...ah un'altra cosa non riesco più a vedere gnom
<Alessio> e-shell, ho provato in tutti i modi rimuoverlo e reinstallarlo, reinstallare i driver ati proprietari (che tra l'altro dopo aver tolto la bacchetta di ram non c'erano più O.o)
<Alessio> ma c'è sempre gnome-classic o fallback non so la differenza visto che non li uso odiandoli profondamente, mi sanno moto di kde con quella schifosissima barra nera sotto e tra l'altro non ho nemmeno la possibilità di usare la cairo dock, non me la fa nemmeno aprire -.-'
<Alessio> evvai ecco che vengono fuori altri problemi -.-'
<dimitri> salve, non ricordo come fare per togliere la scrolbar laterale esterna su unity e mettere la scrollbar classica... qualcuno si ricorda ?
<Alessio> dimitri, sudo apt-get remove overlay-scrollbar
<Alessio> l'applicazione gnome-shell si è chiusa inaspettatamente -.-'
<dimitri> Alessio, naturalmente funzionerà dopo la ripartenza vero ?
<Alessio> dimitri, la ripartenza??
<Alessio> dimitri, O.o
<Alessio> dimitri, basta che termini la sessione o riavvii oppure riavvia solo la shell grafica
<dimitri> Alessio, si ho laciato mi ha rimosso overlay-scrollbar ma.... c'e' ancora
<Alessio> dimitri, grazie al pene se non riavvii :D
<dimitri> appunto
<newbie_> ciao che bootloader ha 10.04?
<dimitri> quello che dicevo
<Alessio> dimitri, mi stai dicendo che tu per dire riavvio dici ripartenza O.o -.-'
<dimitri> un altra cosa... ho installato 12.04 64 su un dell xps15z con 4core e 8 gb (misembra che 64 vada proprio li) ma... non funge la tastiera mentre con la 32 si (da premettere che ho dovuto installare la alternative che con la desktop non andava).... che faccio
<Alessio> ma secondo me non è nemmeno rotta la ram, perchè ubuntu me la riconosceva alla fine solo memtest mi ha detto che c'erano degli errori ma secondo me dice solo cazzate, visto che i problemi mi stanno uscendo anche con una sola bacchetta di ram (sana)
<Alessio> dimitri, https://www.google.it/#hl=it&sclient=psy-ab&q=ubuntu+12.04+non+funziona+la+tastiera&oq=ubuntu+12.04+non+funziona+la+tas&aq=0w&aqi=q-w1&aql=&gs_l=hp.3.0.33i21.140119.145972.0.146774.36.29.2.5.5.0.209.3800.4j23j2.29.0...0.0.krvB_x28sb8&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.,cf.osb&fp=6ba038bd77a9d029&biw=1366&bih=658
<Alessio> dimitri, se è una tastiera usb va abilitata l'opzione legacy nel bios
<dimitri> Alessio, è la sua tastiera è un portatile con touchpad il bello che funziona solo il mouse esterno
<Alessio> che palle ora mi faccio un bel upgrade a 16gb di ram mi sono rotto i testicoli di ste kingston solo problemi su problemi su altri problemi corsair a vita!!
<Alessio> dimistri, il touchpad su ubuntu 12.04 lts funziona e non funziona lo sanno tutti ormai ma nessuno cerca di risolvere
<Alessio> dimitri, ti consiglio un downgrade ad ubuntu 11.10 che forse è quello che farò anche io fin quando non sistemano sti problemi che non mi sembrano poco rilevanti...eh che palle
<dimitri> Alessio, avevo installato per provare
<dimitri> la 12.04 32 funge alla grande è che mi sembra che dovessi mettere un 64bit su un quad core con 8gb che dici ?
<Alessio> dimitri, non vorrei bestemmiare ma se ubuntu continua di sto passo mi sa tanto che quando uscirà windows 8 dirò bye bye al pinguino
<dimitri> Alessio, uso ormai windows solo x word e x powerpoint e ti posso dire che windows da tanti ma tanti + problemi su ubuntu se non ti cimenti in cose strane problemi non ne hai e la 10.04 è meglio di windows 7
<Alessio> dimitri, lo pensavo anche io fin quando non ho iniziato a ricevere crash su crash su altri crash dovuti da altri crash su ubunt 12.04 non sto dicendo che ubuntu non è buono anzi lo reputo il miglior s.o. ma con la 12.04 non sto avendo affatto una bella esperienza
<Alessio> dimitri, ora sono bloccato con sto fottuto gnome classic pure avendo provato di tutto per rimettere gome-shell, senza contare che fino a quando avevo winzozz non ho mai avuto crash o segnalazione di problemi, ho installato all'incirca una 15ina di volte ubuntu, quindi credo di aver imparato molte cose e sopratutto come utilizzarlo al meglio senza fare danni, ma ora i danni stanno venendo fuori da soli O.o
<newbie_> qualcuno puo darmi una mano? ho upgradato 8.04 alla 10.04 e dopo varie peripezie sono riuscito a fare l'upgrade, ora il problema è che la 10.04 non parte... non riesco a capire perchè, non parte ne da recovery mode ne da una vecchia linux-image. credo che il problema sia il mio vecchio hardware o l'acpi=off oppure la scheda vga. come lo scopro e risolvo? grazie
<dimitri> Alessio, io sono alla 11.04 e mi son fermato li faccio gli aggiornamenti ma non l'upgrade. la 11.10 non è mai andata bene e ora sto provando la 12.04 ma... alle brutte resto alla 11.04 che x me va una boooooomba
<dimitri> assolutamente non tornerò a windows ormai x me è una VBOX nel mio ubuntu che mi porto dietro con la chiavetta per word e powerpoint tutto li
<Alessio> dimitri, io con la 11.10 mi sono trovato benissimo e rimpiango di aver fatto l'upgrade ora ogni programma che apro mi crasha e non mi fa nemmeno inviare la segnalazione e se ne esce con problemi incomprensibili tipo 0x39849 O.o
<Alessio> dimitri, preferisco libre a word e al massimo se proprio non riesco a fare a meno di powerpoint uso wine e via
<Alessio> comunque mi sa che mi sono giocato tutte e due le bacchette di ram (8gb e 40 euro buttati nel cesso), ora ne prendo 2 da 8gb su ebay della corsair non voglio dare più nemmeno una lira alla kingston (escluse le memorie flash che sono impeccabili)
<dimitri> Alessio, fai come me..... non fare upgrade ma... fatti una seconda partizione e installaci la new rel su... prova tutto e dopo..... se funge... fai il grande passo altrimenti se qualcosa non va sei con le chiappe a terra
<Alessio> dimitri, ormai sono alla 15esima installazione e sinceramente non mi va di rifare tutto da capo :D
<glpiana> newbie_, hai aggiornato anche grub? sei passato a grub2?
<Alessio> glpiana, hai letto quello che ti ho scritto prima?
<glpiana> Alessio, della ram?
<Alessio> glpiana, yes
<glpiana> Alessio, hai levato la ram giusta?
<Alessio> glpiana, si si
<glpiana> Alessio, nel terminale: dpkg -l | grep gnome-shell
<glpiana> !paste | Alessio
<ubot-it> Alessio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Alessio> glpiana, ma i problemi ci sono ancora tanto vale rimontarla e continuare con una ram mezza funzionant
<Alessio> *funzionante
<glpiana> ne dubito
<Alessio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/975203/
<dimitri> glpiana, come dicevo prima ho installato una 12.04 64 e non mi va la tastiera che faccio.... la sdraio a terra o c'e' qualcosa che posso tentare ?
<Alessio> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/975203/
<doubler> salve... esiste un programma per fare dvd con foto in scorrimento, animazioni, con sottofondo musicale mp3?   grazie
<glpiana> dimitri, che intendi per "non mi va la tastiera"?
<Alessio> doubler, openshot
<glpiana> Alessio, lspci | grep -i vga
<Alessio> glpiana, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Madison [Radeon HD 5000M Series]
<glpiana> Alessio, lsmod         (su pastebin)
<dimitri> glpiana, che non funziona la tastiera e il touchpad.... il mouse ext si
<doubler> che significa editor non lineare?
<glpiana> dimitri, quindi stiamo parlando di un portatile?
<dimitri> non ho provato una tastiera esterna (che forse funge) ma la tastiera del portatile non va non da segni di vita
<dimitri> glpiana, si è un dell xpz15z
<glpiana> dimitri, all'avvio, al menu di grub per esempio, la tastiera funziona?
<dimitri> glpiana, si li si infatti ubu 11.10 va alla grande
<glpiana> dimitri, durante l'installazione la tastiera funzionava?
<dimitri> glpiana, allora la ver desktop si imballava (ma la tastiera ha sempre funzionato) ho fatto l'installazione da alternative 64
<Alessio> glpiana, se la frequenza delle mie bacchette ram è di 1333Mhz non posso montarne due da 1866 giusto??
<glpiana> Alessio, non so nulla di hardware
<glpiana> dimitri, quindi dopo l'installazione non ha mai funzionato?
<Alessio> glpiana, ah ok grazie comunque
<glpiana> Alessio, chiedi su #ubuntu-it-chat
<dimitri> Alessio, non fare cose strane. non ho seguito la vostra discussione ma anche se ti dicono che le barrette ram vanno in coppia e possono avere frequenze diverse... non farlo
<dimitri> glpiana, no mi esce la schermata della password e non posso fare altro che usare il mouse esterno
<dimitri> glpiana, se vuoi provo una tasteira esterna
<glpiana> dimitri, anche premendo ctrl+alt+f1 non succede nulla?
<glpiana> dimitri, no aspetta, fammi capire prima
<dimitri> glpiana, no non funge non da segni di vita
<glpiana> dimitri, se avvii in recovery mode?
<dimitri> glpiana, non so ora provo aspe
<Alessio> dimitri, ne voglio mettere due con la stessa frequenza, ma non so se posso metterle con frequenza maggiore a 1333Mhz
<dimitri> glpiana, azz si imballa a 7.02 firmware bug acpi (pegp)
<Alessio> si dai mo che arriva mia madre le do 100 euro da caricare sulla postpay e mi prendo sti 16gb di ram
<glpiana> dimitri, un secondo
<dimitri> glpiana, non so se può essere utile ma la 11.10 per far funzionare il touch ho fatto delle cose prese dal blog ma... poi tutto ok
<glpiana> dimitri, allora, riavvia con ctrl+alt+canc, poi al grub, con la prima riga evidenziata, premi il tasto "e"
<glpiana> dimitri, ti piazzi in fondo alla riga che termina con quiet splash e ci scrivi acpi=off
<Alessio> dimitri, anche io avevo seguito una guida ma poi fungeva solamente il tasto sinistro, mentre il destro nemmeno un segno di vita (io l'ho fatto per la 12.04)
<glpiana> dimitri, poi premi ctrl+x per avviare con la modifica e vediamo che fa
<Alessio> glpiana, c'è qualche soluzione al mio problema??
<Alessio> ora sono con il 3.3.2 ottimizzato per i7
<glpiana> Alessio, se leggessi oltre che scrivere, ti saresto accorto che ti ho chiesto l'output di un comando
<Alessio> ma anche con il 3.3.4 generic da sti problemi
<Alessio> glpiana, se leggessi oltre che scrivere, ti saresti accorto che ti ho postato l'output :D
<dimitri> glpiana, alleluiaaaaaaaaaaaa funge
<glpiana> Alessio, fermo. se hai un kernel diverso da quello di default su 12.04 chiudiamo immediatamente la questione
<glpiana> Alessio, l'output di lsmod? dove?
<dimitri> glpiana, il touch no però
<dimitri> che faccio uso la procedura della 11.10 ?
<Alessio> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/975229/
<glpiana> dimitri, no, aspetta. tanto acpi=off è un ripiego.
<Alessio> glpiana, si ma i problemi me li da anche con il kernel che c'è di default
<glpiana> Alessio, non lo avevi postato
<glpiana> Alessio, usavi driver proprietari per la shceda video?
<glpiana> *scheda
<Alessio> glpiana, si lo so scusa avevo solo dato il comando ma mi ero dimenticato di postarlo :D
<Alessio> glpiana, si uso i driver proprietari
<Alessio> glpiana, 12.4 scaricati dal sito dell'ati
<glpiana> Alessio, ogni votla che cambi kernel devi reinstallarli
<glpiana> *volta
<glpiana> dimitri, fai gli aggironamenti intanto
<Alessio> glpiana, si lo so infatti li ho reinstallati su tutti e 3 i kernel ma niente
<glpiana> Alessio, non sono in uso quindi qualcosa è andato storto
<Alessio> glpiana, li rimuovo e li reinstallo??
<dimitri> la scheda rete ha rilevato la rete ma non si vuole connettere
<glpiana> Alessio, rimuovili e rinomina /etc/X11/xorg.conf   e vedi anzitutto come si comporta con i driver radeon
<Andreone1> Ciao
<Alessio> glpiana, la lista dei miei kernel linux-image-3.2.0-24-generic			install
<Alessio> linux-image-3.3.2-030302-i7			install
<Alessio> linux-image-3.3.4-030304-generic		install
<Alessio> linux-image-generic				install
<glpiana> dimitri, scheda wifi?
<FloodBotIt2> Alessio: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<glpiana> -.-
<Andreone1> Come faccio a ripristinare con ubuntu lo spazio originale di una pen drive ?
<dimitri> glpiana, si wifi
<glpiana> dimitri, non puoi collegarti via cavo momentaneamente?
<K99Brain> Andreone1, intendi riformattare una pen drive?
<dimitri> credo funziona perchè la rete l'ha vista
<glpiana> Andreone1, così lo spazio originale della pendrive?
<dimitri> si .... a caccia di un cavo... ma credo di farcela
<glpiana> dimitri, ma abbiamo avviato con acpi=off, non vorrei fosse quello che influisce
<Alessio> glpiana, do sudo sh /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh
<Alessio> sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx fglrx_* fglrx-amdcccle* fglrx-dev* xorg-driver-fglrx per rimuoverli??
<Andreone1> siccome la pen drive  dice che è di 256 GB in realtà non è vero
<glpiana> Alessio, dipende da come li hai installati
<Andreone1> k99brain si riformattare
<glpiana> Andreone1, se è inserita, scrivi nel terminale: sudo fdisk -l
<glpiana> !paste | Andreone1
<ubot-it> Andreone1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Alessio> glpiana, li ho installati normalmente con lo script
<glpiana> Alessio, con il .run del sito amd/ati?
<Alessio> glpiana, li ho scaricati dal sito dell'ati i driver in formato .sh
<Alessio> glpiana, e poi li ho eseguiti
<K99Brain> Andreone1, la cosa piu semplice è farlo con gparted
<glpiana> Alessio, quindi stiamo aprlando di un kernel non presente nei repo e di driver non presenti nei repo
<Alessio> glpiana, si .run scusa
<glpiana> Alessio, sei OFF TOPIC, cerca di capirlo. passa su #ubuntu-it-chat e continuiamo di là
<K99Brain> Andreone1, occhio a scegliere il la giusta partizione e non il tuo disco rigido
<Alessio> glpiana, ok
<Andreone1> mi dice questo
<Andreone1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/975236/
<K99Brain> Andreone1, scegli file system fat32
<Andreone1> da terminale ^
<Andreone1> ?
<K99Brain> Andreone1, hm, spetta
<K99Brain> Andreone1, la pendrive quale è?
<dimitri> glpiana, ripartito ora il wifi va
<dimitri> che faccio ?
<Andreone1> k99brain il mio amico mi ha dato una pen drive che credo sia clonata
<glpiana> dimitri, dimmi che hai fatto: hai eseguito gli aggiornamenti?
<Andreone1> ed hanno inserito un firmare che illude i Sistemi operativi e la vedono come 256 GB
<Andreone1> ma non è 256 GB
<dimitri> ora sudo apt-get update
<Andreone1> è di meno
<dimitri> sta andando
<K99Brain> Andreone1, eh, vedo... ma cosi non funziona
<Andreone1> come faccio a riportarla allo stato originale ?
<glpiana> !chat | Andreone1
<ubot-it> Andreone1: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<K99Brain> Andreone1, la cosa piu semplice è che install gparted
<K99Brain> Andreone1, e fai da li
<dimitri> glpiana, deve tirar giù 142mb di roba....sta frullando
<glpiana> dimitri, lascialo lavorare
<dimitri> glpiana, vedo che sta tirando giù anche una nuova img dilux la 3.2.0.24
<dimitri> linux*
<glpiana> dimitri, bien
<newbie_> qualcuno puo darmi una mano? ho upgradato 8.04 alla 10.04 e dopo varie peripezie sono riuscito a fare l'upgrade, ora il problema è che la 10.04 non parte... non riesco a capire perchè, non parte ne da recovery mode ne da una vecchia linux-image. credo che il problema sia il mio vecchio hardware o l'acpi=off oppure la scheda vga. come lo scopro e risolvo? grazie
<glpiana> dimitri, uqando temrina, riavvia il pc e parti normalmente. se va, bene, se no vediamo
<glpiana> <glpiana> newbie_, hai aggiornato anche grub? sei passato a grub2?
<dimitri> glpiana, l'ho fatto rièpartire perchè ho il router fastweb che secondo me fa cagare e ogni tanto si imballa
<newbie_> glpiana: credo sia proprio quello il problema
<newbie_> glpiana
<dimitri> glpiana, infatti poi è andato (mi sembrava strano che avesse preso il nome della rete senza far funzionare la periferica)
<newbie_> glpiana: ora provo con una 10.04 fresh install e torno
<newbie_> così almeno da lì sarai in grado di aiutarmi, spero :)
<dimitri> glpiana, vado al caffè che ci vorrà un po'
<dimitri> glpiana, a dopo e grazie x ora
<glpiana> newbie_, non hai risposto
<newbie_> glpiana: aggiornare a grub 2 manualmente?
<newbie_> nn dovrebbe farlo da solo durante l'upgrade?
<newbie_> non so dimmi tu
<glpiana> newbie_, ti ho chiesto se hai aggiornato o meno, e non hai risposto
<glpiana> caffè,a dopo
<newbie_> glpiana: ho detto, se va fatto manualmente allora no, non l'ho fatto, se fa parte dell'upgrade allora lo ha fatto lui
<newbie_> ho appena provato a fare un fresh install da una 10.04 e pare che parta ma poi va in schermo nero e niente... solo la 8.04 e la 8.10 funzionano come fresh install, credo sia la scheda vga, tu che dici? cmq il grub 2 manualmente non l'ho installato
<glpiana> newbie_, allora, ricapitoliamo. se ora hai messo una 10.04 nuova hai grub2. visualizzi il menu di grub al boot?
<newbie_> ora sono tornato alla 8.04
<newbie_> perchè la 10.04 non si avviava
<newbie_> e dal grub menu
<newbie_> ho provato la recovery mode
<newbie_> ma niente
<Andreone1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/975288/
<Andreone1> ho fatto la partizione a 16 GB
<newbie_> glpiana: se mi dai una mano rifaccio l'upgrade alla 10.04 e poi vediamo insieme perchè nn funge, d'accordo?
<glpiana> newbie_, volevo provassi una cosa dalla 10.04 che hai appena installato
<newbie_> cmq da ciò che mi ricordo, dato che già feci in passato tutta una procedura e poi funzionò, aveva a che fare con l'acpi=off, la scheda VGA vecchia o il grub, perchè questo vecchio hardware non va d'accordo con grub e funge invece con lilo, o viceversa. avevo salvato il tutto (passo dopo passo la procedura) su un hd esterno che ha preso fuoco insieme alla mia auto :(
<glpiana> newbie_, perchè no rispondi?
<glpiana> *non
<newbie_> ma ho detto che ho dovuto rimettere la 8.04
<newbie_> ora rifaccio l'upgrade alla 10.04 e poi dato che non partirà
<glpiana> newbie_, non ti seguo più. ora hai solo la 8.04?
<newbie_> proviamo a far quello che dici tu
<newbie_> si
<glpiana> newbie_, che si avvia senza problemi?
<newbie_> si
<newbie_> e funziona tutto
<glpiana> ok. e della 10.04 hai una live?
<newbie_> si
<glpiana> newbie_, e se l'avvii che fa?
<newbie_> che nn parte però
<newbie_> mi fa vedere l'icona di ubuntu
<glpiana> newbie_, oki, e se provi le opzioni di boot, tipo nomodeset o acpi=off parte?
<newbie_> e poi s'addorme a scchermo nero
<newbie_> e come? dimmi tu
<newbie_> come dovrei fare?
<glpiana> newbie_, all'avivo vedi l'iconcina in basso?
<newbie_> si
<newbie_> quella con l'omino a destra
<newbie_> e tipo una tastiera/pennetta a sx
<newbie_> = fra loro
<newbie_> pennetta = ominoù
<newbie_> tipo così
<glpiana> newbie_, premi un tasto quando vedi quell'icona, poi scegli la lignua
<glpiana> newbie_, quindi premi f6 e scegli nomodeset  e prova ad avviare (esc e poi invio)
<glpiana> newbie_, se non va rifai la stessa cosa con acpi=off
<newbie_> ok asp
<newbie_> ho provato il nomodeset
<newbie_> sono in attesa
<newbie_> cosa sono il nomodeset e l'acpi=off ?
<glpiana> newbie_, nomodeset evita rotture di balle alla shceda video in avvio, acpi=off blocca acpi (non farmi andare sul tecnico che no son capace)
<dimitri> glpiana, ho fatto aggiornamento ma non va... anche upgrade
<dimitri> glpiana, ho fatto aggiornamento ma non va... anche upgrade
<glpiana> dimitri, se invece rifai la procedura dell'acpi=off parte?
<dimitri> glpiana, si
<glpiana> *funziona la tastiera
<glpiana> dimitri, ma il touchpad no?
<newbie_> il nomodeset pareva avesse funzionato ma va in schermo nero e non vedo led che blinkano tantomeno pare stia facendo nulla, oddio sai non so se è freezato o se gli serve solo tempo...
<dimitri> glpiana, no il touchpad no il mouse esterno usb si
<newbie_> provo con l'acpi
<newbie_> li ho messi tutt'e due, sia acpi=off che nomodeset... vediamo un po'
<newbie_> niente, sempre in schermo nero, non vorrei che come ho detto si stia semplicemente avviando, anche se ne il led del pc ne quello della pennetta flashano... che dici?
<glpiana> newbie_, l'avvio della live è lento. aspetta qualche minuto quantomeno
<glpiana> dimitri, ricordi che avevio fatto per il touchpad?
<newbie_> ok
<dimitri> glpiana, l'ho letto su un post in ubuntuforum ... aspe che lo ritorovo
<newbie_> qui nada...
<newbie_> gli un altro minuto e riprovo
<newbie_> secondo me è la scheda vga che da probs... anche quando in passato nn ricordo come, feci fungere la 10.04 mi ha sempre dato qualche prob... ma nn c'è un'installazione senza gui?
<dimitri> trovato..... http://askubuntu.com/questions/127950/keyboard-and-touch-pad-is-not-working-on-a-dell-xps-15z
<newbie_> tipo expert mode?
<glpiana> !alternate | newbie_
<ubot-it> newbie_: Il CD Alternate è un CD con la classica installazione testuale. Supporta un maggior numero di hardware rispetto al live cd e può anche essere usato per l'aggiornamento. Cerca il link nella pagina di download: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?page=Ottenere_Ubuntu
<dimitri> dice di aggiungere acpi=noirq
<glpiana> dimitri, prova a seguire di nuovo quell'aiuto allora
<glpiana> dimitri, le prove delle opzioni di grub falle dal menu di grub come abbiamo fatto ora. quando trovi quella funzionante la rendiamo definitiva
<newbie_> e come faccio partire l'alternate?
<glpiana> newbie_, la scarichi, la metti su un cd o usb e via
<glpiana> come la live
<newbie_> ce l'ho già
<glpiana> !installazione | newbie_
<ubot-it> newbie_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<newbie_> allora la provo subito
<newbie_> ma basta che la copio sull'usb o deve essere tipo fatta cmqstartup disk creator?
<newbie_> ok dev'essere live
<newbie_> la sto facendo ora... che palle...
<glpiana> newbie_, non live, poichè non è live, ma sempre un creatore di usb devi usare
<newbie_> vediamo un po'
<newbie_> si si ok capito
<newbie_> sto facendo... uff
<doubler> twitter in gwibber non si aggiorna :(
<glpiana> doubler, controlla le impostazioni
<doubler> è possibile spostare la barra unity in basso col tasto dash a sinistra?
<glpiana> doubler, non con pacchetti ufficiali
<doubler> scusate se sono abituato a windows
<doubler> capito
<glpiana> e che problema c'è? :)
<newbie_> ok vediamo che succede
<newbie_> glpiana, la alternate è partita
<newbie_> in command line praticamente
<newbie_> sembra una shell
<newbie_> vediamo :)
<newbie_> sono fiducioso
<FloodBotIt2> newbie_: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<newbie_> scusa...
<glpiana> newbie_, ti ho postato il link alla guida per l'installazione da alternate
<newbie_> serve una guida?
<newbie_> penso che me la sto cavando :)
<newbie_> speriamo bene...
<newbie_> cmq secondo me unity è peggio
<glpiana> newbie_, non usarlo
<newbie_> x quello non voglio la 12.04
<newbie_> anche se so che cmq unity si può togliere e sostituire
<newbie_> ma la 10.04 quanto durerà?
<glpiana> newbie_, è argomento da chat questo, non da supporto
<newbie_> nel senso per quanto la si potrà tenere prima che sia considerata obsoleta
<newbie_> no scusa glpiana ma è da supporto, xchè devo sapere cosa fare
<newbie_> se sono costretta a passare alla 12.04 o meno
<glpiana> newbie_, ci sono millemila interfacce disponibili. non è da supporto sto argomento
<newbie_> allora andiamo a parlarne in chat? :)
<glpiana> !chat | newbie_
<ubot-it> newbie_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<newbie_> o cmq sta andando
<newbie_> vediamo che succede dopo
<newbie_> ha quasi finito
<nicotano> buongiorno
<newbie_> glpiana: installato correttamente, si avvia ma dopo la scritta ubuntu coi puntini che scorrono, va in blank screen...
<newbie_> idee?
<glpiana> newbie_, prova al menu di grub a editare la voce che deve partire (premendo il tatso "e") e a scrivere, dove leggi quiet splash, nomodeset   e poi ctrl+x
<newbie_> nn me lo fa manco vedere il menu
<glpiana> newbie_, allora avvia il pc e premi e tieni premuto il tasto shift finchè no appare
<newbie_> ok
<newbie_> al posto di quiet splash metto nomodeset
<newbie_> ?
<newbie_> e poi premo ctrl x ?
<glpiana> sì
<newbie_> vediamo
<newbie_> ora vedo i processi bash
<newbie_> fino a startapparmor
<newbie_> e poi va in blank screen
<newbie_> riporovo "e" con acpi=off stavolta?
<glpiana> newbie_, ctrl+alt+f1
<glpiana> newbie_, fai login testuale in quella console
<newbie_> ctral alt f1 nn succede nulla
<newbie_> va proprio in blocco
<newbie_> manco in console mi fa entrare
<glpiana> newbie_, riavvia allora e al menu di grub scegli recovery mode
<newbie_> riporovo "e" con acpi=off stavolta?
<glpiana> newbie_, riavvia allora e al menu di grub scegli recovery mode
<newbie_> nn funzia
<newbie_> fa lo stesso blank screen
<glpiana> newbie_, prova acpi=off
<newbie_> ha funzionato il recovery
<glpiana> con acpi=off?
<newbie_> no no
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> newbie_, mi viene difficile seguirti se fai così
<newbie_> quello che pareva nn fungesse è partito mentre ti chiedevo cosa fare perchè nn partiva
<newbie_> oi scusa ma che devo fare... sembrava nn funzionasse dapprima
<newbie_> poi si è sbloccato
<glpiana> newbie_, se sei in recovery apri una console di root con rete
<newbie_> ora sono in recovery menu
<newbie_> ok
<glpiana> newbie_, scrivi: apt-get update
<glpiana> newbie_, è collegato via cavo sto pc, vero?
<newbie_> no
<glpiana> collegalo via cavo allora, e poi dai il comando
<newbie_> aspetta scusa
<newbie_> glpiana
<newbie_> ho fatto run failsafex
<newbie_> ed è partito
<newbie_> quindi il prob è la scheda vga
<glpiana> newbie_, oki, esegui gli aggiornamenti allora
<roberto> buongiorno, qualcuno mi aiuta ? credo che ubuntu 12.04 voglia incendiare il mia acer aspire 5738zg ? cosa posso far ?
<glpiana> roberto, spiega bene che problema hai, senza allegorie
<newbie_> ok vediamo
<newbie_> però ora che ricordo dovrei modificare manualmente la risoluzione dello schermo
<newbie_> e il VESA driver
<newbie_> sai come?
<roberto> scherzavo ai, scusa... praticamente mi si spegne continuamente per alta temperatura e il sotto del portatile è intoccabile...caldissimo
<glpiana> newbie_, per cortesia, fai gli aggironamenti prima di tutto
<newbie_> ok
<DAMN3dg1rl> roberto, hai pulito dalla polvere ?
<newbie_> ok fatti
<roberto> si, con la 10.04 andava ok bene ..con la 12 non riesco a tenerlo acceso più di 3 minuti e non posso neanche installare
<newbie_> adesso come entro nel file di testo con gedit per modificare risoluzione schermo?
<glpiana> newbie_, aspetta
<glpiana> newbie_, scrivi sudo apt-get upgrade  nel temrinale e copiami l'ultima riga
<newbie_> e nn posso perchè nn sto da quello
<newbie_> fidati glpiana ho ritrovato un file con le risoluzioni giuste
<newbie_> erano i vesa il problema
<newbie_> so come modificarlo ma nn so dove sia
<newbie_> so che devo dare un sudo gedit e poi il giusto percorso
<glpiana> newbie_, si mi fido, fai da solo, va
<newbie_> ma qual è?
<newbie_> da solA
<newbie_> grazie...
<roberto> nel senso che spegnendosi mi interrompe le installazioni
<glpiana> newbie_, io vorrei aiutarti, ma se vai per i fatti tuoi...
<newbie_> è che ho ricordato qual era il problema l'ultima volta che ho fatto sta cosa
<newbie_> e che trovai la procedura per risolverla
<newbie_> ora devo solo modificare questo file di testo che setta la risoluzione dello schermo e i vesa
<newbie_> ho qui in un file cosa devo modificare dentro
<newbie_> solo che nn so dov'è il file
<glpiana> newbie_, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<glpiana> newbie_, che comuqnue non ci sarà
<newbie_> ok vediamo
<newbie_> intanto copio xorg.conf in xorg-old.conf
<newbie_> ah ho capito
<newbie_> c'è xorg.conf.failsafe
<newbie_> la copio in un nuovo file xorg.conf
<newbie_> quindi utilizzando gli stessi paramentri del filesafe dovrebbe partire
<newbie_> che ne pensi?
<glpiana> newbie_, mi dici l'output di lspci | grep -i vga   per cortesia?
<newbie_> 82852/855 gm
<newbie_> intel
<glpiana> oki, allora procedi come volevi fare
<newbie_> ?
<newbie_> ok
<newbie_> nn è compatibile vero?
<glpiana> newbie_, anzi aspetta
<glpiana> newbie_, hai fatto gli aggironamenti ma non hai ancora riavviato
<newbie_> niente...
<glpiana> niente cosa?
<newbie_> nn parte neanche con la xorg del filesafe copiata in xorg.conf
<newbie_> dammi un sec
<glpiana> newbie_, ne riparliamo più tardi, mi assento
<newbie_> grazie
<newbie_> ;)
<roberto> buon pranzo, a dopo
<dimitri> salve, il modo + veloce per syncronizzare due cartelle in rete  tra due ubuntu quale è ?
<filo1234> dimitri: rsync
<filo1234> grsync se vuoi un aGUI
<dimitri> filo1234, per condividere un HD che uso samba ? o c'e' qualcosa di più veloce in rete locale ?
<dimitri> filo1234, ma non funzionano in rete però solo in locale sia rsync che grsync o sbaglio ?
<doubler> http://imagebin.org/211536        http://imagebin.org/211537          anche unity 2d crasha   :-(     ...............   torno tra un po a leggervi....grazie!!!!
<glpiana> doubler, c'è scritto cosa fare
<Barbo91> Ciao a tutti
<Barbo91> Ho un problema con il pacchetto resolvconf, come posso impostare dns a mio piacimento? Ad ogni riavvio mi cancella tutto
<glpiana> Barbo91, che interfaccia usi? non necessariamente devi metere mano a resolv conf
<glpiana> *mettere
<glpiana> -.-
<stagelj> glpiana, non ho interfaccia, sono su un macchina ubuntu 12 server
<glpiana> stagelj, ah ok
<stagelj> scusa mi si è impallato xchat xD sono quello di prima. Ad ogni modo sto cercando di capire su che base in automatico imposta 127.0.0.1 ad ogni riavvio
<glpiana> stagelj, dhcp o ip fisso?
<stagelj> glpiana, la macchina è impostata con ip fisso, però dipende da un dhcp (sono su vmware)
<glpiana> stagelj, spe che provo una cosa
<stagelj> e con delle regole sul firewall ho un ip fisso pubblico (la macchina è un webserver e dns server) ho trovato che in etc/resolvconf/ c'è un file chiamato dnsmasq, quindi forse prende il 127.0.0.1 da lì... ma non capisco in che modo! Tranquillo intanto cerco anche io una soluzione
<stagelj> glpiana, sto guardando la documentazione, ma forse su ubuntu 12 è cambiato qualcosa
<stagelj> glpiana, da manuale, devo aggiungere dns-nameservers 0.0.0.0 al file etc/network/interfaces . Ho provato ma al riavvio resolv.conf contiene solo 127.0.0.1
<glpiana> stagelj, hai già provato con chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf ?
<glpiana> dopo averlo modificato intendo
<stagelj> glpiana, no, è un comando da lanciare da bash? cosa fa?
<glpiana> stagelj, A  file with the `i' attribute cannot be modified:
<stagelj> in questo modo è come se disabilitassi il pacchetto resolvconf... sinceramente vorrei provare a conviverci xD
<glpiana> oki, provo un'altra cosa
<stagelj> glpiana, grazie, continuo a guardare anche io ;)
<stagelj> glpiana, il file hosts non c'entra niente?
<glpiana> stagelj, un attimo che sto "fando" un esperimento
<stagelj> oki
<glpiana> stagelj, niente, non ha funzionato. torno tra un po'
<stagelj> glpiana, ok grazie lo stesso, continuo a cercare
<neramarea> ragazzi, ho un problema: non riesco a ripristinare il grub. mi da che il pacchetto update-grub2 non è installato, e install grub2-common mi da un errore. non riesco nemmeno ad accedere qui via freenode, quindi non so come fare a incollare in pastebin... help!
<doubler> ho reinstallato quei pacchetti di unity 2d...e ora?
<marvin_> ciao. é già possibile avanzamento da 10.04 a 12.04lts ( ubuntu) tramite gestore di aggiornamento
<marvin_> ?
<marvin_> a me non me lo da...
<enzotib> marvin_, ma abbiamo già parlato a questo proposito?
<marvin_> scusa
<marvin_> tnx
<marvin_> mi sono pena collegato ..
<enzotib> marvin_, forse ti confondo con un altro con lo stesso problema
<marvin_> si senz'altro.
<marvin_> non abbiamo parlato,
<marvin_> non ero io
<marvin_> io
<neramarea> glpiana, hai 2 minuti?
<marvin_> enzotib, scusami... quindi? (ho la batteria a terra)
<kalem> qualcuno ha mai installato glassfish su 11.10 ?
<Barbo91> Rieccomi, glpiana hai trovato qualcosa?
<doubler> cosè lassfish?
<glpiana> neramarea, dimmi
<doubler> glassfish?
<enzotib> marvin_, prova a lanciare questo comando: /usr/lib/update-manager/check-new-release
<glpiana> Barbo91, no, ero a prendere un caffè :)
<marvin_> grazie
<Barbo91> glpiana,  ci andrò preso anche io xD
<enzotib> marvin_, e anche l'output di grep -v ^# /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<marvin_> ok
<doubler> come faccio a vedere se unity 2d è apposto, cioè se ci sono errori?
<neramarea> glpiana non riesco ad installare grub2-common
<neramarea> stavo ripristinando il grub dopo aver spostato delle partizioni
<glpiana> neramarea, vediamo l'errore
<neramarea> sono su irc2go, perchè freenode non mi va. come pasto?
<doubler> help
<glpiana> !paste | neramarea
<ubot-it> neramarea: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> doubler, ti dicevo prima che nelle immagini che hai postato dice che hai delle versioni obsolete di unity-2d e pacchetti annessi
<glpiana> doubler, scrivi nel temrinale: sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> Barbo91, un altro tentativo fallito
<doubler> fatto...e ora come faccio a sapere se ho riparato?
<glpiana> doubler, ora dai sudo apt-get upgrade
<neramarea> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/975733/
<marvin_> enzotib, mi da' "permesso negato " su release-upgrades..
<neramarea> pure i link mi tocca copiare a manina...
<glpiana> neramarea, dai sudo apt-get update
<doubler> glpiana, fatto....e ora?
<enzotib> marvin_, su pastebin 1) comando esatto eseguito e 2) output ottenuto
<enzotib> !pastebin | marvin_
<ubot-it> marvin_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> doubler, ha aggironato qualcosa?
<enzotib> Barbo91, non usi NM, giusto?
<doubler> 1848kb di archivi ha aggiornato
<glpiana> doubler, mi mostri l'output copiandolo su pastebin?
<glpiana> !paste | doubler
<ubot-it> doubler: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<neramarea> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/975741/
<glpiana> neramarea, non è in rete il pc?
<neramarea> sì
<glpiana> neramarea, sei dietro aun proxy?
<neramarea> ?
<neramarea> solita connessione fastweb... nulla di diverso dal solito
<neramarea> ma sono col livecd
<glpiana> neramarea, http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu  <--- lo apri?
<Barbo91> enzotib, NM? Sarebbe? scusa l'ignoranza, cmq ho risolto vi posto la soluzione
<enzotib> Barbo91, sarebbe Network Manager
<doubler>  ecco a te           http://paste.ubuntu.com/975749/
<glpiana> neramarea, su livecd? perchè?
<Barbo91> mmm non credo proprio, sono su un ubuntu server NM è da interfaccia grafica se non sbaglio
<neramarea> glpiana sì, lo apro. su live per ripristinare il grub
<glpiana> neramarea, allora spiegamio perchè cerhci di installare grub2-common
<neramarea> perchè update-grub2 mi dice che il programma non è installato...
<neramarea> e ovviamente il pc non parte...
<glpiana> neramarea, hai seguito pedissequamente la guida per fare chroot?
<neramarea> sì
<Barbo91> glpiana, enzotib con il nuovo ubuntu 12 resolv.conf non va più modificato, bisogna modificare i file all'interno di /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/
<glpiana> neramarea, se scrivi: update-grub   che risponde?
<doubler> glpiana    hai letto?
<glpiana> doubler, oki, temrina la sessione e rientra
<enzotib> Barbo91, ok, grazie
<neramarea> glpiana, che può essere trovato in grub o in grub2-common
<enzotib> Barbo91, anche se questo non sembra valere per ubuntu desktop, senza resolvconf installato
<glpiana> neramarea, quando usi il pc solitamente hai ip fisso?
<Barbo91> grazie a voi per il supporto ;) pausa caffè ora!
<neramarea> glpiana non lo so...
<enzotib> (anzi, anche con resolvconf installato)
<glpiana> neramarea, prova a scirvere nel terminale di chroot: dhclient
<Barbo91> enzotib, si certo io parlo della versione server :P ora do un occhio anche sul mio client
<neramarea> non esiste o non è una directory
<glpiana> neramarea, qui parecchia roba non va sempre che tu abbia scritto il comando correttamente
<glpiana> neramarea, in seguito a cosa ubuntu non si è più avviato?
<doubler> fatto...e ora?
<glpiana> doubler, usalo. e poi vediamo se da ancora problemi
<doubler> ok    grazie mille
<neramarea> ti confermo il comando corretto. ora purtroppo devo tornare al lavoro. spero di trovarvi stasera...
<glpiana> ok
<marvin_> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/975751/
<davide_> raga da terminale che comandi dare per an dare su internet da una rete aziendale
<glpiana> marvin_, scrivi nel terminale: gksu software-properties-gtk
<marvin_> ok
<glpiana> marvin_, vai nella scheda aggironamenti e guarda in basso. cosa dice riferito ai rilasci?
<glpiana> davide_, per forza da terminale?
<davide_> se no
<glpiana> davide_, network manager
<davide_> devo installarlo
<glpiana> davide_, non penso, che interfaccia usi?
<davide_> unity ubuntu 12.04
<glpiana> davide_, allora già c'è, clicca sull'icona della connessione sull abarra in alto a destra e scegli "modifica connessionI"
<davide_> poi
<glpiana> davide_, seleziona la connessione e clicca su modifica
<glpiana> davide_, poi vai nella scheda ipv4 e scegli dal menu "Manuale"
<glpiana> davide_, dopodichè ci inserisci i dati della tua rete aziendale
<glpiana> davide_, quando hai finito salvi e dovrebbe connettersi
<davide_> invece se volessi farlo da terminale
<marvin_> glpiana, non mi apre nessuna scheda.
<glpiana> marvin_, si è aperto software-properties-gtk?
<marvin_> glpiana, mi da per un attimo avvio aplicazioni poi cade, no.
<glpiana> davide_, devi smanettare con ifconfig, mettere mano a /etc/resolv.conf
<glpiana> marvin_, scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> !paste | marvin_
<ubot-it> marvin_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<marvin_> ok
<glpiana> davide_, ma non so aiutarti nello specifico
<glpiana> davide_, ma avendo a disposizione l'interfccia grafica ti consiglio di farlo da lì
<marvin_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/975786/
<glpiana> marvin_, un po' incasinato direi. dammi l'output di ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<marvin_> glpiana, ls/etc/apt/sources.list.d/: File o directory non esistente
<marvin_> glpiana, tra poco si spegnerà il comp. ci sentiamo dopo. grazie
<davide_> ok...grazie
<glpiana> marvin_, c'è uno spazio tra ls e /
<marvin_> ok
<giuseppe1> ciao a tutti!quando accendo il pc non mi viene chiesta la password .per proteggere il pc ho bisogno di metterla,ma non mi ricordo come si fà.ho ubuntu 10/04 grazie
<glpiana> giuseppe1, intendi dire che hai il login automatico?
<giuseppe1> glpiana, si
<marvin_> glpiana,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/975795/
<glpiana> marvin_, sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/bisigi-ppa-lucid.list*
<glpiana> giuseppe1, vai su sistema amministrazione finestra di login
<glpiana> giuseppe1, dovresti vedere una scheda sicurezza in cui disabilitare il login automatico
<giuseppe1> glpiana, su sistema non c'è un'icona "amministrazione"
<marvin_> glpiana, "/etc/apt/sources.list.d/bisigi-ppa-lucid.list*": File o directory non esistente
<glpiana> marvin_, quante volte hai dato il comando?
<marvin_> 2, prima non facceva niente..
<marvin_> riprovo?
<glpiana> marvin_, bastava una. dai di nuovo sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> giuseppe1, ma sei su gnome? o altro?
<giuseppe1> glpiana, gnome!
<glpiana> giuseppe1, quindi in alto a sinistra vedi applicazioni risorse e sistema?
<marvin_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/975805/
<glpiana> marvin_, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<glpiana> giuseppe1, sì o no?
<giuseppe1> glpiana, ho i pulsanti a fianco dello chermo vado su applicazioni e poi sistema
<glpiana> giuseppe1, quindi non hai la 10.04 come hai scritto sopra
<giuseppe1> glpiana, scusa forse è 11/04
<glpiana> giuseppe1, clicca sull'icona tipo rotellina in alto a destra e scegli impostazioni di sistema
<glpiana> giuseppe1, lì dovresti trovare o la finestra di login oppure account utente
<marvin_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/975810/
<glpiana> marvin_, gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list            e cancelli le righe deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/bogdanb/amarok14/ubuntu jaunty main
<glpiana> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/bogdanb/amarok14/ubuntu jaunty main
<glpiana> marvin_, poi salvi il file, chiudi gedit e ridai sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> marvin_, poi dovrebbe essere a posto. io però devo andare
<glpiana> giuseppe1, hai trovato?
<marvin_> grazie mille
<giuseppe1> glpiana, la rotellina non c'è ma ho digitato impostazioni sistema ed è uscita l'icona
<glpiana> ok, vado. ciao
<doubler> http://imagebin.org/211546    http://imagebin.org/211547        ...........   gwibber mi da errori....
<Dig> ciao a tutti. scusate questo comando con quale è stato sostituito???  sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart
<davide_> ciao vado
<doubler>  http://imagebin.org/211546    http://imagebin.org/211547        ...........   gwibber mi da errori...
<kik1> problema: ho ubuntu 12.04 inserisco i dati di login e mi resta bloccato senza accedere
<DAMN3dg1rl> kik1, sono corretti i dati di login che inserisci?
<kik1> damn3dg1rl: si, se faccio ctrl+alt+f1 e accedo da console, con gli stessi dati funziona
<kik1> l'unica cosa che potrei aver fatto di strano è avere interrotto il demone di dropbox con CTRL+C mentre sincronizzava e riavviato..
<DAMN3dg1rl> kik1, allora è un problema di gdm...
<kik1> cos'è gdm?
<kik1> cosa posso fare?
<DAMN3dg1rl> kik1, l' "interfaccia di login"
<enzotib> DAMN3dg1rl, non c'è gdm, c'è lightdm
<kik1> ho davanti il pc..dimmi se posso fare qcosa dalla console
<enzotib> (di default)
<DAMN3dg1rl> enzotib, da quante versioni??
<kik1> il login grafico si blocca, ma alla console riesco ad accedere
<enzotib> DAMN3dg1rl, almeno tre
<kik1> devo reinstallare qcosa? tutto?:) spero di no..
<enzotib> kik1, lo spazio c'è sul disco?
<kik1> enzotib: avoglia :)
<enzotib> kik1, neanche la sessione guest funziona?
<kik1> enzotib: riavvio e provo. ora era bloccato
<DAMN3dg1rl> enzotib, direi ci stia un dpkg-reconfigure lightdm , o no?
<kik1> enzotib: la guest funziona!
<enzotib> kik1, hai configurazioni particolari nella tua home?
<enzotib> kik1, dico, possiamo piallarla?
<enzotib> DAMN3dg1rl, secondo me non c'entra lightdm
<kik1> cioè? perdo tutti i programmi installati????
<enzotib> kik1, no, non perdi i programmi installati, perdi le eventuali personalizzazioni dei programmi
<doubler> chi mi da una mano?
<doubler> per gwibber
<kik1> mmmmmm no vabbè, le personalizzazioni me ne frego. al limite ho messo 2 linee in .profile
<kik1> se le perdo le rimetto
<DAMN3dg1rl> enzotib, io gli farei fare un backup...
<kik1> enzotib: pialliamo!:D
<enzotib> kik1, e hai dati in Documenti/, Scaricati/ o altro?
<DAMN3dg1rl> anche perchè "ranzare" la home è assurdo
<kik1> in scaricati si
<kik1> anche un programma installato in una cartella della home
<DAMN3dg1rl> enzotib, se fa login dalla console e magari riesce ad accedere a X
<doubler>  http://imagebin.org/211546    http://imagebin.org/211547  help
<DAMN3dg1rl> non mi pare che sia un problema di home o simile
<enzotib> DAMN3dg1rl, ok, seguilo tu
<kik1> sono riuscito ad accedere ma da guest
<kik1> posso fare qcosa da qui?
<DAMN3dg1rl> kik1, ma te ci entri in X come utente tuo ?
<kik1> no, è quello il problema
<kik1> se metto il mio utente si blocca la schermata di login e non fa niente
<kik1> il mouse si muove
<DAMN3dg1rl> kik1, entraci da tty
<kik1> resta la password inserita ma non me la fa cancellare
<DAMN3dg1rl> insomma
<doubler> gwibber mi da sempre errore
<kik1> quindi non serve che sono con l'interfaccia grafica ma da guest?
<kik1> faccio ctrl+alt+f1 e vado in tty?
<DAMN3dg1rl> s'
<kik1> ok
<kik1> ora?
<DAMN3dg1rl> e dai startx ( spero che xinit sia installato di base )
<kik1> ma priam di dare startx faccio bloccare la schermata di accesso grafico o no?
<DAMN3dg1rl> yeah
<DAMN3dg1rl> uhm xinit non è installato di base su ubuntu
<kik1> aspetta adesso non si è bloccato è entrato!
<kik1> forse dopo che sono entrato da guest si è sistemato anche il mio utente
<kik1> possibile?
<DAMN3dg1rl> kik1, da lightdm?
<DAMN3dg1rl> kik1, "nell'informatica tutto è possibile"
<DAMN3dg1rl> in ogni caso controlla con un reboot
<kik1> ok reboot
<kik1> come mai non ho reboot nel menù con l'ingranaggio in alto a destra?
<kik1> ma solo lock screen, log out, suspend e shut down?
<DAMN3dg1rl> kik1, shut down
<DAMN3dg1rl> e poi avvia a manina
<kik1> si ok, sto facendo
<doubler> damnedgirl mi puoi aiutà?
<DAMN3dg1rl> !tab | doubler
<ubot-it> doubler: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<DAMN3dg1rl> no, non so nemmeno che problema hai
<kik1> !chi
<ubot-it> se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<doubler> DAMN3dg1rl,      http://imagebin.org/211546    http://imagebin.org/211547
<kik1> DAMN3dg1rl: si è ripiantato al login del mio utente
<doubler> DAMN3dg1rl,  mi da questi errori qua
<kik1> DAMN3dg1rl: sono andato su tty e ho dato startx
<kik1> DAMN3dg1rl: risultato: Fatal server error: server is already active for display 0
<DAMN3dg1rl> kik1, ti ho detto di piallare lightdm
<kik1> DAMN3dg1rl: if this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock
<DAMN3dg1rl> kik1, non hai piallato lightdm
<kik1> DAMN3dg1rl: si, ma come?
<DAMN3dg1rl> vabbè
<DAMN3dg1rl> dai sudo pkill xserver-xorg
<kik1> DAMN3dg1rl: fatto
<kik1> ora?
<DAMN3dg1rl> kik1, ora ridai startx
<kik1> DAMN3dg1rl: stesso errore che ti stavo scrivendo prima
<kik1> DAMN3dg1rl: te lo scrivo tutto?
<DAMN3dg1rl> kik1, no . è conosciuto
<DAMN3dg1rl> hai qualche istanza di X attiva
<kik1> DAMN3dg1rl: non capisco bene cosa intendi, ma credo intendi la schermata bloccata col login grafico?
<DAMN3dg1rl> kik1, s'
<kik1> DAMN3dg1rl: ok, allora si
<DAMN3dg1rl> kik1, fai ls /ect/init.d/lightdm
<kik1> DAMN3dg1rl: riesco a vederla con alt+f7
<DAMN3dg1rl> kik1, se è attiva quella , x non parte
<kik1> DAMN3dg1rl: fatto! mi visualizza /ect/init.d/lightdm
<DAMN3dg1rl> allora dai sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm stop
<DAMN3dg1rl> e poi sudo pkill *xserver*
<kik1> DAMN3dg1rl: per il secondo comando: invalid preceding regular expression
<DAMN3dg1rl> scusa
<DAMN3dg1rl> ignora il mio comano
<DAMN3dg1rl> *comando
<DAMN3dg1rl> ridai startx
<kik1> DAMN3dg1rl: ok, si è avviata
<kik1> ora?
<DAMN3dg1rl> kik1, hai la tua unity funzionante?
<kik1> DAMN3dg1rl: cos'è? l'hard disk virtuale?
<DAMN3dg1rl> kik1, l'interfaccia grafica
<kik1> DAMN3dg1rl: si
<kik1> DAMN3dg1rl: è partita l'interfaccia grafica
<kik1> DAMN3dg1rl: riavvio?
<DAMN3dg1rl> kik1, sudo dpkg-reconfigure *lightdm*
<kik1> DAMN3dg1rl: apro un terminale nell'interfaccia grafica, giusto?
<DAMN3dg1rl> kik1, ininfluente dove.
<kik1> DAMN3dg1rl: error: package name in specifier '*lightdm*' is illegal: must start with an alphanumeric character
<DAMN3dg1rl> kik1, scusami . sono un po' out. togli il primo *
<kik1> DAMN3dg1rl: error: package name in specifier '*lightdm*' is illegal: il carattere "*" non è consentito
<sergios> Salve a tutti, sto installando ubuntu 12.04 in dual boot con windows xp. A questo punto Vi chiedo: rado al suolo tutto e faccio due partizioni per ogni sistema operativo o installo prima winzozz e poi ubuntu? altro problema: quando apro gparted da live mi compare un'icona rossa tonda con un punto esclamativo bianco a fianco della partizione unica esistente... mi devo preoccupare? grazie a chiunque mi sappia aiutare! :)
<DAMN3dg1rl> kik1, togliere gli asterischi no??
<kik1> DAMN3dg1rl: ok fatto, basta che me lo dici :)
<DAMN3dg1rl> kik1, sta andando?
<kik1> DAMN3dg1rl: io eseguo alla lettera, avevi detto il primo :)
<kik1> DAMN3dg1rl: non ha fatto niente, non ha dato nessun errore e non ha scritto niente
<DAMN3dg1rl> uhm
<DAMN3dg1rl> kik1, sudo reboot -now
<kik1> DAMN3dg1rl: reboot invalid option -o
<DAMN3dg1rl> togli il now.
<kik1> DAMN3dg1rl: riavvio normalmente?
<DAMN3dg1rl> confusione
<kik1> DAMN3dg1rl: ok, sta riavviando
<DAMN3dg1rl> kik1, ho un po' di febbre e il cervello fuso
<kik1> DAMN3dg1rl: ti confondi con altri linux?:)
<kik1> DAMN3dg1rl: o latri sistemi:)
<DAMN3dg1rl> s'
<kik1> DAMN3dg1rl: tranqui. sta riavviando
<kik1> DAMN3dg1rl: solo che devo andare via fra 15 minuti. è il pc del laboratorio dove sto e andiamo via. semmai se chiudo non ti offendere :)
<kik1> DAMN3dg1rl: ok, riprovo il login grafico?
<DAMN3dg1rl> kik1, np ;)
<DAMN3dg1rl> dai
<kik1> DAMN3dg1rl: vedo se si blocca?
<DAMN3dg1rl> s'
<kik1> DAMN3dg1rl: di nuovo bloccato
<kik1> DAMN3dg1rl: ctrl+alt+f1 e vado in tty?
<DAMN3dg1rl> kik1, eliminare lightdm e usare solo login tt?
<kik1> DAMN3dg1rl: cioè? non posso avere il login grafico?
<DAMN3dg1rl> kik1, potresti averlo. ma c'è da capire dove stia il fail
<kik1> DAMN3dg1rl: quindi?
<kik1> DAMN3dg1rl: posso toglierlo e rimetterlo?
<DAMN3dg1rl> le soluzioni possono essere due : ranzare le impostazioni di gnome , lightdm e tutto il resto ( file dottet nella home ) o eliminare lightdm
<kik1> DAMN3dg1rl: per file dotted intendi solo i file di configurazione o anche i programmi che ho installato nella home?
<DAMN3dg1rl> la prima..
<chello> Buongiorno. Avrei bisogno di alcune informazioni su Gnome 3, a livello di file e cartelle, per "pasticciarci" un po su. Qualcuno disposto ad aiutarmi?
<DAMN3dg1rl> insomma. quelli .*
<kik1> DAMN3dg1rl: tipo io ho installato dropbox, un simulatore (omnet++) che è lungo da reinstallare..
<kik1> DAMN3dg1rl: li perdo?
<kik1> DAMN3dg1rl: vabbè dai, ranziamo :)
<kik1> DAMN3dg1rl: al limite reinstallo, tanto fortunatamente ancora non ci ho lavorato, ma è un pò lunghetto da reinstallare
<kik1> DAMN3dg1rl: come ranzo le impostazioni di gnome?
<DAMN3dg1rl> kik1, se cancelli solo i dottet tieni tutto . perdi solo le impostazioni
<kik1> DAMN3dg1rl: cancello i file con rm .*?
<DAMN3dg1rl> kik1, quel programma è stato impostato da te già , o solo installato?
<kik1> DAMN3dg1rl: solo installato
<DAMN3dg1rl> ok
<kik1> DAMN3dg1rl: rm .*
<DAMN3dg1rl> niente che te abbia impostato che ti serva mantenere le impostazioni?
<kik1> DAMN3dg1rl: è giusto?:)
<DAMN3dg1rl> no rm -r .*
<kik1> DAMN3dg1rl: no, non credo
<kik1> DAMN3dg1rl: ma tranqui. il -r non serve per cancellare le directory ricorsivamente?
<DAMN3dg1rl> kik1, appunto.
<kik1> solo un errore: cannot remove .gvfs : device or resource busy
<kik1> DAMN3dg1rl: riavvio?
<DAMN3dg1rl> kik1, s'
<kik1> DAMN3dg1rl: sta riavviando. qual era il comando per eliminare lightdm e rimetterlo?
<kik1> DAMN3dg1rl: qcosa tipo purge && reinstall ?
<DAMN3dg1rl> kik1, s'
<DAMN3dg1rl> ma penso che te abbia risolto
<kik1> DAMN3dg1rl: si, è entrato
<DAMN3dg1rl> sarebbe stato interessante, con più tempo , capire quale fosse la configurazione imputtanita
<kik1> DAMN3dg1rl: si infatti
<kik1> ma vabbè..alla prox. anche ieri mi si è imputtanato xubuntu similmente...mi rimbalzava al login grafico
<kik1> DAMN3dg1rl: ho reinstallato tutto...:( forse potevo risolvere come mi hai fatto fare ora
<DAMN3dg1rl> ;)
<DAMN3dg1rl> kik1, magari c'erano altri problemi minori
<DAMN3dg1rl> buona casa
<chello> Scusate se vi disturbo, riuscite a rispondermi? (Buongiorno. Avrei bisogno di alcune informazioni su Gnome 3, a livello di file e cartelle, per "pasticciarci" un po su. Qualcuno disposto ad aiutarmi?)
<kik1> DAMN3dg1rl: grazie!
<kik1> DAMN3dg1rl: ciao!
<DAMN3dg1rl> chciao ;)
<ManuelAgain> buona sera a tutti, Amedeo buona sera :D
<DAMN3dg1rl> chello, quali sono i problemi? la tua domanda è generica
<chello> Ok. Come prima cosa volevo sapere in che cartella posso trovare le estensioni che scarico da Gnome Shell Extensions, e volevo anche chiedere dove posso trovare i file di configurazione dell'interfaccia grafica (voglio provare a fare qualche modifica grafica a Gnome :D )
<glpiana> ola
<doubler> glpiana,  we
<glpiana> ohi doubler
<doubler>   http://imagebin.org/211546    http://imagebin.org/21154
<doubler> lol
<doubler> :(
<mikele> ciao a tutti un info vorrei istallare la nuova pervione di ubuntu senza dover fare il backup....!!!!
<glpiana> doubler, sì gwibber lo fa pure a me
<mikele> come faccio? si può fare oppure devo salvare il tutto e dopo formattare e ristallare tt?
<doubler> ma che è?
<doubler> dà ai nervi....
<glpiana> doubler, twitter
<glpiana> mikele, il backup va  fatto comuqnue per evitare spiacevoli sorprese
<doubler> cè un altra applicazione garbata?
<mikele> ok e dopo che faccio?
<glpiana> mikele, ma da cd puoi fare l'aggiornamento di versione senza formattare
<mikele> io nn ho il cd dovrei scaricare e rimettere tt
<mikele> e fare il cd
<glpiana> mikele, non usare abbreviazioni per cortesia
<mikele> ok dovrei crearmi scaricarlo da internet e fare il cd
<glpiana> mikele, puoi anche porvare l'avanzamento di versione
<mikele> dal sito?
<glpiana> *provare
<mikele> oppure ci sono i comandi dal terminale?
<glpiana> mikele, no, dal gestore aggironamenti
<glpiana> mikele, che versione hai ora?
<mikele> 11.10
<glpiana> mikele, il gestore aggiornamenti dovrebbe proporti l'avanzamento allora
<doubler> glpiana,  c'è un client buono per twitter e facebook?
<mikele> nn me lo dà
<mikele> il nuovo ubuntu
<glpiana> doubler, per twitter uso gwibber e degli avvisi di crash e ne frego. per facebook boh. non va bene firefox?
<glpiana> mikele, apri un terminale
<glpiana> mikele, scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> !paste | mikele
<ubot-it> mikele: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mikele> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/976142/
<pas> ciao a tutti ho una domanda io avevo 11.10 ... con la vesione gnome callback ... ora aggiornato ubuntu a 12.04 ... nessun problema tranne per il fatto che io avevo 2 barre personalizzate e non c'è più l'icona dell'audio
<glpiana> mikele, gksu software-properties-gtk
<glpiana> mikele, dalla tab terze parti leva tutti i ppa e altri esterni
<glpiana> !gnome-reset | pas e le barre le riconfiguri
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'gnome-reset'
<glpiana> !gnomereset | pas e le barre le riconfiguri
<mikele> non ho capito
<ubot-it> pas e le barre le riconfiguri: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<mikele> quale spunte devo levare?
<glpiana> mikele, tutte in pratica nel tab terze parti
<mikele> altro software
<glpiana> sì
<mikele> sto togliendo le spunte su ppa
<doubler> glpiana,  provato hotot.... bello!!
<doubler> per twitter
<mikele> fatto adesso?
<glpiana> mikele, chiudi e dai sudo apt-get update
<mikele> http://paste.ubuntu.com/976152/
<glpiana> mikele, riapri software properties
<glpiana> mikele, hai un repository di natty. eliminalo
<pas> vabbè glpiana ... se non le rinomino tanto me le ricreo ... non era niente di che
<mikele> non lo trovo
<glpiana> pas, ok, ma se poi il problema non sono le impostazioni ma l'assenza di un pacchetto rifai tutto per niente
<pas> cmq !gnome -reset non esce nulla
<glpiana> pas, leggi il messaggio di ubot-it
<glpiana> mikele, vabbè. chiudi e da terminale cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<glpiana> mikele, su pastebin
<mikele> http://paste.ubuntu.com/976170/
<glpiana> mikele, gksu gedit  /etc/apt/sources.list
<pas> <ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'gnome-reset'
<glpiana> mikele, cancella le ultime 4 righe
<glpiana> !gnomereset | pas LEGGI!!!
<ubot-it> pas LEGGI!!!: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<pas> ora è uscito :-) prima avevi messo il trattino
<glpiana> pas, e poi ho corretto, leggi sopra
<glpiana> ore 19:00
<mikele> ok fatto
<glpiana> mikele, chiudi e dai sudo apt-get update
<mikele> http://paste.ubuntu.com/976180/
<glpiana> mikele, sudo apt-get upgrade
<sergios> scusate ma come faccio ad aprire un file con editor di testo e con diritti di amministratore?
<sergios> *privilegi, pardon
<mikele> http://paste.ubuntu.com/976186/
<glpiana> sergios, gksu gedit file
<glpiana> mikele, ok, apri update-manager e vedi se te lo propoe
<glpiana> *propone
<sergios> oddio... in maniera grafica no? :D
<glpiana> sergios, si pare l'editor "in maniera grafica"
<glpiana> *apre
<sergios> ok, quindi scrivo questo su teminale e poi l'indirizzo del file esatto
<mikele> sudo apt-get update-manager?
<glpiana> sergios, al posto di file
<glpiana> mikele, no, aprilo dai menu, se hai unity premi il tasto super e scrivi update e verrà fuori
<glpiana> mikele, è il gestore degli aggiornamenti, si apre anche dal menu in alto a destra
<glpiana> torno tra qualche minuto
<mikele> nn me lo dà
<mikele> non ci sono aggiornamento mi dice
<pas> glpiana ok ora è tornata alla normalità ...
<pas> ma non posso modificare la barra ... prima se non sbaglio era alt + dx o shift + dx una cosa del genere
<pas> la barra di sotto lno la modifico
<sergios> glpiana fatto! grazie :)
<glpiana> pas, alt + tasto destro
<pas> non và
<mikele> glpiana, mi dice che non ci sono aggiornamenti
<pas> mi è uscito fuori ci sono problemi con il sistema
<glpiana> mikele, riapri software properties, vai nella scheda aggiornamenti e guarda che c'è scritto di fianco a rilasci
<glpiana> pas, nel terminale: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<pas> glpiana .. poi riavvio tutto
<glpiana> pas, ma sì
<mikele> nella scheda aggiormaneti nonc'è scritto a rilasci sono su sorgenti software
<mikele> aggiornameti
<robytrevi> ciao a tutti
<glpiana> mikele, in basso, l'ultima voce notificare etc etc
<mikele> x qualsiasi versione
<glpiana> mikele, vai nella prima scheda e cmbia server, metti sevrer principale
<mikele> fatto
<glpiana> mikele, chiudi e nel terminale sudo apt-get update
<sergios> chi mi sa aiutare? http://imagebin.org/211561 sto provando ad impostare CUPS seguendo la procedura di wiki ma nel mio file sono invertite le prime righe (come da immagine)... è normale? lascio tutto com'è aggiungo la voce "Allow all" sotto "Order allow, deny" e stop?
<pas_> glpiana continua a dire che c'è un problema con un programma del sistema
<robytrevi> sergios: non importa, le righe precedute da # è come se non ci fossero
<mikele> http://paste.ubuntu.com/976229/
<glpiana> pas_, quale?
<mikele> glpiana ho sbagliato ti ho copiato tutto
<mikele> ti posto quello giusto
<mikele> scusami
<mikele> http://paste.ubuntu.com/976236/
<glpiana> mikele, gpg --keyserver  keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 40976EAF437D05B5 && gpg --export --armor | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get  update
<sergios> grazie robytrevi, l'ignoranza paga!  :S
<mikele> adesso?
<mikele> che faccio?
<robytrevi> c'è pure un repo di natty dei partner da togliere
<luk_>  Ciao ragazzi avete una fonte dove studiare nel dettaglio la struttura e il funzionamento di un OS?
<mikele> http://paste.ubuntu.com/976252/
<luk_> Cosa c'è che non va?
<luk_> ah la firma non valida
<glpiana> mikele, torna su software properties e leva i partner di natty
<mikele> li ho cancellati ho rifatto l'aggiornamento ma nulla
<glpiana> mikele, fammi vedere l'output
<mikele> io devo chiudere se ti trovo per le 21 continuiamo la discussione scusami ma devo scappare ci sentiamo ciao ciao
<mikele> e grazie ancora
<glpiana> ciao
<mikele> http://paste.ubuntu.com/976270/
<neramarea> glpiana, sono qua. mi puoi aiutare a capire?
<glpiana> mikele, leva anche i partner di oneiric
<glpiana> neramarea, eh, cosa? non ho memoria
<robytrevi> glpiana: mi ero perso l'inizio del discorso con mikele, ma hai provato a fargli cambiare server da cui scaricare gli aggiornamenti? A volte il server italiano da problemi
<neramarea> ho eliminato due partizioni, spostato a dx quella in cui ho backtrack e allargato ubuntu. il ripristino del grub da' errori assurdi.
<neramarea> glpiana questo è l'hd: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/976275/
<neramarea> il boot è su ubuntu, ma comandava il grub di backtrack su sda5
<glpiana> robytrevi, dovrebbe averlo fatto
<glpiana> neramarea, che errori? ancora non trova update-grub?
<neramarea> esatto
<glpiana> neramarea, se hai ridimensionato magari si è perso qualcosa
<neramarea> devo montare sda5 e lavorare lì, forse?
<glpiana> neramarea, prova, male non fa
<glpiana> stacco, ciao a tutti
<neramarea> ...ha funziato...
<sergios> ho un problema con la stampante: non mi stampa nulla! è stata riconosciuta perfettamente ma non stampa nemmeno la pagina di provo... che posso fare?
<sergios> *prova
<sergios> e mi compare stampa completata nella notifica in alto, la stampante mi dice ricezione dati (nello schermetto) ma no stampa!
<sergios> modello della stampante Brother DCP-1200 su ubuntu 11.10
<robytrevi1> sergios: nel sito di openprinting c'è scritto che è parzialmente supportata quella stampante
<robytrevi1> sergios: http://www.openprinting.org/printer/Brother/Brother-DCP-1200
<sergios> robytrevil grazie, adesso devo scappare ma mi sono segnato la pagina nei segnalibri e la guarderò sicuramente.
<mikele> roby
<mikele> chi mi può aiutare per scaricare l'aggiornamento di ubuntu 12? senza dover perdere tutto?
<mikele> ma con aggiornamento?
<robytrevi1> mikele: riposta in pastebin: sudo apt-get update
<isotta> buonasera a tutti
<airgnox> sera
<zappo_> ciao a tutti,sono passato da ubuntu 11!04 alla 12/04 quali sono i comandi per reinstallare i pacchetti propietari che mi ha disinstallato quando ho fatto l'avanzamento?
<robytrevi1> zappo_: per esempio?
<zappo_> robytrevi1, non so di specifico so che ogni volta che sono passato a una versione successiva di ubuntu ho dovuto installare dei pacchetti ma non so quali
<robytrevi1> zappo_: dai da terminale jockey-gtk e lì vedi se ti trova automaticamente dei driver proprietari, ma non è obbligatorio attivarli...
<zappo_> robytrevi1, ok
<mikele> robytrevil, http://paste.ubuntu.com/976585/
<mikele> scusami se ti rispondo adesso ma non stavo al pc
<robytrevi1> mikele: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<zappo_> robytrevi1, risposta:nessun driver propietario è in uso su questo sistema
<robytrevi1> zappo_: non sapendo di che pacchetti proprietari parli è difficile aiutarti... forse quelli per i codec audio/video
<mikele> robytrevi1,http://paste.ubuntu.com/976593/
<robytrevi1> mikele: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<mikele> robytrevi1,http://paste.ubuntu.com/976601/
<zappo_> robytrevi1, http://www.medibuntu.org/repository.php      è possibile sia questo?
<robytrevi1> mikele: apri ubuntu-software-center --> Modifica --> Sorgenti software e guarda quale server stai usando
<mikele> robytrevi1: server principale
<robytrevi1> zappo_: se non lo sai tu... http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari?action=show&redirect=CodecAudioVideoProprietari   http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/NonUfficiali/Medibuntu?action=show&redirect=Repository/Medibuntu
<robytrevi1> mikele: gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv 437D05B5 && gpg --export -a 437D05B5 | sudo apt-key add -
<mikele> robytrevi1:http://paste.ubuntu.com/976623/
<robytrevi1> mikele: già ce l'avevi la chiave... di solito quel problema lo da quando c'è un problema con il server da cui scarichi (e di solito il server è quello italiano e cambiandolo a quello principale si risolve)
<mikele> ed in questo caso come mai nn si risolve?
<mikele> robytrevi1: perchè non si risolve allora?
<robytrevi1> mikele: non ti so dire. però oggi ho cercato di scaricare manualmente dei pacchetti da ubuntu.packages ma non funzionava e mi si bloccava tutto. Magari è un problema dei server a monte...
<mikele> robytrevi1: ok speriamo nei prox giorni grazie
<deli> buonasera, qualcuno è disponibile per un consulto veloce veloce sull'installazione di ubuntu?
<mikele> ciao carlin
<mikele> tt ok?
<enzotib> !chiedi | deli
<ubot-it> deli: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<mikele> vorrei aggiornare ubuntu passarlo alla 12 senza dover scaricare il cd ma dall' aggiorna software nn ci riesco
<mikele> grazie a roby abbiamo cercato il problema ma nulla
<enzotib> mikele, che versione hai adesso?
<mikele> 11.10
<enzotib> mikele, lancia update-manager
<mikele> mi dice nn ci sono aggiornamenti
<enzotib> mikele, premi Verifica
<deli> sto cercando di installare ubuntu, ho gia windows, ho partizionato così: windows in ntfs - partizione estesa con [DATI ntfs - UBUNTU ext4 - SWAP]. ora devo scegliere il tipo di installazione tra: ubuntu a fianco di windows - sostituiscli windows - altro..... quale scelgo?
<robytrevi1> enzotib: gli dice che gli manca una chiave di un repository ma la chiave già ce l'ha
<catai> buonasera a tutti
<Joshua^Dunamis> deli: usa il partizionamento manuale ovviamente
<enzotib> deli, se hai già partizionato, scegli "manuale" e digli tu quali partizioni usare
<Joshua^Dunamis> deli: cioè altro e poi partizionamento manuale
<catai> come posso fare "affianca finestre" su pangoline unity?
<enzotib> mikele, ok, facciamo sudo apt-get update, e metti tutto su pastebin
<enzotib> !paste | mikele
<ubot-it> mikele: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mikele> enzotib, ok
<deli> ok, ora in basso dice, device per l'installazione del boot loader, quale scelgo? e come indico su quale partizione installare ubuntu?
<catai> any suggestions?
<mikele> ubot-it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/976657/
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Carlin0> deli, /dev/sda
<mikele> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/976657/
<Joshua^Dunamis> deli: il device per il boot loader dovrebbe essere la prima partizione dove sta windows, per indicare in quale partizione installare Ubuntu vai al partizionamento manuale e li trovi la tua partizione ext4 in cui vuoi installare ubuntu
<enzotib> mikele, sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<enzotib> mikele, poi di nuovo sudo apt-get update
<Carlin0> deli, /dev/sda il boot loader ...
<catai> come si fa "affianca finestre" su ubuntu?
<Joshua^Dunamis> deli: se lo hai partizionato prima ti ricorderai quale è
<enzotib> mikele, e l'output del secondo
<mikele> henzotib: ttp://paste.ubuntu.com/976663/
<deli> quindi per la scelta del boot loader nel mio caso seleziono         /dev/sda2/windows 7 (loader)      giusto?
<Carlin0> deli, /dev/sda il boot loader ...
<deli> perchè ci sono molto /dev/sda
<Carlin0> sda senza numero deli
<deli> ah, intendi quello senza numero :) ok ora ho capito
<enzotib> mikele, ok, ora sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Joshua^Dunamis> deli: infatti devi installare sul disco sda e quindi /dev/sda
<mikele> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/976667/
<deli> uhm.... mi esce scritto:  Non è stato definito alcun file system di root.
<deli> Correggere questo problema dal menù di partizionamento.
<Carlin0> deli, alla partizione che gli hai assegnato metti come punto di mount /
<Joshua^Dunamis> deli: ovvio devi prendere la partizione ext4 in cui vuoi installare Ubuntu, fai modifica e poi usa come ext4 con journalising e come punto mount metti /
<enzotib> mikele, ora ricontrolla update-manager
<deli> perfetto, grazie! installazione partita
<Joshua^Dunamis> ok
<mikele> enzotib: sto facendo verifica
<deli> e comunque per me non era ovvio :D
<Joshua^Dunamis> deli: ovvio anche questo :D
<mikele> enzotib: mi dice che nn ci sono aggiornamenti disponibili
<catai> aiuto!!
<enzotib> mikele, da update-manager, vai su "Impostazioni"
<mikele> ok
<mikele> e dopo?
<catai> affianca finestre, come si fa?
<mikele> enzotib: sono su impostazioni di sistema e adesso che faccio?
<catai> se devo leggere contemporanemente cose che sono su due finestre diverse come faccio?
<enzotib> mikele, cosa riporta in Notifica nuove versioni?
<enzotib> catai, non le puoi affiancare a mano?
<mikele> enzotib: non lo trovo
<catai> grazie, così lo sapevo anche da me, buonanotte a tutti
<enzotib> mikele, scusa, il tab "aggiornamenti"
<mikele> io sono su impostazioni di sistema, panoramica e non mi fa cliccare su controlla aggiornamenti
<enzotib> mikele, non ho detto impostazioni di sistema, ho detto update-manager->impostazioni->pagina aggiornamenti
<mikele> enzotib: io sono su impostazioni di sistema, panoramica e non mi fa cliccare su controlla aggiornamenti
<enzotib> mikele, forse perché ce l'hai già aperto?
<mikele> enzotib: su notifica c'è per qualunque versione
<enzotib> mikele, quali sono le altre voci della lista (non ho 11.10 sottomano)
<mikele> enzotib: per le versioni LTS e MAI
<enzotib> mikele, boh, pare tutto a posto
<mikele> enzotib:ok grazie lo stesso vediamo se è un problema di server
<mikele> enzotib: c'è stato uno che mi ha fatto  togliere dalla tab terze parti ltutti i ppa e altri  esterni e i  partner di natty
<enzotib> partner di natty?!
<mikele> si
<enzotib> mikele, e come mai ce li avevi?
<mikele>  gksu gedit  /etc/apt/sources.list
<mikele>  e dopo ho cancellato le ultime 4 righe
<mikele> bho
<mikele> enzotib: gksu gedit  /etc/apt/sources.list  e dopo ho cancellato le ultime 4 righe, non sò come ce l'ho
<lorenzo> ciao, se la mia penna USB non viene montata e non è presente in fdisk -l vuol dire che la posso buttare o posso tentare un'estrema rianimazione? grazie
<enzotib> lorenzo, togli, metti e guarda dmesg | tail
<lorenzo> enzotib, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/976742/
<enzotib> lorenzo, pare che non la vede proprio
<lorenzo> enzotib, eh sì ho paura che sia proprio partita...strano, è nuova
<lorenzo> *quasi nuova :)
<mikele> enzotib: ???
<enzotib> mikele, non so
<mikele> enzotib: ok grazie
<Carlin0> mikele, ti posso dire che è una cosa che è già capitata ad altri (sul forum) ma non ho ancora visto la soluzione
<mikele> Carlin0: grazie carlin
<Carlin0> mikele, salva i dati e installa ex-novo ...
<mikele> lo farò
<mikele> ciao a tutti a domani
<MaxDrax> buona sera, un programma per download video da youtube? non downloadhelper, non uso firefox ma chromium....
<MaxDrax> grazie mille!
<MaxDrax> ???
<Carlin0> MaxDrax, http://bit.ly/J1WgWx
<MaxDrax> Grazie Carlin, controllero'
<MaxDrax> se altri hanno idee, rimarro' on line. grazie.
#ubuntu-it 2012-05-09
<ZZ7> ho formattato / e mi ritrovo che la partizione con un altra distro montata su /dev/sda3 è divenuta lost+found. la posso recuperare? o devo reinstallare anche quella?
<curioso> domandone della notte esiste a palrmo qualche negoziante che mi possa fare un bel pc con linux istallato sopra?
<curioso> emmm
<curioso> cdormono tutti mi sà
<pac> buongiorno
<pac> è normale avviare gnome e non trovare niente per poter accedere a programmi e varie?
<neramarea> 'giorno. come do a un prg privilegi di root?
<pac> buongiorno non riesco ad insatallare il panel di gnome consigli?
<neramarea> 'giorno. come do a un prg privilegi di root?
<neramarea> come individuo l percorso di un programma?
<doubler> buongiorno...cosa si può fare per la nvidia gts 450 quando i video si vedono a frange orizzontali?
<doubler> nelle scene veloci...
<glpiana> ola
<doubler> we glpiana !!
<glpiana> ciao doubler
<doubler> una manina?
<glpiana> doubler, riguardo cosa?
<doubler> .cosa si può fare per la nvidia gts 450 quando i video si vedono a frange orizzontali? nelle scene veloci..
<glpiana> doubler, che driver stai usando? proprietari o open?
<glpiana> doubler, e che player usi?
<doubler> vlc
<doubler> driver grasfici accelerati nvidia
<glpiana> doubler, apri vlc, vai sulle preferenze, clicca a sinistra su video
<glpiana> doubler, dove c'è scritto "uscita" hai diverse possibilità di scelta. provale e vedi se con qualcuna di esse visualizzi meglio
<glpiana> doubler, sempre che non sia un problema del file video
<doubler> quando apro un film, devo andare al menù video?
<glpiana> doubler, no, strumenti -> preferenze
<doubler> quale devo scegliere tra quelli?
<glpiana> doubler, provane uno per volta
<pac> Buongiorno
<pac> ho sbagliato il login e ora il sistema si avvia con una finestra del terminale. Consigli?
<doubler> glpiana, ma è un impressione o con totem i film si vedono meglio?
<doubler> glpiana, anche con totem si vedono male...proato un mkv e si vede a "frange" orizzontali   ;(
<glpiana> doubler, mkv è un formato pesante e i driver video per linux non sono il massimo della vita
<doubler> provato*
<glpiana> pac, e hai il login automatico?
<pac> glpiana: no almeno credo
<glpiana> pac, cosa usi di solito? gnome?
<pac> glpiana: anziché selezionare gnome è partito revocovery mode
<pac> glpiana: si
<pac> glpiana: anzi stavo cercandi di capire perché non partiva in gnome la scherma applicazioni e attività
<pac> glpiana: adesso mi ritvo con il terminale aperto
<pac> glpiana: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<pac> glpiana: può aiutare questo
<glpiana> pac, fermo
<glpiana> pac, sicuro di avere gmd? o usi lightdm?
<pac> glpiana: va bene
<glpiana> *gdm
<pac> glpiana: no
<glpiana> pac, scrivi nel terminale: ps aux | grep gdm
<doubler> glpiana, i driver nvidia aggiornamenti post release sono migliori?
<glpiana> doubler, non ho nvidia da parecchio tempo. non so dirti
<doubler> glpiana, mo provo....al max poi li tolgo...
<pac> glpiana: non ti posso copiare tutto ma ti posso dire c'è gdm in rosso
<glpiana> pac, quante righe sono apparse?
<glpiana> una o più di una?
<pac> 2
<glpiana> pac, copiami il comando riportato nella prima
<pac> glpiana: forse 1
<glpiana> pac, eddai, non sai contare fino a 2?
<pac> glpiana: non capisco se va a capo!
<pac> glpiana: ma credo di si quindi 1
<glpiana> pac, le righe di ps cominciano con l'utente
<pac> 1
<glpiana> pac, oki, allora ps aux | grep lightdm
<glpiana> dovrebbe uscirti più roba
<pac> glpiana: fatto
<glpiana> pac, bene. magari dimmi se è uscita più roba
<pac> glpiana: si certo però non posso copiarlo e riscriverlo è dispendioso ma se serve lo faccio
<glpiana> pac, ora, ricordi se quando accendi il pc parte l'interfaccia in automatico o se devi fare il login?
<pac> glpiana: faccio il login inserisco la password
<glpiana> pac, allora scrivi: sudo service lightdm restart
<pac> glpiana: fatto
<glpiana> pac, sei al login ora?
<pac> glpiana: è sempre nel terminale però a tutto schermo
<pac> no
<glpiana> pac, premi ctrl+alt+canc    e dimmi se si riavvia
<pac> glpiana: e non posso scrivere niente
<pac> glpiana: no non risponde più
<glpiana> pac, premi ctrl+alt+f1
<glpiana> pac, sei al login testuale?
<pac> glpiana: il cursore lampeggia
<pac> glpiana: si
<glpiana> premi ctrl+alt+canc   per riavviare
<pac> glpiana: fatto
<glpiana> pac, dimmi poi che succede
<pac> glpiana: si è riavviato
<pac> glpiana: è ricomparso il terminale
<glpiana> pac, allora hai il login automatico. nel terminale scrivi: gnome-control-center
<glpiana> pac, si apre?
<pac> glpiana: si è aperto impostazione di sistema
<glpiana> pac, clicca su account utente
<pac> glpiana: il cursore del mouse è una croce
<glpiana> ma chissene
<pac> glpiana: non si può fare niente
<glpiana> pac, si apre account utente o no?
<pac> glpiana: ho cliccato e non si apre
<glpiana> ctrl+alt+f1 e fai login testuale
<pac> glpiana: nel terminale errore di segmentazione
<pac> glpiana: fatto
<Best`> buongiorno raga.. :)
<glpiana> pac, sudo service lightdm restart
<pac> terminale a tutto schermo e cursore lampeggiante
<glpiana> pac, dammi un secondo
<glpiana> faccio una prova
<pac> glpiana: va bene
<glpiana> pac, vai in ctrl+alt+f1
<pac> glpiana: fatto
<glpiana> se non puoi vai in ctrl+alt+f2 e fai il login
<glpiana> pac, scrivi: sudo nano /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<glpiana> pac, di fianco a user-session cosa c'è scritto?
<pac> glpiana: gnome shell
<glpiana> premi ctrl+x per chiudere nano
<pac> glpiana: fatto
<davide> ciao
<glpiana> pac, c'è scirtto gnome shell o gnome-shell?
<davide> sono davide
<davide> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<pac> glpiana: gnome-shell
<glpiana> pac, hai ancora unity installato?
<pac> glpiana: no
<davide> dove posso trovare il canale per la condivisione di contenuti?
<glpiana> pac, scrivi: sudo /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm-set-defaults -s gnome-shell
<glpiana> davide, non qui
<davide> ok
<pac> glpiana: fatto
<glpiana> pac, ora scrivi: sudo service lightdm stop
<pac> glpiana: fatto
<glpiana> pac, sudo service lightdm start
<pac> glpiana: fatto
<glpiana> pac, e?
<pac> glpiana: TUTTO BLOCCATO
<pac> pardon
<glpiana> !maiuscolo | pac
<ubot-it> pac: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<glpiana> pac, ctrl+alt+f1 e riavvia con ctl+alt+canc
<pac> glpiana: fatto
<glpiana> pac, non dirmi "fatto" ogni volta, dimmi l'effetto che ottieni, che mi da più informazioni. grazie
<pac> glpiana: va bene
<pac> glpiana: riapparso il terminale
<glpiana> pac, scrivi: dpkg -l | grep gnome-shell
<glpiana> la riga che esce comincia per ii o per rc oppure non esce niente?
<doubler> glpiana, sorta di scheda video che mi ritrovo e non riproduce bene manco i divx
<pac> glpiana: opzione -1 sconosciuta
<glpiana> doubler, pac è una elle non un uno
<pac> glpiana: scusa
<doubler> glpiana,  di nulla
<glpiana> doubler, lol, sorry era per pac non per te :D
<pac> glpiana: esce un pò di roba
<pac> glpiana: in fondo esce con ii
<glpiana> pac, gnome-shell ha ii?
<pac> glpiana: si
<glpiana> pac, ctrl+alt+f1 e fai login. poi scrivi: sudo service lightdm stop
<glpiana> pac, poi scrivi startx
<pac> glpiana: è andata bene
<pac> glpiana: se faccio termina sessione posso reimpostare gnome?
<glpiana> pac, no, apri le impostazioni di sistema
<glpiana> pac, poi account untente e togli il login automatico
<pac> glpiana: non si riesce!
<glpiana> pac, spiega
<pac> glpiana: clicco ma non si apre niente
<pac> glpiana: il lucchetto è sbloccato
<glpiana> pac, allora quando hai rimosso unity hai tirato via un bel  po' di roba
<glpiana> ah il lucchetto
<glpiana> e clicca su sblocca
<pac> glpiana: è sbloccatto
<pac> sblocato
<pac> ciao+
<glpiana> porbabile che faccia così perchè lightdm non è in esecuzione -.-
<glpiana> pac, in un terminale scrivi: dpkg -l | grep gnome-session-fallabck
<pac> glpiana: posso solo cambiare password
<glpiana> *gnome-session-fallback
<glpiana> !paste | pac
<ubot-it> pac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pac> glpiana: aspetta mi collegao con il portatile
<Odo> Giorno
<pac_> glpiana: non esce niente
<glpiana> pac_, scrivi: sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<pac_> dpkg -l | grep gnome-session-fallaback
<glpiana> pac_, quando finisce scrivi: sudo /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm-set-defaults -s gnome-fallback
<glpiana> pac_, daI anche sudo apt-get install --reinstall lightdm        che non si sa mai
<glpiana> pac_, poi chiudi la sessione e riavvia con ctrl+alt+canc         e vediamo che fa
<pac_> glpiana: va bene
<glpiana> torno tra un poco
<doubler> un programma buono per scannerizzare?
<pac> doubler: simple scan comodissimo
<pac> glpiana: sono ancora bloccato ora devo scappare ti disturberò più tardi grazie!
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<zappo_> giorno a tutti,glpiana
<glpiana> ciao zappo_
<_Crow_> giorno
<ksol> I need help with translating three sentences, anyone up for the task?
<glpiana> ksol, please join #ubuntu-it-chat
<giuseppe1> giorno a tutti
<giuseppe1> ho fatto l'aggiornamento a ubuntu 12/04 e il browser e open office sono in inglese qualche sugg.?
<glpiana> giuseppe1, vai sulle impostazioni di sistema -> supporto lingue e vedi se ti rpopone di installare pacchetti. se non lo fa dimmelo che vediamo cosa installare o configurare
<giuseppe1> glpiana, ok
<giuseppe1> glpiana, propone!installo?
<glpiana> giuseppe1, sì
<giuseppe1> glpiana, fatto,ma nulla è cambiato
<glpiana> giuseppe1, ora su firefox vai su tools -> extension o add ons, quelli che in italiano sono i componenti aggiuntivi
<glpiana> giuseppe1, a sinistra dovresti vedere lenguage, attiva l'italiano se c'è
<Elia90> buongiorno a tutti...vorrei chiedervi...ho installato ubuntu e mentre sto sul desktop nessun problema...ma quando apro una qualsiasi applicazione, anche il puntatore del mouse è ben visibile, non mi fa cliccare niente,come se fosse morto,fino a quando non chiudo le finestre con alt+f4 e torno nella home...qualcuno sa dirmi quale sia il motivo di tutto ciò?
<glpiana> Elia90, strano comportamento. hai aggiornato il sistema dopo l'installazione?
<doubler> glpiana, c'è una mappa caratteri in ubuntu?
<giuseppe1> glpiana, per l'italiano c'è un pulsante "disable"
<glpiana> doubler, c'è tabella caratteri
<Elia90> certo...è la prima cosa che ho fatto installare tutto ciò che mi chiedeva di fare il gestore aggiornamenti
<doubler> glpiana,  grazie!
<glpiana> giuseppe1, dopo aver installato i pachcetti hai chiuso e riaperto firefox?
<glpiana> Elia90, che interfaccia usi?
<Elia90> gnome
<glpiana> Elia90, gnome shell o gnome classic?
<giuseppe1> glpiana, si
<Elia90> quella predefinita che usa ubuntu...credo sia gnome classic
<glpiana> Elia90, quella predefinita di ubutnu è unity. a meno che tu sia su una vecchia versione
<glpiana> giuseppe1, prova a riavviare il pc o anche solo a terminare la sessione e rientrare
<giuseppe1> glpiana, ok
<Elia90> ah infatti non sapevo cos'era questa unity...in giro nei forum dicono che dia problemi...come faccio a disabilitarlo e mettere gnome classic?
<glpiana> Elia90, nei forum dicono tante cose. con unity puoi provare anche la versione senza accelerazione, magari non ti da problemi. se vuoi gnome classic installa il pacchetto gnome-session-fallback
<glpiana> Elia90, poi al login scegli gnome classic
<Elia90> ok...e come faccio invece in unity a togliere l'accelerazione?
<glpiana> Elia90, semp0re dalla schermata di login, cliccando sulla rotella scegli la voce ubuntu 2d
<glpiana> *sempre
<Elia90> ok...e questo potrebbe risolvere il problema?
<glpiana> Elia90, prova :)
<Elia90> ok...per installare gnome classic devo usare da terminale il comando apt-get?
<glpiana> Elia90, o software center se riesci ad avviarlo
<glpiana> Elia90, da terminale sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<Elia90> sì software center sì
<Elia90> ok proverò da terminale allora...altrimenti non potrebbe essere anche un problema di driver?
<glpiana> Elia90, potrebbe. che scheda video hai?
<Elia90> zotac geforce gtx 470
<Elia90> gpu nvidia
<giuseppe1> glpiana, riacceso ed è tutto in italiano!!mille grazie come sempre!!
<glpiana> Elia90, ti ha propsto i driver proprietari?
<Elia90> sì mi ha fatto installare i driver aggiuntivi nvidia con accelerazione 3d,,,ora nn ricordo come si chiamino precisamente ma ricordo la descrizione del 3d
<glpiana> Elia90, prova se unity 2d ti risolve i problemi
<Elia90> okok grazie :)
<Elia90> ma devo dire no all'installazione dei driver nvidia?
<glpiana> Elia90, no, di solito va bene installarli se vengono proposti, ma lascio le considerazioni a chi ha una scheda nvidia
<Elia90> ok...più che altro che tutto il resto mni funziona e siccome in uni mi trovo bene con linux volevo continuare ad usarlo...e mi funziona tutto anche a casa,...solo che sto problema del mouse è frustrante :(
<zappo_> giorno!dopo essere passato ad ubuntu 12/04 open office è in inglese sono andato su impostazioni sistema,lingue,ma non mi chiede aggiornamenti c'è qualche altra cosa da installare?
<pac_> glpiana: posso disturbare
<pac_> al login di ubuntu appare il terminale e non riesco più ad entrare nel sistema
<jester-> zappo_: libreoffice-l10n-it
<zappo_> jester-, nel terminale?
<jester-> zappo_: installa il pacchetto
<zappo_> jester-, fatto e è ok,ma anche firefox è in inglese
<jester-> zappo_: firefox-locale-it poi devi attivare it in componenti aggiuntivi e disattivare l'inglese
<zappo_> jester-, ok
<glpiana> pac, quindi non è cambiato nulla da prima?
<pac> glpiana: nulla
<pac> glpiana: sono fermo con questo terminale
<glpiana> pac, oki, hai rmosso unity per motivi di spazio?
<pac> glpiana: sono riuscito a reinstallarlo
<pac> glpiana: no di spazio ne ho
<glpiana> pac, oki allora prova a scrivere unity --replace   in quel temrinale
<dr4kk4r^> salve :D
<pac> glpiana: mi da un scco di errori
<glpiana> pac, e non si avvia nulla?
<pac> glpiana: nulla
<glpiana> pac, se non ti ha restituito il prompt premi ctrl+c
<glpiana> pac, ti restituisce il prompt? puoi scirvere nel terminale?
<pac> glpiana: SI
<pac> SI
<glpiana> pac, scrivi: gnome-panel
<pac> si
<pac> glpiana: avviato
<pac> glpiana: ma c'è sempre il terminale
<glpiana> pac, non mi interessa. vei l'icona in alto a destra per accedere alle impostazioni di sistema?
<pac> glpiana: si ma non rispondono
<glpiana> pac, ctrl+alt+t   ti apre un terminale?
<pac> glpiana: no
<glpiana> pac, alt+f2 funziona?
<pac> glpiana: no
<glpiana> pac, ctrl+alt+f1, fai login testuale
<pac> glpiana: ci sono
<glpiana> pac, scrivi: DISPLAY=:0 metacity --replace
<glpiana> pac, poi con alt+f7 torna in interfaccia e vedi se riesci a fare qualcosa
<pac> glpiana: no niente
<glpiana> pac, ma non riesci a interagire con l afinestra o non si sblocca?
<pac> glpiana: prima opzione
<glpiana> pac, torna in ctrl+alt+f1 e scrivi: cat /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<pac> glpiana: va bene
<glpiana> pac, e dimmi cosa leggi di fianco a user-session
<zappo_> jester-, tutto ok grazie!!!!!
<pac> glpiana: gnome-fallback
<glpiana> pac, secondo me il problema è altrove a questo punto. resettiamo gnome
<glpiana> !gnomereset | pac
<ubot-it> pac: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<pac> glpiana: noin perdo i dati?
<pac> non
<glpiana> pac, dati no, configurazioni personali sì
<pac> glpiana: quindi ero con fatica a far ruotare lo schermo perderò questa funzione?
<glpiana> pac, non so come tu abbia configurato sta roba. se i file che hai toccato stanno sotto a una di quelle directory la perdi, se no non l aperdi
<pac> glpiana: e non lo so nemmeno io è stata dura mettere insieme tutte le info che ho ricevuto. Non ho alternartive quindi?
<glpiana> pac, l'alternativa è pensare a cosa altro può aver provocato sto problema
<pac> glpiana: io ho solo sbagliato scegliere interfaccia grafica al momento del login come può questo avere causato tutti questi danni
<glpiana> pac, non è che hai usato un qualche ubutnu tweak o robe simili?
<pac> glpiana: si ma non ho mai avuto problemi
<glpiana> eccolo
<pac> glpiana: tweak e recovery mode non sono compattibili
<glpiana> io so solo che a volte tweak fa danni
<pac> glpiana: e come potevo saperlo niente si riaprte da capo
<pac> glpiana: ma non conviene reinstallare il sistema da zero salvando i dati?
<glpiana> pac, aspetta un attimo
<pac> glpiana: va bene
<glpiana> pac, se reinstalli non pensi di avere maggiori probabilità di inficiare le tue modifiche per la rotazione?
<pac> glpiana: si certo hai ragione
<pac> glpiana: da che parte comincio
<glpiana> aspetta
<pac> glpiana: aspetto
<glpiana> pac, ctrl+alt+f1 e fai login testuale
<pac> glpiana: ci sono
<glpiana> pac, sudo adduser pippo
<pac> glpiana: sono fermo a stanza
<glpiana> pac, premi invio
<glpiana> pac, continua fino al prompt
<pac> glpiana: ci sono
<glpiana> pac, sudo adduser pippo sudo
<pac> glpiana: ok
<glpiana> pac, sudo nano /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<glpiana> pac, aggiungi in fondo: autologin-user=pippo
<pac> glpiana: ok
<glpiana> pac, avevi già una iga con scritto autologin-user=
<glpiana> ?
<pac> glpiana: in che senso
<glpiana> pac, il file che stai editando contiene già una riga autologin-user=tizio?
<pac> glpiana: no
<glpiana> pac, ok, ctrl+o per salvare  e apoi ctrl+x per uscire da nano
<pac> glpiana: ok
<pac> glpiana: sono al prompt
<glpiana> pac, sudo reboot
<pac> glpiana: niente tutto uguale ci possiamo aggiornbare nel pomeriggio?
<glpiana> pac, sei davanti al temrinale?
<pac> glpiana: SI
<pac> si
<glpiana> scrivi: whoami
<glpiana> cosa esce?
<pac> glpiana: esce pasquale
<glpiana> pac, ma quando da console gli dai sudo service lightdm stop cosa ti risponde?
<pac> glpiana: mi chiede la password
<glpiana> e fin lì
<glpiana> e dopo che l'hai messa?
<pac> glpiana: si
<pac> ed è fermo a alsa midi
<glpiana> pac, e dopo che l'hai messa sì che cosa significa?
<pac> glpiana: appaiono diverse voci e l'ultima è alsa midi emulartion
<pac> glpiana: il cursore lampeggia
<pac> purtroppo devo scappare ti trovo nel pomeriggio?
<glpiana> pac, ctrl+alt+f1 e scrivi: sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<pac> glpiana: chiede di scegliere gdm o lightdm
<glpiana> pac, scegli lightdm
<pac> glpiana: ok
<pac> glpiana: ora ho tre colonne
<glpiana> ???
<pac> se do invio continuano a scorrere
<pac> scusami devo proprio scappare ti ringrzio tanto e spero di trovarti nel pomeriggio ciao
<filo1234> non credo che glpiana lo speri lol
<glpiana> lol
<neramarea> salve. come do' i privilegi a un programma?
<glpiana> neramarea, che privilegi? che devi fare?
<neramarea> ogni tanto uso bleachbit, ma se lo lancio da icona, non può accedere a tutto, quindi mi tocca dare sudo bleachbit da terminale... ma in quel modo il mio collegamento nel launcher è inutile...
<glpiana> neramarea, modifica il launcher mettendo gksu bleachbit
<neramarea> e comme se fa?
<glpiana> neramarea, cerchi bleachbit.desktop con locate (sarà probabilmente in /usr/share/applications) e lo editi con gksu gedit. cerchi la riga Exec e modifichi
<glpiana> neramarea, anche se io non lo farei
<glpiana> il fatto che richieda permessi di amministratore fa sì che tu ci pensi più di una volta prima di usarlo
<neramarea> why?
<neramarea> ah
<neramarea> cmq grazie
<neramarea> ;-)
<dimitri__> salve
<enzo_> Buongiorno cari ragazzi, avrei un piccolo problema, mi hanno detto di chiedere su questa chat. Allora il mio problema è che non funziona il video con skype con ubuntu 12.04
<glpiana> enzo_, la webcam funziona con altri programmi?
<enzo_> funziona se voglio "voglio farmi una foto per intenderci" col programmino che cè gia su ubuntu
<glpiana> enzo_, oki, scrivi in un temrinale questo comando: locate v4l1compat.so
<glpiana> !paste | enzo_
<ubot-it> enzo_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<TaLaDo> enzo_, provala con Cheese
<glpiana> TaLaDo, ha già detto che funziona
<enzo_> talado sono un po spratico :)
<enzo_> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/977678/
<TaLaDo> ok ok non alteratevi :)
<glpiana> e chi si altera?
<filo1234> io
<glpiana> enzo_, ora skype è chiuso?
<enzo_> si si
<glpiana> enzo_, sempre nel temrinale scrivi: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<glpiana> enzo_, poi prova la webcam e dimmi se va
<sergios> salve a tutti!
<enzo_> si glpiana cosi funziona
<glpiana> enzo_, oki, ora dobbiamo modificare il launcher allora
<enzo_> ok :)
<glpiana> enzo_, su che versione di ubutnu sei e che interfacci ausi?
<enzo_> devo lasciare skype aperto?
<glpiana> enzo_, indifferente per ora
<enzo_> ubuntu 12.04
<glpiana> enzo_, unity?
<enzo_> come faccio a darti una risposta certa?, su info del sistema?
<glpiana> enzo_, no, hai una barra a sinistra coi tastoni?
<enzo_> si si
<glpiana> enzo_, oki, nel terminale (aprine un altro magari se quello ora è occupato da skype) scrivi: gksu gedit /usr/share/applications/skype.desktop
<glpiana> enzo_, dovresti vedere la riga: Exec=skype
<enzo_> glpiana mi si è aperto un file
<glpiana> enzo_, doveva farlo :) vedi la riga di cui sopra?
<enzo_> :) si si l ho vista
<it-39> buongiorno
<glpiana> enzo_, la modifichi in: Exec=LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<glpiana> enzo_, poi salvi. chiudi gedit, chiudi skype
<sergios> vorrei installare le guest addition su una macchina virtuale virtual box (sistema ospite windows, sistema ospitante ubuntu 11.10) l'hd della macchina virtuale lo usavo già con mac e avevo già installato le guest addiction sul sistema... ma se adesso provo a condividere una cartella non riesco a trovarla. se provo areinstallare le geust addiction mi dice che è impossibile http://pastebin.com/uJde20BV
<glpiana> enzo_, termina anche la sessione, così ricarica i launcher e poi prova skype. vediamo se la modifica va bene. se no, facciamo in altro modo
<sergios> ho trovato una iso delle nuove ma forse devo prima disintallare la vecchia versione, vero?
<enzo_> ok ok allora ravvio e ritorno
<glpiana> sergios, c'entra niente con questo canale
<glpiana> !chat | sergios
<ubot-it> sergios: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<sergios> ok, scusate! :)
<enzo_> glpiana rieccomi
<glpiana> enzo_, va?
<enzo_> adesso appena clicco sull'applicazione non si apre piu skype
<glpiana> enzo_, oki, allora abbiamo modificato male :D
<glpiana> enzo_, mettiamo a posto quel launcher intanto
<glpiana> nel terminale dai di nuovo: gksu gedit /usr/share/applications/skype.desktop
<glpiana> enzo_, e al posto di Exec=LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype metti Exec=skype           e poi sala
<glpiana> enzo_, e controlla poi che si avvii skype
<glpiana> enzo_, anzi
<enzo_> si dimmi
<glpiana> enzo_, un secondo solo
<enzo_> si si qui sono tranquillo fai con comodo
<deli> buon pomeriggio, potete aiutarmi a capire se ho installato i driver nvidia e come posso fare per attivare il 3d?
<glpiana> deli, lsmod | grep nvidia   nel terminale
<deli> esce scritto     nvidia    12319264   0
<deli> nvidia in rosso
<glpiana> deli, scrivi: glxinfo | grep -i render
<deli> com'è che si fa uno scree shot? :)
<deli> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/977716/
<glpiana> enzo_, modifica in Exec=bash -c 'LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype'
<glpiana> enzo_, poi salva il file e provalo
<glpiana> deli, qualcosa non va coi tuoi driver. che driver hai messo e come?
<enzo_> ok glpiana
<glpiana> per la schermata premi il tasto stamp
<deli> ho provato ad installare i driver nvidia come ho trovato su internet... mi sa che ho pastricciato troppo... non ricordo
<glpiana> deli, quindi non con il gestore di driver aggiuntivi di ubutnu?
<enzo_> glpiana funziona tutto perfettamente
<enzo_> grazie tantissimo
<glpiana> enzo_, bene :)
<enzo_> glpiana ti ringrazio molto per il tuo tempo :)
<glpiana> enzo_, fatti una copia di quel file, così se dovessi aggiornare skype e dovesse sparire, lo rimpiazzi
<deli> uhm.... prima con quello.... poi pensando che ci fosse qualcosa che non andava ho provato da terminale
<enzo_> ok ok ok :) grazie mille
<glpiana> deli, col .run scaricato dal sito?
<deli> no
<deli> se vado su driver aggiuntivi ora esce questo http://imagebin.org/211646
<deli> che faccio formatto tutto? :)
<kaurubuntu> salve a tutti
<kaurubuntu> qualcuno conosce il canale irc per centos?
<kaurubuntu> lo so che qui è solo per ubuntu ma ve lo chiedo nel caso be siete a conoscenza
<kaurubuntu> potete anche rispondermi con un si o un no per dinci
<deli> c'è il modo di rimediare al guaio che ho combinato con i driver della scheda video?
<Seccardo> Buongiorno a tutti!
<Seccardo> Mi servirebbe una dritta per una reinstallazione "pulita" di Kubuntu su un PC con doppia partizione.
<K99Brain> Seccardo, beh, installa normalmente
<K99Brain> Seccardo, se hai home separata la rimetti come home senza formattare
<Seccardo> K99Brain: ti spiego... ho fatto l'avanazamento da CD alla ultima LTS, ma il sistema non è molto stabile (Plasma crasha spesso). volevo a questo punto eliminare le partizioni ubuntu e reinstallare con il DVD completo di KUBUNTU 12.04
<Seccardo> K99Brain: la home non è separata ma mi sta tutto su una chiavetta. Il grosso è nel PC fisso (che non mi sono fidato a upgradare)
<K99Brain> Seccardo, prima di reinstallare però ti consiglio una prova
<Seccardo> certo dimmi
<K99Brain> Seccardo, prova semplicemente a resettare tutte le impostazioni di kde e dei programmi
<K99Brain> Seccardo, le instabilità potrebbero essere dovute semplicemente al fatto che i nuovi programmi usano impostazioni vecchie
<Seccardo> quindi si tratta di cancellare TUTTE le cartelle nascoste della home?
<K99Brain> Seccardo, si
<K99Brain> farei sta prova, prima di reinstallare tutto da zero
<Seccardo> K99Brain: avevo pensato una cosa del genere, ma non mi fidavo eccessivamente a farlo. :)
<Seccardo> K99Brain: ora provo... se non torno in tempi ragionevoli, significa che qualcosa è andato storto. :)
<Seccardo> a dopo!
<K99Brain> a dopo
<Seccardo> quit
<hobo_> ciao ragazzi ,è consigliabile passare a ubuntu 12.04 ? io ho il 10.04 e mi va bene,il mio portatile nn è molto potente,quindi non so
<glpiana> hobo_, la 10.4 è supportata ancora per un anno come versione desktop e ancora per 3 anni come versione server
<hobo_> e dopo che succede?
<glpiana> hobo_, non ci saranno più aggiornamenti. ma tanto il mondo finisce quest'anno, che ti frega ;)
<hobo_> come so se posso installare la 12.04 sul mio portatile?
<glpiana> hobo_, anzitutto scarichi il cdlive, fai un cd o una chiavetta e lo provi
<glpiana> !release | hobo_
<ubot-it> hobo_: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<hobo_> c è funzione prova?
<glpiana> hobo_, sì, ti appare dopo il caricamento se la lasci fare, oppure come vedi l'icona in basso premi un tasto, scegli la lingua e poi scegli la prima voce dell'elenco
<hobo_> grazie 1000
<NIIIIIIK> Ciao a tutti
<NIIIIIIK> c'è qualcunoo
<NIIIIIIK> sto cercando un modo tramite snmp di sapere in numero di processi
<NIIIIIIK> in esecuzione
<K99Brain> tramite snmp?
<NIIIIIIK> si
<filo1234> NIIIIIIK: devi usare snmpget
<NIIIIIIK> come faccio a fare la query  ?
<filo1234> dal server snmp naturalmente
<NIIIIIIK> in che modo ?
<NIIIIIIK> intanto cerco su google :)
<filo1234> snmpget -c GRUPPO localhost:4301  ad esempio
<filo1234> 3401*
<filo1234> NIIIIIIK: snmpget --help
<dimitri__> volevo sapere...come tolgo la barra di scorrimento esterna da unity e rimetto quella classica
<pac> all'avvio di ubuntu trovo il terminale in una finestra e non posso più entrare nel sistema.
<glpiana> pac, vai in ctrl+alt+f1 fai il login, dai sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm   e scegli gdm
<glpiana> pac, poi riavvia
<NIIIIIIK> uhmm
<NIIIIIIK> si, ma il numero di processi ? come faccio ad averlo
<glpiana> dimitri__, installi gnome-session-fallback e al login scegli gnome classic
<dimitri__> glpiana, ho installato gnome e funziona...la domanda era relativa a unity. c'e' un modo per togliere questa scomoda scroolbar da unity ?
<glpiana> dimitri__, non ci siamo capiti. se al login scegli gnome classic la barra non appare
<enzotib> glpiana, penso intenda un'altra cosa
<enzotib> glpiana, le nuove barre di scorrimento per tutte le applicazioni, quelle sottili con il cursore che appare solo se ci vai su col mouse
<glpiana> enzotib, aaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Athariel> salve a tutti
<Athariel> =)
<glpiana> dimitri__, pazienta un sesonco, avevo visto qualcosa al riguardo
<pac> glpiana: ho fatto e mi il prompt
<glpiana> pac, hai già riavviato?
<pac> glpiana: no ora lo faccio
<pac> glpiana: stavolta posso fare il login ma non prende la pass
<glpiana> pac, controlla che l'utente non sia pippo
<pac> glpiana: come user mi da altri
<Joshua^Dunamis> pac: la password non si legge
<enzotib> dimitri__, echo "export LIBOVERLAY_SCROLLBAR=0" | sudo tee /etc/X11/Xsession.d/80overlayscrollbars
<Joshua^Dunamis> pac: cioè non appare mentre la digiti sulla shell
<enzotib> dimitri__, poi riavvia la sessione
<glpiana> Joshua^Dunamis, sta parlando di altro
<Joshua^Dunamis> glpiana: ah okkk
<glpiana> pac, scegli altri, metti il nome del tuo utente e la tua password. controlla anhce che sessione è quella selezionata
<Athariel> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<pac> glpiana: sono entrato
<pac> glpiana: come utente giusto però soni in ubuntu avevo cercato di entrare in gnome ora riprovo
<Athariel> qualcuno mi dice come scaricare
<Athariel> un mio amico mi ha detto che si può fare
<pac> glpiana: sono entrato come pippo in gnome.....e non c'è niente solo il desktop!
<enzotib> Athariel, non qui
<enzotib> !irc | Athariel
<ubot-it> Athariel: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<pac> glpiana: ora mi chiede di fare l'avanzamento a 12.04
<pac> glpiana: dico di di si? ma poi le impostazioni del tablet le perdo?
<sabayonuser> ciao a tutti
<sabayonuser> per entrare via ssh tramite internet debbo aprire la porta 22 nel PC che riceverà la mia connessione, giusto?
<sabayonuser> il mio amico ha ubuntu, devo configurargli qualcosa là? o basta aver installato openssh-server?
<filo1234> no, devio aprirla sul router per l'ip del pc
<sabayonuser> filo1234: scusami, si, l'ho aperta nel suo ruoter
<sabayonuser> non serve pre nel mio, vero?
<enzotib> più che aprire, bisogna impostare il "port forwarding"
<sabayonuser> serve pure
<filo1234> il NAT devi fare
<enzotib> a volte noto come "virtual server"
<sabayonuser> enzotib: io gli ho fatto seguire questo---> http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Thomson-Alcatel/TG585v7/SSH.htm
<Athariel> !irc
<ubot-it> leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<pac> è possibile essere in gnome classic ed avere la barra laterale di ubuntu?
<filo1234> pac: scegli unity2d al login
<pac> anzi sopra ho pure due barre una su l'altra
<pac> filo1234: provo
<sabayonuser> perchè mi da connection refused
<filo1234> da li se non l'haiinstallato, installa ccsm, lo avvii e abiliti unity
<enzotib> sabayonuser, dato che a volte i router utilizzano loro stessi la porta 22, sarebbe il caso di provare con un'altra porta
<pac> filo1234: però io vorrei utilizzare gnome
<filo1234> "callisco" ?
<filo1234> uhmmm?? classico?
<sabayonuser> ezno
<sabayonuser> enzotib: ora provo
<enzotib> !tab | sabayonuser
<ubot-it> sabayonuser: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<enzotib> sabayonuser, naturalmente devi anche modificare /etc/ssh/sshd_config,
<pac> filo1234: no quello normale con finetre e applicazioni
<enzotib> sabayonuser, la porta del server mi pare sia all'inizio del file
<filo1234> pac: dicevo gnome-fallback?
<enzotib> sabayonuser, e riavviare il server ssh
<pac> filo1234: qual'è?
<sabayonuser> enzotib: scusami, ecco ciò ke mi dà
<filo1234> il vecchio gnome?
<enzotib> sabayonuser, evita le kappa, please
<sabayonuser> ssh: connect to host blablablabla port 22: Connection timed out
<sabayonuser> enzotib: ok
<sabayonuser> provo allora a cambiargli la porta?
<pac> filo1234: se è quello che ti fa apparire tutte le applicazioni e i desktop sulla sinistra allora si ma se lo scelgo mi appare ubuntu con la barra laterale
<glpiana> pac, al login scegli gnome
<pac> glpiana: è quello che ho fatto ma sono su ubuntu
<glpiana> pac, esci e riprova. quel che dici non ha senso
<pac> glpiana: se scelgo gnome mi da come user altri
<pac> glpiana: l'ho guià fatto più volte
<enzotib> sabayonuser, il client dovrà usare ssh -p 2222 user@host, per esempio
<enzotib> sabayonuser, supponendo che usi la 2222
<glpiana> pac, per favore, vai al login, scrivi la tua password e rpima di premere invio come sessione scegli gnome
<sauro> Buongiorno a tutti. Ho il seguente problema con Unity: nella pagina "home" della Dash mi sono sparite tutte le icone ed i documenti recenti. digitando i nomi dei programma nella barra in alto, mi appaiono regolarmente. Il sistema, "Precise LTS", funziona perfettamente.
<pac> glpiana: ma se metto la mia password con user altri non entra
<pac> glpiana: e se cambio user mi va in ubuntu
<glpiana> !gnomereset | sauro
<ubot-it> sauro: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<glpiana> pac, altri non è il nome di uno user, se c'è altri devi scrivere il nome e poi la password
<sabayonuser> enzotib: ah, comunque debbo dargli la porta, anche se gliel'ho cambiata nel file di config
<pac> glpiana: se faccio così appare il simbolo dell'attesa ma non va avanti
<enzotib> sabayonuser, nel config lo fai per il server
<pac> glpiana: non c'è qualche problema nella gestione degli utenti
<sabayonuser> enzotib: eccolo, perfetto capito
<enzotib> sabayonuser, quando poi cerchi di connetterti, il client deve usare la porta giusta, corrispondente a quella usata dal server
<glpiana> pac, ci rinuncio. mi stai tirando scemo
<pac> glpiana: scusami ma ti descrivo quello che succede come potrei fare altrimenti
<sauro> ubot.it ok, provo. Grazie
<Joshua^Dunamis> pac: ma quale è il problema? Fammi una sintesi breve
<pac> Joshua^Dunamis: ho la finestra del login e non rioesco ad entrare in gnome con le mie credenziali
<Paul____> scusate
<Paul____> ogni tanto mi compare una notifica sul pc
<Joshua^Dunamis> pac: che versione di ubuntu?
<sabayonuser> enzotib: graziee!! ciaooo!!!
<pac> Joshua^Dunamis: davanti a me ho la voce altri sotto uno spazio bianco e poi la scelta di gnome
<Paul____> rileva un errore nei pacchetti
<enzotib> suppongo che abbia funzionato
<pac> Joshua^Dunamis: 11.10
<glpiana> pac, nello spazio bianco cosa scrivi?
<Paul____> però dal gestore di aggiornamenti funziona tutto
<enzotib> Paul____, apri un terminale, scrivi sudo apt-get update, e metti su pastebin
<Paul____> ok
<pac> glpiana: ho provato tutto anche perché di fianco non c'è scritta cosa devo usare se user o pass
<Joshua^Dunamis> pac: per gnome che intendi? Gnome-shell o Gnome Classic?
<Paul____> mi inviate un link per pastebin?
<pac> Joshua^Dunamis: gnome shell
<glpiana> Paul____, scrivi il nome del tuo user
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> sorry Paul____ non era per te
<Paul____> ok
<Joshua^Dunamis> pac: okk ma il dm è Lightdm o Gdm?
<glpiana> pac, scrivi il nome del tuo user
<glpiana> Joshua^Dunamis, adesso ha gdm
<enzotib> !paste| Paul____
<ubot-it> Paul____: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Joshua^Dunamis> glpiana: mmm okkk allora fai come dice glpiana
<Joshua^Dunamis> ops
<pac> Joshua^Dunamis: gdm
<Joshua^Dunamis> pac: mmm okkk allora fai come dice glpiana
<glpiana> Joshua^Dunamis, lol farò come dico io allora :D
<pac> glpiana: fatto ma ritona come descritto prima
<Paul____> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/977864/
<Joshua^Dunamis> pac: scrivi il nome del tuo utente e poi la pawword
<Paul____> ecco qui
<filo1234> pac: da console dai questo ls /etc/gdm
<Joshua^Dunamis> glpiana: XD
<glpiana> pac, metti il nome dello user, poi la password e prima di premere invio scegli la sessione
<filo1234> pac: dimmi se hai un file tipo custom.conf
<Joshua^Dunamis> *password
<enzotib> !chi | Paul____, altrimenti mi può sfuggire il messaggio
<ubot-it> Paul____, altrimenti mi può sfuggire il messaggio: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<pac> filo1234: fatto ho 4 scritte blu e una verde
<Joshua^Dunamis> pac: poi dovresti avere una voce sessione e li scegli Gnome-shell
<filo1234> pac: dimmi se hai un file tipo custom.conf
<pac> Joshua^Dunamis: la voce gnome shell non c'era
<enzotib> Paul____, sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<pac> filo1234: in quello che vedo non
<enzotib> Paul____, poi di nuovo il comando di prima con update
<Joshua^Dunamis> pac: installa sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<filo1234> pac: dai il comando users
<glpiana> Joshua^Dunamis, già è installato. al massimo faglielo reinstallare o riconfigurare
<filo1234> pac: pippo esiste ancora?
<pac> Joshua^Dunamis: è già alla più recente
<pac> filo1234: pippo non c'è
<AngelForget> buon pomeriggio a tutti
<Paul____> incollo il risultato?
<filo1234> pac: e che fine h afatto?
<Joshua^Dunamis> pac: allora sudo apt-get --reinstall install gnome-shell
<enzotib> !chi | Paul____
<ubot-it> Paul____: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<Paul____> enzotib incollo il risultato?
<filo1234> pac: ls /home/
<enzotib> Paul____, sì
<pac> filo1234: non saprei
<Paul____> enzotib ok
<filo1234> be s enon lo sai tu
<filo1234> pac: ls /home/
<sauro> ubot-it, mi hai risposto tu prima, per le indicazioni sul ripristino di Unity (ho dovuto riavviare).
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pac> filo1234: ora provo
<Paul____> enzotib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/977870/
<glpiana> sauro, risultato?
<pac> filo1234: pasquale e pippo in blu
<filo1234> ok
<enzotib> Paul____, ora è tutto a posto, non dovresti più avere quel messaggio
<pac> Joshua^Dunamis: fatto
<filo1234> pac: spe un secondo
<pac> filo1234: va bene
<Paul____> enzotib: ti ringrazio sei stato gentilissimo
<enzotib> Paul____, di niente :)
<Paul____> ciao a tutti
<doubler> chi ha come scheda video una nvidia?
<glpiana> !chi | doubler
<ubot-it> doubler: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<glpiana> !qualcuno | doubler
<ubot-it> doubler: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<sauro> glpiana, Unity è tornata alle configurazioni di origine (icone, dimensioni, ecc) ma la home è sempre vuota ed i documenti/applicazioni recenti non sono presenti
<glpiana> sauro, ma stiamo parlando solo della dash o proprio della directory /home/utente?
<doubler> enzotib,  sapresti configurare la scheda nvidia gts450?
<filo1234> pac: al login clicca su altri ... ti chiederà l'utente, scrivici pippo
<pac> filo1234: fatto
<filo1234> dai invio e metti la password
<pac> filo1234: però ho solo lo sfondo
<filo1234> ridai invio
<pac> filo1234: non c'è niente ne barre ne menu nulla
<doubler> filo1234,  tu puoi aiutarmi?
<filo1234> pac: alt f2
<glpiana> doubler, esponi il problema e chi sa ti aiuta
<filo1234> pac: scrivi gnome-terminal
<pac> filo1234: niente non va alt f2
<Joshua^Dunamis> pac: allora sudo apt-get --reinstall install gnome-shell
<pac> Joshua^Dunamis: l'ho fatto prima
<filo1234> pac: pac torna in console ctrl+alt+f1
<pac> devo rifarlo?
<filo1234> stai calmo
<Joshua^Dunamis> pac: no
<filo1234> pac: pac torna in console ctrl+alt+f1
<doubler> ok....i film o i video in generale si vedono smussati in orizzontale, effetto frangia diciamo....nelle scene rapide
<filo1234> ps ax | grep session
<pac> filo1234: login come pippo?
<filo1234> come vuoi
<sauro> glpiana, in che senso? i documenti sono "fisicamente presenti nella /home/utente, ma la dash non evidenzia i recenti e la scheda home (della dash) appare completamente vuota.
<pac> filo1234: FATTO
<pac> fatto pardon
<glpiana> sauro, oki, ora ho capito. ma non so a cosa sia dovuto. apri un documento o altro e poi vedi se la dash si ripopola
<filo1234> pac: ce la fai a farmi vedere l'output?
<pac> filo1234: no
<filo1234> pac: se hai la rete  sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<pac> filo1234: ora provo
<filo1234> pac: poi ps ax | grep session | pastebinit
<filo1234> e mi dai il link
<sauro> glpiana, no, non si ripopola ne con i documenti nè con le applicazioni .
<Athariel> irc.openjoke.org.
<glpiana> sauro, allora guarda questo thread del forumhttp://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=519675 gli utlimi messaggi, dove indicano il link a ubuntuforum
<glpiana> sauro, eventualemtne, se avevi impostazioni che vorresti riavere, rimetti a posto le directory che hai rinominato prima
<pac> filo1234: comando non trovato
<pac> filo1234: ora mi è apparso un indirizzo lo ricopoi?
<pac> filo1234: http://paste.ubuntu.com/977844/
<glpiana> pac, dubito sia l'indirizzo giusto
<filo1234> -.-
<Joshua^Dunamis> pac: ma che hai combinato in questo sistema? E' Ubuntu 11.10 hai detto ma hai aggiunto repositories particolari e perchè hai messo gdm al posto di LightDM?
<sauro> glpiana, ok verifico.
<pac> glpiana: ho controllato è giusto
<pac> Joshua^Dunamis: io ho solo seguito dei consigli non saprei dire cosa ho fatto mi dispiace
<glpiana> Joshua^Dunamis, gdm, che già avevo, gliel'ho fatto configurare io come default. se dal topic prendi l'indirizzo dei log del canale e dai un'occhiata ti fai un'idea del perchè
<pac> Joshua^Dunamis: posso rimediare
<glpiana> pac, hai provato ad aprirlo?
<pac> glpiana: cosa l'indirizzo ora provo
<Joshua^Dunamis> mmm capisco magari do un'occhiata ai logs perchè infatti non sto capendo la situazione
<pac> glpiana: si ma no capisco molto :-(
<filo1234> pac:  ps ax | grep session | pastebinit
<filo1234> pac:  non è possibile che loutput del comando dia quella roba
<pac> filo1234: http://paste.ubuntu.com/977888
<Seccardo> K99Brain: rieccomi. Niente da fare. Adesso sono in ufficio, mi scarico la iso per un'installazione pulita e la testo su una macchina muletto
<pac> filo1234: non saprei ho fatto e ricopiato l'indirizzo
<glpiana> pac, hai copiato male allora, era 977884 non 977844
<pac> glpiana: temo proprio di si ora i conti tronano
<enzotib> e beh, se tronano i conti... :)
<pac> enzotib: :-(( scusa!
<enzotib> pac, era per ridere, non te la prendere :)
<pac> enzotib: non sono solo preoccupato visto che devo andare al lavoro e non risolvo questo problema!
<filo1234> pac: la sessione sembra giusta, quindi a questo punto credo che il problema sia un po' più complesso
<pac> filo1234: ossia
<filo1234> ossia, se lo sapessi te lo direi
<pac> filo1234: io ho solo sabgaliato stammatti a selezionare nella login l'ambiente grafico
<pac> filo1234: capisco
<filo1234> eh ma li dice che è giusto è gnome-session
<Joshua^Dunamis> pac: il problema si è presentato al primo avvio? Hai fatto altre operazioni prima?
<pac> Joshua^Dunamis: no
<filo1234> pac: fammi capire tu hai scelto come sessione cosa?
<pac> Joshua^Dunamis: si ho dato una sistemattina con gnome shell
<Joshua^Dunamis> pac: era il primo avvio del sistema o già avevi configurato e funzinavano i drivers video
<pac> filo1234: recovery credo
<filo1234> provo sul virtuale a capire
<filo1234> pac: ?
<filo1234> al login
<Joshua^Dunamis> pac: ok che sistematina hai dato con gnome-shell?
<pac> Joshua^Dunamis: al primo avvio
<filo1234> recovery console?
<Joshua^Dunamis> pac: ah allora la situazione va riportata all'inizio e poi fai tutte le sistemattine che vuoi ma con cognizione
<pac> Joshua^Dunamis: sicco doppio cliccando sulla barra delle finestre sparivano le x - etc ho impostato ma per averle sempre
<filo1234> pac: uhmmm
<filo1234> pac: su pasquale
<pac> filo1234: aspetta che ti dico cosa ho scelto
<Joshua^Dunamis> pac: ok solo quello?
<Joshua^Dunamis> pac: hai aggiungo altri repositories?
<pac> Joshua^Dunamis: si
<Joshua^Dunamis> pac: quali?
<pac> Joshua^Dunamis: si uno credo per gnu solfege ho aggiornato la versione
<filo1234> pac: dimmi un po' che provo
<pac> filo1234: revorey console
<Joshua^Dunamis> pac: solo quello per gnu solfege?
<filo1234> pac: ok
<pac> Joshua^Dunamis: mi sono spremuto credo di si a questo punto
<filo1234> pac: poi hai chiuso il terminale?
<filo1234> o cosa hai fatto per uscire da li?
<pac> filo1234: ho resettato ero convinto di ritrova il login e scegliere gnome
<Joshua^Dunamis> pac: puoi copiare in pastebin il contenuto del tuo file /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Joshua^Dunamis> dammi il link
<filo1234> pac: spe
<pac> Joshua^Dunamis: aspetta
<Joshua^Dunamis> ok
<pac> Joshua^Dunamis: sono dentro con due ambienti grafici contemporaneamente ma dovrei farcela
<filo1234> pac: sei con l'utente pippo opasquale ora?
<pac> filo1234: pasquale
<filo1234> pac: cd  && ls -a
<filo1234> pac: dimmi se hai un file .xinitrc
<pac> filo1234: no non c'è
<filo1234> pac: se al login scegli Ubuntu al posto di gnome?
<filo1234> sempre desktop vuoto?
<pac> Joshua^Dunamis: ci vuole il sudo prima?
<Joshua^Dunamis> pac: okkk pac allora cerco di essere chiaro, io cercherò in base alle info che mi dai di riportarti il sistema all'origine e vedere se tutto funge, filo1234 credo invece stia cercando di farti effettuare configurazioni più a mano per risolvere il problema...
<pac> filo1234: non ora ne ho ben due! come pasquale come pippo nessuno
<filo1234> ?
<Joshua^Dunamis> pac: si fai sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<filo1234> vabè
<filo1234> faccio altro
<Joshua^Dunamis> filo1234: no no che centra e che rischiavamo di accavvallare due operazioni diverse ;)
<filo1234> si appunto
<filo1234> ma io sinceramente non capisco bene le risposte che mi da
<Joshua^Dunamis> filo1234: beh si non sei il solo appunto per questo sto cercando prima la via più semplice "diciamo" ;)
<pac_> Joshua^Dunamis: http://pastebin.com/XH34E0tM
<pac_> filo1234: ho ubuntu e gnome classic sovvraposti
<ciccio> salve ragazzi, avrei un piccolo problema con la stampante, praticamente scannerizzo un documento, e quando lo stampo non stampa per come è il foglio scannerizzato, bensi molto più chiaro. Ho gia alzato il contrasto al massimo, ma niente
<sauro> glpiana, ok la procedura indicata nel link funziona. ho ripristinato le cartelle .bak e le configurazioni sono tornate a posto e la home della dash è popolata. grazie.
<pac> Joshua^Dunamis: ora che ricordo ma non so più dove ho impostato in portatile e tolto l'opzione desktop
<filo1234> pac: puoi fare una foto di quello che vedi?
<filo1234> perchè io certe cose le vedo solo il sabato sera dopo il decimo mojito
<pac> filo1234: il problema è che mi sono sparitiu di nuovo tutti i pulsanti di gestione delle finestre
<filo1234> riavvia e fai un afoto di quelo ch esuccede
<filo1234> appena fai il login
<Joshua^Dunamis> pac_: allora non hai repositories esterni ok ora prova a dare sudo apt-get --purg remove gdm %% sudo apt-get install lightdm lightdm-gobject-1-0
<Joshua^Dunamis> filo1234: ahahahahahahah
<pac> filo1234: ci provo
<pac> Joshua^Dunamis: ora faccio
<Joshua^Dunamis> okkk
<pac> Joshua^Dunamis: purg non comprensibile
<enzotib> Joshua^Dunamis, ti sei perso una "e", ed hai sostituito due & con %
<Joshua^Dunamis> pac: azz si è purge
<Joshua^Dunamis> enzotib: si hai ragione
<Joshua^Dunamis> pac_: allora non hai repositories esterni ok ora prova a dare sudo apt-get --purg remove gdm && sudo apt-get install lightdm lightdm-gobject-1-0
<Joshua^Dunamis> pac_: allora non hai repositories esterni ok ora prova a dare sudo apt-get --purge remove gdm && sudo apt-get install lightdm lightdm-gobject-1-0
<Joshua^Dunamis> scusate
<Joshua^Dunamis> pac_: è l'ultima riga quella corretta
<ciccio> salve ragazzi, avrei un piccolo problema con la stampante, praticamente scannerizzo un documento, e quando lo stampo non stampa per come è il foglio scannerizzato, bensi molto più chiaro. Ho gia alzato il contrasto al massimo, ma niente
<pac__> Joshua^Dunamis: puoi ripetere il comando che lo incollo visto che sono nuovamente dentro
<Joshua^Dunamis> pac_: sudo apt-get --purge remove gdm && sudo apt-get install lightdm
<filo1234> la foto no e
<pac__> Joshua^Dunamis: impossibile trovare il pacchetto remove
<filo1234> prima remove e poi --purge
<pac__> filo1234: può andare bene una schermata del desktop
<filo1234> ovvio
<filo1234> basta che veda quello che vedi tu
<Joshua^Dunamis> pac__: la sintassi è sudo apt-get --purge remove nomepacchetto
<Joshua^Dunamis> pac_: sudo apt-get --purge remove gdm && sudo apt-get install lightdm
<pac__> Joshua^Dunamis: il nome pacchetto quale scusa comunque anche il secondo comando è fallito
<filo1234> gdm
<filo1234> ma non stai facendo copia e incolla??????????
<pac__> filo1234: si
<Joshua^Dunamis> pac__: fai cosi sudo apt-get install lightdm && sudo apt-get --purge remove gdm
<ciccio> nessuno puo aiutarmi? :(
<pac__> Joshua^Dunamis: fatto
<Joshua^Dunamis> Scriverò un libro "Ubuntu è un Sistema operativo GNU/Linux, non un giocattolo di cui lamentarsi dopo due giorni di solo smanettamento a caxxo" Scusate la licenza poetica e anche la violazione del canale mi fermo subito
<Joshua^Dunamis> pac__: okkk riavvia il sistema
<pac__> Joshua^Dunamis: va bene
<jester-> Joshua^Dunamis: agginugi anche: iun modo scrauso per usare un pc
<Joshua^Dunamis> jester-: ;)
<ciccio> ragazzziiiiiiiiii qualcuno puo aiutarmiiiiiiii
<Joshua^Dunamis> !aiuto | ciccio
<ubot-it> ciccio: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<jester-> !qualcuno | ciccio
<ubot-it> ciccio: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<pac> Joshua^Dunamis: rimane fermo sulla schermata d'avvio
<ciccio> salve ragazzi, avrei un piccolo problema con la stampante, praticamente scannerizzo un documento, e quando lo stampo non stampa per come è il foglio scannerizzato, bensi molto più chiaro. Ho gia alzato il contrasto al massimo, ma niente
<jester-> ciccio: devi pocioccare in xsane
<ciccio> che ??? :)
<jester-> ciccio: il deriver che fa lo scan
<Joshua^Dunamis> ciccio: che stampante? Che versione di Ubuntu? Hai già cercato sul forum o su google "nomestampante versioneubuntu"
<Joshua^Dunamis> ?
<jester-> driver*
<pac> jester-: non parte più
<pac> jester-: pardon
<jester-> ciccio: quando fai lo scan cosa usa
<jester-> pac: cosa?
<pac> Joshua^Dunamis: non parte più
<Joshua^Dunamis> pac: che cosa non parte?
<peppe84> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pac> jester-: scusami era per joshua
<ciccio> allora il mio problema è che scannerizzo e non mi stampa per come è la fotocopia (nero) ma tipo verdino. in precedenza ho alzato il contrasto e si era sistemato adesso non funziona piu
<pac> Joshua^Dunamis: il sistema
<Joshua^Dunamis> pac: non parte il sistema o l'interfaccia grafica del sistema?
<pac> Joshua^Dunamis: è fermo da 5 minuti
<ciccio> io uso canonscan lide20
<ciccio> ( se stampo con writer però non ho nessun problema)
<pac> Joshua^Dunamis: il sistema è fermo sulla barra di caricamento che continua ad andare avanti indietro
<jester-> ciccio: di solito per fare lo scan usa xsane o simplescan
<ciccio> uso simplescan
<ciccio> allora scannerizzo e sul pc tutto regolare, appena stampo è il problema
<jester-> ciccio: guarda nella conf della stamoante se è possibile cambiare il driver per lo scan
<Joshua^Dunamis> pac: aspetta ancora un po' se non si avvia o privi ad andare in recovery mode e vediamo di sistemare oppure formatta e installa nuovamente il sistema perchè avrai pasticciato un bel po
<ciccio> in che senso
<jester-> ciccio: simplescan non è tarabile per luminisotià contrasto & co?
<ciccio> si, è al massimo
<pac> Joshua^Dunamis: va bene
<jester-> pac: è da stamattina che ti arrovogli, installa sopra senza formattare per salvare i dati che fai prima
<Joshua^Dunamis> pac: e la prossima volta ricorda che ogni cosa che fai con sudo va fatta con cognizione
<pac> jester-: ma il problema è che perdo quella fondamentale caratteristica del tablet ho impiegato un mese per metterlo a punto
<pac> Joshua^Dunamis: questo sicuramente
<filo1234> e naturalmente mica ti sei scritto nulla
<filo1234> :D
<jester-> pac: mi pare che a sto punto hai gia perso tutto
<jester-> pac: hai messo ubuntu su un tablet?
<pac> filo1234: per scrivere doveva avere un senso e per non non lo avevo ascoltavo solo i consigli
<Joshua^Dunamis> pac: quale caratteristica?
<pac> jester-: e andava alla grande
<pac> Joshua^Dunamis: rotazione e scrittura con la penna
<jester-> pac: andava, gia non sarebbe il suo posto
<pac> jester-: però andava
<jester-> a quale pro ubuntu su ub talbet
<Joshua^Dunamis> pac: segnati la guida dove ti veniva spiegato dove e rifai
<pac> Joshua^Dunamis: tu non hai idea del mosaico
<filo1234> io aspetto ancora la fot
<jester-> pac: l'hai messa per avere qualche svantaggio?
<filo1234> o
<AlexTux> salve, ma perché non è più possibile ibernare il computer in Ubuntu 12.04?
<pac> jester-: cosa
<jester-> pac: ubuntu su un tablet
<jester-> sarebbe come vestire filo1234 da donna e col tacco 12
<pac> jester-: si per il senso di libertà
<filo1234> jester-: starei bene
<jester-> pac: bè c'è anche chi si perquote le carni con le catene per altri motivi
<Joshua^Dunamis> pac: essendo un tablet diciamo che ancora non è pienamente supportato, cmq se ci sei riuscito una volta puoi riuscirci di nuovo ma è chiaro che alcune operazioni sono particolari. A maggior ragione cauti con le operazioni
<jester-> un tablet deve stare con l'os suo ad hoc
<pac> jester-: non arrivo a tanto non sono un estremista infatti ora riprendo windows però mi viene un dubbio
<jester-> filo1234: coi labbroni poi.....
<filo1234> comunque è ripartito?
<pac> Joshua^Dunamis: ci riusicrò sicuramente ma ne dovrà passare di tempo ci vuole pazienza
<pac> jester-: posso accedere ai dati di ubuntu da windows?
<Joshua^Dunamis> pac: già
<jester-> pac: se è nello stesso pc si con un driver
<jester-> tipo linux reader
<bennina> salve buongiorno, sarà una domanda gnocca ma non riesco a trovare una guida. vorrei zippare una cartella di foto ma non so come fare, in giro tutti consigliano tasto destro e comprimi ma purtroppo a me col tasto destro non mi propone quella opzione, ho provato da terminale il comando zip ma mi crea l'archivio ma poi non è apribile e comunque dà dimensione 0. aiutino? grazie.
<pac> jester-: mi puoi aiutare?
<filo1234> bennina: una domanda gnocca?
<jester-> pac: hai anche winoz installato?
<ciccio> niente soluziioni per me?
<filo1234> bennina: hai installa gzip
<pac> jester-: sto tronando a windows per lavorare starsera e la ci sono i file che mi servono
<filo1234> bennina: hai installato gzip ?
<pac> jester-: su windows non lo so
<bennina> filo1234, in reggiano vale come sciocca, di poco conto. gzip è installato si grazie
<jester-> pac: intendo se nel tablet hai aincofra winzoz che funza
<pac> jester-: si ci sono già
<filo1234> bennina: dalle mie parti significa altro ihihih e zip è installato?
<pac> jester-: devo spostare due cartelle
<bennina> filo1234, yep
<jester-> pac: http://www.diskinternals.com/linux-reader/
<pac> jester-: ora provo grazie
<filo1234> bennina: da terminale zip -r foto.zip foto/
<bennina> filo1234, frulla!!
<filo1234> bennina: intanto versione di Ubuntu e che DE usi?
<bennina> filo1234, mannaggiammè mi sa che mi mancava la -r al comando che avevo provato io... roba da niente... vergogn...
<filo1234> bennina: si
<filo1234> file-roller è installato?
<bennina> filo1234, bello! grazie mille!! ah per rispondere alla tua domanda è uno xubuntu 10.04. grazie mille!! ora devo solo trovare il modo di rimpicciolire le foto perchè anche zippata la cartella è da 150 mb :-)
<filo1234> uhm ok, non so se anche xubuntu usi file-roller
<filo1234> pare sempre file-roller, guarda se è installato
<pac> jester-: linux reader non è valida come applicazione c'è qualcos'altro
<bennina> filo1234, si c'è? cos'è?
<filo1234> il gestore archivi appunto
<pac> filo1234: come funziona
<Joshua^Dunamis> !search zip
<ubot-it> Found: ip
<Joshua^Dunamis> !search archivio
<ubot-it> None found
<Joshua^Dunamis> !search estrarre
<bennina> filo1234, ah grazie.
<filo1234> pac: ?
<jester-> pac: quello uso
<pac> filo1234: e non va quel programma per spostare le cartelle di ubuntu su windows
<pac> jester-: quale
<jester-> linux reader
<filo1234> pac: ?
<filo1234> non so di cosa tu stia parlando
<pac> jester-: ma non parte non si installa
<filo1234> pac: non parte più il coso?
<pac> filo1234: scusa forse ho sbagliato interlocutore
<pac> jester-: l'exe
<filo1234> pac: ma se il sistema non parte, scusami...
<pac> filo1234: di cosa
<filo1234> ti ho chiesto se è ripartito
<filo1234> il pc tablet o quello ch eè
<pac> filo1234: con windows si però devo recuperare le cartelle su ubuntu e non ho la più pallida idea di come farlo prima delle 17.30!
<filo1234> pac: avvia una cavolo di pennina o cd live
<filo1234> e fai da live
<filo1234> madu
<filo1234> sveglia!!!
<filo1234> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<bennina> grazie mille arrivederci e buon lavoro. siete sempre gentilissimi. grazie filo1234
<pac> filo1234: ma dai è così semplice grazie
<filo1234> ciao bennina
<filo1234> fatti una bennina live
<filo1234> lol
<bennina> ecco, povera me che sono non l'ho capita ...
<filo1234> pennina bennina
<filo1234> 16:58 < filo1234> pac: avvia una cavolo di pennina o cd live
<Best`> Ciao ragazzi.. chiudo.. vado a casa.. ci si legge domani.. ;)
<pac> filo1234: e ci sto lavorando
<Best`> Click! °_°
<bennina> oh. mio. dio. ok. grazie. vado. :-)
<filo1234> ahaha cia
<jester-> pac:  http://www.diskinternals.com/download/Linux_Reader.exe
<pac> jester-: non parte con windows 64 bit
<jester-> pure win 64 hai
<filo1234> anora
<filo1234> ancora
<jester-> pac: http://e2fsprogs.sourceforge.net/
<jester-> te le vai a cercare le rogne
<pac> jester-: è il prezzo dei pionieri! comunque non posso più andare su ubuntu devo fare tutto da windows
<filo1234> -.-
<jester-> pac:  i pionieri non perdono l'orientamento, te manco un gogol cerchi
<jester-> stai li ad aspettare che apra le gamb e
<filo1234> lol
<pac> jester-: be a volte perdendo l'orientamento arrivano in splendide valli....:-9
<jester-> o precitivano in profondi dirupi i pionienri farlocchi
<filo1234> pac: comunque se fai sta benedetta pendrive, magari si riesce anche a recuperare il sistema
<pac> jester-: rischio degli incoscienti
 * filo1234 cosa parla a fare
<pac> filo sicuramente la farò
<filo1234> ne avrei fatto 18
<pac> ciao a tutti ci sentiamo
<AlexTux> scusate raga, ma perché non è più possibile ibernare il computer in Ubuntu 12.04?
<jester-> AlexTux: non è mai andato bene l'ibernaggio
<jester-> 90% dei casi si addormenta e non si risveglia piu
<AlexTux> jester-, cioé?
<AlexTux> jester-, capito
<AlexTux> jester-, ma a me era tanto utile come funzione e è sempre andata bene :(
<AlexTux> jester-, non si può rimettere in qualche modo?
<jester-> AlexTux: dovrebbe essere il kernel che non quaglia 100% con il tuoacpi
<AlexTux> jester-, scusa ma non ho capito
<jester-> AlexTux: non penso ma fai una ricerca sui forum per tipo di pc
<AlexTux> ok, grazie
<deli> buonasera, dovrei vedere se la scheda video, nvidia, è installata correttamente e quindi abilitare il 3d.... qualche aiutino?
<vadoacaso> salve
<deli> ho un problema con la scheda video
<doubler> anch'io... gts 450....i video si vedono male
<deli> ottimo :D
<doubler> mah...
<deli> doubler.... tu come hai installato i driver della tua nvidia?
<doubler> boh...ubuntu mi ha installato quelli standard da driver aggiuntivi, poi ho provato anche la versione "aggiornamenti post release" ...ma niente....
<AngelForget> doubler,  hai provato anche i driver raccomandati
<AngelForget> ?
<deli> ho provato ad aggiungere i repo dove ci sono i driver di nvidia, ho aggiornato e ho mandato sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<deli> e mi dice che ho l'ultima versione disponibile...
<deli> ora dovrei poter attivare il 3d? angel? :)
<doubler> AngelForget,  si ....tuttiedue quelli proposti...
<doubler> AngelForget,  divx e mkv si vedono a frangia orizzontale nelle scene d'azione
<AngelForget> si deli  di regola , cmq vedi se il 3d è attivo
<deli> puoi dirmi dove si vede? perpiacere
<doubler> deli, come si vedono i film a te? hai fatto qualche test? che scheda video hai?
<AngelForget> deli, apri il terminale e dai glxinfo | grep rendering
<deli> ok, i video si vedono bene, ho una geforce GT 540M
<doubler> AngelForget,  per me non si può far niente?
<deli> programma non installato... come si installa?
<AngelForget> doubler, che scheda hai ?
<doubler> AngelForget,  si vede come se l'immagine fosse piegata....
<doubler> nvidia gts 450 1 gb ddr5
<AngelForget> deli,  che programma ti chiede ?
<deli> ah, mi dice anche come fare per installarlo    sudo apt-get install mesa-utils :)
<deli> senti qui mi dice che è necessario essere root
<deli> ma che vuol dire?
<AngelForget> si ok installalo dando questo comando sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<deli> angelforget, come faccio ad essere root per installare questo mesa-utils?
<AngelForget> con il comando che ti ho gia scritto sudo
<vadoacaso> a daeli : è il comando sudo che ti fa acquisire i privilegi di root.
<doubler> io ho capito:   glxinfo | grep rendering
<doubler> direct rendering: Yes
<doubler>     GL_NV_parameter_buffer_object2, GL_NV_path_rendering
<AngelForget> bravo doubler
<doubler> AngelForget, e mo?
<deli> ok, installato, e ho mandato quel comando di prima ma mi da una finestra di errori... credo... ora ti incollo lo screenshot
<AngelForget> da te doubler  il 3d è gia attivo infatti ti esce la scritta direct rendering: Yes
<doubler> AngelForget, comem mai i video si vedono male allora?
<deli> qual'è quel sito per condividere le foto?
<AngelForget> doubler,  che player  video usi ?
<doubler> totem o vlc
<AngelForget> e con tutti e 2 da problemi ?
<doubler> sì
<AngelForget> vai un po a vedere  nel panello di settaggio della tua scheda
<doubler> AngelForget, la riproduzione non è liscia....in terminale non si può controllare qualcosa?
<doubler> AngelForget, dove si trova sto pannello?
<deli> angelForget, guarda un po ... http://imagebin.org/211686
<marvin_> ciao, sapete dirmi quanto dura più o meno, upgrade da 10.04 a 12.04 (ubuntu) ??
<AngelForget> deli,  mi sa che non hai i driver propetari della tua scheda installati ecco perchè ti da errore
<AngelForget> adesso scusate ma devo andare
<deli> è scappato... -.-
<deli> se qualcuno sa qualcosa, guardasse questo screen :) http://imagebin.org/211687
<glpiana> ola
<doubler> glpiana,  olè
<doubler> glpiana, nada per la scheda video
<baffo> buona sera. Ho come al solito un domandone.
<glpiana> doubler, cioè?
<doubler> salve moustache
<doubler> glpiana, che i video, filamti, si vedono male
<nannes> baffo: spara
<doubler> filmati*
<glpiana> doubler, ah ok
<baffo> Ubuntu 12.04 64 bit                esiste uno script che mi faccia aprire come root i file e/o le cartelle che funzioni ?! Me lo potreste indicare ?!
<glpiana> doubler, sono sicuramente di buona qualità?
<baffo> :-D
<doubler> glpiana, sono ok....
<glpiana> baffo, uno script? se proprio devi scrivi gksu nautilus       ma attento a quel che fai
<baffo> ho già provato uno script che usavo con la 11.10, ma non va. Inoltre ho provato anche un "lib" che a quanto pare funziona solo con il 32 bit
<nannes> baffo: fatti un lanciatore, con il comando che ti ha dato glpiana
<glpiana> baffo, non capisco il senso però. quanto spesso intervieni come superuser sui file?
<baffo> vi ringrazio innanzitutto per l'attenzione.
<baffo> gksu nautilus è la stessa cosa di sudo nautilus ?!
<glpiana> baffo, no, è molto meglio perchè eviti problemi dell'uso di sudo con interfacce grafiche
<glpiana> baffo, per l'esattezza è quello che andrebbe usato
<baffo> ok per il lanciatore, ma volevo avere un comando nel menù a tendina del "tasto destro".
<baffo> ok
<glpiana> baffo, un nautilus script intendi?
<baffo> for uri in $NAUTILUS_SCRIPT_SELECTED_URIS; do gksudo "gnome-open $uri" & done               usavo questo script.
<baffo> ma con la 12.04 non mi funziona più.
<Pimo> come ricarico rc.conf dopo una modifica?
<jester-> Pimo: che modifica
<Pimo> della lingua
<glpiana> Pimo, la lingua in rc.conf?
<jester-> Pimo: rc.conf della lingua?
<baffo> cercavo una roba del genere http://www.lffl.org/2012/05/ubuntu-1204-avviare-un-file-come.html
<Pimo> keymap
<baffo> invece con la versione 11.10 che avevo qualche ora fa usavo uno script. Quello che ho scritto prima.
<jester-> Pimo: non si capisce il problema
<baffo> glpiana: hai qualche idea per il 64 bit?
<glpiana> baffo, no. e ripeto che non ne comprendo la necessità
<baffo> glpiana: va bene, grazie lo stesso. :)
<robytrevi> ciao a tutti
<glpiana> baffo, comunque gnome-look.org ha dei nautilus script. vedi se trovi qualcosa di utile
<dr4kk4r^> sera a tutti
<baffo> glpiana: ok, ti chiedo un'altra cosa... ne approfitto. :) uno script è semplicemente un comando ? Se io, ad esempio, scrivo gksu nautilus in un documento nuovo e lo metto nella cartella degli script dovrebbe funzionare?
<baffo> glpiana: sto fantasticando..
<glpiana> baffo, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/978356/ questo per esempio si chiama filetype e su un file da il comando file nomefile
<glpiana> baffo, devi fare uno script bash. io non so aiutarti e qui non c'è supporto sugli script
<glpiana> !chat | baffo prova di là
<ubot-it> baffo prova di là: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<it-39> sera
<davide> Salve, potreste aiutarmi ad installare un modulo nel kernel? Seguo una guida ma trovo un errore e non riesco ad andare avanti :(
<nannes> davide: linka la guida prima
<davide> nannes, http://linux-hybrid-graphics.blogspot.it/2010/06/acpicall-simple-way-to-call-acpi.html
<davide> nannes, dopo aver scaricato il modulo faccio "sudo make" e poi "sudo make load" ma non funziona, la seconda opzione mi da errore.
<nannes> tecnicamente non potremmo dare una mano su guide non-ufficiali ubuntu, ma... vabè :P
<davide> nannes, dovrei caricare questo modulo per spegnere la seconda scheda video che è inutilizzata e ruba solo la batteria del protatile.
<nannes> davide: fai il make install dopo make
<davide> nannes, fatto.
<nannes> bravissimo. Ora fai il make load
<nannes> (con il sudo)
<nannes> davide: fatto??
<davide> nannes, fatto
<nannes> bravo.. ora come da guida  ------> echo '\_SB.PCI0.PEG1.GFX0.DOFF' > /proc/acpi/call
<maurizio> salve.  quanto è sconsigliabile fare un upgrade da 11.04 a 12.04 passando per 11.10?
<davide> nannes, senza sudo? così da terminale?
<nannes> davide: quando non ti funge qualcosa guarda sempre in MAKEFILE
<nannes> mah per sicurezza fai cos
<nannes> i
<davide> nannes, accesso negato
<nannes> echo '\_SB.PCI0.PEG1.GFX0.DOFF' | sudo tee -a /proc/acpi/call
<fabio__> ciao
<nannes> maurizio: da 1a10 di sconsigliabilità(si dice?xD)  direi 10000000000000000000000000
<davide> nannes, ha funzionato?
<nannes> ciao fabio__
<nannes> davide: si. Sbizarrisciti ora
<davide> ma ogni volta lo devo ricaricare all'avvio?
<nannes> prova, disattiva, distruggi
<maurizio> qualcuno saprebbe consigliarmi come backuppare il software e i dati in modo da ripristinare facilmente dopo l'installazione di ubuntu 12.04
<nannes> davide: mmm non dovrebbe! per verificare prova a riavviare no?!
<jester-> maurizio: fai prima a installare sopra senza formattare e conservi i dati e le impostazioni
<davide> nannes, ok ti ringrazio, ti faccio sapere.
<maurizio> jester-, dovrei avere un'installazione con partizioni separate per fare ciò che dici se non sbaglio
<maurizio> jester-, non capisco cosa intendi per reinstallare sopra
<jester-> maurizio: non servono partizini separate, vai in manaule e modifica, usi come ext4 monti come / e non fromatti
<jester-> che ci sia home separata o no non fa differenza
<maurizio> jester-, ma chiede se mantenere i file di configurazione originali durante l'installazione
<jester-> maurizio:  non ho presente l'intaller ma si fa in manulae
<jester-> non so se c'è l'opzione conserva iu dati etc etc
<nannes> in ogni caso è consigliato un backup prima, maurizio
<maurizio> jester mi linkeresti una guida?
<jester-> !installazone
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'installazone'
<jester-> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<maurizio> grazie mille
<davide> nannes, sembra che non sia successo nulla.
<davide> nannes, grazie lo stesso per il tuo aiuto. Ho imparato come fare per compilare correttamente.
<nannes> davide: l'installazione dei moduli è andata a termine correttamente. Poi sei tu che devi farci quel che ti serve, con il modulo acpi
<davide> nannes, si grazie, magari mando un email allo sviluppatore.
<nannes> davide: su linux poche cose sono immediate, devi lavorarci su. Una volta che impari poi fila tutto liscio
<davide> nannes, grazie ancora, buona serata :)
<nannes> naa quale mail, leggi un po' il readme o cerca su google che qualcosa c'è ;)
<davide> nannes, ok
<turbulence> salve, io avevo scritto qualche tempo fa riguardo un mio problema con la scheda video
<turbulence> il fatto è che quando accendo il pc e quando avvio qualche programma come ad esempio l'ubuntu software center
<turbulence> il mio monitor comincia a fare dei brevi sfarfallii
<nannes> turbulence: dicci che scheda video è.... (comando ----> lspci | grep -i vga
<turbulence> ho un pc acer 5920g con scheda video nvidia geforce 9500m gs
<nannes> turbulence: hai installato i driver proprietari nvidia?
<turbulence> dal comando è uscita la riga: 01:00.0  VGA compatible controller Nvidia corporation controller G84
<turbulence> si ho installato la versione 295.40
<turbulence> current, non la current-updates
<roby_> sera, ma è possibile importare il tar di evolution in thunderbird ?
<nannes> turbulence: è successo ad altri con la tua scheda video. Puoi 1)usare un trucchetto che però disabilità una funzionalità  2)provare a scaricare/installare i driver aggiornati dal sito nvidia (più noioso/rischioso)
<nannes> roby_: è bastata una semplice ricerchina su google: https://getsatisfaction.com/mozilla_messaging/topics/open_tar_gz_in_thunderbird
<turbulence> nannes, al momento io devo usare ubuntu per far girare un programma per l'università di calcolo fluidodinamico più altri due visualizzatori di risultati come tecplot e paraview
<roby_> grazie nannes , io avevo guardato ma non mi dava il tar ..grazie..vedo
<turbulence> potrei usare il trucchetto, qual'è la funzianalità da disabilitare?
<nannes> capisco... quindi hai bisogno di prestazioni, non tanto di altro, fai così: vai nelle impostazioni di NvidiaXserver e nelle impo della GPU scegli "Performance"
<nannes> turbulence: ^^
<nannes> turbulence: se dopo, il logo di ubuntu si vedrà male al login/logout, segui questa guida per fixare http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-the-Big-and-Ugly-Plymouth-Logo-in-Ubuntu-10-04-140810.shtml
<turbulence> nannes: nelle impo gpu intendi nel powermizer?
<turbulence> in preferred mode?
<nannes> turbulence: non ricordo  com'è  esattamente il pannello.... ma è sotto "adaptative settings"
<turbulence> non riesco a trovarlo...
<turbulence> ma come mai quando cambio impo nell'xserver queste non vengono salvate?
<nannes> forse perchè devi cambiarle da root
<turbulence> come posso fare?
<nannes> turbulence: normalmente quando entri nella configurazione,
<nannes> dovrebbe chiederti LUI la password....
<turbulence> ma non sono entrato da terminale
<nannes> anche dalla GUI la chiede
<nannes> quando deve fare modifiche al sistema
<turbulence> a me non l'ha chiesta
<nannes> allora lancialo da terminale con gksu
<nannes> d
<nannes> h
<nannes> ops :P   turbulence: gksudo nvidia-settings
<turbulence> ok
<turbulence> provo a cambiare nel powermizer da adaptive a prefer maximum performance?
<nannes> turbulence: si. E nella risoluzione non lasciare "auto", ma impostala tu, quella ottimale per il tuo monitor
<nannes> dopodochè per salvare, "save to X configuration file"
<turbulence> ok, mi è uscito failing to parse existing X config file 'etc/X11/xorg.config
<turbulence> ho cliccato ok e mi è uscita un'altra finestra in cui mi dice du salvare etc/...
<turbulence> salvo e riavvio?
<nannes> no aspè... se ha detto così...
<nannes> da terminale ----> sudo nvidia-xconfig && gksudo nvidia-settings
<nannes> ti si riapre il coso...... rifai quel che hai fatto prima, poi SALVA, esci e RIAVVIA
<turbulence> mi riapre il pannello x server ma nel terminale ho notato che è uscota la riga: Validation error: data incomplete
<turbulence> nel file etc/...
<nannes> è normale ;) fai come ho detto
<turbulence> ok
<turbulence> anche la frequenza del monitor?
<nannes> turbulence: boh se vuoi! ma occhio a non sforare i limiti del monitor, che lo rovini
<turbulence> no, no è presente solo 60 hz
<turbulence> ok ho salvato
<turbulence> ora riavvio?
<nannes> si
<turbulence> ok ti faccio sapere tra poco...
<roby_> nannes, comunque thunderbird non importa il tar
<roby_> :((((
<roby_> reinstallo evolution ..
<nannes> roby_: hai letto qui? https://support.mozillamessaging.com/en-US/kb/switching-thunderbird?redirectlocale=en-US&redirectslug=switching-thunderbird-windows-or-web-based-email-a#w_switching-from-evolution-to-thunderbird
<nannes> il ter è un archivio! estrailo e vedi che c'è dentro
<nannes> *tar
<kappaomega> nannes, va molto meglio...
<nannes> kappaomega: e chi sei? XD
<kappaomega> scusa sono turbulence
<kappaomega> non so perchè mi ha messo il secindo nome
<kappaomega> secondo
<nannes> ah!
<nannes> "molto meglio" vuol dire che ancora non è perfetto? :D
<kappaomega> leggermente all'avvio ma poi è sparito e quando avvio mozilla o ubuntu soft cent non lo fa più (lo sfarfallio)
<roby_> nannes, nulla mi ha fatto la cartella evolution back-up ed è vuota
<nannes> roby_: allora hai fatto male il backup, o non c'era niente da backuppare
<kappaomega> solo che io qualche tempo fa avevo seguito una guida e adesso all'avvio non ho il logo di ubuntu ma solo all'uscita
<roby_> non credo
<kappaomega> cioè allarresto del pc
<nannes> kappaomega: ok... prova a leggere questo per lo sfarfallio all'avvio
<nannes> http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-the-Big-and-Ugly-Plymouth-Logo-in-Ubuntu-10-04-140810.shtml
<nannes> kappaomega: per il logo ubuntu ad avvio/spegnimento basta aggiungere il parametro "splash" alla voce del grub
<nannes> roby_: se (da come ho capito) nel tar c'è solo una cartella vuota allora si invece, è così!
<roby_> nannes, mentre estrae si leggono le cartelle che poi però non si vedono dentro la cartella back-up .. forse nascosti ?
<roby_> asp
<nannes> verifica. ls -a
<roby_> infatti !
<roby_> sono file nascosti
<kappaomega> ma lo startup manager non c'è nell USC
<kappaomega> all'avvio del mio pc perchè vedo l'immagine di Nvidia per qualche secondo?
<nannes> kappaomega: ahhh boh, non mi interesso di queste brutte interfaccegrafiche che nascondono il vero funzionamento di linux :P
<nannes> kappaomega: è una feature dei driver nvidia. se la vuoi disabilitare basta aggiungere un parametro all'xorg.conf
<nannes> Option		"NoLogo"
<roby_> grazie cmq. buona serata. alla prossima ^_^
<kappaomega> nannes: per entrare nell'xorg.conf devo dare il comando sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.config?
<nannes> tutto giusto a parte la fine:
<nannes> non "config" ma "conf"
<nannes> cerchi la sezione "device" relativa alla scheda video
<nannes> e aggiungi quella opzione
<kappaomega> ok
<kappaomega> ok fatto ora riavvio
<OrsettoPooh> ciao buonasera a tutti
<robbete> ciao a tutti
<Carlin0> notte
#ubuntu-it 2012-05-10
<glpiana> ola
<jackiechan0> Salve ho problemi nei settaggi VPN potreste aiutarmi ?
<glpiana> jackiechan0, spiega che problemi hai e chi sa aiutarti lo farà
<jackiechan0> glpiana> semplicemente imposto tutto come spiegato qui http://iphone-vpn.com/support/how-to-set-up-unblock-vpn-on-linux.html ma non funziona
<enzotib> jackiechan0, su ubuntu intendi?
<jackiechan0> si si
<jackiechan0> enzotib> nessuno mi sa dare una mano?
<glpiana> jackiechan0, hai un account UnblockVPN ?
<jackiechan0> glpiana> cercamente
<jackiechan0> glpiana> certamente
<jackiechan0> glpiana> ha pure funzionato una volta usando da cli openvpn + il nome del server, però voglio farlo funzionare da pptp  manager
<glpiana> jackiechan0, quella guida mi pare un po' datata, ma l'attuale interfaccia di vpn è identica. sicuro di impostare correttamente tutto?
<jackiechan0> glpiana> si tutto esattamente come nella guida, l'unica cosa che mi è apparso è il lucchetto che lampeggia poi mi dice connessine fallita
<glpiana> Upon successful logon, a "Network Manager" icon will change itself and a little padlock will be shown.
<glpiana> jackiechan0, dice che il lucchetto deve apparire
<jackiechan0> glpiana> si si purtroppo non va, si lampeggia come se stesse cercando di connettersi poi mi dice connessione fallita e niente
<glpiana> jackiechan0, ok, non essendo però un problema necessariamente dovuto a ubuntu io ti rimando alle faq del servizio in questione. contattali e se ti danno sitruzioni su cui hai dubbi vieni qui a chiedere. http://unblockvpn.com/faq.php?q_id=15
<jackiechan0> glpiana> ok li ho già contattati in realtà ma non ho risolto
<jackiechan0> glpiana> grazie per il supporto :)
<glpiana> jackiechan0, se ti hanno dato indicazioni dicci che ti han comunicato
<jackiechan0> glpiana> LA CONNESSIONE VPN NULL è fallita perchè il servizio non è partito
<jackiechan0> ecco cosa dice
<jackiechan0> glpiana> aspè
<glpiana> jackiechan0, hai detto che da riga di comando sei riuscito a farla andare?
<jackiechan0> glpiana> questa è stata la prima mail di risposta http://pastebin.com/x6hD9X5R
<jackiechan0> glpiana> si si una sola volta però
<glpiana> jackiechan0, cioè se ora riprovi non va?
<jackiechan0> glpiana> usando openvpn   e poi ho verificato su what's my ip era cambiato il mio ip
<jackiechan0> glpiana> no non va
<glpiana> jackiechan0, e il motivo per cui prima andava e ora non va l'hai indagato?
<jackiechan0> glpiana> sto cercando di capire
<jackiechan0> glpiana> ho lanciato ifconfig e mi da un sacco di connessioni strane
<glpiana> jackiechan0, ecco, non è che è ancora attiva?
<glpiana> jackiechan0, io sto andando a caso, sia chiaro. se dico inesattezze perdonami. sto solo ragionando, mai usato vpn
<jackiechan0> glpiana> no no è attiva ci ho navigato pure quando l'ho attivata da riga di comando
<jackiechan0> glpiana>lanciando ifconfig mi ha dato varie connessioni così che ho killato  http://pastebin.com/1YYzURZv
<jackiechan0> glpiana> ora riprovo da riga di comando
<Odo> Giorno
<glpiana> jackiechan0, dalla regia mi dicono che quella è una vpn
<jackiechan0> glpiana>  si ma non si collega!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<glpiana> jackiechan0, ma è già connesso se appare qullo in ifconfig
<jackiechan0> glpiana> dato il protocollo che si vede i n quella connessione l'avevo capito anche io che fosse una VPN ma è fantasma
<Odo> jackiechan0, ma scusa il computer e' il tuo?
<Odo> jackiechan0, non e' che le vpn compaiono dal nulla, quindi se hai la rete preconfigurata c'e' una vpn
<Odo> se la rete non e' la tua, non puoi collegarti.
<jackiechan0> Odo>  ho un account su quella rete
<Odo> jackiechan0, hai una accounta su quella vpn?
<Odo> senza la a chiaramente :D
<Odo> jackiechan0, hai provato a configurarla dall'applet alla voce configura vpn? in alto a dx sulla barra per intenderci!
<jackiechan0> Odo> è stata la prima cosa che ho fatto seguendo tra l'altro le loro istruzioni riportate qui  http://iphone-vpn.com/support/how-to-set-up-unblock-vpn-on-linux.html
<jackiechan0> come faccio da riga di comando ad avere una lista completa dei devices ??  ls  cosa?
<glpiana> jackiechan0, in un terminale scrivi: ps aux | grep vpn
<glpiana> !paste | jackiechan0
<ubot-it> jackiechan0: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> jonon è una risposta alla tua domanda
<glpiana> jackiechan0, non è una risposta alla tua domanda
<jackiechan0> glpiana> http://paste.ubuntu.com/979393/
<jackiechan0> dr4kk4r^> oi
<glpiana> jackiechan0, openvpn è attivo, sei già in vpn imho
<jackiechan0> glpiana> perchè su what'smyip mi da sempre il mio solito IP?
<glpiana> jackiechan0, scrivi: ifconfig -a
<glpiana> !paste | jackiechan0
<ubot-it> jackiechan0: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jackiechan0> glpiana> http://paste.ubuntu.com/979396/
<glpiana> jackiechan0, proviamo a fermare tutte ste vpn che hai aperto: sudo service openvpn stop
<glpiana> jackiechan0, poi ridai: ifconfig -a
<jackiechan0>  * Stopping virtual private network daemon(s)...                                                                                                             *   No VPN is running.
<jackiechan0> glpiana>  l'output di ifconfig -a è uguale a prima  forse dovevo dare solo ifconfig ?
<glpiana> no
<TaLaDo> salve, non mi funzionano i filmati di youtube sto usando 12.04 con unity mi dice di installare flash player ma quando vado a installarlo mi dice che è già installato
<glpiana> jackiechan0, prova a dare: sudo killall openvpn         e poi ps aux | grep openvpn
<glpiana> TaLaDo, apri un terminale e scrivi: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<glpiana> !paste | TaLaDo
<ubot-it> TaLaDo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<TaLaDo> ok
<jackiechan0> glpiana> http://paste.ubuntu.com/979402/
<glpiana> jackiechan0, sudo kill -9 1977 2248
<TaLaDo> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/979404/
<jackiechan0> ps aux | grep openvpn
<jackiechan0> alex     15835  0.0  0.0   4176   884 pts/2    S+   09:48   0:00 grep --colour=auto openvpn
<glpiana> jackiechan0, ora prova da network manager a configurare la vpn e dimmi che fa
<jackiechan0> ok
<glpiana> TaLaDo, sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer
<jackiechan0> glpiana> è gia tutta configurata che faccio provo ad avviarla?
<glpiana> jackiechan0, prova
<jackiechan0> glpiana> La connession VPN è fallita perchè il servizio non è partito........ sob
<glpiana> jackiechan0, nel terminale: sudo service openvpn start          e poi riprova
<jackiechan0> glpiana> è vero
<glpiana> è vero cosa?
<jackiechan0> glpiana> sempre lo stesso :(
<glpiana> jackiechan0, comuqnue ora che abbiamo (teoricamente) ucciso tutte le vpn che avevi, prova di nuovo da terminale con openvpn
<glpiana> jackiechan0, se fallisce, riavvia il pc e riprova
<jackiechan0> glpiana> ok
<DAMN3dg1rl> @seen voria
<ubottu-it> DAMN3dg1rl: voria was last seen in #ubuntu-it 5 days, 8 hours, 22 minutes, and 28 seconds ago: <voRia> quale altra parte?
<jackiechan0> glpiana> nada
<glpiana> jackiechan0, riavvia e torna
<jackiechan0> ok
<jackiechan0> glpiana> back
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<glpiana> jackiechan0, ifconfig -a che da ora?
<jackiechan0> glpiana> uguale
<TaLaDo> glpiana, scusa ma ho dovuto allontanarmi, comunque ho fatto ma ancora non funziona
<glpiana> jackiechan0, s aux | grep vpn  che da?
<glpiana> *ps
<glpiana> TaLaDo, dopo il reinstall hai riavviato il browser?
<TaLaDo> si certo
<jackiechan0> glpiana> http://paste.ubuntu.com/979425/
<glpiana> TaLaDo, scrivi nel terminale: uname -a
<glpiana> jackiechan0, si avvia da sè o la avvii tu?
<jackiechan0> glpiana> ho solo riavviato il pc non ho fatto nulla
<glpiana> jackiechan0, però openvpn si avvia
<jackiechan0> jackiechan0> non saprei dirti io ho solo riavviato il pc, non ho nemmeno provato a connettermi tramite VPN nelle connessioni
<jackiechan0> glpiana> provo?
<TaLaDo> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/979427/
<glpiana> jackiechan0, no, un attimo
<jackiechan0> glpiana> si
<glpiana> TaLaDo, vai sul me menu e apri una sessione guest. prova se lì flash va
<TaLaDo> ok
<glpiana> jackiechan0, scrivi: sudo update-rc.d -f openvpn remove         e poi riavvia il pc e torna qui
<jackiechan0> glpiana> ok
<jackiechan0> glpiana>  Removing any system startup links for /etc/init.d/openvpn ...
<jackiechan0> glpiana> riavvio
<glpiana> sì
<TaLaDo> glpiana, niente da fare nemmeno in guest
<glpiana> TaLaDo, con cosa provi flash?
<TaLaDo> da quando ho aggiornato alla 12.04 non va più flsh
<TaLaDo> con youtube e firefox
<glpiana> TaLaDo, nel terminale: locate libflash
<glpiana> !paste | TaLaDo
<ubot-it> TaLaDo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<TaLaDo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/979446/
<glpiana> TaLaDo, torno tra poco
<TaLaDo> ok
<glpiana> TaLaDo, in firefox, nella barra degli indirizzi scrivi: about:plugins
<dr4kk4r^> giorno a tutti :P
<glpiana> TaLaDo, copia tutto su pastebin
<TaLaDo> glpiana,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/979457/
<TaLaDo> tanta roba!
<glpiana> TaLaDo, sì ma parrebbe tutto regolare. dammi un attimo
<TaLaDo> già
<Zermann> Ciao, ho un portatile zenbook con touchpad, con 12.04 non funziona il tasto destro e il drag and drop. cercando un po' ho trovato uno script che sistema la cosa ma, devo lanciarlo dopo ogni avvio. c'è un modo per lanciarlo in automatico
<Zermann> ?
<glpiana> Zermann, puoi metterlo in autostart all'avvio dell'interfaccia o in rc.local. dipende da cosa fa sto script
<glpiana> Zermann, puoi postarne il contenuto su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | Zermann
<ubot-it> Zermann: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Zermann> glpiana, ok adesso posto
<glpiana> TaLaDo, 2 minuti che sto scaricando la iso della 32 bit per fare una prova
<TaLaDo> si si ok
<Zermann> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/979466/
<TaLaDo> ti sto facendo perdere tempo...
<glpiana> TaLaDo, la scarica il pc, mica io a mano bit per bit :)
<TaLaDo> lol
<glpiana> Zermann, e lo fai partire come utente o con sudo?
<Zermann> glpiana, utente
<glpiana> Zermann, sei su gnome/unity?
<Zermann> glpiana, ho provato a metterlo in rc.local ma non va. uso unity.
<glpiana> Zermann, clicca sul tasto in alto a destra e scegli applicazioni d'avvio
<Zermann> glpiana, ok ho aggiunto lo script ora provo, grazie!
<Zermann> glpiana, ok funziona grazie
<glpiana> TaLaDo, facciamo una prova. sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-installer
<glpiana> Zermann, :)
<TaLaDo> ok rimosso
<TaLaDo> vuoi il paste?
<glpiana> TaLaDo, no. ora scrivi sudo updatedb
<glpiana> TaLaDo, intanto che fa chiudi firefox, riaprilo, nella barra scrivi: about:plugins   e metti su pastebin
<nicotano> salve
<TaLaDo> glpiana,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/979483/
<TaLaDo> fatto updatedb
<glpiana> TaLaDo, male malissimo. sicuro di aver chiuso qualsiasi finestra di flash prima di riaprirlo?
<glpiana> *di firefox
<TaLaDo> si
<TaLaDo> ho chiuso firefox e poi l'ho riaperto
<glpiana> TaLaDo, locate libflash
<TaLaDo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/979487/
<TaLaDo> uff che rogna
<glpiana> TaLaDo, dpkg -S /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<glpiana> TaLaDo, anche se essendo lì penso sia stato messo come add-on appunto. dimmi comuqnue che risponde
<TaLaDo> per ora nulla
<doubler> glpiana, giorno!
<TaLaDo> sta amcinando
<TaLaDo> macinando
<pas> ciao
<glpiana> TaLaDo, ma com'è che prima non c'era sta riga e ora è apparsa? che hai fatto nel frattempo?
<glpiana> ciao doubler
<pas> bene c'è glpiana ...
<TaLaDo> niente
<pas> ti ricordi ieri abbiamo parlato ho resettato gnome
<doubler> Ciao a tutti.... glpiana  forse ho risolto....ho messo cinnamon e i video pare che si vedano bene...
<glpiana> doubler, lol
<glpiana> pas, più o meno
<doubler> O_O
<glpiana> TaLaDo, ha terminato il comando?
<TaLaDo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/979490/
<TaLaDo> ecco il paste scusa ma purtroppo è lento sto coso
<pas> ti spiego i problemi ... io non riesco a spostare modificare le barre ancora .. mi avevi fatto scrivere una cosa sul terminale .. ma niente ogni volta che si avvia mi dice c'è un programma di sistema che ha problemi
<pas> poi ... non riesco più a usare Emphaty .. non mi riconosce la password
<glpiana> TaLaDo, in firefox vai su strumenti -> componenti aggiuntivi e guarda sotto gli add on. dovresti vedere firefox.
<TaLaDo> ?
<glpiana> pas, se usi cinnamon usi una interfaccia non presente nei repository. non è nei pacchetti ufficiali e quindi qui non c'è supporto al riguardo
<glpiana> TaLaDo, o sotto plugin o sotto estensioni
<glpiana> TaLaDo, porta pazienza ma devo assentarmi
<TaLaDo> e che devo vedere?
<glpiana> a più tardi
<pas> non so cosa sia ... cinnamon  ... io avevo gnome callback in 12.10 e quando ho aggiornato mi sono ritrovato gnome call back aggiornato
<pas> l'unica cosa di diverso che ho è awn che neanche c'è in questo momento
<pas> gliana?
<pietro76> buongiorno a tutti
<pietro76> ho bisogno di aiuto per installare la nuova versione di ubuntu
<pietro76> ho scaricato la ISO nella chiavetta ma adesso non so cosa fare
<pietro76> per favore, chi può darmi una mano?
<enzotib> pietro76, come l'hai "scaricata nella chiavetta"?
<pietro76> dal siti ubuntu.it
<pietro76> ho anche controllato l'impronta ed è a posto
<enzotib> pietro76, non hai risposto alla domanda
<pietro76> prima l'ho scaricata nella cartella home
<nicotano> pietro76 la iso devi passarla su un pc, poi devi installarla sulla chiavetta con unetbootin
<pietro76> e poi l'ho spostata nella chiavetta
<nicotano> non devi spostarla
<pietro76> unetbootin è un comando o un programma?
<nicotano> o usi l'utility di ubuntu
<nicotano> o usi unetbootin
<pietro76> ok, allora adesso la risposto nella cartella home
<pietro76> asp
<enzotib> nicotano, ora si può fare anche con dd
<pietro76> ok, adesso è nella cartella home
<pietro76> come si usa l'utility di ubuntu?
<nicotano> pietro76, si chiama crea disco d'avvio
<nicotano> lo lanci e gli dai in pasto il file iso
<pietro76> scusami ma sono principiante e uso una vecchia versione di ubuntu
<pietro76> non so dove sta
<pietro76> trovato
<pietro76> ma non capisco come fargli aprire la iso
<nicotano> pietro76,  segui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoPromozione/ProgettoCDUbuntu#Ubuntu_per_Netbook
<pietro76> asp. forse ce la faccio, è partita una finestra
<glpiana> TaLaDo, se non hai trovato nulla scrivi: sudo mv /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins/libflashplayer.so_old
<glpiana> TaLaDo, poi chiudi firefox e riaprilo. ancora about:plugins. se appare ancora flash aspettami, se non c'è più nel terminale: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<pietro76> mi riconosce la chiavetta, però Crea Disco non si attiva
<pietro76> si attiva solo Cancella Disco
<pietro76> niente da fare
<pietro76> vede sia la iso che la chiavetta
<pietro76> però Crea Disco è inattivo
<pietro76> sc usatemi se sono imbra
<pietro76> ci siete ancora?
<pas> glpiana non uso cinnamon .. come devo fare
<pietro76> io ho aperto l'utility
<pietro76> vede la iso e la chiavetta ma il tasto Crea Disco non si attiva, che posso fare?
<nicotano> pietro76,  ti ho segnalato una guida seguila , installa unetbootin
<AngelForget> hai formattata la chiavetta pietro76
<pietro76> no, come si fa a formattarla?
<AngelForget> sempre  da crea disco cè il tasto cancella disco
<pietro76> lo vedo, e poi?
<AngelForget> click sopra
<pietro76> fatto, sto creando il disco, grazie mille angel
<AngelForget> di niente
<pietro76> poi dovrò riavviare il pc e far partire il boot vero?
<pietro76> perderò dati nel pc con l'avanzamento di versione?
<glpiana> pas, sorry, avevo confuso i messaggi
<glpiana> pas, se usi fallback per modificar ei menu basta tenere premuto il tasto alt e cliccare on il tasto destro del mouse
<pas> non me lo fa
<pas> se lo faccio mi dice c'è un problema in un programma del sistema
<AngelForget> pas hai install. tutti gli agg. ?
<glpiana> !italiano | AngelForget
<ubot-it> AngelForget: scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<pas> poi ora ho un prooblema un pò più grande .. sarà una cavolata però sto impazzendo .. io uso phatch .. un programmino che mi permette di fare tante cosette ... c'era la lista dei file usati di recente con una action list ... ora non mi esce più e non la riesco a trovare in nessuna parte del pc
<pietro76> scusami angel. con l'avanzamento di versione ci sarà una perdita di dati e/o impostazioni di connessione?
<pas> angelforget .. si tutti gli aggiornamenti
<pas> ce ne sono 2 ora .. li faccio ma non sembrano importanti
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> avrei una domanda da fare
<cristian_c> come posso far funzionare il pinch con il touchpad su ubuntu?
<TaLaDo> glpiana,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/979547/
<glpiana> TaLaDo, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<TaLaDo> fatto
<TaLaDo> ma flash non va
<TaLaDo> mi sa che formatto e installo da zero
<glpiana> TaLaDo, non ha senso farlo
<glpiana> TaLaDo, fammi vedere about:plugins dopo l'installazione di flash
<TaLaDo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/979558/
<glpiana> TaLaDo, se ci sei più tardi proviamo un'altra cosa
<TaLaDo> si fino alle 15 circa ci sono
<TaLaDo> meno pausa pranzo alle 14
<jackiechan0> glpiana> sorry I got problem are u still there
<jackiechan0> glpiana>
<LolMan> salve, non riesco a far funzionare il flash su chromium, come posso risolvere?
<jackiechan0> glpiana> are u still there ??  tnx for help
<cristian_c> LolMan, apri un terminale e digita: dpkg -l | grep 'flash\|gnash\|swf'
<Vancio> ciao!
<Vancio> ho appena installato la 12.04 su un acer travelmate 5720
<Vancio> devo dire che funziona tutto alla perfezione! :)
<LolMan> cristian_c, cosa fa questo comando?
<LolMan> cristian_c, installa gnash?
<cristian_c> LolMan, no
<LolMan> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<neramarea> 'giorno. problema: dopo un apt-get update, ho inavvertitamente chiuso il terminale prima della scelta di mantenere o meno la versione attuale di un pacchetto. ora apt è bloccato. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/979627/
<LolMan> cristian_c, mi ha dato questo risultato http://paste.ubuntu.com/979629/
<cristian_c> LolMan, flash non è installato
<LolMan> cristian_c, quale installo? ne ho provati alcuni ma non va
<cristian_c> LolMan, come li hai installati?
<LolMan> dall'ubuntu software center
<cristian_c> LolMan, cioè?
<LolMan> cristian_c, ubuntu software center, cerco flash, trovo l'applicazione di adobe e la installo
<LolMan> ma nada, chronium anche quando do i permessi per eseguire il plug-in non lo fa, mi fa vedere solo i video di youtube
<cristian_c> LolMan, sì, ma quale pacchetto avevi installato in particolare?
<LolMan> cristian_c, flashplugin-installer 11.2.202.235ubuntu0.12.04.1
<cristian_c> neramarea, allora rimuovi la configurazione residua del pacchetto e prova a reinstallarlo da synaptic
<neramarea> ..e da terminale non riesco più a far nulla! aiuto! http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/979633/
<cristian_c> lol, mi riferivo a LolMan :D
<cristian_c> ho sbagliato :p
<LolMan> cristian_c, non è quello giusto? ah ok dimmi come fare
<cristian_c> allora rimuovi la configurazione residua del pacchetto e prova a reinstallarlo da synaptic
<LolMan> cristian_c, ok il pacchetto è disinstallato, devo fare altro?
<LolMan> cristian_c, lo installo con l'apt-get
<LolMan> ?
<cristian_c> LolMan, ridigita il comando che ho indicato
<LolMan> cristian_c, mi spunta la stessa cosa di poco fa
<cristian_c> LolMan, rimuovi la configurazione residua del pacchetto e prova a reinstallarlo da synaptic
<glpiana> TaLaDo, hai risolto qualcosa mentre non c'ero?
<LolMan> cristian_c, eh e come la rimuovo?
<TaLaDo> glpiana, no
<TaLaDo> non ci capisco niente
<glpiana> TaLaDo, allora facciamo un altro tentativo. cominciamo a rimuovere flash con: sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-installer
<TaLaDo> pare sia installato ma quando serve mi viene chiesto di insallarlo
<glpiana> torno tra 5 minuti TaLaDo intanto dai quel comando
<LolMan> cristian_c, ho fatto il purge ora che devo farE?
<LolMan> TaLaDo, hai anche tu problemi col flash?
<TaLaDo> glpiana,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/979640/
<TaLaDo> LolMan,  si
<LolMan> TaLaDo, ok siamo allo stesso punto, ho fatto anche io il purge, proviamo a re-installarlo da synaptic
<TaLaDo> LolMan, io aspetto glpiana
<cristian_c> LolMan, qui: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PulireUbuntu#Eliminare_la_configurazione_residua_di_un_pacchetto
<LolMan> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<LolMan> cristian_c,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/979645/
<glpiana> TaLaDo, oki, ora chiudi e riapri firefox, about:plugins e controlla che non ci sia più
<LolMan> glpiana, io sto usando chromium faccio lo stesso?
<glpiana> LolMan, scusa, uno per volta :)
<LolMan> glpiana, abbiamo lo stesso identico problema, per questo xD comunque si è sparito
<glpiana> LolMan, non so quale sia di preciso il tuo problema. postami l'output di dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<glpiana> LolMan, può essere dovuto a cause diverse
<glpiana> !paste | LolMan
<ubot-it> LolMan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<LolMan> glpiana, quel comando non mi da output
<glpiana> LolMan, sudo updatedb   e quando termina dai locate libflash
<TaLaDo> glpiana, invece c'è
<glpiana> TaLaDo, stessa cosa che ho scritto a LolMan
<LolMan> glpiana, niente, non mi da output
<glpiana> LolMan, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<TaLaDo> glpiana,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/979649/
<cristian_c> LolMan, apri un terminale e digita: dpkg -l | grep 'flash\|gnash\|swf'
<glpiana> TaLaDo, quindi avevi fatto altro instanto: sudo apt-get purge adobe-flashplugin
<LolMan> glpiana, installato
<glpiana> LolMan, chromium è chiuso?
<LolMan> glpiana, certo
<glpiana> LolMan, aprilo :)
<LolMan> glpiana, mi da missing plugin :(
<TaLaDo> glpiana,  evidentemente ho provato a fare ... casini :)
<glpiana> TaLaDo, :)
<glpiana> TaLaDo, quando hai rimosso, chiudi firefox riaprilo e ancora about:plugin e dimmi se appare ancora
<glpiana> LolMan, e su firefox?
<TaLaDo> appena finisce
<doubler> ho fatto rimozione sicura del mio hard disk esterno e mi è uscito quersto :      http://imagebin.org/211810
<LolMan> glpiana, crasha direttamente
<glpiana> doubler, in un terminase scrivi: mount                  e metti su pastebin
<TaLaDo> glpiana,  ok ora non c'è più
<glpiana> LolMan, avvia una sessione ospite e avvia firefox e prova
<LolMan> glpiana, ok torno subito!
<glpiana> TaLaDo, oki, ora vai su questo indirizzo: http://get.adobe.com/it/flashplayer/
<glpiana> TaLaDo, dal menu sotto seleziona linux tar.gz e scaricalo
<doubler> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/979657/
<TaLaDo> ok
<glpiana> doubler, non è più montato, puoi scollegarlo
<TaLaDo> devo salvarlo o cosa?
<glpiana> TaLaDo, quando hai il file, aprilo
<glpiana> TaLaDo, indifferente, importante è che tu lo apra con file-roler
<glpiana> *file-roller
<doubler> glpiana, chè è successo...come mai quell'errore?
<TaLaDo> ok
<TaLaDo> che faccio lo estraggo e dove?
<glpiana> doubler, non ne ho idea. ricollegalo e vedi se lo rifà
<glpiana> TaLaDo, seleziona solo linflashplayer.so
<glpiana> TaLaDo, estrailo nella home
<TaLaDo> ok fatto
<LolMan> glpiana, nemmeno nella sessione guest funziona
<glpiana> TaLaDo, poi vai nel temrinale e scrivi: sudo cp libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<TaLaDo> aspetta che controllo sia veramente nella home
<doubler> glpiana, l'ha rifatto :(
<glpiana> LolMan, si apre firefox? o crasha anche lì?
<LolMan> glpiana, si apre ma non funziona il flash
<glpiana> doubler, che cosa stai usando come interfaccia?
<LolMan> glpiana, ti ricordo che io uso chromium :)
<glpiana> LolMan, apri firefox e scrivi nella barra degli indirizzi: about:plugins
<doubler> glpiana, è un box usb 3.0 della kraun
<glpiana> LolMan, metti su pastebin
<TaLaDo> ok fatto
<glpiana> doubler, parlo di interfaccia grafica
<TaLaDo> chiudo firefox e riapro?
<glpiana> TaLaDo, sì
<doubler> glpiana,  cinnamon
<LolMan> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/979666/
<glpiana> doubler, cinnamon non è nei repository ufficiali. dove  l'hai recuperato?
<doubler> glpiana, da un blog su linux
<doubler> glpiana, metto gnome e provo?
<glpiana> doubler, qui non c'è supporto su roba esterna ai repository ufficiali
<TaLaDo> glpiana, dici che funziona?
<glpiana> doubler, non è questione. cinnamon può essersi portato dietro librerie che han sminchiato (scusa il tecnicismo) il sistema
<doubler> glpiana, come lo purgo?
<LolMan> glpiana, cosa faccio ora?
<glpiana> doubler, dammi indicazioni su quello che hai fatto e vediamo
<glpiana> LolMan, un secondo
<glpiana> TaLaDo, non fare indovinelli per cortesia. dì semplicemente se funziona o no
<TaLaDo> sto provando abbi pazienza
<TaLaDo> :(
<TaLaDo> no niente
<TaLaDo> basta lasciamo perdere
<doubler> glpiana, ho fatto così:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/979671/
<glpiana> TaLaDo, LolMan, quello che si può provare a fare e mettere su una versione più vecchia. ma ovviamente con rischi di sicurezza
<LolMan> glpiana, proviamo, basta che funzioni
<glpiana> doubler, sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<doubler> glpiana, devo andare in gnome e dare quel comando? o lo do adesso?
<glpiana> doubler, adesso
<LolMan> glpiana, pendiamo dalle tue labbra, dicci che fare :)
<glpiana> LolMan, anche tu su 32 bit?
<doubler> glpiana, fatto .. e adesso?
<glpiana> doubler, ora è meglio se passi su gnome
<LolMan> glpiana, si
<doubler> ok...torno subito
<glpiana> LolMan, sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-nonfree
<glpiana> TaLaDo, sudo rm /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<TaLaDo> ok
<LolMan> glpiana, Pacchetti virtuali come "flashplugin-nonfree" non possono essere rimossi
<glpiana> LolMan, TaLaDo poi scaricate questo e installatelo http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/f/flashplugin-nonfree/flashplugin-installer_11.2.202.233ubuntu2_i386.deb
<glpiana> LolMan, sì scusa, flashplugin-installer
<doubler> glpiana, e ora?
<glpiana> doubler, sudo ppa-purge ppa:gwendal-lebihan-dev/cinnamon-stable
<LolMan> glpiana, installato, adesso lo provo
<LolMan> glpiana, su chromium, mi dice che necessita dell'autorizzazione, nonostante gliela do non parte
<doubler> glpiana,  e adesso?
<glpiana> LolMan, usa firefox per fare sta prova per cortesia
<glpiana> doubler, riavvia
<LolMan> glpiana, firefox crasha
<glpiana> LolMan, mv .mozilla .mozzilla_vecchio
<glpiana> e poi riprova
<LolMan> glpiana, non ho capito, scusa
<glpiana> LolMan, nel temrinale scrivi: mv .mozilla .mozzilla_vecchio
<glpiana> e poi riprova ad aprire firefox
<doubler> glpiana,  fatto .. e ora?
<LolMan> glpiana, non crasha ma non funziona il flash
<glpiana> doubler, eh boh, prova di nuovo sto disco
<LolMan> glpiana, torno fra 10 minuti spero di trovarti qui per risolvere il problema
<glpiana> LolMan, scrivi: sudo apt-get update e copia l'output su pastebin
<TaLaDo> ok fatto tutto ma non funziona
<glpiana> TaLaDo, anche tu, sudo apt-get update   su pastebin
<TaLaDo> appena finisce volentieri
<glpiana> :)
<doubler> glpiana, stesso errore...eppure ieri provai con una penna da 32 gb e la rimozione è andata a buon fine...
<glpiana> doubler, inserisci il disco in un'altra porta usb e riprova
<TaLaDo> glpiana,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/979693/
<filo1234> doubler: ls -la /media/
<glpiana> TaLaDo, sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-installer
<doubler> ho inserito nella porta usb 2.0   http://imagebin.org/211812
<doubler> :(
<filo1234> doubler: ls -la /media/
<glpiana> TaLaDo, poi scarica questo http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/f/flashplugin-nonfree/flashplugin-installer_11.0.1.152ubuntu1_i386.deb
<filo1234> doubler: e pure mount
<doubler> vado a pranzo....torno prima di subito......   :-)
<filo1234> -.-
<doubler> filo1234,  lascio il pc acceso...appena finisco sono qua    ;)
<cristian_c> lol
<TaLaDo> glpiana,  scaricato e aperto
<subito> è già tornato doubler ?
<TaLaDo> che fo ?
<glpiana> TaLaDo, installalo
<LolMan> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/979696/
<glpiana> LolMan, anche tu sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-installer
<glpiana> LolMan, poi scarica questo http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/f/flashplugin-nonfree/flashplugin-installer_11.0.1.152ubuntu1_i386.deb
<TaLaDo> se non va ora faccio finta di niente e do fuoco a sto bidone così il capo ne compra un altro
<glpiana> lol
<TaLaDo> ok basta così
<TaLaDo> vado a pranzo e poi dico che con questa macchina non si lavora
<TaLaDo> grazie tante glpiana
<glpiana> TaLaDo, non va nemmeno con quello?
<TaLaDo> no
<TaLaDo> ciao a tutti
<bodom> ciao, secondo voi è possibile che /etc/sysctl.conf venga chiamato dopo a /etc/init.d/networkinsta start durante il boot? Qualche diea di come faccio a vederlo?
<bodom> *networking
<cristian_c> bodom, dovresti controllare chi utilizza quel file di configurazione
<LolMan> glpiana, ma questa è la versione 64 bit?
<bodom> cristian_c: mhhh... /etc/init/procps.conf
<glpiana> LolMan, no, i386. c'è scritto pure nel nome
<LolMan> glpiana, mi da un'errore di dipendenze
<glpiana> che errore?
<cristian_c> bodom, quello è un altro file di configurazione
<LolMan> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/979744/
<bodom> cristian_c: no, credo sia il file che lo invoca, solo che con upstart non ci si capisce più nulla.
<glpiana> LolMan, oki, non si può mettere: sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-installer
<bodom> comunque credo di aver trovato le infor che bastano per aprire un bug report su lanchpad
<LolMan> glpiana, bene, ora che si fa? XD
<glpiana> LolMan, che scheda video hai?
<LolMan> glpiana, nvidia geforce fx 5500
<glpiana> LolMan, che driver usi?
<LolMan> quelli della nvidia, se mi dici come vederli ti dico il nome preciso
<glpiana> LolMan, presi dal gestore o dal sito?
<LolMan> dal sito
<glpiana> LolMan, perchè dal sito e non dal gestore?
<LolMan> glpiana, pensavo fosse meglio
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> vabbè.
<LolMan> glpiana, ma ricordo che erano gli stessi identici
<LolMan> glpiana, anzi no, sto dicendo una stronzata
<LolMan> glpiana, ci sono i driver di base, ancora non ho installato nulla, dimenticavo che questo pc l'ho formattato ieri xD
<glpiana> LolMan, allora tienilo così. hai tenuto una home vecchia?
<LolMan> glpiana, si
<glpiana> hai quindi la live a disposizione?
<LolMan> glpiana, si
<glpiana> LolMan, avvia da live allora e torna qui che facciamo una prova
<LolMan> ok
<LolMan> glpiana, eccomi
<LolMan> glpiana, dimmi tutto
<glpiana> LolMan, scarica questo: http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/pdc/11.2.202.235/install_flash_player_11_linux.i386.tar.gz
<LolMan> glpiana, nemmeno su live funziona il flash
<LolMan> glpiana, ti ricordo che sono su live
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> -.-
<LolMan> glpiana, scaricato, ora? che c'è?
<glpiana> LolMan, apri il file ed astrai libflashplayer.so nella tu ahome
<glpiana> "tua" per modo di dire
<glpiana> nella home
<LolMan> glpiana, fatto
<glpiana> LolMan, apri un terminale
<glpiana> LolMan, sudo mv libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<LolMan> glpiana, mv: cannot move `libflashplayer.so' to `/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins': No such file or directory non ha senso! 0.0
<glpiana> LolMan, ls /usr/lib/mozilla
<glpiana> !paste | LolMan
<ubot-it> LolMan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<doubler> glpiana,  connesso a una usb 2.0 e dato comando....  http://paste.ubuntu.com/979782/
<LolMan> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/979784/
<glpiana> doubler, ok, ma te lo aveva chiesto filo1234
<glpiana> LolMan, dai dillo. cosa aspetti?
<doubler> filo1234,  connesso a una usb 2.0 e dato comando....  http://paste.ubuntu.com/979782/
<glpiana> LolMan, dillo "sto usando la live di..." termina la frase
<LolMan> xubuntu!! perchè? 0.o
<glpiana> LolMan, perchè xubuntu non ha firefox -.-
<glpiana> dammi un attimo che mi organizzo per chromium
<LolMan> glpiana, impossibile lo sto usando dalla live 0.0
<LolMan> glpiana, e sulla live non c'è chromium
<filo1234> doubler: si m aio mica mi ricordo dopo un'ora
<glpiana> LolMan, allora deve esserci /usr/lib/mozilla. scrivi: locate mozilla
<doubler> filo1234,  l'hard disk che non si rimuoveva...
<LolMan> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/979790/
<filo1234> doubler: sudo umount /media/RAK2TB
<LolMan> glpiana, va bene essere leso ma non lo sono fino a questo punto XD
<glpiana> LolMan, scrivi: locate mozilla | grep lib
<doubler> filo1234,  fatto ... e ora?
<filo1234> doubler: ha smontato?
<doubler> così pare
<LolMan> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/979796/
<glpiana> LolMan, sudo mkdir /usr/lib/mozilla
<doubler> filo1234,  quindi devo fare così  d'ora in poi per smontare?
<filo1234> doubler: no riprova normalmente adesso
<filo1234> doubler: tu fai smonta o espelli?
<glpiana> LolMan, alura?
<doubler> filo1234,  se clicco col destro sopra c'è solo rimuovi in sicurezza...
<cristian_c> bodom, i file di configurazione non invocano
<filo1234> doubler: uhm
<filo1234> doubler: ha anche l'alimentazione esterna?
<bodom> cristian_c: no, ma vengono invocati d aupstart
<LolMan> glpiana, fatto
<glpiana> LolMan, sudo mkdir /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<doubler> filo1234,  ho notato che solo allle penne c'è espelli....l'hard disk ha l'aklimentatore
<LolMan> glpiana, fatto
<glpiana> LolMan, sudo mv libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<LolMan> glpiana, fatto
<glpiana> LolMan, avvia firefox
<LolMan> glpiana, fatto
<glpiana> LolMan, about:plugins   e metti su pastebin
<filo1234> doubler: ma hai notato se nonostante quel messaggio il disco venga comunque smontato?
<LolMan> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/979806/
<doubler> filo1234,  ho provato adesso con un WD da 1 tb autoalimentato a smontarlo e funge
<glpiana> LolMan, apri youtube
<LolMan> glpiana, non va
<cristian_c> bodom, che cosa fa upstart?
<glpiana> LolMan, dammi 10 minuti e poi sentenzio se il problema è del tuo pc in particolare
<LolMan> glpiana, ok, nel mentre passo alla distro locale o rimango sulla live?
<glpiana> LolMan, la live è di 12.04?
<LolMan> glpiana, sisi
<glpiana> LolMan, sta lì e apsetta
<LolMan> glpiana, ok
<filo1234> cristian_c: gestisce i servizi di avvio
<glpiana> LolMan, 32 bit hai detto, giusto?
<doubler> filo1234, ora ho riprovato a smontare l'hard disk da 2 tb con alimentatore e nonostante il messaggio di errore si smonta comunque
<LolMan> glpiana, sisi
<filo1234> doubler: com epensavo
<filo1234> doubler: lo faceva pure a me con certi dischi
<doubler> filo1234, any idea?
<filo1234> doubler: no
<filo1234> non mi sono mai posto il problema dato che smontava comunque regolarmete...e che non stavo a smontare e montare un disco ogni 5 minuti
<doubler> filo1234,  è un grosso problema? posso perdere  dati?
<filo1234> no è solo un messaggio
<filo1234> almeno per quello che so io
<filo1234> doubler: se vuoi la sicurezza dai il comando a mano
<doubler> capito
<filo1234> sempre meglio IMHO
<doubler> filo1234, siccome ho dual boot con windows 7, potrebbe rovinarsi il file system?
<filo1234> ehhh?
<filo1234> di che di cosa
<doubler> filo1234, dell'hard disk esterno
<filo1234> ma non capisco il fatto del dualboot
<filo1234> doubler: se lo smonti regolarmente no, poi tutto può succedere, di certo c'è solo la morte
<doubler> ho sul pc ubuntu + windows 7
<filo1234> doubler: e che c'entra con l'hd esterno dico
<cristian_c> bodom, i servizi stanno su due livelli diversi?
<doubler> filo1234, perchè condivido l'hard disk con windows
<filo1234> si, c'è il doppio servizio al piano terra e il bagno padronale al piano di sopra
<filo1234> cristian_c: ^
<filo1234> lol
<glpiana> LOl
<doubler> muhahaaaah
<cristian_c> filo1234, mmmhhh
<filo1234> doubler: nonsense :)
<cristian_c> filo1234, io parlavo di sysctl e networking
<doubler> vabbè...spero che la morte sopraggiunga prima del decesso dell'hard disk  :D
<filo1234> ah io pensavo che ti informassi sulla villetta
<doubler> filo1234,  prrrrrrr
<doubler> filo1234,  e grazie!
<filo1234> doubler: ciao
<glpiana> LolMan, ho provato su vbox xon una live di xubuntu e la procedura che ti ho illustrato funziona
<glpiana> LolMan, quindi i casi sono due: o mi stai coglionando, il che significa che hai del buon tempo, o c'è qualche conflitto hardware
<doubler> filo1234, mica me ne vado.... °_O
<LolMan> glpiana, quindi? sulle precedenti versioni di ubuntu funzionava il flash
<filo1234> doubler: ah, ci avevo sperato lol
<LolMan> glpiana, no tranquillo avrei di meglio da fare che coglionarti
<dod> come convertire un pdf in doc.
<LolMan> glpiana, qualche altro software che faccia lo stesso lavoro di flash ma non della adobe?
<glpiana> dod, seleziona tutto e copia su write
<doubler> filo1234,  ogni tanto sbircio la chat e leggo novità
<glpiana> LolMan, non ne esiste. per youtube puoi attivare html5
<LolMan> glpiana, e fin qui ok
<LolMan> glpiana, quindi non è un problema risolvibile?
<bodom> cristian_c: per quanto ne so io, c'è upstart che legge i file in init che dicono quando avviare i servizi in base a un sistema di dipendenze che di solito se funziona fa comunque un po' come gli pare (i vecchi rc sono per retrocompatibilità)
<glpiana> LolMan, io non so risolverlo
<glpiana> LolMan, il che non significa che sia irrisolvibile...
<filo1234> dod: aprirlo con abiword e salvarlo in .doc?
<LolMan> glpiana, ora vedo, grazie infinite per la disponibilità
<nicotano> salve
<dod> glpiana se seleziono da okular non  mi riporta l'intestazione uguale. il resto pero' c'e'.
<glpiana> dod, segui il consiglio di filo1234
<filo1234> dod: aprilo con abiword
<dod> filo1234 ho libreoffice ma se apro con quello ho caratteri assurdi.
<dod> installo abiword e provo
<filo1234> ho detto abiword
<filo1234> lol
<LolMan> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jacopo> ciao a tutti, ho un problema con le mia casse: non funzionano. Ho un Hp dv6215ea, scheda: had intel, processore conexant cx20549 (venice)
<LolMan> glpiana, e poi non ti disturbo più, http://paste.ubuntu.com/979827/ quando provo a ri-installare flash
<cristian_c> bodom, avevo visto qualche tempo fa, navigando nel filesystem, che c'erano circa sei livelli in init.d
<doubler> è normale che l'icona di emule sia qui in gnome 2d?          http://imagebin.org/211824
<LolMan> glpiana, puoi aiutarmi?
<doubler> glpiana,  è normale che l'icona di emule sia qui in gnome 2d?          http://imagebin.org/211824
<doubler> amule*
<fernandopescia> Ciao a tutti, qualcuno conosce bene LibreOffice? Ho un problema di compatibilità tra i file impress di Ooo e Libre.
<fernandopescia> LibreOffice 3.5.2.2
<glpiana> LolMan, hai riavviato o sei ancora in live>?
<LolMan> glpiana, riavviato
<glpiana> fernandopescia, esponi il problema e chi sa ti aiuta
<glpiana> LolMan, sudo apt-get autoremove
<glpiana> LolMan, poi sudo apt-get clean
<LolMan> glpiana, sisi già fatto risolto grazie :)
<glpiana> LolMan, poi sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<glpiana> doubler, no, non è normale
<fernandopescia> ok grazie espongo: Ho dei file creati con impress di Ooo che non si aprono con Libre, anzi Libre va in crash.
<doubler> glpiana, come risolvo?
<glpiana> doubler, non lo so. hai manipolato le applet della barra superiore immagino
<doubler> glpiana,  prima avevo aumentato la grandezza dei font nella barra di cinnamon...ma non penso centri qualcosa
<glpiana> doubler, hai già provato a riavviare la sessione?
<doubler> ora provo
<doubler> glpiana, uguale a prima
<doubler> glpiana,  ho letto sul forum ubuntu una discussioone, ma non hanno risolto....
<doubler> glpiana,  per ora non è un problema basilare............come disattivo il portachiavi e/o wallet che sia
<jackiechan0> glpiana> hey
<glpiana> doubler, vai su password e chiavi e rimuovi la password. quando te la richiederà la lasci vuota
<jackiechan0> glpiana> ma sei italiano?
<glpiana> !chat | jackiechan0
<ubot-it> jackiechan0: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jackiechan0> glpiana> stamattina stavamo provando a settare qualla VPN poi ho avuto un problema e non mi sono riconnesso
<glpiana> jackiechan0, sì, ricordo
<jackiechan0> glpiana> se gentilmente potessimo continuare te ne sarei grato
<glpiana> jackiechan0, mi pare che l'utlima cosa fatta fosse rimuovere openvpn da rc
<glpiana> jackiechan0, io stavo solo cercando di evitare che openvpn si avviasse all'avvio del pc. hai fatto altro dopo?
<jackiechan0> glpiana> si esatto, ti aggiorno sono riuscito a connettermi mediante riga di comando con "sudo openvpn  eu2_slovakia.ovpn"
<glpiana> jackiechan0, quando hai riavviato hai mica dato ps aux | grep openvpn per controllare se l'abbiamo bloccata davvero?
<jackiechan0> glpiana> mi sono appena riconnesso usando il comando sudo openvpn  eu2_slovakia.ovpn  però vorrei connetermi mediante PPTP nel menu in modo da visualizzare il lucchetto quando sono collegato
<jackiechan0> glpiana> no ma posso farlo ora?
<glpiana> jackiechan0, beh ora hai già dato il comando. puoi però riavviare e darlo
<jackiechan0> glpiana> ok torno subito grazie
<jackiechan0> glpiana> penso che non è stato bloccato http://paste.ubuntu.com/979869/
<LolMan> qualcuno di voi ha provato gnash?
<glpiana> LolMan, se proprio devi provalo, ma se è per vedere youtube meglio html5 imho
<glpiana> LolMan, aspetta
<glpiana> una cos non abbimao provato
<LolMan> glpiana, cosa?
<glpiana> LolMan, ce l'hai ancora installato flash?
<LolMan> glpiana, disinstallato, e con gnash e il plug-in per firefox funziona
<LolMan> glpiana, volevi provare questo?
<glpiana> oki, allora nulla
<glpiana> no, tanto non andava neanche da live
<glpiana> come non detto
<LolMan> ora devo trovare qualcosa per chromium
<LolMan> glpiana, per curiosità, cosa volevi provare?
<LolMan> lightspark qualcuno lo conosce?
<jackiechan0> glpiana> come mai parte ancora all'avvio?
<jackiechan0> jackiechan0> forse rimuovendolo  riesco a risolvere va in contrasto con l'altro client VPN
<jackiechan0> glpiana> l'ho rimosso riavvio un attimo
<LolMan> glpiana, risolto con gnash
<jackiechan0> oi
<jackiechan0> glpiana> ci sei ?
<doubler> ma i log della chat sono americani :(
<glpiana> jackiechan0, dimmi
<jackiechan0> ho riavviato
<glpiana> eh
<jackiechan0> glpiana> ho riavviato
<glpiana> ho capito che hai riavviato
<glpiana> ps aux | grep opnvpn l'hai dato?
<jackiechan0> glpiana>  si si
<glpiana> e?
<jackiechan0> glpiana> http://paste.ubuntu.com/979955/
<glpiana> parte lo stesso
<glpiana> jackiechan0, boh
<glpiana> a dopo
<jackiechan0> glpiana> ok a dopo
<glpiana> jackiechan0, non so dirti cosa fare. vuoi provare a disinstallare openvpn per vedere se riesci ad andare in vpn con network manager?
<krabador> scusatemi,  non posso installare nella 12.04 l'ultimo driver ufficiale ati per la vecchia 9600
<glpiana> avevi letto? jackiechan0, non so dirti cosa fare. vuoi provare a disinstallare openvpn per vedere se riesci ad andare in vpn con network manager?
<glpiana> krabador, O.o
<jackiechan0> glpiana> l'ho disinstallato e riavviato
<glpiana> jackiechan0, oki
<glpiana> krabador, ati 9600 su 12.04 la usi con i radeon
<jackiechan0> glpiana> ciò nonostante ps aux | grep openvpn mi da sempre lo stesso output|
<glpiana> O.o
<krabador> glpiana, la mia domanda infatti è, è buono il supporto di quei driver?
<glpiana> jackiechan0, locate openvpn
<glpiana> krabador, allora spiegami che intendi per ultimo driver ufficiale
<jackiechan0> glpiana> un macello di file
<glpiana> jackiechan0, locate openvpn | grep bin
<krabador> glpiana, il catalist
<glpiana> krabador, allora la mia risposta resta uguale: ati 9600 su 12.04 la usi con i radeon (non con gli fglrx e catalyst)
<jackiechan0> glpiana> http://paste.ubuntu.com/979979/
<glpiana> jackiechan0, dpkg -S /usr/local/openvpn_as/bin
<jackiechan0> glpiana> openvpn-as: /usr/local/openvpn_as/bin
<glpiana> jackiechan0, rimuovi openvpn-as
<glpiana> jackiechan0, poi dai: dpkg -S /usr/sbin/openvpn
<jackiechan0> glpiana> sudo apt-get remove openvpn-as   oppure rm directory ?
<glpiana> jackiechan0, sudo apt-get purge openvpn-as
<jackiechan0> glpiana> ok lo spurgo
<jackiechan0> glpiana> http://paste.ubuntu.com/979982/
<jackiechan0> glpiana>  dpkg -S /usr/sbin/openvpn
<jackiechan0> dpkg-query: no path found matching pattern /usr/sbin/openvpn.
<jackiechan0> glpiana> ~ $ ps aux | grep openvpn
<jackiechan0> alex      2805  0.0  0.0   4176   884 pts/0    S+   17:00   0:00 grep --colour=auto openvpn
<krabador> glpiana, ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run , questo è l'ultimo driver che ati fa scaricare per le r300
<glpiana> krabador, vabbè io ti ho detto come stanno le cose. poi fai come vuoi. non venire solo a almentarti che hai al scheda video a balle, ok?
<jackiechan0> glpiana> ?
<glpiana> jackiechan0, hai riavviato?
<jackiechan0> glpiana> riavvio subito
<glpiana> krabador, Automated installer and Display Drivers for X.Org 6.7, 6.8, 6.9, 7.0, 7.1, 7.2, 7.3, or 7.4
<glpiana> !info xorg-
<ubot-it> Package xorg- does not exist in precise
<glpiana> !info xorg
<ubot-it> xorg (source: xorg): X.Org X Window System. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.6+12ubuntu1 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 77 kB (Only available for any all)
<glpiana> krabador, hai visto? capisci quel che intendo?
<jackiechan0> glpiana> riavviato ?? do ps aux | grep openvpn ?
<glpiana> sì
<jackiechan0> glpiana> ps aux | grep openvpn
<jackiechan0> alex      2681  0.0  0.0   4176   880 pts/0    R+   17:11   0:00 grep --colour=auto openvpn
<glpiana> jackiechan0, oki, ora prova da network manager
<jackiechan0> glpiana> la connessione VPN è fallita perchè il servizio VPN non è partito.  :(
<glpiana> jackiechan0, boh, davvero non so dirti
<glpiana> !vpn | jackiechan0 vedi se qui trovi informazioni utili
<ubot-it> jackiechan0 vedi se qui trovi informazioni utili: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Vpn oppure http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Hamachi
<jackiechan0> glpiana>  le guide sono  qui  http://unblockvpn.com/support/how-to-set-up-unblock-vpn-on-linux.html    e qui  http://unblockvpn.com/support/how-to-set-up-unblock-vpn-sstp-on-linux-ubuntu.html
<jackiechan0> glpiana> la seconda guida non riesco a seguirla tutta perchè alcuni pacchetti non me li fa intallare sono da Ubuntu Natty
<jackiechan0> da synaptic sto provando a reinstallare tutti i pacchetti inerenti
<doubler> vorrei estrarre i link http ( delle radio) da un file di testo e inserirle in radiotray...si può?
<glpiana> doubler, radiotray ti permette di aggiungere gli indirizzi?
<doubler> così ho letto in rete...
<glpiana> doubler, hai installato radiotray?
<glpiana> doubler, e per curiosità, rhythmbox non va bene? mi pare sia installato di default
<doubler> glpiana,  come faccio ad aggiungere tot stazioni in rhythmbox?
<peppe84> fai prima a mano. dovresti crearti uno script che lo faccia.
<glpiana> doubler, vai su radio e poi tasto destro aggiungi
<glpiana> ciao stacco
<vaporidis> salve a tutti
<dise> ciao a tutti
<dise> ce qualcuno che ha presente il controllo dischi che fa ubuntu appena acceso il pc quando ci sono problemi?
<filo1234> dise: ?
<filo1234> dici dopo il grub?
<filo1234> o dopo il login
<dise> prima del lofig
<dise> login
<filo1234> non lo fa solo quandoci sono problemi
<dise> non ce 1 modo x farglielo fare?
<filo1234> lo fa ogni tot di mount o di tempo
<filo1234> dise: per forzarlo?
<dise> si
<dise> voglio farglielo fare
<filo1234> sudo shutdown -r -F now
<dise> xke avevo dei probl al pc che si sono risolti non appena ha fatto quel controllo...e adesso ho gli stessi problemi
<filo1234> oppure sudo touch /forcefsck
<dise> ma me lo farà al prossimo riavvio?
<filo1234> si
<dise> ok
<dise> provo
<filo1234> conil primo riavvii pure
<dise> grazie mille
<doubler> filo1234, we da quanto tempo....
<filo1234> doubler: sudo shutdown -rf now   ( ho sbagliato prima )
<filo1234> hme
<filo1234> dise: ^
<dise> filo1234 me lha fatto il controllo,ma nn ho risolto i problemi
<dise> come posso forzare l'apertura di un programma?se ci clicko sopra non me lo apre, ma 10 minuti fa (prima ke riavviavo) funzionava benissimo
<Geeno> Salve a tutti ma in firefox 12.0 della nuova release dove viene messa la memoria cache?
<Geeno> tipo immagini documenti siti video aperti con firefox non la trovo più
<enzotib> dise, [17:40:10] <filo1234> doubler: sudo shutdown -rf now   ( ho sbagliato prima )
<krabador> scusatemi, dite a glpiana che non mi stavo lamentando
<enzotib> Geeno, è in ~/.mozilla/firefox/*.default/Cache/
<dise> ho usato il comando sudo touch /forcefsck ed ha funzionato enzotib... posso aprire forzatamente un programma?
<mario_> salve
<mario_> vorrei rimuovere delle icone sul pannello che sono persistenti qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi
<krabador> ma chiedevo solo se i driver open per le R300 ati
<Geeno> enzotib: si trovata ma no c'è niente solo cartelle e file che per me non hanno senso
<enzotib> dise, che significa "forzatamente"?
<krabador> andassero meglio degli ultimi driver ati, non supportati dalla 12.04
<enzotib> Geeno, è già da tempo che la cache è fatta in quel modo, la capisce solo firefox
<mario_> vorrei rimuovere delle icone sul pannello che sono persistenti qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi
<enzotib> Geeno, d'altra parte non dovrebbe essere utile all'utente
<dise> se ci clicco con il mouse dal menu non mi si apre....nn so forse da terminale si puo farglielo aprire cmq enzotib
<Geeno> enzotib: hahahaaha
<enzotib> dise, puoi provare da terminale, così vedi anche se scrive qualche messaggio utile
<jester-> mario_: cioè?
<dise> con che comando? il programma che mi serve è Deluge
<enzotib> dise: scrivi deluge e premi invio
<enzotib> dise, attenzione che deluge resta nella tray quando lo chiudi, quindi potrebbe essere già avviato e non te ne sei accorto
<dise> no no
<mario_> jester-: sono su Ubuntu Natty ho installato Gnome Manual Duplex che funziona regolarmente che però ha  installato nel pannello delle icone invisibili (si vedono solo dei quadrettini grigi) che non è possibile rimuove ma che se cliccati consentono di accedere alla schermata delle impostazioni del programma
<dise> cmq enzotib http://paste.ubuntu.com/980063/
<mario_> jester-: come posso rimuoverle in maniera definitiva ?
<Geeno> enzotib: ok grazie mille alla prossima
<Geeno> Ciao  a tutti
<jester-> mario_: clicca desto e rimuovi e la natty è un vegiota
<mario_> jester-: col tasto destro non appare il menu per rimuovere
<enzotib> dise, probabilmente si è corrotta la configuazione locale, proviamo a resettarla?
<jester-> !gnomereset | mario_
<ubot-it> mario_: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<dise> i file che stavo scaricando verranno persi?
<dise> sono importanti
<dise> e nn posso permettermi di riniziare di nuovo
<enzotib> dise, puoi riaggiungerli e dovrebbe riprendere da dove si trova. Se non va rimettiamo le cose così come sono adesso
<dise> ok
<mario_> jester-: non esiste  un metodo meno radicale ho paura di perdere altre impostazioni che invece potrebbero essermi utili
<enzotib> dise, tu non hai cambiato le directory di default che usa, vero?
<dise> no nn credo di aver toccato niente
<jester-> mario_: se non appare il menu sulle presunte icone non conosco altro metodo, prova a premere alt assieme al destro
<dise> qualche cazzatina nelle preferenze forse...cmq proviamo pure
<enzotib> dise, cominciamo a fare questo comando (una sola volta, mi raccomando): mv ~/.config/deluge{,.bak}
<mario_> jester-: mi sa che sono difettose alcune volte cliccando con i ldestro appare il menu ma solo l'ombra nel senso che non si vedono le voci!!! maledetto menu
<jester-> mario_: si intende che usi gnome
<mario_> jester-: si scusa è vero non l'ho specificato è GNOME
<dise> enzotib fatto
<enzotib> dise, ora avvia deluge, verifica che parta correttamente, non ci saranno i tuoi torrent, poi lo chiudi
<dise> lo faccio partire da terminale? ho tutto il resto bloccato (ero gia stato qui settimana scorsa x quel motivo)
<enzotib> dise, da dove vuoi
<dise> fatto...xo nn riesco a chiuderlo
<enzotib> dise, perché?
<dise> xke è bloccato
<dise> -.-
<dise> provo a chiudere il terminale
<enzotib> dise, eh ma allora i problemi sono altri
<enzotib> dise, se il sistema è in questo stato, come possiamo riparare deluge?
<mario_> nessuno ha idea di come risolvere il mio problema ?
<dise> si,l'altra volta mi si erano risolti con quella scansione dopo il grub.....
<dise> a me interessa far partire mezzora deluge
<dise> in modo ke finisco il download
<dise> tanto domani mi arriva il pc nuovo e questo lo formatto
<dise> cmq ho chiuso deluge
<dise> come dicevi, non cerano i torrent vecchi
<enzotib> dise, verifichiamo con pgrep -fl deluge
<enzotib> dise, non dovrebbe restituire niente
<dise> esatto
<enzotib> dise, ora: ls -d ~/.config/deluge/Incoming/
<enzotib> per verificare che abbia creato questa directory
<dise> ls: impossibile accedere a /home/cruck/.config/deluge/Incoming/: File o directory non esistente
<enzotib> dise, ls -l ~/.config/deluge/
<dise> me li metteva in Scaricati
<enzotib> dise, te li metteva in scaricati perché glielo avevi detto tu?
<dise> nn ricordo,ma credo di no...cmq ti copio il paste
<dise> enzotib http://paste.ubuntu.com/980085/
<enzotib> dise, ls -l  ~/.config/deluge.bak/Incoming/
<dise> ls: impossibile accedere a /home/cruck/.config/deluge.bak/Incoming/: File o directory non esistente
<enzotib> dise, ls -l  ~/.config/deluge.bak/
<dise> enzotib http://paste.ubuntu.com/980093/
<enzotib> dise, ok, metti su pastebin: gedit ~/.config/deluge.bak/core.conf
<dise_\> enzotib scusa ho dovuto riavviare dopo aver scritto lultimo comando...me lo puoi copiare x piacerwe'
<enzotib> dise, ok, metti su pastebin: gedit ~/.config/deluge.bak/core.conf
<dise_\> vediam se riesco sta volta
<dise_\> enzotib http://paste.ubuntu.com/980103/
<enzotib> dise_\, mv ~/.config/deluge{.bak,}/core.conf
<dise_\> fatto
<enzotib> dise_\, ora riavvia deluge, i torrent non dovrebbero esserci ancora, però controlla che si avvii correttamente e che nelle preferenze che la directory di scaricamento è "Scaricati"
<dise_\> ok
<dise_\> enzotib si la cartella è scaricATI
<enzotib> dise_\, ok, aspetta un attimo
<dise_\> oki
<dimitri_> salve, per aggiungere kde a ubuntu 12.04 64 come faccio ?
<enzotib> dise_\, ora nel terminale: nautilus --no-desktop ~/.config/deluge/state/
<enzotib> dimitri_, hai unity?
<dise_\> enzotib fatto mi ha aperto la finestra state
<dimitri__> enzotib, scusa ma mi ha mandato via.... si ho unity e gnome
<enzotib> dise_\, lì dovrebbero essere dei files con estensione .torrent che corrispondono ai torrent che stavi scaricando
<enzotib> dise_\, i nomi probabilmente sono dei codici che non ti dicono niente, però verifica che siano in numero corrispondente a quelli che avevi
<dimitri__> enzotib, volevo provare anche kde.... unity non mi garba.... gnome è sempre lo stesso mi dicono che kde ha qualcosa di.....diverso
<enzotib> dimitri__, puoi installare il pacchetto kubuntu-desktop, però preparati ad avere un po' di confusione nelle applicazioni
<dise_\> enzotib in quella finistra ce un file chiamato torrent.state
<enzotib> dise_\, e basta?
<dise_\> ma nn riesco ad aprirlo....è importante aprirlo?
<dise_\> se si devo riavviare
<dise_\> si solo quel file ce
<enzotib> dise_\, locate '*.torrent'
<dise_\> fatto
<enzotib> dise_\, output?
<dise_\> nessuna
<dise_\> mi va a capo pronto x un altro comando
<enzotib> dise_\, allora, la situazione è questa:
<enzotib> dise_\, i dati parziali dei torrent che stavi scaricando dovrebbero esserci
<enzotib> dise_\, però i torrent stessi (cioè la "descrizione" di cosa stavi scaricando) non c'è
<dise_\> uhm
<enzotib> dise_\, quindi se sei in grado di ritrovare le origini di dove li hai presi, e riaggiungerli
<dimitri> enzotib, mamma che casotto.... se lascio la finestra xchat mi sbatte fuori
<enzotib> dise_\, poi dovrebbe automaticamente riconoscere che una parte è già scaricata
<dise_\> si enzotib,dovrei avere ancora i file .torrent
<dimitri> non posso fare nulla se sto in xchat come mai ?
<dimitri> altrimenti mi sbatte fuori
<enzotib> dimitri, e chi lo sa
<dimitri> azz
<dise_\> enzotib provo a riaggiungere i torrent manualmente?
<enzotib> dise_\, sì
<dise_\> enzotib si li riconosce
<dise_\> grazie mille :)
<enzotib> dise_\, prego
<dise_\> sono al 97,50%
<dise_\> e mi scarica a 3 / 5 kb/s
<dise_\> lol ecco xke ci tenevo a nn perdere quello gia scaricato
<dise_\> :D
<enzotib> dise_\, a questo punto la dir ~/.config/deluge.bak puoi cancellarla
<dise_\> ok
<glpiana> ola
<amba> ciao, con questa versione il pc è diventato parecchio più lento e poi dove trovo i programmi installati per lanciarli non trovo più i menù a tendina
<glpiana> amba, hai unity come interfaccia? la barra a sinistra?
<amba> si
<glpiana> amba, se clicchi sul simbolo di ubuntu si apre la dash. la seconda icona in baso è quella delle applicazioni
<glpiana> amba, se clicchi su filtra ti appaiono le categorie
<chtamina> Salve ragazzi, ho una schedina microsd collegata al pc tramite adattatore che credo sia morta. quale è quel comando per vedere il log in tempo reale del sistema ? così vedo se succede qualcosa quando la collego al pc
<chtamina> grazie
<glpiana> amba, oppure se conosci il nome del programma, comincia a scriverlo nella dash e ti apparirà l'icona
<glpiana> chtamina, in tempo reale non puoi. continua a dare dmesg | tail
<filo1234> chtamina: dmesg | tail -f
<glpiana> filo1234, a con -f continua?
<filo1234> si
<glpiana> mo' me lo segno :D
<amba> ok grazie, ma  non c'è un sistema più diretto
<glpiana> amba, se il programma che ti interessa lo metti sulla barra basta cliccarlo
<chtamina> [  631.248026] usb 2-4: new high speed USB device number 7 using ehci_hcd [  631.381649] scsi10 : usb-storage 2-4:1.0
<glpiana> amba, e se poi sta interfaccia non ti piace installi gnome-session-fallback
<chtamina> sembra che riconosca una periferica usb, dico bene ?
<amba> come si fa a metterlo sulla barra'
<glpiana> chtamina, metti qualche riga in più di quelle che appaiono inserendola su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | chtamina
<ubot-it> chtamina: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> amba, se avvii un programma, appare sulla barra. ci clicchi sopra col destro e la blocchi
<glpiana> amba, oppure se lo vedi nella dash, lo trascini sulla barra
<chtamina> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/980218/ (grazie)
<amba> sempre quella a sx
<glpiana> chtamina, con la schedina inserita scrivi: sudo fdisk -l           e metti su pastebin
<glpiana> amba, sì, sempre quella a sinistra
<amba> ok grazie 1000 proverò ciao
<chtamina> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/980222/
<chtamina> la schedina è da 2 gb
<glpiana> chtamina, non va. attacca l'adattatore ad altra porta usb
<chtamina> ok
<chtamina> niente, vedo se trovo un altro adattatore, questo è proprietario di una schedina sd wifi
<glpiana> ok
<chtamina> ho cambiato adattatore ma niente, praticamente questa scheda era dentro un cell che è caduto
<chtamina> e improvvisamente è morta
<chtamina> ho qualche altra prova da fare ?
<chtamina> (complimenti al team di sviluppatori ubuntu perché non lo provavo da qualche mese e vedo miglioramenti evidentissimi)
<glpiana> chtamina, non so dirti
<gabriele_> salve
<gabriele_> qualcuno sa dirmi perchè quando digito il seguente comando sudo vi /etc/init.d/100Mbs non si apre alcun file di testo?
<glpiana> gabriele_, scrivi ls /etc/init.d/100Mbs         e dimmi che ti risponde
<filo1234> gabriele_: si aprirà un file vuoto al limite
<chtamina> c'era un software che si chiamava photorec per recuperare le memorie usb, sapete se ha cambiato nome ?
<gabriele_> dice non esistente
<gabriele_> glpiana, dice non esistente
<gabriele_> filo1234, non si apre nulla
<gabriele_> glpiana, filo1234  guardate io sto seguendo questa guida
<gabriele_> glpiana, filo1234 http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-linux-add-ethtool-duplex-settings-permanent.html
<gabriele_> glpiana, filo1234 in pratica voglio creare questo file per rendere definitiva la velocità di rete a 10Mbps
<gabriele_> glpiana, filo1234 quindi, al posto di 100, dovrò scrivere 10, ma una volta arrivati al comando con (vi) si apre qualcosa di strano nel terminale stesso, non è come gedit che mi apre un file di testo, non so se mi spiego
<filo1234> gabriele_: se dai vi nomefile  apre un file vuoto, esattamente come se dessi gedit nome file
<filo1234> poi sai usare vi?
<filo1234> se non lo sai usare è meglio che usi gksu gedit /etc/init.d/nomefile
<filo1234> vi non è semplice da usare
<gabriele_> filo1234, io vorrei semplicemente usare questa guida...ma non so come..
<chtamina> ho abilitato l'Universe nei repository, come faccio a dire a ubuntu sofwtare center di aggiornarsi ?
<chtamina> ero più abituato a synaptic
<gabriele_> filo1234, no, non mi da un file vuoto, o meglio si, ma non è un file, sono delle righe vuote dentro il terminale stesso
<jester-> chtamina: aggiorna o sudo apt-get update
<filo1234> gabriele_: ovvio
<filo1234> cosa ti aspetti? vi è editor da riga di comando
<gabriele_> filo1234, bene, e che dovrei fare?
<filo1234> devi copiarci dentro quella roba della guida ( anche se dubito funzioni )
<filo1234> usa gedit come ti ho detto
<gabriele_> una volta che inserisco le stringhe, come faccio a salvarlo ed uscire?
<filo1234> gabriele_: ripeto NON usare vi se non lo conosci
<gabriele_> filo1234, ma ottengo lo stesso risultato?
<filo1234> usa gedit
<filo1234> -.-
<filo1234> certo
<gabriele_> filo1234, ok provo
<gabriele_> filo1234, grazie
<chtamina> Photorec si chiama Testdisk, però neanche lui vede la schedina
<jester-> vi è da masochisti
<dimitri> managgia, come ad ogni installazione di una nuova rel di ubuntu la stampante non ne vuole + sapere di stampare...ogni volta la stessa storia... qualcuno sa come far funzionare una canon lbp5100 con 12.04 64 ?
<jester-> dimitri: succede a non prendere appunti
<dimitri> jester-, no stavolta non è così
<jester-> dimitri: avrai messo un driver esterno da linuxprint o simile
<jester-> e succede a comprare hw non compatibile out of the box
<dimitri> ogni volta la procedura è diversa e sta volta mi son messo di testa ho seguito https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CanonCaptDrv190 ed ho anche risolto il prob del rpm
<dimitri> ho generato i file deb, installato tutto, risolto il prob del ccp che non rilevava ma ora mi vede la stampante ma la mette in pausa e non stampa
<jester-> hai riavviato dopo aver messo il deb?
<dimitri> quando stampo mi mette la stampante in Idle - "/usr/lib/cups/filter/pstocapt3 failed"
<dimitri> jester-, si tutti i riavii fino allo spegnimento fisico di pc e stampante
<dimitri> sudo ccp status mi da 2 numeri è tutto ok .... o almeno ok da come dicono i post ma.... non stampa e va in errore
<dimitri> jester-, tu sai cosa potrei fare ?
<jester-> dimitri: sa di driver farlocco
<jester-> vai a vedere su linuxprint
<dimitri> jester-, non c'e' ci sono un sacco di LBP ma la 5100 no
<jester-> vedi in localohost:631
<dimitri> jester-, aspe forse ho sbagliato sito mi dai il link ?
<gabriele_> filo1234, purtroppo non funziona
<gabriele_> filo1234, appena do questo comando sudo /etc/init.d/10Mbs start mi dice che non esiste nulla
<gabriele_> qualcuno mi aiuta a settare la velocità di connessione a 10Mbps?
<degli> gabriele_: dove l'hai letto scusa??
<gabriele_> degli, letto cosa?
<degli> gabriele_: quel comando li
<degli> nessuno ha mai usato postfix con un realy autenticato? non riesco a farlo andare
<gabriele_> degli ho seguito questa guida http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-linux-add-ethtool-duplex-settings-permanent.html
<gabriele_> degli, ho semplicemente sostituito al numero 100, il numero 10, che è ciò che mi serve
<degli> gabriele_: prova con ethtools
<gabriele_> degli, che devo fare?
<jester-> gabriele_: che file devi modificare
<gabriele_> jester-,  http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-linux-add-ethtool-duplex-settings-permanent.html
<gabriele_> jester-, devo fare funzionare questa guida, solo che a posto di (vi) ho usato gedit
<jester-> gabriele_: sudo gedit /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ifcfg-eth0
<gabriele_> jester-,  è vuoto
<jester-> gabriele_: sudo gedit /etc/init.d/100Mbs  incollaci quello che ti dice la guida e fai il resto
<gabriele_> jester-, nel primo o nel secondo che mi hai postato?
<jester-> apre un file vuoto e vi devi incollare quello sotto Append following lines:
<jester-> poi dare i permessi etc
<jester-> gabriele_: usa sudo gedit in vece di v
<jester-> che quello ha la bash di root
<gabriele_> jester-, l'ho già fatto
<jester-> gabriele_: salvato etc etc?
<gabriele_> jester-, si, appena do l'ultimo comando guarda che mi dice.
<jester-> che comando
<jester-> gabriele_: la guida le vecia, sudo service 100Mbs start
<gabriele_> jester-,  sudo /etc/init.d/10Mbs start
<jester-> scommetto che te lo dice pure il terminale
<gabriele_> Setting eth0 speed 10 duplex full.../etc/init.d/10Mbs: 8: /etc/init.d/10Mbs: /usr/sbin/ethtool: not found
<jester-> gabriele_: sudo service 100Mbs start
<jester-> gabriele_: non hai messo ethtool
<gabriele_> jester-, stesso risultato, not found
<gabriele_> jester-, che intendi?
<jester-> gabriele_: installa ethtool
<gabriele_> jester-, è installato..
<jester-> gabriele_: ls /usr/bin/ethtool
<jester-> stara li e non in /usr/sbin
<jester-> gabriele_: cosa risponde
<gabriele_> jester-, ls: impossibile accedere a /usr/bin/ethtool: File o directory non esistente
<jester-> gabriele_: dpkg -l | grep ethtool
<gabriele_> jester-, sudo dpkg -l | grep ethtool
<gabriele_> ii  ethtool                                1:3.1-1                                 display or change Ethernet device settings
<jester-> gabriele_: ls /usr/sbin/ethtool
<jester-> gabriele_: sudo  ls /usr/sbin/ethtool
<jester-> gabriele_: sudo  ls /usr/bin/ethtool
<gabriele_> jester-, sudo  ls /usr/bin/ethtool
<gabriele_> ls: impossibile accedere a /usr/bin/ethtool: File o directory non esistente
<jester-> gabriele_: sudo  ls /usr/sbin/ethtool
<gabriele_> jester-, stesso risultato
<jester-> gabriele_: sudo updatedb
<jester-> gabriele_: locate ethtool e metti nel pste
<jester-> dove l'ha messo l'eseguibile
<gabriele_> jester-, non lo so, mi dai il link del pastebin?
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gabriele_> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/980339/
<gabriele_> jester-, quando lo installari, mandai il comando da terminale (sudo install ethtool)
<jester-> gabriele_: sudo apt-get install --reinstall ethtool
<gabriele_> jester-, fatto
<jester-> gabriele_: locate ethtool
<jester-> quello di prima non locava giusto
<gabriele_> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/980345/
<jester-> gabriele_: ls /sbin/ethtool
<gabriele_> jester tovato
<gabriele_> jester-, trovato
<gabriele_> jester-, ora che facciamo?
<jester-> gabriele_: sudo gedit /etc/init.d/100Mbs  correggi il path nella prima riga
<jester-> gabriele_: cosi ETHTOOL="/sbin/ethtool"
<gabriele_> jester-, fatto
<gabriele_> jester-, dire che sei un mito è poco
<jester-> gabriele_: sudo service 100Mps stop
<gabriele_> grazie mille
<jester-> gabriele_: sudo service 100Mps start
<gabriele_> jester-, non ho fatto start/stop, ho dato solo il comando finale della guida
<jester-> funza?
<gabriele_> yes
<jester-> ok
<gabriele_> jester-, grazie mito
<jester-> ma va che ra una roba da niente
<jester-> cercava il ethtool nel posto sbagliato
<gabriele_> jester-, ora provo a riavviare e vedere se si avvia a 10mbps
<gabriele_> jester-, si ho compreso l'errore
<robytrevi> ciao a tutti. A cosa può essere dovuto il fatto che se faccio un ping al router mi rispondono solo il 50% dei pacchetti? (Il segnale wifi è all'80%)
<dise> ciao
<dise> enzotib sono riuscito a finire il download e dopo vari riavvi anche a copiare il file su 1 chiavetta...grazie :)
<dise> ops sto usando un nick registrato mi sono accorto solo ora :\
<DiSe_69RJ> dite al ragazzo di impostare la protezione del nick
<nonick> -.-
<Joshua^Dunamis> !search nick
<ubot-it> Found: serverpass, nick@tab, gruppo, colori-#ubuntu-it-chat*, registrazione nick@registrazione, tab, chi, query, paste, prova*
<mynickname> vabbe
<mynickname> tutti gia occupati
<fabio24> ok
<fabio24> scusate
<Joshua^Dunamis> !registrazione | fabio24
<ubot-it> fabio24: Per sapere come registrarti e in generale come comportarti in canale, leggi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<fabio24> grazie Joshua^Dunamis ho gia fatto ;)
<Joshua^Dunamis> ;)
<gabriele> jester-, funge tutto alla grande
<jester-> bene
<Guest49601> jester-, invece dove si vedono le applicazioni installate per la stampante? (con questo unity c'è solo da confondersi)
<jester-> Guest49601: installa gnome-session-fallback e  avrai ancora gnome classic che sceglierai alla finestra d ilogin
<Serpico> ola
<gabriele_> jester-, piccola curiosità
<gabriele_> jester-, quel comando che abbiamo impostato all'avvio, perchè non funziona dopo la sospensione?
<gabriele_> jester-, sospendo il pc, lo riaccendo, torna a 100mbps
<gabriele_> Scusatemi, qualcuno sa dirmi, perchè dopo che "resumo" il pc dalla sospensione, nonostante abbia impostato la rete a 10mbps torna a 100?
<trilli> ciao a tutti
<trilli> ho bisogno un aiuto.. stavo seguiento una guida per ubuntu 12.04
<trilli> da terminale mi esce fuori : W: Errore GPG: http://packages.mate-desktop.org precise InRelease: Le seguenti firme non sono state verificate perché la chiave pubblica non è disponibile: NO_PUBKEY 68980A0EA10B4DE8
<trilli> cosa devo fare?
<enzotib> trilli, sudo apt-get update
<enzotib> trilli, metti tutto l'output su pastebin
<enzotib> !paste | trilli
<ubot-it> trilli: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<trilli> ecco enzotib http://paste.ubuntu.com/980495/
<enzotib> !gpgerr | trilli prova questo
<ubot-it> trilli prova questo: Se ricevi errori di chiave GPG dopo aver aggiunto dei repository personalizzati, identifica la chiave GPG che  restituisce l'errore ricevuto ( per esempio  437D05B5 ) ed esegui da terminale:  gpg --keyserver  keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <codice_chiaveGPG> && gpg --export --armor | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get  update
<trilli> ok... provo
<trilli> non mi da più errore grazie enzotib
<enzotib> prego
<trilli> ora scappo.. buona serata a tutti
<Guest65572> problemi connessione dopo sospensione
<Guest65572> qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<Guest65572> proviamo così...come si fa eseguire un comando al rientro dalla sospensione?
<filo1234> Guest65572: uhmm tipo?
<ocram> ciao
<Joshua^Dunamis> !ciao | ocram
<ubot-it> ocram: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<ocram> grazie, mi puoi spiegare bene l'uso del canale
<ocram> che genere di suporto posso trovare
<Joshua^Dunamis> !canali | ocram
<ubot-it> ocram: Canali IRC della comunità: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/Canali
<ocram> grazie link utile
<ocram> quindi questo è un canale generale su il sistema operativo
<ocram> se ho domande sull'amministrazione di sistema posso farle qui?
<Joshua^Dunamis> !domanda | ocram
<ubot-it> ocram: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<twisted87> ciao a tutti :) domandina: ho installato i driver per la ATI 5770, e sembra tutto filare come l'olio, eppure ho un dubbio: quando vado su strumenti->dettagli-> grafica
<twisted87> vedo tutto VESA. Normale?
<Joshua^Dunamis> twisted87: non conosco il comportamento delle schede ATI cmq l'importante è che funzioni tutto ;)
<twisted87> ulteriori info: 12.04, aggiornato, installato i catalyst come da guida, e funziona tutto :)
<twisted87> provo a girare la domanda: quali possono essere le altre modalità oltre a Vesa e cosa cambia? non sono ancora riuscito a capire sta cosa :p
<Joshua^Dunamis> twisted87: ma su quale finestra ti appare? Su quella del Driver?
<twisted87> te lo dico in inglese visto che ce l'ho così ;) system settings -> (tab system) details
<Joshua^Dunamis> twisted87: stai su gnome-classic come interfaccia grafica?
<twisted87> scusa, unity ;) sto cercando di vedere se è meglio questa oppure no, cercando di giudicare io stesso
<Joshua^Dunamis> twisted87: okkk ma dove sta scritto system settings?
<twisted87> ma per ora non mi entusiasma troppo, credo che tornerò allo gnome-classic. Visto che ci sono ne aprofitto: i widget che ci sono nel classic.. qui funzionano?
<twisted87> uhm, in unity è sulla barra a sx, quella nuova ;) ma anche in alto a dx, nel menu dove si spegne la macchina
<Joshua^Dunamis> twisted87: okkk quindi nelle Impostazioni di sistema
<Joshua^Dunamis> Joshua^Dunamis: infatti io non ho la voce Dettagli grafica, deve essere una voce aggiunta dai Catalyst
<Joshua^Dunamis> twisted87: percui ti potrà fornire una risposta qualcuno con driver ATI ;)
<twisted87> capito ;) nemmeno su overview? (il primo, sommario?) p.s. e per quel che riguarda i widget?
<Joshua^Dunamis> twisted87: Erratta corrige, finalmente ho trovato la voce Dettagli e poi ho visulizzatola voce Grafica all'interno e pensa un po'... a me da Driver: sconosciuto e Esperienza: stantard... anche a me funziona tutto perfettamente quindi direi di ignorare tranquillamente quelle voci :)
<twisted87> ecco ottimo ;)
<Joshua^Dunamis> twisted87: questo con Driver propriettario della Nvidia
<Joshua^Dunamis> twisted87: per quanto riguarda i widget... non so che dirti. Se erano per Gnome 2 dubito che funzionino su Gnome 3. Io ho usato KDE per anni e anni e raramente Gnome 2. Adesso sono su Ubuntu 12.04 con Unity.. non saprei risponderti
<twisted87> non importa, grazie mille cmq :)
<twisted87> buona notte! :)
<Joshua^Dunamis> twisted87: di nulla notte anche a te ;)
<pappijo> Ciao a tutti! Ho appena installato step (simulatore fisico da kdedu) e mi dà questo strano errore: step: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libkhtml.so.5: undefined symbol: _ZN6Phonon11VideoPlayer5eventEP6QEvent AIUTATEMI PER FAVORE!!!!!
<Carlin0> pappijo,  ma che ti urli ? è l'una di notte
<pappijo> lol! lo so ma mi serviva urgente per domani e ho avuto la sorpresina adesso :)
<pappijo> mah... buonanotte io stacco
#ubuntu-it 2012-05-11
<DAMN3dg1rl> qualcuno è sveglio??
<DAMN3dg1rl> mi sono svegliata presto.. visita endocrinologica a genova... stanca e preoccupata
<lobo77> buongiorno ho un problema, sono passato alla 12.04 ed ora la eth1 me la da come disabilitata dicendo cavo di rete scollegato, ma invece il cavo è a posto e la scheda è attivata (secondo ifconfig)
<glpiana> ola
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Guest43523> jester-, ci sei?
<jester-> Guest43523: cu fu
<Guest43523> jester-, sono quello che ieri hai aiutato per la connessione
<Guest43523> jester-, volevo dirti che quando rientro nel pc dopo una sospensione la connessione torna a 100
<Guest43523> jester-, che devo fare affinchè quel comando parta pure dopo la sospensione?
<jester-> Guest43523: bella domanda
<Guest43523> jester-, sul web non si trova molto..
<jester-> Guest43523: forse dire a cron di controllare ogni tot se il servizio è attivo e se no riattivarlo ma non so come si paciocca cron
<jester-> Guest43523: forse enzotib babbo degli script, se ha tempo. potrebbe aiutarti
<Guest43523> jester-, ok, provo.. enzotib ci sei'
<Guest43523> enzotib, ?
<enzotib> chi è?
<Guest43523> enzotib, ciao, volevo chiederti se sai dirmi come avviare un comando dopo la sospensione
<jester-> Guest43523: o ti fai uno scriptino che clicchi ogno volta che si risveglia il pc
<enzotib> Guest43523, mi pare di ricordare che c'è un posto dove mettere dei comandi, spe' che cerco
<Guest43523> jester-, buona idea, vediamo cosa ci dice enzo, in caso proviamo con lo script
<Guest43523> jester-, mi sai dire perchè su 12.04 non ho + l'area di notifica? (skype pare che non sia mai aperto e mi apre due istanze)
<glpiana> Guest43523, l'area di notifica c'è, ma ha una whitelist
<Guest43523> glpiana, ovvero?
<glpiana> basta aggiungere skype alla whitelist. ti do il comando
<jester-> Guest43523: su unity o gnome classic
<Guest43523> jester-, unity
<jester-> Guest43523: unity --reset
<glpiana> Guest43523, gsettings get com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist             conq uesto vedi come è settata. dallo nel temrinale e mostrami l'output
<Guest43523> glpiana, ['JavaEmbeddedFrame', 'Wine', 'Update-notifier']
<glpiana> Guest43523, ora scrivi: gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist " ['JavaEmbeddedFrame', 'Wine', 'Update-notifier', 'Skype']"
<jester-> glpiana: serve ancora sbloccare la unity barra?
<gian_> Ciao, come faccio a cambiare i permessi a un file scritto con spazi? io utilizzo sudo chmod 666 (nome file) ma mi dice file non trovato
<glpiana> jester-, yes, lavora sempre con la whitelist
<jester-> bella storia
<Guest43523> jester-, sto provando con la whitelist
<glpiana> gian_, se il file si chiama mangia la pizza scrivi chmod 666 mangia\ la\ pizza
<gian_> ok provo
<Guest43523> glpiana, grazie funge
<glpiana> Guest43523, lo stesso fai per le applicazioni che vuoi aggiungere, oppure se le vuoi ammettere tutte scrivi direttamente: gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['all']"
<Guest43523> glpiana, grazie
<Guest43523> enzotib, trovato nulla?
<gian_> glpiana, ok funziona, grazie
<enzotib> Guest43523, facciamo una prova, prendi questo
<enzotib> http://paste.ubuntu.com/981218/
<Guest43523> enzotib, mh, che ci faccio'
<Guest43523> ?
<enzotib> Guest43523, salvalo in /etc/pm/sleep.d/
<Guest43523> enzotib, lo do con gedit?
<enzotib> Guest43523, e poi gli dai i permessi di esecuzione, sudo chmod +x /etc/pm/sleep.d/my-script
<Guest43523> /etc/pm/sleep.d/ enzotib mi dice che è una directory
<enzotib> Guest43523, vabbè, devo guidarti passo passo:
<enzotib> Guest43523, dove e con che nome hai salvato il paste?
<Guest43523> enzotib, ancora da nessuna parte, volevo aprire /etc ecc...ma non me lo fa aprire
<enzotib> Guest43523, ok, seguimi, salva il paste che so, sul Desktop
<enzotib> Guest43523, dagli un nome a piacere
<Guest43523> lo salvo con un editor di testo?
<enzotib> Guest43523, sì, ok
<Guest43523> enzotib, non me lo fa copiare dal sito...
<enzotib> Guest43523, ok, aspetta
<Guest43523> enzotib, ci sono riuscito
<Guest43523> enzotib, con ctrl+c
<enzotib> Guest43523, ok, dove l'hai salvato, e con che nome
<Guest43523> enzotib, sulla scrivania con nome "rete"
<enzotib> Guest43523, sudo mv ~/Scrivania/rete /etc/pm/sleep.d/
<Guest43523> fatto
<enzotib> Guest43523, sudo chown root:root /etc/pm/sleep.d/rete
<Guest43523> enzotib, FATTO
<enzotib> Guest43523, sudo chmod +x /etc/pm/sleep.d/rete
<Guest43523> fatto
<enzotib> Guest43523, ora dovremmo provare a fare una sospensione e al ritorno dalla sospensione controlliamo una cosa
<Guest43523> vado e torno
<gabriele_> enzotib, eccomi
<enzotib> gabriele_, cat /var/log/my-suspend.log
<gabriele_> enzotib, Fri May 11 09:11:23 CEST 2012
<enzotib> gabriele_, bene
<enzotib> gabriele_, ora mi interessa sapere cosa vorresti fare di specifico dopo la sospensione
<jester-> enzotib: deve riavviare un servizio
<gabriele_> enzotib, dare un comando che mi imposta la connessione a 10 mbps
<enzotib> jester-, che servizio?
<enzotib> gabriele_, qual è il comando?
<gabriele_> enzotib, un attimo che lo cerco
<jester-> enzotib: lo aveva aggiunto lui in /etc/init.d
<jester-> gli mette la eth0 a 10 Mps
<gabriele_> enzotib, è come ti ha detto jester, ho messo questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/981237/ su /etc/init.d
<enzotib> gabriele_, e come si chiama lo script?
<jester-> gabriele_: enzotib vuol sapere come si chiama il file
<gabriele_> enzotib, /etc/init.d/10Mbs
<enzotib> gabriele_, ok, gksu gedit /etc/pm/sleep.d/rete
<gabriele_> enzotib, ci sono
<enzotib> gabriele_, modifica la riga 4 e fallo diventare così: http://paste.ubuntu.com/981239/
<enzotib> gabriele_, no, scusa, una piccola modifica
<gabriele_> enzotib, manda pure
<enzotib> gabriele_, meglio così, ci mancava lo start: http://paste.ubuntu.com/981242/
<gabriele_> enzotib, lo copio tutto e lo sostituisco
<enzotib> gabriele_, ok
<gabriele_> enzotib, fatto
<enzotib> gabriele_, io confido che il nome 10Mbs che mi hai dato è corretto, anche maiuscole e minuscole
<gabriele_> enzotib, si
<enzotib> gabriele_, salva e chiudi
<gabriele_> fatto
<enzotib> gabriele_, ok, prova un po' se funziona
<gabriele_> vado
<gabriele> enzotib, purtroppo torna a 100
<gabriele> enzotib, si connette un pelino + tardi, ma a 100
<enzotib> Guest26900, ma devi farlo dopo la connessione?
<Guest26900> enzotib, non saprei, quello script che ti ho dato all'avvio funziona
<enzotib> Guest26900, viene eseguito automaticamente?
<Guest26900> enzotib, si
<Guest26900> enzotib, l'ho creato io
<enzotib> Guest26900, ma hai usato update-rc.d?
<Guest26900> mi sa di si
<Guest26900> enzotib, ho usato questa guida
<Guest26900> enzotib, http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-linux-add-ethtool-duplex-settings-permanent.html
<Guest26900> enzotib, ovviamente a 100 ho sostituito ovunque 10
<enzotib> Guest26900, ok, un minuto
<Guest26900> enzotib, adesso devo andare, in caso lascia scritto eventuali soluzioni, che appena torno provo
<Guest26900> enzotib, grazie
<enzotib> Guest26900, quando torni ne parliamo
<jester-> forse
<jackiechan0> salve ho installato questo pacchetto network-manager-pptp-gnome  come faccio a lanciare la GUI da CLI ?
<jester-> network-manager-pptp-gnome intel terminale
<glpiana> jackiechan0, quel pacchetto dovrebbe essere installato di default ed è parte di network manager
<jester-> glpiana: se hai ubuntu originale si, nei tarocchi non si sa
<jackiechan0> glpiana> ok
<doubler> ciao a tutti...dovrei eliminare winetricks dato che per sbaglio ho tolto gecko (mi pare si chiami così)....e non riesco a toglierlo
<glpiana> doubler, come lo hai installato?
<doubler> glpiana,  da software center
<doubler> ma mi dice che c'è un errore
<glpiana> doubler, e da software center non riesci a toglierlo?
<glpiana> doubler, e che errore è?
<doubler> glpiana,  no purtroppo
<glpiana> doubler, chiudi softwrae center e nel temrinale scrivi: sudo apt-get purge winetricks
<glpiana> doubler, se da errore metti su apstebin
<glpiana> !paste | doubler
<ubot-it> doubler: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gab_> ciao a tutti ho un problema con un vecchio portatile con lubuntu, nel fare l'avanzamento si è bloccato e adesso ha lasciato l'aggiornamento a metà e non funziona più nulla cosa posso fare?
<doubler> glpiana,  ho riavviato software center e ora risulta disinstallato
<doubler> glpiana, mi conviene riavviare il pc?
<jester-> gab_: in tty in sequenza: sudo apt-get update dpkg --configure -a apt-get -f install apt-get dist-upgrade
<newbie|4> ciao a tutti
<doubler> glpiana,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/981280/
<newbie|4> raga una domanda banale per dare i diritt a una cartella basta mettere  ad esempio chmod 777 nomecartella ma come faccio a dare i di
<newbie|4> gli stessi diritti a tutti i file interni a quella cartella
<newbie|4> ?
<filo1234> cricido: 1 non è una buona idea assegnare 777 ad un acartella o file che sia... 2
<filo1234> usa il -R per il ricorsivo
<cricido> 775?
<filo1234> chmod -R
<jester-> cricido: si serie le cartelle sono 750
<jester-> i file contenuti, di solito , 644
<cricido> ma tanto sono certificati di openvpn poi li rimuovo
<filo1234> cricido: dipende da chi deve accedere e fare cosa
<gab_> jester-: scusa ma scrivo tutto assieme o qualche pezzo per volta?
<jester-> uno per volta
<doubler> ciao filo1234 ....all'avvio mi chiede di sbloccare il portachiavi....come rimuovo sta rogna? grazie
<Guest86543> salve gente! ho appena installato ubuntu 12.04 nel mio pc ma ho un problema...non rileva ne tastiera e ne mouse! premetto che sono entrambi in wireless! :/ ho provato con un vecchio mouse da collegare direttamente in USB e funziona! Sapete dirmi come fare??
<gab_> jester-: prima metto sudo apt - get update dpkg ???
<filo1234> doubler: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Portachiavi
<jester-> gab_: nell'orndini in cui te li ho scritti
<jester-> ordine*
<gab_> jester-: mi dice che il comando update non accetta argomenti
<jester-> gab_: sudo apt-get update
<jester-> scrivi bene
<cricido> grazie perfetto
<doubler> filo1234,  non dice come rimuovere quell'avviso...
<gab_> jester-: ora metto fino a -a??
<filo1234> doubler: no?
<gab_> sudo apt-get update dpkg --configure -a apt-get -f install apt-get dist-upgrade
<jester-> gab sudo dpkg --configure -a
<jester-> gab_: sudo apt-get -f install
<jester-> gab_: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<filo1234> doubler: vabè avvia il gestore portachiavi e vai su password di default, fai modifica, metti la password su "vecchia password" e lascia vuoti gli altri 2 xcampi
<filo1234> doubler: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=330901
<gab_> jester-:il pc sta lavorando, grazie della pazienza
<doubler> filo1234, perfetto....sei un mesto
<filo1234> e tu un mestolo
<doubler> hahahaahaha
<doubler> un maestro d'ascia vuol dire....roba così
<filo1234> sciabola please
<gab_> jester-:  è possibile che il mio centrino con 1 g di ram si troppo debole per lubuntu 12?
<doubler> filo1234, un filibustiere con la sciabola
<jester-> gab_: se girava la precedente girerà pure questa
<jester-> è sempre la stessa col vestito un po cambiato
<doubler> un travestito insomma
<gab_> jester-:  ha finito ma mi dice che alcune cose non può farle?? ripeto??
<jester-> gab_: queli cose
<jester-> quali*
<gab_> jester-: non riesce a recuperare alcuni pacchetti
<jester-> gab_: ridai i comandi
<gab_> jester-:  mi dice di provare --fix-missing
<gab_> jester-: mali ridò tutti?
<jester-> gab_: ridai la sequenza comandi
<gab_> jester-:  con questo comando sudo dpkg --configure -a mi dice errore nell elaborazione lxdm
<jester-> sudo apt-get -f install
<gab_> jester-:  riconfermo poblema nell elaborazione lxdm
<jester-> gab_: è lubuntu*
<gab_> jester-: si
<filo1234> gab_: ma ch eversione?
<jester-> sudo apt-get install --reinstall lxdm
<filo1234> non c'è più lxdm
<filo1234> alche lubuntu usa lightdm
<jester-> gab_: sudo dpkg --purge lxdm
<jester-> gab_: sudo apt-get install lightdm
<gab_> filo1234: la 11.10 ma nel passare a lts si è bloccato
<jester-> poi ripeti da dpkg --configure -a
<gab_> jester-:  mi ha dto broblemi anche con reinstall
<jester-> gab_: sudo dpkg --purge lxdm
<jester-> gab_: sudo apt-get install lightdm
<jester-> poi ripeti da dpkg --configure -a
<gab_> jester-: raggiunto il valore massimo di maxReports
<gab_> jester-:  mi dice che non posso togliere lxdm
<jester-> gab_: vai avanti col resto
<turbulence> salve io ho parlato qualche giorno fa con nannes riguardo un paio di problemi con la mia scheda video nvidia che mi da problemi di flickering quando avvio dei programmi
<turbulence> e non sono riuscito a risolvere
<turbulence> inoltre non mi compare il logo ubuntu all'avvio ma solo quando arresto il pc
<turbulence> ho seguito la guida per ovviare a questo problema ma non ho risolto neanche questo
<jester-> turbulence: quello è normale con nvidia ma il logo serve a un tubo
<doubler> vorrei mettere questi applet: temperatura procio, scheda madre, velocità ventole procio, scheda video, temperatura mia città/previsioni meteo grazie
<turbulence> secondo voi nell'xserver se imposto il power mizer in maximum performance potrei risolvere il problema di flickering quando avvio dei programmi?
<gab_> jester-: come prima alla fine mi dice impossibile scaricare paccetti
<jester-> turbulence: che scheda e quale driver hai installato
<jester-> gab_: ma sei connesso a internet?
<turbulence> scheda nvidia 9500m gs e driver 295.40
<turbulence> current non current-updates
<gab_> jester-:  non posso saperlo, le icone sono delle x su sfondo nero
<jester-> turbulence: install nvidia-current-updates e poi usa il pannello di controllo nvidia
<jester-> gab_: ping libero.it
<turbulence> ho già provato con i current-updates, non cambia nulla....
<gab_> jester-:  host sconosciuto cosa significa
<jester-> gab_: che non sei connesso, riavvia in recovery e poi scegli root con rete e rifai il tutto
<gab_> jester-:  mi dovresti accompagnare già non so cosa si il recoveri
<jester->  gab_ al menu di avvio sarebbe modalitaà ripristino
<gab_> jester-: cosa devo fare??
<Red-XIII> ciao belli
<cricido> ragazzi con ubuntu quando uso openvpn per creare i certificati  mi genera server.key ma il file server.crt  viene creto ma vuoto
<gab_> jester-: mi portesti rispiegare cosa devo fare? grazie mille
<jester-> gab rileggi sopra
<turbulence> nel pannello nvidia xserver setting in opengl bisogna selezionare sync to Vblank? inoltre image setting è impostato su quality, devo spostare su performance?
<gab_> jester-: ho riletto ma non so ne cosa ne come si arrivi al recovery
<jester-> gab_: quando accendi il pc lo vedi il menu di grub o no
<gab_> jester-: no è l'unico sistema che ho non vedo nulla
<jester-> gab_: tieni premuto shift se non ha effetto usa esc
<gab_> jester-: mentre si accende?
<jester-> eh
<cricido> ragazzi mi sapete aiutare con  openvpn
<cricido> ?
<Red-XIII> belli... vorrei eseguire comandi da X-Chat 2 con /EXEC, tipo /EXEC sudo apt-get update ma .... servirebbe la password di amministratore... come posso risolvere?
<gab_> jester-: riaccedendo e tenendo premuto shift è ripatito bene, come prima dell aggiornamento?????incredibile
<Red-XIII> ho provato a mettere il %sudo come %sudo ALL=(NOPASSWD): ALL in sudoers... errore...
<Red-XIII> menomale che avevo il backup, altrimenti... e non solo, per ripristinarlo apriti cielo!
<jester-> cricido: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=vpn&titlesearch=Titoli
<gab_> jester-:  ma gli faccio fare l'aggiornamento dal gestore aggiornamenti?
<jester-> gab_: ma sei connesso?
<gab_> jester-: si è funziona (incredibilente per me) tutto!!!!!
<jester-> gab_: ridai le sequenza comandi
<gab_> incredibilmente*
<gab_> jester-: ma la ridaresti?? persa
<cricido> nessuno usa openvpn?
<jester-> <jester-> gab sudo dpkg --configure -a
<jester-> <jester-> gab_: sudo apt-get -f install
<jester-> <jester-> gab_: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Guest34873> salve ho appena installato ubuntu 12.04! il problema è che una volta che ho installato gli aggiornamenti mi si blocca! ho provato più volte a spegnere e riaccendere ma non appena si avvia la schermata si blocca!
<jester-> Guest34873: si blocca dove
<Red-XIII> io kubuntu 12.04... np! fila che è una meraviglia! :D questo come feedback... ;)
<turbulence> jeff e lester (jester) quali sono le corrette impo nell'nvidia xserver settings? non ho trovato una pagina che spiegasse le impostazioni nel dettaglio
<jester-> turbulence: fagli generare xorg.conf
<turbulence> come?
<jester-> turbulence: e resetta gnome
<Guest34873> praticamente appena si avvia il sistema operativo! visualizzo la scrivania e tutto il resto ma il puntatore si blocca e non funziona più nulla!
<turbulence> come potrei fare anche quello?
<turbulence> cioè resettare gnome
<jester-> !gnomereset | turbulence comincia a resettare gnome
<ubot-it> turbulence comincia a resettare gnome: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<jester-> turbulence: e cancella pure le cartelle .compiz e .compiz-1
<turbulence> io ho installato la fallback perchè non mi piace unity... non è che dopo devo cancellare anche i programmi che ho sul pc, mi servono per la tesi all'universit...
<turbulence> cioè non ci sarebbe un altro modo per risolvere lo sfarfallio?
<turbulence> ad esempio cambiando impo nell'xserver... io volevo sapere cosa significano alcune cose?
<turbulence> l'altro giorno nannes mi aveva detto che c'era un trucco per risolvere il mio problema (altri avevavo risolto)
<jester-> turbulence: resettare = riportare gnome a default, non vengono toccati i dati
<cricido> risolto
<cricido> certificati generati
<cricido> :=)
<turbulence> quindi devo rinominare le cartelle (.config)   (.gconf)  (.gnome2)? non vedo le altre che mi avete segnalato cioè .gnome2_private
<turbulence> e cancellare .compiz-1
<turbulence> non c'è .compiz
<turbulence> giusto?
<jester-> turbulence: rm -r .compiz
<jester-> turbulence: rm -r .compiz-1
<jester-> turbulence: rm .nvidiarc
<turbulence> quindi non devo rinominare le cartelle segalate prima?
<turbulence> segnalate
<jester-> turbulence: anche quelle
<jester-> turbulence: lo hai messo da driver aggiuntivi il driver nvidia?
<jester-> se no non ha disabilitato il nouveau
<turbulence> si subito dopo l'installazione di ubuntu mi è apparsa la schermata driver aggiuntivi e ho installato i driver
<jester-> ok
<turbulence> però io leggendo la guida wiki di ubuntu su nvidia  credo di aver camncellato nouveau con il comando purge...
<jester-> che poi va a finire che era meglio il nouveau per la tua scheda
<dod> o/
<turbulence> nvidiarc non lo trovo, e neanche .compiz
<turbulence> come faccio a cancellarli
<turbulence> ?
<dod> attiva la visualizzazione delle cartelle nascoste
<turbulence> si l'ho attivata me veso solo il file .compiz-1
<gab_> jester-: grazie mille, nel riccendere con schift mi ha chiesto l'aggiornamento in automatico e tutto si è sistemato
<turbulence> vedo
<jester-> .nividiarc e guarda con nuatilus pigiando control+h per vedere i file nascosti
<jester-> gab_: ok
<gab_> jester-: grazie ancora per la disponibilità
<jester-> gab_: de nada
<turbulence> non c'è...
<dod> cerca .nvidia-settings-rc e' un file non una cartella
<turbulence> in home non ho una cartella che si chiama .nvidia-settings-rc
<turbulence> e ho attivato la visualizzazione file nascosti
<dod> ok allora non la devi togliere.
<turbulence> possiamo fare un riepilogo su quello che devo fare dall'inizio?
<dod> vai
<turbulence> vai? potete voi farmi un riepilogo su cosa devo fare dall'inizio?
<jester-> <ubot-it> turbulence comincia a resettare gnome: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<jester-> <jester-> turbulence: e cancella pure le cartelle .compiz e .compiz-1
<turbulence> la cartella .compiz non c'è.... fa niente?
<dod> se non c'e' non la cancelli.
<filo1234> non fa un piega
<dod> filo1234 grazie.
<dod> abiword.
<filo1234> :)
<turbulence> ok dopo cosa devo fare?
<dod> ci fosse verso di trapiantare pure i loghi non sarebbe male.
<dod> poi esci e riavvii la sessione per vedere se e' tutto a posto.
<jester-> turbulence: non è che per caso hai pacioccato col driver preso dal sito nvidia?
<turbulence> cioè? io non ho scaricato nulla, ho solo installato il driver da driver aggiuntivi quando mi è stato chiesto...
<jester-> turbulence: se hai fatto tutto riavvia la sessione gnome classic no effetti
<turbulence> comunque ho modificato i file .gnome2 .config .gconf, gli altri non ci sono e ho cancellato .compiz-1
<turbulence> ora riavvio
<jester-> turbulence: termina sessione
<jester-> e rientra
<turbulence> ok
<turbulence> fatto sono rientrato
<jester-> sfarfalla?
<turbulence> si ci sono gli stessi prob di prima... sfarfalla per qualche secondo quando avvio mozilla o l'ubuntu software center
<turbulence> mi sa che dovrò abbandonare
<jester-> turbulence: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jester-> metti nel paste
<jester-> turbulence: e lsmod | grep nvidia nouveau
<turbulence> come è che funziona? sono andato su pastebin.com e poi?
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<turbulence> pastebin.com/MWkDEYFZ
<turbulence> riuscire a vedere?
<turbulence> riuscite
<turbulence> quando lancio il comando lsmod | grep nvidia nouveau mi esce file o directory non esistente
<jester-> turbulence: rinominalo quel file
<Red-XIII> turbulence, ... hai la 8600m GS?
<jester-> aggingi .bak
<jester-> aggiungi
<turbulence> no la 9500m gs
<turbulence> quale file devo rinominare?
<jester-> turbulence: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<jester-> turbulence: sudo lightdm restart
<Red-XIII>   sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bkp
<jester-> turbulence: hai detto che stai scrivendo una tesi?
<Red-XIII> ah scusami jester-
<turbulence> cosa devo fare? seguo jester?
<jester-> Red-XIII: se lo copia rimane sempre
<Red-XIII> si si scusami
<dod> turbulence con jester-
<turbulence> al comando sudo lightdm restart mi è uscito: Failed to use bus name org.freedesktop.Display.Manager
<turbulence> do you have appropiate permission?
<jester-> <jester-> turbulence: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<turbulence> fatto quello
<jester-> turbulence: senza sudo hai fatto
<turbulence> no no con sudo
<jester-> turbulence: riavvia va
<turbulence> ok riavvio
<turbulence> riavviato... niente da fare
<jester-> turbulence: togli il nvidia e rimetti nouveau, e dai sudo rm /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-*
<Serpico> ciao
<neramarea> ho un problema con flash player... in firefox (youtub) mi fa' vedere i colori tutti sballati... se ne può parlare qua o mi sposto in chat?
<neramarea> *youtube
<glpiana> neramarea, tendenti al blu?
<DD3my> buongiorno
<neramarea> non solo... per dirti, negli highlights delle partite, l'inter è... rossonera, e la juve verde e arancio...
<glpiana> neramarea, scheda video nvidia?
<neramarea> yessir
<glpiana> neramarea, intanto prova questa soluzione: http://askubuntu.com/questions/117127/flash-video-appears-blue/117297#117297
<neramarea> ma prima della 12.04 funziava tutto alla perfezione...
<filo1234> anche a jester- quando era giovane funzionava tutto
<jester-> eccerto, funza anche adesso ma lagga un po
<enzotib> lol
<filo1234> ihihihihihi
<neramarea> devo rriavviare la sessione, immagino...
<glpiana> lol
<glpiana> neramarea, non lo so. prima prova a riavviare solo il browser
<jester-> neramarea: cancella anche la cartella .macromedia
<neramarea> vado
<pas> ciao a tutto
<pas> glpiana ci sei?
<glpiana> pas, sto andando a mangiare
<pas> ok ...
<pas> riprovo oggi pomeriggio
<neramarea> glpiana, ha funzionato... per i primi 4 secondi.
<neramarea> non capisco. va a tratti.
<neramarea> e in più gnome-shell continua a crashare...
<turbulence> scusate, prima ho resettato gnome, come si fa a rimettere il simbolo di ubuntu nella barra in alto a sinstra?
<Joshua^Dunamis> turbulence: se lo hai resettato bene e non hai installato pacchetti da repositories esterni dovresti avere il simbolo di ubuntu... di quale DE parli?
<Joshua^Dunamis> !search gnome
<ubot-it> Found: fallback, gnome, resetpanel, cairo, panelreset, sfondo, avant, player, splash, resetgnome@gnomereset
<Joshua^Dunamis> turbulence: che interfaccia grafica stai usando?
<turbulence> gnome no effects
<turbulence> ho resettato segiìuendo le vostre direttive, non mi sono inventato niente
<Joshua^Dunamis> !resetgnome@gnomereset | turbulence
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Joshua^Dunamis> !resetgnome | turbulence
<ubot-it> turbulence: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<turbulence> vabbè ho capito mi avete incasinato ancora di più il pc, grazie
<Joshua^Dunamis> che testa di cazzo!!! Scusate
<glpiana> Joshua^Dunamis, non dare in escandescenza per cortesia
<Joshua^Dunamis> glpiana: pardon
<doubler> glpiana,  errore nautilus :  http://imagebin.org/211936   http://imagebin.org/211937   http://imagebin.org/211938   http://imagebin.org/211939   http://imagebin.org/211945   http://imagebin.org/211946   http://imagebin.org/211947   http://imagebin.org/211948
<glpiana> doubler, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/905686 è un bug segnalato a quanto vedo
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 905686 in nautilus "nautilus assert failure: nautilus: ../../src/xcb_io.c:528: _XAllocID: Assertion `ret != inval_id' failed." [Medium,Confirmed]
<glpiana> doubler, nautilus si apre comunque?
<doubler> glpiana, sarebbe il file manager giusto?
<glpiana> doubler, yes
<doubler> glpiana, si apre
<doubler> confermo
<glpiana> doubler, ok, metteranno a posto.
<doubler> glpiana,  quindi si tratta di aspettare il bugfix
<glpiana> doubler, sì, che arriverà con gli aggironamenti. ma se intanto vuoi provare a dare un sudo apt-get install --reinstall nautilus (sempre che tu abbia un sistema aggionrato) fallo pure
<doubler> fatto...grazie.....ho installato screenlets ma dopo che  riavvio o termino la sessione non riappaiono automaticamente
<glpiana> doubler, devi metterle tra le applicazioni d'avvio
<doubler> glpiana, come
<glpiana> doubler, clicca sul tasto in alto a destra sulla barra e scegli applicazioni d'avvio e poi aggiungi
<doubler> glpiana, che comando metto?...anche per gdesklets grazie
<glpiana> doubler, quello che usi per avviarle, che non so qual è perchè non uso ste robe
<cricido> openvpn cannot locate HMAC in incoming packet
<cricido> mi da questo
<cricido> che puo essere
<Guest26900> enzotib, eccomi qua
<TaLaDo> glpiana, ho reinstallato 10.04 e ora flash va
<Guest47916> enzotib, sei qui?
<nicotano> salve
<gabriele_> qualcuno mi aiuta con la connessione?
<gabriele_> ho bisogno di impostare 10 mbps al rientro della sospensione
<HoldenC> 10mbps? non va a 100?
<gabriele_> HoldenC, va a 100, devo impostare a 10
<HoldenC> si, mi chiedevo perche'
<HoldenC> sara' stato il 1996 l'ultima volta che ho usato una 10mbps
<gabriele_> HoldenC, perchè ho i cavi lan lunghi per tutta la casa (su + piani) percui ho bisogno di diminuire la potenza altrimenti non riesco a collegarmi
<HoldenC> capisco, probabilmente il cablaggio ha qualche problema
<gabriele_> HoldenC, e non capisco il motivo
<gabriele_> HoldenC, percui voglio tutto a 10mbps
<HoldenC> gabriele_, be vedi magari nel wiki, deve esserci uno script che viene eseguito al rientro della sospensione
<enzotib> gabriele_,
<gabriele_> enzotib, bene!
<gabriele_> HoldenC, vediamo ora cose mi dice enzo
<HoldenC> gabriele_, per curiosita quanto sono lunghi i cavi e che tipo sono?
<gabriele_> HoldenC, + di 50 metri, sono quelli normali..
<enzotib> gabriele_, io ti aiuto a fare quello che chiedi. Il perché lo fai esula dai miei interessi :)
<gabriele_> enzotib,  ok :)
<HoldenC> mi pare che i cat5 utp vanno bene fino a 100m senza repeaters intermedi
<HoldenC> io ho un cavo da 60m, mai avuto problemi a 100mbps
<gabriele_> HoldenC, ma sicuramente avrò problemi proprio interni alla linea, che non posso risolvere al momento
<HoldenC> ok
<gabriele_> enzotib,  dove eravamo rimasti?
<enzotib> gabriele_, eravamo rimasti che pensavo di mettere lo script in /etc/interfaces/if-up.d/
<enzotib> (ci manca in /network/)
<gabriele_> enzotib, che intendi?
<enzotib> (e c'è un interfaces di troppo :)
<gabriele_> enzotib, dunque che devo scrivere?
<HoldenC> enzotib, in base al modulo potrebbe esserci anche una opzione da mettere in /etc/modprobe
<HoldenC> modprobe.d oggi
<enzotib> HoldenC, il fatto è che gli si resetta al rientro dal suspend, quindi pensavo di metterlo in if-up.d/, dato che in /etc/pm/sleep.d/ non va
<HoldenC> si, dico se carichi il modulo con l'opzione che fissa la velocita' a 10mbps, dovrebbe andare
<enzotib> HoldenC, se hai idea di come, vai pure
<HoldenC> gabriele_, lspci -vk
<NESSuno> ciao, mi stanno arrivando diverse email riguardo alla fine della mia iscrizione al gruppo ubuntu-it-testing
<gabriele_> HoldenC, do il comando?
<NESSuno> devo preoccuparmene?
<HoldenC> gabriele_, si e metti su pastebin
<enzotib> !chat | NESSuno
<ubot-it> NESSuno: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<gabriele_> HoldenC, http://paste.ubuntu.com/981644/
<HoldenC> NESSuno, a me arrivano email riguardo alla fine del mondo... :|
<gabriele_> HoldenC, fatto
<HoldenC> gabriele_, niente, il modulo atl1e non sembra avere una opzione per la velocita...
<HoldenC> con che comando cambiavi la velocita?
<gabriele_> HoldenC, dunque, facciamo come dice enzotib?
<gabriele_> HoldenC, io uso uno script
<HoldenC> gabriele_, si.. pero e' strano, la velocita dovrebbe comunque essere autonegoziata
<HoldenC> si dico che comando c'e' in quello script?
<gabriele_> HoldenC, http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-linux-add-ethtool-duplex-settings-permanent.html
<gabriele_> HoldenC, è quello di questa guida
<gabriele_> HoldenC, Setting eth0 speed 100 duplex full... questo è il comando
<HoldenC> gabriele_, con speed 100 la setti a 100mbps, non a 10
<gabriele_> HoldenC, ovviamente ho cambiato il numero..
<gabriele_> HoldenC, ho messo 10
<HoldenC> ok, beh sarebbe interessante vedere anche che errori da su syslog quando non si connette, ma se non vuoi perderci tempo aggiungi quel comando da qualche parte e amen
<HoldenC> probabilmente se usi interfaces un pre-up basta
<gabriele_> HoldenC, e come fare?
<HoldenC> gabriele_, vedi il primo commento di quella pagina
<gabriele_> HoldenC, si
<filo1234> gabriele_: ma funziona al boot?
<gabriele_> filo1234, si al boot si
<HoldenC> a te interessa usare nm? gabriele_
<gabriele_> filo1234, appena lo sospendo e lo riaccendo, torno a 100
<gabriele_> HoldenC, che è nm?
<HoldenC> network manager
<filo1234> gabriele_: se vuoi che si riattivi dopo l asospensione devi guardare in /etc/pm/sleep.d
<gabriele_> HoldenC, in che senso "interessa"?
<filo1234> gabriele_: bisogna mettere uno scriptino
<filo1234> gabriele_: come si chiama il servizio in init.d?
<gabriele_> filo1234, è quello che abbiamo fatto con enzotib credo..
<filo1234> no
<enzotib> sì, filo1234 quello abbiamo fatto, e pare che non va, quindi pensavo di metterlo in /etc/network/if-up.d/
<filo1234> da quello ch eleggo mi pare di no
<HoldenC> gabriele_, ti va bene che si connetta all'avvio e basta (vecchio stile, usando ifupdown) o vuoi le funzioni di nm?
<gabriele_> filo1234, /etc/init.d/10Mbs
<filo1234> va messo in /etc/pm/sleep.d/
<filo1234> spetta
<enzotib> HoldenC, gli script in if-up.d vengono eseguiti anche se usi NM
<gabriele_> HoldenC, non ti seguop
<HoldenC> enzotib, a meno che nm giri in unmanaged mode
<HoldenC> gabriele_, devo allontanarmi, a dopo
<gabriele_> HoldenC, ok a dopo
<gabriele_> insomma, ci riusciremo?
<filo1234> gabriele_: gksudo gedit /etc/pm/sleep.d/00_10mbs_sleep
<filo1234> incollaci dentro questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/981676/
<gabriele_> filo1234, fatto
<filo1234> gabriele_: sudo chmod +x /etc/pm/sleep.d/00_10mbs_sleep
<gabriele_> filo1234, fatto
<filo1234> gabriele_: prova un po'
<gabriele_> vado
<Guest74846> filo1234, niente torna a 100mbps
<filo1234> Guest74846: ls /var/log/   dimmi se hai dei log che riguardano il suspend
<filo1234> Guest74846: fai anche una cosa
<Guest74846> filo1234, http://paste.ubuntu.com/981684/
<filo1234> Guest74846: cd /etc/pm/sleep.d/
<filo1234> ./00_10mbs_sleep
<filo1234> dimmi se lo esegue
<Guest74846> filo1234, non lo esegue
<filo1234> Guest74846: giustamente.... cat /var/log/pm.suspend.log
<Guest74846> filo1234, cat: /var/log/pm.suspend.log: File o directory non esistente
<filo1234> Guest74846: giustamente.... cat /var/log/pm-suspend.log
<Guest74846> filo1234, http://paste.ubuntu.com/981690/
<filo1234> Guest74846: uhm ls /etc/pm/sleep.d/
<Guest74846> filo1234, http://paste.ubuntu.com/981694/
<filo1234> Guest74846:
<filo1234> /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/00logging resume suspend: success.
<filo1234> Running hook /etc/pm/sleep.d/00_10mbs_sleep resume suspend:
<filo1234> Setting eth0 speed 10 duplex full autoneg off done.
<filo1234> /etc/pm/sleep.d/00_10mbs_sleep resume suspend: success.
<FloodBotIt2> filo1234: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<filo1234> eppure dice che funzia
<Guest74846> filo1234, sarà come ti dico io..dentro questo "rete" c'è uno script che secondo me non vale come vero e proprio comando...
<doubler> scusate..esiste un canale irc per sabayon in italiano? grazie
<filo1234> ma chi l'h afatto quel rete?
<enzotib> l'ho fatto io filo1234
 * enzotib comincia a pensare di essere in +q
<filo1234> lol
<filo1234> enzotib: io aho letto che hai fattto in ifup
<enzotib> filo1234, no, era la cosa successiva che volevo provare
<filo1234> ah avevo capito un caz
<filo1234> però il log dice che l'ha eseguito
<enzotib> infatti lo esegue, ma probabilmente prima che viene ristabilita la connessione
<enzotib> per questo pensavo di metterlo in if-up-d/
<Guest74846> enzotib, lo facciamo'
<Guest74846> ?
<enzotib> ok
<filo1234> enzotib: uhmm e se mettiamo un numero più alto di 00?
<enzotib> filo1234, con if-up secondo me si va più sul sicuro
<filo1234> Running hook /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/55NetworkManager
<filo1234> ovvero  dopo il 55 ch eè NM?
<enzotib> in /usr/lib non modificherei niente
<enzotib> la priorità relativa di /etc e /usr/lib non la so
<filo1234> allora per ora me ne vado a casa
<filo1234> :D
<enzotib> ok, continuo io
<Guest74846> filo1234, grazie per la disponibilità
<enzotib> Guest74846, ls -l /etc/pm/sleep.d/, su pastebin
<Guest74846> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/981706/
<enzotib> Guest74846, sudo mv /etc/pm/sleep.d/rete /etc/network/if-up.d/
<Guest74846> enzotib, fatto
<enzotib> Guest74846, gksu gedit /etc/network/if-up.d/rete, metti su pastebin e lascia aperto per ulteriori modifiche
<Guest74846> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/981710/
<enzotib> Guest74846, l'interfaccia è eth0, vero?
<Guest74846> enzotib, yes
<alexandra>  /join #TorEngineHackMe
<enzotib> Guest74846, sostituisci con questo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/981717/
<Guest74846> enzotib, fatto
<enzotib> Guest74846, salva e chiudi, poi: sudo IFACE=eth0 /etc/network/if-up.d/rete
<Guest74846> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/981722/
<enzotib> Guest74846, ok, hai mancato il sudo (errore tuo) e poi ho sbagliato una cosa (errore mio)
<enzotib> Guest74846, gksu gedit /etc/network/if-up.d/rete
<Guest74846> enzotib, ok
<Guest74846> enzotib, ci sono
<enzotib> Guest74846, http://paste.ubuntu.com/981726/
<Guest74846> enzotib, fatto
<enzotib> Guest74846, sudo IFACE=eth0 /etc/network/if-up.d/rete   (non dimenticare il sudo)
<Guest74846> enzotib, fatto
<enzotib> Guest74846, errori?
<Guest74846> enzotib, no
<enzotib> Guest74846, cat /var/log/rete.log
<Guest74846> enzotib, ven 11 mag 2012, 15.50.24, CEST: /etc/network/if-up.d/rete if-up script executed: 0.
<enzotib> Guest74846, ok, incrociamo le dita e sospendiamo
<Guest74846> enzotib, vado
<gabriele_> enzotib, ma che diavolo
<enzotib> uff
<gabriele_> enzotib, sarà che questo script non contiene un comando?
<enzotib> ?
<enzotib> gabriele_,  cat /var/log/rete.log
<gabriele_> enzotib, di fatto nello script di "rete" non è che ci sia un vero e proprio comando
<enzotib> gabriele_, come no, c'è /etc/init.d/10Mbs
<gabriele_> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/981736/
<gabriele_> enzotib, ma di fatto non parte...
<gabriele_> perchè all'avvio si, e dopo la sospensione no? enzotib
<enzotib> gabriele_, boh, pare che l'ha eseguito, la riga nel log c'è, poi perché non vada, non so
<gabriele_> enzotib, guarda lo script no 10mbps
<gabriele_> enzotib, guarda lo script di 10mbps
<enzotib> ora non ce l'ho sottomano
<gabriele_> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/981740/
<enzotib> e allora?
<gabriele_> enzotib, perchè questo per l'avvio va bene?
<enzotib> gabriele_, con il nostro script richiamiamo proprio quello
<gabriele_> enzotib, lo so
<enzotib> forse qualcosa interviene *dopo* a rimettere le cose a 100
<gabriele_> enzotib, e proprio questo dico, magari questo script va bene solo per l'avvio
<enzotib> che ne posso sapere?
<gabriele_> enzotib, bo non so, magari basta mettere un comando vero e proprio da eseguire subito dopo la sospensione
<gabriele_> enzotib, allora
<gabriele_> enzotib, forse ho capito il problema
<gabriele_> enzotib, quel comando che c'è nello script di 10mbps
<gabriele_> enzotib, di fatto da solo non funziona...
<gabriele_> enzotib, però ne ho trovato uno funzionante
<gabriele_> se riusciamo a mettere questo comando dopo la sospensione è fatta enzotib
<gabriele_> enzotib, il comando è il seguente  sudo mii-tool -F 10baseT-HD
<enzotib> perché quello non dovrebbe funzionare, se lo ha fatto fino a questo momento?
<gabriele__> enzotib, fidati
<gabriele__> enzotib, non va..va solo per l'avvio, mi aiuti a mettere questo invece ?
<gabriele__> enzotib, sudo mii-tool -F 10baseT-FD
<enzotib> gabriele__, dove? in sleep.d o in if-up.d ?
<gabriele__> enzotib, non lo so, che cambia? dovrebbe mettersi un pelino dopo che trova la connessione
<enzotib> gabriele__, secondo me in if-up.d
<gabriele__> enzotib, proviamo
<gabriele__> enzotib, male che vada possiamo provarli entrambi
<enzotib> gabriele__, proviamo prima questo: sudo mv /etc/network/if-up.d/{,99_}rete
<gabriele__> fatto
<enzotib> gabriele__, sospendi, va
<gabriele> enzotib, nemmeno
<enzotib> gabriele, ok, mi pasti /etc/init.d/10Mbs ?
<enzotib> Guest13531, ^^
<Guest13531> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/981765/
<enzotib> Guest13531, cat /var/log/99*
<Guest13531> enzotib, cat: /var/log/99: File o directory non esistente
<enzotib> Guest13531, ls -l /etc/network/if-up.d/
<Guest13531> anzi no
<Guest13531> enzotib, è andato
<enzotib> cosa?
<Guest13531> enzotib, cat ecc...
<enzotib> Guest13531, output
<Guest13531> enzotib, Fri May 11 16:12:47 CEST 2012: /etc/network/if-up.d/99_rete if-up script executed: 0.
<enzotib> Guest13531, gksu gedit /etc/network/if-up.d/99_rete
<Guest13531> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/981771/
<Guest13531> enzotib, ci sono dentro
<doubler7> come mai il log di sta chat è americano?
<doubler7> cioè non c'entra proprio niente con quello scritto qui
<enzotib> Guest13531, http://paste.ubuntu.com/981778/
<glpiana> doubler7, il log della chat è italianoò. probabile che tu sbagli l'indirizzo
<doubler7> qual è?
<enzotib> !log | doubler7
<ubot-it> doubler7: Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Guest13531> enzotib, ma così che stiamo facendo?
<Guest13531> enzotib, cmq fatto
<enzotib> Guest13531, ok, sospendi, c'è anche un'attesa di 5 secondi
<Guest13531> enzotib, mah, proviamo
<enzotib> doubler7, per la data di oggi: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/05/11/%23ubuntu-it.html
<gabriele_> enzotib, possiamo provare per favore con quel comando che ti ho detto io?
<gabriele_> secondo me funge enzotib
<enzotib> gabriele_, ma fammi capire, lì non dice nemmeno su che interfaccia deve agire
<gabriele_> enzotib, e funziona alla grande
<gabriele_> enzotib, l'ho appena provato
<doubler7> enzotib,  si grazie
<enzotib> gabriele_, vabbè, facciamo questa prova, poi basta perché devo lavorare
<gabriele_> enzotib, ok
<enzotib> Guest13531, gksu gedit /etc/network/if-up.d/99_rete
<gabriele_> enzotib, però dobbiamo eliminare tutte queste cose che abbiamo impostato
<gabriele_> enzotib, ci sono
<enzotib> gabriele_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/981785/
<enzotib> gabriele_, sudo rm /var/log/99_rete
<gabriele_> enzotib, provo
<nicotano> salve
<enzotib> gabriele_, uff
<gabriele_> enzotib, niente, sono un genio
<gabriele_> enzotib, anche se ancora negato un pò..
<enzotib> vabbè, meglio così
<gabriele_> enzotib, grazie! mi puoi dire come tolgo tutte queste cose che abbiamo messo in precedenza?
<gabriele_> enzotib, non ricordo nemmeno quanti script abbiamo creato e dove li abbiamo messi
<enzotib> gabriele_, in /etc/pm/sleep.d/ non dovrebbe esserci rimasto niente, prova a farne un ls -l e vediamo
<gabriele_> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/981789/
<enzotib> gabriele_, non quello, questo: ls -l /etc/pm/sleep.d/
<gabriele_> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/981793/
<enzotib> gabriele_, sudo rm /etc/pm/sleep.d/rete~
<gabriele_> enzotib, solo rete c'è in +?
<enzotib> gabriele_, sudo rm /etc/pm/sleep.d/00_10mbs_sleep
<enzotib> gabriele_, questo credo l'abbia fatto filo1234
<gabriele_> enzotib, ok provo a riavviare e vedere se funge tutto a dovere!
<enzotib> ok
<gabriele_> enzotib, funge tutto, solo che non capisco perchè ora dopo la sospensione l'audio e la rete ci stanno un pò per attivarsi
<jackiechan0> salve qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi ad impostare una VPN ? non riesco a farla funzionare grazie
<loma> salve avrei un problema di configurazione del monitor sul mio portatile acer aspire onea0751h-52bk
<loma> non mi riconosce il monitor solo per metá
<loma> ho provato a intallare anche la versione lubuntu per pc non troppo potenti ma non riesco a lavorare bene
<Guest99664> come faccio ad attivare i driver ALSA su wine 1.4?
<Guest99664> nel config non ci sono
<Serpico> ciao
<Guest99664> jack non parte, soluzioni?
<gabriele_> jack non parte, hel me
<gabriele_> help me
<doubler7> c'è una distro debian based che sia funzionale e occupi poco? grazie
<BetaBrain> sera buona a tutti e........ w gli alpini
<nannes> doubler7: *Tutte* le distro sono come dici tu, se solo le sai configurare e installare solo ciò che serve
<nannes> Poi i concetti di "funzionale" e "occupi poco" sono relativi... specifica!
<lobo77> buongiorno ho un problema, sono passato alla 12.04 ed ora la eth1 me la da come disabilitata dicendo cavo di rete scollegato, ma invece il cavo è a posto e la scheda è attivata (secondo ifconfig)
<lobo77> nessuno in grado di aiutarmi?
<lobo77> bene...
<lobo77> siete dei grandi
<fabio24> ciao a tutti
<fabio24> ho comprato 1 pc senza os installato, e volevo mettere ubuntu 11.10...ho scaricato la iso e masterizzato...quando faccio partire il pc viene fuori la schermata di ubuntu, ma poco dopo mi esce 1 terminale con scritto: (initramfs) unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<fabio24> ciao Joshua^Dunamis
<Turgon> ciao a tutti, ho un problema con ubuntu 12.04
<fabio24> enzotib aiutami tu :(
<fabio24> lol
<Turgon> continua a visualizzarmi quel maledetto splash screen all' avvio e siccome ci mette una vita a fare il boot non so mai se e' piantata o meno
<Turgon> c'e' modo di impedire la visualizzazione dello splash screen all' avvio ?
<nannes> fabio24: è uscita la nuova versione. la 12.04... Inizia a scaricare/installare quella, poi vieni qui se hai problemi ;)
<nannes> Turgon: certo! basta modificare il grub.cfg
<nannes> Turgon: sudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Turgon> nannes: se intendi rimuovendo l' opzione "splash" dalla riga di comando del kernel ci ho gia' provato ma sembra che il Pangolino oltre che preciso sia anche testardo nel fare quello che vuole lui e non quello che voglio io :D
<fabio24> preferisco tenermi ancora 1 po la 11.10....ma cmq ho provato due distro diverse di ubuntu 11.10 ma mi dà lo stesso errore
<nannes> Turgon: oltre a "splash" togli pure "quiet"
<Turgon> nannes: fatto anche quello, stesso risultato
<nannes> Turgon: Allora sbagli qualcosa! Quale file hai modificato?
<Turgon> nannes: come da guida reperita non mi ricordo dove ho modificato /etc/init/grub e poi dato un update-grub
<Turgon> nannes: e prima di quello avevo provato a modificare a mano la riga di comando durante il boot (quando grub te ne da la possibilita')
<sandrinux> fabio24, come due distro diverse di 11.10? hai scaricato due immagini diverse della 11.10 e masterizzate su due CD? perchè a me sembra un pochino un problema sul CD, ma non sono espertissimo eh
<Turgon> nannes: se invece la avvio in modalita' recovery mi fa vedere in testuale tutto il processo di boot
<Turgon> nannes: ma se tento uno startx si incazza riguardo a qualcosa a che fare con le keymap e xkeyboard-config o qualcosa del genere
<nannes> fabio24: per risolver quello vai sul bios, e nella configurazione serialATA cambia l'opzione (scegli l'altra, al posto di quella attiva ora.... la scelta dovrebbe essere fra AHCI e IDE)
<fabio24> sandrinux una distro è la 11.10 v8 remix o qualcosa del genere (2gb di iso) mentre l'altra è una 11.10 remix (sui 700mb)...sul sito di ubunto da scaricare danno solo la 10.04 o la 12.04
<fabio24> ok nannes,stacco lo schermo e provo subito
<nannes> Turgon: e allora fixalo no?! da modalità recovery, fai il dpkg-reconfigure del pacchetto maledetto......
<nannes> Turgon: e se non riesci, torna qui ma almeno porta l'errore esatto!
<Turgon> nannes: roger capo :)
<Joshua^Dunamis> !ciao | fabio24
<ubot-it> fabio24: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Joshua^Dunamis> turgon: ho letto i tuoi problemi e volevo chiederti: hai aggiornato i pacchetti?
<turgon> Joshua^Dunamis: non sono sicuro di aver capito cosa intendi per 'aggiornato i pacchetti'
<Joshua^Dunamis> turgon: hai il sistema aggiornato?
<turgon> Joshua^Dunamis: ho appena fatto un apt-get update seguito da un dist-upgrade per cui credo di si
<Joshua^Dunamis> turgon: okkk e ancora hai il problema del boot lento?
<turgon> Joshua^Dunamis: si
<turgon> Joshua^Dunamis: ed anche quello relativo all' avvio di X in modalita' recovery
<Joshua^Dunamis> turgon: prova a riavviare, dopo il BIOS premi il tasto SHIFT della tastiera... ti appare il menù di GRUB (il bootloader) scegli Altri sistemi linux o qualcosa del genere ed avvia il kernel precedente che termina con un 23. Vedi se hai lo stesso problema... per quando riguarda X in recovery mode non capisco... credo tu voglia dire che il sistema non avvia il server grafico Xorg, cioè la grafica... giusto? Quindi ti trovi davanti alla shell pura
<turgon> Joshua^Dunamis: pressappoco. Quello che intendo e' che avvio l' immagine che viene creata per le operazioni di manutenzione e che a caricare X manco ci prova
<turgon> se da li rimonto il filesystem di root in lettura/scrittura e provo a lanciare startx ottengo un errore
<Morpheus90> weee
<Joshua^Dunamis> turgon: fammi capire quando avvi hai una shell che termina con un segno $ o un segno #?
<turgon> Joshua^Dunamis: orpo, mi pare che ci sia #
<turgon> (sto provando a riavviare la macchina col 3.2.0-22, quindi non ho la shell davanti in questo momento)
<Joshua^Dunamis> turgon: mmm ok è la recovery mode... che scheda video hai? come hai installato?
<Joshua^Dunamis> okk prova con l'altro kernel e vediamo
<turgon> Joshua^Dunamis: la scheda video e' una vecchissima Ati Radeon 9000 Mobility
<Joshua^Dunamis> turgon: okkk hai installato Drivers aggiuntivi?
<turgon> Joshua^Dunamis: l' installazione originaria era tipo una 10.10 o giu' di li e per un paio di volte mi sono divertito ad upgradearla alle versioni di sviluppo
<Joshua^Dunamis> turgon: mmm azz e ora che versione hai?
<turgon> Joshua^Dunamis: potrebbero esserci rimasugli degli fglrx ma X non riuscendo a caricarli prova a caricare gli Ati e non da problemi
<turgon> e' su xkb che scassa le gonadi
<Joshua^Dunamis> turgon: fammi capire.. in che senso con xkb? Posta il risultato del comando lsb_release -a
<turgon> Joshua^Dunamis: momento che riavvio e ti posto il risultato
<Joshua^Dunamis> okkk
<turgon> Joshua^Dunamis: 12.04 LTS
<turgon> Codename : precise
<Joshua^Dunamis> okkk
<Joshua^Dunamis> allora che errore ti da l'avvio di X?
<Joshua^Dunamis> turgon: posta in pastebin il file /etc/apt/sources.list
<Joshua^Dunamis> !pastebin | turgon
<ubot-it> turgon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<turgon> Joshua^Dunamis: domanda niubba : dalla recovery shell come faccio a copincollare sul pastebin ?
<fabio24> nannes ho provato a fare come mi hai detto...compare la prima schermata di ubuntu,poi subito dopo ne compare una nera con il trattino lampeggiante che poco dopo si blocca...e da li nn succede piu niente
<turgon> ok, mi e' appena venuta una bruttissima idea :) li copio via scp su questa macchina e poi li copincollo da qui :P
<nannes> fabio24: quale opzione hai abilitato?
<fabio24> da ide ho messo in ahci
<Joshua^Dunamis> turgon: bella domanda che editor stai usando?
<turgon> Joshua^Dunamis: di solito uso joe
<fabio24> Joshua^Dunamis ti copio anche a te il mio problema ke 6 entrato subito dopo ke lho scritto e magari ti è gia capitata la cosa
<fabio24> ho comprato 1 pc senza os installato, e volevo mettere ubuntu 11.10...ho scaricato la iso e masterizzato...quando faccio partire il pc viene fuori la schermata di ubuntu, ma poco dopo mi esce 1 terminale con scritto: (initramfs) unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<Joshua^Dunamis> turgon: se sei in chat con quel sistema digita sulla finestra della chat /dcc send Joshua^Dunamis /etc/apt/sources.list
<Joshua^Dunamis> e così mi invii il file
<turgon> Joshua^Dunamis: questo e' l' xorg.0.log : http://paste.ubuntu.com/982330/
<turgon> e ora posto anche il sources.list
<Joshua^Dunamis> turgon: apposto
<nannes> !md5 | fabio24
<ubot-it> fabio24: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<turgon> Joshua^Dunamis: e questo e' il sources.list : http://paste.ubuntu.com/982333/
<fabio24> nannes e se nn ho md5 originale?
<Joshua^Dunamis> turgon: prima cosa edita il tuo sources.list e metti un # davanti a tutte le voci in cui c'è scritto oneric
<nannes> fabio24: e che diavolo vuol dire? non vuol dire niente
<fabio24> lo ho preso da qui http://www.aiutamici.com/ftp/programmi/Ubuntu/aaubuntu.htm ma nn ne vedo
<turgon> Joshua^Dunamis: dici che il fatto di mischiare pacchetti di oneiric e di precise fa casino ?
<Joshua^Dunamis> turgon: salva il file, poi dai sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Joshua^Dunamis> turgon: direi
<nannes> aaaaa ecco.. e, una curiosità.. PERCHE' prenderlo da li?! xD
<fabio24> xke sul sito ufficiale nn ho trovato da scaricare la 11.10
<fabio24> ho trovato solo la 10.04 e la 12.04
<Joshua^Dunamis> fabio24: perchè volevi mettere la 11.10?
<fabio24> cmq sulla guida che mi hai passato dice Normalmente i file md5sum sono disponibili nella stessa pagina da cui si è scaricata l'immagine ISO.
<fabio24> Joshua^Dunamis xke mi è stato consigliato di aspettare a mettere la 12...e cmq mi trovo bene sulla 11.10 che sto utilizzando ora e volevo mettere questa
<nannes> fabio24: ci sono tutte le versioni!! anche la 11.10! Perchè non guardi bene?! -.-
<fabio24> uhm
<fabio24> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<Joshua^Dunamis> fabio24: ora è un bel casino... i downgrade sono da evitare... e poi la 12.04 funziona alla grande
<fabio24> vedo solo quelle
<nannes> fabio24: e qui vedi qualcosa? -.- http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<Joshua^Dunamis> fabio24: a meno che tu non voglia installare la 11.10 da capo
<fabio24> nannes sorry non ho trovato quella sezione...grazie!
<turgon> Joshua^Dunamis: fatto, ma il risultato e' sempre lo stesso (per quanto riguarda X lanciato dalla shell di recovery)
<fabio24> Joshua^Dunamis il pc è nuovo non èmai stato installano nessun os
<sandrinux> a me succede una cosa strana, che fino alla 11.10 non faceva. Provo a spiegarmi...quando un'applicazione è a schermo intero nel pannello superiore compare la descrizione dell'applicazione. I caratteri sembrano in grassetto, e si leggono piuttosto male. La parola "Mozilla" ad esempio se ho il browser aperto, ha le due "l" con un alone giallastro intorno. Sono solo io o capita anche a qualcun altro?
<dod_> fabio24  non so chi ti ha consigliato ma l'ultima release e' quella piu' compatibile con l'hardware. e visto che il pc e' nuovo metti quella. masterizza la iso a 4x e controlla md5sum.
<Joshua^Dunamis> sandrinux: a me non capita
<sandrinux> per carità, non è un problema esistenziale...però è strano
<sandrinux> mmh
<sandrinux> ah
<dod_> fabio24 se poi non ti piace per niente prendi la 11.10 o quella che vuoi.
<fabio24> dod_ grazie del consiglio,ora sto scaricato la 11.10 diciamo ufficiale, ma mi scarico anche la 12...se riesco a mettere la 11 bene,altrimenti provo con la 12
<Joshua^Dunamis> fabio24: sarei daccordo con dod_ in ogni caso appunto la scelta è tua
<dod_> forse i driver video.
<dod_> oppure vedi nei settings di sistema di cambiare i caratteri o il loro formato.
<dod_> prova ad installare il carattere cantarell e usare quello.
<fabio24> gia che sono qui vi chiedo un altra cosa...durante l'installazione mi verrà chiesto di inserire il cd dei driver( nn ricordo)?
<Joshua^Dunamis> fabio24: in ogni caso quando installi creati due partizioni separate una per / (sistema) e una per /home (le home degli utenti con relativi files e configurazioni). Al limite quando installerai la 12.04 non perdi i dati
<Joshua^Dunamis> !chi | dod_
<ubot-it> dod_: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<sandrinux> cambiando tema, con le scritte bianche su sfondo nero, va decisamente meglio
<sandrinux> boh
<Joshua^Dunamis> sandrinux: presumo che quindi il problema non si presenta con il tema originale di Ubuntu
<sandrinux> Joshua^Dunamis, sì, con Ambiance va bene, con Radiance no
<Joshua^Dunamis> sandrinux: il problema potrebbe dipendere dai fonts scelti o dalla scheda video
<Joshua^Dunamis> sandrinux: per prima cosa, quale Desktop Environment stai usando?
<sandrinux> gnome
<Joshua^Dunamis> sandrinux: gnome inteso come Gnome-shell?
<sandrinux> No, unity
<Joshua^Dunamis> sandrinux: okkk
<Drizamanuber> ciao a tutti, come posso impostare la luminosità all'avvio di ubuntu 12? da impostazioni sistema, si può regolare la luminosità, ma non si può memorizzarla
<sandrinux> Joshua^Dunamis, comunque basta che tengo Ambiance eh... :-) era più che altro una curiosità
<sandrinux> volevo capire se era un problema noto
<Drizamanuber> con ubuntu 11.04 lo facevo tramite gconf editor, andando a variare la cartella /apps/gnome-terminal-power
<Joshua^Dunamis> sandrinux: ho appena provato attraverso MyUnity, non ho il tuo problema cambiando tema
<sandrinux> Joshua^Dunamis, ma sì, grazie dell'interessamento, direi che non è il caso di diventarci matti...
<Joshua^Dunamis> sandrinux: potrebbe essere un problema di scheda video, o della frequenza di aggiornamento del monitor
<Joshua^Dunamis> sandrinux: ok
<sandrinux> Joshua^Dunamis, grazie comunque, il giorno che proprio mi sentirò morire se non uso Radiance, affronterò il problema :-)
<Joshua^Dunamis> sandrinux: perfetto :-)
<fabio24> sto scaricando...ma se mi da lo stesso errore anche con la 12.04?avete idea di cosa possa essere?
<Joshua^Dunamis> fabio24: il tuo sistema è un bel po "sporco", il tuo sources.list lo dimostra... presumo che quel problema non ti si presenterà, non con quell'errore specifico
<Drizamanuber_> come si imposta la luminosità iniziale di ubuntu 12? attraverso i comandi; dalle impostazioni sistema riesco solo a regolarla, ma non a memorizzarla
<fabio24> Joshua^Dunamis ma non è questo il pc in cui devo installare ubuntu
<Joshua^Dunamis> fabio24: beh su quello nuovo ovviamente il problema non credo si presenti... non quello appunto
<fabio24> si è su quello nuovo il problema
<fabio24> non so questo
<Joshua^Dunamis> fabio24: ma è quello nuovo che ha il sources.list mischiato o questo? Chiaro che chiedevo il sources.list del pc che presentava il problema
<fabio24> ma di che sources.list parli scusa
<turgon> Joshua^Dunamis: non e' che ti confondi con il *mio* sources.list :D
<Joshua^Dunamis> fabio24: pardon ti avevo confuso con un altro utente, il tuo problema era la scelta della versione da installare
<Joshua^Dunamis> turgon: si si avevo confuso infatti :D
<turgon> Joshua^Dunamis: il sources.list che ho mandato e' quello del pc col problema, quello da cui scrivo e' una macchina gentoo
<fabio24> tranquillo Joshua^Dunamis...cmq il mio probl è ke  provando ad installare ubuntu mi dice (initramfs) unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<turgon> Joshua^Dunamis: vabbe' mi ci rimettero' domattina che ora sono cotto
<Joshua^Dunamis> turgon: apposto apposto ma adesso hai sistemto il sources.list?
<turgon> buonanotte a tutti
<turgon> si, ho sistemato Joshua^Dunamis
<Joshua^Dunamis> fabio24: potrebbe dipendere dal cd masterizzato
<Joshua^Dunamis> turgon: okkk fatto sudo apt-get update e sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<fabio24> ho provato 2 versioni diverse,cmq sto scaricando dal sito ufficiale adesso
<turgon> Joshua^Dunamis:  n-mila volte, purtroppo
<Joshua^Dunamis> fabio24: ottimo non vorrei fosse l'hd del pc
<Morpheus90> ma il canale di kubuntu non c'e?
<fabio24> uhm
<fabio24> ho anche window7 con cui poter provare
<Joshua^Dunamis> fabio24: ottimo se è partizionato puoi provare anche dall'altro sistema operativo
<Joshua^Dunamis> fabio24: magari a fare una formattazione della partizione o a scrivere dei dati, magari un file abbastanza grosso
<fabio24> non è partizionato.è nuovo nn ho ancora installato niente
<Joshua^Dunamis> fabio24: ah tu intendevi di installare Windows 7?
<fabio24> si, x vedere se con windows riesco
<Joshua^Dunamis> fabio24: ovvio che su questo canale non possiamo indirizzarti in tal senso :)
<Joshua^Dunamis> fabio24: cmq puoi provare pure
<fabio24> si si dicevo solo xke hai detto ke forse era lhd del pc
<Morpheus90> Joshua^Dunamis usi kubuntu?
<Morpheus90> ops
<Morpheus90> sbagliato canale sorry
<Joshua^Dunamis> fabio24: purtroppo non è solo una questione di supporto specifico per Ubuntu, ma che installare una copia di Microsoft Windows su due pc diversi è illegale
<fabio24> ma io su questo pc ho ubuntu :P
<Joshua^Dunamis> Morpheus90: se non ricordo male esiste #kubuntu-it
<fabio24> nn e installata su nessun altro pc
<Joshua^Dunamis> fabio24: okkk allora prova pure
<Joshua^Dunamis> :P
<fabio24> ;)
<Morpheus90> Joshua^Dunamis pvt
<Joshua^Dunamis> !search kubuntu
<ubot-it> Found: natty, oneiric, kubuntu, repository, german, kde, shipit*, karmic, torrent, lucid
<Joshua^Dunamis> !kubuntu | Morpheus90
<ubot-it> Morpheus90: "Kubuntu" http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/12.04/release/
<Morpheus90> ok
<Morpheus90> ma volevo solo sentire i pareri
<Morpheus90> io sono ancora alla 09.04
<Morpheus90> ma ora sono su seven
<Joshua^Dunamis> !chat | Morpheus90
<ubot-it> Morpheus90: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Morpheus90> ok
<Drizamanuber_> come si imposta la luminosità iniziale di ubuntu 12? attraverso i comandi; dalle impostazioni sistema riesco solo a regolarla, ma non a memorizzarla
<Joshua^Dunamis> Drizamanuber_: che scheda video hai?
<Drizamanuber_> ati radeon
<Drizamanuber_> 4600 mi sembre
<Joshua^Dunamis> Drizamanuber_: come immaginavo, avevo letto che vi erano alcuni problemi
<Drizamanuber_> Joshua^Dunamis: gli stessi problemi che ci sono in ubuntu 11.10
<Drizamanuber_> Joshua^Dunamis: mentre in ubuntu 11.04 funziona tutto alla perfezione
<Joshua^Dunamis> Drizamanuber_: http://www.lffl.org/2012/04/amd-catalyst-124-aggiungono-il-supporto.html
<Joshua^Dunamis> Drizamanuber_: leggi anche i commenti
<Drizamanuber_> Joshua^Dunamis: ok
<simone> salve a tutti ho un problema con l'installazione di Ubuntu sul mio netbook
<simone> inserisco la chiavetta, mi compare la schermata del bootloader che mi fa scegliere se usare la live, installare o altre cose
<simone> ma scegliendo qualsiasi cosa poi mi da questo errore:
<simone> [   12.144090] Disabling IRQ #20
<simone> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Carlin0> simone, dovresti provare le opzioni che ci sono premendo F6
<simone> provo subito
<Carlin0> acpi etc etc
<simone> ok ci sono
<simone> Carilino, il primo è acpi=off
<simone> Carlin0
<Carlin0> simone, di preciso non so ... tu provale ...
<simone> Carlin0, le provo a caso? O.o
<Carlin0> quante sono ?
<simone> Carlin0, wow! Ho selezionato acpi=off e sta partendo
<filo1234> simone: noapic
<filo1234> se è un portatile acpi serve
<filo1234> vabè tanto è la live
<simone> filo1234, come faccio a saperlo? è un netbook toshiba scrausetto da 1gb di ram e 1,6 di processore
<simone> si infatti
<simone> la shell è partita :)
<simone> filo1234, se faccio noapic mi da <Disalbling IRQ #3
<filo1234> uhm ok allora usa acpi=off
<filo1234> poi si vedrà
<simone> filo1234, ma se installo con questo problema poi riuscirà a partire?
<filo1234> si, nel caso metti sempre acpi=off nelle opzioni del kernel al boot
<simone> filo1234, ho capito... ma sto acpi non è un protocollo sviluppato per riconoscere i consumi energetici dei vari dispositivi di cui è composto il computer? o è altro?
<filo1234> si più o meno
<filo1234> ma puoi sempre abilitarlo dopo il boot
<filo1234> non è un problema
<Carlin0> cioè da problemi solo al momento del boot e dopo no ?
<simone> filo1234, ho capito. Ti ringrazio... vediamo se va :)
<simone> Carlin0, eh sto con la live... per il momento il problema è stato solo li
<Carlin0> c'è sempre da imparare ...
<simone> Carlin0, non dirlo a me :) Ma secondo voi faccio bene a tentare l'installazione di Ubuntu 12.04 su un netbook? o è follia?
<Carlin0> simone, mai avuto un netbook , quindi sono ignorante + del mio solito lol
<simone> boh! male che va butto via tutto! Ahahahahahahaha! Siamo o non siamo nell'era del consumismo? LOL
<Carlin0> simone, siamo anche in periodo di crisi !!!
<Carlin0> buonanotte ;)
<esulu> we
#ubuntu-it 2012-05-12
<Carlin0> nottaZza
<Trippz> qualcuno sveglio?
<sin> ciao,non mi funziona più libreoffice.aprivo direttamente i documenti senza doverli scaricare.ho provato a disinstallare il pacchetto e installarlo di nuovo il sistema è precise pangolin 12.04
<mat68> buongiorno a tutti
<sin> ciao,firefox non mi fa aprire i documenti in word
<sin> fatto!gestione componeti aggiuntivi.  :)
<sin> byebye
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<enrry> ciao, volendo fare l'aggiornamento 10.04 12.04 non appare il messaggio di avanzamento, anche selezionando correttamente l'opzione di notificare le nuove LTS. Succede ad altri?
<enrry> possibili workaround?
<enrry> ho risolto, grazie comunque. Non appare automaticamente, bisogna premere alt F2 e digitare update-manager -d Non è tanto pratico se non lo si sa ma sembra funzionare...
<enrry> goodbye all!
<simone> buongiorno a tutti, ho un problema con l'installazione di easy peasy (una distro per netbook)
<simone> l'errore in questione mi compare nel momento in cui avvio la live o l'installazione dalla pennetta usb del mio netbook:
<simone> Disabling IRQ #20
<jester-> !chat | simone
<ubot-it> simone: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<simone> jester- ok ma il problema compariva anche con ubuntu quindi penso che valga per tutti :) posso?
<simone> ho tentato anche con xubuntu stessa cosa
<jester-> simone: potrebbe essere che devi disabilitare irq 20 nel bios
<simone> jester- purtroppo non ho idea di cosa sia... a cosa si riferisce IRQ 20?
<jester-> simone: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interrupt_request
<simone> jester- qui gli IRQ arrivano fino a 15... a me da il 20 e avevo ovviato al problema mettendo acpi=off da F6
<simone> poi però una volta installato tornava il problema e non sapevo come superarlo
<dod_> simone
<simone> si dod_
<dod_> sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<simone> da dove lo faccio?
<simone> arrivo al grub considera
<dod_> ti si apre il file in gedit
<dod_> vai alla linea dove vedi scritto GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""
<dod_> da terminale
<dod_> la linea deve diventare GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi=off" salvi il file e chiudi il terminale.
<simone> si ma da dove lo lancio il comando? ora sto su un'altro pc
<simone> dod_ non riesco ad arrivarci a ubuntu o alla distro in questione xkè mi si blocca su questo errore
<dod_> simone. avvii quel pc. dai f6, selezioni acpi=off. quando hai il desktop avvii terminale. dai il comando, modifichi grub. salvi il file poi prima di chiudere il terminale dai anche il comando sudo update-grub che e' fondamentale. poi chiudi il terminale.
<simone> dod_ dici dalla live quindi?
<dod_> se e' gia' installato si. metti la live e quando sei in live ti cerchi il disco e la path giusta. monti il disco e poi vai a modificare il file nel disco.
<simone> ho capito
<simone> dod_ ora cerco di arrivarci...
<dod_> 0
<jester-> simone: al menu grub pifi
<jester-> simone: pigi e
<simone> si l'ho fatto
<jester-> simone: a quiet slash aggiungi acip
<jester-> acpi=off e pigi f10 per bootare
<simone> Jester-, quiet slash?
<jester-> una volta in ubuntu modifichi il file come ti ha indicato dod_
<jester-> simone: c'è una riga con "quit splash"
<dod_> usi quella o quella sotto
<jester->  "quit splash apci=off"
<jester-> quiet*
<dod_> ricordati di dare sudo update-grub prima di riavviare o sei da capo.
<simone> ok sto facendo da live intanto
<simone> se non risolvo faccio da bootloader
<jester-> simone: è molto piu semplice fare dal menu
<jester-> con la live dovresti andare in chroot per aggiornare poi grub
<simone> allora provo subito :)
<simone> sotto c'è scritto "Press Ctrl-x to boot"
<simone> jester- ho pigiato e sulla linea che dicevi ho aggiunto a quiet splash, apci=off
<jester-> simone: ctrl -x o f10
<simone> ok
<simone> niente da fare :(
<simone> stesso errore
<jester->  quit splash apci=off  hai fatto cosi?
<simone> jester- si "quiet"
<jester-> prova con acpi=force
<simone> jester- infatti se rimetto e non cè più acpi=off che avevo messo prima
<simone> "e"
<jester-> simone: è temporaneo
<jester-> per renderlo stabile si deve modificare un file
<simone> jester- anche  con force stesso risultato... ma com'è???
<simone> jester- cmq aspetta... se attendo un attimo mi parte il caricamento di easy peasy
<simone> jester- poi mi da errore "ALERT! /dev/sda6 does not exist. Dropping to a shell!"
<jester-> simone: prova con irqpoll
<simone> e mi ritrovo con (initramfs) come linea di comando
<jester->  quiet splash irqpoll
<simone> ok
<simone> jester- ma xkè tutti questi problemi? ne avevo un'altro identico ha funzionato tanto bene l'installazione e tutto quanto...
<simone> jester- ok! irqpoll funziona!
<jester-> simone: questione di driver, hai una scheda madre non tatno compatibile
<simone> jester- perfetto! si è anche avviato!
<jester-> simone: allora gksu /etc/defualt/grub
<jester-> simone: allora gksu /etc/default/grub
<jester-> simone: "quiet splash irqpoll"  salvi e dai sudo update-grub
<simone> gksu o sudo?
<jester-> gksu meglio
<jester-> per le app
<simone> jester- sudo non lo prende e il comando che mi hai detto tu non fa nulla...
<jester-> simone:  usa sudo allora
<simone> jester- comando non trovato :S
<jester-> simone: gedit è l'editor di gnome se non hai gnome devi usare il suo editor oppure usa  sudo nano
<jester-> simone: sudo nano /etc/defualt/grub
<simone> jester- ok questa è andata
<jester-> aggiungi e contro-x per uscire, conferma richiesta salvare i cambiamenti
<simone> jester- su quiet splash aggiungo irqpoll quindi
<jester-> simone: "quiet splash irqpoll"
<simone> jester- ok :)
<jester-> simone: sudo update-grub
<jester-> adesso è definitivo
<simone> jester- devo rimettere sudo nano? sudo non lo prende...
<jester-> simone: sudo update-grub
<jester-> se hai salvato il file
<simone> jester- ok
<simone> jester- done
<simone> riavvio no?
<jester-> riavvia
<dod_> no
<jester-> simone: controlla con e che ci sia irqpoll
<dod_> controlla il file magari
<simone> si cè :D
<jester-> boota
<simone> e adesso grazie a Dio è tornato anche Windows sul boot loader!
<dod_> che si sia salvata la modifica.
<simone> jester- e dod_ grazie! siete mitici :D
<jester-> sagerato
<simone> jester- peccato che capirci qualcosa non è facile :) cmq l'altro aveva fatto tt per bene... dovrebbero essere due pc identici... mah!
<jester-> simone: se l'altro non ha avuto problemi sono identici solo all'esterno
<jester-> simone: acer?
<simone> jester- Toshiba :)
<simone> NB100 per la precisione7
<jester-> secondo me hanno differenze di chipset scheda madre
<simone> jester- che bello! Con un po di conoscenza si può fare tutto :)
<simone> jester- a questo punto per forza... solo questo mi dava questo errore... mai visto prima, e si che ne ho installati su diversi pc
<simone> jester- ma sono ancora un povero neofita :)
<jester-> simone: prendi appunti
<simone> jester- lo sto già facendo :D
<simone> jester- scusa una cosa che non centra niente... ma da quanto il carattere predefinito di Libreoffice è Times new Roman?
<simone> io ho rimesso Liberation Serif :D
<laidon> buondì
<laidon> è possibile impostare una risoluzione schermo specifica per la sessione ospite?
<aici> ciao a tutti....sto per installare ubuntu su 1 pc nuovo.....HD da 500gb sata3....come mi consigliate di partizionarlo
<aici> ?
<aici> lo utilizzerò solo io,quindi nn mi servono partizioni x altri utenti
<kaurubuntu> salve a tutti
<kaurubuntu> avrei una domanda
<kaurubuntu> come mai spesso ubuntu si spegne in modalità tipo dos e non grafica?
<kaurubuntu> come mai spesso ubuntu si spegne in modalità tipo dos e non grafica?
<aici> ciao a tutti,devo installare ubuntu su 1 pc nuovo con hd da 500gb....lo userò solo io...come mi consigliate di partizionarlo?
<turgon> ciao a tutti, il mio xorg continua a lamentarsi di un errore in un file "pc" all' interno di quelli usati da xkb. Qualcuno sa per caso come potrei sistemare ?
<kaurubuntu> oh c'è nessunooooooooooooo?
<kaurubuntu> ma che razza di chat di supporto è questa se non rispondete alle questioni che vi rivolgono?
<kaurubuntu> vabò riprovo + tardi...
<aici> ciao a tutti,devo installare ubuntu su 1 pc nuovo con hd da 500gb....lo userò solo io...come mi consigliate di partizionarlo?
<enzotib> aici, senza windows?
<aici> ciao enzotib, si solo ubuntu ci metto
<aici> e se mettero un altro os lo faro con una virtual machine
<enzotib> aici, allora fai fare a lui in automatico, ti fare una swap e il resto un'unica partizione
<aici> ok
<aici> grazie....ho preferito chiedere prima
<enzotib> aici, se sei un po' più smart, potresti fare una home separata
<aici> x quale motivo?
<enzotib> aici, così se devi reinstallare i tuoi dati e le tue configurazione ce li hai già
<aici> uhm vero
<aici> di quanto la faccio secondo te?10 15 gb?
<enzotib> aici, il farei 10GB per la / ed il resto per la home
<aici> provo...sperando di far cazzat
<aici> la / sarebbe quella di sistema
<aici> ?
<a7x> enzotib, sai per caso di un bug con lsusb? o con quello che c'è dietro?
<enzotib> aici, se il pc è nuovo non hai niente da perdere
<enzotib> a7x, no, non ne so niente
<aici> ok mal che vada quindi reinstallo da capo giusto enzotib
<enzotib> giusto
<aici> ok grazie
<aici> a tra poco
<a7x> enzotib, due pc diversi, stessa periferica
<a7x> su uno dei due lsusb mostra tutti i descrittori, sull'altro no
<a7x> almeno non senza "sudo lsusb".
<enrry> hi all!
<a7x> (sono entrambi 12.04, uno però è aggiornato l'altro è fresco di installazione)
<oxido> Salute a tutti
<oxido> ci sarebbe qualcuno di buon cuore che mi darebbe una mano?
<enzotib> !chiedi | oxido
<ubot-it> oxido: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<enzotib> a7x, non ne so niente
<aici> enzotib, un chiarimento prima di procedere.....è giusto cosi secondo te? questo nella tabella di partizionamento: /dev/sda   /dev/sda1 punto di mouth: /  10000mb..../dev/sda2 punto di mouth: /home 490000 mb
<oxido> Ok scusate.Ho aggiornato ubuntu alla distro 12.04 dalla 11.10 ma adesso non riconosce più l'internet key Huawei E352. Come posso risolvere?
<enzotib> aici, manca la swap, anche se al giorno d'oggi, se hai molta memoria e non ti interessa l'ibernazione potresti anche farne a meno
<aici> la cpu è un i5 quadcore....la ram sono 4gb in ddr3
<aici> virtualizzero con questo pc....meglio swappare?
<aici> enzotib che dici,swappo?
<jackiechan0> hey there after i installed windows 7 how can i restore my grub2 so i will be able to run both Win7 and my Linux ubuntu ?
<aici> enzotib con 1 ram di 4gb in ddr3, quanto mi dici di swappare?
<gabriele> ho bisogno di far partire uno script all'avvio
<Guest13408> come faccio?
<Guest13408> ho bisogno che questo script si azioni mentre si stanno caricando tutte le impostazione di avvio
<enzotib> aici, io non la metterei proprio
<Guest13408> enzotib, ciao
<enzotib> !english | jackiechan0
<ubot-it> jackiechan0: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<enzotib> ciao Guest13408 gabriele
<Guest13408> enzotib, mi aiuti con lo script da mettere in avvio?
<jackiechan0> enzotib> scusate .........
<enzotib> Guest13408, mi vuoi fare esaurire di nuovo? :)
<enzotib> jackiechan0, sei cricido vpn?
<Guest13408> enzotib, ahah no tranquillo, lo script è gia pronto, mi serve solo metterlo in modo tale che si avvii insieme a tutti i pannelli in avvio
<jackiechan0> enzotib> no
<Guest13408> enzotib, e renderlo eseguibile chiaramente
<enzotib> Guest13408, per il tuo utente?
<jackiechan0> enzotib> cricido = riuscito
<Guest13408> enzotib, yes
<oxido> appare evidente che nessuno è in grado di aiutarmi
<oxido> ok buona giornata a tutti
<enzotib> Guest13408, ls ~/bin
<aici> ok
<aici> proceso
<enzotib> !pazienza | oxido
<ubot-it> oxido: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<Guest13408> enzotib, ls: impossibile accedere a /home/gabriele/bin: File o directory non esistente
<enzotib> oxido, significa anche che oggi è sabato, e l'orario è primo pomeriggio, per cui c'è poca gente, riprova più tardi
<enzotib> Guest13408, ok, mkdir ~/bin
<oxido> lo so enzotib, stavo solo salutando prima di andare via :)
<Guest13408> enzotib, fatto
<enzotib> Guest13408, dov'è lo script
<enzotib> oxido, ok, ti saluto anch'io
<Guest13408> enzotib, nella scrivania
<enzotib> Guest13408, si chiama?
<Guest13408> enzotib, pulseaudio-jack
<Guest13408> enzotib, scusa
<Guest13408> enzotib, pulseaudio-jack.sh
<enzotib> Guest13408, mv ~/Scrivania/pulseaudio-jack.sh ~/bin
<Guest13408> enzotib, spostato
<enzotib> Guest13408, chmod +x ~/Scrivania/pulseaudio-jack.sh
<Guest13408> enzotib, perchè scrivania?
<enzotib> Guest13408, perché mi sono distratto :)
<enzotib> Guest13408, chmod +x ~/bin/pulseaudio-jack.sh
<Guest13408> enzotib, praticamente tutti gli script che si mettono dentro questa cartella "bin" partono all'avvio?
<enzotib> Guest13408, no
<Guest13408> enzotib, e perchè l'abbiamo chiamata bin?
<enzotib> quello è solo il posto consigliato per tenere le applicazioni personali dell'utente
<Guest13408> enzotib, ok, ora dovrebbe partire all'avvio giusto?
<enzotib> anche perché ~/bin viene aggiunta automaticamente da bash al PATH, se apri un terminale
<enzotib> Guest13408, no, non parte
<enzotib> non abbiamo finito
<Guest13408> enzotib, poi mi spieghi che è il PATH cmq ok
<Guest13408> enzotib, proseguiamo
<laidon> ciao, è possibile impostare una risoluzione schermo specifica per la sessione ospite?
<enzotib> Guest13408, ls ~/.config/autostart
<enzotib> laidon, non credo
<Guest13408> enzotib, non esistente
<enzotib> Guest13408, mkdir ~/.config/autostart
<Guest13408> enzotib, fatta
<enzotib> Guest13408, gedit ~/.config/autostart/pulseaudio-jack.desktop
<Guest13408> enzotib, ci sono
<enzotib> Guest13408, mettici questo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/983384/
<Guest13408> fatto
<enzotib> Guest13408, salva, chiudi, riavvia la sessione e fammi sapere
<Guest13408> enzotib, ok
<zermann> ciao, sto cercando di utilizzare il servizio di dns dinamico con no-ip, nella guida di noip si fa riferimento ad un programma nei repository ufficiali chiamato no-ip2, ho cercato ma non esiste, è stato eliminato?
<zermann> noip2
<gabriele> enzotib, si funge
<enzotib> gabriele, bene
<enzotib> zermann, ce ne sono altri: apt-cache search dynamic dns
<enzotib> zermann, oppure lo fai fare al router, il mio lo fa
<Guest23665> enzotib, posso mettere anche un programma che parte in automatico prima di tutti?
<Guest23665> enzotib, prima che parta questo script
<enzotib> Guest23665, non credo venga rispettata una sequenza precisa
<enzotib> probabilmente alfabetica, ma in parallelo
<Guest23665> enzotib, se alfabetica sarebbe buono
<enzotib> oppure puoi mettere uno sleep nello script che deve partire per secondo, ma è una cosa sporca ed empirica
<a7x> enrzo, può gestire l'init tramite init.d o rc.d
<ErVito> fare uno script unico è troppo brutto?
<a7x> enzotib*
<enzotib> a7x, è per l'utente, non per il sistema
<Guest23665> ErVito, spiegati
<enzotib> ErVito, sì, quella è l'alternativa
<ErVito> Guest23665: metti tutto assieme e fai prima quello che devi fare e dopo il resto
<ErVito> non vedo perché scrivere 2 script distinti e rischiare che parta prima la coda della testa
<Guest23665> ErVito, nell stesso script posso mettere che prima si deve aprire un programma e poi partire il vero e proprio script?
<ErVito> certo
<a7x> ...
<ErVito> l'esecuzione di uno script è sequenziale
<Guest23665> ErVito, mi aiuti così non disturbo enzotib?
<ErVito> si parte dal primo comando e si arriva all'ultimo
<nannes> suallvue
<a7x> Guest23665, ma non puoi semplicemente fare in modo che parte il primo script, e il primo script richiama il secondo?
<a7x> :)
<ErVito> Guest23665: ehhh, lui è il guru
<a7x> anzi correggiamo i congiuntivi, richiami*
<nannes> a7x: pure "parta"* :P
<ErVito> a7x: dovrebbe comunque giocare con i nomi, insomma, se deve prima partire paperino non può chiamarlo pippo
<Guest23665> allora mi sa che sevirà ancora enzotib
<a7x> grazie nannes
<nannes> scherzo :D
<Guest23665> enzotib, anzi provo a fare una cosa
<a7x> ErVito, si lavora con i numeri 10ciao
<ErVito> Guest23665: fai riferimento a lui per le cose più tecniche di sintassi
<Guest23665> enzotib, vedo se il programma jack è in grado di farmi partire questo script una volta che lo apro
<ErVito> Guest23665: per quello che devi fare ora credo basti un copia-incolla
<ErVito> metti prima quello che va avviato prima e dopo tutto il resto
<ErVito> se i 2 script funzionavano distinti, allora funzioneranno anche messi uno in sequenza all'altro
<ErVito> non copiare lo sha-bang
<ErVito> (!#/bin/bash)
<ErVito> e il resto copia tutto
<Guest23665> ErVito, non sono 2 script
<Guest23665> uno è un programma l'altro è uno script da far andare dopo l'apertura del programma
<Guest23665> ErVito, riavvio un attimo
<a7x> ...
<ErVito> mi sa che non si è più avviato
<ErVito> lol
<aici> enzotib....dato ke tramice cd avevo dei problemi nell installare ubuntu lo ho fatto dalla penna usb....andando su creatori dischi di avvio e mettendoci su la iso di ubuntu....faccio partire l'installazione...la finisce e mi dice di riavviare...quando riavvio (togliendo la penna usb) mi dice: reboot and select proper boot device
<nannes> aici: devi ri-settare il boot da hard disk... abilitalo dal BIOS
<aici> nannes, ovvero scusa?cosa abilito dal bios?
<aici> mettere come boot primario l'hard disck?
<nannes> aici: il boot da hard-disk
<aici> ho gia provato
<aici> niente
<nannes> l'hard disk è riconosciuto dal bios?
<aici> si
<aici> lo vede
<nannes> allora hai sbagliato con l'installazione.
<aici> :\
<nannes> Se sei fortunato e hai ciaccato solo il boot-loader, basterà far così
<a7x> @Guest23665 !#/bin/bash cd /path/al/softw/ & ./programma; while [ ! ps ax | grep -v grep | grep programma > /dev/null] do done ./programma
<ubottu-it> a7x: Error: "!" is not a valid command.
<nannes> !mbr | aici
<ubot-it> aici: Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<a7x> ma he fine ha fatto
<ErVito> è andato
<ErVito> lol
<aici> che centra windows?
<aici> nn ce mai stato windows su quel pc
<a7x> mah in bash non lo so fare, ErVito, però più o meno il concetto è quello :P
<ErVito> mahhh, non so lui cosa dovesse fare
<maxadamo> ubot-it, penso che quello serve a togliere grub e a far partire win direttamente ... ;)
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nannes> aici: fregatene del nome del link. Quello serve a reinstallare l'MBR quando è corrotto (il tuo caso)
<ErVito> ma se aveva il programma da lanciare e uno script preconfezionato (con enzino), era sufficiente che nello script mettesse la chiamata a programma e lo script
<aici> nannes, quell errore me lo da dalla prima volta ke ho acceso il pc, vuoi dire ke ho comprato un pc nuovo corrotto?
<nannes> !grub | aici
<ubot-it> aici: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<aici> ho provato a far partire linstallazione di windows 7 e va
<ErVito> lol
<nannes> aici: no, vuol dire che l'hard disk non è partizionato (e manca pure l'mbr) ovvero è nuovo
<aici> ah ok
<nannes> aici: ma siccome quando installi ubuntu quell'errore deve sparire
<aici> si
<maxadamo> aici, se riesci a fare boot da qualsiasi pennetta, e hai idea di come si fa chroot, è sufficiente lanciare: grub-install /dev/sdX
<nannes> a te non è successo, quindi hai sbagliato con l'installazione
<aici> maxadamo,no lasciamo perdere x ora seno lo fondo ancor prima di averlo usato la prima volta
<aici> :D
<maxadamo> ma allora fai prima a reinstallare....
<maxadamo> alla fine devi dirgli di installare grub su /dev/sda
<ErVito> cià, mi vò, buon nerding
<ErVito> byezzzzzzzzzzzzz
<aici> ma il fatto ke nn posso reinstallare xke nn si è installato niente :\
<aici> cmq adesso provo a installare senza partizioni...se ho sbagliato qualcosa lo ho sbagliato li
<maxadamo> aici, ma che dici?
<maxadamo> parti di nuovo con il CD e installi da capo
<nannes> ahahahahah
<nannes> aici: che vuol dire "installare senza partizioni" ?
<aici> senza partizionare l'hd come ho fatto prima con la prima installazione....avevo fatto 10gb la / e il restante 490 gb di /home
<aici> scusatemi se nn mi spiego bene,ma è da poco che uso ubuntu
<maxadamo> aici, fai 20 ... non fare il tirchio
<maxadamo> la / contiene /var, /opt .... /tmp
<aici> io ho solo impostato la /
<nannes> aici: e la swap l'hai dimenticata? xD
<aici> spetta che copio quello ke ho scritto prima con enzo
<aici> mi ha detto di nn farla
<aici> enzo
<maxadamo> aici, fai la swap ....
<nannes> lolk
<maxadamo> perché non dovresti farla
<nannes> lololololololololol
<aici> [13:45] <aici> enzotib, un chiarimento prima di procedere.....è giusto cosi secondo te? questo nella tabella di partizionamento: /dev/sda   /dev/sda1 punto di mouth: /  10000mb..../dev/sda2 punto di mouth: /home 490000 mb
<maxadamo> aici, lascia stare Enzo.... a occhio fai una swap circa pari alla dimensione della tua RAM
<nannes> "punto di mouth" == "punto di bocca"
<aici> xke ho chiesto a lui su 4gb di ram in ddr3 quanto avrei dovuto fare di swap e mi ha detto ke potevo farne a meno
<aici> si nannes ma nn so che sia il punto di bocca
<maxadamo> effetivamente, col crescere della RAM la swap può essere inferiore alla dimensione della RAM
<maxadamo> però..... minimo minimo fai 2 GB di SWAP
<maxadamo> io ne ho fatti 4
<aici> uhm ok
<aici> ah, usero molto il pc
<nannes> aici: si scrive "mount point" == Punto di montaggio. Comunque 1,5 o 2gb van bene
<aici> x virtualizzazioni
<maxadamo> la / (con al suo interno var e opt) secondo me deve avere più di 10 GB
<aici> beh adesso provo senza partizionarlo se non x la swap di 2 gb
<enrry> goodbye all!
<nannes> aici: Rifai il partizionamento da zero:
<nannes> 30/40gb   /  (root)
<nannes> 2gb   swap
<nannes> ilresto   su /home/
<FloodBotIt2> nannes: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<gabriele_> enzotib, ottimo tutto risolto
<gabriele_> enzotib, ma come mai con questa nuova versione di ubuntu se non metto la chiava usb dove ho per l'abbunto la distro non mi parte il dual boot?
<enzotib> gabriele_, forse hai sbagliato a installare il boor loader
<gabriele_> enzotib, ma ho fatto la provesura in automatico
<gabriele_> enzotib, il boot loader c'è, ma solo se lo faccio partire dalla penna usb
<enzotib> gabriele_, eh, anche a me proponeva il device sbagliato (sdb = pendrive) invece di quello giusto (sda = hard disk)
<enzotib> gabriele_, hai un solo disco rigido?
<gabriele_> enzotib, cavolaccio, devo averlo tralasciato
<gabriele_> enzotib, l'idea di riconfigurarla da capo però non mi piace molto
<maxadamo> gabriele_, #sudo drub-install /dev/sda
<maxadamo> sorry: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<gabriele_> maxadamo, drub? e che è?
<gabriele_> maxadamo, e così dove me lo installa?
<maxadamo> su sda :)
<gabriele_> maxadamo, e siamo sicuri che ubuntu sia lì?
<maxadamo> comunque... grub non drub, come da correzione
<enzotib> maxadamo, senza neanche controllare la situazione dei dischi?
<bag> ciao a tutti mi servirebbe un aiuto per installare lubuntu su  una macchina che ha gia win xp e ubuntu, io vorrei togliere tutto ubuntu e diminuire lo spazio di xp per lasciare più spazio a lubuntu. grazie in anticipo
<maxadamo> enzotib, ha un solo disco? come vuoi che si chiami?
<enzotib> maxadamo, quando ha detto che ha un solo disco?
<maxadamo> enzotib, non lo so ... l'ho immaginato io :)
<maxadamo> gabriele_, fdisk -l /dev/sda
<gabriele_> maxadamo, meno male che qualcosa la capisco :)
<enzotib> appunto, il tuo suggerimento non è sbagliato, ma prima di eseguirlo farei qualche controllo
<maxadamo> ovviamente sempre sudo sudo sudo.... lo do per scontato
<gabriele_> maxadamo, enzotib http://paste.ubuntu.com/983460/
<nicotano> salve
<gabriele_> maxadamo, ma cmq, credo che passerò a mint
<enzotib> gabriele_, non credo che serva, se gli indichi il disco sda, mi mostra solo quello, serve un sudo fdisk -l
<gabriele_> maxadamo, quindi queste configurazione andranno rifatte cmq
<maxadamo> gabriele_, direi che il device è proprio quello
<maxadamo> quindi: grub-install /dev/sda
<maxadamo> e poi: update-grub
<maxadamo> (tutto con sudo)
<nannes> bag: Bhè si tratta di una normale installazione di Lubuntu, solo con qualche accorgimento durante il partizionamento. Sei pratico di partizioni?
<bag> nannes: direi di no, ne ho fatte alcune nelle mie precedenti installazioni, la differenza è che con ubuntu nella partenza ti chiede chi vuoi eliminare e quanto spazio lasciare, con lubuntu in automatico mi da solo pochi Giga
<bag> nannes: sono i giga liberi sul disco
<gabriele_> maxadamo, grazie
<gabriele_> maxadamo, dice che è andato tutto a buon fine
<maxadamo> gabriele_, speriamo che te lo ha preso...
<maxadamo> prova a riavviare e vedi
<gabriele_> maxadamo, in caso ti strozzo :)
<maxadamo> gabriele_, nooo ... al limite sei punto a capo :)
<maxadamo> sempre con la pennetta :)
<nannes> bag: Ok, spiego bene allora. Il procedimento è semplice. Prima scarichi Lubuntu e lo masterizzi su cd. Fai partire la "Live" cliccando su "Avvia ubuntu senza installare", così durante il processo di installazione puoi chiedere qui in chat  per qualsiasi dubbio. Una volta avviata la Live, avvii l'installazione (dovrebbe esserci l'icona "INSTALLA" sul desktop)
<maxadamo> possibile che tutti fanno cazzate per installare Grub? :)
<maxadamo> ... pure io ultimamente, ma almeno io ho tre dischi :)
<gabriele_> maxadamo, dunge
<maxadamo> gabriele_, .... bene bene...
<gabriele_> enzotib, ma quando passerò a mint, i passaggi da fare per la connessione saranno sempre gli stessi'
<gabriele_> ?
<bag> nannes:  ok adesso agisco tanto qui sono su un altra macchina
<maxadamo> caffè per tutto il Canale .... paga gabriele_  :)
<gabriele_> maxadamo, ;9
<nannes> bag: Ti chiederà di impostare un po' di cose, l'importante è che, quando inizia la fase di partizionamento, non scegli "installa lubuntu sopra win" o altre cose così, ma scegli "partizionamento manuale" (dal sottomenu 'Altro')
<bag> nannes: ok adesso provo
<Carlin0> gabriele_, per mint credo ti dovrai rivolgere altrove ...
<nannes> bag: Arriva fino a quel punto adesso. Poi avvisa, che ti continuo a spiegare
<maxadamo> unity fa cagare comunque.... cinnamone di mint è più figo
<bag> nannes: ok
<maxadamo> che DE usate voi ???
<gabriele_> Carlin0, ma non è una ubuntu-based?
<maxadamo> gabriele_, debian-base probabilmente
<maxadamo> così come ubuntu è debian-based
<Carlin0> !topic | gabriele_
<ubot-it> gabriele_: per vedere il topic, scrivi /topic.
<gabriele_> ubot-it, ma topic di cosa?
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<enzotib> !chat | gabriele_ & maxadamo
<ubot-it> gabriele_ & maxadamo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<aici> ragazzi niente non ne vuol sapere di partire...mi dice sempre: reboot and select proper boot device
<maxadamo> aici, ....
<nannes> aici: continui a sbagliare
<nannes> non ci credo che hai installato tutto in questo lasso di tempo
<maxadamo> nannes, :)
<nannes> ah no è passata mez'ora :P
<aici> xo ho visto che quando reinstallo nell hd del pc si vede ke ce gia qualcosa
<aici> eh non so....cazzo nel pc che sto usando ora....ke è un catorcio....nn ho avuto nessun problema
<maxadamo> nannes, pure io ho l'impressione che il tempo è stato un po' pochino
<aici> ma non è ke ho sbagliato il procedimento x mettere la iso su usb?
<nannes> mm 26min guardando i timestamps
<maxadamo> aici, ma alla fine ti chiede di installare grub da qualche parte? porca miseriaccia...
<nannes> è fattibile
<aici> no nn me lo chiede,xo durante linstallazione vedo che dice installazione di grub 2 in corso,o qualcosa del genere
<maxadamo> è da un po' che non installo ubuntu (vado di aggiornamenti di solito)
<maxadamo> ma immagino che dovrebbe chiederti su quale device installare il boot-loader
<maxadamo> o no?
<aici> x mettere la iso ho fatto cosi: ho formattato la penna in fat32...ho aperto creatore dischi d'avvio...ho selezionato la iso e ho fatto partire
<nannes> maxadamo: se scegli il partizionamento manuale si, altrimenti no
<nannes> aici: tu che hai fatto, manuale?
<aici> ma io ho scelto il partizionamento manuale
<nannes> aici: allora alla fine ti ha chiesto dove installare grub. che hai risposto
<nannes> ^ ?
<aici> di dove installare grub nn ho letto niente,xo ho detto di installare la prima volta in / e la seconda volta in /home
<bag> nannes: forse ci sono
<aici> dal menu a tendina
<nannes> bag: come "forse"? :D
<bag> nannes: vado su altro?
<nannes> bag: si
<maxadamo> aici, che filesysem hai usato?
<maxadamo> default che ti viene proposto?
<aici> uhm qualcosa come ext4
<aici> qualcosa del genere
<maxadamo> aici, ... ok
<aici> comq 4
<bag> nannes: adesso??
<aici> ah, la swap non sono riuscito a metterla, xke mi diceva formato non valido o qualcosa del genere...penso ke sbagliavo i byte da inserire
<nannes> bag: vedi la striscia colorata e la lista delle partizioni?
<aici> 2g sono 2000000 byte?
<bag> nannes:  si ma non capisco
<nannes> bag: non preoccuparti. allora..... prima un paio di cose
<bag> nannes: io ho 60 Gb totali, ne vorrei 45 per lubuntu e restanti per win
<maxadamo> aici, maaah ... ?
<maxadamo> non capisco
<aici> neanche io
<maxadamo> una installazione standard, con un solo disco, dovrebbe andare liscia liscia
<aici> che pazienza che dovete avere ragazzi
<aici> lol
<aici> maxadamo io riesco ad avere problemi anche cosi
<aici> lol
<maxadamo> aici, che hai capito? dopo ti arriva la fattura :)
<aici> ma piuttosto che mettere windows lascio il pc nuovo inutilizzato
<aici> ahahah se lo sapevo entravo proxato allora :P
<Nicole> bag, 15 gb per windows sono pochi
<nannes> bag: Quando si dice "mount point" (o "punto di montaggio/mount")   si intende, essenzialmente, il PERCORSO che tu vuoi scegliere per accedere a quel disco. Per esempio (sapendo che le partizioni, su linux, prendono il nome di sdaX, con X = un numero) montare la partizione /dev/sda1  su /    significa che sda2 sarà la partizione di root, la RADICE, quella che contiene tutte le altre cartelle
<aici> adesso riprovo un altra volta...facendo fare tutto in automatico...controllo anche il tempo che ci metto, xke anche secondo me ci impiega troppo poco tempo
<nannes> nulla vieta di montare, per esempio, la cartella HOME, o la cartella DOCUMENTI, o qualsiasi cartella tu vuoi,  in una partizione separata dalle altre. Puoi fare una partizione per tutte le cartelle che vuoi. Ora, nel tuo caso, hai già una vecchia installazioen di ubuntu, quindi la dovrai "sovrascrivere" diciamo
<nannes> !image | Prima di tutto, bag, fai uno screen così vedo come sono le tue partizioni. Poi mandale su questo sito, cosi le posso vedere ------>
<ubot-it> Prima di tutto, bag, fai uno screen così vedo come sono le tue partizioni. Poi mandale su questo sito, cosi le posso vedere ------>: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<bag_> nannes: ciao scusa ma mi si è spento l'altro pc (utilizzo macchine troppo vecchie) ti scivo direttamente da live
<bag_> nannes: ci sei ancora?
<corsair> ciao a tutti ho un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu 12.04 sul mio netbook.. ho appena finito l'installazione ma al riavvio mi parte direttamente win 7,  credo che ci sia qualche problema con il grub ed EFI..
<nannes> bag_: Quando si dice "mount point" (o "punto di montaggio/mount")   si intende, essenzialmente, il PERCORSO che tu preferisci per accedere a quella partizione. Per esempio (sapendo che le partizioni, su linux, prendono il nome di sdaX, con X = un numero) montare la partizione /dev/sda1  su /    significa che sda2 sarà la partizione RADICE, di "root", quella che contiene tutto il resto
<nannes> Nulla ti vieta di montare, per esempio, la cartella HOME  in una partizione, la cartella DOCUMENTI in un'altra, o qualsiasi cartella tu voglia, in una partizione separata dalle altre. Puoi fare una partizione per tutte le cartelle che vuoi. Ora, nel tuo caso, hai già una vecchia installazioen di ubuntu, quindi la dovrai "sovrascrivere" diciamo
<nannes> !image | Prima di tutto, bag, fai uno screen così vedo come sono le tue partizioni. Poi mandale su questo sito, cosi le posso vedere ------>
<ubot-it> Prima di tutto, bag, fai uno screen così vedo come sono le tue partizioni. Poi mandale su questo sito, cosi le posso vedere ------>: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<corsair> qualcuno sa come fare funzionare ubuntu su un computer con EFI?
<bag_> nannes: come catturo l'immagine?
<nannes> bag_: tasto stampo
<nannes> *stamp
<nannes> (merda ho sbagliato il numero di partizione nel primo messaggio xD)
<bag_> nannes: e se non funge?
<nannes> si che funge
<nannes> apri thegimp e incollalo, poi salva l'immagine
<bag_> nannes: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/859/201205121349291280x800s.png/
<bag_> nannes: ok???
<nannes> perfetto
<nannes> bag_: hmm sembra che ci siano anche altre 2 partizioni oltre alle classiche di linux e windows
<bag_> nannes: può essere era della mia ragazza e non so cosalo usasse a fare
<nannes> bag_: è un portatile? che versione di win aveva?
<nannes> bag_: e poi, non puoi restringere la partizione di windows se è piena zeppa di dati
<bag_> nannes: il pc è per mia madre e a lei serve anche win xp per alcuni programmi particolari, per il resto si muove bene con l'open
<bag_> nannes: penso non sia pieno, anzi forse è vuoto
<nannes> bag_: ma è portatile o no?
<aici> ragazzi facendo fare tutto in automatico sono riuscito....adesso va...ci ho messo esattamente 8 minuti a far tutto....xo noto che è abbastanza lento a caricarsi una volta acceso il pc....mi si accende molto piu velocemente questo pc ke è 1 rottame rispetto a quello nuovo (in entrambi ubuntu 11.10, nel pc nuovo a 64bit mentre in quello vecchio a 32bit)
<bag_> nannes: si
<nannes> bag_: nana risultano occupati 27giga su 28 totali
<nannes> bag_: possiamo procedere, ma senza restringere win. Se vuoi farlo, prima liberala
<bag_> nannes: lasciamo come è al massimo ripetero da solo più aventi
<bag_> avanti*
<nannes> bag_: semplice semplice: prendi la sda6 (ext4) e clicca modifica.
<aici> nannes, maxadamo che ne pensate?
<nannes> bag_: su "punto di mount" metti questo→    /
<maxadamo> aici, chssà che combinavi prima...
<maxadamo> vallo a sapere
<aici> nn lo so :\
<nannes> aici: se è lento metti Lubuntu
<aici> ma riguardo al fatto che è piu lento a caricarsi rispetto al pc vecchio?
<aici> nannes cazz mi gira bene su un pc di 9 anni fa, il pc nuovo è un i5 nannes quadcore 4gb di ram ddr3
<bag_> nannes: scusa ma non ti seguo, dove metto /
<nannes> bag_: hai cliccato "modifica" ???
<aici> ho messo un nannes di troppo lol
<bag_> nannes: si ma dove c'è scritto mount è bloccato e non mi lascia scrivere
<nannes> e porca zozza devi saperlo che ubuntu fa schifo aici, no!?
<nannes> :D
<aici> a me nn dispiace :)
<aici> un altra cosa.....ubuntu è in inglese, dove trovo da metterlo in italiano?
<nannes> scherzo... cmq è strano aici...
<bag_> nannes: dove c'è usare come cosa selezziono?
<nannes> aici: scrivi "supporto lingue" sulla dash
<nannes> ops
<nannes> "language support"
<aici> ok
<bag_> seleziono??
<nannes> bag_: dalla live, dai il comando "mount" da terminale, e incolla tutto su pastebin ---> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<bag_> nannes: so di essere scandaloso, ma nono trovo il terminale
<nannes> nono a questo non rispondo lol
<nannes> bag_: l'hai detto
<bag_> nannes: trovato
<bag_> nannes: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/983561/
<nannes> (16:02:46) bag_: nannes: si ma dove c'è scritto mount è bloccato e non mi lascia scrivere
<nannes> non devi scrivere, devi SCEGLIERE dal menu a tendina ^^
<bag_> nannes: cosa scelgo??
<nannes> e metti il segno di spunta pure a "formatta"
<nannes> bag_: scegli   -----> /
<doubler7> raga c'è una chat italiana per lubuntu? questa va bene lo stesso? grazie
<bag_> nannes: non lo da come scelta
<bag_> nannes: ho scelto nel menu a tendina il nome del file che mi avevi detto di evidenziare e dopo mi ha sbloccato mount e formatta, adesso procedo??
<nannes> doubler7: è questa
<bag_> nannes: procedo??
<nannes> bag_: si. ricontrolla però. dev'essere: ext4 , formatta Si , puntodiMount /
<nannes> !ping
<ubot-it> pong
<corsair> nannes,  sai come installare ubuntu su un netbook con efi?
<nannes> corsair: mai provato, ma non credo sia nulla di difficile
<nannes> !netbook
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'netbook'
<corsair> io avevo provato qualche mese fa
<corsair> debian mint ubuntu
<corsair> ma nessuna vole funzionare
<corsair> adesso volevo provare con la lts ma niente
<maxadamo> corsair, modelo del netbook??
<corsair> un attimo che cerco di recuperare tale info
<corsair> credo sia un asus eee pc 1015bx
<maxadamo> corsair ?? stai telefonando a taiwan?
<maxadamo> ah ok :)
<maxadamo> fammi vedere come si chiama il mio
<corsair> ahah
<maxadamo> probabilmente molto simile al mio
<corsair> comunque in generale nelle varie installazioni arrivato al grub mi spuntava un errore e non sono mai riuscito a reinstallarlo
<maxadamo> il mio è un 1215B
<corsair> o a farlo funzionare, adesso il grub non viene manco caricato
<corsair> parte direttamente win7
<maxadamo> corsair, ma possibile che avete tutti gli stessi problemi?
<nannes> maxadamo: no il netbook è un po' speciale diciamo
<maxadamo> pure io ho EFI.... m
<maxadamo> ma EFI a quel che ho capito viene usato solo per lanciare l'OS che si connette al cloud
<corsair> maxadamo, come hai fatto ad installare?
<corsair> non proprio
<maxadamo> ho ristretto la partizione Windows, e ho installato
<maxadamo> senza trucchi
<corsair> EFI è il rimpiazzo del bios
<maxadamo> ho installato laa 11.10, e ad aprile ho aggiornato alla 12.04
<corsair> ed è modificabile dalle varie case produttrici
<corsair> il problema è che non riesco a trovare nessuna soluzione :-(
<corsair> sto cercando in vari forum
<corsair> ma niente
<maxadamo> corsair, sinceramente non so come è ho risolto.... perché ho semplicemente installato senza problemi
<maxadamo> corsair, come installi? da pennetta o da cd-rom usb?
<corsair> boh io sto uscendo pazzo ho provato a reinstallare una marea di volte miriadi di distro differenti ma tutte mi danno lo stesso problema
<corsair> da usb live
<corsair> ma ho provato anche da cd
<corsair> non cambia molto
<ingamedeo> corsair, Ma hai provato solo distro Debian-Based ?
<doubler7> come cambio visualizzazione finestre? riduci a icona massimizza e chiudi finestra? grazie
<dimitri> non mi appare l'icona di skype sulla barra e mi fa casini (se la lancio dice che c'e' gia') come risolvo ?
<maxadamo> mi pare di leggere sui forum che alla fine viene lanciato (as usual): grub-install /dev/sda
<maxadamo> potrei averlo fatto pure io ma non ricordo
<corsair> ingamedeo, si solo debian-based in effetti
<maxadamo> corsair, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1809898
<corsair> maxadamo, l'ho fatto ma niente
<ingamedeo> corsair, Cmq non dovrebbe dipendere da quello ....
<maxadamo> ingamedeo, a me funziona.... e  ho l'impressione che il mio modello è molto simile al suo
<ingamedeo> corsair, Spiega anche a me in pratica al termine dell'installazione non si avvia GRUB ?
<maxadamo> comunque 99 domande su 100 in questo forum riguardano il mancato avvio dopo l'installazione
<maxadamo> scusate .... ma che palle
<maxadamo> forum = canale ^_^
<ingamedeo> corsair, Ripeti modello Netbook, versione BIOS ?
<ingamedeo> corsair, Versione Boot Block ?
<maxadamo> ingamedeo, Asus eee pc 1015bx
<corsair> asus eee pc 1015bx
<ingamedeo> ok
<maxadamo> e il mio è un:   Asus eee pc 1215b
<ingamedeo> bios ?
<maxadamo> American Megatrends Inc. :D
<ingamedeo> E grazie ! La versione ....
<corsair> il mio credo sia diverso
<corsair> 1 momento
<maxadamo> Version: 0315 (il mio).
<ingamedeo> ALLORA ! Un po di ordine il problema ce l'ha corsair ? Giusto ?
<maxadamo> si ... ma non c'è nessun problema... installi ubuntu e va.
<corsair> il problema è mio
<corsair> dopo l'installazione non parte nemmeno il grub
<ingamedeo> corsair, OK ! Quindi maxadamo non va ....
<corsair> il bios è: america Megathrend Asus eee pc acpi bios
<corsair> versione 0402
<ingamedeo> ok
<corsair> firmware versione epcg-018
<ingamedeo> corsair, Allora. Innanzitutto devi aggiornare il BIOS l'ultima versione è la 0610. Sei capace ?
<maxadamo> corsair, schema delle partizioni? Se sei con una live Linux lancia: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda (e manda l'output su http://paste.ubuntu.com/)
<corsair> non ho idea di come si faccia
<corsair> aspetta che avvio la live
<corsair> 1 momento
<corsair> come si fa ad aggiornare il bios?
<ingamedeo> corsair, Scarica l'immagine del BIOS da lsito ASUS la copi in un a chiavetta e mentre avvii il pc tieni premuto ALT + F2
<maxadamo> corsair, se ti vuoi fare un'idea, questo è lo schema delle mie partizioni: http://paste.ubuntu.com/983629/
<corsair> uno alla volta
<corsair> ingamedeo, questa cosa conviene farla da windows?
<ingamedeo> corsair, No è indipendente da Windows, Linux, ecc ...
<maxadamo> devi farla al boot :D
<ingamedeo> corsair, ATTENTO! Se sbagli devi buttare il computer !
<corsair> :-/ è proprio indispensabile fare ciò?
<ingamedeo> corsair, Il problema potrebbe essere dovuto a quello !
<maxadamo> corsair, se parti con il live CD, lancia: sudo dmidecode | less
<maxadamo> all'inizio vedi le info sul bios... io ho un BIOS del aprile 2011
<corsair> paste.ubuntu.com/983632/
<nannes> (16:52:14) maxadamo: comunque 99 domande su 100 in questo forum riguardano il mancato avvio dopo l'installazione
<nannes> (16:52:18) maxadamo: scusate .... ma che palle
<nannes> maxadamo: hai straragione!! ma se vuoi altro,  devi allontanarti da canali ubuntu-like ;D
<ingamedeo> nannes, Scusa ???
<maxadamo> ingamedeo, ... mi ero lamentato del fatto che lui ha detto
<nannes> ingamedeo: che c'è?
<ingamedeo> Che vuol dire ? Gli utenti possono esprimere i propri problemi o no ?
<maxadamo> ingamedeo, il problema è sempre quello :)
<maxadamo> solo quello
<nannes> ingamedeo:Certo,  io parlavo con maxadamo infatti! ;)
<ingamedeo> non capisco cosa significa "hai straragione!! ma se vuoi altro,  devi allontanarti da canali ubuntu-like" ?
<nannes> ingamedeo: a me sembra semplice da capire.... lol
<maxadamo> ingamedeo, a quanto pare in questi canali i problemi sono sempre gli stessi
<nannes> boh... che ti dico... rileggilo! magari capisci
<ingamedeo> nannes, Capito ....
<maxadamo> a proposito, voi che DE usate? cinnamon, unity, gnome-shell ??
<corsair> awesome
<maxadamo> corsair, tu ancora onn puoi usare niente ... il tuo linux non parte :P
<corsair> sugli altri pc XD
<maxadamo> :P
<aici> ho 1 problema con ubuntu appena installato...apparte il fatto ke mi pare ci impieghi troppo a caricarsi, ho problemi conil mouse...se apro una finestra,o mi si apre una finestra non mi funziona su di essa
<aici> mentre sulla barra a sinistra mi funziona normalmente...ho provato ad inserire il cd dei driver ma non succede niente....anche se il lettore me lo riconosce
<aici> si puo far partire il cd da terminale?
<corsair> maxadamo,
<corsair> For C60 CPU only with “OB” printed on the label in the battery slot.
<corsair> l'ultimo bios è per questi pc
<corsair> che diamine significa OB
<corsair> non lo trovo da nessuna parte
<aici> !seen nannes
<ubot-it> I have no seen command
<aici> lol
<aici> nannes
<aici> ti posso rompere ancora 1 attimo?
<nannes> dimmi ..!
<aici> allora...ubuntu è installato...xo ho problemi con il mouse,nel senso che se mi si apre una finestra non mi risponde i comandi su questa (chiuderla,ingrandirla ecc) mentre se la chiudo con alt+f4 si chiude...poi ho provato a inserire il cd dei driver,ma nn mi viene letto,anche se il pc all avvio mi riconosce il lettore
<nannes> "il cd dei driver" ??? non ti serve su ubuntu
<aici> in nessun caso?
<nannes> aici: nessun caso. Se proprio dovessero servire, servirebbero quelli *aggiornati*, da internet
<maxadamo> corsair, ....
<aici> ah ok nannes, x il problema del mouse?non ho toccato niente xke lho notato subito alla prima accensione di ubuntu
<nannes> aici: forse è solo lento
<maxadamo> corsair, ti dice che nell'alloggiamento della batteria dovrebbe esserci stampata quella cosa
<maxadamo> corsair, io non l'ho mai aggiornato
<maxadamo> prova a stampare la tabella delle partizioni... tramite live usb
<aici> no nannes non è xke è lento...e cmq mi pare strano...pc nuovo...
<corsair> paste.ubuntu.com/983632/
<corsair> l'avevo già scritto prima
<aici> nannes sulle icone della barra a sinistra va tutto bene...quando le apro il mouse nn risponde ai comandi su di essa,mente se usi la tastiera (tab invio alt f4 ecc) funziona bene
<nannes> aici: scrivi  →  ls /dev/input/
<corsair> capito maxadamo
<corsair> ?
<goblyn> hi
<nannes> aici: scrivi nel terminale  →  ls /dev/input/mouse*
<nannes> !ping
<ubot-it> pong
<aici> uhm ok meglio ke mi trasferisco sull altro pc xo
<aici> un attimo
<aici_2> ciao
<esulu> we
<maxadamo> corsair, .... diciamo che dovrebbe funzionare con quelle partizioni
<maxadamo> anche se si sono disordinate
<maxadamo> la 7 inizia prima della 5 ...
<corsair> non sono disordinate  e che le stampa non in ordine
<maxadamo> no ... guarda bene
<maxadamo> la 7 ha il numero di settori più basso della 5
<corsair> si è vero
<corsair> ma cmq la 7 è la /
<corsair> poi c'è la /home ed infine
<corsair> swap
<corsair> quelle prima
<corsair> sono le varie partizioni di windows
<maxadamo> riesci ad usare fdisk per cancellare a creare partizioni?
<corsair> no
<maxadamo> puoi cancellarle e crearle di nuovo in ordine
<corsair> le ho sempre fatte con gparted
<maxadamo> allora niente :)
<maxadamo> puoi provare a cancellarle con gparted
<maxadamo> poi, ti metti al sicuro, fai ripartire e le crei di nuovo
<maxadamo> ma non penso che il problema è quello
<corsair> nemmeno io
<corsair> mo provo ad eliminare tutte le partizioni di linux
<maxadamo> a proposito ... sei sulla Live Linux?
<maxadamo> lancia: sudo dmidecode | less
<maxadamo> e prova a vedere la data di rilascio del BIOS
<corsair> sai come si fa il simbolo di pipe con le tastiere amiricane?
<maxadamo> uhm ... dovrebbe essere vicino a invio
<corsair> trovato
<corsair> sisi
<maxadamo> il mio per esempio, dice: Release Date: 04/21/2011
<corsair> 10 27 2011
<maxadamo> dai... è più recente del mio
<corsair> ma hai per caso una partizione per efi?
<maxadamo> e da me funziona.... però.... il tuo PC è un po' diverso
<maxadamo> si...
<corsair> l'hai creata tu?
<maxadamo> dal boot ho fatto partire un paio di volte uno stupido sistema che va sul cloud
<maxadamo> non ricordo bene.... è una partizione piccola che contiene un OS
<aici2> caduto
<maxadamo> in realtà passi sempre dal BIOS standard se non ho capito male
<aici2> riciao....ho installato gnome shell...ma come faccio a metterlo tipo gnome 2?
<corsair> gnome shell è diverso da gnome 2
<maxadamo> aici2, .... devi installare Cinnamon per fare quello che vuoi tu
<maxadamo> cinnamon è basato su gnome-shell, ma è impostato come gnome 2
<corsair> uu
<maxadamo> installa il PPA di Cinnamon per Ubuntu
<maxadamo> aici2, aspetta che ti do i comandi
<enzotib> maxadamo, non suggerire cinnamon su questo canale
<aici2> gnome shell che ho appena scaricato la cancello?mi pare ke l'altra volta avevo scaricato gnome shell (anche se un modo differente da quel ke ho provato oggi)
<enzotib> !chat | maxadamo
<ubot-it> maxadamo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<maxadamo> enzotib, non si possono suggerire PPA?
<maxadamo> PPA per Ubuntu?
<enzotib> no
<enzotib> no
<aici2> uff quindi io che faccio :D
<maxadamo> aici, in priv ... te lo dico
<enzotib> andate su canale offtopic e vi dite tutto quello che volete
<enzotib> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<aici2> yeah
<maxadamo> !carabiniere | enzotib
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'carabiniere'
<maxadamo> ^_^ :P
<enzotib> tra l'altro c'è gnome-session-fallback che va bene lo stesso, e non richiede ppa
<maxadamo> enzotib, è un'altra roba....
<maxadamo> session-falback non usa il 3D
<nannes> maxadamo: con compiz si
<aici2> maxadamo rebootto ora?
<maxadamo> ma è il vecchio gnome.... non penso che lui vuole quello
<aici2> io usavo gnome 2
<aici2> era fantastico
<maxadamo> cinnamon è gnome 3, con le impostazioni di gnome2
<maxadamo> ma mi sono trovato bene anche con gnome 3
<maxadamo> aici2, logout / login
<dimitri> mi scompare l'icona dei programmi sulla barra... come li ripristino ?
<nannes> dimitri:  che diavoluz èst quest'iconaz su las barras dei comanxdis
<dimitri> nannes, quando lancio alcuni programmi come skype thunderbird mi usciva un iconcina di fianco all'ora sopra... ora non c'e' + dopo l'aggiornamento alla 12.04 e non controllo + nulla
<dimitri> il bello che se icono non vedo + skype e se lo lancio dice che è ancora attivo
<LP-IRC> succede anche a me
<LP-IRC> se lanci il gestore attività puoi chiuderlo
<enzotib> dimitri, installa sni-qt, poi killa e riavvia skype
<dimitri> apt-get ?
<enzotib> dimitri, controlla prima se non ce l'hai già: dpkg -l | grep sni-qt
<dimitri> già c'e'
<enzotib> dimitri, allora installa sni-qt:i386
<enzotib> dimitri, sudo apt-get install sni-qt:i386
<dimitri> aspe ho messo l'interfaccia kde non è che è questo che lo ha fatto incacchiare ?   io ho la 64bit
<enzotib> dimitri, appunto, installa sni-qt a 32 bit, dovrebbe andare così
<enzotib> dimitri, ma stai parlando di kubuntu?
<dimitri> enzotib, ok come dicevi ora va
<dimitri> thx
<enzotib> bene
<dimitri> si ho messo anche kubuntu ma il prob me lo dava da unity
<dimitri> sto provando le varie interfacce unity, gnome e kde...... a proposito su kde non ho capito cosa ho fatto e non mi mette + sotto le icone dei programmi lanciati...sai x caso come si ripristina ?
<enzotib> dimitri, puoi provare a cancellare ~/.kde/, per resettare
<dimitri> LP-IRC, a me va con i consigli di enzotib ...leggi
<dimitri> sono 30 mb di roba.... cancello ?
<LP-IRC> ho risolto anche io
<LP-IRC> avevo un sistema a 64 bit
<enzotib> dimitri, al massimo cambiagli nome, così se è il caso puoi ripristinare
<dimitri> LP-IRC, enzotib è un grande......
<dimitri> enzotib, giusto
<dimitri> enzotib,  ho sempre lo stesso prob con la stampante canon...anche questa volta con la nuova ver non va... che faccio aspetto un mesetto come al solito o sai già che qualcuno ha risolto ?  (ricordi il prob del CAPT)
<enzotib> dimitri, non ricordo
<enzotib> dimitri, che modello?
<dimitri> lbp5100
<dimitri> enzotib, ci sono i russi che ne parlano molto ma..... non capisco che dicono ;-)
<maxadamo> dimitri: .... con quel nick non me lo aspettavo :)
<maxadamo> dimitri: translate.google.it
<enzotib> dimitri, se vai qui: http://it.software.canon-europe.com/products/0010461.asp
<enzotib> dimitri, metti linux/inglese, qualcosa esce, il CAPT che dicevi
<dimitri> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CanonCaptDrv190 ho seguito questo.... fatto anche il passaggio da rpm a deb etc etc ma... non va ne con la 64 ne con la 32bit
<dimitri> rileva la stampante ma quando stampo la mette fuori linea
<dimitri> il cups deve usare sto cacchio di capt e ogni volta fa casini
<dimitri> alla prox sera
<Smallinsect_> qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare a installare Lubuntu in modalità testo su un notebook datato? ho problemi di black screen dopo l'avvio dell'installazione e ho provato sia il nomodeset che il vga=771 e anche il vesafb.nonsense=1
<nannes> Smallinsect_: datato quanto?
<Smallinsect_> è circa del 2002
<Smallinsect_> gericom hummer 2044e XL
<maxadamo> Smallinsect_: .... hai la seriale?
<Smallinsect_> intendi la porta seriale?
<maxadamo> cerca una guida per connetterti con miniterm o hyper-terminal
<maxadamo> Smallinsect_: si
<maxadamo> è solo un'idea... devi vedere se è fattibile
<enzotib> !alternate | Smallinsect_
<ubot-it> Smallinsect_: Il CD Alternate è un CD con la classica installazione testuale. Supporta un maggior numero di hardware rispetto al live cd e può anche essere usato per l'aggiornamento. Cerca il link nella pagina di download: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?page=Ottenere_Ubuntu
<Smallinsect_> ok
<maxadamo> Smallinsect_: ... giustamente dirai tu... dove lo trovo un cavo null modem al giorno d'oggi ...
<Smallinsect_> maxadamo: se per seriale intendi la porta maschio non ce l'ho
<Smallinsect_> dietro ha solo la porta stampante, quella vga e quella per la TV
<maxadamo> Smallinsect_: probabilmente è corretto il consiglio di enzotib
<nannes> credo stia già usando l'alternate.... ha esordito con "installare lubuntu in modalità testo"
<Smallinsect_> no aspettate
<Smallinsect_> vi indico la versione esatta che ho scaricato ieri
<Smallinsect_> lubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386
<Smallinsect_> sul sito non trovo la versione alternate purtroppo
<Smallinsect_> l'avevo scaricata da qua
<Smallinsect_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu#Get_Lubuntu
<Piter85> buona sera!
<Smallinsect_> non so perchè ma anche ieri avevo problemi a trovare la versione alternate di lubuntu
<Piter85> volevo chiedere se è possibile installare sullo stesso pc differenti versioni di linux e farle puntare tutte sulla stessa home
<maxadamo> Smallinsect_: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/precise/release/
<maxadamo> lì c'è l'alternate .... (power of google)
<maxadamo> Piter85: che intendi con "differenti" ?
<dod_> Piter85 ho avuto problemi a tenere la stessa home con versioni successive dello stesso ubuntu.
<maxadamo> ubuntu / red hat .... oppure ubuntu / lubuntu / xubuntu ??
<Piter85> ora ho la 10.10 e mi serve ancora per un corso universitario, però non ho più aggiornamenti, flash-player va e non va. Quindi magari vorrei lasciare la 10.10 e metterne cmq un'altra (anche non ubuntu)
<maxadamo> ti fa la migrazione delle impostazioni di gnome per l'utente.... non va bene secondo me...
<maxadamo> si infrociano le configurazioni dell'ambiente grafico...
<maxadamo> che dite?
<dod_> metti la nuova su disco esterno usb se puoi bootare. o su altro disco.
<dod_> pennetta.
<dod_> sacrifichi il disco vecchio fino a che finisci il corso.
<Piter85> no vabè così mi devo portare l'hd esterno sempre dietro e cmq le performance nn sono le stesse
<dod_> e' un portatile?
<Piter85> si
<maxadamo> Piter85: devi creare quanto meno utenze diverse, da usare con l'uno e con l'altro OS
<Piter85> si mi sa che mi hai convinto maxadamo
<dod_> con piccolo sacrificio prestazioni se boota da usb  mettilo in penna 16gb.
<Piter85> cmq cose relative all'interfaccia grafica vanno poi nella home
<Smallinsect> ok sto scaricando la alternate, grazie del link non so perchè ma non trovavo questa lista
<dod_> mi sfugge il motivo per il quale ti leghi alla 10.10
<Piter85> perchè ha il kernel 2.6
<Piter85> e devo lavorare su quello
<Piter85> le nuove hanno 3.x
<dod_> ok capito.
<Piter85> vabè al max mi porto il catorcio fino a quando non finisco sto lavoro
<dod_> e' comunque pericoloso ridurre la partizione e installare un nuovo os.
<Piter85> no vabè l'ho fatto parecchie volte
<Piter85> ho anche windows dentro
<dod_> ok allora.
<dod_> comunque se ridimensioni perche' non gli fai pure la sua home?
<dod_> piccola. i dati eventualmente li sposti nell'altra senza problemi. e tieni le configurzioni a posto e separate.
<Piter85> eh cmq ho parecchi dati
<Piter85> e volevo condividerli
<Piter85> tenendo la home condivisa poi lo spazio per l'installazione del sistema non richiede molto
<Piter85> però effettivamente ci possono essere dei problemi
<dod_> ok. io ho debian e ubuntu su due hd separati e se voglio da ubuntu accedo alla home debian e faccio quel che mi pare. accedo a tutti i dati, apro i file, vedo i video. pensaci un attimo.
<dod_> una volta montata la partizione che problemi ci sarebbero?
<dod_> solo di permessi se modifichi i file in modo sbagliato.
<Piter85> vabè si fa cmq avere la stessa home sarebbe perfetto
<Piter85> fai partire il sistema e ti ritrovi direttamente nella home
<Piter85> e ci lavori come ti pare senza andare a prendere dati nell'altra
<dod_> crea un'altro utente e punta a quella home allora.
<Piter85> se creo l'utente mi crea una home del nome dell'utente
<Piter85> o no?
<dod_> si resta la home root comune e poi quelle dei due utenti.
<dod_> scegli tu. alla fine sono due due click in nautilus.
<Piter85> vedo se riesco a trovare qualche informazione in più sulla rete
<maxadamo> Piter85: si ti crea /home/utente
<ingamedeo> salve a tutti !
<ingamedeo> :)
<Smallinsect> ok ho ascaricato la versione alternate di Lubuntu, qualcuno mi può aiutare ad installarlo in modalità testo?
<Smallinsect> o linkarmi una guida chiara se non si ha voglia ^^
<ingamedeo> Smallinsect,  Ciao !
<Smallinsect> ciao ingamedeo
<Smallinsect> nel menu di installazione non c'è alcun opzione per la modalità testo O.o
<ingamedeo> Smallinsect, Hai scaricato la alternate ?
<Smallinsect> si
<Smallinsect> lubuntu alternate i386
<ingamedeo> Smallinsect, Per modalità testo intendi con il framework di installazione ?
<Smallinsect> ma se installo normalmente mi fa una blackscreen e rimane inchiodato lì
<ingamedeo> ok
<ingamedeo> Smallinsect, Caratteristiche del pc ?
<Smallinsect> molto vecchio
<Smallinsect> celeron 2ghz circa e 256 mb ram
<ingamedeo> Smallinsect, OK
<Smallinsect> è un gericom hummer 2044e xl
<ingamedeo> Smallinsect, Ti fermo subito ! Ubuntu è troppo pesante per quel computer devi mettere qualcosa di più leggero
<ingamedeo> 256 MB di Ram sono troppo pochi
<Smallinsect> no io sto parlando di una versione di ubuntu diversa
<Smallinsect> si chiama LUBUNTU
<ingamedeo> GRAZIE !!!!!!!!
<ingamedeo> Non me n'ero accorto !
<ingamedeo> Lo so
<ingamedeo> Anche quella è troppo pesante te lo sto dicedo
<ingamedeo> *dicendo
<Smallinsect> dovrebbe essere fatta proprio per pc datati
<nannes> ingamedeo: no, lubuntu gira invece
<Smallinsect> ma... mi è stata consigliata da vari utenti ....
<nannes> infatti va bene Smallinsect
<ingamedeo> nannes, Si ma come velocità com è ?
<nannes> Smallinsect: la tua scheda video ha memoria dedicata o condivisa con quella di sistema?
<ingamedeo> nannes, L'ho provata sul mio netbook uno schifo !
<Smallinsect> credo condivisa
<nannes> ingamedeo: io l'ho installata nei pc di scuola, e va bene. Non è un razzo, ma va bene.
<nannes> Smallinsect: eh allora qualche scatto guardando youtube potrà farlo! miraccomando, installa dal cd alternate!
<ingamedeo> nannes, Si, però dipende tanto cosa ci devi fare .... forse su quel PC è meglio montare un po più di RAM ed è meglio ....
<Smallinsect> il problema è che ho appena avviato il cd alternate
<Smallinsect> ma mi fa la black screen
<Smallinsect> e non va avanti
<nannes> ingamedeo: a montare ram non credi che ci debba pensare lui?! -.-
<ingamedeo> nannes, SISI Scusa dicevo a lui ! xD
<nannes> qui espongono la situazione e chiedono aiuto. Dire di comprare ram è anche un po' invadente
<ingamedeo> nannes, Sorry
<Smallinsect> comunque ieri un utente mi ha consigliato di provare la alternate e di installare in modalità testuale
<ingamedeo> Stavo solo consigliando di provare quelcos' altro, puppy magari ....
<Smallinsect> il problema è che l'opzione modalità testuale qua non c'è O_O
<nannes> si in effetti puppy sarebbe ancor meglio, anche se l'effetto grafico non sarebbe lo stesso. Anche una minix ben settata è pure più carina
<nannes> Smallinsect: il cd alternate è già di per se un'installazione testuale
<Smallinsect> allora non va nemmeno così
<Smallinsect> mi rimane con lo schermo nero anche questa :(
<ingamedeo> Smallinsect, Nel Cd alternate c'è SOLO l'installazione testuale, non c'è la live
<ingamedeo> Smallinsect, A che punto si blocca ?
<Smallinsect> dopo aver selezionato "installa Lubuntu"
<ingamedeo> ok
<ingamedeo> Smallinsect, Quando appare Installa Lubuntu premi F6
<ingamedeo> e metti acpi=off
<ingamedeo> Poi continua con l'installazione !
<Smallinsect> fatto
<Smallinsect> ok vediamo un po
<ingamedeo> Adesso cosa succede ? Si avvia ?
<Smallinsect> ok sembra partire
<ingamedeo> perfetto
<ingamedeo> Puoi leggere la guida su come proseguire QUI: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Generale
<ingamedeo> Smallinsect, Partito ?
<Smallinsect> si è partito e mi sta facendo inserire delle impostazioni
<ingamedeo> Smallinsect,  Perfetto ! Segui la guida che ti ho linkato per proseguire ! Ciao
<Smallinsect> ok grazie mille :)
<ingamedeo> Smallinsect, Di nulla ! Ciao :D
<Sniper73> ciao a tutti... richiesta d'aiuto per 10.4
<Sniper73> un problema con le finestre... qualcuno è disponibile?
<Carlin0> !qualcuno | Sniper73
<ubot-it> Sniper73: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
 * nannes back
<Sniper73> allora, il problema è il seguente
<Sniper73> e sono in difficoltà a spiegarlo, ma spero di riuscirci
<Sniper73> ho 10.4 su un asus EEEPC
<Sniper73> alcuni software, anche se massimizzo la finestra, non raggiungono una dimensione stabile
<Sniper73> ogni volta che vado a cliccare su quella finestra, poi ho la finestra che si muove, facendo apparire e scomparire la barra dei pulsanti del software, sul lato superioreì
<Sniper73> il problema è nel fatto che, comportandosi così, di fatto la finestra continua a spostarsi e i click mirati a attivare un comando, a quel punto, non finiscono nella zona su cui stavo puntando
<Sniper73> di fatto finisci per inseguire la finestra che va in alto e basso, anziché lanciare comandi
<Sniper73> è tutto... a qualcuno succede? ho controllato schermo in sistema e posso confermare che è in modalità "portatile"
<Sniper73> ascolto chi potrà rispondere!
<nannes> Sniper73: succede solo con alcuni programmi?
<Sniper73> nannes: sì, ad esempio un caso in cui succede è quando aggiungo un allegato sul client di posta evolution
<Sniper73> quando l'allegato è inserito, inizia a sparire e ricomparire, quando clicco, la barra dove l'icona dell'allegato è presente
<enzotib> Sniper73, prova a installare un altro tipo di sessione, per esempio LXDE (pacchetto lxde)
<Sniper73> enzo, io sono totalmente imbranato... puoi spiegarmi?
<nannes> Sniper73: ma da quand'è che fa questo difetto? Cos'hai cambiato? avendo la 10.04, dovresti avercelo da molto...
<Sniper73> sì, ma sicomme me lo fa solo su alcuni software, non me ne sono curato
<Sniper73> però ora me lo fa con qualcosa che vorrei usare più sovente e quindi voglio andare a fondo!
<nannes> Sniper73: quindi stai dicendo che è un difetto che a sempre avuto, fin dal momento dell'installazione?
<nannes> *ha
<Sniper73> nannes, non posso essere sicuro dall'inizio
<Sniper73> ma sicuramente da lungo tempo
<Sniper73> non ho cognizione di causa se posso aver causato la cosa, magari cambiando da qualche parte qualche valore (anche se non vado così a caso di solito)
<Sniper73> ma lo fa da tempo
<nannes> Sniper73: il sistema è aggiornato alle ultime versioni di gtk,qt e varie librerie grafiche?
<Sniper73> non saprei dirti...faccio tutti gli aggiornamenti che mi propone in automatico
<nannes> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<nannes> oh allora si...
<nannes> output di → lspci | grep -i vga && glxinfo | grep render
<nannes> (comunque con la soluzione di enzotib dovresti riuscire, però ti cambia ambiente grafico)
<Sniper73> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 04) Il programma "glxinfo" non è attualmente installato.  È possibile installarlo digitando: sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<nannes> Sniper73: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<enzotib> purtroppo i netbook sono quello che sono, spazio limitato, e probabilmente certi software non gestiscono bene il poco spazio
<enzotib> (spazio monitor)
<nannes> già..
<Sniper73> nannes mi ha risposto "gnome"
<Sniper73> enzo, direi proprio che è così, infatti lo fa con le cose che "riempiono" molto le schermate
<enzotib> Sniper73, se vuoi , sudo apt-get install lxde, e al login scegli come tipo di sessione lxde
<Sniper73> enzo, mi cambia totalmente l'ambiente? è disorientante?
<enzotib> poi puoi sempre partire con gnome
<enzotib> Sniper73, un barra in basso e un menu start tipo winxp, non direi disorientante
<Sniper73> dai che ci provo!
<nannes> io per un netbook userei un sistema adatto..... questo "jolicloud" sembra ordinato e fatto bene http://www.jolicloud.com/jolios
<Sniper73> sto buttando dentro lxde
<Sniper73> ok, lxde finito
<Sniper73> come lo lancio?
<enzotib> Sniper73, logout, e poi al login lo scegli nel menu, prima di mettere la password
<Sniper73> ok provo
<Sniper73> per ora, grazie a tutti!
<Sniper73> enzo...nannes
<Sniper73> eccomi qui con il responso
<nannes> ...
<Sniper73> allora, lanciandolo in lxde
<Sniper73> le finestre che su gnome davano il problema, in quell'ambiente non lo danno
<Sniper73> il punto è che, o sono poco abile io, o quell'ambiente è parecchio diverso
<Sniper73> e, per esempio, non mi lanciava in automatico il wi-fi della rete e io non trovavo dove lanciarlo!
<Sniper73> quindi sono tornato qui... :(
<nannes> Sniper73: prova jolicloud, è davvero ottimo secondo me
<Sniper73> ho visto...
<Sniper73> dove si scarica, però?
<nannes> da qui http://www.jolicloud.com/jolios
<nannes> comunque pio proverei con gnome3, sicuramente funziona meglio con i netbook Sniper73
<enzotib> Sniper73, il problema del wifi si risolverebbe facilmente, però vedi tu
<enzotib> nannes, gnome3 su 10.04?
<nannes> enzotib: si...
<nannes> si può fare, anche se non è usuale
<aici> ciao a tutti
<aici> sono ancora qui :)
<Sniper73> nannes e gnome3 dove lo prendo?
<aici> ho appena installato ubuntu su 1 pc nuovo..ma nn riesco a vedere i video su youtube
<aici> si apre la pagina ma la schermata del video mi rimane nera
<enzotib> aici, hai installato flashplugin-intstaller?
<aici> non so,ho installato ubuntu, e dopo ho fatto circa 400 aggiornamenti
<aici> ma di preciso cosa abbia aggiornato nn lo so
<enzotib> aici, da terminale, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<aici> enzotib, xo alcuni video vanno...altri no...
<nannes> Sniper73: L'ideale è scaricare i sorgenti e compilarli... Oppure, più semplice ma più rischioso, aggiungere i repo di gnome3 e farlo da apt-get
<enzotib> aici, allora qualcosa hai installato
<aici> di sicuro si, non so se cera anche quello...cmq provo
<enzotib> aici, dpkg -l | grep -E 'flash|gnash|swf'
<aici> un attimo,sta finendo di scaricare il pluing di flash
<aici> ok fatto
<aici> enzotib, scrivo il secondo comando che mi hai detto?
<aici> dpkg -l | grep -E 'flash|gnash|swf'
<enzotib> aici, sì, output su pastebin
<enzotib> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<aici> ok
<aici> te lo copio qui: ii  flashplugin-installer                  11.2.202.235ubuntu0.11.10.1    Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<nannes> Sniper73: che vuoi fare? Hai quelle 3 opzioni: Jolicloud, gnome3(rischioso), gnome3(difficilino)
<enzotib> aici, ma quindi l'hai installato adesso, non ce l'avevi quel pacchetto?
<aici> enzotib, non lo so ho installato oggi la 11.10 su un pc nuovo di pacco, e subito dopo l'installazione ho fatto circa 400 aggiornamenti
<enzotib> aici, se non l'hai installato per scelta tua, flash non c'è di default, però è strano che dei filmati si vedessero
<aici> enzotib, non xke si vedessero, xo adesso con quel aggiornamento che mi hai fatto fare i video che prima non andavano ora vanno :)
<enzotib> ok
<aici> enzotib, non so xke si vedessero, xo adesso con quel aggiornamento che mi hai fatto fare i video che prima non andavano ora vanno :)*
<aici> spetta ke faccio un altra prova
<aici> si ora va grazie mille enzotib :)
<aici> 6 sempre disponibilissimo
<aici> mi hai dato una mano anche oggi pomeriggio e altre volte
<Sniper73> nannes, jolicloud si può disattivare e cambiare come lxde, o è sostitutivo di ubuntu?
<nannes> Sniper73: sarebbe sostitutivo. E' un sistema operativo
<nannes> ma è moolto buono, versatile e carino.. dai un'occchiata al sito... poi puoi usare le stesse app che usi con ubuntu
<enzotib> Mol0Tov,
<enzotib> Mol0Tov, -n oneiric
<enzotib> pstree | less
<enzotib> jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjg/lxc
<enzotib> nnnnNqkill 7966
<enzotib> nnnnNqkill 7966
<enzotib> nnnnNqkill 7966
<Sniper73> hmmm... ma non sarebbe quasi più semplice "customizzare" lxde? io ho 2/3 cosette da aggiungere sulla barra...
<Sniper73> non molto di più
<Sniper73> per il resto non mi spiaceva
<nannes> Sniper73: e allora fallo no?!
<Sniper73> nannes... ci proverò... non credo di esserne capace (non ho idea di come si faccia), ma leggendo da qualche parte probabilmente ci sarà scritto, no?
<nannes> ma loooool XD
<nannes> Sniper73: ma vai a intuito no? cerca, clicca, scegli, distruggi!  vai nella barra e premi il tasto destro......e........................Magia!
<enzotib> uhm, scusate per lo spam, si era bloccato il pc
<enzotib> Sniper73: io uso lxde, se può servire
<Sniper73> enzo, come gli metto in esecuzione automatica all'avvio la ricerca e l'aggancio della rete wi-fi, come su gnome?
<a7x>  <nannes> Sniper73: ma vai a intuito no? <- cos'è l'intuito?
<enzotib> Sniper73: ce l'hai l'icona della rete in basso a destra?
<Sniper73> enzo, sono tornato su gnome!
<enzotib> e allora niente
<nannes> a7x: you are joking, do you?
<a7x> no ofc
<enzotib> a7x: immagino che nannes intendesse, esplora, tenta, sbaglia, impara
<a7x> nannes, il 99% delle persone che chiedono qui, potrebbero risolvere cercando su google.
<a7x> enzotib, certe volte quando si è troppo niubbi non ci si riesce.
<a7x> il restante 10% che fa domande complesse, non riceve risposta :P
<nannes> a7x: eheh quello è vero! google docet!
<a7x> enzotib, anyway era ironica la frase :D
<nannes> io non ne ho ancora viste di "domande complesse" qui su #ubuntu xD
<enzotib> quindi abbiamo il 109% di utenti :)
<nannes> xD
<a7x> enzotib, s/99%/89%/ <-
<aici> sinceramente è piu comodo cercare qui risposta che su google....e xke non approfittarne quando hanno fatto un chan irc apposta? ;-)
<a7x> aici, penso che molte persone che rispondono qui facciano una ricerca su google prima :P
<aici> a7x, le persone che poi mi rispondono anche se cercano su gugol sanno sicuramente meglio di me quel che cercare
<enzotib> è uno dei tanti canali, e qui hai il vantaggio che parli con qualcuno che ti può guidare (ci sono altri svantaggi, ovviamente)
<nannes> aici: hai appena insultato il vero ruolo di un canale irc -.-
<aici> nannes scusa?
<nannes> aici: hai appena insultato il vero ruolo di un canale irc dedicato al supporto  -.-
<aici> xke?
<nannes> «sinceramente è piu comodo cercare qui risposta che su google»
<aici> non voglio essere frainteso, spiegami
<jester-> la risposta sta qui e non dal primo che passa per la strada, leggasi per cosa usa il pc la gente http://www.hwjournal.net/articoli/linux-non-sfondera-mai-e-stavolta-lo-dice-linus-torvald-8834
<enzotib> vabbuò
<enzotib> !chat | tutti
<ubot-it> tutti: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<a7x> enzotib mi hai fregato per un secondo.
<enzotib> lol
<aici> nannes la mia era in risposta alla frase <a7x> nannes, il 99% delle persone che chiedono qui, potrebbero risolvere cercando su google.
<aici> io vengo qui
<a7x> in realtà penso che sia abbastanza tardi da poter continuare qui enzotib
<aici> xke mi fido di piu ad essere assistito in diretta
<aici> che a leggere qualcosa su qualche forum
<a7x> jester-, soltanto leggendo l'incipit è un articolo che la pensa esattamente come me.
<Smallinsect> a ragione aici IMAO perchè ok su certe cose è ovvio che basta cercare su google ma il 90% delle volte mi sono ritrovato di fronte a scelte che non sapevo fare da solo (scusate l'intromissione)
<Smallinsect> ha***
<a7x> Smallinsect, ecco.
<aici> scusatemi non volevo insultare nessuno...mi sono espresso male, ma il mio era un complimento alle persone che qui ci "perdono" ore ad aiutare gente come me che potrebbe cercare su google
<a7x> aici, senza dubbio la chat ha una sua utilità... la sua utilità è per quelle persone che sono proprio agli inizi
<aici> infatti
<a7x> molti anni fa' passai due giorni qui fino alle 4 di mattina con jester-, perchè fglrx funzionava da schifo
<a7x> e io non volevo arrendermi a far partire la radeon :P
<a7x> comunque linux non è adatto ai desktop, e serviranno grandi cambiamenti se mai lo si vorrà adattare.
<a7x> proprio per i motivi elencati sul link postato prima :)
<aici> le domande che potrebbero fare le persone che sono proprio agli inizi (come me), vuoi che nn trovino risposte su gugol?certo che le trovano(troviamo) ma come ho detto prima, in un sistema operativo in cui nn sono esperto x niente, preferisco venire qui e "rompere le palle" a voi...xke qui posso spiegare bene il problema cheho e copiarvi i link dei vari past ottenuti dai vostri consigli
<a7x> okay quel discorso è finito :P
<Smallinsect> domanda tecnica, come mai linux non è stato ancora riscritto in modo da essere totalmente userfriendly stile windows pur mantenendo magari una parte da "smanettoni" accessibile quando si vuole? è un limite del codice?
<aici> si a7x mi premeva chiarire che il mio era 1 complimento, non un insulto :)
<Sniper73> io, comunque sia, vi ringrazio
<Sniper73> e vi saluto
<Sniper73> vedrò un po' come muovermi
<Sniper73> intanto, lxde è un passo in avanti
<Sniper73> ciao e grazie a tutti
<aici> nannes chiarito?
<Smallinsect> ciau
<nannes> no ti odio :( e odio tutti adesso :(
<aici> lol
<jason_hudson> wat
<Smallinsect> ok la mia domanda era troppo tecnica >.>
<enzotib> Smallinsect: non è tecnica, troppa varietà
<nannes> Smallinsect: ubuntu è già user friendly, con la possibilità di smanettarci pure
<enzotib> troppi programmi che fanno la stessa cosa, troppi ambienti grafici
<Smallinsect> beh, dai è un po come si sta facendo con Ubuntu ( a quanto ho capito)
<Smallinsect> ah in quel senso
<Smallinsect> no ma io intendevo anche una versione sola
<Smallinsect> ad esempio Ubuntu
<nannes> Smallinsect: perchè usare ubuntu ti sembra un salto così grande da unao che usava winzoz? Prima lo era, ora non è niente
<Smallinsect> pur essendo diventato pi userfriendly resta sempre un sistema che parecchie volte ha bisogno di mani inserite nel terminale
<Smallinsect> io credo che il futuro abbia bisogno di una macchina che si autoripara e riesce da sola a fare molte cose che oggi facciamo noi
<Smallinsect> e piano piano probabilmente ci arriveremo
<Smallinsect> non sto dicendo che linux è indietro, anzi
<Smallinsect> però secondo me dipende dalla circostanza
<Smallinsect> mi rimane questo dubbio, sul come mai non c'è ancora una versione che tende verso quella parte
<naxil> ciao a tutti
<naxil> vorrei un piccolo aiutino
<nannes> Sniper73: ci sei?
<naxil> posso avere una iso di ubuntu senza kde,gnome eccetera?
<jason_hudson> naxil, senza DE?
<naxil> solo shell?
<Sniper73> sì nannes
<jason_hudson> naxil, si server
<naxil> ma quanto pesa?
<a7x> naxil ubuntu server
<a7x> 300MB credo
<naxil> a me serve leggera
<nannes> o anche una minimal install naxil.. anzi è meglio una minimal install
<naxil> ma la minimal install? e' una iso?
<nannes> si, di 35mb..
<naxil> mi dai il link per favore?
<naxil> mi serve per compilare le libxenon
<nannes> devi essere connesso a internet, così scarica al momento quel che serve (ti fa scegliere ogni singola cosa da installare)
<naxil> ma posso avviarla da vmware?
<a7x> naxil la server sta 650MB
<a7x> naxil, evita magari
<naxil> cosa?
<nannes> Sniper73: sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<a7x> vmware richiede di installare del software per attivare il network
<nannes> Sniper73: poi quando finisce dai →   export GNOME_SHELL_DISABLE_TFP=1 && gnome-shell --replace
<naxil> poi io ho una penna usb internet key..
<naxil> va a sape che casino fa...
<naxil> cmq
<naxil> quel file da 35mb dove lo trovo?
<Sniper73> ok, Nannes, sto facendo!
<naxil> a7x
<naxil> dove trovo la minimal?
<nannes> naxil: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<naxil> si trovata
<naxil> provo con questa
<naxil> poi vedo
<naxil> e' che per installare le libxenon serve per forza linux
<naxil> qualcuno ha mai usato ubuntu su XBOX360 rgh?
<naxil> tramite xell?
<a7x> non penso che riguardi direttamente questo chan
<naxil> si scusate
<naxil> a7x cmq con la mini e' praticamente un installer
<naxil> che poi tira giu tutto da internet?
<a7x> una shell con i comandi essenziali
<a7x> e connettività ad internet, però.
<naxil> ma posso installare le varie cose?
<a7x> però da vmware può darsi che non parta
<a7x> cioè, parte ma non scarica :)
<naxil> a si?
<naxil> perche?
<a7x> sai cosa sono i vmware guest addons?
<naxil> si
<nannes> bando alle ciance.. prova naxil!
<naxil> ok
<naxil> era per non dover venire qui ogni due sec
<a7x> naxil, tentar non nuoce fa perdere solo tempo :D
<naxil> lo so
<naxil> eheheheeh
<naxil> si infatti
<naxil> e' che cacchio via cywin un c'ho capito na mazza
<naxil> e li si che ho perso tempo
<naxil> strano pero che ancora nessuno abbia creato programmi su windows per fare linux e viceversa.. almeno le cose minime
<nannes> naxil: altrimenti se non va internet, prendi debian col suo cd da 500mb mi sembra, dove le cose basilari ci sono, e le installi da cd invece che da internettol
<nannes> o
<naxil> ma la mini.iso ha almeno il minimo per compilare i source?
<naxil> perche potrei scaricare i git a manina che mi servono.. condividerli e poi compilarli..
<naxil> come vi sembra come idea?
<frey> ciao a tutti
<frey> come faccio a ripristinare i driver video di ubuntu allo stato di installazione originale?
<frey> ho un nvidia che mi da problemi
<nannes> frey: basta rimuoverlo con apt-get
<frey> scrivo sudo apt-get remove nvidia?
<frey> nannes: cosa devo scrivere di preciso?
<nannes> frey: -.- usare google no?
<nannes> sudo apt-get --purge nvidia-current
<a7x> nannes
<nannes> eh
<a7x> okay il discorso di prima, ma non dirglielo a loro :P
<nannes> a7x: io lo dico sempre.
<nannes> a tutti.
<nannes> anche prima del discorso di prima.
<nannes> (ripetizione voluta) =P
<daniele> ciao a tutti :)
<daniele> stavo leggendo qui http://askubuntu.com/questions/45493/why-is-the-hard-disk-drive-too-hot e penso di avere lo stesso problema, però con ubuntu 12.04, l'unico problema è che cercando con powertop non trovo niente riguardo al sata aggressive power settings, come posso capire se il problema è questo?
<Drizamanuber> ciao a tutti, ho collegato il pc con un cavo hdmi al televisore, ma non si vede nulla
<daniele> Drizamanuber, che scheda video hai?
<Drizamanuber> daniele: ati radeon, e ubuntu 11.04
<Drizamanuber> con windows funziona
<daniele> hai per caso una seconda scheda in stile optimus della nvidia?
<Drizamanuber> non credo, qual'è il comando pper controllarlo?
<daniele> lspci | grep VGA, incolla da qualche parte il risultato
<Drizamanuber> 1:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M880G [Mobility Radeon HD 4200] 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Redwood [Radeon HD 5600 Series] (rev ff)
<fourlastor> mi sa che hai due schede video, come me
<fourlastor> è un portatile giusto?
<Drizamanuber> s
<Drizamanuber> sì
<fourlastor> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Laptops/ guarda se trovi prima qualcosa qui
<Drizamanuber> da quella pagina sembra che deve funzionare, ma non è cos
<fourlastor> mi puoi linkare l'indirizzo per il tuo portatile?
<Drizamanuber> non c'è indirizzo, il mio è un hp pavilion dv6
<a7x> esistono 500 pavillion dv6 diversi.
<Drizamanuber> hp pavilion dv6 3127-el
<fourlastor> mmh io di più non so, mi sembra molto simile all'optimus però, e a me l'hdmi non funziona se non disabilito la scheda "standard" e uso solo la nvidia
<Drizamanuber> fourlastor: capito, grazie lo stesso
<Drizamanuber> 'notte
<fourlastor> notte Drizamanuber
<ZZ7> c'è un programma che salva le impostazioni settate personalmente su cd similare a remastersys?
#ubuntu-it 2012-05-13
<audivi> ciao!
<audivi> qualcuno se ne intende di Vidalia?
<Smallinsect> c'è qualcuno?
<enzotib> Smallinsect, chiedi
<Smallinsect> ho un problema ad installare/far funzionare una penna wireless usb, DWA-160 rev A1
<Smallinsect> ho trovato dei drivers in questa discussione http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1282783
<enzotib> Smallinsect, lsusb (su pastebin)
<Smallinsect> http://paste.ubuntu.com/984839/
<Smallinsect> ho inserito solo la stringa in questione perchè il notebook che sto usando non è connesso ad internet e ho scritto a mano
<enzotib> Smallinsect, iwconfig
<enzotib> Smallinsect, un cavo di rete non ce l'hai?
<Smallinsect> sfortunatamente no
<Smallinsect> ti copio il risultato del comando?
<enzotib> magari puoi usare una pendrive: iwconfig >~/out
<enzotib> scusa iwconfig >/media/FLASH/out
<enzotib> dove FLASH è il punto di mount del pendrive, poi vai sul pc connesso a internet e ti prendi il file e lo metti su pastebin
<Smallinsect> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/984913/
<enzotib> Smallinsect, ma hai solo quel device wifi? non ce n'è una integrata?
<Smallinsect> solo questo device
<enzotib> Smallinsect, sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<Smallinsect> ok ora dovrò usare il metodo da te consigliatomi perchè è davvero lungo
<enzotib> Smallinsect, no
<Smallinsect> intendevo quello per il pastebin
<enzotib> Smallinsect, lascia stare, immagino cosa possa essere, e questo significa che il wifi già funziona
<enzotib> Smallinsect, che verione di ubuntu usi?
<Smallinsect> in realtà è LUBUNTU
<enzotib> Smallinsect, ok: pgrep nm-applet
<Smallinsect> 1437
<enzotib> Smallinsect, ce l'hai l'icona della rete sul pannello?
<Smallinsect> no, c'è solo l'altoparlante del volume
<enzotib> Smallinsect, tasto destro sul pannello, Aggiungi/Rimuovi e cerca Pannello di Sistema
<Smallinsect> ah no aspetta
<Smallinsect> tra l'altoparlante e l'orologio c'è uno spazio vuoto
<enzotib> Smallinsect, se ci clicchi sopra?
<Smallinsect> ho cliccato con il destro in quel punto e mi ha aperto la tendina con le scelte: abilita funzionalità di rete, abilita rete senza fili, informazioni connessione, modifica connessioni
<enzotib> Smallinsect, clicca col sinistro
<Smallinsect> le prime due sono abilitate
<Smallinsect> oddio.... mi indica alcune reti disponibili
<enzotib> Smallinsect, seleziona la rete che ti interessa, cliccandoci sopra
<Smallinsect> ok ora mi segna il livello di segnale, pero aprendo chromium sembra che la rete non funzioni
<Smallinsect> la penna usb wireless però ora lampeggia
<enzotib> Smallinsect, ancora niente?
<Smallinsect> no niente
<enzotib> Smallinsect, cat /etc/resolv.conf
<Smallinsect> comunque mi era uscito un errore
<enzotib> che errore?
<Smallinsect> errore interno
<Smallinsect> non specificato
<Smallinsect> e diceva che se si ripresentava, di provare a riavviare il pc
<Smallinsect> ti pasto il risultato del comando?
<enzotib> sì
<Smallinsect> http://paste.ubuntu.com/984929/
<enzotib> Smallinsect, ping -c3 8.8.8.8
<enzotib> Smallinsect, mi interessa, dalla penultima riga, la % di packet loss
<Smallinsect> nessun pacchetto perso
<Smallinsect> trasmessi 3 pacchetti
<Smallinsect> ping 53 ms
<enzotib> Smallinsect, host 8.8.8.8
<Smallinsect> connessione in timeout, nessun server puo essere raggiunto
<enzotib> Smallinsect, ping -c3 192.168.1.1
<Smallinsect> destination host unreachable
<Smallinsect> 3 trasmessi 0 ricevuti +2 errors 100% pacchetti persi
<enzotib> Smallinsect, route -n
<Smallinsect> nella destinazione vedo i primi due che sono 0.0.0.0
<Smallinsect> gli ultimi due sono 192.168.1.0
<Smallinsect> il gateway è 192.168.1.1
<Smallinsect> negli ultimi due invece 0.0.0.0
<Smallinsect> dovrei pastare vero?
<enzotib> Smallinsect, cosa c'è sull'ultima colonna?
<enzotib> sarebbe meglio :)
<Smallinsect> sull'ultima colonna Iface wlan0, eth0, eth0, wlan0.
<Smallinsect> sono 4 righe in tutto
<Smallinsect> iface è il titolo della colonna
<enzotib> Smallinsect, ifconfig
<Smallinsect> se puo servire , la Penultima colonna si chiama Use, e in tutte le righe dice 0
<Smallinsect> ok il risultato è immenso
<Smallinsect> non è che c'è n inconveniente di IP tra i pc di casa?
<enzotib> Smallinsect, gli ip li dovrebbe dare dinamicamente il router, se fosse così non funzionerebbe bene il router, e non credo
<enzotib> Smallinsect, riesci a pastare il risultato?
<Smallinsect> perchè durante l'installazione del sistema ricordo che mi ha chiesto di inserire l'indirizzo ip della macchina per la connessione e non essendoci l'opzione per settarlo dinamico ho inserito un ip che teoricamente doveva essere sucessivo agli altri collegati
<enzotib> Smallinsect, quindi hai usato il wifi durante l'installazione?
<Smallinsect> no no
<Smallinsect> era scollegato
<Smallinsect> pero me lo ha chiesto lo stesso
<Smallinsect> comunque ora provo con quel metodo a pastare
<Smallinsect> iwconfig >/media/flash/out mi da un risultato: File o directory non esistente
<enzotib> Smallinsect, flash era un esempio, ci devi mettere il nome di dove è montata la penna
<Smallinsect> ups sorry
<Smallinsect> il nome del dispositivo?
<Smallinsect> tipo F: , C: ecc?
<enzotib> Smallinsect, no, guarda in /media, e vedi tra le verie directory, se ce ne sono, quale corriponde al pendrive
<Smallinsect> dal file manager mi indica : /media/volume
<Smallinsect> o devo andare su gestione dispositivi?
<enzotib> sarà quello, quindi prova ifconfig > /media/volume/out
<Smallinsect> gestione dischi sucsa
<enzotib> Smallinsect, rispetta maiuscole/minuscole
<Smallinsect> ok
<Smallinsect> ok il comando era ifconfig giusto?
<enzotib> sì
<Smallinsect> http://paste.ubuntu.com/984954/
<Smallinsect> eccolo qua
<enzotib> uhm, prova a fare sudo ifconfig eth0 down
<Smallinsect> fatto
<enzotib> Smallinsect, vedi se ora la rete va
<Smallinsect> pingando google è tutto a posto, anche se quanlche pacchetto ha 600 ms ogni tanto
<enzotib> Smallinsect, prova un po' il browser, se va, collegati da quel pc, che non abbiamo finito
<Smallinsect> ok ora va
<Smallinsect> mi trasferisco li torno subito
<Smallinsect> eccomi
<enzotib> Smallinsect, destro sull'icona della rete: modifica connessioni
<Smallinsect> ok ci sono
<enzotib> Smallinsect, c'è una Connessione via cavi 1 ?
<enzotib> cavo*
<Smallinsect> no via cavo non ce n'è
<enzotib> Smallinsect, allora cat /etc/network/interfaces
<Smallinsect> http://paste.ubuntu.com/984967/
<enzotib> Smallinsect, ok, gksu leafpad /etc/network/interface
<enzotib> manca una s finale
<enzotib> Smallinsect, gksu leafpad /etc/network/interfaces
<enzotib> Smallinsect, ci sei?
<Smallinsect> ok mi ha aperto ilfile di testo con quella roba scritta
<Smallinsect> la stessa di prima
<enzotib> Smallinsect, cancella tutto da "auto eth0" compreso fino a fine file
<enzotib> e anche la riga prima di auto eth0 (per completezza)
<gabriele93> enzotib, appena hai 5 minuti ti disturbo :P
<Smallinsect> fatto, sono rimaste solo le righe di informazione
<enzotib> Smallinsect, dovrebbero essere rimaste le righe "auto lo" e "iface lo"
<enzotib> ciao gabriele93
<gabriele93> enzotib, ciau :)
<Smallinsect> ah giusto
<enzotib> Smallinsect, salva e chiudi
<Smallinsect> fatto
<enzotib> Smallinsect, ora riavvia, che dovrebbe essere tutto a posto, controlla e fammi sapere
<enzotib> dovrebbe connettersi automaticamente al wifi
<Smallinsect> ok riavvio e torno
<enzotib> gabriele93, allora? che ti manca oggi? :)
<gabriele93> enzotib, 1 sarà piacevole l'altra non so :9
<gabriele93> ;)
<gabriele93> enzotib, con quale partiamo? :)
<enzotib> quella piacevole?
<gabriele93> enzotib, quella piacevole è ricordarmi i passaggi che devo fare (per una nuova reinstallazione di ubuntu) per la mia scheda di rete
<gabriele93> enzotib, io ho salvato tutti gli script
<gabriele93> enzotib, te li mostro
<gabriele93> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/984989/ allora con questo che ci dovevo fare?
<Smallinsect_> rieccomi va alla perfezione, grazie enzotib :)
<enzotib> Smallinsect_, preog :)
<enzotib> prego*
<Smallinsect_> mi chiedo come facciate voi guru a sapere tutta questa roba
<enzotib> gabriele93, andava messo in /etc/network/if-up.d/, dopo averlo reso eseguibile
<gabriele93> Smallinsect_, credo ci sia tanto studio e passione dietro
<gabriele93> enzotib, benissimo, e per metterlo là gli devo dare un nome prima vero?
<enzotib> eh beh, senza nome è difficile :)
<gabriele93> enzotib, ottimo e come si faceva? :)
<Smallinsect_> gabriele93: per il mio cervellino atrofizzato è inconcepibile ahahaha
<enzotib> gabriele93, a dargli un nome?
<gabriele93> enzotib, ya
<enzotib> gabriele93, lo metti in un editor, lo salvi con il nome che ti piace, per esempio "rete", in un posto che sai, per esempio sulla Scrivania
<gabriele93> enzotib, ottimo perfetto
<enzotib> gabriele93, poi fai sudo mv ~/Scrivania/rete /etc/network/if-up.d/
<enzotib> e poi lo rendi eseguibile con sudo chmod +x /etc/network/if-up.d/rete
<gabriele93> enzotib, bene, per vedere cosa c'è in /etc/network ecc.. devo dare ls?
<enzotib> gabriele93, yes
<enzotib> lo puoi anche vedere dal file manager
<gabriele93> enzotib, ossia?
<enzotib> apri il filemanager, nautilus, dolphin, pcmanfm, thunar, quello che è per il sistema che usi, e navigi da / fino ad arrivare al posto che ti interessa
<gabriele93> enzotib, ok
<gabriele93> enzotib, ma se io volessi studiarmi un pò queste cosette, tipo dove sono situate le cose che mi interessano all'interno del sistema, da dove attingo le mie fonti?
<gabriele93> enzotib, i comandi da dare, ecc
<enzotib> !comandi | gabriele93
<ubot-it> gabriele93: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<enzotib> gabriele93, per prima cosa queste guide
<gabriele93> enzotib, grazie. ora arriva la rogna :)
<Smallinsect> enzotib: scusa, mi si era disconnesso.... avevi risposto?
<enzotib> Smallinsect, avevi fatto una domanda? :)
<Smallinsect> si ahahah
<Smallinsect> credo di aver scritto nel nulla, era saltata la connessione
<Smallinsect> dicevo, in parole povere, quale era il problema del wifi?
<gabriele93> enzotib, per vedere gli errori che l'audio mi da all'avvio che devo fare? quando avvio il pc l'audio ci mette un pò a caricarsi, cosa che prima non faceva
<enzotib> gabriele93, guarda in /var/log/syslog
<enzotib> Smallinsect, era che avevi quelle righe nel file  "interfaces", quindi credeva di essere già connesso col cavo, e non ti proponeva il wifi
<gabriele93> enzotib, l'ho aperto con gedit...ma è lingua aramaica..
<enzotib> Smallinsect, wifi che dal punto di vista driver non aveva nessun problema
<Smallinsect> capito
<enzotib> gabriele93, cerca "audio", oppure "snd" o "sound", "alsa", "pulseaudio", cose del genere, e vedi se c'è qualcosa che dice "failed", "error", "warning" o cose del genere
<Smallinsect> un ultimacosa poi non ti rompo piu promesso, tu come haiimparato a gestire queste cose? hai studiato, navigando sulla rete e provando, grazie al supporto di altro utenti, un mentore ecc ecc
<gabriele93> enzotib, ma per cercare non si usava f3?
<enzotib> gabriele93, Ctrl-F
<enzotib> Smallinsect, uso linux con continuità dal 2008, in precedenza ho lavorato (dal 1996 al 2000) su sistemi unix
<enzotib> Smallinsect, l'esperienza si crea, in tanti modi, non è facile spiegare
<gabriele93> enzotib, l'unico errore trovato è con jack
<enzotib> gabriele93, usi jack?
<gabriele93> enzotib, che non si è arrestato a dovere..ma che c'entra con l'avvio? (si uso jack)
<enzotib> gabriele93, ah già, pulseaudio-jack
<gabriele93> enzotib, esatto
<enzotib> gabriele93, cosa ci fai con jack?
<gabriele93> enzotib, lo uso affinchè mentre uso programmi per far musica mi metta in parallelo altri programmi di cui l'audio altrimenti non si sentirebbe (vedasi skype e rhythmbox)
<enzotib> gabriele93, ma il ritardo è all'avvio o al login?
<Smallinsect> enzotib: ah quindi programmazione, bello mi piacerebbe ma non ho mai avuto la pazienza di mettermici :(
<gabriele93> enzotib, al login
<enzotib> gabriele93, quelle cose che avevi messo in ~/.config/autostart, poi non ho seguito fino alla fine
<gabriele93> enzotib, alla fine le ho levate, ho eliminato la cartella
<enzotib> gabriele93, e quindi come lanci quelle cose?
<gabriele93> enzotib, su jack c'è la possibilità di lanciare un script dopo che metto "avvia"
<gabriele93> enzotib, l'ho trovato tra le impostazioni
<enzotib> gabriele93, intendi qjackctl?
<gabriele93> enzotib, ya
<enzotib> ed è lì che ritarda?
<gabriele93> enzotib, nono, praticamente faccio il login..in alto a destra tutto si avvia, spuntano tutti i vari programmi, data ecc... spunta anche l'icona dell'audio, ma prima che io possa metterci mano (tipo alzare il volume) ci mette un bel pò
<gabriele93> enzotib, e non ho un pc lento :)
<enzotib> gabriele93, e solo l'icona dell'audio fa questo?
<gabriele93> enzotib, ya
<enzotib> gabriele93, ma se avvii il sistema e prima di fare login aspetti un po', diciamo almeno un paio di minuti, poi fai login, succede lo stesso?
<gabriele93> enzotib, non saprei dirtelo
<gabriele93> enzotib, ma penso di si
<enzotib> gabriele93, sarebbe da provare, per capire se è effettivamete un problema di login o di boot
<enzotib> anche chiudere e riaprire la sessione dovrebbe essere equivalente
<enzotib> mi allontano un attimo
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<gabriele93> enzotib, ok, nel frattempo provo
<Frezzo> giorno
<Frezzo> qualcuno è operativo
<Frezzo> ?
<enzotib> dipende
<Frezzo> :)
<jester-> !qualcuno | Frezzo
<ubot-it> Frezzo: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Frezzo> sto cercando gente che si è già cimentata con maas o + genericamente con openstack
<enzotib> cazz'è?
<Frezzo> :)
<Frezzo> è una piattaforma di cloud computing
<gabriele_> jester-, ciao :)
<Frezzo> ciao gabriele
<enzotib> Frezzo, ma ha a che fare con ubuntu=
<enzotib> ?
<Frezzo> certo
<Frezzo> vai su ubuntu cloud
<enzotib> non ci tengo :)
<gabriele_> enzotib, ora ha deciso di non farlo...ora che ci penso lo scorso riavvio aveva avuto problemi con l'audio che era rimasto bloccato
<Frezzo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuCloudInfrastructure
<Frezzo> più genericamente http://docs.openstack.org/
<gabriele_> enzotib, ma linux mint leggo che è una ubuntu-base.. vuol dire che i comandi restano tali e quali giusto?
<enzotib> gabriele_, mai usata
<enzotib> gabriele_, e con mint qui non hai supporto
<gabriele_> enzotib, ma se sono uguali che cambia?
<gabriele_> enzotib, dico, se i comandi in teoria fossere gli stessi..
<enzotib> se sono uguali, perché si chiamano in modo diverso?
<gabriele_> enzotib, se sono uguali i "comandi" intendo
<enzotib> gabriele_, molti comandi sono uguali anche ad altre distribuzioni non basate su debian o ubuntu
<enzotib> dovremmo dare supporto anche a quelle?
<gabriele_> enzotib, perchè leggo un pò d'apperttutto Linux Mint is an Ubuntu-based distribution whose goal is to provide a more complete out-of-the-box experience by including browser plugins, media codecs, support for DVD playback, Java and other components. It also adds a custom desktop and menus, several unique configuration tools, and a web-based package installation interface. Linux Mint is compatible with Ubuntu software repositories
<jester-> anche su latre distro non debian based i comandi sono gli stessi
<gabriele_> enzotib, in effetti no
<gabriele_> enzotib, non perchè voglia insistere, ma è solo perchè è "ubuntu based"
<gabriele_> enzotib, e non debian based
<gabriele_> enzotib, certo anche debian based..
<jester-> gabriele_: debian è la mamma di tutte le distro che usano apt
<enzotib> gabriele_, ci possono essere differenze che non conosciamo e che potrebbero vanificare i nostri sforzi a risolvere un problema
<elgaton> gabriele_: Non è tanto una questione di comandi ma di quello che "sta sotto": se guardi qui (<https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Mint#Differenze_con_Ubuntu>) vedrai le differenze specifiche (in particolare ci sono 1) desktop diverso, 2) configurazione diversa e 3) programmi di sistema in parte differenti). È un po' come con le automobili: i comandi sono uguali ma sotto il cofano sono diverse.
<gabriele_> elgaton, ok
<enzotib> se dovessimo conoscere tutte le idiosincrasie di tutte le derivate (non ufficiali) di ubuntu, staremmo a posto
<gabriele_> enzotib, ahah d'accordo
<jester-> enzotib: in totale, l'ultima volta che ho guardato le distro linux erano 127
<gabriele_> enzotib, e che a me sto unity fa proprio pena..
<gabriele_> jester-, enzotib pensavo fosse bello...macchè
<enzotib> gabriele_, lasciare ubuntu solo per unity è un errore, c'è fallback, c'è gnome-shell, c'è kde, lxde, xfce, openbox, mille cose alternative
<jester-> gabriele_:  unity è uno dei tanti ambienti grafici di ubuntu
<enzotib> nemmeno io uso unity
<gabriele_> enzotib, oh, benissimo, e come si leva della scatole? :)
<enzotib> gabriele_, non c'è bisogno di toglierlo, basta installare un altro ambiente
<gabriele_> enzotib, a me piace gnome degli albori, quello tranquillo con le barre sopra e sotto
<enzotib> gabriele_, gabriele_ installa gnome-session-fallback, e al login scegli gnome classic
<gabriele_> enzotib, ecco cosa mancava, perchè mi ricordo che nella 11.10 c'èra questa possibilità di scelta all'avvio
<enzotib> ogni nuovo ambiente che installi lo trovi nel menu al login
<gabriele_> enzotib, devo installare pure gnome classic?
<enzotib> gabriele_, no, quello è il nome che trovi al login
<gabriele_> enzotib, ok, provo a rifare il login allora
<gabriele93> enzotib, ora si che ci siamo
<enzotib> gabriele93, se vuoi puoi anche togliere le scrollbar a scomparsa
<gabriele93> enzotib, ma le barre sono tutte bloccate, inconfigurabili
<enzotib> gabriele93, mi pare che si usi Alt click, per evitare che i niubbi facciamo danni
<jester-> gabriele93: premi alt assieme al destro del mouse
<gabriele93> enzotib, cosa sarebbe?
<enzotib> gabriele93, cosa?
<gabriele93> enzotib, la scrollbar
<gabriele93> jester-, non va
<jester-> va va
<enzotib> gabriele93, se non ti sei accorto delle scrollbar, allora per te non è un problema
<gabriele93> enzotib, ho capito che sono, no anzi è una delle poche cose grafiche che meritano secondo me
<gabriele93> jester-, è la quinta volta che ammacco alt+destro del mouse ma niente..
<enzotib> Win-Alt click, trovato
<gabriele93> enzotib, ora si :)
<gabriele93> enzotib, ma proprio hanno cambiato tutto..nemmeno più l'impostazione per gli effetti si trova più..
<gabriele93> enzotib, mannaggia a me a quando aggiorno la distro di ubuntu
<zaga> CIAO A TUTTI VORREI CHIEDERVI COME POSSO METTERE TRA LE APP PREFERITE CHROME VISTO CHE NON APPARE TRA QUELLE IN ELENCO, DIMENTICAVO USO XUBUNTU 12.04
<enzotib> !maiuscolo | zaga
<ubot-it> zaga: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<enzotib> zaga, quale elenco?
<zaga> ciao ragazzi io uso xubuntu 12 4 e vorrei mettere chrome non chrominium tra le app preferite in modo che il lanciatore generico che si può mettere nella barra in alto mi rimandi come dicevo, a chrome, come posso fare?
<nellix> buongiorno , è possibile memorizzare la visualizzazione compatta delle cartelle ? Grazie
<enzotib> nellix, Modifica->Preferenze->Vista
<miche> Buondì. Ieri stavo lavorando al pc, mi si è spento svariate volte di seguito, e ora non riesce nemmeno ad avviarsi che già si spegne di colpo..rimane acceso tipo 30 secondi.. Domani pensavo di portarlo da un tecnico, ma vorrei sapere da voi esperti quali possono essere le cause? grazie.
<nellix> enzotib  Risolto :-)  Grazie buona giornata ;-)
<nannes> salve
<enzotib> ciao
<mikunos> Buona domenica a tutti
<ziosam78> ciao a tutti
<jackiechan0> ciao
<jackiechan0> ziosam78> scusa posso disturbarti un attimi, mica per caso conosci il ruby?
<mikunos> ho appena installato la nuova LTS di Ubuntu
<mikunos> ma la trovo un pò più lenta
<mikunos> vi risulta anche a voi?
<ziosam78> ha appebna aggiornato Ubuntu, ma all'avvio va solo da riga di comando, in prtaica non ho la modalità grafica
<mikunos> ziosam78 prova con startx
<ziosam78> no jack
<jackiechan0> ziosam78> hai provato con startx
<ziosam78> si ma zero
<mikunos> cosa ti dice?
<ziosam78> azz non ricordo, al momento sono su winzoz
<mikunos> beh è importante controllare i log della scheda video
<mikunos> magari trovi qualche informazione che ti aiuta
<ziosam78> ok adesso vedo di organizzarmi
<mikunos> bene
<ziosam78> vedo se recupero il vecchio notebook e mi collego in tempo reale
<ziosam78> a dopo e grazie
<ziosam78> rieccomi, sono entrato in modalità recovery ma con un kernel vecchio, con l'ultimo non entrava. quando dgto startx mi diventa tutto nero e stop
<ziosam78> ok, tutti presi, aspetto che qualcuno abbia tempo
<enzotib> ziosam78, il sistema è standard, oppure hai installato qualcosa di esterno?
<ziosam78> ok rieccomi
<ziosam78_> vediamo se stavolta riesco
<ziosam78_> ad un certo punto si inchioda e non vedo più niente
<miche> enzotib Hai tempo di consigliarmi?
<ziosam78_> al momento sto provando ad installare i drivers proprietari
<ziosam78_> vediamo se va
<enzotib> miche, cosa?
<ziosam78_> non mi fa installare i driver proprietari...azz
<ziosam78_> va beh provo con quelli non post release... nel frattempo fumo
<miche> enzotib, Ieri stavo lavorando al pc, mi si è spento svariate volte di seguito, e ora non riesce + ad avviarsi chegià si spegne di colpo, rimane acceso 30 secondi...cosa posso fare?cosa può essere? Ho anche cercato di metter dentro il live cd ma è inutile, si spegne subito! grazie!
<jester-> miche: il pc è guasto
<jester-> miche: o la bat scarica
<miche> jester- purtroppo la batteria non centra perchè l'ho tolta ed è collegato via cavo. Anche col cd live dentro rimane acceso ed inizia a caricare e tutto, compaiono le scritte etc, però si spegne di colpo! Può dipendere dalle ventole?dal dissipatore? devo gettarlo dalla finestra?
<jester-> miche: se si spegne il problema è hardware
<ziosam78_> niente, non mi fa installare i driver proprietari
<jester-> ziosam78_: di cosa
<ziosam78_> credo che il problema sia dato dal fatto che non riconosce la scheda grafica o qualcosa del genere, ma durante l'avanzamento di versione non mi ha dato nessun tipo di errore
<miche> jester- credi ci sia qualcosa che posso fare manualmente?
<jester-> ziosam78_: che scheda grafica
<ziosam78_> jester-: innanzitutto ciao, sei il mio mr wolf
<jester-> miche: provare ad entrare nel bios e fare un load setup defualt
<jester-> default*
<ziosam78_> jester-: secondo, non si avvia in modalità grafica
<ziosam78_> jester-: se do il comando startx diventa tutto nero
<jester-> ziosam78_: se preferisci parlarti da solo accoodati alemeno in #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> accomodati*
<ziosam78_> jester-: sorry
<ziosam78_> jester-: non so come vedere che scheda grafica ho
<jester-> ziosam78_: e installi i driver senza sapere che scheda è? lspci | grep -i vga
<ziosam78_> jester-: ati radeon hd 6570
<jester-> ziosam78_:  non servono driver e se hai avanzato avendo installato dei proprietari quello è il problema
<miche> jester: Nulla da fare, premo avvio e tempo 15 secondi si spegne anche col cd live dentro... devo portarlo da un tecnico o c'è qualcosa che posso aprire/pulire/tentare?
<jester-> miche: allora è da portare un assistenza o sostituire se lìalimentatore non è bruciato
<ziosam78_> jester-: no, durante l'avanzamento non ho installato propritari, stavo provando ad installarli adesso per vedere se si risolveva il problema
<jester-> ziosam78_: avesi installato driver ati proprietari?
<enzotib> jester-, diceva che col kernel precedente andava
<ziosam78_> jester-: non ricordo se con la versione precedente fossero proprietari o no
<ziosam78_> jester-: si col kernel precendete andava, infatti adesso sono entrato con quello
<miche> jester: no l'alimentatore non è, ho provato anche a scambiarlo con quello di questo pc con cui scrivo....allora l'unica è andare da un tecnico...vabbé.. grazie lo stesso e buona domenica a tutti
<jester-> ziosam78_:   uname -r
<ziosam78_> jester-: 2.6.38-11-generic-pae
<jester-> ziosam78_: dpkg -l | grep linux-image e metti nel paste
<enzotib> 2.6.38?
<enzotib> ziosam78_, ma che versione di ubuntu hai?
<ziosam78_> enzotib: si da grub ho scelto il kernel più vecchio per sicurezza
<jester-> enzotib: sempre che ubuntu sia
<enzotib> ziosam78_, io chiedo quale e tu rispondi sì? dov'è la logica?
<ziosam78_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/985145/
<ziosam78_> enzotib: rispondevo al 2.6.38
<enzotib> ziosam78_, ok, e ora rispondi?
<ziosam78_> adesso ho l'ultima
<enzotib> ziosam78_, hai fatto l'avanzamento da 11.10?
<ziosam78_> lasi
<ziosam78_> si
<jester-> ziosam78_: sudo /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh
<jester-> ziosam78_: sudo  mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf  /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<jester-> ziosam78_: sudo apt-get install reinstall libgl1-mesa-dri libgl1-mesa-glx  libglu1-mesa
<jester-> ziosam78_: sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-dri libgl1-mesa-glx  libglu1-mesa
<enzotib> jester-, --reinstall
<jester-> il secondo
<ziosam78_> jester-: al primo comando mi dice che uno a più file sono stai alterati dall'installazione
<jester-> ziosam78_: quindi avevi installato driver foresti
<enzotib> a sua insaputa
<enzotib> ;)
<ziosam78_> enzotib: ovviamente......
<jester-> enzotib: eh sminchiarsi di notte e pc pure spento è una peculiarità di ubuntu
<enzotib> ci vorrebbe la scatola nera pure sui pc
<ziosam78_> enzotib: jester- va beh sono un coglione, ma garantisco che da un certo punto di vista faccio cose am mia stessa insaputa...non so se rendo l'idea :)
<enzotib> ziosam78_, capita a tutti
<jester-> ziosam78_: fai la procedura appnena sopra descritta e riavvia
<ziosam78_> non mi prende il comando reinstall
<jester-> --reinstall
<ziosam78_> ho provato con copia incolla e a inserirlo io, ma mi dice sempre command not found
<jester-> ziosam78_: sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-dri libgl1-mesa-glx  libglu1-mesa
<Guest20242> enzotib, niente è ricomparso il problema audio, ora addirittura sono spariti ingressi e uscite. sembra che sia tutto bloccato...ed il pc è stato appena riavviato
<ziosam78_> - -mi dice di eseguire apt-get -f install, vado? cmq questo è il paste http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/985154/
<jester-> ziosam78_:  sudo apt-get -f install
<ziosam78_> sudo apt-get - f install
<ziosam78_> ops...ahahah
<jester-> hai l'0s con l'aggiornamento a cazzum
<ziosam78_> mi da errori http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/985161/
<jester-> ziosam78_: cosa avevi tentato di installare
<jester-> ziosam78_: sudo dpkg --purge --force-depends fglrx
<jester-> ziosam78_: sudo dpkg --purge --force-depends fglrx-amdcccle
<ziosam78_> jester-: fatto
<jester-> ziosam78_: sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-dri libgl1-mesa-glx  libglu1-mesa
<ziosam78_> ok, andata senza errori, riavvio?
<jester-> ziosam78_:  rinomina xorg.conf
<ziosam78_> ok
<MP> sono nuovo di linux potete dirmi quali sono i principali canali IRC su ubuntu e su linux?
<cristian_c> MP, cosa intendi per principali (comunque questo è il chan di supporto ufficiale)
<cristian_c> ?
<enzotib> MP, /msg alis list *linux* -min 10
<jester-> MP: i nostri http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/Canali
<jester-> per il resto enzotib rules
<ziosam78_> jester-: non ho un xorg.conf "pulito" ho quello che abbiamo rinominato prima in xorg.conf.bak, devo togliere il bak a quello?
<jester-> ziosam78_: riavvia
<ziosam78_> jester-: ok
<ZioScar> jester-, sai dirmi perchè la schermata di boot non è a pieno schermo?
<jester-> ZioScar: funza o no e cosa intendi per schermata di boot
<ZioScar> jester-, quella con la scritta Ubuntu ed i pallini di caricamento sotto. perchè la risoluzione non è quella ottimale?
<jester-> ZioScar: fa vedere cat /etc/default/grub
<ZioScar> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/985192/
<jester-> ZioScar: è a posto,  allora è il driver della video che non va daccordo col cazzillo dello splash
<jester-> ZioScar: ma non è un problema
<jester-> è una cazzata
<ZioScar> jester-, secondo me il driver video fa scherzi ogni tanto...quale può essere l'alternativa?
<jester-> ZioScar: parli con uno che la prima cosa che fa dopo installato è togliere lo splash
<ZioScar> jester-, come?
<jester-> /etc/default/grub   "quiet splash" -->  ""
<ZioScar> basta che do questo comando?
<ZioScar> jester-, non ho compreso come darlo questo comando
<ZioScar> jester-, scherzavo ho compreso
<kronos> salve
<Kryuko> c'è nessuno?
<nannes> certo
<Kryuko> questo è il canale di ubuntu-it no? XD
<nannes> -.-
<nannes> !ciao | Kryuko
<ubot-it> Kryuko: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Kryuko> chiedo perchè mi ci è entrato da solo
<nannes> bhe su xchat vedi anche il nome del canale!
<Kryuko> sisi
<Kryuko> un'informazione
<Kryuko> un mio amico ora è su osx vuole entrare nel canale
<Kryuko> che dati gli devo dare?
<nannes> digli di imparare a usare IRC... Su google trova tutto. Comunque questo server è irc.freenode.net:6667
<Kryuko> ecco il server volevo sapere, grazie
<Kryuko> ora lo faccio connettere
<Kryuko> eccoloooooooo
<Gabriele> eccomi
<Gabriele> mh..
<Kryuko> XD
<Kryuko> bellaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Guest1619> soprannome sbagliato, pare che gamus sia protetto
<Guest1619> ???
<Guest1619> ok...
<GabMus> ciao
<Kryuko> finalmente
<GabMus> ora funzia
<Kryuko> XD
<Kryuko> aaawww yeaaah
<luca1975> buona domenica
<FloodBotIt2> Kryuko: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Kryuko> eh? D:
<luca1975> ho visto che è uscita la nuova relase 12 sapete se il programma della agenzia delle entrate gira ????
<luca1975> io sono tornato alla vecchia versione  10.04
<dod_> luca1975 dove si reperisce il programma?
<Kryuko> posso farvi una domanda?
<enzotib> !chiedi | Kryuko
<ubot-it> Kryuko: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Kryuko> ok perfetto u_U
<Kryuko> quanti di voi conoscono il sito italiaunix? non è per fare spam ma stiamo cercando di capire quanto sia conosciuto il sito in giro per la rete
<enzotib> !chat | Kryuko
<ubot-it> Kryuko: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<luca1975> nel sito dell agenzia delle entrate http://www.agenziaentrate.gov.it/wps/content/nsilib/nsi/documentazione/archivio/archivioschedeadempimento/schede+adempimento+2011/dichiarare+2011/unicopf11/compinvio/swcompilazione/software+unico+pf+2011+indice
<luca1975> con il 10.04 funziona con gli altri no
<luca1975> java sun 6 non è installabile almeno fino alla versione 11 di ubuntu
<dod_> luca1975 java nella nuova versione di ubuntu non e' installato di default
<dod_> ma e' nei repository.
<dod_> quindi apri il gestore dei pacchetti e lo installi.
<dod_> poi provi a vedere se quel programma funziona.
<pac> Buon pomeriggio
<pac> non potendo più avviare ne ubuntu ne windows ho installato open suse da li poi sono riuscito a fare il boot part5ire con windows ma non mi è possibile installare ubuntu con wubi allora l'ho installato da cd live ma nof comunque il boot. Consigli?
<maxadamo> facciamo un canale "problemi avvio ubuntu" ? :-)
<gabriele93> enzotib, credo di aver compreso...se resto con unity, nessun problema, appena metto il vecchio gnome l'audio parte
<doubler7> raga..cosa usate per interfaccia facebook? gwibber fa solo notifiche... mi interessa la chat anche....
<nannes> doubler7: pidgin con il plugin facebook
<doubler7> ma mi chiede il nome utente che non ho...
<doubler7> facebook vuole il mio num di cell
<doubler7> per settarlo
<nannes> cosacosacosa??
<cristian_c> lol
<doubler7> per mettere un nome utente, per impostarlo, vuole il mio num di cell....col cavolo glielo do
<nannes> aahhhhh
<nannes> doubler7: guarda che basta anche l'email che usi per loggare! non c'è bisogno di crearti il facebook-nick
<doubler7> mo provo
<doubler7> nannes, non va...tu come hai fatto?
<nannes> io provai tempo fa... aspe che riprovo, da
<doubler7> nannes,  grazie
<cartman_>  ciao... qualcuno può darmi una mano?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | cartman_
<ubot-it> cartman_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<cartman_> ok  scusate...faccio
<cartman_> non riesco a far passare l'audio dall'uscita hdmi alla tv... ci sono riuscito con la versione 10.10 ma con la 11.04 passa il video (usando i driver "vecchi") ma l'audio no... ho trovato una guida che è la stessa che ho usato per risolvere il problema con la 10.10 ma il comando su gedit non funziona sulla 11.04... come risolvo?
<cristian_c> cartman_, non hai semplicemente attivato la scheda audio dalle impostazioni del mixer?
<cartman_> cioè su alsamixer? si dovrebbe essre attivata... vado su alsamixer schiaccio f6 e mi da hdmi... se vuoi ti posto la vecchia guida che una volta funzionava e adesso n
<cristian_c> cartman_, a parte alsamixer, controlla le impostazioni da gui. Quale de utilizzi ora?
<cartman_> cioè dalle impostazioni audio hardware? ho messo l'uscita hdmi ma niente
<Joshua^Dunamis> cartman_: che interfaccia grafica intendeva cristian_c
<cartman_> ok scusate... adesso ho la 11.04 con go
<cartman_> gnome
<cristian_c> cartman_, posta uno screenshot
<cristian_c> !image | cartman_
<ubot-it> cartman_: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cartman_> screeshot di cosa in particolare?
<nannes> doubler7: oooooooh ho appena visto che facebook ha aggiunto il supporto a XMPP, solo con l'username!!
<Joshua^Dunamis> cartman_: che scheda audio hai?
<nannes> doubler7: io prima usavo un plugin speciale, di sicuro c'è ancora, anche se a volte non funzionava perfettamente
<Joshua^Dunamis> !search audio
<ubot-it> Found: intel, midi, ipod, pulseaudio, surround, amarok, player, audio
<cartman_> un secondo che la cerco... non ricordo il comando in terminale
<Joshua^Dunamis> prova con un cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#0
<cristian_c> cartman_, la finestra delle impostazioni
<nannes> personalizzabilizzazione
<nannes> personalizzabilizzazione
<nannes> personalizzabilizzazione
<FloodBotIt2> nannes: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<cristian_c> lol
<Joshua^Dunamis> cartman_: il commando è cat /proc/asound/cards
<cartman_> allora il terminale mi da come audio device
<cartman_> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=490453
<cartman_> scusa non ha copiato
<Joshua^Dunamis> cartman_: già
<Joshua^Dunamis> XD
<cartman_> un secondo scusami...
<cartman_> Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP72XE/MCP72P/MCP78U/MCP78S High Definition Audio (rev a1)
<pac> sono riuscito ad aprire un terminale da cd live si può ripristinare il boot da li?
<Joshua^Dunamis> cartman_: che ubuntu hai? perchè la tua scheda è stata testata su un Acer come vedi qui http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/component/pci:10DE:0774-AUDIO/
<Joshua^Dunamis> cartman_: forse dovresti aggiornare alla 11.10
<cartman_> allora ho 11.04 ho già provato ad aggiornare ti spiego
<cartman_> avevo la 10.
<cartman_> 04
<cartman_> avanzata alla 10.10
<cartman_>  e poi alla 11.10
<Joshua^Dunamis> cartman_: dalla 10.10 alla 11.10?
<cristian_c> !enter | cartman_
<ubot-it> cartman_: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<cartman_> prima alla 10.10 poi 11.04 poi 11.10
<cartman_> ho avanzato per gradi
<Joshua^Dunamis> cartman_: okkk
<cartman_> e funzionava tutto perché ho seguito questa guida quando ero su 10.10 adesso te la posto
<Joshua^Dunamis> cartman_: ma il problema in quali di queste versioni si è presentato?
<cartman_> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=490453
<cartman_> ho fatto un casino con la 11.10 e ho reinstallato la 11.04 e non funziona più
<cartman_> quindi presumo che il comando che trovi in quel topic da mettere nel gedit non sia adatto alle versioni dell 11
<cartman_> è l'unica cosa che mi viene in mente
<Joshua^Dunamis> cartman_: può darsi o forse devi caricare il modulo manualmente in /etc/modules
<Joshua^Dunamis> cartman_: se dai lsmod ti appare caricato il modulo?
<cartman_> adesso provo... cosa dovrebbe darmi?
<cartman_> lsmod mi da una lunga lista che voce devo vedere?
<Joshua^Dunamis> cartman_: prima prova questo cat /proc/asound/modules
<Joshua^Dunamis> cartman_: che moduli da?
<cartman_> questo
<cartman_> 0 snd_hda_intel
<Joshua^Dunamis> cartman_: solo quello?
<cartman_> si
<Joshua^Dunamis> cartman_: mi sa che non carica il modulo allora
<cartman_> e come risolvo? se risolvo?
<nannes> Joshua^Dunamis: mamma mia che disordine fa il tuo nick!
<nannes> è troppo lungo!! XD
<Joshua^Dunamis> cartman_: prova se è il tuo caso http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=385289
<maxadamo> !search btrfs
<ubot-it> None found
<maxadamo> :(
<cartman_> beh il mio pc non è di quella marca se ci provo rischio di incasinare tutto?
<maxadamo> !search filsystem
<ubot-it> None found
<maxadamo> !search filesystem
<ubot-it> Found: ext3
<enzotib> maxadamo, puoi farlo in query
<maxadamo> enzotib: per non fare confusione nel canale? Ma come funziona?
<enzotib> maxadamo, /query ubot-it
<maxadamo> enzotib: ... grazie
<cartman_> il mio non è un netbook ma un notebook e il problema è nell'uscita hdmi... ho solo paura che non esista il comando del gedit... quello vecchio era questo
<cartman_> load-module module-alsa-sink device=hw:0,3
<cartman_> e aprivo il file gedit con: sudo gedit /etc/pulse/default.pa
<Joshua^Dunamis> cartman_: si si quella era la guida precedente, se noti all'ultimo viene indicato che il problema è nel bios. Hai visto se lì è abilitata la scheda. Se vedi l'output il tipo ha la tua stessa scheda audio ma anche il chipset intel come appare anche a te dal comando di prima, quindi va identificato l'id di hda-intel e magari settato bene
<cartman_> e come? ho una paura matta di incasinare tutto in bios... cosa dovrei fare?
<Joshua^Dunamis> posta l'output di cat /proc/asound/card0/codec* | grep Codec
<maxadamo> Joshua^Dunamis: grep Codec  /proc/asound/card0/codec*
<maxadamo> è più political correct :)
<Joshua^Dunamis> maxadamo: sto seguendo i suggerimenti del Wiki ;)
<cartman_> copio questo in terminale?  cat /proc/asound/card0/codec* | grep Codec
<Joshua^Dunamis> cartman_: si
<maxadamo> Joshua^Dunamis: oki oki :)
<cartman_> ecco il risultato Codec: Conexant CX20561 (Hermosa) Codec: Nvidia MCP77/78 HDMI
<cartman_> codec è in rosso
<Joshua^Dunamis> cartman_: okkk
<maxadamo> cartman_: te possino :) Codeco è in rosso .. :D
<maxadamo> cartman_:  alias |grep grep
<cartman_> maxadamo... scusa è che non so granché quindi vi do tutte le imfo possibili... apprezzate lo sforzo!
<cartman_> se mi risolvete il problema vi offro una birra
<maxadamo> cartman_: il comando alias | grep grep ti aiuta a capire qualcosa in più
<maxadamo> non sul tuo problema specifico...
<Joshua^Dunamis> cartman_: posta in pastebin il tuo file gksudo gedit  /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<Joshua^Dunamis> !pastebin | cartman_
<ubot-it> cartman_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cartman_> cioè quello della guida che ti ho postato prima... adesso ci provo
<Joshua^Dunamis> ok
<maxadamo> cartman_, Joshua^Dunamis scusate se mi intrometto .... i miei problemi con l'audio HDMI li ho risolti con il driver proprietario. Con quello open non funzionano.
<maxadamo> io ho una scheda ATI.
<cartman_> ho provato a scaricare i driver aggiuntivi della mia nvidia ma non riconosce la tv quindi uso i vecchi... non quelli raccomandati
<Joshua^Dunamis> maxadamo: grazie per il suggerimento... potresbbe essere anche quello ;)
<cartman_> joshua: copio tutto il contenuto del file su un file di testo e lo posto ok?
<maxadamo> Joshua^Dunamis: ci ho sbattuto e mi sono dannato... con il driver open, con la mia scheda ATI non c'è stato verso.
<Joshua^Dunamis> cartman_: usa il servizio pastebin
<Joshua^Dunamis> !pastebin | cartman_
<ubot-it> cartman_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<maxadamo> cartman_: alla fine ho usato quelli di un PPA e quelli del sito AMD
<Joshua^Dunamis> maxadamo: nel suo caso la scheda è nvidia
<cartman_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/985454/
<cartman_> ok scusate fatto poco sopra
<Joshua^Dunamis> cartman_: si ma il driver video che stai usando è nouveau o il proprietario?
<cartman_> sono i driver nvidia 173 proprietario se scarico i raccomandati sempre proprietari non mi riconosce nemmeno il video
<Joshua^Dunamis> cartman_: okkk ora apri alsamixer su un terminae e spostandoti con le frecce trova la voce IEC958 e dimmi come è
<bull1> ciao ragazzi ho un pc co0n  una versione antica di ubuntu (10.08)che devo fare per avanzare?
<cartman_> okk
<maxadamo> cartman_: hai provato i driver dal sito Nvidia, in modo da usare i più recenti in assoluto?
<maxadamo> magari non risolve.... magari si.
<cartman_> IEC958 non c'è... ti dico cosa mi da?
<Joshua^Dunamis> maxadamo: per avere i 173 la sua scheda video forse non supporta i nuovi drivers ma le versioni legacy
<Joshua^Dunamis> cartman_: si dimmi che c'è
<Joshua^Dunamis> cartman_: leggi anche sopra a quale scheda audio fa riferimento la finestra di alsamixer
<cartman_> allora... MASTER/ PCM/ MIC/ SPDIF/ SPDIF DEFAULT/SPDIF1/BEEP/ DOCKING MIC/ INTERNAL
<cartman_> tutte hda nvidia
<Joshua^Dunamis> okkk dammi il risultato di cat /proc/asound/cards
<cartman_> per quanto riguarda i driver prima usavo gli altri senza problemai... con la 10.10  o l'avanzamento alla 11.04 e 11.10 ma reinstallando daccapo la 11.04 devo usare quelli 173 se no schermo nero nella tv
<cartman_>  0 [NVidia         ]: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia                       HDA NVidia at 0xc0000000 irq 19
<cartman_> eccol
<Joshua^Dunamis> cartman_: mmm ma forse sta installazione della 11.04 non è andata a buon fine
<cartman_> allora domandona...
<cartman_> sono tentato dalla 10.04 con gnome3
<cartman_> provo con quella?
<Joshua^Dunamis> vuoi dire la 12.04?
<cartman_>  perché io credevo che per questioni di linguagfgi diversi fra versioni il comando del gedit non funzionasse più
<cartman_>  si scusa 12.04
<bull1> ciao ragazzi ho un pc con  una versione antica di ubuntu (9.04)che devo fare per avanzare? aggiornamnti non me lo porta
<Joshua^Dunamis> cartman_: si può accadere che i commandi subiscono variazioni durante le versioni ma accade raramente perché la maggior parte sono comandi di GNU/Linux e non magari conf particolari della distribuzione
<Joshua^Dunamis> cartman_: cmq tu intendi la Ubuntu 12.04 ufficiale o la Gnome-shell Remix?
<Joshua^Dunamis> cartman_: in più gedit è un editor di testo per Gnome e finora è sempre stato presente su Ubuntu :)
<Federico> Ciao ragazzi
<ZioScar> Joshua^Dunamis, ciao, scusami, è possibile installare MATE su ubuntu?
<cartman_> quindi provo a installare la 12.04... allora il mio coinquilino ha intallato la 12.04 installato gnome shell dentro e tolto unity... potrei farlo anche io...la 12.04 è quella del sito ufficiale di ubuntu
<Federico> Devo fare un video con le immagini che scorrono, e mentre scorrono aggiungere un po di brani musicali. Che programma mi consigliate?
<cartman_> "in più gedit è un editor di testo per Gnome e finora è sempre stato presente su Ubuntu :)" quindi posso ben sperare che sia solo un problema di inslattazione?
<Joshua^Dunamis> ZioScar: si è possibile http://lmgtfy.com/?q=mate+ubuntu+12.04
<Joshua^Dunamis> Federico: Openshot o Kdenlive
<Federico> Grazie ma posso cmq con entrambi masterizzarlo su cd/dvd eventualmente?
<bull1> bella
<Joshua^Dunamis> Federico: se salvi in un formato dvd si ma in quel caso poi c'è dvdautor e famiglia per un lavoro più completo, Openshot e Kdenlive sono Editor Video e Kdenlive se non ricordo male permette anche il salvataggio diretto in formato dvd
<Joshua^Dunamis> cartman_: si ma unity non puoi toglierlo (disinstallarlo) cmq puoi non usarlo, nel senso che installi Gnome-shell e usi quello
<Willy20> buongiorno
<Federico> Ok grazie provo
<Willy20> avrei bisogno di aiuto
<Joshua^Dunamis> !aiuto | Willy20
<ubot-it> Willy20: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cartman_> joshua^dunamis: io dovrei seguire questo... http://www.lffl.org/2012/04/rimuovere-totalmente-unity-su-ubuntu.html
<Joshua^Dunamis> cartman_: si ho capito ma tutto sto fronte antiunity non lo capisco, con quella guida metti gdm al posto di lightdm come login manager che secondo me è fantastico e funziona anche con il cambio del dello sfondo su Gnome-shell o Gnome Classic... poi i gusti sono gusti
<cartman_> assolutamente... le cose che non sopporto di unity sono l'impossibilità di modificare la barra (io mi sono sempre trovato bene con cairo dock e i suoi sub docks infinitamente personalizzabili) e con unity se non si conosce cosa si cerca non lo si troverà mai con la ricerca... e per un utente medio di ubuntu la scoperta delle potenzialità è fondamentale... unity rende pigri... comunque è vero i gusti sono gusti nessun fronte 
<cartman_> versioni
<cartman_> comunque grazie davvero
<cartman_> provo immediatamente a reinstallare
<Willy20> Non riesco ad assegnare un ip statico alla mia connessione. Ho aggiunto un DHCP statico nella pagina del router, ma quando inserisco l'ip scelto in 'Modifica connessioni' e provo a connettermi la connessione non funge. Come mai?
<Joshua^Dunamis> Willy20: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/ConfigurazioneManualeRete
<Willy20> grazie, ma non riesco a capire qual è la mia interfaccia di rete,
<enzotib> NM supporta ip statici, perché suggerire quella pagina?
<Joshua^Dunamis> Willy20: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+12.04+rete+ip+statico
<jester-> andare in nm è troppo facile?
<enzotib> Willy20, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/NetworkManager#Impostazione_DNS_e_indirizzo_statico
<damiano> buona sera a tutti
<damiano> qualcuno può darmi una mano a far funzionare la webcam in un Acer Aspire 9412AWSMi?
<Joshua^Dunamis> !buonasera | damiano
<ubot-it> damiano: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<damiano> ho la versione 11.04 di Ubuntu
<jester-> damiano: provato con cheese?
<Willy20> grazie, ma quei link non mi sono d'aiuto, avevo già fatto una ricerca su google: il punto è che è la prima volta che mi cimento in queste cose, sono passato da windows ad ubuntu (11.10) da neanche un mese e quelle pagine danno troppe cose per scontate. Ad esempio nella mia versione di ubuntu non esiste questa voce 'Sistema', o almeno io non la trovo.
<jester-> Willy20: cosa devi fare
<damiano> a me interessava in particolar modo la web cam di skype
<jester-> damiano: provato con cheese?
<jester-> damiano: è un test
<damiano> con cheese no, ora installo e vi faccio sapere
<Willy20> aprire una porta nel ruoter, e quindi assegnare un ip statico alla mia connessione
<jester-> Willy20: connessione e cavo?
<jester-> a cavo*
<Willy20> no, router
<Joshua^Dunamis> Willy20: il router è connesso in ethernet?
<jester-> Willy20: al router sei collegato col cavo o in wifi
<Willy20> la seconda
<Joshua^Dunamis> Willy20: in wifi?
<Willy20> sìsì
<jester-> Willy20: che ip ha il router
<Willy20> 192.168.1
<damiano> jester, con Cheese la webcam funziona
<jester-> damiano: spe
<jester-> Willy20: 1.1 finale?
<Willy20> 192.168.1.1 (è questo)
<jester-> Willy20: clicca destro l'icona di rete in alto e modifica connessioni
<Willy20> sì, l'avevo già fatto, ero andato sotto 'Senza fili', avevo selezionato il nome della connessione e cliccato su modifica
<jester-> damiano: prova da terminale
<jester-> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype
<Willy20> e in Impostazioni ipv4 avevo inserito metodo manuale
<jester-> Willy20:  rivai in modifica della wifi/ipv4
<damiano> va bene jester
<Willy20> ok
<jester-> damiano: se vuoi fare un lanciatore ci metti il comando
<jester-> bash -c 'LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype'
<jester-> Willy20: manuale
<Willy20> sì
<jester-> Willy20: ip 192.168.1.10
<jester-> Willy20: mascher 255.255.2550
<jester-> Willy20: gateway 192.168.1.1
<Willy20> ok, metto 1.18 però, 1.10 dovrebbe essere già assegnato ad un altro pc
<jester-> Willy20: server dns 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4
<damiano> ok, ora riavvio perchè mi dice che è già aperta un'altra istanza
<damiano> poi creo il lanciatore
<jester-> damiano: killall skype
<jester-> Willy20: metti un ip non presente in rete
<Willy20> Ok jester, l'avevo già fatto prima, non avevo però inserito nulla in dns
<Willy20> ok fatto
<jester-> Willy20:  nei dns spazio dopo la virgola
<Willy20> sì
<jester-> salva
<Willy20> non si può cliccare la voce salva
<jester-> Willy20: avrai fatto qualche errore di scrittura
<jester-> Willy20: non c'è sblocca?
<Willy20> ho reinserito tutto, niente. no, non c'è sblocca
<alo21> ciao a tutti
<Joshua^Dunamis> !ciao | alo21
<ubot-it> alo21: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<alo21> se un bug su ubuntu è seguito sia da Launchpad che Debian
<alo21> Debian ha già creato la patch per quel bug...
<alo21> sarà messa anche per ubuntu?
<jester-> Willy20: fai uno shot e metti su imagebin
<alo21> Joshua^Dunamis: ciao :)
<Joshua^Dunamis> alo21: molto probabilmente
<jester-> !imagebin
<ubot-it> Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<alo21> sto usando harvest per rintracciare i bug
<alo21> http://harvest.ubuntu.com/opportunities/
<alo21> ma è attivo come portale?
<Joshua^Dunamis> alo21: il bug è segnalato in Launchpad?
<alo21> Joshua^Dunamis: si
<alo21> Joshua^Dunamis: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar-0.90/+bug/955455
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 955455 in sugar-0.90 "Typo in package description" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Joshua^Dunamis> alo21: hai modo di scaricare la patch di Debian e allegarla in un commento sul bug di ubuntu?
<alo21> Joshua^Dunamis: si la posso scaricare
<damiano> jester, purtroppo anche adesso non va... Né col comando né col lanciatore
<Joshua^Dunamis> alo21: allora entri nel bug di Launchpad scrivi un commento anche Debian patch e poi alleghi il file
<jester-> damiano: se è andato prima va anche adesso
<damiano> skype parte, però la webcam non funziona..
<jester-> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype
<Joshua^Dunamis> alo21: in questo modo andrà al maintener del pacchetto che potrà testarla e rilasciarla
<alo21> jester-: debian ha già allegato la patch su LP
<jester-> per cosa
<alo21> jester-: sbagliato scusa
<alo21> Joshua^Dunamis: debian ha già allegato la patch su LP, ma non so perché è stata declinata
<Willy20> quando inserisco la maschera il tasto salva non si può più cliccare
<jester-> perchè si fanno i dispetti a vicenda
<Joshua^Dunamis> alo21: non so che dirti magari c'è qualche problema e bisogna aspettare un po'
<alo21> Joshua^Dunamis: ok
<jester-> Willy20: fai uno shot del desktop
<jester-> !imagebin | Willy20
<ubot-it> Willy20: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Willy20> ok
<damiano> jester, ho risolto in questo modo: apro prima cheese, poi avvio la chiamata su skype e condivido in video l'intero schermo
<alo21> Joshua^Dunamis: ma solitamente si usa direttamente LP per trovare i bug da fixare, oppure si passa per harvest?
<Joshua^Dunamis> alo21: che io sappia direttamente LP
<damiano> grazie mille per la disponibilità : )
<damiano> buon proseguimento
<Willy20> http://imagebin.org/212244
<alo21> Joshua^Dunamis: ok... il canale di riferimento per i bug, oltre a ubuntu-bugs, sai quale potrebbe essere?
<Joshua^Dunamis> alo21: il canale di riferimento è proprio LaunchPad
<jester-> Willy20: la maschera
<alo21> Joshua^Dunamis: grazie mille e scusa per il disturbo
<jester-> Willy20: 255.0 non 2550
<damiano> buona serata a tutti
<Joshua^Dunamis> alo21: quale disturbo ;)
<Willy20> ok, adesso ha salvato
<jester-> eh
<Willy20> nella pagine del router 'configurazione lan' ho inserito il DHCP statico. adesso devo disconnettermi e riconnettermi?
<jester-> Willy20: riavviare il router se necessario
<Guest40491> ciao
<Guest40491> perche quando installo il dirver
<Guest40491> broadcom
<Guest40491> il wifi non si accende??
<Guest40491> con la versione precedente si accendeva
<jester-> Guest40491: sei connesso a internet?
<Guest40491> con chiavetta
<jester-> Guest40491: quindi funza
<Willy_20> grazie jester, ho risolto tutto!
<jester-> Willy_20: :D
<Guest40491> dlink
<jester-> Guest40491: funza la connessione wifi o no
<Guest40491> con wifi incorporato no
<Guest40491> con chiavetta si
<jester-> Guest40491: che driver hai installato
<Guest40491> This package contains Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driverfor use with Broadcom's BCM4311-, BCM4312-, BCM4313-, BCM4321-,BCM4322-, BCM43224-, and BCM43225-, BCM43227- and BCM43228-basedhardware.
<Willy_20> senti, ma conosci una guida online ben fatta che mi spieghi qualcosa sulle reti, gli indirizzi ip etc.? o magari un testo
<jester-> Guest40491: vai in driver aggiuntivi, disabilita lo sta e abilita il b43
<Guest40491> il 2o che mi dice e questo
<Guest40491> The SmartLink modem daemon is the application part of thedriver for recent modems produced by Smart Link Ltd.  This package replaces (along with hardware access drivers) the olddriver generation (2.7.x) which consisted of kernel modules only.  It needs a kernel driver to access the hardware. This can be eitherrecent ALSA (shipped with a newer kernel (>=2.6.4) with ALSA supportand snd-intel8x0m module) which is sufficient for bas
<jester-> Guest40491: in driver aggiuntivi?
<Guest40491> si si
<jester-> Guest40491: Guest40491 disabilita lo sta e attiva il b3 e stop
<jester-> b43
<Guest40491> e quale sarebbe
<Guest40491> modem software??
<jester-> Guest40491: impostazioni driver aggiuntivi
<Guest40491> fino a li ci sono
<jester-> Guest40491: togli lo sta che hai installato non so capisce come
<Guest40491> ed è disinstallato
<Guest40491> adesso sono con chiavetta dlink
<jester-> Guest40491: segui o trolli
<Guest40491> mi da soltanto 2 driver
<Guest40491> il b43 dove è
<jester-> Guest40491: fai cosi o viene natale http://paste.ubuntu.com/985627/
<Guest40491> ok
<Guest40491> copio nel terminale??
<jester-> se ci riesci col pensiero.....
<Guest40491> tranquillo..
<doubler7> qualcuno ha usato numero temporaneo per verificare l'username di facebook?
<giovanni> salve
<Guest16521> c /nick gionny1985
<Guest16521>  /nick gionny1985
<Guest16521> salve
<Guest16521> ho un pc a casa con ubuntu 5.0
<Guest16521> lo vorrei aggiornare a qualcosa di più recente
<Guest16521> ma non lo posso connettere a internet
<Guest16521> come posso fare con chiavetta usb
<Guest16521> o cd?
<jester-> Guest16521: cd o usb
<Guest16521> meglio se isb
<Guest16521> usb
<jester-> vedi te
<jester-> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<jester-> sempre che il pc supporti il boot da usb
<Guest40491> ciao!!1
<Guest40491> grazie mille
<Guest40491> per l'iauto
<Guest40491> e andato!!!
<Guest16521> grazie ora proverò
<FloodBotIt2> Guest40491: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Guest16521> poi al limite tornerò qua per ora grazie mille
<Guest40491> jester grazie!!
<Guest40491> e andato il wifi
<mikele> ciao qualcuno mi può aiutare per informazioni su tor e su proxy
<Ab3L> mikele: sei riuscito ad installare e far funzionare tor?
<mikele> no
<mikele> l'ho istallato ma nn sò come farlo funzionare ho dato dei comandi sul terminale prima seguendo le indicazioni sul forum dopo quando c'era da istallare tor-browser
<mikele> nn ho capito più nulla su un sito ci stavano dei consigli ed ho dato sempre comandi da terminale adesso ho istallato vidalia
<mikele> Ab3L: forse ho combinato casini
<Ab3L> mikele: se riesci a navigare in internet, non penso che ci siano casini. anch'io ho installato vidalia, ma non ho trovato come continuare (come dire a firefox di passare via tor)
<mikele> Ab3L: ok
<cartman_> ciao appena instalato ubuntu 12.04 con gnome shel ho qualche picolo problema generale di personalizazione... primo. esiste un modo per potenziare la mia ricezione wireles? fa i capricci
<naxil> ciao a tutti
<naxil> ho finalmente reinstallato 10.04 lte
<naxil> pero mi so scordato tutto...
<naxil> sono felice possessore di tre internet key,,
<naxil> ma succede che vengono riconosciute come memoria di massa..
<naxil> come si faceva?
<naxil> mi ricordo che facevo dei comandi per vedere da che porta usb era riconosciuta la pennina..
<naxil> e poi?
<maxadamo> naxil: la versione 10 è del 2010 ... la versione del 2012 è la 12
<enzotib> naxil, perché 10.04? se posso chiedere
<naxil> perche avevo gia il cd?
<maxadamo> enzotib: questa si chiama sinergia? :-)
<enzotib> maxadamo, più o meno :)
<naxil> e cmq se la 12 ha i driver delle penne.. posso scaricare i deb a mano
<naxil> intanto qualcuno usa internet key=
<naxil> ?
<maxadamo> naxil: ti insegnamo un tucco semplice ... escono 2 versioni ogni anno
<naxil> si si lo so
<maxadamo> il primo numero indica l'anno, e il secondo indica il mese
<naxil> ma la 10.04 si chiama LTE..
<naxil> quindi.. posso usarla a lungo termine no??
<maxadamo> limited edition? :)
<maxadamo> LTS LTS ... non LTE
<naxil> si ok
<naxil> insomma puoi aiutarmi?=
<naxil> devi dare modprobe?
<naxil> per aprire il seriale?
<cartman_> nesuno sa aiutare me?
<naxil> cio' na confusione
<maxadamo> non uso più la pennetta ... non mi ricordo... ti consiglio di provare a scaricare il CD della 12.04
<naxil> ma maxadamo cosa cambia...
<naxil> se non la riconosce nel 10 nemmeno nel 12..
<enzotib> naxil, mi pare che devi smontarla, poi probabilmente viene riconosciuta
<maxadamo> il supporto hardwareè sicuramente migliorato
<naxil> ho fatto eject..
<naxil> ma non e' partita
<maxadamo> e non mi stupirei se la pennetta con la 12 ti funzionasse senza fare nulla
<Ab3L> riavvio
<cartman_> allora proviamo con un piccolo ma fastidioso problema... come diavolo inserisco il tasto per ridurre ad icona la finestra?
<naxil> ma scusa..
<naxil> na cosa maxadamo
<naxil> ma non posso installare il network manager della 12 sulla 10?
<naxil> cmq mi ricordo.. che con la chiavetta vekkia. dovevo fare un po di casino
<naxil> questa e' nuova..
<naxil> uffa non voglio installare il 12
<naxil> provo con modemswitch
<naxil> cmq si con il nuovo ubuntu la riconosce..
<naxil> cmq se qualche genio sa come mai col nuovo si e col vekkio no.. e se e' possibile aggiornare il "vekkio" 10.04 con il nuovo network manager.. mi farebbe piacere ascoltare
<naxil> ok
<naxil> ho trovato il problema..
<naxil> spero di riuscire..
<naxil> ciaoooo
<motz> meglio openoffice o libreoffice?
<degli> io uso libre
<sckedsfed> Hi! i'm in trubles :( Flash videos aren't viewed in any case... Test pages for flash say "OK! Your flashplayer 11.1xxx has been installed correctly" but if I try any video, the "MISSING PLUGIN" message appears
<sckedsfed> I'm with Lubuntu11.10...I'm getting crazy http://imagebin.org/212253  &&  http://imagebin.org/212254
<enzotib> !english | sckedsfed
<ubot-it> sckedsfed: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<sckedsfed> ops
<sckedsfed> Non mi va il flash... Per nessun motivo: mi scrive "MISSING PLUGIN"
<sckedsfed> nelle pagine di test dice che il flash player è installato correttamente
<enzotib> sckedsfed, come l'hai installato?
<sckedsfed> vedete quei due screen shot!
<sckedsfed> sckedsfed: come da guida...
<sckedsfed> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<enzotib> sckedsfed, dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf'
<sckedsfed> enzotib: guarda il secondo screen ;)
<enzotib> sckedsfed, esegui il comando
<enzotib> !paste | sckedsfed
<ubot-it> sckedsfed: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<sckedsfed> ii  flashplugin-installer                 11.2.202.235ubuntu0.11.10.1             Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<sckedsfed> esce solo questo ^^
<enzotib> sckedsfed, che versione di ubuntu?
<sckedsfed> Lubuntu 11.10
<enzotib> sckedsfed, apt-cache policy flashplugin-istaller
<sckedsfed> N: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto flashplugin-istaller
<enzotib> sckedsfed, ho mancato una n
<enzotib> installer, non istaller
<sckedsfed> ah vero! :D
<enzotib> sckedsfed, non pastare qui
<sckedsfed> faccio pastebin????
<enzotib> sì
<anduci> ciao a tutti
<anduci> ho scaricato skype in .deb dal sito ufficiale...ora ocme lo installo?
<enzotib> anduci, doppio click dovrebbe andare
<sckedsfed> http://paste.ubuntu.com/985866/
<anduci> non succede niente enzotib
<enzotib> anduci, allora apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo dpkg -i Scaricati/skype.deb, o quello che è
<sckedsfed> quindi enzotib?
<anduci> ok provo
<enzotib> sckedsfed, ma da quando non funziona?
<sckedsfed> da sempre. voglio farlo funzionare ora!!
<sckedsfed> perche i video youtube html5 li vede
<sckedsfed> pero flash no
<sckedsfed> mi dice quel'errore di merda!!!!!!!!!!
<anduci> enzotib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/985869/
<sckedsfed> fanculo
<enzotib> sckedsfed, smettila di bestemmiare, per favore
<sckedsfed> ok
<anduci> l'icona nel menu me lha creata,ma le lo apro mi dice esecuzione del processo figlio skype nn riuscita file o directoy nn esistente
<anduci> enzotib
<enzotib> anduci, aspetta un attimo
<anduci> yes
<enzotib> sckedsfed, non ho molte idee, sembra a posto, possiamo provare a reinstallarlo, ma non ci credo molto che risolva
<sckedsfed> c ho provato 1000 volte
<sckedsfed> maledetto chromium..........e flash pure
<enzotib> sckedsfed, con firefox la stessa cosa?
<sckedsfed> non ce l'ho neanche
<enzotib> anduci, fai: sudo gdebi Scaricati/skype.deb
<anduci> sudo gdebi Scaricati/skype.deb?
<enzotib> anduci, con le dovute modifiche
<anduci> skype-ubuntu_2.2.0.35-1_amd64
<anduci> -.- scusa
<anduci> enzotib sudo: gdebi: command not found
<jester-> quello da repo i386 non va bene?
<enzotib> anduci, sudo apt-get install gdebi
<enzotib> anduci, e poi ripeti il comando di prima
<anduci> ok
<anduci> enzotib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/985884/
<enzotib> anduci, sudo apt-get purge skype
<enzotib> anduci, aspe'
<anduci> ok
<anduci> aspetto
<anduci> ma purge lo faccio lo stesso?
<enzotib> anduci, no, fai sudo apt-get -f install
<sckedsfed> enzotib anche firefox!!!!! rimane il box nero
<enzotib> sckedsfed, è tutto aggiornato?
<anduci> enzotib: Dopo quest'operazione, verranno occupati 258 MB di spazio su disco. ????
<enzotib> anduci, fa vedere
<sckedsfed>  sis si
<sckedsfed> forse non al max
<anduci> enzotib http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/985889/
<sckedsfed> firefox 11.0
<enzotib> anduci, hai un 64 bits?
<anduci> si
<anduci> sono quello di ieri...avevo un nick simile ma nn lo ricordavo...mi hai dato 1 mano
<enzotib> anduci, vedo che molti di quei pacchetti sono versioni a 32 bit, non so perché le vuole mettere
<enzotib> anduci, vediamo se dpkg -l | grep i386 dà qualche risultato
<anduci> su ubunto software center ce sl skype x 32 bit
<anduci> cmq enzotib ti ringrazio ma devo scappare...torno a scassarvi piu yardi :D
<anduci> tardi*
<enzotib> ok
<Drizamanuber> Ciao a tutti, ho un hp pavilion dv6 3127-el con due schede video: la prima è una Mobility radeon HD 4200, la seconda invece una Radeon HD 5600 Series, collegando il pc al televisore non succede niente, come posso risolvere il problema? premesso che con windows funziona
<Drizamanuber> p.s., collego il pc al televisore tramite una presa hdmi
<Drizamanuber> Ciao a tutti, ho un hp pavilion dv6 3127-el con due schede video: la prima è una Mobility radeon HD 4200, la seconda invece una Radeon HD 5600 Series, collegando il pc al televisore tramite una presa hdmi, non succede niente, come posso risolvere il problema? premesso che con windows funziona,
<Drizamanuber> esiste forse un altro modo per collegare il pc alla televisione?
<naxil> ciao
<naxil> sentite..
<naxil> sono riuscito ad avviare la pennina.. non so come ma e' andata
<naxil> da sola
<naxil> cmq ho un'altro problema
<naxil> ho installato flashplayer per vedere i video su firefox.. ma quando apro un video firefox si chiude da solo
<naxil> senza darmi nessun errore..
<nannes> Flash è una bestemmia, naxil... hai provato solo youtube o anche altri siti?
<naxil> no
<naxil> bestemmia in che senso?
<naxil> e' rognoso?
<naxil> bho
<naxil> si chiude da solo firefox..
<naxil> quando provo ad entrare tipo in siti come ansa.it
<nannes> !enter ! naxil, attentus
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nannes> !enter | naxil, attentus :P
<ubot-it> naxil, attentus :P: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<nannes> naxil: e da cosa sei sicuro che sia flash?
<naxil> perche l'ho appena installato da dentro youtube (firefox)
<nannes> lol è appena successo anche a me con midori XD
<nannes> aspe aspe
<naxil> cosa ti e' successo la stessa cosa che ha me?? ma scusa per vedere un log di cosa succede oppure i proccessi pendenti come si fa?
<nannes> o dio santo, è successo anche con altri 3 browsers!! :O :O
<nannes> (questo è il mio 2 pc eh, nel mio principale funge tutto)
<nannes> naxil: ho fatto provare anche altre persone e da' lo stesso errore!! :O dev'essere un bug del flashplayer.. per caso hai la versione 11.10 ?
<naxil> no
<naxil> la 10.04
<nannes> versione di flash?
<naxil> e che ne so.. l'ho installato da dentro youtube.. cioe' firefox mi ha detto che mancava un plugin e io ho messo installa
<naxil> risolto installando chromium.. i video ora vanno.. e si sente il sonoro... la cosa assurda e' che chromium ha installato in automatico adblock..
<naxil> ci sei nannes?
<naxil> e' meglio che parliamo qui e non su eng....
<nannes> lol scusa emergenza bagno
<nannes> comunque ho solo segnalato il problema, non ho scritto nient'altro su eng
<nannes> hai risolto?
<nannes> naxil: hai risolto?
<nannes> installare un altro browser non è risolvere lol D:
<mikele> ciao volevo chiedervi oggi ho provato a istallare tor e provoxy quando sono arrivato ad istallare torbutton non ci riesco come faccio?
<mikele> vidalia è sconsigliato ma tor button non c'è più per firefox
<naxil> si lo so che installare un'altro broswer non si risolve.. forse basta aggiornare firefox
<naxil> visto che io usavo firefox base della 10.04
<mikele> carlin0: ciao scusami se ti disturbo ma volevo dirti di leggere quello che ho scritto e se puoi aiutarmi
<nannes> mikele: non serve a niente privoxy con linux
<nannes> naxil ma che versione hai di flash?
<naxil> come faccio a vederlo?
<nannes> mikele: basta leggere la guida dal sito di tor, è così semplice... -.-
<Carlin0> mikele, sorry non conosco tor & C.
<mikele> e per connettermi in anonimato come faccio?
<nannes> lol impara prima un po' di teoria di base sulle reti, poi usa tor. Odio i niubbi che vogliono subito usare tor&c senza saper neanche come funzionano
<nannes> mikele: leggi, sul sito di TOR e su google trovi info preziosissime.
<mikele> ok grazie nannes
<naxil> annnes
<naxil> nannes
<naxil> una cosa voglio sapere da te.. secondo te e' possibile sherare una connessione GSM (PENNINA) con un'altro dispositivo solo usando una scheda di rete pci (SENZA UN ROUTER?)
<nannes> naxil:  Intendi collevare la pennina al pc1, e collegare tramite la scheda di rete pci l'altro pc2 ?
<naxil> si
<naxil> veramente vollevo collegarci l'xbox..
<naxil> cmq il sistema e' quello
<naxil> e' che da winzoz riesco a parlare con la xbox (FTP/ WEBGUI) ma niente share di internet
<nannes> naxil: possibile è possibile. Un po' impegnativo però
<nannes> lorenzo_: sei il Lorenzo della wii?
<nannes> o sei un altro lorenzo? :P
<lorenzo_> nannes, lol sì sono quello della qii
<lorenzo_> wii
<lorenzo_> :)
<lorenzo_> ciao :)
<FloodBotIt2> lorenzo_: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<lorenzo_> come stai nannes?
<nannes> we! :D ce l'hai fatta alla fine?? ti han risposto dal forum? :D
<nannes> io bene! you?
<naxil> cosa?
<lorenzo_> nannes, no! non mi ha risposto
<naxil> cmq nannes si
<lorenzo_> comunque alla fine mi sa che prenderò un router da mettere tra la wii e la vodafone station
<naxil> volevo sherare la connessione della pennina usb tramite una semplice scheda di rete
<lorenzo_> anche se nel frattempo ho comprato una tv che si connette via wifi, è possibile che la wii non serva più per netflix
<nannes> !ics
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ics'
<nannes> !condivisioneconnessione
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nannes> naxil: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<naxil>   nannes ma e' possibile?
<naxil> insomma ubuntu genera na specie di router virtuale?
<nannes> naxil: si esatto.
<nannes> routing software,
<naxil> cosa che winzoz non riesce a fare?
<nannes> si può fare facilmente con iptables
<naxil> devo installare qualche cosa in particolare?
<nannes> naxil: si che fa... però con le solite cazzille dei suoi protocolli
<naxil> nannes
<naxil> come faccio a dare una path a ubuntu?
<naxil> cioe' ho spostato delle librerie per compilare e logicamente non trova niente quando faccio make..
<naxil> come faccio a dirgli dove puntare?
<anduci> ciao....mi è comparso un segnale di divieto, dove mi dice errore brokecounter >0
<naxil> ragazzi.. ma come mi sposto e do le path variabili ambiente su ubuntu?
<nannes> naxil: come in tutti i linux
<a7x> un'ora dopo...
<nannes> non sono sempre attaccato
<nannes> al monito
<nannes> r
<anduci> ciao....mi è comparso un segnale di divieto nella barra di menu, dove mi dice errore brokecounter >0
<naxil> c'e' nessuno?
<naxil> sto ammattendo
<avici> ciao
<avici> mi è comparso l'icona di divieto sulla barra di menu, dicendomi errore broken count >0 e provando a fare gli aggiornamenti mi dice Verificare se sono in uso repository di terze parti. Qualora così fosse, disabilitarli, poiché questi sono talvolta causa di problemi. Inoltre eseguire il seguente comando in un terminale: apt-get install -f
<Joshua^Dunamis> avici: fammi capire meglio
<avici> si
<Joshua^Dunamis> avici: che versione di ubuntu hai?
<avici> allora stasera volevo scaricare skype x 64 bit ma mi ha dato problemi...son venuto qui e mi stava dando 1 mano enzotib
<Joshua^Dunamis> avici: e poi?
<avici> mi ha fatto fare qlc aggiornamento ma ha visto ke tanti pacchetti erano x la 32 bit
<Joshua^Dunamis> avici: okkk
<avici> poi sono dovuto andare via
<avici> e mi son trovato quello di cui ho scritto sopra
<avici> ah cmq ho ubuntu 11.10
<Joshua^Dunamis> avici: ma tu hai fatto l'aggiornamento di skype?
<Joshua^Dunamis> avici: cioè alla fine hai installato tutti quei pacchetti a 32bit?
<avici> no skype nn lo avevo...lo ho cercato sul software center ma cera solo x la 32 bit e nn potevo scaricare..allora sn andato sul sito a scaricarla...ma quando lho installata e provata ad aprire mi diceva Esecuzione del processo figlio "skype" non riuscita (File o directory non esistente)
<avici> allora son venuto qui...no Joshua^Dunamis non li ho scaricati..xo qualche comando enzo me lha fatto scrivere
<Joshua^Dunamis> avici: quindi non hai installato quei pacchetti
<avici> non so dirti cosa xo
<Joshua^Dunamis> avici: ok comincia digintando su terminale sudo apt-get -f install
<avici> no xke erano piu di 250 mb e mi sembrava strano
<avici> ok
<avici> ecco
<avici> spe ti metto il paste
<Joshua^Dunamis> avici: si
<avici> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/986338/
<avici> credo che ero arrivato a questo punto con enzo,ma nn ho proceduto xke son dovuto uscire
<Joshua^Dunamis> avici: già, si vede però che hai installato un pacchetto che richiede quelle dipendenze. Ora rispondi no a quell'output
<avici> fatto
<Joshua^Dunamis> poi digita dpkg -l | grep skype
<Joshua^Dunamis> avici: dammi l'output
<avici> Joshua^Dunamis: iU  skype                                  2.2.0.35-1                              Skype
<Joshua^Dunamis> avici: okkk ora dai sudo apt-get --purge remove skype
<avici> Joshua^Dunamis: scusa mi si era bloccata la finestra, hai scritto qualcosa?
<avici> Joshua^Dunamis: sono arrivato qua iU  skype  2.2.0.35-1  Skype
<avici> io vado...torno domani
<avici> grazie lo stesso
#ubuntu-it 2013-05-06
<akis24> giorno
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<ScanI4> Salve, sto riparando un computer esso ha ubuntu, devo fargli delle cose ma il proprietario non ricorda la password, come posso fare
<remix_tj> !password | ScanI4
<ubot-it> ScanI4: Per recuperare la password seguire le indicazioni che trovate su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<ScanI4> Grazie mille
<Etneo> dopo up-grade da 12.10 at 13.04 non vedo l'icona del multi desktop
<mistya> Buongiorno, non riesco a trovare informazioni su come condividere una cartella in rete con ubuntu 13.04
<mistya> su gnome c'era nel menu contestuale di nautilus le opzioni di condivisione.. ma con unity sembra scomparsa.
<SuperMan88_> SAlve a tutti
<mistya> Salve SuperMan88
<mook> buongiorno, ho un problema con una partizione ntfs a cui non riesco ad accedere dal file manager, mi da un errore in cui dice che non è possibile montarla perchè windows non si è chiuso correttamente (infatti si è stranamente inchiodato))
<mook> uso ubuntu 13.04 e windows 8
<enzotib> mook, mi pare che ti sei già risposto, inoltre mi pare che ne avevamo già parlato
<enzotib> mook, devi riavviare con windows e chiudere correttamente
<mook> eccoti, infatti, solo che il problema si è riproposto e mi avevi aiutato a montarla almeno in lettura, ma non ci riesco più
<enzotib> mook, se vuoi montarla in lettura, cominciamo con sudo fdisk -l e sudo blkid, entrambi su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | mook
<ubot-it> mook: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mook> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5638046/
<mook> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5638050/
<enzotib> mook, quale ti interessava, la sda4?
<mook> si, e cmq tieni presente che la sda3 (quella in cui è installata windows) non sono mai riuscita a montarla ora che ci penso, ma al momento lasciamo stare
<enzotib> mook, sudo mkdir -p /media/dati
<enzotib> mook, e poi sudo mount -o ro /dev/sda4 /media/dati
<Etneo> dopo up-grade da 12.10 at 13.04 non vedo l'icona del multi desktop
<mook> mi dice mount: il device speciale dev/sda4 non esiste
<mook> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5638066/
<enzotib> mook, poi hai messo lo / prima di dev ed ha funzionato
<enzotib> mook, nautilus /media/dati
<mook> ok, adesso la vedo
<mook> questa è la procedura? cosi la prossima volta evito di chiedere 2 volte la stessa cosa
<enzotib> mook, il mkdir iniziale non serve più, in effetti
<mook> ok, potrei montare anche quella che non riuscivo mai a vedere di cui ti ho scritto prima immagino
<enzotib> mook, certo
<mook> enzotib grazie mille, sei sempre gentilissimo e disponibile
<enzotib> mook, figurati
<seba__> salve a tutti, qualcuno può spiegarmi come funziona la chat i ubuntu? Io ho ubuntu 12.04 LTS, in alto a destra vicino a data nome utente ecc ecc c'è una busta, clicco e vado su chat, mi si apre una finestrella tutta bianca, a che serve?
<jerry_> qualcuno puo aiutarmi a installare un tar.gz .. grazie
<enzotib> jerry_, un tar.gz no si installa, al massimo si estrae, se poi dentro c'è del software allora dovrebbero esserci istruzioni precise sul come usarlo
<enzotib> jerry_, in tal caso è molto probabile che il software sia già disponibile nei repositories di ubuntu
<Motu_> salve dovrei installare su ubuntu una scheda audio esterna marca Motu
<jerry_> grazie mille, purtroppo non c'è nella repository. L'ho gia estratto, e sto seguendo le istruzioni ma mi da errori
<Motu_> qualcuno sa se è supportata questa marca?
<cyberpork> Salve gente!
<cyberpork> una domandona... come posso condividere la mia rete dal portatile ad un tablet android?
<cyberpork> con la rete ad-hoc la vede ma non si connette, c'è altra soluzione?
<enzotib> cyberpork, il portatile accede a internet? se sì, come?
<jester-> cyberpork: forse ha la scheda wifi che non supporta
<jester-> deve andare supportare il monitor mode
<jerry_> dove trovo altre repositories ? magari li c'è il package che cerco
<cyberpork> il portatile accede con la eth, e la connessione ad hoc funziona bene con altri pc
<enzotib> jerry_, se dici cos'è
<cyberpork> ma il tablet non si riesce a connettere anche se la visualizza tra le reti disponibili
<jerry_> è questo:   http://sourceforge.net/projects/lmule/?source=dlp
<enzotib> cyberpork, mah, so che alcuni smartphone non supportano la connessione a reti ad-hoc
<enzotib> cyberpork, perché invece non fai la condivisione con networkmanager?
<cyberpork> ho letto anche io di questo ma a differenza di altri in rete a me la vede la rete creata ad hoc
<cyberpork> enzotib, credo che tu intenda la rete ad hoc condivisa del network manager, ed è proprio quella che uso normalmente
<enzotib> jerry_, ma aMule non ti va bene?
<cyberpork> la domanda nello specifico è: come posso condividere la mia rete in alternativa ? c'è un'altro metodo oltre quello della rete ad-hoc che crea il network manager?
<jerry_> in amule non si connette a Kad
<enzotib> jerry_, e la soluzione è cambiare programma secondo te?
<jerry_> volevo provare almeno
<jester-> cyberpork: se la wifi non supporta non c'è verso
<enzotib> jerry_, il problema del kad dovrebbe risolversi facilmente
<jerry_> <enzotib>  conosci bene amule? magari puoi aiutarmi
<enzotib> jerry_, possiamo provare a vedere, ma in genere il problema è sul router
<jester-> cyberpork: guarda sul sido aircrack che passano dei driver per le schede che non supportano usando il driver del kernel
<jester-> sito*
<enzotib> jester-, ed2K si connette con id alto?
<jester-> enzotib: a patto di avere il forward delle porte
<enzotib> jester-, appunto
<jerry_> Grazie. ho gia aperto le porte. sono in high ID su ED2k. A dire il vero sono solo riuscito ad aprire la porta per TCP,. Invece UDP rimane chiusa
<cyberpork> jester-, guarda che la rete ad-hoc la creo tranquillamente è solo che cercavo un'altro modo per crearla dato che il dispositivo android non riesce a connettersi
<enzotib> jerry_, che errore riporta sul log?
<jester-> cyberpork: non si connette perchè appunto la scheda non fa il monitor
<jerry_> scusa, dove lo trovo il log?
<enzotib> jerry_, e poi kad usa udp, quindi potrebbe essere quello il problema
<jester-> cyberpork: prova a mettere su una vpn
<kraig> ciao a tutti
<enzotib> jerry_, nella pagina principale di amule, prima scheda in basso
<jester-> cyberpork: lo fa nm ma non chiedermi i dati che non lo so
<jerry_> ecco forse perchè. Ma come la apro la porta per UDP ?
<enzotib> jerry_, secondo me sul router devi aprire anche le udp, altrimenti non va kad
<cyberpork> jester-, mmm ok grazie vedrò un pò e per quanto riguarda i driver aircrack servono per metterla in monitor?
<enzotib> jerry_, devi smanettare sul router, non è standard, ma si fa uguale a tcp, devi solo specificare
<jester-> jerry_: se hai piu di un pc in rete ti serve la rete in ip statico
<kraig> dopo anni (usavo la 10.04 con gnome2) vorrei riprovare ubuntu (ora 13.04) e dopo averlo memorizzato nella penna usb con unetbootin, non parte anche se ho impostato l'avvio dal bios (pc acer del 2007). che fare?
<jester-> cyberpork: certo visto che va a tampinare altre reti mandata e ritorno
<jerry_> no, adesso ho solo questo collegato. Ma la procedura per aprire le porte sul router è la stessa, che sia TCP o UDP
<jester-> cyberpork: che scheda wifi monta il pc
<jerry_> scusa, non trovo il log di amule
<enzotib> kraig, prova la procedura con dd
<kraig> cioe^
<kraig> cioè?
<jerry_> scusa, l'ho trovato
<kraig> zammy è un mio amico
<kraig> sta qui per vedere anche lui :D
<enzotib> kraig, o con cat:  sudo sh -c 'cat file.iso > /dev/sdb'
<zammy> per lurkare
<kraig> comunque che devo fare? se ho fatto tutto da regolamento
<enzotib> kraig, supponendo che /dev/sdb è la pendrive
<kraig> sdb1
<enzotib> kraig, unetbootin non è da regolamento
<kraig> vabbe era un battuta
<enzotib> kraig, no, devi farlo sull'intera penna, non sulla partizione
<zammy> solo usbtoflash
<zammy> come si chiama
<zammy> quello è da regolamento
<enzotib> kraig, ripeto:  sudo sh -c 'cat file.iso > /dev/sdb'
<enzotib> kraig, poi un sudo sync
<kraig> cioè la partizione sdb1 già esistente nella penna (8gb, non esitono più da 4gb da me) comprata ieri, dovevo eliminarla e partizionare tutta la penna sempre in fat32 giusto? aevo sto sospetto, infatti lo volevo fare prima questa operazione ma ho desistito perchè gparted sta una vita a controllare i dispositivi
<kraig> ok
<enzotib> kraig, non devi partizionare niente
<enzotib> kraig, quel comando sovrascrive tutto
<kraig> quei comandi sono solo su ubuntu, no? io al momento sono su manjaro, non so se funziona
<enzotib> kraig, è lo stesso
<kraig> ok
<enzotib> basta che sia linux
<kraig> certo..... ci mancherebbe che sia bsd :D
<zammy> lol
<kraig> provo
<enzotib> kraig, non so se manjaro usa sudo, sennò regolati di conseguenza per fare le cose da root
<kraig> si lo usa
<zammy> si lo usa
<kraig> anche su volendo
<zammy> manjaro è ubuntu based...
<kraig> zammy è anche lui in manjaro penso
<kraig> manjaro è arch based
<zammy> no io su bodhilinux ubuntu 12.04 based
<kraig> come ubuntu sta su debian
<kraig> zammy
<zammy> ok
<zammy> ora lo sanno tutti
<kraig> allora
<kraig> quel comando cosa fa? per mia cultura dico
<kraig> cancella tutto nella pendrive compreso eventuale partizione e immete la iso?
<zammy> ha detto sovrascrive... immagino ti mette il file iso dentro la penna
<enzotib> kraig, sì, copia byte a byte
<kraig> e penso che file.iso dovrei sotituiro con il come della iso ovviamente, e quella iso la dovrei spostare nella home principale no?
<enzotib> a partire dal primo byte dell'MBR della pendrive
<zammy> si krai
<kraig> spero che vada tutto bene perchè una sdb esiste ma non è allocata (con pochi mb) mah
<enzotib> kraig, si il nome del file.iso devi metterlo tu, non c'è bisogno che lo sposti, puoi fare cat ~/Scaricati/file.iso > /dev/sdb
<zammy> ~ sta per /home
<kraig> e se lo metto nella home per evitare errori di percorso, metto solo il suo nome senza percorso prima? perchè ovviamente è automatico il link, no?
<zammy> già
<kraig> ok
<kraig> immaginavo
<kraig> cmq come vi siete trovati con la 13.04 anche se non è lts?
<kraig> così tanto per curiosità
<cyberpork> jester-, non so ma come driver usa iwl3945
<zammy> ho visto review online è mi sembra apposto
<kraig> ho notato dai video su youtube che è una scheggia a confronto ad altre precedenti versioni
<kraig> si infatti
<jerry_> scusate ma in amule UDP puo solo essere  collegato alla porta 4665 ?  non si puo cambiare?
<enzotib> jerry_, certo che si può cambiare
<zammy> di queste cose se ne parlano pero in #ubuntu-it-chat kraig
<enzotib> jerry_,  in preferenze
<jerry_> no.. anche in preferenze è fisso
<kraig> scusate per la domanda impertinente per il canale non adatto
<zammy> lol
<zammy> io trollavo alla grande qua dentro prima di scoprirlo e sono molto tolleranti...
<enzotib> jerry_, preferenze->connessione->porta upd estesa
<kraig> sudo sh -c 'cat ubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64.iso > /dev/sdb' ho notato una cosa, devo includere l'apice finale?
<enzotib> kraig, sì
<kraig> grazie
<kraig> anche se sembro una zecca con le domande ;)
<zammy> ma figurati
<jerry_> qualsiasi valore inserisco in quel campo, al reboot di amule me lo cambia.  Invece UDP port for server request (TCP+3) non si puo cambiare. Anche per voi è cosi?
<zammy> jerry_, io uso mldonkey
<enzotib> jerry_, sì è 3 numeri oltre quello tcp,
<enzotib> jerry_, cambiando l'una cambia anche l'altra
<enzotib> jerry_, il fatto che rimetta a posto l'altra è strano, non è che hai qualche problema con i permessi sul file di conf di amule?
<kraig> dopo che ho immesso la password nel terminale
<kraig> non compare più niente
<kraig> penso che sta già operando
<zammy> non è verbose...
<enzotib> kraig, devi aspettare che torna il prompt
<kraig> si infatti
<kraig> più o meno quanto ci può stare? 700 mb e passa
<kraig> di iso
<kraig> ok tornato il prompt
<enzotib> kraig, sudo sync
<enzotib> ed è fatta
<kraig> sudo sync fatto
<kraig> questo comando cosa fa?
<davegarath> kraig: sincronizza quanto c'è in memoria su disco
<enzotib> salva tutto quello che è rimasto in memoria, così puoi staccare la pendrive
<enzotib> io vado, ciao
<zammy> EXPELLIAMUS
<kraig> ho notato a occio che c'è fors euna cartella inmeno a confronto come era prima tutti i dati in pendrive
<kraig> cioa e grazie
<jester-> cyberpork: lspci | grep -i network
<zammy> kraig, dovrai riavviare
<kraig> si infatti
<zammy> wow c'è ancora cyberpork
<zammy> da quanto tempo che non entravo qua
<zammy> XD
<kraig> ma devo allontanarmi un attimo (in bagno per la precisione)..... xD poi riavio.... spero che vada (penso proprio di si).... :)
<zammy> W DIO TROLL
<kraig> idem ma non da un client
<kraig> da web
<cyberpork> jester-, Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<jester-> cyberpork: non è una scheda recente, vedi sul sito aircrack se c'è un driver
<cyberpork> jester-, ok spero non sia una cosa troppo laboriosa che non sono pratico di aircrack driver schede monitor etc
<kraig> scusate
<kraig> se ancora disturbo
<kraig> una un utente enzo mi pare che sia
<kraig> con quel comando che mi ha fatto utilizzare per masterizzare nella pennausb l'immagine iso dell'ultimo buntu
<kraig> si è andato a buon fine e addirittura la penna ha preso il nome della sio
<kraig> ma il bios adirritura ora non riconosce neanche la penna stessa
<kraig> ditemi cosa dovri fare ora
<kraig> mannaggia oggi son dislessico nello scrivere asd
<kraig> non c'è nessuno?
<kraig> :(
<Drizamanuber> ho problemi di surriscaldamento con ubuntu 13.04 su un hp pavilion dv6 3127el
<davegarath> kraig: il tuo bios supporta la scelta del dispositivo di boo ?
<davegarath> *boot
<kraig> si ovvio
<kraig> infatti prima di fare quell'operazione lo riconosceva
<kraig> mah
<kraig> che bello ci voglioni i salti mortali per masterizzare un cavolo di penna -.- ma vabbe...
<kraig> siamo nel 2013
<kraig> xD
<kraig> scusate il sarcasmo
<kraig> lo*
<enzotib> kraig, quella procedura è standard e non ho mai avuto problemi
<kraig> invec io si
<kraig> il bios ora non l'ho riconosce neanche
<kraig> -.-
<kraig> anche cambiando porta
<kraig> -.-
<kraig> non sto trovando neanche una wiki in buntu-it per questo o sono io menomato
<kraig> vabbe
<kraig> niente?
<kraig> avvio gparted
<kraig> di nuovo
<enzotib> kraig, forse hai sbagliato qualcosa nella creazione della pendrive, oppure la iso era scaricata male
<enzotib> hai controllato la checksum?
<kraig> no
<enzotib> !md5sum
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<kraig> ormai gparted sta formattando la penna
<kraig> strano, in tutta la mia vita informatica non ho avuto bisogno di verificare le immagini iso, andava sempre bene
<kraig> boh
<enzotib> kraig, se non va un motivo ci deve essere, stiamo cercando di capire
<kraig> si
<kraig> ok
<kraig> sto provando sudo dd if=/home/angelo/ubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdb
<kraig> vedendo qui http://0b4dtr1p0.wordpress.com/2013/01/21/effettuare-backup-e-creare-usb-avviabili-con-dd-su-ubuntu-guida/
<mistya> Buongiorno
<mistya> ma la nuova lens per i social network funziona a cazzo o sono io che non riesco a farla andare?
<mistya> Ogni tanto, randomnicamente, mi mostra notifiche di cose di settimane fa. Se apro la lens invece non mi trova nulla. http://screencloud.net/v/2gI4
<kraig> [angelo@orion ~]$ sudo dd if=/home/angelo/ubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdb
<kraig> [sudo] password for angelo:
<kraig> 1607680+0 record dentro
<kraig> 1607680+0 record fuori
<kraig> 823132160 byte (823 MB) copiati, 333,518 s, 2,5 MB/s
<kraig> niente!!! dopo aver fatto anche con quest'altro metodo, il bios contiua a non riconoscere la penna tra le sue opzioni, infatti non avvia.
<kraig> è un impresa fare un pennetta usb del cavolo nel 2013? una soluzione efficace non esiste?
<enzotib> kraig, le soluzioni che hai usato funzionano, il tuo pc ha qualche problema
<gigirock> Buongiorno, installa ubu gnome 13 64 bit sul portatile e tutto e' ok , aggiorno i driver nvidia e non ho errori di sorta, al reboot mi ritrovo la login del gnome ma non accedo la risposta e' "terminate session gnome" posso solo riavviare e mi riappare un altro login..... dalla recovery accedo come root senza problemi
<kraig> enzotib
<kraig> la penna l'ha riconosceva il bios
<kraig> dopo che ho fatto quello che mi avevi detto non l'ha riconosce più
<kraig> dimmi tu come dovrei comparti con sta penna -.-
<enzotib> kraig, mi stai accusando di averti rovinato la pendrive?
<kraig> non so più cosa
<kraig> no
<kraig> ma non l'ha riconosce più
<kraig> lo comprata ieri
<zammy> kraig, http://tuxboot.org/download/
<enzotib> kraig, ma non l'hai anche formattata con gparted?
<enzotib> kraig, gparted l'ha riconosciuta, o no?
<zammy> per me è l'ultima spiaggia poi per me puoi anche defenstrare il tuo pc dopo questo
<akis24> ciao
<kraig> gparted l'ha rincosciuta
<kraig> e ha pure ora prima di fare l'ultima operazione
<kraig> gli ha scritto pure la tabella ms-dos
<kraig> e basta
<enzotib> quindi significa che la pendrive non ha problemi
<kraig> e nel riconoscere di nuovo i dispositivi sta una vista con la barra di avanzamento che fa destra sinistra
<kraig> ci mancherebbe
<zammy> poi bisogna dirla sta cosa kraig che non sei nella chat di supporto giusta... non facciamo cose arch qua è ubuntu
<kraig> si ma
<kraig> i metodi sono simili
<kraig> e ancora a maggior ragione è per ubuntu
<kraig> zammy perfavore
<enzotib> !usbwin | kraig se vuoi usare un altro metodo, da windows
<ubot-it> kraig se vuoi usare un altro metodo, da windows: Scarica PenDriveLinux (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<kraig> i dvd li ho finit
<gigirock> infatti diamo supporto a chi sperimenta ubu gnome e non va + na mazza .-..... sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnome-session ?
<zammy> no enzotib non ne vuole sapere di windows
<kraig> non ho windows
<kraig> sono manjaro
<kraig> solo*
<enzotib> kraig, hai un altro pc?
<kraig> si ma quello è di mia sorella e ha un hard disk precario
<kraig> ci naviga solo per evitare il tracollo dellhd
<enzotib> kraig, dico solo di provare se la pendrive si avvia sull'altro pc
<zammy> però davvero tuxboot risolve sempre e sicuramente perché è unetbootin però versione core... cioè te lo installa come qualsiasi applicazione direttamente da repository
<enzotib> così ci togliamo il dubbio se è la pendrive o il tuo pc
<zammy> però se su ubuntu
<kraig> però strano
<kraig> l'ha riconosceva fresca di fattura
<kraig> mah
<enzotib> vabbè, io più di questo non posso fare
<kraig> cioè con quella partizione
<kraig> idem
<kraig> io ho paura a provarlo da mia sorella
<kraig> visto il delicato boot che ha
<zammy> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:thomas.tsai/ubuntu-tuxboot && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install tuxboot
<kraig> per non parlare del hd
<kraig> di nuovo sto apt-get zammy
<kraig> non esiste in manjaro
<kraig> ricordi?
<zammy> allora non puoi lamentarti da questi ubuntiniani
<kraig> al massimo pacman -S
<kraig> zammy
<gigirock> !info pacman
<ubot-it> pacman (source: pacman): Chase Monsters in a Labyrinth. In component universe, is optional. Version 10-17ubuntu2 (raring), package size 28 kB, installed size 160 kB
<cristian_c> gigirock, lol
<kraig> l'ho fai apposta? fino ad ora abbiamo fatto cose che sono andate in qualasiasi distro perchè comune
<enzotib> kraig, zammy vabbè, se dovete parlare tra di voi potete anche usare messaggi privati
<kraig> infatti
<cristian_c> lol
<zammy> kraig, infatti le hai provate tutte
<zammy> o ti rivolgi ad arch
<enzotib> zammy, stop please
<zammy> o con gli extra che esulano dal mio campo di conoscenze linux
<zammy> non ne cavi un niente
<enzotib> zammy, stop please (secondo avvertimento)
<kraig> fermo, privato magari zammy :)
<zammy> ma io sono sempre fuori da ubuntu-it sono qui estemporaneamente... poi io e kraig abbiamo sempre dibattuto e continueremo se vorremo
<zammy> XD
<zammy> appunto
<kraig> si ma non è luogo qui, punto.
<kraig> l'hai detto tu stesso, quindi stiop.
<mistya> ma la nuova lens per i social network funziona a cazzo o sono io che non riesco a farla andare?  Ogni tanto, randomnicamente, mi mostra notifiche di cose di settimane fa. Se apro la lens invece non mi trova nulla. http://screencloud.net/v/2gI4
<kraig> una domandina
<kraig> se gparted mi dice questo: /dev/sdb contains GPT signatures, indicating that it has a GPT table.  However, it does not have a valid fake msdos partition table, as it should.  Perhaps it was corrupted -- possibly by a program that doesn't understand GPT partition tables.  Or perhaps you deleted the GPT table, and are now using an msdos partition table.  Is this a GPT partition table?
<kraig> cosa dovrei risponder: si o no?
<kraig> o cmq cosa vuole dire...
<gigirock> cristian_c: sono fermo al palo con la versione gnome.... che faccio
<kraig> ongi volta che avvio gparted quando è collegato la penna, lo dice sempre. prima della prtizione cancellata no.
<enzotib> kraig, che sulla pendrive c'è o c'è stata una tabella delle partizioni non msdos, come invece c'è di solito
<kraig> quindi?
<enzotib> kraig, ce l'hai un'altra pendrive?
<kraig> si
<kraig> ma ho dati miei
<enzotib> kraig, e non li puoi copiare da qualche altra parte? magari sulla prima pendrive?
<kraig> stesso modello, capienza e marca (verbatim)
<cristian_c> gigirock, non ti abbattere XD
<kraig> si ma cosa devo rispondere a gparted ? almeno cosi partiziono questo
<enzotib> kraig, digli di no, che non è GPT
<kraig> se no dove li posso mettere i dati
<kraig> ok
<cristian_c> gigirock, non può piovere per sempre
<kraig> citazione dal primo film  di corvo :)
<cristian_c> ciao, da un po' non fungoo più i tasti volume del laptop
<cristian_c> *non fungono
<cristian_c> in particolare il toggle non 'toggla' bene
<cristian_c> toggla a metà
<cristian_c> riesco a impostare l'audio muto, ma non riesco a ripristinare
<cristian_c> Qualche idea?
<n1am> cristian_c:  con xfce?
<cristian_c> n1am, no
<Cali3> Raga , qualcuno sa dirmi un programma per scaricare la musica ?
<enzotib> !chat | Cali3
<ubot-it> Cali3: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<n1am> cristian_c:  mi sono imbattuto pochi giorni fa con questo problema, il tutto era dovuto al fatto che l'applicazione che gestisce le hotkey (nel mio caso xfce-volumed) comunicava con alsa e non con pulseaudio
<n1am> cristian_c:  quando ti succede questa cosa devi andare nel pannello di configurazione audio e dare l'unmute?
<cristian_c> n1am, la cosa strana è che il problema si verifica da poco tempo
<cristian_c> n1am, perché prima fungeva tutto
<cristian_c> n1am, sì, devo comunque aprire l'applet del volum e rogliere la spunta
<cristian_c> l'unmute da tasto non funge :(
<n1am> usi gnome o unity?
<cristian_c> nessuno dei due
<n1am> lxde? :D
<enzotib> cristian_c, che minchia usi?
<cristian_c> enzotib, lol
<cristian_c> n1am, sì
<n1am> hai provato ad impostare la combinazione dei tasti del mute su "amixer sset Master toggle"
<n1am> lxde... perchè cristian_c è un vero duro :D
<cristian_c> n1am, non sono tasti fn
<cristian_c> n1am, però la tua tesi di prima è affascinante
<cristian_c> n1am, no, perché il pc è più veloce
<cristian_c> :P
<n1am> io ho smadonnato sabato per questo problema.. dopo un aggiornamento abbastanza sostanzioso
<cristian_c> n1am, mi affascina il discorso di alsa e pulseaudio
<cristian_c> n1am, magari posso fare qualche cosa
<cristian_c> n1am, io ho pavucontrol, ma avevo installato xfce4-mixer che poi ho disinstallato
<n1am> io ho cercato e in tutti i forum e il problema era proprio dovuto a pulseaudio
<n1am> infatti per risolvere ho dovuto modificare un'impostazione in xconf su xfce-mixer
<n1am> :D
<n1am> ti giro i link in cui ho trovato la soluzione
<n1am> http://grumbel.blogspot.it/2011/10/fixing-volume-control-in-xfce4.html
<n1am> http://forum.manjaro.org/index.php?topic=992.0
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> n1am, devo capirci un po'
<cristian_c> n1am, lowering the volume to minimum wouldn't mute <--- questo accade anche a me
<cristian_c> muting was possible with the keyboard, unmuting was not
<cristian_c> e anche questo chiaramente
<cristian_c> n1am, diciamo che ci sono tutti i sintomi
<n1am> cristian_c:  io in più avevo il problema che passando da casse a cuffie andava in mute, ma probabilmente questo è un problema diverso
<cristian_c> sì, è diverso
<cristian_c> inoltre, abbassando il volume non cambia molto l'icona dell'applet
<cristian_c> non più di tanto
<cristian_c> e viceversa
<mistya> ma la nuova lens per i social network funziona a cazzo o sono io che non riesco a farla andare?  Ogni tanto, randomnicamente, mi mostra notifiche di cose di settimane fa. Se apro la lens invece non mi trova nulla. http://screencloud.net/v/2gI4
<guirosdue> ciao
<guirosdue> volevo delle info su open office, sono nel posto giusto?
<cristian_c> guirosdue, vorrai dire, libreoffice
<guirosdue> no open office
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> !openoffice
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Ufficio/OpenOffice.org/Dizionario
<cristian_c> !info openoffice
<ubot-it> Package openoffice does not exist in raring
<cristian_c> guirosdue, nei repository ufficiali c'è soltanto libreoffice
<guirosdue> ma per chiedere info a qualcuno esperto?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | guirosdue
<ubot-it> guirosdue: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<guirosdue> ok
<cristian_c> mistya, ho trovato qualcosa
<mistya> cristian_c, dicami
<cristian_c> ne parliamo nell'altro chan
<guirosdue> uno open office su ubuntu 10,10, e quando ricevo file da win docx  i moduli creati in foglio di calcolo mi arrivano tutti incasinati
<cristian_c> guirosdue, il supporto alla 10.10 è finito da un pezzo
<cristian_c> guirosdue, dovresti aggiornare a una release ancora supportata
<cristian_c> mistya, visto?
<guirosdue> se aggiorno i file docx arrivano normali?
<cristian_c> guirosdue, in che senso?
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> guirosdue, sicuramente usufruirai di un software più aggiornato
<guirosdue> se vuoi posso mandare un esempio, ma non so come allegare un file qui
<cristian_c> in ogni caso è una cosa da FARE
<cristian_c> ops
<cristian_c> guirosdue, immagino, il software che usi è sicuramente vecchio
<guirosdue> non tanto
<cristian_c> insomma
<cristian_c> sulla 10.10 di sicuro
<cristian_c> sono tre anni di distanza
<guirosdue> dici che è per questo motivo?
<cristian_c> guirosdue, non ne sono sicuro, ma certamente non ti conviene tenere la 10.10
<yaya> ragazzi come faccio a vedere il bbsd di una rete?
<cristian_c> yaya, il cosa?
<guirosdue> perchè? a che rischi vado incontro?
<yaya> cristian_c: il BBSD di una rete
<cristian_c> guirosdue, 1) software non aggiornato, 2) niente più aggiornamenti di sicurezza, 3) non puoi più installare dal software center
<cristian_c> ecc...
<yaya> quando la seleziono sul gestore di rete su ubuntu non compare
<rugge_90> ciao a tutti ho problemi con l'installazione ubuntu (ultima versione) su un mac book pro 2009... quando mi appare la schermata viola schiaccio una tasto e mi ritrovo con il menù che mi propone l'esecuzione, l'installazione etc... clicco su una di queste due voci la schermata diventa nera con un trattino nero in alto a sx poi nera del tutto... e rimane così
<yaya> o meglio compare ilcampo vuoto
<guirosdue> perdo i dati?
<cristian_c> yaya, perdonami, ma non conosco, spiegati
<rugge_90> qualcuno saprebbe per caso aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> guirosdue, beh, se hai una home separata, non perdi nulla
<yaya> cristian_c: hai presente le reti wireless ? il BBSD, cioè il mac address di una rete
<cristian_c> guirosdue, ma l'aggiornamente andrebbe proprio fatto quando scade il supporto
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | rugge_90
<ubot-it> rugge_90: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Lacio_drom> rugge_90  devi premere il tasto , poi F6 e successivamente selezionare nomodeset
<mistya> cristian_c, scusa ero al cellulare. leggo subito
<cristian_c> rugge_90, scusa, non avevo letto :P
<guirosdue> ok
<cristian_c> yaya, tra le info della wireless, non la trovi?
<yaya> mi appare il campo bianco
<cristian_c> Lacio_drom, complimenti per il nick :D
<Lacio_drom> rugge_90  : premi tatsto e->F6->nomodeset
<Lacio_drom> grazie
<Lacio_drom> rugge_90 proca così
<cristian_c> guirosdue, non so bene come hai partizionato
<Drizamanuber> ho problemi di surriscaldamento con un hp pavilion dv6 3127el, nella versione 13.04, se installo i driver fglrx proprietari, risolvo il problema del surriscaldamento, ma non riesco più a visualizzare la barra unity e il pannello superiore
<yaya> cristian_c:  mi appare solo l'indirizzo mac del mio dispositivo! non il BSSID
<Drizamanuber> esiste qualche driver che mi può risolvere il problema?
<cristian_c> yaya, uhm
<rugge_90> ok, grazie provo!
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, spiega come installi i driver
<cristian_c> yaya, ah, BSSID
<cristian_c> yaya, avevi scritto BBSD :D
<yaya> sisi
<cristian_c> lol
<Drizamanuber> dalla dash
<yaya> eh scusa
<yaya> cm il mac address di rete
<yaya> intendo
<Lacio_drom> rugge_90 ci sei ?
<rugge_90> per ora è partita! quindi ti ringrazio molto!
<jerry_> salve, siccome non trovo niente di quello che cerco nelle repositories, ci sono altri modi di cercare? Grazie
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: spetta un minuto entro in 13 e poi ti dico precisamente
<rugge_90> provo a vedere se va a termine
<Lacio_drom> andrà bene
<Lacio_drom> rugge_90 nel caso dopo l'installazione
<cristian_c> !veggenti | jerry_
<ubot-it> jerry_: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<rugge_90> scusami se te lo chiedo ma che opzione sarebbe quella che mi hai fatto cambiare?
<Lacio_drom> esiste san google :-)
<yaya> cristian_c: quindi ??
<Lacio_drom> dai un occhiata nel wiki di ubuntu
<cristian_c> rugge_90, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: vado in impostazioni di sistema >  Software e aggiornamenti > Driver aggiuntivi
<cristian_c> yaya, asp
<rugge_90> ahahah... grazie veramente mi hai tolto un peso con sto consiglio!
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, li hai scaricati tu i driver?
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: qui ho tre scelte:
<cristian_c> rugge_90, ti ho soltanto linkato l'apposita pagina del wiki
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: no, escono in automatico
<Lacio_drom> rugge_90 guarda qui : http://vivilinux.altervista.org/linux-e-i-problemi-delle-schede-video/
<cristian_c> Lacio_drom, ehm, veramente non si potrebbero linkare siti esterni in canale
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: da quando ho acceso il 13 la temperatura è già salita a 80, tra non molto arriverà a 88
<cristian_c> link esterni
<jerry_> ok, scusa ... volevo stare sul generale ... ora vado piu nello specifico .. sto cercando xampp, ma tramite synaptic non lo trovo,. Chiedo perchè mi è stato consigliato di scaricare di preferenza dalle repo perchè l'installazione risulta piu semplice
<a7x> Lacio_drom evita
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, metti subito i proprietari
<Lacio_drom> scusa cristian_c
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, altrimenti fonde, anche se si spegne prima in automatico
<Lacio_drom> ma rugge_90 voleva info in merito
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c:  ma se li metto poi non riesco più a usare ubutnu
<cristian_c> jerry_, a volte xampp è consigliato, a volte è sconsigliato
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: spariscono le barre di unity e il pannello superiore, il tasto super non funziona più
<Lacio_drom> a7x ok ammetto l'errore
<rugge_90> grazie guardo!
<cristian_c> jerry_, in ogni caso, xampp è solamente un insieme di software, si fa la stessa cosa installando php, apache e mysql
<Drizamanuber> l'unico modo che ho poi per ripristinare  è entrare in un terminale e eliminare i driver proprietari
<a7x> Lacio_drom, ci sono dei modi ben precisi di dare supporto, sul sito trovi ulteriori info
<a7x> Lacio_drom, su #ubuntu-it-chat è concesso invece
<jerry_> a me serve, però vorrei evitare il piu possibile di installarlo manualmente
<cristian_c> Lacio_drom, non devi scusatyi, non lo posso fare neanch'io
<cristian_c> :)
<Lacio_drom> a7x ok thanks
<cristian_c> Lacio_drom, in ogni caso c'è sempre il canale -chat dove i siti si possono linkare sicuramente
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, cerchiamo di aggiustare
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: dimmi
<Lacio_drom> ok cristian_c
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, in realtà, anche senza widget puoi continuare ad utilizzare ubuntu, temporaneamente
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: quindi installo i driver, ma poi come faccio ad aprire opera?
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, ci sono le scorciatoie da tastiera, alt-f2 per eseguire programmi e ctrl+alt+t per aprire un terminale
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: allora adesso installo i driver proprietari
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: però poi devo staccare per un'oretta, la mia bambina incomincia a reclamare la cena
<cristian_c> jerry_, io risolvo con tasksel
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: più tardi ti trovo ancora?
<cristian_c> jerry_, comunque c'è anche la guida wiki a xampp, se proprio vuoi
<cristian_c> !xampp | jerry_
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'xampp'
<cristian_c> lol
<Lacio_drom> ragazzi mi serve un vostro parere su come partizionare un hd
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, tu prova, ci sono altri utenti in canale, se hai notato :D
<Drizamanuber> ehheeh
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: ok grazie
<Drizamanuber> ciao
<jerry_> si, anche sul sito di xampp ci sono le istruzioni, ma dicono di loggarsi come root ... insomma volevo trovare un modo piu automatico e piu semplice
<cristian_c> !partizioni | Lacio_drom
<ubot-it> Lacio_drom: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni - Vedi anche !gparted
<cristian_c> jerry_, beh, hanno da poco aggiornato la guida sul wiki
<Lacio_drom> ubot-it già letto
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'gi\xc3\xa0 letto'
<Lacio_drom> il rpblema è il seguente : devo installare lubuntu affianco di opensuse
<jerry_> la wiki di ubuntu dici? adesso cerco
<cristian_c> jerry_, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Xampp
<Lacio_drom> metà hard disk è non partizionato
<a7x> Lacio_drom
<a7x> [19:03:31] <a7x> 2 partizioni ext4, una swap
<a7x> [19:03:35] <a7x> :)
<jerry_> cristian_c> mille grazie
<a7x> Lacio_drom, stessa risposta che ti ho dato nell'altro canale.
<Lacio_drom> a7x in quale canale ?
<a7x> l'altro in cui hai fatto la stessa domanda 10 minuti fa, Lacio_drom
<cristian_c> lol
<Lacio_drom> è ma non ho letto, perchè la chiavetta è andata down e mi son ricollegato
<cristian_c> Lacio_drom, dì, la verità, vuoi installare debian
<Lacio_drom> cristian_c sul vecchio portatile son arrivato ad avere anche 4 distro di linux
<cristian_c> Lacio_drom, beh, chi si installa da solo debian fa per tre (semi-cit.)
<Lacio_drom> comunque ora devo installare lubuntu perchè con 1gb di ram non posso fare granchè
<Lacio_drom> provai unity la 12.04 ed il vecchio notebook andava lentissimo
<Lacio_drom> con lubuntu andrà egregiamente
<a7x> bene
<Lacio_drom> a7x bene, mah non hai più risp. :-)
<Lacio_drom> solo perchè ho fatto la domanda di là ?
<Cri> ciao
<Birdex> salve gente, qualcuno può aiutarmi ?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | Birdex
<ubot-it> Birdex: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<jester-> !qualcuno | Birdex
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> yaya, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=264128
<cristian_c> lol
<Birdex> ok grazie per il richiamo,allora ho installato kubuntu,ma sull'hd ci sono ancora 50 gb di spazio non partizionato evole utilizzarlo per estendere le partizioni home e radice
<cristian_c> Birdex, in che modo, quanto?
<jester-> Birdex: radice, se  hai partizioni separate, quando è 15 gb è piu che sufficiente
<jester-> 20 al max
<Birdex> allora quando ho installato kubuntu ,ho lasciato tutto fare a lui, poi con gparted ho visto che dello spazio non partizionato
<jester-> Birdex: per allargare partizioni lo spazio libero deve essere contiguo
<cristian_c> già.
<jester-> Birdex: sicuro che ti abbia fatto la home separata?
<Birdex> con gparted vedo questo : swap poi /,poi home
<jester-> Birdex: apri gparteed, fai una foto al desktop da tasto stamp e postala su imagebin
<jester-> !imagebin
<ubot-it> Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<kiwo> ciao
<Birdex> postare l'immagine ora mi è difficile perchè il pc di cui vi parlo è in cantina
<jester-> Birdex: se non vedo come è messa la tabella non posso dire
<Birdex> comunque con gparted vedo : swap,radice,home,spazio non partizionato
<jester-> Birdex: se è contiguo alla home puoi allargare la home previo backup dei dati
<jester-> Birdex: con ridimensiona
<Birdex> ok jester,infatti avevo pensato di farlo,solo che non volevo combinare casini
<Birdex> però quella radice che è la più piccola non si potrà allargare
<jester-> Birdex: se non è possibile non te lo fa fare
<Birdex> ok grazie
<jester-> gprted non è prorpio scemo
<Birdex> jester- sono un novello con ubuntu
<dimitri> salve, ho due ubuntu installati con grub 12.04 e 12.10. Si è aggiornato il 12.04 che non esavo da tempo ora mi esce una sfilza di opazioni sul grub. come si fa pulizia ?
<dimitri> jester-, come metto a posto un grub che si è un pò scompinato ?
<jester-> dimitri: spompinato in che senso
<giorgio> buonasera potete aiutarmi h un portatile aspire one collegato a internet da cavo
<giorgio> come posso condividere la rete per collegare altri dispositivi a internet?
<giorgio> vi sarei grato se mi aiutaste
<LeartS> Qualcuno puà aiutarmi con Bazaar e strumenti di sviluppo Ubuntu?
<dimitri> jester-, scusa scompinato
<cristian_c> giorgio, prova come ti ho detto nell'altro canale
<dimitri> jester-, nel senso che mi è uscito un elenco lungo di installazioni
<cristian_c> LeartS, qui supporto a ubuntu
<cristian_c> LeartS, che devi installare?
<LeartS> Sto provando a creare un bugfix, sto seguendo la guida: http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/singlehtml/index.html#document-ubuntu-packaging-guide/fixing-a-bug, ma ho un problema nella creazione del pacchetto per testing
<dot212> hi all
<dot212> scusate
<dot212> avrei bisogno urgente per il mio ubuntu 12.04 lys
<dot212> *lts
<dot212> c'è nessuno?
<dot212> c'è qualche persona connessa dipsosta ad aiutarmi per favore?
<Alexxxxxxxx> Salveeeee
<dot212> salve
<Drizamanuber> dot212: vediamo se posso aiutarti
<Alexxxxxxxx> Volevo sapere se era possibile masterizzare Ubuntu su un CD-R
<Alexxxxxxxx> o per forza DVD
<Alexxxxxxxx> ?
<Drizamanuber> Alexxxxxxxx: se parli delle distro dalla 12.04 in avanti hai bisogno per forza di un dvd
<dot212> possiedo un Ubuntu 12.04 LTS aggiornato, e volevo installare windows 8 sul pc su una seconda partizione
<Drizamanuber> dot212: dov'è il problema?
<dot212> ho ridotto la partizione principale di ubuntu, e lo spazio liberato ho formattato ntfs per windows
<Alexxxxxxxx> Quindi se prendo una versione di ubuntu prima della 12.04 posso anche con CD-R? e la 12.04 serve DVD?
<dot212> quindi ho avviato l'installazione su quella partizione con il setup di qindows al riavvio del sistema
<Drizamanuber> dot212: secondo me ti conviene creare anche una terza partizione in cui metterai tutti i tuoi dati, in modo di averli dis
<Drizamanuber> disponibili sia da ubuntu che da windows
<dot212> il risultato e che, a finita installazione, ora si avvia solo windows
<dot212> ho provato con il gparted a mettere il boot flag su ubuntu ma mi dice "missing operating system"
<dot212> come ritorno ad ubuntu?
<Drizamanuber> dot212: non so come fare a aiutarti
<Drizamanuber> dot212: ora provo a cercare in internet
<dot212> stavo pensando a mettere grub4Dos per l'avvio di ubuntu con il cd di slackopuppy
<dot212> ma non so se funziona
<dot212> sono preoccupato di non aver combinato un grosso casino.....
<Drizamanuber> dot212: ho trovato una possibile soluzione, ma qui non posso postare il link
<dot212> e come facciamo?
<Drizamanuber> vai su ubuntu-it-chat
<dot212> come?
<dot212> è la prima volta che uso la chat
<Drizamanuber> dot212: ok
<Drizamanuber> dai questo comando nella linea dove scrivi "/j #ubuntu-it-chat" naturalmente senza virgolette
<dot212> acceduto
<cri> ciao
<bedo2991> Salve, qualcuno sa se è possibile evitare che Nautilus ricerchi il file se scrivo del testo?
<bedo2991> Mi piacerebbe tornare al vecchio comportamento "vai al file che si chiama ..." (senza che nasconda gli altri e che ricerchi anche nelle sottocartelle)
<it-39> notte a tutti
<volo> problema
<kraig> Alexxxxxxxx ubuntu 12.04.2 (lts) mi sembra sia l'ultima versione che può entrare in un semplice cd
<kraig> infatti è 695mb
<kraig> l'immagine iso
<kraig> comunque....
<kraig> ho provato
<kraig>  neanche con la iso di ubuntu 12.04 (questa è lts, prima quella che provavo era 13.04 presa da ubuntu-it.org) scaricata dallo stesso programma unetbootin
<kraig> stavolta però si ferma veramente prima del boot che è nell'hard disk
<kraig> è rimane così
<kraig> a non fare nulla
<kraig> boh
<kraig> quindi escluderei che sia ubuntu
<kraig> ho è il pc o è la penna nuova
<kraig> che non va
<kraig> noto addirittura che si potrebbe fare il boot anche tramite mini memoria sd dal lettore di memorie in questo pc
<kraig> vabbe...
<kraig>  quindi anche se il pc è del 2007 è piuttosto moderno
<kraig> ancora!
<kraig> ora se voglio provare ubuntu con unity, indipendentemente dalla versione del sistema, posso provarla ancora solo tramite cd-rom però dalla 12.04.2 perchè questa versione è l'ultima ad entrare in un semplice cd (no dvd)
<kraig> infatti è 695mb
<kraig> mooooolto strano direi....
<CaprettaD> Domandina
<kraig> dico questo perchè mi sono finiti i dvd nella campana e abito in campanga quindi per fare alla svelta posso solo provare ubuntu 12.04
<kraig> e da li magari fare l'upgrade da versione a versione
<kraig> ma questo è una mia decisone che viene dopo se lo vorro fare
<CaprettaD> Come installo tramite apt-get anche i pacchetti suggeriti?
<kraig> come si dice in questi casi "mistero dell'informatica"
<kraig> cioè?
#ubuntu-it 2013-05-07
<cri> giorno
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Giusepppe> ciao
<Giusepppe> è un canale in italiano?
<Giusepppe> ho un piccolo problema, c'è una cosa che non riesco a fare da ubuntu e devo tristemente ricorrere a windows
<Giusepppe> quando cancello i files di una pennina vengono spostati in un cestino che non è accessibile ubuntu non vede ma windows sì
<AtomoTernario> Salve a Tutti
<AtomoTernario> dd if=/dev/zero of=/channel/ubuntu-it
<AtomoTernario> 000000000
<a7x> dd if=/dev/random of=AtomoTernario bs=TANTA
<AtomoTernario> dd if=/dev/saluti of=/dev/a7x
<AtomoTernario> hello boy
<AtomoTernario> lol
<a7x> hello moto
<AtomoTernario> lol
<AtomoTernario> a7x ha una madre scheda asus a7n8x?
<a7x> what?
<AtomoTernario> scherzavo
<a7x> si chiama motherboard
<a7x> e comunque no
<AtomoTernario> e sono italiano
<a7x> in quel caso, motherboard o scheda madre
<a7x> ma "madre scheda" no
<AtomoTernario> scuse tante
<a7x> :)
<AtomoTernario> pardon
<AtomoTernario> ;)
<OverMe> !chat | a7x AtomoTernario
<ubot-it> a7x AtomoTernario: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<a7x> OverMe non vedevi l'ora di farlo :P
<AtomoTernario> per venia ti ivito a ubuntu-it-chat
<enzotib> Giusepppe, 1) i file si vedono anche da Ubuntu, basta abilitare nel file manager la visualizzazione dei files nascosti
<enzotib> Giusepppe, 2) se quando cancelli un file tieni premuto maiuscolo, viene cancellato definitivamente senza passare per il cestino
<a7x> Giusepppe lo shortcut mi pare sia ctrl+h
<dimitri> jester-, scusa x ieri ma poi sono andato via. ho fatto un aggiornamento di ubuntu e allo start ora il grub mi da una lista infinita di opzioni. come sistemo ?
<jester-> dimitri: cioè vedi tanti kernel?
<akhilleus> ciao a tutti
<jester-> dimitri: che ubuntu hai che da quantal i kernel vecchi li nasconde
<akhilleus> http://imagebin.org/256777   procedo o no?
<jester-> akhilleus: vedi te
<dimitri> jester-, allora ho 2 ubuntu un 12.04 a 64 bit e un 12.10 a 32
<akhilleus> jester- ma non credo riesca ad infettare ubuntu
<akhilleus> dimmi se posso!
<AtomoTernario> c'è la GUI per Bochs?
<jester-> akhilleus: che ne so
<dimitri> da tempo non usavo il 12.04 quando l'ho fatto ieri l'altro mi fa fatto un aggiornamento e dopo mi son ritrovato tutto invertito nel senso che la prima chiamata ora è il 12.04 e il 12.10 a 32 ha un elenco di almeno una decina di opazioni
<jester-> dimitri: disinstalla i kernel precedenti o installa grub dalla 12.10
<dimitri> jester-, mi dici come si fa ?
<enzotib> !info bochs-x
<ubot-it> bochs-x (source: bochs): X11 plugin for Bochs. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.4.6-5 (raring), package size 25 kB, installed size 166 kB
<enzotib> AtomoTernario, ^^
<enzotib> !info bochs-wx
<ubot-it> bochs-wx (source: bochs): WxWindows plugin for Bochs. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.4.6-5 (raring), package size 95 kB, installed size 364 kB
<enzotib> dimitri, dpkg --get-selections | egrep '^linux-(image|header)', su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | dimitri
<ubot-it> dimitri: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<akis24> giorno
<AtomoTernario> grazie ragazzi, bellissimo da sapersi
<AtomoTernario> per Bochs intendo
<AtomoTernario> e Ubuntu su MAC Book Pro late 2011?
<AtomoTernario> nativo
<AtomoTernario> ReFit?
<AtomoTernario> ho pensato che mi compero un HDD ext 2 tera e dd sda to file
<AtomoTernario> poi parto con la live e cambio os
<AtomoTernario> 500 GB da backuppare
<AtomoTernario> col dd
<AtomoTernario> 1 giorno penso
<dimitri> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5640884/
<enzotib> !chat | AtomoTernario
<ubot-it> AtomoTernario: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<dimitri> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5640884/
<AtomoTernario> io devo andare, la mia mail per qualsiasi cosa e scrivetemi pure liberamente è iam.guscio@libero.it
<AtomoTernario> saluti a tutti
<enzotib> dimitri, se puoi aspettare un attimo, sono impegnato al momento
<dimitri> enzotib, certo
<enzotib> dimitri, uname -a
<enzotib> anzi
<enzotib> dimitri, uname -r
<dimitri> enzotib, 3.5.0-28-generic
<Alfasus> Aggiornando a Kubuntu 13.04 ricevo il messaggio che l'aggiornamento non è andato a buon fine.
<Alfasus> Il dettaglio del messaggio è: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5641001/
<enzotib> dimitri, dpkg --get-selections | awk '$1 ~ /^linux.*3.2.0|3.5.0-2[^78]/ { print $1 }'
<enzotib> dimitri, io ci sono
<dimitri> enzotib, non ho capito consa sia successo mi ha mandato in ubuntu - unregged
<dimitri> riprediamo ?
<enzotib> dimitri, ok
<enzotib> dimitri, dpkg --get-selections | awk '$1 ~ /^linux.*3.2.0|3.5.0-2[^78]/ { print $1 }'
<enzotib> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<dimitri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5641046/
<enzotib> dimitri, sudo apt-get purge $(dpkg --get-selections | awk '$1 ~ /^linux.*3.2.0|3.5.0-2[^78]/ { print $1 }')
<dimitri> sta rimuovendo
<dimitri> nel frattempo cosa mi dici di 13.04 ? pensi sia il caso di migrare tutte e due le installazioni a 13.04 sia la 32 che la 64
<dimitri> o aspetto ancora un pochetto ?
<enzotib> dimitri, la 12.04 non ti conviene, dato che devi fare due passaggi
<enzotib> ed io comunque preferisco sempre installare da zero, salvandomi i dati che mi interessano
<dimitri> enzotib, e come faccio ? debbo reinstallare tutto ?
<dimitri> ok ha finito nel frattempo
<enzotib> dimitri, ti ho lasciato solo gli ultimi due kernel, per sicurezza
<dimitri> che faccio riparto ?
<dimitri> e vedo se è tutto ok ?
<dimitri> oppure debbo fare altro
<enzotib> dimitri, riaprti
<enzotib> riparti
<dimitri> enzotib, ogni volta che faccio un upgrade mi fa penare la scheda grafica che è una nvidia e una intel insieme
<dimitri> ok riparto
<Drizamanuber> voglio disinstallare LO 3.5.4 da ubuntu 12 per installare LO 4.0, so come fare, ma mi chiedevo se poi è possibile ritornare alla versione precedente se la 4 mi da problemi? ovvero, dove posso trovare i file deb LO 3.5.7 per poi poterli reinstallare? sono già all'interno del file system visto che LO si installa automaticamente con ubuntu?
<enzotib> Drizamanuber, https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/libreoffice-4-0
<enzotib> Drizamanuber, se non va, ppa-purge
<Drizamanuber> enzotib: scusa, ma il mio problema non è installare il 4
<Drizamanuber> enzotib: ma recuperare il 3.5.7 nel caso il 4.0 mi dia problemi
<gatsu1000> buongiorno a tutti
<enzotib> Drizamanuber, il 3.5.7 se è quello che hai dall'installazione ordinaria, è ancora nei repo, quindi ppa-purge dovrebbe riportarti a quello (se il 4 lo installi da ppa)
<gatsu1000> a chi posso chiedere un paio di informazioni?
<Drizamanuber> enzotib: ok, grazie, puoi darmi il comando da terminale completo per installare il 4?
<Drizamanuber> gatsu1000: non chiedere a chi puoi chiedere, fai la tua domanda
<enzotib> Drizamanuber, non hai detto che lo sapevi installare? non bazzico molto con i ppa, sulla pagina che ti ho linkato dovrebbero esserci le istruzioni per aggiungere il repo
<Drizamanuber> enzotib: io per installarlo di solito scarico i file .deb e poi li installo con dpkg -i
<gatsu1000> ok... sono alquanto neofita di linux in generale, ma avevo la necessità di installarlo sul pc dei miei genitori in quanto un pò vecchio e, pure con windows xp, tende ad essere un chiodo
<enzotib> Drizamanuber, è da evitare, perché poi non puoi usare ppa-purge che riporta allo stato precedente
<gatsu1000> sto provando a scaricare ora la iso, ho provato prima una live (DSL) ma non mi riconosceva un paio di periferiche usb
<Drizamanuber> gatsu1000: installa xubuntu
<Drizamanuber> enzotib: immaginavo
<gatsu1000> ah.. graficamente è molto simile?
<Drizamanuber> gatsu1000: non ha unity
<Drizamanuber> gatsu1000: ma è molto più leggero
<gatsu1000> ah, ok. bè, a parte i "sostituti" di word ed excel, un browser e un programma di posta, non mi serve molto altro da installare
<gatsu1000> l'unica cosa è che riesca a riconoscere la stampante ma sopratutto il dongle usb che fa da ricevitore per il wifi
<Drizamanuber> gatsu1000: per quello non dovresti avere nessun problema
<gatsu1000> oook, grazie mille; messo in download
<gatsu1000> anche questo quasi 800 mega di iso... vabbè, 15 minuti di download
<gatsu1000> una domanda: parte anche live?
<Drizamanuber> gatsu1000: anche io l'ho installato su una macchina vecchia, wifi funziona non ho provato con la stampante perchè alla persona a cui l'ho installato non interessa stampare
<Drizamanuber> gatsu1000: sì
<gatsu1000> ottimo! almeno un problema in meno
<gatsu1000> bene, appena finisce il download lo butto su chiavetta bootabile e vedo un pò come va
<gatsu1000> volevo farlo provare prima un pò ai miei
<gatsu1000> almeno vedo se non li spiazza molto
<gatsu1000> grazie ancora per tutte le dritte
<gatsu1000> appena lo provo ti faccio sapere
<Drizamanuber> gatsu1000: al posto di office usa libreoffice, io mi trovo molto meglio, da quando hanno modificato le barre di office, per me l'hanno solo incasinato
<Drizamanuber> gatsu1000: per il programma di posta, io come browser uso opera che ha implementato anche un programma di posta, l'unica 'pecca' è che  gli indirizzi di msn e hotmail non funzionano perchè quelli di windows sono dei finocchi e ti fanno pagare se vuoi utilizzarli
<gatsu1000> guarda, tanto msn e hotmail i miei non sanno manco cosè
<gatsu1000> se ci fosse thunderbird andrebbe piu che bene per la posta
<gatsu1000> libreoffice l'ho provato su windows ma è un mezzo chiodo, probabilmente perchè il porting non è fatto da dio
<gatsu1000> dato che non è nato su quella piattaforma
<gatsu1000> browser opera, firefox oppure chrome se c'è... sicuramente continuerò ad evitare ie
<Sanji> ciao a tutti
<Drizamanuber> gatsu1000: thunderbird c'è
<Sanji> qualcuno potrebbe dirmi come resettare tutte le password di ubuntu 13.04 per metterne una uguale sia per il login sia per i diritti quando dò qualche comando che includa sudo??
<enzotib> Sanji, di default sono già uguali
<Drizamanuber> gatsu1000: io uso libreoffice da qualche anno e mi trovo benissimo
<Sanji> enzotib, eh lo so ma ho fatto una cavolata
<enzotib> cioè?
<Sanji> enzotib, volevo cambiarla con paswd se non sbaglio, ora non ricordo il comando, fatto stà che la password del login e quella dei diritti d'amministratore, se così si può chiamare, non coincidevano
<Drizamanuber> ho cancellato per errore l'account primario di ubuntu 13.04, adesso se voglio creare un altro utente, mi dice che devo inserire la password!! io nel nuovo utente che ho creato non ho impostato la password, e adesso non posso fare più niente, come faccio a ripristinare?
<Sanji> enzotib, allora ho rimosso la password del login, soltanto che quando dò qualche comando con "sudo" mi chiede la password e purtroppo ne ho messa una davvero lunga e mi stanco ogni volta ad inserirla
<enzotib> Sanji, e allora cambiala
<Sanji> enzotib, con paswd??
<Sanji> *passwd
<enzotib> Sanji, sudo passwd $USER
<enzotib> !password | Drizamanuber
<ubot-it> Drizamanuber: Per recuperare la password seguire le indicazioni che trovate su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<enzotib> io ora devo andare, ciao a tutti
<Sanji> enzotib, ok grazie :D
<Sanji> enzotib, aspè 3 secondi
<Drizamanuber> enzotib: grazie!!!!!
<Sanji> enzotib, come faccio ad inserire una password per il login corta senza che il sistema mi dica che non è abbastanza sicura???
<enzotib> Sanji, 3 secondi
<enzotib> Sanji, metti lettere e numeri, almeno 8 caratteri
<enzotib> Sanji, dovrebbe accettarla così
<enzotib> Sanji, e magari una maiuscola
<Sanji> enzotib, eh ma quando installavo potevo mettere una password qualunque
<enzotib> Sanji, tipo: Pippo123 dovrebbe andar bene, per esempio
<Sanji> enzotib, eh lo so ma la vorrei il più corta possibile come l'ho messa per "sudo", alla fine devo solo impedire ai miei genitori di accedervi, niente di più
<enzotib> Sanji, sudo usa la stessa password del login, non può essere altrimenti
<enzotib> e ora devo proprio andare, ciao
<Sanji> enzotib, ok ciao grazie comunque
<Drizamanuber> enzotib: mi dice errore token non riuscito, pass unchanged
<hackerman> ciao
<hackerman> c'è qualcuno ?
<Drizamanuber> |qualcuno
<hackerman> voi avete xubuntu su virtual box o come pc reale ?
<gatsu1000> ciao Driza
<gatsu1000> fatta partire... la sto provando
<gatsu1000> un pò lento il boot, ma da chiavetta non posso pretendere molto
<gatsu1000> ha già pure installato firefox e thunderbird, l'unica cosa non ha il flash player
<gatsu1000> sai come buttarlo su?
<Drizamanuber> da software center
<Drizamanuber> gatsu1000: adesso devo riavviare un attimo, torno subito
<hackerman> Driza senti sono un principiante e non so di che cosa parlare , mi puoi suggerire?
<hackerman> era meglio il server inglese
<Drizamanuber> comandi ppa per installare LO 4.0
<Drizamanuber> gatsu1000: hai trovato flash?
<gatsu1000> si, si è aperto un ubunto sofrware center
<gatsu1000> pare il market di android :P
<gatsu1000> sto provando ad installarlo ora
<Drizamanuber> gatsu1000: bene, ma adesso io devo uscire
<gatsu1000> comunque come sistema in generale mi sembra molto più veloce, anche se gira da chiavetta
<Drizamanuber> tra mezz'ora torno
<gatsu1000> ok, grazie ancora di tutto!
<MuSh> Ma nel forum di ubuntu quando si fa la registrazione e chiede numero centrale…che cavolo bisogna scrivere?
<MuSh> Inserire il numero centrale: *
<MuSh> 193 371 505 286 462
<MuSh> che cacchio significa?
<francersco87> avrei bisogno di aiuto per riuscire ad avviare skype, chi sa aiutarmi?
<MuSh> che problema hai?
<francersco87> non si avvia quando lo lancio
<francersco87> ho provato a seguire quanto ce scritto in internet su questo problema ma non funziona
<francersco87> il programma nel tsk manager lo vedo avviato ma non riesco ad aprirlo
<francersco87> non posso utilizzarlo
<MuSh> che versione hai?
<MuSh> sia di skype che di ubuntu
<francersco87> 4.1.0.20.0 la versione di skype
<francersco87> e ubuntu 13.04
<MuSh> hai fatto avanzamento di versione o installato il sistema da zero?
<francersco87> avanzamento di versione di skype dici?
<andreats_> buongiorno a tutti
<MuSh> francersco87: no, di ubuntu
<francersco87> adesso vedo se ci sono aggiornamenti
<andreats_> qualcuno sa dirmi se posso scaricare ubuntu su un secondo HD invece di una chiavetta?
<MuSh> francersco87: no, intendo dire…hai installato il sistema da poco da zero
<MuSh> ho hai aggiornato alla versione 13.04?
<MuSh> *o hai
<MuSh> francersco87: cmq io disinstallerei skype
<MuSh> attiverei i repository partner di canonical
<MuSh> e darei "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install skype"
<MuSh> io oggi su lubuntu ho fatto così
<francersco87> allora facciamo un passo alla volta perfavore, sono un novello che ha skype da solo 15gg
<francersco87> e quindi sono nuovo dela campo
<francersco87> allora, disinstallo skype prima di tutto
<MuSh> si
<francersco87> skype rimosso
<francersco87> poi csa devo fare?
<francersco87> attivare i repository di canonical, come?
<eev> francersco87,  apri l'ubuntu software center cerchi skype ed installalo da li. piu facile di cosi non si puo'
<eev> ma che cavolo...
<MuSh> eev: mi pare che non ci sia
<MuSh> forse deve abilitare i repository
<eev> infatti nn c'e
<francersco87> si ce
<francersco87> avevo gia attivato i repository canonical
<MuSh> ah perfetto
<MuSh> installalo
<MuSh> se non va, scarica il deb dal sito
<francersco87> ok adesso si è avviato, ma dopo che ho ricevuto una chiamato e spengo il pc o skype, poi non rioparte
<francersco87> parte piu
<francersco87> in teoria adesso faccio una prova e ti facio sapere. intanto grazie
<francersco87> ti trovo sempre qui?
<MuSh> si
<francesco87> per il momento si avvia ancora, sepriamo benme
<francesco87> grazie di tutto intanto
<francesco87> molto utike
<Drizamanuber> ho fatto casino con gli utenti e adesso non riesco più a cambiare le password da terminale e neanche a creare un utente nuovo, c'è qualche modo per creare un nuovo utente bypassando il sistema?
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, ciao
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, cos'hai combinato questa volta? XD
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c:
<Drizamanuber> niente niente
<Drizamanuber> ho risolto da solo
<Drizamanuber> fiuuu che culo!!!!!
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, lol
<cristian_c> lol²
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: adesso devo risolvere questo benedetto problema di surriscaldamento
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, ma come hai risolto?
<Drizamanuber> da terminale passwd 'nomeutente'
<Drizamanuber> entrando in ubuntu normalmente e non da ripristino come user
<Drizamanuber> *come root
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, vuoi usare la scheda integrata o quella dedicata?
<masterminecraft5> ciao.....
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: non mi importa quale, basta che non surriscaldi
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: adesso ti metto in imageshack un'immagine dei driver che mi propone
<masterminecraft5> mi potreste aiutare per un problema con steam su ubuntu pls..
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, ok, integrata
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, ti suggerisco l'utilizzo di acpi_call
<cristian_c> masterminecraft5, spiegati
<masterminecraft5> ok
<masterminecraft5> io sto cercando di istallare tf2 sul pc, ma non me lo istallare perchè mi dice che non ho abbastanza spazio sul disco, ma ho un sacco di gb!!!
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/689/schermatadel20130507150.png/   prova a guardare qui
<cristian_c> masterminecraft5, dove appare questo messaggio?
<masterminecraft5> quando cerco di istallare tf2 sa steam
<cristian_c> masterminecraft5, io ho chiesto dove, non quando
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, ok, confermo, utilizza acpi_call
<masterminecraft5> in una finestra di errore di steam
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: come faccio a installarlo?
<cristian_c> masterminecraft5, posta uno screenshot
<cristian_c> !image | masterminecraft5
<ubot-it> masterminecraft5: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, c'è l'apposita guida sul wiki
<cristian_c> !acpi_call
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'acpi_call'
<cristian_c> lol
<masterminecraft5> scusate la mia ignoranza, come si fa????????
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/Acpi_call
<cristian_c> masterminecraft5,  a scattare lo screenshot?
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, leggi con attenzione, mi raccomando
<masterminecraft5> si a scattarlo
<dod> stamp e salvi. poi apri il link ci metti l'immagine, clicchi paste. e metti il link qui della pagina a cui ti reindirizza
<pippuccio76> Salve ho una stampante epson che funziona.Quando riavvio però devo installare il driver (ogni volta) nonostante sia già presente....
<cristian_c> pippuccio76, addirittura installare...
<cristian_c> pippuccio76, come lo installi?
<MuSh> ragazzi, potete dare un'occhiata qua? http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=557228
<cristian_c> MuSh, spiegati, prima
<MuSh> cristian_c: ho installato lubuntu 13.04 e quando ravvio mi compare questo
<MuSh> http://imageshack.us/a/img441/5440/img20130507133552.jpg
<MuSh> ma solo se riavvio
<pippuccio76> è un pacchetto che scarico dal sito avasys
<cristian_c> pippuccio76, dimmi quale pacchetto
<masterminecraft5> http://imagebin.org/256790
<MuSh> cristian_c: utilizzo un RAID
<pippuccio76> epson-inkjet-printer ecc
<cristian_c> masterminecraft5, 12GB?
<cristian_c> :O
<cristian_c> pippuccio76, magari, il nome completo
<pippuccio76> epson-inkjet-printer-201108w_1.0.0-1lsb3.2_amd64.deb
<cristian_c> MuSh, sa tanto di crash
<cristian_c> pippuccio76, perché lo reinstalli ad ogni avvio?
<masterminecraft5> si il gioco tiene tanto.
<cristian_c> azz
<cristian_c> masterminecraft5, asp
<pippuccio76> cristian_c no ogni volta che devo stampare
<cristian_c> pippuccio76, perché?
<cristian_c> MuSh, quindi non puoi riavviare, altrimenti il sistema crasha al boot?
<MuSh> cristian_c: si, ma se poi spengo e riaccendo funziona tutto perfettamente
<pippuccio76> perchè il sistema non vede la stampante, reinstallo il pacchetto e cede la stampante ,spengo e riaccendo e la stam. non c'è più....
<MuSh> ho provato a fare vari riavvi
<MuSh> e da il problema
<MuSh> ho provato a fare spegni e poi riaccenderlo
<MuSh> e tutto va liscio
<MuSh> non me lo spiego bene…l'unica cosa che penso è il controllore RAID che magari non è perfettamente compatibile...
<MuSh> ma solo su riavvio?
<alexjovaz> Salvee
<cristian_c> pippuccio76, che stampante è?
<alexjovaz> Ho un problema!
<cristian_c> masterminecraft5, ho trovato qualcosa
<alexjovaz> Ho installato Ubuntu sul mio pc, ma la risulozione è sbagliata e non me la fa mettere maggiore!!! come faccio????????????????
<pippuccio76> epson 235w
<cristian_c> MuSh, lspci -k
<cristian_c> !paste | MuSh
<ubot-it> MuSh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alexjovaz> aiuto mi aiutate? cosa devo fare?
<MuSh> non sono davanti alla  macchina purtroppo
<alexjovaz> cosa faccio?
<alexjovaz> ho messo ubuntu su pc ma nn mi fa mettere la risoluzione maggiore
<cristian_c> !pazienza | alex
<ubot-it> alex: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<cristian_c> alexjovaz, un attimo
<MuSh> alexjovaz: hai provato installando dei driver?
<MuSh> magari proova quelli proprietari
<alexjovaz> ma nn riesco a vedere la barra a sinistra è tutto ingrandito, tutto era apposto con windows mentre ora è  ingrandito nn vedo la barra a sinistra
<alexjovaz> se no come cancello i driver su ubuntu?
<cristian_c> pippuccio76, asp
<alexjovaz> COME SI DISINSTALLA UN DRIVER SU UBUNTU?
<cristian_c> !maiuscolo | alexjovaz
<ubot-it> alexjovaz: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<alexjovaz> Ok, ma come sistemo il mio problema con lo schermo?
<alexjovaz> la risoluzione
<cristian_c> alexjovaz, apri un terminale e digita: xrandr -q
<cristian_c> !paste | alexjovaz
<ubot-it> alexjovaz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> usa pastebin per incollare il risultato del comando
<alexjovaz> Mi potete spiegare bene vi prego? come apro un terminale? è  la prima volta su ubuntu!!
<cristian_c> pippuccio76, come l'hai collegata?
<pippuccio76> usb
<alexjovaz> Ragazzi, Ho aperto il terminale e ho digitato il comando, ora che coa faccio?????
<cristian_c> alexjovaz, ctrl+alt+t
<alexjovaz> è uscita una lista  di risoluzioni
<alexjovaz> Si fatto
<alexjovaz> già
<cristian_c> alexjovaz, su pastebin
<alexjovaz> ora cosa faccio
<cristian_c> !enter | alexjovaz
<ubot-it> alexjovaz: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<alexjovaz> Ho digitato il comando nel terminale e mi sono uscite delle risoluzione, e adesso??
<cristian_c> !paste | alexjovaz
<ubot-it> alexjovaz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> usa pastebin per incollare il risultato del comando
<alexjovaz> Come faccio
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, hai dat un'occhiata alla guida?
<cristian_c> alexjovaz, che cosa?
<alexjovaz> ad incollare il risultato del comando? dove lo incollo?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> alexjovaz, su pastebin, l'ho scritto più volte
<alexjovaz> ma cosa è? nn lo so! è la prima volta su ubuntu
<alexjovaz> nn so niente
<cristian_c> masterminecraft5, pare che capiti anche su windows
<cristian_c> alexjovaz, ma hai letto il bot, almeno?
<masterminecraft5> allora cosa faccio io ho anche windos e funzia benissimo..........
<alexjovaz> Come cavolo faccio a impostare la risoluzione adatta?
<alexjovaz> dio caro
<Drizamanuber> amen
<alexjovaz> Ma dajeeee sta assistenza fa schifo io  ritorno al mio bel windows e ciao ciao ubuntu, che bello schifo di OS
<cristian_c> alexjovaz, a noi importa poco, non è un'assistrnza comunque
<cristian_c> alexjovaz, i consigli ti sono stati pure dati, più volte
<cristian_c> poi fai tu
<Drizamanuber> alexjovaz: prima di dire che fa schifo, ricordati che questo è un software libero e la gente se ti aiuta lo fa solo per hobbie, quindi torna al più presto a windows
<Drizamanuber> e rimanici
<cristian_c> masterminecraft5, sto cercando
<alexjovaz> sese ciao belli
<cristian_c> masterminecraft5, ma stai usando virtualbox?
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, hai dat un'occhiata alla guida?
<cristian_c> *dato
<cristian_c> MuSh, fatto?
<masterminecraft5> che cos'è??????XD
<cristian_c> masterminecraft5, ti riferisci a virtualbox?
<MuSh> cristian_c: mi dicono che sia il watchdog
<MuSh> e che dovrei disabilitarlo
<cristian_c> mmm
<cristian_c> lol
<masterminecraft5> si non so cosa è.......
<cristian_c> masterminecraft5, digita in un terminale: sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> masterminecraft5, e copia su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | masterminecraft5
<ubot-it> masterminecraft5: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, hai dato un'occhiata alla guida?
<masterminecraft5> Disk /dev/sda: 320.1 GB, 320072933376 bytes 255 testine, 63 settori/tracce, 38913 cilindri, totale 625142448 settori Unità = settori di 1 * 512 = 512 byte Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes Identificativo disco: 0xe3102a4b  Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1            2048    52430847    26214400   1c  W95 FA
<masterminecraft5> è questo che volevi???
<cristian_c> masterminecraft5, su pastebin
<cristian_c> non in canale
<veleno23> salve
<veleno23> ho un problema con un disco fisso
<veleno23> qualcuno puo aiutarmi
<veleno23> ?
<masterminecraft5> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5641535/
<veleno23> non riesco a far riconoscere il reale spazio disponibile
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | veleno23
<ubot-it> veleno23: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<cristian_c> masterminecraft5, installato con wubi?
<cristian_c> masterminecraft5, anche perché partizioni ubuntu non ne hai
<masterminecraft5> non credo che cosa è?????
<veleno23> ciao cristian-c allora è un lacie da 500gb
<cristian_c> masterminecraft5, e ciè spiegherebbe il fatto che il problema è diffuso su windows
<veleno23> se lo attacco mi dice che è da 500mb
<cristian_c> veleno23, nel file manager?
<veleno23> praticamente ho installato ubuntu da chiavetta usb
<cristian_c> masterminecraft5, come hai installato ubuntu?
<veleno23> sono unovo di ubuntu
<veleno23> da usb
<cristian_c> veleno23, non dicevo a te :D
<veleno23> e poi windows non mi funzionava
<masterminecraft5> no io ubuntu l'ho istallato dal sito
<cristian_c> veleno23, nel file manager?
<veleno23> cosa?
<cristian_c> masterminecraft5, in che senso?
<cristian_c> veleno23, mi riferivo a masterminecraft5
<akis24> ciao
<cristian_c> veleno23, ti ho chiesto se hai aperto il file manager
<veleno23> come si fa?
<cristian_c> veleno23, spiega esattamente cosa fai dopo aver collegato l'hd esterno
<akis24> ciao cristian_c
<cristian_c> masterminecraft5, comunque non risultano partizioni di ubuntu sul tuo hard disk
<cristian_c> akis24, ciao
<veleno23> ok lo collego a lato sulla barra mi riconosce un hdd da 500mb e non da 500gb
<cristian_c> veleno23, sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> !padte | veleno23
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'padte'
<masterminecraft5> quando dovrei aver aperto il file meger?
<cristian_c> !paste | veleno23
<ubot-it> veleno23: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<veleno23> ok allora se mi da un attimo lo collego e provo la procedura che mi indichi
<cristian_c> così vediamo
<cristian_c> masterminecraft5, non dicevo a te, ma a veleno23
<cristian_c> masterminecraft5, comunque ti ho chiesto come hai installato ubuntu
<cristian_c> veleno23, ok
<masterminecraft5> io ubuntu l'ho istallato dal sito
<veleno23> ok collegato ora mi da 2 hdd uno con laice setup e l altro da 500 gb
<veleno23> penso il probema sia risolto
<cristian_c> masterminecraft5, in che senso?
<cristian_c> veleno23, in che senso?
<masterminecraft5> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download da qui ll'ho scaricato
<veleno23> Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1   *          63   483540665   241770301+   7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT /dev/sda2       601023780   625137344    12056782+   7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT /dev/sda3       483540990   601022463    58740737    5  Esteso /dev/sda5       483540992   592637951    54548480   83  Linux /dev/sda6       592640000   601022463     4191232   82  Linux swap / Solaris  Le voci nella tabella d
<veleno23> questo è quello che mi appare dopo fdisck
<cristian_c> masterminecraft5, ma io non ti ho chiesto da dove l'hai scaricato, ma come l'hai installato
<cristian_c> veleno23, però ti è stato detto di usare pastebin per incollare il risultato
<veleno23> cavolo scusa
<veleno23> come si fa ?
<masterminecraft5> io ho seguito l'istallazione che mi diceva il pacchetto
<cristian_c> !paste | veleno23
<ubot-it> veleno23: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> masterminecraft5, cioè?
<cristian_c> masterminecraft5, ha masterizzato il dvd?
<cristian_c> *hai
<cristian_c> o su usb?
<masterminecraft5> perchè??????che dvd?????
<veleno23> paste
<cristian_c> masterminecraft5, scusami, ma se non lo masterizzi, come fai a installarlo?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> veleno23, ?
<masterminecraft5> che cosa devo masterizzare? il pacchetto?????
<cristian_c> masterminecraft5, non ho idea di cosa tu abbia fatto
<cristian_c> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<cristian_c> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> !download
<ubot-it> download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<cristian_c> masterminecraft5, scarichi la iso, la masterizzi su dvd e fai partire in live
<cristian_c> questa è l'installazione
<cristian_c> oppure crei l'installer su usb
<cristian_c> ma sempre la stessa roba è
<veleno23> cmq grazie
<cristian_c> lol
<masterminecraft5> io ho estratto il fiile iso e ho aperto un file .exe ed è partita l'istallazione lol
<cristian_c> masterminecraft5, direi che hai sbagliato tutto
<cristian_c> masterminecraft5, non hai installato veramente ubuntu
<cristian_c> masterminecraft5, vuol dire che hai usato wubi
<cristian_c> da qui tutti i problemi elencati all'inizio
<cristian_c> !wubi
<ubot-it> wubi is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Wubi
<cristian_c> masterminecraft5, inoltre canonical sconsiglia fortementedi usare wubi, perché è fortemente buggato
<Alex______> Salve
<veleno23> salve
<akis24> salve
<Alex______> volevo sapere come disinstallare un driver tramite ubuntu
<Alex______> se è possibil avere un "tutorial"
<cristian_c> veleno23, comunque , il concetto è quello, per copiare l'output di terminale, si usa pastebin
<cristian_c> Alex______, cos'hai fatto?
<Fye> Ho un problema con l'installazione di lubuntu,quando faccio partire l'installazione lo schermo inizia a tremolare,poi vedo tutto con strisce colorate...(lo stò installando in un pc abbastanza vecchio,forse è per quello),se così non fosse qualcuno saprebbe come aiutarmi? Grazie.
<masterminecraft5> quando mi è partita l'istallazione mi ha pure chiesto se volevo istallare ubuntu o un'altra versione, adesso cercxo di postarvi gli screensot(nn so come si scrive)
<veleno23> allora da terminale seleziono il testo e faccio copia e poi?
<cristian_c> Fye, caratteristiche del pc
<cristian_c> masterminecraft5, ma è chiaro che hai usato wubi
<cristian_c> masterminecraft5, e hai sbagliato
<Alex______> La risoluzione è sbagliata! E non me la fa cambiare
<Fye> cristian_c non le so precisamente,ha 500 mb di ram,ed è alquanto vecchio
<cristian_c> veleno23, poi apre il sito di pastebin, incolli, premi Paste e posti qui il link alla pagina
<cristian_c> Semplice.
<cristian_c> Alex______, cos'hai fatto?
<masterminecraft5> è come faccio a capire se il mio pc è ubuntu o l'altro????
<cristian_c> Fye, 500 MB ce la potrebbe fare
<Alex______> Ti ho già detto che la risoluzione non mi fa cambiare ???
<Alex______> cosa faccio
<Alex______> Non posso cambiare risoluzione  dello schermo e vedo grandissimo!
<cristian_c> masterminecraft5, è una cosa abbastanza chiara. Installa in modo decente il sistema, senza wubi
<cristian_c> Alex______, dico prima
<masterminecraft5> e come faccio..........pls
<Alex______> Niente ho solo installato ubuntu!
<cristian_c> Alex______, cos'hai fatto prima? Perché parli di driver?
<Fye> infatti,perchè tempo fa gli avevo messo ubuntu,e andava abbastanza bene,solo che era un po troppo pesente,quindi avevo deciso di metterci lubuntu,ma fa così..
<cristian_c> !installazione | masterminecraft5
<ubot-it> masterminecraft5: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> masterminecraft5, ovviamente prima disinstalla wubi da windows
<Alex______> Cristian, perché con windows era normale mentre con  ubuntu è cambiata
<Alex______> e nn me la fa cambiare
<Alex______> è grandissimo
<Alex______> le icone avranno 350-300 pixel
<masterminecraft5> ok ciao
<cristian_c> Alex______, ok, apri un terinale e digita: lspci -k
<cristian_c> così vediamo il driver
<vuemme> qualcuno può aoitarmi
<vuemme> aiutarmi
<cristian_c> masterminecraft5, segui la guida e non avrai casini con steam
<cristian_c> né con altro
<Alex______> Ok, adesso? mi sono uscite un bel pò di robe
<akis24> !aiuto | vuemme
<ubot-it> vuemme: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cristian_c> Fye, uhm, quindi la live non parte?
<vuemme> grazie
<vuemme> ho un problema con kubuntu
<Alex______> Mi sono usciti tutti i driver...
<Fye> no..parte solo la selezione della lingua all'inizio,poi non vedo più nulla
<vuemme> ultima versione
<Alex______> e mo? Cristian?
<akis24> vuemme:  descrivi tutto
<cristian_c> !paste | Alex______
<ubot-it> Alex______: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<vuemme> ho installato repository di backtrack su kubuntu ver 13.04
<Alex______> Ma sto chattando da un altro pc
<cristian_c> Fye, neanche il menù con 'Try ubuntu' e 'Install ubuntu'?
<Alex______> INSOMMA!!! Ditemi come cavolo tolgo i driver?
<vuemme> e da giorni non vanno più gli aggiornamenti sia da terminale sia da muon
<cristian_c> Fye, potresti provare con l'alternate
<Fye> cristian_c io in questo momento ho fatto install lubuntu,e non so come vada con try lubuntu
<cristian_c> vuemme, immagino tu abbia fatto un casino
<Alex______> Come disinstallo i driver della  scheda video?????????
<cristian_c> Alex______, cerca di ricopiare i risultati
<cristian_c> su file
<vuemme> immagino
<Alex______> ma sto chattando su un'altro pc
<cristian_c> Alex______, appunto, se non vediamo come facciamo a dire qualcosa
<cristian_c> ?
<vuemme> da terminale mi esce questa scritta E: Tipo "wget" non riconosciuto alla riga 62 nel file /etc/apt/sources.list E: Impossibile leggere l'elenco dei sorgenti.
<akis24> gran bella serata vero cristian_c ...
<cristian_c> Fye, allora appare :D
<vuemme> grandioso io ho appena perduto 2 cellulare
<Alex______> Ma a me basta solo che mi diciate come rimuovere i driver.  Punto e basta
<cristian_c> vuemme, ci credo, hai incasinato i repository
<cristian_c> :D
<vuemme> grazie
<Fye> ok,ora provo a fare try lubuntu :o
<Alex______> Sentite, Windows vi batte
<cristian_c> akis24, hio visto di peggio XD
<Alex______> ciao belli
<cristian_c> *ho
<qwebirc554175> ciao a tutti sono di nuovo qui......avete ragione effettivamente avrò istallato wubi (o come si chiama), ma ora ricordo che mi aveva detto di scegliere la dimensione dell'istallazione e per non complicarmi la vita ho lascito a 9 gb, dal momento che adesso il sistema me ne rileva di meno posso aumentare i gb che rileva????
<veleno23> christian-m
<vuemme> una magia da terminale per poter ripristinare tutto?
<cristian_c> qwebirc554175, ma sei masterminecraft?
<cristian_c> veleno23, ?
<cristian_c> vuemme, non so
<cristian_c> dipende
<qwebirc554175> si sono master
<vuemme> eh si
<cristian_c> vuemme, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> !paste | vuemme
<ubot-it> vuemme: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> qwebirc554175, ti conviene installare ubuntu su una partizione
<veleno23> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5641637/
<cristian_c> qwebirc554175, ripeto, wubi ha un sacco di problemi e verrò rimosso quanto prima
<cristian_c> *verrà
<vuemme> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5641640/
<qwebirc554175> a ok perciò elimino tutto ;)
<qwebirc554175> lol
<cristian_c> veleno23, infatti te lo vede correttamente  :)
<cristian_c> qwebirc554175, sì
<cristian_c> qwebirc554175, segui la guida sul wiki e non avrai problemi
<cristian_c> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> vuemme, deb http://ftp.stw-bonn.de/ubuntu/ raring-proposed restricted main multiverse universe
<cristian_c> e non è l'unica vaccata che hai fatto
<cristian_c> wget -q http://all.repository.backtrack-linux.org/backtrack.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<akis24> vuemme: pure la backtrack li mmmm
<cristian_c> questo non è neanche un repository
<cristian_c> è un comando
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> akis24, backtrack, proposed, ppa
<cristian_c> akis24, la ciliegina è che ha inserito anche un comando
<cristian_c> XD
<akis24> :p
<cristian_c> copiato pari pari da qualche blog o forum senza leggere
<cristian_c> ceto che ad usare backtrack ci dovrebbe essere un minimo di conoscenza informatica
<Drizamanuber> come installo LO 4.0 con ppa?
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, ti sconsiglio i ppa
<vuemme> ho chiesto se potevate aiutarmi
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, npn è meglio installare da deb o binari?
<cristian_c> vuemme, diciamo che ha mandato il sistema a mignotte
<akis24> vuemme: si sta' pensando a che farti fare..
<cristian_c> ma anche molto
<cristian_c> io chiamrei il prete
<cristian_c> *chiamerei
<vuemme> state fislosofeggiando
<cristian_c> vuemme, ma anche no, hai fatto grossi danni
<cristian_c> se non te ne sei accorto
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: vorrei installarlo senza perdere i deb della versione 3.5.7, su internet non riesco più a trovare dove scaricarli
<vuemme> sto cercando d'imparare
<vuemme> se non sbaglio non imparerò mai
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, ah, quindi avevi già dato con i ppa? :D
<cristian_c> vuemme, ho capito, però dovresti imparare anche a ripristinare da solo
<vuemme> se potete grazie altrimenti fa lo steso grazie a prescindere
<vuemme> s
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: ho già provato a installare 4.0, ma il comando num non funziona più e mi da problemi con un foglio che ho creato io
<cristian_c> vuemme, quando aggiungi repository, leggi attentamente
<vuemme> certo
<cristian_c> vuemme, da dove l'hai preso quel repository
<cristian_c> ?
<vuemme> non ha importanza
<vuemme> grazie ugualmente
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, cos'avevi fatto?
<Drizamanuber> adesso vedo se riesco a raggirare il problema in 3.5.7
<cristian_c> vuemme, di niente
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: dalla versione 3.6 quel comando ha smesso di funzionare e mi restituisce N/D se la casella è vuota, ma spiegarti così è un po' difficile
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, sì, capisco
<Drizamanuber> dovrei ripulire i dati del foglio e poi metterlo in linea
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, ovviamente non ho provato per confermarti
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, però se vuoi installare la 4, ti consiglio di usare metodi alternativi di installazione
<cristian_c> insomma, evitare i ppa
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, OT: non mi hai detto nulla della scheda video
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: continua a darmi problemi di surriscaldamento
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: è arrivato a 97, adesso ho abbandonato per un po', per ora resto su 12.04, mi trovo bene anche qui, poi ho visto che comunque è la release che durerà di più fra le ultime
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, però non hai risposto per la 4° volta alla domanda
<cristian_c> Un Record.
<guest_____> Ciao ragazzi. vorrei lasciare il sistema in inglese, ma con l'impostazione di regione italiana. Ho quindi installato il pacchetto italiano, ma mi ritrovo con il sistema in inglese e con il calendario in italiano. Siccome è un cazzotto in un occhio l'ho tolto. Come posso fare?
<cristian_c> guest_____, apri il supporto lingue
<guest_____> fatto
<cristian_c> guest_____, posta una schermata
<guest_____> se io seleziono come lingua inglese non posso selezionare come regione italia, ma regioni assurdo come lo zimbawe o altre anglofone è assurdo
<cristian_c> guest_____, posta una schermata
<Dig> Ciao. da dove si toglie la disconnessione automatica in Ubuntu 13.04 con Unity???
<cristian_c> Dig, in che senso?
<guest_____> http://oi44.tinypic.com/156a5au.jpg
<Dig> cristian_c, ho due postazioni. quella con ub13.04 la abbandono per 10 minuti. Ritrovo lo schermo spento e muovere il mouse, mettere la psw per loggarmi
<cristian_c> guest_____, non si vede molto, ne servirebbe una con il menù chiuso
<guest_____> quelle sono regioni che posso selezionare
<cristian_c> Dig, gestore alimentazione
<Dig_> cristian_c, eh si. pure io mi ricordavo la, ma non c'è più l'optione
<cristian_c> guest_____, ma per quanto riguarda numeri, date e moneta?
<cristian_c> Dig, strano, posta una schermata
<guest_____> vai in luminosità e schermo o come si chiama
<cristian_c> cambiano sempre tutto
<cristian_c> :D
<guest_____> sono in iglese, posso selezionare solo fra i paesi che hai visto, sono i vari paesi anglofoni tra cui non si sa bene il perché la danimarca
<cristian_c> guest_____, ho capito, ma sembra che tu abbia impostato la lingua per quella roba lì
<Dig> cristian_c, questa poi la spostano sempre. E' stata in Alimentazione, Accaunt Utente e Salvaschermo.
<Dig> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Dig> http://imagebin.org/256818
<guest_____> Io voglio la lingua in inglese come lingua, ma se vado ha selezionare la regione non posso selezionare l'italia. Per fare comparire la regione italiana devo anche installare la lingua. Ma se seleziono come lingua inglese e come regione italia. Mi ritrovo con il calendario in italiano. Francamente un aborto.
<Dig> cristian_c, trovato
<cristian_c> guest_____, ho capito come fare
<guest_____> are ere ire h non sentire
<guest_____> come
<cristian_c> guest_____, installa la lingua italiana, poi si imposta bene sulla prima scheda
<cristian_c> 17:36:48 <guest_____> are ere ire h non sentire <--- ?
<guest_____> che intendi per scheda?
<cristian_c> guest_____, la finestra ha due schede
<guest_____> ha selezionare
<Dig> cristian_c, in luminosità l'hanno messa
<cristian_c> tab
<cristian_c> Dig, hai risolto?
<Dig_> cristian_c, si, si. aveva ragione guest_____ hanno creato lumininosità e blocco. Spero non la spostino per 13.10 :D
<guest_____> ma io ho fatto come hai detto tu. nella prima ho scelto inglese, nella seconda italiano. ma mi ritrovo con il calendario in italiano
<cristian_c> Dig_, lol
<cristian_c> guest_____, asp
<guest_____> ho rimosso il pacchetto italiano, ma "locale" rimane un mischiume anche dopo dpkg-reconfigure locale http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5641838/
<cristian_c> guest_____, nella seconda scheda cos'hai impostato?
<guest_____> ora inglese us perché l'italiano l'ho disinstallato perché mi dava il calendario in italiano
<cristian_c> guest_____, installa l'italiano
<guest_____> sì, ma l'ho già fatto
<guest_____> sto installando comunque
<cristian_c> installa e poi nella prima schedi metti
<cristian_c> 1. Italiano 2. Inglese
<cristian_c> e nella seconda scheda, imposta inglese
<guest_____> caso mai il contrario
<guest_____> la 1 è la lingua la 2 è la regione, ma al riavvio mi ritrovo con tutto il sistema in inglese come voglio io, ma con il calendario italiano
<cristian_c> guest_____, era solo un ordine
<guest_____> comunque al riavvio il calendario è in italiano
<cristian_c> guest_____, io imposterei come ho detto
<guest_____> ho impostato la lingua inglese e la regione italiana ma ho sempre lo stesso problema
<cristian_c> guest_____, il contrario
<cristian_c> imposti le due lingue nella prima scheda
<cristian_c> primo posto italiano, secondo posto inglese
<cristian_c> nella seconda scheda , imposto l'inglese
<cristian_c> *imposti
<enry> Salve ho un problema con l'avvio di ubunto metto la password e poi spariscono le icone e la barra in alto
<enry> versione 13.04
<guest_____> adesso riavvio
<cristian_c> enry, ma parli del login?
<enry> esatto
<enry> login
<enry> metto la password la prende cerca di accedere al sistema
<cristian_c> enry, installato driver video?
<enry> e rimane solo lo sfondo
<enry> no è il secondo avvio dopo l'installazione
<enry> ho provato ad usare la console e inserire sudo apt-get update
<enry> ma nulla non riesce a trovare aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> enry, se premi ctrl+alt+t, cosa succede?
<enry> chiudo con questo pc e attivo la chat con un altro cosi provo quello che mi dici
<enry> online
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: scusami ma sono dovuto uscire di corsa
<cristian_c> azz, veloce
<cristian_c> mmmm
<enry> provo crt+alt+t
<enry> aperta console
<cristian_c> uhm
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: ho provato a installare la acpi, non so se è andata a buon fine, sembra di sì, ma comunque il pc stava bollendo
<cristian_c> enry, lspci -k
<cristian_c> !paste | enry
<ubot-it> enry: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, lo scopriamo
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, lspci -k
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: spetta
<Drizamanuber> adesso sono in 12.04
<Drizamanuber> vado in 13
<guest_____> è assurdo tutto il sistema è inglese ma il calendario è in italiano, ho dovuto mettere inglese nella scheda della lingua e in quella della regione inglese (irlanda) per avere qualcosa che si avvicini alla regione italiana
<Drizamanuber> dammi un minuto
<enry> come vi copio la roba se sto usando un altro pc?
<cristian_c> guest_____, ma hai fatto come yi ho consigliato?
<cristian_c> *ti
<cristian_c> enry, non puoi chattare da quel pc?
<enry> provo
<enry> ho avviato firefox
<guest_____> se fai come dici tu ottengo tutto il sistema in italiano, ma io voglio il sitema in inglese con la regione italiana
<cristian_c> guest_____, e cosa ti avrei consigliato io? Sentiamo
<guest_____> di mettere nella 1 scheda italiano 2 inglese così si ottiene il sitema in italiano con il calendario inglese e viceversa
<enry> ci sono
<enry> dal portatile
<enry> come ti mando tutto
<enry> ?
<cristian_c> guest_____, e nella seconda scheda cos'hai fatto?
<cristian_c> !paste | enry
<ubot-it> enry: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: eccomi, ls.....
<guest_____> nella seconda italiano perché voglio come regione l'italiano
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, lspci -k
<cristian_c> guest_____, eh, ma per il calendario (leggasi 'date') ci vuole l'inglese
<guest_____> ma scegliendo italiano cambia il calendario
<cristian_c> mmmm
<cristian_c> tu vuoi le date in inglese, giusto?
<enry_> ci sono
<cristian_c> enry_, copiato su pastebin?
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5641927/
<enry_> non ho piu il link me lo rimandi
<enry_> che copio tutto
<guest_____> no voglio il sistema in inglese e il formato di regione (inizio giorno settimana, euro e 'sta roba) italiana
<cristian_c> !paste | enry
<ubot-it> enry: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<enry_> fatto
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, col cavolo, hai due schede
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, per giunta tutte e due ati
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, e tutte e due in uso
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, ci credo succhia
<cristian_c> e frigge
<cristian_c> asp
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: probabilmente avrò fatto qualche casino come mio solito
<cristian_c> enry_, posta il link in canale
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, no, stavolta niente casini
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: i can't believe!!!!!
<cristian_c> hai due schede video e due schede audio nel portatile
<cristian_c> no, una è hdmi
<cristian_c> XD
<Drizamanuber> l'hdmi vorrei mantenerla così posso collegare il televisore
<enry_> drovrei averlo fatto
<guest_____> provo su gnome channel
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, asp
<Drizamanuber> con le versioni precedenti non ci sono mai riuscito, ma qui, prima di installare i driver proprietari funzionava, adesso non funziona più
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, magari rebotta sulla 12.04 per non friggerlo
<cristian_c> per ora
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, hai installato roba?
<Drizamanuber> ieri ho provato a installare i driver proprietari fglrx, ma mi hanno incasinato e il pc friggeva lo stesso
<Drizamanuber> poi li ho rimossi con sudo apt-get purge fglrx
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: p.s. ho installato jupiter, può essere lui che mi fa casino?
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, forse non basta
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, non so se hai disinstallato in modo corretto
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: probabile!!!!!
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, dimmi come li avevi installati
<cristian_c> enry_, posta il link qui
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, inoltre, ho il dubbio che tu non abbia seguito bene il wiki di acpi_call
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, perchè dovrebbe essere la stessa cosa per ati+ati
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: parli dei driver proprietari? quelli li ho installati da Impostazioni di sistema... > Software e aggiornamenti > Driver aggiuntivi
<dimitri_> exit
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, e allora bastava disattivarli dal gestore, credo
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, non ne hai scaricati dal sito, vero?
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: io direttamente no, non so se lanciando la procedura li scarica in automatico
<Alfasus> Aggiornando a Kubuntu 13.04 ricevo il messaggio che l'aggiornamento non è andato a buon fine.
<Alfasus> Il dettaglio del messaggio è: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5641001/
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, parli di driver aggiuntivi?
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: adesso sto facendo la procedura wiki, ho installato git openjdk-7-jre., ma il primo comando da terminale che mi dice di fare già non funziona
<cristian_c> lol
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: sì, stavo parlando di quelli aggiuntivi
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, quella è la gui
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: adesso provo con la proceduramanuale
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: il link che stò guardando è questo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/Acpi_call
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, sinceramente non so cosa risponde
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, però la gui è una cosa nuova
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, magari contatta anche l'autore della gui, che è un utente del forum
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, si chiama dallas
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: ok, quando lo trovo gli chiederò spiegazioni
<cristian_c> lol
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: adesso ho cancellato le cartelle che avevo scaricato con acpi
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, fai la procedura da riga di comando
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: ho riprovato la prima procedura, ma l'ultima riga di comando 'sudo ./install', mi dice che non trova il comando
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, cd acpi_call_GUI
<cristian_c> e poi ridai il comando
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: mi dice comando non trovato
<vuemme> buonsa sera qualcuno riesce a d aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, ma hai cancellato?
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: adesso ho vissto che c'è un video che spiega
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, asp
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | vuemme
<ubot-it> vuemme: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, rispetta la sequenza di comandi nella guida
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, hai digitato: git clone https://github.com/marcoDallas/acpi_call_GUI.git ?
<cristian_c> Alfasus, digita: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> !pastebin | Alfasus
<ubot-it> Alfasus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: sto provando
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, hai installato git?
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: sì
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, e openjdk?
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c:  adesso ho seguito il video e sono riuscito a fare tutto
<Drizamanuber> che faccio ora riavvio?
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: il video che ho seguito è questo
<Drizamanuber> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h33bvoR14x8
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: sembra che la temperatura stia cominciando a scendder
<Drizamanuber> *scendere
<Drizamanuber> devo fare un lspci -k?
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, sì
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, su padtebin
<Drizamanuber> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5642046/
<Drizamanuber> adesso è stabile su 81 gradi
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, no, non è cambiato
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, io però non ti ho consigliato il video
<Drizamanuber> è postato nel link di dallas
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, ok, ma spiegami tutto quello che hai fatto
<Drizamanuber> cd acpi_call_GUI/
<Drizamanuber> sudo chmod +x install.sh
<Drizamanuber> java -jar acpi_call_GUI.jar
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, sbagliato
<Drizamanuber> a questo punto ho eseguito tutti e tre i punti della schermata
<Drizamanuber> mer putt
<cristian_c> sudo ./install
<cristian_c> lol
<Alfasus> cristian, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5642062/
<Drizamanuber> sudo ./install mi dice che non riconosce il comando, l'ho lanciato da cd acpi_call_GUI/
<Alfasus> cristian-c, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5642062/
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, e allora non hai seguito la guida come si deve
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, ti avevo chiesto se avevi installato openjdk
<Serpico> ciao
<cristian_c> Alfasus, sto guardando
<jackientu> Salve a tutti.
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: la versione 7
<Drizamanuber> di openjdk, è installat
<cristian_c> Alfasus, incasinamento da ppa
<Drizamanuber> ma dal link che mi hai postato mi dice di fare sudo ./install.sh
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, esatto, se posti l'output è buono
<Drizamanuber> ok spetta
<Drizamanuber> adesso mi restituisce questo, ma prima non era così
<Drizamanuber> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5642079/
<Drizamanuber> prima non mi ha outputtato niente
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, avrai sbagliato qualcosa
<cristian_c> :P
<Drizamanuber> poi ho dato il comando java
<Drizamanuber> e ho seguito il video
<Drizamanuber> come indicato nel link
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, ora dopo l'install, continua
<cristian_c> con java -jar acpi_call_GUI.jar
<Drizamanuber> Error: Unable to access jarfile acpi_call_GUI.jar
<jackientu> ho un problema che non riesco a risolvere, ho installato un programma .exe con wine che fa uso della porta seriale per connettersi e configurare dei modem shdsl. ho provato di tutto in rete ma non sono riuscito a fare comunicare il programma con un modem che mi sono portato a casa. la seriale funziona con minicom e putty. con questo progr. invece sembra rimanere in attesa. avete suggerimenti da darmi? grazie...
<Drizamanuber> spetta ho sbagliato, ho dato un cd
<Drizamanuber> e adesso il comando java funziona
<cristian_c> lol
<Drizamanuber> mi ha aperto una finestra con tre punti da eseguire
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, che pasticcione
<cristian_c> :P
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, quindi, prima non l'avevi fatto?
<cristian_c> XD
<Drizamanuber> dovrò aprire una pasticceria
<Drizamanuber> eheheheeheh
<Drizamanuber> sì prima l'avevo fatto, ho eseguito tutti e tre i punti inserendo il codice del mio pc che ho trovato nella tabella allegagta
<Drizamanuber> *allegata
<ALESSIO> ciao ragazzi il mio ubuntu 12.04 LTS nn mi memorizza dei driver che ho installato io manualmente..vengono installati,ma qnd spengo e riaccendo il pc devo reinstallarli di nuovo tutte le volte,ho cercato tnt volte su internet ma nn trovo risposta..qualcuno sa aiutarmi??grazie.
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, continua
<Drizamanuber> devo rifare la procedura?
<cristian_c> jackientu, wine non va bene per queste cose
<cristian_c> jackientu, al massimo virtualbox, oppure usi programmi nativi
<Drizamanuber> nella tabella l'unico pc con dei punti di domanda al posto della spiegazioni è il mio
<Drizamanuber> ma che czzz
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, lol
<Drizamanuber> di tutti gli hp il mio è l'unico con i punti di domanda
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, io avevo un sistema per recuperare la stringa
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> quando non presente in tabella
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: non dirmi che ti stai slacciando le scarpe
<Drizamanuber> eheheheheh
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, c'è uno script nel pacchetto di acpi call
<cristian_c> se lanci quello ti dice la stringa giusta
<cristian_c> da usare poi
<Drizamanuber> mii che casino
<Drizamanuber> adesso ci provo
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, solo tu fai casini :P
<Drizamanuber> so mago
<jackientu> ciao Cristian, cosa intendi per programmi nativi?
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, mi pare turn_off_gpu.sh in examples
<cristian_c> ma ora non mi ricordo
<cristian_c> a un utente gli consigliai lo script giusto
<cristian_c> e gli funzionò
<jackientu> mi fa specie perchè il programma fornito dalla ditta gira bene con wine quando mi collego in lan, il problema viene fuori con la seriale sia fisica che USB...
<cristian_c> jackientu, perché in lan è diverso
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: adesso devo staccare, ho provato la procedura dello script, ma l'ultimo comando non funziona
<cristian_c> ALESSIO, di quali driver parli?
<Drizamanuber> uname -r > $HOME/acpi_call/kernel.txt
<Drizamanuber> bash: /home/matteino/acpi_call/kernel.txt: File o directory non esistente
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, quella è un'altra cosa, stai facendo confusione
<jackientu> non sò, con il prog. in questione posso collegarmi alla rack master in due modi, o con seriale o con lan. mentre per i remoti ho solo la seriale. per questo non posso fare a meno della seriale...
<Drizamanuber> questa sera torno, ma in 12.04 a temperatura normale
<Drizamanuber> per ora grazie per lo sbattimento
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, tu devi seguire Utilizzo
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, ma stai più attento
<cristian_c> :)
<ALESSIO> sono dei driver per una chiavetta wi-fi...come faccio a indicare a cui rispondo tra l'altro??il tasto tab sembra nn funzionare
<cristian_c> jackientu, wine non può fare tutto, specialmente gestire l'hardware
<ALESSIO> marca d-limk
<ALESSIO> link
<cristian_c> !chi | ALESSIO
<ubot-it> ALESSIO: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<cristian_c> jackientu, i programmi nativi sono quelli fatti apposta per linux
<cristian_c> none mulati con wine
<cristian_c> *non emulati
<cristian_c> ALESSIO, comunque, non devi reinstallarli
<cristian_c> ALESSIO, ti basta caricarli
<cristian_c> ALESSIO, spiega come li hai installati
<ALESSIO> ora ti posto su pastenbin
<jackientu> cristian_c: ok allora nulla di fatto devo cercare di usare win, anche se non mi piace per nulla. quindi anke in futuro se ho bisogno di usare progr. win e hardware con wine non funzionerebbero?
<cristian_c> jackientu, beh, una bella virtualbox, no?
<cristian_c> jackientu, wine emula software, non i driver
<cristian_c> jackientu, se proprio devi usare quel programma e non c'è la versione per linux+
<ALESSIO> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5642160/
<jackientu> cristian_c:  capito! grazie della spiegazione. non credo... si chiama LMS.exe della TELECO e serve appunto per la configurazione di loro modem SHDSL. quello che mi fa innervosire è che il gestionale è fatto per win, mentre l'hardware dei modem lavora con linux...
<cristian_c> jackientu, beh, prenditlea con loro
<cristian_c> jackientu, comunque, hai provato a installare una VM?
<cristian_c> ALESSIO, visto
<cristian_c> ALESSIO, sudo modprobe rtl8192cu
<cristian_c> ALESSIO, dalla cartella dei sorgenti
<jackientu> cristian_c: si dovrei.. ma sai il lavoro... si l'ho installata ho 2 problemi.. da 5 anni uso ubuntu e non ho win e devo vedere come condividere le cartelle dei due sistemi.
<quertymax> ciao, scusate... è normale che in una versione live non funzioni internet?? (ne con wifi ne con eternet)
<Alfasus> cristian_c, cosa debbo fare?
<ALESSIO> cristian_c: si qll ( modprobe)  perchè seguendo la guida dice che quel pacchetto da problemi ma nn capisco il motivo,cmq una volta dato quel comando e uscito dal terminale funziona tutto..almeno fink nn riavvio
<akis24> quertymax: hai provato a configurare la rete da network-manager ?
<ALESSIO> cristian_c: se inserisco la chiavetta qnd accendo il pc..prima di tutta quella procedura, la kiavetta wi-fi si blocca e nn rileva le reti
<quertymax> emm no.. :)
<akis24> quertymax:  :) fallo allora
<quertymax> ok!
<cristian_c> Alfasus, rimuovere i repositort
<cristian_c> Alfasus, usare ppa-purge
<cristian_c> *repository
<cristian_c> !ppa-purge | Alfasus
<ubot-it> Alfasus: Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http :/ / www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<cristian_c> jackientu, con samba
<cristian_c> !samba | jackientu
<ubot-it> jackientu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<cristian_c> ALESSIO, non devi reinstallare ogni volta i driver, ma soltanto usare modprobe
<cristian_c> quertymax, ifconfig -a
<ALESSIO> cristian_c: aspetta..quindi posso inserire la chiavetta fin da subito e digitare solamente sudo modprobe rtl8192cu??
<jackientu> cristian_c: si ho già usato samba ma quando attribuisco i permessi alla cartella pubblici, mi restituisce che samba non è un pacchetto affidabile... hai suggerimenti?
<vuemme> <lordievader> vuemme__: If that is all, open /etc/apt/sources.list with a text editor and comment lines 60 trough 63. <BluesKaj> vuemme__, alt+F2 , type kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list , delete the last4 lines .
<vuemme> e ci voleva il prete?
<cristian_c> ALESSIO, allora, prima digiti modprobe e poi colleghi l'adattatore
<vuemme> mio dio!!!
<cristian_c> jackientu, chi lo restituisce?
<cristian_c> LOL
<ALESSIO> cristian_c:  ok grazie mille dell'aiuto sono 4 mesi che ci sbatto la testa e tu sei primo che mi ha dato una risposta.ciao grazie
<cristian_c> pensa che c'è gente che si lamenta di me qui dentro (leggi sopra) :P
<cristian_c> 19:37:21 <vuemme> mio dio!!!
<cristian_c> ALESSIO, volendo, puoi installarlo nel kernel in modo da non doverlo digitare ad ogni avvio
<jackientu> cristian_c: ubuntu nel messaggio d'installazione. sequenza: condividi la cartella > il servizio richiede di installare il pacchetto samba > digito password e dopo qualche istante compare una finestra che recita che il pacchetto non è affidabile.
<cristian_c> jackientu, magari lo puoi fare dopo la procedura d'installazione del sistema
<jackientu> cristian_c: in effetti troppe cose in una volta... ;-)
<ALESSIO> cristian_c:  uhm purtropo nn sono molto pratico uso linux da solo un anno..mai digitato dal terminale prima di allora  :)  come si fa?
<it-39> sera
<it-39> ho un conflitto con la scheda di rete come posso risolvere?
<enzotib> it-39, in che senso?
<it-39> enzotib:  ho aggiunto una seconda scheda di rete al portatile (interna) e non me la riconosce all'avvio mi dice che c'e un conflitto
<it-39> purtroppo dal bios non posso disabilitare quella integrata
<enzotib> it-39, appunto, chi lo dice? ubuntu? qual è il messaggio esatto?
<enzotib> it-39, e a cosa ti servono due schede di rete?
<it-39> quella integrata non va bene
<cristian_c> ALESSIO, ci sono un paio di comandi
<it-39> il messaggio me lo da all'avvio il bios
<cristian_c> ALESSIO, devi copiare il file .ko in /lib/ecc...
<enzotib> it-39, e allora devi risolvere col BIOS, non qui su #ubuntu-it
<cristian_c> e poi sudo depmod -a
<enzotib> it-39, e comunque rimane la domanda, a che ti servono due schede?
<it-39> enzotib non va bene quella integrata
<enzotib> it-39, è rotta?
<it-39> si
<enzotib> it-39, forse devi impostare qualche parametro dal bios affinché non vadano in conflitto, oppure potrebbe esserci qualche jumper sulla scheda, non so
<enzotib> comunque esula dagli argomenti di questo canale
<it-39> pensavo si potesse provare a disabilitarla da ubuntu quella integrata i bios dei portaTILI SONO CASTRATI PURTROPPO
<it-39> ok grazie comunque
<enzotib> it-39, lspci, su pastebin
<enzotib> it-39, proviamo
<it-39> ok un sec
<cristian_c> ALESSIO, domanda magari sul forum come installare il file .ko nel kernel
<cristian_c> ora non ricordo
<ALESSIO> cristian_c:  ok
<it-39> enzotib: http://pastebin.com/e2NqcLDG
<enzotib> it-39, qual è quella rotta, Realtek o Atheros?
<it-39> enzotib: e' una intel veramente
<enzotib> it-39, parliamo di scheda di rete ethernet?
<it-39> no no wlan
<it-39> anche l'altra aggiunta e wlan
<enzotib> it-39, lì si vede solo la Intel, quindi non sì può fare niente
<enzotib> it-39, a meno di smanettare col bios
<it-39> ok e un macello allora il bios acer non permette configurazioni sulla scheda
<enzotib> it-39, nemmeno disabilitarla?
<it-39> magari ! avrei risolto
<enzotib> it-39, e la nuova scheda che hai messo, nemmeno puoi cambiare niente?
<it-39> no
<it-39> e' una mini pci
<it-39> mi attrezzero' con una usb
<enzotib> it-39, prendi una wifi-usb
<enzotib> ecco
<it-39> infatti
<it-39> grazie enzotib... gentilissimo come sempre :) ci abbiamo provato  !
<it-39> a dopo stacco un sec
<fiamma> ciao a tutti ragazzi,
<fiamma> ho un pc con ubuntu 13.04
<fiamma> ieri sera dal software center vado a scaricare flight gear, ma per qualche motivo l'installazione fallisce
<fiamma> e il programma non parte
<fiamma> ci faccio poco caso, e ora che ho bisogno di installare un altro software sempre dal cente
<fiamma> devo andare, torno dopo
<quertymax>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER quertymax slbpsnesnjpv
<quertymax> ma dove devo scrivere questa cosa??
<Valgio63> mibofra, ciao!
<enzotib> quertymax, in qualunque finestra, ma con lo / all'estrema sinistra
<enzotib> quertymax, ma cambia password, va
<enzotib> quertymax, e poi non credo ci vada VERIFY
<quertymax> ok
<enzotib> !registrazione
<ubot-it> Per sapere come registrarti e in generale come comportarti in canale, leggi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<Valgio63> Ciao a tutti, chi sa cosa vuol dire questo? :xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<quertymax>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER quertymax slbpsnesnjpv /
<quertymax> ahaha
<quertymax> scusate
<quertymax>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER quertymax slbpsnesnjpv/
<Valgio63> C'è nessuno che mi aiuta?
<mibofra> ciao Valgio63
<cristian_c> !nessuno | Valgio63
<ubot-it> Valgio63: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<mibofra> ero a cena XD
<cristian_c> Valgio63, scusa
<cristian_c> :P
<mibofra> Valgio63, non riesce a riconoscere una risoluzione valida per il tuo monitor XD
<Valgio63> mibofra, perfetto, ecco forse perchè non va! Soluzioni? Glielo devo dare a mano con xorg.conf?
<mibofra> Valgio63, vedi se riesci a creare un xorg nuovo
<mibofra> !xorg
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/ConfigurareXorg
<Valgio63> mibofra, vedi un po' questo: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5642405/
<it-39> sera
<Valgio63> mibofra,Stavo appunto vedendolo, me lo sono stampato.....stasera pensavo di evere più tempo a disposizione per provare ma....
<Valgio63> mibofra, cavolo, non mi ricordo come si fa ad entrare in tty:(((
<Valgio63> per arrestare il server grafico
<Valgio63> alt F1/2/3? o ctrl o shift?
<enzotib> Valgio63, Ctrl-Alt-F1
<Valgio63> enzotib, scusa che scemo! grazie!
<Drizamanuber> serpico cia
<Drizamanuber> ciao
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: eccomi tornato dalla cena
<Serpico> ciao Driza :)
<HoldenC> !gnome-shell
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'gnome-shell'
<HoldenC> !gnome3
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'gnome3'
<Valgio63> sudo x -configure
<hackerman> che state facendo ?
<enzotib> !chat | hackerman
<ubot-it> hackerman: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Valgio63> mibofra, non riesco a spegnere il server X: sudo lightdm stop, sembra spengersi ma quando rientro in tty muovendo il maus si rigrea il desktop    640x480!!
<Valgio63> mouse non maus
<Valgio63> mibofra, se infatti vedi più su c'è un sudo X -configure che è venuto su xchat!!
<Valgio63> ci sei sempre?
<Valgio63> Sto andando con 11.10
<mibofra> Valgio63, vuol dire che non trova buone risoluzioni
<mibofra> senti
<mibofra> ma usi i driver closed di nvidia no?
<mibofra> provato il tool nvidia-setting?
<mibofra> *settings
<mibofra> si si ci sono
<mibofra> aggiornare no XD ?
<Valgio63> Mibofra hai visto sopra?http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5642405/
<Valgio63> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5642405/
<mibofra> si
<mibofra> Valgio63, prova ad usare nvidia-server
<Valgio63> Quindi che driver uso lo hai visto, sono i 173
<mibofra> *nvidia-settings
<Valgio63> provato mi dice che.....aspetta
<Valgio63> mibofra, su X Server Display configuration dice : Unable to load X Server Display Configuration page:
<Valgio63> Failed to query NoScanout for screen 0.
<Valgio63> Niente male eh?
<mibofra> LOL
<mibofra> riavvia e torna XD
<Valgio63> Sti .....zzi, anche se non è il mio dialetto Xd
<Valgio63> Ok, eseguo
<Valgio63> mibofra, rieccomi
<mibofra> ok
<Valgio63> Tu ordina io eseguo....buana!
<mibofra> prova a riusare nvidia-settings
<Valgio63> tramite lanciatore normale o con sudo?
<Valgio63> Tramite la nciatore normale ...idem
<Valgio63> e anche con sudo. Fine del tempo stasera, vediamo domani.. Ciao.
<Valgio63> mibofra, Tramite la nciatore normale ...idem e anche con sudo. Fine del tempo stasera, vediamo domani.. Ciao.
<mibofra> ok ciao
<mibofra> con sudo comunque XD
<Valgio63> mibofra, poi mi dirai perchè non mi si spegne il server x lol
<mibofra> XD
<Valgio63> mibofra, La martello sta' scheda prima o poi! Va a finire che rimetto un aATI!
<mibofra> ok , ora puoi andare XD
<mibofra> ciao :))
<Valgio63> sarà anche peggio......xD  ciao
<fiamma> ciao a tutti
<fiamma> ho bisogno di un aiuto con ubuntu
<busy87> !aiuto | fiamma
<ubot-it> fiamma: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<fiamma> io ho ubunt 13.04, l'altra sera dall'ubuntu software center stavo scaricando flight gear, stranamente non è andato a buon fine e il programma non si avvia
<fiamma> ho deciso quindi di fregarmene e di rinunciare al gioco
<fiamma> il problema sta però che ogni applicazione cerchi di scaricare ora, fallisce
<fiamma> per flight gear va eliminato
<fiamma> e mi da questo errore
<busy87> fiamma apri il terminale e digita
<busy87> apt-get install -f
<fiamma> devo accedere da amministratore
<fiamma> un secondo che cambio utente
<busy87> si con sudo
<fiamma_> ok ho effettuato l'accesso come admin
<fiamma_> mi riscrivi la stringa?
<busy87> apt-get install -f
<fiamma_> ci sei?
<fiamma_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5642583/
<busy87> fiamma_ sudo apt-get install -f
<fiamma_> continua a dare lo stesso problema
<fiamma_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5642589/
<fiamma_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5642591/
<busy87> fiamma_ hai messo repository di terze parti ? ppa ?
<fiamma_> in che senso?
<fiamma_> io ho solo installato un programma dal softare center
<busy87> hai aggiunto altri repository ?
<fiamma_> credo di no
<busy87> fiamma_: sudo apt-get purge flightgear
<fiamma_> ora instala
<fiamma_> grazie mille di tutto
<paolinux> buonasera
<paolinux> ho un tablet android 4.1.1 con sd da 16gb, quando lo collego al pc vedo il tablet come risorso mtp, posso scrive sulla memoria interna ma non sull'sd
<paolinux> mi dice che è impossibile scrivere o che lil file esiste già (ma non è così)
<paolinux> sapete darmi qualche dritta?
<perr-wise> Un programma salva in estensione .vym Debian lo riconosce come archivio e lo apre come tale, se scorro "apri con" non trovo il programma adatto per aprirlo come faccio a impostarlo senza dover ogni volta andare dal programma stesso e cercarlo? Grazie
<perr-wise> * buluca è uscito (Ping timeout: 264 seconds)
<perr-wise> <perr-wise> Su Ubuntu creavo un lanciatore e lo trascinavo sopra il file per aprirlo. Su Debian non riesco neanche a creare il lanciatore.
<cristian_c> paolinux, che tablet è?
<cristian_c> !derivate
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'derivate'
<cristian_c> !ubuntu
<ubot-it> Ubuntu è un sistema operativo libero e gratuito basato su GNU/Linux. Vedi http://www.ubuntu-it.org/
<cristian_c> lol
<paolinux> cristian_c: è un acer iconia a210
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> !debian | perr-wise
<ubot-it> perr-wise: Ubuntu e Debian sono strettamente connesse. Ubuntu si basa sulle fondamenta dell'architettura e dell'infrastruttura di Debian, con una comunità e un processo di rilascio diversi. Vedere http://www.ubuntu.com/community/ubuntu-and-debian - Ricorda, !Repository di Debian NON dovrebbero essere usati su Ubuntu!
<cristian_c> paolinux, sto guardando
<paolinux> grazie cristian_c
<cristian_c> paolinux, hai installato mtpfs?
<paolinux> si
<paolinux> però credo di aver capito....
<cristian_c> paolinux, vai nel tablet, in Impostazioni
<cristian_c> paolinux, ?
<cristian_c> paolinux, Applicazioni
<cristian_c> paolinux, Sviluppo
<paolinux> non posso scrivere direttamente sulla sd, ma sulle cartelle create precedentemente dal tablet
<cristian_c> paolinux, attiva USB Debugging
<paolinux> si, è attivato
<perr-wise> cristian_c, a volte ci sono persone che usano ambedue i sistemi e quindi potrebbero aiutare meglio.
<cristian_c> paolinux, la sd è su una directory specifica
<cristian_c> perr-wise, è uguale, usa l'altro canale
<paolinux> cristian_c: si dovrebbe essere in /mnt/rxternal_sd
<perr-wise> cristian_c, sto usando grazie
<cristian_c> paolinux, domanda stupida: non puoi semplicemente installare la sd sul pc, e fare le operazioni direttamente da lì
<cristian_c> ?
<paolinux> confermo la sd è montata in /mnt/external_sd
<paolinux> cristian_c: bhe si... in realtà è una microsd.. e non ho l'adattore
<cristian_c> ok
<paolinux> però ho trovato il modo
<paolinux> creo le sottocartelle prima sul tablet
<paolinux> e poi da pc carico i file
<paolinux> nelle rispettive cartelle
<cristian_c> paolinux, sempre su sd?
<paolinux> si
<cristian_c> paolinux, ho trovato qualcosa
<paolinux> dimmi
<paolinux> sono tutto orecchie :)
<cristian_c> paolinux, in query
<mikunos> Buonasera a tutti
<mikunos> qualcuno mi sa dire se dopo aver scaricato un pacchetto, configurato (./configure) compilato (make) ed installato (make install) è possibile disinstallarlo e cancellare i file
<enzotib> mikunos, diciamo che esula un po' dagli argomenti di questa chat. Comunque, se non c'è un make uninstall o qualcosa di simile, è difficile farlo a mano
<enzotib> uno potrebbe usare checkinstall, ma va fatto prima del danno
<mikunos> grazie
<aquila12> salve a tutti
<aquila12> mi potete aiutare non so coem masterizzare il file iso di ubuntu 13.04 i386 con nero express 10
<URUS> aquila12: devi masterizzare come immagine disco
<krabador> aquila12, dvd, che in cd non ci entra.
<aquila12> ho provato con un dvd-r ma non me lo fa masterizzare
<Guest37791> Salve a tutti
<dolfo> Salve a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2013-05-08
<Cri> -
<Cri> -
<dimitri> aiutoooooooo !!!! mentre facevo upgrade da 12.10 a 13.04 si è bloccato ora sono ripartito con la penultima  verisone ma è tutto bloccato e non mi fa andare in software upgrade....che faccio ?
<fantasyboy> Salve ho due dischi rigidi; ho windows 7 sul primo e vorrei partizionare il secondo da 1 TB creando una partizione di 200 GB su cui installare ubuntu e al riavvio del sistema voglio che il sistema m faccia scegliere quale sistema operativo vpglio fare partire
<fantasyboy> all'interno dei 200 GB devo creare 3 partizioni pe ubuntu quando lo installo
<fantasyboy> una per il file system una di swap e un'altra
<fantasyboy> tutte all'interno dei 200 GB
<fantasyboy> come faccio a determinare le dimensioni di quella di swap ? dipende dalla ram ? io ho 8 GB di ram
<fantasyboy> Ho gia provato ad installare ubuntu sul secondo hd ma non riuscivo piu ad entrare in ubuntu neanke settando il bios per fare leggere dal hd dove sta ubuntu e ho dovuto riformattare hd dove stava ubuntu; se qualcuno volesse dare risposta ai mieiproblemi può aggiungermi a skype: domenico1417
<glpiana> ola
<giuaa> eiiii buondì
<giuaa> c'ho un problemino non so perchè prima riuscivo a vedere l'hard disk interno da ubuntu (installato da wubi) ed ora non si vede....qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<glpiana> giuaa, guarda sotto /host
<giuaa> infatti non c'è host....uff
<glpiana> giuaa, dove lo cerchi? io parlo della directory /host
<giuaa> sisi, nella directory....non c'è host, avevo capito
<giuaa> ti mando lo screenshot
<giuaa> se non mi credi :)
<glpiana> giuaa, no, che screenshot. apri un temrinale e scrivi: ls /host         e dimmi cosa risponde
<giuaa> ls: impossibile accedere a host: File o directory non esistente .... ha capit??...ma è da parecchio  che mi è sparita la possibilita di accedere al disk (manco lo vosualizza)
<glpiana> giuaa, scrivi: ls /            e metti su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | giuaa
<ubot-it> giuaa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<giuaa> asp...do un'occhiata per capirce...cmq grazissime intanto!
<Etneo> passando da 12.11 at 13.04 non ho travo più il multi desktop 4
<giuaa> ah...ok., mi chiedevate sta cosa perchè stavo intasando il canale, non per altro.. forse non conosco il mezzo
<giuaa> cmq per due righe devo usare past bin? non mi sembrava molto il caso
<giuaa> Etneo> credo di esser migrato dalla 10 alla 12 e forse questo l'ha sballato?!
<glpiana> Etneo, parli di ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu o lubuntu?
<Etneo> ubuntu 13.04
<Etneo> chiedevo se ci fosse una soluzione
<glpiana> Etneo, e che intendi per multidesktop 4?
<Etneo> potevo gestire 4 desk contemporaneamente girando
<giuaa> forse il selettore di spazio lavoro....però a livell di pignoleria stiam messi alla grande
<Etneo> si può riprenderlo
<glpiana> Etneo, penso tu debba mettere mano agli effetti desktop
<glpiana> !ccsm | Etneo
<ubot-it> Etneo: Per abilitare effetti visivi aggiuntivi personalizzabili in Ubuntu: installa 'compizconfig-settings-manager' o 'simple-ccsm'. Dopo l'installazione apparirà la relativa icona in Sistema Preferenze - Vedi anche !compiz - Aiuto in #compiz-fusion
<Etneo> ok
<Etneo> provo
<glpiana> Etneo, no lo uso più, ma mi pare che la gestione dei desktop virtuali sia nella sezione "generale"
<lele_> ciao, ho installato con successo lubuntu 13.04 su pc con 256MB di ram, va bene ma chrominum non pi apre le pagine per mancanza di ram, posso farci qualcosa?
<Etneo> in questo momento ho un solo schermo
<glpiana> lele_, ne dubito, se non aumentare la ram. 256 son pochi. hai provato altri browser?
<lele_> glpiana- ti ringrazio della risposta, in effetti mi chiedevo se con firefox magari non possa andare meglio.
<lele_> glpiana, unico dubbio è che con chrome su xp funziona anche se non va molto veloce.
<glpiana> lele_, non so che dirti. potresti provare eventualmente a mettere chrome anche su lubuntu e vedere come si comporta.
<Etneo> trovato
<lele_> glpiana, sai sono alle primissime armi con lubuntu, pensavo che chromium fosse il chrome per linux, allora sono due programmi diversi?
<Etneo> su aspetto ho abilitato gli spazi di lavoro
<Etneo> era disabilitato
<giuaa> insoma io non posso risolvere il mio problemino rega??
<glpiana> lele_, chromium è la versione opensource, ma c'è anche chrome per linux
<glpiana> giuaa, io h ti ho chiesto l'output di un comando e sto ancora aspettando la risposta
<giuaa> glpiana_ls: impossibile accedere a host: File o directory non esistente
<glpiana> giuaa, no, quello dopo: ls /
<lele_> glpiana, grazie mille, non lo sapevo. lo proverò. avevo anche pensato di reinstallare il tutto con lubuntu 10.04, che dovrebbe lavorare con 128MB di ram secobdo te potrei migliorare?
<glpiana> lele_, potrebbe, ma no ti assicuro nulla. 256 mega di ram son davvero pochi
<giuaa> provo a usare il pastbin
<lele_> glpiana, grazie per il tuo aiuto, molto utile. ciao.
<giuaa> glpiana_mi chiede il login de launchpad
<giuaa> ti posso mandare la risp in pvt? non voglio intasare la chat (come consigliavano)
<glpiana> giuaa, no, non lo dovrebbe fare. limitati a scrivere un nick e a incollare il testo. poi premi paste. non selezionare altro
<glpiana> giuaa, per cortesia non scrivermi in privato. inoltre il comando da dare è: ls /
<giuaa> ok...chat chiusa,..ho fatto come mi dicevi tu e mi escono queste cartelle http://paste.ubuntu.com/5644003/
<giuaa> scusa è questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/5644005/
<glpiana> giuaa, fai lo stesso con: ls /media
<giuaa> ACD0-985A
<giuaa> fatto
<glpiana> giuaa, e hai una chiavetta usb o un disco esterno collegato?
<giuaa> solo un'antenna wifi esterna e una pennetta per tastiera e mouse esterni
<glpiana> giuaa, ls /media/ACD0-985A
<Mgheil> ciao a tutti, ho un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu 13.04 su desktop con scheda video radeon hd 7870, si impalla ancor prima che finisca l'installazione.
<giuaa> errorierrori...http://paste.ubuntu.com/5644017/
<glpiana> giuaa, ridammi l'output di ls /media
<ZlojCrash> Buon giorno
<giovannigianni> bon giorno a tutti. ho fatto l'avanzamento alla distro13.4. non compare la barra laterale, come posso ripristinarla?
<akhilleus> salve a tutti
<ZlojCrash> Scusame, solo nuovo in italiano - qualcuno sa, dove posso trovare canali italiani non speciali? Ho trovato alcuni, ma pochi utenti la
<giovannigianni> bbuon giorno a tutti. ho fatto l'avanzamento alla distro13.04. non compare la barra laterale, come posso ripristinarla?
<aesir-x10> salve ho una vecchia versione di ubuntu come faccio ad aggiornare firefox
<aesir-x10> come si aggiorna ubuntu
<glpiana> aesir-x10, intendi aggironamento dei pacchetti di una determinata versione di ubuntu o avanzamento alla versione di ubuntu successiva?
<aesir-x10> avanzamento alla versione successiva
<glpiana> !aggiornamento | aesir-x10
<ubot-it> aesir-x10: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione#Avanzamento_di_versione
<darioromanista> salve, ho un problemino con xubuntu.. in pratica quando scrollo in firefox lo scroll è un pò tremolante e gli oggetti della pagina sembra come se ondeggiano. cosa posso fare?
<ZlojCrash> memory / video normale?
<darioromanista> in pratica ho visto che il problema sembra legato ad xfce... perchè ho provato anche ad installare ubuntu e metterci poi la sessione xubuntu dando sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop... in pratica con cinnamon, unity,gnome tutto ok... se poi mi loggo da xubuntu solito problema.. io però vorrei installare xubuntu .. a cosa puà essere douto?
<ZlojCrash> veduto cosi problemi quando macchina vecchia. Mio collega dice xubuntu ha alto "rending"
<darioromanista> nono, la macchina è nuova, è un notebook di un anno.. intel atom n570
<ZlojCrash> Tutto ok con video "driver" proprieta? Nvidia o ati?
<darioromanista> sisi, i driver sono intel ed è tutto ok con ubuntu
<darioromanista> purtroppo se invece alla sessione di log in scelgo di avviare la sessione da xubuntu il problema si presenta, altrimenti scegliendo di avviare la sessione da cinnamon o unity non ho nessun tipo di probelma..
<darioromanista> mi chiedevo se magari c'era da settare qualche impostazione all'interno di xfce che mi sfugge.. grazie per l'aiuto
<ZlojCrash> No - non ho sentito di problemi con xfce e intel. In "resorce monitor" - notebook non tanto carico?
<darioromanista> no
<ZlojCrash> Scusame per mio italiano - parlo non bene
<ZlojCrash> problema soltanto firefox? Come con altri programmi?
<darioromanista> tranquillo, non c'è problema, anzi grazie ancora.. il problema è evidente in firefox  e non ho provato con altri programmi, ma comunque firefox è lo stesso se accedo da cinnamon o unity quindi..
<ZlojCrash> version di Firefox?
<it-39> buongiorno a tutti
<darioromanista> l'ultima
<darioromanista> è aggiornato
<Cri> ciao
<ZlojCrash> per ora ho trovato soltanto uno accento - togliere "screen font antialising"
<ZlojCrash> Scusi - devo retirarsi
<akis24> giorno
<dorino> ciao
<dorino> qualcuno mi puoi aiutare ?
<pippuccio76> Ciao ho un problema con la stampante , ogni volta che riavvio devo reinstallare i driver per farla vedere al sistema...
<enzotib> !qualcuno | dorino
<ubot-it> dorino: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<guso> ciao a tutti
<guso> sono nuovo
<guso> e ho un problema
<K99Brain> chiedi
<guso> ho installato ubunt 8.04.1 su un asus eee pc 1001px ma nn mi riconosce ne wifi ne porte usb
<enzotib> perché mai la preistoria?
<guso> eh??
<enzotib> 8.04 è del 2008 = preistoria
<guso> ah quindi??
<CaprettaD> Io sul mio asus eee ci ho messo lubuntu 13.4
<enzotib> !raring
<ubot-it> Raring Ringtail: http://releases.ubuntu.com/raring/ | Kubuntu 13.04 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/13.04/release/ |  È preferibile usare i torrent | Problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseNotes
<guso> mi devo scaricare ultimo e come lo installo??
<enzotib> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<enzotib> !lubuntu
<ubot-it> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<guso> ok ma ce il formato ex o solo iso
<enzotib> guso: exe sarebbe wubi?
<guso> state perlando arabo x me io so solo le basi ma basi
<enzotib> guso: di norma tutte le distribuzioni linux sono distribuito con un file ISO
<guso> ok
<enzotib> Ubuntu supportava una modalità di installazione da windows, il programma si chiamava WUBI, ma non è più supportato
<guso> e come lo installo su questo pc devo materizzarmi l'iso vero??
<enzotib> guso: con una pendrive
<enzotib> !usbwin | guso
<ubot-it> guso: Scarica PenDriveLinux (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<enzotib> ora vado, ciao
<CaprettaD> Devi usare LiLi se hai Windows
<guso> adesso e installoto solo l'ubunt
<MuSh> qualcuno ha esperienze con mvc?
<CaprettaD> Oppure puoi usare unetbootin se hai Linux
<CaprettaD> Io ho installato con unetbootin che trovi nei software center
<guso> adesso vedro e vi faro sapere grazie
<mario__> Ciao, dopo aver installato un .deb (panda3d) l'interfaccia grafica non si avvia più. E' possibile ripristinare il sistema come era prima?
<akis24> ciao
<yaya> ragazzi ho un problema: ho messi i driver nvidia -currente dai reposity e adesso quando accendo mi compare la schermata nera
<a7x> che brutto
<a7x> yaya, c'è un trattino lampeggiante in alto a sinistra?
<yaya> si!
<yaya> a7x: sisi
<a7x> ok ti farà piacere sapere che puoi recuperarlo
<a7x> premi contemporaneamente CTRL+ALT+F1
<a7x> ti chiederà nome utente e password, inseriscili e poi torna qui
<yaya> a7x:  non succede niente
<yaya> a7x: prement ctrl alt f1
<a7x> prova con CTRL+ALT+F1
<a7x> prova con CTRL+ALT+F2
<yaya> nemmeno con f2
<a7x> prova con CTRL+ALT+F3
<a7x> vabeh hai capito l'antifona, non funziona
<a7x> yaya temo che devi modificare il grub ed entrare da single user mode
<yaya> a7x: dimmi come
<a7x> oppure entrare dalla live, eseguire chroot nella distro e sistemare da là
<a7x> !single
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'single'
<a7x> yaya, prova ad entrare dalla modalità recovery
<a7x> mi pare che ubuntu la crei
<yaya> e dove sarebbe ? io sul pc dove ho solo ubuntu come sistema non ho il recovery mode come in questo in cui ho il dual boot
<a7x> ahn
<a7x> vediamo se ti trovo un link
<a7x> yaya, quindi hai una nvidia, che nvidia?
<yaya> nvidia geforce 8600gs turbocache
<a7x> nvidia-current fornisce i driver per il supporto delle schede dalla serie GeForce 6 e successive. Per le schede della serie Geforce 8 abilita il supporto dei video in h264.
<a7x> quindi dovrebbe funzionare
<a7x> hai rimosso nuveou prima di installare nvidia current yaya?
<a7x> nouveau
<yaya> rimosso? no... sono andato su impostazione di sistema, sulla voce driver aggiountivi c'era quello di defult e poi c'era current con tra parentesi la voce "raccomandato" q. L'ho selezionato e premuto installa
<a7x> hai il cd di installazione?
<yaya> no ho fatto da chiavetta usb
<a7x> yaya e sopratutto quale versione di ubuntu hai?
<yaya> 12.04
<a7x> yaya, hai ancora la chiavetta usb funzionante?
<yaya> si credo di si
<a7x> bene, la soluzione è la seguente
<yaya> live cd
<a7x> inserisci la chiavetta, esegui il boot da chiavetta
<yaya> ok
<a7x> monta la partizione su cui hai installato ubuntu
<yaya> come?
<a7x> argh
<a7x> !mount
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'mount'
<yaya> intendi con gparted?
<a7x> mh no
<a7x> yaya prova così intanto, magari funziona
<a7x> riavvia il PC, appena si accende di nuovo
<a7x> tieni premuto maiuscolo
<a7x> dovrebbe darti la possibilità di avviare in recovery
<yaya> nothing happent
<yaya> happen*
<yaya> ora ho messo la chiavetta
<yaya> ecco sono su ubuntu verisione di prova
<a7x> ok procediamo con quella
<a7x> dov'è ubuntu? /dev/sda?
<a7x> o non lo sai? :P
<yaya> è su tutto l'hard disk
<yaya> quindi credo che obbligatoriamente sia in quella partizione
<a7x> per sicurezza sudo fdisk -l
<a7x> digitalo nel terminale, dovrebbe darti un output particolare
<yaya> fatto
<a7x> ok dovresti avere delle righe strane, e poi
<a7x> /dev/sdaX   *           1          14      104448   83  Linux
<a7x> qualcosa di simile, c'è?
<yaya> si si
<yaya> sda/sbd1
<yaya> è la partizione
<a7x> ehm
<yaya> perchè una è linux
<yaya> l'eltra è quella extended
<yaya> e l'altra è swap/solaris
<a7x> ok
<a7x> quindi intendi dire /dev/sdb1?
<a7x> proviamo
<yaya> yessa
<a7x> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<a7x> questo ti monta la partizione
<a7x> se tutto è corretto, ls /mnt ti dovrebbe mostrare le cartelle di sistema
<a7x> bin   dev  home  lost+found  mnt  proc  run   sys  usb  var  boot  etc  lib   media       opt  root  sbin  srv      tmp  usr
<yaya> lo spazio ci deve essere tra /sdb1 /mnt
<a7x> qualcosa di molto simile.
<a7x> sì
<a7x> lo spazio ci deve essere
<yaya> allorta non succede niente
<a7x> normale
<a7x> non ti dà alcuna risposta :)
<a7x> <a7x> se tutto è corretto, ls /mnt ti dovrebbe mostrare le cartelle di sistema
<yaya> si
<yaya> le mostra
<a7x> ok
<a7x> digita sudo chroot /mnt
<yaya> no such file or directory
<yaya> mo però devo scappare
<yaya> grazie
<yaya> faccio un altyra volta
<a7x> adesso si può lavorare
<a7x> tutto apposto?
<a7x> va bene, ci trovi qui
<gatsu1000> buongiorno
<gatsu1000> qualcuno può darmi una mano per un'installazione?
<gatsu1000> pare di no... vabbè, tentiamola
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<tattisco> salve
<tattisco> qualcuno mi aiuta..?
<tattisco> nessuno
<tattisco> aiutooooo
<akis24> ciao
<tattisco> ciao Akis
<akis24> !aiuto | tattisco
<ubot-it> tattisco: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<akis24> ciao
<tattisco> ok
<tattisco> :-P
<tattisco> come posso eliminare il portafoglio di google chrome
<tattisco> mi compare al primo avvio si google chrome
<akis24> ti chiede password ?
<tattisco> si
<akis24> hai ubuntu ? che versione ?
<tattisco> si...13
<akis24> aspetta un attimo tattisco
<tattisco> ok
<tattisco> io sono qui
<ame> ciao
<akis24> allora vai su preferenze > impostazioni personali  e imposta nuovamente la sincronizzazione.
<akis24> mi riferisco a chrome tattisco
<ame> non riesco ad installare la versione 13.01 da usb mi dice not enoug memory
<akis24> ame:  forse vuoi dire 13.04 ?
<ame> akis24: si 13.04
<akis24> ame: fai il test della memoria all'avvio
<tattisco> si si 13.04
<akis24> tattisco: hai letto che ho scritto prima ?
<tattisco> ok provo a fare la sincronizzazione
<akis24> falla finire e poi chiudi chrome
<ame> io ho la 12.10 installata ma volevo installare la 13.04
<tattisco> fatto...e adesso
<tattisco> ..?
<ame> poi provando da qui (12.10) mi da errore e dice di verificare la connessione
<akis24> tattisco:  da terminale scrivi google-chrome --password-store=detect
<akis24> ame: hai provato a configurare la connessione da network-manager
<tattisco> fatto mi si è aperto chrome
<ame> però funziona la sto usando adesso
<akis24> tattisco: vai su preferenze > impostazioni personali  e imposta nuovamente la sincronizzazione
<akis24> ame: se funziona.. sei a posto allora
<tattisco> l'ho già fatto prima
<akis24> tattisco: rifallo ..
<tattisco> devo ancora una volta disconnettere
<tattisco> ..?
<tattisco> ok
<akis24> aspetta che si completi la sincronizzazione e chiudi
<akis24> tattisco: e poi riavvia normalmente  e vedi se va
<tattisco> ok
<akis24> hai riavviato chrome ?
<ame> si va però quando cerco aggiornamenti mi da questo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5645015/
<tattisco> se riavvio ti perdo
<akis24> riavviare chrome tattisco ..
<tattisco> ok
<akis24> ame:  da live non puoi aggironare
<akis24> aggiornare*
<ame> quindi devo fa il test memory?
<ame> però lo sto usando quindi la ram va
<akis24> ame se fai il test  è meglio al limite dopo provi a installare
<ame> mo provo
<ame> ho provato ma nn va
<akis24> ame: cosa non va' ? provato il test ?
<ame> mi dice: cannot load a ramsisk with an old kernel image
<ame> il test memory
<akis24> che pc hai ? che cpu ecc ?
<ame> Mother: Asup pk5ql-e, 4gb di ram ddr 1066, cpu intel core duo quad 3.0 GHz
<ame> dd2
<ame> *ddr2
<akis24> ame:  aspetta se qualcuno piu' esperto ti risponde.. io non posso oltre
<ame> forse devo fare la chiavetta con un altro programma?, lo fatta con unetbootin
<akis24> ame: hai provato a fare un dvd di avvio e provare con quello ?
<ame> non ancora
<akis24> ame: unetbootin per ubuntu dovrebbe andare bene  comunque
<ame> forse era una versione vecchia bho mo provo riscaricarlo
<akis24> ame:  prova
<simo_> salve a tutti!
<simo_> ho un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu a fianco di windows 8
<simo_> dopo l-installazione di ubuntu parte direttamente windows
<simo_> dunque ho fatto il boot repair
<simo_> ora quando scelgo di avviare ubuntu rimane una schermata viola fissa
<simo_> e l-unica cosa che posso fare e' riavviare
<simo_> qualcuno gentilmente potrebbe aiutarmi??
<simo_> grazie in anticipo!
<akis24> simo_: se qualcuno sa' ti rispondera' se legge
<ame> non riesco ad installare l'ultima versione ubuntu
<ame> mi da errore di not enough memory... qualcuno sà qual'è il problema?
<enzotib> ame, mi pare evidente: non abbastanza memoria, significa
<ame> ma ho 4 gb
<ame> io devo installare la nuova versione ma mi da quest'errore pur avendo 4gb
<enzotib> ame, in che fase lo dà?
<ame> subito
<ame> non appena selezione install ubuntu
<enzotib> ame, hai controllato la checksum?
<ame> no a dire il vero
<ame> non corrisponde -.-
<enzotib> bene
<enzotib> almeno si è capito il problema
<raffaele111> ciao
<raffaele111> vorrei importare festival in orca
<raffaele111> come si fa?
<jester-> mai usato orca
<jester-> raffaele111: https://live.gnome.org/Orca/SpeechDispatcher
<cristian_c> raffaele111, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accessibility/NewSoftware
<raffaele111>  installato ub. 12.10 , da terminale ho installato FESTIVAL E LE  VOCI , DA PREFERENZE DI ORCA NON HO LA POSSIBILITà DI USARE FESTIVAL , PRTATICAMENTE NON è STATO MPORTATO IN ORCA . . . COME DEVO FARE
<cristian_c> raffaele111, quali pacchetti hai installato?
<raffaele111> LE ULTIME VERSIONI
<cristian_c> raffaele111, mi interessano i nomi dei pacchetti
<raffaele111> RIPETENDO L'INSTLLAZIONI DA TERMINALE  . . . IL MESSAGGIO è  IL TUTTO è AGGIONATO ALL'ULTIMA VERSIONE
<cristian_c> raffaele111, mi interessano i nomi dei pacchetti
<cristian_c> !maiuscolo | raffaele111
<jester-> !maiuscolo | raffaele111
<ubot-it> raffaele111: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<cristian_c> lol
<ugone> !Q"W£E$R%T&Y
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'Q"W\xc2\xa3E$R%T&Y'
<raffaele111> OKOKOK ORA CERCO
<cristian_c> !maiuscolo | raffaele111
<ubot-it> raffaele111: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<cristian_c> raffaele111, sudo apt-get install festival festival-freebsoft-utils speech-dispatcher-festival festlex-oald festlex-cmu festvox-kallpc16k festvox-kdlpc16k festlex-poslex festvox-don festvox-ellpc11k
<raffaele111> ALLORA , SUDO APT-GET INSTALL FESTVOZ-ITALP16D E ITAPC16K
<raffaele111> MENTRE FESTIVAL : SUDO APT-GET INSTALL FESTIVAL
<andrew619> oi mi aiutate pervafore che ho un problema urgente
<cristian_c> !chiedi | andrew619
<ubot-it> andrew619: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cristian_c> raffaele111, vai nelle Preferenze di Orca
<raffaele111>  scusate non mi ero accorto delle maiuscole . . .
<cristian_c> raffaele111, lol
<andrew619> grazie per l'ascolto innanzitutto! oggi ho fatto l'aggiornamento di ubuntu dalla versione 12.04 alla versione 12.10 con il normale programma di avanzamento...purtroppo al riavvio mi da schermata bianca ...e nella precedente installazione avevo criptato la home...esiste un modo per recuperare file (MOLTO IMPORTANTI)
<jester-> andrew619: la home è incrocchiata?
<andrew619>  si la home è criptata
<jester-> andrew619: boot da ripristino, al menu abiliti la rete che monta il fs in scrittura, vai in root e dai: sudo ecryptfs-recover-private
<jester-> andrew619: quindi dai reboot
<cristian_c> raffaele111, poi scheda Speech
<andrew619> comunque sto usando la live ora per scrivervi ..non ho capito che comandi devo digitare
<raffaele111>  cristian , grazie del tempo che mi hai dedicato , essendo non vedente non mi ero accorto delle maiuscole , ora sono con windows , provo  il comando che hai postato  e poi ti farò sapere .  grazie a tutti . ciao .
<cristian_c> raffaele111, da Speech System a GNOME Speech Services
<andrew619> chi di voi sa come fare potrebbe cortesemente darmi
<cristian_c> raffaele111, quindi, seleziona Festival in Speech synthesizer
<andrew619> chi di voi sa come fare potrebbe cortesemente darmi un'email per poter scrivergli?
<cristian_c> andrew619, se vuoi, c'è la mailing list
<andrew619> scusa ma sono un principiante..che cos'è la mailing list?
<yaya_> salve ho un problema: ho installato dai reposity i driver current per la mia nvidia, ma ora quando accendo il oc compare una schermata nera
<jester-> yaya_: non hai usato driver aggiuntivi?
<jester-> yaya_: e che scheda nvidia monta il pc
<yaya_> jester-: nvidia geforce 8600 gs turbochace
<yaya_> jester-: sono andato su impostazioni di sistema--> driver aggiuntivi--> ho visto che avevo quelli di default messi e affianco a quelli current c'era scritto raccomandato
<jester-> yaya_: boot da ripristino, al menu abiliti la rete che monta il filesystem in scritturam vai in root, dai il comando: dpkg --purge --nvidia-current quindi dai rebbot
<yaya_> quindi ho selezionati i current e premuto installa
<jester-> yaya_: dovrebbe ripartire con l'open poi userai driver aggiuntivi per installare il proprietario
<yaya_> jester-: boot da ripristino non lo visiualizzo quando accendo il pc !!
<jester-> yaya_: hai accesso diretto?
<yaya_> esatto!
<jester-> yaya_: premi shfit al boot piu volte
<jester-> che ti appare il menu
<yaya_> jester-: non appare niente!
<Middax> ciao ragazzi ho un problema con l'audio
<Middax> posso chiedere qui?
<yaya_> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Middax> Ho ubuntu 13.04 e l'audio funziona solo con le cuffie collegate. Ho già controllato i volumi tramite i comandi "alsamixer"
<Middax> grazie
<yaya_> jester-: come risolvo??
<jester-> yaya_: ti ho appena scritto sopra i passi da fare
<yaya_> jester-: ma io ti ho appena detto che non mi compare nessun menù, nessun boot di ripristino, e quindi con le indicazioni che mi hai dato non risolvo nulla
<krabador> yaya_, all'avio, in grub hai per forza la modalità di ripristino
<yaya_> krabador: ho l'avvio diretto! la modalità di ripristino ti compare come scelta nel grub se installi ubuntu in dual boot
<yaya_> a7x: dimmi che almeno tu ci sei!
<jester-> yaya_: devi premere miusc mentre fa il boot
<yaya_> jester-:  ti ho detto che NON succede nulla!
<jester-> yaya_: allora esc
<jester-> uno e paltro tac tac tac tac
<yaya_> vado a cena..rrisolvo dopo
<akhilleus> ciao a tutti mi dite come rinomino+immagini assieme????
<akhilleus> come rinomino+immagini assieme?
<graziano81> buonasera cristian_c, forse ho scoperto perchè non funziona l'audio del mac con ubuntu, sai mica se posso scaricare il driver core audio su ubuntu?
<graziano81> perché forse gli manca il driver audio per funzionare meglio l'audio
<jester-> graziano81: mac recente?
<jester-> o antico
<yaya_> jester-: allora premendo esc compaiono una serie di scritte con un OK di fianco ad ogni riga
<graziano81> si del 2011 intel 21.5 pollici di monitor
<krabador> akhilleus, ma non ce la fai proprio a chiedere cose del genere in #chat?
<jester-> yaya_: in ripristino è normale, non carica la ciofeca plymout
<jester-> graziano81: quindi non portatile
<graziano81> no, fisso
<akhilleus> scusa
<akhilleus> scusate
<jester-> graziano81: per i protatili c'è un wiki pieno
<yaya_> jester-:  e quindi??
<graziano81> è questo che mi viene il dubbio di riscirci
<jester-> !macbook
<ubot-it> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<jester-> graziano81: a parte che bisogna essere masochisti per metter linux al posto di osx
<jester-> yaya_: arriva poi al menu o no
<graziano81> il discorso è che lo devo usare per un corso open source
<graziano81> volevo provare
<jester-> graziano81: molto meglio virtualizzarlo in virtiual box o meglio ancora in vmware fusion
<jester-> li funza tutto visto che usa i driver di osx
<yaya_> jester-: NO si ferma a starting automatic crash report generation
<jester-> yaya_: sa di sitema a buone donne
<yaya_> eh?
<jester-> yaya_: na hai trovato come partire in recovery/ripristino?
<yaya_> jester-: premendo maiscolo non succede niente, premendo esc compaiono ste scritte
<jester-> cioè?
<jester-> yaya_: tre scritte cioè?
<yaya_> starting...... ripetuto per un sacco di volte
<yaya_> e all'inizio c'è scritto
<yaya_> modem-manager 867 info
<jester-> yaya_: non appare un menu dia avvio dove puoi scelgiere?
<yaya_> modemmanager version 0.5.2.0 starting
<yaya_> no
<jester-> yaya_: il che è strano, sicuro di avere ubuntu?
<jester-> o qualche altra cazzata al posto di grub?
<yaya_> ho ubuntu 12.04
<yaya_> LTS
<sndrew619> qualcuno mi può aiutare ?perfavore è urgente http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=557359
<yaya_> ho capito va... devo reinstallare ubuntu per la 7 volta! Ma li volete correggere tutti sti bug ??
<yaya_> ogni volta salta sto sistema!
<jester-> yaya_: di solito il bug è l'utonto
<jester-> ma se ho una 13.04 aggiornata dalla 10.10
<yaya_> allora anche tu sei un bug
<yaya_> non parliamo della 13.04
<jester-> e il vizio di usare i ppa
<yaya_> che fa schifo!!
<jester-> la 13.04 va benissimo
<yaya_> ma che dici!
<jester-> specilamete kakkaubuntu
<jester-> specialmente
<yaya_> a me crashava quando lanciavo alcuni oprogrammi!
<jester-> avrai un pc del menga
<yaya_> dubito
<sndrew619> insomma potete aiutarmi si o noi?
<yaya_> e nuovo e parecchio forte
<jester-> sndrew619: circa?
<yaya_> anzi ho ancora la foto del crash!
<yaya_> mo te la uplodo
<jester-> yaya_: una rondine non fa mai primavera
<sndrew619> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=557359
<yaya_> inutile usare la solita retorica con frasi fatte
<jester-> sndrew619: lasasta il forum, descrivi il problema
<sndrew619> ho appena fatto dalla versione 12.04 alla versione 12.10 di Ubuntu con il normale programma di avanzamento . Una volta finito l'aggiornamento mi prescrive di riavviare il sistema ma una volta riavviato dopo la schermata viola di ubuntu si è bloccato e non va più avanti . A questo punto, rassegnatomi , l'ho riavviato con un live cd per recuperare i dati tra cui foto importanti. Purtroppo durante la precedente installazione avev
<yaya_> jester-: ogni volta che usavo un programma su ubuntu 13 che faceva uso della scheda wireless, guarda te cosa spuntava http://i.imgur.com/zbw3PVn.jpg
<yaya_> jester-: ho dovuto togliere la 13 e rimettere la 12... almeno nella 12 non crasha per ste cose
<jester-> yaya_: infatti c'è la processione che si lamenta che la 13.04 crascia
<sndrew619> esiste un modo per decriptare la home e recuperare i file ?
<yaya_> jester-:  mi pigli per il culo?
<jester-> sndrew619: non c'è ma mi pare di averti gia scritto come cercare di reuperare il crypt se è scassayo
<jester-> yaya_: guarda il log pubblico del canale da quando è uscita e vedi
<ame> ragazzi il link del download della versione 13.04 al md5sum non corrisponde mai l'impronta, l'ho scaricato già 3 volte
<jester-> mi sa che trovi solo te stesso
<enzotib> ame, come fai il controllo?
<sndrew619> <jester-> no non ho capito come si fa
<jester-> sndrew619: sempre che di problema cript si tratti, devi partire in recovery
<jester-> sndrew619: arrivi a un menu, abilti la rete in modo che monti il fs in rw
<ame> enzotib dal terminal
<jester-> sndrew619: poi vai in root e mo ti cerco il comando
<enzotib> ame, sii più specifico
<sndrew619> <jester-> in parole povere, scusa sono principiante,cosa vuol dire andare in recovery
<jester-> sndrew619: vuol dire che al menu di avvio scegli modalità ripristino
<jester-> sndrew619: quindi in root dai il comando ecryptfs-recover-private
<ame> enzotib: md5sum ubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<jester-> e dovrebbe sistemare eventiuali errori della home
<jester-> sndrew619: hai una scheda grafica ati?
<sndrew619> <jester-> ma io quando accedo non compare nessun menù..va direttamente alla scchermata di login
<jester-> sndrew619: mentre fa il boot pigia maiusc
<jester-> sndrew619: se non funza maiusc pigia esc
<jester-> sndrew619: hai una scheda grafica ati?
<sndrew619> <jester-> no è intergrata nel portatile
<sndrew619> <ajester-> sono sul menù di avvio
<enzotib> ame, come scarichi la iso?
<jester-> sndrew619: vai in ripristino
<sndrew619> <jester-> c'è scritto opzioni avanzate per ubuntu
<jester-> sndrew619: si entra li
<jester-> e poi parti in ripristino
<jester-> sndrew619: an maisc o esc
<jester-> con
<ame> enzotib, da qui http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<enzotib> ame, dal browser?
<graziano81> è possibile che, virtualizzando ubuntu col mac con virtualbox ci vedo male i video su youtube?
<graziano81> ho provato, ma a volte va a scatti
<sndrew619> <jester-> sono entrato in ubuntu con linux 3.5.0-28 generic (modalità ripristino)
<jester-> graziano81: devi installare le exsteinsion e le addons
<ame> enzitib, si
<jester-> graziano81: poi è come se usassi il sistema normale . logico che devi installare il flash
<graziano81> ho scaricato ed installato flash player plugin
<graziano81> cosa devo scaricare oltre a questo?
<jester-> graziano81: devi installare flsh-plugin-installer
<jester-> graziano81: devi installare flshplugin-installer
<enzotib> ame, prova così: wget -c http://releases.ubuntu.com/raring/ubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<jester-> graziano81: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<sndrew619> <jester-> nel menù ripristino cosa devo fare poi?
<jester-> sndrew619: laura?
<jester-> sndrew619: vai sul ripristino e pigi enter
<jester-> logico no?
<sndrew619> <jester-> fatto
<jester-> sndrew619: carica?
<ame> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5645531/
<sndrew619> <jester-> si arrivo in una schermata viola con varie opzione (tra cui ripara...)
<jester-> sndrew619: abilita network
<jester-> sndrew619: quindi root
<sndrew619> <jester-> fatto
<jester-> sndrew619: ecryptfs-recover-private
<enzotib> ame, qual è il risultato di md5sum?
<sndrew619> <jester-> mi dice il programma ecryptfs-recover-private non è attualmente installato
<jester-> sndrew619: sicuro di avere la home cryptata? lo mette in automatio
<ame> enzotib, 8d72e2db7e72e13813731eab37a14d26
<ame> mi assento un attimo
<sndrew619> <jester-> ho appena installato da terminale il programma ecryptfs-recover-private
<jester-> sndrew619: se ei connesso a internet: ecryptfs-utils
<jester-> sta li dentro
<jester-> sndrew619:apt-get-install ecryptfs-utils
<sndrew619> <jester-> l'ho appena installato..ora cosa digito?
<enzotib> ame, e corrisponde!
<enzotib> ame, dove l'hai visto che è sbagliata?
<jester-> sndrew619: ecryptfs-recover-private
<jester-> sndrew619: poi apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<sndrew619> <jester-> sta cercando le directory criptate
<jester-> se ci sono
<jester-> se non ci sono non le trova
<sndrew619> <jester-> mi dice che non le trova ...ma scusa quando provo a copiare dei file con il live cd mi dice permesso negato..
<jester-> sndrew619: se da live vedi la home delsistema non è criptata
<jester-> e vedi i file
<jester-> sndrew619: lancia sudo nautilus
<jester-> copia col nautilus che si apre
<jester-> sndrew619: poi apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<sndrew619> <jester-> si vedo i file ..ma non posso vedere le immagini.....lancio da dove sudo nautilus..devo spegnere il pc e riavviarlo?
<jester-> dai il coamando, non vorrei che non ha finito l'avanzamento
<sndrew619> <jester->infatti non era riuscito a terminare l'avanzamento dopo il riavvio...sono rimasto alla ricerca fallita delle cartelle criptate ..cosa faccio?
<jester-> sndrew619: apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<jester-> e 4
<sndrew619> <jester-> ho fatto ma come faccio a capire se ha riparato qualche pacchetto?
<jester-> sndrew619: descrive quello che fa
<jester-> cosa leggi
<sndrew619> z<jester-> 0 agggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 1 non aggiornato
<jester-> sndrew619: la criptata l'ha trovata o no
<sndrew619> <jester-> i seguenti programmi sono stati mantenuti alla versione attuale :xorg
<jester-> sndrew619: sudo apt-get upgrade xorg
<jester-> senza sudo
<sndrew619> <jester-> no la criptata non esiste secondo il terminale ma non riesco a spostare le foto su chiavetta
<jester-> sndrew619: scusa ma sei da live?
<jester-> o da ripristino
<sndrew619> <jester-> no
<sndrew619> da ripristino
<jester-> avvia la live e fai con sudo nutilus
<jester-> se vedi il contenuto della home non è criptata
<jester-> sudo nautilus
<jester-> io vo a cena
<sndrew619> <jester-> si ma per spegnere spengo drasticamente con il bottone o con un comando?
<jester-> sndrew619: halt
<jester-> sndrew619: oppure exit e al menu scefli failsafex
<jester-> failshafex
<sndrew619> <jester>e poi da live, da terminale faccio sudo nautilus?
<jester-> yess
<jester-> clicchi la partizione home sulla sinsitra e vdi come butta
<sndrew619> <jester-> mi dai una mail così domani posso contattarti con calma?nel caso non riuscissi?
<jester-> sndrew619: sono sempre qui
<sndrew619> <jester-> ok allora provo a riavviarlo intanto
<sndrew619> <jester-> ma così vado alla home del live cd .. non dell' hard disk
<Valgio63> Jester-, ciao!
<jester-> sndrew619: aa sinistra di nautilus vedi i device
<jester-> clicchi e si montano
<jester-> Valgio63: loha
<Guest68586> ciao e la mia prima volta
<Guest68586> basta che scrivo qui?
<jester-> si
<Guest68586> ok grazie
<Guest68586> una domanda
<Valgio63> Jester, ho un problema con nvidia, non vanno benissimo allora ho provato a dare X -configure dalla cansole di ripristino (il srever x si rifiutava di spengersi) ti posso pastare il .log così vedi meglio?
<Guest68586> ho riparato un a workstation dell con precessore  Xeon® 5100 .che versione di ubuntu mi consigliate?
<jester-> Valgio63: non serve piu xorg.conf, hai installato da driver aggiuntivi?
<jester-> Guest68586: 13.04 64bit
<jester-> Guest68586: kubuntu è la piu bella
<Valgio63> Jester,Si ma vanno da schifo e con nvidia stetting mi da pure un errore, i noveau peggio!
<jester-> graficamente
<jester-> Valgio63: che nvidia hai
<Valgio63> driver o scheda?
<jester-> scheda
<Valgio63> Jjester. FX5600 AGP
<jester-> Valgio63: + gia buona che si accenda. troppo vecchia
<Guest68586> ok sto scaricando 13.04 64 bit
<Guest68586> grazie ragazzi
<Valgio63> jester, datato il pc eh? XD Cariatide come me lol
<jester-> Valgio63: roba vecchia è tagliata fuori
<Guest68586> ma qui posso collegarmi anche con xchat?
<jester-> Guest68586: certo che si
<jester-> !xchat | Guest68586
<ubot-it> Guest68586: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Messaggistica/Xchat
<Guest68586> dopo provo
<Guest68586> intanto grazie mille
<Valgio63> jester, da 13.04 ma io uso la 11.10!
<jester-> Valgio63: supportate fino alla 10.x
<Valgio63> jester, e comunque ho visto di peggio andare meglio!
<Guest68586> e un precision 690 dell
<jester-> ho un pc con una 520 fino alle 10 andava da dio
<Guest68586> e un dual xeon
<jester-> dalle 11 un casso
<jester-> Guest68586: xeon è potente
<Guest68586> dual xeon 5100
<Valgio63> jester, parli della nvidia? Perche con ATI la 11.04 andava da dio, pecchato che sia morta. E dire che le nvidia dovrebbero essere meglio!
<jester-> Guest68586: e sicuro a 64bit
<Guest68586> ok
<Guest68586> intanto grazie a tutti
<jester-> Valgio63: ripeto le legacy sono supportate relativamente
<jester-> Valgio63: e non si puo biasimare la cosa ì, la retrocmpatibilità ha un limete
<Valgio63> jester-, me ne sono accorto! ma allora devo pensare che Windows è meglio?
<sndrew619> <jester-> mi fa errore: nautilus cold not create the required folder "/root/.config/ nautilus"   "before running nautilus, please create the following folder, or set permission such that nautilus can create it"
<jester-> sndrew619: sudo nautilus
<sndrew619> <jester-> ho scritto ma mi da l'errore che ti ho scritto
<jester-> strano
<almaidinajad> ciao a tutti ho il grub un pò incasinato come faccio a ripulirlo?
<jester-> e con nautilus senza sudo?
<jester-> almaidinajad: togli i vecchi kernel
<Guest68586> ma per selezionare quella in italiano di xchat?
<jester-> le linux-image vecchie. tienine un paio
<Valgio63> jester-, comunque durante la generazione di xorg.config ( per prova) mi da un errore, fallisce nel caricare il modulo vmwgfx, dice che non esiste, da li poi il seguente vmware . quindi si rifiuta di generarlo!
<Valgio63> jester-, errore di istallazione driver?
<jester-> Guest68586: se hai il sistema in italiano xhcat è in italiano
<sndrew619> <jester-> c'è scritto shutting down nautilus-gdu extention
<Guest68586> ok ty
<almaidinajad> non è un problema di kernel jester, il problema sono le diverse installazioni che ho dovuto fare per cercare di far avviare Raring col Secure Boot
<jester-> Valgio63: usa nvidia-settings
<jester-> e fabli scivere xorg.conf
<jester-> almaidinajad: grub mette tutti i kernel che trova sul disco o sui dischi
<Guest68586> ciao ragazzi adesso provo ad installare.....
<Guest68586> notte e grazie
<jester-> almaidinajad: ma dalla 12.04 li nasconde
<jester-> in opzioni avanzate
<Guest68586> exit
<jester-> se li vedi tutti usi una ubuntu vecchia o debian
<Valgio63> jester-, non va!!! anche isso mi da un errore: sul Xserver configuration dislay "Unable to load X Server Display Configuration page:Failed to query NoScanout for screen 0.
<jester->  Guest68586 /quit
<sndrew619> jester-> quindi?
<almaidinajad> ok, jester diciamo che ripulisco i kernel tenendo solo l'ultimo ma guarda paste.ubuntu.com/5640834
<jester-> sndrew619: parte nautilus o no
<sndrew619> <jester->no
<Valgio63> mibofra, bentornato!
<jester-> sndrew619: senza sudo, o apri cartella home
<sndrew619> <jester-> con che comando?
<mibofra> uei Valgio63 :)
<jester-> almaidinajad: che output è
<jester-> sndrew619: nautilus
<jester-> sndrew619: se hai una live ubuntu e non xubuntu o altro
<sndrew619> jester-> mi ha aperto la home, ma del live cd e non dell hd
<almaidinajad> jester-, l'ha salvato in automatico boot repair quella è la situazione del mio hard disk
<jester-> sndrew619: a sisnitra cosa vedi
<jester-> almaidinajad: che centra boot repair
<sndrew619> <jester-> vedo tutte le cartelle della home compreso l'hd
<jester-> almaidinajad: dopo aver usato boot repair da cd a fai i lboot cosa succede
<jester-> sndrew619: clicca sul device che contiene la home che lo monta
<almaidinajad> jester- dopo aver installato raring ho usato boot-repair per cercare di farlo partire in secure boot
<sndrew619> <jester-> accedo alla cartella ospite e a quella con il mio nome
<jester-> almaidinajad: hai letto il wiki uefi?
<jester-> sndrew619: e vedi i file?
<jester-> !uefi | almaidinajad
<ubot-it> almaidinajad: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<jester-> almaidinajad: il secure va disattivato dal bios
<jester-> sndrew619: li vedi i file nella cartella col tuo nome o no
<sndrew619> <jester-> si li vedo ma le foto che sono nell'hd sono in jpg e non riesco a visualizzarle
<jester-> sndrew619: te le fa copiare?
<almaidinajad> jester-, l'ho letto bene il wiki. ma Raring non dovrebbe avere la chiave? per il secure boot ? Quantal si avviava in secure boot
<jester-> sndrew619: metti una usb
<jester-> almaidinajad: lo disattivi e pace
<jester-> che ti frega del cecure boot
<sndrew619> jester-> l'ho messa,non me le fa copiare, mi dice permissions denied
<ame> enzotib dal sito del dowload
<jester-> sndrew619: formattala
<jester-> vado a cena
<sndrew619> <jester-> in k tipo
<almaidinajad> ok, jester è già disattivato ora vorrei ripulire grub
<sndrew619> <jester->  ho provato a copiarle nella chiavetta ma mi copia solo le cartelle ma non le foto
<bossa> ciao a tutti
<bossa> ho provato ad installare kubuntu 13.04 su un laptop samsung
<bossa> prima c'era windows 8
<bossa> ho usato un dvd con versione 64 bit
<bossa> arrivo all'impostazione dell'oral
<bossa> ora
<bossa> mi fa la copia dei file
<bossa> e poi esce errore exit code 141 /var/log/syslog
<bossa> ho provato a riscaricare l'installazione e rimasterizzarla su altro dvd
<bossa> e stesso risultato
<bossa> che faccio?
<fiamma_> ciao a tuttio
<enzotib> bossa, e che c'è scritto nel syslog?
<cristian_c> bossa, hai controllato l'iso?
<fiamma_> purtroppo torno con lo stesso problema di ieri
<cristian_c> fiamma_, quale?
<fiamma_> dopo un'installazione di un programma non andata a buon fine
<bossa> cristian_c l'ho riscaricata
<bossa> e stesso risultato
<fiamma_> ubuntu software center non mi scarica più nulla
<cristian_c> bossa, appunto, controlla l'iso
<fiamma_> riparare non serve a nulla
<enzotib> fiamma_, sudo apt-get update, output su pastebin
<enzotib> !paste | fiamma_
<ubot-it> fiamma_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> fiamma_, hai aggiunto ppa?
<bossa> cristian_c cosa devo fare per controllarla?
<fiamma_> non ho agiunto nulla
<fiamma_> ho solo inastallato un programma
<cristian_c> !md5 | bossa
<enzotib> !md5 | bossa
<ubot-it> bossa: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<bossa> guardo e poi torno
<cristian_c> fiamma_, oltre a ciò che ti consigliato enzotib, digita anche: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<fiamma_> il comando di enzotib non ha dato errori
<fiamma_> invece i dati del comando che mi ha dato cristian
<fiamma_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5645823/
<enzotib> fiamma_, allora cosa non riesci a installare
<fiamma_> mi capita ogni tanto che mi da lo stesso errore
<enzotib> e che errore?
<cristian_c> minecraft-installer-peeps-minecraft-installer-raring.list       playdeb.list                  minecraft-installer-peeps-minecraft-installer-raring.list.save  tualatrix-ppa-raring.list
<fiamma_> ipraticamente mi fallisce l'installazione, mi compare una notifica in alto
<cristian_c> fiamma_, un po' di roba l'hai aggiunta
<fiamma_> quale?7
<cristian_c> leggi su ↑
<fiamma_> se è per minecraft posso toglierlo (non lo uso mai dato che ho il file .jar)
<fiamma_> come la tolgo?
<cristian_c> ...
<cristian_c> !ppa-urge | fiamma_
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ppa-urge'
<cristian_c> !ppa-purge | fiamma_
<ubot-it> fiamma_: Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http :/ / www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<cristian_c> fiamma_, ma non è tanto quello che mi da da pensare
<cristian_c> Reboot.
<enzotib> fiamma_, quando hai questa notifica, segnati il messaggio oppure fai uno screenshot, con le poche info che dài si può fare poco
<fiamma_> se vuoi te lo incollo su pastebin
<enzotib> fiamma_, ok
<fiamma_> posso caricare uno screenshot'
<fiamma_> ?
<enzotib> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<bossa> enzotib o cristian_c scusate, sarò gnucco ma non capisco come fare...ho capito che sto md5 serve a verificare l'integrita del file iso ma non capisco come fare a farlo
<enzotib> bossa, hai scaricato la iso?
<bossa> si
<fiamma_> la notifica http://imagebin.org/256993
<enzotib> bossa, è in Scaricati?
<bossa> adesso ho l
<bossa> su un altro computer
<bossa> adesso sono sul laptop dove ho ancora il dvd di installazione
<enzotib> bossa, comunque da terminale: md5sum nomefile.iso
<bossa> inserito
<cristian_c> bossa, beh, già il fatto di aver capito a cosa serve è importante :D
<bossa> ok enzotib provo
<fiamma_> e ubuntu software center
<fiamma_> http://imagebin.org/256994
<fiamma_> ?
<enzotib> fiamma_, da terminale: sudo apt-get -f install
<fiamma_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5645863/
<bossa> vado  a vedere sull'altro computer, torno tra poco
<enzotib> fiamma_, chiudi software center e riprova
<fiamma_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5645871/
<enzotib> fiamma_, ma l'hai chiuso software center?
<paolinux> salve a tutti
<fiamma_> certo
<fiamma_> ho solo firefox e il terminale aperto
<fiamma_> e la dockbar
<enzotib> fiamma_, pgrep -fl 'apt|soft'
<fiamma_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5645882/
<enzotib> fiamma_, software center è ancora attivo
<Drizamanuber> 'sera a tutti
<fiamma_> come lo chiudo?
<enzotib> fiamma_, se non lo vedi, allora l'unica è riavviare la sessione
<fiamma__> ok fatto
<bossa> enzotib o cristian_c ho controllato e non combaciano i numeri del md5...c'è da dire che pero io sto provando ad installare kubuntu e non ubuntu, fa lo stesso per verificare md5?
<fiamma__> mi riscrivete il comando=
<enzotib> fiamma__, sudo apt-get -f install
<fiamma__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5645893/
<fiamma__> ...
<enzotib> fiamma__, riavvia
<bossa> cmq immagino che quindi l'immagine iso non sia integra...l'ho già scaricata due volte...come posso fare?
<enzotib> bossa, quanto viene l'md5?
<cristian_c> bossa, puoi controllare l'md5 delle varie iso
<cristian_c> basta che confronti con la rispettiva
<bossa> completamente diverso da quello che c'è nella tabella http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum
<enzotib> bossa, mi dici quanto viene?
<bossa> solo che pero
<bossa> ah spetta
<fiamma_> ok fatto
<bossa> urca che lavorone è su un altro computer
<bossa> spetta che ricopio tutto
<enzotib> fiamma__, sudo apt-get -f install
<fiamma_> 50 minuti rimanenti O.o
<fiamma_> 1 ora e 16 minuti
<enzotib> fiamma_, incolla quello che ha scritto
<fiamma_> ho già incollato sudo apt-get -f install
<fiamma_> dice che devo aspettare ancora quel tempo li
<enzotib> fiamma_, dico: fammi vedere cosa ha risposto
<fiamma_> sta ancora elaborando
<fiamma_> se mi riscrivi l'url per gli screen te ne faccio uno
<enzotib> fiamma_, ho capito! ma fammi vedere cosa ha scritto fin'ora
<enzotib> fiamma_, pastebin, non screenshot
<enzotib> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<bossa> a3d32a4dc840c20c70ae4839341ef605
<fiamma_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5645915/
<bossa> enzotib questo mi viene fuori
<fiamma_> manca solo l'ultima riga percd
<fiamma_> perchè non me la fa copiare
<enzotib> bossa, ma è kubuntu?
<bossa> eeeesatto
<bossa> come detto un paio di volte :)
<darioromanista> salve, volevo chiedere il perchè di una strana situazione. ho fatto una pennetta con kubuntu e sul notebook è il normale kde, poi invece se lo metto nel netbook diventa un DE strano con barra in alto
<enzotib> bossa, per kubuntu i riferimenti sono qui: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/13.04/release/MD5SUMS
<alubuntu> buonasera, ho un problema con skype, il mio video è capovolto, ho già seguito questa guida http://www.lffl.org/2012/07/skype-e-limmagine-capovolta-ecco-come.html
<alubuntu> ma non ha sortito effetto
<bossa> grazie enzotib ora guardo
<enzotib> fiamma_, ma cos'è sto sauerbraten=
<enzotib> ?
<fiamma_> non lo so
<enzotib> fiamma_, non l'ho certo detto io di installarlo, tu l'hai fatto
<fiamma_> a si è un gioco
<fiamma_> non mi ricordavo il nome
<darioromanista> nessuno sa rispondermi??
<bossa> enzotib corrisponde perfettamente!
<enzotib> fiamma_, puoi anche interrompere se non vuoi installarlo
<enzotib> darioromanista, non saprei
<bossa> quindi l'immagine iso è a posto
<enzotib> bossa, sì
<bossa> ecco...e quindi che si fa?
<fiamma_> darioromanista , quella è l'interfaccia netbook, devi cambiarla a quella normale per avere quella che vuoi te
<alubuntu> nessuno mi può aiutare?
<fiamma_> in che senso enzotib
<bossa> ti ricordo che l'errore mi viene fuori quando arrivo all'impostazione dell'ora
<darioromanista> fiamma_ grazie come posso fare?
<enzotib> bossa, non lo so
<bossa> e dopo la copia dei file mi da errore exit 141 /var/log/syslog
<fiamma_> darioromanista aspetta un secondo
<bossa> provo a installare una 32bit?
<enzotib> bossa, ma dopo che dà errore, puoi ancora usare il sistema live?
<bossa> eh si, sono sul computer con il problema
<bossa> in pratica è un'installazione monca
<bossa> se tolgo il dvd non resta niente
<enzotib> bossa, puoi aprire un terminale e dare un comando dopo l'errore?
<bossa> no
<fiamma_> darioromanista prova a fare così
<fiamma_> Impostazioni ->  Impostazioni di Sistema -> Spazio di lavoro
<fiamma_> Tipo di Spazio di Lavoro
<darioromanista> ok adesso lo carico su pennetta e riprovo
<fiamma_> usi un pc con schermo piccolo vero?
<alubuntu> cristian_c, mica potresti aiutarmi?
<darioromanista> grazie. si 10"
<bossa> enzotib ma se provo a mettere una versione 32 bit? c'entra qcosa?
<fiamma_> kde la mette di default per i desktop piccoli come il tuo
<darioromanista> è consigliabile abilitare la versione normale su un netbook ?? perchè con quella non mi ci trovo
<enzotib> bossa, puoi provare
<cristian_c> alubuntu, su cosa?
<fiamma_> guarda io sul mio portatile da 10" non ho avuto problemi
<fiamma_> solo che quello di default per chi è nuovo è più comodo
<darioromanista> si tanto adesso ho due pc davanti e sto scrivendo dal fisso .. e intanto provo sul piccoletto e ti faccio sapere
<fiamma_> io rimango online
<alubuntu> cristian_c, ho un problema con skype, il mio video è capovolto, ho già seguito questa guida http://www.lffl.org/2012/07/skype-e-limmagine-capovolta-ecco-come.html ma non ha sortito effetto
<darioromanista> grazie per l'aiuto, ma richiede più risorse la visualizzazione normale?
<alubuntu> uso ubuntu 13.04 32bit
<cristian_c> alubuntu, asp
<fiamma_> questo non lo so, ma non credo proprio
<alubuntu> ok
<fiamma_> a me non è cambiato nulla in termini di velocità
<alubuntu> cristian_c, ok
<cristian_c> alubuntu, è vecchia
<alubuntu> cristian_c, la guida dici? Non ho trovato nulla di più nuovo, neanche sul forum
<darioromanista> fiamma_ grazie, sto avviando kubuntu, mi sarebbe piaciuto usare anche xfce ma ho un porblema che lo scroll risulta tremolante in firefox sia con xfce che lxde :(
<fiamma_> a ok
<darioromanista> sai per caso a cosa può essere dovto?
<alubuntu> cristian_c, come posso fare?
<fiamma_> no mi dispiace
<cristian_c> alubuntu, LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so /usr/bin/skype
<cristian_c> fiamma_, hai risolto?
<fiamma_> no
<cristian_c> fiamma_, che problema hai?
<fiamma_> ma è da quandop ho la 13.04 che sono pieno di problemi con ubuntu
<cristian_c> fiamma_, è uscita da poco
<fiamma_> credo che lo sostituisco con fedora
<cristian_c> mmm
<alubuntu> cristian_c, quindi devo sostituire l'ultimo rigo nel file di testo con quello che mi hai dato te?
<darioromanista> fiamma_ ho avviato kde ma non trovo quello che mi dici perchè è inglese.. dove posso cercare?? sono in impostrazioni. grazie
<cristian_c> alubuntu, non, devi lanciare il comando nel terminale
<cristian_c> *no
<fiamma_> andrebbe cercato spulciando
<cristian_c> alubuntu, ripristina il vecchio file
<fiamma_> a meno che non mi scrivi ciò che c'è scritto
<fiamma_> non ti posso aiutare molto
<alubuntu> cristian_c, cioé? Comunque ho lanciato LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so  nel terminale come mi hai detto, adesso?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> alubuntu, se hai seguito la guida, ti sarai accorto che hai spostato il file originale
<alubuntu> cristian_c, certo
<cristian_c> alubuntu, appunto, cancella quello che hai creato, e ripristina quello vecchio
<cristian_c> darioromanista, spiega il problema
<darioromanista>  cristian_c  sto cercando di cambiare la modalità di kde. perchè sul netbook mi si avvia con quella netbook e orrei mettere quella normale
<darioromanista> purtroppo è in inglese e non riesco a trovaarlo
<alubuntu> cristian_c, ma non so come fare
<cristian_c> alubuntu, cancella il nuovo file
<cristian_c> per prima cosa
<alubuntu> cristian_c, quello ok
<cristian_c> alubuntu, e rinomina com'era prima il file originale
<cristian_c> darioromanista, dalla schermata di login
<darioromanista> trovato risolto grazie
<fiamma_> ok ;)
<cristian_c> darioromanista, ottimo
<cristian_c> fiamma_, tu, invece?
<cristian_c> oggi saldi
<cristian_c> XD
<fiamma_> io niente
<mariop> Ciao, devo installare ubuntu 12.04.2 su una macchina senza schermo nè tastiera. Ipotizzando che la macchina sia impostata per avviare usb/cd/hd, come posso fare?
<alubuntu> cristian_c, scusa ma mi sta venendo un dubbio, quindi cancello skype o skype.proper?
<cristian_c> fiamma_, ah, ok, se non hai problemi, meglio :D
<fiamma_> fedora può usare i programmi per ubuntu?
<cristian_c> !chat | fiamma_
<ubot-it> fiamma_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<fiamma_> cristian_c il problema sta che oramai ci ho rinunciato
<cristian_c> alubuntu, skype
<darioromanista> posso chiedere come mai il rendering dei font in kubuntu non è piacevole come in ubuntu?? non ha problemi, ma non è piacevole perchè i caratteri sono fatti tutti a trattini (come in windows per capirci) mentre di ubuntu mi piaceva proprio il fatto che i caratteri sono continui e fluidi... dipende solo dalla scelta del carattere?
<cristian_c> alubuntu, skype.propoer è il vecchio file che hai rinominato
<cristian_c> fiamma_, a cosa?
<cristian_c> mariop, da remoto, no?
<fiamma_> cristian_c a far funzionare ubuntu
<fiamma_> cristian_c prima i problemi con l'audio
<mariop> cristian_c, emm si, è quello che voglio fare, ma come?
<alubuntu> cristian_c, come lo rinomino?
<fiamma_> cristian_c poi unity che crasha (e lo fa ancora)
<fiamma_> ecc..
<cristian_c> fiamma_, io non uso unity
<cristian_c> mariop, hai il wake on lan?
<mariop> cristian_c, si
<cristian_c> alubuntu, da skype.propoer in skype
<cristian_c> !wol
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'wol'
<cristian_c> lol
<alubuntu> cristian_c, ok, fatto
<fiamma_> vabbhe io stacco
<fiamma_> ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> mariop, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaRete
<mariop> cristian_c, ok grazie
<cristian_c> mariop, non sono sicuro, ma potresti fare tramite ssh
<cristian_c> alubuntu, ora digita in un terminale: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so /usr/bin/skype
<alubuntu> cristian_c, adesso che faccio?
<alubuntu> ok, scusa
<alubuntu> cristian_c, come root?
<cristian_c> darioromanista, controlla che i pacchetti dei font siano installati
<cristian_c> alubuntu, no
<cristian_c> perché?
<alubuntu> chiedo
<alubuntu> cristian_c, skype si è avviato e il video si vede "dritto", per renderlo permanente così?
<cristian_c> mariop, direi che la guida che ti ho fornita è giusta
<cristian_c> mariop, in modo che poi puoi installare ubuntu da remoto
<cristian_c> alubuntu, fai una cosa simile alla guida, ma non la stessa
<alubuntu> cristian_c, ovvero?
<cristian_c> alubuntu, sudo mv /usr/bin/skype /usr/bin/skype.proper
<cristian_c> alubuntu, sudo gedit /usr/bin/skype
<cristian_c> alubuntu, e ci incolli due righe:
<cristian_c> alubuntu, #!/bin/bash
<cristian_c> alubuntu, LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so /usr/bin/skype
<cristian_c> alubuntu, poi salva il file
<cristian_c> alubuntu, segui tutto nell'ordine che ho indicato
<alubuntu> cristian_c, fatto
<alubuntu> cristian_c, apposto così?
<cristian_c> alubuntu, ora apri un terminale e digita: skype
<alubuntu> cristian_c, bash: /usr/bin/skype: Permesso negato
<cristian_c> alubuntu, non è che hai fatto utto da root
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> *tutto
<darioromanista> kde come DE è pesante?
<cristian_c> alubuntu, rendi eseguibile il file creato
<alubuntu> cristian_c, con chmod?
<cristian_c> alubuntu, chmod 755 /usr/bin/skype
<cristian_c> alubuntu, sudo chmod 755 /usr/bin/skype
<alubuntu> ok
<cristian_c> alubuntu, sudo chmod 755 /usr/bin/skype
<cristian_c> la seconda che ho detto (cit.)
<cristian_c> darioromanista, non tanto
<cristian_c> darioromanista, più di xfce sì
<cristian_c> lol
<alubuntu> cristian_c, se ne è andata la luce :(
<alubuntu> cristian_c, una volta dato chmod che faccio?
<cristian_c> alubuntu, apri un terminale e digita: skype
<cristian_c> alubuntu, e ti consiglio anche l'utilizzo di un gruppo di continuità :P
<cristian_c> alubuntu, funza?
<alubuntu_> cristian_c, appena dato skype da terminale ha rallenato tantissimo e ho dovuto spegnere e riaccendere
<cristian_c> alubuntu_, ma funza o no?
<cristian_c> lol
<alubuntu> cristian_c, ho provato a lanciarlo dalla dash ma idem con patate, se mi hai risposto qualcosa prima sappi che non sono riuscito a leggere nulla
<cristian_c> alubuntu, non ho capito se funziona o meno
<alubuntu> cristian_c, no, quando lo lancio manda in pappa il sistema
<cristian_c> alubuntu, anche con il comando precedente?
<Serpico> ciao
<alubuntu> cristian_c, intendi LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so /usr/bin/skype?
<alubuntu> o chmod?
<cristian_c> la prima che hai detto
<alubuntu> cristian_c, con quello quando l'ho lanciato da solo era andato
<cristian_c> alubuntu, allora, riprova
<alubuntu> cristian_c, e se uso purge e poi lo reinstallo da capo e rifacciamo il tutto?
<alubuntu> cristian_c, comunque dopo un poco che mi aveva impallato mi ha restituito questo nella shell /bin/bash: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot map zero-fill pages: Cannot allocate memory
<cristian_c> alubuntu, non so, riprova il comando
<alubuntu> cristian_c, quale?
<alubuntu> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so /usr/bin/skype
<alubuntu> ?
<cristian_c> sì
<alubuntu> cristian_c, l'ho fatto e mi ha impallato
<cristian_c> alubuntu, prima non lo faceva
<cristian_c> avrai smanettato troppo
<alubuntu> cristian_c, appunto vorrei usare purge così da ripartire da zero
<alubuntu> ho fatto quello che mi hai detto te :(
<cristian_c> alubuntu, ok
<cristian_c> alubuntu, npo, prima hai fatto altre cose
<cristian_c> poi non è detto che tu abbia seguito alla lettera
<cristian_c> alubuntu, è un pc potente?
<alubuntu> Intel® Celeron(R) CPU 900 @ 2.20GHz
<cristian_c> alubuntu, vecchiotto
<cristian_c> con unity non è il massimo
<alubuntu> sta purgando
<alubuntu> ora lo reinstallo
<cristian_c> se il pc è vecchio, skype si impalla
<alubuntu> ma se prima funzionava bene apparte il fatto del video capovolto...
<alubuntu> cmq adesso si apre senza problemi, ma c'è il video capovolto
<alubuntu> cristian_c, per favore mi puoi ridare i comandi ma mettere?
<cristian_c> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so /usr/bin/skype
<cristian_c> ops
<cristian_c> sbagliato
<cristian_c> alubuntu, devi digitarne un altro
<cristian_c> ah, hai cancellato
<cristian_c> alubuntu, cat /usr/bin
<cristian_c> alubuntu, cat /usr/bin/skype
<cristian_c> l'ultimo
<alubuntu> ok, cmq ho dato LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so /usr/bin/skype e è andato e col video dritto
<alubuntu> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5646090/
<alubuntu> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5646090/
<cristian_c> alubuntu, l'hai scritta tu quella roba lì?
<alubuntu> no
<alubuntu> è il risultato di cat
<cristian_c> alubuntu, sposta quel file
<alubuntu> cristian_c come?
<cristian_c> alubuntu, ho un'idea migliore
<alubuntu> spara
<cristian_c> alubuntu, digita: sudo gedit /usr/local/bin/skype
<cristian_c> alubuntu, e copiaci dentro la riga: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so /usr/bin/skype
<cristian_c> alubuntu, poii salva e chiudi il file
<alubuntu> cristian_c, fatto
<cristian_c> alubuntu, poi, digita: sudo chmod a+x /usr/local/bin/skype
<alubuntu> fatto
<cristian_c> alubuntu, apri un terminale e digita
<cristian_c> alubuntu, /usr/local/bin/skype
<cristian_c> alubuntu, funza?
<alubuntu> cristian_c, fatto, skype si è avviato col video dritto
<cristian_c> alubuntu, ok
<cristian_c> alubuntu, chiudi skype
<alubuntu> cristian_c, fatto
<cristian_c> alubuntu, nel terminale digita: sudo gedit /usr/share/applications/skype.desktop
<cristian_c> alubuntu, cerca la riga:  Exec=skype
<alubuntu> cristian_c, ci sono,ora?
<cristian_c> alubuntu, cambiala in: Exec=/usr/local/bin/skype
<cristian_c> alubuntu, poi salva e chiudi il file
<cristian_c> alubuntu, fatto?
<alubuntu> cristian_c, dopo skype però c'è %U lo cancello?
<cristian_c> alubuntu, sì
<alubuntu> cristian_c, fatto
<cristian_c> alubuntu, lancia skype dall'icona nella dash o dal launcher
<cristian_c> dovrebbe fungere correttamente
<alubuntu> cristian_c, andata, grazie!
<cristian_c> ottimo
<cristian_c> :)
<alubuntu> buonanotte e grazie ancora!
<cristian_c> notte
<AlbertoP81> Ho bisogno di una mano perchè non riesco ad aggiornare ubuntu 12.04.
<cristian_c> AlbertoP81, perché?
<AlbertoP81> credo che la sources.list non sia corretta ma non sono molto pratico c'è modo di ripristinarla?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> !sources | AlbertoP81
<ubot-it> AlbertoP81: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList
<AlbertoP81> ho messo come nell'esempio della pagina da te indicata, ma da gestore di pacchetti non riesco a scaricare nulla
<AlbertoP81> mi da questo errorre: Il repository potrebbe non essere più disponibile o non più raggiungibile per problemi di rete. Se disponibile, verrà utilizzata una versione vecchia degli indici, altrimenti verrà ignorato. Controllare la connessione di rete e assicurarsi che l'indirizzo inserito nelle preferenze sia corretto.
<cristian_c> AlbertoP81, sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> AlbertoP81, modifica precise con oneiric
<cristian_c> AlbertoP81, ops
<cristian_c> tu hai già la 12.04, giusto, AlbertoP81
<cristian_c> ?
<AlbertoP81> si
<cristian_c> allora , hai copiato il pezzo su precise?
<AlbertoP81> si
<cristian_c> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS «Precise Pangolin»
<cristian_c> ok, sudo apt-get update, AlbertoP81
<cristian_c> da terminale
<cristian_c> dopo aver salvato il file
<AlbertoP81> fatto ... ver. Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS Codename:	precise
<AlbertoP81> sai ancora non funziona,
<cristian_c> beh, ora devo uscire
<cristian_c> ne riparliamo
<AlbertoP81> grazie lo stesso... Grazie ancora!
<AlbertoP81> !repository
<ubot-it> Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu
<AlbertoP81> !repository
<AlbertoP81> scusate c'è qualcuno che ha lo stesso problema?
<AlbertoP81> scusate c'è qualcuno che ha lo stesso problema?
<AlbertoP81> Does anyone have the same problem?
<AlbertoP81> ...
<stragnagn> ciao a tutti
<stragnagn> qualcuno mi può per cortesia dare una delucidazione su raring versione server?
<krabador> stragnagn, tipo?
<stragnagn> grazie.
<stragnagn> vorrei installarla su un server 64bit con 4 dischi da 1TB; devo formattare con label GPT
<stragnagn> ho letto che già da un po' non servirebbe la partizione /boot; sai se è vero?
<blunight> salve ragazzi ma è possibile installare ubuntu da pen drive ?
<krabador> stragnagn, purtroppo non ho avuto a che fare con la versione server
<stragnagn> @blunight: si, è possibile.
<krabador> stragnagn, da poter rispondere ad una domanda del gener
<krabador> stragnagn, devi scaricare la iso, fare la pendrive, con questo http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<krabador> o unetbootin
<krabador> blunight,
<blunight> Puoi indirizzarmi su qualche link o magari pagina per potermi istruire al riguardo?
<krabador> blunight, , devi scaricare la iso, fare la pendrive, con questo http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<krabador> o unetbootin
#ubuntu-it 2013-05-09
<blunight> grazie mille ! anche perchè tutti i cd che ho a casa sono da 700 mb non credo entri
<krabador> blunight, no, non piu' proprio da quest'ultima versione
<blunight> ora provo con questo software , devo levarmi windows immediatamente o rischio di buttare il pc dal balcone
<stragnagn> @blunight: http://bit.ly/sKKNdr
<krabador> blunight, che uso fai del pc, prevalentemente ?
<stragnagn> @krabador: grazie comunque del tentativo di aiuto :-) 'notte
<krabador> stragnagn, buonanotte
<blunight> prevalentemente film , musica e facebook , ma win 7 64 bit crasha di continuo
<blunight> lo terrò per i giochi
<stragnagn> con Steam per Linux e con HumbleBundle attivo a cosa ti serve ancora winzozzo? :D
<krabador> :D
<krabador> anche se i giochi rimangono esclusiva win
<krabador> e ce ne sono alcuni , non molti, che puoi installare su ubuntu
<krabador> con wine
<krabador> o playonlinux
<krabador> il multimedia su ubuntu va bene
<blunight> io gioco solo a gta vice city , se riesco a farlo girare bene addio windows :D
<blunight> per i film mi appoggio molto sul formato .MKV . Ad alta definizione essendo che il mio " monitor " è un misero 42 pollici :P
<blunight> ma li VLC Va tranquillo per il .mkv
<stragnagn> ci gira bene, blunight: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1369
<krabador> si
<krabador> gta gira bene
<krabador> in wine
<stragnagn> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=3050
<krabador> il multimendia appunto vlc, e xbmc
<stragnagn> si è "beccato" anche un bel Platinum perché funza perfetto
<krabador> si
<blunight> ottimo !!! sn stra felice
<blunight> gli dedicherò l'hd da 1 tera
<krabador> blunight, tra l'altro è anche in steam che adesso c'è ufficialmente linux
<blunight> e levo windows maledetto che mi ha cancellato tutti i ricordi di una vita :S
<krabador> blunight, prima magari cerca di recuperarli
<stragnagn> infatti... e steam voglio sperare ci porterà un po' di utenti rubati a micro$$oft
<blunight> krabor , ho provato con vari software le foto sono tutte 0011
<blunight> i settori si sono danneggiati nonostante si tratti di una formattazione veloce
<stragnagn> @blunight hai provato testdisk e photorec
<stragnagn> ?
<blunight> non riesco a recuperare niente ci vorrebbe CSI
<krabador> stragnagn, ne ha portati, ed ultimamente sono un po' scesi, perchè ancora non tutto quello che c'è dentro steam, va su linux, anche se stanno aggiungendo molto velocemente
<krabador> blunight, non ancora, carica la pendrive che stai facendo
<krabador> blunight, fai prova ubuntu
<krabador> dentro installi il pacchetto testdisc
<stragnagn> i giochi per linux sono ancora pochi su steam ahimè
<krabador> *testdisk
<krabador> e puoi provare a recuperare i dati
<stragnagn> no kraba...
<stragnagn> http://www.pendriveapps.com/photorec-data-recovery/
<stragnagn> c'è la possibilità di farti la chiavetta diretta con photorec
<blunight> grazie mille di tutte le dritte
<blunight> ora le proverò tutte spero di almeno poter recuperare le foto
<krabador> stragnagn, ok, ma da ubuntu photorec lo installi con il pacchetto testdisk
<blunight> sono 10 anni di ricordi ... maledetto gates
<krabador> blunight, beh, photorec fa il recupero dati, nascendo come software di recupero foto....
<stragnagn> sì ma se è un novizio ubuntu non è che deve necessariamente partire installandosi un pacchetto...
<krabador> stragnagn, chi ben comincia ... :D
<stragnagn> blunight prova photorec... è SPETTACOLARE... ha me ha salvato il deretano in maniera grandiosa...
<krabador> stragnagn, se no, ci sono una buona decina di distro live di recupero con dentro di tutto
<stragnagn> ti dico solo che da buon genovese gli ho poi donato €50 di ringraziamento :-)
<stragnagn> sì certo... ma photorec è troppo OLTRE
<krabador> stragnagn, we, hai dato soldi al buon cristoph grenier
<stragnagn> oh già che!!!
<stragnagn> se li è meritati tutti e anche di più
<krabador> stragnagn, testdisk ti recupera partizioni ed installazioni di os in partizioni dopo martellate
<krabador> questo è il buon grenier
<blunight> ma è in DOS Questo photorec
<blunight> ? Lo stò provando su win
<stragnagn> scusa blu ma hai REINSTALLATO winzozz sul disco dove hai perso i dati???
<blunight> nono
<stragnagn> ah ecco
<blunight> è la partizione D:\
<stragnagn> mi volevi far venire un infarto? :D
<blunight> CHE è pulita non c'è nulla :P
<blunight> è solo formattata vorrei recuperare il recuperabile
<stragnagn> beh basta che C: non lo tocchi in scrittura neanche con una piuma
<krabador> blunight,il pc dal quale scrivi non è quello col disco incriminato?
<blunight> è il pc incrimato
<blunight> perchè ?
<blunight> XD
<blunight> Non vorrei che magari windows scrivesse anche li ?
<stragnagn> i dati persi erano su D:?
<krabador> allora, se le partizioni sono separate
<krabador> e i dati sono su d
<krabador> e c ha abbastanza spazio
<krabador> puoi usare photorec su win, e salvare i dati su c
<blunight> D:\ Fisicamente è totalmente un altro HARD DISK
<krabador> meglio
<blunight> Quindi comunque non viene intaccato da C:\ che ha un tera a disposizione
<krabador> perfetto
<blunight> quindi con photorec apro e salvo su c:
<krabador> usa photorec su win, selezionando per la scansione d
<krabador> e salvi quello che troi su c
<krabador> poi prendi tutto a martellate
<krabador> in segno di vittoria.
<blunight> come minimo
<blunight> ahahaha
<krabador> :D
<stragnagn> io schiodo in branda figlioli... blunight, in bocca al lupo!!! e se recuperi qualcosa mandami una email su stragnagn@gmail.com che son curioso di sapere come va!
<blunight> ok salvo il tuo contatto
<blunight> e pensare che avevo in Time in .mkv 25 GB Di film in alta definizione
<krabador> stragnagn, questo canale è loggato
<blunight> ci vorranno due vite a riaverlo :(
<stragnagn> tengo i diti incrociati... io ci sono passato il 15/nov/2007 ed avevo perso una TONNELLATA di foto...
<stragnagn> @krabador sì lo so che è loggato... quale è il problema?
<krabador> blunight, beh, dipende dallo stato di corruzione dei dati inerenti al film di cui parli
<krabador> stragnagn, se sta bene a te.
<blunight> speriamo bene mi metto all'opera , notte a tutti , grazie krabor ci sentiamo per email :D
<stragnagn> il fatto che rimanga il mio indirizzo email? intendi per spam?
<krabador> stragnagn, si
<stragnagn> perfino 'sti log si vanno a spulciare 'sti maledetti robot
<krabador> stragnagn, dati personali in un canale loggato, sono / sarebbero alla discrezione di utenti e non
<krabador> ma ormai hai fatto
<stragnagn> sono pesantemente afflitto su quell'indirizzo... è totalemte pubblico.
<krabador> bene, se google ti pagasse potrebbe essere una risorsa :DD
<stragnagn> sembra che tutto il mondo abbia scoperto che sono afflitto da un deficit di erezione...
<stragnagn> ...ah.... e che non ho un rolex tarocco e quindi cercano di ovviare ai miei problemi con poca moneta :-)
<krabador> hehhehehe
<krabador> non ti va l'antispam google?
<stragnagn> c'è poi la fila di quelle che me la vogliono dare che ho perso il conto... va a finire che cambio sponda per la noia di prendernene così tanta :D
<stragnagn> sì va discretamente... ma lì non ce la fa a togliermi tutto.
<stragnagn> sull'email "vera" google apps for domain ho 295msg spam/mese
<stragnagn> sull'altro qualcosa come 3.000...
<stragnagn> son finito sul blog di Matt Cutts qualche giorno fa... volevo chiedergli se mi offre lavoro...
<stragnagn> [è il capo del team antispam di google]
<krabador> hehhehhe
<stragnagn> ti auguro una buona notte. bye
<krabador> stragnagn, buonanotte
<lucaaa> ciao
<lucaaa> ciaooo
<lucaaa> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<glpiana> ola
<cri> giorno
<akis24> giorno
<cristian_c> AlbertoP81, poi, hai risolto?
<guest______> ciao
<guest______> buondì, avrei la necessità di trovare un contatto telefonico di un delegato alla promozione in italia
<guest______> sto organizzando un evento in puglia
<guest______> e non riesco a mettermi in contatto con qualche referente
<enzotib> azz
<Ciccio1> ciao, come faccio ad attivare il bluetooth? La spia è accesa, ma se vado sulla maschera di comando è come se non fosse operativo, non posso fare nulla
<Ciccio1> al momento ho la 13.04
<enzotib> Ciccio1, intendi il menu?
<Ciccio1> nel menù trovo la voce bluetooth, apro ma è tuto grigio e non posso selezionare nulla
<Ciccio1> coem se non ci fosse una eriferica bluetooth
<enzotib> !bluetooth | Ciccio1 guarda qui
<ubot-it> Ciccio1 guarda qui: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Bluetooth
<Ciccio1> grazie, provo subito
<Ciccio1> @ubot.it ho inziato la procedura descritta al link sugerito, installato i pacchetti, arrivo a digitare <hcitool dev> ma non succede nulla, come se l'adattatore non fosse riconosciuto
<cristian_c> Ciccio1, usb?
<Ciccio1> cristian_c no, è il dispositivointegrato nel pc
<cristian_c> Ciccio1, lspci -k
<cristian_c> Ciccio1, lsusb && lsusb -t
<cristian_c> Ciccio1, su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | Ciccio1
<ubot-it> Ciccio1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Ciccio1> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/5647327/
<cristian_c> Ciccio1, forse hai qualcosa di troppo collegato
<cristian_c> Ciccio1, comunque, ne hai postato soltanto una parte, a quanto sembrs
<cristian_c> *sembra
<Ciccio1> cristian_c ho preso tutto, guarda qui http://paste.ubuntu.com/5647338/
<cristian_c> Ciccio1, postami l'altro output
<cristian_c> l'altro comando
<Ciccio1> cristian_c ah ok, arrivo con tutto
<Ciccio1> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/5647343/ (sorry)
<cristian_c> Ciccio1, io non vedo alcun bluetooth
<cristian_c> sicuro che ci sia il bluetooth?
<cristian_c> :D
<Ciccio1> cristian_c immaginavo che non lo rilevasse... si, ne sonocerto, la spia è anche accesa..
<cristian_c> Ciccio1, windows lo vede?
<Ciccio1> cristian_c anche se la stessa cosa succedeva col wi-fi e poi sempre tramite supporto chat sono riuscito a risolvere
<cristian_c> Ciccio1, digita: rfkill list
<cristian_c> il wifi c'è
<cristian_c> Ciccio1, inoltre, non sapevo ci fossero spie relative al bluetooth
<Ciccio1> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/5647358/
<cristian_c> magari non ci ho fatto caso
<Ciccio1> cristian_c sul mio notebook si, considera che ha forse 5-6 anni
<cristian_c> Ciccio1, wireless e basta
<cristian_c> Ciccio1, quindi lo utilizzi tranquillamente su windows?
<cristian_c> Ciccio1, mi fa strano su un pc vecchio
<cristian_c> Ciccio1, il lettore di shcede è integrato?
<cristian_c> *schede
<Ciccio1> cristian_c non ho dualboot, ma quando avevo windows l'ho usato, lettore di schede integrato, anche se mi sa che non vede neanche quello
<cristian_c> Ciccio1, no, quello lo vede
<Ciccio1> cristian_c anche la webcam è integrata, ci ho sbattuto per attivarla ma ancora non ce l'ho fatta
<cristian_c> Ciccio1, dmesg | grep blue
<cristian_c> Ciccio1, quella webcam mi pare di conoscerla
<Ciccio1> cristian_c non dice nulla...
<cristian_c> Ciccio1, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Notebook/AsusF5R
<cristian_c> Ciccio1, allora, mi pare un problema hardware
<cristian_c> Ciccio1, che il bluetooth forse è schiantato
<cristian_c> Ciccio1, altrimenti qualche traccia ci sarebbe
<Ciccio1> cristian_c mhh...
<cristian_c> Ciccio1, mi dici il modello di pc?
<Ciccio1> cristian_cAsus F5V
<cristian_c> Ciccio1, se l'id della webcam è lo stesso della guida, la procedura per installarla, è quella
<cristian_c> Ciccio1, domanda: il lettore di schede funge?
<Ciccio1> cristian_c l'avevo già seguita ma senza successo. quello non saprei, mai provato,non so neanche come vederlo, provo ad inserire una scheda ora
<cristian_c> Ciccio1, la webcam è la stessa, ho controllato gli id
<cristian_c> Ciccio1, la procedura è quella
<Ciccio1> cristian_c il lettore di schede funge
<cristian_c> Ciccio1, ottimo, anche il lettore di schede è lo stesso dell'f5r
<cristian_c> hanno gli stessi id
<cristian_c> a un altro utente con l'f5r il lettore non funge, o è difettoso
<Ciccio1> cristian_c provo ad eseguire quella procedurae vediamo se riesco ad usare di nuovo anche la webcam. grazie mille! in caso mi rifaccio vivo ;-)
<cristian_c> Ciccio1, ci sono topic già aperto sul forum
<cristian_c> magari ti aggiungi lì
<cristian_c> Ciccio1, per il bluetooth temo sia un problema hardware
<ubuntunoob> salve, ho un problema a far riconoscere la mia stampante samsung ML - 2165
<cristian_c> Ciccio1, evidentemente, questi asus si rompono facilmente
<Ciccio1> cristian_c certo, ero già intervenuto nel thread http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=503548&view=unread#unread
<cristian_c> *aperti
<Ciccio1> cristian_c non saprei, devo dire che ne hoavuti diversi di pc per lavoro, questo mi sembra tosto rispetto ad altri, tipo gli Acer... sono terribili!
<cristian_c> Ciccio1, sì, ma ce ne sono altri di thread
<cristian_c> Ciccio1, all'altro utente il lettore di schede non funge, a te sì, ed è lo stesso lettore
<cristian_c> Ciccio1, lui è riuscito a far fungere la  webcam, che è la stessa tua
<Ciccio1> cristian_c sperem..
<cristian_c> Ciccio1, te hai in più il bluettoth, che neanche viene rilevato
<cristian_c> *tooth
<cristian_c> Ciccio1, e non so se è un problema hardware
<Ciccio1> cristian_c altrimenti lo chiamo e da due pc magari ne facciamo uno buono:-D
<cristian_c> Ciccio1, ti conviene fareun'istallazione di wndows, per vedere se si è rotto
<cristian_c> *installazione
<cristian_c> il bluetooth
<Ciccio1> crisian_c eh, per quello ci sto pensando, in caso chiederò di nuovo supporto ;-)
<cristian_c> Ciccio1, poil a webca, sembra ti sia riconosciuta per metà
<cristian_c> *la webcam
<cristian_c> ubuntunoob, spiegati
<ubuntunoob> ciao crisrian_c, ho più volte tentato di installare la mia stampante su Ubuntu 12.04 . è riconosciuta, anche se non nell'esatto modello, mi fa installare dei driver consigliati, al momento della stampa però viene messa in coda e poi è come se venisse stampata in un attimo, il file sparisce dalla coda senza nessun risultato effettivo
<ubuntunoob> ho cercato alcuni driver sul sito della samsung, però più di estrarli, non so come installarli effettivamente (sono un archivio tar.gz.)
<cristian_c> ubuntunoob, magari posta qualche log di cups
<ubuntunoob> ehm, puoi spiegarti in maniera più profana?
<cristian_c> ubuntunoob, apri il file manager e vai in /var/log/cups
<ubuntunoob> ci sono
<cristian_c> ubuntunoob, ci sono tre log
<ubuntunoob> io vedo 20 pacchetti e tre file log, uno access, uno error e uno....page
<cristian_c> ubuntunoob, esatto, uno dei tre
<cristian_c> o tutti e tre
<ubuntunoob> uso pastebin? dammi 1 minuto
<Ciccio1> cristian_c procedura per la webcam seguita, ora finalmente con cheese funziona, con skype no, provo a riavviare e vediamo. grazie ancora
<ubuntunoob> http://pastebin.com/m7TnNy8N qui c'è access_log
<cristian_c> Ciccio1, con skype c'è un metodo generico
<cristian_c> non specifico per la tua webcam
<Ciccio1> cristian_c cioè?
<cristian_c> Ciccio1, se google con 'skype webcam linux' troverai un sacco di cose
<cristian_c> Ciccio1, io cercherei sul forum
<ubuntunoob> http://pastebin.com/C4tA3cSN error_log
<ubuntunoob> page_log invece è vuota
<cristian_c> ubuntunoob, lpstat -a
<ubuntunoob> comando non trovato!
<ubuntunoob> Stylus-C66 accepting requests since mar 07 mag 2013 23:05:06 CEST
<ubuntunoob> non avevo messo lo spazio, la Stylus è l'altra stampante che ho, e che fnziona
<ubuntunoob> al momento però avevo cancellato la ML- 2165, perchè volevo iniziare da zero
<ubuntunoob> ho reinstallato e riprovato lo stesso comando
<ubuntunoob> cuper@PC-fisso:~$ lpstat -a Samsung-ML-2160-Series accepting requests since gio 09 mag 2013 12:35:34 CEST Stylus-C66 accepting requests since mar 07 mag 2013 23:05:06 CEST cuper@PC-fisso:~$
<it-39> buongiorno
<cristian_c> ubuntunoob, lpstat -t
<cristian_c> ubuntunoob, su pastebin
<ubuntunoob> http://pastebin.com/X7BkBSNH ecco scusami se avevo postato qui :)
<cristian_c> 12:39:17 <cristian_c> ubuntunoob, lpstat -t
<ubuntunoob> http://pastebin.com/index/k60WEpxC
<ubuntunoob> ho provato a scaricare i driver, e sono riuscito a capire come installare, però non mi lascia perchè dice che non ho il permesso di accedere, eppure sono l'unico utente, segnato come amministratore
<cristian_c> ubuntua che ora hai iniziato a stampare?
<cristian_c> *a provare
<cristian_c> *proato
<ubuntunoob> bah ho provato diverse volte
<ubuntunoob> l'ultima quando avevo installato l'ultima volta e mi ha detto stanpa una pagaina di prova, quindi...12.34
<cristian_c> ubuntunoob, il log arriva a prima delle 12
<cristian_c> ubuntunoob, stacca e riattacca
<ubuntunoob> la presa usb?
<Blunight> Salve ragazzi qualcuno sa perchè in fase di avvio del sistema da CD Mi da kernel panic e si blocca tutto??? :((((
<ko_> ciao
<ubuntunoob> però quando do la stampa, la luce della stampante lampegia come se stesse elabrtoando. che sia un problema hardware? ho da poco sostituito il toner
<ko_> per isstallare ubunto ho bisogno solo di una penna usb e poi?
<Green_Theragon_9> la inserisci e dovrebbe partire in autorun
<cristian_c> ubuntunoob, sì
<Green_Theragon_9> con la richiesta:"vuoi installare ubuntu o provarlo sul sistema corrente?
<cristian_c> ubuntunoob, scollega e ricollega il cavo
<ubuntunoob> fatto, il problema persiste
<cristian_c> ko_, o usb o dvd
<cristian_c> ubuntunoob, postami i log aggiornati
<ubuntunoob> oook
<Green_Theragon_9> allora potresti provare a usare il dvd all'avvio del computer vai su impostazioni e seleziona "boot fromk cd"
<Green_Theragon_9> *from
<ubuntunoob> http://pastebin.com/hi3yST64
<ubuntunoob> http://pastebin.com/NfQP83Pf
<Green_Theragon_9> A me non parte il software center su 13.04 lo avvio e poco dopo mi dice:"L'applicazione non risponde." che faccio?
<cristian_c> ubuntunoob, asp
<ubuntunoob> ok
<cristian_c> Green_Theragon_9, aprilo da terminale e posta l'output
<cristian_c> Green_Theragon_9, magari è troppo pesante
<Green_Theragon_9> A te funziona?
<cristian_c> Green_Theragon_9, non uso unity
<Green_Theragon_9> ah
<cristian_c> ubuntunoob, che release di ubuntu hai installato?
<cristian_c> ubuntunoob, e che versione?
<ubuntunoob> 12.04
<cristian_c> ubuntunoob, hai aggiunto roba?
<ubuntunoob> versione che? aggiunto roba cosa intendi? a livello di sistema credo solo gli aggiornamenti "automatici"
<Green_Theragon_9> quindi come è il comando per avviare le applicazioni? (chiedo venia per l'ignoranza ma è da poco che ho iniziato a imparare a usare il terminale, per ora so solo muovermi tra le directory, spostare eliminare o rinominare file e creare piccoli scripts inutili)
<cristian_c> ubuntunoob, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> Green_Theragon_9, beh, non è mica poco :D
<Green_Theragon_9> Ah grazie :D
<Green_Theragon_9> Comunque come faccio?
<cristian_c> Green_Theragon_9, per avviare le applicazioni basta digitare il nome
<Green_Theragon_9> O_o
<cristian_c> ma non è che è trppo pesante?
<cristian_c> controlla il monitor di sistema
<ubuntunoob> http://pastebin.com/3xtTrqC4
<cristian_c> ubuntunoob, beh
<cristian_c> ferramroberto-sopcast-precise.list  ubuntu-defaults.list.save    google-chrome.list                  virtualbox.list    ubuntu-defaults.list                virtualbox.list.save
<ubuntunoob> eh, programmi si, certamente
<ubuntunoob> dici che possano fare conflitto?
<Green_Theragon_9> cristian, mi dice sempre comando non trovato, come lo devo scrivere?
<ko_> non ci capisco niente con questa chat mi si confondono gli argomenti
<Green_Theragon_9> lol
<glpiana> !installazione | ko_
<ubot-it> ko_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> ko_, ti hanno risposto
<Green_Theragon_9> cristian, penso che è troppo pesante perchè ho interrotto un sacco di processi che consumano parecchia ram  e
<Green_Theragon_9> spazio di swap
<Green_Theragon_9> (il mio computer va a carbonella)
<Ciccio1> cristian_c ciao, ho cercato info sulla rete per risolvere il problema della webcam su skype, niente, la vede, perchè quando si avvia per un istante si accende la spia,ma poi niente, non trasmette
<cristian_c> Green_Theragon_9, che pc è?
<Green_Theragon_9> vecchiotto...
<cristian_c> Ciccio1, si risolve con il classico LD_PRELOAD ecc...
<Green_Theragon_9> non saprei l'hardware sto a casa dei miei nonni XD
<cristian_c> Green_Theragon_9, e ci hai installato unity?
<cristian_c> XD
<Green_Theragon_9> l'ho già trovato così XD
<cristian_c> Green_Theragon_9, se è vecchiotto, dubito che ci andrà ubuntu
<Green_Theragon_9> va
<cristian_c> Green_Theragon_9, qualcosa di più leggere sicuramente
<cristian_c> *leggero
<Green_Theragon_9> ah
<Ciccio1> cristian_c già provato, niente :-(
<Ciccio1> cristian_c vabbè, vedremo in seguito, per oggi può bastare ;-)
<cristian_c> Ciccio1, magari l'hai fatto male
<cristian_c> Ciccio1, ieri c'era un utente che diceva di averlo fatto e non andava. Poi l'abbiamo fatto ocme si deve e ha funzionato
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> *come
<Green_Theragon_9> ma l'età media di questa chat è dai 20 in su?
<Ciccio1> cristian_c ma ci credo, sai quante cavolate scrivono nei forum? se trovi uno che sa cosa farti scrivere ci metti un attimo e riesce, per cui ti credo!
<Green_Theragon_9> già cicciol certa gente chiede consigli addirittura su yahoo e certi sciacalli gli danno i comandi per friggiersi il computer
<Green_Theragon_9> vabbè ciao a tutti :)
<ubuntunoob> va bon saluti a tutti
<shasha> salve
<Jack1988_> come posso modificare il nome associato ad un utente da linea di comando? (non il login name,, bensi' il nome associato)
<Jack1988_> ?
<enzotib> probabilmente usermod
<enzotib> da guardare il manuale
<enzotib> Jack1988_, anzi chfn
<enzotib> Jack1988_, sudo chfn -f 'Nome Cognome' $USER
<mac89> salve, è la prima volta che utilizzo la chat irc ma non so proprio dove sbattere la testa, ho un problema con i driver open, utilizzo un hp pavilion dv6 con scheda grafica ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650 con il vecchio ubuntu il 12.04 avevo installato i driver proprietari dalla gestione hardware ma con la nuova versione la 13.04 nella sezione hardware non ci sono, cosa devo fare il pc si surriscalda in pochi minuti
<dod> mac89
<dod> -
<akis24> ciao
<giane> ciao
<raffaele111> ciao
<raffaele111> problema con festival non ancora risolto
<mac89> come si fa ad avere un'aiuto?
<raffaele111> qualcuno puo aiutarmi ?
<giane> mac89, cosa ti serve?
<raffaele111> installati i pacchetti festival e voci , nella scheda di preferenze di orca non compare festival
<giane> raffaele111, mi spiace ma non saprei aiutarti non lo conosco
<giane> hai provato sul forum?
<mac89> posso scrivere il problema qui giane, perchè non ho mai utilizzato la chat irc
<giane> mac89, si non penso ci siano problemi anche io sono nuovo ;)
<raffaele111> nei forum c'è poca roba
<mac89> visto che avevo già postato una domanda nel forum posto il link cosi evito di intasare la chat
<mac89> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=557227
<giane> <raffaele111> mi spiace ma proprio non so
<raffaele111> cercavo cristian_c , ieri sera mi ha dato delle dritte ,  sembrava che . . . forse dovrei disistalare il tutto e riprovare ?
<raffaele111>  per non vedenti c'è poca roba
<giane> mac89, prova questa guidahttp://www.techlw.com/2013/01/install-amd-ati-drivers-in-ubuntu.html
<mac89> grazie mille giane ora devo sospendere perchè il pc è in fiamme :'(
<giancarlohp> salve
<giancarlohp> c'è qualcuno?
<enzotib> !nessuno | giancarlohp
<ubot-it> giancarlohp: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<giancarlohp> ho problemi di installazione di una chiavetta alcatel onetouch x230s; ho ubuntu 12.10 quantal qualcuno mi può dare una mano? non monta il file per lanciare l'applicazione...
<shasha> sera
<shasha> qualcuno conosce un simulatore di reti?
<enzotib> !info ns3
<ubot-it> ns3 (source: ns3): discrete-event network simulator for Internet systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.15+dfsg-1 (raring), package size 86 kB, installed size 271 kB
<shasha> enzotib: è presente anche per windows?
<enzotib> shasha, non ne ho idea
<enzotib> !google
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'google'
<shasha> è una sorta di packet tracer giusto..?
<enzotib> shasha, non lo conosco affatto, ho solo cercato nei repo
<shasha> lo sto scaricando, let's try
<enzotib> c'è anche una versione grafica, o qualcosa del genere, gns3
<enzotib> !info gns3
<ubot-it> gns3 (source: gns3): graphical network simulator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.8.3-0.1 (raring), package size 3304 kB, installed size 16665 kB
<shasha> perchè ns3 è a linea?
<enzotib> immagino di sì
<enzotib> ora devo andare, cià
<shasha> ciao
<Lord_Psyco> cè qualcuno?
<shasha> yep
<Lord_Psyco> ciao shasha
<shasha> ciao
<Lord_Psyco> a chi mi posso rivolgere per risolvere un problema con ubuntu?
<shasha> sentiamo
<Lord_Psyco> ho disinstallato ubuntu dal mio portatile ma mi appare una scritta strana in inglese di errore
<shasha> di windows?
<Lord_Psyco> si
<Lord_Psyco> asp che la scrivo
<shasha> e perchè sul canale di ubuntu stai chiedendo per uno screen error di windows..?
<Lord_Psyco> error:no such partition grub escue
<shasha> ah
<shasha> hai formattato ubuntu
<shasha> e insieme ad ubuntu pure grub
<Lord_Psyco> cosa ho combinato?
<Lord_Psyco> che devo fare?
<shasha> devi reinstallare un boot loader
<Lord_Psyco> e come si fa?
<Lord_Psyco> ho letto qualcosa su rete
<Lord_Psyco> ma non so come
<shasha> il modo più semplice è reinstallare ubuntu
<shasha> che porta con se il GRUB
<Lord_Psyco> ho fatto la prova
<Lord_Psyco> ma non parte ilcd
<shasha> scaricarne un'altro
<Lord_Psyco> devo scaricare un'altro file immagine?
<shasha> si
<shasha> e masterizzarlo
<shasha> controlla eventualmente l'MD5Ckecksum
<Lord_Psyco> ho ancora quello che ho usato in precedenza va bene?
<shasha> versione?
<Lord_Psyco> 13.04
<shasha> se installa tutto e va tutto bene
<shasha> usa quello
<Lord_Psyco> allora devo rimasterizzare
<shasha> se l'immagine è corrotta o simili è necessario riscaricare
<Lord_Psyco> ok ci provo ,grazie shasha
<Lord_Psyco> ciao
<shasha> ciao
<davide__> chiedo, ho un pc con installato windows 8 e stampante usb, l'altro pc con ubuntu 13.04 come fare per condidere la stampante,
<davide__> chiedo, ho un pc con installato windows 8 e stampante usb, l'altro pc con ubuntu
<davide__> 13.04 come fare per condidere la stampante,
<davide__> scusate vado
<dnap> buongiorno a tutti. ho installato in casa una piccola rete nella quale c'è un NAS di Zyxel. i computer che usano windows vedono le shares senza problemi, invece su un pc con appena installato ubuntu 13.04 non riesco nemmeno a vedere le shares del NAS
<dnap> ah. premessa. sono nuovo del sistema....
<BlAcKaNgEl> ciao
<mastec> ciao ragazzi, ho un problema con C. ho una struct di nome info, di cui un campo e' un char:  char pippo[20]; c'e' modo di accedere tramite puntatore a quel char?
<mastec> struct info *punt, foo
<giovanni75> salve scusate ma posso installare questo s.o. nonostante abbia ancora windoes nel pc ...
<mastec> foo = &punt; punt->pippo[20];
<mastec> non e' possibile... mentre se definisco un puntatore a char... del tipo: char *pippo, allora vale il discorso di prima, ma il questo modo perdo sicurezza sulla dimensione
<mastec> make sense?
<Alfasus> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5648196/
<mastec> mi sono spiegato male?
<OverMe> mastec, /j ##c-it
<mastec> OverMe: thanks
<AlbertoP81> volevo chiedere se la versione ubuntu 12.04 precise è ancora supportata negli aggiornamenti?
<Holden> AlbertoP81, si
<AlbertoP81> è strano che per aggiornare ho dovuto impostare ftp.fu-berlin.de/linux/ubuntu è l'unico per me raggiungibile...
<aeiouy> Salve, posso chiedere delle informazioni per il partizionamento?
<AlbertoP81> ho dovuto impostare quello nelle sorgenti software...
<Holden> AlbertoP81, perché? it.archive.ubuntu.com o de.archive.ubuntu.com non andavano bene?
<aeiouy> Nessuno? :)
<AlbertoP81> non mi funzionano ma solo da ieri... connessione internet su web tutto ok
<Holden> AlbertoP81, riesci a pingare quell'host? e da terminale "sudo apt-get update" che errore da?
<aeiouy> Vabbè, io chiedo cmq. Devo partizionare un disco da windows. Dopo che riduco il volume di un disco, lo lascio come spazio non allocato e poi lo faccio direttamente da Ubuntu? Su Ubuntu poi, se dico che deve installarsi in quella partizione, fa da solo o devo specificare io manualmente?
<AlbertoP81> il ping riesce nessun pacchetto perso invece sudo apt-get update non va a buon fine...
<Holden> AlbertoP81, fai vedere l'errore di apt, forse si riesce a capire come sistemare
<aeiouy> Devo partizionare un disco da windows. Dopo che riduco il volume di un disco, lo lascio come spazio non allocato e poi lo faccio direttamente da Ubuntu? Su Ubuntu poi, se dico che deve installarsi in quella partizione, fa da solo o devo specificare io manualmente?
<Holden> !paste | AlbertoP81, su pastebin
<ubot-it> AlbertoP81, su pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mistya> ave
<Holden> AlbertoP81, hai toccato i dns e/o i proxy?
<mistya> Si può aggiornare il firmware dell'hd su ubuntu?
<AlbertoP81> no, vedo che usa quelli di google? si può rispristinare il tutto?
<Holden> AlbertoP81, si cerca di accedere a 8.8.8.8, che è il dns di google, quindi è qualche problema sulla tua macchina
<AlbertoP81> c'è un utility per ripristinare o secondo te devo reinstallare da capo? Grazie mille
<Holden> AlbertoP81, non credo serva reinstallare, bisognerebbe capire come sistemare la cosa
<AlbertoP81> sul router non ho toccato nulla, ho un alice 7 mega che funziona bene
<Holden> AlbertoP81, infatti la cosa penso sia su ubuntu, non sul router
<Holden> AlbertoP81, apri un terminale
<Holden> AlbertoP81, e lancia:   cat /etc/resolv.conf; nslookup google.it
<Holden> poi metti su pastebin
<Holden> AlbertoP81, lancia anche questo e metti su pastebin:   LANG=C sudo apt-get update
<Holden> AlbertoP81, un attimo, ho chiesto su #ubuntu
<Holden> AlbertoP81, puoi scrivere qui sul canale invece che in privato... magari il problema interessa ad altri. se riuscissi a dirci cosa hai toccato sarebbe un passo avanti
<AlbertoP81> improvvisamente da un giorno all'altro so solo che non mi aggiorna più dai sorgenti sw italiani
<AlbertoP81> ho dovuto impostare ftp.fu-berlin.de/linux/ubuntu l'unico che funziona
<Holden> AlbertoP81, avrai impostato un proxy da qualche parte... stai usando gnome?
<Sagitt> perchè se io cambio l'icona a una cartella prendendola da usr\share\icons
<Sagitt> mi msotra un quadrato attorno all'icona?
<Michele_> buonasera
<AlbertoP81> dove verifico il discorso proxy?
<Michele_> ho un hp touchsmart tm2, avviando ubuntu funziona ma non si vede sullo schermo, cioè non riconosce la scheda video, come faccio?
<sem_> salve
<sem_> ragazzi
<Holden> AlbertoP81, su due pastebin diversi fai vedere:  1) cat /etc/apt/apt.conf  2) cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<sem_> posso chiedervi un cosa ?
<AlbertoP81> sono andato su rete ed è impostato come automatico
<sem_> ho installato clamav 4.44 con clamtk etc etc non riesco ad aggiornare la definizione virus che mi da obsoleto
<sem_> qualcuno sa come devo fare
<Michele_> chi mi aiuta???
<sem_> e a me chi è che mi aiuta :-)
<dod> !clamav | sem_
<ubot-it> sem_: clamav is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Clamav
<AlbertoP81> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5648409/
<AlbertoP81> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5648412/
<sem_> ubot-it innanzitutto ti ringrazio per avermi risposto
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Holden> AlbertoP81, un attimo, credo che ci siamo, posta anche:  cat /etc/hosts
<sem_> non ci riesco ho già visto
<sem_> e riprovato 30000 volte
<sem_> :(
<sem_> devo sbloccare porte o indirizzo ip per caso ?
<AlbertoP81> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5648414/
<dod> sem_ apri il terminale
<sem_> ok
<sem_> fatto
<dod> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-clamav/ppa
<dod> metti tutto quello che scrive in paste
<dod> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Michele_> chi mi aiuta?
<Michele_> ho un hp touchsmart tm2, avviando ubuntu funziona ma non si vede sullo schermo, cioè non riconosce la scheda video, come faccio?
<sem_> devo dare l'ok ? mi dice che deve aggiungere...
<dod> si ok
<Holden> AlbertoP81, ok, lancia questo comando:  sudo mv /etc/apt/apt.conf /etc/apt/apt.conf.bak
<sem_> fatto
<dod> sem_  sudo apt-get update
<sem_> fatto
<dod> sem_  sudo apt-get upgrade
<sem_> dopo aver digitato sudo ap-get update mi dice impossibile recuperare
<sem_>  http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clamav/ppa/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<Holden> AlbertoP81, quando hai fatto, rilancia:   sudo apt-get update    dovrebbe funzionare ora
<dod> sem_ errore 404 non dipende da te. dipende dal server di clamav che non funziona probabilmente temporaneamente.
<sem_> ma
<dod> sem_ usi un proxy server?
<sem_> son parecchi mesi che mi dice def virus bsoleta
<sem_> non lo so dod non mi riesce capirlo
<sem_> :(
<sem_> secondo me è qiello il problema
<dod> dovresti vederlo dalle impostazioni della tua linea internet
<sem_> devo sbloccare le porte
<sem_> come faccio
<sem_> a vederlo
<sem_> scusami se ti rompo
<dod> no che su questo non ti posso aiutare in quanto uso kubuntu che e' lievemente diverso.
<dod> e' diverso nella grafica e nelle voci.
<Michele_> mi potete aiutare? :(
<sem_> ah ok
<sem_> ma secondo
<sem_> te
<sem_> devo sbloccare qualcosa
<sem_> vero
<sem_> cioè sulla guida
<sem_> dice di farlo, ma non mi riesce
<sem_> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Clamav
<sem_> tu sai come fare per caso
<sem_> ?
<dod> no secondo me no.  se hai un modem normale.. penso
<sem_> in fondo alla pagina
<AlbertoP81> ancora non va mi da lo stesso errore
<sem_> ClamAV update process started at Thu May  9 19:06:53 2013 main.cvd is up to date (version: 54, sigs: 1044387, f-level: 60, builder: sven) connect_error: getsockopt(SO_ERROR): fd=4 error=111: Connection refused Can't connect to port 80 of host db.local.clamav.net (IP: 195.22.205.162) WARNING: getpatch: Can't download daily-16682.cdiff from db.local.clamav.net connect_error: getsockopt(SO_ERROR): fd=4 error=111: Connection refused Can'
<Holden> AlbertoP81, chiudi il terminale, riaprilo e riprova
<sem_> dod mi da questo quando digito sudo freshclam
<dod> devi usare paste e non mettere cosi' per esteso qui.
<dod> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<sem_> ok
<sem_> sorry
<sem_> non lo faccio più
<AlbertoP81> non va ancora mi spiace ma devo uscire ti ringrazio ancora per l'aiuto. Ciao
<dod> spe'
<sem_> secondo te da cosa dipende
<sem_> okok
<Michele_> ho un hp touchsmart tm2, avviando ubuntu funziona ma non si vede sullo schermo, cioè non riconosce la scheda video, come faccio?
<sem_> dod sono un neofita di ubuntu quindi se scasso cerca di capirmi...
<Michele_> allora
<dod> sem_   /etc/init.d/clamd stop
<sem_> dod mi assento un attimo torno subito se mi rdai una mano ti faccio una statua
<sem_> :)
<sem_> a dopo
<sem_> a ci sei
<Michele_> dod mi aiuti?
<sem_> mi dice
<sem_> non esiste
<sem_> perchè
<dod> sem_ ora devi trovare due file , mirrors.dat e daily.cvd e riavviare freshclam (via ClamAV)
<sem_> come faccio ?
<dod> sem_ ti tocca aspettare uno che ne sa di piu' di me... mi spiace.
<sem_> ok
<sem_> dod
<sem_> sei il numero
<sem_> uno
<sem_> lo stesso
<dod> prova  /etc/rc.d/clamav stop
<sem_> grazie
<sem_> ok proverò
<dod> poi se non ti da' errori vedi in /var/lib/clamav/ se sono li i due file  mirrors.dat e daily.cvd  che devi rinominare ambedue. poi  fai ripartire con /etc/rc.d/clamav start e infine ritenti l'aggiornamento. e' solo un tentativo. se fallisce ricambi il nome ai due file e li rimetti come stavano prima.
<almaidinajad> ciao a tutti come faccio a cancellare tutte le configurazioni dei vari programmi installati?
<enzotib> almaidinajad, puoi riportare a zero la situazione cancellando *tutti* i file nella tua home (evidentemente dopo aver fatto un backup dei dati)
<enzotib> almaidinajad, e poi rimettendo a posto solo la roba che sta in /etc/skel
<enzotib> almaidinajad, sto supponendo che parli delle configurazioni utente, non quelle di sistema
<almaidinajad> ciao enzotib, quindi non c'è bisogno di reinstallare. faccio un backup dei dati, formatto la partizione /home e poi tutto và apposto?
<almaidinajad> si quella dei programmi, enzotib
<almaidinajad> anche se a darvi veri problemi è il software center
<enzotib> almaidinajad, i programmi possono avere conf generali in /etc e conf specifiche dell'utente nella sua home
<enzotib> almaidinajad, se vuoi risolvere con sc, basta cancellare i suoi file di conf
<enzotib> almaidinajad, però vorrei sapere prima che problemi dà
<almaidinajad> enzotib, il problema è che non  mi si installano i programmi in modo corretto
<enzotib> almaidinajad, vediamo prima se è un problema di apt
<enzotib> almaidinajad, da terminale sudo apt-get update, vediamo l'output
<almaidinajad> enzotib, ora posto l'output con paste.ubuntu ma quando ho cancellato le configurazioni e disinstallato e reinstallato software center mi dava dei problemi con un file database
<almaidinajad> ecco enzotib http://paste.ubuntu.com/5648547/
<enzotib> almaidinajad, ora sudo apt-get -f install, se dà output postalo
<enzotib> cioè, output sospetto
<almaidinajad> no, niente enzotib solo paccheti non più richiesti
<enzotib> almaidinajad, apt è a posto, se vuoi azzerare SC, allora rm -rf ~/.{cache,config}/software-center
<almaidinajad> ho fatto enzotib, ti saprò dire. ma invece perchè gdebi no và più?
<enzotib> almaidinajad, non va più? cioè?
<almaidinajad> non mi installa più i pacchetti deb, come posso farti vedere enzotib
<enzotib> almaidinajad, doppio click o da terminale?
<enzotib> almaidinajad, comunque adesso vado a tavola, a dopo
<almaidinajad> ok, grazie sempre enzotib
<enzotib> almaidinajad, se vuoi, sono qui
<it-39> ciao
<Ryccardo> :~
<almaidinajad> enzotib, grazie. gdebi da terminale porta a termine l'installazione ma da interfaccia grafica, dopo la password non và
<almaidinajad> cmq se con il metodo di reset che mi hai indicato prima non và, o reinstallo Raring oppure uso il terminale ho il boot tutto incasinato enzotib
<Ryccardo> hm, mi succedeva spesso con debian perché voleva la password di root (che su ubuntu è bloccata di default)
<enzotib> almaidinajad, se hai diversi casini, forse la cosa migliore è reinstallare, e stare più attento in futuo
<enzotib> futuro*
<enzotib> dato che le cose non si incasinano da sole :)
<cristian_c> enzotib, non dire così, che a volte si arrabbiano
<cristian_c> :P
<enzotib> Ryccardo, le applicazioni dovrebbero capire se usare gksu come su o come sudo, è scritto nelle conf di gnome
<cristian_c> io invece ho i tasti volume del laptop che non funzionano più, sopratutto il toggle
<cristian_c> che rende muto l'audio a metà, ma che non lo riattiva più
<cristian_c> cosa posso fare?
<cristian_c> Qualche idea?
<almaidinajad> enzotib è una colonna se non ci fosse lui saremmo messi male :)
<Ryccardo> almeno quando c'era ancora gnome di default c'era tra le preferenze una pagina dedicata ai tasti funzione (la riconosci perchè piena di cose tipo XF86Play)
<Ryccardo> strano però perché i tasti volume sono una cosa almeno semistandard
<enzotib> cristian_c, usa lxde, se ricordo bene
<cristian_c> enzotib, sì
<enzotib> ma anche lxde, ovvero openbox, ha qualcosa del genere
<cristian_c> Ryccardo, so che c'è anche con unity e gnome-shell
<cristian_c> Ryccardo, ma in questo caso non si tratta di tasti Fn
<cristian_c> enzotib, io conosco un'applicazione per openbox
<cristian_c> enzotib, la scaricai e installai anche, ma non è la stessa cosa
<cristian_c> lì, occorre definire i comandi
<cristian_c>  /s/,/
<Ryccardo> cristian_c: l'implementazione (per i tasti volume) è la stessa che siano "diretti", fn+qualcosa o addirittura gli encoder rotanti
<cristian_c> Ryccardo, encoder rotanti?
<cristian_c> :O
<cristian_c> Ryccardo, nel mio caso sono 'diretti'
<cristian_c> quelli del volume
<Ryccardo> presente la manopola del volume che gira all'infinito come su molte autoradio moderne? è quello :)
<enzotib> cristian_c, obkey?
<cristian_c> manopola?
<cristian_c> enzotib, si chiamava così
<cristian_c> enzotib, tra l'altro non si può neanche disinstallare
<cristian_c> (maledetto python)
<enzotib> cristian_c, che alla fine è semplicemente un app che modifica rc.xml
<cristian_c> boh
<cristian_c> enzotib, Ryccardo, ad ogni modo, non so come procedere
<enzotib> cristian_c, io nemmeno li uso i tasti speciali...
<cristian_c> immaginavo
<cristian_c> :P
<cristian_c> sono utili
<Ryccardo> su xfce ho solo usato tastiere che non li hanno, he!
<cristian_c> :(
<sem> ragazzi salve qualcuno sa darmi una mano ad aggiornare la definizione dei virus di clamav 4.44
<sem> non ci riesco
<sem> grazie
<sem> a tutti
<enzotib> !antivirus
<ubot-it> antivirus is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Clamav
<enzotib> cristian_c, provato a vedere con xev?
<sem> ubot.it
<sem> già visto
<sem> non mi riesce
<sem> il problema persiste
<cristian_c> enzotib, xev non rileva quel tipo i tasti
<enzotib> cristian_c, e allora la vedo dura
<cristian_c> enzotib, sono tasti che non fanno parte della tastiera
<enzotib> dovrebbero comunque corrispondere a qualche keycode
<enzotib> cioè, dovrebbero essere visti come parte della tastiera
<cristian_c> enzotib, non saprei, ma prima funzionavano
<cristian_c> correttamente
<enzotib> prima quando?
<sem> allora
<sem> c'è qualcuno che potrebbe darmi una mano
<enzotib> !qualcuno | sem la domanda l'hai fatta, devi aspettare
<ubot-it> sem la domanda l'hai fatta, devi aspettare: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<cristian_c> enzotib, qualche settimana fa sicuramentwe
<sem> ok
<sem> non v'arrabbiate sono nuovo non so le regole, perdonatemi :)
<enzotib> cristian_c, prova a vedere se con un altro utente va
<enzotib> sem, nessuno si arrabbia :)
<cristian_c> enzotib, è una cosa da fare, provvederò
<cristian_c> enzotib, ma intendi guest, ad esempio?
<enzotib> cristian_c, anche
<cristian_c> !guida
<ubot-it> guida is http://help.ubuntu-it.org
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> enzotib, provo sicuramente
<cristian_c> !wiki | sem
<ubot-it> sem: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<cristian_c> no, ho sbagliato ancora
<sem> wiki cosa ?
<sem> ubot-it posso chiederti una cosa?
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cristian_c> !dettagli | sem
<ubot-it> sem: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<cristian_c> sem, spiega cosa non ti riesce della guida wiki in modo molto dettagliato
<sem> si ok
<sem> ora controllo le guidi e vi dico
<sem> scusate il casino
<sem> ;)
<Sagitt> qualcuno può togliermi un dubbio?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | Sagitt
<ubot-it> Sagitt: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Sagitt> ahah prima l'ho fatta
<Sagitt> e nessuno ha risposto!!
<Sagitt> allora sto provando a cambiare le icone a delle cartelle prendendole da usr\share\icons bla bla
<Sagitt> solo che se la imposto mi mostra un quadrato attorno all'icona..
<Sagitt> come posso risolvere?
<Serpico> ciao
<cristian_c> Sagitt, prima quando?
<Sagitt> 1 oretta fa :p
<cristian_c> Sagitt, non sapevo si potessero cambiare le icone alle cartelle
<cristian_c> ai file sì
<Sagitt> O_o
<Sagitt> bhe se fai proprietà su una cartella c'è cambio di icona..
<cristian_c> mmm
<cristian_c> non sapevo
<Sagitt> bhe mi sembra una funzione base di un os nn credi :D?
<Sagitt> o meglio di un file manager
<cristian_c> Sagitt, è vero, su nautilus è così
<cristian_c> ho provato con dropbox
<cristian_c> Sagitt, non è scontato
<Sagitt> bhe io ho creato una cartell
<cristian_c> l'icona personalizzata per cartella
<Sagitt> ho provato  a meggerci un icona personalizzata presa da /usr/share/icon/tema/ etc
<Sagitt> e attorno all'icona mostra una cornice quadrata
<Sagitt> con dentro l'icona .__.
<cristian_c> Sagitt, screenshot
<Sagitt> un attimo
<Sagitt> avvio la vmware
<Sagitt> provo li su
<cristian_c> vmware?
<Sagitt> si sto facendo dei test su un ubuntu su vmware
<Sagitt> http://cl.ly/image/2v3I063m233G
<cristian_c> Sagitt, non è che il problema può dipendere da vmware
<cristian_c> ?
<Sagitt> no
<Sagitt> lo ha fatto anche sul portatile
<cristian_c> It's not a bug. In Nautilus 3.6.3 (the version in Ubuntu 13.04) every custom icon gets a frame "to make it consistent with the appearance of thumbnails."
<cristian_c> Sagitt, quindi, non è un bug
<Sagitt> cristian_c non sarà un bug ma è una vera porcata XD
<cristian_c> Sagitt, installa Nemo
<cristian_c> XD
<Sagitt> cos'è?
<cristian_c> è un fork di nautilus
<cristian_c> il nautilus di prima
<Ryccardo> bello vedere come viene sfruttato il versioning integrato in APT :)
<ValerioCera> ciao ragazzi io ho un cd da 700 mb ed ho scaricato ubutnu 13.04, in quanto la mia versione di ubuntu non me lo fa aggiornare, però quando vado a masterizzare l'iso mi dice spazio insufficiente ne disco poichè pesa più di 700 mb, c'è un modo per masterizzarla olter che il dvd ?
<valeriocera> Ciao ragazzi ho problemi ad aggiornare ubuntu 10.04 a 13.04
<stevr1it> system-config-samba non funziona, ho ubuntu 13.04 potete aiutarmi? l'ho reinstallato diverse volte ma non si apre, e da terminale si apre ma non mi permette di accedere al server, mentre la rete samba non funziona
<doh_> ragazzi
<doh_> buona sera
<doh_> volevo chiedervi se potevate darmi una mano ad aggiornare
<doh_> la definizione virus di clamav 4.44
<doh_> so che c'è la guida etc etc ho già provato tutto, ricercato su internet
<doh_> ma nulla mi da sempre obsoleto
<doh_> spero ci sia un'anima pia
<enzotib> doh_, sono pochi quelli che usano antivirus
<Ryccardo> magari è un problema lato server
<doh_> enzotib
<doh_> grazie
<doh_> quindi non c'è nessuno
<doh_> secondo te ?
<doh_> io ho sia ubu che window
<doh_> èer questo
<ollo_> cosa è la black list ????'
<krabador> ollo_, dove e come?
<ollo_> krabador: sto installando un programma seguendo una guida
<ollo_> To avoid problems in driver installation process, you may want to put this on blacklist.
<krabador> !chat | ollo_
<ubot-it> ollo_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Ryccardo> in /etc/modprobe.d/nomefilequalsiasi.conf
<krabador> ollo_, quello a cui si riferisce quello che hai scritto, è sicuramente un modulo del kernel da mettere in blacklist, in modo che non parte all'avvio
<Ryccardo> scrivi: blacklist nomedelmodulo
<krabador> con modprobe
<ollo_> sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.con
<krabador> in modo da farti usare quel driver che vuoi installare
<Ryccardo> ma la blacklist non è una cosa assoluta, non garantisce che non verrà mai caricato
<ollo_> devo metere i cuda per nvidia
<vinci98k> dormo
<AlbertoP81> una domanda devo reinstallare un plug in per rhythmbox come faccio ad aggiungere nei sorgenti sw ppa? ubuntu 12.04 Grazie mille.
<AlbertoP81> !ppa
<ubot-it> Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<AlbertoP81> !addppa
<ubot-it> Da Ubuntu 9.10, un PPA può essere aggiunto utilizzando un unico comando sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name. Vedi https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs per maggiori dettagli
#ubuntu-it 2013-05-10
<cri_> girono
 * cri_ Caffè
<BlaCkAnGeL> msg NickServ identify cris77
<BlaCkAnGeL> msg NickServ identify cris77
<BlaCkAnGeL> g
<BlaCkAnGeL> :-)+
<BlaCkAnGeL> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<BlAcKAnGeL> aribuongiorno
<davegarath> BlAcKAnGeL: lol
<crardoc> ma voi funziona kopete con account facebook? grazie!
<akis24> giorno
<Campagnolo> Buongiorno a tutti.
<Campagnolo> Il pc da qualche giorno mi richiedere  di avanzare. Conviene farlo?
<Campagnolo> io ho ancora la versione 12.05 LTS
<Campagnolo> Quest'ultima versione però non è una LTS giusto?
<dimitri> glpiana, ho fatto upgrade alla 13.04 e non parte con il kernel base ma solo con la versione precedente 32
<glpiana> dimitri, definisci meglio "non parte"
<dimitri> glpiana, ho 2 installazioni di ubu la 12.10 a 32 e la 13.04 a 64. quando scelgo la 13.04 si blocca e la ventola va a 1000 se scelgo versioni precedenti e seleziono una allora parte
<glpiana> dimitri, quindi le 32 bit vanno e la 64 no?
<dimitri> le 32 vanno tutte
<dimitri> le 64 tutte tranne l'ultima
<dimitri> che mi inballa la ventola e si blocca sul cursore in alto a destra e non fa nulla
<glpiana> dimitri, prova ad avviare senza splash in modo da vedere dove si blocca
<donato> glpiana io utilizzo la 12.04 a 64 bit come dimitri se lo faccio partire dal grub più recente mi da un intel mux error se lo faccio partire dalla versione 3.2.0-23 parte normalmente
<glpiana> donato, dimitri , avete aggiornato i sistemi?
<dimitri> a me parte fino alla 3.2.0-32
<dimitri> io ho la 13.04
<glpiana> dimitri, eh, è aggiornata?
<donato> io ho fatto gli aggiornamenti ed arrivo alla 3.2.0-40
<dimitri> ora la sto usando che significa per te aggiornata ?
<glpiana> dimitri, avvia il gestore aggironamenti e vedi se ci s ono aggiornamenti da fare
<dimitri> glpiana, se lancio gestore aggiornamenti non parte
<dimitri> posso fare sudo apt-get update
<dimitri> lo faccio ?
<glpiana> dimitri, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<donato> posso farlo anche io?
<dimitri> fatto
<dimitri> non ha fatto nulla
<glpiana> donato, fallo anche tu
<glpiana> dimitri, sudo apt-get update    e poi sudo apt-get sidt-upgrade
<glpiana> *dist-upgrade
<donato> fatto
<dimitri> dopo questa operazione verranno occupati 425 mb forse c'e' qualcosa da installare ;-)
<glpiana> dimitri, direi di sì :)
<dimitri> direi che continua con donato
<dimitri> vi seguo appena ha fatto pingo
<donato> a me molto molto meno 46 k :)
<donato> a questo punto cosa faccio?
<glpiana> donato, hai fatto sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<dimitri> donato, forse devi verificare se riparte ..... ma meglio che ti risponde glpiana
<donato> si fatto
<glpiana> donato, riavvia e vedi cosa fa
<donato> ok a dopo
<donato> tornato dopo il riavvio
<dimitri> tutto ok  donato
<donato> se mi parte col il grub 3.2.0-41 mi da questo errore : [drm: intel_dsm_platform_mux_info] *ERROR* MUX INFO call failed
<donato> quindi ho dovuto far ripartire il sistema col grub 3.2.0-23
<MuSh> come faccio in modo che questo pacchetto esca dalle eth1 invece che dalla eth2?http://pastie.org/7826125
<glpiana> donato, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/913272
<donato> e quindi?
<glpiana> donato, dai un'occhiata
<donato> io il 3.2.0-32 non ce l'ho passa dalla 23 direttamente alla 38
<glpiana> donato, magari ti torna utile
<dimitri> io invece ho solo fino al 32
<dimitri> ok io ho finito nel frattempo
<dimitri> che faccio riparto ?
<dimitri> glpiana, c6 ?
<dimitri> ok a me sembra andare tutto ok..... solo una cosa è partito come kubuntu e non come ubuntu
<dimitri> ma l'interfaccia non è kde ma gnome classic
<glpiana> dimitri, avrai installato kubuntu desktop e ti ha cambiato lo splash
<dimitri> non è un prob figurati l'importante è che funziona
<dimitri> ora sembra andare tutto bene
<dimitri> glpiana, mille grazie
<glpiana> :)
<dimitri> birra pagata se un gg ti incontro anzi due
<osho0000_> come apro la lista di tutti i canali'
<osho0000_> ?
<Nede> Ciao a tutti
<enzotib> osho0000_, da xchat?
<osho0000_> no.. sono su http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-it
<enzotib> osho0000_, puoi fare /query alis
<enzotib> osho0000_, alis è un servizio
<enzotib> osho0000_, poi una volta in quella finestra fai: list *python*, per esempio
<osho0000_> thanks
<Nede> Ho ubuntu server 13.04 su 3 macchine che non si spengono o riavviano. Con la 12.10 era ok. Qualche problema conosciuto?
<enzotib> Nede, che significa, che se fai shutdown o reboot non lo fanno?
<Nede> enzotib esatto, rimangono accese. 3volte su 10 per funziona... confuso
<Nede> scusate ma sono con il cellulare......
<enzotib> per funziona? che lingua è?
<TaLaDo> itagliano?
<Nede> pero' funziona il riavvio/spegnimento...enzotib
<enzotib> s/per/però/
<enzotib> Nede, e non dà nessun errore? nemmeno nel syslog?
<Nede> enzotib ora sono fuori, ma a memoria a video mi resta in will now halt...devo ancora guardare il syslog
<enzotib> Nede, quando avrai informazioni più precise ne parliamo
<Nede> enzotib ok, mi sono loggato nella chat nella speranza che fosse un problema noto....
<enzotib> no, non mi pare
<enzotib> o per lo meno, non ho mai sentito nessuno lamentarsi, da quando è uscita la 13.04
<Nede> enzotib domandina: shutdown -h now da terminale o medesimo comando in crontab non dovrebbe cambiare niente a livello di funzionalita'
<enzotib> immagino di no
<enzotib> anche se non mi è chiaro il motivo di mettere shutdown in crontab
<Nede> enzotib perche progammo lo spegnimento del mio server htpc la notte e tramite bios si riaccende la mattina
<enzotib> Nede, perché non shutdown -h TIME
<dod> da quando ho l'ultimo aggiornamento del kernel 3.2.0-41-generic  il pc nonostante abbia bloccato sia l'ibernazione che la sospensione mi si blocca e devo usare il tasto reset   dove posso guardare?
<Elisa> ciao
<Elisa> sono nuova
<Elisa> c'è qualcuno?
<Guest57587> ho un problema con l istallazione di ubuntu sul mio pc
<Guest57587> che ha come sistema operativo windows 8
<krabador> Guest57587, chiedi
<krabador> Guest57587, hai visto se sul bios del, pc, l'opzione uefi è disabilitabile?
<Guest57587> ho inserito il cd con il programma
<Guest57587> e mi dice che è impossibile
<Guest57587> istallarlo
<krabador> Guest57587, che messaggio ti da di preciso?
<krabador> Guest57587, che pc è?
<krabador> Guest57587, sbottonati
<krabador> :D
<Guest57587> allora quando inserisco il cd mi da delle opzioni tipo riavvia ora, riavvia manualmente e riavvia con cd . ho cliccato riavvia ora e mi comprare una schermata piena di scritte tipo che il sistema ubuntu non può essere eseguito e ho premuto  invio e mi compare l'opzione di windows 8 o di ubuntu
<Guest57587> ma se clicco ubuntu mi fa tornare indietro
<Guest57587> con windows 7 sono riuscita facilmente a istallarlo senza problemi
<Guest57587> poi ho visto su internet che forse è una questione di boot (che non so cos' è)
<Guest57587> c'è qualcuno?
<glpiana> Guest57587, io non so nulla di windows 8 e di uefi ma guarda qui:
<glpiana> !uefi | Guest57587
<ubot-it> Guest57587: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<Shin3> va bhe se ne è andato
<Teiubesc> salve a tutti
<Jynx> cazzo cazzo
<fde> mi aiutate a installare i driver lan di una asrock asrock 960gm/u3s3
<Jynx> pene duro
<fde> ce qualcuno
<fde> ti entri nel ****
<fde> mi aiutate a installare i driver lan di una asrock asrock 960gm/u3s3
<glpiana> fde, di solito le schede ethernet non hanno bisogno di driver aggiuntivi. puoi spiegarci il problema?
<fde> non mi trova la rete lan
<glpiana> fde, hai il pc sotto mano?
<fde> si
<glpiana> fde, apri un terminale e scrivi: ifconfig        e dimmi cosa elenca
<fde> devo riavviare ed entrare con l'altro sistema ma non riesco a trovare la rete lan cioe dando quel comand me la trova dando airmon-ng non mi trova nulla
<glpiana> fde, se trova airmon è perchè hai smanettato con le schede di rete
<Jynx> xD
<glpiana> no, scusa, ho letto male
<glpiana> fde, se dai lspci la vedi elencata?
<fde> e bt5 ma è basato su ubuntu
<glpiana> !chat | fde
<ubot-it> fde: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> fde, passa sull'altro canale per cortesia
<fde> ho un problema con la scheda di rete
<fde> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5651085/
<fde> non riesco a trovare la rete lan per connettermi
<glpiana> fde, la vede e le attribuisce un indirizzo. comunque, dato che il problema non riguarda ubuntu, come ti ho già chiesto prima, passa su #ubuntu-it-chat
<fde> ok ok
<Alfasus> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5648196/
<catwoman> ciao a tutti
<glpiana> Alfasus, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<catwoman> problem9i con il wireless come risolvere?
<catwoman> volevo usare ndiswrapper
<glpiana> catwoman, che scheda è?
<catwoman> glpiana una ralink
<glpiana> catwoman, interna o usb?
<catwoman> interna
<glpiana> catwoman, copiane la riga relativa dal comando: lspci
<Alfasus> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5651124/
<glpiana> Alfasus, mmm... scrivi: sudo apt-get -f install     ma non confermare quando chiede S/n. copia su pastebin
<Guest89010> ho problemi nell istallare ubuntu, ho windows 8
<Guest89010> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<glpiana> Guest89010, la guida su uefi non ti ha dato nessun buon aiuto?
<Guest89010> puoi inviarmi il link
<glpiana> !uefi | Guest89010
<ubot-it> Guest89010: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<Guest89010> grazie ma non so cosa significa uefi e nè bios
<glpiana> Guest89010, ma hai aperto il link? hai dato un'occhiata alla guida?
<Guest89010> no adesso lo leggo
<bodhi32> salve, chiedo se qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare a configurare la key usb wi fi WG111IT della Netger, ho seguito delle guide su google ma non riesco a capire quale sia il problema. Grazie
<Alfasus> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5651142/
<glpiana> Alfasus, come hai fatto a ritrovarti in sta situazione? che repository hai aggiunto?
<glpiana> bodhi32, inserisci la chiavetta, apri un terminale e scrivi: lsusb
<glpiana> bodhi32, copia quel che esce su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | bodhi32
<ubot-it> bodhi32: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Alfasus> glpiana, non so dirti. Ora li ho cancellati tutti, perchè così mi avevano suggerito. se non ricordo male erano ferranroberto......, openprinting...., launchpad...., medibuntu..., dropbox....
<glpiana> Alfasus, vabbè, proviamo, ma non ti assicuro nulla, ok?
<Alfasus> glpiana, ok
<glpiana> Alfasus, sudo apt-get purge icedtea-6-plugin:amd64 icedtea-7-plugin:amd64 icedtea-plugin icedtea6-plugin             e vediamo che dice
<Alfasus> glpiana, debbo dare S ?
<glpiana> Alfasus, prima fa vedere
<bodhi32> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5651164/
<catwoman_> ciao
<catwoman_> glpiana mi mandi il pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | catwoman_
<ubot-it> catwoman_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<catwoman_> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/5651169/
<glpiana> catwoman_, se hai un tasto di accensione della scheda, premilo, se no scrivi nel temrinale: rfkill list          e metti su pastebin
<glpiana> bodhi32, dammi l'output di: dmesg | tail
<Alfasus> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5651183/
<glpiana> Alfasus, procedi pure
<bodhi32> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5651184/
<glpiana> bodhi32, ho bisogno che tu dia il comando appena dopo aver inserito la chiavetta
<Alfasus> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5651194/
<akis24> ciao
<bodhi32> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5651197/
<glpiana> Alfasus, bisognerebbe continuare con gli altri pacchetti elencati in fondo
<Alfasus> glpiana, ok, procedo un po' per volta. vado?
<glpiana> Alfasus, sì, procedi. io me ne devo andare
<glpiana> bodhi32, la tua versione è a 64 bit?
<bodhi32> no 32 bit
<Alfasus> glpiana, quando ci possiamo risentire?
<glpiana> Alfasus, io fino a lunedì non ci sono di sicuro
<glpiana> bodhi32, boh, non so dirti. vedo dei bug al riguardo ma niente che mi attragga
<Alfasus> glpiana, ok. grazie
<bodhi32> ok purtroppo devo andare via ci aggiorniamo non appena popssibile, grazie  del tempo dedicatomi
<zauro> salve a tutti
<cristian_c> enzotib, riguardo l'audio, ho provato con la sessione ospite
<cristian_c> enzotib, ma non è cambiato nulla :(
<crardoc> Ragà vi funziona la chat di Facebook con Pidgin? Mi appare un messaggio di errore "condizione non definita". Le impostazioni sono giuste, le ho controllate sul sito di Facebook.
<cristian_c> ho una domanda
<cristian_c> ho acquistato un TL-PS310U
<cristian_c> di TP-LINK
<cristian_c> ma si verificano cose strane, ho seguito le istruzioni contenute nella guida, però trovo problemi
<jester-> cristian_c: se lè TL-PS310U
<cristian_c> sopratutto non riesco ad accedere all'interfaccia web, eppure ho cambiato l'ip del device
<cristian_c> jester-, sì
<cristian_c> ho fatto varie prove
<jester-> cristian_c: cos'è TL-PS310U
<cristian_c> è un server mfp e storage
<jester-> cristian_c: non conoscao, non è che va configurato magari da winz?
<jester-> tipo le stampanti wfi
<jester-> wifi
<cristian_c> jester-, non è un device complicato
<cristian_c> è un dispositivo di rete
<jester-> se non lo vede un motivo ci sarà
<cristian_c> jester-, in relatà il sistema lo vede
<cristian_c> *realtà
<cristian_c> jester-, e vede anche i dispositivi connessi, a dire il vero
<cristian_c> con l'interfaccia web andrei a colpo sicuro, penso
<cristian_c> Qualche idea si come procedere per configurarlo decentemente anche su linux?
<cristian_c> almeno in generale, per questo genere di dispositivi
<ildaniel> ciao a tutti.lanciando install & update samba, ricevo KEYEXPIRED : .... , e nessuna chiave pubblica non disponibile. c'è qualcosa che non va nei repository?
<cristian_c> ildaniel, non ho capito cos'hai fatto
<ildaniel> ehheheh allora : sto cecando di usare samba. dalle guide prima devo lanciare un install & update samba .... , e ricevo questi errori
<ildaniel> W: Errore GPG: http://packages.crunchbang.org squeeze-backports Release: Le seguenti firme non erano valide: KEYEXPIRED 1352888501
<ildaniel> W: Non è disponibile alcuna chiave pubblica per i seguenti ID di chiavi:
<ildaniel> 8B48AD6246925553
<cristian_c> ildaniel, quali guide?
<jester-> !gpgerror | ildaniel
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'gpgerror'
<jester-> !gpgerror | ildaniel
<jester-> !gpg | ildaniel
<ubot-it> ildaniel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GnuPg | vedi anche !gpgerr
<jester-> !gpgerr | ildaniel
<ubot-it> ildaniel: Se ricevi errori di chiave GPG dopo aver aggiunto dei repository personalizzati, identifica la chiave GPG che  restituisce l'errore ricevuto ( per esempio  437D05B5 ) ed esegui da terminale:  gpg --keyserver  keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <codice_chiaveGPG> && gpg --export --armor | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get  update
<ildaniel> cristian_c scusa, sono in debian, dovevo scrivere in un altro canale
<jester-> ildaniel: se non trova la chiave è un hai aggiunto un repo sfigato
<ildaniel> heheh grazie cristian_c & jester- risolto!
<ildaniel> debian - ubuntu - crunchbang - sono tutti della stessa famiglia... quanto cambiano tra di loro? cioè : quanto comandi,guide,forum, di uno posoono essere utili per l'altro? in alcuni "ambiti" più di altri?
<cristian_c> lol
<yaya_> ragazzi perchè quando faccio iwconfig come interfaccia che utilizzo mi compare eth2 ?? io sono connesso ad internet con il WIRELESS  o.o
<yaya_> cristian_c: ? enzotib ?
<jester-> yaya_: perchè la tua eifi sarà eth2
<jester-> yaya_: sudo iwlist eth2 scan
<jester-> che fa
<yaya_> mo sono collegato con lka partizione di windows e non posso farlo
<jester-> ???
<yaya_> jester-: ho un dual boot!
<jester-> quindi?
<jester-> che centra winz
<yaya_> dovrei spegnere il pc e riavviarlo ed entrare con ubuntu per dirti l'esito del comando sudo iwlist eth2 scan
<yaya_> non credi?
<jester-> mi pare logico
<yaya_> infatti
<jester-> i linux ti colleghi in wifi?
<yaya_> solo con wifi io mi collego ad internet
<yaya_> quindi si... anche su ubuntu uso il wifi
<jester-> quindi in sudo iwconfig compare la scheda che non necessariamente è wlan0
<yaya_> però eth non sarebbe l'ìabbreviazione di eternet? e wlan quella wireless ?7
<yaya_> se io uso il wifi perchè compare eth2 ?
<jester-> perchè il driver wifi della scheda cosi la nomina, catipa di vedere anche altro
<jester-> se funza la wifi non imposta come sia nominata
<yaya_> ok
<yaya_> una domanda a titolo accademico: ma il monitor mode è supportato da tutte le scehde wifi?
<jester-> no, e certe lo supportano ma non il relativo driver linux
<jester-> tipo qualche intel
<cristian_c> yaya_, a volte succede
<yaya_> jester-: per esmpio la mia che è acer nplify 802.11b g n non va in monitor mode quando gli do il comando
<yaya_> mi esce errore
<yaya_> non esistono dei driver?
<jester-> è chiaro che no lo supprta
<jester-> supporta
<yaya_> driver per patchare l'errore ne esistono?
<yaya_> jester-: ?
<jester-> sito aircracco
<andrew619> come monto da terminale una chiavetta se non so in che indirizzo è?
<jester-> andrew619: sudo fdisk -l per vedere il dev
<yaya_> jester-:  ma il privato non lo usi?
<yaya_> jester-:  qua non posso mettere i link
<andrew619> <jester-> e a copiare la cartella immagini sul dispositivo da terminale?
<jester-> andrew619: usa il filemanger
<jester-> filemanager
<jester-> yaya_: in pvt hai un link
<andrew619> <jester-> in che senso ? cosa digito da terminale?
<jester-> andrew619: usa nautilus
<jester-> yaya_: lspci | grep -i network
<jester-> yaya_: che risponde
<yaya_> jester-: devo andare! grazie mille per il supporto ;)
<yaya_> non sono su ubuntu jester- , ma su win ora
<mengo> ciao a tutti
<mengo> ho un problemino credo....
<mengo> one
<asusn53sv> chi mi potrebbe aiutare a installare un driver nvidia scaricato dal sito ufficiale??
<Holden> asusn53sv, credo che qui si dia supporto solo ai drivers presenti nei repository ufficiali
<Holden> (di ubuntu)
<DAMN3dg1rl> asusn53sv, usa jockey
<asusn53sv> perchè io ho scaricato questo file qui : NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-319.17
<asusn53sv> .run
<DAMN3dg1rl> asusn53sv, usa jockey
<DAMN3dg1rl> e seconda volta che lo dico ...
<Gigino> salve
<Gigino> c'è nessuno?
<DAMN3dg1rl> !nessuno | Gigino
<ubot-it> Gigino: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<jester-> !nessuno | Gigino
<DAMN3dg1rl> jester-, LOL
<Gigino> !nessuno
<DAMN3dg1rl> !abuso | Gigino
<ubot-it> Gigino: Ad ogni abuso del bot o ad indicazioni eluse seguirà un ban
<asusn53sv> <DAMN3dg1rl> jockey si installa dando da terminale sudo apt-get install jockey-gtk
<asusn53sv> ??
<DAMN3dg1rl> asusn53sv, è già presente
<jester-> asusn53sv: usa sorgenti software
<DAMN3dg1rl> cmnq s' , nel caso non lo sia puoi usarlo
<jester-> asusn53sv: tab a sinistra
<asusn53sv> ma a me su driver aggiuntivi non ce nessuna opzione
<DAMN3dg1rl> asusn53sv, stai eseguendolo con i permessi di root o no ?
<DAMN3dg1rl> opss , non è android ..
<DAMN3dg1rl> intendevo , come superuser ?
<asusn53sv> sono nuovo su ubuntu potresti dirmi come si fa?
<jester-> asusn53sv: sei in driver aggiuntivi?
<asusn53sv> si
<asusn53sv> non ce nessuna opzione
<jester-> asusn53sv: che driver vorresti
<asusn53sv> nvidia optimus geforce 540m
<jester-> asusn53sv: non c'è nessun driver ufficiale pr opmus ma c'è una guida wiki,
<asusn53sv> li ho trovati sul sito invidia ma mi da un file .run
<asusn53sv> su nvidia.com hanno rilasciato un driver per la mia schedavvideo
<asusn53sv> l'ho scaricaro.. ma una volta scaricato come si installa??
<cristian_c> asusn53sv, se non c'è nessuna opzione, allora hai un scheda vecchia
<cristian_c> probabilmente
<cristian_c> ergo, non installare alcun driver
<cristian_c> *una
<asusn53sv> vecchia?? ma se il pc ha 1 anno
<cristian_c> mmm
<cristian_c> che modello è?
<cristian_c> 540m
<jester-> asusn53sv: asusn53sv va da ciofeca comunque http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/Bumblebee
<asusn53sv> ho un asus n53sv
<cristian_c> asusn53sv, ma se è optimus, non puoi semplicemente usare bumblebee o altro tool?
<jester-> cristian_c: non c'è altro
<cristian_c> jester-, sì, vgaswitcheroo o acpi_call
<jester-> e il .run che ha scricato è lo stesso dei repo
<cristian_c> jester-, a seconda delle esigenze
<asusn53sv> ho bumblebee ma ho letto che nvidia ha rilasciato questo driver che gestisce la optimus
<cristian_c> jester-, secondo me usa i nouveau
<jester-> asusn53sv: ci stava lavorando, sicuro che sia quello completo rilasciato?
<cristian_c> asusn53sv, uhm, ma sei sicuro che supporti la tua scheda su linux, questo nuovo driver?
<cristian_c> asusn53sv, tra l'altro , sartebbe in beta, ocn molti bug
<cristian_c> *probabili molti bug
<asusn53sv> dici di aspettare ancora?
<cristian_c> sì
<jester-> asusn53sv: sul sito nvidia ci sono le  info
<jester-> su cosa suppoarta cosa fa e come installare
<cristian_c> !bumblebee
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'bumblebee'
<cristian_c> jester-, non c'è la voce del bot per bumblebee
<jester-> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/Bumblebee
<cristian_c> :D
<asusn53sv> http://adoblogcomputer.blogspot.it/2013/05/nuovi-driver-nvidia-31917-rilasciati.html
<asusn53sv> qui dicono che sono stabili
<asusn53sv> cosa ne pensate?
<cristian_c> I nuovi driver NVIDIA 319.17 saranno aggiornati nelle prossime ore nei repository ufficiali di Ubuntu e derivate quindi non serve installare al PPA o altro.
<cristian_c> Appunto.
<cristian_c> asusn53sv, a quel link non si parla né di optimus, né di bumblebee
<asusn53sv> allora dici di tenere bumblebee
<cristian_c> asusn53sv, che problemi hai con bumblebee?
<stevr1it> salve, dopo l'aggiornamento al 13.04 di ubuntu quando vado du risorse e cerco di aprire un supporto rimovibile mi si apre l'analizzatore di disco e non la cartella, come faccio a ripristinare nautilus che mi apra la cartella? grazie
<cristian_c> stevr1it, Apri con
<stevr1it> ho provato ma nulla, non si pare ocn file
<stevr1it> c'è solo apri
<cristian_c> stevr1it, come cerchi di aprirlo?
<stevr1it> cristian_c, non mi da'  l'opzione apri con
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> stevr1it, come cerchi di aprirlo?
<stevr1it> vado in risorse poi supporti rimovibili e i vari hardisks presenti ci clicco sopra, se clicco con il tasot destro mi da solo l'opzone apri
<cristian_c> stevr1it, se provi ad aprirlo in altro modo, continui a riscontrare il problema?
<stevr1it> si
<stevr1it> non c'è altro modo
<stevr1it> cristian_c, se invece vado su applicazioni e accessori e clicco su files, poi li apro  tutti bene i supporti removibili, semrba un probelma di nautilus
<cristian_c> stevr1it, come non c'è altro modo?
<cristian_c> :O
<stevr1it> cristian_c, dimmi come
<cristian_c> stevr1it, apri nautilus, clic sul supporto nella colonna sinistra
<cristian_c> risolto.
<stevr1it> scusa, coem lo paro nautilus
<stevr1it> come lo apro
<stevr1it> quando vado su risorse da nautilus e clicco sul support mi si apre l'analizzatore del disco
<stevr1it> non il supporto
<stevr1it> cristian_c, non si risolve nulla
<cristian_c> stevr1it, devi aprire nautilus e basta
<stevr1it> cristian_c, ma non solo i supporti rimovibili si aprono con l'analizzatore am anche tutte le cartelle della home
<stevr1it> cristian_c,  nautilus è aperto ora
<stevr1it> cristian_c, il probelma rimane
<stevr1it> cristian_c, è davvero fastidioso, che per vedere le cartelle devo aprire nutilus da terminale
<stevr1it> cristian_c,  non  ho l'opzione apri con, su nessuna cartella, ne hardisk ne chiavetta inserita
<cristian_c> stevr1it, quindi, se apri nautilus, il problema non si ripropone?
<stevr1it> cristian_c,  no  tutto va bene, ma se da desktop apro risorse e cerco di aprire qualsiasi cartelal questa non si apre ma si apre l'nanlizzatore del disco+
<cristian_c> stevr1it, ho capito
<stevr1it> cristian_c, dimmi
<cristian_c> fammi pensare
<cristian_c> stevr1it, che de usi
<cristian_c> ?
<stevr1it> cristian_c, usop gnome -shell fallback senza effetti,
<cristian_c> stevr1it, penso sia un problema della fallback, allora
<cristian_c> è un'interfaccia di ripiego
<cristian_c> è una gnome castrata
<stevr1it> cristian_c, prima funzioanva bene poi dopo un aggiornamento è andata così, ma me lo fa anceh con il desktop gnome tradizionale
<stevr1it> cristian_c, ti ripeto che andava benissimo fino a 2 gironi fa, e il problema esiste anceh con le altre desktop
<akis24> credo sia un problema di nautilus 3.6 a cui sono state tolte parecchie opzioni
<stevr1it> akis24, e cosa posso fare?
<akis24> cristian_c:  ne sa' piu' di me comunque credo esista una patch che reinstalla la versione 3.4
<stevr1it> cristian_c, ho guardato in google e forse è un bug
<cristian_c> akis24, il problema non lo da in nautilus in sè
<cristian_c> stevr1it, guarda che il menù Risorse non c'è in gnome-shell
<cristian_c> XD
<stevr1it> cristian_c, scusa ma io lo sto usando, e c'è eccome, con gnome-shell, e in 3 anni che lo uso non ho mai visto un simle effetto, semrba qusi che nautilus non si apra
<cristian_c> stevr1it, confermo, non c'è alcun menù Risorse in gnome-shell
<cristian_c> mai stato
<stevr1it> ti mando uno screenshot?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> stevr1it, manda pure
<stevr1it> mi dai il link?
<cristian_c> !image | stevr1it
<ubot-it> stevr1it: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<lupo> chi sa dove si può trovare una guida con tutti i comandi del terminale
<cristian_c> !comandi | lupo
<ubot-it> lupo: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<lupo> grazie mille
<stevr1it> cristian_c,  ecco: http://imagebin.org/257222
<lupo> grazie d' avvero
<stevr1it> crist da li, se apro qualsiasi cartella  queta non si apre ma si apre solo l'analizzatore dei dischi
<tommaso>  io ho un problema col router il quale so connette al computer ma non ad internet
<cristian_c> stevr1it, ma questo non è gnome-shell
<cristian_c> LOL
<stevr1it> cristian_c, cos'è????
<cristian_c> boh
<cristian_c> forse la fallback
<cristian_c> lol
<stevr1it> cristian_c, ho installato solo quello io
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> 19:27:50 <stevr1it> cristian_c, scusa ma io lo sto usando, e c'è eccome, con gnome-shell, e in 3 anni che lo uso non ho mai visto un simle effetto, semrba qusi che nautilus non si apra
<cristian_c> -.-
<cristian_c> tommaso, sei sicuro che è un problema di sistema?
<cristian_c> operativo
<cristian_c> lol, è uscito
<gingi78> ho gia ubuntu 13.04 in cd come posso aggionare il computer??
<gingi78> ho gia ubuntu 13.04 in cd come posso aggionare il computer con installato 12.10
<enzotib> gingi78, non serve il cd, serve la rete
<gingi78> ma non ho la possibilità di avere una rete internet !
<enzotib> gingi78, è necessario l'upgrade?
<gingi78> si
<enzotib> gingi78, ed è da escludere una nuova installazione?
<gingi78> si perche se no perderei i dati
<enzotib> gingi78, i dati puoi salvarli da qualche parte
<gingi78> si
<gingi78> e se avessi la possibilita dell'aggiornamento in rete come faccio per attivarlo ?
<enzotib> gingi78, quando sei in rete, dovrebbe proportelo da solo
<enzotib> altrimenti attivi l'update-manager
<gingi78> nel menù non lo trovo come faccio ?
<enzotib> gingi78, che interfaccia hai, ubuntu normale, o kubuntu, xubuntu, lubuntu?
<enzotib> una cosa che dovrebbe funzionare con tutti è: fai Alt-F2 e poi scrivi update-manager
<gingi78> ubuntu 12.10
<enzotib> ?
<gingi78> ok grz
<tiposerio> buona sera a tutti i signori
<tiposerio> vorrei complimentarmi con voi per la vostra nuova release
<tiposerio> l'ho trovata migliore della precedente
<tiposerio> solo non capisco la scelta della numerazione
<tiposerio> secondo me non serviva quella numerazione, perche dopo diventa troppo noiosa
<tiposerio> cosa ne pensate?
<cristian_c> tiposerio, non è nostra la release
<cristian_c> !chat | tiposerio
<ubot-it> tiposerio: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<tiposerio> cristian_c: ha ragione, non intedevo vostra in quanto di vostra propieta
<tiposerio> cristian_c: cmq non ritieni che sia poco serio scelre la nuerazione 8 dopo il 7?
<cristian_c> maledetto
<enzotib> lol
<onebitXajax> stasera son troppo stanco
<onebitXajax> :D
<cristian_c> enzotib, ormai ci sta prendendo gusto
<enzotib> cristian_c, l'ha già fatto? dimmelo che lo permabanno
<onebitXajax> cristian_c: te lo giuro son stanco oggi :D
<onebitXajax> non sapevo cosa dire
<onebitXajax> enzotib: si l'ho gia fatto almeno 3 volte
<onebitXajax> enzotib: aspe che cerco i log
<cristian_c> lol
<onebitXajax> enzotib: mi auto consegno alla giustizia
<enzotib> onebitXajax, sarò clemente, ma se ti ribecco, come recidivo, sarò costretto ad operare
<enzotib> :)
<cortes_> ciao a tutti
<cortes_> ho appena fatto l'upgrade alla 13 di ubuntu..e non riesco più a far partire la macchina virtuale, non mi legge il .vdi con virtual box
<cortes_> forse non centra, xo fino a 15 min fa andava tutto
<enzotib> cortes_, ma parli di upgrade del sistema nella vm?
<cortes_> sono passato dalla 12 alle 13 di ubuntu
<cortes_> enzotib
<cortes_> 13.04
<cortes_> premetto che la vdi stava su 1 partizione di truecrypt
<enzotib> cortes_, ti ho chiesto spiegazioni, hai letto la mia domanda?
<cortes_> scusa, avevo letto male, io parlo del sistema principale, sulla vm monto kubuntu
<Gigino> ???
<OverMe> ?
<Gigino> Is anybody there ?
<OverMe> può darsi
<jester-> !english | Gigino
<ubot-it> Gigino: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<Gigino> sn italiano...
<jester-> allora  parla come mgnni
<Gigino> Durante l'installazione di Ubuntu 13.04, ho selezionato l'opzione "Sostituisci a Windows 7". Questo comporta una formattazione. Ma di che tipo è la formattazione? In Windows era possibile scegliere tra veloce (che cancellava la FAT) e normale (che "scrive" tutti 0)
<jester-> Gigino: si arrangia l'installer
<jester-> fa una nomale formattazione in ext4
<Gigino> c'è quindi speranza di recuperare i dati?
<Gigino> cog***ne io che non ho partizionato l'HD...
<jester-> Gigino: i dati di cosa
<OverMe> la formattazione non cancella il contenuto
<Guest79222> salve a tutti sono nuovo in ubuntu qualche uno sa dirmi come mai l'effetto del mouse di compiz non mi funziona
<Guest79222> ???
<a7x> lol
<a7x> no
<a7x> magari spiegati meglio.
<Guest79222> mi funzionano quasi tutti gli effetti come le finestre tremolanti il desktop cubico ma il show mouse non funziona!!
<Guest79222> qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<BlAcKaNgEl> ciao
<thrasher_> ragazzi ma il nuovo ubuntu vi da dei problemi?
<a7x> non lo so, che problemi?
<thrasher_> navigo e per qualche secondo si blocca poi riparte
<thrasher_> oppure
<thrasher_> all avvio da delle segnalazioni di errori
<thrasher_> cose random
<thrasher_> e anche i file bash non li esegue come nella versione precedente
<vin66> salve
<vin66> nessuno italiano
<krabador> vin66, chiedi
<vin66> ciao
<vin66> ho bisogno d'aiuto
<krabador> chiedi
<vin66> ho un pc sensta so come installo ubuntu
<krabador> un pc ?
<vin66> notebook
<krabador> che notebook, con win8
<vin66> senza sistema operativo
<krabador> vin66, scarichi dal sito ubuntu, la iso dell'ultima versione
<krabador> adesso che sistema operativi stai usando?
<vin66> ho 2 computer
<vin66> su questo w7
<krabador> perfetto
<krabador> su win http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<krabador> usi questo per fare la penna usb
<krabador> di ubuntu
<vin66> poi
<krabador> poi vai al notebook
<krabador> ed imposti il boot dalla penna
<vin66> come?
<krabador> vin66, accendi il notebook, e, o imposti in bios la penna usb come prima periferica di boot, nella sezione boot
<krabador> oppure, se ha la possibilità di selezionare la periferca di boot all'avvio, con un tasto tipo f12
<krabador> selezioni la penna usb, inserita prima di accendere il notebook
<vin66> ok
<vin66> penna 4 giga va bene?
<krabador> vin66, si, va benissimo
<krabador> anche 2 gb
<vin66> ok
<vin66> grazie
<vin66> sei un amico
<krabador> vin66, di nulla
<krabador> questo canale esiste qui per questo
<vin66> ciao
<krabador> ciao
<vin66> ti faccio sapere
<krabador> per qualsiasi problema, chiedi qui
<vin66> ok
<vin66> grazie
<krabador> di niente
#ubuntu-it 2013-05-11
<cri> :-)
<lroenz> qualcuno conosce come far riconoscere al macbook pro con ubuntu 13.04 i driver della scheda video?
<cri> dovresti sapere che scheda video monta
<a7x> che macbook è?
<a7x> voglio il codice
<a7x> tipo 10,1
<a7x> 7,1 roba simile :)
<lroenz> 8, qualcosa :)
<lroenz> 8,1
<cri> lroenz, dai lspci sul terminale
<a7x> MacBook Pro (13 pollici, fine 2011)
<lroenz> si
<lroenz> risoluzione massima mi da 1280 x 800
<lroenz> Ho trovato 01.org ma non è compatibile con la mia versione di ubuntu
<lroenz> 13.04
<lroenz> a questo punto scarico la 12.04
<lroenz> e via
<cri> lroenz, ma ora stai su ubuntu
<lroenz> si
<cri> lspci | grep VGA
<lroenz> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<a7x> malfidato cri
<cri> lroenz, sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<cri> glxinfo | grep -i render
<cri> a7x, perche malfidato
<cri> se uno sbaglia poi so dolori XD
<URUS> cri: notte
<URUS> notte a tutti
<a7x> tu sei malfidato :P
<cri> lol
<cri> URUS, notte
<URUS> cri: ciao non ci sono piu
<cri> lol
<cri> comunque il mac va usato con lion XD
<a7x> osx
<BlAcKaNgEl> 1508
<cri_> -.-
<cri_> -
<pisolo_> ciao ragazzi... un'informazione per cortesia: come faccio a togliere i programmi che non uso dalla shell?
<pisolo_> premetto che mi sono affacciato al mondo di linux da poco
<bl4de> buongioorno! :)
<James_James> buondì
<James_James> qualcuno cortesemente potrebbe aiutarmi,con un problema di driver video??
<James_James> nessuno?
<a7x> !qualcuno | James_James, spiegati meglio
<ubot-it> James_James, spiegati meglio: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<James_James> ok,è soltanto un pò lunga da spiegare...
<James_James> ho combinato un casino con i driver della nvidia in seguito all installazione di un programma tramite wine
<James_James> è scomparsa la dash e le barre,cambiata la risoluzione ecc
<James_James> è già un miracolo se sono riuscito ad entrare in rete..
<James_James> e non so come poter risolvere..
<James_James> premetto anche d aver cercato in giro come poter risolvere,ma non ho trovato nulla.. è tutta notte che tiro testate al monitor XD
<James_James> ho anche scaricato i driver dal sito ufficiale,ma non saprei come installarli.
<akis24> giorno
<mettiu> niente ho la stampante che continua a fare quello che vuole a volte stampa correttamente a volte stampa caratteri a casaccio. è veramente irritante
<dimitri> enzotib, buondì posso farti una domanda ? Da un po di tempo quando apro una cartella il sistema si blocca per qualche secondo la finestra diventa grigia e dopo 6-7 secondi riprende tutto a lavorare come se cercasse di leggere e ci mettesse un pò. cosa potrebbe essere.
<enzotib> dimitri, boh
<enzotib> dimitri, che sistema hai?
<dimitri> 12.10 32 bit
<enzotib> dimitri, è una cartella con molti files?
<dimitri> lo fa con tutte
<dimitri> addirittura quando parte ci mette una 20ina di secondi a farmi vedere i files sul desktop (scrivania)
<dimitri> e ogni tanto se non apro un gestore files non li vedo
<dimitri> anche se ci sono
<akis24> dimitri: usi xfce ?
<dimitri> non so cosa sia
<akis24> dimitri:  xfce è un De gestione desktop ..
<akis24> come dire gnome unity ecc
<dimitri> akis24, si ho messo qualcosa
<dimitri> ho installato cinmannon e kde
<enzotib> dimitri, env | egrep 'DESK|KDE'
<akis24> dimitri:  allora usi altro .. non è il tuo caso
<dimitri> DESKTOP_SESSION=gnome-classic
<dimitri> GNOME_DESKTOP_SESSION_ID=this-is-deprecated
<dimitri> XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP=GNOME
<enzotib> dimitri, prova a guardare in syslog
<dimitri> enzotib, scusa mi dici come si fa ?
<dimitri> ;-(
<enzotib> dimitri, gedit /var/log/syslog
<dimitri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5653797/
<enzotib> dimitri, prova a creare un altro utente, o a usare la sessione guest, e vedi se anche lì c'è il problema
<enzotib> io mi allontano
<Xenon_> ma cosa sarebbe il gruppo ask?
<vangohix> salve.....
<vangohix> ho un problema con ubuntu 13,non mi istalla i software per le iso.....quelcuno puo' aiutarmi???
<enzotib> i software per le iso? sarebbe?
<vangohix> ho istallato ubuntu 13,sono andato nell ubuntu software center,ho scelto il programma isomaster,ed avvio l'istallazione
<vangohix> di da' il seguente errore
<vangohix> installArchives() failed: Selecting previously unselected package isomaster. (Reading database ...  (Reading database ... 5% (Reading database ... 10% (Reading database ... 15% (Reading database ... 20% (Reading database ... 25% (Reading database ... 30% (Reading database ... 35% (Reading database ... 40% (Reading database ... 45% (Reading database ... 50% dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting:  reading files list for package 
<vangohix> ho scelto un altro programma ma di da' lo stesso errore
<vangohix> sbaglio io qualcosa??
<vangohix> aiutino???
<sara> ciao a tutti, qualcuno potrebbe darmi una mano con l'installazione di cisco vpn client?
<sara> ho provato a seguire la guida ma mi dà errore..
<enzotib> quale guida?
<sara> questa: http://www.linuxguide.it/linux/tutorial_howto/internet/247_Configurazione-di-Cisco-VPN-Client.html
<sara> vi linko il messaggio di errore.. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5654112/
<enzotib> bello, una guida del 2009, nemmeno specifica di ubuntu, su un sito semi-sconosciuto
<sara> ok, mi dai una mano ?
<enzotib> sara, c'è il pacchetto vpnc che è probabilmente quello che vuoi
<enzotib> !info vpnc
<ubot-it> vpnc (source: vpnc): Cisco-compatible VPN client. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.3r512-2ubuntu1 (raring), package size 83 kB, installed size 239 kB
<enzotib> !vpn | sara
<ubot-it> sara: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Vpn oppure http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Hamachi
<sara> ok provo a seguire queste guide..
<enzotib> e anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VPNClient#VPNC
<sara> sì però così installo un altro vpn client, io ho già l'archivio tar gz di cisco, mi serve capire cosa manca al mio kernel e dove trovarlo pe farlo funzionare..
<enzotib> sara perché pensi che al tuo kernel manca qualcosa?
<sara> non lo penso, non riesce  ad installare quell'eseguibile e mi dà quegli errori, a me serve installare questo pacchetto tar.gz perchè devo collegarmi alla rete interna dei laboratori, studio fisica, così da poter usare a casa la mia licenza di un software per l'analisi dati e la modellizzazione..
<enzotib> !chat | sara
<ubot-it> sara: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<enzotib> qui si dà supporto ad ubuntu e software ufficiale
<sara> sì ma almeno dirmi che errori siano credo SIA supporto ubuntu... non capisco se manca qualcosa.. va beh grazie lo stesso
<enzotib> prego
<tatiscio> salve
<tatiscio> ho questo problema con il prtachiave di chrome
<tatiscio> al primo avvio del pc ogni volta che apro google chrome mi richiede una password per sbloccare il portachiave
<tatiscio> come posso fare per eliminarlo...?
<tatiscio> io ho ubuntu 13.04
<tatiscio> problema con porta chiave di google chrome
<tatiscio> aiuto..?
<tatiscio> c'è qualcuno..?
<enzotib> google chrome ha un portachiavi?
<almaidinajad> ciao a tutti ho salvato i dati della home, per reinstallare raring ma adesso non posso aprire nessuna cartella. in ognuna c'è il simbolo del lucchetto , mi sapete aiutare?
<enzotib> almaidinajad, ls -l
<almaidinajad> ciao enzotib, mi spiace disturbarti sempre. ecco: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5654241/
<almaidinajad> enzotib li ho salvati sull'hard disk esterno con cp -a
<almaidinajad> però forse quando li ho riportati sul pc ho dato solo cp senza specificare alcuna opzione, enzotib
<almaidinajad> enzotib che mi consigli, riprovo a copiare tutta la home con l'opzioine -a oppure c'è qualche operazione che si può fare sui file da terminale?
<poggi> Ciao a tutti...
<almaidinajad> ciao poggi
<poggi> sto tentando di installare ubuntu su un vecchio laptop asus m2400
<poggi> ma a un certo punto non procede
<poggi> ho provato anche con apci=off e anche con lubuntu e linux mint.....nulla!
<poggi> ciao almaidinajad :)
<poggi> potresti darmi qualche suggerimenti, per cortesia?
<almaidinajad> cosa hai usato per installare ubuntu, poggi ?
<almaidinajad> enzotib c6?
<poggi> ho usato un cd rom con la versione 13.04
<poggi> scaricato dal sito ufficiale e testato con md5
<almaidinajad> ok, quindi non ti si avvia la live oppure si blocca ad un certo punto dell'installazione poggi ?
<poggi> sia la live che l'installazione diretta partono, poi arriva ad un punto in cui si alterna il puntatore del mouse ad una schermata nera.....all'infinito
<poggi> stessa cosa con mint 14 mate cd ufficiale
<poggi> già avevo tribolato con ubuntu su un asus ultrabook ux32vd ma alla fine ci sono riuscito.....con questo asus m2400 invece, nulla!
<poggi> con linuz mint appare il seguente error: 81.154679 error calling CWAP (1)
<poggi> l'installazione poi sembra procedere, arrivo a schermata grigia e puntatore del mouse bloccato al centro e .....fine, impallato!
<enzotib> eccomi
<yaya> mi date il link che spiega come patchare il kernel?
<enzotib> !kernel
<ubot-it> Guida per compilare il kernel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/CompilazioneKernel
<poggi> con linux mint appare il seguente error: 81.154679 error calling CWAP (1)...l'installazione poi sembra procedere, arrivo a schermata grigia e puntatore del mouse bloccato al centro e .....fine, impallato!
<yaya> enzotib: già che ci sei mi puoi passare anche quello che spiega come togliere ubuntu dal dualboot
<poggi> mi sa che dovrò mettere windows, mannaggia! Va beh, grazie lo stesso...
<enzotib> !buntu | poggi
<ubot-it> poggi: Non tutto ciò che finisce per *buntu è ufficiale, non diamo supporto a derivate Ubuntu non ufficiali o non riconosciute. Supporto solo per http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetti-derivati.shtml
<poggi> ok, ma ubuntu ha lo stesso problema...
<enzotib> poggi, e allora vieni col problema di ubuntu, non con quello di mint
<enzotib> yaya, non credo ci sia un wiki su quello, cosa devi fare?
<poggi> ok, il problema è che arriva ad un punto in cui non procede avanti....
<poggi> ubuntu 13.04 e ubuntu 12.04
<andylele> ma a che punto esattamente ?
<enzotib> poggi, ora sei con ubuntu?
<yaya> enzotib: togliere ubuntu! ho un dual boot con windows
<poggi> circa 3 minuti, si alterna schermata nera a puntatore del mouse
<enzotib> yaya, cancelli la partizione da win e fai il ripristino dell'mbr, sempre da win
<enzotib> yaya, gugola a riguardo
<poggi> penavo di arrivare a gparted ma niente da fare
<chiara85> uso ubuntu 13.04, all' accensione del pc mi va in crash e appare una schermata nera piena di scritte poi ho dovuto togliere la batteria rimetterla e riaccendere poi mi è apparsa una scelta di avvio e ora funziona . sapete dirmi cosa può essere successo?
<yaya> enzotib: l'ho fatto! quando ho cancellato la partizione di ubuntu da win non mi partiva più il pc!
<yaya> ora leggo a proposito del ripristino del mbr
<yaya> che non sapevo
<enzotib> poggi, nelle opzioni, che mi pare si raggiungano dalla schermata iniziale con F6, metti nomodeset
<enzotib> yaya, se hai un dvd di win, da lì lo puoi fare
<poggi> ubuntu 13.04: italiano, apci=off e noapic, installazione cominciata
<yaya> enzotib: zero dvd , win era già nel pc al momento dell'acquisto...
<yaya> enzotib: ho i dischi di formattazione, ma non credo che servano
<enzotib> yaya, cerca su google, non conosco windows
<yaya> enzotib: sto facendo
<poggi> ciao enzotip, f6, spunto nomodest e installo, giusto? acpi e noapic li lasci spuntati? (selezionati con la x)
<enzotib> poggi, prova solo nomodeset
<poggi> vedo schermata nera e puntatore mouse , poi parte l'installazione e si impalla alternando schermata nera con puntatore al centro lampeggiante e scritta in alto : starting light DM display manager.... [ok]all'infinito
<yaya> enzotib: $ mv linux-source /usr/src/ mv: impossibile eseguire stat di "linux-source": File o directory non esistente
<andylele> poggi, da quello che vedo su internet sembra un errore drl modulo asus_laptop
<yaya> enzotib: come faccio a patchare il kernel se non va neanche nella cartella
<andylele> ma da grub non so come blacklistarlo
<poggi> ciao andylele, quindi è un problema dall'asus, immagino...
<andylele> poggi forse devi far l'installazione con asus_laptop.blacklist=yes
<andylele> oppure modprobe.blacklist=asus_laptop
<poggi> come faccio a fare l'instalazione con asus_blacklist=yes? dove trovo il parametro?
<andylele> non c'e' un opzione che ti permetta di modificare la riga riguardante il kernel ?
<andylele> non sono da ubuntu
<darioromanista> ciao ragazzi ho fatto un casino da suicidio proprio.. avevo un pc con ubuntu installkato da me in single boot poche avevo eliminato windows.. ho avviato da grub la partizione che diceva windows recovery managment, vedendo cos-era ho messo annulla senza dare nessun  avvio della funzione e al riavvio mi ritrovo l-hd completamente formatttato
<darioromanista> ho perso tutti i miei dati.. come li recupero__
<chiara_> mi è capitato di accendere il pc con ubuntu 13.04 e mi si è bloccato apparendo una schermata nera piena di scritte per spegnere ho tolto la batteria, cosa  può essere stato?
<darioromanista> non me ne frega nulla del sistema operativo.. ho un modo pe recuperare i dati---
<darioromanista> scusate per la punteggiatura ma sono dalla live di ubuntu ora perch[ l-hd [ completamente vuoto
<yaya> dariomanista
<yaya> dalla live di ubuntu vai nel hd e guarda se ci sono i dati
<enzotib> darioromanista, prova a vedere cosa esce da sudo fdisk -l
<darioromanista> enzotib grazie dove posso copiar
<enzotib> !pastebin | darioromanista
<ubot-it> darioromanista: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<enzotib> chiara_, ma ora funziona?
<darioromanista> enzotib http://paste.ubuntu.com/5654407/
<yaya> enzotib: come aggiorno il bios da ubuntu?
<chiara_> ora si dopo aver tolto la batteria e rimesso mi è apparsa una schermata con tre opzioni e ovviamente ho scelto di avviare ubuntu ma cosa può essere successo?
<andylele> che carino ti ha lasciato la partizione di swap :)
<darioromanista> ce poco da ridere
<darioromanista> ho perso tutti i dati
<andylele> poggi, news ?
<darioromanista> allego una schermata di gparted http://s17.postimg.org/ilma0mfpr/Screenshot_from_2013_05_11_12_55_23.png
<enzotib> darioromanista, prova a installare gpart, un tool da terminale per il recupero delle partizioni,
<darioromanista> cosa potrei fare con questo tool_
<darioromanista> il fatto [ che la root e la home che erano separate me le da unite e tutte con unallocated
<enzotib> darioromanista, questo tool fa una ricerca sul disco, e cerca di capire che partizioni ci sono, anche se non compaiono nella tabella delle partizioni
<enzotib> darioromanista, leggiti la pagina di manuale e prova
<darioromanista> ok grazie
<darioromanista> altrimenti ce un software chhe mi perrmette di recuperare i file cancellati
<enzotib> darioromanista, c'è il programma photorec, dal pacchetto testdisk
<almaidinajad> ciao enzotib, ho risolto con chown emanuele:emanuele pensi sia corretto?
<enzotib> almaidinajad, con il -R ?
<almaidinajad> enzotib, si l'avevo dimenticato sudo chown -R emanuele:emanuele
<enzotib> almaidinajad, è ok
<almaidinajad> non credo dovrei aver problemi di permessi in seguito, giusto enzotib
<poggi> ciao andylele, sto provando altre opzioni ma niente....non ho capito come e dove impostare asus_laptop.blacklist=yes
<enzotib> almaidinajad, giusto
<andylele> in teoria schiacciando il tasto tab all'avvio ti dovrebbe far modificare la riga del kernel per aggingere l'impostazione
<andylele> molte distro la fanno
<almaidinajad> ok, grazie enzotib
<poggi> ho aggiunto asus_laptop.blacklist=yes alla riga iniziale.....ma niente da fare.....
<poggi> mi dice "invalid caracter for blacklist"
<andylele> e con modprobe.blacklist=asus_laptop ?
<darioromanista> enzotib quando vado a installare photorec mi dice enable to locate testdisk
<poggi> adeso provo.....:)
<enzotib> darioromanista, che comando hai dato^
<enzotib> ?
<darioromanista> sudo apt-get install testdisk
<enzotib> darioromanista, fai prima un sudo apt-get update
<poggi> andylele: ho inserito la stringa modprobe...dopo quiet splash--   ......... ma ancora niente da fare.....altre idee?
<darioromanista> enzotib grazie dell-aiuto ma non sono riuscito a recuperare nulla.. a questo punto proverei a portarlo da un tecnico, sperando che possa recupare i dati.. secondo te quale potrebbbe essere un prezzo onesto__  inolrte ce da fidarsi o mi ruba i dati__
<enzotib> darioromanista, su prezzo non so, dei dati non se ne fa niente il tecnico
<darioromanista> va bene grazie della-aiuto ciao buona giornata
<enzotib> ciao
<andylele> poggi, purtroppo no
<poggi> andylele: va beh, grazie comunque di tutto, ormai ho letto tutti i forum anche americani ma non ne esco vivo......ciao e buona giornata!
<andylele> bye
<Nour_> Ciao a tutti
<Nour_> mi servrebbe una mano
<Nour_> :(
<Nour_> ho un pronlema di Driver :(
<DaRkAnGeL> ciao:-)
<yaya> con quale comando si vede il drive wireless e i driver di riferimento?
<cristian_c> yaya, lshw -C network
<yaya> cristian_c: questo sarebbe il nome della scheda? << product: BCM43227 802.11b/g/n>>
<yaya> cristian_c: e questop il driver <<driver=wl0>>
<yaya> cristian_c: ???
<cristian_c> può essere
<yaya> ti pastebin il risultato...
<yaya> cristian_c: http://pastebin.com/MiM9YNBM
<cristian_c> yaya, perché?
<yaya> devo patchare un driver e ho bisogno di informazioni precise
<cristian_c> yaya, uhm, mi sembra di averla già sentita questa storia
<yaya> in che senso?
<cristian_c> yaya, sarebbe bello spiegare perché fare tutto questo casino
<cristian_c> la scheda non funziona?
<yaya> cristian_c: funziona solo in parte
<yaya> cristian_c:  ma dimmi... il driver che usa è wl0 giusto? dai un occhiata al pastenbin... mi basta solo questo
<cristian_c> yaya, sì, è wl0
<cristian_c> yaya, solo in parte?
<cristian_c> cioè?
<yaya> cristian_c: ora devo scappare... ti spiego un altra volta.... ultima cosa veloce, posso sostituire quel driver wl con un altro?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> non credo
<yaya> azz!
<yaya> vabbè grazie mille allora!
<yaya> buon pomeriggio
<yesmon> scusate ho un problema: ho installato ubuntu tramite wubi, al riavvio del pc mi vengono le due opzioni (windows xp, ubuntu), ma la selezione rimane sulla scritta "windows", poichè le frecce direzionali e invio non rispondono
<yesmon> scusate ho un problema: ho installato ubuntu tramite wubi, al riavvio del pc mi vengono le due opzioni (windows xp, ubuntu), ma la selezione rimane sulla scritta "windows", poichè le frecce direzionali e invio non rispondono
<Honshitsu> buonasera
<tommange> Buona sera, volevo sapere quanto ci vuole, mediamente per installare ubuntu su un sistema 32 bit. Qualcuno può darmi qualche indicazione?
<tommange> hey, serve un caffè?
<tommange> ok ho capito, qui non mi caga nessuno di UNA STRAMALEDETTA RISPOSTA
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<andylele> ma che gli frega quanto ci impiega
<bodhi32_> buona sera, ho una domanda da fare, vorrei togliere la scheda video "ATI" dal banco AGP e sostituirla con una altra "righteous 3d" . con questa operazione rischio che ubuntu non si avvi? e se succede cosa devo fare?
<pippuccio76> Salve ho un problema con la stampante , una epson il sitema la vede ma quando spengo e riaccendo non la vede più e devo reinstallare il driver , anche se già presente per farla sentire al sistema....
<Serpico> ciao
<pippuccio76> lo scanner della stampante viene riconosciuto invece al volo....
<jester-> pippuccio76: installala da htpp://localhost:631
<pippuccio76> mi da indirizzo non interpretabile
<jester-> http
<pippuccio76> htpp://localhost:631
<pippuccio76> Indirizzo non interpretabile
<jester-> pippuccio76: http://localhost:631/
<pippuccio76> Firefox non può stabilire una connessione con il server localhost:631.
<jester-> pippuccio76: cups è attivo?
<jester-> hai pacioccato con i servizi?
<pippuccio76> no installato lubuntu 13.10 con home separata e installato i driver della epson....
<pippuccio76> come vedo se cups è attivo?
<Ab3L> com'è possibile creare un file .tar.gz protetto da password (e magari pure criptato)?
<andylele> con file-roller ?
<Ab3L> andylele: con ark (sono su kubuntu)
<Ab3L> andylele: oppure da riga di comando
<alnuvola> buonasera a tutti
<alnuvola> avrei un domanda ho creato una piccola applicazione con gambas ma non riescoa creare un file .deb
<alnuvola> qualcuno può darmi un aiutino
<jester1-> alnuvola: non è cosi semplice
<alnuvola> ovviamente tento di creare il pacchetto con gambas ma mi da un errore
<jester1-> alnuvola: non conosco gambas me servono i sorgenti tipo debian
<jester1-> !pbuilder | alnuvola
<ubot-it> alnuvola: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Pbuilder
<alnuvola> infatti mi dice che manca proprio questo
<jester1-> non ricordo come si creano da riga di comando
<cristian_c> jester1-, pacchettizzate una gui per fgfs?
<cristian_c> :P
<jester1-> cristian_c: c'è di serie 2 release indietro e ci sono i ppa per l'ultima
<jester1-> che nella 13.04 devi installare libudev0 di quantal
<cristian_c> che casino
<cristian_c> non possono aggiornarlo a raring?
<jester1-> eh i dev open stanno poco dietro e poi ubuntu avanza ogno 6 mesi
<jester1-> ogni
<jester1-> devono inserire la lib visto che la 0 non c'è nei repo ma c'è la 1
<jester1-> aggornamento semestrale è lo stesso motivo per il quale tanti costruttoti si sono rotti le balle
<jester1-> e non fanno piu i driver
<cristian_c> già
<cristian_c> jester1-, ma ora tolgono le semestrali e mettono la rolling + lts
<jester1-> boh
<jester1-> e 9 mesi di supporto
<alnuvola> nn ci capisco molto
<jester1-> alnuvola: chiedi in #ubuntu-it-dev, li ci sono i paccatoti uffuciaaali
<cristian_c> uhm, paccatori
<cristian_c> suona bene
<it-39> buonasera a tutti
<niil78> ciao a tutti ho un piccolo problema e non riesco a risolverlo in nessun modo....pc con win 7, ho istallato ubuntu 13.04 da chiavetta ma al momento del riavvio ubunto non esiste...ho usato un software per fare il dual boot...ma nulla, ho seguito le istruzioni su wiki per usare il terminal ma niente....qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<us3r-> che software?
<us3r-> prova con il comando update grub
<us3r-> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<us3r-> da CD Live o live usb
<niil78> easybcd
<us3r-> grub install
<us3r-> update grub
<us3r-> com'è scritto in quella guida
<niil78> ho seguito quelle istruzioni di wiki
<niil78> quando ho seguito la guida ho avuto un errore alla fine al momento di smontare mnt.....dove diceva che era busy
<niil78> grazie :) ora ci riprovo
<us3r-> e che gli fa se è busy ?
<us3r-> occupato
<us3r-> a quel punto avresti potuto anche riavviare
<us3r-> nn era pericolos
<us3r-> o
<us3r-> senza bei giochi della qualità di quelli di windows ubuntu è morto
#ubuntu-it 2013-05-12
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<akis24> giorno
<Riccardone> 'ngiorno
<Pippppo> ciao a tutti ho ubuntu 11.10 e mi dice che devo passare alla 12.04 per averla aggiornata. La distro occupa una partizione di un HDD esterno che uso facendo il boot da usb. Se aggiorno può darmi problemi a vedere il sistema che ho nell'altra partizione o addirittura il sistema sul hdd fisso del pc?
<Pippppo> nessuna idea?
<cristian_c> Pippppo, qual'è il problema?
<Pippppo> cristian_c: ciao a tutti ho ubuntu 11.10 e mi dice che devo passare alla 12.04 per averla aggiornata. La distro occupa una partizione di un HDD esterno che uso facendo il boot da usb. Se aggiorno può darmi problemi a vedere il sistema che ho nell'altra partizione o addirittura il sistema sul hdd fisso del pc?
<cristian_c> Pippppo, no, al massimo può darti problemi ubuntu
<cristian_c> Pippppo, ma dipende
<Pippppo> cioè ad esmpio sul hdd esterno ho mint 14 quello non lo perdo
<Pippppo> e nemmeno win 7 sul fisso
<jester-> Pippppo: se lo chiede devi semplicemente avere cura di far installare grub sulla usb
<Pippppo> jester-: ok, sono più preoccupato di quello che non chiede e fa da solo :)
<cristian_c> Pippppo, esatto, quelli non li perdi, se non tocchi le loro partizioni
<jester-> Pippppo: se non chiede dovrebbe installarlo dove gia sta
<Pippppo> ok, allora procedo ...grazie jester- cristian_c
<cristian_c> Pippppo, stai attento solamente a non toccare altre partizioni
<Pippppo> ok
<cristian_c> mapreri, ciao
<mapreri> cristian_c: ciao
<mapreri> quando serve il gruppo doc non c'è mai :\
<jester-> non si lav ora di domenica, è peccato mortale
<cristian_c> mapreri, che ti serve?
<cristian_c> :D
<mapreri> lol
<mapreri> cristian_c: dovrebbero aggiungere a questa pagina un link a quella che parla dell'installazione su uefi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione
<mapreri> oltra a imho invertire nell'elenco alternate e grafica
<mapreri> umh.. ho trovato, il link c'è, ma è nascosto
<mapreri> sepolto in mezzo a "metodi alternativi di installazione" -.-
<cristian_c> Installazione con UEFI: installare Ubuntu su pc con UEFI abilitato
<cristian_c> mapreri, beh, perlomeno c'è
<cristian_c> :D
<mapreri> cristian_c: tutta la gente che ora compra pc con w8, bisogna metterlo un po' più in evidenza.... e poi, prima ti linkano come installare da alternate (che non esiste più) e poi come fare l'installazione grafica...
<cristian_c> mapreri, più che altro il problema è che pur seguendola spesso non si risolve
<cristian_c> non è risolutiva
<cristian_c> del resto, siamo pur agli inizi
<mapreri> cristian_c: sì, sta dando solo problemi per ora, uefi....
<cristian_c> mapreri, servirebbe uno che si metta a controllare i vari casi e a fare prove
<mapreri> cristian_c: mi domando quando diventerà davvero utile
<jester-> mapreri: da problemi con linux
<jester-> vantaggi ne ha, non bios e non piu partizione estesa
<mapreri> jester-: esiste GPT da un sacco di tempo...
<jester-> mapreri: mac ha sempre usato
<mapreri> appunto
<jester-> ma se sulla partizione far non c'è abbastanza spazio per altro os lo pii intelculo
<jester-> a meno di rifarla piu grande
<jester->  fat*
<ado> qualcuno c'è?
<ado> ho bisono urgente di un aiuto..
<ado> su un hd che non mi viene letto...
<jester-> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<ado> ok
<jester-> ado: al boot il bios lo vede?
<ado> allora ho un hd con xp.. di punto in bianco non parte piu'.. anzi parte e si riavvia in continuazione.. l'ho messo su ubuntu per recuperare i dati.. ma da errore.. da bios lo legge..
<ado> collegandolo al pc con ubunto viene visto ma quando ci clicco mi da errore..
<ado> mount exited with exit code 13: ntfs_attr_pread_i: ntfs_pread failed: Input/output error
<ado> Failed to read NTFS $Bitmap: Input/output error
<ado> NTFS is either inconsistent... questa è una parte dell'errrore
<jester-> ado: sa di filesystem a bottane fare lo scan alla partizione
<ado> come lo faccio?
<jester-> ado: è /dev/sd??
<ado> cosa? non sono esperto..
<jester-> ado: sudo fdisk -l e metti il risultato nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | ado
<ubot-it> ado: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ado> ok asp
<ado> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5657493/
<jester-> ado: è xp il problema?
<ado> si
<jester-> ado: hai la 13.04?
<ado> hd è da 250 mb sata.. è collegato con una dock station ad un vecchio pc dove ho ubuntu ora..
<ado> 13.04 cos'è?
<jester-> ado: lsb_release -r
<ado> 12.04
<jester-> ado: sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs
<jester-> ado: sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda1
<jester-> ado: sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdc1
<ado> fatto tutto
<ado> ora?
<jester-> ora vedi se ti monta la partizione incriminata
<jester-> ha corretto qualcosa il fix?
<ado> da errore..
<ado> te lo incollo
<ado> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5657524/
<jester-> ado: è la partizione sul disco scd da 250 gighi?
<ado> si
<jester-> ado: su sda1 hai altro winz?
<jester-> ado: ??
<ado> sul pc vecchio ho 2 hd.. uno con xp ed uno con ubuntu.. e poi ho collegato una dockstation con hd che ha xp che uso su altro pc per lavoro.. ed è un hd sata
<ado> a me interessa ripristinare quello sata.. l'altro non mi interessa...
<jester-> ado: se sul pc hai un sistema winz avvialo e cerca di sistemare da li, dice di avviare 2 volte in sistema winz poi fai fare lo scandisk alla sdc1
<ado> farlo ripartire opp recuperare i dati.
<ado> allora faccio cosi.. rimango collegato con ubuntu.. e collego la dock station su un portatile con win7....  va bene cosi? perchè far ripartire il vecchio pc con ubuntu.. appunto parte ubuntu e xp no.. non so il motivo..
<jester-> ado: sulla 13.04 c'è scrounge-ntfs  che dovrebbe recuoerare dati da ntfs danneggiato non so sulla 142.04
<ado> forse ha perso il boot.. bo..
<ado> quindi cosa devo fare?
<jester-> direi di provare da winz
<ado> portatile?
<jester->  visto che ntfs è roba ms
<jester-> un qualsiasi pc con winz sopra
<ado> rimani in linea? ci provo..
<jester-> visto che è usb il disco che devi recuperare, e ho capito bene
<jester-> se ho*
<ado> no è un hd interno di un pc.. l'ho scollegato e l'ho inserito in una station che mi legge tutto..
<ado> era l'unico modo .. perchè ho un vecchio pc con attacchi non sata.
<jester-> ado: scrounge-ntfs  lo installi e provi a lanciarlo a vedere che fa. non l'ho mai usato ma recupera dati da ntfs danneggiati
<jester-> almeno dovrebbe
<ado> lo installo qui su ubuntu?
<jester-> certo
<jester-> ado: ma prima proverei da winz
<jester-> se non sistema proverai con scrounge-ntfs
<ado> ok.. l'ho collegato.. ora mi appare installazione driver dispositivo in corso..
<ado> mi dice è necessario formattare unita E per poterlo utilizzare..
<jester-> ado: prova con scrounge-ntfs se non recupera è proprio andato
<ado> cioè scrouge-ntfs dove lo trovo?
<Serpico> Ciao
<jester-> ado: sudo apt-get install scrounge-ntfs
<jester-> ado: poi nel terminale sudo scrounge-ntfs
<ado> faccio sudo scrounge-ntfs ma dicescrounge-ntfs: must specify drive name
<jester-> ado:  sudo scrounge-ntfs /dev/sdc1
<honshitsu> Buongiorno e buona domenica
<ado> scrounge-ntfs: must specify start and end sector of partition
<jester-> ado: a sapere quali
<jester-> ado: fa vedere sudo fdik -l
<ado> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5657603/
<jester-> ado: prova sudo scrounge-ntfs /dev/sdc1 12 488396159
<jester-> ado: http://martinstutenglish.wordpress.com/2009/04/18/data-recovery-with-scrounge-ntfs/
<catwoman> ciao a tutti qualcuno sa che fine a fatto URUS???
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> !seen URUS
<ubot-it> I have no seen command
<cristian_c> @seen URUS
<catwoman> cristian che vuoi dire???
<cristian_c> catwoman, mi sembra di averlo visto ieri
<catwoman> si collega sempre la sera solitamente va beè niente grazie lo stesso
<catwoman> qualcuno usa ripetitori wifi?
<cristian_c> catwoman, io
<skricciolo1981> giorno
<skricciolo1981> non va piu youtube nè altri siti dove mi chiede adobe
<skricciolo1981> :(
<Cyrus_> ciao a tutti!
<Cyrus_> sono sul posto giusto per chiedere come installare la mia chiavetta Onda della Wind con ubuntu???
<BlAcKAnGeL> ciao
<guest_____> ciao ragazzi, vorrei scaricare da un sito con wget le immagini di bing, ma non sono molto pratico e riesco a scaricare le pagine ma senza immagine
<guest_____> di sfondo
<cristian_c> guest_____, perché con wget?
<guest_____> perché sono 11 immagini per 285 pagine
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> guest_____, con immagini singole wget funza?
<CostRick> Ciao ragazzi!
<guest_____> mi scarica l'index
<guest_____> non l'ho mai usato comunque
<cristian_c> guest_____, posta il comando
<cristian_c> guest_____, ?
<CostRick> Qualcuno è disposto a darmi una mano? Ho problemi con il bootloader di windows 8
<cristian_c> !qualcuno |  CostRick
<ubot-it> CostRick: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<guest_____> wget -m
<CostRick> hahaha ok cristian_c  grazie :)
<guest_____> mi scarica l'index anche con -r
<cristian_c>        --mirror           Turn on options suitable for mirroring.  This option turns on           recursion and time-stamping, sets infinite recursion depth and           keeps FTP directory listings.  It is currently equivalent to -r -N           -l inf --no-remove-listing.
<CostRick> Allora... in poche parole non riesco a far bootare ubuntu nel bootloader di windows8.. la partizione di ubuntu è invisibile a winzozz e di conseguenza non so che percorso assegnare al collegamento nel dualboot
<CostRick> riesco a creare il collegamento di ubuntu nel bootloader ma non ad entrarci
<cristian_c> CostRick, hai letto la guida wiki?
<CostRick> Sì cristian_c l'ho letta
<CostRick> ma non ho trovato la soluzione al mio problema
<cristian_c> CostRick, spiega, esattamente, cos'hai fatto
<cristian_c> guest_____, avevi consultato il man?
<guest_____> sì ho provato sia -r che -m e altre
<guest_____> ma scarica l'index
<CostRick> > Ho partizionato l'hard disk >ho installato ubuntu su una partizione con file system ext4 > poi ho installato windows 8 su un'altra partizione!
<cristian_c> guest_____, ho postato il passaggio del man
<CostRick> Poi con easybcd ho messo il collegamento nel dualboot di ubuntu
<cristian_c> CostRick, sì, ma prima di questo?
<CostRick> come prima?
<cristian_c> CostRick, sudo parted
<cristian_c> da live
<CostRick> Cosa dovrei visualizzare con questo comando? devo annotare qualcosa?
<cristian_c> CostRick, mi interessa il risultato
<CostRick> Ok riavvio e ti do il risultato hai pazienza 10 minuti? :)
<cristian_c> guest_____, posta il comando completo
<cristian_c> CostRick, io aspetto
<CostRick> Grazie mille sei gentilissimo!
<guest_____> wget -H -r
<guest_____> li sto provando tutti
<cristian_c>        --span-hosts           Enable spanning across hosts when doing recursive retrieving.
<guest_____> ho aperto il man ma non so quale scegliere
<cristian_c> guest_____, e allora come le hai scelte le opzioni?
<guest_____> ho pensato che il download dovesse essere "recursive" e quindi ho scelto -r
<guest_____> ma non ci capisco una fava
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c>            Turn on recursive retrieving.    The default maximum depth is 5.
<cristian_c> guest_____, posta il comando, ma quello COMPLETO
<guest_____> intendi con il sito pure
<cristian_c> wget -H -r non è completo
<cristian_c> tutto il comando, non a pezzi
<costrick> ok cristian_c  sono da live
<costrick> ubuntu mi da GNU Parted 2.3 Using /dev/sda Welcome to GNU Parted! Type 'help' to view a list of commands.
<guest_____>  wget -H -r http://www.wallpaperdownloader.com/bing-wallpaper/archive/all/
<cristian_c> costrick, sudo parted
<costrick> sì cristian_c  è quello il risultato
<cristian_c> costrick, asp
<costrick> ok grazie :)
<cristian_c> guest_____, asp
<costrick> comunque sulla partizione che voglio mettere nel bootloader non c'è ubuntu ma "kali-linux"
<cristian_c> costrick, allora, sei nel canale sbagliato
<guest_____> il problema credo sia che i link delle immagini poi vanno su bing
<costrick> E' un altra distribuzione linux \: il procedimento penso sia più o meno uguale devo solo inserire il collegamento nel bootloader sbaglio?
<cristian_c> guest_____, è vero
<cristian_c> guest_____, se le immagini sono esterne, è inutile
<cristian_c> costrick, penso che non puoi fare richiesta qui per altre distro
<guest_____> e quindi mi attacco, non si può fare
<cristian_c> !chat | costrick
<ubot-it> costrick: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> guest_____, asp
<guest_____> ?
<cristian_c> aspetta
<costrick> Ok cristian_c e allora se volessi mettere un collegamento di ubuntu nel bootloader metro di windows?
<cristian_c> guest_____, sulle immagini c'è un redirect
<guest_____> sì
<guest_____> che va su bing
<cristian_c> costrick, non prendiamoci in giro, la domanda è per un'altra distro, quindi domanda dove ti ho segnalato
<cristian_c> guest_____, mi sta venendo un'idea
<costrick> cristian_c: il procedimento è equivalente in tutte le distro.. quindi e come se lo volessi fare su ubuntu cambia davvero così tanto? :C
<guest_____> ho provato anche con wget http://www.bing.com/az/hprichbg/rb ma da un errore
<cristian_c> costrick, il punto è che le regole del canale sono queste
<cristian_c> e vanno rispettate
<guest_____> le immagine sono lì
<cristian_c> guest_____, anche quella è un'idea
<costrick> giustamente! scusa.. riconosco il mio sbaglio
<guest_____> però mi da errore
<cristian_c> guest_____, sto guardando apposta, quindi un attimo
<cristian_c> guest_____, ho visto che usano l'opzione -A
<cristian_c> devo guardare sul man
<cristian_c>    Recursive Accept/Reject Options
<cristian_c>        -A acclist --accept acclist
<guest_____> ho provato con -A -r e -A -m ma da un errore 400 bad request
<cristian_c> guest_____, controllo all'indirizzo
<cristian_c> guest_____, che errore ti restituisce?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> guest_____, che errore ti restituisce?
<guest_____> scusa si era impallata la pagina, hai visto sul sito?
<cristian_c> guest_____, che errore ti restituisce?
<guest_____> 400 bad request
<cristian_c> guest_____, wget -r -A jpeg,jpg,bmp,gif,png http://www.domain.com
<cristian_c> ovviamente cambian do il link
<guest_____> mi da missing URL, ma io l'ho messo....
<catwoman> chi usa i ripetirori wifi
<guest_____> wget -r -A http://www.bing.com/az/hprichbg/rb
<guest_____> se metto dopo jpeg etc. mi da sempre errore 400
<enzotib> !chat | guest_____
<ubot-it> guest_____: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> catwoman, ti avevo già risposto
<guest_____> sto chiedendo supporto mica sto parlando dei risultati di calcio
<piter85> ciao ragazzi! come uno stupido ho cancellato le cartelle .ecryptfs (sia in /home che in /home/piter85) ora naturalmente non posso vedere più i miei dati.. c'è un modo per risolvere?
<enzotib> piter85, hai la passphrase salvata da qualche parte?
<catwoman> e mi si era sconnesso no ho letto cristian c sentiamoci in privato mandami la conversazione pv
<piter85> enzotib: mmm è qualcosa di lungo? o è quella che ho messo io?
<enzotib> piter85, non è la password dell'utente
<enzotib> piter85, è una sequenza di lettere e numeri, piuttosto lunga
<piter85> enzotip: ok ma la genera lui? o la devo comunque mettere io?
<piter85> oook
<piter85> allora mi sa di no
<piter85> cancello tutto vero?
<catwoman> cristian
<cristian_c> guest_____, va beh, spostiamoci
<enzotib> piter85, credo che senza passphrase sia pressoché impossibile recuperare i dati, ma fammi vedere l'output di ls -lA /home
<enzotib> !pastebin | piter85
<ubot-it> piter85: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<guest_____> e dove
<cristian_c> guest_____, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<StreetHawk> ciao
<piter85> enzotib: con quel comando mi da solo le cartelle piter85 e lost+found
<piter85> enzotib: ho provato anche ad usare extundelete da una versione live per provare a recuperare le cartelle ma mi ha dato errore con un inode
<Jonny> ciao ragazzi
<cristian_c> catwoman, che devi fare con il repeater?
<StreetHawk> ciao
<Jonny> Ho una domanda aperta sul forum ma ho ricevuto una sola e non cosi "preziosa" risposta, Qualcuno può forse cortesemente aiutarmi?
<Jonny> Qui la domanda: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=557640&p=4386201#p4386201
<cristian_c> !dettagli | Jonny
<ubot-it> Jonny: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<cristian_c> Jonny, è meglio se spieghi il problema invece di linkare
<StreetHawk>  /msg NickServ identify cris77
<cristian_c> poi il link può essere utile
<Ryccardo> Jonny: per la storia del 64 bit sì, il tuo processore va anche a 64
<piter85> enzotib: cme ecco il paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/5658288
<Jonny> Ok, grazie Ryccardo, ora provo con la 64 bit. Cmq vi linkavo perché li ci sono tutti i dettagli del bug.
<enzotib> piter85, temo non ci sia niente da fare
<Ryccardo> Jonny: comunque non è 32 o 64 a fare quel problema, se non per qualche strana combinazione di bug
<piter85> enzotib: ma se in qualche modo riuscissi a recuperare le cartelle .ecryptfs poi ci sarebbero anche ulteriori problemi?
<enzotib> piter85, se recuperi dovresti riuscire a risolvere
<Jonny> Riassumendo: sto cercando di installare ubuntu 32bit. Ho già provato più di 5 volte ma mi capita sempre lo stesso problema. Durante l'installazione, dopo aver selezionato "partizione automatica" e cliccato avanti c'è un break del computer e appare una schermata totalmente nera...
<piter85> enzotib conosci qualche altro pacchetto con il quale posso riuscirci?
<Jonny> Il mio computer è un: Medion - AKOYA - intel core ( inside ) i3, NVIDIA GEFORCE GT 425M CUDA 1 GB, Windows 7 + Nvidia Optimus ( per una migliore "performance della batteria", boh ), il sistema è a 32 bit.
<Jonny> ( 32bit su windows 7 ).
<Jonny> Ryccardo cosa mi consigli di fare quindi?
<Ryccardo> io avrei provato con l'installer non grafico
<Jonny> Ok, cioè non server?
<Ryccardo> una volta per usarlo dovevi scaricare il cd "alternate", non so se adesso ci sia come opzione all'avvio
<Ryccardo> sì, la versione server è un'altra cosa
<Jonny> Ryccardo: "A partire dalla versione 12.10, solo Lubuntu dispone di una versione alternate." ( fonte: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Generale )
<Ryccardo> almeno sul >dvd< della 10.10 si poteva scegliere subito dopo la lingua grafica o alternate, non saprei adesso
<Ryccardo> che tristezza se davvero l'hanno tolta però :s
<enzotib> !alternate
<ubot-it> Il CD Alternate fornisce installazione testuale e supporta più hardware: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04/release/. A partire da Quantal 12.10 il CD Alternate non è più supportato, per una installazione testuale ti consigliamo di usare la versione Server e poi installare il pacchetto ubuntu-desktop
<CostRick> Ok ho riavviato!
<CostRick> Ops sbagliato channel xD cristian_c
<CostRick> ahahahha
<CostRick> cristian_c: qual'era l'altro channel di prima?
<cristian_c> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Jonny> Ok, grazie mille ragazzi, mi sa che provo con la versione server quindi. Avete altre idee perché non funziona? Magari è un problema di partizione...?
<cristian_c> Jonny, non ho seguito la vicenda
<Ryccardo> visto che si pianta quando cerca le partizioni secondo me è un problema del partizionatore usato dall'installer
<Ryccardo> Jonny: vuoi tenere anche windows o no?
<Jonny> cristian_c: qui trovi il mio problema spiegato in tutti i dettagli, mi farebbe piacere se potessi leggerlo e magari aiutarmi a trovare una soluzione! (;
<Jonny> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=557640&p=4386201#p4386201
<Jonny> Ryccardo: la versione "live" mi funziona senza problemi.
<Jonny> Ryccardo: si, windows mi serve per certi programmi...
<Ryccardo> Jonny: beh, il kernel evidentemente crea i /dev/sd* cercando in un modo leggermente diverso da quello del partizionatore usato nell'installer
<Ryccardo> ah peccato, se avessi voluto toglierlo la strada più veloce sarebbe stata cancellare l'elenco delle partizioni…
<Jonny> Ryccardo: scs sono nuovissimo in ambito linux...! ( e MOLTO imbranato, haha ), in poche parole quello che hai scritto significa che...
<enzotib> Jonny, hai controllato l'md5?
<Ryccardo> Jonny: per fare un esempio non precisissimo, prendiamo google docs e wordpad… aprono entrambi i .doc di word ma li interpretano in modo leggermente diverso perché pur partendo da una base uguale sono stati scritti da programmatori diversi
<honshitsu> help me !!  Aggiornamento ubuntu 12.04 riavvio nulla a video ma sento il suono del login  HELP ME !!!!!
<Jonny> Dici se il file '.iso' fosse corretto e controllando se i due hash corrispondevano?
<Jonny> (risposta ad enzotib )
<cristian_c> honshitsu, hai installato driver video o aggiunto ppa?
<honshitsu> solo gnome shell
<Jonny> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum --> ?
<cristian_c> mmmm
<enzotib> Jonny, sì
<cristian_c> Jonny, 'Perché il mio PC va a 32 bit. Funziona comunque se installo una 64 bit?
<cristian_c> ' <-- è questo il problema?
<cristian_c> honshitsu, da 12.04 a 12.10?
<Jonny> No, il problema è che durante l'intallazione, dopo aver selezionato "auto" nelle impostazioni c'è un break e il cd si espelle in automatico...
<Jonny> *impostazioni per la partizione
<Jonny> Questa èl'ultima immagine che vedo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=install_03_precise.png
<jester-> Jonny: come sei messo con le partizioni; hai ancora xp?
<cristian_c> Jonny, allora partiziona manulamente
<cristian_c> *manualmente
<jester-> altro
<jester-> perchè manuale è troppo facile da capire
<Jonny> cristian_c: Ok, ma devi dirmi come fare la partizione...io ho windows 7, NO xp, e vorrei mettere linux a fianco di windows 7 con tutti i file condivisi da entrambi i OS
<cristian_c> jester-, beh, sì, 'altro'
<cristian_c> Jonny, non puoi
<StreetHawk> cristian_c, sai come si resetta la password sel nick irc
<cristian_c> Jonny, windows non riconosce le partizioni di linux
<jester-> Jonny: allora scegli accanto
<jester-> Jonny: ma prima devi deframmentare winz
<cristian_c> StreetHawk, che client irc usi?
<StreetHawk> xchat
<cristian_c> StreetHawk, basta reimpostarla
<Jonny> jester-: "allora scegli accanto" --> cosa vuol dire...?
<cristian_c> StreetHawk, su freenode?
<jester-> Jonny: installa accanto
<StreetHawk> ha pre configurato ubuntu server
<StreetHawk> irc.ubuntu.com
<jester-> StreetHawk: /ns set password <nuovapassword>
<Jonny> jester-: come si fa ad installare accanto? (;
<jester-> sena < >
<StreetHawk> jester-, ma se non sono loggato non la cambia lol o.O
<cristian_c> StreetHawk, credo sia un alias per freenode
<jester-> Jonny: la schermata che hai postato cosa leggi
<Ryccardo> Jonny: se provi l'opzione partizionamento manuale riesci ad andare avanti?
<Jonny> jester-: la defamentazione di windows l'ho fatta
<Jonny> Si
<Jonny> Ryccardo: si
<jester-> Jonny: quindi installa accanto a xp o winz che sia, ti chiederà la dimensione
<jester-> dopo di che si arrangia lui
<jester-> Jonny: consigliabile backup dati winz che la cosa non è senza rischi
<Ryccardo> ^^^^^^^
<Jonny> jester-: con winz intendi windows 7? haha, cmq avevo provato ma mi usciva un messaggio di errore...( ora non me lo ricordo...se è importante posso dirvi qual è l'errore )
<Jonny> jester-: ok, il backup lo faccio sicuramente. Ma pensi che il problema ci sia anche se installo la versione server?
<jester-> Jonny: hai spazio dentro a winz7?
<Ryccardo> il problema non è direttamente versione server o grafica
<Ryccardo> è colpa dell'installer
<jester-> se non hai spazio non è lo spirito santo che se lo inventa
<cristian_c> lol
<Jonny> jester-: che vuol dire se ho spazio...ora sono su con windows 7 ( l'unico che ho, pero ora ) , il mio disco C ha 80 gb liberi... ( su 565gb )
<jester-> Jonny: winz ha solo 80 gb liberi?
<jester-> Jonny: te ne farà prendere 40
<Jonny> winz intendi windows sette vero? cmq si, il disco C visibile in windows 7 ha 80gb liberi
<jester-> Jonny: installa accanto che errore da
<Jonny> Installare accanto significa cliccare su manuale e continuare?
<Ryccardo> se vai su manuale vedi la partizione di windows
<Ryccardo> tra altre opzioni c'è ridimensionarla
<koala> salve a tutti
<Jonny> ok
<jester-> Jonny: trolli o hai fumato male
<Ryccardo> poi una volta rimpicciolita hai spazio per fare quella di linux
<Jonny> ciao koala
<koala> ciao Jonny. Ho bisogno di supporto
<Jonny> Ok, fino a qui ci sono, per fare quella di linux clicco new e poi...?
<jester-> Jonny: arrivi la partizionamento e hai tre scelte
<Ryccardo> (che poi, a parte non volerla implementare per idealismi/evitare brevetti/boh non vedo perché linux non possa essere installato su ntfs)
<jester-> Jonny: installa acanto a winz, sostiutisci winz e altro
<Jonny> koala: non devi chiedere a me, sorry, sto chidenendo io stesso supporto e sono un novello, non so quindi nulla...haha
<jester-> accanto*
<koala> a ok
<koala> non ho mai usato il canale irc di ubuntu
<jester-> !chiedi | koala
<ubot-it> koala: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Jonny> Ok, come si chiama la partizione di linux?
<Ryccardo> Jonny: puoi scegliere ext2, ext3 o ext4
<Ryccardo> usa tranquillamente l'ext4
<Jonny> ok
<jester-> Jonny: installa accanto-->avanti--segui le richieste
<koala> Praticamete, ho convito un mio amico a passare a ubuntu, adesso lui ha fatto la partizione sul suo mac e lo ha installato, ma non gli riconosce ne il mouse ne la tastiera, cosa può fare ?
<jester-> koala: mac recente?
<Ryccardo> koala: molto strano, è un fisso immagino?
<jester-> o cassone antico
<Jonny> jester-: ok, ora esco da questo pc ( che è quello in cui provo ad installare ), riaccedo a questa chat e provo a fare in tempo reale la partiozione manuale. Grazie, spero di trovarti ancora in linea.
<koala> nuovo nuovo
<koala> si è un fisso
<Jonny> nuovissimo
<jester-> !macbook | koala
<ubot-it> koala: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<koala> lo ha comprato da 6 mesi
<jester-> è triste linux al posto di osx
<cristian_c> koala, hai sbagliato a convincerlo
<jester-> koala: siete masochisti, virtulizzatelo
<koala> no aspetta
<Ryccardo> jester-: eh, io non posso passare definitivamente perché uso Aperture
<koala> gli ho detto di installarlo insieme a osx non al suo posto
<jester-> Ryccardo: linux al posto di osx?
<Ryccardo> jester-: yep
<koala> insieme
<jester-> gusti sono gusti comunque
<jester-> ado: no pvt
<Ryccardo> koala: probabilmente non ha il driver del bluetooth (che alla fabbrica cambiano scheda ogni 3x2 per rispamiare)
<jester-> !macbook | koala
<ubot-it> koala: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<cristian_c> Ryccardo, sarà foxconn
<jester-> se c'è il tipo ti indica le pezze
<ado> ci sei? ha fatto come una scandione, ho lasciato per oltre un'ora.. poi ho notato che al mio ritorno il pc si era spento.. e hd non letto
<koala> allora
<Jonny__> jester-: ok, sto installando...
<jester-> ado: sei quello della partizione ntfs a buone donne?
<Ryccardo> koala: perché i mac hanno una genialata che gli consente di usare (limitatamente) tastiera e mouse bluetooth anche prima che il sistema operativo carichi i driver
<ado> come posso recuperare i dati?
<jester-> ado: li avrebbe dovuti recuperare il prgramma se hai messo la stringa giusta e se fosse stato possibile
<koala> io non so cosa dirgli.
<ado> no partizione..
<jester-> ado: la stringa cercale con gogol che non ho mai usato il programma
<ado> avevo un hd che si riavviava in continuazione.
<ado> con xp.. e volevo recuperare i dati
<jester-> koala: leggi la guida https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<koala> sto leggendo
<jester-> ado: winz stesso dice che è illeggibile e va formattato
<jester-> koala: osx ce l'ha ancora o lo ha segato
<ado> ma non è possibile recuperare i dati?
<ado> almeno dei pdf
<jester-> ado: se è morto no
<Jonny__> jester-: Ora sono sotto "TIPO DI INSTALLAZIONE", ( prima ho cliccato 'manuale' ). Nella finestra appaiono 5 partizioni:
<Ryccardo> ado: potresti fare un'immagine con dd e passarci sopra programmi di recupero dati (come testdisk)… ma non avere fiducia
<Jonny__> 1° sda - tutto vuoto
<Jonny__> 2° sda1 ntfs dindows 7
<koala> ha ancora osx, ha fatto una partizione
<jester-> Jonny__: rileggi sopra cosa ti è stato detto
<jester-> koala: per sistemare i driver seguite la guida
<Jonny__> 3° sda2 ntfs - e altri due sembre sdaX ( 3 o 4 )
<jester-> Jonny__: ho la vaga impressione che trolli
<Ryccardo> jester-: nah, mi sembra un caso realistico
<jester-> Ryccardo: è disperato piu che ealistico
<jester-> realistico
<jester-> se non segue le indicazioni
<Jonny__> jester-: sorry, come faccio ad evitare di trollare? cmq puoi per favore riscrivere, mi si è cancellato, visto che ho cambiato PC..
<jester-> Jonny__: quarta ed ultima volta, devi usare installa accanto a xp
<jester-> te capì o no
<impex> aiuto!
<impex> ho installato gnome 3
<jester-> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Ryccardo> jester-: eh, sto qua c'ha le partizioni di ripristino in mezzo (perché qualche multinazionale dei computer non voleva includere 30 cent di cd)
<jester-> impex: gnome3 è di serie
<jester-> Ryccardo: installa accanto se ha meno di 4 partizioni primarie si arrangia lui
<jester-> un pc non taroccato max ne ha 3
<shantih19> giorno a tutti
<Ryccardo> 17:54:48 Jonny__: 3° sda2 ntfs - e altri due sembre sdaX ( 3 o 4 )
<jester-> se poi ha uefi non gli frega nulla
<ado> jester
<impex> scusa, allora diciamo che l'ho messo al posto di unity, non contento ho cercato di ripristinare unity ma ora ho un miscuglio di cose... la scrivania n0n funziona (click destro, selezione e cartelle) non so che fare
<shantih19> volevo installare ubuntu 13.04 su una partizione
<Jonny__> jester: "devi usare installa accanto a xp" --> cosa vuol dire scusa? Cmq se non tocco nulla e clicco 'installa' mi appare il messaggio: "non è stato definito alcun file system root'
<jester-> ado: i miracoli li fanno i santi o le sbarbate sui 200 mesi ai a chi è over anta
<Ryccardo> Jonny__: e ci credo, devi fare la partizione linux e impostare il "mount point" a "/"
<shantih19> ma non so quale potrebbe essere il migliore software per partizionare
<jester-> ado: installa testdisk e poi lancia pothorec
<shantih19> uso win 7
<koala> aspetta
<jester-> se non recupera lui rassegnati
<koala> se ha installato la 12.10 lts
<ado> lo avevo fatto una volta ma non ricordo come si fa... dove installo testdisk?
<jester-> shantih19: er mejo è gparted usabile da live cd in fase di installazione e non
<shantih19> in che senso??
<Ryccardo> shantih19: prova come stiamo dicendo adesso a Jonny__ a semplicemente avviare il dvd e selezionare "installa insieme a windows" quando te lo chiede
<jester-> ado: da software center o da riga di comando
<jester-> !apt | ado
<ubot-it> ado: apt-get is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Apt
<jester-> accanto a winz
<shantih19> ma installa cosa
<Ryccardo> ubuntu!
<shantih19> gparted o ubuntu
<jester-> è il metodo migliore per il niubbo
<Jonny__> Ryccardo: se clicco "installa ubuntu all'interno di windows 7' è proprio li che il PC salta...!
<impex> jester: scusa, allora diciamo che l'ho messo al posto di unity, non contento ho cercato di ripristinare unity ma ora ho un miscuglio di cose... la scrivania n0n funziona (click destro, selezione e cartelle) non so che fare
<jester-> shantih19: e cosa vuoi che installi
<jester-> impex: come lo hai installato e che p roblemi da
<shantih19> ubuntu
<jester-> impex: per averlo basta installare gnome-session-fallback
<Ryccardo> Jonny__: eh, a sentire da quello che suggerisce jes\ter- il problema è proprio che hai già 4 partizioni primarie
<shantih19> scusate le domande idiote
<jester-> è strano che abbia 4 primaire
<impex> @jester ma io vorrei tornare a unity
<jester-> primarie
<Ryccardo> Jonny__: sda3 o sda4, una è probabilmente la partizione di ripristino e l'altra… booooh
<shantih19> adoro ubuntu, ma nn riesco mai a farlo funzionare bene
<jester-> impex: scegli ubuntu alla schrmata di login
<koala> bhu
<Ryccardo> Jonny__: comunque devi toglierne una per farne di altre, questo è sicuro
<gianchi70> ciaoo io un problema che non si riesce a risolvere
<koala> non so cosa fare
<impex> jester-: l'ho fatto ma niente...
<koala> consultando la guida gli dovrebbe funzionare tutto
<gianchi70> W:Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead
<shantih19> provo a cercare sul forum
<shantih19> provo a cercare sul forum
<shantih19> provo a cercare sul forum
<jester-> impex: cosa hai fatto per installare gnome3 che c'era gia
<shantih19> provo a cercare sul forum
<shantih19> provo a cercare sul forum
<shantih19> provo a cercare sul forum
<impex> aspetta che ti scrivo il comando che ho usato
<Jonny__> Ryccardo: ok
<Ryccardo> gianchi70: natty è vecchio, l'avranno tolto dai repo
<jester-> gianchi70: cambia il server in sorgenti software
<gianchi70> e non mi aggiorna il sistema le abbiamo provate di tutte
<ado> non riesco a trovare testdisk
<impex> jester-: questo "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gnome-shell ubuntu-gnome-desk"
<jester-> gianchi70: natty non è piu supportata
<ado> in muon software center
<jester-> impex: mica è gome 3 ma gnome shell
<xan_it> ho ubuntu 13.04 ed ho problemi con la sk wifi AR9285, se sono molto vicino al modem funziona (meno di 1 metro) se mi allontano di qualche metro non va piu, potete aiutarmi?
<shantih19> prima è saltata la connessione
<jester-> impex: al login hai cliccato sulla rotellina a destra della finestra user?
<shantih19> mi sono perso qualcosa??
<Jonny__> Ryccardo: si, adesso ne ho 4 primarie, la 4 ha come "sisitema Windows recovery Environment", la prima ha come sistema ''windows 7 loader' e le altre due ( sda2 e 3 ) non hanno sistema
<impex> jester-: aspetta ti linko la guida perché ho un po' di confusione in testa
<Ryccardo> gianchi70: http://pastie.org/7898992 prova a mettere questo come sources.list
<gianchi70> lo so ma come posso toglierlo
<jester-> impex: sudo apt-get install --reinstall unity
<cristian_c> shantih19, domanda?
<ado> come installo testdisk?
<ado> da ubuntu?=
<jester-> ado: da software center
<Ryccardo> ado: provato `apt-get install testdisk` come root?
<shantih19> non ho capito come creare una partizione per ubuntu da win 7
<jester-> o da terminale, ti ho dato dei comandi stamattina
<impex> jester-: grazie, comunque la guida è questa "sudo apt-get install --reinstall unity"
<impex> aspeeta -.-
<cristian_c> shantih19, da win 7 non lo pui fare
<cristian_c> shantih19, lo devi fare da live
<Ryccardo> shantih19: modificare la partizione di windows da windows stesso è dura
<impex> jester: questa http://www.lffl.org/2013/03/gnome-38-rilasciato-le-novita-e-come.html
<shantih19> e come si fa??
<jester-> impex: sudo apt-get install --reinstall unity
<jester-> poi termina sessione e cambia
<impex> ok ora provo :)
<cristian_c> shantih19, hai scaricato il dvd di ubuntu?
<ado> jester sono andato asoftware center... che sarebbe MUON SOFTWARE CENTER.. ma non trova nulla
<cristian_c> !installazione | shantih19
<ubot-it> shantih19: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<shantih19> si
<cristian_c> gianchi70, qual'è il problema?
<jester-> ado: sudo apt-get install testdisk
<shantih19> md5sum testato
<cristian_c> shantih19, e hai fatto il boot da dvd?
<shantih19> si, provato, funziona bene
<cristian_c> shantih19, allora, da live, apri gparted
<shantih19> dal terminale
<impex_> jester: niente sempre uguale
<cristian_c> no, quello grafico
<jester-> impex_: dove lo cambi
<jester-> mica si cambia da solo
<ado> ok.. fatto ora dove lo trovo?
<jester-> ado: terminale e photorec
<shantih19> lo trovo dall' home??
<impex_> ho impostato lightdm da terminale, dalla schermata di login non mi compare il menu x cambiare quell'opzione...
<shantih19> ciao ciao
<gianchi70> ho la versione 12.4 lts e non mi aggiorna il sistema operativo 12,10 ne in altre versioni piu' recenti
<cristian_c> xan_it, lshw -C network
<jester-> impex_: madu dove metti la pass a destra c'è un circolino, cliccalo
<impex_> eh appunto, lo so che ci dovrebbe essere il circolino ma non c'è...
<ado> non sono esperto di ubuntu...
<impex_> posso averlo disabilitato in qualche modo?
<Ryccardo> credo dipenda dal tema, neanche su debian c'è
<jester-> gianchi70: devi impostare gli aggiormaneti per tutte le distribuzioni o ti vede solo lts
<xan_it> cristian_c thz man, actually i haven't pc, im finding suggestion
<ado> jester..
<ado> come eseguo test disk?
<cristian_c> !english | xan_it
<ubot-it> xan_it: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<jester-> ado: scrivi photorec nel terminale e dai enter
<impex_> non esiste un modo per riportare ubuntu come appena installato senza reinstallarlo?
<xan_it> cristian_c lol scusa, mi sono confuso lol
<jester-> impex_: ce clicchi la rotellina acanto alla finestra password cosa vedi
<jester-> impex_: ma devi fare termina sessione
<jester-> impex_: unity è ubuntu
<xan_it> comunque non ho il pc sottomano ora, stavo solo cercando suggerimenti su quello che potrebbe essere, se sei online dopocena avrò il pc
<impex_> lo so ma la rotellina non c'e!
<gianchi70> inizia aggiornamento 12,10  poi esce il messaggio di errore
<jester-> impex_: come no
<impex_> eh ti giuro! ora riprovo!
<Ryccardo> gianchi70: …che dice?
<jester-> impex_: rotellina logo un segno rotondo a destra di dove metto la pass nel lightdm
<impex_> ok ora vado a vedere
<jester-> impex_: se non esci
<jester-> ai col pensiero?
<cristian_c> !paste | honshitsu
<ubot-it> honshitsu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<andylele> lol
<gianchi70> W:Impossibile recuperare http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found , W:Impossibile recuperare http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/Release  Impossibile trovare la voce "universo/source/Sources" nel file Release (voce in sources.list errata o file danneggiato) , E:Impossibile scaricare alcuni file di indice: saranno ignorati o verranno usati quelli vecchi.
<jester-> ado: fai una cartella nuova entra col terminale e lancia photorec o se recupera non capisci piu una sega
<gianchi70> e non so piu' cosa devo fare
<ado> scusa=?
<jester-> ado: leggi
<ado> ripeto.. mi devi dire come fare... non so neanche come
<Ryccardo> gianchi70: eh, elimina quei repo da /etc/apt/sources.list
<jester-> ado: ciudi e riapri il terminale
<jester-> chiudi
<ado> ho creato una cartella sul desktop
<Ryccardo> gianchi70: metti quelli che ti avevo scritto nel pastie prima e prova il do-release-upgrade… oppure metti quelli del 13.4 e fai alla debian
<jester-> ado:  mkdir recover
<ado> poi?
<gianchi70> gia' provato  non si elimina
<jester-> Ryccardo: deve andare nel gestore aggiornamenti e in impostazioni metter qualsiasi rilascio
<Ryccardo> gianchi70: chevvordì non si elimina, lo stai modificando come root vero?
<cristian_c> xan_it, quando sei sul pc, posta su pastebin il risultato del comando, e copia il link nel canale
<ado> ho fatto mkdir recover.. ma non so che ha fatto
<impex> jester-: la rotellina non c'è da nessuna parte. non capisco che succede perche mi fa vedere alcune cose come in gnome e altre come unity
<xan_it> cristian_c ok grazie
<Ryccardo> ado: ha fatto una cartella "recover" dentro quella in cui eri!
<gianchi70> no non funziona
<ado> ora faccio testdisk opp photorec?
<ado> o altro?
<jester-> ado:  mkdir recover fatto?
<ado> si
<jester-> ado: cd recover
<ado> ma non vedo nulla sulterminale non dice nulla
<ado> ok
<jester-> ado: photorec
<jester-> segui le richieste
<impex> 'jester
<ado> bo mi dice no hd found-- you need to be root to use photorec
<Ryccardo> e fallo allora :)
<Ryccardo> `sudo photorec`
<jester-> ado: allora dai sudo pothorec
<ado> aspetta.. h o fatto invio.. e mi ci sono 2 righe di cui una dovrebbe essere il mio hd da 250 mb incriminato.. ho scelto quello ed ora appare2 righe.. una con no partition e l'altra con 1-hpfs - ntfs..... ecc
<jester-> ado: devi sceglire il disco da 250
<jester-> ntfs
<jester-> sdc
<impex> la rotellina non c'è da nessuna parte. non capisco che succede perche mi fa vedere alcune cose come in gnome e altre come unity
<ado> ok.. fatto. ora appare questo
<cristian_c> gianchi70, a che punto sei?
<shantih19> cristian_c, ho trovato un articolo della wiki sulla partizione
<jester-> impex: reinstalla che fai prima,
<ado> ext2/ext3/ext4 filesystem
<ado> FAT/NTFS/HFS+/ReiserFS/...
<Ryccardo> era o non era ntfs??
<impex> porca miseria... devo perforza reinstallare usando il cd? non c'è nessun modo per ripristinare il sistema come appena installato?
<shantih19> ma gparted va solo col livecd o anche se metto la funzione di prove
<ado> scelgo fat?
<jester-> ado: era una ntfs
<shantih19> che mette appena avvii il cd
<jester-> c'è da essere pirla a pensare che non trollino
<shantih19> dove scegli la lingua
<cristian_c> shantih19, e quindi?
<cristian_c> shantih19, sulla live funziona
<impex> jester mi dici solo si o no così mi metto il cuore in pace?
<shantih19> se io booto col cd
<shantih19> di installazione
<Ryccardo> impex: beh, riformattando è sicuramente il modo più semplice (tra eliminare e ricreare gli utenti, eliminare i pacchetti installati dopo, annullare tutte le modifiche ai file di configurazione………)
<impex> va bene grazie
<jester-> impex: secondo me la rotellina c'è
<jester-> solo che non la vedi o fai finta
<shantih19> mi apre, dopo il caricamento la schermata che chiede lingua e se installare subito o prima provare
<cristian_c> jester-, sempre a sminchiare il sistema gli utenti
<ado> o l'altra?
<shantih19> se io uso quella modalità di prova dal disco
<jester-> ado se non capisci  tu qual'è
<shantih19> gparted funziona
<shantih19> ???
<jester-> shantih19: funza da prova il sistema
<shantih19> !partizione
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'partizione'
<shantih19> ok, grazie
<jester-> !partizioni
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni - Vedi anche !gparted
<cristian_c> shantih19, sì che funziona
<jester-> !gaprted
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'gaprted'
<jester-> !gparted
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<shantih19> adesso provo, se ci sono problemi contatto dalla prova di ubuntu n(così provo pure firefox e la connessione!!)
<shantih19> ciao
<ado> capperi,, non ci capisco nulla!!!
<ado> non riesci ad aiutarmi collegandoti da remoto?
<cristian_c> ado, vieni al punto?
<cristian_c> ado, dove ti sei bloccato?
<ado> ho eseguito testdisk, ,e photorec.. ma non so utlizzarlo..
<ado> quindi non ho idea su cosa fare,
<cristian_c> ado, oh, c'è una guida sul wki
<cristian_c> ado, e anche sul sito di testdisk
<ado> non so come ho fatto ma sono entrato nell'hd.. e vedo le cartelle che mi servono.. come faccio a recuperarle? opp posso recuperare hd e farlo ripartire?
<cristian_c> !recupero
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'recupero'
<cristian_c> ado, io clonerei il disco
<cristian_c> ado, lo cloni e metti la copia su un altro supporto
<cristian_c> delle partizioni che ti interessano
<ado> na parola... non so ne come clonare ne come recuperare hd ne come copiare i file.. ripeto non sono esperto
<riccardoubuntu98> buona sera a tutti voleva chiedervi una cosa per quanto riguarda la configurazione della chiavetta 3g , posso chiedere a voi ?
<cristian_c> ado, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RecuperoDati
<cristian_c> ado, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RecuperoDati/Partizioni
<shantih19> help!!
<cristian_c> riccardoubuntu98, che devi fare?
<cristian_c> shantih19, ?
<shantih19> stavo provando il ridimensionamento della partizione direttamente da 7
<cristian_c> shantih19, guarda che i era stato consigliato tutt'altro
<jester-> eh ma seguire non è bello
<cristian_c> shantih19, o meglio, c'è un'apposita guida sul wiki
<riccardoubuntu98> cristian_c non riesco a configurarla il pc la legge ma non si collega ho già provato a settarla con l apn ma non la legge lo stesso
<jester-> far finta di niente invece si
<cristian_c> jester-, c'è anche la guida su come ridimensionare dal winz
<jester-> cristian_c: le indicazioni le ha avute
<cristian_c> il wiki non si fa  mancare nene
<shantih19> ed era quella che seguivo
<jester-> se fa altro si arrangerà
<cristian_c> riccardoubuntu98, lsusb && lsusb -t
<shantih19> allora provo gparted
<cristian_c> !paste | riccardoubuntu98
<ubot-it> riccardoubuntu98: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> shantih19, dove ti sei bloccato?
<shantih19> non so quanti siano 8000 mib in mb
<shantih19> ho svoltato tutta google, ma niemte
<cristian_c> shantih19, va beh, uno è binario e l'altro deciamel
<cristian_c> *è decimale
<Ryccardo> 8000*1024*1024/1000/1000
<shantih19> lo so, ho letto su wikipedia
<ado> una domanda.. ma posso recuperare hd e farlo ripartire opp devo recuperare i file che mi servono e formattare?
<Ryccardo> grosso modo 8388 ;B
<cristian_c> ado, ripeto: la cosa migliroe da fare è clonare la partizione, in  modo da non rovinare l'originale se va male
<shantih19> calcolatrice di winz, vieni a meee
<Ryccardo> ado: se tutto è nato da un problema hardware alla fine ti conviene cancellarlo e buttarlo
<ado> e come la clono?
<cristian_c> ado, dalla copia prelevi i dati
<cristian_c> ado, forse ha ragione jester-
<cristian_c> ado, ti è stata data una guida
<cristian_c> SEguila
<jester-> ado: se uno è morto mica è possibile riportarlo in vita
<jester-> mica siamo berlusconi
<Ryccardo> jester-: ……secondo le attuali conoscenze scientifiche :)
<shantih19> 8388,608 mb
<shantih19> evvivaaa
<cristian_c> 18:45:24 <cristian_c> ado, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RecuperoDati/Partizioni
<cristian_c> ado, lo sforzo ce lo devi mettere tu
<shantih19> ma quindi: gparted o ridimensionamento di winz??
<jester-> shantih19: http://www.convertunits.com/from/MB/to/GB
<cristian_c> shantih19, se vuoi il sual boot, puoi scegliere 'Installa accanto'
<cristian_c> *dual
<Ryccardo> shantih19: devi ridimensionare quella di windows usando qualcosa che non sia windows, tipo gparted o l'installazione stessa di ubuntu
<cristian_c> jester-, azz
<shantih19> genius
<shantih19> l' avevo gia fatto, ma me n'ero dimenticato!!!
<shantih19> :-c
<jester-> Ryccardo: installa accanto è finito il divertimento
<cristian_c> jester-, appunto
<shantih19> I'M A LOOSER!!!
<cristian_c> mmmm
<cristian_c> onebitxajax
<jester-> !troll
<ubot-it> Trollare è un comportamento considerato fastidioso dagli altri utenti del canale. Questo include andare offtopic o chiedere la stessa cosa piu volte ottenendo risposte ma non considerarle, e questi non sono i soli comportamenti che possono essere considerati da troll. Per favore leggi /msg ubot-it irc - se questo riguarda te, potresti ritrovarti fuori dal canale.
<cristian_c> ?
<shantih19> installa accanto è finito il divertimento??
<cristian_c> ...
<shantih19> nn mi sento bene..
<shantih19> cosa riservate agli spammer??
<shantih19> !spam
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'spam'
<cristian_c> shantih19, facciamo una cosa, domanda sul forum
<shantih19> giusto
<cristian_c> vedrai che lì ti aiutano e ti risolvono il prlbema
<shantih19> ma a me serviva una soluzione in giornata.
<shantih19> comunque ci proverò
<cristian_c> jester-, sarebbe da bannare nell'altro chan
<cristian_c> jester-, ora comunque è chiaro che hai ragione tu, troll di prima scelta
<jester-> cristian_c: se intona anche di la lo metto in +q
<cristian_c> già fatto
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<Xenon_> volevo chiedere una cosa: se compro un Dell Inspiron 15z, lo schermo touch funziona???
<cristian_c> Xenon_, boh, googla
<cristian_c> Xenon_, ci sono pc in cui funge
<jester-> Xenon_: dovrebbe ma non garantiamo
<Xenon_> ok grazie
<Ryccardo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Laptops/Dell/XPS/15z
<Ryccardo> così pare
<cristian_c> ah, però...
<jester-> Xenon_: nel wiki c'è una pagina con i portatili che funzano e non
<Xenon_> jester-, si ho visto...
<jester-> Xenon_: ha la doppia scheda, lascia perdere
<Xenon_> infatti...
<cristian_c> Xenon_, dov'è scritto che ha il touch?
<jester-> eh
<Xenon_> cristian_c, sul sito ufficiale
<cristian_c> sono andato sul sito
<cristian_c> Xenon_, non ne vedo menzione
<cristian_c> Touchscreen	 No
<Xenon_> cristian_c, http://www.dell.com/it/p/inspiron-15z-5523/pd
<cristian_c> Xenon_, ah, non è xps
<Xenon_> touchscreen opzionale
<cristian_c> Xenon_, quella linkata da ryccardo era relativa a xps
<cristian_c> :D
<jester-> quanti pollici?
<Xenon_> mi è crashato tutto
<Xenon_> 5a volta che il mio pc crasha
<Xenon_> salve tommange
<tommange> buon giorno, come faccio a sapere se devo installare il 32 bit o il 64 bit? scusate ma non sono affatto esperto
<Xenon_> tommange, vai sul terminale e digita Iscpu
<jester-> tommange: dipende dalla cpu che monta il pc
<Xenon_> anzi, come non detto...
<cristian_c> tommange, lscpu
<Xenon_> lscpu
<jester-> sempre che sia in linux
<cristian_c> lol
<Xenon_> infatti...
<Ryccardo> sapendo il nome del processore è facile
<Xenon_> tommange, che SO hai?
<Ryccardo> comunque puoi sicuramente installare il 32
<Ryccardo> (ammesso che non sia un ARM o qualcosa del genere!!)
<Xenon_> si...
<tommange> Ho windows 8
<Xenon_> ah allora vai nella scheda sistema
<tommange> sistema operativo a 32 bit, architettura basata su x 64
<tommange> ciò significa che è 64bit?
<Ryccardo> esatto
<ado> strano.. vedo le cartelle dei file che devo recuperare sull'hd bloccato.. ma quando vado a cliccare mi dice permesso negato
<Ryccardo> puoi usare entrambi, il 64 è più efficiente
<Xenon_> tommange, esatto...
<tommange> bene bene allora non si spiega come mai ho una versione di win a 32 bit :D
<Ryccardo> perché ti hanno preinstallato quella?
<Xenon_> tommange, l'hai comprato così??
<cristian_c> ado, segui la guida sul wiki che ti abbiamo segnalato
<Ryccardo> se hai windows a 32 bit ci usi i driver a 32 bit
<jester-> perchè sui 32 bit trovi tutto
<Ryccardo> che sono relativamente più comuni di quelli a 64
<jester-> parlando di driver
<tommange> ho scaricato l' assistente di aggiornamento a win 8, pagato e poi ha fattto tutto quello
<Ryccardo> e soprattutto (per me) win64 non fa andare i programmi a 16 bit
<tommange> non ho mai scelto la versione
<Xenon_> Ryccardo, strano, normalmente quando il cpu è x 64 installano l'os a 64...
<Ryccardo> Xenon_: nope, almeno con i computer consumer
<Ryccardo> per quelli pr0 g4m1ng forse sarà così
<Xenon_> tommange, comunque puoi installare sia la 32 che la 64... solo che quest'ultima è + performante
<tommange> ok ok bene bene grazie
<Xenon_> Ryccardo, si...
<tommange> buona serata!
<Ryccardo> ciapp
<Xenon_> tommange, prego!
<Xenon_> bene...
<Xenon_> i /me
<Xenon_> il mio pc è crashato 5 volte consecutive
 * Xenon_ a a mangiare
<Guest7509> ciao, improvvisamente non si sente più l'audio, dando aplay -l esce uori aplay: device_list:252: nessuna scheda audio trovata
<Streethawk> ragazzi mi chrasha ubuntu software center
<Streethawk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5658894/
<Ryccardo> Streethawk: non ti perdi un granché :D
<Streethawk> -.-
<Ryccardo> comunque non pare un problema comune, potresti segnalare un bug
<Guest7509> qualcuno sa aiutare me.. è scomprasa la scheda audio
<ugone> Streethawk, non so aiutarti per quel che riguarda il bug ma se ti serve un gestore metti synaptic
<Streethawk> ugone, loho synap
<ugone> ok
<xtb> ho provato ha installare 13.4 e non funziona più il computer ^^ è successo solo a me?
<fiamma> ciao a tutti ragazzi
<fiamma> purtroppo ho ubuntu 13.04 (che da quando c'è l'ho causa solo problemi)
<fiamma> adesso volevo vedermi un film che ho sul pc nel televisore
<fiamma> se lo collego in hdmi si vede solo 1 quarto dello schermo
<fiamma> e se provo a usare media center appositi non me li installa
<fiamma> perche c'è qualche blocco che è occupato da qualche altro prograMMA
<fiamma> ho gia riavviato 2 volte
<Ryccardo> uhmm, cosa?
<Ryccardo> che errore dice precisamente?
<fiamma> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5659087/
<fiamma> uff la nuova versione è stata fatta con i piedi se non con qualcos'altro
<Ryccardo> ah capito, c'è qualche altro package manager attivo -- possibilmente il coso degli aggiornamenti
<Ryccardo> dice così anche se avvii in single user?
<fiamma> dici con un solo utente?
<Ryccardo> da grub2 scegli l'opzione "linux 3.qualcosina (recovery mode)"
<fiamma> non lo so
<fiamma> so solo che questa versione la disintallo il piu presto possibile
<Ryccardo> aspetta un attimo però
<Ryccardo> il file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<Ryccardo> esiste davvero, vero?
<Ryccardo> una volta mi era capitato quando avevo pulito troppo quella cartella…
<fiamma> si esiste
<fiamma> ho appena controllato
<fiamma> non c'è un modo per far funzionare bene l'hdmi
<fiamma> con audio e video in ordine?
<fiamma> senza solo un quarto di schermo
<Ryccardo> eh, se i nuovi driver sono un pacco i miracoli non li so fare
<Ryccardo> certo che "un quarto dello schermo" è un caso molto strano
<fiamma> ma perchè l'hanno fatta cosi questa versione?
<xtb> ok, continuo a non sapere quindi ripeto:D ciao, io ho questo problema qui
<fiamma> io ricordo di aver avuto la 10.04 su un vecchio fisso
<xtb> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2142150
<fiamma> e mai un problema
<xtb> però non capisco cosa posso fare per risolverlo :/
<Ryccardo> xtb: provato ad avviare con "nomodeset"'?
<xtb> no, non so cosa sia, e non ho provato niente, desolato :(
<Ryccardo> allora, riavvia e appena vedi grub premi la E per modificare le opzioni di avvio
<xtb> ma io non ho mai visto grub, quando dovrebbe comparire?
<Ryccardo> o.o
<xtb> porta pazienza XD
<Ryccardo> all'inizio non vedi qualcosa che ti dice "avvio tra 2 secondi di ubuntu linux 3.qualcosina"?
<xtb> prima o dopo la schermata con la marca del computer?
<Ryccardo> dopo
<Ryccardo> grafica diversa ma le opzioni sono tipo queste: http://www.dedoimedo.com/images/computers_new_2/grub2-dual-boot-in-grub2.png
<xtb> no, mai visto, ma se mi dici che c'è mi fido :D ah ok, ottima spiegazione
<xtb> -.- allora, adesso che l'ho spento, come le altre volte, si è bloccato -.-
<Ryccardo> non saprei che dire, prova a premere E abbastanza a raffica appena sparisce il logo del computer
<xtb> va la ventola e devo aspettare che si scarichi la batteria per poter riavviare -.-
<xtb> sìsì, poi provo, non so, torno quando riposso fare qualcosa :D
<Ryccardo> non puoi togliere la batteria?
<Ryccardo> prova a tenere premuto il tasto di accensione per un po'
<Ryccardo> tutti i computer degli ultimi 13 anni si possono spegnere così, almeno
<xtb> no col tasto di accensione niente, però togliere la batteria è probabilmente l'uovo di colombo, non ci avevo minimamente pensato
<xtb> eh sì, in condizioni normali anche il mio :D
<Ryccardo> a questo punto mi sa che ha dei problemi più grossi…
<xtb> ma no, il problema è lo stesso segnalato in quel forum, non son mica l'unico
<Ryccardo> comunque dovresti arrivare ad una schermata con del codice, vagamente simile a http://www.debuntu.org/files/2012/12/grub2-runlevel1.png
<xtb> ma nella prima schermata che avevi mandato cosa scelgo?
<Ryccardo> ci sei arrivato?
<xtb> no figurati :D
<Ryccardo> premi E direttamente su ubuntu, che dovrebbe essere l'opzione già selezionata
<xtb> allora
<xtb> ci sono arrivato alla prima
<xtb> poi stavo premendo E e sono già a una seconda schermata -.-
<Ryccardo> dimmi la prima cosa che leggi
<xtb> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesetparams ubuntu
<xtb> eeeeeee probabilmente ero io:D
<Ryccardo> bene, bene
<Ryccardo> sei nella famosa seconda pagina
<Ryccardo> cancella pure le E :)
<xtb> ok
<Ryccardo> adesso cerca la riga del kernel (che inizia con "linux" e probabilmente verso il fondo ha "quiet")
<Ryccardo> se guardi l'ultima foto si vede, anche se le scritte saranno diverse
<xtb> vista, la trascrivo?
<Ryccardo> no
<Ryccardo> vai in fondo alla riga che devi aggiungere in pezzo
<Ryccardo> qual'è l'ultima parola?
<xtb> handoff, è lunga e va a capo
<Ryccardo> allora, scorri un po' indietro ed elimina il pezzo "quiet splash" così se si pianta durante l'avvio si vede cosa stava facendo…
<Ryccardo> poi torna in fondo ed aggiungi la parola: nomodeset
<xtb> cancello "quiet splash/"?
<Ryccardo> sì
<xtb> fatto
<xtb> c' una h in mezzo che resta lì
<Ryccardo> uhmm
<Ryccardo> mi scriveresti quel pezzo?
<xtb> ti scrivo anche il finale di root :/
<xtb> 92f3f4c8d721 ro h $vt_handoff nomodeset
<Ryccardo> mhm, togli quella h
<xtb> mah, fatto
<Ryccardo> vai avanti, sotto l'editor ti dice che tasti premere per bootare
<Ryccardo> e speriamo :)
<xtb> premere f10 oer avviare, direi che è quello
<Ryccardo> sì sì
<xtb> fatto, sono scorse schermate di testo, ora è nero
<xtb> mi sa che si è fermato così, sul nero
<Ryccardo> pffft
<Ryccardo> se premi crtl+alt+f1?
<xtb> uhm, niente
<Ryccardo> non saprei che dirti allora, mi dispiace… è un problema più grosso del modesetting (che capita relativamente spesso con driver video non perfetti)
<xtb> ma se adesso si riavvia che succede?
<Ryccardo> niente di peggio che spegnerlo forzatamente da acceso (presumo si sia piantato senza star usando il disco)
<xtb> fatto, proverei a riaccendere, e vedo che dice
<Ryccardo> ah, ogni volta che spegni si annullano le modifiche che hai scritto prima
<xtb> quindi sono al punto di prima, giusto?
<Ryccardo> se fossero andate ti avrei detto come renderle permanenti
<Ryccardo> già…
<xtb> sì infatti... ma quella roba di fare un boot con un altro kernel è fattibile?
<Ryccardo> in teoria sì
<Ryccardo> a proposito, se invece che premere E vai in giù dovresti avere i kernel vecchi se non sono stati tolti
<xtb_> non riucivo più a scrivere :/
<xtb_> dicevo, lì qualche soluzione provvisoria c'era, ma non capisco cosa sia
<xtb_> -.-
<xtb_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2142150
<Serpico> Ciao
<ado> ciao.. come cerco un file su una cartella che ne contiene tante?
<ado> ciao
<ado> cccc
<Ryccardo> cioè sai già il nome *e* la cartella?
<Ryccardo> non ho capito benissimo…
<Ryccardo> avrà avuto fretta
<Ryccardo> find /percorso/alla/cartella/più/esterna/dove/lo/vuoi/cercare -iname 'nome.del.file' -print
<Ryccardo> se qualcuno viole copincollarglielo se/quando torna
<Honshitsu> c'è qualcuno ????
<valepuddu> ciao ragazzi ho un problema del tipo dopo essere scattata la corrente a causa di un abbassamento ,ubuntu non legge più i 4.4 gb di memoria e cosi facendo non mi fa reinstallare il sofware in modo da rispristinare il tutto ..cosa posso fare affinche ubuntu possa tornare a leggere la memoria?preannuncio che è poco che uso ubuntu e sono poco pratico
#ubuntu-it 2014-05-05
<akis24> giorno
<Python_96> buongiorno ho un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu. Arrivato alla pagina di caricamento mi esce il messaggio:"panic occurred, switching to text console" come risolvo?
<akis24> Python_96: che versione installi ? su che pc ?
<Python_96> la 14.04 a 64 bit su un acer extensa
<akis24> Python_96: dovresti provare con qualche versione precedente  tipo la 12.04
<Python_96> guarda la 13.10 a me funzionava questa invece se la provo su virtual machine va ma se la installo non va
<akis24> Python_96: creod sia un problema di kernel infatti
<akis24> credo*
<akis24> Python_96: installi da usb o dvd ?
<Python_96> dvd
<akis24> Python_96: hai provato ad avviare in modalita' compatibile  credo ci sia nelle opzioni di avvio
<Python_96> modalità compatibile ovvero modalità provvisoria?
<akis24> Python_96: no è una opzione presente premendo f6 se non erro
<Python_96> a ok
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<manzip> voglio formattare una chiavina USB, ma dice che ho solo permessi di lettura (già seguito il forum e gparted, senza successo). idee?
<LoZioNe> Buongiorno :)
<Lab_> Buon giorno a tutti. Ho installato Ubuntu 14.04 su un vecchio pc AMD athlon xp 3200+ con 2gb di ram e scheda video geforce 5200 128mb. All'avvio dopo il login il desktop si muoveva a rilento, allora ho abilitato i driver proprietari. Da quel momento all'avvio dopo aver inserito la password compare una schermata nera con il solo cursore del mouse. Qualche suggerimento perfavore? grazie
<jester-> Lab_: hai installato il driver testato?
<jester-> Lab_: la 5200 vuole un legacy
<jester-> sperando che la retrocompatibiità la comprenda
<Lab_> jester-, sono andato in driver propietari e l'ho abilitato
<jester-> eh a quale
<jester-> ma
<Lab_> jester-, come?
<jester-> Lab_: di solito ci sono piu proposte
<Lab_> jester-, era l'unica proposta
<jester-> non ti ricordi il numero?
<manzip> voglio formattare una chiavina USB, ma dice che ho solo permessi di lettura (già seguito il forum e gparted, senza successo). idee?
<jester-> Lab_: 173?
<jester-> manzip: gparted chiede la pass ?
<Lab_> jester-, se non sbaglio la versione era proprio la 173
<jester-> Lab_: fai una prova
<jester-> al menu grum premi e  poi cerchi quiet splash e aggiungi nomodeset
<jester-> F10 per partire
<jester-> Lab_: schermo altrettanto vecchio?
<Lab_> jester-, già ho fatto questa prova, ma purtroppo il risultato è lo stesso
<Lab_> jester-, lo schermo è un lcd 17" non è nuovo assolutamente
<jester-> prova da ripristino, la menu scegli xsafe
<jester-> al
<Lab_> jester-, ho fatto anche questa prova, ma purtroppo si inchioda dopo aver sevelzionato xsafe
<jester-> Lab_: mi sa che non è piu supportata la 520  andrà con l'openin qualche maniera
<jester-> Lab_: prova con la 12.04
<jester-> lubuntu
<Lab_> jester-, è probabile, ma con in driver open è lentissimo. Volevo abilitare unity 2D ma purtroppo ho appreso che non è più supportato.
<jester-> Lab_: secondo me è un pc da lubuntu
<Lab_> jester-, infatti sto già scaricando la 12.04 :P
<jester-> max xubuntu
<Lab_> jester-, dici che avrò problemi anche con la 12.04 e unity?
<jester-> eh il p è quello che è
<Lab_> jester-, proverò con la 12.04 e ti farò sapere
<Guest75593> ciao, come faccio ad avviare un programma automaticamente all'avvio del sistema?
<jester-> Guest75593: lo metti in programmi avvio mipare
<Guest75593> jester-, ma in ubuntu 14.04 non c'è più
<jester-> non c'è nulla nei menu?
<manzip> jester-: si la chiede. e quando mi da sdb1 come in modalità sola lettura
<jester-> manzip: penna protetta?
<manzip> jester-: in che senso? io non ho attivato alcuna protezione e non mi vedo "interruttori" per la protezione
<jester-> manzip: cosa risponde il comando groups
<manzip> jester-: come /dove lo devo lanciare? il comando groups
<jester-> nel terminale
<manzip> jester-:linux adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare debian-tor
<jester-> manzip: 14.04?
<manzip> jester-:12.04.2 LTS
<jester-> manzip: l'useer non è nel gruppo admin e non puo usare sudo
<manzip> jester-: e quindi cosa devo fare?
<jester-> manzip: o lo aggiungi al gruppo conatro user con i poteri o ra recovery
<jester-> manzip: da ripristino arrivi al menu, abiliti la rete per aver il filesystema abilitato anche in scrittura, vai  in root
<jester-> manzip: adduser quelcheè admin
<manzip> jester-:è l'unico user che c'è su questa macchina. Dimmi te cosa fare. Considera che non sono un "mago" del terminale
<jester-> exit
<jester-> e parti normale
<jester-> è strano che non è nel gruppo
<manzip> jester-:credimi. unico utente dall'installazione
<manzip> jester-:ma se faccio su mi chiede la password e poi funzione da root!
<jester-> dalla 13.04 il gruppo è sudo
<manzip> jester-:io ho la 12.04
<jester-> non è che  hai abilitato toot per caso?
<jester-> aggiungi al gruppo admin
<manzip> jester-:se lo fatto non me ne sono accorto... ;)
<jester-> manzip: se è debian la storia cambia
<manzip> jester-:Ubuntu
<jester-> ve bè aggiungi l'utonto al gruppo admin
<manzip> jester-:come faccio ad aggiungere l'utente al gruppo admin?
<jester-> leggendo le indicazioni che ti si scrivono
<manzip> jester-:è che non ho capito bene cosa devo fare. Me lo puoi rispigare meglio, per favore
<_Kalce_> salve a tutti
<_Kalce_> io uso ubuntu kde 12.04
<_Kalce_> non trovo la maniera per formattare le pendrive
<_Kalce_> come posso fare?
<jester-> jester-> manzip: o lo aggiungi al gruppo conatro user con i poteri o ra recovery
<jester-> <jester-> manzip: da ripristino arrivi al menu, abiliti la rete per aver il filesystema abilitato anche in scrittura, vai  in root
<jester-> <jester-> manzip: adduser quelcheè admin
<jester-> _Kalce_: usa kparted
<jester-> _Kalce_: editor partizioni
<akis24> manzip: hai provato a formattare da  gparted ?
<_Kalce_> jester- , scusa sono un pò ignorante, dove lo trovo?
<jester-> _Kalce_: in sistema
<jester-> o scrivi editor nella ricerca
<_Kalce_> jester- , non ce l' ho.... lo trovo col gestore dei pacchetti?
<jester-> c'è sempre stato di serie
<jester-> _Kalce_: click sulla K dei menu, il alto c'è la ricerca, scrivi editor
<_Kalce_> jester- , scusa , sono un imbecille, è l' editor delle partizioni....giusto?
<jester-> eh
<jester-> la usb deve essere smontata
<_Kalce_> jester- ,  grazie mille ora provo
<_Kalce_> jester- ,  per formattarlo devo creare solo una nuova partizione?
<jester-> _Kalce_: la formatti e basta
<jester-> in fat32
<_Kalce_> jester- ,  non trovo l' opzione per formattarla
<jester-> _Kalce_: tasto destro sulla usb
<jester-> se hai un disco solo è sdb
<jester-> comunque sarà in fat e pochi gb
<_Kalce_> jester- ,  mi dà solo l' opzione : new partion table
<jester-> _Kalce_: che roba è
<jester-> le usb sono gi partizionate di solito
<jester-> _Kalce_: assicurati che sia la usb e fai la partizione in fat32
<_Kalce_> jester- , non sò . Il programma si chiama : kde partion manager 1.0.3
<manzip> jester-:per favore mi ripeteresti ancora come fare a aggiungere il mio utente al gruppo admin
<jester-> _Kalce_: assicurati nel senso che è facile formattare altro
<jester-> manzip: il comando è: addusr iltuouseer admin
<jester-> manzip: il comando è: adduser iltuouseer admin
<_Kalce_> jester- , si si... non voglio formattare altro . Per me sarebbe un suicidio
<manzip> jester-:non va perchè: "Solo l'utente root può aggiungere un utente o un gruppo al sistema."
<jester-> manzip: da recovery sei root
<manzip> jester-: come faccio ad andare in recovery
<jester-> manzip: al boot hai menu con la voce modalità ripristino
<manzip> jester-:ok. provo
<jester-> quindi abiliti la rete
<jester-> vai in root e dai il comando
<jester-> exit per uscire da root
<_Kalce_> jester- , forse ci sono riuscito... ho una chiavetta da 16gb ed ho una partizione vergine da 14,91... credo vada bene
<akis24> _Kalce_:  si a posto
<_Kalce_> jester- , grazie mille ... siete sempre preziosi
<_Kalce_> un saluto a tutto il canale
<_Kalce_> bye bye
<fausto> buongiorno, premetto che sono un neofita
<fausto> posso istallare ubunto su un pc inserito in una lan windows sul cui server c'è windows server?
<jester-> fausto: nel senso se poi dolo in lan ci vai?
<jester-> dopo*
<fausto> esatto
<jester-> fausto: non dovrebbe esserci problema
<manzip> jester-:ora sono su un altro pc. non riesco ad arrivare alla modalità recovery. Al boot non mi propone nulla parte e basta
<jester-> basta configurare
<jester-> manzip: tieni premuto maiusc
<manzip> jester-:provo subito
<fausto> grazie
<jester-> fausto: installi samba e system-config-samba che userai per configurare la lan
<fausto> jester-: ok, quindi prima installo ubuntu, poi samba e system-config-samba e configuro lan
<jester-> fausto: va poi detto al server winz di accettarti
<manzip> jester-:sono su terminale di root (dopo aver abilitato la rete). ho dato "adduser linux admin". lui dice: il gruppo <<admin>> non esite
<jester-> o quntomeno la pass per entrare, non si come sia combanato
<jester-> manzip: non serve ne su ne sudo su
<jester-> sei gia root in recovery
<jester-> hai il prompt #
<fausto> jester-: ok, intanto grazie
<manzip> jester-:si!. non ho dato ne su ne sudo! ma lui risponde che non esiste il gruppo admin. io ho dato il comando "adduser linux admin"
<jester-> manzip: sicuro che avere ubuntu?
<jester-> manzip: adduser linux sudo
<manzip> jester-:si! ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS
<jester-> manzip: no gruppo sudo ?
<manzip> jester-:prima di seguire le istruzioni del forum per sbloccare una chiavina USB il comando su funzionava!
<manzip> jester-:ora risponde che l'utente linux fa già parte del gruppo sudo
<jester-> manzip: sicuro hai fatto, in buona fede, qualche casino
<manzip> jester-:certo
<jester-> manzip: mica era nel gruppo sudo il tuo user
<jester-> si c'era
<jester-> ma secondo me serve il gruppo admin
<jester-> manzip: esci con exit a fai avvio normale
<manzip> jester-:come faccio a verificare se esiste il gruppo admin
<jester-> se dice che non c'è non cè
<manzip> jester-:ok. riavvio
<jester-> no dal menu
<jester-> fai avvio normale
<manzip> jester-:riavviato. ho provato un su da terminale. mi dice autenticazione non riuscita
<jester-> manzip: sudo apt-get update
<manzip> jester-:questo fa
<jester-> accetta la pass?
<manzip> jester-:si
<jester-> fa l'update ?
<manzip> jester-: come?
<jester-> sudo apt-get update che succede
<manzip> jester-: fa tutto regolarnente!
<jester-> allora dovrebbe anche formattare, prova con altra usb
<jester-> mi sa che il problema sia la usb
<manzip> jester-: ma su continua dirmi: autenticazione non riuscita
<jester-> manzip: facendo cosa
<jester-> se va a apt va anche il resto
<jester-> o non ti autentica manco con apt-get update
<manzip> jester-: ho provato la formattazione ma dice che filesystem è sola lettura
<jester-> manzip: è smontata la usb?
<manzip> jester-: si
<jester-> altra usb?
<manzip> jester-: grazie per ora. se non vado mi uccidono
<manzip> jester-: altra usb funziona
<jester-> allora è la usb bloccata o farlocca
<nuovoRob> akis24 ciao salve a tutti una domanda: come si fa ad essere certi che GParted mostri anhce tutte le partizioni nascoste? lo chiedo perchè i numeri non mi tornano: un disco da 170 Gb è diventato di 150...
<nuovoRob> ops, 151 Gb
<Sampei> Ciao gruppo, ho un problema con il mio Hard-Drive, improvvisamente non si monta piu'...  potreste aiutarmi a vedere se e' veramente andato oppure c'e' speranza?
<Sampei> grazie
<alfrex_> ciao a tutti
<alfrex_> a presto
<akis24> nuovoRob:  magari se posti una schermata di gparted vediamo
<akis24> Sampei: che disco intendi esterno o il disco di sistema ?
<Sampei> scusami mi sono dimenticato di scriverlo... e' esterno
<Sampei> dimmi dove posso postare lo screenshot
<akis24> !image | Sampei
<ubot-it> Sampei: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Sampei> ho un reboot necessario, rientro subito @akis24
<akis24> fai pure
<Maranza909> Buon giorno a tutti, sono nuovo e avrei bisogno di una mano con ubuntu 10.10
<akis24> Maranza909: la versione 10.10 non ha piu' supporto da un bel pezzo
<Maranza909> infatti ho modificato la directory per poterlo aggiornare almeno con lingua italiana ecc
<fabio_cc> !rilasci | Maranza909
<ubot-it> Maranza909: Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetto/rilasci
<sanpei> @akira24 ti posterei lo screen, ma nell'agiornare gparted non mi riconosce lHD esterno :/
<sanpei> aggiornare*
<Maranza909> il problema e' che vorrei  passare ud una nuova versione o comunque alla piu' recente, ma mi da errore sia da terminale e sia sulla gestione aggiornamenti
<akis24> sanpei:  sudo fdisk -l    dal terminale  e metti su pastebin
<Maranza909> ok
<sanpei> ok akira24
<akis24> Maranza909: sei troppo indietro come versione installane una supportata  12.04  oppure 14.04 ultima
<sanpei> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7398583/
<Fly80> ciao a tutti
<fabio_cc> !ciao | Fly80
<ubot-it> Fly80: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<akis24> sanpei: qui si legge solo un disco .. il disco non letto è usb ?
<sanpei> stavo per scrivere che il mio hd e' inserito
<akis24> sanpei: usb il disco ?
<sanpei> asp ho dato per la seconda volta il codice.ora e' cambiato ri posto
<Maranza909> akis scusa ma io voglio passare all'ultima versione il problema e' che ne da terminale ne dalla gestione aggiornamenti riesco
<fabio_cc> !aggiornamento | Maranza909
<ubot-it> Maranza909: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione#Avanzamento_di_versione
<sanpei> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7398603/
<sanpei> si usb
<akis24> Maranza909:  il problema e che non ci sono i repository per aggiornare ...
<fabio_cc> Maranza909, dalla 10.10 non puoi
<Maranza909> quindi re installo direttamente la nuova versione da capo corretto?
<fabio_cc> Maranza909, si, metti direttamente la 14.04, che è l'ultima
<fabio_cc> !installazione | Maranza909
<ubot-it> Maranza909: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<akis24> sanpei:  è presente il disco /sdb
<sanpei> ora lo vede, ma da scrivania e' ghost, non riesce a montarlo, e gparted non lo individua nemmeo :/
<Fly80> un paio di cosette da chiedervi: 1) thunderbird ha l'opzione/plugin per farlo partire in automatico al login nel sistema? 2) usando Unity, deve per forza stare aperto nella Launchbar piuttosto che nel Tray in alto (dove c'è già, insieme ad Empathy)?
<Maranza909> grazie mille
<fabio_cc> Fly80, basta che lo metti in "applicazioni di avvio"
<akis24> sanpei: apri il file manager e lo trovi di certo
<Fly80> fabio_cc, dove sarebbe?
<fabio_cc> Fly80, prova a scrivere "applicazioni d'avvio" nella dash
<Fly80> fermo, ho trovato: startup applications
<sanpei> come faccio akis24?
<fabio_cc> Fly80, si, se è in inglese...
<Fly80> fabio_cc, ho scritto in eng, sì
<fabio_cc> Fly80, aggiungi una voce con il comando "thunderbird"
<Fly80> il comando immagino sia thunderbird
<Fly80> ecco ok :)
<fabio_cc> Fly80, si :)
<akis24> apri una cartella  qualsiasi  dovresti trovare qualcosa del tipo  filesystem  ecc
<fabio_cc> Fly80, per quanto riguarda la tray, non ricordo se thunderbird ha un opzione riguardo questo, dovresti controllare nelle impostazioni, io non lo uso e l'ho rimosso
<sanpei> l;ho aperto ma nn lo trova....
<joke2k> ciao a tutti
<Fly80> fabio_cc, tu cosa usi per la mail?
<fabio_cc> !ciao | joke2k
<ubot-it> joke2k: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<fabio_cc> Fly80, attualmente solo la webmail di gmail
<akis24> sanova: posta screen con cartella aperta
<Fly80> fabio_cc, anche Empathy è necessario farlo partire in avvio?
<akis24> sanpei:  posta screen con cartella aperta
<fabio_cc> Fly80, ma ovviamente è questione di gusti e di necessità
<akis24> sorry sanova
<joke2k> ho dei pacchetti per cui mi dice: Unpacking nodejs (0.10.28-1chl1~trusty1) over (0.10.25~dfsg2-2ubuntu1) ...
<joke2k> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/nodejs_0.10.28-1chl1~trusty1_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<joke2k>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/man/man1/node.1.gz', which is also in package nodejs-legacy 0.10.25~dfsg2-2ubuntu1
<Fly80> fabio_cc, no certo, per lavoro mi serve fare il check più spesso, e con google non si può impostarla
<joke2k> vorrei installare tilemill... ma nn ci riesco
<fabio_cc> Fly80, capisco
<sanpei> http://imagebin.org/309166
<fabio_cc> Fly80, per quanto riguarda empathy, puoi fare allo stesso modo di thunderbird
<Fly80> fabio_cc, sì
<akis24> joke2k: se ci spieghi un po' tutto è meglio  in seguito a cosa ? che stavi facendo ?
<joke2k> akis24, tnx, ubuntu 14.04, ho gia' nodejs installato (apt-get install..) e provando ad installare tilemill
<joke2k> mi da quell'errore
<akis24> sanpei:  che opzioni hai su  " visualizazzione " ?
<joke2k> come se non riuscisse ad aggiornare il pacchetto nodejs
<joke2k> sudo apt-get install nodejsReading package lists... Done
<joke2k> Building dependency tree
<joke2k> Reading state information... Done
<joke2k> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<joke2k>   gyp libc-ares-dev libc-ares2 libjs-node-uuid libv8-3.14-dev libv8-3.14.5
<joke2k> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/nodejs_0.10.28-1chl1~trusty1_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<fabio_cc> !paste | joke2k
<ubot-it> joke2k: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<joke2k>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/man/man1/node.1.gz', which is also in package nodejs-legacy 0.10.25~dfsg2-2ubuntu1
<joke2k> dpkg-deb: error: subprocess paste was killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<joke2k> Processing triggers for man-db (2.6.7.1-1) ...
<fabio_cc> joke2k, basta incollare
<joke2k> Errors were encountered while processing:
<joke2k>  /var/cache/apt/archives/nodejs_0.10.28-1chl1~trusty1_amd64.deb
<joke2k> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<joke2k> scusate tutti
<joke2k> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7398647/
<sanpei> vorrei postarti lo screen ma non posso akis24:
<akis24> sanpei: e come mai usi  root  ?
<sanpei> sono uscito dal root
<fabio_cc> joke2k, adesso sai che devi usare pastebin :D
<fabio_cc> !paste | joke2k
<ubot-it> joke2k: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<joke2k> lo sapevo gia....
<fabio_cc> joke2k, bene
<akis24> sanpei: hai solo qualche impostazione da sistemare credo che non ti rende possibile vedere il disco
<joke2k> e' che creato l'url... nn mel-ha copiato bene XD
<fabio_cc> joke2k, ok
<joke2k> nn so se prima sono arrivate le mie scuse a tutto il chan
<akis24> joke2k: beni metti su pastebin tutto l'output e poi incolla indirizzo qui
<joke2k> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7398647/
<akis24> bene*
<joke2k> XD
<fabio_cc> joke2k, si, non ho fatto in tempo a leggere, il kick era solo per non incasinare troppo il chan
<sanpei> lo sto vedendo, ti posto lo screen
<sanpei> http://imagebin.org/309168
<sanpei> ma non lo apre
<joke2k> [qualcuno conosce thesaltydog?]
<sanpei> lampeggia il led come se stesse cercando di aprirlo, ma all'infinito
<akis24> joke2k:  prova a dare un sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade  vedi che dice  e usa pastebin
<fabio_cc> joke2k, tranquillo nessun problema, ripeto il kick serviva solo ad interrompere l'incollamento :D
<joke2k> fabio_cc, spero che mi hai kickato in tempo O__O'
<akis24> sanpei: che versione usi ?
<fabio_cc> joke2k, insomma, un bel pò di righe le hai mandate lol
<sanpei> akis24: e questo e' quello che compare quando cerco di aprire "elements" http://imagebin.org/309169
<joke2k> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7398665/
<sanpei> kubuntu
<sanpei> scusa..errore di sintassi..xubuntu
<joke2k> akis24, sostanzialmente dice "The following packages have unmet dependencies: node-gyp : Depends: nodejs-dev"
<fabio_cc> joke2k, hai provato a dare sudo apt-get -f install
<joke2k> fabio_cc, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7398673/
<joke2k> ho provato a cancellare il /var/cache/apt/archives/nodejs_0.10.28-1chl1~trusty1_amd64.deb
<joke2k> ma nn cambia nulla
<akis24> sanpei: vai su > impostazioni > preferenze gestore file  > avanzate e vedi se è spuntata l'opzione  " abilita la gestione dei volumi "
<sanpei> ok akis24:
<joke2k> dannato tilemill.... mi sa che ha fatto un casino assurdo
<akis24> joke2k: tilemill è presente nei repo ufficiali ?
<joke2k> no
<akis24> joke2k: ecco spiegato il mistero ..
<sanpei> e' selezionata akis24:
<joke2k> questo e' lo script che installa tilemill su ubuntu (o meglio dovrebbe): http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7398680/
<akis24> joke2k: non diamo supporto a programmi esterni ai repo ufficiali
<joke2k> mi sembra giusto
<fabio_cc> joke2k, deve essere successo un bel casino, è sempre sconsigliato aggiungere repo esterni non ufficiali
<akis24> sanpei: vai su  > scrivania > icone > vedi se è spuntato " dispositivi rimovibili "
<joke2k> provo a cavarmela da solo, se vi viene in mente qualche indizio ve ne sarei grato
<sanpei> e' selezionato... dopo qualche minuto che il mio hd esterno e' stato letto dalla macchina, mi e' comparso una finestra che ora ti posto akis24:
<joke2k> [piallo nodejs e lo install nuovamente]
<sanpei> akis24: http://imagebin.org/309174
<fabio_cc> joke2k, togli quei repository dal source.list
<fabio_cc> joke2k, poi cerca di rimuovere i pacchetti installati
<nuovoRob> akis24 rieccomi scusa. Ho postato lo screenshot di GParted in http://imagebin.org/309172 E' possibile che sia sparoito il 15% dell'HD?
<fabio_cc> joke2k, dai anche sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<akis24> sanpei: quel disco è da un terabyte se non erro che hai li dentro ?
<sanpei> si e' da un tera akis24:
<sanpei> ed e' pieno :/
<fabio_cc> joke2k, poi dovrebbe aiutare anche sudo apt-get -f install
<akis24> sanpei: c'è qualche problema a leggerlo  credo   per questo non lo vedi
<fabio_cc> joke2k, il repository incriminato è: ppa:developmentseed/mapbox
<sanpei> da cosa potrebbe pendere?
<fabio_cc> joke2k, devi toglierlo da /etc/apt/sources.list
<akis24> nuovoRob: io vedo una partizione da 149 giga e di cui 147.05 disponibili  dove è il problema
<nuovoRob> akis24 che il disco è di 170 Gb ne ho persi 20 che non è poco visto il disco piccolo per i miei disegni e doc...
<nuovoRob> akis24 sai come mai non mostra i 20 Gb che mancano?
<akis24> sanpei: errore del filesystem  o formattazione ecc
<nuovoRob> akis24 è che quel computer ancora mi serve. C'è Ubuntu 12.04 LTS ma devo metterci un monte di coumenti e prima vorrei sitemarlo a puntino.
<akis24> nuovoRob: ti ripeto io vedo  149.05 totale e 147.05 disponibili
<sanpei> che alternative ho akis24: devo formattarlo? devo buttarlo via? mi piacerebbe salvare almeno le foto di questa unita' esterna.
<nuovoRob> akis24 appunto, come mai non vede tutti i 170 Giga? non dovrebbe comparire uno spazio non allocato grigio di 20 Gb ?
<nuovoRob> in realtà la partizione l'ha fatta Ubuntu perchè l'ho installato dopo la formattazione dell'HD
<nuovoRob> formattato automaticamente - credo - durante l'installazione
<akis24> nuovoRob: sudo fdisk -l  da terminale e metti su pastebin
<joke2k> grazie fabio_cc e akis24 ... ho rimosso il ppa, update, autoremove con purga, -f install... e tutto ha ripreso
<akis24> bene joke2k
<fabio_cc> joke2k, bene :)
<fabio_cc> !repository | joke2k, ti farebbe bene una lettura a
<ubot-it> joke2k, ti farebbe bene una lettura a: Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu
<joke2k> sicuramente ^
<akis24> sanpei: viene alimentato dalla porta usb per caso ?
<nuovoRob> akis24 pastebin.ubuntu.com/7398757/
<sanpei> akis24: si, e' alimentto dalla porta usb
<sanpei> alimentato*
<akis24> sanpei: potrebbe essere un problema di alimentazione insufficiente mettigli un alimentatore esterno
<sanpei> mm dici di cambiare il case ?
<akis24> sanpei: di solito questi dischi esterni hanno la possibilita' di essere alimentati con alimentatore esterno  prova..   a volte le usb non riescono a fornire alimentazione sufficiente per farli funzionare
<sanpei> questa unita' esterna ha un solo ingresso dove puo' essere inserito il cavo che va' al pc/portatile... ho un'altra' unita' esterna che funziona con il cavo di alimentazione, posso provare a sostituire le due memorie.
<akis24> sanpei: oppure prova a cambiare porta  o prova su altro pc se viene visto
<sanpei> ok vado a provare sul mac
<akis24> nuovoRob: posta il link correttamente
<nuovoRob> <--- ha i seguenti problemi: 1) un disco da 170 Gb ne mostra 160 e ne usa al massimo 151 e mi sta aiutando akis24. Ma il problema peggiore è questo:   2) su un altro computer devo fare un downgrade da 14.04 a 12.04 perchè riprendendo a lavorare non ho tempo per risolvere i problemi che 14.04 mi ha presentato. Cancellerei la partizione ma non so farlo con sicurezza...temo di rovinare il grub e il mbr di Win7
<nuovoRob> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7398757/
<nuovoRob> scusa l'ho copiato dal computer che ha il problema di riconoscimento dello spazio dell'HD
<nuovoRob> a mano ho dimenticato http://
<fabio_cc> nuovoRob, la capacità effettiva di un disco è sempre inferiore a quella nominale, una volta formattato per via della tabella delle partizioni
<fabio_cc> nuovoRob, sudo lshw -C disk
<akis24> nuovoRob: che una parte non appaia è normale tra partizioni varie   e formattazione  la capacita' nominale  è differente da quella disponibile
<nuovoRob> fabio_cc e akis24 è possibile che da 170 Gb nominali finisca a 151Gb ? è più del 10% è normale?
<akis24> nuovoRob:  si esattamente
<fabio_cc> nuovoRob, secondo me è 160 GB nominali, posta l'output di quel comando per favore
<akis24> nuovoRob: fattene  una ragione  http://imagebin.org/309178   è il mio da 500 nominale vedi quanti ne ho realmente ...
<nuovoRob> fabio_cc http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7398824/
<fabio_cc> nuovoRob, size: 149GiB (160GB)
<fabio_cc> nuovoRob, guarda che è un 160 GB
<fabio_cc> nuovoRob, formattato scende a 149
<nuovoRob> fabio_cc e akis24 mi rassegno, buono saperlo e grazie per l'informazione. Posso sottoporre l'altro problema?
<fabio_cc> nuovoRob, tutte le domande che vuoi, purché riguardino ubuntu :)
<nuovoRob> akis24 anche il tuo ha perso in proporzione quindi mi rassereno... : )
<nuovoRob> devo fare un downgrade da 14.04 a 12.04 perchè riprendendo a lavorare non ho tempo per risolvere i problemi che 14.04 mi ha presentato. Cancellerei la partizione di Ubuntu senza toccare Windows 7 ma non so farlo con sicurezza...temo di rovinare il grub e il mbr di Win7 che deve stare disponibile e funzionante
<nuovoRob> krabador ciao
<krabador> !installazione | nuovoRob
<ubot-it> nuovoRob: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> nuovoRob, alla scelta di dove installare scegli "altro" , assegni la partizione a mano, vai avanti, e buona installazione
<nuovoRob> krabador ho letto. Specialmente quello in inglese dice di stare attenti e questo mi ha messo timore. Per cancellare la partizione e farla rifare all'installazione automatica "Altro", posso farlo con GParted che c'è nel LiveDVD?
<krabador> !installazione | nuovoRob
<ubot-it> nuovoRob: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> nuovoRob, alla scelta di dove installare scegli "altro" , assegni la partizione a mano, vai avanti, e buona installazione
<sanpei> akira24: non riesco ad aprirla, grazie cmq
<sanpei> akis24: *
<nuovoRob> krabador il link Installazione è generico e quello Installazione/Grafica è specifico per chi ha Windows?
<sanpei> akis24: scusami ho provato ad installare rstudio ma all'avvio mi da questo errore Unable to find an installation of R on the system (which R didn't return valid output); Unable to locate R binary by scanning standard locations
 * fabio_cc is away: non ci sono
<fabio_> giorno
<fabio_> scusate ma ubuntu 14.04 dalla pag di log non mi funzia il tasto arresta sistema..
<krabador> fabio_, la schermata di login?
<fabio_> si krabador
<fabio_> buonasera krabador
<krabador> fabio_, ad apertura sistema, o quando cambi utente?
<fabio_> ad apertura
<fabio_> krabador,
<krabador> fabio_, che hardware?
<fabio_> 3 ghz
<fabio_> 8 gb ram
<krabador> fabio_, se ti chiedono che macchina hai , gli rispondi 1.3 turbo diesel?
<fabio_> pentium i7
<krabador> fabio_, sei su ubuntu adesso ?
<fabio_> si
<fabio_> otcore
<fabio_> ottacore
<krabador> fabio_, apri il terminale, manda sudo lshw
<krabador> !pastebin | fabio_
<ubot-it> fabio_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> incolla il contenuto in questo sito
<fabio_> moooooooo
<fabio_> 2 gg
<fabio_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7398958/ krabador
<krabador> fabio_, sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<krabador> va alla linea        GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<krabador> cambiala con        GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi=force"
<krabador> salva
<fabio_> provo? krabador
<krabador> aspetta
<krabador> sudo update-grub
<fabio_> pasto? krabador
<krabador> fabio_, si
<krabador> rimanda poi sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<krabador> e fa il pastebin anche di quello
<fabio_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7398991/ krabador
<fabio_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7398998/ krabador
<krabador> fabio_, ok, riavvia
<fabio_> oki
<fabio_> thx krabador
<fabio_> krabador,  https://sites.google.com/site/geanytechnology/ubuntu/come-integrare-google-drive-in-una-cartella-di-sistema-in-ubuntu-14-04  sta giuda è sicura?
<fabio_> cioè è rischioso aggiungere quel ppa?
<sacarde> ciao
<fabio_> ? krabador
<fradeb> salve a tutti
<fradeb> io ho preparato una usb bootable con xubuntu
<fradeb> la ho preparato con il programma preinstallato in un ubuntu
<fradeb> inserendola però nel pc e avviandolo non accade nulla
<fradeb> avete consigli?
<sferrini> fradeb: hai impostato di partire da usb nel boot?
<krabador> fabio_, ppa vari sono sconsigliati e non si fa assisstenza qui, a sistemi con ppa
<fradeb> ho impostato come bios "removable dev.
<krabador> fradeb, non hai un tasto di scelta rapida di boot, in avvio del notebook?
<nuovoRob> per favore qualcuno sa dove posso chiedere come si cambia directory in dos? il comando "cd d:" non mi funziona e nemmeno "chdir d:" Dove trovo aiuto? grazie, scusate l'ot
<sacarde> ho una vm con ubuntu12.04
<sacarde> e aggiungendo a; kernel: xforcevesa
<sacarde> vorrei che usasse i driver vesa
<sferrini> nuovoRob: dos o ms-dos? Comunque prova d: senza cd
<sacarde> invece da xorg.0.log vedo gli stessi driver
<krabador> nuovoRob, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=comandi+dos
<nuovoRob> sferrini Graziee!
<sferrini> nuovoRob: Di nulla :)
<fradeb> forse u
<fradeb> ora prov
<fradeb> o
<sacarde> ma se aggiungo: xforcevesa al kernel... e' come avviare in recovery ?
<krabador> sav+
<krabador> sacarde,  hai aggiunto   GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="xforcevesa" in grub?
<sacarde> lo aggiungo a mano in grub
<fradeb> no non lo trovo
<fradeb> altri consigli? ci ringrazio
<krabador> fradeb, il successo del boot da usb dipende da bios a bios, oltre che dal programma
<fradeb> krabador, cosa potrei fare a tuo parere?
<krabador> fradeb, sempre da ubuntu, scarica la iso, inserisci la chiavetta, verifica il nome del device che il sistema gli ha assegnato , con sudo fdisk -l , manda poi , sempre da terminale dd if=/percorso/file.iso of=/dev/sdx
<krabador> fradeb, dove la x è la lettera che il sistema ha assegnato al device
<fradeb> ti ringraio, provo subito e ti dico
<fradeb> *ringrazio
<krabador> senza numero finale
<krabador> fradeb, per sicurezza, dopo aver dato sudo fdisl -l , e verificato il device, manda un sudo umount /dev/sdx
<krabador> fradeb, prima di mandare il comando dd
<fradeb> se scrivo fdisk -1
<fradeb> mi dice fdisk: operazione non valida --"1"
<nuovoRob> è -elleminuscolo non uno
<fradeb> ops, me ne vergogno
<nuovoRob> guarda l'ora (17, con 1) nella colonna di sinistra di questa chat e vedrai la differenza
<nuovoRob> fradeb fai copia/incolla dei comandi che krabador ti indica, così sei più sicuro
<krabador> fradeb,  sudo fdisk -l , non scordarti di sudo
<fradeb> è possibile che si chiami /dev/sdb1?
<krabador> fradeb, si
<krabador> fradeb, allora manda sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<fradeb> fatto
<krabador> e dd if=/percorso/file.iso of=/dev/sdb
<krabador> senza 1 alla fine
<krabador> fradeb, quanti hd ha il pc in questione ?
<fradeb> bene ho mandato il comando
<krabador> fradeb, puoi mandare pastebin di sudo fdisk -l
<krabador> !pastebin | fradeb
<ubot-it> fradeb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fradeb> krabdor, ne ha due di hd: C: e E:
<krabador> fradeb, manda il pastebin di sudo fdisk -l
<krabador> fradeb, manda il pastebin di sudo fdisk -l
<fradeb> arrivo subito
<krabador> fradeb, e dimmi pure il comando dd che hai mandato di preciso
<fradeb> devo uscire da qua per entrare in chat dal pc ubuntu
<nuovoRob> fradeb puoi caricare la schermata da un pc e inviare l'indirizzo da un altro pc
<krabador> fradeb, se potevi entrare di la, ti sarebbe convenuto entrare direttamente da li'
<fradeb_> eccomi
<fradeb_> potresti ripetermi il sito web per incollare
<nuovoRob> krabador mica sai dove trovo come cancellare un file con nome invalido? sono ot lo so... :/ se tu potessi dare un'occhiata alla parte in basso di questa immagine...http://imagebin.org/309188
<nuovoRob> fradeb SCROLLA!
<jester-> !paste
<nuovoRob> ehehe
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> !pastebin | fradeb
<ubot-it> fradeb: please see above
<krabador> !chat | nuovoRob
<ubot-it> nuovoRob: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> nuovoRob, non lo puo' fare , se ha cambiato pc, datti una calmata.
<fradeb_> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7399341/
<krabador> fradeb_, bene, aspetta che finisce, ci mette circa 5 min
<krabador> fradeb_, aspetta il ritorno del cursore nel terminale
<nuovoRob> krabador scusa
<fradeb_> aspetto
<fradeb_> ok, ha smesso di lampeggaire il cursore,
<fradeb_> mi sento che sta per accadere qualcosa
<krabador> fradeb_, se è tornata la linea col tuo nome
<fradeb_> no non ancora
<krabador> nome@nome-DOTS:~$
<krabador> fradeb_, aspetta
<fradeb_> aspetto, quanto dovrebbe metterci ancora?
<krabador> fradeb_, se la porta è 1.1 potrebbe metterci mezz'ora
<fradeb_> bene, non c'è fretta
<fradeb_> dopo sai già dirmi cosa fare?
<bubu> ciao a tutti, ho installato lubuntu su un netbook toshiba nb200 c'è un equalizzatore x audio migliore?
<krabador> fradeb_, provi a farla partire dal pc in cui vuoi farle partire
<fradeb_> krabador, ma la chiavetta doveva avere il file iso all'interno o doveva essere vuota?
<fradeb_> krabador, ma la chiavetta doveva avere il file iso all'interno o doveva essere vuota?
<krabador> fradeb_, la dovevi cancellare
<fradeb_> ecco dove ho sbagliato
<fradeb_> non la ho formattata
<fradeb_> rifaccio tutto
<krabador> fradeb_, bravo
<krabador> no
<krabador> aspetta che finisce
<krabador> altrimenti fotti la penna
<fradeb_> saà meglio ;)
<fradeb_> ma krabador
<fradeb_> se io formatto la chiavetta e poi eseguo i comandi, la rendo direttamente bootable
<krabador> fradeb_, e la cosa ti dispiace?
<fradeb_> o devo poi usare unetbootin o creatore di dischi?
<fradeb_> no in realtà non mi dispice affatto, ma non capisco perchè creatore di dischi non abbia funzionato
<krabador> fradeb_, il bios hanno impostazioni diverse, per vedere le periveriche di boot
<fradeb_> capisco
<fradeb_> intanto aspettiamo che finisca
<Fly80> ragazzi, esiste una sorta di monitor grafico per avviare/fermare il servizio postgresql?
<Fly80> magari da mettere sul desktop o sulla tray
<fradeb_> krabador, bene ha finito
<fradeb_> ora provo di nuovo tutto
<fradeb_> prima formatto
<krabador> fradeb_, prova comunque a mandarla
<krabador> fradeb_, in boot
<fradeb_> orma la ho inizializzata
<fradeb_> rifaccio tutto
<krabador> "inizializzata" ?
<fradeb_> dicono cosi formattare su mac
<fradeb_> krabdor, il comando of: va sdb o sdb 1?
<fradeb_>  apertura di "/dev/sdb" non riuscita: Permesso negato, krabddor
<fradeb_>  apertura di "/dev/sdb" non riuscita: Permesso negato, krabdor
<fradeb_>  apertura di "/dev/sdb" non riuscita: Permesso negato, krabador
<krabador> fradeb_, sudo umount /dev/sdb
<krabador> fradeb_, estrai la penna
<krabador> fradeb_, la reinserisci
<krabador> fradeb_, sudo gparted
<fradeb_> si
<fradeb_> la ho reinserita, ma sufo gparted mi dà command not found
<krabador> fradeb_, sudo
<fradeb_> sudo si
<krabador> fradeb_, se non ce l'hai sudo apt-get install gparted && sudo gparted
<krabador> !imagebin | fradeb_
<ubot-it> fradeb_: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> fradeb_, ma provala 'sta chiavetta, prima
<fradeb_> funziona normalmente!
<fradeb_> http://imagebin.org/309200
<fradeb_> http://imagebin.org/309200, krabadro
<fradeb_> http://imagebin.org/309200, krabador
<raino> salve
<raino> hello
<compudario> problema dopo upgrade a Lubuntu 14.04, non accetta password login
<krabador> fradeb_, BEN
<krabador> bene
<compudario> su due pc diversi
<compudario> immagino che sia un problema diffuso a questo punto
<krabador> compudario, ctrl alt f2
<krabador> compudario, fa il login testuale
<compudario> fatto..
<compudario> krabador, fatto login testuale
<compudario> problema dopo upgrade a Lubuntu 14.04, non accetta password login,su due pc diversi,immagino che sia un problema diffuso a questo punto
<jester-> compudario: anche da testuale non ti autentica?
<gnomo> ciao a tutti
<gnomo> sapreste dirmi quando scarico un'applicazione dove la ritrovo in lubuntu?
<gnomo> l'applicazione è AdeskBar
<jester-> gnomo: da dove hai scarregato
<gnomo> http://www.lffl.org
<compudario> problema dopo upgrade a Lubuntu 14.04, non accetta password login,su due pc diversi,immagino che sia un problema diffuso a questo punto
<compudario> fatto login testuale .. entro
<jester-> gnomo: penso in Scaricati se il tuo browser non è impostato diversamene
<jester-> compudario: sudo apt-get install --reinstall lightdm
<compudario> ok
<gnomo> jester ...... esatto è in scaricati ma per installarla come devo fare?
<jester-> gnomo: se è un file .deb doppioclick sperando che non ti sminchi il sistema
<gnomo> ho cliccato 2 volte e mi ha estratto i files ..... non è .deb
<jester-> non è consigliabile installare roba esterna ai repo ufficiaaali
<jester-> gnomo dovrebbe esserci readme e intall da leggere
<gnomo> si è vero.... hai ragione
<gnomo> nel redme....mi dice....Install dir : /usr/share/adeskbar/....devo inserire questa riga in terminal?
<compudario> jester, fatto, riavviato, purtroppo il probelma persiste, al login grafico do la pwd , lo schermo diventa nero due secondi e poi torna a chiedermi la pwd di nuovo
<cybernova> compudario, loggati da testuale e posta il contenuto di /var/log/lightdm.log
<jester-> compudario: suo apt-get install gdm e quando chiede mettilo a default
<compudario> ok
<jester-> compudario: prima fai come chiede cybernova
<cybernova> compudario, bastano anche le ultime 5 righe e vediamo cosa dice
<compudario> .. adesso mi ha chiesto il default.. ok ..
<EManuele> c'è nessuno che può darmi una amno?
<EManuele> manio
<jester-> !qualcuno | EManuele
<ubot-it> EManuele: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<compudario> hai ragione Jester.. visto dopo.
<compudario> mi devo assentare --
<EManuele> Allora, io ho scaricato ubuntu 14.04 LTS, volevo prima provarlo allora, ho avviato la prova ed il wi fi non andava, anche se usaavo il driver di ubuntu non partiva perchè?
<jester-> EManuele: cheda wifi marca tipo?
<EManuele> BRadcom
<gnomo> grazie a tu
<gnomo> tutti
<gnomo> jester ho disinstallato come mi hai consigliato
<gnomo> grazie ciao
<jester-> EManuele: per la broadcom serve installare driver ed eventuale firware, devi installare e collegarti col cavo
<EManuele> Dove posso trovare questi driver? POsso farlo senza collegare ilc avo?
<jester-> EManuele: sono sono nei repo
<jester-> EManuele: è buono anche il cellofono e usb internet key
<Geno2598> Buongiorno, ho Lubuntu 14.04 su un vecchio pc. Come faccio a velocizzarlo?
<cybernova> Geno2598, ah se non si è velocizzato mettendoci lubuntu è da rottamare il pc
<EManuele> Se scarico i driver che servono, li metto su chiavetta e poi li installo funziona?
<jester-> Geno2598 poareto prova con puppylinux o simile
<Geno2598> ok
<Geno2598> grazie
<jester-> meno di lubntu in convento non passa
<CloudySky> Ciao a tutti, ho un problemino riguardo l'aliminazione di un file che si trova nella home... Avendolo reso "immutabile" col comando chattr +i, ora dando il comando contrario e tentando di eliminarlo mi da sempre accesso negato, ho provato anche col Dolphin da root ma nisba suggerimenti? Grazie.
<CloudySky> Eliminazione*
<cybernova> CloudySky, sudo chattr -i file
<cybernova> e poi lo rimuovi normalmente
<CloudySky> spe eh
<CloudySky> cybernova:  sono proprio un mongolo... Non mettevo il sudo all'inizio Grazie adesso son riuscito :D
<BILLY77> buonasera
<cybernova> CloudySky, di nulla, la man page aiuta molto dacci una lettura quandi ti trovi in difficoltà
<BILLY77> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<cybernova> !qualcuno | BILLY77
<ubot-it> BILLY77: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<BILLY77> ok
<BILLY77> ho installato xubuntu 14.04 su un vecchio pc
<BILLY77> il problema è google chrome
<BILLY77> dopo l'instllazione lo trovo tr le app internet
<BILLY77> ma se ci clicco sopra non parte
<BILLY77> vorrei sapere come poter risolvere questo problema
<BILLY77> grazie
<cybernova> BILLY77, da terminale dpkg -l | grep chrom
<cybernova> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<BILLY77> devo scrivere da terminale dpkg -l | grep chrom ?
<cybernova> BILLY77, si e poi copiare l'output e incollarlo su pastebin seguendo le istruzioni
<BILLY77> ok
<billy77_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7400048/
<billy77_> FATTO
<cybernova> billy77_, da dove l'hai installato google chrome?
<billy77_> l'ho scaricato da google
<jester-> è il deb di gogl che aggiunge anche un repo
<billy77_> e l'ho installato da software center
<billy77_> perché cliccandoci sopra mi si è aperto software center
<jester-> billy77_: lo ha installato e basta
<billy77_> scusate ma sono un novizio
<jester-> billy77_: non centra coi repo ufficiali
<jester-> ha eseguito il lavoro e basta, apri un terminale
<jester-> billy77_: google-chrome-stable
<billy77_> cosa  devo fare jeseter x risolvere?
<billy77_> ok
<billy77_> aperto
<jester-> e da icona no?
<jester-> billy77_: google-chrome-stable
<jester-> nel terminale
<jester-> lo apre?
<billy77_> no
<billy77_> ma sento l'hd che gira
<jester-> il terminale da qualche errore?
<billy77_> no
<jester-> billy77_: pc molto vecio?
<jester-> poca ram?
<billy77_> amd 1300mhz
<billy77_> i gb ram
<billy77_> 1 gb
<jester-> la cpu è molto scarsa
<billy77_> 166mhz single channel
<jester-> pc da lubuntu e anche meno
<jester-> billy77_: firefox lo apre?
<billy77_> avevo lubuntu
<billy77_> ma neanche li google funzionava
<billy77_> si firefox va perfettamente
<jester-> lubuntu è la piu  leggera
<CloudySky> jester-: Ho risolto il problema delle righe fastidiose con kaffeine... Abilitando il driver opengl nelle impostazioni di xine... La chiavetta però non mi riceve canali tipo italia 1 hd rete 4 hd ecc, gli unici due hd che riceve sono canale 5 hd e rai hd. Forse avevi ragione riguardo alla non perfetta compatibilità...
<billy77_> credevo che chrome fosse come firefox
<billy77_> in termini di "peso"
<jester-> billy77_: hai messo quello google non che non è l'ideale
<jester-> come peso oramai siamo li
<billy77_> come mai quindi non parte?
<jester-> tempo di apertura piu o meno lo stesso
<billy77_> forse ho fatto qualche errore nell'installarlo?
<jester-> billy77_: prechè è non essendo da repo ufficiali non è tanto digeribile
<billy77_> ok
<billy77_> non c'è modo quindi ?
<billy77_> ho un altro pc con xubuntu e chrome funziona perfettamente
<billy77_> solo su questo pc non lo apre
<jester-> provare quello da repo ma va modificato sources.list visto che il deb aggiunge una url repo senza< chiedere il permesso
<billy77_> ok
<billy77_> come si fa?
<billy77_> puoi aiutarmi?
<jester-> billy77_: piu che un pc è un reperto e le retrocompatibilità non è eterna
<billy77_> c'è un modo per vedere che caratteristiche hardware ha questo pc da xubuntu?
<jester-> sudo lswh
<jester-> ma gia dalla cpu avra almeno 15 / 20 anni
<jester-> in elettronica sono 2 secoli
<billy77_> lswh command not found
<jester-> billy77_: sudo lshw
<billy77_> ok
<billy77_> te lo metto su pastebin?
<jester-> si
<billy77_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7400129/
<jester-> billy77_: termine di paragone è la bisnonna sui 150 anni
<billy77_> ehehehe
<billy77_> comunque la cpu e 3ghz giusto?
<billy77_> eppure navigo ala grande
<jester-> ntroduction date	21-Mar-01
<jester-> billy77_: anche col triciclo si gira tranquillo
<jester-> billy77_: la cpu è 1300hz  che poi amd le pompava
<jester-> divendo che erano come gli intel a quella velocita ma in realtà erano piu scarsi
<billy77_> vabbeh che devo fa, lo butto?
<jester-> billy77_: ma no usalo per quello che fa senza pretendere
<billy77_> mi serve solo per navigare e poco più
<jester-> se ff funza usalo
<billy77_> solo che vorrei  metterci chrome
<billy77_> ma non ce se la fa
<billy77_> almeno con le mie conoscenze
<jester-> billy77_: per quale ragione? cromo è un fork malfatto di non ricordo cosa, di buono ha solo google nel nome
<billy77_> xke firefox non mi fa vedere i video su  youtube
<billy77_> e poi xke chrome mi importa tuti i preferiti che ho su chrome
<jester-> billy77_: basta installare flashplugin-installer e i porni li vedi
<billy77_> ahahaha ma quali porni
<billy77_> ho detto youtube non youporn
<jester-> scometto che nemmeno sai cosa sono
<billy77_> no infatti a 37 anni non so cosa siano
<jester-> eh
<billy77_> sono nato ieri
<jester-> come il tuo pc
<jester-> chissa quante ne ha viste
<billy77_> già
<billy77_> insomma devo rinunciarci?
<jester-> se metti quello da repo non ha flash inorporato
<billy77_> quale sarebe? chromium?
<jester-> si
<billy77_> no, quello non mi importa i preferiti
<billy77_> già provato
<jester-> togli lo stable e metti chromium-browser a vedere come butta
<jester-> ma va o no
<billy77_> quello funzia
<billy77_> va va chromium
<jester-> come volevasi dimostrare
<jester-> se non importa i preferiti che ci vuoi fare
<billy77_> ma la mia domanda è perche sul laptop che ho del 2003 google chrome funziona?
<jester-> billy77_: perchè la nonna di 80 fa meglio di quella da 150?
<billy77_> quindi è un problema hardware?
<jester-> minghia pc con quelle caratteristiche è un cimelio, non lo trovi piu manco ai mercatini
<billy77_> pensa che ci gira pure win7
<billy77_> pensavo che con linux andava meglio
<jester-> anche lubuntu ci gira
<billy77_> si pure lubuntu
<jester-> billy77_: sfatiamo la favola che linux ti cambi la nonna da 150 con due da 75
<billy77_> ma neanche li chrome funziona
<jester-> billy77_: quindi pare logico che è troppo pesante con l'hw o con qualche parte del pc
<calimero8282> ciao a tutti ragazzi, ho installato lubu 14.10 ma non riesco a impostare l audio,
<jester-> calimero8282: ancoraaaa?
<calimero8282> eh mica ho risolto
<calimero8282> io l altro ieri l ho messo qua lubuntu
<jester-> calimero8282: è la 10ma volta
<jester-> installa pavucontrol e usalo
<calimero8282> ok
<calimero8282> non c'è
<billy77_> ok jester
<calimero8282> pavucontrol non c'è sul softcenter
<billy77_> abbandono l idea di chrome su questa ciofeca
<billy77_> su firefox com installo flash da terminale?
<calimero8282> jester-:  non c'è sul softcenter
<calimero8282> uso apt-get
<nuovoRob> ...'sera
<fradeb> salve a tutti
<fradeb> io ho preparato una usb bootable per windows
<fradeb> ma inserendola e riavviando non accade  nulla
<fradeb> qualcuno ha delle idee?
<calimero8282> raga qualcuno mi aiuta con l'audio? ho difficoltà
<calimero8282> non riesco a sentire nessun suono
<Eooii> Ho un problema
<Eooii> Ho un problema
<Eooii> Ho un problema
<sampei> buona sera gruppo sto' cercango una guida per utilizzare R da terminale.
<nonsonoalpc-cali> ragazzi non riesco a configurare l audio se qualcuno mi può aiutare please
<wartis> salve
<wartis> a chi posso chiedere un informazione'
<wartis> ?
<naxil> wartis a me
<naxil> cmq qui chiedi.. non chiedere a chi chiedere...
<wartis> ottimo . velocemente ho scaricato il file di  installazione.. è un rar come posso trasformarlo in iso? dovrei creare una usb bootable
<wartis> grazie
<naxil> rar??
<naxil> ma da dove lo hai scaricato?
<naxil> piu' che altro di che file parli?
<wartis> dalla pagina ufficiale di ubuntu.Parlo del file per installare ubuntu
<wartis> è un archivio rar. Dovrei estrare i file e creare un immagine iso?
<naxil> mah.. mi sembra strano che sia un rar
<wartis> *estrarre
<naxil> wartis, mi incolli qui nomefile.estensione?
<wartis> ok
<naxil> cosi capisco cosa sia
<wartis> ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64 .. si apre come un archivio, ed è descritto come archivio. l estensione non c ' è
<naxil> aaaaaaaaa
<naxil> si certo e' gia una iso
<naxil> e in effetti una iso e' una specie di archivio
<naxil> o almeno ubuntu la tratta come tale
<naxil> non estrarla
<naxil> devi usare il tool per creare l'usb avviabile con quel file
<naxil> c'e' in applicazioni mi sembra
<naxil> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<naxil> segui questo wiki
<wartis> purtroppo il mio si è piantato ieri sera  sto utilizzando un pc di amici con windows.. è per questo che non ci capisco molto
<naxil> tranqui
<naxil> ma sei da windows?
<wartis> si.. il mio pc si è piantato ieri sera dopo l avanzamento da 13.10 a 14.04
<naxil> e non si avvia piu?
<wartis> parte la schermata di selezione del sistema operativo e poi si pianta..
<wartis> provo a reinstallarlo
<naxil> wartis, e' consigliabile tenere sempre a portata di mano una live/installazione
<naxil> a questo punto installa direttamente la 14.04
<wartis> vero anche questo..... purtroppo non seguo tanto le regole e poi mi ritrovo fregato..
<naxil> se hai la iso.. anche da windows ti serve solo un tool per rendere un supporto usb "avviabile" con quella iso dentro
<wartis> giusto quella sto scaricando e installando
<naxil> oppurte puoi masterizzarla
<wartis> oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooook ottimo , ti ringrazio naxil
<naxil> e tenere il disco masterizzato da una parte
<wartis> ok
<spartacus_72> sera
<wartis> grazie ancora della gentilezza.
<naxil> cosi se fai qualche casino.. fai partire la live, monti la partizione problematica e la recuperi
<wartis> ciao
<naxil> di niente
<wartis> ottimo terrò a mente
<naxil> sera spartacus_72
<naxil> wartis, la live non deve per forza essere la ultimissima..
<naxil> cmq piu' e' aggiornata meglio e'
<spartacus_72> sera naxil
<naxil> ciao spartacus_72
<wartis> ti ringrazio ancora di queste utilissime unfo
<wartis> info
<naxil> ma di niente.. cmq nella wiki c'e' scritto di tutto
<naxil> ed e' consultabile anche dalla live
<naxil> per venire qui in chat se la live non ha xchat, puoi installarlo o usare mibbit dal web
<Fetentone> scusate, com'è non riesco mai a formattare la chiavetta usb???
<Fetentone> pure gparted non me la fa formattare
<naxil> Fetentone, strano
<naxil> hai visto come viene montata?
<naxil> hai provato ad usare mkfs.dos?
<Fetentone> non ho provato
<naxil> prova da terminale
<Fetentone> adesso ci tento
<naxil> con mkfs.dos fai fat32
<Fetentone> naxil, sudo mkfs.dos /dev/sdb
<Fetentone> non va
<Fetentone> naxil, altre idee???
<Di> ho appena scaricato ubtuntu ma non mi da errore quando lo scarico nella cartella programmi mi dice che non sono obbligato a scaricare in quello sapazzio
<Di> quit ne sai qualcosa
<Di> ChanServ-  ne sai qualcosa del mio problema
<naxil> di
<naxil> chanserv non e' un'utente
<naxil> cosa ti dice?
<naxil> da dove provi a scaricarlo?
<naxil> Di?
<Spillo> ciao a tutti.
<Spillo> questa mattina ho provato a risolvere un problema al mi Hard Drive da 1T esterno, non riesco a montarlo, avreste la pazienza di aiutarmi? grazie
<Spillo> premessa, viene riconosciuto con sudo fdisk -l
<Spillo> e da gparted mi ha simbolo di errore clikkando due volte compare "mpossibile leggere il contenuto di questo file system. Per questo motivo alcune operazioni potrebbero non essere disponibili. Il problema potrebbe essere la mancanza di un pacchetto software. I seguenti pacchetti software sono necessari al supporto del file system ntfs: ntfsprogs / ntfs-3g."
<naxil> spillo
<Spillo> naxil:
<naxil> devi scaricare il pacchetto ntfs-3g
<naxil> da terminale
<naxil> sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<jester-> Spillo: che distro hai, in ubuntu c'è di serie
<Spillo> provo da terminale
<naxil> senno ubuntu non ti riconosce e non lavora su partizioni ntfs
<Spillo> jester: xubuntu
<jester-> Spillo: 14.04?
<naxil> Spillo, occhio pero'.. non pacioccare con gparted
<Spillo> no 12.04
<Spillo> naxil la versione e' gia' la piu' recente :/
<jester-> Spillo: le partizioni devono essere smontate cosa stai cercando di fare
<Spillo> jester: non riesco a montare la mia hd da un teran
<Spillo> la riconosce con sudo fdisk -l
<hdjdjdn> Raga come faccio a reimpostare la vecchia grafica del caro vecchio ubuntu senza louncher sulla sinistra ecc?
<jester-> Spillo: e lo monti con gparted? è partizionato e fomattato?
<jester-> hdjdjdn: cioè gnome?
<hdjdjdn> jester si
<Spillo> hd esterno jester:
<jester-> hdjdjdn: pacchetto gnome-session-fallback  oppure prova gnome-shell
<jester-> Spillo: eh è partizionato e formattato?
<hdjdjdn> Jester ci provo, grazie in anticipo
<jester-> Spillo: apri un ternninale
<Spillo> aperto
<jester-> Spillo: sudo fdisk -l e metti la risposta nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | Spillo
<ubot-it> Spillo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Spillo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7401080/
<jester-> Spillo: non vedi la partizione nel filemanager a sinistra?
<Spillo> si
<jester-> Spillo: clicca che la monta
<Spillo> ho gia provato, ti posto lo screenshot
<jester-> si
<jester-> Spillo: spe
<Spillo> ok
<jester-> facile che il fs sia mignotte
<jester-> sudo mount /sdb1 /mnt
<jester-> vediamo se da errore
<Spillo> sono anche sul gestore dischi..se ti puo' interessare
<jester-> fai da terminale
<jester-> o non si capisce un tubo
<Spillo> ok
<naxil> spillo ma se apri il filemanager non lo vedi?
<naxil> cmq se ti mancava ntfs-3g
<naxil> e' logico
<Spillo> non lo apre jester:
<jester-> spillo oncolla nel paste l'errore
<Spillo> ok
<Spillo> http://imagebin.org/309233
<Spillo> naxil: si lo vedo da fil manager ma come vedi da imagebin non lo apre
<jester-> Spillo: devi fare da terminale o è inutie che eguo
<jester-> ti si dice di fare una cosa e ne fai un'altra
<Spillo> faccio cio che vuoi jester, dammi pure ogni codice per risolvere questo problema
<naxil> cmq jester se riavvia va in automount.. credo
<naxil> Spillo, ma ntfs-3g c'era o no?
<jester-> <jester-> sudo mount /sdb1 /mnt
<Spillo> e' gia' la versione piu' recente dice
<jester-> <jester-> vediamo se da errore
<Spillo> ho dato il codice, mi dice che il device speciale /sdb1 non esiste
<jester-> ha ragione
<jester-> Spillo: sudo monud /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<jester-> Spillo: sudo monut /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<Spillo> comando non trovato
<jester-> Spillo: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<Spillo> ho dato il codice...sta temporeggiando .....
<Spillo> ...
<nuovoRob> ...'sera!
<jester-> Spillo: che fa
<Spillo> terminale da cursore basso e non fa nulla... lamia unita' esterna lampeggia,
<nuovoRob> per favore come faccio a ripristinare lo sfondo scrivania di default di Ubuntu 14.04? grazie
<naxil> jester.. e' sudo mount
<jester-> Spillo: control-c
<naxil> ahaaha
<naxil> jester-, gli hai scritto monud
<jester-> ho corretto
<nuovoRob> a me ne lampeggiano due, di "ubnità esterne..." (scusate ot)
<Spillo> con terminale evidenziato jester:?
<jester-> due è meglio di una
<jester-> Spillo: si col fpcus sul terminale
<nuovoRob> jester a me fumano...
<Spillo> compare ^c
<Spillo> ^C
<jester-> contro e cv assieme
<jester-> e c
<Spillo> sto premendo assieme, ma non compare che ^C
<jester-> ha interrotto o no
<Spillo> no
<jester-> riavvia
<jester-> va fatto uno scandisk
<nuovoRob> bot dammi il link per la chat generica di ubuntu grazie
<nuovoRob> che devo chiedere dello sfondo di default
<Spillo> dimmi pure jester:
<jester-> apri un altro terminale
<Spillo> ok
<jester-> sudo killall mount
<Spillo> ok
<Spillo> dato
<jester-> interrotto?
<Spillo> rilevata segnalazione di crash
<jester-> Spillo: riavvia la baracca
<Spillo> reboot toda la musica?
<nuovoRob> un reboot con ubuntu è raro
<jester-> claro
<Spillo> ok a fra poco...
<nuovoRob> io due in tre gg
<Spillo> lascio l'hd connesso al portatile?
<jester-> si
<nuovoRob> mii poraccio...
<Spillo> jester: ora da file manager non riconosce nemmeo piu' elements
<jester-> Spillo: sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdb1
<Spillo> ok
<Spillo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7401208/
<jester-> spillo pare montato
<jester-> Spillo: sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<jester-> Spillo: sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdb1
<Spillo> ok
<Spillo> il primo dice comando non trovato il secondo ti posto inbin
<jester-> scrivi bene
<jester-> umount lo trova
<Spillo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7401215/
<Spillo> ho copiato ed incollato quindi credo di averlo scritto bene
<jester-> sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<Spillo> stesso errore : non trovato
<jester-> non è possibile
<Spillo> provo a scollegare ed a rinserire lusb?
<jester-> prova
<Spillo> ok
<Spillo> il codice umount e' cambiato ora dice umount: /dev/sdb1: non montato
<jester-> sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdb1
<Spillo> ed e' comparso sul filemanager "elements"
<Spillo> ok
<Spillo> dice mounting volume ...
<jester-> non divevi cliccare
<jester-> dovevi
<Spillo> ok, cmq ha finito e mi ha dato lo stesso errore del bin che ho postato prima
<Spillo> vuoi che rido' il comanod senza clikkare?
<Spillo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7401254/
<jester-> Spillo: è irrecuperabile andrebbe riformattato o provare da winz con chkdsk
<jester-> ma ti sega tutto
<jester-> sempre che il problema non sia danni alla superficie
<Spillo> so' che e' impossibile da capire l'importanza, ma c'e' gran parte del lavoro che non ho da nessun'altra parte. quindi anche se da scrivania o da file manager la vedo non posso montarla?
<Spillo> ho un portatile qui vicino che monta win
<jester-> Spillo: sembra rovinato a un punto tale che il fix non ce la fa
<jester-> Spillo: attaccalo a winz
<jester-> e vedi che succede
<jester-> fagli fare lo scandisk da winz  che è roba sua
<Spillo> ok provero' a utilizzare win
<jester-> ntfs è fs di winz
<Spillo> ok
<Spillo> da esegui?
<jester-> Spillo: devi andare in esplora risorse
<jester-> click destro sul disco
<jester-> strumenti
<Spillo> ok  appena compare... ho premuto ma ci mette un secolo :/
<jester-> è rovvanato
<Spillo> meeenkya
<jester-> rovvanato assai
<Spillo> mi armero' di pazienza e aspettero' che quella barra verde si finisca di riempire e speriamo in bene
 * fabio_cc is back (gone 07:39:47)
<fabio_cc> vado, buonanotte a tutti
<Spillo> jester: conosci r-studio?
<Spillo> provero
<Spillo> buona notte e grazie jester:
<Spillo> alla prossima
<Python_96> ciao a tutti da quando ho installato windows 8 qualsiasi versione di ubuntu che provo ad installare nn va mi da il seguente errore: panic error switching to text console come risolvo?
<calimero8282> ciao
<calimero8282> jester-,  ci sei?
<calimero8282> krabador,  ciao, io seguo le istruzioni del wiki per l'audio ma non ci riesco
<krabador> calimero8282, che problema hai?
<calimero8282> ho installato pulveaudio che m'ha detto jest ma non riesco a togliere il conflitto
<calimero8282> ho messo lubu 14.10 come mi dicesti
<LoZioNe> buonasera a tutti
<calimero8282> solo che presenta sempre il problema del doppo audio
<krabador> calimero8282, sudo lshw -C audio , e pastebin
<calimero8282> allora aspetta mi porto di là, perchè l ho spento il pc, perchè mio fratello sta studiando per l esame
<calimero8282> scusa un attimo
<calimero8282> esco da qua entro là
<calimero8282> faccio velocissimo
<krabador> dai
<calimero8282> krabador:  ci sono
<calimero8282> cmi ridici il codice?
<krabador> calimero8282, sudo lshw -C audio , e pastebin
<calimero8282> ho fatto non è uscito niente
<krabador> aplay .l
<krabador> aplay -l
<calimero8282> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<calimero8282> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7401538/
<krabador> ok, calimero8282 , lsmod | grep snd
<calimero8282> l icona dell audio è grigia: sta segnato mute on
<krabador> calimero8282, con pulseaudio, puoi andare a settare la sceda a mano e lui te la usa
<calimero8282> forse ho fatto qualche casino con pulveuadio?!
<krabador> puo' non farlo in default
<krabador> dpkg -l | grep pulseaudio
<calimero8282> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7401547/
<krabador> l'altro l'hai mandato?
<calimero8282> ne ho mandati 2
<calimero8282> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7401538/
<calimero8282> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7401547/
<krabador> bene
<krabador> <krabador> ok, calimero8282 , lsmod | grep snd
<krabador> li ho già visti
<calimero8282> non ho capito, che devo fare?
<krabador> mandare questo comando, per esempi o
<krabador> sempre pastebin
<krabador> sudo leafpad /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<calimero8282> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7401554/
<calimero8282> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7401558/
<krabador> calimero8282, sudo leafpad /etc/asound.conf
<krabador> calimero8282, dimmi che c'è all'interno
<calimero8282> vuoto
<krabador> defaults.pcm.card 1
<krabador> defaults.pcm.device 1
<krabador> defaults.ctl.card 1
<krabador> salva e riavvia
<calimero8282> ok devo riavviare il pc?
<calimero8282> faccio subito
<calimero8282> krabador:  ho riavviato, prima della scritta lubuntu sono apparse delle scritte, ho acceso un video di youtube ma continuo a non sentire
<krabador> calimero8282, dpkg -l | grep pavucontrol
<krabador> calimero8282, hai attaccato l'audio?
<calimero8282> ii  pavucontrol                                2.0-2                                i386         PulseAudio Volume Control
<calimero8282> e si che l ho messo
<krabador> calimero8282, pavucontrol
<krabador> !imagebin | calimero8282
<ubot-it> calimero8282: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<calimero8282> krabador:  ci sono 5 voci, quale devo fotografare?
<krabador> la voce d'uscita
<krabador> output
<calimero8282> ehm come si fotografa su lubuntu?
<calimero8282> su ubu premevo stamp
<calimero8282> ma mi ricordo che qua non lo fa
<krabador> sudo apt-get install scrot
<krabador> ma vai a vedere se t'ha messo qualcosa nella home
<calimero8282> krabador:  come faccio lo screen shoot su lubu?
<krabador> calimero8282, hai installato scrot?
<calime828282> forse mi dava problemi quel client boh
<calime828282> ho scritto scrot ma non succede nulla
<krabador> sudo apt-get install scrot
<calime828282> dice che scrot è già alla versione + recente
<calime828282> e allora dove me l ha salvato?
<calime828282> trovatiii
<calime828282> stavano in home
<calime828282> :D
<calime828282> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<calime828282> http://imagebin.org/309259 krabador
<krabador> nella voce "all output devices" , quanti devices hai?
<calime828282> hardware e virtual
<calime828282> io non ho capito come fa esserci un conflitto di audio visto che ho solo una scheda audio...
<krabador> non c'è conflittp
<krabador> l'altra volta lo vedemmo
<krabador> hai l'hdmi dell'nvidia
<calime828282> e che centra con l audio?
<krabador> che viene vista come predefinita
<krabador> a che serve un hdmi?
<krabador> te lo sei mai chiesto?
<calime828282> per il video
<krabador> non solo.
<calime828282> ah se avessi un cavo hdmi non ci sarebbe stato tutto sto casino?
<calime828282> mi so mangiato "avuto" :D
<krabador> :D
<krabador> beh, è il caso di mettere la integrata, come predefinita
<krabador> dammi un attimo
<calime828282> krabador:  ma se compravo il cavo hdmi non si presentava proprio questo probelma?
<calime828282> no vabbè krabador  non ti voglio fa perdere tempo visto che è tardi, se mi metto nel pomeriggio ti trovo? o lavori?
<calime828282> dico domani
<calime828282> o di mattina?
<calime828282> visto che sono le 2 di notte
<calime828282> :D
#ubuntu-it 2014-05-06
<calime828282> we krabador  se per te non è tardi e non ti disturbo continuaiamo eh :)
<calime828282> we krabador  allora mi metto dalle 14
<calime828282> sto morendo dal sonno
<calime828282> ma se compravo il cavo hdmi non succedeva sto casino?
<calime828282> scusami krabador  sto crollando
<calime828282> buonanotte a tutti
<calime828282> a domani
<calime828282> e grazie :)
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<manzip> jester-: ciao posso continuare a chiederti aiuto per la chiave USB con "Filesystem in sola lettura"?
<jester-> manzip: se altre usb le formatta il problema è appunto la usb
<manzip> jester-:si le altre usb le formatta! ma, che tu sappia, c'è un modo di cambiare i permessi di accesso al file system?
<jester-> manzip:  normale usb comperata ?
<jester-> manzip: riverginare la usb e partizionarla se funza
<jester-> manzip: prova a ricreare la tabella dos da gparted
<jester-> manzip: c'è anche il probabile caso che la usb sia scassata
<jester-> non durano in eterno
<manzip> jester-:si normale e usata fino a ieri (ancora contiene dati accessibili in sola lettura). Marca Verbatin, store n go.
<jester-> prova a rifare la tabella
<jester-> poi crei nuova partizione dos
<manzip> jester-:mi da "errore nel creare la tabella delle partizioni"
<jester-> manzip: penso proprio che sia da buttare
<manzip> jester-:però mi fa vedere i dati e in lettura funziona correttamente.
<jester-> manzip: eh ma non scrive
<jester-> manzip: è sdb?
<jester-> o latro
<jester-> altro
<manzip> jester-:sdb1
<jester-> smontala
<jester-> sudo umount /sdb1
<manzip> jester-:ora sto scaricando "utilità per la gestione di filesystem JFS (jfsutils), pacchetto accessorio di gparted
<jester-> manzip: smontata?
<jester-> manzip: jfs non serve a un casso se la usb è in fat ntfs o ext4
<manzip> jester-:puo essere che il comando sia "sudo umount /dev/sdb1" ?
<jester-> si ho zomapto /dev
<jester-> zompato
<manzip> jester-:con il comando da terminale mi dice che non è montato. Ma se guardo con gparted o con gestore dischi confermo che è montato /dev/sdb1
<Python_96> se ho installato windows 8 sul mio computer nn riesco a installare nessuna versione di ubuntu che precedentemente a windowa 8 funzionava
<jester-> sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=512 count=1
<jester-> Python_96: cioè?
<manzip> jester-:dd: apertura di "/dev/sdb": File system in sola lettura
<MaxFrames> ciao
<jester-> manzip: hai pacioccato la usb con qualche applicazione winz?
<MaxFrames> e' necessario fare magheggi particolari per connettersi da ubuntu a una stampante condivisa da windows?
<manzip> jester-:è di un amico che la usa con windows.... non ho idea di cosa abbia combinato!
<MaxFrames> ho il cursore di attesa da 5 minuti nel tentativo di collegarmi
<MaxFrames> ho fatto il wizard di aggiunta stampante mettendo l'ip del server di stampa, mi ha chiesto l'autenticazione di dominio (anche se ero gia' loggato in ubuntu come utente di dominio) e mi ha presentato la lista delle stampanti condivise
<MaxFrames> ho provato a selezionarne una e cliccare "avanti" ma non succede piu' nulla
<MaxFrames> in teoria dovrebbe riconoscere il modello o chiedermi di specificare un driver
<Python_96> mi da il messaggio di Panic error switching to text console prima che installassi windows 8 ubuntu nn mi dava questo messaggio
<jester-> manzip: sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<manzip> jester-:mount: si deve specificare il tipo di filesystem
<jester-> manzip: sempre in teoria installando una stampante di rete se dall'altro pc è condivisa la individua, ma deve  poi essere una stampante linux compatibile
<jester-> manzip: sudo mount -o -t vfat remount,rw /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<MaxFrames> jester-: era per me?
<jester-> MaxFrames: si il tab
<MaxFrames> le stampanti sono tutte compatibili, infatti se le installo direttamente non c'e' nessun problema
<MaxFrames> ma se tento di installare la coda di stampa condivisa da windows, si blocca la procedura
<jester-> Python_96: winz non dovrebbe centrare, se hai un pc recente controlla che nel bios sia disattivato secure boot
<MaxFrames> le individua, ma poi non prosegue
<jester-> MaxFrames: da qinz è condivisa?
<jester-> winz
<MaxFrames> sono condivise da un windows server 2003
<jester-> MaxFrames: non so che dirti non sono avezzo a winz
<MaxFrames> il problema e' sul lato ubuntu
<MaxFrames> certo che comunque e' condivisione samba
<Python_96> e di quattro anni fa il pc ma e sempre andato
<jester-> MaxFrames: se installandola collegata direttamente funza è strano che installandola come di rete no
<jester-> il driver è lo stesso
<MaxFrames> non e' che non funzioni, e' che si "inchioda" il wizard mentre cerca di comunicare con la stampante
<jester-> wizard di che
<MaxFrames> di aggiunta stampante
<jester-> prova a fare a mano, prendi note dell'uri
<jester-> nota
<manzip> jester-: scrive un sacco di cose. come faccio per scrivertele tutte?
<jester-> incolli ne pastebin
<jester-> !paste | manzip
<ubot-it> manzip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<MaxFrames> come si fa ad eseguire un programma come sudoer, a parte aprire un terminale e lanciarlo da riga di comando? c'e' un altro modo (tipo combinazione di tasti+click sull'icona)?
<manzip> jester-:http://paste.ubuntu.com/7403187/
<MaxFrames> e comunque non funziona da riga di comando. devo eseguire uno script che si chiama "setup", se lo eseguo da GUI parte ma avverte che e' necessario eseguirlo come root
<MaxFrames> se da terminale faccio "sudo setup" mi dice "command not found"
<jester-> MaxFrames: controlla se in /mnt è montata
<jester-> MaxFrames: e setup di cosa
<MaxFrames> ho scaricato il driver linux per una stampante
<MaxFrames> scompattato, c'e' uno script di setup
<MaxFrames> se lo lancio, apre una finestra gui ma dice che "you must be logged in as root to run setup"
<jester-> MaxFrames: allora non è compatibile, che stamèante è
<MaxFrames> sharp mx-m502n
<MaxFrames> uhm, ha anche un tar con dentro i ppd.... provo a usare direttamente quelli
<MaxFrames> cosi' evito lo script di setup e faccio a mano che e' meglio
<jester-> MaxFrames: non c'è file readme o install da consultare?
<jester-> non è che sia tutto uguale
<MaxFrames> ok, dandogli in pasto il ppd l'ha installata
<manzip> jester-:hai visto? che ne pensi?
<jester-> <jester-> MaxFrames: controlla se in /mnt è montata
<jester-> manzip:  controlla se in /mnt è montata
<manzip> jester-:come faccio da terminale?
<jester-> manzip: vacci col file manager
<manzip> jester-:si è montata.
<jester-> prova a incollarci qualcosa
<manzip> jester-:scusa non è montata ( o meglio  me la fa vedere come fosse montata, ma se clicco di destro mi da la voce monta). Non mi consente di fare nulla, ne accedere ne montare ne rimuovere
<jester-> manzip: in /mnt ne vedi il contenuto ?
<manzip> jester-:vuota
<jester-> manzip: secondo me è defunta
<Lizard_> salve a tutti, è da diversi giorni che la navigazione web sul mio nuovo ubuntu 13.10 è piuttosto lenta, ho provato a installare altri browser oltre a mozilla(chromiume midori) ma nulla è cambiato. che posso fare perrisolvere il problema?
<jester-> Lizard_: fai uno speedtest che lacolpa di solito è del provider
<manzip> jester-:ok. grazie comunque per il tentativo e per la tua disponibilità
<Lizard_> lo faccio per sicurezza, ma su un altro pc con windows xp la navigazione è molto più veloce. ecco i risultati del test(da speedtest.net): ping 30ms, downoad 6.99 Mbps, up0.86 Mbps
<jester-> Lizard_: il ping è buono la banda una ciofeca
<jester-> Lizard_: router?
<Lizard_> quello di fastweb technicolor
<jester-> c'p verso di vedere quanta banda in download ha ?
<akis24> giorno
<dumba_> Buongiorno dopo aver installati i driver proprietari Ati dal centro software di Zorin il programma si è piantato e non funziona più la scheda grafica è una x1600 xt rv530 non parte in nessun modo ho provato alcuni comandi dalla console di ripristino avanzata ma o mi da errori o mi dice che la directory /usr/share/x11/xorg.cond.d Non Esiste cosa devo fare per disinstallare questi Benedetti Driver con il gallium funzionava solo in m
<akis24> !chat | dumba_
<ubot-it> dumba_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> dumba_: zorin è derivata  ma non sappiamo come è combinata passa in chat
<dumba_> Ok scusate sono nuovo di Linux e non mi ci raccappezzo molto
<MaxFrames> in ubuntu non c'e' supporto per Intel AMT vero?
<latinoit> ciao
<jester-> MaxFrames: che sarebbe?
<latinoit> ho cercato...e ricercato in rete ma non trovo il modo di attivare la scheda wireless
<jester-> latinoit: marca modello?
<ExPBoy> MaxFrames: se ti serve connessione remota si
<latinoit> atheros ar5bxb63 su un acer aspire one aoa 110
<jester-> latinoit: lspci | grep -i network
<MaxFrames> ExPBoy: sai per caso che pacchetto eventualmente dovrei installare?
<ExPBoy> non vorrei sbagliare ma non serve installare nulla
<ExPBoy> il desktop remoto dovrebbe essere già di serie
<ExPBoy> !desktop remoto
<ubot-it> Configurazione desktop remoto http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Vnc
<MaxFrames> non credo c'entri vnc
<MaxFrames> spiego: all'avvio ricevevo questi messaggi in console: "mei_me 0000:00:03.0: reset: connect/disconnect timeout"
<MaxFrames> (ripetutamente)
<MaxFrames> da una ricerca, sono relativi a Intel AMT che infatti e' "built in" nella scheda madre
<MaxFrames> l'ho disattivata da BIOS e i messaggi sono cessati
<MaxFrames> link (non su ubuntu ma si tratta della stessa cosa) https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=168403
<MaxFrames> ovviamente cosi' ho disattivato una funzione che magari sarebbe utile e interessante potere utilizzare
<ExPBoy> MaxFrames:  sarà la stessa cosa ma qui solo guide ufficiali
<ExPBoy> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<MaxFrames> questa e' una guida ufficiale http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/jaunty/man7/amt-howto.7.html
<ExPBoy> le guide ufficiali si intendono quelle del wiki di ubuntu
<ExPBoy> e comunque non capisco cosa vuoi fare
<latinoit> qualcomm atheros ar242x / ar542x
<jester-> latinoit: 14.04?
<jester-> MaxFrames: guida obsolet
<latinoit> si, lubuntu 14.04
<jester-> latinoit: apri un terminale
<jester-> latinoit: sudo rfkill list
<MaxFrames> ExPBoy: lasciare attivo AMT ma eliminare quei messaggi di errore nella console
<jester-> e metti nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | latinoit
<ubot-it> latinoit: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ExPBoy> MaxFrames: non saprei cosa dirti
<jester-> ervito muchela
<_eR_> jester-: maaaaaa
<_eR_> c'è enzotib ?!
<_eR_> K99Brain: ?!
<jester-> ciula un po di piu
<_eR_> OverMe: ?!
<ExPBoy> lol
<_eR_> jester-: lassa perder
<_eR_> jester-: non parliamo di patata
<jester-> se te la fa minga cambiela
<_eR_> in una giornata come questa ci manca solo il passerame a distrarmi
<jester-> ma se c'è bel tempo
<MaxFrames> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<latinoit> paste.ubuntu.com/7403598
<MaxFrames> aaaaaaaah.... erano settimane che volevo farlo :D :D
<_eR_> meno male che qui è pieno di uomini barbuti e cinesine con la fossetta al mento
<_eR_> MaxFrames: ma io sono u scugnizzu di jester-
<_eR_> lol
<jester-> latinoit: iwconfig
<latinoit> paste.ubuntu.com/7403607
<jester-> latinoit: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<latinoit> wlan0 interface doesn't support scanning: device or resource busy
<jester-> la scheda è up
<jester-> latinoit: la vedi nell'icona di rete?
<jester-> la rete è abilitata?
<latinoit> non vedo l'icona e non si accende il led della scheda.
<jester-> latinoit: non hai icona network nella try?
<jester-> sulla barra
<latinoit> no, guarda che quando ho iniziato l'installazione di lubuntu (prime fasi dell'installazione) vedeva il wifi
<jester-> latinoit: c'è no l'icona
<jester-> o no
<latinoit> no
<jester-> latinoit: mv .config .config.bak
<jester-> latinoit: esci e rientra
<latinoit> mv impossibile eseguire stat di ".config"
<jester-> latinoit: mv -r .config .config.bak
<latinoit> mv operazione non valida -- "r"
<jester-> latinoit: mv ~/.config .config.bak
<jester-> latinoit: alura
<latinoit> impossibile eseguire stat di "/home/simo/.config
<jester-> latinoit: sudo mv ~/.config .config.bak
<latinoit> impossibile eseguire stat di "/home/simo/.config
<jester-> latinoit: ls -la ~/.config
<latinoit> impossibile accedere a /home/simo/.config
<jester-> usa il filemanager svidenziando i files nascosti
<jester-> rinomina o cancella
<calimero8282> ciao a tutti
<latinoit> è il gestore pacchetti?
<calimero8282> mibofra:  ci sei?
<akis24> latinoit: senti hai aggiornato la distro  ?  se è no     apri un terminale e dai  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<akis24> latinoit: metti il risultato su pastebin
<calimero8282> qualcuno conosce krabador?
<latinoit> non era aggiornato, mi dice che deve scaricare 107 mb..servirà un po' di tempo
<akis24> latinoit:fallo intanto
<latinoit> ok, alla fine metto tutto su pastebin?
<akis24> latinoit: si certo e riavvia il pc dopo
<latinoit> ok
<_Kalce_> salve a tutti
<_Kalce_> io uso ubuntu kde 12.04
<_Kalce_> ho installato gimp
<_Kalce_> e naturalmente l' ho installato in inglese. Per tradurlo in italiano ho aperto una shell ed ho scritto come mi avevano suggertito : LANG=it gimp
<_Kalce_> ma mi dà errore
<_Kalce_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7403774/
<akis24> _Kalce_: vai su supporto lingue e completa installazione della lingua italiana
<_Kalce_> akis24 , provo
<_Kalce_> akis24 ,  mi sà che avevi ragione tu. Stò finendo ora di installare del tutto la lingua italiana
<akis24> _Kalce_: bene
<_Kalce_> akis24 ,  ora spengo e riaccendo  e provo
<akis24> fai pure _Kalce_
<_Kalce_> akis24 ,  grazie di tutto
<akis24> di nulla
<_Kalce_> ciao
<akis24> ciao
<akis24> latinoit: io devo andare a pranzo al limite nel pomeriggio ci si rivede comunque quando finisce di aggiornare  riavvia e vedi se da network-manager viene vista  la connessione nel caso impostala correttamente e prova  se funziona
<Sinestik89> salve
<Sinestik89> ragazzi è possibile con lubuntu avendo una connessione wifi,attivare qualcosa per far si che il pc faccia di hotspot ad altri dispositivi?
<Sinestik89> scusate mi sn disconnesso non s. perkè
<Sinestik89> stavo dicendo io mi connetto con il mio netbook a internet tramite wifi,posso condividere la mia linea con altri dispositivi?
<latinoit> eccomi, nessuna icona wifi. aggiornamento: pastebin.ubuntu.com/7403834
<dumba> buongiorno ho un problema con il mio Monitor asus vw 222 su scheda grafica x1600 xt rv530 ho solo due impostazioni video con i Gallium 04 la 800x600 e 1024x768 cosa posso fare i driver proprietari non riesco ad installarli e non voglio ripetere l'errore di installare quelli che da il pacchetto .deb del software center cosa posso fare
<dumba> scusate dimenticavo che sono su Zorin os8 64 bit
<Andreone> Ciao a tutti
<Andreone> qualcuno ha usato multicd ?
<dumba> Mi sa che stanno gozzovigliando tutti Andreone
<Andreone> sarà booo
<cybernova> dumba, non si da supporto a zorin, qui solo ubuntu e derivate ufficiali
<dumba> cybernova ricevuto dove devo andare?
<Andreone> io voglio unire in un unico dvd l' immagine di ubuntu a 32 che a 64 bit
<cybernova> dumba, /j #ZorinOS
<cybernova> quello è il canale di supporto ufficiale
<dumba> Grazie cybernova
<cybernova> prego
<Andreone> come faccio ad unirli ?
<sebas_> ciao
<sebas_> ho problemi di istallazzione di lubuntu su un compaq 1700 con 128 di ram
<sebas_> impossibile boot da usb e lettore cd probabilmente è andato. l'istallazione alterantive parte ma si incarta nel momento di caricare i componenti, schermata rossa e stop!
<sebas_> ciao [14:03] <sebas_> ho problemi di istallazzione di lubuntu su un compaq 1700 con 128 di ram [14:04] <sebas_> impossibile boot da usb e lettore cd probabilmente è andato. l'istallazione alterantive parte ma si incarta nel momento di caricare i componenti, schermata rossa e stop!
<calimero8282> usa un lettore cd esterno
<calimero8282> aspè che significa impossibile boot da usb? è rotta la porta usb o il tuo pc non lo consente?
<calimero8282> ci sei sebas_ ?
<sebas_> il pc non lo consente
<sebas_> calimero8282. posso usare un lettore esterno ma non credo cambi qualcosa visto che cmq va collegato via usb
<calimero8282> ah ok quindi devi usare il grub4dos
<sebas_> cos'è? calimero8282
<calimero8282> se il tuo bios non consente la lettura tramite usb
<calimero8282> un programma che messo nell hd all avvio ti permette di fare il boot da usb ;)
<sebas_> wow. hai un link consigliato o lo cerco tranquillamente da web? è difficile da usare?
<calimero8282> ora te lo cercoù
<sebas_> grazie mille
<calimero8282> io lo uso per puppylinux su un portatile vecchio
<sebas_> lubuntu alternative 32 bit è ok su un pc da 128 di ram?
<calimero8282> io non sono molto bravo, però sul mio vecchio ho puppy linux
<calimero8282> visto che nessuno t'aveva risposto mi so preso io la briga :)
<sebas_> ne sai cmq più di me quindi grazie
<calimero8282> io penso che lubuntu non ce la faccia con soli 128 mb di ram
<calimero8282> vado un secondo a mangiare
<sebas_> ti aspetto perchè un link valido per scaricare puppy linux mica l'ho trovato qui  http://www.puppylinux.it
<calimero8282> we sebas_
<calimero8282> sebas_:  io ho finito di pranzare
<sebas_> ciao calimero
<calimero8282> ciaoù
<calimero8282> hai risolto?
<sebas_> no. puppy linux non trovo un link valido
<sebas_> e grab non ho idea di come funzioni, ho letto cose di cui non ho capito quasi nulla
<calimero8282> ma prima di puppy vorrei riuscire a farti mettere il grub
<sebas_> ok
<calimero8282> così provi prima lubuntu
<akis24> !chat ! sebas_  calimero8282
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<akis24> !chat | sebas_  calimero8282
<ubot-it> sebas_  calimero8282: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<calimero8282> ciao akis24  nono
<sebas_> ok sorry
<calimero8282> lui vuole mettere lubu solo che non ci riesce per via del bios
<sebas_> esatto
<akis24> calimero8282:  io leggevo di puppy
<sebas_> lettore cd è andato
<calimero8282> perchè ha detto che ha 128 di ram e io ho chiesto ce la fa lubuntu con soli 128 ram? hai provato puppy?
<calimero8282> capito akis24 ?
<sebas_> la domanda era sulla ram se sufficiente
<akis24> capito calimero8282
<sebas_> e se c'erano alternative
<sebas_> andiamo con grab allora
<calimero8282> akis24:  gli ho detto di usare grub4dos
<calimero8282> visto che non gli funge il lettore e il bios non lo permette
<calimero8282> è una buona idea?
<akis24> calimero8282:  puo' usare una usb per installare se vuole
<calimero8282> il bios non riconosce il boot da usb
<akis24> calimero8282:  parlatene in chat allora non mi sembra pertinente la cosa ..
<sebas_> esatto e il lettore cd crasha
<sebas_> quindi andiamo dove?
<calimero8282> sebas_:  vieni in pv
<sebas_> ok grazie
<calimero8282> t ho mandato un messaggio privato
<akis24> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<calimero8282> akis24:  ma può installare lubu con soli 128 ram?
<calimero8282> mb
<akis24> calimero8282:  no troppo pochi per girare decentemente
<calimero8282> ah ok grazie
<akis24> !requisiti | calimero8282
<ubot-it> calimero8282: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<akis24> latinoit: come mai i repository backports attivi ?
<latinoit> non saprei
<latinoit> forse qualche prova che ho fatto con indicazione di qualche forum
<akis24> latinoit: proviamo a vedere ancora     iwconfig   che dice
<latinoit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7404491/
<akis24> latinoit:  sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<latinoit> wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
<akis24> latinoit: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up   e  poi ridai ancora  sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<latinoit> dopo l'ipconfig mi da' SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operazione non possibile a causa di un RF-kill
<latinoit> ifconfig
<akis24> latinoit:  rfkill unblock all
<latinoit> Can't open RFKILL control device: Permission denied
<akis24> latinoit: sudo -s  e poi da root ridai il comando
<calimero8282> akis24:  sai come si fa il boot da usb su un pc che non lo consente? sto cercando delle guide
<akis24> calimero8282: non ricordo qualcosa c'è  su gogol
<latinoit> fatto, ho ridato l'ifconfig ma SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operazione non possibile a causa di un RF-kill
<akis24> latinoit: ha window sul pc sei in dual boot ?
<akis24> hai*
<latinoit> no ho installato solo lubuntu
<akis24> latinoit: controllato se hai qualche opzione per il wifi sul bios che permette di bloccare o abilitare ?
<akis24> latinoit: prova questo vediamo  sudo rfkill unblock wifi
<latinoit> no, ma è strano che quando ho iniziato l'installazione ((quando cerca internet) mi rilevava i wifi
<akis24> latinoit: ci sono parecchie cose strane  a dire il vero  leggi qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=47&t=560224
<latinoit> provato sudo rfkill unblock wifi ma non succede nulla. riprovo un installazione completa?
<akis24> latinoit:  sarebbe meglio e aggiorna la distro appena richiesto o comunque fallo con il comando che ti ho dato all'inizio
<latinoit> ok riprovo. grazie della disponibilità
<akis24> di nulla
<KojiKabuto> buon pomeriggio a tutti
<KojiKabuto> avrei un problema abbastanza fastidioso durante il boot d'installazionedi Ubuntu,potreste aiutarmi?
<frascu> KojiKabuto sentiamo
<KojiKabuto> ok, praticamente lo faccio partire da usb.. tutto ok, sembra che il boot parta regolare finchè
<KojiKabuto> non appare la scritta: random noblocking pool is initialized
<KojiKabuto> da li rallenta tutto e non va piu' avanti
<KojiKabuto> premo enter, vedo che posso scrivere.. ma nulla.. si ferma li
<KojiKabuto> da qualche parte ho letto che è la versione 14 a dare questi problemi, e che la 12 non dovrebbe averne. Ora sto scaricando la 12 per verificare successivamente ...boh
<KojiKabuto> Uso windows 7 , amd64
<frascu> KojiKabuto non so dirti perchè a me non è mai capitato questo problema
<frascu> forse qualcun'altro in questa chat lo conoscerà
<progalba> bello.. sono 12 anni che non entravo in una chat irc =)
<fradeb_> salve a tutti, su un pc ho installato bodhi linux.
<fradeb_> bodhi però non mi piace affatto, ho intenzione di cambiarlo con ubuntu
<fradeb_> il problema è che il computer è vecchio e funziona solo con un programma tipo plop che gestisce i bios
<fradeb_> qualcuno ha idea di un programma del genere che posso usare su bodhi???
<remix_tj> fradeb_: tipo plop che significa?
<fradeb> qualcuno sa come si avvia un'applicazione da bodhi manager?
<fradeb> *bodhi linux?
<davide1> ciao come la va
<dogo81> ciao a tutti raga
<dogo81> come posso riuscire a riavere tutte le funzioni del touchpad del mio notebook? (tipo pinch to zoom...scroll page..ecc)
<fabio> sera
<alfredo> salve
<alfredo> saluto tutti
<alfredo> avrei bisogno di aiuto per favore
<akis24> sera
<mau_> salve
<mau_> help
<akis24> !aiuto | mau_
<ubot-it> mau_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<mau_> esiste il modo di far andare una HP Phptosmart Premium  Mod. 309?
<akis24> mau_: su ubuntu di solito esiste il control center per stampanti hp
<akis24> mau_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/Hp
<mau_> Bene, grazie per l'aiuto, scusatemi ma sto scaricando ubuntu ora.
<akis24> di nulla
<rozzilla> Hello world! :)
<rozzilla> una domanda... dopo l'aggiornamento di firefox mi ritrovo settata automaticamente la lingua inglese
<rozzilla> non per quanto riguarda i menu del browser
<rozzilla> bensì
<rozzilla> qualsiasi sito viene reindirizzato alla versione inglese
<rozzilla> come posso risolvere?
<akis24> rozzilla: se un sito è in italiano come fa a reindirizzarti in inglese ?
<rozzilla> akis24, a parte quello
<rozzilla> qualsiasi sito che abbia la lingua inglese
<rozzilla> oltre all'italiana
<rozzilla> firefox mi reindirizza alla lingua inglese
<akis24> rozzilla: hai qualche componente aggiuntivo installato tipo tradutto re ecc ?
<akis24> traduttore*
<rozzilla> akis24, no
<akis24> rozzilla: non saprei dirti è strano
<rozzilla> mi è successo su due pc differenti con linux
<akis24> rozzilla: sei il primo che segnala questo problema
<rozzilla> akis24, ho cercato anche nei forum ma non ho trovato una soluzione
<rozzilla> la cosa strana è che il menu di firefox è in italiano
<rozzilla> ma i redirect vanno tutti verso le versioni en
<akis24> rozzilla: ti credo visto che di segnalazioni come la tua non ne leggo in giro
<rozzilla> akis24, capito..
<akis24> rozzilla: disinstallalo e reinstalla
<rozzilla> akis24, mmm soluzione grezza ma proverò...
<rozzilla> akis24, scappo
<rozzilla> grazie comunque per il supporto
<rozzilla> :)
<akis24> di nulla
<dido> Sera, ho un problema, installato versione 14.04 ma il wi-fi è lento o ogni tanto non si connette mentre sulla partizione win funziona correttamento
<akis24> dido:  leggi ma da prendere con cautela http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/18582/wifi-lenta-dopo-linstallazione-di-ubuntu-1404
<dido> aggiornare il kernel cosa comporta? potrebbero verificarsi problemi più seri?
<akis24> dido:  si ovviamente potresti avere problemi anche se potresti riavviare con la versione che usi adesso
<dido> mh ok dai ci proverò che stranezzo però sulla 13 funzionava tutto correttamente
<fabri92> ciao a tutti, avrei bisogno di qualcuno che ne sappia di partizioni di hard disk
<akis24> !aiuto | fabri92
<ubot-it> fabri92: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<fabri92> ok. scusa. avevo ubuntu 13 e ho scaricato il 14 facendo una partizione per non perdere i dati e ora sto passando tutto da una all'altra. ma come faccio ad estenderne una e ridurre un altra?
<akis24> fabri92: usa gparted  anche da live se è il caso
<fabri92> ma riesco finito tutto poi a cancellare una delle due partizioni?
<akis24> fabri92: puoi fare tutto con gparted formattare .. ridimensionare ,, allargare ,, eliminare ecc
<fabri92> ok grazie mille buona serata
<akis24> di nulla
<akis24> notte
<spartacus_72> sera
<calimero8282> ma krabador che fine ha fatto?
<calimero8282> :)
<calimero8282> lo aspetto dalle 2 :)
<fabri92> ciao scusate, devo estendere una partizione con dei giga non allocati presi da un altra con gparted e solo che non me la fa smontare perche ci sono su. come faccio?
<calimero8282> jester-,  ciao
<fabri92> ?
<fabri92> c'è qualcuno??
<fabri92> ciao scusate, devo estendere una partizione con dei giga non allocati presi da un altra con gparted e solo che non me la fa smontare perche ci sono su. come faccio?
<jester-> fabri92: la partizione confina con non allocato?
<fabri92> si
<jester-> fabri92: fai un foto al desktop con gparted e postala
<fabri92> come si fa lo screenshot su ubuntu? così ti faccio vedere bene
<jester-> !imagebin
<ubot-it> Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<jester-> fabri92: tasto stamp
<fabri92> http://imagebin.org/309437
<jester-> fabri92: quale partizione vuoi allargare
<fabri92> quella da 36 o 37 gb
<jester-> sdcosa?
<fabri92> cos'è linux swap?
<jester-> lo swap
<jester-> vuoi allrgare sda2 o sda1
<fabri92> la 2 scusa
<fabri92> ho tolto 30 gb alla 1 per metterla nella 2
<jester-> non so se è possibile arragare la estesa
<fabri92> ah...alternative?
<jester-> allrgando l'estesa dovresti poi avere il non allocato dentro sda2
<jester-> ma va fatto dai live
<jester-> fabri92: estesa è partizione che contiene altre partizioni logiche
<fabri92> aspetta scusa il mio obiettivo non avendo hd esterni era di mettere ubuntu 14 senza perdere i file del 13
<jester-> fabri92: sda1 te la allarga di sicuro ma va fatto da cdlive
<fabri92> per cui avevo fatto un altra partizione col 14 e a mano a mano spostavo tutto
<fabri92> cioè?
<jester-> fabri92: \puoi creare una partizione primaria in quello spazio
<fabri92> finito tutto avrei cancellato quella vecchia allargando quella nuova non so se si capisce
<jester-> fabri92: è possibile pacioccare se le partizioni primarie o logiche sono contigue
<jester-> fabri92: quiandi puoi creare una partizione nello spazio non allocato
<jester-> poi cancellarla e allargare da1
<jester-> non puoi allargare se non c'è spazio non allocato che confina
<jester-> fabri92: se smonti sda1 la puoi allargare
<jester-> fino a occupare tutto il non allocato
<jester-> fabri92: non si possono modificare partizioni montate
<fabri92> ma posso spostare quello che c'è in quella estesa nello spazio non allocato?
<fabri92> cioè spostare ubuntu 14?
<jester-> quindi ne al estesa ne sda6 che è la / mintata
<jester-> sda1 cosa c'è dentro
<jester-> dati visto il punto di ount
<fabri92> il 13 con i file vecchi.
<fabri92> sulla 2 c'è il 14 che avevo installato
<jester-> in sda6?
<jester-> sulla 2 è estesa non c0è nulla
<fabri92> ah si allora
<fabri92> sulla 6
<jester-> 14.04 la stai uando ed è sda6
<fabri92> ma swap cos'è?
<jester-> !swap
<ubot-it> swap is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/SwapFaq
<fabri92> ok grazie. quindi quello che c'è nella 6 lo posso mettere sul non allocato?
<jester-> fabri92: tieni presente che le partizioni non sono files da pacioccare in libertà, c'è sempre alto rischio di compromettere tutto
<fabri92> ah...
<jester-> goia qualcosa hai fatto vista la mappatura
<fabri92> sì... consigli?
<jester-> dipende da come vuoi utilizzare il non allocato
<fabri92> appunto il mio obiettivo eè montare ubuntu 14 senza perdere i file del 13.
<fabri92> poi se c'è un modo migliore ben venga
<jester-> fabri92: ma se 14.04 la stai usando
<fabri92> perchè lho installata da poco
<jester-> e logicamente la partizione è montaa
<jester-> ta
<jester-> madu
<jester-> la stai usando la 14 o no e sta in sda6
<fabri92> si. scusami.
<jester-> quindi?
<fabri92> quello che voglio fare è prendere i file presenti in sd1 metterli in ubuntu 14 e poi cancellare il resto
<jester-> fabri92: basta un copia incolla
<fabri92> visto che in sd6 non ci stanno.... devo estendere sd6 o usare il nn allocato
<jester-> i dati li hai in sda1-->home-->nomeuser
<fabri92> si
<fabri92> quelli vechi
<jester-> fabri92: non è possibile modificare partizioni montate
<jester-> quindi devi fare a cdlive
<fabri92> cioè?
<jester-> cioè il cd di installazione-->prova ubuntu
<fabri92> sull usb va bene?
<jester-> eh
<fabri92> è  un netbook nn legge cd
<fabri92> ...
<PLubuntu> ciao raga
<fabri92> grazie lo stesso
<giuliobute> salve
<trop> salve a tutti
<trop> ho bisogno di aiuto con ubuntu via usb
#ubuntu-it 2014-05-07
<drhicks> salve a tutti
<drhicks> avrei bisogno di un piccolo aiuto
<akis24> giorno
<fra_dolcino> ho comprato un laptop con su win8, vorrei installare xubuntu o lubuntu, è consigliato fare la partizione con la home separata e quindi si fa con una live, tuttavia dovrei prima sbarazzarmi di windows, come si fa?
<Riccardone> !installazione | fra_dolcino
<ubot-it> fra_dolcino: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<fra_dolcino> si può eliminare durante il partizionamento o bisogna prima installare ubuntu e poi usare la procedura live con gparted?
<Riccardone> fra_dolcino: lo elimini con il partizionamento
<fra_dolcino> Riccardone, cioè si formatta la partizione di win come ext4 e si assegna a ubuntu?
<Riccardone> fra_dolcino: leggi sulla documentazione quando dice dei preparare le partizioni ...
<Riccardone> fra_dolcino: elimina tutte le partizioni e poi ne credi 2-3 formattate in ext4, una per la /home ed una per il mount point /
<Riccardone> fra_dolcino: su un PC con UEFI però non saprei consigliarti ...
<fra_dolcino> Riccardone, adesso li fanno tutti così a quanto pare
<fra_dolcino> c'è la sezione dedicata nella guida ufficiale, ma non sono sicuro di averla capita bene
<fra_dolcino> se ho capito bene bisogna anche disabilitare secure boot dal bios
<Riccardone> fra_dolcino: leggi bene la guida, mi pare il UEFI abbia una partizione dedicata per il rièpristino del PC o cose simili ...
<Riccardone> fra_dolcino: si, disabilita il secure boot
<Riccardone> fra_dolcino: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI qui sembra tutto chiaro ...
<fra_dolcino> Riccardone, leggo e rileggo :)
<fra_dolcino> ma secure boot va tolto in ogni caso o solo nel caso uno voglia dual boot?
<Riccardone> fra_dolcino: è il metodo migliore per cominciare :)
<fra_dolcino> ma io non voglio dual boot, se mi serve proprio qualcosa uso la virtual machine
<ExPBoy> fai male a eliminare win comunque vedi tu
<fra_dolcino> ExPBoy, perché?
<ExPBoy> perchè ne avrai bisogno
<ExPBoy> e mi raccomando di provare prima da live
<fra_dolcino> ExPBoy, sì, sto provando xubuntu, la wireless va, i driver proprietari nvidia li rileva, non saprei che altri si può controllare...
<ExPBoy> stampanti altre periferiche
<fra_dolcino> ExPBoy, la stampante va sul vecchio laptop con 12.04, conservo i driver canon, spero vadano bene anche sulla nuova lts
<fra_dolcino> ExPBoy, tu tipo per cosa lo usi Win e hai deciso di tenerlo?
<ExPBoy> fra_dolcino: io uso 99% win
<ExPBoy> comunque per chicchere meglio se vieni in chat
<ExPBoy> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<alfred> ciao, sto provando a scaricare le foto del mio smartphone sul pc. ma non so in che modo visualizzare la cartella da cui trasferire i files.
<alfred> uso ubuntu unity.
<alfred> mi sapreseste dare una mano, per piacere?
<Spillo> Buon giorno, ho due portatili, uno win7 l'altro linux, succede da due giorni che questo portatile con win rimane connesso senza problemi, l'altro invece ogni 5 minuti si scollega dalla wifi e impiega alcuni m prima di collegarsi nuovamente.
<Spillo> alcune volte devo spengnere e riaccendere il portatile...
<alfred> dovrebbe apparire una icona automaticamente al momento dell'inserimento del cavetto usb che connette il telefono al pc?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<alfred> ciao.
<alfred> buongiorno jester- ti chiedo un aiuto a capire come mai il pc non apre la cartella delle immagini del mio smartphone (collegato al pc col suo cavetto usb).
<alfred> grazie.
<jester-> alfred: penso sia un problema di permessi del cellofono
<alfred> eppure prima si connettava al pc.
<alfred> cliccavo sul cell "fotocamera (PTP)" e si visualizzava una piccola icona. sulla quale cliccavo e scaricavo tutto sul pc.
<jester-> alfred: ma si connette e non apre la cartella o proprio il cellofono non viene cagato
<alfred> si connette. inizia la carica pure.
<jester-> alfred: si connette in bluetoot o lo manta come usb
<alfred> con usb
<alfred> e ho provato pure unaltra funzione del cell che si chiama "Media sync MTP"
<jester-> alfred: lo monta?
<jester-> alfred: la usb del cello è in modalità dati?
<alfred> si
<alfred> dice proprio così: "connesso per trasferimento foto"!!!
<Spillo> ho risolto..grazie cmq.. era il cavo di connessione della WLAN che era inserito male. buona giornata a tutti.
<jester-> alfred: e poi ?
<alfred> poi inizia subito la ricarica della batteria, ma non si apre sul pc nessuna icona.
<alfred> ora come  accedo a questo cell??
<jester-> alfred: se prima di avanzare funzava s'è da pensare che sia un bug
<jester-> alfred: sistema aggiornato?
<alfred> si
<alfred> l'ho aggiornato qualche settimana fa
<alfred> (alla versione di aprile. l'ultima.)
<jester-> alfred: ubuntu lubuntu altro
<alfred> ubuntu. unity.
<jester-> alfred: intendevo upgrade, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<alfred> cosè upgrade?
<alfred> con questo comando che mi hai indicato cosa sta favcendo il pc?
<jester-> upgrade = aggiornamento
<alfred> ok. ora ha finito di aggiornare.
<jester-> prova
<alfred> niente.
<alfred> spengo e riaccendo?
<jester-> no
<alfred> (il pc)
<jester-> prova a fare copia incolla usando il filemanager
<alfred> copia/incolla di cosa?
<alfred> inoltre filemanager cosa è?
<jester-> alfred: se viene montato lo vedi col filemanager
<alfred> il problema è che non viene montato!!
<jester-> alfred: è l'equivalente di esplora risorse di winz, cartella home o nautilus che sia si hai unity
<alfred> il filemanager è quella icona del cassetto che esce dall'archivio?
<ExPBoy> eh
<jester-> alfred: lo vede nella finestra a sinistra di nautilus?
<alfred> quello che si chiama File?
<alfred> dove si visualizza la voce "dispositivi" nell'elenco a sinistra?
<jester-> eh
<alfred> ecco allora ho capito.
<alfred> purtroppo però c'è scritto solo "computer"
<alfred> quando inserisco il cell (modalità trasferimento file) non visualizza niente.
<jester-> sicuro che il cello sia usb modalità dati o simile?
<alfred> se invece inserisco il mio HD esterno si visualizza il nome dell'HD)
<alfred> si sono sicuro.
<jester-> su altro pc?
<alfred> ho provato anche unaltra funzione del cell. e quella la monta. ma non è per trasferire files
<alfred> non ho altro pc.
<alfred> purtroppo.
<alfred> si è scassato pure quello.
<jester-> bè se lo monta dovrebbe essere esporabile
<jester-> alfred: altro pc con winz?
<alfred> purtroppo no.
<alfred> proprio la sett scorsa si è rotto il connettore dell'alimentazione di un piccolo netbook eeepc Win.
<jester-> alfred: nemmeno winz scarica?
<alfred> e cosè winz scarica?
<alfred> ah forse ho capito.
<alfred> io sul mio pc ho solo ubuntu.
<alfred> avevo xp ma si era bloccato. e a ridosso del 18 aprile (data di fine aggiornam xp) l'unica alternativa era avere solo ubuntu.
<jester-> se non è pc reperto installaci winz in virtualebox che serve sempre
<jester-> alfred: va che di xp sono cessati gli aggiornamenti non il funzionamento, anzi, è notizia recente che ms continuerà a passare aggiornamenti di sicurezza importanti
<alfred> a me si era proprio impallato xp.
<alfred> provato a reinstallarlo più volte e aggiornarlo anche con l'aiuto della community microsoft
<jester-> winz7
<jester-> 8
<alfred> ma non c'è niente da fare: cpu al 100% e niente era utilizzabile.
<alfred> purtroppo ho un reperto!!!
<alfred> e ho pure un HD interno di soli 30 GB
<alfred> sto inguaiato.
<alfred> dovrei comprare un pc nouvo.
<alfred> ma soldi ora non ce ne sono.
<alfred> e mi si è pure scassato quel piccolo eeepc della asus con WinXp. comodissimo.
<alfred> mannaggia. per sostituire il connettore alimentazione che costa 5 euro mi hanno chiesto 150euro!!!!
<jester-> minghia portali a benedire
<alfred> eh. sono già andato da SantAntonio.
<alfred> domani provo SanGennaro.
<alfred> cmq
<alfred> io le foto del cell le ho scaricate con ubuntu.
<alfred> ora come mai il SO non riconosce la cartella fotocamera del cell???
<alfred> sarà stato l'aggiornamento che ho fatto un paio di settimane fa alla versione di aprile che ha cambiato qualche impostazione?
<jk^> alfred? quanta ram e quanti ghz hai?
<alfred> 1gb ram
<alfred> non ricordo i ghz
<alfred> (1.90? possibile?)
<jk^> boh
<jk^> io 1,4 ghz e 2 gb di ram ma le ho comprate a parte
<jk^> sennò avevo di meno
<alfred> (NB: mi avete già spiegato in passato che per il mio pc unity è troppo pesante. e che dovrei installare una versione più leggera ad es.kubuntu. ma io sono unimbranato in informatica e non ho voglia di fare nuove intallazioni, con nuove impostazioni eccecc. per ora il pc va bene anche con ubuntu. anzi meglio di come andava xp prima.)
<jk^> xp gira bene
<alfred> xp a me si era completamente bloccato. non era possibile avviare alcuna funzione. cpu al 100% fin dall'accensione.
<alfred> effttuato più volte il ripristino con idvd masterizzati originali
<alfred> ma niente da fare. era come impazzito.
<alfred> ho pensato a una mossa microsoft per indurre noi vecchi xp a comprare nuovo hardware/software.
<alfred> insomma jester-  che ne dici del fatto che prima dell'aggiornamento alla versione di aprile sono riuscito a scaricare le foto dal cell sul pc?
<teox87> giorno
<teox87> sono nuovo vorrei conoscere ubuntu
<teox87> lo posso installare sul mio portatile?
<teox87> ma è un po vrecchiotto. cosa mi consigliate
<jester-> lubuntu
<teox87> cosa è
<teox87> dove lo trovo
<jester-> teox87: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/ --> derivate
<gcollura> Ciao, chi mi consiglia una scheda Wifi pci-e che funzioni e basta?
<Gabriel> ciao ragazzi ho un problema con il kvm su un hp fisso ed e una cpu AMD-ATI credo solo che me lo ha disattivato dal BIOS come faccio a ripristinare tutto???
<devuser> salve non capisco perchè quando uso dischi, chiavette usb formattate (con ubuntu) a fat32 , copiando un file.. procede bene.. ma quando arriva alla fine 0% si blocca per 10 minuti
<Guest8543> Volevo un consiglio su che versione di ubuntu installare sul mio laptop samsung nc10 plus
<Guest8543> suggerimenti?
<Guest8543> qualcuno?
<calimero8282> ciao a tutti
<calimero8282> non riesco a risolvere il problema della scheda audio, se qualcuno gentilmente mi aiuta gliene sono infinitamente grato
<calimero8282> ho una scheda video nvidia e audio preso dalla scheda madre
<jester-> calimero8282: uscita deve essere su analogico e non hdmi
<calimero8282> ciao jester-
<calimero8282> è messa su analogico
<calimero8282> ma continuo a non sentire niente
<calimero8282> l'altroieri mi stava aiutando krabador
<jester-> usa pavucontrol
<calimero8282> l ho usato
<calimero8282> non riesco
<jester-> alsamixer a psoto?
<jester-> posto*
<calimero8282> ti mando uno screenshoot=?
<jester-> manda
<calimero8282> allora mi sposto sul computer che mi da le dolenti note
<calimero8282> aspetta
<calimero8282> mi ricollego tra 2 minuti
<calimero8282> rieccomi
<calimero8282> jester-:  ho scrittto alsamixer sul terminale e non me lo fa aprire :S
<calimero8282> impossibile aprire il mixer: File o directory non esistente
<jester-> calimero8282: ma va? che errore da
<calimero8282> impossibile aprire il mixer: File o directory non esistente
<jester-> calimero8282: ubuntu doc ce l'ha di serie
<calimero8282> si ma non ho capito come è possibile che non c'è +
<jester-> alsa-utils è installato?
<calimero8282> aspè controllo
<calimero8282> io ho fatto solo quello che mi diceva krabador
<jester-> calimero8282: la scheda integrata è abilitata nel bios?
<calimero8282> non lo so
<calimero8282> non ho mai toccato il bios
<calimero8282> ma ripeto che, l altro ieri mi partiva alsamixer
<jester-> dovresti controllare c he se disabilitata è come se non ci fosse
<calimero8282> jester-:  krabador mi diceva che il problema c'era per via dell hdmi della scheda video che mi da conflitto
<jester-> calimero8282: nvidia e uscita hdmi ce l'ho pure io ma non da problemi
<calimero8282> ma io ho attaccato la vga
<calimero8282> non ho il cavo hdmi
<jester-> eh
<jester-> ma vede comunque l'uscita
<calimero8282> eh ma tu sei collegato in hdmi o vga?
<jester-> e il setup va messo anologia in uscita
<jester-> il monitor uno in hdmi e il secondo in dvi
<calimero8282> eh ma forse se avevo il cavo non succedva questo?
<jester-> siccome hdmi fa passare pure l'audio l'uscita la vede
<jester-> il monito non ha altoparlanti
<calimero8282> eh infatti
<calimero8282> forse è meglio che apsetto krab?
<jester-> quindi in analogico usa l'integrata che deve essere abilitata nel bios
<calimero8282> io non so esattamente quello che ho modificato con lui
<jester-> se non abilitata nel bios non andrà mai
<calimero8282> eh ma come si fa?
<calimero8282> cerco su ggol
<jester-> tasto canc al boot
<jester-> non sei mai entrato nel bios?
<calimero8282> sisi
<calimero8282> ma non ho mai fatto sto fatto della scheda audio
<jester-> controlla
<calimero8282> devo vedere se è abilitata
<calimero8282> ok
<jester-> è di sicuro da qualche parte
<calimero8282> Integated Peripherals accedi a -> PCI Device -> audio -> auto/disable
<jester-> eh
<jester-> abilita
<calimeTablet> sto nel BIOS è americanmegatrade 02.58 ma non trovo l opzione audio
<Sinestik89> ciao ragazzi,sapete come fare da hotspot da lubuntu?
<michele__> ciao, qualche giorno fa, ho scaricato xbuntu, ed ho notato che non ha file exe, come s'installa?
<fabio> sera
<Sinestik89> sera,qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Sinestik89_> sapete aiutarmi?
<xubuntu904> Ciao!...non riesco ad installare una multifunzione epson sx-205..qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<michele__> sapete perchè Xubuntu non ha un file exe?
<xubuntu904> epson sx 205, non riesco a trovare dei driver compatibili
<luke49> ciao a tutti
<elyssan> qualcuno mi può dare una consulenza veloce?
<michela> Ciao, ho scaricato ubuntu, ed ho notato che posso selezionare altre versioni... posso usare questa per installare Lubuntu?
<Spillo> ragazzi la ricezione del mio ubuntu è diminuita fa fatica a connettersi rispetto al mio secondo laptop win.. che cosa è successo?
<Spillo> ragazzi la ricezione del mio ubuntu è diminuita fa fatica a connettersi, rispetto al mio secondo laptop win.
<krabador> Spillo, che ubuntu e che scheda wireless
<Spillo> grazie krabador: xubuntu 13.04 scheda broadcome BCM4311
<Spillo> broadcom*
<Spillo>  802.11b/g wlan
<krabador> Spillo, dpkg -l | grep b43
<krabador> incolla poi in pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | Spillo
<ubot-it> Spillo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Spillo> ok
<krabador> Spillo, il supporto alla 13.04 è finito a gennaio, è altamente consigliabile , in ogni caso, passare alla 14.04
<Spillo> krabador: non esce nulla dal cursore
<torioko_1> ciao a tutti, ho installato lubuntu su un netbook , ma l'audio è scadende....volevo sapere se c'era qualche equalizzatore per lubuntu per migliorare il suono.grazie
<krabador> torioko_1, va a controllare che il volume non sia in distorsione
<krabador> torioko_1, "scadente" spiegati.
<Spillo> provvederò al passaggio appena possibile krabador:
<torioko_1> non si sentono gli alti il suono sempbra compresso,volevo sapere se c'era qualche equalizzatore  per migliorare il suono
<torioko_1> per il resto è tutto ok
<torioko_1> i volumi sono tutti regolati bene
<calimero8282> we krabador
<torioko_1> e solo l'audio che non mi soddisfa
<calimero8282> ma ieri non sei venuto? :(
<krabador> torioko_1 parli delle casse interne
<torioko_1> interne ed esterne
<torioko_1> ho visto su lubunto sofware center ma non ho trovato un equalizzatore
<calimero8282> krabador,  quando puoi mi aiuti?
<michela> Ciao, ho scaricato ubuntu, ed ho notato che posso selezionare altre versioni... posso usare questa per installare Lubuntu?
<krabador> torioko_1, l'equalizzazione dell'audio, preferibilmente la si lascia al software che si utilizza
<michela> :) sono solaaa a a a l al alla??
<torioko_1> ho visto che su ubuntu è possibile installarlo l'equalizzatore ma su lubuntu no
<krabador> torioko_1, come si chiama questo equalizzatore a cui ti riferisci?
<krabador> mibofra, scarica direttamente lubuntu
<krabador> michela, scarica direttamente lubuntu
<krabador> torioko_1, sudo apt-get install alsa-utils, lancia poi alsamixer, sempre da terminale
<krabador> torioko_1, seleziona la scheda audio
<krabador> e controlla tutti i livelli
<torioko_1> http://imagebin.org/309542
<torioko_1> tipo questo
<Spillo> krabador: dpkg -l | grep b43 non ha dato risultati
<torioko_1> okay ora ci provo
<krabador> Spillo, dpkg -l | grep firmware
<Spillo> ok
<Spillo> krabador: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7411112/
<michela> va bene ... dove trovo dei themes per ubuntu?
<michela> questo theme va bene per ubuntu?   ...   http://opendesktop.org/content/show.php/hamidcom?content=162979
<krabador> Spillo, sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer
<krabador> Spillo, ma passa alla 14.04
<Spillo> krabador: posso scaricare tutto su questo portatile e poi installarlo all'altro? appqna risolvo lo faccio promesso :D
<krabador> Spillo, segnati il comando e mandalo dall'altro
<krabador> Spillo, passare alla 14.04 puo' già essere una soluzione
<Spillo> il problema è che non è collegato alla wifi
<Spillo> non ho un cavo al momento
<krabador> Spillo, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom#Installazione_driver_STA_senza_connessione_internet
<krabador> Spillo, scusa, è questo il link giusto
<krabador> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom#Installare_i_driver_b43_senza_connessione_internet
<krabador> non il primo
<Spillo> ok
<Spillo> per il passaggio alla 13.04 o 14.04 devo salvare i miei dati ?
<krabador> Spillo, si
<Spillo> bene
<Spillo> ora guardo la guida che mi hai linkato
<krabador> Spillo, puoi fare anche salto di versione, e puoi non salvare i dati, ma puo' andare storto qualcosa, allora è meglio fare il backup e reinstallare
<Spillo> grazie per il chiarimento...al momento stò salvando il rar broadcm
<calimero8282> krabador,  ma non mi aiuti + per l audio? :(
<spillo> sudo b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o non riconosce il comando
<David___> Hi
<David___> i would like download 13.04 Ubuntu, but now i see from 14, why?
<David___> i downloaded 13.04 bit days ado
<David___> now i see only 14 lts
<David___> thanks
<calimero8282> è in italiano
<David___> ok grazie
<David___> mi puoi dire tu?
<calimero8282> che ti serve?
<calimero8282> la 13.04?
<David___> ho letto delle guide per Unity 3D
<David___> ed indicava la 13.04, ma adesso ho visto a differenza di prima , che c'è solo la versione LTS
<calimero8282> nono ci stanno pure le altre
<David___> posso scaricare l'ultima? è meglio ? o piu pesante?
<David___> ah ok grazie, cambia qualcosa?
<calimero8282> http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/ubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386.iso
<David___> hai già provato?
<calimero8282> io ho lubuntu
<calimero8282> ma ho problemi con audio
<David___> in quanto la 13.04 l'avevo già scaricata (l'avrei già pronta)
<calimero8282> t ho messo il link della 13.04
<David___> si grazie!
<calimero8282> prego
<David___> e l'ho installata su un pc e va bene, la 14 non so cosa possa cambiare
<David___> o se poi con Unity magari ho problemi nell'installazione
<David___> ?
<David___> consiglio?
<calimero8282> oh
<calimero8282> boh
<calimero8282> io non sono un esperto
<calimero8282> ma se va bene perchè cambiarla?
<calimero8282> aspetta che finisce il supporto
<calimero8282> e poi cambi
<calimero8282> secondo me
<David___> ok faccio cosi epoi secondo te si può aggiornare alla 14?
<David___> senza dover rifare tutto da capo?
<calimero8282> sisi si può aggiornare
<calimero8282> ma ripeto se funziona perchè cambiare?
<calimero8282> esco
<calimero8282> ciaooo
<David___> ok grazie ciao
<lucassss> Ciao ragazzi, avrei un problemino con un file .run, quando do come comando "sudo ./nomeprogramma.run" mi ritorna la riga di comando in attesa di un comando, senza l'esecuzione dell'installazione del file .run
<lucassss> è possibile conoscere l'errore che blocca l'apertura del file .run?
<lucassss> Aggiungo, mi trovo su Ubuntu 14.04 con Unity
<spillo> il mio portatile con xubuntu ha deciso di non connettersi tramite wifi, se può aiutare ho quello che dice hai seguenti codici 'lspci -nn | grep -i net''sudo lshw -C network' 'sudo ifconfig -a' http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7411474/ grazie
<Eleirs> qualcuno che mi può dare una mano con /etc/network/interfaces ?
<spillo> ai* grammar fail
<drhicks> ciao a tutti
<drhicks> mi serve un aiuto con la scheda wifi del notebook e Lubuntu
<drhicks> c'è nessuno?
<krabador> drhicks, che scheda, e che lubuntu?
<Guest69538> buona sera a tutti. posso chiedervi una cosa?
<krabador> Guest69538, chiedi
<Guest69538> ubuntu 14.04 non mi esegui piu da qualche giorno i comandi arresta..sospendi e termina sessione da pannello superiore
<Guest69538> ubuntu 14.04 non mi esegui piu da qualche giorno i comandi arresta..sospendi e termina sessione da pannello superiore
<krabador> Guest69538, inizialmente andava tutto bene?
<krabador> drhicks, ?
<drhicks> broadcom bcm4318
<drhicks> lubuntu ultima versione
<krabador> drhicks, connettiti con il cavo lan, apri il terminale, sudo apt-get b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer linux-firmware-nonfree
<krabador> poi riavvia
<drhicks> ci provo
<drhicks> mi dice b43-fwcutter non valida
<drhicks> di solito con le vecchie versioni di Ubuntu (fino alla 12.10) mi bastava installare wicd
<krabador> sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer linux-firmware-nonfree
<krabador> drhicks
<drhicks> sto aspettando che completa l'operazione
<krabador> drhicks, al termine, riavvia
<drhicks> ok
<drhicks> riavvio a tra poco
<fra_dolcino> dovrei partizionare il disco su un pc nuovo con uefi, windows installato di fabbrica, vorrei toglierlo e fare la partizione con la home separata
<fra_dolcino> qualcuno riesce a seguirmi?
<krabador> fra_dolcino, che win c'è all'interno ?
<fra_dolcino> krabador: win8
<krabador> fra_dolcino, in win8 disabilita avvio rapido, poi disabilita uefi secure boot da bios
<krabador> fra_dolcino, fa partire la live di ubuntu 14.04 64 bit
<fra_dolcino> ho già messo la live, con gparted aperto, ho davanti le partizioni default
<krabador> !imagebin | fra_dolcino
<ubot-it> fra_dolcino: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<drhicks> rieccomi
<drhicks> niente di fatto
<drhicks> mi sa che dovrò usare ndiswrapper
<fra_dolcino> krabador, ho disabilitato secure boot, tra poco ti faccio vedere la schermata dell'altro pc
<krabador> drhicks, lshw -C network
<krabador> !pastebin | drhicks
<ubot-it> drhicks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> drhicks, iwconfig
<krabador> sempre pastebin
<drhicks> incollato nella pagina che ho aperto adesso? incollo il link qui?
<drhicks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7411839/
<krabador> drhicks, iwconfig
<fradeb> krabrador, sono riuscito a installare bodhi, il problema era dei bios
<fradeb> krabador, sono riuscito a installare bodhi, il problema era dei bios
<drhicks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7411850/
<fra_dolcino2> krabador, questa ecco la situazione
<fradeb> krabador, ho utilizzato Plop
<fra_dolcino2> ma magari mi faccio sentire dopo, visto che stai aiutando altra gente
<fradeb> krabador, il problema ora è che bodhi non mi piace affatto
<fradeb> e non so come installare ubuntu
<krabador> fradeb, hai detto che la chiavetta era partita
<fradeb> si la chiavetta è partita ma solo con plop
<fradeb> il computer è così vecchio che non riconosce la usb come bios
<fradeb> krabador, il problema è che ora non riesco a installare ubuntu al posto di bhodi
<krabador> fradeb, ieri non dicevi che stavi usando plop
<fradeb> krabador, appunto non lo usavo e non funzionava
<fradeb> krabdor, poi ci ho provato e ha funzionato
<krabador> fradeb, non hai detto che lo stavi usando, ed hai detto, prima che me ne andassi che ti stava funzionando
<krabador> fradeb, c'è il log
<fradeb> krabador, non ha funzionato, devo essermi espresso male
<krabador> fra_dolcino, manda l'immagine
<fradeb> krabador, pardon, cos'è il lo?
<krabador> !imagebin | fra_dolcino
<ubot-it> fra_dolcino: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> fra_dolcino, l'immagine di gparted aperto
<krabador> drhicks, lsmod | grep -e b43 -e wl
<krabador> drhicks, sempre pastebin
<drhicks> sudo?
<drhicks> niente
<krabador> con sudo ?
<drhicks> sia con che senza
<drhicks> non esce niente
<krabador> drhicks, dpkg -l | grep b43
<krabador> drhicks, dpkg -l | bcmwl-kernel-source
<drhicks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7411908/
<drhicks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7411914/
<krabador> drhicks, dpkg -l | grep bcmwl-kernel-source
<lucasss> Sera, ho un problemino con Ubuntu 14...pare che non voglia eseguire nessun file .run, al comando sudo ./file.run lui risponde con l'attesa di un nuovo comando senza avviarne l'installazione...
<drhicks> non succede niente
<krabador> lucasss, sudo chmod +x file.run,  sudo ./file.run
<lucasss> già fatto ovviamente :)
<lucasss> il file, o meglio dire, i file sono già resi eseguibili, ma non li esegue...
<krabador> lucasss, consulta la documentazione di quel programma, per vedere se ti manda qualcosa , nel sistema, per eseguire quel file
<massimo1964> Buona sera a tutti
<lucasss> fatto anche questo, e tutte le librerie necessarie sono presenti...
<lucasss> ma, lo fa con qualsiasi file .run...
<drhicks> come faccio per fare uno screenshot?
<krabador> !imagebin | drhicks
<ubot-it> drhicks: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<lucasss> è possibile visualizzare eventuali errori nell'apertura del file run?
<drhicks> ho capito, ma come facco lo screenshot da caricare?
<krabador> lucasss, te li dice il terminale
<krabador> drhicks, che ubuntu hai?
<lucasss> drhicks, con il tasto Stamp
<lucasss> krabador, perfetto...lui non dice nulla x)
<krabador> lucasss, permessi di esecuzone, e prova a farlo eseguire all'utente
<drhicks> ubuntu 14.4 lts
<drhicks> distro Lubuntu
<krabador> drhicks, sudo apt-get remove --purge b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer && sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<krabador> drhicks, pastebin e riavvi o
<krabador> drhicks, se con stamp, non trovi nulla in /home/utente/Immagini, potrebbe essere nella /home/utente
<lucasss> krabador, http://pastebin.com/hpu9PTWK
<krabador> drhicks, altrimenti sudo apt-get install scrot, ripremi il tasto stamp
<drhicks> un attimo
<drhicks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7411990/
<drhicks> mi dice sempre di inserire il cd
<drhicks> ma il disco è inserito
<fra_dolcino> re
<drhicks> sto valutando la formattazione, perché magari ho incasinato il sistema operativo
<krabador> drhicks, <krabador> drhicks, sudo apt-get remove --purge b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer && sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<krabador> hai mandato anche il secondo ?
<fra_dolcino2> krabador, ecco gparted aperto, come dicevo vorrei eliminare win8 e fare la home separatahttp://imagebin.org/309558
<drhicks> al secondo mi dice di inserire il cd... ma il cd è inserito
<devuser> salve non capisco perchè quando uso dischi, chiavette usb formattate (con ubuntu) a fat32 , copiando un file.. procede bene.. ma quando arriva alla fine 0% si blocca per 10 minuti
<krabador> drhicks, mi dici di preciso che comando dai?
<krabador> drhicks, manda pastebin
<drhicks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7412053/
<krabador> drhicks, allora, software-properties-gtk
<krabador> sempre da terminale
<krabador> aprirà una finestra
<krabador> drhicks, quando pronta, manda immagine
<drhicks> devo andare alla voce driver aggiuntivi?
<krabador> manda immagine
<krabador> !imagebin | drhicks
<ubot-it> drhicks: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<drhicks> http://imagebin.org/309566
<krabador> drhicks, la prima tab a sinistra
<krabador> che è quella che carica per prima
<drhicks> segno di spunta a tutto
<krabador> drhicks, sotto, disabilita la voce del cd
<wartis> salve ho un problema con la rete wireless..
<krabador> wartis, chiedi
<wartis> ho da poco installato ubuntu n14.04
<wartis> ho spulciato i thread ma non trovo soluzione
<wartis> la mia scheda di rete wireless
<wartis> si collega a casa mia
<wartis> ma quando mi sposto in giro e cerco di collegarmi a nuove reti
<krabador> drhicks, da dove stai scrivendo adesso?
<wartis> continua a rimandarmi alla schermata dell pass
<wartis> sto scrivendo dal mio notebook connesso via cavo
<drhicks> dal portatile
<drhicks> ma sono connesso via cavo
<krabador> drhicks, se sei connesso, e nella prima tab disabiliti la voce del cd, non puo' chiederti nulla
<drhicks> appena disabilitato
<drhicks> adesso riprovo
<krabador> drhicks, dai ok
<krabador> aspetta
<krabador> manda sudo apt-get update
<krabador> da terminale
<drhicks> sta aggiornando la cache
<drhicks> dalla finestra
<krabador> drhicks, poi puoi rimandare sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<wartis> ...
<krabador> wartis, se la connessione wifi di casa funziona, non è un problema vero e proprio dell'installazione della scheda wireless in ubuntu
<wartis> quindi?? dici che non centra ubuntu?? anche se nella versione precedente la 13.04 lui si connettteva normalmente( dopo aver inserito  le pass) alle reti nuove?
<drhicks> torno subito
<spartacus_72> sera
<wartis> krabador?
<krabador> wartis, lshw -C network
<krabador> !pastebin | wartis
<ubot-it> wartis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<wartis> description: Wireless interface        product: AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter        vendor: Qualcomm Atheros        physical id: 0        bus info: pci@0000:04:00.0        logical name: wlan0        version: 01        serial: 2c:d0:5a:5a:09:b5        width: 64 bits        clock: 33MHz        capabilities: bus_master cap_list rom ethernet physical wireless        configuration: broadcast=yes driver=ath9k driverversion=3.13.0-24-gene
<drhicks> rieccomi
<krabador> wartis, non puoi incollare in canale
<drhicks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7412161/
<krabador> !pastebin | wartis
<ubot-it> wartis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> drhicks, perfetto, riavvia
<drhicks> ok
<drhicks> ri rieccomi
<drhicks> ancora nada
<krabador> drhicks, software-properties-gtk , e dimmi cosa c'è scritto nell'ultima tab a destra
<krabador> drhicks, nm-applet da terminale
<krabador> drhicks, e verifica che sia abilitata la voce della rete senza fili
<drhicks> al primo: in uso sorgenti del driver wireless linux sta broadcom etc etc
<drhicks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7412224/
<drhicks> forse perché ho installato wicd
<krabador> drhicks, fai cose di nascosto ?
<drhicks> no
<drhicks> l'avevo detto che con le vecchie versioni di Ubuntu avevo sempre risolto così
<drhicks> davo per scontato che fosse chiaro che avevo già fatto la stessa cosa prima di provare a rivolgermi a voi
<drhicks> elimino subito wicd e installo quello che mi è richiesto
<fra_dolcino2> ciao, devo fare una partizione da live per rimuovere win e fare la home separata
<fra_dolcino2> qualcuno riesce a seguirmi nell'operazione_
<krabador> fra_dolcino2, vuoi o no mandare l'immagine di gparted aperto?
<fra_dolcino2> si, gia mandata sopra, rimando subito
<fra_dolcino2> http://imagebin.org/309558
<fra_dolcino2> krabador, per il momento ho disattivato secure boot dal bios, anche se in realta' non tengo dual boot
<krabador> fra_dolcino2, l'importante è averlo disabilitato, allora, puoi eliminare /dev/sda4, ovviamente dopo il backup, e creare una partizione estesa , in cui all'interno vai a creare una root, una home, ed una swap
<fra_dolcino2> krabador, e' un pc nuovo, quindi non c'e' nulla da backuppare, per eliminare la partizione devo procedere a fare la nuova partition table o clicco col destro e la elimino?
<krabador> fra_dolcino2, tasto destro ed elimini
<fra_dolcino2> krabador, ok
<krabador> fra_dolcino2, assicurati che sia smontata
<fra_dolcino2> krabador, fatto
<krabador> fra_dolcino2, nello stesso spazio che si è sgomberato , crei una partizione estesa
<krabador> non primaria, estesA
<fra_dolcino2> krabador, ma con le altre partizioni sda1,2,3,5 cosa devo fare?
<krabador> nulla, le lasci li
<krabador> in modo da poter ripristinare il pc come di fabbrica
<krabador> quando dovesse servire
<fra_dolcino2> krabador, una occupa ben 16 gb di spazio
<fra_dolcino2> ok dici meglio poter ripristinare il tutto
<krabador> fra_dolcino2, al fine di poter ripristinare in futuro il pc con le impostazioni di fabbrica, lasciale stare
<krabador> fra_dolcino2, non ti togliere questa possibilità
<fra_dolcino2> krabador, per la garanzia ecc. non si sa mai
<fra_dolcino2> krabador, quindi ora per creare le tre partizioni root, home, swap...clicco col destro e scelgo new?
<krabador> hai creato la partizione primaria?
<fra_dolcino2> krabador, no
<krabador> fra_dolcino2, cosa non è chiaro di "fra_dolcino2, nello stesso spazio che si è sgomberato , crei una partizione estesa" ?
<fra_dolcino2> krabador, partizione estesa
<fra_dolcino2> ho cliccato col destro su new, ti fa scegliere appunto primary partition
<fra_dolcino2> devo scegliere la quantita di free space precedeing [per il file system?]
<fra_dolcino2> e la quantita free space following [per la home?]
<krabador> fra_dolcino2, non devi creare una partizione primaria
<fra_dolcino2> krabador, logical e extended partition non sono selezionabili
<krabador> fra_dolcino2, puoi vedere le informazioni di /dev/sda3 ?
<krabador> con il tasto destro
<fra_dolcino2> krabador, http://imagebin.org/309573
<krabador> fra_dolcino2, cancella anche /dev/sda3
<fra_dolcino2> krabador, hai capito di che si tratta?
<krabador> si, è una "Microsoft reserved." , utilizzata da alcuni tool windows
<fra_dolcino2> krabador, la cancello allora?
<krabador> se non devi usare win8, non ti serve
<fra_dolcino2> krabador, non devo usare win8, cancellata
<krabador> fra_dolcino2, non ho tutta la notte
<fra_dolcino2> krabador, sono qua, ascolto
<krabador> hai cancellato /dev/sda3 ?
<fra_dolcino2> krabador, si
<krabador> adesso crea la partizione estesa
<fra_dolcino2> krabador, la partizione estesa non e' selezionabile dal menu a tendina
<fra_dolcino2> mi da la possibilita di scegliere solo Primary Partition
<krabador> fra_dolcino2, chiudi gparted, apri il terminale, manda sudo fdisk -l
<krabador> !pastebin | fra_dolcino2
<ubot-it> fra_dolcino2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fra_dolcino2> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7412482/
<krabador> fra_dolcino2, sudo gparted
<fra_dolcino2> krabador, hai bisogno dell'output sul terminale?
<krabador> no, va a creare, una partizione primaria di 20480 Mb
<krabador> nello spazio non assegnato
<fra_dolcino2> krabador, che servira per...?
<krabador> root
<fra_dolcino2> krabador, da 0 a 20480, come label metto root?
<krabador> puoi chiamarla come ti pare, non è importante che gli dia la label root
<fra_dolcino2> krabador, l'ho creata e chiamata root
<fra_dolcino2> 20 gb immagino bastino per eventuale nuove installazioni di programmi vari
<krabador> fra_dolcino2, si, ti ripeto, la label non serve pressochè a nulla
<krabador> fra_dolcino2, è in installazione che serve impostarla come root
<krabador> fra_dolcino2, adesso va a creare un'altra partizione
<krabador> quanta ram hai nel pc?
<fra_dolcino2> krabador, che servira per la home?
<krabador> fra_dolcino2, si
<fra_dolcino2> 4 gb al momento
<krabador> fra_dolcino2, allora, fai una nuova partizione, file system swap , di 4096 byte, tutta completamente a destra
<krabador> una volta fatta questa partizione, puoi dare tutto lo spazio avanzante, alla home
<krabador> fra_dolcino2, che file system hai assegnato alla root ?
<fra_dolcino2> krabador, ext4
<krabador> ok
<krabador> anche la home deve essere ext4
<fra_dolcino2> krabadorok, ho sbagliato una cosa ho assegnato
<fra_dolcino2> krabador, ok per il filesystem, dicevo...
<krabador> fra_dolcino2, spiegati
<fra_dolcino2> krabador, ho assegnato per sbaglio 890.82 gb alla swap e sono rimasti 4g unallocated
<krabador> fra_dolcino2, elimina la partizione, ricreala di 4096 mg, file system swap
<krabador> poi creane un'altra di tutto lo spazio rimanente
<krabador> la swap, creala tutta a destra, e lo fai , mettendo freespace following 0
<fra_dolcino2> ok
<krabador> la home , file system ext4
<fra_dolcino2> krabador, lo spazio rimanente per la home precede 0 mb e segue 0 mb?
<krabador> fra_dolcino2, metti 4096 come dimensione, dai invio , e 0 free space following
<krabador> fra_dolcino2, file system swap
<fra_dolcino2> cioe la partizione per la swap di 4 gb deve avere come file system linux-swap?
<krabador> fra_dolcino2, quante volte te lo devo dire?
<fra_dolcino2> krabador, la formatto come swap allora
<fra_dolcino2> krabador, http://imagebin.org/309579 questa e' la situazione
<fra_dolcino2> mi crescono 4gb non allocati
<krabador> fra_dolcino2, cancella la home, e rifalla , prendendo tutto lo spazio disponibile
<krabador> fra_dolcino2, se non lo indichi, prende tutto lo spazio disponibile
<fra_dolcino2> krabador, ok
<fra_dolcino2> krabador, http://imagebin.org/309581
<fra_dolcino2> ora sembrerebbe a posto?
<krabador> fra_dolcino2, perfetto, ogni volta hai applicato le modifiche?
<fra_dolcino2> krabador, si
<krabador> fra_dolcino2, perfetto, allora puoi uscire da gparted e far partire l'installazione
<fra_dolcino2> krabador, :)
<fra_dolcino> krabador, faccio partire allora
<krabador> fra_dolcino, fa partire, e quando arriverai alle opzioni per dove installare, seleziona "altro"
<krabador> fra_dolcino, selezioni la root , clicchi in basso a sinistra su change, nella voce "usa come" , selezioni "file system ext4 con journaling"
<krabador> selezioni "punto di mount"   " / "
<krabador> e spunta per formattare la partizione
<krabador> poi selezioni la home, e fai la stessa cosa, sempre change, "file system ext4 con journaling" ma punto di mount "/home"
<krabador> selezioni la swap, clicchi su change e vedi se la partizione di swap è selezionata come tale
<fra_dolcino> krabador, ok, appena parte, c'è la clessidra, stenta a partire non sò perché
<fra_dolcino> krabador, ok, ho selezionato "altro"
<Lucy_> Salve. Cosa sara successo. Da qualche giorno il mio ubuntu 14.04 non esegue il comando arresta...
<fra_dolcino> krabador, la prima è fatta mi pare
<fra_dolcino> ora faccio la home
<krabador> fra_dolcino, stai attento al punto di mount
<fra_dolcino> root= /
<krabador> fra_dolcino, si
<fra_dolcino> home= /home
<krabador> bene
<krabador> adesso verifica la swap
<fra_dolcino> swap-->usa come area di swap
<fra_dolcino> in questo caso non c'è la spunta su "formattare la partizione"
<krabador> bene, in basso nella finestra, cosa ti dice come destinazione di grub ?
<clagiafra> una domanda mi sorge spontanea....settimana scorsa ho tentato di aggiornare kubuntu 12.04 a 14.04 e a fine install ho avuto lo schermo nero con la scritta initframs e il cursore che lampeggiava.Che voleva dire?
<krabador> clagiafra, al riavvio cosa è successo?
<clagiafra> nero...solo nero
<krabador> clagiafra, il salto di versione puo' dare problemi, è consigliabile eseguire installazione completa
<krabador> fra_dolcino, allora?
<clagiafra> a ma l'ho fatta dopo.....idem con patate
<krabador> clagiafra, hai fatto l'installazione 14.04 da capo, successivamente , ed hai schermo nero?
<fra_dolcino> sotto c'è scritto "device per l'installazione del boot loader: /dev/sda nome e dimensione disco rigido
<clagiafra> yes....e ti dirò,aveva anche perso il bios la macchina
<krabador> clagiafra, non è stata l'installazione , a "far pedere il bios"
<clagiafra> ho dovuto reinstall bios e da li andare solo su kubu 12.04 attuale
<krabador> fra_dolcino, perfetto, vai avanto
<krabador> avanti
<krabador> clagiafra, che hardware ?
<fra_dolcino> krabador, è rimasta la spunta di fianco a root e home alla voce "formattare?" devo toglierla?
<krabador> clagiafra, cpu /ram /scheda video, con precisione
<clagiafra> è un pò datato  ( 7/8 anni)
<krabador> fra_dolcino, no, fa formattare
<krabador> clagiafra, kubuntu è pesante per hardware datato
<krabador> clagiafra, sei candidato a lubuntu
<krabador> o al massimo kubuntu
<krabador> *xubuntu
<clagiafra> cpu amd  2ghz ram video integrata ati radeo 5600
<fra_dolcino> lubuntu è una scheggia l'ho provato ieri
<krabador> fra_dolcino, sta andando l'installazione?
<fra_dolcino> krabador, allora vado su install
<krabador> fra_dolcino, sveglia!!!
<krabador> :)
<krabador> clagiafra, quanta ram hai?
<clagiafra> 3 giga
<krabador> clagiafra, hai una radeon HD 5600 ?
<clagiafra> yes sir
<krabador> clagiafra, vuoi essere preciso con l'hardware per favore?
<krabador> "cpu amd" quale^
<krabador> ?
<clagiafra> athlon se non ricordo male
<krabador> non ricordi abbastanza
<fra_dolcino> krabador, :P
<clagiafra> aspetta che controllo
<fra_dolcino> krabador, procede, ma prima ho visto che è rimasto un refuso di 1mb di spazio libero :)
<krabador> si, quello è "tecnico"
<fra_dolcino> krabador, quindi se uno dovesse ripristinare, visto che mi hai fatto lasciare questa possibilità, qual'è sarebbe la procedura a grandi linee?
<clagiafra> pardon ....Sempron
<clagiafra> tre core
<krabador> fra_dolcino, accedere alla partizione di ripristino, con la combinazione di tasti, all'avvio del pc, e eseguire la procedura
<fra_dolcino> krabador, cioè dal bios?
<krabador> fra_dolcino, all'avvio della macchina
<krabador> non dal bios
<fra_dolcino> o dall'uefi
<krabador> dipende da modello a modell o
<fra_dolcino> krabador, ok, credo di aver capito
<fra_dolcino> krabador, e grazie neh :) tanta pazienza a spiegare agli gnucchi come me :)
<krabador> fra_dolcino, vai tranquillo
<fra_dolcino> krabador, non manca molto a fine installazione
<clagiafra> krabador, Lubuntu mi ha creato un pò di problemi e poi kubu mi sembra più gestibile
<krabador> fra_dolcino, hai settato lo scarico di aggiornamenti, e software di terze parti, all'avvio dell'installazione?
<fra_dolcino> krabador, si si
<nuovoRob> ciao a tutti!
<krabador> fra_dolcino, perfetto
<fra_dolcino> fra_dolcino, ora mi cerco qualche guida post-installazione per xubuntu 14,04
<krabador> clagiafra, hai comunque grub in avvio ?
<clagiafra> no sono in dual con win7
<krabador> fra_dolcino, consulta solo documentazione ufficiale per favore
<krabador> fra_dolcino,  e non usare ppa, quantomeno usali a tuo rischio, non si fa supporto a sistemi con ppa installati
<nuovoRob> <--------- tanto per cambiare ha un problemino: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7412744/
<krabador> clagiafra, ma hai la schemata di selezione, in accensione?
<clagiafra> si
<krabador> nuovoRob, chiedi dove hai copiato il comando
<krabador> clagiafra, e adesso, di kubuntu, hai un'installazione completa, fatta da 0 ?
<clagiafra> si capo
<fra_dolcino> krabador, ne ho sempre usate un bel po' di ppa :)
<nuovoRob> krabador l'ho copiato da qui http://paste.ubuntu.com/7412772/
<fra_dolcino> krabador, sul pc nuovo vedo di limitarne uso
<krabador> fra_dolcino, male
<fra_dolcino> krabador, a volte non si riesce a fare a meno
<nuovoRob> krabador probabilmente dopo due anni il tipo si sarà ibernato...
<krabador> nuovoRob, è inutile che metti in pastebin il nome del file, pubblica il link , se proprio devi
<krabador> nuovoRob, allora, mi dispiace
<krabador> fra_dolcino, dipende
<motore> buonasera. Su ubuntu 14.04lts 64 bit ho installato skype, ma non si vede la webcam.  cheese funziona bene.   ho provato             LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l2convert.so /usr/bin/skype /
<Xman> Help me!
<motore> ma non funziona.
<motore> su 12.04lts avevo avuto un problema simile e poi alla fine in quel modo funzionava... ma ora non riesco.
<motore> idee?
<krabador> fra_dolcino, appena hai finito l'installazione, al primo riavvio, apri un terminale , e manda sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && http://paste.ubuntu.com/7412791/
<krabador> fra_dolcino, dove il paste, è un apt-get install
<krabador> con una serie di pacchetti che servono
<clagiafra> notte a tutti
<fra_dolcino> krabador, ok
<nuovoRob> qualcuno mi dice dove cercare aiuto con questo problema per favore?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7412744/     Grazie!
<krabador> clagiafra, allora, prova a far partire il sistema con opzione nomodeset, da grub
<krabador> nuovoRob, google fa miracoli
<nuovoRob> anche un corso quinquennale di DOS, lo so, ma non sono riuscito a trovare un luogo dove qualcuno aiuta con la scrittura dei comandi. Ho provato a inserirlo con due trattini invece di uno, ma stessa risposta
<fra_dolcino> krabador, brutte notizie, sta cercando di ripristinare winzoz
<krabador> fra_dolcino, cosa è successo al riavvio ?
<fra_dolcino> krabador, ho la scritta "Ripristino automatico - impossibile ripristinare il tuo pc, scegli opzioni avanzate per provare a ripristinare oppure arresta per spegnere
<fra_dolcino> krabador, file di log \system32\Logfiles\Srt\SrtTrail.txt
<krabador> fra_dolcino, con i uefi, succede, dopo l'installazione , segui https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<krabador> !uefi | fra_dolcino
<ubot-it> fra_dolcino: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<fra_dolcino> krabador, l'unica è distruggere ogni traccia di winzoz sempre più invasivo
<krabador> fra_dolcino, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI#Riparazione_bootloader
<fra_dolcino> krabador, thanx
<krabador> motore, hai installato skype dal repository partner, in ubuntu , oppure hai scaricato il file dal sito ufficiale?
<nuovoRob> krabador, per favore coonosci un sito di aiuto sui comandi del terminale? Perchè come sai io non ne so nulla! Grazie
<krabador> !comandi | nuovoRob
<ubot-it> nuovoRob: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<krabador> !terminale | nuovoRob
<ubot-it> nuovoRob: Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando; vedi anche !bash
<krabador> !bash | nuovoRob
<ubot-it> nuovoRob: bash is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/LinguaggioBash
<krabador> nuovoRob, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=riga+di+comando+linux
<nuovoRob>  i medici che quando stiamo male mica ci danno l'indirizzo di una facoltà di medicina.... Ti ringrazio, ma so che se potessi dedicare un paio d'anni allo studio ne uscirei senza trovarmi a chiedere aiuto. : - ))
<krabador> !chat | nuovoRob
<ubot-it> nuovoRob: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<nuovoRob> ok...'notte a tutti
<fra_dolcino> krabador, sto scaricando boot-repair
<fra_dolcino> se lo sapevo che win è così duro a morire tanto valeva lasciare dual-boot
<krabador> fra_dolcino, senza uefi, non hai nessun problema di questo tipo
<fra_dolcino> krabador, ma a quanto pare lo stanno piazzando in tutti i pc negli ultimi due-tre anni
<krabador> fra_dolcino, sim purtroppo si, ed è una "evoluzione" del bios, molto arbitraria, microsoft oriented
<krabador> fra_dolcino, ma sono aumentati i modelli per brand, che vengono venduti senza sistema operativo, con uefi completamente disabilitabile
<jester-> uefi è meglio di mbr
<jester-> molto meglio
<jester-> fai quante partizioni primarie vuoi
<krabador> si, fino a 128
<fra_dolcino> jester-, quindi sconsigli di disabilitarlo del tutti e selezionare legacy?
<krabador> ma la convivenza con win8 , è ancora da sgrassare per bene
<krabador> fra_dolcino, avevi detto di averlo fatto
<jester-> fra_dolcino: dipende dai gusti
<fra_dolcino> krabador, ho disabilitato solo secure boot
<fra_dolcino> krabador, ma magari senza usare boot-repair, basta mettere in ordine boot priority...
<krabador> "mettere in ordine boot priority.." da dove?
<jester-> hai piu hd nel pc?
<fra_dolcino> krabador, ora sono nel bios, cioè uefi, e vedo che al primo posto c'è usb hdd, poi windows boot manager, e solo dopo ubuntu
<krabador> fra_dolcino, allora prova a mettere ubuntu
<fra_dolcino> krabador, ho riavviato e sono entrato nel bios,
<fra_dolcino> krabador, proviamo...
<fra_dolcino> krabador, ho lasciato ancora uefi...con secure boot disattivato, mo vediamo se mi fa avviare
<fra_dolcino> cmq prima o poi faccio pulizia e levo tutte ste menate del ripristino windows
<fra_dolcino> krabador, ora si è avviato, ho messo in ordine ubuntu, usb, cd rom, e poi il resto
<krabador> fra_dolcino, perfetto
<krabador> fra_dolcino wins
<fra_dolcino> contro il terrore winzoziano ;)
<spartacus_72> sera
<spartacus_72> ciao jester-
<jester-> aiò
<spartacus_72> jester-, ho rimosso spootify client e sono in blocco dpkg
<jester->  cioè?
<spartacus_72> dopo upgrade: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<jester-> spartacus_72: che minghia è spootify
<spartacus_72> un cesso di stream musica
<jester-> naturalmente non da repo ma da ppa
<spartacus_72> ovvio :)
<spartacus_72> il ppa purgato
<krabador> rimuovi il ppa e sudo dpkg --configure -a
<jester-> spartacus_72: poi dicono di winz, sudo apt-get -f install
<spartacus_72> jester-, krabador  già provati entrambi i comandi
<jester-> winz si azzoppa 1/10
<krabador> bene
<jester-> spartacus_72: che errore danno
<spartacus_72> riportano sempre qui:
<spartacus_72> <jester-> spartacus_72: poi dicono di winz, sudo apt-get -f install
<spartacus_72> <spartacus_72> jester-, krabador  già
<spartacus_72> ..
<spartacus_72> mi riporta sempre a questo:E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<jester-> spartacus_72: fa vedere cosa combinano i 2 camandi
<krabador> pastebinna
<spartacus_72> ok
<spartacus_72> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7412935/
<jester-> spartacus_72: sudo apt-get --purge spotify-client
<spartacus_72> jester-, Operazione spootify-client non valida
<jester-> spartacus_72: sudo apt-get --purge spotify-client  con una o
<spartacus_72> jester-, idem
<krabador> spartacus_72, sudo apt-get remove --purge
<krabador> spotify-client
<jester-> spartacus_72: sudo dpkg --purge spotify-client
<spartacus_72> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7412964/
<spartacus_72> krabador,  comando nn trovato,nn c'è il client
<jester-> il ppa purge ha fatto casino
<krabador> scusami spartacus_72 , posta il risultato di sudo apt-get update
<spartacus_72> infatti
<spartacus_72> ok
<jester-> spartacus_72: sudo dpkg --purge --force-all spotify-client
<spartacus_72> update regolare:http://paste.ubuntu.com/7412981/
<spartacus_72> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7412992/
<jester-> ls /opt
<spartacus_72> jester-, ci ero andato con nautilus,non c'è spotify
<spartacus_72> in /opt
<jester-> crea una cartella spotify-client
<jester-> spartacus_72: /opt/spotify/spotify-clinet
<spartacus_72> jester-, c'è una cartella vuota spotify in /usr/share/spotify
<jester-> deve essere dove dice dpkg
<spartacus_72> e dove dice esattamente?
<jester->  /opt/spotify/spotify-clinet
<jester-> se non è una cartella sarà un file
<spartacus_72> non è in /opt
<spartacus_72> jester-, è qui:/var/lib/dpkg/info/spotify-client
<jester-> spartacus_72: madu
<jester-> cd: can't cd to /opt/spotify/spotify-client
<jester-> spartacus_72: sudo mkdir -p /opt/spotify/spotify-client
<jester-> spartacus_72: touch /opt/spotify/spotify-client
<jester-> spartacus_72: sudo dpkg --purge spotify-client
<spartacus_72> jester-, nn ho letto i comandi,caduto
<jester-> spartacus_72: sudo mkdir -p /opt/spotify/spotify-client
<jester-> spartacus_72: touch /opt/spotify/spotify-client
<jester-> spartacus_72: sudo dpkg --purge spotify-client
<spartacus_72> ok
<spartacus_72> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7413058/
<fra_dolcino> qualche idea per regolare luminosità schermo? FN+frecce fa apparire la finestrella per regolare in alto a destra, ma non dà alcun effetto, rimane sempre luminoso al massimo
<spartacus_72> jester-, sudo al secondo comando?
<jester-> spartacus_72: sudo touch /opt/spotify/spotify-client
<spartacus_72> ok
<spartacus_72> jester-, uguale:http://paste.ubuntu.com/7413068/
<jester-> bel casino mo cerca uno script che non c'è piu
<jester-> spartacus_72: ma avevi rimosso con ppa-purge?
<spartacus_72> si
<spartacus_72> jester-, in var/lib/dpkg/info ho quattro file spotify,li rimuovo?
<jester-> reinstallalo poi rimuovi con dpkg --purge e live il ppa a mano
<spartacus_72> ok,provo
<spartacus_72> jester-, ho rimosso quei quattro file che ti dicevo con nautilus,upgrade completato senza errori
<jester-> dpkg se ne frega di quello che rimouvi amno
<jester-> mano
<spartacus_72> ma nn mi da errore adesso
<jester-> continuerà a non funzionare
<spartacus_72> cosa?
<jester-> sarà pure peggio
<spartacus_72> jester-, a cosa ti riferisci esattamente?
<jester-> --purge ha fatto?
<spartacus_72> si,ovviamente chiede le opzioni
<jester-> di cosa
<spartacus_72> volevo testare dpkg e ho dato solo dpgg --purge
<jester-> lol
<spartacus_72> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7413132/
<spartacus_72> direi che è ok
<jester-> sembra abbia fatto
<spartacus_72> jester-, ok,sempre grazie...e grazie  a krabador
<fabro> hi
<fabro> c'è quaòcuno?
<fabro> bene
<jester-> !qualcuno | fabro
<ubot-it> fabro: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<fabro> oook
<jester-> vista l'ora la vedo dura
<fabro> qualcuno può aiutarmi ad installare ubuntu sul mio pc?
<jester-> !installazione | fabro
<ubot-it> fabro: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jester-> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<jester-> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<fabro> non ci capisco nnt e non riesco
<jester-> hai fatto cd o usb?
<fabro> l'unica cosa che sono riuscito a fare è stato scaricare 'ultima versione di ubuntu
<jester-> ce l'hai la iso?
<fabro> yes
<fabro> power iso
<jester-> sei in winz?
<jester-> power?
<fabro> non capisco il vostro linguaggio io informaticamente sono un pò imbranato
<jester-> fabro: nome file scaricato?
<fabro> ok...trusty-desktop-amd64
<jester-> non power vero?
<fabro> no
<jester-> hai fatto il cd o usb di installazione?
<fabro> no...non riesco
<jester-> fabro: quanto è vecchio il pc
<fabro> 2013
<jester-> e cosa vorresti fare usb o dvd
<fabro> usb
<jester-> sei in windows?
<fabro> yes
<jester-> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<jester-> scarica il tool e fai
<jester-> poi fai il boot da usb-->prova ubuntu senza installare, se ti piace vai in installa ubuntu e quando chiede scegli installa accanto a winziz
<fabro> ci rinuncio
<fabro> grazie lo stesso
#ubuntu-it 2014-05-08
<spille> krabador: ho fatto l'aggiornamento xubuntu come dicevi, ho appena finito, ma ora non ho nessun dispositivo wifi mi dai una mano?
<spille> la versione è la 14.04
<jester-> spille: broadcom?
<spille> si e ho il deb ma nn riesco ad aprrlo
<krabador> spille, connettiti con cavo, software-properties-gtk , consulta l'ultima tab a destra
<spille> aprirlo senza wifi
<spille> non ho un cavo krabador: :/
<jester-> spille: procuralo
<krabador> spille, è la cosa migliore
<jester-> o non ne fai ninte con la broadcom
<spille> ciao jester:
<spille> nessuna possibilità ad aprire da terminale?
<spille> è una linea della staff house, nn ho cavo
<jester-> spille: deve scaricare pacchetto e dipendenze dal net
<spille> stò usando il laptop di un mio collega per chattare :/
<jester-> è buono anche cellofono
<spille> cellofono?
<krabador> spille, ti ho mandato prima, un link su come installare broadcom in assenza di connessione ad internet,
<krabador> spille, l'hai seguito?
<spille> si ci ho provato, ma nn ad un passaggio mi ritorna comando non trovato.
<spille> poi devo cmq installare il kernem souce code che ho in home
<spille> source*
<jester-> spille: che broadcom è. lspci | grep -i network
<spille> una broadcom corporation 802.11b/g wlan
<spille> bcm4311
<jester-> spille: allora seguire per installare senza internet
<jester-> serve il cutter e il firm
<spille> firmware?
<jester-> eh
<jester-> il cutter lo estrae e lo installa
<spille> ok scusa nn ho capito
<krabador> spille, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom#Installare_i_driver_b43_senza_connessione_internet
<krabador> ti sei procurato tutti i files ?
<spille> ci riprovo ora kabrador
<spille> i pacchetti si possono installare solo da CD . ho una live su usb da dove ho installato xubuntu
<spille> intendo fwcutter ecc
<jester-> spille: In mancanza di una connessione ad internet, installare i pacchetti b43-fwcutter e patch reperibili rispettivamente nelle cartella /pool/main/b/b43-fwcutter e /pool/main/p/patchdel del CD di installazione di Ubuntu.
<jester-> oppure in ubuntu package
<jester-> poi fai il download     wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o
<jester->     broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2
<jester-> cliccando sopra
<spille> già scaricati
<jester-> porti il tutto in linux nella home e dai i comandi descritto
<jester-> i
<spille> stò installando fwcutter
<spille> passo i file sul mio laptop
<krabador> spille, "stai installando fwcutter" , l'hai scaricato, nell'altro pc, o lo sta installando nel pc in questione?
<spille> l'ho installato dal laptop in questione
<krabador> spille, http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/b43-fwcutter   http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/patch
<krabador> spille, http://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o    http://mirror2.openwrt.org/sources/broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2
<spille> ok
<krabador> spille, allora, al posto del secondo file, prendi questo http://www.lwfinger.com/b43-firmware/broadcom-wl-5.100.138.tar.bz2
<spille> in home?
<spille> e per avviarlo ?
<krabador> spille, in home
<krabador> spille, ti metti tutti i files in una cartella
<krabador> spille, ed entra in quella cartella con il terminale
<spille> ok
<spille> manca solo l'ultimo che mi hai postato
<spille> ok messa su home in una cartella
<spille> come faccio a procedere da terminale krabador:
<krabador> spille, apri il terminale, e con il comando cd /percorso , ti sposti nella cartella dove hai messo i files
<krabador> percorso
<krabador> deve essere il reale percorso della cartella
<spille> ok
<jester-> spille: copialo nella home la tar
<jester-> spille: poi
<jester-> spille: tar xvjf broadcom-wl-5.100.138.tar.bz2
<jester-> spille: cd broadcom-wl-5.100.138/linux
<spille> ok gli ultimi due passaggi, ma copare la tar nella home non sò che significa
<jester-> spille: sudo b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware wl_apsta.o
<spille> copiare*
<jester-> spille: che da winzozo la copi su una usb e poi la meti nella home, cioè la cartella utente che è quella di defualt quando apri il file manager
<jester-> poi apri un teminale che pure di default sta nella home e dai i comandi
<spille> il tar già è in home
<jester-> spille: tar xvjf broadcom-wl-5.100.138.tar.bz2
<spille> no xvjf no sorry
<spille> asp
<jester-> spille: scrivi le prime due tre lettere del file poi batti tab che completa
<jester-> cosi non si sbaglia
<jester-> tar è il comando xvjf le opzioni
<jester-> spille: alura?
<krabador> spille, dai segni
<jester-> batti un colpo
<spille> lo sò che morite dal ridere io impazzisco ahah
<spille> allora
<jester-> bono che è matticomi sono chiusi a quastora
<spille> ho messo il file bz2 e wlapsta dentroo una cartella nella home chiamata broadcom
<jester-> spille: il file broadcom-wl-5.100.138.tar.bz2 lo hai messo nella home?
<jester-> madu
<jester-> vedi di seguire
<spille> ci provo
<krabador> spille, non picchiano queste cose, dai, dove hai messo broadcom-wl-5.100.138.tar.bz ?
<jester-> lo hai scompattato o no con tar xvjf broadcom-wl-5.100.138.tar.bz2
<spille> no non è scompattato
<spille> sono nella home dai ok
<spille> ci sonp
<jester-> spille: è nella home? lo vedi col filemanager?
<krabador> spille, se non lo sai, vai con il gestore file nella cartella in cui l'hai messo, copialo nella home , riapri il terminale, e ripeti i comandi di jester
<jester-> spille: apri un terminale
<spille> si sono nella home
<spille> aperto
<jester-> spille: tar xvjf broadcom-wl-5.100.138.tar.bz2
<krabador> spille, ls -la , dai invio. Vedi il file ?
<jester-> scrivi tar xvjf bro  batti tab
<jester-> spille:  tar xvjf bro  batti tab
<spille> ok
<jester-> ha copletato?
<spille> non completa
<jester-> ha estratto?
<jester-> batti 2 volte tab
<jester-> non è che hai due file che cominciano per bro
<spille> hpo battuto due volte ma nn completa come hai scritto te
<krabador> spille, ls -la , che risultato d
<jester-> spille: = il file non è li
<spille> nessun risultato krabrador
<spille> cannot open
<jester-> spille: hai aperto cartella home ?
<krabador> spille, tu sei nella home, e ls -la , non da nessuno risultato?
<krabador> spille, si puo' sapere dove sei, nel terminale?
<spille> ok dgt male
<spille> mi ha dato una lista di messaggi ti copio
<spille> un secondo
<spille> su bin
<krabador> spille, vedi solo se c'è il file che ci interessa
<spille> ok dimmi che ci guardo
<jester-> spille: cioè broadcom-wl-5.100.138.tar.bz2
<krabador> dopo ls -la, vedi broadcom-wl-5.100.138.tar.bz2   ?
<spille> si in rosso
<jester-> cazzo
<krabador> oooohhhh
<spille> lool
<jester-> spille: tar xvjf broadcom-wl-5.100.138.tar.bz2
<jester-> scrivi bene
<spille> ok
<spille> è successo qualcosa
<spille> effettivamente
<jester-> spille: cd broadcom-wl-5.100.138/linux
<spille> ok
<jester-> spille: sudo b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware wl_apsta.o
<spille> dentro
<jester-> spazio dopo firmware
<jester-> ti chiederà la pass che non vedrai digitandola
<spille> lo spazio già c'e' dopo firmware su quello che hai scritto, devo toglierlo ?
<krabador> no
<jester-> no
<spille> lol
<jester-> ha estratto?
<spille> ragazzi non estrae
<spille> ho scritto perfettamente
<krabador> !pastebin | spille
<ubot-it> spille: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester->  b43-fwcutter lo hai installato?
<spille> si installato
<jester-> sicuro?
<krabador> come l'hai installato ?
<spille> si, è stato il promo
<jester-> spille: dpkg -l | greo b43
<spille> da usb dentro al percorso indicato
<jester-> spille: dpkg -l | grpo b43
<krabador> dpkg -l | grep b43
<spille> ok
<jester-> spille: dpkg -l | grep b43
<jester-> merda
<spille> cannot oprn input file wl-apsta.odpkg
<spille> open*
<jester-> spille: dpkg -l | grep b43 che risponde
<spille> scusa devoo riavviare il terminale ero in broadcom
<jester-> se non segui la vedo dura
<jester-> vista anche l'ora
<spille> ii b43'fwcutter 1:018-2
<jester-> spille: chiudu e pari il terminale
<spille> amd64 utility extracting broadcom 43xx firmware
<spille> ok
<jester-> spille: aperto ?
<spille> si
<jester-> spille: cd broadcom-wl-5.100.138/linux
<spille> ok
<jester-> cd broad tab
<jester-> lin tab
<spille> ok
<jester-> hai il percorso nel prompt terminale che finisce con linux$ ?
<krabador> spille, per "tab" , è la pressione del tasto tab immediatamente dopo le lettere
<spille> si
<spille> si l'ho usato
<jester-> spille: sudo b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware wl_apsta.o
<krabador> spille, pastebinna tutto
<jester-> questo va scritto preciso
<krabador> !pastebin | spille
<ubot-it> spille: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<spille> dgt perfettamente ha funzionato
<jester-> spille: fa vere la pappardella nel pastebin
<spille> ok
<spille> un secondo
<jester-> si ma non sei connesso, riavvia
<jester-> che dovrebbe andare
<jester-> spille: spe
<jester-> prima del reboot
<spille> dimmi
<jester-> spille: rfkill unblock all
<jester-> spille: sudo rfkill unblock all
<spille> ok
<jester-> spille: sudo reboot
<spille> ok
<spille> ti posto cmq quello che ho avuto dal codice di prima
<jester-> spille: oppure
<jester-> spille: sudo rmmod b43
<jester-> spille: sudo modprobe  b43
<spille> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7413502/
<jester-> spille: a fatto
<spille> jester nho riavviato
<jester-> spille: c'è la wifi?
<spille> si è comparsa la wifi
<jester-> eh
<jester-> connettila
<spille> ma non compare nessuna connessione
<spille> solo come rilevata
<jester-> nell'icona c'è?
<spille> mi da le due frecce solamente come prima
<jester-> clicca
<krabador> spille, nel task della rete, sulla barra, vai col tasto destro
<krabador> vedi che dice
<spille> in xubuntu con il destro sposto l'icona
<spille> o la elimino
<krabador> spille, col sinistro?
<jester-> spille: sudo dpkg --purge bcmwl-kernel-source
<spille> non compare nessuna rete
<jester-> dici che è comparsa dove la vedi
<spille> jester: ok
<krabador> spille apri il teminale
<spille> vedo solo che ora wifi in enabled
<krabador> iwconfig
<jester-> spille: dove la vedi enabled
<krabador> spille, terminale ----> iwconfig, invio
<spille> ok
<jester-> spille: e anche sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<spille> jester dal menù a tendina
<spille> krabador iwconfig mi da wlan0 se quello che ti interessa
<jester-> lo fa lo scan?
<spille> si lo ha fatto
<jester-> allora funza
<spille> bene
<krabador> spille sono state visualizzate reti senza fili ?
<jester-> e nell'icona di retre nella try dovrebbe esserci
<spille> no eppur eho il mio con wifi accanto
<spille> ora si
<spille> :D
<jester-> se fa lo scan e trova le reti funza
<jester-> connettila
<spille> stò dgt la pass
<krabador> divertiti
<spille> mmmm
<spille> non riesce a connettersi, forse un reboot può risolvere il problema?
<jester-> spille: non avevi riavviato?
<krabador> spille, non hai mai riavviato ?
<spille> ahahah
<jester-> madu
<jester-> se fai cosi con la tipa incominci a pasqua per combinare a natale, forse
<spille> riavviato ma ancora non si cnnette
<jester-> pas giusta?
<spille> si
<jester-> notte gente
<spille> ecco
<spille> grazie cmq krabador
<spille> notte
<mandragora> ciao
<akis24> giorno
<MaxFrames> ciao
<MaxFrames> fino a ieri, il "mio" lubuntu 14.04 faceva login in dominio active directory senza problemi, usando powerbroker opportunamente configurato
<MaxFrames> oggi, senza modifiche da parte mia, non accetta piu' gli utenti di dominio
<MaxFrames> cosa puo' essere successo?
<MaxFrames> sudo domainjoin-cli query mostra che il computer e' tuttora joinato al dominio
<MaxFrames> penso che il problema sia che il comando per cancellare la cache di active directory da' errore
<MaxFrames> "problem executing /opt/pbis/bin/ad-cache --delete-all >/dev/null 2>/dev/null"
<MaxFrames> ho dovuto fare leave domain e poi di nuovo join domain
<MaxFrames> ma non va mica bene cosi' :(
<MaxFrames> qualche idea su perche' cio' accada? non ho fatto nulla, pero' ho abilitato gli aggiornamenti automatici quindi potrebbe avere aggiornato qualche pacchetto
<LinuxForFreedom> salve a tutti.
<LinuxForFreedom> ho preblimi con l'iscrizione, chi mi dà una mano a firmare il codice di condotta?, non riesco da solo. scusate la mia ignoranza...
<Artha> Salve
<dumballover> Buongiorno a tutti
<Artha> Volevo alcune informazioni su Ubunto+Gnome
<Artha> ovvero ho un portatile con windows vista vorre creare una partizione ed installare sulla nuova partizione ubunto+gnome è possibile?
<dumballover> Dunque il mio problema è questo : Ho installato Ubuntu 14.04 Lts su una nuova partizione , tutto è andato a buon fine , la distro mi sembra davvero bella e funzionale , facilmente configurabile e personalizzabile , l'unico cruccio mi viene dalla mia scheda grafica una x1600 ati sapphire rv 530 i Driver Gallium non riconoscono il mio monitor un Asus vw 222 Lcd , in pratica la risoluzione video offre solo l'opportunità 800x600 e 1024x768 ora quest
<dumballover> o comporta che una pagina web non si vede per intero , non posso parlare di giochi perchè non provo nemmeno ad installarli, c'è qualcuno che mi possa dire come fare senza mettere mano al portafoglio che è completamente scarico :). Grazie
<akis24> dumballover:  da driver aggiuntivi hai provato ?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<dumballover> Akis non mi dà nessun supporto per driver proprietari
<dumballover> Akis24 scusa
<akis24> dumballover:  aspetta che legga qualcuno esperto
<dumballover> Salve Jester-
<jester-> dumballover: cià cu fu
<dumballover> Ok akis24 grazie
<dumballover> jester ho problemi con la mia ati sapphire x1600 come ho scritto sopra
<jester-> dumballover: sono appena entrato
<achab> ragazzi non riesco a splittare i file ape questo è quello che viene fuori da termianel quando tento ad effettuare l'operazione: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7415168/
<dumballover> ti faccio un copia incolla
<jester-> dumballover: doppia scheda?
<ExPBoy> dumballover:  qui pare abbiano risolto   http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=94144
<dumballover> No singola con due uscite video jester
<dumballover> jester-
<jester-> dumballover: stai usando radeon open o hai installato qualcosa
<dumballover> ExPBoy non vorrei si bloccase tutto ho risolto un blocco di caricamento dopo l'installazione dei driver del pacchetto .deb con i comandi dalla Tty  ma vorrei evitare che mi si piantasse tutto nuovamente
<dumballover> Jester sto utilizzando i Gallium ma non mi danno la possibiità di sfruttare il mio monitor perchè non riconosciuto un Asus vw 222 Lcd
<jester-> dumballover: con gli open che problemi dava
<dumballover> La risoluzione dello schermo non è accettabile la max da 1024x768 davvero poco
<jester-> dumballover: monitor di quanti pollic?
<dumballover> "5 Pollici
<dumballover> 25 pollici scusa
<dumballover> capisci che è frustrante viste le potenzialità
<jester-> dumballover: gallium è driver ati non ufficiaaale?
<dumballover> Si questo l'ho capito ma se installo gli ufficiali mi sipianta tutto e il sistema si blocca ho già sperimentato su ubuntu 12.04 lts
<jester-> dumballover: 14.04?
<dumballover> Adesso sono la 14.04
<dumballover> stesso problema monitor non riconosciuto e massima risoluzione 1024x768
<jester-> dumballover: vedo nei repo che ci sono degli fglrx, se non vanno unica alternativa sarebbe il driver ufficiale da sito ati
<jester-> dumballover: non ti rimane che provare
<dumballover> ma come li installo con Wine?
<jester-> dumballover: lol, prova a installare fglrx-13  ma prima devi togliere gallium
<dumballover> mi dai il comando per favore
<jester-> dumballover: se non va lo disinstalli e prendi il driver linux da ati seguendo la doc ati per installarlo
<dumballover> sono davvero a digiuno dei sistemi Linux
<jester-> dumballover: devi togliere gallium
<jester-> o puoi procedere a renstallare
<jester-> dumballover: dpkg -l | grep gallium
<dumballover> ho letto da qualche parte che i driver della repo funzionano dalle 5xxx in su
<jester-> dumballover: dpkg -l | grep gallium  ne terminale  e metti nel pastebin la risposta
<jester-> !paste | dumballover
<ubot-it> dumballover: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<dumballover> ma se mi garantisci che il sistema riparte provo dal sito a scaricare gli ati proprietari ok adesso ti passo il pastebin
<jester-> dumballover: se non fai quello che ti si chiede vedi un po te
<dumballover> dunque il terminale non mi dice niente
<jester-> non si puo garantire nulla
<jester-> dumballover: come lo hai installato gallium
<dumballover> hai ragione Jester- stavo scrivendo
<dumballover> I gallium li ho trovati dopo l'installazione da disco belli e pronti
<jester-> dumballover: non mi risulta che ci sia un driver ati gallium nei repo
<jester-> qundi hai preso qualcosa dal net
<jester-> quindi*
<dumballover> forse in automatico ho sicuramente dato apt-get update
<jester-> se non è nei repo ne con update e con install si installa
<jester-> dumballover: se non dici come hai installato è impossibile andare oltre
<dumballover> ho installa da Live con connessione a internet non so cosa altro dirti
<jester-> se installi una ltro driver in guoppa a quello gia presente si fanno danni
<jester-> dumballover: e gallium da dove salta fuori
<dumballover> installato*
<jester-> visto che per ubuntu non esiste
<dogo81> ciao raga...problema con chiavetta huawei e398 su ubuntu 14.10.... la rileva correttamente...ma appena settata la connessione con i parametri tim prova a lanciarmi la connessione ma....mi da subito disconnesso...
<dogo81> cosa potrebbe essere?
<dumballover> Da impostazioni >dettagli mi da Grafica Gallium 0.4
<dumballover> on ati radeon rv530
<dogo81> PS: quando abilito la rete a banda larga mobile mi dice anche "attualmente registrati alla rete del proprio provider"... quindi nn capisco perchè nn mi lanci la connessione....
<jester-> dumballover: lsmod e metti nel paste
<dumballover> http://www.pastebin.ca/index.php
<jester-> dumballover: devi incollarci la risposta del terminale prima
<jester-> !paste | dumballover  usa questo piu umano
<ubot-it> dumballover  usa questo piu umano: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<dumballover> Submit mi apre la finestra bianca
<ExPBoy> lol
<ExPBoy> dumballover: se vai per i cavoli tuoi non è facile aiutarti
<dumballover> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> strano che il link del bot ti abbia portato a http://www.pastebin.ca/index.php
<dumballover> http://www.pastebin.ca/2732801
<jester-> dumballover: usa il radeon, prova a installare fglrx ma non garantisco che il sistema poi parte, ma lo puoi rimuovere da shell
<dumballover> Panico di nuovo no allora disinstallo i Gallium e poi installo fglrx ci provo . e che Dio me la mandi buona
<jester-> dumballover: mistero sto gallium
<Guest63128> ciao, come mai non riesco a bloccare xpad nel launcher?
<jester-> Guest63128: destro matieni?
<dumballover> jester- se è un mistero per te figurati per me che uso Linux da un mese
<Guest63128> jester-, lo blocco con tasto destro e poi quando riavvio sparisce
<jester-> dumballover: eh ma se non sai se e come hai installato sto gallium che poi è una peculiarità ati
<jester-> Guest63128: trascina l'icona nel launcer
<dumballover> Jester ho installato da disco Live scaricato da Ubuntu.it , la prima cosa che ho fatto è di andare a vedere la configurazione della scheda grafica da impostazioni >Monitor ed ho trovato sti benedetti Gallium
<dumballover> Comunque se vuoi continuare a prendermi per il naso ti saluto e arrivederci se ti dico che è un mese che sto in rete con il Sistema kernel Linux prendilo per come è , non ne capisco un fico secco di queste distro ed ho bisogno di aiuto .
<jester-> dumballover: a dire la verità sei tu a dare l'impressione di ciurlare nel manico
<jester-> dumballover: le indicazioni le hai avute
<dumballover> jester-  ti stai sbagliando io nutro grande rispetto per quello che siete stati capaci di fare senza Multinazionali dietro , il vostro impegno per è degno di gratificazione e vi fa onore mi scuso se sono apparso indisponente.
<jester-> dumballover: sto rubando un po di tempo al mio lavoro, rispondi eludendo le domande e dici pure che ti prendo in giro
<dumballover> Ok ciao jester- ricevuto ciao e buon lavoro
<robilive> giorno
<jester-> aiò robilive
<robilive> ciao jester-
<Djurko> ciao a tutti
<jester-> cià
<Djurko> ho un problema con i file audio
<jester-> cioè?
<Djurko> non sono un esperto ma mi chiede il codec
<Djurko> mi potreste dire come installare il plug in dal terminale?
<Djurko> dopo l'ultimo aggiornamento non mi fa più sentire gli mp3
<jester-> Djurko: ubuntu barra a sinistra?
<Djurko> ?
<jester-> Djurko: che ubntu hai, ubntu xubuntu altro
<Djurko> ubuntu 13.10
<jester-> eh ma quale
<Djurko> non so
<Djurko> io ho installato ubuntu 13.10 scusa l'ignoranza
<jester-> Djurko: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<Djurko> lo digito sul terminale?
<Djurko> ci sei jester?
<jester-> Djurko: e dove se no?
<Djurko> mi dice solo ubuntu
<Djurko> niente di più
<jester-> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Djurko> è il comando per i file audio?
<Djurko> non è cambiato nulla :(
<Djurko> non si sentono comunque
<prima> ho scaricato ubuntu
<prima> ma non mi da il file iso
<prima> nella cartela
<prima> ci sono tutti i file x farlo partire da cd
<prima> io voglio masterizzare
<prima> come si fa???
<robilive> ariciao
<robilive> mi servirebbe una mano per capire come sharare la connessione tramite pc ed ethernet... Mi spiego meglio: su ubuntu fino alla 13.10 da network-manager c'era la possibilità di editare le connessioni wired e girargli il segnale del wireless in modo da usare il pc come "router"... Su ubuntu 14.04 su network-manager non trovo modo di editare le connessioni wired. Mi sapreste dare una mano?
<robilive> ehm, ero disconnesso e me ne sono accorto ora. se qualcuno avesse risposto lo pregherei di incollare la risposta :)
<robilive> niente, è il client... lo cambio e torno
<Guest25514> ciao, con il programma Backup è possibile scegliere la taglia dei file? a me interessa avere dei file non più grandi di 4.7 Gb per essere masterizzati su dvd
<jester-> !backup | Guest25514
<ubot-it> Guest25514: backup is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema
<mandragora_> ciuao
<mandragora> c'è qualcunoooooooooooo
<ExPBoy> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<mandragora> scusate ma sono nuovo direi nuovissimo
<mandragora> qualcuno per favore ha tempo?
<jester-> beato te
<jester-> !qualcuno | mandragora
<ubot-it> mandragora: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<ExPBoy> mandragora: però sei de coccio
<mandragora> de coccio o no posso esporre?
<ExPBoy> mandragora: ma leggi o no?
<jester-> eh sei matto= si perde la vista
<ExPBoy> urca l'è vera
<robilive> Potevate aiutarlo...
<jester-> non ha trovato il verso
<robilive> Ero ironico :)
<ExPBoy> uhm
<jester-> trollare non è poi cosi semplice
<jester-> cambiano il turno spesso oggi
<ExPBoy> :)
<robilive> Ah ecco
<ExPBoy> si ma torna
<robilive> Ps io comunque una domanda prima l'ho posta e non so se mi ha mai risposto nessuno, visto che son entrato ed uscito troppe volte :(
<jester-> o manda avanti un altro che lui ha le gengive infiammate
<ExPBoy> robilive: prova a rifarla
<ExPBoy> (magari prima di notte)
<jester-> fase digestiva dai
<ExPBoy> :)
<robilive> ExPBoy è semplice: fino alla 13.10 da network-manager c'era la possibilità di editare la connessione wired in modo da girare la wireless del pc al televisore
<jester-> robilive: editare?
<ExPBoy> robilive: il televisore si aggancia alla wifi e quindi vedi la conessione sul router
<jester-> eh che ti frega del pc
<ExPBoy> appunto
<robilive> Sulla 14.04 sempre su network-manager non c'è modo di editare la wired e non ho idea di come fare in maniera semplice per poter collegare la tv al pc
<ExPBoy> la tv al pc?
<robilive> Solo per usare i contenuti web della tv naturalmente
<jester-> robilive: a parte il piacere della contorsione, hai un rutter wifi?
<ExPBoy> la tv si collega al router  e da lì è come se fosse un pc
<robilive> 2 punti
<ExPBoy> uhm
<ExPBoy> robilive: spiegati meglio
<jester-> robilive: 2 punti in testa?
<ExPBoy> che non vedo dove stà il problema
<jester-> eh
<robilive> Il primo è che sono dal cellulare e non ho una tastiera fisica sotto le mani, quindi scrivo con due dita...
<ExPBoy> e fino a qui non è rilevante
<robilive> Il secondo punto: il router sta dall'altro lato della casa e non ho modo di stendere cavi per casa e no, il televisore non ha la wireless incorporata
<ExPBoy> aeee
<jester-> mistero sempre piu fitto
<ExPBoy> robilive: non è che sei amico dell'altro? :)
<robilive> ExPBoy il primo punto era rilevante visto che avevi premura che non si facesse sera
<jester-> robilive: il rutter ha la wifi o è un catorcio
<ExPBoy> e si ma vedi che ora vai veloce?
<robilive> ExPBoy sarò amico di chi mi pare, non credo che ti possa dare qualche problema la cosa, no?
<ExPBoy> a parte che ad esempio con il mio router copro tutta casa
<jester-> 3 piani
<ExPBoy> robilive:  ok allora continua così
<robilive> Jester- il router sì, ma il televisore no
<ExPBoy> e come cacchio vuoi collegarlo?
<robilive> ExPBoy quello si chiama tetto, non router...
<jester-> robilive: avevi detto che volevi mandare la cavo sulla scheda wifi o ho capito male
<ExPBoy> robilive: lol
<ExPBoy> robilive: vedo che sei veramente ferrato in edilizia
<jester-> quindi presumevo che volessi poi prendere la wifi con la tv
<jester-> ma la wifi la tv non ce l'ha ?
<ExPBoy> jester-:  ma se la tv non ha wifi come fa?
<jester-> eh
<robilive> Jester- rispiego: vorrei girare la wireless del pc sulla ethernet in modo da collegare il pc all'ethernet del televisore per usarlo (il pc) come router..
<ExPBoy> bho
<robilive> Jester no
<jester-> di solito si fa con iptables
<jester-> il firewall che non ricordo lo fa
<ExPBoy> ma allora la tv ha una porta ethernet?
<jester-> visto che tutti i firewall usano iptables
<ExPBoy> (quindi i cavi devi "tirarli")
<robilive> Jester, ripeto, fino ad ubuntu 13.10 network-manager dava la possibilità di modificare la wired, tutto in maniera semplice, ora no
<robilive> ExPBoy sì la tv ha la eth
<jester-> robilive: eh quindi si deve seguire altra strada
<ExPBoy> quindi un cavo dalla tv al pc ci vuole
<jester-> iptables da riga di comando e impostare un firewall
<robilive> ExPBoy il pc è un portatile e lo metto vicino al televisore...
<jester-> robilive: visto che non siamo pratici di woodoo
<ExPBoy> allora ricapitoliamo (così mi dici se ho capito)
<robilive> ExPBoy, il cavo lo ho dal pc alla tv...
<jester-> robilive: non ha una uscita hdmi il pc?
<ExPBoy> dal portatile ti vuoi collegare alla tv via eth
<robilive> Jester, no :)
<robilive> ExPBoy, voglio usufruire della connessione sul tv
<ExPBoy> per fare cosa?
<robilive> Contenuti web della tv? Youtube ad esempio...
<jester-> per vedere i porni in streaming
<jester-> lol
<robilive> Ahahaha
<ExPBoy> eh
<robilive> Jester, sei sempre fissato con i porni...
<jester-> li guardano tutti ogni tanto
<ExPBoy> faresti prima a vedere se esiste un adattatore eth<>wifi da mettere sulla tv
<robilive> ExPBoy, cazzarola, era tanto semplice sulla versione precedente... Mo dovrei comprare adattatori? Lascio tutto così e me ne fotto :)
<ExPBoy> pure io :)
<robilive> Grande :)
<ExPBoy> anche perchè spendere 30 euro mi pare assurdo
<jester-> robilive: prova a vedere se ufw lo fa
<robilive> Non è spendere 30 euro, non avrebbe senso, potrei tranquillamente spostare il router e collegare direttamente la tv al router...
<jester-> oppure prova arno-iptables-firewall
<robilive> O spendere sti 30 euro per comprare un router migliore...
<ExPBoy> :)
<jester-> con 30 non prendi sto gran che
<ExPBoy> robilive: potresti anche rimettere la versione precedente
<robilive> ExPBoy potrei anche rimettere windows xp ma non mi pare un'idea molto saggia...
<ExPBoy> come no
<jester-> si vede che non hanno piu ritento la cosa utile
<robilive> Jester con 38 uno decente lo trovo ed anche con una porta usb
<ExPBoy> ok pausa finita
<ExPBoy> ciao ciao
<jester-> robilive: decente vai pure sui 60
<robilive> Ok, grazie ed arrivederla
<robilive> Jester no, fidati, rispetto a questo quello che ho trovato va bene
<robilive> Jester amazon.it spedizione prime non ricordo la marca ma mi pare sia o dlonk o tp-link
<robilive> Dlink
<robilive> E per 49 mi pare ci sia la versione con 2 usb e forse un tantino più veloce...
<robilive> Solo che avrei preferito lasciare tutto così per comodità e per principio, visto che si poteva fare...
<akis24> ciao
<krabador> calimero8282, allora, pastebinna /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<krabador> e pastebinna aplay -l
<calimero8282> we krabador sto sull altro pc , un secondo e mi metto sul pc in criminato
<calimero8282> senti krabador ma nell alto della mia ignoranza: ma se installo lubuntu senza scheda video e poi monto la scheda nvidia non dovrebbe funzionare?
<calimero8282> o si crea sempre un conflitto?
<devuser> salve ho un problema ogni volta che riavvio. Ubuntu mi segnala e mi chiede di inviare il report. Se invio nel dettaglio vedo che il problema è su plymouthd
<krabador> calimero8282, pensa a connetterti con il pc "incriminato" , qui nel canale assistenza
<calimero8282> okok sorry
<krabador> ;)
<calimero8282> allora esco e parlo direttamente da uel pc mi ridici quando mi ricollego i comandi? grazie :)
<krabador> calimero8282, no, prendere o lasciare
<calimero8282> allora me li segno su carta
<krabador> devuser, hai modo di postare l'errore?
<devuser> dove lo prendo
<devuser> nella schermata del dettaglio non mi fa copiare
<devuser> ho fatto degli screenshot ma servono a poco
<devuser> ci provo aspe
<devuser> plymouthhd crashed with SIGSEGV in script_obj_deref_direct()
<krabador> devuser, che ubuntu, e che hardware?
<devuser> mi pare che sia questo
<devuser> 14.04 Intel cpu i7
<krabador> devuser, succede solo al riavvio, o anche all'avvio ?
<devuser> adesso l'ho avviato
<jester-> plymouth è mica la ciofeca che fa il logo al boot?
<devuser> e l' ha fatto
<devuser> penso che lo fa sempre
<devuser> che lo faccia
<jester-> devuser: hai paciccato con gli sfondi
<devuser> no
<devuser> non pacicco nulla io
<jester-> devuser: ma il sistema funza?
<devuser> si jester- va tutto bene.. ogni cosa
<jester-> devuser: playmout fa l'iimagime al boot col logo
<devuser> ho avuto un freeze l' altro giorno ma era super stressato.. vmware a palla, jddonwloader, eclipse, android studio, etc etc
<devuser> si lo so cosa fa plymout... diciamo che il bug non è fastidioso.. nel senso che basta che faccio report.. e hai finito
<jester-> se crascia esendo forse allergico a qualcosa del tuo hw non è un problema
<jester-> devuser: scheda video?
<devuser> problema no ma fastidioso si..
<devuser> nvidia 650m
<jester-> driver installati?
<devuser> tra l' altro prima quando ho formattato 2 volte per la 14.04 mi ha dato dei driver proprietari su impostazioni ma nessuno andava
<devuser> qualsiasi driver che mi ha proposto ed installato.. ogni volta che riavviavo avevo low graphics
<jester-> devuser: ho una 650 e va benissimo col 331
<jester-> messo da aggiuntivi
<devuser> jester-, mi pare che l'ho provato... appena installato ubuntu... e mi andava male
<jester-> devuser: riprovalo, da driver aggiuntivi abiliti il primo in lista, il testato
<devuser> se mi va male come faccio ad eliminarlo da linea di comando?
<devuser> non vorrei formattare ecco
<jester-> sudo dpkg --purge invida-331
<devuser> quindi installo riavvio se mi va male basta questo
<devuser> ho 10 minuti.. poi bimbo in piscina :), vediamo se riesco ad installarlo e riavviare
<jester-> se non hai paciccato con qualcosa di esterni i nvidia sono i migliori in circolazione, non è che hai la doppia scheda per caso
<devuser> si doppia scheda
<jester-> devuser: doppia scheda?
<devuser> annullo?
<jester-> eccazzo
<jester-> annulla
<jester-> doppia scheda devi installare bumblebee-nvidia
<devuser> ma non avevano risolto
<devuser> senza bumblebee
<jester-> senza come fa
<devuser> non posso fermarlo
<jester-> come no
<jester-> alt-c
<jester-> va be lo togli
<davide> ciao cloud per ubuntu 14.04,,
<devuser> lo sto rimuovendo
<jester-> alternativa è 331 + nvidia-prime ma è instabile
<robilive> Jester, ho parzialmente risolto... Più che network-manager ad avere problemi era la scheda eth che non era riconosciuta... È bastato un modprobe :)
<devuser> quindi jester che faccio..
<jester-> devuser: togli il 331 e installa bomabalee
<devuser> ok
<jester-> bumblebee-nvidia
<jester-> si prende per dipenza quello che gli serve
<devuser> sto installando bumblebee normale
<jester-> no
<jester-> bumblebee-nvidia
<devuser> si ma non penso che risolva  i problemi di plymout
<jester-> devuser: è un problema di cominicazione col driver
<jester-> avendo doppia scheda con l'open fa casino
<jester-> almeno dovrebbe
<devuser> ma bumblee non deve essere chiamato per funzionare?
<jester-> 14.04 è automatico
<devuser> davvero?
<jester-> eh
<devuser> quindi teoricamente se mi serve attiva la scheda nvidia? wow
<jester-> devuser: puoi provare nvidia-prima
<devuser> ok installato bumblee-nvdia
<jester-> devuser: teoricamente usa la nvidia quando serve
<calimero8282> krabador:  mi son collegato ora faccio i comandi e mando il pastebin
<jester-> e risparmia risorse
<krabador> allora, mandami aplay l
<krabador> aplay -l
<jester-> calimero8282: pensavamo fossi andato a farti una pizza
<devuser> jester-, scusa nvidia-prime risparmia risorse
<krabador> calimero8282, e /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<jester-> devuser: prime + 331 fa lo stesso lavoro e pare un po piu reattivo ma sulla 13.10 era instabile
<krabador> calimero8282, e /etc/asound.conf
<krabador> calimero8282, presto
<devuser> la macchina la uso per lavorare.. mi interessa che funzioni tutto
<devuser> non ci gioco, guarda qualche film raramente... ma 99% ci lavoro... lato sviluppo
<jester-> devuser: quindi vai col bomba
<calimero8282> bash: /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf: Permesso negato
<calimero8282>   devo mettere sudo?
<jester-> calimero8282: cat prima
<jester-> li devi aprire i file
<devuser> sulla 14.04 ho notato qualche freeze di troppo.. ma come ho detto il sistema era stressato... anche se avendo 16gb ram.. non dovrei aver problema
<jester-> devuser: doppia scheda serve il driver o fa casino
<calimero8282> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> gia buona che ti partiva
<calimero8282> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7416489/
<devuser> ok riavvio.. e porto il pupo in piscina... dopo vedo come va :)
<devuser> già riavviato... non ha dato il problema
<devuser> ho il boot di circa 8 secondi :)
<devuser> exit ciao
<calimero8282> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7416494/
<calimero8282> fatto krabador
<calimero8282> e quei due comandi che m hai dato prima? non li devo mettere?
<krabador> calimero8282,  sudo rm /etc/asound.conf
<calimero8282> fatto ma non succede niente
<jester-> calimero8282: ma proprio non sei interessato a imparare nè
<calimero8282> ma se mi sto leggendo il libro
<jester-> calimero8282: dovresti saperlo che eseguendo un comando se va a buon fine torna la prompt senza dare errore
<krabador> calimero8282, in mesi non ha ancora capito che se "non succede niente" il comando va a buon fine
<jester-> non gli frega  una sega di capire
<krabador> che pastebinnare, significa copiare ed incollare il contenuto di un file
<krabador> non scrivere il nome grezzo e feroce nel terminale
<calimero8282> rm sarebbe remove
<jester-> cp copia
<jester-> mv muove
<calimero8282> in pratica s'è cancellatp il file asound
<krabador> si, non serviva
<jester-> cd cambia posto
<krabador> calimero8282, aplay -l
<krabador> e pastebin
<calimero8282> poi non è vero che non mi interesas di imparare, le cose me le leggo ma se non le studio non me le ricordo che ci posso fa
<krabador> calimero8282, sei allergico alla consuetudine
<krabador> dai dai, con aplay -l
<calimero8282> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7416545/
<krabador> calimero8282, sudo leafpad ~/.asoundrc
<calimero8282> jester-:  ieri leggevo che internet nasce da arpanet
<krabador> calimero8282, hai tagliato qualcosa di aplay -l ?
<calimero8282> no
<krabador> calimero8282, se non hai tagliato nulla, non ti vede piu' l'integrata
<calimero8282> ho scritto quello che m hai detto
<krabador> hai solo l'nvidia
<krabador> calimero8282, l'altra volta ce l'avevi cosi' http://paste.ubuntu.com/7401538/
<calimero8282> krabador:  io non ho toccato neinte, quello che m hai detto ho fatto
<jester-> calimero8282: lo hanno fatto usa army e poi donato
<calimero8282> s'è aperto il file
<calimero8282> asound.rc
<calimero8282> .asoundrc
<krabador> calimero8282, se non ti vede piu' l'integrata, è inutile farti fare .asoundrc
<calimero8282> allora lo chiudo?
<calimero8282> ok
<calimero8282> ma ora che devo fare? icona del suono è grigia
<calimero8282> l'ho attivata
<krabador> calimero8282, cosa hai attivato?
<calimero8282> licona del suono
<calimero8282> stava su muto
<krabador> calimero8282, aplay -l
<calimero8282> quella vicino al simbolo it
<krabador> "stava sul muto" vuol dire che se l'unica periferica che ti vede non è quella che ti serve, hai smutato quella
<jester-> calimero8282: on puppy funzava?
<krabador> calimero8282, aplay -l  di nuovo
<krabador> please
<krabador> non perdiamo tempo
<calimero8282> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7416595/
<calimero8282> no su puppy no
<krabador> calimero8282,  il sistema non rileva la via integrata
<krabador> l'altra volta la vedeva
<krabador> era cosi' ?
<krabador> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7401538/
<krabador> senza punto di domanda
<calimero8282> sisi
<krabador> copia ed incolla http://pastie.org/9156062
<krabador> in .asoundrc , salva e riavvia
<krabador> al riavvio vedi subito in bios, se la scheda audio integrata è attiva
<jester-> c'è anche il probabile caso che la scheda sia andata a buone donne
<krabador> perfettamente. La scheda madre non è proprio di primo pelo
<jester-> se è fottuta tempo perso è
<calimero8282> qual è il percorso di asound?
<krabador> calimero8282, ma hai dato o no  sudo leafpad ~/.asoundrc  ?
<calimero8282> prima ogni volta lo spengo il temrinale
<krabador> calimero8282, bravo , prendi pure iniziativa
<krabador> calimero8282, sudo leafpad ~/.asoundrc    incolli  http://pastie.org/9156062    salvi , riavvi, al riavvio entra in bios e controlli la scheda audio integrata attiva
<angelo__> salve
<calimero8282> grazie krabador
<krabador> di niente, speriamo che la scheda audio integrata non sia partita
<calimero8282> jester-:  nel paste che m ha dato krab non mi fa copiare i numeri, devo copiarlo esattamente com'è o posso pure non metterli i numeri?
<robilive> Jester, fatto!
<angelo__> qualcuno mi può dare na mano ho aggirnato dalla 12 alla 14 digito la password e mi dice "avvio della sessione non riuscito"
<robilive> Unica cosa ad ogni riavvio devo ricaricare il modulo...
<calimero8282> fatto riavvio
<calimero8282> niente non va
<calimero8282> grazie jester- e ktabador per l assistenza
<calimero8282> jester-:  ma se compro il cavo hdmi si riesce  a sentire ?
<calimero8282> vabbè esco
<calimero8282> ciaooo
<jester-> calimero8282: dei fare il test se la scheda non è morta
<Guest54133> salve a tutti, mi trovo nella situazione di dover riavviare un dispositivo usb ad ogni avvio del pc, invece di staccare manualmente e riattaccare il device sui forum ho notato che è possibile utilizzare questo comando "sudo modprobe -r ehci_hcd" il problema è che la periferica nn si riavvia e copare sul terminale la scritta modprobe: FATAL: Module ehci_hcd is builtin.  cosa mi consigliate di provare?
<jester-> Guest54133: di norma se le usb è attacata al boot la monta, se collegata dopo pure
<Guest54133> con lsusb la riconosce solo se la stacco e la riattacco
<jester-> Guest54133: con tutte le usb?
<Guest54133> 2 su 6 almeno
<jester-> Guest54133: se alcune funzano il problema dovrebbe essere la usb un po farlocca
<Guest54133> suppongo non sia un problema di porta usb soltanto perche altri device funzionano sulla stessa porta
<jester-> Guest54133: il problema è il device
<jester-> magari un po spompato
<angelo__> risolto ! :)
<spartacus_72> sera
<LinuxForFreedom_> salve a tutti
<LinuxForFreedom_> ho bisogno di aiuto riguardo la chiave gpg sul launchpad, ho ricevuto un email di validità della chiave con tanti numeri e lettere, ma non riesco a decriptare il carattere ASC||, un aito? grazie in anticipo
<jester-> LinuxForFreedom_: chied in #ubuntu-it-doc
<LinuxForFreedom_> grazie
<fabio_> sera
<fabio_> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:costales/unity-webapps-telegram
<fabio_> se aggiungo questo ppa creo casini?
<krabador> fabio_, tutti i ppa, sono a rischio e pericolo dell'utente
<krabador> qui non si fa supporto a sistemi con ppa dentro, a problemi nel sistema causati dall'inserimento dei ppa
<fabio_> peccato
<fabio_> serve per aggiungere telegram
<fabio_> grz krabador
<randomcpp> fabio_, io lo uso e non mi dà problemi, comunque ti puoi fidare come non fidare
<krabador> fabio_, i ppa servono per creare altre fonti softwre
<krabador> ma sono gestite dagli utenti
<krabador> che si scordano di aggiornare, creando casini alla routine di update della distribuzione
<fabio_> grz krabador
<fabio_> grz randomcpp
<krabador> fabio_, se l'hai visto, o l'hai visto sul sito di chi fa un software, o in qualche guida
<krabador> fabio_, anche per le guie non ufficiali , stesso discorso
<fabio_> visto su forum anche krabador
<fabio_> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=67&t=574726 krabador
<akis24> sera
<xan_IT> mi serve aiuto per un crash di gnome shell posso chiedere qui?
<krabador> xan_IT, che ubuntu ?
<xan_IT> ubuntu gnome
<xan_IT> 14.04
<krabador> xan_IT, che problema è ?
<xan_IT> http://pastebin.com/5uc3F6bP
<xan_IT> è un vecchio pc
<xan_IT> quando premo su attività mi crasha gnome shell
<krabador> xan_IT, "the graphics hardware or the current GL driver does not implement support for the GLSL shading language." sembra abbastanza chiaro
<krabador> che scheda grafica hai ?
<xan_IT> sk video  ATI Radeon 9200 driver open source
<krabador> xan_IT,  l'unico driver che puoi usare per quella scheda è il driver open
<xan_IT> in questo caso non dovrebbe entrare in modalità "old"
<xan_IT> quella tipo gnome 2
<xan_IT> comunque da live usb funzionava, molto lento ma funzionava
<krabador> xan_IT, la puoi installare
<xan_IT> e poi non esisteva l'emulazione software ?
<xan_IT> ora sono entrato in "gnome classico" e funziona
<xan_IT> comunque, è normale che crashi? non dovrebbe dirmi un messaggio di errore ed entrare in modalità fallback o qualcosa del genere?
<krabador> xan_IT, se graficamente è impostato per sfruttare una features non supportata dalla scheda video , o dal suo driver, è normale che crashi
<xan_IT> nzomma, mi aspettavo un messaggio di incompatibilità ed un redirect sull'interfaccia vecchia
<xan_IT> quindi è da segnalare la cosa o no?
<krabador> xan_IT, segnalalo pure
<krabador> xan_IT, ma se hanno deciso di segare un po' di hardware, i developers, non gli interesserà molto
<xan_IT> mi ricordo con un altro pc che la modalità gnome fica era proprio disabilitata ed entrava direttamente in modalità scrausa
<krabador> xan_IT, l'ultimo driver di amd, per la radeon 9200, non è compatibile per xorg e kernel da anni
<jester-> bela vecia
<Nippon> sera a tutti
<Nippon> ho installato un nuovo hard disk e vorrei formattarlo con gparted
<Nippon> ma non riesco
<Nippon> apro gparted ma non vedo la voce formatta
<Nippon> qualche aiutino :-)
<Nippon> mi dice non allocato
<Nippon> http://imagebin.org/309734
<akis24> Nippon: crea le partizioni e formattale
<Nippon> come devo fare
<Nippon> aiuto..
<jester-> Nippon: se nuovo di pacca devi creare tabella dos e partizioni
<Nippon> fatto e dopo??
<jester->  Nippon fatto cosa
<krabador> "fatto" cosa?
<Nippon> http://imagebin.org/309735
<krabador> Nippon, perchè hai fatto una partizione estesa?
<krabador> Nippon, che ci devi fare con questo discon
<jester-> Nippon: ch cazzo fai una extended per primo?
<Nippon> lo devo usare per metter foto, backup, file, dati
<jester-> va che i jap sono masochisti
<jester-> Nippon: delete la estesa
<Nippon> ho fatto qualcosa di sbagliato :-(
<jester-> e quante partizioni ti servono
<Nippon> eliminato
<jester-> quante partizioni vuoi fare su un tera
<Nippon> questo è il terzio hard disk che lo voglio usare per backup e dati
<Nippon> voglio utilizzare tutti i 2 tera come backup dati
<jester-> al di la dell'uso quante partioni
<jester-> 2 tera una sola partizione è da manicomio
<Nippon> devo mettere tante foto, lo uso per photoshop
<Nippon> è possibile fare una sola partizione?
<jester-> Nippon: una sola ne vuoi fare?
<Nippon> si
<jester-> destro su non allocato
<jester-> primaria
<Nippon> ok, poi?
<jester-> la vuoi leggibile anche da winz?
<Nippon> si
<jester-> ntfs
<Nippon> NTFS??
<jester-> etichetta sticass
<Nippon> devo scrivere sticass??
<krabador> Nippon, si
<Nippon> ;-))
<jester-> yess
<Nippon> sarebbe il nome, giusto??
<jester-> zi
<Nippon> magari metto jester
<Nippon> il tuo nome ;-)
<jester-> banzai
<Nippon> alla fine aggiungi??
<jester-> e tera di parttizione mglio harakiri
<Nippon> spazio libero??
<jester-> tutto lo spazio
<jester-> se ne vuoi una sola
<Nippon> quindi 2TB
<jester-> non mettere nessun spazio libero
<Nippon> ok, adesso posso cliccare su aggiungi
<jester-> eh
<jester-> fa veder
<Nippon> http://imagebin.org/309740
<jester-> Nippon: c'era gi aun 1 in spazio libero prima?
<Nippon> si
<jester-> già 1
<Nippon> non me lo fa cambiare
<jester-> aggiungi
<Nippon> non posso mettere 0 oppure se metto 2TB diventa piccolo
<Nippon> ti faccio vedere
<jester-> 2 tera di partizione sara lento
<Nippon> http://imagebin.org/309742
<jester-> b+ cosi fa una partizione da un mb
<jester-> e lascia il resto prima non allocato
<jester-> annulla
<jester-> rifai e lascia 1 prima e 0 dopo
<jester-> aggiungi  e clicca la V verde
<Nippon> ok, sembra già fatto
<Nippon> grazie
<jester-> banzai
<Nippon> spero che funzioni
<Nippon> sayonara
<jester-> perchè non dovrebbe
<Nippon> ok, funge
<Nippon> ;-)
<Nippon> banzai
<MaxFrames> e se non funge... seppuku :D
<PLR> salve
<PLR> ce nessuno?
<krabador> PLR, chiedi
<jester-> nu
<krabador> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<PL99999887> ce nessuno?
<jester-> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<PL99999887> scusa ma è la prima volta che scrivo qui
<spartacus_72> sera
<PL99999887> allora io voglio installare ubuntu...ho 2 hard disk nel pc da 1tb e in uno ho già windows 8.1 e nell'altro vorrei installare ubuntu...è possibile? basta inserire il cd?
<jester-> PL99999887: e poi seguire il wizard e aver in mente cosa fare
<jester-> PL99999887: c'è opzione usa tutto il disco e non stai attento ti sega winz oppure intalla accanto
<jester-> PL99999887: usa tutto il secondo disco mi pare eaerato usare 1 tera per un sistema operativo
<PL99999887> quindi cosa consigli nn ho capito bene
<jester-> PL99999887: miglior via creare le partizioni necessari sul secondo e fare a mani
<|gonzo|> stanco, nanna, zzz
<jester-> e fare anche la home separata, cosa hai sul secondo disco
<PL99999887> il secondo disco è totalmente vuoto
<PL99999887> quindi secondo te è sprecato un tera per ubuntu?
<jester-> PL99999887: formattato?
<PL99999887> nn l'ho mai usato
<jester-> Fetentone: un tera è sprecato per tutto
<jester-> il sistema occupa circa 6 giga quindi una partizione per sistema /  da 25 giga è gia larga
<jester-> la home dove ci vanno i dati 250 gb
<jester-> 500 se metti porni a manetta
<jester-> una swap da 4 giga
<Fetentone> ???
<krabador> dello stesso quantitativo della ram presente, se si vuole ibernare
<jester-> 3 ne servono di partizioni
<PL99999887> raga mi sto perdendo ahahah
<jester-> PL99999887: hd interno o usb
<MaxFrames> sei sulla via della partizione
<PL99999887> interno
<jester-> ti perdi in un boschetto?
<PL99999887> per te sarà un boschetto...
<jester-> mo ti disbosca krabador
<jester-> ha gia la motosega un mano che fa il rumore di larussa
<krabador> Fetentone, niente, jester- ha autocompletato male
<krabador> aahhahaahahahah
<jester-> Fetentone: occhio che ti daspiamo
<jester-> nè
<Fetentone> :D
<PL99999887> riepilogo: scarico download, masterizzo file iso su cd inserisco, riavvio, parte bios, scelgo la partizione e/o hd, e va tutto liscio right guys?
<krabador> PL99999887, puoi fare cosi'
<krabador> PL99999887, se il disco è grande
<krabador> ti consiglierei di fare partizione root, partizione home, e partizione swap
<PL99999887> tradotto?
<PL99999887> ?
<PL99999887> nn ce più nex?
<PL99999887> nessuno è in grando di aiutarmi?
<spartacus_72> PL99999887, ti hanno detto tutto,fai le partizioni separate e sei ok
<PL99999887> ho scritto appunto sotto,,,"tradotto?" nel senso che significa e come faccio a fare queste partizioni root home e swap?
<spartacus_72> PL99999887, ok,ricapitoliamo
<spartacus_72> PL99999887, sei pratico con creazione partizioni? gparted?
<PL99999887> no
<spartacus_72> ahi
<spartacus_72> che OS hai al momento?
<PL99999887> windows 8.1
<akis24> PL99999887: avvia la live di ubuntu e le crei con gparted le partizioni
<spartacus_72> PL99999887, so che non hai problemi di spazio,hhd enorme,però devi creare una partizione per ubuntu,una estesa,con all'interno le 3 separate.swap/root/home
<spartacus_72> io ti consiglio di scaricare prima gparted live,ed usare quello x partizionare
<MaxFrames> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<MaxFrames> gparted e' gia' sulla ubuntu live
<PL99999887> ma a cosa servirebbero fare queste partizioni?
<MaxFrames> se leggi il link c'e' scritto
<PL99999887> ok provo
<spartacus_72> PL99999887, aspetta,guarda qui:http://imagebin.org/309749
<spartacus_72> PL99999887, eccezion fatta per dev/sda3,le altre tre ti mostrano le partizioni separate di ubuntu,swap,root e home
<spartacus_72> ma se non hai ancora tutto chiaro,non fare nulla
<PL99999887> ma serve davvero farlo? io pensavo di installarlo normalmente
<spartacus_72> PL99999887, potresti fare installa accanto,ma come diceva jester rischi di segare win e il grub
<spartacus_72> PL99999887, quale ubuntu vuoi installare?
<PL99999887> infatti io volevo installare ubuntu nel secondo hard disk visto che ne ho due da 1tb l'uno
<PL99999887> l'ultima versone
<spartacus_72> PL99999887, potresti installare cosi,ma occhio a dove ti piazza il grub,altrimenti non si avvia piu win
<PL99999887> e come lo decido io?
<spartacus_72> PL99999887, lo vedi in fase di installazione dove lui mette il boot,e deve sovrascrivere quello di win dando il dual boot
<spartacus_72> se qualcosa va storto nn si avvia più win e devi ripristinare il grub
<PL99999887> così complicato? avevo visto molto più semplice...
<spartacus_72> beh,il grub si ripristina con 2 comandi,ma è giusto dirtelo prima
<spartacus_72> puoi provare
<spartacus_72> ma dargli tutto quello spazio è eccessivo cmq
<PL99999887> e vabbè ho due hard disk che faccio uno nn lo uso più? eh...
<spartacus_72> crea una partizione estesa in ext4,dagli 150 gb e installa li,il resto lo tieni x i dati
<spartacus_72> con lo spazio che hai,sarebbe stato perfetto fare le 3 partizioni separate,in effetti
<PL99999887> cmq io ho visto semplicemente persone che scaricavano l'iso lo masterizzavano avviavano il tutto facevano le partizione ed era fatto...ora mi sento parlare di root di swap...ahahaha
<spartacus_72> PL99999887, cmq puoi fare come ti senti più sicuro di fare,al riavvio grub 2 ti chiederà quale OS avviare. Semmai in futuro,ridurrai lo spazio enorme ad ubuntu
<spartacus_72> PL99999887, è una installazione più corretta,che ti permetterebbe in futuro di cambiare l'intero OS mantenendo la tua /home e tutti i tuoi dati
<PL99999887> capisco...
<spartacus_72> PL99999887, nn ho letto quale ubuntu vuoi installare
<PL99999887> vabbè potresti farmi una guida con le procedure da svolgere
<PL99999887> ubuntu l'ultima versione
<spartacus_72> 14.04 ok
<PL99999887> da installare nel secondo hard disk
<spartacus_72> PL99999887, x le procedure che ti consigliavano anche jester e krabador credo tu nn sia pronto,quindi x evitare casini,scegli installa accanto a windows
<spartacus_72> hai spazio a sufficienza anche li
<spartacus_72> quanto ti occupa win adesso?
<PL99999887> circa 100 gb
<PL99999887> però volevo sfruttare il secondo hard disk
<spartacus_72> il resto è vuoto o hai partizioni dati?
<PL99999887> ho la recovery
<PL99999887> 20 gb
<spartacus_72> PL99999887, ripeto,se installi nel 2 hdd il grub lo piazza sempre al primo e nn si avvia più ne uno ne l'altro
<PL99999887> e poi tutto il secondo hd vuoto
<PL99999887> ah ora è chiaro
<spartacus_72> x installare ubuntu nel secondo,devi sapere poi come mettere mani al grub
<spartacus_72> ok ;)
<spartacus_72> PL99999887, segui il mio consiglio installa nel primo accanto a win e nn avrai noie
<spartacus_72> il secondo lo userai sempre come storage
<PL99999887> ma funzionerà bn ho mi rallenterà?
<spartacus_72> assolutamente no
<spartacus_72> che pc,ram?
<PL99999887> 16
<PL99999887> hp
<spartacus_72> 16 di ram
<PL99999887> si
<spartacus_72> mamma mia,una macchina da guerra
<spartacus_72> e chi ti rallenta!
<PL99999887> ho due schede video se ti può interessare
<spartacus_72> vai tranquillo
<PL99999887> ahahahahah
<spartacus_72> hai un pc perfetto x altre cose!!
<PL99999887> io faccio il grafico e il web designer
<spartacus_72> ah beh,capisco
<spartacus_72> installa tranquillamente,dai
<PL99999887> quindi scarico ubuntu dal sito...masterizzo cd...riavvio...parte bios e faccio installa accanto a windows?
<spartacus_72> PL99999887, si,prima setta il bios x avvio da cd/dvd o anche da usb se vuoi
<spartacus_72> puoi anche montare iso su usb con unetbootin ad es
<PL99999887> ma dovrei formattare usb?
<spartacus_72> PL99999887, certo,una chiavetta in fat 32
<spartacus_72> ma anche il cd va bene,come ti viene meglio
<spartacus_72> DVD
<PL99999887> e cm entro nel bios? perchè appena accendo in un secondo si avvia windows e nn mi appare nessun pulsante da premere
<spartacus_72> PL99999887, guarda bene,deve apparire,in alternativa cerca in rete opzioni avvio bios x il tuo pc
<spartacus_72> che marca è?
<PL99999887> hp
<spartacus_72> hp?
<PL99999887> si
<spartacus_72> di solito negli hp si accede col tasto esc al bios
<spartacus_72> prova o cerca in rete col numero del tuo modello
<spartacus_72> mi allontano 10 minuti
<PL99999887> ok va bene andiamo altre questo passo
<PL99999887> imposto il riavvio da supporto
<spartacus_72> continua ti leggo
<PL99999887> e popi installo accanto a windows
<PL99999887> poi*
<spartacus_72> si,segui tutta la procedura guidata,orario,nome utente,password e riavvia
<PL99999887> e che spazio gli dedico all'uno e all'altro?
<spartacus_72> aspetta,win e su tutto il primo hdd o ha una dimensione?
<PL99999887> cioè?
<PL99999887> che dimensione?
<spartacus_72> win ha una sua partizione fissa nel disco 1 o lo occupa tutto x se?
<spartacus_72> puoi fare uno screen?
<PL99999887> no credo lo occupa tutto xk eè solo li poi ti ripeto windows mi ha creato la partizione della recovery
<spartacus_72> fai uno screen e postalo qui:http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<PL99999887> si un attimo
<spartacus_72> ok,stavolta mi allontano 5 min,manda lo screen
<PL99999887> si
<PL99999887> buona pisciata
<spartacus_72> eccomi
<PL99999887> http://imagebin.org/309754
<PL99999887> a lei
<spartacus_72> non la visualizzo
<PL99999887> come no io si
<PL99999887> http://imagebin.org/309754
<spartacus_72> ora si
<spartacus_72> PL99999887,  win sta su tutto il disco,con la recovery
<spartacus_72> devi necessariamente ridurre la partizione,lasciando win e recovery
<spartacus_72> quindi step by step:
<spartacus_72> masterizza ubuntu,setta il bios,fai partire in live senza masterizzare
<spartacus_72> apri gparted,riduci win senza toccare la recovery,il resto lo dedichi a ubuntu,sempre nel disco 1
<spartacus_72> cosa non è chiaro? ;)
<spartacus_72> *pardon,senza installare,volevo dire
<PL99999887> come faccio partire il live?
<spartacus_72> quando avvi ubuntu masterizzato parte in live,se scegli modalità live senza installare
<spartacus_72> hai 3 o 4 voci,scegli modalità live senza installare
<spartacus_72> se hai dubbi,puoi entrare in canale anche dalla live
<PL99999887> e come apro gparted dopo?
<spartacus_72> lo cerchi tra i programmi,dalla dash
<spartacus_72> la live funziona come un sistema normalmente installato x quello che serve a te
<PL99999887> quindi è gia in ubuntu
<spartacus_72> si,certo
<PL99999887> gparted dico
<spartacus_72> gparted
<PL99999887> ok
<PL99999887> lo faccio partire e quanto gli dedico
<spartacus_72> basta cliccare sulla dash,la prima icona in alto a unity e scrivere solo la G
<spartacus_72> bisogna ridurre win e lasciare il resto a ubuntu,ma sarebbe meglio vedere uno screen di gparted prima
<spartacus_72> PL99999887, per orientarti,ti basta dividere mezzo disco a testa.stai comodissimo
<PL99999887> ah ecco perchè win ovviamente sta usando tutto il tb
<spartacus_72> esatto
<PL99999887> e non mi perde potenza windows vero?
<PL99999887> o rallenta
<spartacus_72> PL99999887, assolutamente no
<PL99999887> ok
<spartacus_72> io però vorrei vedere dov'è la recovery,quella avrà un piccolo spazio tutto suo,da non toccare
<spartacus_72> ecco x kè ti chiedevo uno screen da gparted
<PL99999887> e cm faccio
<PL99999887> ok
<spartacus_72> con la live
<spartacus_72> hai anche il cattura schermo
<PL99999887> che dici è rischiosa questa operazione?
<spartacus_72> cosi vai tranquillo
<spartacus_72> x niente
<spartacus_72> basta fare le cose con calma e passo passo
<PL99999887> ok dai mi hai convinto ;)
<PL99999887> mo trovo come avviare il bios
<spartacus_72> sarà ubuntu a convincerti
<spartacus_72> :))
<PL99999887> cerco..ci si sente fra poco
<spartacus_72> ok
<PL99999887> hai problemi di orario?
<spartacus_72> no,rimango ancora un po
<PL99999887> mi dice premendo ripetutamente esc e poi f10
<spartacus_72> ricordavo esc x gli hp
<spartacus_72> premi un paio di volte esc e poi f10
<PL99999887> ok poi come setto il boot?
<spartacus_72> devi scorrere tra le voci con i tasti freccia e cercare avvio o boot
<spartacus_72> quando trovi l'elenco di avvio,selezioni cd/dvd e con le frecce su e giu lo porti in prima posizione,poi cerchi salva ed esci,di solito invio ed f10
<PL99999887> ok allora scarico ubuntu
<spartacus_72> ok
<PL99999887> 14.04 lts 64 bit giusto?
<PL99999887> scarico con torrent
<spartacus_72> si,con la ram che hai,certo
<PL99999887> ok
<PL99999887> tu quanta ne hai e che sistemi usi?
<spartacus_72> io ho ubuntu 12.04 con soli 2gb di ram
<spartacus_72> e gira benissimo
<PL99999887> solo ubuntu?
<spartacus_72> si,ho abbandonato win da anni
<PL99999887> solo per i programmi adobe io non potrei mai abbandonarlo definitivamente
<spartacus_72> quello lo lascio ai miei figli x giochicchiare
<PL99999887> ahahah
<spartacus_72> hai tutte le alternative in ubuntu
<spartacus_72> scoprirai gambas e simili
<spartacus_72> vedrai
<PL99999887> e lo so ci sn molti programmi buoni ma secondo me photoshop premiere pro e after effects sono davvero inarrivabili
<spartacus_72> beh si,senza dubbio
<PL99999887> e poi il boot di entrambi per scegliere chi far partire a ogni avvio come faccio?
<spartacus_72> il grub è uno solo,e ti chiederà quale sistema avviare
<PL99999887> in automatico quindi
<spartacus_72> si
<spartacus_72> quanto tempo rimanente x il torrent?
<spartacus_72> PL99999887, a che punto è il download?
<PL99999887> 97
<spartacus_72> ok
<PL99999887> fatto
<spartacus_72> PL99999887, masterizza come immagine iso e setta il bios
<PL99999887> yes
<PL99999887> vado
<PL99999887> ok masterizzato allora spengo e avvio il bios?
<spartacus_72> si
<PL99999887> ok a dopo
<spartacus_72> ok
<PL9999999> spartcus ci sei
<PL9999999> sono nel live mi e apparso direttamente dal bios try ubuntu e ho fatto quello
<PL9999999> ci sei_
<spartacus_72> si
<spartacus_72> ok,sei in live
<spartacus_72> cerca gparted
<PL9999999> ora_
<PL9999999> ok
<PL9999999> ok ora
<spartacus_72> ora nella dash scrivi schermata e fai uno screen di gparted
<PL9999999> ok
<PL9999999> aspe che devo mettere in italiano
<spartacus_72> posta qui lo screen:http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<PL9999999> come metto in ita_
<PL9999999> _
<spartacus_72> supporto language
<spartacus_72> in alto a destra,tatso di accensione spegnimento,impostazioni di sistema
<spartacus_72> cerca language
<PL9999999> mi sta scaricando delle robe
<spartacus_72> le lingue
<spartacus_72> comincia a fare lo screen
<PL9999999> ok
<PL9999999> http://imagebin.org/309766
<PL9999999> ecco
<spartacus_72> asp
<PL9999999> si
<spartacus_72> il solito winzozz e le sue partizioni nascoste
<spartacus_72> ascolta:
<PL9999999> ovvero_
<spartacus_72> dev/sda2 è il boot
<spartacus_72> poi c'è la recovery e ben 4 partizioni hidden
<spartacus_72> tu nn devi toccarle
<spartacus_72> vai col mouse su dev/sda4 la ntfs di windows
<spartacus_72> clicca tasto destro
<PL9999999> ho tocato per sbaglio install ubutu
<spartacus_72> annulla
<PL9999999> ho annullato e si [ bloccato
<spartacus_72> come bloccato?
<PL9999999> si [ bloccato install ubuntu
<spartacus_72> ok
<spartacus_72> nn ti interessa ora
<PL9999999> e mo_
<spartacus_72> torna a gparted
<PL9999999> ok
<PL9999999> si
<PL9999999> ci sn
<spartacus_72> metti il mouse su dev/sda4,quella centrale ntfs
<spartacus_72> clicca col destro e scegli ridimensiona
<PL9999999> windows praticamente
<spartacus_72> prendi il margine destro e trascina indietro fino a fine scritta dev/sda4.più o meno
<spartacus_72> si
<spartacus_72> trascina da destra a sinistra,non al contrario
<spartacus_72> devi ridurla verso sinistra
<spartacus_72> ci sei?
<PL9999999> si ma fino a quanto
<PL9999999> ho ridotto fino alla parte pi\ gialla che nn mi fa fare oltre
<spartacus_72> fino a fine scritta dev/sda4 più o meno
<spartacus_72> non fare ancora applica,fai altro screen e fammi vedere
<spartacus_72> non fare applica
<spartacus_72> screen
<PL9999999> http://imagebin.org/309772
<PL9999999> cmq spero nn mi fa casini install ubuntu che si e bloccato
<spartacus_72> nn preoccuparti
<spartacus_72> allarga ancora win,dagli più spazio,sposta a destra
<spartacus_72> arriva a meta e screen ancora
<PL9999999> http://imagebin.org/309773
<spartacus_72> ok,perfetto,applica
<PL9999999> fatto
<spartacus_72> clicca il tasto visto in alto
<spartacus_72> fatto?
<PL9999999> ho fatto ridimensiona
<spartacus_72> ultimo screen dai,x sicurezza
<spartacus_72> ah ecco,ma adesso devi applicare
<spartacus_72> tasto verde a forma di visto verde
<PL9999999> http://imagebin.org/309774
<spartacus_72> è appena sotto la scritta partition
<spartacus_72> ok,clicca quel visto verde adesso
<PL9999999> si fato
<spartacus_72> ha completato?
<PL9999999> sta facendo
<spartacus_72> ok
<spartacus_72> stiamo lasciando 456 gb liberi x i dati
<PL9999999> io mi affido a te compare
<spartacus_72> e stiamo piazzando ubuntu accanto a windows su altrettanto spazio
<spartacus_72> disco diviso a metà
<spartacus_72> sei apposto cosi
<spartacus_72> dimmi quando ha completato
<PL9999999> sta procedendo ancora
<spartacus_72> normale
<spartacus_72> in unlo usi x i dati, secondo tempo,quello spazio libero nn allocato,formattalo in ntfs e
<spartacus_72> testo spostato,ripeto
<PL9999999> si
<PL9999999> cmq ha fatto
<PL9999999> ripeti
<spartacus_72> in un secondo momento,quello spazio non allocato lo formatti in ntfs e lo usi x i dati,ma adesso lasciamolo stare
<spartacus_72> ok,chiudi gparted
<PL9999999> a quale ti riferisci
<spartacus_72> unallocated 456 gb
<spartacus_72> è lo spazio vuoto rimasto
<spartacus_72> ora lascialo stare
<spartacus_72> ci sei?
<PL9999999> ok poi vediamo faccio salva o chiudi_
<spartacus_72> chiudi gparted se ha finito
<PL9999999> ok
<PL9999999> fatto
<spartacus_72> ok,ora
<spartacus_72> visto che l'installer è stato interrotto prima
<spartacus_72> devi riavviare,riparte la live,scegli installa e installa accanto a windows
<spartacus_72> poi fa tutto lui
<PL9999999> come esco ora
<spartacus_72> ti chiederà di creare un nome utente e una password di root
<spartacus_72> tasto in alto a destra a forma di ingranaggio e fai riavvia
<spartacus_72> nn ci sarò più dopo
<spartacus_72> se hai domande falle ora
<PL9999999> vabbe aspetta un attimo per la conferma no_
<spartacus_72> l'installazione non è un attimo
<spartacus_72> ormai hai predisposto tutto
<PL9999999> va bene cmq dovrebbe andare tuto liscio giusto
<spartacus_72> si
<spartacus_72> se nn sbagli tu a dirgli cosa fare
<PL9999999> devo fare installa accanto a windows giusto
<spartacus_72> installa accanto a windows,nessun altra scelta
<spartacus_72> esatto
<PL9999999> ok
<spartacus_72> okkio a non sbagliare o formatti win
<spartacus_72> prenditi il tempo che ti serve
<PL9999999> speriamo bene grazie ci risentiamo nei prox giorni in caso altre cose
<spartacus_72> ce la farai,dai
<PL9999999> ahahah
<spartacus_72> in bocca al lupo
<PL9999999> grazie mille crepi ciao buonanotte
<spartacus_72> e ti troverai bene,vedrai
<spartacus_72> ok,notte
#ubuntu-it 2014-05-09
<PL9999999> ciao sn sempre quello di prima nn so se avete seguito sto provando ad installare ma mi dice nn e stato trovato nessun altro sistema operativo per quale motivo? invece c'è windows
<PL9999999> urgente raga
<PL99999999> ragazzi
<PL99999999> urgene
<PL99999999> sto installando ubuntu e lo devo affiancare a windows ma mi dice nessun sistema operativo trovato come [ possibile
<Guest67717> Salve a tutti ho un problema con la cam nelle videochat
<Guest67717> ce qualcuno?
<xubuntu226> buongiorno a tutti
<xubuntu226> ho un problema con xubuntu. mi esce spesso per 2 volte consecutivamente la richiesta di uscita, sapete aiutarmi?
<devuser> dov'è jester?
<FEDERICO> giorno
<FEDERICO> qualc'uno mi puo aiutare cortesemente
<FEDERICO> elenco il problema
<FEDERICO> se inserisco un secondo hd non parte il sistema operativo
<devuser> ieri ho abilitato bumblee-nvidia perchè ho due schede video. E' possibile che il sistema è diventato più veloce? è
<devuser> diventato più veloce a per merito di bumblee?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<fra_dolcino> ciao ho installato xubuntu su un pc con win8, l'ho tolto ma dietro consiglio ho lasciato recovery per poterlo ripristinare,
<fra_dolcino> ora dopo l'avvio xubuntu si congela, qualche istante o qualche minuto dopo
<fra_dolcino> se c'e' qualcuno in ascolto questa e' la situazione sul disco
<fra_dolcino> http://pasteboard.co/2Jqt5Aqr.png
<fra_dolcino> ho provato a scegliere diskcheck da menu' di grub, e non risulterebbero errori sul disco
<jester-> fra_dolcino: semppre una pessima dea toglier winz, parte o non parte ubuntu
<ExPBoy> e si io lo dissi ieri
<jester-> fra l'altro hai un tera di disco. e 890 giga alla home è  un po esagerato
<ExPBoy> fra_dolcino: ma seguire una guida no?
<ExPBoy> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jester-> e anche scegliere installa accanto
<fra_dolcino> jester-, non volevo tenere windows
<ExPBoy> fra_dolcino: ma perchè?
<fra_dolcino> ExPBoy, perche non saprei che farmene di due SO
<jester-> fra_dolcino: poi ognuno è libero anche di andare sotto a un tir
<ExPBoy> a si?
<ExPBoy> e ora che fai senza nessun SO?
<jester-> fra_dolcino:  i due non sono sostitutivi ma alternativi come il cavallo da tiro e quello da corsa, la magana e la moto
<devuser> jester-, sai che da quando ieri ho installato bumblee-nvidia tutto gira più velocemente...
<jester-> devuser: loggico
<jester-> devuser: e cosuma pure meno
<davide> raga un clod per ubuntu 14.04 dove posso accedee tramite internet su altri pc con win, prima c'era ubuntu one adesso cosa usa
<devuser> quello è il tallone d'achille di Ubuntu, la gestione dei notebook è ancora da migliorare
<devuser> a volte collegato per mezza giornata lo stacco e mi da già batteria rossa... è un bug sicuramente
<jester-> davide: l cloud ubuntu lo hanno chiuso, secondo me dropbox rimane quello piu sicuro
<davide> va bene anche per ubuntu
<jester-> davide: basta scaricare il deb dal sito
<davide> ok grazie
<fra_dolcino> jester-, di guide ne ho lette, ho disattivato secure boot, ho fatto la partizione da live, l'installazione sembrava andata a buon fine...che dire
<jester-> fra_dolcino: parte, non parte, parte ma si pianta.....................
<ExPBoy> dice che xubuntu si congela qualche minuto dopo
<fra_dolcino> parte, schermata grub, scelgo avvia ubuntu, ubuntu parte, faccio login, dopo 1,2,3 minuti si pianta e non risponde piu'
<ExPBoy> fra_dolcino: per curiosità quanta ram hai su quel pc?
<fra_dolcino> ExPBoy, 4gb
<ExPBoy> scheda video?
<jester-> fra_dolcino: hai doppia scheda?
<fra_dolcino> jester-, no
<jester-> fra_dolcino: sicuri?
<ExPBoy> e che scheda hai?
<fra_dolcino> ExPBoy, nvidia740m
<jester-> fra_dolcino: secondo me visto il livello del pc hai uanche una intel
<fra_dolcino> jester-, si esatto
<fra_dolcino> i3
<jester-> fra_dolcino: quindi doppia scheda
<jester-> ma dici di no
<fra_dolcino> jester-, hm...ora guardo...lshw_
<jester-> certo che su un pc potente segare winz8 (ottimo os) metter xubuntu
<jester-> poi gusti so gusti
<jester-> fra_dolcino: fa vedere lspci
<ExPBoy> eh
<ExPBoy> infatti stavo guardando ha sicuramente doppia scheda
<jester-> fra_dolcino: va bene
<jester-> se non si riprende rimani senza pc
<jester-> vedi un po te
<ExPBoy> magari è nuovo quel pc
<fra_dolcino> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7420316/
<jester-> pare di si e di un certolivello
<ExPBoy> fra_dolcino: l'hai fatta grossa se lo porti in assistenza è fuori garanzia
<fra_dolcino> perche dovrei rimanere senza pc>?
<jester-> pigli la ferrari e gli metti motore e carrozzeria della 500
<ExPBoy> senza pc nel senso che non hai SO
<jester-> fra_dolcino: hai 2 schede
<jester-> quindi installa bumblebee-nvidia
<fra_dolcino> jester-, ora ho visto, dopo installazioine ho messo driver proprietar
<jester-> fra_dolcino:  quali
<fra_dolcino> jester-, quelli consigliati e testati da ubuntu ora non ricordo
<jester-> fra_dolcino: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<fra_dolcino> jester-, nessun output, sono dalla live adesso
<ExPBoy> :(
<jester-> fra_dolcino:  e bè la live usa l'open
<jester-> fra_dolcino:  riavvia e alla login vai in shell con contro-alt-f2
<akis24> giorno
<jester-> ti autentichi,  sudo dpkg -l | grep nividia
<fra_dolcino> jester-, ok, quindi  sospetti che ci sia qualche conflitto tra le schede video>?
<jester-> sudo --purge nvidia-3qualcheè
<jester-> fra_dolcino: hai due schede e serve il driver
<jester-> fra_dolcino: quindi sudo apt-get install  bumblebee-nvidia
<ExPBoy> uhm
<jester-> sperèm
<ExPBoy> la vedo dura
<jester-> mah
<jester-> anche i frati si sono talebanizzati
<ExPBoy> non c'è più religione
<jester-> che dire
<krabador> la metro non piace a tutti, specie chi abita in periferia
<ExPBoy> caffè
<jester-> bè una ferrari col telaio motore della 500 fa un po specie
<jester-> per non parlare degli accessori
<krabador> ma zuckemberg, s'è sposato un cesso
<krabador> succedono, 'ste cose
<jester-> avrà doti nascoste
<ciccio> salve ho un problema con la distro 14.04
<akis24> !chiedi | ciccio
<ubot-it> ciccio: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<ciccio> ho da poco installato la versione 14.04
<ciccio> il problema è che ora  si connette solo ad una wi-fi
<ciccio> mentre quando cerco di collegarmi a nuove reti continua a rimandarmi alla schermata della pass.
<akis24> ciccio: mica ti vorrai collegare alle reti degli altri eh
<ciccio> no tranquillo
<akis24> ciccio: sono protette ovviamente
<ciccio> è che faccio il musicista
<ciccio> e spesso uso il portatile in giro ..
<ciccio> uff
<akis24> ciccio: essendo protetto l'accesso con password non puo' far altro il sistema che chiedere la password di accesso
<ciccio> allora rispiego.. Non si connette a nuove reti pur avendo in mano la password
<ciccio> akis24
<akis24> ciccio: imposta i parametri correttamente dal network-manager e dovrebbe andare
<ciccio> quindi?
<akis24> ciccio: se hai configurato la tua idem per le altre dovrebbe essere
<ciccio> ho letto in giro, che ci sono problemi simili.. purtroppo non ho risolto il problema
<ciccio> proverò più tardi grazie dell aiuto
<akis24> ciccio: di nulla
<krabador> ciccio, di alcune reti , puoi aver bisogno di settare i DNS a mano
<ciccio> ah eccoti , proprio te stavo cercando
<ciccio> avevamo iniziatom a discutere il problema ieri  ma poi è saltata la connessione
<ciccio> krabador ho provato anche quello  ma niente
<krabador> e se le reti sono 802.11n , e la tua scheda 802.11g , non ti connettersi
<krabador> *connetterai
<ciccio> capisco pienamente questo problema. ma come mai che la versione 12.04 e 13.10 funzionavano con queste nuove reti , mentre la nuova disto 14.04 fa cilecca??
<ciccio> usando sempre lo stesso notebook
<krabador> lshw -C network
<krabador> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ciccio> ok
<ciccio> Eccolo http://paste.ubuntu.com/7420442/
<ciccio> krabador
<PL99999> salve a tutti ho un problema mentre cerco di installare ubuntu non mi trova windows e quindi non posso scegliere l'opzione installa accanto a windows aiutatemi grazie
<MaxFrames> ciao
<krabador> ciccio, sembra che nella 14.04 il driver di questa scheda abbia qualche problema
<MaxFrames> come faccio ad aggiungere un'applicazione in autostart per tutti gli utenti in lubuntu 14.04? nello specifico e' nm-applet
<ciccio> la stessa cosa che avevo visto io..
<krabador> PL99999, hai uefi ?
<PL99999> si uefi
<MaxFrames> da preferenze-applicazioni predefinite per lxsession-autostart la posso aggiungere, ma solo per l'utente corrente
<ciccio> quindi cosa consigli provo a installare il driver manualmente? o è proprio problema di pacchetto?
<krabador> PL99999, disabilita tutto, e rifà partire l'installazione
<PL99999> ovvero?
<krabador> uefi
<krabador> da BIOS
<PL99999> e come lo disabilito
<krabador> manuale del pc
<PL99999> va bene provo vi farò sapere grazie
<krabador> PL99999, fisso o notebook?
<PL99999> notebook
<krabador> allora manuale del pc
<PL99999> grazie proviamo un pò
<krabador> uefi secure boot, disabilitato
<PL99999> quindi vado in bios e disabilito uefi e dovrebbe andare giusto?
<MaxFrames> come faccio ad aggiungere un'applicazione in autostart per tutti gli utenti in lubuntu 14.04? nello specifico e' nm-applet
<akis24> MaxFrames:  Preferenze - applicazioni predefinite per LX session  e Inserisci nm-applet dal menu autostart
<MaxFrames> no. in questo modo parte solo per l'utente corrente, non per tutti
<MaxFrames> questo anche se l'utente corrente e' un sudoer. evidentemente in questo modo mette l'app nell'autostart del profilo, non in quello globale
<sniperwolf> buongiorno a tutti
<sniperwolf> ho installato ubuntu 14.04 sul mio netbook...tutto perfetto a parte 2 cose... 1. siccome il mio netbook ha la scheda bluetooth ogni volta che viene avviato il bluetooth è attivo...c'è la possibilità di tenerlo disattivato all'avvio?
<sniperwolf> nelle applicazioni d'avvio c'è solamente indicator application e non vi è nessuna voce che indichi il bluetooth..
<krabador> MaxFrames /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart file
<MaxFrames> krabador: neanche quello ha funzionato, a meno che non abbia sbagliato sintassi
<MaxFrames> il file non esisteva, l'ho creato e ci ho scritto:
<MaxFrames> @nm-applet %U
<krabador> questo deve funzionare
<MaxFrames> riavviato.... la nm-applet non parte
<MaxFrames> avevo anche provato a scriverci semplicemente nm-applet, neanche cosi' funziona
<krabador> MaxFrames, prova a mettere il percorso completo dell'eseguibile
<sniperwolf> sul web ho trovato questa guida....http://www.chimerarevo.com/linux/ubuntu-disabilitare-bluetooth-avvio-sistema-131218/
<sniperwolf> siccome non è una guida ufficiale...posso fidarmi...?
<krabador> sniperwolf, tutto quello che fai al di fuori delle guide ufficiali è a tuo rischio e pericolo
<MaxFrames> che sia quello in /usr/bin ?
<MaxFrames> o in /usr/share ?
<sniperwolf> krabador:  ok... infatti è per quello che ho chiesto prima qui...
<sniperwolf> sulle guide ufficiali non ci sono indicazioni riguardo al mio quesito
<MaxFrames> e devo mettere anche @ e %U ?
<krabador> sniperwolf, ma puoi trovare come gestire l'avvio
<PL9999999> ragazzi ho provato a disabilitare il sicure boot e mi avvia windows che fa analisi e ripristino dell unità c...aiuto
<sniperwolf> krabador:  potresti gentilmente linkarmi dov'è indicata la gestione dell'avvio?
<krabador> MaxFrames, prova
<krabador> sniperwolf http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/AvvioAutomatico
<sniperwolf> krabador:  grazie mille...ora leggo
<MaxFrames> non funziona nemmeno cosi'
<MaxFrames> ma non c'e' una wiki o un man su come si inseriscono le entry in questo file di autostart?
<MaxFrames> non si trova nulla....
<PL9999999> raga mi aiutate
<krabador> MaxFrames http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/AvvioAutomatico
<MaxFrames> allora...  le istruzioni per lxde/lubuntu dicono di aggiungere @nome_programma, io l'ho fatto ma non funziona
<MaxFrames> e dicono di aggiungerlo "doppo le seguenti righe", ma io non avevo proprio il file autostart! l'ho creato io quindi ovviamente era vuoto
<sniperwolf> krabador: da quello che ho letto ho capito che bisogna inserire un comando e il nome del programma (nel mio caso il bluetooth) nelle applicazioni d'avvio
<sniperwolf> però non so che comando inserire...
<krabador> sniperwolf, hai la lista di ciò che viene caricato ?
<MaxFrames> "Se si utilizza la sessione Lubuntu il file da modificare è /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart" => proprio quel che ho fatto
<sniperwolf> krabador:  viene caricato solo "indicator application"
<sniperwolf> e nella lista è presente solo quello
<krabador> PL99999, dopo aver disabilitato uefi, hai fatto partire il supporto di installazione ?
<krabador> MaxFrames quante cartelle hai in /etc/xdg/lxsession
<PL9999999> no perché mi è partito windows
<sniperwolf> krabador:  infatti io ero bello convinto di ritrovarmi in applicazioni d'avvio tutta la lista di ciò che veniva avviato con l'avvio di ubuntu...compreso il bluetooth...e invece c'è solo quel indicator application..
<MaxFrames> krabador: due (Lubuntu e Lubuntu-Netbook)
<paolo_> ciao ragazzi ho problemi con la stampante, me la riconosce ma la stampa non parte....urgentissimo
<MaxFrames> la sessione che uso e' Lubuntu
<PL9999999> non è che mi ha ripristinato la partizione fatta con gparted?
<krabador> PL99999, setta il supporto di installazione come prima periferica di boot
<sniperwolf> paolo_:  che stampante è?
<krabador> PL99999,hai detto che non ti appariva l'opzione di installare a fianco, che cosa hai fatto prima ?
<paolo_> sniperwolf: brother
<sniperwolf> paolo_:  modello?
<PL9999999> ho fatto con gparted una partizione sul disco lasciando metà windows e metà per ubuntu come consigliato su qst sito in precedenza
<MaxFrames> krabador: servono altre informazioni?
<paolo_> sniperwolf: lc985, ma me la riconosce come HL 1430 SERIES
<sniperwolf> paolo_:  in che modo è connessa?
<paolo_> SNIPERWOLF: usb
<PL9999999> ecco la partizione e rimasta
<sniperwolf> paolo_:  apri il terminale e digita lsusb poi posta il risultato su pastebin
<sniperwolf> paolo_:  lc985 è il modello delle cartucce..... -_-
<paolo_> sniperwolf:http://pastebin.com/qxskeB3m
<paolo_> sniperwolf: capito grazie
<sniperwolf> paolo_:  quindi qual'è il modello?
<PL9999999> grazie che mi calcolate in tanti...
<krabador> PL9999999, qui si risponde quando si puo'
<krabador> PL9999999, hai settato o no il supporto di installazione come prima periferica di boot?
<paolo_> sniperwolf: mfc-j415w
<sniperwolf> perfetto...
<MaxFrames> nessuna idea?
<PL9999999> no quindi mi è ripartito windows...ora spero che nn sia successo nnt anche perché la partizione con gparted rimane
<krabador> PL9999999, dipende da cosa è successo quando " è ripartito windows"
<krabador> MaxFrames, scusami, cosa hai all'interno di /etc/xdg/autostart ?
<PL9999999> ha fatto analisi e ripristino del unità c...poi è partito normalmente è avevo sempre tutti i dati...
<sniperwolf> paolo_:  anche io ho una brother...e come la tua anche la mia si può connettere in wifi..domanda stupida: come mai vuoi connetterla tramite usb?
<MaxFrames> un sacco di roba...
<MaxFrames> tutti file con estensione .desktop direi
<MaxFrames> c'e' anche nm-applet.desktop
<paolo_> sniperwolf...la stampante non è mia non sapevo neanche si potesse connettere wi fi....se mi dici come si fa lo facciamo...grazie del tuo tempo
<sniperwolf> paolo_:  aspetta un attimo che sto controllando sul sito brother
<PL9999999> che dici krabador e successo qualcosa?
<krabador> MaxFrames, scusami , puoi andare a verificare, tra le opzioni del pannello, in lubuntu, l'applet compare come attiva ?
<krabador> PL9999999, fa partire il supporto di installazione in live ,e vedi cosa dice gparted
<sniperwolf> paolo_:  allora... anzitutto...questa stampate deve esser collegata a una rete domestica? (quindi a un router)
<PL9999999> no gparted come già ti ho scritto dice che la partizione unallocated è rimasta
<MaxFrames> krabador: non compare. ma tieni conto che la non esecuzione di nm-applet all'avvio in lubuntu 14.04 e' un known bug
<paolo_> sniperwolf: non è collegata come ce la collego?
<MaxFrames> quello che cerco e' un workaround. l'unico di cui parla tutto il web e' quello di aggiungerla in autostart nelle preferenze, ma funziona solo utente per utente
<sniperwolf> paolo_: tramite il suo pannello integrato... è il modo più veloce
<sniperwolf> grosso modo dovrebbero esser tutte uguali...
<krabador> m
<sniperwolf> paolo_:  una volta trovato il tuo SSID e inserita l'eventuale password dovrebbe connettersi alla rete domestica e stamparti in automatico un foglio con la configurazione e l'esito positivo della connessione alla rete
<sniperwolf> krabador:  nessuna idea poi sul mio quesito di prima?
<paolo__> sniperwolf: siamo connessi
<MaxFrames> devo uscire... se a qualcuno viene in mente qualcosa scriva pure che leggo dopo. grazie
<sniperwolf> paolo__:  quindi stampante e rete sono ok giusto?
<paolo__> sniperwolf: il laptop è connesso alla stessa rete....si si
<krabador> MaxFrames, menu ----- preferenze ------ applicazioni predefinite lxsession ------- autostart
<paolo__> sniperwolf: come cvi invio la stampa ora?
<sniperwolf> paolo__:  benissimo...ora da ubuntu vai su stampanti e dimmi se ne trovi installate (magari in precedenza hai provato a installarla via usb e ti è rimasta)
<krabador> MaxFrames, manual autostarted applications, la aggiungi
<paolo__> sniperwolf: c'è
<sniperwolf> paolo__:  ora elimina quella che c'è...per evitare di far confusione
<paolo__> fatto
<sniperwolf> un attimo paolo__
<paolo__> ok
<paolo__> +grazie
<MaxFrames> krabador: quello e' il consiglio che c'e' ovunque... e funziona solo per l'utente corrente, _non_ per gli altri
<krabador> MaxFrames, fallo fare a tutti
<PL9999999> raga scusate mi sn disconnesso krabador allora che mi dici
<MaxFrames> :D lol
<MaxFrames> no.
<krabador> MaxFrames, altrimenti puoi provare sudo sed -i 's/Exec=nm-applet/Exec=dbus-launch nm-applet/' /etc/xdg/autostart/nm-applet.desktop
<sniperwolf> paolo__:  http://support.brother.com/g/b/downloadlist.aspx?c=us&lang=en&prod=mfcj415w_all&os=128
<sniperwolf> vai qui intanto
<sniperwolf> arrivo
<krabador> MaxFrames, verifica che la Exec in /etc/xdg/autostart/nm-applet.desktop   sia dbus-launch nm-applet
<PL9999999> krabador ci sei
<sniperwolf> paolo__:  ci sei?
<krabador> PL9999999, fa partire il supporto di installazione in live ,e vedi cosa dice gparted
<paolo__> si
<krabador> PL9999999, ed è l'ultima volta che te lo chiedo
<krabador> PL9999999, live = "prova ubuntu senza installare"
<sniperwolf> paolo__:  mi son scordato di chiederti che versione di ubuntu hai
<paolo__> 13.10
<sniperwolf> paolo__:  ok. scaricati il file driver install tool
<PL9999999> ragazzi mikrabador ti ho scritto 1000 vokte quello che dice nn so se mi prendi in giro
<paolo__> da dove?
<MaxFrames> dbus-launch nm-applet. ma ancora non funziona
<PL9999999> gparted dice che la partizione unallocated è presente
<sniperwolf> dalla pagina che ti ho linkato prima
<krabador> PL9999999, hai scaricato ubuntu 64 bit ?
<sniperwolf> paolo__:  http://support.brother.com/g/b/downloadlist.aspx?c=us&lang=en&prod=mfcj415w_all&os=128
<krabador> PL9999999, non hai mai scritto se hai caricato la live di ubuntu, da quando ti ho chiesto di disabilitare uefi
<PL9999999> si l ho scaricato ovvio
<paolo__> sniperwolf: fatto...ora come lo installo?
<sniperwolf> un attimo paolo__
<PL9999999> aspettavo la tua risp si cosa mi era successo
<krabador> PL9999999, rispondevo al tuo " <PL9999999> ragazzi mikrabador ti ho scritto 1000 vokte quello che dice nn so se mi prendi in giro"
<krabador> che non ha molto senso
<krabador> PL9999999, hai il supporto di ubuntu 32, o 64 bit ?
<PL9999999> aspetta krabador ho problemi con lo smartphone ti ricontattato dal pc
<sniperwolf> paolo__:  prima di far partire l'installazione, siccome ti chiederà l'indirizzo IP della stampante, controlla sempre sul display integrato che IP ha preso quando si è connessa alla rete..
<sniperwolf> e segnatelo da qualche parte
<paolo__> sniperwolf: fatto....ora come lo installo?
<sniperwolf> paolo__:  quando ti è partito il download del file dovrebbe esserti apparsa la pagina web con scritto how to install
<sniperwolf> riesci a seguirla o ti aiuto?
<sniperwolf> paolo__:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7420772/
<sniperwolf> paolo__:  la prima fase ti dice di decomprimerlo da terminale..puoi anche decomprimere da interfaccia grafica se ti è più comodo
<paolo__> ok
<sniperwolf> paolo__:  quando partirà l'installazione devi solo stare attento a una cosa... quando ti chiederà il DeviceURI devi inserire l'IP che ti eri segnato prima
<sniperwolf> paolo__:  altra cosa: che IP ti ha dato? (te lo chiedo perchè quando io l'ho installata lo scanner non funzionava...)
<paolo__> 192.168.001.003
<sniperwolf> paolo__: allora è un male comune anche per la tua...
<paolo__> non mi importa lo scanner
<sniperwolf> aspetta a inserirlo..vado a controllare come ho fatto per la mia..onde evitare quello che è successo a me..
<PL999999> krabador ci sono scusa ma lo smartphone dava prob ora sono con la live di ubuntu
<sniperwolf> paolo__:  fa le cose come si deve..intanto che ci sei..
<krabador> PL999999, sei in live, ed hai disabilitato uefi ?
<PL999999> ho disabilitato secure boot giusto_
<krabador> PL999999, si
<PL999999> ecco ho riprovato e non trova ancora windows
<krabador> PL999999, apri il terminale
<krabador> PL999999, chiudi l'installazione
<sniperwolf> paolo__:  ok trovato... ci sono gli zeri di troppo... dovrai inserire 192.168.1.3
<krabador> PL999999, apri il terminale, manda sudo gparted
<krabador> PL999999, e manda screenshot
<PL999999> ok
<krabador> !imagebin | PL999999
<ubot-it> PL999999: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<paolo__> ok
<PL999999> si cosa scrivo sul terminale
<krabador> PL999999, sudo gparted
<krabador> e poi screenshot, che fai con il tasto stamp, la trovi in Immagini
<krabador> !imagebin | PL999999
<ubot-it> PL999999: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<paolo__> sniperwolf: non riesco ad installare i driver
<sniperwolf> paolo__:  motivo?
<paolo__> non riesce a trovare la directory
<PL999999> http://imagebin.org/309828
<PL999999> ecco ragazzi
<sniperwolf> che comando dai per posizionarti sulla directory?
<PL999999> vi prego aiutatemi che sono due giorni che ci sto sbattendo
<jester-> PL999999: hai pacioccato alla grande nè ?
<krabador> PL999999, cosa c'era nell'unallocated ?
<sniperwolf> ciao jester- .. :).. è da mo che non ci si becca
<jester-> aiò sniperwolf
<paolo__> sniperwolf:sto seguendo quello che mi dice le istruzioni
<PL999999> cera tutto windows e un utente di questo canale ieri mi ha fatto fare la partizione
<sniperwolf> paolo__:  per farla semplice...sposta la cartella decompressa nella home.....
<jester-> PL999999: cosa ti serve fare
<PL999999> installare ubuntu insieme a windows
<paolo__> sniperwolf:fattpo
<sniperwolf> paolo__:  una volta spostata nella home dai cd /home
<sniperwolf> da li dai il comando bash...eccc...
<jester-> PL999999: hai dopo sda4  456 gb nno allocati
<jester-> PL999999: quanta ram hai
<PL999999> 16 gb di ram
<PL999999> quelli non allocati sono la partizione che mi hanno fatto fare per ubuntu
<paolo__> sniperwolf:fatto....bash linux-brprinter-installer-2.0.0-1
<sniperwolf> paolo__:  leggi bene...hai dato sudo?
<paolo__> sniperwolf: file or directory non esistente
<jester-> PL999999: allora sul non allocato crei una swap da 8 gb e poi con quello che rimane una ext4
<PL999999> non sono pratico di qst cose
<jester-> PL999999: il che presuppone che devi fare installazione in manule/altro
<jester-> PL999999: hai gparted a perto?
<PL999999> si
<jester-> PL999999: da live?
<PL999999> si
<paolo__> sniperwolf: non mi fa autenticare
<jester-> PL999999: destro su spazion non allocato
<PL999999> ma il mio prob e che nn mi legge windows quando vado a installare ubuntu
<jester-> PL999999:  non lo deve leggere
<jester-> cosi come sei messo è normale
<PL999999> e ma non mi appare installa accanto a win
<sniperwolf> paolo__:  dimmi il nome esatto del file linux-brprinter-installer
<jester-> PL999999: se segui ok altrimenti continuo il mio lavoro
<PL999999> sto seguendo abbi pazienza xk non sn pratico quindi
<jester-> PL999999: non appare installa su spazio libero contiguo?
<paolo__> sniperwolf:linux-brprinter-installer-2.0.0-1
<PL999999> appare installa tutto il disco e se voglio cambiare le opzioni e scegliere il partizionamento
<sniperwolf> paolo__: e quel file è nella home giusto? o ci hai spostato tutta la cartella che hai decompresso?
<PL999999> ieri mi avevano detto che dovevo fare installa accanto a windows
<jester-> PL999999: rispndi alle domande
<sniperwolf> paolo__:  pardon...  all'interno della home hai messo solo quel file oppure hai messo tutta la cartella decompressa? (con all'interno quel file)
<PL999999> ho risposto jester
<jester-> PL999999: non hai visto installa su spazio libero?
<paolo__> sniperwolf: la cartella decompressa
<PL999999> mi sembra che non c-era
<sniperwolf> allora devi entrare anche nella cartella decompressa da terminale ovvero cd /home/cartelladecompressa
<jester-> PL999999: clicca col tasto destro su non allocato
<PL999999> si
<jester-> unallocated
<PL999999> fatto
<jester-> cosa vedi
<PL999999> mi appare solo new
<jester-> clicca new
<PL999999> si
<sniperwolf> paolo__:  poi da li dovrai dare  sudo bash linux-brprinter-installer-2.0.0-1 Brother MFC-J415w
<jester-> dimensione 8192  wap
<jester-> PL999999:  dimensione 8192  wap
<jester-> PL999999:  dimensione 8192  swap
<PL999999> non ho capito
<jester-> PL999999: clicca su new
<jester-> PL999999: cosa vedi a desso
<PL999999> fato non mi appare swap
<PL999999> faccio screen
<jester-> PL999999: devi cambiare la dimenione a 8192
<jester-> e settare tipo swap
<PL999999> http://imagebin.org/309831
<jester-> PL999999: new size 8192   file system swap
<jester-> PL999999: e ADD
<paolo__> sniperwolf: su quella directory non entra
<sniperwolf> fammi un paste del terminale
<PL999999> non mi fa selezionare lo swap
<jester-> PL999999: clicca su ext4
<jester-> che esce la lista
<PL999999> linux swap_
<sniperwolf> paolo__:  entrandoci da interfaccia grafica lo vedi quell'installer?
<PL999999> giusto
<jester-> eh
<PL999999> fatto
<jester-> PL999999: ADD
<PL999999> si
<jester-> PL999999: a desso ancora destro su unallocated
<PL999999> si
<jester-> scegli solo ext4
<jester-> e ADD
<paolo__> sniperwolf: http://pastebin.com/wFkYjebu
<sniperwolf> jester-:  per caso sai mica dirmi come posso disattivare il bluetooth all'avvio di ubuntu? ogni volta che avvio il netbook me lo trovo acceso...... su applicazioni d'avvio c'è solamente la voce indicator application flaggata...altre voci non ce ne sono
<PL999999> quindi clicco solo su add praticamente
<jester-> sniperwolf: esce l'icona nella try?
<jester-> PL999999: i
<jester-> PL999999: fa vedere
<PL999999> ok fatto
<sniperwolf> si jester-
<sniperwolf> jester-:  infatti lo disabilito sempre da li ogni qualvolta si avvia il pc..
<jester-> sniperwolf: basta disattivare il bluetooth dall'icona
<jester-> sniperwolf: si riattiva la boot?
<PL999999> http://imagebin.org/309833
<sniperwolf> jester-:  si lo so... lo disattivo..ma ogni volta che riavvio il pc me lo trovo attivo
<PL999999> ecco
<paolo__> sniperwolf:
<jester-> PL999999:  adesso click sulla V verde in alto
<krabador> sniperwolf, allora sudo gedit /etc/rc.local , e aggiungi rfkill block bluetooth    sopra exit 0
<PL999999> fatto
<sniperwolf> krabador:  allora come nella guida ... :)
<krabador> sniperwolf, ubuntu 14.04 ?
<jester-> PL999999: rifa vedere
<sniperwolf> si krabador
<sniperwolf> paolo__:  mi sembra strano che tu nn riesca ad entrarci...sicuro che la cartella si chiami proprio così?
<krabador> sniperwolf, l'applet, una volta disabilitata, non fa piu' partire il bluetooth al riavvio successivo
<PL999999> http://imagebin.org/309834
<PL999999> a te
<krabador> sniperwolf, questa linea in /etc/rc.local è un tentativo
<paolo__> sniperwolf: ho fatto copia ed incolla
<jester-> PL999999: chiudi gparted e vai in installa ubuntu, hai la 64 bit vero?
<PL999999> si certo
<PL999999> ok provo
<sniperwolf> paolo__:  all'interno della cartella c'è solo quell'installer o ci sono altri files?
<sniperwolf> ora provo krabador
<paolo__> sniperwolf:  con che applicazione dovrei aprirlo? tasto destro....apri con.............?
<krabador> sniperwolf, aspetta
<krabador> sniperwolf, aspetta
<sniperwolf> ok krabador
<paolo__> sniperwolf: solo quella
<jester-> PL999999: segui fino a partizionamento quando arrivi fai un fischio
<PL999999> ok
<sniperwolf> no paolo__  devi farlo installare come nella guida...prendi quel file e mettilo direttamente nella home...poi da terminale (sempre posizionato nella cartella home) dai
<PL999999> ecco
<PL999999> faccio screen_
<jester-> ok
<sniperwolf>  sudo bash linux-brprinter-installer-2.0.0-1 Brother MFC-J415W
<PL999999> http://imagebin.org/309838
<PL999999> ecco come vedi non trova windows
<jester-> PL999999: altro
<PL999999> sicuro non e che mi cancella windows
<jester-> tranquillo
<jester-> altro
<jester-> PL999999: dovrebbe farti vedere la lista partizioni
<PL999999> http://imagebin.org/309839
<PL999999> ecco
<sniperwolf> jester-:  krabador  scusate...mi son perso.... avete qualche idea su come procedere?
<jester-> PL999999:  non vedi la ext4?
<PL999999> si ce
<jester-> PL999999: vai sopra e clicca una volta
<jester-> PL999999: poi clicca change
<PL999999> si fatto
<jester-> PL999999: usare come ext4 jurnaled, montare come /  spunta formattare
<PL999999> non ti seguo non mi appaiono ste cose
<jester-> PL999999: dopo essere andato su sda8 ext4 e cliccato change cosa appare
<paolo__> sniperwolf: non gli piace....non va
<jester-> oppure doppio click sulla ext4
<sniperwolf> paolo__:  sei riuscito a far partire l'installazione?
<PL999999> http://imagebin.org/309840
<jester-> PL999999: clica su Change
<PL999999> e fatto e appare quello
<paolo__> sniperwolf: no........http://pastebin.com/L9iiGL5K
<jester-> PL999999: doppio click su /dev/sda8
<PL999999> nada
<jester-> PL999999: se clicchi su Change esce una finestra
<PL999999> nono esce solo quello riprovo cmq
<sniperwolf> paolo__:  dai questo comando sudo bash linux-brprinter-installer-2.0.0-1 Brother MFC-J415W
<jester-> PL999999: li appnena sotto  + -  cahnge
<sniperwolf> paolo__:  sudo bash linux-brprinter-installer-2.0.0-1 Brother MFC-J415W
<sniperwolf> copia e incolla
<PL999999> non appaiono finestre appare solo device per installazione bootloader
<jester-> PL999999:  sei qui?  http://imagebin.org/309840
<paolo__> sniperwolf:   stessa cosa non va
<PL999999> si e non appare piu nnt quello che e apparso cliccando change e quello sotto e basta
<sniperwolf> paolo__:  mi fai uno screenshot della tua home per cortesia?
<jester-> PL999999: torna indiero
<PL999999> ok
<PL999999> sta tornando indietro un attimo
<jester-> PL999999: seondo me il box è finito sotto alla finestra
<PL999999> hai ragione ce modfica partione
<jester-> eh
<jester-> PL999999: usare come ext4 jurnaled
<PL999999> aspetta che mo sta tornando indietro
<jester-> PL999999: montare come 7  spunta formattare
<jester-> ok
<jester-> poi rivai in altro
<PL999999> si un attimo
<paolo__> sniperwolf: come te la pasto?ù
<sniperwolf> !imagebin
<ubot-it> Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<PL999999> non vorrei si fosse bloccato
<jester-> PL999999: cche fa
<PL999999> continua a caricare
<jester-> chiudi la finestra
<jester-> e riva in installa
<jester-> rivai
<PL999999> si
<PL999999> ancora carica diamoli un attimo
<paolo__> sniperwolf:  http://imagebin.org/309845
<sniperwolf> paolo__:  sto provando anch'io... hai ragione.. non parte
<sniperwolf> jester-:  non capisco perchè nn parta l'installazione con bash...
<sniperwolf> jester-:  il fine è nella home... ma dice che non lo trova...
<jester-> sniperwolf:  sudo ./sticass
<jester-> e vanno dati i premessi +x
<jester->  chmod +x sticass
<PL999999> mi sa si [ bloccato continua a caricare
<jester-> PL999999: rivavvia la live va
<jester-> riavvia
<PL999999> riavvio ci sent fra poco
<jester-> cosi stiamo cianquilli
<sniperwolf> jester-: quindi sarebbe sudo chmod +x bash linux-brprinter-installer-2.0.0-1 Brother MFC-J415W
<sniperwolf> ?
<jester-> sniperwolf: che centra bash
<jester->  chmod +x  linux-brprinter-installer-2.0.0-1 Brother
<sniperwolf> jester-:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7420772/
<sniperwolf> stavo seguendo la guida brother...
<jester-> sudo ./ linux-brprinter-installer-2.0.0-1 Brother
<sniperwolf> jester-:  asp..gli ho fatto mettere l'installer all'interno della home...poi da terminale cd /home..
<jester-> nu
<sniperwolf> jester-:  dove ho sbagliato?
<jester-> il terminale si apre nella home se fai ce /home va indietro di una cartella
<sniperwolf> ahhhh
<sniperwolf> che pirla....
<jester-> nella /home c'è la cartella utonto detta home
<sniperwolf> allora paolo__
<sniperwolf> chiudi e riapri il terminale.... XD
<paolo__> sniperwolf: ok fatto
<sniperwolf> sudo bash linux-brprinter-installer-2.0.0-1
<sniperwolf> jester-:  grazie :)
<jester-> eddai con bash
<paolo__> sniperwolf: model name?
<jester-> comando antiquato è
<sniperwolf> paolo__:  Brother MFC-J415W
<sniperwolf> jester-:  se non altro quelli della brother han fatt aaaa guida... XD
<sniperwolf> io da neofita ignorante cerco di seguirla.... :)
<sniperwolf> jester-:  che differenza c'è tra bash e chmod?
<jester-> sono 2 cose diverse
<PL9999999> jester eccomi
<jester-> chamod cambia i permesssi
<paolo__> SNIPERWOLF:number of destination device uri?
<jester-> vecchia bash fa partire un eseguibile
<sniperwolf> paolo__:  l'IP che ti eri segnato prima (senza gli zeri mi raccomando)
<PL9999999> faccio partire installer
<jester-> PL9999999: yesss
<sniperwolf> capito jester-
<paolo__> sniperwolf: si la ho messa...ora mi chiede un numero dopo che mi ha dato una lista di 16 cose
<sniperwolf> scr
<sniperwolf> screenshottami paolo__
<paolo__> sniperwolf:http://pastebin.com/85ynfmE5
<sniperwolf> jester-:  mi piacerebbe aver più tempo per leggermi come utilizzare al meglio i comandi da terminale per non incappare in cazzate simili a quelle di prima...
<sniperwolf> paolo__:  il 16
<PL9999999> sta caricando
<Guest18716> salve c'è qualcuno che ha qualche minuto?
<jester-> !qualcuno | PL9999999
<ubot-it> PL9999999: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<jester-> !qualcuno | Guest18716
<ubot-it> Guest18716: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Guest18716> qualcuno a tempo?
<jester-> !qualcuno | Guest18716
<ubot-it> Guest18716: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<sniperwolf> !vocedelverboavere
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<paolo__> sniperwolf: grazie infinite funziona....mi hai salvato
<paolo__> jester: grazie mille anche a te
<PL9999999> jester dagli un po di tempo
<sniperwolf> paolo__:  figurati... con quell'accorgimento dell'indirizzo ip dovrebbe funzionare anche lo scanner....se vuoi provarlo apri xsane
<Guest18716> qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<jester-> PL9999999: sei andato in installa?
<jester-> Guest18716: ci sei o ci fai
<jester-> !qualcuno | Guest18716
<ubot-it> Guest18716: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<jester-> e 4
<PL9999999> si sta ancora caricando ma ogni tnt lo fa con piu tempo
<sniperwolf> Guest18716: cosa c'è?
<Guest18716> ciao snip posso?
<sniperwolf> Guest18716:  utlizza  il mio nick completo (cliccando sul tab) visto che non sono sempre sulla finestra della chat...dimmi..
<PL9999999> eccomi dimmi jester
<PL9999999> ho cliccato change
<jester-> PL9999999: sei in ALTRO?
<PL9999999> si
<sniperwolf> jester-:  dici che posso provarla sta guida? http://www.chimerarevo.com/linux/ubuntu-disabilitare-bluetooth-avvio-sistema-131218/
<jester-> PL9999999: cahnge di sda8 ext4?
<PL9999999> si
<jester-> PL9999999: usare come ext4  jurnaled
<jester-> PL9999999: montare come /
<jester-> formattare
<jester-> spunta
<PL9999999> ok faccio ok_
<jester-> PL9999999: ok
<jester-> e poi installa
<PL9999999> sta facendo
<jester-> PL9999999: abilita software di terze parti, abilita aggoirnamenti e non settare avvio automatico
<jester-> PL9999999: segnati pa pass che sceglierai per l'user
<PL9999999> e installa su dove devo spuntare qualcosa o no
<jester-> installa su sda8 che hai settato montare come /
<PL9999999> si
<PL9999999> poi il bott andra da solo all avvio o no
<jester->  / è la root del filesystem
<jester-> si fa da ssolo
<PL9999999> un ultima cosa
<jester-> e si prende pure la swwap
<PL9999999> poi devo cambiare di nuovo nel bios se far avviare il os invece che il cd e fare abilita a secure boot o non tocco nnt
<PL9999999> dico una volta finito tutto
<jester-> secure non va abilitato e togleindo il cd parte dal disco
<Guest18716> scusami posso?
<sniperwolf_> rieccomi
<sniperwolf_> jester-:  la guida ha funzionato
<PL9999999> ma dico poi lo devo reimpostare che a ogni avvio riparte dall os oppure no
<jester-> bien
<sniperwolf_> Guest18716:  son qui
<jester-> PL9999999: no, non fare niente,  al rebbot togli il cd estop
<PL9999999> ok
<PL9999999> allora procedo
<Guest18716> Per la prima volta ho scaricato ubuntu 14.04
<sniperwolf_> Guest18716:  si...quindi?
<Guest18716> cpu sempron 3400+
<MaxFrames> dai che arriva la domanda.... dai che arriva..... :D
<sniperwolf_> MaxFrames:  sono in fibrillazione
 * MaxFrames accende il defibrillatore
<sniperwolf_> cmq si vede lontano un km che è un sempron 3400+
<jester-> un bel 10 anni
<jester-> equivalente di umano sui 100
<MaxFrames> non si dovrebbe chiedere se qualcuno ha tempo, ma se si chiede se qualcuno ha tempo, si dovrebbe prima assicurarsi di avere tempo di rispondere a chi risponde che ha tempo :D
<sniperwolf_> me lo ricordo ancora come se fosse ieri... quelli si che erano bei tempi..... XD
<MaxFrames> il mio athlon 64 ha 100 anni e ultimamente ha anche resistito alla scarica di un fulmine. e' immortale :D
<sniperwolf_> MaxFrames:  se scrivi una cosa cosi a luca giurato lo condanni a morte..
<sniperwolf_> nell'attesa che la fatidica domanda arrivi vi invito a visitare... http://nonciclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Luca_Giurato
<sniperwolf_> sto versando lacrime...vi giuro..
<jester-> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> Guest18716, puoi comunque provare lubuntu 14.04
<MaxFrames> lubuntu dovrebbe girare agilmente su quell'hardware purche' abbia un quantitativo di ram decente
<Guest18716> proprio quello ho installato
<MaxFrames> avevi detto ubuntu prima
<MaxFrames> Guest18716: stai avendo qualche problema o hai qualche perplessita' tecnica? sono 32 minuti ;)
<MaxFrames> per favore, non rispondere in private. parla in chan
<Guest18716> ok scusaa
<MaxFrames> anche perche' qui sono l'ultimo arrivato ;)
<Guest18716> l'ultimo arrivato sono io in tutti i sensi
<MaxFrames> penultimo allora. dai, sotto con i quesiti
<Guest18716> sia per quanto riguarda ubuntu che la chat stessa
<calimero8282> ciao
<Guest18716> allora: ho installato ubuntu 14.04 su un asus F3M
<calimero8282> krabador:  ho fatto la prova e non si sentiva niente
<Guest18716> cpu sempron 3400*
<Guest18716> 3400+
<Guest18716> hd 80 gb
<MaxFrames> cerca di scrivere su un rigo solo
<Guest18716> memoria 1024 mb
<ExPBoy> !enter
<ubot-it> non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<calimero8282> poi ho tolto nvidia per vedere la scheda audio della scheda madre se funzionasse
<Guest18716> installazione andata a buon fine con tanto di connessione ma dopo due secondi si blocca tutto
<calimero8282> e funziona non s'è rotta
<Guest18716> stessa installazione fatta più volte
<MaxFrames> si freeza il computer o si blocca la connessione?
<Guest18716> con lo stesso dischetto ho instasllato ubuntu 14.04 su un fujittsu del 2002 e va tutto benissimo
<Guest18716> si freeza il pc
<Guest18716> il notebook per meglio dire
<Guest18716> asus
<MaxFrames> non ci sono messaggi d'errore visibili quindi? si bloccano tastiera e mouse, il desktop non si aggiorna piu', ctrl/alt/canc non reagisce, devi spegnere a forza?
<Guest18716> ho è il processore o che altro?
<krabador> Guest18716, quando fai partire il supporto di installazione, al menu di boot , premi f6 , seleziona nomodeset, e fa partire "prova senza installare"
<Guest18716> contol alt canc non reagisce non fa piu nulla
<Guest18716> all'inizio funziona il mouse
<Guest18716> buon consiglio kabrador proverò
<MaxFrames> hai scaricato la versione 32 bit o la 64 bit di ubuntu?
<PL99999999> jester ci sei ancora
<MaxFrames> Guest18716: te lo dico per la seconda volta, non e' considerato educato fare query senza chiedere, e ti ho gia' chiesto di scrivere per favore in chan
<MaxFrames> scarica la iso a 32 bit tanto per essere sicuri, e masterizzala su un supporto nuovo
<PL99999999> allora ho installato ha fatto tutta la procedura e alla fine mi diceva di riavviare...riavvio e tolgo cd e parte windows...
<PL99999999> jester o qualcun altro potrebbe aiutarmi un attimino
<MaxFrames> poi eseguila in modalita' live e vedi se hai ancora il problema
<MaxFrames> PL99999999: windows e ubuntu sono su due hard disk fisici diversi o su due partizioni dello stesso?
<PL99999999> su due partizioni create apposta su uno
<MaxFrames> e non ti compare grub all'avvio...
<PL99999999> no ha fatto tutta l installazione mi ha detto riavviare seno i dati non si salvavano...riavvio e parte windows
<jester-> PL99999999: alura?
<PL99999999> hai letto jester
<Guest18716> SCUSA
<jester-> PL99999999: parte winz diretto?
<Guest18716> NON ME NE ERO ACCORTO ERO PRESO
<PL99999999> yes
<MaxFrames> ossignur... ti perdono perche' sei nuovo di chat ma tieni conto che il caps lock equivale a urlare
<Guest18716> si lo so madoooo
<Guest18716> avevo premuto per caso
<MaxFrames> fai questa prova cosi' ti levi i dubbi sul supporto
<MaxFrames> almeno saprai che e' 32 bit (consigliato) e non difettoso
<jester-> PL99999999: non sei fortunato, devi seguire quasta guida parte Riparazione bootloader  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<Guest18716> ma sono preso perchè stavo li li per risolvere e poi puf
<PL99999999> cioe
<PL99999999> qual e il prob
<MaxFrames> PL99999999: tu hai uefi?
<PL99999999> si
<PL99999999> ma ho disattivato il secure boot
<MaxFrames> leggi quel link alla voce "riparazione bootloader"
<jester-> PL99999999: non ha installato corretamente il boot loader, capita, e va riparato
<PL99999999> oddio mio non ne posso piu ragazzi credetemi
<jester-> PL99999999: sta imparando qualcosa non vedere tutto negativo
<PL99999999> vabbe
<MaxFrames> ti capisco. se ti serve davvero ubuntu tieni duro.
<PL99999999> allora leggo come riparare
<jester-> PL99999999: dovrebbe fare lo start anche il cd live
<jester-> ma ripara il boot loader che è meglio
<PL99999999> eh
<PL99999999> appunto
<jester-> oramai se in ballo e ubuntu è installata
<Guest18716> per me allora può essere lo stesso problema?
<MaxFrames> lo stesso di PL99999999? no
<MaxFrames> lui non ha l'opzione per avviare ubuntu...
<PL99999999> quindi mo devo scaricare pure dei programmi
<MaxFrames> potresti anche provare a vedere se si sistema da solo nella notte ;P
<jester-> PL99999999: leggi e segui la guida. il cd che farai torna sempre utile
<PL99999999> ma lo posso masterizzare dalla live o no
<jester-> PL99999999: e perchè non da winz
<Guest18716> per me non c'è soluzione quindi?
<PL99999999> nn ho capito scusa
<MaxFrames> Guest18716: ti ho appena dato un consiglio. forse ti e' sfuggito
<jester-> PL99999999: o da live o winzoz basta che mastrizzi il tool
<MaxFrames> "winzoz"... eddai... ;)
<PL99999999> e se caccio il cd dalla live continua a funzionare
<Guest18716> si forse mi è sfuggito
<jester-> PL99999999: madu riavvia in winz e fai
<PL99999999> o gesu santo
<jester-> come comlicarsi la vita per nulla
<PL99999999> ammazza nulla
<jester-> eh sai riaviare in winz avendo il cdrom libero mica è impresa da podo
<MaxFrames> PL99999999: se vuoi risolvere, devi fare delle cose. la prima e' scaricare e masterizzare una iso.
<jester-> poco
<PL99999999> e siccome non e solo questo jester...comunque proviamo
<MaxFrames> un passo alla volta
<PL99999999> quindi scarico e avvio il cd che faro
<MaxFrames> segui quel link di prima
<jester-> PL99999999: fari passo paso la guida leggendola
<MaxFrames> e ripari il bootloader, a quel punto sperabilmente potrai avviare windows o ubuntu a scelta
<jester-> che se ti scriviamo le stesse cose qui mica cambia qualcosa
<PL99999999> ok raga provo a dopo
<jester-> i passi da fare sono descritti passo passo con tanto di figure
<jester-> e meno male che winz c'è
<jester-> altro che il silvio
<calimero8282> jester-:  scusami
<jester-> e de che
<calimero8282> se nel bios blocco l uscita audio della nvidia si risolve il problema?
<jester-> calimero8282: l invidia non è integrata e nel bios non compare, controlla piuttosto che la audio integrata nel bios sia attiva
<jester-> calimero8282: se attiva e non parla sa di scheda a bottane
<calimero8282> jester-:  io ho tolto l nvida e l audio funziona
<jester-> basta settare il canale analogico in uscita
<jester-> fallo mentre suona un mp3 e controlla che il vlume sia alto
<calimero8282> il settare il canale dici quando è collegata anche l nvidia?
<jester-> certo
<calimero8282> e m ha c ho provato ma non va
<calimero8282> io sicuro sbaglio qualcosa
<jester-> sbagli qualcosa
<calimero8282> ma non capisco cosa
<jester-> calimero8282:  usa pavucontrol, attacchi un mp3 e compare il device che suona accertati che il volume del dev sia su
<jester-> usa vlc
<calimero8282> aspè allora rimonto la scheda e lo faccio
<calimero8282> grazie
<Gio2180> buonasera atutti
<Gio2180> vorrei istallare i font microsoft su libre office
<Gio2180> come devo fare?
<jester-> li installi nel sistema
<MaxFrames> tipo cosi'? http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/how-to-install-microsoft-core-fonts-in-ubuntu-linux/
<jester-> c'è il pacchetto se hai i repo parteners ed extra abilitati
<calimero8282> jester-:  se riformatto e metto pavucontrol e faccio come dici tu riosolvo tutto?
<Gio2180> buonasera
<calimero8282> ciao Gio2180
<Gio2180> scusate ma ho dovuto riavviare
<Gio2180> ripeto la question
<Gio2180> come faccio ad installare i font tipici di microsoft es. times new roman, arial ecc su libre office?
<calimero8282> ma non ci sono già?
<jester-> calimero8282: bisogna provare
<calimero8282> posso riformattare?
<calimero8282> o faccio un casino?
<jester-> Gio2180: installa msttcorefonts
<jester-> calimero8282: pavucontrol è un pacchetto
<calimero8282> sisi
<calimero8282> lo so
<Gio2180> da software center?
<jester-> lo installi e lo apri da terminale con comando pavucontrol
<jester-> Gio2180: e da dove se no
<calimero8282> solo che non partiva + alsamixer
<jester-> calimero8282: balle
<calimero8282> come balle
<calimero8282> ieri scrivevo alsamixer e non si apriva neinte
<jester-> calimero8282: avrai azzoppato il sistema pavu non centra una sega con alsamixer
<calimero8282> si ma ieri prima di pavu scrissi alsamixer e non partiva +
<jester-> va bè vedi un po te
<Gio2180> jester, abbi pazienza
<Gio2180> non lo trovo
<Gio2180> sono andato su tipi di carattere
<jester-> Gio2180: sudo apt-get install  msttcorefonts
<Gio2180> ma mi da solo ttf - mscorefonts
<calimero8282> jester-:  ti devo chiedere una cosa non riguradante ubuntu mi sposto su chat
<jester-> Gio2180: quello è
<mandragora> c'è qualcuno con un po di tempo per favore?
<jester-> minghia che bella compagnia
<jester-> !qualcuno | mandragora
<ubot-it> mandragora: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Gio2180> mi dice che è già istallato
<jester-> allora li dovrebbe vedere anche libre
<jester-> ma non c'ètutta la gamma modderna
<Gio2180> forse al mionon glielo hanno detto...
<tado> ciao a tutti!
<mandragora> ora ho un  nick  prima ero guest quello dell'asus sempron 3400+
<jester-> guada se libre vede verdana
<mandragora> ed ero un pò incasinato
<tado> ho un problema su col cursore del mouse su 14.04... il cursore sullo schermo appare in un posto, ma al click la reazione è come se avessi cliccato 1 cm in basso a sinistra rispetto a dove il cursore appare. mi succede (non sempre) perlomeno su firefox, thunderbird e musique
<jester-> tado: doppia scheda video?
<mandragora> posso ripetere  la domanda?
<tado> jester-: non credo... devo ammettere che non ne sono sicuro. non mi era mai successo prima di 14.04. come controllo la scheda video?
<jester-> fa vedere nel paste cosa risponde il comando: lspci
<jester-> !paste | tado
<ubot-it> tado: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<tado> jester-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7421551/
<jester-> todo se hai incollato tutto hai una solo intel, con qualche tipo di intel 14.04 ha qualche problema ma non o esperienza diretta, aspetta che si liberi krabador
<krabador> intel non ha ancora l'installer ufficiale per la 14.04
<tado>  jester-: grazie.
<tado> krabador: è un problema emerso con un installazione pulita di 14.04
<tado> krabador: sai se c'é modo di risolvere?
<krabador> tado, al momento no
<krabador> nel senso, io personalmente
<mandragora> il 14.04 ha per caso qualche problema anche con sempron 3400+?
<jester-> mandragora: devi provare lubntu
<tado> krabador: :) è una questione di aggiornamenti o di driver mancanti del tutto?
<krabador> tado, intel fa un installer per i driver fatti da loro per la scheda video, che funzionano benissimo
<krabador> ma all'uscita di una release ubuntu ci mettono un po' di tempo per aggiornare l'installer
<krabador> e , in caso di questi problemi, particolarmente rari, purtroppo si deve aspettare l'aggiornamento dell'installer di inter
<krabador> intel
<tado> krabador: ho capito. è quindi una cosa che mi trovo tra gli aggiornamenti, oppure un installer separato che mi devo cercare io?
<Guest4187> buongiorno a tutti ho appena installato LUBUNTU su un pc acer aspire one 250 D (mini PC) tutto ok. Unico problema usando motore di ricerca cromium non riesco a digitare nulla ne su google serch ne su altri siti ad esempio nome e password. Con fire fox funziona funziona correttamente. Consigli ? Grazie
<krabador> tado, o che fixino il problema nel driver open
<krabador> l'installer lo devi scaricare dal sito intel
<krabador> iln driver open si aggiorna con gli aggiornamenti
<tado> krabador: il driver intel è una di quelle cose che appare tra gli additional drivers?
<Guest4187> ora provo a fare gli aggiornamenti allora
<krabador> tado, prova a vedere cosa ti compare
<tado> krabador: al momento niente :)
<krabador> ecco
<krabador> solo l'installer
<tado> va bene, butterò l'occhio di tanto in tanto se il problema persiste
<tado> grazie
<Riccardone> krabador: io sulla Xubuntu 14 invece mi trovo sia i driver X.org che quelli nativi ATI (Radeon), quali è meglio utilizzare ?
<krabador> Riccardone, solo con le schede piu' recenti, conviene installare il Radeon
<Riccardone> krabador: quanto recente ? PC Laptop del 2012 ...
<krabador> Riccardone, le prestazioni del driver open, e del catalyst, ormai sono pressochè allineate
<krabador> Riccardone, non ti ho chiesto du che hanno è il tuo laptop
<krabador> ma che scheda ati hai
<krabador> solo per 3d "spinto" , se lo consente la generazione della scheda, conviene mettere i catalyst, per tutto il resto, le prestazioni sono identiche
<krabador> pure per il video hd
<Riccardone> krabador: ok. allora mi tengo i X.org ...
<G_> buonasera
<calimero8282> ciao
<genny71> ciao ragazzi/e
<genny71> ho bisogno di aiutino su come installare linux al posto di windows xp....
<marc_> non riesco a scrivere nulla sulla casella di digitazione degli indirizzi usando il chromium, con fire fox funziona. Sistema LUBUNTU installato su mini pc acer aspire one, avete consigli per risolvere il problema ? grazie
<cybernova> mrc_, è un bug di lubuntu, devi cambiare il metodo di input da ibus a none
<mastop89> buon pomeriggio ragazzi! avrei bisogno di un piccolo aiuto
<cybernova> !chiedi | mastop89
<ubot-it> mastop89: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<mrc___> ora provo grazie
<mastop89> uso il mio netbook con xubuntu per vedere video  fino alla versione 13.04 tutto ok impostavo in maniera presentazione e non si anneriva mai nella versione 14.04 non trovo questa modalità ed ogni due minuti si annerice....esiste ancora questa funzione?
<cybernova> mrc___, se hai il sistema in inglese, si trova qua: preferences->languages (non nei settaggi di chromium ma del sistema)
<mrc___> grazie della dritta, mi stavo perdendo nella ricerca della funzione
<mrc___> fatto sto riavviando ora vedo se funziona
<mastop89> nessuno?
<jester-> mastop89: sigh nessuno che conosca il problema
<mrc___> perfetto funziona grazie mille cybernova
<cybernova> mrc___, di nulla
<mastop89> prima c'era l'impostazione sul segno della batteria ora non la trovo da nessuna parte mi sembra strano che nessuno abbia notato la cosa:(
<dragos> c e qualcuno?
<jester-> mastop89: prova a rinominare la cartella .confgi
<dragos> HO SCARICATO LUBUNTU KUBUNTU E XUBUNTU
<jester-> !qualcuno | dragos
<ubot-it> dragos: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<mastop89> jester: cambio la cartella .confgi in cosa?
<dragos> HO UN NOTEBOOK ASUS HO  SCOPERTO CHE C E INSTALLATO WINDOWS 7 da 32bit
<dragos> allora ho scaricato lubuntu 32 bit
<jester-> mastop89: in .config.qualcosa
<dragos> ho convertito su usb e quando lo messo per installarlo mi appare la schermata
<mastop89> dove lo trovo jester
<dragos> mi appare la schermata lubuntu ma la freccia rimane ferma al centro e non posso muoverla
<jester-> mastop89: devi visualizzare i files nascoti nel file manager
<dragos> e tutto bloccato non posso fare nulla solo spegnerlo dal tasto di accensione
<dragos> qualcuno mi sa dire perche si blocca?
<jester-> dragos: lo vedi il menu con prova ubntu installa palle varie?
<CloydySky> Ciao a tutti, Mi potreste aiutare a risolvere i problemi di tearing che affliggono i driver proprietari nvidia? Mi hanno già proprosto di utilizzare i driver predefiniti ma così ci perderei in prestazioni... Ho letto svariate discussioni in rete tutte con risposte diverse. Grazie.
<jester-> CloydySky: doppia  scheda?
<CloydySky> Nain
<jester-> CloydySky: driver invidia installato?
<jester-> e quale scheda?
<CloydySky> Si raccomandato..
<jester-> si  ma quale
<CloydySky> 331
<jester-> CloydySky: e che problemi da
<dragos> ho provato con lubuntu e tutto e bloccato . ho provato xubuntu ma lampeggia tutto e non riesco a pigiare niente ho provato kubuntu ed e uguale alla schermata e tutto bloccato
<dragos> che devo fare cosa devo installare?
<jester-> dragos: lo vedi il menu con prova ubntu installa palle varie?
<dragos> no
<jester-> al boot del cd?
<dragos> devo spegnere e riaccendere
<CloydySky> Durante la riproduzione dei video, qualsiasi video mkv, avi video su youtube televisione... Si vedono delle fastidiose righe orizzontali credo che il fenomeno sia il tearing
<jester-> dragos: come vedi l'omino in basso mentre parte pigia veloce enter
<jester-> CloydySky: strano invidia non da problemi a meno di avere doppia scheda
<jester-> CloudySky: fa vedere nel paste la risposta a lispci
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mastop89> jester mi spieghi meglio come trovarlo?
<CloudySky> jester-:  ne avevamo già parlato mi pare ma non sono riuscito a risolvere completamente, solo con kaffeine ci son riuscito
<CloudySky> Si
<CloudySky> jester-:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7422008/
<dragos_> ora ho aperto il computer e mi appare il menu
<dragos_> con default
<dragos_> help
<dragos_> try
<dragos_> install
<dragos_> quale devo mettere?
<jester-> CloudySky: una sola e nemmeno recente, sei il solo a cui da problema a quanto pare
<CloudySky> Uff :(
<mastop89> jester ho trvato il file ma non me lo fa rinominare come si fa?
<jester-> CloudySky: vlc compreso?
<jester-> mastop89: non è un file ma una cartella nella home
<CloudySky> Non ho provato con vlc, ma il problema resta per la tv e qualunque video su internet...
<jester-> CloudySky: in hdmi?
<CloudySky> La scheda è collegata con hdmi
<jester-> boh pare che il problema sia la tv non tanto linux digeribile, con doppio monitor mai avuto problemi
<CloudySky> Ma perchè sono così sfigato io :(
<mastop89> ho cambiato il nome ora cosa dovrei fare?
<CloudySky> Ho letto in rete comunque che deve centrare qualcosa kwin e il buffer ma non ci capisco molto...
<jester-> mastop89: terminare la sessione e rientrare
<dragos_> HEYYY
<jester-> CloudySky: te lo fa settare il refresh della tv?
<CloudySky> Si ho messo 60 hertz
<CloudySky> Nel pannello nvidia
<jester-> è il suo di defualt?
<CloudySky> No dovrebbe essere sui 50 ma anche così lo fa... (il tearing)
<CloudySky> La tv arriva fino a 100 hertz quando serve...
<jester-> puoi rischiare di installare 337 da repo ppa
<CloudySky> Dici che abbniano fatto qualche patch che risolve?
<benjamin_> ciao sto installando un tipo di ubuntu e mi chiede se lasciarlo con windows o cambiare le partizioni
<jester-> devi levare bumblebee e prima prima di riavviare o si incarta tutto
<benjamin_> che cosa mi consigliate?
<CloudySky> Uhmm
<jester-> benjamin_: ti chiederà se vuoi installare accanto a winz
<jester-> CloudySky: vuoi il ppa?
<CloudySky> jester-: Ho letto che il bug era già stato segnalato per kde 4.11 è mai possibile che ci sia ancora?
<jester-> CloudySky: se non funza poi non c'è verso di ripristinare
<benjamin_> e quindi cosa devo mettere?
<benjamin_> installa con windows?
<jester-> CloudySky: eh teniamo presnte che a svilluppare è tutta gente che lo fa a tempo perso
<jester-> benjamin_: precisa:  avviando cdrom o usb o dentro a winz
<benjamin_> usb
<jester-> benjamin_: devi fare installa accanto e decidere di quanto ridurre winz
<jester-> benjamin_:  perima winz va deframmantato
<benjamin_> e come si fa?
<CloudySky> jester-:  vedo se trovo una discussione in merito forse te ci capisci qualcosa in piu' di sicuro anzi.
<jester-> o perdi dati oppure non parte piu
<jester-> CloudySky: hai la home separata?
<CloudySky> Si
<benjamin_> cosa succede se non deframmo winz?
<jester-> <jester-> o perdi dati oppure non parte piu
<Fly80> "deframmo"? O_O
<benjamin_> jester come faccio a deframmarlo?
<CloudySky> jester-: ho trovato questa può fare al mio caso? http://askubuntu.com/questions/450593/how-do-i-eliminate-screen-tearing-on-14-04-and-xbmc-with-nvidia-331
<jester-> CloudySky: prova se funza segnaliamo a -doc per il wiki
<CloudySky> Mi sa che non è quello giusto parla di xbmc. Comunque avevo letto che risolvevano il bug a partire dalla 4.11 e siamo alla 4.13 sono proprio così sfigato?
<benjamin_> jester mi stai dicendo che devo per forza deframmarlo?
<jester-> bbe
<CloudySky> Si dice deframmentarlo :D
<benjamin_> mi risponde qualcuno?
<jester-> benjamin_: se ti piace il rischio vedi tu. io ti ho avvisato
<benjamin___> come si fa a deframmentare? e cosa significa?
<jester-> benjamin___: il cazzillo sta in utilità di sistema
<benjamin_> mi va lento anche questo pc
<benjamin_> quanto e alto il rischio?
<benjamin_> oo
<benjamin_> qualcuno mi puo dire come mettere la tastiera virtuale su ubuntu?
<jester-> benjamin_: va lento appunto perhè non hai mai deframmentato
<jester-> oltre che ad essere un pc poco potente
<benjamin_> e un notebook
<benjamin_> cmq per deframmentazione intendi il backup?
<benjamin_> mi puoi spiegare cose?
<benjamin_> cos-e?
<jester-> benjamin_: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deframmentazione
<CloudySky> jester-:  dici che questa discussione vada bene? http://askubuntu.com/questions/456355/have-tearing-no-vsync-in-movies
<benjamin_> qualcuno sa quale il problema della tastiera del notebook ? perche inizia a comparire lettere a caso cioe iiiiiiiiiii o ooooooooo aaa eeeeeee ddddddd e se devo scrivere qualcosa non funzionano alcune lettere e non dico alcune 4 o 5 piu di 10 e anche le cifre nn funzionano
<jester-> hai rovescito sopra a cocacoolaaa?
<benjamin_> no
<sniperwolf> nasera..
<johack> salve a tutti!!!!
<Giacomo> ciao
<Giacomo> ho bisogno di una mano
<Giacomo> :)
<Giacomo> c'è qualcuno?
<Giacomo> ?
<sniperwolf> !qualcuno | Giacomo
<ubot-it> Giacomo: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<johack> siccome ho installato chrome su ubuntu! e non mi ha fatto l aggiornamento dell account, volevo disistallare e installare di nuovo
<johack> e ho anche un altro problema ogni volta che accedo a ubuntu la mia tastiera si resetta e va in modalit' inglese, e non riconosce piu la disposizione dei caratteri, come posso risolvere
<sniperwolf> johack:  in che modo hai installato chrome?
<johack> scaricando il deb
<sniperwolf> johack: da terminale dai sudo apt-get remove chro poi col tab selezioni chrome
<johack> cioè l'aggiornamento è stato fatto solo parziale, mi ha importato solo i segnalibri, tema di chrome e estensioni non sono state installate, sto avenvo un sacco di problemi da quando ho installato ubuntu 14, prima con 12 non avevo tutti questi problemi
<APaternoster> Ciao ragazzi ho un problema con lo UI Scaling (quello nelle impostazioni->monitor).... Avevo lo scaling 0.75 e tutto andava alla perfezione poi ho spento, riavviato e è cambiata la dimensione dei caratteri.... sapete come resettarla ?
<johack> @snipewolf ho già provato e nn funziona
<sniperwolf> johack:  in che senso non funzione? che ti risponde il terminale?
<johack> quando premo il tab non mi completa la parol chrome
<sniperwolf> sudo apt-get remove googl.... tab
<johack> @snipewolf sto disistallando
<johack> adesso sparirò :D
<sniperwolf> snip... tab johack
<sniperwolf> :)
<johack_> eccomi di nuovo!!!:D
<sniperwolf> johack_:
<sniperwolf> johack_:  qual'era il secondo quesito?
<johack_> come facco a mettee l'icona del desktop sulla barra laterale? senza troppi impicci
<johack_> @snipewolf che ogni volta che accedo a ubuntu la mia tastiera si resetta in modalità america, non riconoscendo la posizione dei tasti, e ogni volta anche se esiste solo la tastiera italiana, devo impostarla d nuovo
<jester-> johack_: installa e usa unity-tweack-tools per configurare
<sniperwolf> johack_:  tasto dx sulla scrivania----cambia sfondo-----comportamento---- flagga l'opzione
<jester-> johack_: dopo impostataa devi pigiare apply to system wide
<johack_> aspè aspè non sto capendo come fare!!!!
<sniperwolf> johack_:  intendi impostare l'icona scrivania nel launcher laterale?
<johack_> perfetto riuscito, ma questa è una nuova funzione??xkè prima si doveva fare tramite compiz-fusion giusto??
<johack_> @snipewolf grazie fatto, difetto mio che non leggo quello che mi scrivete
<johack_> per la tastiera come risolvo
<sniperwolf> spe
<sniperwolf> da impostazioni vai su tastiera
<sniperwolf> johack_:  ci sei?
<sniperwolf> pardon..caduto
<nicola> salve a tutti
<johack_> @snipewolf scusami, no ogni volta che accedo a ubuntu la mia scrivania viene impostata con layout inglese, per cui non riconosce i tasti, devo impostarla manualmente ogni volta in lingua italiana
<johack_> @jester come installo il software che mi hai consigliato
<newentry> salve.. sono nuovo nel mondo di ubuntu e vorrei sapere cosa dovrei scaricare per fare il bakup del mio iphone, visto che da quanto so itunes per piattaforme  linux non c'è
<jester-> newentry: nada pacioccamenti aifoni e nemmeno droidi
<jester-> inlinux
<jester-> newentry: non ci sono ne driveri ne gui
<newentry> okay
<johack_> ragazzi appena finito di installare chrome ma niente da fare è tutto come prima
<johack_> come se avesse conversato i vari dati dell'applicazione
<jester-> johack_: cioè?
<johack_> non è cambiato niente, ho disistallato e installato di nuovo e non effettua la sincronizzazione con il mio account, cioè importa solo i segnalibri, mentre estensioni e tema non ci sono
<johack_> @jester il tool che mi hai consigliato lo trovo sul ubuntu software center??
<jester-> johack_: quale tool
<johack_> unity tweak tool
<jester-> johack_: se sta nel center
<jester-> e pure gnome-tweack-tool che fa qualcosa di diverso
<johack_> @jester l'ultimo tool nel ubuntu sof center non cè e nn lo installa nemmeno da terminale!
<jester->  gnome-tweak-tool
<jester-> c'era una c in piu
<jester-> quindi unity-tweak-tool
<johack_> @jester grazie, come posso fare con chrome?
<jester-> johack_: non ho capito il problema di cromo
<johack_> @jester praticamente installo chrome, accedo con il mio account in modo che mi faccia la sincronizzazione, importnto tuttoquello che uso in chrome di solito. Ma questo non avviene, mi sincronizza solo i segnalibri, senza sincronizzare le estensioni che utilizzo e senza sincronizzare il tema
<johack_> non so se sono stato abbastanza chiaro
<jester-> johack_: eh non usandolo non so che dirti
<newentry> per quanto riguarda l'interfaccia grafica io vorrei cambiarla come potrei fare? Cioè magari se c'è qualche guida..
<jester-> newentry: interfaccia di cosa
<newentry> della home.. sai mettere magari la grafica in modo tale che sembra che tu stia usando un mac per esempio
<barabba> ciao a tutti
<johack_> @jester grazie lo stesso....
<johack_> cè nessun altro che potrebbe aiutarmi
<barabba> sapete se esiste un programma free x leggere i file DGW??
<jester-> newentry: cioè in pratica la grafica del sistema. mo cosa usi
<newentry> quella standard
<jester-> newentry: barra a sinistra?
<newentry> si :)
<jester-> barabba: file cad?
<barabba> esatto
<jester-> newentry: dovresti installare altri ambienti grafici tipo xfce lubuntu e palle varie, xfce scimiotta in mac ma fa pianger
<jester-> e
<newentry> xD tu consigli di lasciare quella che c'è?
<jester-> newentry: dipende dai gusti
<jester-> poi rossa mora bionda e catana fanno tutte lo stesso lavoro
<newentry> capito :) poi volevo chiederti cosa pensi di wine? Un mio amico me lo consigliava
<jester-> barabba: a memoria qcad
<jester-> ma ce ne sono altri
<barabba> provo con questo
<jester-> pagecad a 600 cocozze quadi autocad compatibile
 * Fetentone is away: Nessuno è stitico quando si tratta di cagare il cazzo!
<barabba> con q cad nn va
<barabba> ti ricordi gentilmente qualcosa d'altro?
<jester-> barabba: non mi sovviene altro
<barabba> peccato
<jester-> barabba: http://www.istitutomajorana.it/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1458&Itemid=33
<jester-> NON te la da subito ma è gratis
<barabba> è per fedora
<jester-> dovrebbe esserci anche per ubuntu se lo promuove majorana
<akis24> sera
<spartacus_72> sera
<kalla> come mai quando avvio mi chiede :"unità disco per /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-swap_1 non è ancora pronta o non è presente ecc" ??
<kalla> dice*
<PL999999999> jester vecchio mio
<PL999999999> mi sono molto affezzionato alla comintà ubuntu devo dire tutti gentilissimi...ma vorrei tanto non vedervi più...ahahahah qundi aiutatemi a risolvere l'ultimo problema
<PL999999999> jester se ci sei fai un fischio
<PL999999999> il programma per la riparazione de bootloader l ho scaricato e masterizzato l'iso..ma non va all avvio
<PL999999999> quindi come mi muovo?
<PL999999999> ragazzi aiutatemi
<PL999999999> non mi aiuto nessuno?
<PL999999999> raga dai ho quasi finito
<PL999999999> nessuno è in grado?
<redLed> la sapevo questa!
<redLed> peccato se ne è andato...
#ubuntu-it 2014-05-10
<akis24> giorno
<bestiedda> ciao, non riesco ad aggiornare ubuntu, potete darmi una mano?
<akis24> bestiedda:   che versione ?
<bestiedda> @akis24 la mia versione attuale è la 13.10
<akis24> bestiedda: hai synaptic installato ?
<bestiedda> no
<bestiedda> comunque ho un altro problema e non so se le due cose sono collegate
<akis24> bestiedda: prova a dare dal terminale   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade  e vedi che risponde e metti su pastebin
<akis24> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<bestiedda> da un pò di giorni appare il simbolo di "divieto d'accesso" in alto a destra
<akis24> bestiedda: fai quello che ti ho scritto vediamo un po' ..
<bestiedda> @akis24 http://paste.ubuntu.com/7432140/
<bestiedda> non ho copiato tutto perchè non va più su di così
<akis24> bestiedda: hai confermato alla fine con S ?
<bestiedda> no, dimenticavo che da terminale non si può copiare con ctrl+c, ho dato quei tasti e quindi non ho potuto dare s
<bestiedda> ora lo sto rifacendo
<akis24> bestiedda: d'accordo dai S sul terminale quando finisce e vediamo che fa'
<bestiedda> @akis24 http://paste.ubuntu.com/7432296/
<bestiedda> nell'ultima scelta dovevo fare 's' ?
<akis24> bestiedda:  prova ma non credo vada
<bestiedda> @akis24 http://paste.ubuntu.com/7432330/ non va
<akis24> bestiedda: comincia a dare sudo apt-get clean sul terminale ora
<bestiedda> fatto
<bestiedda> fatto
<akis24> bestiedda:   ora dai sudo software-properties-gtk e dimmi che vedi
<bestiedda> apre la finestra "software e aggiornamenti"
<akis24> bestiedda: sotto hai la voce "scaricare da " che c'è impostato ?
<bestiedda> server principale
<akis24> bestiedda: clicca sulla finestra tendina e seleziona server in italia italia  e poi dentro ci sono diversi server prova con   " garr  "
<bestiedda> io seleziono server in italia ma non vedo altro
<bestiedda> ok fatto
<akis24> bestiedda:  selezionato ?
<bestiedda> si
<akis24> bestiedda: chiudi  e ridai  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade  sul terminale e poi metti su pastebin
<bestiedda> si
<akis24> bestiedda:  se quando chiudi hai una finestra che dice di ricaricare le informazioni sul software  dai " ricarica "
<bestiedda> ormai ho già fatto partire apt-get appena finisce do ricarica e rifaccio apt-get eccetera
<akis24> bestiedda: fa nulla è la stessa cosa
<bestiedda> sto già vedendo che da gli stessi errori di prima
<akis24> bestiedda: fai vedere
<bestiedda> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7432486/ non ha ancora finito
<bestiedda> @akis24 ha completato http://paste.ubuntu.com/7432541/
<akis24> bestiedda: di nuovo  sudo software-properties-gtk  e seleziona altro server italia usa fastbull  o crazy  e poi dai ricarica dalla finestra successiva
<akis24> bestiedda: il pc in questione è quello che usi adesso ?
<bestiedda> si
<akis24> bestiedda: continua d'accordo
<bestiedda> qualcosa è cambiato comunque, non appare più il "divieto d'accesso" in alto a destra
<akis24> bestiedda: si ma devi potere aggiornare vediamo se lo fa' cambiando server quando finisci fai vedere
<akis24> bestiedda: su sorgenti software  quando si apre sopra cosa è spuntato ?
<akis24> bestiedda: riesci a postare uno screen e metterlo su paste vediamo ..
<akis24> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<bestiedda> http://imagebin.org/310029
<akis24> bestiedda: spostati su " altro software " e vediamo
<bestiedda> http://imagebin.org/310030
<bestiedda> http://imagebin.org/310031
<akis24> bestiedda: metti la spunta sui due " partner di canonical "  e poi ti sposti su  aggiornamenti  e fai vedere
<bestiedda> http://imagebin.org/310032
<akis24> bestiedda: togli la spunta su " aggiornamenti non supportati "
<akis24> bestiedda: quando hai fatto cambia il server e proviamo da quelli italiani a selezionare  mirror.crazynetwork.it  poi chiudi e dalla finestra successiva dai " ricarica informazioni "
<akis24> bestiedda:  quando finisce tutto dal terminale ridai    sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<akis24> bestiedda: e alla fine metti su pastebin
<bestiedda> @akis24 mi da "scaricamento delle informazioni del repository non riuscito"
<akis24> bestiedda: prova da fastbull
<bestiedda> @akis24 anche qua mi da "scaricamento delle informazioni del repository non riuscito"
<akis24> bestiedda: [10:44:55] <bestiedda> @akis24 mi da "scaricamento delle informazioni del repository non riuscito"  hai dei ppa aggiunti
<bestiedda> ossia?
<akis24> bestiedda: dai comunque sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade alla fine se ti chiede di confermare fallo     ppa = repository non ufficiali di ubuntu
<bestiedda> non penso...ora provo
<akis24> bestiedda: fai vedere la finestra con l'errore " scaricamento delle informazioni del repository non riuscito "   vediamo che repo si tratta
<akis24> bestiedda: mi assento 15 minuti .. altro che ppa estranei hai di tutto ...
<bestiedda> @akis24 O.o e come ho fatto ad avere questa roba? comunque ti metto su pastebin quello che mi ha dato l'update-upgrade
<bestiedda> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7433255/
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<alex______> ciao a tutti
<alex______> qualcuno può aiutarmi per un problema su ubuntu?
<ExPBoy> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<alex______> ubuntu 12.04 installato su un notebook non funziona mouse touch e neanche quello usb
<ExPBoy> alex______: hai provato da live prima di installare?
<ExPBoy> (comunque siamo alla 14.04)
<alex______> il notebook è di un mio amico e mi ha detto che il mouse prima funzionava, ma dopo qualche aggiornamento non ha più funzionato
<ExPBoy> aggiornamento?
<jester-> sarà pieno di ppa
<alex______> mi ha detto così.... poi non so se era un aggiornamento
<ExPBoy> alex______: difficile aiutarti se non si hanno notizie certe
<ExPBoy> e comunque 12.04 ormai è vecchiotta
<alex______> infatti volevo chiedere se installo la nuova versione sulla 12.04,,, perdo i dati?
<jester-> se avanzi no
<jester-> dovrebbe vedere l'avanzamento
<alex______> capito
<alex______> cmq... non c'è modo di verificare quale possa essere il problema che non vede il mouse?
<jester-> alex______: di sicuro qualcosa installato o taroccato
<alex______> la versione installata è 32 bit....sto scaricando la 14.04 sempre 32 bit, così provo ad effettuare l'aggiornamento
<alex______> si può installare da pennino usb?.... oppure è necessario un cd / dvd ?
<jester-> alex______: non serve sscaricare, fallo avanzamento da gestore aggironamenti
<ExPBoy> alex______:  hai provato a riconfigurare il desktop
<ExPBoy> ?
<ExPBoy> (per il mouse intendo)
<alex______> non saprei come fare
<ExPBoy> sudo dpkg-reconfigure ubuntu-desktop
<alex______> cavolo,,,, mi chiede la password
<alex______> io sono entrato come guest
<ExPBoy> e si
<ExPBoy> e ma come guest non fai un piffero
<alex______> telefono al mio amico
<ExPBoy> se non va nemmeno dopo allora ci sono dei ppa o delle porcherie varie
<alex______> cioè?
<PL999999> ragazzi chi mi aiuta con il dualboot?
<jester-> PL999999: eravamo rimasti che dovei scaricare remix e fare er cd
<ExPBoy> !ppa | alex______
<ubot-it> alex______: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<jester-> se ci sono ppa facile che non avanzi
<ExPBoy> eggià
<PL999999> ho scaricato tutto caro jester l ho riprovto cinquanta mila volta ma il programma con il boot da cd non parteeeee
<jester-> PL999999: ciuoè non fa il boot da cd?
<ExPBoy> PL999999: settato il boot da cd dal bios?
<jester-> cioè+
<PL999999> si settato tutto ma linux remix o come s chiama non parte
<ExPBoy> come hai masterizzato la iso?
<PL999999> masterizzato immagine
<alex______> se dovessero esserci ppa ... aggiornando alla 14.04 risolvo?
<jester-> PL999999: lo hanno usato in tanti e mai avuto problemi a partire secondo me hai copiato la isoanzihè scriverla
<ExPBoy> eh
<ExPBoy> alex______: no
<PL999999> ho usato lo stesso procedimento usato per fare il cd ubuntu
<ExPBoy> a parte che ci vuole un dvd per ubuntu
<alex______> ah... e quindi cosa mi consigli di fare ,,,jester?
<PL999999> ci siamo capiti
<alex______> ...scusa... ExPBoy
<ExPBoy> PL999999: verificato se la iso era integra o aveva errori
<ExPBoy> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<ExPBoy> alex______: prima devi eòliminare i pps
<PL999999> non so farlo
<akis24> bestiedda:  sudo rm -r /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf    e  poi sudo apt-get update  e  metti su pastebin
<ExPBoy> PL999999: non sai leggere la guida?
<alex______> mi aiuti ad eliminarli?...considera che ho solo tastiera
<PL999999> non ho verificato se erano errori
<ExPBoy> alex______: solo tastiera in che senso?
<alex______> nel senso che il mouse non funziona
<ExPBoy> !ppa-purge
<ubot-it> Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<PL999999> comunque ora ho ricontrollato il programma usato di windows per masterizzare e ho copiato l'immagine come diceva jester...quindi forse questo è il problema...però ubuntu l ho fatto con lo stesso procedimento
<ExPBoy> non devi copiare l'immagine
<dido> buongionrno, ho installato ubuntu 14.04 ho aggiornato anche il kernel all'ultima versione ma ogni 10 minuti mi si blocca... non riesco a capire il problema qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<ExPBoy> ma masterizzare
<jester-> PL999999: non forse
<PL999999> e però ubuntu me lo dava così
<jester-> PL999999: devi scrivere immagine
<ExPBoy> non penso
<PL999999> va be allora riprovo
<PL999999> come no ubuntu così ho fatto
<ExPBoy> ok
<jester-> PL999999: cosi per casi hai scritto l'immagine di ubuntu
<PL999999> riprovo ragazzi
<jester-> se copiata va una sega
<ExPBoy> lol
<PL999999> quindi mi può dare prob ubuntu ora?
<ExPBoy> a bhe
<jester-> PL999999: che centra ubuntu
<bestiedda>  @akis24 http://paste.ubuntu.com/7433886/
<jester-> PL999999: scrivi l'immagine della remix e segui la guida
<PL999999> va bene riprovo raga a dopo
<master_> ciao ragazzi :) vorrei aiuto.. voglio scaricare un apt ma quando clicco per scaricarlo mi dice "con quale applicazione vuoi aprirlo?" sapete cosa dovrei fare?
<akis24> !ripristino | bestiedda
<ubot-it> bestiedda: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<akis24> bestiedda: comunque dovresti eliminare tutti i ppa aggiunti hai persino aggiunto roba della debian ..
<bestiedda> e come posso fare?
<jester-> master_: spiega: scaricare apt
<master_> allora vado sul sito di ubuntu e ho cercato per la sicurezza, perché sto installando un antivirus per controllare le cartelle che porterò sul mio pc con windows, e quando arrivo qui: " E' possibile integrare la scansione dei file e delle directory nel menu contestuale di Nautilus. Per fare ciò, installare il pacchetto nautilus-clamscan. " clicco su nautilus-clamscan e mi esce la finestra dove vuole che indico l'applicazione co
<jester-> applicazione de che
<jester-> e cosa centra apt
<master_> non lo so xD sto cercando di capire anche io.. mi dice dopo aver cliccato che "per aprire questo link è necessario avviare un'applicazione. invia a: scegliere un'applicazione" ma non so che cliccare
<jester-> master_: stai facendo confusione
<jester-> non si capisce cosa stai facendo e cosa vorresti fare
<master_> Vorrei installare il pacchetto nautilus-clamscan..
<jester-> master_:  epnsi che antivirus in linux sia aggiornato e funzi a dovere?
<jester-> lascia a winz il compito che
<master_> ok
<jester-> !info nautilus-clamscan
<ubot-it> Package nautilus-clamscan does not exist in saucy
<jester-> non esiste quel pacchetto
<master_> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Clamav guarda tu stesso se spollici sotto c'è D:
<jester-> esiste clamv che è antivirus
<jester-> cioè clamav
<master_> va be fa niente xD
<alex______> Ehi ExPBoy... non so come ma sono arrivato ad un messaggio dove mi dice di eseguire: sudo apt-get install -f
<alex______> adesso sta facendo una serie di controlli e configurazione
<alex______> che ancora non ha terminato
<alex______> ma ho notato che già la freccetta del mouse si muove
<alex______> in un certo senso è risolto, ma mi conviene sempre passare alla versione 14.04,,, vero?
<fabio> giorno
<FriiPush> ciao a tutti
<FriiPush> qualcuno utilizza o conosche la tastiera logitech k810?
<ExPBoy> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<FriiPush> ok
<FriiPush> allora
<FriiPush> la tastere consente di connettere tre dispositivi
<FriiPush> io ho connesso i due PC
<FriiPush> con ubuntu
<FriiPush> ma se sposto la connessione tra l'uno e l'altro quando si deve riconnettere non ne vuole sapere
<FriiPush> sono obbligato a rifare tutto nuovamente
<FriiPush> in poche parole
<ExPBoy> FriiPush: potrebbe essere un problema di driver
<FriiPush> esiste un modo per creare una connessione stabile
<FriiPush> ???
<ExPBoy> !chat | FriiPush
<ubot-it> FriiPush: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<FriiPush> ok
<Gio2180> Buonasera
<Gio2180> Vorrei sapere come devo fare per avere i font classici di windows (times new roman, arial)su libre office con ubuntu 14.04
<jester-> sta in giappone?
<ExPBoy> eh
<ExPBoy> Gio2180: prova ad installare ubuntu-resctricted-extras (o come si chiama)
<ExPBoy> !ubuntu-recstricted-extras
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ExPBoy> !ubuntu-resctricted-extras
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ExPBoy> bho
<jester-> Gio2180: ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<jester-> Gio2180: sudo apt-get install ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<jester-> Gio2180: hai fatto?
<laserbuntu> ciao, vorrei eseguire uno script con un comando rapido da tastiera si può fare?
<jester-> laserbuntu: ./script
<jester-> deve avere i permessi +x
<laserbuntu> ma.... la combinazione da tastiera?
<jester-> laserbuntu: aah vorresti una scorciatoia?
<laserbuntu> per il resto lo sapev
<laserbuntu> si che esegua lo script
<jester-> guarda se è possibile fare una scorciatoia in impostazioni
<laserbuntu> oppure, si puo impostare il pusante d'accensione in modo che esegua il classico  --> shutdown -h now
<jester-> basta tenerlo premuto
<laserbuntu> beh tenendolo premuto arresta in modo brutale il pc, non è propio la stessa cosa....
<jester-> è l'ultima razio
<laserbuntu> comunque si puè fare da tastiera, ora lo provo, poi  se serve faccio sapere....
<Gio2180> scusa jester
<Gio2180> mi dice che è già aggiornato
<jester-> Gio2180: quindi le applicazioni libre compreso dovrebbe vedere i fonts microsoft tipo vedana e new roman
<Gio2180> ma non ci sono
<Gio2180> è strano, perchè nella precedente versione non avevo problemi
<Gio2180> ho provato a disinstallare e a reistallare i mscorefont
<jester-> Gio2180: devi autorizzare la licenza andando su ok col tasto tab e le frecce sudo apt-get  install --reinstall ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<jester-> o non installa una sega
<Gio2180> era quello il problema.
<Gio2180> il tasto tab
<jester-> tab e ok
<Gio2180> perchè tu sei un genio e io non capisco un beneamato?
<jester-> poi con freccia sinsitra vai su si
<Gio2180> fatto
<Gio2180> sta istallando
<jester-> non sono un genio, è questione di pratica
<Gio2180> grazie mille
<pdor> ehm ho cancellato per sbaglio il lanciatore di gestione impostazioni, come lo ripristino?
<pdor> o qual'e' il comando a terminale...
<jester-> pdor: non è nel cestino?
<pdor> mhhh
<pdor> non credo anche perche' ho aggiornato
<pdor> no non c'e' nemmeno nei nascosti
<pdor> c' una lista universale dei comandi a terminale? non la trovo
<akis24> pdor: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema
<pdor> akis24: me lo da' vuoto :(
<pdor> il gestore impostazioni e' quasi vuoto
<pdor> ho cancellato altra robetta....ma erano in altre directory non pensavo che cancellando un lanciatore da una cartella del menu ...si cancellasse da tutte le cartelle
<akis24> pdor: lancia da terminale firefox
<pdor> akis24: fatto...ho cancellato solo i lanciatori del vari setup perche' erano rietuti 10 volte
<pdor> lanciato da menu principale
<akis24> pdor: che versione usi ?
<pdor> xubuntu 14.04 64bit
<akis24> pdor: ti dovrebbe vasta cliccare col destro del mouse sulla barra superiore per rimettere un po' tutto  ti appariranno le varie opzioni
<pdor> dei pannelli
<pdor> ?
<pdor> il menu' c'e' tutto
<pdor> mancano i lanciatori dentro
<akis24> pdor di solito xfce ha una barra superiore giusto con le varie applicazioni )
<pdor> il menu applicazioni intendi
<pdor> quello c'e'
<akis24> pdor: quindi hai wisher menu corretto ?
<pdor> con tutte le cartelle
<pdor> whisher?
<pdor> credo sia alacarte
<pdor> ch epermette di fare casini
<pdor> :)
<pdor> si apre il menu e togli e aggiungi e sposti come preferisci
<pdor> ma c'erano 200 voci
<pdor> molte ripetute...e ho cancellato un po' :
<akis24> pdor: se mi fai capire che manca .. mica è chiaro  oppure posta uno screen
<pdor> campione di zappa sui piedi e taglio rami dove sei seduto
<pdor> ok
<akis24> !image | pdor
<ubot-it> pdor: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<pdor> avevo anche visto un comando ripristina menu o gestione ma non funzia
<pdor> arriv al'immagine
<pdor> spe
<pdor> akis24:  http://imagebin.org/310067
<pdor> desolante :)
<akis24> pdor:  e se premi sopra su " tutte le impostazioni " ?
<pdor> non succede niente...si e'0 anche impallato adesso
<akis24> pdor: riavvia allora intanto
<pdor> akis24: ora va ma non succede nulla
<pdor> e' roba vecchia
<guybrush_> ciao a tutti
<pdor> cmq ok
<Spillo> buon pomeriggio, ho installato la live 14.04 ma non riesco a farla partire da booting, sapreste aiutarmi?
<Spillo> ciao jester: grazie per l'altra ieri ora wifi funza
<pdor> akis24: riavviato
<pdor> nessun cambiamento
<miner> ciao ragazzi :) vorrei sapere come fare per installare la versione recente di flash perché vorrei giocare ad un gioco su fb ma mi esce scritto così: Adobe Flash Player version 11.5 or greater is required to play.
<akis24> pdor: hai synaptic installato ?
<miner> no cosa sarebbe?
<akis24> pdor: gestore pacchetti insomma ..  dovrebbe esserci su xfce
<pdor> miner: installa pepper qualcosa da synaptyc
<akis24> miner: non era per te
<pdor> akis24: si certo ce l'ho
<miner> okau xD scusa o: comunque devo installare synaptyc ?
<pdor> forse anche software center se cerchi pepper  trovi peperflash mi pare
<pdor> almeno su xubuntu ho fatto cosi
<pdor> le guide per flash che ho trovato non funzionano
<akis24> pdor: potresti provare a vedere tutte le voci che usano indicator-   e provare a disinstallare e poi reinstallarle
<pdor> akis24:  e come si vedono? ho reinstallato gparted ma non e' riapparso il lanciatore
<pdor> ah disinstallare proprio..
<pdor> di ci che si puo' disinstallare gnome-control center ?
<akis24> pdor: ma non usi xubuntu ?
<akis24> che centra gnome
<pdor> si certo
<pdor> infatti me lo sono chiesto
<pdor> ma il gestore impostazioni e' partito
<pdor> forse ho anche gnome dentro...
<akis24> pdor: comunque su synaptic usa la voce " cerca "  usciranno un po' tutte altro non saprei dirti
<pdor> il control center di xubuntu come si fa partire?
<pdor> ho trovato un pacchetto xfce4-settings ma non parte se lo lancio da terminale
<pdor> quale'' il comando per far epartire una applicazione con la gui? gtk? gksu? ce ne'era un'altro ma noin lo ricordo
<krabador> gksudo, ma non c'è piu'
<krabador> pdor, che devi far partire?
<pdor> xfce4-settings...se parte
<pdor> dovrebbe essere il gestore impostazioni di xubuntu
<pdor> da terminale non parte
<pdor> niente non importa
<pdor> ho capito che e' lui
<krabador> pdor, inizia a scrivere le prime lettere del comando, premi tab, in modo da vedere perfettamente il suo nome
<pdor> se lo disinstallo mi disinstalla anche xubuntu-desktop e xfce4-session...meglio non farlo eh?
<pdor> krabador:
<krabador> pdor, decisamente no
<pdor> ah ok:)
<krabador> pdor, ma puoi dare un sudo apt-get install --reinstall pacchetto
<krabador> se ti da problemi
<pdor> se installo ubunu desktop?
<pdor> con gparted non ha funzionato...da synaptic
<pdor> il corrispettivo di xfce4-session per ubuntu? qual'e?
<pdor> poi passo a gnome reinstallo tutto e torno
<pdor> capito?
<krabador> pdor, fatti un favore, decidi che distribuzione usare, installando direttamente quella
<pdor> la distribuzione e' sempre xubuntu
<krabador> senza stare li ad aggiungere desktop environment in un unica installaziinoe
<pdor> ma posso passare a interfaccia ubuntu
<pdor> cioe' reinstallare?
<krabador> pdor, si
<pdor> miiii
<pdor> ci funo sopra
<pdor> fumo
<pdor> il problema adesso e'  disabilitare lo scrren saver o il blocco dello schermo
<PL99999999> salve rieccomi qui...ho provato a scrivere copiare e masterizzare immagine...controllare se il download è dannegiato...e scaricarne più di uno...anche il boot repair da solo...ma all avvio il pc non mi legge niente...
<PL99999999> aiuto please
<PL99999999> devo far partire il dual boot
<Fosforo> ciao
<Fosforo> sto cercando di installare DrafySight
<Fosforo> programma x il cad
<Fosforo> ma quando cerco di insllare il pacchetto mi da questo errore:
<Fosforo> dpkg: error processing archive draftSight.deb (--install):  subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 127 Errors were encountered while processing:  draftSight.deb
<elisafuturaubunt> ciao a tutti ho appena installato ubunto su un altro pc, ma non riesco a connettermi nella wifi di casa???? come posso fare?
<PL99999999> jester o qualcun altro m aiuta con il dual boot?
<PL99999999> non c'è nessuno?
<davide1> elisafu:scheda wifi integrata o usb
<elisafuturaubunt> ma non mi risulta da nessuna parte
<davide1> itergata è insrita nel pc
<PL99999999> non riesco a fare partire il dualboot con win 8.1 e ubuntu 14 mi aiutate raggazzi?
<elisafuturaubunt> integrata scusa
<davide1> elisafu:prima avevi un altr oso
<davide1> elisa:che scheda wif è
<davide1> pl999:ono hai schelt oil dual boot in fase di installazione
<PL99999999> non mi è apparso perchè mi hanno fatto installare senza che ubuntu trovasse windows quindi scegliendo altro
<davide1> devi instalalrllo di nuovo
<PL99999999> e perchè?
<PL99999999> mi hanno fatto fare apposta cosi
<davide1> come mai
<safado> buonasera a tutti
<PL99999999> perchè mi hanno fatto  creare più partizioni tra cui swap...
<PL99999999> poi mi hanno detto di scaricare linux secure per ripristinare il dual boot ma non parte all avvio
<safado> per favore qualcuno sa cosa significa questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/7439069/  Grazie!
<PL99999999> sono 3 giorni che sto uscendo di testa se qualcuno mi risolve gli faccio una tastua
<elisafuturaubunt> praticamente ieri ho disinstallato windows e installato ubuntu a casa di un pio amico e è andato tutto bene e il pc si è connesso tranquillamente alla sua rete wifi, oggi a casa mia non va!
<elisafuturaubunt> non so come fare a vedere che scheda wi fi ho
<safado> elisa usi ubuntu?
<safado> elisa o un'altra distribuzione?
<davide1> x vedre la scheda da terminale scrivi lspci
<safado> devi cercare nelle impostazioni di sistema > Rete > Wireless
<safado> per favore cosa significa? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7439069/  Grazie!
<elisafuturaubunt> ubuntu 14.04 trusty con una versione di grafica orribile, non riesco nemmeno ad aprire il terminale
<safado> x aprire ilterminale CTRL+ALT+T
<davide1> safado: sudo apt-get install nautlus
<safado> e hai il terminale, ma non ti serve credo
<safado> davide1 da quella schermata è deducibile che sicuramente nautilus non è installato?
<davide1> si coretto
<PL99999999> raga siccome sono 3 giorni che sto uscendo pazzo na mano me la date pure a me?
<davide1> pl99 cancella la partizionwe di ubuntu e installalo da cd
<safado> ddavide1 quando do' invio al comando, apre la finestra dell'esplorazione grafica da Home. Questo non dovrebbe essere esattamente ciò a cui serve? aprire una finestra in cui graficamente accedere ai file da root?
<safado> PL99999999 qual è il tuo problema?
<PL99999999> non mi parte il dual boot
<safado> cioè avvia Windows (o altro SO) senza opzioni?
<PL99999999> avvia win 8.1
<safado> ok
<davide1> hai ragione
<safado> sono 3 giorni. Significa che puoi formattare Ubuntu?
<safado> davide1 quindi significa che nautilus c'è ma ha un errore?
<davide1> disinstalla nautilus e reinstallalo dal software center
<safado> PL99999999 sono solo 3 giorni. Puoi formattare Ubuntu di nuovo, seguendo PASSO-PASSO istruzioni che sembrano scemenze, ma che come hai visto si rivelano poi fondamentali?
<PL99999999> oramai l ho installato così mi hanno fatto fare tutta una procedura complicata con swap e roba varie ora sinceramente non mi va di rifare tutto anche perchè mi hanno detto si può fare il boot repair ma il cd non va di linux secure
<help-please> Ciao ragazzi, ho provato a cercare un po in rete ma non trovo nulla di ufficiale. Sapete linkarmi una guida per masterizzare la ISO di ubuntu su una penna usb? Grazie mille in anticipo.
<safado> davide1 grazie! non ci avevo pensato, la soluzione semplice e pulita...a te per caso non fa lo stesso messaggio? non so nemmeno se è un errore
<davide1> lo ripeto cancella la partizonwe di ubuntu  e inserisci il cd cosil oinstalli
<PL99999999> davide1: ma anche se lo faccio non mi trova windows quindi non potrei fare installa accanto a windows e non risolverei niente
<safado> PL99999999 quella che chiami "procedura" è la preparazione delle partizioni. Quelle non le devi rifare
<davide1> era successo anche a me con nautilus e lo installa to da software center
<safado> A meno che tu abbia manomesso anche le partizioni...
<safado> davide1 grazie ;)
<help-please> Sapete linkarmi una guida ufficiale per masterizzare la ISO di ubuntu su penna usb? Grazie mille
<PL99999999> nono ho seguito passo passo la guida di un altro utente di questo sito
<safado> help-please http://help.ubuntu-it.org/10.10/ubuntu/usb-creator/it/making-a-live-usb.html
<help-please> safado: Grazie mille!
<safado> help-please è in italiano
<help-please> safado: Io adesso ho windows :(
<elisafuturaubunt> mi dice impossibile risolvere l'host!
<davide1> pl999:come non trova windows, impossibile
<safado> help-please prego. Solo ti suggerisco di farlo seguendo tutto, ma proprio ogni virgola. Quel che non sai o non ti ritrovi, chiedi qui. Non preoccuparti se la guida è per Ubuntu 10.10, in realtà va benissimo per le versioni successive, per questo non è stata rifatta.
<safado> help-please non hai considerato di crearti un DVD che forse è abbastanza pratico da windows?
<help-please> safado: Grazie mille, è la mia prima volta che mi affaccio su ubuntu. Il mio problema è che non ho un lettore cd/dvd
<safado> si tratta di scaricarti la ISO che vuoi e masterizzarla (non copiarla, ovvio) su un DVD. Dopodichè si fa tutto da solo, o quasi
<safado> help-please ok allora vai di USB
<PL99999999> davide non trova widows e non posso scegliere installa accanto a windows
<help-please> safado: Si ho appena scaricato la ISO su windows e con la tua guida provo a masterizzare su USB
<safado> help-please guarda qui da Windows: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=423438
<help-please> safado: Grazie ancora, vi aggiorno il prima possibile.. E speriamo non più con windows :)
<safado> help-please l'ultimo capitolo del primo link fa al caso tuo, ma dovresti installare Ubuntu virtuale. Io preferirei farlo masterizzando la chiavetta da Windows
<davide1> allora il cd devi rifatloè stato masterizzat omale
<help-please> safado: Si farò così, la vedo più "veloce"
<help-please> Un'ultima domanda, in che linguaggio sono scritti i pacchetti per ubuntu?
<help-please> Mi piacerebbe sviluppare qualche pacchetto
<PL99999999>  jester-: ci sei jester
<davide1> sta a me skype x il 14.04 funzia bene
<davide1> vado
<safado> help-please secondo me prima di pensare alla compilazione dovresti familiarizzare col sistema operativo
<safado> per favore come faccio per non avere più questo messaggio di errore? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7439069/  Grazie!
<PL99999999> possibile sono sulla chat di ubuntu da 3 giorni e non c'è nessuno in grando di aiutare uno che vuole passare ubuntu nel risolvere i problemi? ci credo che nessuno ci passa poi...
<safado> PL99999999 devi seguire i passi che ti vengono indicati
<PL99999999> sono 3 giorni che li seguo
<safado> non è vero che qui nessuno aiuta, ci sono molti volontaridisponibili
<safado> forse segui un po' qui e un po' la'...non saprei. Dicevi che il tuo problema è che non riesci ad avviare in dual-boot. Dici che hai installato 3 gg fa. Sei disponibile a formattare e rifare tutto da capo? Sistemare il grub non è cosa da neofiti
<PL99999999> a me hanno detto di scaricare linux secure per ripristinarlo...ho seguito tutti i processi detti...ma non hanno funzionato nemmeno mezzo...
<safado> non vale la pena
<PL99999999> e mettetevi d'accordo...
<safado> se appena puoi ti conviene re-installare, tenendo conto che anche con Linux c'e' da andarci piano
<PL99999999> in che senso andarci piano?
<safado> calma. Io sto parlando a una persona che non ha nel computer molti dati personali, perchè installato da poco. Forse ti suggerivano modi per salvare il salvabile?
<PL99999999> no modi per ripristinare il boot...dopo che mi hanno fatto stare due giorni a seguire i loro passi...
<PL99999999> e ancora sono qua
<safado> andarci piano=non giocherellare con il terminale come se fosse una lavagna di scuola. E' importante capire i privilegi di "sudo" per esempio, e molti dettagli. Linux è pur sempre un SO e ha i suoi aspetti delicati
<Francesco543> ciao a tutti
<Francesco543> qualcuno può aiutarmi? dopo la sospensione il pc si blocca
<Francesco543> ubuntu 14.04
<safado> esatto,se vuoi salvare dati importanti, dedichi tempo e tentativi a sistemare il grub, ma di certo se reinstalli hai una installazione pulita e sei sicuro che il grub è perfetto
<safado> Francesco543 Ubuntu ha un bug per questo non è stata inserita l'ibernazione. Non è che per caso hai manomesso qualche file?
<PL99999999> safado ho capito potrei anche provarci ma il prob e che tu mi dici una cosa tizio me ne dice un altra e caio una diversa ancora e fra tre giorni mi ritrovo qua di nuovo
<Francesco543> no, almeno credo :)
<Francesco543> cmq parlo di sospensione, non di ibernazione
<Francesco543> se cambia qualcosa
<safado> PL99999999 secondo me ti conviene reinstallare, mantenendo le partizioni che già hai creato, e soprattutto documentarti MOLTO prima di fare quello che giustamente va fatto: conoscere il SO
<safado> Francesco543 si cambia. Quindi sei sicuro di non aver modificato nulla al riguardo?
<PL99999999> io ho chiesto appunto alla COMUNITA' di ubuntu per facilitarmi l'installazione...ma ancora sono qua...
<Francesco543> no nulla.. non metto mani perchè non me ne intendo
<safado> Francesco543 com'è che si presenta il problema?
<remix_tj> PL99999999: ma quale è il problema che hai?
<Francesco543> dopo la sospensione il mouse si muove ma cliccando qualunque cosa non succede nulla, anzi se insisto si blocca pure il mouse
<PL99999999> il dualboot
<remix_tj> PL99999999: ma non ti funziona proprio l'installazione o l'installazione va e non hai la possibilità di scegliere il sistema all'avvio?
<safado> Francesco543 hai già provato se succede anche premendo un tasto qualsiasi, o hai provato soltanto col mouse?
<PL99999999> l'installazione va ma non posso scegliere sistema e parte da solo win 8.1
<safado> da tastiera è diverso
<safado> Francesco543 da tastiera è diverso
<Francesco543> no, non succede nulla
<safado> il sistema resta in sospensione e non riprende la sessione?
<remix_tj> PL99999999: io provere quello che raccontano qui: http://askubuntu.com/questions/221835/installing-ubuntu-on-a-pre-installed-windows-8-64-bit-system-uefi-supported
<safado> anche premendo INVIO o SPAZIO o altro?
<PL99999999> provo
<Francesco543> non succede nulla.. riprende la sessione ma resta bloccato
<safado> Francesco543 sei sicuro che il problema sia dovuto alla sospensione e non al mouse? c'è un bug sui mouse per Ubuntu 14.04 LTS vedi qui un bug già riconosciuto https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/958174
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 958174 in linux "Wireless Mouse not registered on Startup or Reboot " [Medium,Fix released]
<Francesco543> come faccio a capire se si tratta di questo problema?
<safado> Francesco543 il fatto strano è che succeda anche con la tastiera. Devi aspettare l'aiuto di un volontario più copetente
<safado> Francesco543 puoi vedere se hai una scheda grafica Nvidia https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1172852
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 1172852 in linux "USB keyboard and mouse don't work" [High,Confirmed]
<safado> Francesco543 è Nvidia?
<safado> Francesco543 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1978290
<saltabecca> ciao ho questo problema chi mi aiuta?   http://paste.ubuntu.com/7440952/
<saltabecca> ciao jester-
<saltabecca> potresti aiutarmi ?
<a4265326> ciao gente
<saltabecca> qualcno gentilmente mi aiuta????
<saltabecca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7440952/
<a4265326> stavo copiando files da un hdd ad un altro per liberare spazio e si blocca, spengo riaccendo e files spariti non interamente trasferiti, potete aiutarmi :(
<saltabecca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7440952/
<saltabecca> jester-
<saltabecca> jester mi aiuti per favore?
<safado> ..
<safado> ....
<safado> buonasera
<spartacus_72> sera
<fra_dolcino> avrei bisogno di una mano per eliminare le partizioni presistenti di win e ubuntu, per poter fare una nuova partizione pulita con home separata
<bobo> sera
<vice_> hola
<vice_> info su Browser (webbrowser-app)
<vice_> a impostazioni? cronologia?
<vice_> ????
<safado> ciao a tutti
<vice_> ciao
<safado> x favore ho due problemi, sui quali ho trovato solo post di svariati anni fa, non più validi. 1) ibernazione 2) mouse
<safado> 1) non iberna. Spegne il computer e va riacceso, non usa la partizione swap.
<safado> 2) il mouse ha problemi di sparizione, specialmente con firefox e soprattutto con java
<safado> e trema quasi tutto il tempo...
<safado> cerco qualche link ragionevolmente recente adattabile a 12.04 o 14.04 che ho installato
<safado> qualche anima pia sa dove posso trovare aiuto?
<fra_dolcino> tutti qui i disperati del sabato sera
<safado> delle 23 del sabato sera! pensa che poracci che siamo...
<fra_dolcino> ho un disco da 1tb, ho eliminato tutte le vecchie partizioni per fare un'installazione nuova, ma mancano al rapporto 70gb
<safado> almeno tu sei qui, ma dalla parte dei volontari! io da quell'altra...
<fra_dolcino> safado, anch'io
<safado> fra_dolcino stai sherzando
<safado> dicono che l'intera capacità del disco non l'avrai mai
<safado> perchè buona parte è occupata dal/i filesystem delle/a partizioni/e
<safado> ora, 70 Gb sembra una bella biblioteca per il filesystem
<fra_dolcino> safado, 70gb sono un po' troppi...
<safado> infatti
<safado> ma in proporzione al 1Tb, dipende
<safado> perchè dipende non solo dalla capacità, ma dal numero di settori del disco....
<safado> ogni settore avrà il suo spazio per l'indice
<safado> penso spazio dedicato per quel che ne so
<safado> cmq son sempre 70, molti
<safado> guardo il mio di 750Gb
<vice_> perché non funziona il Browser (webbrowser-app)
<fra_dolcino> dal momento che ho eliminato tutto e formattato win
<safado> 698,64 Gb
<safado> di 750 nominali
<safado> sono 51,36 in meno mi pare
<safado> in proporzione, direi che ci siamo
<vice_> si blocca il pc è devo spegnerlo
<safado> vice che Ubuntu stai usando
<vice_> 14.04
<safado> non stai parlando di firefox vero?
<vice_> fa parte della distro
<vice_> no
<safado> firefox si. O hai una distro?
<safado> ah ho capito ti ci vuole qualcuno che conosce oltre ubuntu. Non io
<vice_> allora ho installato la 14.04
<safado> quale?
<vice_> nella 14.04 c'è preinstallato un Browser (webbrowser-app)   che non funziona , appena lo apri si blocca il pc e devi spegere il pc dal power
<safado> fra_dolcino perchè non googli con "capacità hd nominale" secondo me trovi qlcosa
<vice_> dalla dash scrivi Browser  e lo vedi
<fra_dolcino> safado, si stavo cercando, grazie
<safado> scusa se parli di Ubuntu 14.04 LTS c'è Firefox
<safado> fra_dolcino così se ssi conferma come dico ti rassegni e torni felice :)
<vice_> certo c'è firefox ok.  ma ha un Browser (webbrowser-app)
<fra_dolcino> safado, mi sa che avevi ragione
<vice_> che non funziona è sul softercenter ha solo recenzioni negative, come mai viene distribuito con la distro?
<vice_> tu che ubuntu hai?
<safado> 14.04lts
<safado> non distro, normale
<safado> ci ho appena adesso visto un filmato di utube
<vice_> ok , vai sulla dash  è provalo....  ci vediamo dopo che riavvii il tuo pc
<safado> vice_ già fatto,, con google e  you tube
<safado> tutto ok
<safado> non è congenito quindi...hai cambiato driver video di recente?
<vice_> ok allora ho un problema come faccio a capire x ke non mi funziona Browser (webbrowser-app)   .  mentre con firefox e chrome va tutto bene?
<safado> secondo me la14.04 non dialoga perfettamente col video. i driver?
<vice_> quelli che da ubuntu
<vice_> va tutto liscio trane che con Browser (webbrowser-app)
<safado> installato da poco? se ti ricordi, hai cliccato  l'aggiornamento dei driver di terze parti durante l'install?
<vice_> non lo ricordo
<safado> dopo l'installzne non hai mai aggiornato ubuntu?
<vice_> softer è aggiornamenti
<vice_> si ogni volta che lo accendo si aggiorna
<safado> hai Nvidia?
<vice_> forse si un attimo è ti do il modello preciso
<safado> cmq io proverei nell'ordine: 1) >Ubuntu Software Center > Browser > Rimuovi > riavvio > Ubuntu Software Center > Browser > Installa
<safado> 2) aggiornamento dei driver Nvidia (L'ultimo pallino in basso (proprietary - update) vado a memoria
<vice_> gf 9400
<safado> http://askubuntu.com/questions/227455/nvidia-g96-geforce-9400-gt-and-application-graphic-issues
<safado> ma prima di perderti sui driver, prova disinstalla/installa dal USCenter
<vice_> come si fa
<vice_> dici il browser
<safado> si
<vice_> ok
<safado> icona arancione con valigetta
<vice_> arrivo , grazie
<vice_> si tranquillo
<safado> sappimi dire
<safado> fra_dolcino s'è perso nel google....
<fra_dolcino> ma si, safado si dice sempre tutto contrario di tutto
<safado> ahiahi vice_ crashed
<safado> leggendo qua e la dovresti metterti in grado di stabilire se su 1 Tb sono ragionevoli 70Gb o no
<vice_> sempre uguale
<safado> vice_ crash?
<vice_> si
<safado> dopo reinstallato?
<safado> ok
<vice_> si
<safado> allora sp che cerco un'iimmagine
<safado> ho trovato quella di ATI ma con Nvidia è simile http://imagebin.org/310118
<vice_> nei driver aggiuntivi trovo più driver di cui uno dice (propieterio,testato)
<safado> dovresti cercare proprietario-update o updated
<vice_> si ok ci sono già ne ho un bel po
<safado> updates
<vice_> mi consigli di mettere quello con la scritta testato
<safado> no
<safado> quello updates
<vice_> ok
<safado> quale hai adesso?
<safado> ...
<vice_> in uso server X di X.org-driver per display Nouveau da xserver-xorg-video-nouveau (open source)
<safado_> rieccomi
<vice_> in uso server X di X.org-driver per display Nouveau da xserver-xorg-video-nouveau (open source)
<safado_> vice_ i driver open source non sono i migliori
<vice_> ok
<safado_> usa updates, penso che risolva eventuali altri problemini
<vice_> imparo sempre di più
<safado_> anche io l'ho imparato
<safado_> (questo dei driver a mie spese)
<vice_> ha
<vice_> allora ne ho 2 updates
<safado_> imagebin forse ti so dire qual è
<safado_> mettilo qui http://imagebin.org/?page=add
<safado_> cmq ainstallare driver video è meno soft che disinstallare e reinstallare un programma
<safado_> sappilo
<vice_> non so in quale cartella finisce lo screeshot
<safado_> immagini?
<safado_> ti chiede dove salvare
<safado_> fanne un altro e vedi
<louiscesar> buonasera a tutti
<louiscesar> sono nuovo di ubuntu
<safado_> louiscesar buonasera
<louiscesar> lo sto usando da circa 2 settimane
<louiscesar> safado buonasera
<vice_> ciao
<vice_> ben venuto
<louiscesar> e mi trovo molto bene
<louiscesar> un unico neo
<louiscesar> non riesco a far funzionare la web
<louiscesar> per il resto è decisamente superiore a windows
<louiscesar> per caso qualcuno sa come far funzionare (se è possibile) una asus usb 2.0?
<vice_> ok inviato
<vice_>  se faccio stamp mi kiede il percorso di salvataffio.    se faccio ctrl+stamp fa lo sceenshot direttamente, adesso mi chiedo dove lo salva??? io non lo riesco a trovare
<safado_> vice_ posta qui il link senno' come si fa a vederlo
<safado_> asp
<vice_> lo dimentico sempre http://imagebin.org/310122
<safado_> quando fai STAMP ti apre una finestra e ti chiede dove lo vuoi salvare
<louiscesar> sono disposto a pagare ovviamente per la risoluzione del problema
<safado_> louiscesar hai già visto qui? http://vinnux.wordpress.com/2008/01/19/far-funzionare-la-webcam-dellasus-a6va-con-ubuntu/
<safado_> e non fare discorsi di soldi in un ambiente open source :)
<safado_> louiscesar è una pagina del 2008 guarda se ha aggiornamenti
<louiscesar> safado ovviamente se uno deve perdere il suo tempo per cercare di risolvere un mio problema  è ovvio che sia disposto a compensarlo
<vice_> mandagli tanti bacetti virtuali :9
<louiscesar> cmq si ho provato ma non mi funziona
<safado_> vice_ il 331.38 è un ottimo driver su diverse versioni di ubuntu, però prima di installarlo fai una ricerca nel wiki e nel forum
<vice_> <3 <3 <3 <3
<vice_> ok
<safado_> vice_ ;) apprezzatissimi !
<safado_> louiscesar qui siamo più sul piano del baratto del tempo che su quello della remunerazione
<louiscesar> ok chiedo scusa non volevo essere sgarbato
<louiscesar> e apprezzo quello che fate
<safado_> vice_ devo andare. NON installre driver senza supporto e soprattutto senza conoscere unpo' quello che fai, leggendo wiki e forum
<safado_> louiscesar mi spiace ma non posso aiutarti, devo uscire. Buonanotte a tutti
<vice_> il wiki mi fa impazzire credo che sono l'unico che non riesce ad usarlo. installo il driver è provo all'antica :)
<jester-> vice_: quali driver
<vice_> gt 9400
<jester-> vice_: hai guardato in driver aggiuntivi?
<vice_> si sto install uno propietario
<jester-> eh è li che vede
<jester-> 9400 è vecchiotta
<jester-> vice_: metti il testato
<vice_> ok dopo che ho aggiornato il driver video il browser funziona :)
<vice_> ubuntu browser dove si trovano le impostazioni??
<vice__> Browser (webbrowser-app)
<vice__> non riesco ad incollare
<vice__> niente
<jester-> vice__: nel cromo?
<vice__> no , allora ti spiego non mi funzionava il Browser (webbrowser-app)  appena lo aprivo si blooccava ubuntu 14.04, poi aggiornando il driver video funziona, ok .  adesso sto provando ad usarlo e praticamente non trovo le impostazioni, come cancellare la cronologia, e soprattutto non mi fa incollare i link ma solo scriverli
<fra_dolcino> quando si usa bumblebee-nvidia bisogna disabilitare il driver proposto in "hardware aggiuntivo"?
<jester-> fra_dolcino: cosa hai installato
<jester-> bombablu si trascina il 304
<fra_dolcino> jester-, ho installato bumblebee-nvidia ma per il momento ho lasciato perdere quello proposto in hw proprietario
<jester-> fra_dolcino: eh
<jester-> installano bomba si prende il 304
<jester-> non preoccuparti degli aggiuntivi
<fra_dolcino> jester-, cioè non li aggiunto? o non influisce?
<jester-> fra_dolcino: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<fra_dolcino> jester-, per il momento usa solo scheda Intel integrata
<fra_dolcino> ti posto out
<fra_dolcino> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7444548/
<jester-> fra_dolcino: tutto a posto, se hai la 14.04 si incula bombali a fare lo switch intel nvidia quando serve
<fra_dolcino> si ho 14.04 (xubuntu)
<fra_dolcino> jester-, mi traduci che si incula bombali? sii gentile :)
<jester-> fra_dolcino: hai doppia scheda, quindi il driver si incarica di usare intel e nnvidia a seconda dell'impegno
<fra_dolcino> jester-, fantastico
<fra_dolcino> se funziona la cosa spacca
<jester-> usi normali usa intel e risparmia risorse se giochi pesante o guardi porni in hd userà nvidia
<jester-> quello fa il bumblebeee
<fra_dolcino> jester-, si, stavo leggendo sul wiki
<jester-> 13,10 si doveva fare a mano 14.04 è automatico
<fra_dolcino> unica roba che non mi funziona luminosità schermo
<fra_dolcino> ma forse non c'entra non la scheda grafica
<jester-> che non centra il driver video
<fra_dolcino> ecco
<jester-> è acpi della scheda a non essere completamente compatbile
<fra_dolcino> esce fuori la finestrella del regolatore ma non succede una cippa e sta sempre al massimo
<fra_dolcino> cioè alzi, abbassi ma non cambia
<jester-> fra_dolcino: mi pare si puo ovviare ma non ho appunti, curati cybernova
<jester-> si deve modificare un file
<fra_dolcino> jester-, tengo presente cybernova se non trovo qualche guida prima
<jester-> fra_dolcino: fai sempre copia dei file prima di modificare
<fra_dolcino> jester-, ok, stavo guardando, forse devi cambiare /etc/default/grup
<fra_dolcino> se lo sfanculo sono cazzi immagino
<fra_dolcino> http://askubuntu.com/questions/128463/how-to-control-brightness
<fra_dolcino> provo questa e che anubi me la mandi buona
<jester-> fra_dolcino: non fa danni
<jester-> male che vada torni come prima
<fra_dolcino> jester-, si mo lo salvo, poi meglio fare ste cose subito a pc ancora vuoto
<fra_dolcino> reboot e vediamo
<fra_dolcino> jester-, funziona 'sta roba di modificare grub
<jester-> :D
<fra_dolcino> non è molto graduale, ma non lamentiamoci
<jester-> pio appunto
<fra_dolcino> jester-, è figo sul minimo, che vedi appena-pena degli aloni...ahah
<fra_dolcino> non sopporto gli schermi troppo luminosi
<fra_dolcino> mi installo anche f.lux
#ubuntu-it 2014-05-11
<Zappa_> buongiorno
<Zappa_> dovrei istallare i font windows su libre office
<Zappa_> come si deve fare?
<Guest26774> salve, ho dei dubbi riguardo l'installazione di ubuntu sul mio notebook 32bit..
<cybernova> Guest26774, dicci pure
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<rizzi> ciao a tutti, non riesco piu a installare firefox....qualcuno mi aiuta?
<rizzi> mi dice E: Il pacchetto "firefox" non ha candidati da installare
<jester-> rizzi: da dove
<rizzi> da terminale...ubuntu 14.04
<jester-> rizzi: sudo apt-get  update
<jester-> rizzi: ff dovrebbe gia esserci
<rizzi> jester si fatto
<rizzi> si ma l'ho disinstallato
<rizzi> e vorrei rimetterlo.......
<jester-> fa vedere cosa fa sudo apt-get  update , metti nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | rizzi
<ubot-it> rizzi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<rizzi> jester http://paste.ubuntu.com/7446673/
<jester-> rizzi: tutto li?
<rizzi> jester si
<jester-> rizzi: cosa hai fatto a sources.list
<jester-> hai solo proposed
<rizzi> jester : credo niente...spero
<jester-> rizzi: da solo non si è segato
<jester-> rizzi: gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<rizzi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7446681/
<jester-> strano. prova a cambiare server e disattiva i proposed che sono veleno
<rizzi> jester e come si fa?
<jester-> rizzi: hai server tedesco mica si è messo da solo sudo software-properties-gtk
<rizzi> cambiare server da software e aggiornamenti ok, ho messo il principale, ma la lista rimane sempre la stessa... hai una lista pulita?
<rizzi> si sono in germania
<jester-> prova a mettere il principale
<rizzi> jester non cambia niente
<jester-> hai messo principale
<rizzi> mi fa le stesse cose
<rizzi> si
<jester-> hai dao ok a ricarica
<rizzi> sisi ho gia fatto anche upgrade
<jester-> sudo apt-get update
<rizzi> ma mi da le solite 4 cosette
<rizzi> update anche si
<jester-> a vedere
<francesc1> salve non riesco a vedere applicazioni in flash player su firefox, ad esempio su youtube non compaiono proprio i riquadri dei video. Il plugin è installato. ho anche installato i plugin extras. Qualche suggerimento? Io ho l'impressione che sia la scheda video: nvidia geforce 5200, ho anche abilitato i driver proprietari. Come desktop manager ho dovuto installare xfce perchè con unity andava tutto a rilento
<rizzi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7446699/
<jester-> francesc1: 5200 è bella vecchia
<francesc1> jester-, si, interfaggia agp 128mb.
<jester-> rizzi: sudo rm /etc/apt/apt.conf
<rizzi> fatto
<francesc1> jester-, possibile che firefox si rifiuti di caricare il plugin?
<jester-> francesc1: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'  metti nel pste
<jester-> rizzi: update
<rizzi> jester : ora lo fa bene l update
<jester-> eh
<jester-> che casso avevi fatto
<rizzi> e che chesso ne so
<francesc1> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7446708/
<rizzi> quindi ora se do install firefox dovrebbe metterlo
<francesc1> jester-, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7446708/
<jester-> francesc1: sudo dpkg --purge pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<francesc1> jester-, va in conflitto?
<jester-> francesc1: eh
<aiutoplease> salve a tutti. scusatemi, spero qualcuno possa aiutarmi. ho un asus k50c. ho installato l'ultima versione di ubuntu (il mio pc non è potente, ma rientrava nei requisiti minimi).  solo che adesso ho la risoluzione bassissima 640x480 in 4:3 e non c'ìè alcuna opzione per aumentarla, è l'unica del sistema. qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<francesc1> jester-, ok, l'ho disinstallato, ora riavio firefox e provo
<jester-> francesc1: dove minghia lo hai preso
<francesc1> jester-, forse l'ho installato insieme a crhomium
<jester-> non esiste nei repo
<jester-> e cromo ha il suo incorporato
<jester-> rizzi: cosa fai in cermania
<aiutoplease> c'è nessuno per un aiuto?
<jester-> !qualcuno | aiutoplease
<ubot-it> aiutoplease: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<francesc1> jester-, ciononostante non funziona
<aiutoplease> l'avevo giù fatta la domanda tecnica...
<aiutoplease> *già
<jester-> francesc1: sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer
<jester-> rifalla
<jester-> francesc1: sudo rm -r .macromedia
<jester-> francesc1: e fa vedere cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep sse2
<jester-> aiutoplease: scheda grafica?
<francesc1> ora eseguo questi comandi, però vole farti vedere questo: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/54772059/Screenshot%20-%2011052014%20-%2013%3A18%3A27.png
<jester-> francesc1: e fa vedere cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep sse2
<jester-> francesc1: disattivalo che ho dromo e non il pepper
<francesc1> jester-, cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep sse2 non mi da niente
<jester-> francesc1: la tua cpu non supporta flash recente
<francesc1> jester-, azz è il processore?
<jester-> oggià  cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep sse2
<jester-> è un reperto di pc
<francesc1> jester-, vecchio anch'esso, amd athlon xp 3200+ overcloccato 2500@3200
<francesc1> jester-, anche questo non mi da niente
<jester-> francesc1: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058
<francesc1> jester-, secondo te è possibile installare una versione di flashplayer precedente?
<aiutoplease> chi mi aiuta ad aumentare la risoluzione nel pc? ho un asus k50c con l'ultima versione di ubuntu
<jester-> francesc1: quello serve ma il link sul forum non funza piu
<ExPBoy> aiutoplease: ma hai provato da live prima di installare?
<jester-> aiutoplease: che scheda video monti
<aiutoplease> sis 771/661
<ExPBoy> eh
<francesc1> jester-, infatti! esisterà un lettore di contenuti flash alternativo, che dici?
<aiutoplease> 771/671
<jester-> aiutoplease: sis è una delle piu bastarde
<aiutoplease> ho utilizzato una guida del forum, ma non è servita a nulla. rimane solo ed esclusivamente l'opzione 640x480 in 4:3
<ExPBoy> aiutoplease: ma hai provato da live prima di installare?
<jester-> francesc1: serve la versione 11
<jester-> o 10
<jester-> francesc1: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/501061/flashplayer11_1r102_63_linux.i386.tar.gz
<aiutoplease> mmm... che intendi  con "da live"?
<jester-> francesc1: poi segui la guida forum
<francesc1> jester-, che ne dici di Lightspark o gnash
<jester-> dico che vanno a cazz
<ExPBoy> aiutoplease: se hai masterizzato la iso su dvd o su chiavetta quando lo inserisci hai la possibilità di provare la distro senza installare
<rizzi> jester ci sei ancora?
<jester-> rizzi: eh
<aiutoplease> no, ho installato subito, senza provare
<ExPBoy> aiutoplease: hai fatto male
<jester-> rizzi: lo hai messo?
<rizzi> ho reinstallato firefox, ma quando lo apro, nonostante sia impostata la sua pagina principale, mi va su http://www.tecnoadsl.it/?p=715 (??) e mi dice che non reindirizza in modo corretto
<ExPBoy> !sis
<ubot-it> Driver per schede grafiche SiS: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/SisXgiVolari
<jester-> rizzi: cancella .mozilla
<ExPBoy> prova questa guida
<rizzi> jester dove si trova?
<ExPBoy> ma le sis sono ostiche
<jester-> rizzi: rm -r .mozilla
<rizzi> fatto ma uguale...anche mozilla.bak ?
<aiutoplease> questa guida l'ho provata
<ExPBoy> aiutoplease: se non hai risolto non so che altro consigliarti
<aiutoplease> ne avevo trovata un'altra, più lunga, che alla fine portava a questo procedimento... ho salvato, riavviato, ma non è cambiato nulla
<jester-> rizzi: yess
<jester-> rizzi: mv .mozilla .mozilla.bak
<rizzi> jester : fatto ma lo fa uguale :|
<francesc1> jester-, disinstallo prima flashplayer prima di installare la versione precedente?
<rizzi> ma che è tecnoadsl ahahaha
<jester-> rizzi: chiudi e riapri ff
<rizzi> jester : eh lo fa uguale
<jester-> non hai cancellato la .mozilla
<ExPBoy> rizzi: butta via tutto :)
<jester-> rizzi: comunque setta la home page nelle impostazioni
<rizzi> ahahahah
<rizzi> ragazzi, era impostato un proxy
<rizzi> (ma perchè?)
<ExPBoy> :(
<jester-> rizzi: se non lo sai tu
<ExPBoy> mica siamo stati noi
<jester-> rizzi: e tiha segato anche apt
<rizzi> gomblotto!
<jester-> zi si gambia la notte sola
<jester-> rizzi: lo usi solo tu il pc?
<ExPBoy> una delle caratteristiche di ubuntu
<ExPBoy> (punzioni notturne)
<aiutoplease> ho fatto come c'è scritto all'inizi, ho inserito il codice per vedere se il driver è attivo. la risposta c'è stata (sis_agp e sata_agp con relativi numeri accanto), eppure non è che ci siano altre opzioni oltre quella 640x480
<ExPBoy> aiutoplease: ripeto altro non so dirti
<rizzi> jester : si, ma nelle impostazioni di rete non c'era il proxy configurato
<aiutoplease> *sis_agp, sata_sis
<ExPBoy> non sempre l'hardware vine digerito bene da ubuntu
<jester-> aiutoplease: quanto la vuoi la risoluzione
<jester-> è vecchio e non riesce a interrogare il video
<ExPBoy> eh
<ExPBoy> lazzaro pc
<rizzi> jester : grazie di tutto
<aiutoplease> 1366x768... quella che c'era all'inizio
<jester-> aiutoplease: portabbile?
<jester-> aiutoplease: xrandr cosa rispond
<aiutoplease> non ho capito, scusami
<jester-> aiutoplease: comando xrandr nel teminale
<jester-> metti nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | aiutoplease
<ubot-it> aiutoplease: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<aiutoplease> che comando devo scrivere nel terminale?
<aiutoplease> xrandr?
<jester-> eh
<jester-> se lo dici a voce non funza
<aiutoplease> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default Screen 0: minimum 640 x 480, current 640 x 480, maximum 640 x 480 default connected primary 640x480+0+0 0mm x 0mm    640x480        73.0*
<jester-> pare che il driver linux non vada oltre
<aiutoplease> infatti non c'è alcuna opzione superiore
<aiutoplease> è solo questa quella presente
<aiutoplease> ma il mio pc supporta fino ad ALMENO 1366x768
<aiutoplease> tra l'altro è anche molto lento. ora, non che con windows fosse una scheggia, ma adesso è ancora più lento. secondo voi è dovuto proprio a questo problema, o ubuntu è troppo pesante e sarebbe meglio qualche derivata più leggere, tipo lubuntu?
<jester-> aiutoplease: linux presuppone hw compatibile e la retrocompatibilità è stata ridotta
<ExPBoy> aiutoplease: se posso ... ma come mai hai messo linux?
<jester-> sis crome e qualche altra non sono mai state ben supportate
<aiutoplease> mi piaceva l'idea che stava dietro al mondo linux. e allora ho tolto windows
<ExPBoy> aiutoplease: ecco fatto male potevi installare accanto
<aiutoplease> non uso particolari programmi con windows. per cui  ubuntu risulta un'alternativa completa
<ExPBoy> ok
<aiutoplease> mantenere 2 os, speculari per il mio utilizzo, mi sembrava senza motivo. per cui o l'uno o l'altro
<Alessio78> salve a tutti, chi mi può aiutare a far funzionare un  Adattatore Wireless NANO 150N USB EM4575 della eminent su lubuntu?
<jester-> Alessio78: non rilevato?
<Alessio78> no, non me lo vede proprio
<Alessio78> sulla partizione con xp funziona
<jester-> Alessio78: serve il driver
<jester-> pr xp e winz in generale il driver lo passa il produttore
<Alessio78> sulla scatola c'è che è supportato da linux.....ho un mini cd....ma non sò che devo fare per lubuntu
<Alessio78> jester....puoi aiutarmi?
<jester-> cosa c'è nel cd
<jester-> sul sito non c'è una cippa
<Alessio78> un exe e dei pdf
<jester-> nada circa linux?
<Alessio78> che estensione devo avere per linux?
<Python_96> ciao a tutti ho creato una web app e ora ho problema con l' sdk per quanto riguarda il pacchetto .click l'ubuntu software center mi dice che è impossibile aprire l'app come faccio?
<jester-> Alessio78: di solito mettono una cartella linux
<jester-> !chat | Python_96
<ubot-it> Python_96: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Alessio78> allora non c'è .......che pizza, ho acquistato questa chiavetta perchè la wifi del portatile non mi andava con linux....e sono da capo
<jester-> Alessio78: piati netgear o linksys
<jester-> Alessio78: famo un controllo
<jester-> Alessio78: rfkill -l
<Alessio78> Usage:	rfkill [options] command Options: 	--version	show version (0.5-1ubuntu1 (Ubuntu)) Commands: 	help 	event 	list [IDENTIFIER] 	block IDENTIFIER 	unblock IDENTIFIER where IDENTIFIER is the index no. of an rfkill switch or one of: 	<idx> all wifi wlan bluetooth uwb ultrawideband wimax wwan gps fm nfc
<jester-> Alessio78: nel paste
<jester-> Alessio78: rfkill -l  -elle
<NI-NO> salve a tutti!
<Alessio78> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7446978/
<Alessio78> jester....eccomi
<NI-NO> ho appena istallato ubuntu 13.10 su un sus eeepc con processore apu, unico problema mi riconosce soltanto 730mb di ram e devo dire che si sente
<Alessio78> jester- ci sei?
<NI-NO> certo
<jester-> Alessio78: lol -elle voleva dire che -l
<jester-> non meno uno
<NI-NO> ah ok non dicevi a me
<jester-> NI-NO: ha un giga?
<jester-> NI-NO: terminale e comando free
<NI-NO> fatto
<jester-> metti risposta nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Alessio78> jester- , scusa la mia inesperienza eheh e dammi i comandi giusti che altrimenti mi incasino :P
<jester-> NI-NO: alura la vediamo la risposta
<NI-NO> cmq il pc non è il mio ma sono sicuro abbia almeno 3 giga di ram
<jester-> Alessio78: rfkill list
<jester-> cosi è piu chiaro
<Alessio78> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7447015/
<jester-> NI-NO: eeepc ha un solo slot.
<jester-> NI-NO: di fabbrica dovrebbe essere un giga
<NI-NO> mi sembra impossibile
<jester-> Alessio78: staccala, riattaccala e fa vedere comando: dmesg
<NI-NO> guardando le specifiche su una pagina web dice che dovrebbe avere 2 giga
<jester-> mai uscito con 2 giga
<jester-> le si doveva sostituire
<jester-> ne ho uno
<Alessio78> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7447035/
<NI-NO> c'è un modo per esserne sicuri?
<jester-> Alessio78: sudo modprobe rtlwifi
<jester-> Alessio78: iwconfig
<Alessio78> jester- http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7447060/
<jester-> Alessio78: mo la vede
<jester-> ne vede 2
<jester-> Alessio78: hai una integrata anche?
<Alessio78> si
<Alessio78> ma non va
<jester-> lspci
<jester-> Alessio78: lspci | grep -i network
<Alessio78> jester- http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7447081/
<jester-> è una intel dovrebbe andare
<jester-> Alessio78: c'è la wifi nell'icona di rete?
<Alessio78> in connessioni di rete mi vede solo ethernet
<jester-> Alessio78: togli la usb e dai ancora iwconfig
<Alessio78> nelle connessioni non la vede la wifi
<Alessio78> la spia è accesa ma non va
<jester-> Alessio78: togli la usb e dai ancora iwconfig
<Alessio78> non succede niente
<jester-> da una risposta iwconfig
<jester-> metti nel paste
<Alessio78> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7447116/
<Alessio78> lo ho dato due volte il comando
<jester-> Alessio78: chiudi e riapri il temrinale
<Alessio78> jester- http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7447124/
<jester-> Alessio78: rfkill lit
<jester-> Alessio78: rfkill list
<Alessio78> jester- http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7447129/
<fra_dolcino> infatti è bloccato
<jester-> Alessio78: sudo rfkill unblock all
<jester-> Alessio78: sudo iwlist eth1 scan
<fra_dolcino> avevo lo stesso problema, quando spegnevo la wi-fi o disabilitavo la rete per qualche motivo la scheda si bloccava
<jester-> se è stata spenta in winzoz è come morta
<fra_dolcino> jester-, a me succedeva probabilmente perché era vecchia la scheda e mal supportata
<fra_dolcino> ma basta ficcarsi in testa il comando rfkill list e poi unblock all
<Alessio78> jester- http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7447154/
<jester-> Alessio78: sudo ifconfig eth1 down poi attacca la usb e controlla iwconfig
<Alessio78> a me basterebbe andasse la chiavetta della eminent
<fra_dolcino> jester-, se sei disponibile mi metto in coda per una questione nvidia lasciata in sospeso ieri sera
<jester-> fra_dolcino: avevi mica installato bombali?
<Alessio78> jester- http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7447170/
<jester-> Alessio78: sudo ifconfig eth1 down
<jester-> Alessio78: sudo iwlist wla0 scan
<Alessio78> comunque l'integrata non va nemmeno da xp.....come ha detto jester avevo disinstallato xp e poi installato lubuntu....da li morta
<fra_dolcino> jester-, come driver proprietario è installato nvidia-331 (dice testato), prima avevo installato bumblebee che dovrebbe farmi switchare da un driver all'altro in base al consumo di risorse,
<jester-> se l'avevi spenta in xp non c'è verso di rianimarla
<jester-> fra_dolcino: e perchè hai tolto bumblebee?
<fra_dolcino> jester-, non l'ho tolto, è installato
<Alessio78> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7447181/
<spillo> potenza wifi lentissima basta che mi allontano un po' dal router del condominio e si scollega. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7447179/
<jester-> fra_dolcino: ieri sera risultava installato bumblebee e il 304
<jester-> da solo non si cambia
<jester-> fra_dolcino: non va ne una ne l'altra e sul sito eminent non ci sono driver ne per winz ne per linux
<jester-> Alessio78:  non va ne una ne l'altra e sul sito eminent non ci sono driver ne per winz ne per linux
<Alessio78> ma come mai nemmeno da xp riparte?
<jester-> Alessio78: se nel cd hai i driver xp prova ad usare il wrapper
<Alessio78> i driver per xp li ho su cd.....e su xp funziona
<jester-> Alessio78: servono quelli 32 o 64 a seconda del sistema
<Alessio78> 32 semmai
<jester-> Alessio78: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Ndiswrapper
<Alessio78> wrapper
<jester-> Alessio78: hai la 32 o 64 bit
<Alessio78> 32.....processore M
<Alessio78> un vecchio centrino
<louiscesar> salve buongiorno
<jester-> Alessio78: getconf LONG_BIT
<fra_dolcino> jester-, questa è la situa http://paste.ubuntu.com/7447197/, forse c'è roba di troppo, cmq aspetto che finisci con Alessio78
<Alessio78> scusa fra_dolcino ......sono proprio incasinato
<Alessio78> con getconf LONG_BIT scrive 32
<louiscesar> sono nuovo di ubuntu. vengo da anni di xp che consideravo il miglio sistema operativo
<jester-> fra_dolcino: hai fatto casino, bumblebee va con il 304
<fra_dolcino> Alessio78, ci mancherebbe fate pure
<louiscesar> ma sono 3 sett che uso ubuntu 14 e devo dire che è un sistema egregio
<jester-> fra_dolcino: se vuoi il 331 devi togliere bumba e installare nvidia-prime ma puo risultare instabile
<fra_dolcino> jester-, faccio sempre casini, quindi basterebbe togliere il driver proposto in "hardware aggiuntivo"
<jester-> Alessio78: quindi usa i driver xp 32 bit
<Alessio78> jester- mi da 32 con quel comando, come funziona wrapper?
<fra_dolcino> jester-, oppure questa soluzione instabile...
<jester-> fra_dolcino: te l'ho spiegato piu volte
<jester-> fra_dolcino: o metti bumbeblee e i 304 o i 331 e prime
<jester-> se poi corri dietro a driver aggiuntivi fai come il cane che si morde la coda
<louiscesar> unn unico neo.. non riesco a configurare la webcam.. ho una asus usb 2.0 integrata con lo schermo... ho ance scaricato i driver ma nn riesco a installarli... per chiunque sappia il comando per installarli e potrebbe fornirmi aiuto lo sarei molto grato. ovviamente sono disposto a pagare per questo supporto
<jester-> fra_dolcino: sudo dpkg --purge bumblebee-nvidia
<Alessio78> jester- lo scarico dal software center?
<jester-> fra_dolcino: sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-331 nvidia-prime
<fra_dolcino> jester-, in effetti, solo che avevo provato a far partire un video in hd e poi ho dato sudo lshw -c display | grep driver
<fra_dolcino>  e risultava in uso i915
<jester-> Alessio78: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Ndiswrapper
<fra_dolcino> jester-, proviamo così
<jester-> Alessio78: installa ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 e segui la guida passo pasoo
<Alessio78> grazie jester- , ci provo
<Alessio78> semmai torno qui :-/
<jester-> louiscesar: installa cheese e prova a vedere si la vede
<jester-> Alessio78: segui configurazione
<fra_dolcino> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7447236/
<jester-> fra_dolcino: riavvia
<fra_dolcino> jester-, ok
<spillo> jester: sai che problema la mia broadcom puo' avere? l'altra sera l'ho installata con successo grazie a te, ma ora appena mi allontano dal router si scollega.
<jester-> spillo: allontani di quanto
<louiscesar> per jester funziona! solo che devo riformulare il quesito sulle chat (tipo chatroulette) non riesco a consentire a flash di mostrare la mia immagine
<spillo> pochi metri. due al massimo
<louiscesar> cmq jester sei molto in gamba
<spillo> il secondo portatile con win rimane connesso senza problemi
<jester-> spillo: è strana la cosa e se stai fermo funza?
<spillo> ora in questo momento funza abbastanza bene
<spillo> se mi allontanassi jester: salta
<jester-> louiscesar: destro sulla finesta flash e autorizza uso webcam
<fra_dolcino> jester-, sembra invariato output
<jester-> spillo: non so che dire che rutter hai
<fra_dolcino> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7447253/
<jester-> fra_dolcino: eh cosa dovrebbe cambiare
<spillo> e' un router di condominio e' praticamente sotto di me al piano inferiore, ma a meno di 2 metri di distanza
<fra_dolcino> jester-, ora dovrebbe comunque switchare da una scheda all'altra in base all'utilizzo?
<jester-> spillo: eh le solette hanno le armature in ferro che schermano, vai affianco del pc con winz
<jester-> fra_dolcino: lo fa da solo
<spillo> ok
<fra_dolcino> jester-, ok, quindi se io faccio partire un video in hd dovrebbe passare da intel a nvidia740m
<louiscesar> jester non mi fa cliccare sul pallino consenti ( infatti c'e la spunta su nega per questo nn va)
<jester-> fra_dolcino: si e non farti le seghe mentali perché uando winz non ti preoccupi della minchia che a
<jester-> fa
<fra_dolcino> jester-, ma io non uso winz
<jester-> louiscesar: prova in youtube
<jester-> fra_dolcino: se lo usassi non ti preoccuperesti di cosa fa il drivero
<fra_dolcino> jester-, no ma visto che ci si sono delle difficoltà di supporto con linux, me ne devo preoccupare
<jester-> fra_dolcino: prova un video in hd
<jester-> un gioco in 3 d
<fra_dolcino> e soprattutto far funzionare la prima scheda decente che ho, dal momento che prima usavo rottami
<Alessio78> jester-  ora mi uccidi :-P
<jester-> ma va?
<Alessio78> ho trovato nel cd la cartella linux :O
<jester-> lol
<jester-> Alessio78: hai gia fatto col wrapper?
<Alessio78> sono proprio negato con linux cazzarola
<fra_dolcino> jester-, ho fatto partire un video su youtube segnato come HD,
<jester-> fra_dolcino: e si vede bene?
<Alessio78> no....ho solo installato i due pacchetti e basta
<fra_dolcino> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7447286/
<jester-> fra_dolcino: lsmod | grep nvidia
<Alessio78> non sò però come si installano le cose qui....
<Alessio78> ora che ho trovato la cartella che devo fare?
<fra_dolcino> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7447296/
<jester-> fra_dolcino: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/NvidiaOptimus
<jester-> fra_dolcino: intel in uso inquanto la ritiene opportuna
<jester-> installa flightgear e vedi che fa
<fra_dolcino> jester-, dici che sarebbe il caso di far partire qualcosa di più pesante
<fra_dolcino> jester-, thanx, ora vedo cos'è sto flightgear
<jester-> o urbanterror
<louiscesar> jester ti ringrazio infinitamente. problema risolto
<louiscesar> quanto ti devo per lo scomodo?
<jester-> lol
<spillo> jester: sto chattando da quello con win.. a fianco ho quello xubuntu, nemmeno è connesso :/
<spillo> il segnale di win qui eà al massimo
<Alessio78> jester- come faccio a installare dalla cartella di linux?
<jester-> Alessio78: copia la cartella nella tua home
<jester-> dentro ci dovrebbe essere file readme e install
<spillo> da driver aggiuntivi ho provato ad abilitare: broadcom corporation bcm4311 802.11b/g WLAN ma non riesce ad applicare le modifiche
<jester-> spillo: devi disabiltare i wl
<spillo> come jester-:
<Alessio78> jester- è un archivio tar ma se tento di aprirlo con il gestore archivi mi dice che non è supportato
<jester-> spillo: sudo dpkg -l | grep bcmwl
<spillo> ok
<jester-> Alessio78: cosa c'è dentro alla cartella linux
<spillo> e reboot?
<jester-> spillo: no è solo una informazione che devo vedere
<spillo> non ha dato cambiamenti da cursore
<Alessio78> jester- un iconsa marrone che sembra uno scatolone con un piccolo cod a barre ed è nominato : 2011_0719_RT3070_RT3370_RT5370_RT5372_Linux_STA_V2[1].5.0.3_DPO
<spillo> è tornato a :$
<jester-> Alessio78: non c'è altro?
<Alessio78> no
<jester-> Alessio78: fuori dalla cartella non c'è un readme?
<jester-> da qiualche parte
<spillo> jester-: da driver aggiuntivi è comparso una voce nuova Sconosciuto:sconosciuto
<jester-> spillo: risposta la comando?
<spillo> al comando nessuna
<jester-> o tiriamo natale
<jester-> spillo: eppure quello ti avevo fatto installare
<calcidio> qualche persona sa dirmi qualcosa su avanzamento 14.04
<jester-> spillo:  dpkg -l | grep broadcom
<spillo> ok
<jester-> calcidio: avanzare da?
<calcidio> ho eseguito avanzamento e non mi fa piu loggare
<calcidio> ho avanzato da 12.04
<spillo> nessuna risposta jester-:
<jester-> calcidio: non sei il solo
<calcidio> bene!!!
<jester-> !ripristino | calcidio
<ubot-it> calcidio: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<calcidio> vado a leggere
<jester-> spillo:  dpkg -l | grep firmware-b43-installer
<spillo> senza connessione?
<spillo> ok
<jester-> spillo: che centra la connessione con dpkg
<spillo> sorry
<calcidio> in pratica è come reinstallare senza modificare la partizione home'
<Alessio78> jester- c'è un pdf dove spiega le installazioni sui vari winzoz ma non parla di linux, poi c'è una cartella chiamata acrobat, una  software dove dentro c'è quella di linux anche, poi un wizard .exe e uno .ini e un autorun.inf
<spillo> ii firmware-b43-installer     1:018-2
<spillo> all firmware installer for the b43 driver
<spillo> questa è la risp
<jester-> Alessio78: cerca bene che ci devono essere le istro per linux
<jester-> spillo: c'è ma forse serve il wl
<jester-> spillo: sei connesso?
<spillo> no, nn riesce nemmeno a trovare la connessione ora :/
<jester-> spillo: spostati
<spillo> non ne trova nessuna di 3 che questo win trova
<jester-> prima eri connesso
<jester-> o no
<spillo> prima ti stavo scrivendo da xubuntu si ero connesso
<jester-> rivai nel posto di prima
<spillo> ci sono già è lunico dove si conetteva
<jester-> riavvia
<spillo> ok
<jester-> spillo: http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/restricted/b/bcmwl/bcmwl-kernel-source_6.30.223.141+bdcom-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<jester-> spillo: hai una 64 bit vero?
<spillo> yep
<jester-> pialo e portalo in ubuntu
<jester-> poi
<sergios> salve  a tutti, ho un problema sul mio dell inspiron 15r con installato ubuntustudio 13.10 in dual boot con windows 7. Vengo e mi spiego: a seguito di alcuni aggiornamenti recenti (uno o due mesi al massimo) ho tiscontrato uno strano biip all'avvio del computer, sono cinque bip vicini e una pausa così sempre finchè non lo spengo. Se avvio tutto  ma il bip continua in maniera inquietante tanto da doverlo spegnere.
<sergios>  Se invece avvio con winzozz il bip smette O_o secondo voi cosa potrebbe essere? bios, grub?
<jester-> spillo: sudo gpkg --purge firmware-b43-installer
<jester-> spillo: quindi doppio click sul deb copiato
<Alessio78> jester- ma sai che spigaziioni di linux nemmeno l'ombra?
<spillo> ok
<jester-> Alessio78: strano
<Alessio78> xp, vista, win 7 e 8 ........e basta
<jester-> Alessio78: ls linux
<jester-> o ls Linux
<Alessio78> ?
<jester-> Alessio78: non c'è un file .sh
<Alessio78> no
<jester-> nel cd
<spillo> comando gpkg non trovato jester-:
<jester-> spillo: dpkg
<spillo> ok ora faccio doppio clikk
<spillo> installato reboot?
<jester-> yess
<spillo> ok
<Alessio78> jester- qui ci sono i driver ma su linux è lo stesso pacchetto che ho sul cd.....che devo fare?  http://www.eminent-online.com/it/product/1129/3/EM4575-overview.html
<spillo> non copare wifi abilitata da gestore reti
<spillo> da driver aggiuntivi non c'è più broadcom solo AMD/ATI
<spillo> jester-: ora non funziona più la wifi
<jester-> Alessio78: vai col wrapper che il driver è un casino pazzesco
<Alessio78> ok
<jester-> spillo: ieconfig
<spillo> ok
<jester-> spillo: iwconfig
<spillo> etho0 e lo niente wlan0
<jester-> spillo: sudo modprobe wl
<spillo> il cursore si è bloccato
<jester-> sudo wlan0 up
<jester-> spillo: si è installato il deb wl?
<spillo> no
<spillo> è sempre fermo
<spillo> il deb di prima da os
<spillo> ?
<jester-> spillo: quando hai fatto doppio click sul deb
<spillo> si installazione completata si
<spillo> ora però sudo modprobe wl si è bloccato
<jester-> è strano che non vada
<spillo> è sceso di una riga ed è fermo
<jester-> hai tolto  sudo dpkg --purge firmware-b43-installer
<spillo> passaggi precedenti si
<spillo> vuoi che ripeta tutto?
<jester-> no
<spillo> ok
<jester-> spillo: rfkill list
<spillo> da nuovo terminale lasciando questo andare?
<jester-> contro-c
<jester-> control-c
<spillo> ok
<spillo> da solo bluetooth no la wireless
<spillo> e cmq no no nessuno yes
<jester-> dpkg -l | grep bcmwl
<spillo> ok
<spillo> ii bcmwl-kernelsource     6.30.223.141+bdcom-0ubuntu2
<spillo> amd64  broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driver source
<jester-> spillo: hai ancora la cartella nella home del firmware?
<jester-> bisogna rimettere quello di prima
<spillo> si quella fattagg prima?
<jester-> quella fatta l'altra sera
<spillo> wl pasta ecc ecc?
<jester-> si
<spillo> si sono nella home ma nn nella cartella.. mi avevi detto di torglierla e li ho lasciati li
<spillo> toglierli*
<Alessio78> jester-  il problemna è che come driver per xp mi da un eseguibile .exe..... che faccio, metto quello nella cartella driver?
<jester-> Alessio78: lo devi estrarre con winzip
<spillo> con il file tar.bz2 pure
<jester-> spillo: c'è o no la cartella broadcom-wl-5.100.138
<spillo> yep
<spillo> config linux e readme
<jester-> spillo: cd broadcom-wl-5.100.138/linux
<spillo> da terminale?
<jester-> sudo b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware wl_apsta.o
<jester-> e da dove se no
<spillo> lol
<spillo> una volta dapo il primo codice cd sono nella cartella, dò il secondo comando sudo dice Cannot open input file wl_apsta.o
<jester-> scrivi bene
<jester-> sei nella linux?
<spillo> si
<spillo> asp controllo se ho scritto bene
<spillo> ho scritto bene
<jester-> spillo: sei nella linux?
<spillo> che intendi jester-:
<jester-> col terminale
<spillo> si ora si
<spillo> ho capigto che intendevi
<franko> salve ho installato il doppio sistema operativo win 7 e ubuntu quando avvio ubuntu ogni tanto ma non sempre mi escono delle scritte che non riesco a copiare e poi mi appare il logo e mi dice di premere f per irsolvere l'errore di mount o premere s premo f si riavvia e poi dopo va tutto bene ma non riesco a capire perchè fa cosi
<jester-> spillo:  sudo b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware wl_apsta.o
<spillo> non riesco
<jester-> madu
<jester-> chiudi e riapri il terminale
<spillo> ok
<jester-> spillo: cd broadcom-wl-5.100.138/linux
<jester-> cd brad tab
<spillo> ok nn ero in linux, ho dato anche sudo
<spillo> ora è andato a buon fine
<jester-> madu ma
<spillo> scusa, ho 14 anni che pretendi
<jester-> hai linux$ nel prompt?
<jester-> spillo: appunto
<spillo> ora ho linux
<jester-> spillo:  sudo b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware wl_apsta.o
<spillo> si si ho dato pure questo comando, è bastato tornare su due volte con le freccette e ho dato invio
<jester-> vedi che li ompari i trick
<spillo> ha finito di estrarre
<spillo> yep lol
<spillo> grazie per avermi iniziato jester-:
<spillo> come procedo ora?
<jester-> spillo: sudo dpkp --purge broadcom-sta-*
<jester-> giusto per essere sicuri
<spillo> sempre da dentro linux?
<spillo> o ctrl +c?
<jester-> a dpkg non frega dove sei
<spillo> ok
<jester-> a meno devi installare un pacchetto con -i
<spillo> non trova il nome pacchetto valito
<jester-> ok sudo reboot
<spillo> ok
<spillo> nel frattempo, dpkg che mi rappresenta da terminale?
<jester-> !dpkg
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'dpkg'
<jester-> dpkg è il demone che fa tutto
<spillo> !dpkg
<jester-> installa disinstalla purga
<spillo> ok
<spillo> normale che il reboot si sia impallato? ci stò mettendo a spegnersi
<spillo> stà*
<spillo> ok acceso
<spillo> jester-: ma la wifi non è ancora visibile
<jester-> spillo: strano
<jester-> lo era prima
<spillo> si
<spillo> ho dato anche un wlan0 up ma nn trova wlan0
<jester-> spillo: fai un bel ripristino che li è successo altro
<jester-> spillo: poi rifai installi il cutter ed estrai
<jester-> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<spillo> provo a seguire il ripristino poi per cutter mi serve una mano lol
<spillo> Al termine della procedura i programmi installati in precedenza dall'utente saranno nuovamente presenti sul sistema. ma anche i miei file personali?
<jester-> spillo: dovresti averlo li nella home
<jester-> come il driver
<spillo> ok se la metto in home nn si cancella
<jester-> ripristino non cancella sostituisce il sistema
<spillo> ok stò avviando questo riprostino
<spillo> jester-: la voce aggiorna non c'è solamente che installa 14.04 a fianco di 14.04 ...
<jester-> merd
<jester-> vai in installazione
<jester-> arriva la partizionamento
<spillo> cioè, premo avanti su questo procedimento?
<jester-> se non c'è aggiorna
<jester-> bisogna  fare a mano
<spillo> ho 146 gb in home..rimangono si?!
<jester-> spillo: hai la home separata?
<spillo> no
<jester-> ok
<jester-> arriva al partizionamento
<jester-> spillo: hai solo ubuntu nel pc?
<spillo> si solo ubuntu
<jester-> ok
<jester-> quindi sarà su sda1
<spillo> seleziono altro e vado avanti dal menu?
<jester-> si altro
<spillo> si lo è da quello che mi ricordo
<jester-> spillo: doversti veder la ext4
<spillo> sono in ext4
<spillo> la vedo
<jester-> sda1?
<spillo> si
<jester-> spillo: vai sopra e in modifica o change che sia
<riccardo_> dovrei installare ubuntu su un netbook senza lettore cd..qual'è il modo più semplice?
<spillo> ok modifica partizione
<jester-> !usb | riccardo_
<ubot-it> riccardo_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<jester-> spillo: occhio adesso: usare come ext4 jurnaled
<spillo> mi dà la dimensione e sotto usare come .
<spillo> ok
<jester-> spillo: montare come /
<riccardo_> grazie!
<jester-> spillo: NON SPUNTARE FORMATTARE
<spillo> ext4 con journaling è simile ma nn uguale.. va bene lo stesso?
<jester-> o perdi tutto
<reason_UBUNTU> potreste dirmi come installare da zero togliendo windows seven?
<jester-> spillo: si
<spillo> ok non seleziono formattare
<spillo> ok
<jester-> !installazione | reason_UBUNTU
<ubot-it> reason_UBUNTU: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<reason_UBUNTU> si ma volevo sapere se ubuntu procede ad una formattazion elenta!
<jester-> reason_UBUNTU: sceglierai di usare tutto il disco
<spillo> jester-: ci sono ..
<spillo> premo ok?
<jester-> spillo: fatto ?
<jester-> spillo: vai avanti
<spillo> è in "clessidra"
<spillo> ci vuole un pò credo
<Mac89> salve, su questo canale si può chiedere supporto per le derivate?
<spillo> ok ha finito ..vado premendo su installa?
<jester-> Mac89: yess che non siano mint e mjorana
<jester-> spillo: yess
<Mac89> jester-: no, parlavo di lubuntu
<jester-> Mac89: lubuntu ok
<spillo> non è stato definito alcun file system di root correggere questo problema dal menù di partizionamento
<sergios> salve a tutti, vorrei reinstallare lubuntu a seguito di errori che non so/voglio risolvere su un netbook asus eeepc 1025c con processore dual core atom n2600, mi consigliate 64 o 32 bit?
<Mac89>  salve avrei bisogno di una mano, dopo l'aggiornamento di versione di lubuntu il desktop non si avvia più per capirci grub avvia la distro, compare il logo rimane per un paio di secondi poi scompare, schermo nero e da li non da più cenni di vita
<reason_UBUNTU> spillo http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione
<jester-> spillo: in modifica deve settare moentare come /  non fomattare usare ext4
<reason_UBUNTU> in alternativa usa un terminal senza installazione grafica
<reason_UBUNTU> monti il tutto da lì
<jester-> reason_UBUNTU: non sovrapporti per coresia
<spillo> ok ho messo / come detto jester-:
<franko> cè qualcuno che puo aiutare me perfavore ??
<jester-> franko: dica
<reason_UBUNTU> dimmi franko
<franko> ho installato il doppio sistema operativo win 7 e ubuntu quando avvio ubuntu ogni tanto ma non sempre mi escono delle scritte che non riesco a copiare e poi mi appare il logo e mi dice di premere f per irsolvere l'errore di mount o premere s premo f si riavvia e poi dopo va tutto bene ma non riesco a capire perchè fa cosi
<Alessio78> jester- ho provato con winzip da windows e per windows è un autoinstallante, non riesco a dirare fuori in singoli driver :-/
<reason_UBUNTU> edita grub franko
<franko> che devo fare??
<jester-> franko: mi sa che hai un hd malandato
<reason_UBUNTU> jester- no franko non ha 1 HD malandato
<reason_UBUNTU> franko hai installato ubuntu dopo windows?
<franko> non penso perchè da win mi dice tramite deflaggler che l'hd è in buona salute
<reason_UBUNTU> ...prima franko?
<franko> si
<franko> ma prima
<franko> non faceva cosi
<franko> lo ha fatto una volta ogni tanto
<franko> ma non sempre
<franko> ad esempio ieri l'ho riavviato 2 volte
<franko> ma non mi ha dato
<spillo> scusate, su device per l'installazione del boot loader: devo cambiare con /dev/sda1 14.04 LTS(14.04) perchè al momento ho ATA WDC WD5000BEVT-7 (500.1 GB)
<franko> questi errori
<franko> il grub gia lo tengo
<franko> e mi fa seleziona ubuntu law latency e il normale e poi windows
<franko> dimenticavo
<franko> ho ubuntu studio
<jester-> franko: facile che hd ha settori danneggianti
<franko> su gparted non mi compare nessun errore
<franko> faccio lo scandisk da win per ripare i settori o posso usare un programma da ubuntu per i settori danneggiati ??
<jester-> spillo: non toccare per il boot loader
<spillo> ok ho proseguito come era da default e ora sta facendo l'install
<franko> ??
<jester-> franko: lo deci fare da live
<franko> da live ??
<jester-> sudo fsck -c /dev/sdquelcheè
<spillo> jester-: ha finito l'install, nn mi ricordavo che avevo ubuntu 14.04 installato e ora mi ritrovo ubuntu14.04 invece che xubuntu ma nn è un problema. i file sono salavti e sono tutti in home ottimo,
<jester-> è piu bella ubuntu
<spillo> ahah ok ci avevo fatto l'abitudine a xubuntu
<spillo> ora dicevi da cutter?
<jester->               installa fw cutter
<spillo> da live dove lo trovo?
<jester->                   devi riavviare
<jester-> nel istea instalalto
<spillo> questi jester-: /pool/main/b/b43-fwcutter e /pool/main/p/patchdel?
<jester-> spillo: hai il deb?
<spillo> quello di prima? si ce l'ho in home
<spillo> si si dentro mani/b si c'è
<spillo> lo sto installando
<spillo> non c'è main/p/patchdel
<jester->                non serve
<spillo> ok
<spillo> ho installato fwcutter
<jester-> adessi riprendi i comandi nel terminale e fai il resto
<jester-> cd etc etc
<spillo> da sudo b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware wl_apsta.o?
<jester-> spillo: prima devi andare nella linux
<spillo> si infatti, ho già fatto, sono al reboot
<spillo> jester-: la wifi è disponibile ora, ma non trova le reti come prima
<jester-> spillo: boh è stano la broadcom del tuo tipo col firm installato funza bene
<jester-> spillo: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<spillo> ok
<jester-> spillo: e controlla rfkill list
<spillo> ok sono tutte no i rfkill il codice scan mi dice wlan0  interface doesn't support scanning: network is down
<spillo> su rfkill ora cmq compare la wireless
<jester-> no blocked?
<spillo> no blocked
<jester-> fa lo scan?
<spillo> no
<spillo> su driver aggiuntivi broadcom è deselezionato cmq
<jester-> spillo: perchè non lo haimesso da li
<spillo> ci stò provando ma non lo attiva
<jester-> spillo: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<spillo> stessa risposta
<spillo> wlan0  interface doesn't support scanning: network is down
<jester-> con winz sei connesso allo stesso router?
<spillo> si
<jester-> guarda in /lib/firmware se c'è la cartella b43
<spillo> c'è
<jester-> hai riavviato dopo apasta?
<spillo> si
<jester-> nell'icona di rete la vede?
<spillo> no
<jester-> guarda nel cd se trovi linux-firmware-nonfree
<jester-> dovrei vedere cosa risponde dmesg
<spillo> ok ti posto qui appena possibile.. per linux-firmware-dove in che cartella del live lo trovo?
<jester-> boh cera
<jester-> cerca
<spillo> non lo trovo
<spillo> non esiste, ho cercato
<jester-> vedi se riesci a farmi vedere dmesg
<spillo> ok
<spillo> te lo posto ma è tutto failed to switch to core1
<spillo> moolte righe
<spillo> per essere precisi ssb: Failed to switch to core 1
<spillo> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7447990/
<jester-> spillo: solo quella roba li?
<spillo> yep
<jester-> spillo: hai una sd attaccata?
<spillo> avevo una usb attaccata poi ho postato il codice dmesg a te e ho docuto staccarla
<jester-> prova a ridarlo a vedere se è uguaòe
<spillo> ridato uguale
<jester-> se si hai una periferica a bottane
<spillo> mmm
<jester-> spillo: touch /forcefsck e riavvia che fa lo scandisk
<spillo> ok
<jester-> spillo: sudo prima
<spillo> ok
<spillo> ascolta, nn sò che cosa gli sia successo prima che dassi il sudo mi ha preso la rete
<jester-> eh
<spillo> ho messo la pass e sono online
<jester-> classico
<jester-> da hw sminchiato
<jester-> spillo: prova a ridare dmesg
<spillo> ok
<spillo> ha dato le righe con un messaggio diverso ora
<spillo> te le posto?
<jester-> periferica ciucca, forse la stessa scheda, va e non va
<jester-> spillo: sempre uguale?
<spillo> no diversissime
<jester-> bè mettilo sul paste
<spillo> ok
<spillo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7448037/
<jester-> spillo: forse era la usb collegata farlocca
<jester-> spillo: adesso risulta normale se lo rifà hai qualcosa del pc che non va
<spillo> ok
<Spillo2> jester-: funziona ma nn troppo bene
<Furetto> salve
<jester-> Spillo2: in toeira no nc'è altro da fare, in pratica, ripeto, facile qualcosa di guasto
<Spillo2> ok grazie lo stesso per il momento
<jester-> Spillo2: sudo touch /forcefsck e riavvia
<Spillo2> ok ci provo
<jester-> dopo di che fatto tutto
<Furetto> buona sera a tutti
<Furetto> sono nuovissimo
<spillo> ok ti saluto da qui
<spillo> grazie infinite jester-: impeccabile
<jester-> Furetto: beato te
<Furetto> sto provando ubuntu su virtual  x la prima volta
<Furetto> grazie jester
<Furetto> ma nuovo si x linux ma vecchietto di eta'
<Furetto> :)
<Furetto> a quanto pare jester mi sa che ne sai abbastanza. posso farti una domanda?
<jester-> certo
<Furetto> ok grazie
<Furetto> dunque vorrei sapere se ce qualche versione di irc/mirc o come si vuol chiamare che faccia da bot.
<jester-> Furetto: xchat il piu usato, kvirc il piu tamarro
<jester-> quassel
<Furetto> jester non devo fare il tamarro mi servirebbero x gestire un chan
<jester-> Furetto: poi se spieghi il faccia da bot
<jester-> Furetto: i client menzionati sopra
<Furetto> ok capito. allora vedo di trovare  quassel cosi lo provo
<jester-> sudo apt-get install quassel
<Furetto> ok perfetto
<Furetto> :)
<Furetto> ci provo grazie
<jester-> konversation il piu fatto bene
<Furetto> scusami se disturbo ma sai x me e proprio nuova la situazione
<Furetto> dunque mi consigli konversation
<jester-> come dire mi consigli la bionda o la rossa
<Mr> da quando ho installato ubuntu 14.04 il pc mi si spenge da solo prima con windows non mi ci faceva
<jester-> prova xchat il piu semplice affidabile e supporta parecchi plugin
<Furetto> la rossa e da provare di sicuro ha qualkosa di diverso dalla bionda :)
<Furetto> ok dai scarico anche xchat
<Furetto> grazie
<gnomeOne> hola
<gnomeOne> qualcuno conosce/usa "systemback"?
<calimero8282> buonasera
<calimero8282> ciao krabador
<calimero8282> ho comprato il cavo hdmi ma niente, la scheda audio non vuole proprio funzionare
<calimero8282> non c'è un modo per disabilitare completamente l hdmi?
<krabador> calimero8282, sudo gedit ~/.asoundrc
<krabador> calimero8282, pastebin
<calimero8282> sudo: gedit: command not found
<calimero8282> io ho lubu 14.04
<calimero8282> leafpad?
<krabador> sudo leafpad, si
<calimero8282> visto mi ricordo :)
<calimero8282> è vuoto
<krabador> calimero8282, ti avevo mandato un paste, da copiare e salvare al suo interno
<krabador> prima di andare
<calimero8282> ma io ho formattato perchè volevo dividere /home da /
<krabador> calimero8282, ok, rimandami aplay -l
<calimero8282> ok
<calimero8282> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<calimero8282> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7448513/ krabador
<krabador> calimero8282, non ti vede piu' l'integrata
<calimero8282> io non l ho disabilitata dal bios
<calimero8282> è strano
<krabador> allora è partita
<calimero8282> nono
<calimero8282> perchè quando tolgo la scheda video l audio parte
<krabador> e quando te la vedeva poteva essere malfunzionante
<krabador> sono anche 2 irq diversi
<calimero8282> ma quando tolgo la scheda video l audio parte
<calimero8282> mmm e quindi che devo fare?
<calimero8282> scusami krabador, io ho chiesto pure stamattina a un mio amico che è informatico e lavora a roma e m ha detto che se la scheda audio funziona quando la scheda video è tolta allora non dovrebbe essere danneggiata
<calimero8282> purtroppo sull hdmi non m ha saputo aiutare in questo caso specifico anche perchè usa mac
<krabador> calimero8282, se usi l'ombrello quando piove, non ti bagni
<calimero8282> e sa poco di lionux
<krabador> calimero8282, sudo lshw -C sound
<calimero8282> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7448559/
<krabador> calimero8282, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1265611
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 1265611 in alsa-driver "No sound with HDA Intel, VIA VT8237A/VT8251, kernel 3.12" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<krabador> mi dispiace
<calimero8282> è un bug?
<krabador> calimero8282, si, ufficiale
<calimero8282> e che bips :(
<calimero8282> soldi buttati
<calimero8282> per la scheda video
<krabador> calimero8282, no, non sono soldi buttati per la scheda video
<calimero8282> ma se compro una scheda audio dovrebbe andare?
<calimero8282> ho visto schede usb
<calimero8282> mi sposto su chat?
<calimero8282> così lascio lo spazio ad altri
<krabador> calimero8282, fai prima a provare un kernel nuovo, o installare una versione precedente del sistema , finquando non risolvono il bug nella linea ufficiale del kernel di distribuzione
<calimero8282> ma ti volevo chiedere
<calimero8282> io ora sono in hdmi
<calimero8282> posso disabilitare dal bios la scheda audio della mb?
<calimero8282> non ho capito bene come funge l hdmi
<krabador> calimero8282, tanto non ti funziona
<calimero8282> nono non per questa versione
<calimero8282> in generale per  capire l'hdmi
<calimero8282> se io disattivo l audio della madre dal bios cmq attraverso l hdmi collegato al televisore dovrei sentire il suono?
<krabador> calimero8282, se selezionata, e funzionante, si
<calimero8282> quindi con lhdmi non serve l udio della scheda madre giusto?
<calimero8282> audio
<calimero8282> io come schermo ho una tv
<krabador> calimero8282, il monitor che usi per questo sistema, è un televisore, con hdmi?
<calimero8282> si
<krabador> e allora attacca pure l'hdmi
<calimero8282> ma è già attaccato
<calimero8282> ieri l ho comprata
<calimero8282> il cavo hdmi
<calimero8282> sto utilizzando solo il cavo hdmi
<calimero8282> non ho attaccato le casse
<krabador> calimero8282, alsa-mixer, premi f6 e di quante voci hai selezionabili
<calimero8282> solo 1
<calimero8282> hda nvidia
<calimero8282> sta predefinito e 0
<krabador> !imagebin | calimero8282
<ubot-it> calimero8282: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<calimero8282> krabador:  sta solo hda invidia
<krabador> calimero8282, selezionala e manda uno screen di alsamixer
<calimero8282> ok
<calimero8282> aspè krabador  come faccio a utilizzare scrot seil terminale è occupato?
<krabador> calimero8282, ctrl shift t , ed apri un'altra tab
<calimero8282> okkk
<calimero8282> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<calimero8282> http://imagebin.org/310249 krabador
<calimero8282> krabador:  ma se installo lubuntu 12.04 funziona?
<krabador> calimero8282, non stai leggendo di la, vero?
<calimero8282> ah no sorry
<makouma> buona sera a voi tutti
<makouma> vorrei chiedere il vostro aiuto su questo problema
<makouma> non riesco a istalare gli aggiornamenti
<makouma> mi chiedono di autentificaremi
<makouma> ma quando la faccio, mi dicono che l'autentifacazione è falita
<krabador> makouma, va inserita la password , inserita durante l'installazione
<makouma> che problema potrebbe essere e come risolverlo?
<makouma> grazie tanto!!!
<krabador> makouma, hai la password, al login ?
<makouma> si
<makouma> per altre cose fa bene
<makouma> ma per gli aggiornamenti no
<krabador> è la stessa password, che inserisci al login
<spartacus_72> sera
<makouma> si spartacus
<makouma> ma non son che cosa sta succendo
<spartacus_72> makouma, ??
<krabador> makouma, hai altre domande?
<makouma> cioè, con lo stesso password, riesco altre cose ma con gli aggiornamenti, no rege nulla
<krabador> makouma, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<krabador> !pastebin | makouma
<ubot-it> makouma: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<makouma> grazie @ubot-it
<makouma> lo provo
<krabador> makouma, incolla il risultato in http://paste.ubuntu.com/, premi paste, ed incolla il link risultante
<krabador> qui
<cottontouch> ciao a voi :)
<krabador> salve
<makouma> GRAZIE A VOI E BUONA SERATA!!
<Simodium> buonasera
<Simodium> ho un problema con l'installazione, posso linkare direttamente il thread in cui lo descrivo? (è corto)
<krabador> Simodium, descrivi direttamente il problema
<Simodium> ok
<Simodium> in pratica volevo installare trusty thar
<Simodium> quando faccio partire il live su chiavetta usb, dopo un po' la grafica si sballa e tutto il sistema si impalla
<Simodium> sul forum mi han detto che probabilmente ha a che fare con i driver grafici
<Simodium> dunque ho fatto partire il live con parametro nomodeset
<Simodium> e il problema non si è ripresentato
<Simodium> ora, volendo re-installare il s.o., come faccio ad evitare che non mi si impalli una volta installato?
<Simodium> (l'ho effettivamente installato, ma per via di questo problema è inutilizzabile)
<Simodium> diciamo che ad ogni sessione ho pochi minuti di autonomia, prima che cominci a stravolgersi la grafica e bloccarsi
<krabador> Simodium, puoi tranquillamente imporre, una volta installato, in grub il parametro nomodeset
<Simodium> ah, non lo sapevo
<Simodium> e poi con calma posso cercare i driver appropriati?
<Simodium> no perché... nomodeset impedisce che il pc si blocchi, ma il sistema è abbastanza lento
<krabador> Simodium, di che hardware parliamo
<Simodium> non obsoleto
<Simodium> cpu intel dual core 2.20 ghz
<Simodium> ram 4 giga, 2 banchi da 2
<krabador> scheda video
<Simodium> scheda video nvidia geforce 8600 gt
<ZEUSS74> Buonasera avrei un piccolo problema.
<Simodium> ovviamente sulla 12.04 non mi dava problemi
<lubunturisoluzio> salve. ho appena installato lubuntu, ma ho dei problemi con la risoluzione dello schermo. ho un asus k50c con scheda video sis 771/671. la risoluzione nativa del pc è di 1366x780, ma il pc mi dà come unica opzione 6XXx.4XX. qualcuno può aiutarmi per aumentare la risoluzione? grazie!
<lubunturisoluzio> nessuno sa dirmi nulla?
<ZEUSS74> salv, ho fatto l'aggiornamento da U 13 a 14 ma mi ha cancellato i doceumtni sulla scrivania, c'è modo di recuperarli? facendo il semplice aggiorna,mento alla nuova versione non avrebbe dovuto conservare tutti i file? grazie per la gentile assitenza.
<jester-> ZEUSS74: se hai avanzato da gestore aggiornamenti non cancella
<lubunturisoluzio> salve. ho appena installato lubuntu, ma ho dei problemi con la risoluzione dello schermo. ho un asus k50c con scheda video sis 771/671. la risoluzione nativa del pc è di 1366x780, ma il pc mi dà come unica opzione 6XXx.4XX. qualcuno può aiutarmi per aumentare la risoluzione? grazie!
<jester-> lubunturisoluzio: apri un terminale
<lubunturisoluzio> lxterm va bene?
<jester-> basta che sia un terminale e dai lsmod | grep sis
<lubunturisoluzio> c'è un output. sulla carta la scheda video è attiva
<jester-> se vedi è attiva
<jester-> cosa risponde
<lubunturisoluzio> sis_agp 13091 1
<lubunturisoluzio> sata_sis 12711 3
<lubunturisoluzio> basta!
<lubunturisoluzio> che mi dici?
<jester-> lubunturisoluzio: xfce?
<jester-> o lubuntu
<lubunturisoluzio> ...? non ho capito
<lubunturisoluzio> lubuntu
<jester-> come si chiama l'editor
<lubunturisoluzio> che intendi? scusa, non sono pratico
<jester-> l'editor = applicazione per editare testi
<lubunturisoluzio> leafpad
<jester-> lubunturisoluzio: sudo leafpad /etc/X11/xorg.conf   dovrebbe aprire un file vuoto
<lubunturisoluzio> questo comando lo devo scrivere nel terminal? o nell'editor di testi?
<lubunturisoluzio> ok
<lubunturisoluzio> terminal
<lubunturisoluzio> capito
<lubunturisoluzio> si è aperto
<jester-> lubunturisoluzio: incollaci http://paste.ubuntu.com/7449364/
<lubunturisoluzio> devo mettere salva o salva con nome?
<lubunturisoluzio> io ho messo salva e basta e ho chiuso. ora sto riavviando. ho fatto bene? o dovevo fare diversamente?
<jester-> lubunturisoluzio: salva il nome lo ha gia ed xorg.conf
<jester-> lubunturisoluzio: riavvia e vediamo che fa
<lubunturisoluzio> riavviato
<lubunturisoluzio> non fa nulla
<lubunturisoluzio> sempre uguale
<jester-> lubunturisoluzio: sempre uguale?
<lubunturisoluzio> solo la 6XXx4XX come risoluzione
<lubunturisoluzio> non c'è altra opzione
<jester-> lubunturisoluzio: penso sia il driver, provato a vedere sul sito sis se c'è qualcosa
<jester-> lubunturisoluzio: il file avrebbe dovuto ovviare ma se il driver non tira c'è un casso da fare
<lubunturisoluzio> con ubuntu avevo lo stesso problema. e l'avevo risolto aprendo lo stesso identico file che mi hai fatto aprire tu, ed inserendo degli altri codice. e aggiungeva "se ci sono problemi con la risoluzione, sostiture la parola sis con vesa". ho fatto, ed effettivamente avevo altri risoluzioni. il problema è che era lento. e ho letto infatti che i vesa non hanno accellerazione grafica
<jester-> lubunturisoluzio: eh vesa è universale
<jester-> prova
<jester-> lubunturisoluzio: per la precisione è vesafb
<lubunturisoluzio> là c'era scritto vesa e basta... io così misi, e così funzionò.
<jester-> lubunturisoluzio: il modulo vesa in quasti kernel è vesafb
<lubunturisoluzio> guarda, ho messo vesa. ho riavviato, e mi è spuntata la 800x600... devo rifare comunque e rimettere vesafb?
<jester-> lubunturisoluzio: si va a tentativi
<jester-> lubunturisoluzio: xrandr
<lubunturisoluzio> cosa "xrandr"?
<lubunturisoluzio> ho fatto. mi ha dato l'output. che vuoi sapere?
<jester-> lubunturisoluzio: c'è altra risoluzione?
<lubunturisoluzio> screen 0:min 640x480, current 800x 600, max 800x600
<jester-> lubunturisoluzio: prova cole vesafb
<lubunturisoluzio> stranamente ho riaperto il file. ma mentre prima ho potuto fare la modifica, adesso il file non c'è. me ne ha aperto un altro
<jester-> lubunturisoluzio: sudo leafpad e vacci
<jester-> cioè sudo mousepad
<lubunturisoluzio> no no, avevo sbagliato il comando
<lubunturisoluzio> ecco perchè
<lubunturisoluzio> comunque ho fatto la modifica. sto riavviando. ma mi sa che con lubuntu 800x600 va già bene
<lubunturisoluzio> con vesafb con va
<lubunturisoluzio> c'è solo la 6XXx4XX
<lubunturisoluzio> ultima cosa. dopodiché chiudo e ti ringrazio. skype, posso scaricarlo direttamente dal sito, mettendo la versione per ubuntu (multiarch) o devo farlo in altro modo?
<jester-> lubunturisoluzio: devi abilitare i parteners e lo metti da repo
<lubunturisoluzio> puoi spiegarmi come si fa, od allegarmi una guida?
<jester-> partners e indipendenti
<jester-> lubunturisoluzio:  sudo software-properties-gtk
<lubunturisoluzio> poi?
<jester-> lubunturisoluzio: altro software
<jester-> metti la spunta a partenr e indipendenti
<lubunturisoluzio> sì
<jester-> lubunturisoluzio: chiudi e ok ad aggiorna
<lubunturisoluzio> aggiorna in che senso?
<jester-> lubunturisoluzio: hai messo le spunte?
<lubunturisoluzio> ah ok, si aggiorna solo. scusa, non seguivo.
<lubunturisoluzio> si, le ho messe a tutte tranne che a cdrom: etc...etc...
<lubunturisoluzio> ho chiuso e aggiornato. ora?
<jester-> lubunturisoluzio: sudo apt-get install sskype
<jester-> lubunturisoluzio: sudo apt-get install skype
<jester-> s sola
<lubunturisoluzio> mi dice di provare con apt get senza pacchetti
<lubunturisoluzio> come devo fare?
<lubunturisoluzio> vabbè
<lubunturisoluzio> io devo staccare
<lubunturisoluzio> ricontrollo dopo
<lubunturisoluzio> vediamo se ci sei
<lubunturisoluzio> grazie mille per l'aiuto. gentilissimo!
<lubunturisoluzio> grazie tante
<lubunturisoluzio> a presto
<jester-> caveat-: 25 è 1/4
<jester-> meno di 1/3
<Simodium> salve
<Simodium> sono riuscito a risolvere il problema di prima, cioè ubuntu che si impallava
<Simodium> era colpa del driver grafico
<jester-> Simodium: di solito quello è
<Simodium> ora ho installato quello giusto
<Simodium> però se adesso volessi re-installare il sistema...
<Simodium> come faccio a includere il driver già nell'installazione?
<Simodium> c'è un modo?
<Simodium> o posso farlo solo una volta installato?
<Simodium> altra domanda: supponiamo che, in fase di installazione, io voglia far coincidere la cartella predefinita "Video" (nella mia home) con una partizione
<Simodium> come punto di mount devo mettere /home/Video oppure /home/simone/Video? (simone è il mio nome utente)
<Simodium> anyone?
<krabador> Simodium, quando vai in Video, hai mai premuto ctrl l, nel gestore files?
<Simodium> uhm
<Simodium> quindi suppongo la seconda
<Simodium> e per una partizione di home basta mettere /home ?
<Simodium> no, /home/simone
<krabador> Simodium, no, solo /home
<Simodium> ah
<krabador> Simodium, poi il sistema ci crea dentro simone
<Simodium> giusto
<Simodium> giusto
<krabador> Simodium, la home separata ha molti vantaggi
<Simodium> sì, lo so, lo faccio sempre
<krabador> e allora come mai hai chiesto?
<Simodium> se invece volessi collegarla adesso? devo lavorare su fstab?
<Simodium> è che non mi ricordo mai il percorso...
<Simodium> e non è che installo il so una volta al mese :)
<krabador> Simodium, non compri una macchina una volta al mese, ma sai come si guida
<Simodium> non mi sembra un'analogia molto appropriata, ma ci sto
<krabador> Simodium, per farlo adesso, puoi provare a linkare l'attuale home alla partizione in cui vuoi creare la home
<krabador> e farla montare in avvio in fstab
<Simodium> la partizione esiste già, è appunto la mia vecchia home
<Simodium> ma dato che ho sbagliato il punto di mount, adesso mi ritrovo una home "di default"
<krabador> Simodium, se l'installazione l'hai appena fatta, ti consiglierei di rifarla
<krabador> con i punti di mount giusti
<Simodium> infatti penso di rifarla
<Simodium> già che ci sei, potresti rispondere all'altra domanda?
<Simodium> [00:34] <Simodium> però se adesso volessi re-installare il sistema... [00:34] <Simodium> come faccio a includere il driver già nell'installazione? [00:34] <Simodium> c'è un modo? [00:34] <Simodium> o posso farlo solo una volta installato?
<krabador> Simodium, sarebbe questo incollaggio?
<Simodium> forse faccio prima a rispiegare
<Simodium> quando ho installato ubuntu, avevo questo problema (legato ai driver) che sballava la grafica e impallava il pc nell'arco di due minuti
<krabador> Simodium, vedo già quello che hai reincollato
<krabador> Simodium, puoi solo provare a scaricare una iso di ubuntu e modificarla a mano
<krabador> se vuoi che abbia determinati settaggi all'avvio
<krabador> e componenti
<krabador> ci sono dei software che lo fanno, ma niente di ufficiale
<Simodium> capisco, penso che ripeterò il procedimento
<Simodium> ultima cosa (scusa se approfitto della tua pazienza)
<Simodium> la partizione di swap, non so mai decidere la dimensione
<Simodium> ho una ram da 4 giga
<Simodium> e non mi dispiacerebbe poter usare l'ibernazione, ma vivo anche senza
<krabador> se vuoi che il sistema iberni, la swap deve essere quanto la ram installataa
<Simodium> quindi 4 giga, 4 e mezzo bastano?
<skypesulubuntu> jester ci sei ancora?
<skypesulubuntu> qualcuno che può darmi una mano ad installare skype su lubuntu per favore
<krabador> Simodium, l'ibernazione puo' essere un problema se l'hardware non è completamente supportato
<krabador> Simodium, a livello di chipset, anche se funzionante
<krabador> skypesulubuntu, sudo apt-get install skype, dopo aver abilitato i partner repositories
<krabador> Simodium, 4 giga vanno bene
<Simodium> capito, e conviene piazzarla prima della root, dopo la root o è indifferente?
<Simodium> o alla fine del disco?
<krabador> Simodium, alla fine del disco, ha una velocità di trasferimento maggiore, ma niente di trascendentalt
<krabador> trascendentale
<krabador> dopo la root va bene
<Simodium> va bene anche primaria?
<krabador> Simodium, la swap è primaria
<krabador> Simodium, in un disco mbr, con meno di 4 primarie
<Simodium> a posto
<Simodium> grazie mille per tutto
<Simodium> gentilissimo
<krabador> di niente
<Simodium> buon inizio settimana, alla prossima
<krabador> ciao, buon'installazione
<Simodium> grazie (incrocio le dita)
<Simodium> ciao :)
<skypesulubuntu> krabador
<skypesulubuntu> scusami
<skypesulubuntu> potresti dirmi passo passo cosa devo fare...
<skypesulubuntu> ho scaricato il file dal sito ufficiale, ho preso la versione destinata ad ubuntu 12.xx (multiarch)
<skypesulubuntu> ho cliccato per installarla, ma mi ha detto che era impossibile, per via di alcuni pacchetti. e poi mi spuntava il messaggio "broken ...."
<skypesulubuntu> ho spostato nel cestino il file
<skypesulubuntu> se vado in "gestine dei pacchetti" mi dice che c'è un file danneggiato
<skypesulubuntu> mi dai una mano, per favore
<krabador> skypesulubuntu, dpkg -l | skype
<krabador> !pastebin | skypesulubuntu
<ubot-it> skypesulubuntu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<skypesulubuntu> mi dice errore
<skypesulubuntu> oggetto file : no such file
<skypesulubuntu> dpkg: errore , opzione -1 sconosciuta
<krabador> skypesulubuntu, non lo sai fare copia e incolla?
<skypesulubuntu> sto usando un altro pc
<krabador> skypesulubuntu, non è 1 (uno) , è l (elle)
<krabador> skypesulubuntu, il pc in questione si connette ad internet?
<skypesulubuntu> si, l, scusa.  ma il risultato non cambia
<skypesulubuntu> sempre skype error, e object no such file
<krabador> skypesulubuntu, il pc in questione si connette ad internet?
<skypesulubuntu> si
<krabador> skypesulubuntu, allora torna qui con quello e, manda il pastebin del comando che ti ho mandato
<skypeperlubuntu> eccomi
<skypeperlubuntu> krabador
<krabador>  manda il pastebin del comando
<skypeperlubuntu> skype: error while loading shared libraries: libQtDBus.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<krabador> non puoi incollare in canale
<krabador> !pastebin | skypeperlubuntu
<ubot-it> skypeperlubuntu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> skypeperlubuntu, dpkg -l | grep skype
<skypeperlubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7449844/
<skypeperlubuntu> ...?
<krabador> skypeperlubuntu, sudo apt-get remove --purge skype
<krabador> skypeperlubuntu, evita di ricordare a chi ti sta leggendo, che hai fatto una domanda
<krabador> insistendo non arrivano risposte in anticipo
<skypeperlubuntu> ok, scusa. è che ti avevo mandato il pastebin, e non avevo capito se l'avevi letto
<skypeperlubuntu> comunque ho fatto
<krabador> pastebin
<skypeperlubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7449859/
<krabador> software-properties-gtk
<krabador> seleziona la tab "altro software"
<krabador> e manda immagine
<krabador> !imagebin | skypeperlubuntu
<ubot-it> skypeperlubuntu: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<skypeperlubuntu> come la faccio l'immagine?
<krabador> skypeperlubuntu, premi il tasto stamp , e finisce nella cartella /home
<skypeperlubuntu> http://imagebin.org/310274
<krabador> skypeperlubuntu, sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install skype
<skypeperlubuntu> devo scriverlo così, oppure un comando alla volta?
<krabador> puoi copiarlo ed incollarlo come lo vedi
<skypeperlubuntu> fatto
<skypeperlubuntu> ma non fa nulla
<skypeperlubuntu> non ho alcun output
<krabador> skypeperlubuntu, l'hai incollato bene dal terminale ?
<skypeperlubuntu> ho fatto copia incolla
<skypeperlubuntu> l'ho inserito nel terminale
<skypeperlubuntu> ho messo invio
<skypeperlubuntu> e non dà nulla
<skypeperlubuntu> anzi, è come se si fosse bloccato
<krabador> non puo'.
<krabador> skypeperlubuntu, hai chiuso la finestra aperta con software-properties-gtk ?
<krabador> quella dell'immagine
<skypeperlubuntu> mi pare di si
<krabador> skypeperlubuntu, manda pastebin
<skypeperlubuntu> ora ho chiuso tutto
<skypeperlubuntu> stavo riaprendo il terminal
<skypeperlubuntu> e rimandando l'ultimo comando che mi hai scritto
<skypeperlubuntu> ho mandato il comando, adesso funziona
<skypeperlubuntu> vuoi vedere quello che mi dice?
<krabador> pastebin, di tutto quello che fa
<krabador> si
<skypeperlubuntu> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<skypeperlubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7449901/
<krabador> skypeperlubuntu, dagli si, ed alla fine, pastebin di tutto
#ubuntu-it 2015-05-04
<lasa81> buongiorno a tutti
<lasa81> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lasa81> ogni volta che do sudo apt-get update mi compaiono degli errori alla fine
<lasa81> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10982818/
<lasa81> volevo sapere se è possibile ripristinare questa cosa...
<akis24> giorno
<lasa81> ciao a tutti.. mi sa che poco tempo fa ho aggiunto delle repo e ho fatto su un pò di caos...ora mi ritrovo degli errori quando do l'update da terminale...e questo è il risultato..
<lasa81> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10983290/
<lasa81> come posso ripristinare?
<akis24> lasa81: magari disattiva i ppa aggiunti
<lasa81> akis24:  mi sapresti dire come fare?
<akis24> lasa81: che versione id ubuntu ?
<lasa81> 14.04 akis24
<akis24> lasa81: spetta .. non uso ubuntu  vediamo
<lasa81> ahh si akis24
<lasa81> forse ora ci sono...un attimo
<lasa81> ok risolto :)
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> lasa81, magari spiega anche come
<lasa81> li ho disattivati direttamente dal gestore degli aggiornamenti cristian_c
<cristian_c> più nessun messaggio di errore?
<lasa81> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10983326/ no.. :)
<lasa81> mi sa che fossero delle repo che avevo invano aggiunto nel cercare di risolvere un'altro problema che ancora ho.. a quanto pare android lollipop non viene digerito da ubuntu...
<lasa81> o forse lollipop su galaxy s5..  devo ancora capire dove sia il problema...
<cristian_c> lasa81, se aggiungi repository di terze parti, questo è il risultato
<cristian_c> ubuntu è fatto per essere utilizzato con i propri repository
<lasa81> sono d'accordo cristian_c , ma in questo caso non trovo una guida ufficiale che risolva il mio problema..
<cristian_c> lasa81, che problema hai , esattamente?§
<lasa81> cristian_c: ho un galaxy s5 con firmware originale non rootato su cui c'è android lollipop. Quando lo connetto via usb ad ubuntu, esso me lo riconosce,  mi da successivamente un errore "IMPOSSIBILE MONTARE SAMSUNG ANDROID" (impossibile aprire il dispositivo MTP) dopodiche mi apre nautilus con  le cartelle del  cell navigabili...
<cristian_c> lasa81, beh, strano
<cristian_c> però non è bloccante
<lasa81> navigabili si ma nel momento in cui provo ad aprire un file all'interno di esse( per esempio una foto o un file audio) ubuntu non me le vuole aprire
<cristian_c> lasa81, 'non me lo vuole' in che senso?
<cristian_c> http://askubuntu.com/questions/517029/how-to-mount-a-samsung-galaxy-s5
<cristian_c> lasa81, semplicemente, imposta la modalità archivio di massa
<lasa81> per ipotesi...entro nella card ext del tel...nella cartella delle foto della fotocamera..l'elenco lo da (anche se rimane l'icona con il punto interrogativo)provo con il doppio click su una di esse, mi si apre il visualizzatore di foto ma mi dice IMPOSSIBILE APRIRE
<cristian_c> lasa81, hai letto cos'ho scritto?
<lasa81> si..ma l'errore non è Error initializing cam
<lasa81> provo lo stesso cristian_c?
<cristian_c> lasa81, eh, prova
<cristian_c> a volte mtp non è digeribile
<cristian_c> sebbene con la 14.04 siano stati fatti passi avanti in tal senso e, provato personalmente, i telefoni vengono mediamente montati in modalità mtp
<lasa81> cristian_c:  ho provato a impostare in PTP nelle opzioni del telefono e riesco ad accedere alle foto..avevi ragione
<lasa81> infatti mtp sarebbe più comodo immagino...
<lasa81> anche perchè con ptp non riesco per esempio ad aprire la cartella musica e a visualizzare gli mp3...
<cristian_c> lasa81, quindi, problema solo con le foto?
<cristian_c> lasa81, ma riesci ad accedere alla memoria interna del telefono con mtp?
<lasa81> si cristian_c..se lascio mtp (ovvero la modalità default dell's5 quando "sente" il pc connesso tramite usb)
<lasa81> riesco ad accedere sia a memoria interna che microsd esterna presente sul telefono..vedo tutti i files all'interno delle cartelle..ma quando tento di aprirli ricevo l'errore da parte del visualizzatore foto..oppure di rythminbox
<cristian_c> lasa81, se invece utilizzi mass storage?
<lasa81> se per mass storage intenti il PTP visualizzo solo ed esclusivamente le foto
<cristian_c> lasa81, mass storage non è ptp
<cristian_c> lasa81, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Picture_Transfer_Protocol
<lasa81> allora il mass storage non è contemplato in android 5
<lasa81> se clicco sulle opzioni di collegamento mi dice solo MTP oppure PTP
<cristian_c> lasa81, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USB_mass_storage_device_class
<cristian_c> lasa81, ah
<lasa81> cristian_c:  la cosa strana è che inizialmente mi da l'errore...poi però subito dopo mi apre la cartella e navigo senza problemi  all'interno sia di memoria interna che di extsd
<cristian_c> lasa81, ti suggerisco di fare una prova con gmtp
<cristian_c> !info gmtp
<ubot-it> gmtp (source: gmtp): simple MP3 player client for MTP based devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.4-2 (trusty), package size 122 kB, installed size 402 kB
<lasa81> ora provo
<lasa81> cristian_c:  niente da fare
<lasa81> dove posso uppare un paio di screenshot per farti capire?
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> lasa81, quali messaggi ottieni?
<lasa81> ora ti faccio vedere cristian_c
<dayyan> Buongiorno Ragazzi, problema: la ricezione del segnale wifi è scadente sul mio laptop asus con ubuntu 15
<cristian_c> dayyan, solo con ubuntu?
<dayyan> si
<lasa81> cristian_c:  appena lo connetto mi appare questo errore
<lasa81> https://imgur.com/FGmiDEs
<cristian_c> dayyan, percentuale di ricezione bassa?
<lasa81> dopodiche subito dopo mi si apre questa schermata
<cristian_c> lasa81, io non vedo gmtp nella schermata
<lasa81> cristian_c:  quando apro gmtp mi dice "nessun dispositivo collegato"..
<cristian_c> lasa81, ma infatti c'è un pulsante 'connetti' nell'interfaccia
<dayyan> cristian_c, non saprei quantificarlo, diciamo che sono a 1,5 metri dal router e il segnale è una tacca, la linea va e viene in continuazione
<lasa81> cristian_c:  si freeza se faccio "collegare"
<dayyan> tutti gli altri dispositivi di casa, incluso questo stesso laptop prima del passaggio a ubuntu invece non hanno questo problema
<cristian_c> dayyan, stazionando sull'applet del network manager, compare un tooltip con la percentuale della qualità di ricezione
<lasa81> cristian_c:  questa è lo screenshot di quello che accade subito dopo l'errore che ti ho postato prima
<lasa81> https://imgur.com/ZeKAFqd
<cristian_c> dayyan, sì, ma attualmente, con altro OS riscontri il problema su questo laptop?
<dayyan> no, solo su ubuntu
<cristian_c> lasa81, puoi lanciare gmtp da terminale?
<cristian_c> dayyan, quindi non ho capito: è un problema di segnale basso o di disconnessioni?
<lasa81> cristian_c: ..devo uscire. Spero di ribeccarti qui tra un'oretta
<dayyan> segnale basso, la disconnessione accade allontanandomi un pelo dal router
<cristian_c> dayyan, sei collegato via cavo ora?
<dayyan> ho lasciato il mouse sull'applet ma non compare alcun tooltip :S
<cristian_c> strano
<dayyan> no ora sono seduto a pochi centimetri dal router, prende un minimo di segnale
<cristian_c> dayyan, digita: iwlist wlan0 scan
<cristian_c> dayyan, e incolla il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | dayyan
<ubot-it> dayyan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<dayyan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10983531/
<cristian_c> dayyan, è la tua rete?
<dayyan> è la rete di casa mia
<cristian_c> Quality=34/70  Signal level=-76 dBm
<dayyan> è basso, vero?
<cristian_c> dayyan, a occhio quasi il 50%
<cristian_c> non è schifoso
<cristian_c> considera che adesso a 53%
<cristian_c> *sono a
<dayyan> si ma in pratica sono addosso il router, se mi vado a mettere alla scrivania di camera si scollega
<cristian_c> dayyan, ahhh, allora è grave
<cristian_c> :P
<dayyan> XD non puoi capire quanto....
<cristian_c> vicino al router dovresti avere pressoché 100% o almeno 80%
<cristian_c> dayyan, digita: lshw -C network
<cristian_c> dayyan, incolla sempre su pastebin
<dayyan> yes
<dayyan> mi dice che è meglio se lo faccio da superuser, lo ignoro?
<cristian_c> dayyan, sì, aspetta che finisca
<dayyan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10983544/
<cristian_c> dayyan, anche un altro utente ha segnalato lo stesso problema con la stessa scheda: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=526175
<cristian_c> problema si segnale debole
<dayyan> ok ora leggo subito
<cristian_c> dayyan, aspetta, che non è facile
<cristian_c> dayyan, prova la seguente cosa
<cristian_c> sudo rmmod ath9k
<cristian_c> sudo modprobe ath9k nohwcrypt=1
<dayyan> ok
<cristian_c> dayyan, dopodiché, rimuovi la connessione dal network manager
<cristian_c> ricreala, e quindi riconnettiti
<dayyan> ok esegui subito
<dayyan> *eseguo
<dayyan> ok...purtroppo nessun miglioramento
<cristian_c> Dayyan, ok
<cristian_c> Dayyan, sei sulla 15.04?
<Dayyan> certo che i driver sono sempre un problema su ubuntu...qualcosa va sempre storto :S
<Dayyan> yes
<akis24> eh
<Dayyan> ma ho installato dalla lts 14, le ho provate tutte fino alla 15 e tutte lo stesso problema....andava bene solo durante l'installazione da live cd  quando scaricava i pacchetti , tanto è che l'hoi installato dal letto di camera :S...bei tempi T_T
<cristian_c> Dayyan, non va solo sulla 15.04?
<cristian_c> o non va da nessuna parte?
<Dayyan> da nessuna parte, andava solo dal live cd della lts 14
<cristian_c> Dayyan, sei via cavo adesso su quel pc?
<ExPBoy> -.-
<noexpo> lol a tutti e a tutte
<noexpo> problemi con ubuntu gnome
<noexpo> cosa fare per attivare effetti grafici
<Dayyan> no ora sono via wifi
<noexpo> praticamente va lento appena si accende e appena partono i programmi
<noexpo> consigli ??
<noexpo> ce nessuno
<cristian_c> !nessuno | noexpo
<ubot-it> noexpo: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<noexpo> ubot ciao e buona giornata
<bip> ...
<cristian_c> Dayyan, digita: iwconfig
<cristian_c> Dayyan, sei via wifi e sei connesso con quel pc?
<Dayyan> si
<Dayyan> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Dayyan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10983642/
<cristian_c>           Bit Rate=1 Mb/s   Tx-Power=14 dBm
<cristian_c> Dayyan, ti faccio il confronto con il mio
<cristian_c>           Bit Rate=48 Mb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm
<Dayyan> eh, XD na chiavica insomma
<cristian_c> ma hai anche:
<cristian_c> Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s
<cristian_c>                               24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
<cristian_c>                     Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s
<cristian_c> Dayyan, quindi, una cosa che puoi provare, e al limite ripristinare  se non funziona
<lasa81> cristian_c:  rieccomi
<cristian_c> Dayyan, è impostare il bitrate in rc.local
<cristian_c> Dayyan, sei su unity?
<Dayyan> come si fa?
<Dayyan> si
<cristian_c> Dayyan,  sudo gedit /etc/rc.local
<cristian_c> Dayyan, posta il contenuto del file su pastebin
<Dayyan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10983669/
<Dayyan> cristian_c ma anche a te il signal level è -69db?
<cristian_c> Dayyan, inserisci alla riga 13:
<cristian_c> Dayyan, iwconfig wlan0 rate 5.5M
<cristian_c> Dayyan, salva il file, e riposta il contenuto aggiornato
<cristian_c> sempre su pastebin
<Dayyan> ma con o senza cancelletto #?
<cristian_c> Dayyan, quale cancelletto?
<cristian_c> non ne ho postati
<Dayyan> ok
<akis24> la riga 13 non ha cancelletto Dayyan ...
<Dayyan> si lo chiedevo appunto per capire se la dovevo aggiungere...niente, domanda stupida XD
<cristian_c> Dayyan, salva e riposta il contenuto aggiornato
<Dayyan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10983686/
<cristian_c> Dayyan, perfetto
<Dayyan> ora se do iwconfig
<Dayyan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10983692/
<cristian_c> Dayyan, ma magari rimuovi lo spazio aggiuntivo alla fine della riga 13
<cristian_c> dopo 'M'
<Dayyan> ah ok
<cristian_c> Dayyan, non c'entra
<cristian_c> Dayyan, devi riavviare il pc
<cristian_c> e non è detto che funzioni, si prova
<Dayyan> ok allora adesso riavvio?
<cristian_c> se hai salvato il file, sì
<Dayyan> si
<Dayyan> a fra pochissimo
<Dayyan> ;)
<dayyan> no niente da fare
<cristian_c> dayyan, ok
<cristian_c> dayyan, ripristina il file com'era prima
<dayyan> ok
<dayyan> cristian_c fatto
<cristian_c> dayyan, http://askubuntu.com/questions/29950/wireless-on-an-atheros-ar9285-is-slow-and-disconnects
<cristian_c> il problema è diffuso con quella scheda, a quanto pare
<cristian_c> mmm, però non mi convince quella pagina
<dayyan> guarda, io ho fatto  la distro upgrade proprio sperando fosse un problema di kernel...
<dayyan> quello del sito che mi hai linkato dice che ha risolto passando a gnome...provbo?
<cristian_c> dayyan, sto guardando , hanno anche segnalato su launchpad
<cristian_c> dayyan, gnome non cambia molto credo
<cristian_c> se è un problema di driver
<dayyan> in effetti...4
<cristian_c> dayyan, ah, qualcuno ha segnalato un suggerimento, puoi fare un'altra prova
<dayyan> eccomi :)
<cristian_c> dayyan, intanto, digita: iwconfig
<dayyan> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<dayyan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10983776/
<cristian_c>           Bit Rate=5.5 Mb/s   Tx-Power=14 dBm
<cristian_c> ok, quindi c'è ancora l'effetto della modifica a rc.local
<cristian_c> che scomparirà al prossimo riavvio
<cristian_c> dayyan, allora, devi fare una cosa: entra nelle impostazioni del network manager
<cristian_c> dayyan, seleziona la tua connessione wifi, poi Modifica
<dayyan> ok
<cristian_c> scegli la scheda ipv4 e attiva l'opzione 'richiedere l'indirizzo ipv4 per completare questa connessione'
<cristian_c> poi scegli la scheda ipv6
<dayyan> ok
<cristian_c> dayyan, e dal menù Metodo, seleziona l'opzione Ignora
<cristian_c> dayyan, infine fai clic sul bottone Salva
<dayyan> ok
<dayyan> fatto
<cristian_c> dayyan, e visto che si deve ripristinare pure il bitrate, riavvia direttamente il pc
<dayyan> ok, provo subito
<dayyan> cristian_c niente
<cristian_c> dayyan, iwconfig
<dayyan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10983810/
<cristian_c> dayyan, qui, danno una soluzione simile a quella di prima: http://askubuntu.com/questions/479229/14-04-ar9k-wireless-driver-reclaim
<cristian_c> dayyan, dai un'occhiata alla soluzione
<dayyan> seguo quei comandi della risposta?
<cristian_c> dayyan, lì non si parla di segnale debole , comunque
<cristian_c> sto cercando anche altro
<dayyan> se mi dici di farlo, lo faccio
<cristian_c> dayyan, quale kernel stai utilizzando
<cristian_c> dayyan, intanto, salvati il link
<cristian_c> dayyan, poi, vista la difficoltà e il fatto che non ci vogliono due minuti, io proverei ad aprire un topic sul forum o su Chiedi
<dayyan> come lo vedo il kernel?
<cristian_c> http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/21616/atheros-ar9285-wifi-lento-lubuntu-1404
<cristian_c> dadexix86, uname -a
<cristian_c> dadexix86, anche in questa pagina su chiedi danno lo stesso consiglio che ti ho dato prima, ma evidentemente non funziona
<cristian_c> dadexix86, oh, scusa
<cristian_c> era per dayyan, che è uscito
<dayyan> allora apro un topic?
<cristian_c> dayyan, qui pare che funzioni: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2226484
<cristian_c> ed è relativo al tuo problema
<cristian_c> è molto simile a quanto scritto su askubuntu
<cristian_c> ' N-protocol is not necessary for Atheros chips, disable the hardware encryption and the power management instead:'
<dayyan> quali sono i comandi da dare?
<cristian_c> echo "options ath9k nohwcrypt=1" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/ath9k.conf
<cristian_c> sudo modprobe -rfv ath9k
<cristian_c> sudo modprobe -v ath9k
<cristian_c> 'After these actions wi-fi turned off and I couldn't run it. So, I restarted ubuntu. Now wireless connection works.'
<cristian_c> però: 'Also, after several minutes of work, wi-fi connectio drops again '
<dayyan> no niente ancora
<cristian_c> dayyan, comunque, l'utente in fondo dice che ha risolto
<cristian_c> I found solution here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...8#post12963298
<cristian_c> I installed backports and now wi-fi working fine.
<cristian_c> dayyan, lui indica il link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2211168&p=12963298#post12963298
<cristian_c> dayyan, e il topic è del 2014, quindi molto recente
<cristian_c> dayyan, vale la pena di provare
<cristian_c> dayyan, se hai ulteriori problemi, scrivi sul forum, spiegando i vari tentativi fatti
<dayyan> ok allora seguo i comandi di questo link?
<dayyan> va bene
<dayyan> sei stato veramente molto gentile,
<cristian_c> dayyan, lui parla dei backports , ma leggi con attenzione
<cristian_c> dayyan, purtroppo sei stato sfortunato
<cristian_c> la scheda è rognosa
<dayyan> vero
<cristian_c> dayyan, facci sapere come evolve
<dayyan> cmq hai fatto tutto il possibile e sei stato molto gentile, speriamo funzioni! :)
<dayyan> certo
<dayyan> grazie ancora
<dayyan> buona giornata e buon appetito ;)
<cristian_c> anche a te
<dayyan> ciao
<paolino> ragazzi non riesco a aprire alcune pagine web, ho provato a cambiare dns ma niente, i server di uploaded non possono essere raggiunti, qualche idea???
<matadores> buoa sera
<dadexix86> paolino, sì emigra. quei server sono bloccati dagli ISP italiani.
<dadexix86> !ciao | matadores
<ubot-it> matadores: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<matadores> coe si attivalo scanner
<matadores> poteteautari
<dadexix86> matadores, esattamente cosa intendi con "attiva"? la garanzia? quella dipende da produttore a produttore, chiedi a chi te l'ha venduto. intendi invece come si accende? in genere c'è un tastino da qualche parte, leggi sul manuale.
<matadores> voglio scanerizzare undocumento
<dadexix86> matadores, se invece intendi altro per favore sii più specifico e posta anche marca, modello e eventualmente se te l'hanno venduto come compatibile con Linux e col cd/dvd dei driver appositi.
<matadores> e vecchio lo scaneer
<matadores> e un acer
<matadores> s 2 w 3300u il modello
<paolino> dadexix86: cioè è impossibile connettersi dall'Italia??? ma in precedenza (cioè prima della formattazione di un mese fa) ci riuscivo modificando i DNS
<alviro> ho un problema, un programma che non parte, selo lancio da terminaleallafinemi da errore si segmentazione
<alviro> si chiama spotidl
<krabador> alviro, l'hai installato dai repositories ufficiali?
<alviro> non penso che ci sia
<alviro> Spotydl con la y
<krabador> questo vuol dire che ti conviene chiedere nelle risorse ufficiali di questo software
<alviro> lo scaricato da qui http://www.techspot.com/downloads/downloadnow/5928/?evp=a92cee7075aee4b5c8d37eeb497d19a5&file=3
<alviro> su lubuntu tutto ok, funziona
<krabador> alviro, qui dentro si risponde solo di cio' che puo' essere installato dai repositories ufficiali. Problematiche legate al funzionamento di software esterno non sono trattate qui
<beppapig> ciao
<skricciolo> sera c è modo da ubuntu 14.04 di affiancare Gnome ad Unity al login? grazie
<El_Nano> SAlve a tutti!
<El_Nano> Ho un problema durante l'installazionde di kubuntu 15.04 sul mio notebook hp630.
<El_Nano> Ho un hd da 500gb, in dual boot con winzoz7.
<El_Nano> Ho avviato la distro live tramite lettore dvd usb esterno (boot tramite bios) e impostato l'hd (sda) per la formattazione, tramite l'installer di Kubu: 3 partizioni nuove, una per / da 17gb (sda5), una per /home da 110gb (sda6) e una da 8,5 per la swap (sda7), tutte logiche. Nel restante spazio ci sono le partizioni di winzoz.
<El_Nano> Tutto a posto, parte la formattazione, ma al 33% rimane bloccato (per 5 ore l'ultima prova) durante:
<El_Nano> "creazione del filesysem ext4 per / nella partizione numero 5 di scsi1 (0.0.0) (sda)...33%".
<El_Nano> Controllando l'md5 della iso è tutto ok.
<El_Nano> Potreste aiutarmi per cortesia?
<El_Nano> Info aggiuntive: durante il boot della live appare il seguente errore:
<El_Nano> PCC Probe failed /init:line7 can't open /dev/sr0 NO MEDIUM FOUND.
<krabador> El_Nano, problemi con pendrive/dvd o iso scaricata corrotta
<krabador> El_Nano, ti sconsiglio fortemente kubuntu 15.04, kde5 è ancora immaturo
<krabador> pesantemente
<El_Nano> ciao krabadror sono il tipo di ieri sera! Quindi mi conviene cambiare metodo di install? caspita...allora cosa faccio ormai ho formattato
<krabador> allora, problematiche come l'errore che hai appena postato, sono legate al supporto di installazione o alla iso
<krabador> o all'hardware che legge il supporto, alle brutte
<El_Nano> ottimo. l md5 ok, quindi o dvd o lettore dvd. sai come posso creare una usb bootabile?
<krabador> !usbwin | El_Nano
<ubot-it> El_Nano: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> scarica ed usa questo
<krabador> per quanto riguarda la formattazione, se non dovesse essere un bug software del partizionatore interno, o appunto una problematica legata all'utilizzo corretto del supporto di installazione, potrebbe essere un problema hardware, col disco
<El_Nano> grande. unetbootin e' ancora valido?
<krabador> usa prima universal usb installare
<krabador> installer
<krabador> unetbootin impedisce di usare parametri custom di caricamento della uso
<krabador> *iso
<El_Nano> ok. ti ringrazio molto. Voglio fare un check up del disco per vedere se ci sono settori danneggiati.
<krabador> El_Nano, di che hardware parliamo?
<krabador> in base a cpu / ram / scheda video, ubuntu/kubuntu possono non essere la soluzione ideale
<El_Nano> hard disk
<krabador> elenca le caratteristiche
<El_Nano> il problema e' che adesso win non posso usarlo, esiste qualcosa per creare l-usb bootabile con la live che sto usando?
<El_Nano> ubuntu lo uso da 2 annetti sul mio pc e va da dio!
<krabador> El_Nano, ti vergogni ad elencare le caratteristiche?
<El_Nano> *andava
<El_Nano> ahahha no!
<El_Nano> uan moment
<El_Nano> http://www.digitecno.it/STR/Scheda_HP.pdf
<krabador> l'md5 l'hai verificato della iso nel disco che hai formattato?
<El_Nano> si, la partizione di win e' ancora buona e fortunatamente la iso e' ancora li
<krabador> El_Nano, allora, da questa sessione live, scarica un'altra iso
<krabador> http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<krabador> El_Nano, la partizione win, ha un win bootabile?
<krabador> avevi grub funzionante, prima?
<El_Nano> ok...posso chiederti come mai? no, win non posso avviarlo, prima grub funzionava
<krabador> !grub | El_Nano
<ubot-it> El_Nano: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<krabador> esegui da questa sessione live, il ripristino di grub
<El_Nano> wow! Grazie! Stasera avr; qualcosa da fare!
<krabador> che windows c'è ?
<El_Nano> win7
<El_Nano> ma da questa live non posso creare usb bootabile dopo aver scaricato di nuovo la iso?
<krabador> si, puoi scaricare la iso da qualche parte, aprire un terminale, inserire la pendrive, sudo fdisk -l
<krabador> inquadri qual'è
<krabador> sudo umount /dev/sdx
<krabador> sudo umount /dev/sdx1
<krabador> in base a come viene visualizzata in fdisk
<krabador> sudo dd if=/cartella/con/immagine.iso of=/dev/sdx
<krabador> senza assolutamente il numero di partizione
<krabador> aspetti che finisce
<krabador> ci mette 4-5 minuti
<El_Nano> grande. tutto qui?
<El_Nano> ti ringrazio tantissimo, appena avr; installato tornero per ringraziarti!!
<krabador> se vuoi, puoi andarti a fare 5km di corsa, mentre fa la pendrive
<El_Nano> ihih
<El_Nano> thanks a lot!
<El_Nano> devo andare.
<El_Nano> Buona serata !
<charli> buona sera
<charli> ho un problema con il mio nuovo pc un notebok hp envy con windows 8.1 su cui vorrei installare  insieme ubuntu ma non riesco a installarlo
<krabador> charli, che versione di ubuntu stai cercando di installare?
<charli> 1o.
<charli> non ricordo preciso lo scaricata sul sito di ubunto credo sia  lultima
<krabador> charli, è importante, se 14.04 14.10 o 15.04
<charli> gurado nell installer
<krabador> charli, anche il nome della iso
<charli> isolinux
<krabador> charli, no, il nome del file iso che hai scaricato
<charli> wubi
<krabador> charli, non ti preoccupare, fai con comodo, ma torna qui quando sei in possesso di quell'informazione precisa
<charli> c e scritto non la versione
<charli> 15.04
<krabador> charli, come hai fatto il supporto di installazione ?
<charli> 1 dvd
<charli> e ho anche su chiavetta usb
<krabador> come l'hai masterizzato ?
<krabador> e come hai fatto la pendrive?
<krabador> devi fornire informazioni
<krabador> altrimenti non si puo' fornire assistenza
<charli> ho copiato il file scaricato su pc
<krabador> !iso | charli
<ubot-it> charli: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> cosi' si masterizza la iso
<krabador> !usbwin | charli
<ubot-it> charli: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> cosi' si fa la pendrive usb da win
<charli> ok
<charli> ma la versione va bene
<krabador> è una domanda o un'affermazione per introdurre qualcos'altro?
<charli> scusa era una domanda
<krabador> la versione va bene , è anche quella piu' indicata con uefi
<charli> ok allora siccome ho cancellato il file scaricato , rifaccio il download e trasferisco sulla chiavetta come da te indicato
<krabador> bene
<charli> ci sentiamo domani  grazie del supporto
<krabador> charli, formatta la pendrive
<charli> ok
<bip> Hello ;-)
<fabio_cc> !ciao | bip
<ubot-it> bip: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<bip> -_-" mi lampeggia tutto! Ciao fabio_cc :P
<charlie> buona sera
<Guest49439> ok
<Guest49439> ho scaricato ubunto 15.04 chi mi aiuta a installarlo
<Guest49439> ?
<Carlin0> !installazione | Guest49439
<ubot-it> Guest49439: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Guest49439> pensavo qualcosa di piu interattivo
<Guest49439> non c e nessuno di umano in  questa chat
<Guest49439> ?
<krabador> Guest49439, certo
<Guest49439> a rieccomi sono quello di prima ma mi ha fatto cambuare nik
<Carlin0> manco hai voglia di leggere una guida
<krabador> basta essere sufficientemente umani, per capire che altri esseri umani devono avere il tempo di leggere
<krabador> per interagire
<krabador> Guest49439, poni la tua domanda
<Guest49439> ho scaricato la versione 15.05
<krabador> 15.04 , ok
<krabador> !iso | Guest49439
<ubot-it> Guest49439: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<Guest49439> si
<krabador> !usbwin | Guest49439
<ubot-it> Guest49439: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> con questi 2 link puoi vedere come fare il supporto di installazione
<krabador> che sia pendrive o dvd
<krabador> una volta realizzato correttamente il supporto di installazione, lo inserisci nella macchina, lo fai partire in boot
<Guest49439> ok
<krabador> e segui la procedura di installazione
<Guest49439> non sono molto pratico in win 7 era piu semplice
<krabador> per dual boot con win, conviene deframmentare la/le partizioni win
<krabador> Guest49439, non credo proprio
<krabador> cio' a cui sei abituato, è per forza "piu' semplice"
<krabador> ma libero di pensarla come vuoi
<Guest49439> nel programma usb intaller in step 2 metto il file scaricato?
<krabador> si
<Guest49439> ok sto istallando nella chiavetta
<krabador> Guest49439, prima di fraintendere cio' che ti appresti ad installare, provalo tramite la sessione live, ovvero una sessione di prova che avvii selezionando successivamente al boot del supporto di installazione , tramite la voce "prova ubuntu senza installare"
<krabador> la sessione live, fa partire una sessione dimostrativa, senza modificare niente nel pc
<Guest49439> io vorrei installarlo a fianco a win 8.1
<krabador> <krabador> per dual boot con win, conviene deframmentare la/le partizioni win
<Guest49439> come ho sul veccho pc con win 7, con ubuntu mi trovo molto bene
<krabador> e nel caso di win8/win8.1 devi disabilitare avvio rapido
<Guest49439> si fatto
<Guest49439> completato  il trasferimento su chiavetta
<krabador> !installazione | Guest49439
<ubot-it> Guest49439: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Guest49439> ok provo
<krabador> Guest49439, prima hai detto "<charli> ci sentiamo domani  grazie del supporto" ---> c'hai ripensato  ?
<Guest49439> si  visto che il dowload e stato piu rapido di quantopensavo
<Guest49439> quando riduco il volume riduco quello di windows non e la partizione dove installero ubuntu
<Guest49439> ?
<krabador> l'hai già creata?
<Guest49439> non ancora ci sono dietro
<Guest49439> perche?
<krabador> perchè se crei la partizione di installazione prima dell'installazione, ti basta assegnargliela a mano
<krabador> tramite "altro"
<krabador> quando chiesto dove installare
<Guest49439> ok 100000mb sono sufficenti
<Guest49439> ?
<krabador> se hai tutto quello spazio , ti conviene fare 20gb di partizione chiamata root
<krabador> ed 80gb di partizione chiamata home
<Guest49439> mmm
<Guest49439> non vorrei incasinarmi nell installazione
<krabador> puoi anche mettere tutto li, cosa che va a complicare se il sistema si corrompe
<Guest49439> cosa mi consigli di fare io non faccio salvataggi su ubuntu
<krabador> in quanto se non riesci ad accedere al sistema, per qualsiasi motivo , anche i contenuti delle cartelle downloads musica, video documenti
<krabador> Guest49439, perchè installi ubuntu , se non hai intenzione di usarlo?
<Guest49439> ascolta se faccio partire la chiavetta parte l installazione?
<krabador> puo' partire la sessione live
<krabador> o direttamente l'installazione
<krabador> fa partire la sessione live, fatti un'idea del sistema
<Guest49439> se faccio partire la chiavetta parte  l instalazione
<Guest49439> ok provo
<krabador> Guest49439, http://i.stack.imgur.com/GtEi5.png  ---> se hai questo , premi immediatamente un tasto freccia
<krabador> premi poi il stasto f2, selezioni la lingua italiana
<krabador> seleziona poi "prova ubuntu senza installare"
<Guest49439> ho provato a far partire l installar dalla chiavetta ma non funziona
<krabador> Guest49439, che cosa fa, o non fa
<krabador> ?
<krabador> Guest49439, la pendrive era completamente formattata, prima ?
<Guest49439> viene scritto wubi does currrently support efy
<Guest49439> si formattata
<krabador> Guest49439, devi riavviare il pc, e selezionare la pendrive come periferica di boot
<Guest49439> ok
<krabador> Guest49439, non si installa come un programma, con doppio click da windows
<Guest49439> ok ci sono
<Guest49439> metto install e parto
<krabador> Guest49439, ma leggi quello che ti viene scritto
<krabador> o fai come ti pare a prescindere?
<Guest49439> try ubuntu, install ubuntu oem install, check disc for defects
<Guest49439> cosa dovrei  selezionare?
<krabador> Guest49439, per la prova, try ubuntu
<krabador> per installare direttamente , install ubuntu
<Guest49439> bene
<Guest49439> c e la schermata viola con la scritta ubuntu
<Guest49439> sembra bloccato...
<Guest49439> e rimasto  bloccato
<Guest49439> non fa niente
<krabador> Guest49439, riavvia la macchina, e nel menu che ti compare, premi il tasto e
<krabador> in corrispondenza della prima voce
<krabador> al che avrai un listato di roba, cancelli quiet splash
<krabador> premi f10
<krabador> e vedi cosa fa
<Luciano> buonasera ragazzi
<Luciano> volevo provare ubuntu ma ho un problema
<Luciano> ho scaricato il cd dal sito
<Luciano> ma continua a darmi lo stesso errore: (initramfs) unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<krabador> Luciano, di quale ubuntu hai fatto il supporto di installazione ?
<Luciano> CD
<Luciano> anzi scusa, DVD
<krabador> di quale ubuntu?
<Luciano> ho provato prima a scaricare la 15, poi dopo l'errore ho scaricato la 14 lts, ma sempre uguale
<Luciano> medesimo errore
<Luciano> possibile che due download siano andati male?
<Luciano> anzi, per l'esattezza, il primo errore e': [0.000000] TSC: fast TSC calibration failed
<Luciano> poi l'altro
<krabador> quello non è rilevante
<Luciano> avete qualche suggerimento?
<krabador> Luciano, come hai masterizzato la iso?
<Luciano> con CD Burner XP
<krabador> Luciano, in un pc con quali caratteristiche ?
<Luciano> il pc e' vecchiotto
<Luciano> e' un acer
<Luciano> aspire m1641
<krabador> Luciano, indica cpu , quantitativo di ram
<krabador> scheda video
<Luciano> cpu E2220 pentium dual core
<Luciano> 2gb ram
<krabador> Luciano, quando hai usato il programma, come hai masterizzato la iso?
<krabador> !iso | Luciano
<ubot-it> Luciano: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> in quanto , se la procedura non è opportuna, possono insorgere problemi di quel tipo
<Luciano> scheda video nvidia 7050
<Luciano> su cd burne xp c'e' l'opzione ''masterizza iso'' ho usoto quella
<Luciano> *usato
<Luciano> leggo nella procedura che viene suggerito di usare ''infrarecorder''
<Luciano> e' possibile che il problema sia il programma che ho usato per masterizzare?
<krabador> Luciano, se la iso non è stata chiusa correttamente si
<krabador> Luciano, controlla l'hash della iso che hai masterizzato
<krabador> !md5 | Luciano
<ubot-it> Luciano: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/MD5SUMS
<Luciano> grazie per i suggerimenti ragazzi, faccio un paio di prove come mi avete suggerito, se non vanno bene torno a rompervi le scatole :)
<krabador> Luciano, prova a fare una pendrive
<krabador> !usbwin | Luciano
<ubot-it> Luciano: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Luciano> provato con infrared.. stesso errore
<krabador> Luciano, controlla l'hash della iso che hai masterizzato
<krabador> Luciano, prova a fare una pendrive
<krabador> !usbwin | Luciano
<ubot-it> Luciano: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> !md5 | Luciano
<ubot-it> Luciano: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/MD5SUMS
<Luciano> si credo che saro' costretto, anche perche' sto' bruciando dvd a manetta...
<Guest49439> ho installato ubuntu ma non riesco ad attivare la rete wifi
<Luciano> perdona l'ignoranza... come controllo l'hash?
<cristian_c> Luciano, apri la guida che ti è stata linkata
<krabador> Guest49439, attaccati in cavo lan, da quel pc, torna qui, e manda il risultato del comando sudo lshw -C network
<Guest49439> non ho la possibilita di collegare il cavo
<Luciano> ok do' un'occhiata, grazie ragazzi
<Guest49439> ho solo wifi
<Luciano> alla prossima
<Luciano> buonanotte
<krabador> Guest49439, se non puoi connetterti ad internet con il wireless, inserisci il supporto di installazione a sistema installato
<krabador> apri il terminale, software-properties-gtk , ti assicuri che tra le sorgenti software ci sia il supporto di installazione di ubuntu
<Guest49439> il sistema e avviato mi chiede di fare  aggiornamenti
<Guest49439> ma non so come attivare la ricerca reti wifi
<krabador> vai poi nell'ultima tab a destra , e vedi cosa dice
<krabador> Guest49439, leggi quello che ti viene sctitto
<jester-> sera
<Guest49439> scusa sono un po fuso
<Guest49439> ho rinserito la usb
<Guest49439> cosa devo fare dopo?
<cristian_c> Guest49439, gli aggiornamenti se non sbaglio vengono fatti tramite il supporto di installazione
<cristian_c> o meglio, credo  sia possibile installare software
<cristian_c> Guest49439, se invece devi installare il firmware per la wifi
<cristian_c> potrai trovare i pacchetti nel cd stesso
<cristian_c> facendo come ti è stato suggerito
<cristian_c> <krabador> Guest49439, attaccati in cavo lan, da quel pc, torna qui, e manda il risultato del comando sudo lshw -C network
<cristian_c> Guest49439, in ogni caso serve il risultato del comando
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest49439> disk usage analyzer
<cristian_c> ?
#ubuntu-it 2015-05-05
<N3mo> Buongiorno ragazzi!
<z8z> buondi
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<N3mo> Devo reinstallare Kubuntu e vorrei partire nel modo iusto, facendo una Home separata... quanti GB?
<davegarath> N3mo: dipende da te e da quanto è grande il disco
<davegarath> N3mo: posso suggerirti di usare lvm e lasciare dello spazio libero da assegnare all'esigneza
<N3mo> !lvm
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'lvm'
<N3mo> Ehm... puoi aiutarmi?
<davegarath> N3mo: nell'installazione di kubuntu dovrebbe esserci una voce che ti suggerisce il partizionamento con lvm ora non ricordo bene dove
<N3mo> OK, ma poi posso installare anche successivamente un dual boot con W7?
<davegarath> N3mo: che versione stai installando la 15.04 ?
<N3mo> Si, Kubuntu 15.04
<davegarath> N3mo: ci sto buttando un occhio perché kubuntu ti propone l'installazione di lvm ma usando tutto il disco che non è quello che vuoi. devi fare il partizionamento manuale
<N3mo> Capito. Provo a leggermi qualcosa
<jester-> davegarath: lasasta lvm crypto
<davegarath> jester-: e chi ha parlato di cypto ? io volevo usare lvm piatto
<davegarath> ma pare che kubuntu non lo preveda devi fartelo a manina da terminale
<jester-> e pure kakka 15.04
<davegarath> per avere quello che vuoi
<N3mo> mmmm mi sa che farò delle partizioni "statiche"...
<jester-> vantaggi di LVM?
<N3mo> cosa deve contenere l' HOME?
<N3mo> oltre i vari paramentri di configurazione del sistema
<jester-> N3mo: dati perni e impostazioni
<davegarath> jester-: per chi non sa giostrarsi con il partizionamento lvm può fare al caso suo
<N3mo> QUindi niente programmi ecc. eventualmente solo i file di configurazione degli stessi?
<jester-> N3mo: le impostazioni utente di ogni app sono nelle cartelle nascoste ma prendono spazio limitato, il reto dello spazio òo prendono i dati personale. / contiene il sistema e con 20 gb gia sei esagerato
<N3mo> OK, grazie :D quindi 20GB e bon
<jester-> per / non per la home
<N3mo> ok, "/" da 20GB e il resto su un altra partizione
<jester-> per la home dipene da cosa ci fai col pc. 200 gb possono essere esagerati o insufficienti
<N3mo> ...
<N3mo> Io installo MySQL Worckbench, TW e sto a posto :D
<N3mo> Comunque ho un disco da 250GB, pensavo quindi 20/ 130 per Linux e 100 per W7
<xubuntulove> salve a tutti
<xubuntulove> finalmente ho trovato il mio sistema preferito xubuntu unico problema come faccio a personalizzarlo ?
<xubuntulove> no mi fa accedere alla scheda video
<shadow91> ciao  mi spiegate  come  si  estrae una  cartella  tar.gz?
<davegarath> shadow91: un tar.gz è un archivio lo apri con file-roller
<shadow91> e  poi  cosa  si  fa?
<shadow91> come  lo installo
<davegarath> shadow91: poi selezioni quello che vuoi estrarre e gli dici di estrarlo :)
<davegarath> shadow91: un tar.gz può contenere qualsiasi cosa non è un pacchetto da installare.
<Tdk200> Salve a tutti :D
<Tdk200> da un paio di giorni ho notato che con l'avanzamento alla 15 di lubuntu non mi funziona più un programma
<Tdk200> precisamente droid cam
<Tdk200> ho anche altri problemucci un pò insensati, ad esempio il sistema tende a non riconoscere più che tipo di programma deve aprire un determinato file :S
<Tdk200> Di solito pima per accedere ad una cartella dal terminale andavo fisicamente sulla cartella e selezionavo apri nel terminale
<Tdk200> adesso mi esce un errore Esecuzione del processo figlio "LXterminal" non riuscita (File o directory non esistente)
<jester-> Tdk200: il programma che non è ufficiale da repo pare incompatibile con la nuova verione, per aprire files con una specifica app basta andare nelle proprietà del file e settare di conseguenza
<Tdk200> capisco
<jester-> Tdk200: sudo apt-get install --reinstall lxterminal
<Tdk200> Fatto
<Tdk200> poi provo a fare come ho fatto prima per la cartella?
<Tdk200> jester-: esce sempre lo stesso errore
<Tdk200> devo uscire, ci aggiorniamo dopo jester-
<jester-> Tdk200: quale
<Tdk200> Esecuzione del processo figlio "LXterminal" non riuscita (File o directory non esistente)
<Tdk200> questo quando premo su voce del menù a tendina apri nel terminale
<jester-> Tdk200: sudo apt-get install --reinstall lxterminal  fatto?
<Tdk200> Sisi
<jester-> Tdk200: reboot
<Tdk200> ok
<skricciolo> giorno a tutti c è modo da ubuntu 14.04 di affiancare Gnome ad Unity al login? grazie
<jester-> skricciolo: cambi alla schermata di login
<krabador> se installi gnome-desktop, lo puoi semplicemente selezionare
<skricciolo> eh si quello intendo, quindi??
<krabador> sull'icona a fianco al nickname
<skricciolo> si ok come?
<krabador> c'hai guadato?
<skricciolo> come installo gnome poi poterlo selezionare al login?
<jester-> [12:13:28] <krabador> se installi gnome-desktop, lo puoi semplicemente selezionare
<krabador> skricciolo, che ubuntu vuoi vandalizzare?
<skricciolo> l ho scritto
<skricciolo> 14.04 lts
<jester-> skricciolo: qualsiasi ambiente grafico installi risulta la login, basta scegliere
<skricciolo> come installo gnome per poi poterlo selezionare al login? meglio gnome o mate?
<krabador> era un'occasione per farti mettere un apostrofo
<krabador> skricciolo, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<jester-> [12:13:28] <krabador> se installi gnome-desktop, lo puoi semplicemente selezionare
<jester->  e 3
<skricciolo> gdm o lightdm? krabador ?
<krabador> questo devi deciderlo tu
<jester-> light le pusè bel
<krabador> gdm è il display manager di gnome
<skricciolo> a sapere cosa si riferisce... krabador
<krabador> lightdm è quello che già hai
<krabador> skricciolo, ma scaricare ubuntu gnome, ed usare direttamente quella?
<skricciolo> no preferisco poter scegliere come loggarmi grz
<jester-> skricciolo: e come ti logghi?
<skricciolo> scelgo...
<jester-> con la forza del pensiero?
<krabador> skricciolo, mischiare ambienti grafici sembra figo a dirsi , solo chi non l'ha provato si esprime come te
<skricciolo> ma qual è problkema? crea casini?
<jester-> skricciolo: puoi installare mezza dozzina di ambienti e poi scelgi al login gdm  ligthdm o kdm che sia
<jester-> stop
<skricciolo> se crea casini disistallo...visto che ha quasi finito ormai..
<skricciolo> finito...
<skricciolo> ok
<krabador> adesso al riavvio puoi scegliere cosa caricare
<skricciolo> grazie jester- krabador
<krabador> con gnome , grossi problemi non vanno ad esserci
<krabador> ma con altri ambienti grafici, si mischiano i default
<krabador> e conviverci puo' essere molto fastidioso
<jester-> va bè gusti so gusti
<skricciolo> il problema che su un pc non mio mi stanno facendo lavorare con Gnome, a casa ho Unity, quindi vorrei per praticità poter continuare a casa su mio pc quel tipo di lavoro da Gnome..
<jester-> avrai le app mischiate
<krabador> skricciolo, tutte le ragioni di questo mondo, e giustificate possono motivare l'uso di un ambiente grafico piuttosto che un altro , ma è che nella stessa distro , non è cosi' liscio come sembra
<skricciolo> indi se mi loggo per quel lavoro vado di Gnome, se mi loggo per altre cose vado di Unity...tutto qua...
<jester-> ogni ambiente installa le sue ma fuzano con tutti
<jester-> unity unsa roba gnome quindi non avrai il problema
<jester-> usa*
<krabador> essendo unity basato su gnome, nessun problema
<krabador> esattamente
<jester-> unity è un tarocco di gnome
<skricciolo> grazie duemila jester- krabador , ultima cosa...Mate creerebbe problemi?
<jester-> skricciolo: di cui sopra
<skricciolo> ok
<krabador> ecco, mate proverebbe ad indicare il file manager di default
<krabador> come il suo
<krabador> ed altre cose
<skricciolo> ok
<jester-> skricciolo: alla fine quello che fai su un ambiente lo fai con tutti
<jester-> cambia il piatto ma la minestra è sempre la stessa
<skricciolo> capito...no Mate era solo semplice ed profana ed ignorante curiosità...grazie di nuovo krabador jester-
<krabador> per quello , è sempre preferibile svegliere un ambiente grafico, ed installare la derivata ubuntu che lo usa
<skricciolo> ok chiaro
<jester-> skricciolo: in definitiva quello che fai al lavoro su gnome lo fai preciso pure in unity
<skricciolo> jester-,  sicuramente è stessa minestra ma io non sono un Guru del pc come voi :-( credimi mi trovo meglio a continuare quel lavoro da Gnome...
<skricciolo> jester-,  faccio nei miei limiti pi
<jester-> e dai per aprire una app cambia il modo ma sempre quella è
<jester-> o se ti cambiano la macchina fai casino e vai a piedi
<skricciolo> ù velocemente con Gnome... e che lo posso fare da Unity lo so...
<krabador> il fatto che tu voglia mischiare ambienti grafici, come le camicie nell'armadio , diciamo che toglie dubbi :D
<skricciolo> no mi abituo con il tempo alla nuova automobile...ovvio...ma ora tempo per fare stesse cose con Unity non ho...
<krabador> skricciolo, semplicissima curiosità, non fraintendere, ma cosa usa di perentorio di gnome, questo software ?
<skricciolo> è un lavoro da terminare piuttosto presto...
<jester-> skricciolo: si puo sapere, giusto per curiosità, che lavoro è?
<skricciolo> krabador,  non sono Guru come te...è l utente il problema no il software...lol
<skricciolo> sono come somaro...ormai imparato  a fare da gnome e continuo così...
<skricciolo> per disistallare? apt-get purge ubuntu-gnome-desktop?
<jester-> skricciolo: nu cosi togli solo il metapacchetto. cerca cin gogol che serve segare parecchia roba
<jester-> ed è favile che si trascini mezzo unity
<jester-> facile*
<skricciolo> cin gogol?
<skricciolo> con google...
<krabador> *con
<skricciolo> oki
<mikyno> ciao
<mikyno> non riesco a formattare correttamente con gparted penne usb in precedenza bootate per installare ubuntu o derivate
<mikyno> dopo averle formattate con gparted, visualizzo due partizioni sull usb, una inutilizzabile, l'altra con ancora dentro files di installazione del sistema
<krabador> mikyno, apri gparted, smonta la/le partizione/i
<jester-> mikyno: devi formattare quella coi files
<jester-> e smontarla
<krabador> crea nuova tabella partizioni
<krabador> crea nuova partizione con tutta la pendrive
<krabador> that's all.
<mikyno> riprovo, anche se ho già fatto
<mikyno> meglio forse da terminale?una volta per lo stesso problema mi consigliaste dd
<krabador> mikyno, riprova ricreando la tabella
<mikyno> yes
<krabador> da gparted
<dayyan> ciao ragazzi
<mikyno> mi rimangono sempre due partizioni
<mikyno> !img
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'img'
<dayyan> qualcuno ha una soluzione per la mia wifi atheros ar9285 che perde il segnale?
<mikyno> qual'era il sito x upparvi screen?
<krabador> !image | mikyno
<ubot-it> mikyno: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<mikyno> thanks
<krabador> mikyno, hai una pendrive con un sistema fisico di protezione dalle scritture?
<Mr_Pan> dayyan, che versione di ubuntu stai utilizzando  ? ?
<dayyan> 15.04
<dayyan> Mr_Pan: ma il problema esisteva anche sulla 14.04
<mikyno> krabador: https://imgur.com/UvFvaWs,2As0lkN sono 2 immagini
<dayyan> Mr_Pan: ieri mi ha dato una mano cristian_c e poi ho anche inserito un post sul forum, ma niente
<mikyno> non credo di aver sistemi di protezioni fisici..
<krabador> mikyno, un'immagine è la richiesta di continuare con la creazione della tabella partizioni , ed una sola partizione sullo sfondo
<mikyno> krabador: sandisk cruzer, e bridge_ sono la stessa pena
<Mr_Pan> dayyan, da quel poco che ho trovato sembrano esserci problemi tra la 15.04 la tua scheda wifi
<mikyno> sisi lho creata, era x far vedere il metodo msdos
<dayyan> Mr_Pan: ho anche provato a installare i backports, ma nulla
<Mr_Pan> prova a leggere questo post anche se fa riferimento ad una versione ubuntu più vecchia
<Mr_Pan> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=560401
<dayyan> Mr_Pan: ok provo subito
<krabador> mikyno, dopo aver creato la tabella, stacca riattacca, riapri gparted, crea partizione, stacca riattacca, riapri gparted, fa una foto di come compare
<dayyan> Mr_Pan: mmmm, mi sa che però non è il mio problema, al tizio non veniva proprio rilevata, a me funziona, ma ha un segnale talmente debole che devo stare seduto sul modem per farlo funzionare
<mikyno> ok, staccando tra un operazione e l'altra non avevo ancora provato krabador
<mikyno> krabador ma lol, staccando e riattaccando tra un operazione e l'altra mi son ricomparsi in una delle 2 partizioni file d'installazione di Arch, che poco fa non c'erano..  https://imgur.com/6NnJs0O,flQA8rf,k1uMbD0 (3 immagini)
<krabador> quando riattacchi devi smontare
<mikyno> cmq questa cosa mi succede ogni volta che booto un usb
<krabador> mikyno, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<krabador> a pendrive inserita, e gparted chiuso
<mikyno> è un problema se al momento sto usando debian?non è mio il pc
<mikyno> krabador http://paste.debian.net/171537/
<mikyno> neanche la vedo la penna
<bip_> Hello
<jester-> mikyno: ultima in basso
<krabador> mikyno, /dev/sdc che roba è?
<mikyno> si scusate pensavo fosse uguale all output che vedevo io dal terminale
<mikyno> in ogni caso son le ultime due, sdc1 in fat32 x mia scelta
<jester-> una sola è
<jester-> sdc1
<mikyno> e come la formatto?dopo aver ricreato la tabella, vedevo ancora files d'installazione di Arch :S
<krabador> mikyno, smonta la pendrive , se montata, sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdc1
<krabador> sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdc1 | pastebinit
<mikyno> sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdc1
<mikyno> mkfs.vfat 3.0.13 (30 Jun 2012)
<mikyno> home@Host-001:~$ sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdc1 | pastebinit
<mikyno> http://paste.debian.net/
<mikyno> nessun output crea
<krabador> mikyno, se non hai pastebinit installato, credo proprio di no
<mikyno> smontata è smontata
<krabador> stacca e riattacca
<mikyno> krabador l'ho installato prima, il pastebin che hai visto prima lha creato lui
<mikyno> niente...sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdc1 | pastebinit
<mikyno> http://paste.debian.net/
<krabador> stacca e riattacca la pendrive
<mikyno> fatto, niente..provato sia a smontarla con sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdc1 , sia senza
<mikyno> se lancio sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdc1 e lo metto su pastebin a mano?
<krabador> mikyno, quel comando va dato una volta sola, a pendrive smontata
<krabador> crea la partizione
<mikyno> smontata era smontata
<mikyno> come dicevo prima, mi avevate consigliato tempo fa x lo stesso problema di usar dd
<mikyno> e avevo risolto, ma non so quale fosse il comando
<krabador> mikyno, come dicevo prima, puoi mandare sudo fdisk -l
<krabador> di nuovo ?
<mikyno> sure
<krabador> per vedere cosa ha fatto il comando che hai appena mandato ?
<mikyno> krabador: http://paste.debian.net/171539/
<krabador> mike67, la pendrive è una sola, ed ha una sola partizone
<mikyno> xo dal gestore files vedo quelle due che ho screenshoottato prima, con all'interno ancora files
<krabador> mikyno, sudo umount /dev/sdc1
<mikyno> ok
<mikyno> ci sono
<krabador> mikyno, sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt && ls -la /mnt | pastebinit
<mikyno> krabador: http://paste.debian.net/171541/
<krabador> mikyno, dentro la tua pendrive non c'è nulla.
<mikyno> krabador: dal gestore files, collegando la penna vedo una chiamata bridge_201502 e una chiamata con il nome della penna, che non posso aprire. https://imgur.com/qh3DLtm,jhgny1c#0
<mikyno> quel bridge che vedo, è il nome di una distro di arch che avevo installato
<mikyno> se guardi lo screen, nn si vedono files, ma in basso si legge 22 cartelle, 28 files
<mikyno> krabador: se dovessi formattar un usb con dd da terminale, cosa lanceresti?
<krabador> mikyno, è stata montata sdc1 , l'interno è vuoto
<krabador> non so cosa tu creda di vedere
<mikyno> gli screen li hai visti?
<mikyno> vedo quello
<krabador> mike67, è stato operato su /dev/sdc , è stata creata una partizione al suo interno , è stata montata, ed è vuota
<krabador> fanno testo fdisk , ed il terminale
<mikyno> e quel che vedo con Dolphin che è??
<mikyno> Dolphin gestore file
<krabador> non uso kde, non saprei.
<mikyno> proverò su altri pc
<mikyno> grazie x il tempo
<mikyno> :)
<aka2s> ciao a tutti
<aka2s> vorrei installare ubuntu 15.04 su un asus eeepc 1000h
<aka2s> è consigliabile, opurre dovrei optare per una distro più leggera? grazie
<cierre> Salve
<cierre> qualcuno ha un BQ E4.5 Ubuntu edition
<cierre> ?
<cristian_c> dadexix86, ciao
<akis24> sera
<cristian_c> cierre, non credo sia molto diffuso. Hai domande?
<bip> Hello ;-)
<guestcarlo> buon giorno
<guestcarlo> ho un poblema con i driver del wifi non riwco a connettermi con wiffi
<guestcarlo> non c e nessuno in chat?
<guestcarlo> supporto
<bip> Roba da matti...
<bip> Ho la seguente macchina virtuale con kubuntu installata, tuttavia quando provo a fare un update mi da questo errore:
<bip> Network is unreachable
<bip> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10990976/
<xeno> buona sera
<xeno> ce qualcuno i linea
<xeno> ?
<xeno> avrei bisogno di supporto c e qualcuno che mi puo aiutare?
<xeno> nessuno italia?
<krabador> tutti
<xeno> finalmente
<xeno> ho installato ubuntu 15.04 il problema che quando avvio  il pc parte windows senza poter scegliere sistema operativo
<krabador> xeno, il pc ha uefi?
<xeno> i
<xeno> si
<xeno> ùwindows 8.1
<krabador> xeno, allora, fa partire il supporto di installazione, con l'opzione "prova ubuntu"
<xeno> ma dal ripristino
<xeno> ?
<krabador> no, letteralmente come ti ho detto
<krabador> segui poi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair#Installazione_su_supporto_live
<krabador> fino alla voce "sudo apt-get install boot-repair"
<krabador> segui poi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI#Riparazione_bootloader
<xeno> scusa ma non sono molto esperto nel settore, intendi  di far partire il subborto sa windows ?
<krabador> "upporto di installazione" = quello che hai usato per installare ubuntu
<krabador> *supporto
<xeno> ok il supporto l avevo capitoù
<xeno> ma non ho capito da dove devo avviarlo, s
<krabador> tipo in boot, come espressamente indicato nella guida di installazione del sistema
<xeno> buona sera
<xeno> dopo l installazione problematica di ubuntu 15.04 su windows 8.1 uefi mi accingo a rinstallare il tutto spero in maniera corretta . mi potete postare una guida dettagliata grazie
<maury90> sera
#ubuntu-it 2015-05-06
<simone> ciao a tutti, sono nuovo
<Guest87962> e sto impazzendo... :-) ho installato ubuntu versione 14.02.04 LTS. come installazione tutto ok. funziona alla grande. l'unico problema che inizialmente una volta effettuato l'accesso mi apparaiva il desktop completamente vuoto sia come admin che come ospite. poi dopo un aggiornamento e dopo la login mi ritorna alla schermata della login
<Guest87962> grazie mille per l'auuto
<Guest87962> aiuto
<simonep> ciao
<daniele_> Buongiorno ragazzi, ho appena reisntallato Kubuntu e ho provato a fare la home separata perche mi hanno detto che così in caso di problemi è più facile reinstallare senza perdere niente. Sono andato un pò a tentoni... ho fatto le varie partizioni e ho usato il sistema LVM per partizionare il disco. Potete dirmi se il lavoro è fatto in modo decente o se devbo rifarlo?
<daniele_> http://oi59.tinypic.com/sl2tsw.jpg
<davegarath> daniele_: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<daniele_> Grazie:D
<davegarath> daniele_: ( sudo pvs; sudo vgs ; sudo lvs ) | pastebinint
<davegarath> davegarath: copia/incolla anche le parentesi
<davegarath> daniele_: ^^
<davegarath> daniele_: ( sudo pvs; sudo vgs ; sudo lvs ) | pastebinit
<davegarath> daniele_: ho sbagliato a digitare
<daniele_> MI dice che si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto
<daniele_> sudo: pvs: command not found
<daniele_> sudo: vgs: command not found
<daniele_> sudo: lvs: command not found
<davegarath> daniele_: mmm molto strano
<davegarath> daniele_: df -h | pastebinit
<daniele_> eheheheh che ho combinato :D
<daniele_> A lei http://paste.ubuntu.com/10996469/
<davegarath> daniele_: non hai usato lvm :) hai usato partizioni statiche
<davegarath> daniele_: il che non è sbagliato
<daniele_> mmmm eppure mi sembrava di aver premuto su LVM
<daniele_> porca paletta
<davegarath> daniele_: kubuntu 15.04 ?
<daniele_> si
<daniele_> Vabbè. allora riformatto
<davegarath> daniele_: che io sappia l'installer di kubunutu 15.04 non gestisce molto bene lvm. ti permette di creare lvm criptato ma ti infili in un ginepraio. se proprio vuoi usare lvm ti conviene partizionare a manina
<daniele_> Io volevo usare LVM perchè mi sembra che poi fosse possibile giocare con le partizioni anche dopo aver installato, no?
<davegarath> daniele_:  sì lvm ti permette di creare logical volume allargarli etc per giocare ed imparare è favoloso, puoi anche fare snapshot. però devi impratichirtu un po' da cli
<cristian_c> davegarath, è meglio seguire la via classica
<cristian_c> normali partizioni
<daniele_> Ma se io ora volessi installare W7 potrò farlo anche come sono combinato ora?
<daniele_> Cioè creare una nuova partizione prendendo spazio dalla /home
<cristian_c> daniele_, puoi postare una schermata di gparted?
<davegarath> cristian_c: io lvm tutta la vita :) ma non l'ho consigliato io è lui che insiste ;) io posso solo mostrare la strada verso la luce
<daniele_> cristian_c:  Io avevo postato questa prima, vedi se può andar bene :D
<daniele_> http://oi59.tinypic.com/sl2tsw.jpg
<cristian_c> daniele_, sì, puoi ridimensionare la home
<cristian_c> daniele_, hai un pc con uefi/gpt?
<daniele_> No, bios
<cristian_c> ok
<daniele_> Vabbè, quindi diciamo che anche cosi potrebbe andare
<daniele_> come dimensioni di / ci siamo?
<cristian_c> daniele_, allora, sì, puoi ridimensionare la home, in modo da creare spazio non allocato, che puoi destinare a una nuova partizione per win7
<daniele_> Perfetto
<cristian_c> daniele_, beh, la / è un po' piccolina, solo 9 GB
<daniele_> Cavolo, mi avevano detto che 10 GB andavano benone....
<cristian_c> daniele_, al limite poi la ingrandisci ridimensionando la home e rifacendo la swap, se ti serve altro spazio per le applicazioni
<cristian_c> daniele_, sono sufficienti
<cristian_c> ma ne hai già riempiti 5 su 9
<cristian_c> se installi altre applicazioni , prima o poi la finisci
<daniele_> Vabbè, io quando ho messo su teamviewer e MySQLWorckbech sto a cavallo, no mi senre tanto altro
<cristian_c> daniele_, allora va bene così come sei
<cristian_c> senza toccare altro
<cristian_c> :)
<daniele_> Cmq posso quindi eliminare la Swap, ingrandire \ di altri 3GB e poi ricreare la swap dietro la Home?
<cristian_c> daniele_, nel caso tu volessi aumentare la /, ovviamente devi ridurre la home
<cristian_c> però insomma, mmmm
<daniele_> AH, quindi le partizioni si possono ridimensionare e spostare anche senza LVM?
<cristian_c> daniele_, meglio che non tocchi nulla
<cristian_c> daniele_, oppure, ancora meglio, riduci la home da destra e poi sposti swap e home sulla destra, per poter allargare la /
<cristian_c> daniele_, ovviamente, sì, ma da live
<cristian_c> non a partizioni montate
<daniele_> Capito tutto
<daniele_> Grazie :D
<cristian_c> daniele_, se hai ulteriori problemi, torna pure
<daniele_> Grazie a tutti, siete meglio di un supporto a pagamento
<daniele_> Buona giornata.
<cristian_c> di niente
<adereaea> ciao qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi ?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | adereaea
<ubot-it> adereaea: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<adereaea> non riesco a capire perchè xubuntu non si connette con i server per l upgrade. inoltre utilizzando opera non riesco a navigare  in internet.
<adereaea> ho cercato in tutti i modi di risolvere il problema. nelle discussioni non ho trovato niente sia in italiano che in inglese. ho reinstallato tutto parecchie volte. non so piu che fare. mi avevano parlato di xubuntu  benissimo. all'inizio funzionava tutto molto bene, dopo un paio di giorni dalla nuova installazione smette di funzionare correttamente
<adereaea> la cosa che mi fa rimanere male è che ho trovato pochissime info su internet. non voglio installare di nuovo Windows. e debian è un casino solo per il download
<bip> adereaea: da terminale se dai un: ping -c2 8.8.8.8
<bip> ti da qualche cosa?
<adereaea> 2 packets transmitted, 1 received 50% packet loss
<cristian_c> uhm
<bip> !incolla
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'incolla'
<cristian_c> adereaea, sembra tu abbia problemi di connessione
<bip> !pastebin | adereaea
<ubot-it> adereaea: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> adereaea, sei collegato via cavo, adesso?
<bip> Incolla il contenuto sul link
<adereaea> no via wifi
<cristian_c> adereaea, collega un cavo e verifica la connessione
<adereaea> ora sto scrivendo dal mac che utilizza il wifi perfettamente
<cristian_c> adereaea, collega un cavo e verifica la connessione
<adereaea> il mio nokia asha del giurassico si connette perfettamente
<cristian_c> adereaea, se ciò che ti preme sono gli aggiornamenti di sistema
<cristian_c> altrimenti poi si vede la situazione della connessione wifi
<adereaea> l output non era lungo, s'è fermato dopo appena il primo ping
<adereaea> per il cavo è problematico. e poi ripeto tutti i miei apparecchi si connettono tranquillamente col wifi
<adereaea> il segnale viene rilevato, in teoria è connesso e il segnale e più che buono. rileva anche le altre connessioni circostanti.
<N3mo> Buongiorno, ho KDE 15.05 pulito, appena installato. C'è un processo che si chiama baloo_file che si prende fisso il 100% di CPU2 .... ho anche provato a riavviare... Potete autarmi?
<cristian_c> adereaea,  in che senso è problematico?
<adereaea> che sia un problema di firewall o proxy? non ho toccato niente se non il file resolv.conf
<cristian_c> adereaea, eh, beh. dillo prima, eh :P
<bip> N3mo: hai provato a killare il processo?
<cristian_c> N3mo, sicuro 15.05?
<bip> adereaea: non avevi detto che eri dietro un firewall o addirittura proxy :)
<adereaea> non l ho detto perchè non lo so se lo sono
<bip> adereaea: stiamo parlando di connessione di casa?
<adereaea> ho provato solo ad indovinare. non ho messo ne installato firewall nè toccato proxy
<adereaea> yes di casa
<cristian_c> N3mo, google dice che non sei il solo
<cristian_c> adereaea,
<cristian_c> <adereaea> che sia un problema di firewall o proxy? non ho toccato niente se non il file resolv.conf
<adereaea> ora il file resolv.conf è cosi nameserver 208.67.222.222
<adereaea> nameserver 208.67.220.220nameserver 127.0.1.1
<adereaea> search lan
<cristian_c> N3mo, lsof|grep baloo_file | wc -l
<bip> adereaea: quel file viene sovrascritto da un altro processo (se ricordo bene)
<cristian_c> adereaea, su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> bip, infatti
<N3mo> cristian_c:  Mi risponde "6" ????
<bip> adereaea: incolla tutto su paste. cat /etc/resolv.conf |pastebinit
<adereaea> non mi carica pastebin
<adereaea> :) vi ho appena detto che ho problemi di connessione
<bip> adereaea: se fai un: sudo apt-get update ti da errore?
<adereaea> intendevo paste.ubuntu.com
<cristian_c> N3mo, ls /usr/share/applications
<cristian_c> adereaea, non sei connesso ora?
<cristian_c> adereaea, digita il comando, copia il contenuto su un file e postalo su pastebin
<cristian_c> lol
<bip> cristian_c: credo che non possa farlo. Non gli risolve gli host
<cristian_c> bip, senza pastebinit
<cristian_c> <bip> adereaea: incolla tutto su paste. cat /etc/resolv.conf |pastebinit
<adereaea> si ripeto mi segna che sono connesso, vedo anche la qualità del segnale. per il resto ripeto ora sto scrivendo da un mac. xubuntu  non vuole connettere
<bip> adereaea: nel caso prova: 91.189.90.174
<cristian_c> adereaea, modifica così: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<cristian_c> N3mo, ls /usr/share/applications
<adereaea> 91.189.90.174  lo copio dentro il file /etc/resolv.conf ?
<N3mo> cristian_c:  Ma il comando va bene uguale anche se ho killato il processo? mi stava squagliando il pc...
<cristian_c> N3mo, sì
<N3mo> ok
<cristian_c> N3mo, pare ci sia anche un'altra soluzione
<cristian_c> ovvero
<cristian_c> balooctl disable
<cristian_c> balooctl enable
<N3mo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10996711/
<cristian_c> oppure cancellare il file ~ /.xsession-errors
<N3mo> do questo da terminale? balooctl disable
<cristian_c> N3mo, sudo updatedb && locate baloo_file.desktop
<cristian_c> N3mo, disable ed enable, per riazzerare il database
<cristian_c> N3mo, insomma, pare esistano vari metodi
<cristian_c> adereaea, hai digitato il comando?
<N3mo> Ho dato Updatedb, mi ha resituito /etc/xdg/autostart/baloo_file.desktop Vediamo se va meglio
<N3mo> Avevo il procio a 81° :S
<cristian_c> N3mo, cat /etc/xdg/autostart/baloo_file.desktop
<adereaea> cmq digitando apt-get update mi scrive ripetutamente impossibile risolvere ppa.lunchpad.net. ho inserito l indirizzo ip nel file resolv.conf senza alcun risultato
<cristian_c> adereaea, hai già aggiunto ppa?
<cristian_c> adereaea, ma non hai digitato il comando suggerito
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> adereaea, modifica così: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<N3mo> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10996729/
<adereaea> si l ho fatto mi ha dato gli indirizzi ip che vi ho postato prima nameserver 208.67.222.222 nameserver 208.67.220.220nameserver 127.0.1.1
<adereaea>  search lan
<adereaea> che poi utilizzando cat mica posso modificare, mi restituisce l output e basta
<cristian_c> N3mo, non si capisce se va modificato Hidden=True oppure aggiunto al file, considerato che non lo vedo
<cristian_c> N3mo, allora prova le altre soluzioni suggerite
<N3mo> Ok, grazieù
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> adereaea, digita il comando, copia il contenuto su un file e postalo su pastebin
<cristian_c> adereaea, modificare il comando iniziale di bip
<cristian_c> che conteneva pastebinit
<cristian_c> N3mo, per prima cosa, prova a cancellare il file che ti avevo indicato
<cristian_c> N3mo, <cristian_c> oppure cancellare il file ~ /.xsession-errors
<cristian_c> N3mo, fatto ciò, riavvia la sessione utente
<cristian_c> N3mo, se non funziona vai di disable + enable
<cristian_c> di balooctl
<cristian_c> N3mo, scusa, ho sbagliato  a scrivere, il file è ~/.xsession-errors
<cristian_c> c'era uno spazio di troppo
<cristian_c> tra la tilde e lo slash
<adereaea> cristian hai letto quello che ho scritto? NON carica internet.
<adereaea> come faccio a postarlo se NON connette internet?
<ExPBoy> adereaea, fai una foto col cellulare e postala in
<ExPBoy> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ExPBoy> (dal pc che usi ora)
<cristian_c> adereaea, non puoi copiare il risultato su un file, come ti era stato detto?
<cristian_c> adereaea, mica ti serve internet per quello
<cristian_c> adereaea, non hai provato neanche ad attaccarti via cavo
<cristian_c> rendi tutto più difficile
<adereaea> allora non l ho fatto perchè sono mezz ora a dirvi che non sono connesso ad internet. inoltre vi ho postato 2 volte l output di cat resolv.conf. inoltre digitando cat etc/resolv.conf|pastebinit mi dice Failed tocontact the server
<ExPBoy> lol
<adereaea> non ho provato perchè faccio prima ad uscire di casa e comprarmi un nuovo cavo che spostare quello fissato e nascosto. dovrei staccare il computer da tutto e portarlo in un altra stanza.
<cristian_c> adereaea, il comando era stato corretto giusto
<cristian_c> è mezz'ora che non fai quanto richiesto
<cristian_c> adereaea,  non sei in grado di copiare nessun comando su file?
<adereaea> utilizzando cat?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> <cristian_c> adereaea, modifica così: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<cristian_c> per dire, è la terza volta
<cristian_c> cat /etc/resolv.conf
<adereaea> e secondo te l output che ho scritto sopra cosa è?
<cristian_c> adereaea, su pastebin
<cristian_c> così non hai l'impedimento della rete
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<adereaea> ah ho capito. mi state sfottendo. ok
<cristian_c> adereaea, il contenuto dei file è meglio postarlo su pastebin, invece che nel canale direttamente, perché qui non è formattato
<bip> adereaea: sei in un canale. Ci sono delle limitazioni per chi incolla "un numero di righe". E' chiamato Flood e il server a cui siamo tutti connessi ora lo impedisce. Quindi, affinchè tu possa farci vedere cosa sta succedendo in quel file, fai una foto con il cellulare se c'è l'hai.
<cristian_c> bip, ma anche perché non è formattato
<cristian_c> si rifiuta di utilizzare pastebin
<cristian_c> ma i modi ci sono
<bip> cristian_c: sicuramente ci sarà qualcosa del tipo / che non gli permette di fallo incollare nel canale :)
<adereaea> lo sto usando ma lo volete capire che sto provando questo caspita di pastebin?
<cristian_c> bip, vediamo, se ha voglia
<bip> cristian_c: è un suo problema. In fin dei conti chi ha il problema è lui :) noi stiamo cercando di aiutarlo
<cristian_c> adereaea, intanto hai digitato il comando e copiato tutto su file?
<adereaea> si ho digitato cat /etc/resolv.conf|pastebinit
<cristian_c> adereaea, ti ho digitato il comando giusto ben tre volte
<cristian_c> adereaea, e tu continui ad andare per i fatti tuoi
<adereaea> arrr
<cristian_c> non digitando il comando richiesto
<ExPBoy> ergo...
<cristian_c> adereaea, se scorri il log vedrai che è così, l'ho postato più volte
<adereaea> cat /etc/resolv.conf ?
<cristian_c> adereaea, eh
<ExPBoy> uhm
<cristian_c> adereaea, bip ti aveva postato il comando con pastebinit supponendo che tu avessi una connessione funzionante
<cristian_c> ma in questo caso non aiuta
<adereaea> e io non ti ho postato i nameserver che visualizzo dopo  l output di cat /etc/resolv.conf?
<cristian_c> adereaea, ti ho già spiegato i motivi per cui ti è stato richiesto pastebin
<cristian_c> basta leggere quello che ho scritto prima
<cristian_c> non si può stare quasi un'ora a questionare
<adereaea> raga se avete problemi ad aiutare un deficente come me vi lascio in pace. io vorrei solo imparare nonostante i miei limiti
<cristian_c> adereaea, ti si è invitato soltanto a fare quanto richiesto
<cristian_c> nulla più, nulla meno
<adereaea> ma lo sto facendo
<adereaea> l unica cosa che non ho fatto è fare la foto del l output
<cristian_c> adereaea, ah, s? E dov'è il link al paste?
<cristian_c> adereaea, anche la foto va bene, basta che mostri il file così com'è
<cristian_c> scegli tu
<adereaea> il link al paste non c'è perchè non ho internet
<cristian_c> adereaea, stai chattando via web, quindi...
<adereaea> si da un mac
<adereaea> e xubuntu è in un altro computer, a parte
<cristian_c> adereaea, appunto ti è stato chiesto di digitare il comando, copiare il risultato su un file e spostar eil file sul mac
<cristian_c> non hai fatto nulla di tutto questo
<cristian_c> (e neanche la foto)
<ExPBoy> eggià
<ExPBoy> difficile aiutarti
<cristian_c> preferendo polemizzare e basta, permetti che si abbia il dubbio che non ti interessi risolvere il problema, a questo punto
<ExPBoy> !veggenti | adereaea
<ubot-it> adereaea: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<cristian_c> daniele_, risolto?
<adereaea> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10996840/
<adereaea> giusto cosi?
<cristian_c> ok, hai pastebinnato
<cristian_c> adereaea, ma come sospettato
<cristian_c> il file è formattato male
<adereaea> ora è cosi
<cristian_c> adereaea, come minimo i nameserver devono stare ognuno su una riga
<cristian_c> quindi, pastebin ha aiutato a capire com'era la situazione reale
<adereaea> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10996842/
<cristian_c> cosa che non si poteva vedere in canale
<adereaea> si ma ho copiato monitor to monitor -.-
<cristian_c> adereaea, sono due file diversi?
<cristian_c> o hai cancellato il contenuto?
<adereaea> esatto
<cristian_c> cos'è searchlan?
<adereaea> il primo è il contenuto del file prima dell indirizzo ip che mi avete chiesto
<cristian_c> nameserver 208.67.220.220nameserver 127.0.1.1
<cristian_c> qui sono righe attaccate
<adereaea> il secondo ho cancellato tutto e ho inserito l indirizzo ip come mi avete chiesto
<cristian_c> non va bene
<adereaea> esatto
<adereaea> ogni volta che riavvio lo lascia cosi
<adereaea> cioè ritorna così
<cristian_c> se ho capito bene il file resolv.conf viene sovrascritto
<adereaea> esatto
<cristian_c> perché avevi toccato quel file nella prima versione?
<adereaea> non mi ricordo di averlo toccato
<cristian_c> beh, no
<cristian_c> ho controllato ora il mio resolv.conf
<adereaea> sopratt perchè searchlan non è cosa uscita da nessun blog o post che ho letto
<D4V|DE> ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> <adereaea> che sia un problema di firewall o proxy? non ho toccato niente se non il file resolv.conf
<cristian_c> insomma
<adereaea> si ma senza inserire searchlan
<cristian_c> adereaea, ti dico cosa ho io
<cristian_c> nameserver 127.0.1.1
<cristian_c> search homenet.telecomitalia.it
<cristian_c> solo queste due ho
<cristian_c> adereaea, quindi sembra taroccato
<adereaea> ok allora copio e provo?
<cristian_c> adereaea, sei sicuro che nessuno abbia toccato quel file?
<cristian_c> perché all'inizio dicevi di sì
<D4V|DE> ho un grave problema con kde 5.2 e 5.3 da quando ho fatto l'avanzamento da 14.10 con kde4 a 15.04 con kde 5.2 e dopo il login sn riuscito a vedere il desktop solo una volta, dopodichè il buio... ho provato da shell a installare il 5.3 ma con lo stesso risultato... riesco ad accedere solo con unity o gnome shell, dopo il login kde non parte! aiuti?
<adereaea> adesso mi sta venendo il dubbio :|
<cristian_c> adereaea, esattamente, cos'avevi modificato in quel file , prima di entrare qui in chat?
<angelogom> buongiorno a tutti
<adereaea> oggi l ho aperto ed era così http://paste.ubuntu.com/10996840/
<bip> !ciao | angelogom
<ubot-it> angelogom: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<cristian_c> adereaea, sì sì, ma avevi detto di averlo già toccato
<angelogom> ho un problema
<bip> !chiedi | angelogom
<ubot-it> angelogom: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<adereaea> sono nella cacca vero? caspita non ricordo :'(
<cristian_c> D4V|DE, ci sono problemi con plasma 5
<cristian_c> non è propriamente stabile
<bip> adereaea: segui cristian_c con calma. Prova a modificare quel file "inizialmente" vediamo se parte dopo di che provvediamo a sistemare il resto.
<cristian_c> adereaea, se non hai configurazioni particolari di rete, prova a rifare il file simile al mio
<D4V|DE> cristian_c, ho notato... io che sn totalmente dipendente da kde ora che faccio? scommetto che kde 4 su kubuntu 15.04 neppure si potrà mettere :P
<cristian_c> adereaea, ma prima di tutto , accertati che non sei dietro proxy o altro
<cristian_c> !chiedi | angelogom
<adereaea> ora l ho modificato così http://paste.ubuntu.com/10996892/
<ubot-it> angelogom: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<bip> adereaea: guarda questo link -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10996893/ modificalo così
<cristian_c> adereaea, devo aggiungere una seconda riga
<D4V|DE> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<adereaea> ok come posso essere sicuro di non essere dietro firewall o proxy?
<cristian_c> adereaea, sì, quelli che ti ha dato bip, sono i dns di telecom, direttamente
<cristian_c> adereaea, fatto ciò , salva il file e riavvia il pc
<bip> adereaea: calma. Aspetta, non accavalliamo le situazioni.
<adereaea> ok una cosa. come salvo ora il file in maniera che dopo il riavvio non mi si ricambia?
<bip> adereaea: aspetta.
<adereaea> ho inserito i nameserver di bip
<bip> adereaea: hai modificato il file? Perfetto
<cristian_c> D4V|DE, in effetti, se sei kappista, ti conviene rimanere sulla 14.10 con kde4
<bip> adereaea: dal terminale dai: sudo apt-get update
<adereaea> ok
<bip> adereaea: e dimmi se ti da errore
<angelogom> ho un pc datato pentium 4 qualsiasi distro installo non mi riconosce l'audio .l'unica che funziona e xpubuntu.adesso ho installato lubuntu 14.04 funziona tutto tranne l'audio
<cristian_c> adereaea, per salvarlo, devi aprirlo con i privilegi di root
<cristian_c> angelogom, considerato che è un hardware datato, fai una prova in live con la 12.04
<cristian_c> angelogom, di lubuntu, ovviamente
<adereaea> si l ho salvato da root, uso sempre il terminale da root
<cristian_c> adereaea, male
<cristian_c> molto male
<cristian_c> utilizzare i privilegi di root, non significa diventare root
<adereaea> ho dato update e mi da errori tipo impossibile scrivre alcuni file di indice (è l ultima scritta)
<cristian_c> adereaea, quelli sono dovuti ai ppa
<angelogom> ma funziona bene gira bene e veloce e solo l'audio che non riconosce
<cristian_c> adereaea, poi giustamente dicono che resolv.conf viene creato da network manager, quindi puoi pure cancellarlo, volendo
<bip> adereaea: quindi se dai un: ping -c4 www.google.it cosa ti da?
<cristian_c> angelogom, la compatibilità non è infinita con sistemi aggiornati
<cristian_c> angelogom, ti consiglio di fare una prova in live con la 12.04 e verificare di persona se l'audio va
<adereaea> ragazzi su software & updates cosa avete spuntanto nella sezione Downloadable from internet e nella parte install updates from?
<bip> adereaea: ... ci prendi in giro? O_o
<ExPBoy> si
<cristian_c> adereaea, allora, vanno bene tutti tranne i proposed
<cristian_c> ovviamente, nessun ppa
<adereaea> e su ubuntu software?
<cristian_c> adereaea, fai una cosa alla volta
<adereaea> cmq il ping risponde: unknown host www.google.it
<angelogom> allora in live ho provato ubuntu 12.,mint,elementary os,mint,zorin os, ma niente girano tutti solo l'audio non funziona
<cristian_c> se non sei connesso correttamente, cerca di risolvere prima il problema dei dns
<cristian_c> adereaea, in secondo luogo, non devi per forza cancellare il file resolv.conf, ma commentare le righe,  a quanto pare
<cristian_c> angelogom, la 12.04?
<davegarath> adereaea: prova a lanciare un ping -c4 8.8.8.8
<Carlin0> angelogom, sei sicuro che la scheda audio non sia andata a escort ?
<cristian_c> uhm
<adereaea> chiedo venia, è finita la batteria del pc. ho riavviato cmq
<angelogom> non perche con xpubuntu che deriva da xubuntu 12.4 funziona bene e da due anni che funziona
<angelogom> quindi la scheda audio funziona
<davegarath> adereaea: cosa da un ping -c4 8.8.8.8 ?
<Carlin0> angelogom, adesso su che distro sei ?
<angelogom> allora adesso sono con xpubuntu e funziona
<adereaea> dave Destination hosts unreachable
<angelogom> ma volevo cambiare distro e niente non trovo un altra distro che riconosce la scheda audio ???
<davegarath> adereaea: riesci a dare un "ip a"   e mettere il contentuto su paste.ubuntu.com ?
<davegarath> adereaea: serve anche il risultato di un "route -n"
<Carlin0> eh angelogom e come si fa a vedere cosa può essere ? devi venire con una distro che non funziona per cercare di sistemare
<adereaea> cosa sarebbe un "ip a"
<adereaea> ora copio route -n
<davegarath> adereaea: tu lanca e vedi
<Carlin0> cmq angelogom ubuntu è troppo per quel pc ...
<adereaea> ok dave l ho lanciato cosa ti scrivo?
<angelogom> ok allora installo lubuntu 12.4
<davegarath> il risultato dei 2 comandi mettili su paste.ubuntu.com
<adereaea> ok mi servirà del tempo
<angelogom> e poi ci sentiamo
<Carlin0> angelogom, cmq non capisco ... guarda che xubuntu e lubuntu sono la stessa distro cambia solo il DE
<Carlin0> il motivo di cambiare ... boh
<angelogom> volevo una distro piu leggera e mi hanno detto che lubuntu e piu leggera tutto qua
<adereaea> questo è il risultato di route -n http://paste.ubuntu.com/10996990/
<davegarath> adereaea: ping -c 4 192.168.1.1
<Carlin0> sei dietro un router adereaea
<adereaea> ok ho pingato ma niente... 100% packet loss
<adereaea> è una domanda?
<davegarath> adereaea: non raggiungi il tuo router
<davegarath> adereaea: oppure il tuo router ti sta firewallando
<adereaea> ok come mi consigli di muovermi?
<Carlin0> adereaea, ma sei connesso via cavo ?
<bip> adereaea: da linea di comando: sudo ifconfig -a
<bip> adereaea: cosa vedi? eth0, wlan?
<adereaea> wlan1
<bip> adereaea: vedi qualche ip del tipo: 192.168. ?
<adereaea> aspe ti copio wlan 1 su pastebin
<bip> adereaea: no no, non sono così cattivo
<bip> adereaea: mi serve sapere che ip hai
<adereaea> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10997032/
<adereaea> ( bip ahahahahaha)
<bip> adereaea: hai altri computer connessi a casa attualmente?
<adereaea> si questo dal quale sto scrivendo
<bip> adereaea: facendo un'analisi del problema pare che il PC sul quale hai ubuntu non riesca ad arrivare al tuo router.
<bip> adereaea: quindi è normalissimo che non si connetta in rete
<Carlin0> adereaea, ma sei connesso via cavo ?
<Carlin0> adereaea, ma sei connesso via cavo ?
<adereaea> no son connesso via wifi
<Carlin0> non sei connesso via wifi (diciamo)
<Carlin0> come fai a dire che sei connesso ? da cosa lo deduci ?
<adereaea> vedo il segnale del wifi in blu in alto a desta
<adereaea> poi appena apro il browser per un momento si connette poi subito dopo rimane impallato
<davegarath> adereaea: se non pingi il default gw ( 192.168.1.1 di prima che non pingi ) non sei in rete. usa un cavo
<adereaea> dave mi spieghi una cosa? ora ho pingato
<adereaea> wtf non capisco cosa caspita stia succedendo. ora ha pingato
<bip> adereaea: cosa ha pingato? :S
<davegarath> adereaea: cosa ha pingato ?
<Carlin0> il rutter me sa
<adereaea> 192.168.1.1
<adereaea> mmh ora non pinga piu
<davegarath> adereaea: hai la connessione ai  fatti suoi non è affidabile
<adereaea> mmh gia
<davegarath> adereaea: dovremmo vedere cos'hai nei logs ma facciamo notte senza una connessione devi usare un cavolo di cavo
<davegarath> adereaea: connesso bello diretto al router
<davegarath> adereaea: il resto si vede dopo
<akis24> sera
<adereaea> dave puoi attendere un poco?
<bip> adereaea: siamo qui tutto il giorno per 365 giorni l'anno. Carlin0 compreso.
<davegarath> eh io attendo ....
<Kahori> ciao ragazzi.. posso chiedervi una mano? xD
<davegarath> !qualcuno  | Kahori
<ubot-it> Kahori: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Kahori> Scusate XD
<Kahori> Allora da 5 minuti a questa parte se clicco su un pulsante di un MMO mi compare una schermata nera e poi il pc si riavvia
<Kahori> Inoltre si sono scambiati dei caratteri rispetto ai tasti
<akis24> Kahori: sarebbe MMO ? parliamo in chiaro  è meglio
<adereaea> dave ci sono
<adereaea> ho smontato il pc ( ...) connesso diretto al cavo. appena inserito il cavo ho fatto l auto-eth
<adereaea> 4 packets transmitted 4 received 0% loss
<davegarath> adereaea: ora dovresti navigare correttamente : ping -c4 www.google.it
<adereaea> ya ya ya
<adereaea> problema della scheda di rete che usavo per il wifi???? booooh
<Kahori> akis24 MMO sarebbe un gioco online ovvero Grepolis.. Io ci gioco su Mozilla ma fino a prima non era mai successo nulla di simile
<davegarath> adereaea: o probabilmente il driver. se ora fai un apt-get update dovrebbe andare liscio
<adereaea> ya ya ya
<adereaea> quindi devo rassegnarmi al fatto che posso usarlo solo tramite cavo
<adereaea> ?
<davegarath> adereaea: fai un apt-get install pastebinit
<akis24> Kahori: dacci qualche dettaglio versione di ubuntu ?  caratteristiche pc ?  come è apparso il problema che dici in seguito a cosa ?
<davegarath> adereaea: ora devi risolvere i problemi della wifi ma finché non hai risolto usa il cavo
<adereaea> eccchecccavolo mi dice che è installato già
<davegarath> adereaea: bene ti conviene chattare da quel pc così puoi fare copia / incolla degli output in canale senza ricopiarteli a mano
<davegarath> adereaea: fa un lspic | pastebinit
<davegarath> sorry
<davegarath> adereaea: fa un lspci | pastebinit
<adereaea> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10997158/
<Kahori> akis24 ubuntu 14.04 ... caratteristiche pc tipo cosa? il problema si presenta dopo che clicco su un pulsante del gioco
<akis24> Kahori: hai installato driver proprietari o fatto aggiornamenti del sistema ?
<Kahori> ho aggiornato il sistema 3 o 4 giorni fa
<akis24> Kahori:  apri il terminale e scrivi sudo apt-get update  e metti tutto su pastebin
<akis24> !paste | Kahori
<ubot-it> Kahori: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<akis24> Kahori: mentre ci sei dai anche  cat -n /etc/default/keyboard   metti sempre su paste
<adereaea> scusate la domanda abbastanza stupida, ma mi sa che ormai vi siete abituati.... che "testi" consigliate per imparare il sitema  operativo nel migliore dei modi? non ditemi di studiarmi il debian da 400 pagine...
<akis24> adereaea: almeno usa le guide di ubuntu ..
<akis24> !wiki
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<Kahori> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10997196/
<adereaea> sapete se posso trovare qualcosa per il mio problema?
<Kahori> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10997202/
<davegarath> adereaea: ma scheda wifi stai usando ? una esterna usb ?
<adereaea> si dave
<davegarath> adereaea: lsusb | pastebinit
<akis24> Kahori: hai inserito dei ppa = pacchetti estranei a ubuntu che significano rovinare il sistema .. il consiglio è rimuoverli  o  effettuare il ripristino di sistema
<akis24> Kahori: hai provato a riavviare e poi provare ?
<adereaea> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10997219/
<Kahori> no ora provo
<davegarath> adereaea: ma l'hai staccata ora ?
<adereaea> si
<akis24> Kahori: oppure puoi provare a rinominare la cartella .mozilla presente sulla /home riavviare firefox e vedere se funziona
<adereaea> allora riattacco e rilancio comando?
<davegarath> si
<adereaea> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10997228/
<Kahori> akis24 grazie ora provo entrambe le cose e ti faccio sapere
<akis24> perfetto prego Kahori
<davegarath> adereaea: lsmod | pastebinit
<adereaea> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10997246/
<adereaea> ops no
<adereaea> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10997248/
<adereaea> il primo però è l output di "lsusb -v"
<davegarath> adereaea: cat /var/log/syslog | pastebinit
<adereaea> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10997274/
<adereaea> sapete se c'è una documentazione su quale sistema debian è il piu adatto a un determinato tipo di pc?
<tdk200> Salve raga :D ho deciso di installare lubuntu da Zero e volevo delle info su come renderlo al meglio
<tdk200> Posso seguire questa guida? http://www.marcosbox.org/2014/04/lubuntu-1404-guida-post-installazione.html
<tdk200> se escono dei ppa nn li installo manco morto
<tdk200> I restricted extras cosa contengono?
<tdk200> krabador: ci sei?
<Kahori> akis24 ho riavviato e non cambia nulla.. ho provato a cambiare nome ma non riesco che comando devo utilizzare_
<adereaea> dave?
<adereaea> credo di aver risolto il problema. non capisco se sia l upgrading al 15.0 o questa soluzione trovata qua http://askubuntu.com/questions/465848/frequent-deauthentication-from-wifi-reason-6-in-a-centrino-advanced-n-6230-r
<davegarath> adereaea: ho poca familiriatà con questi driver ma vedo dai logs che continui a disconnetterti /riconneterti che versione di ubuntu stai usando ?
<adereaea> o meglio qua
<adereaea> http://askubuntu.com/questions/454427/network-issues-since-trusty
<adereaea> per ora la soluzione  "modprobe iwlwifi 11n_disable=1" sembra funzionare
<adereaea> ora riavvio e riverifico
<Kahori> ripropongo la domanda piu in generale.. come cambio il nome alla cartella di mozilla nella home?
<davegarath> Kahori: se vuoi partire con una sessione vuota di firefox sì. chiudi tutti i browser aperti, rinomini la cartella .mozilla ( occhio al punto prima del nome ) e riapri firefox
<Kahori> davegarath si ma come lo cambio il nome della cartella mozila?
<tdk200> Kahori:  in che senso?
<tdk200> Kahori: perchè vuoi cambiarlo?
<Kahori> me lo ha detto prima akis24.. sto cercando di risolvere un problema
<tdk200> che problema avevi?
<davegarath> Kahori: lo puoi fare da grafica o da riga di comando. da grafica devi impostare la vista dei files nascosti su file manager di ubuntu fai ctrl+h
<davegarath> Kahori: da riga di comando : apri un terminale e scrivi banalmente: mv .mozilla .mozilla.vecchio
<Kahori> tdk200 in pratica mentre gioco online su mozilla se clicco un pulsante del gioco mi si riavvia il pc
<Kahori> davegarath ho provato prima ma non ha funzionato XD
<tdk200> :S
<tdk200> che tipo di gioco?
<davegarath> Kahori: cosa hai provato prima ? :)
<Kahori> tdk200 Grepolis.. davegarath ho provato a cambiare dal terminale ma non va..
<davegarath> Kahori: in che senso non va ti ha dato dei messaggi di errore ?
<davegarath> Kahori: cos'hai scritto ?
<tdk200> Kahori: ma perchè non elimini mozzilla e lo reinstalli
<tdk200> salvati però i siti preferiti
<Kahori> davegarath forse sono riuscita XD
<krabador> tdk200, dica
<tdk200> Hu hu ciao krabador :D
<tdk200> mi servivano delle info
<krabador> !installazione | tdk200
<ubot-it> tdk200: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<tdk200> ho reinstallato lubuntuzz
<tdk200> grazie compare no è che volevo sapere se potevo seguire questa guida http://www.laseroffice.it/blog/2015/04/23/lubuntu-15-04-guida-post-installazione/
<tdk200> :D
<krabador> tdk200, ti diverte spammare roba non ufficiale in canale ?
<krabador> non sono tuo compare.
<tdk200> :D scusami Amico di merende :D
<krabador> neanche, e non continuare.
<tdk200> si vi chiedo scusa sono proprio una lagna però volevo sapere se ci si poteva fidare di questa guida post installazione
<tdk200> evitando il java che a me funziona solo il java ufficiale
<krabador> ci si puo' fidare solo delle guide ufficiali
<krabador> e si devono seguire quelle, se si vuole assistenza poi qui
<krabador> tdk200, fai il supporto di installazione, lo fai partire, esegui installazione connesso ad internet, spuntando le voci di aggiornamenti e software di terze parti
<krabador> e non c'è nient'altro che va fatto sul fronte installazione
<tdk200> allora ho fatto tutto come dici tu
<tdk200> ma per installare skype o altro software
<krabador> sul fronte personalizzazione, cerchi documentazione ufficiale a riguardo del contesto che serve
<tdk200> per renderlo completo e competitivo :D
<krabador> tdk200, non è una guerra
<krabador> è un sistema
<krabador> che deve fare le cose che servono
<tdk200> :P
<krabador> semplicemente.
<tdk200> Grazie
<krabador> per skype , abiliti i repositories partner di canonical, mandando il comando software-properties-gtk , mettendo la spunta sulla voce partner , nella tab "altri software" , chiudi quella finestra, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install skype
<tdk200> Danke
<krabador> sono anni che di tanto in tanto vieni, tra qualche mese ti serviranno le stesse informazioni ?
<tdk200> no no tranqui era solo che volevo sapere se usando quella guida, (che promette di completare lubuntu in post installazione), era valida
<tdk200> per l'installazione nn c'è problema ho già fatto tutto quello che mi hai detto tu
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<davide> irssi è da terminale è possibile ..se non ho irssi installato ,entrare in chat con intenet
<jester-> davide: serve irssi installato e funza comunque by internet
<widecurio64> salve a tutti, ho installato su kubuntu 14.10 ms office con wine, ma non mi fa salvare i file, cosa posso fare?
<jester-> widecurio64: cioè salva non è abilitato?
<widecurio64> non capisco cosa intendi per abilitato ma quando vado a salvare il file crasha e si riavvia
<jester-> widecurio64: non tutto è wine compatibile, non hai piu winzoz?
<jester-> widecurio64: https://appdb.winehq.org/
<widecurio64> si, ho winz
<widecurio64> però uso tutto il tempo linux
<jester-> widecurio64: dubito che si winw compatibile, le strade sono 2: o virtualizzi winz in linux, o lo usi direttamente in winzoz
<widecurio64> ok, altrimenti uso l'online?
<jester-> widecurio64: vedi tu, winz e linux non sono sostitutivi ma alternativi nel senso  che se non va un cavallo usi l'altro
<widecurio64> capisco
<jester-> widecurio64: libreoffice o openoffice non ti garbnao?
<jester-> garbano*
<widecurio64> no, devo usare per forza ms office, per scuola
<krabador> widecurio64, ok, office per scuola, ma lo stesso formato/file che devi salvare ed elaborare, con libreoffice, non va?
<widecurio64> si va, ma a me serve fare conoscenza con le funzionalità di office e non libreoffice
<widecurio64> quindi mi chiedevo se c'èra un modo di far salvare i files su linux
<krabador> widecurio64, digli a scuola, che dal 2005 lo standard europeo del documento , è l'odt
<krabador> non il doc, di office
<krabador> che quindi stanno imponendo di apprendere qualcosa fuori standard
<widecurio64> davvero, non lo sapevo1
<jester-> dovrebbe essere winz compatibile
<b00k3r> sera
<silvia-10> ciao
<silvia-10> c'è qualcuno? sono nuova e non so bene come funzioni questa chat.. ho un problema con lubuntu e spero mi aiuterete a risolverlo
<krabador> esponu
<krabador> *i
<silvia-10> ho un hp mini, ho istallato lubuntu e già all'istallazione non torvava la mia rete wifi così ho dovuto procedere con la lan
<silvia-10> ora è tutto istallato ed ok, trova varie reti wifi ma non la mia
<jester-> silvia-10: sei collegata col cavo ethernet?
<silvia-10> no ora sono su un altro pc con il wifi
<jester-> silvia-10: se trova altre reti non c'è ragione che non trovi la tua
<silvia-10> è così.. non trova solo la mia..ho trovato una discussione su questo forum con lo stesso problema
<krabador> esattamente, a meno che la rete non sia stata impostata come nascosta
<silvia-10> ma facendo quel che è suggerito non si è ugualemente risolto il problema
<silvia-10> ho prvato aggiungendo manualmente la rete da reti nascoste
<silvia-10> non la trova
<krabador> silvia-10, il wireless o funziona o non funziona, non è razzista con le reti
<krabador> silvia-10, nel sistema operativo precedentemente usato in questo pc, la rete wireless funzionava ?
<silvia-10> si
<silvia-10> come funziona nel pc da cui sto scrivendo
<silvia-10> la rete funziona è c'è
<krabador> silvia-10, verifica con chi gestisce la rete wireless che non ci siano impostazioni particolari di ingresso alla rete
<silvia-10> no ci sono impostazioni particolari
<silvia-10> questo utente aveva il mio stesso pc ed il mio stesso problema.. http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4708862
<silvia-10> ma facendo quel che è suggerito il mio problema non si  è risolto
<jester-> silvia-10: hai adsl fartweb?
<silvia-10> no ho virgin media, sono in inghilterra
<jester-> aaah
<jester-> silvia-10: il pc in questione è acceso?
<silvia-10> si
<jester-> e hai in cavo eth?
<silvia-10> si posso connettermi..
<jester-> silvia-10: sarebbe utile che venissi in canale dal pc
<silvia-10> ok
<silvia-10> vado a connettermi..è al piano di sotto..come faccio poi a ritrovarvi?
<jester-> silvia-10: accà suggno
<krabador> nello stesso modo con cui sei entrato adesso
<silvia-10> ok
<silvia-10> vado
<silvia-10> sono tornata dal pc in questione
<silvia-10> ci siete ancora
<silvia-10> ?
<jester-> silvia-10: parlavi di piano di sotto, mi sa che se non la vedi non è raggiungibile
<jester-> non c'è altra spiegazione
<krabador> silvia-10, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<silvia-10> certo che lo è, se no come mi connetterei con l'altro pc
<krabador> silvia-10, iwconfig | pastebinit
<silvia-10> ok
<jester-> silvia-10: il router sta al piano di sopra?
<krabador> ed incolla il link risultante dall'ultimo comando
<silvia-10> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10998068/
<silvia-10> jester- no `al piano di sotto, ma funziona anche sopra, il wifi di qui non è quello che abbiamo in Italia
<jester-> silvia-10: è la tua?
<krabador> silvia-10, sudo iwlist wlan0 scan | pastebinit
<jester-> silvia-10: lspci | pastebinit
<silvia-10> fatto
<silvia-10> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10998068/
<jester-> illink
<krabador> silvia-10, non prendere in giro
<krabador> <krabador> silvia-10, sudo iwlist wlan0 scan | pastebinit
<jester-> Tx-Power=27 dBm  non è nenache male
<silvia-10> krabador cosa devo fare?
<krabador> silvia-10, ok , prendi in giro.
<silvia-10> no
<silvia-10> non sto capendo nulla
<silvia-10> perchè dici che prendo in giro?
<silvia-10> ho scritto il link come mi hai detto
<krabador> si, dello stesso comando, dopo che te ne sono stati segnalati altri
<silvia-10> jester-cosa vuol dire Tx-Power=27 dBm  ?
<silvia-10> allora scusami..rileggo
<silvia-10> spero sia questo il link http://paste.ubuntu.com/10998092/
<silvia-10> è questo?
<krabador> silvia-10, e l'altro, mandatoti 2 volte, non lo vuoi proprio mandare?
<silvia-10> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10998104/
<silvia-10> questo?
<krabador> si
<silvia-10> yuppyyy
<silvia-10> :)
<silvia-10> krabador cosa devo fare quindi?
<krabador> silvia-10, sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<silvia-10> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10998131/
<silvia-10> krabador è ok?
<jester-> silvia-10: che minghia di driver hai installato
<krabador> che versione di ubuntu stai usando ?
<silvia-10> come faccio a vederlo?
<silvia-10> è lubuntu
<krabador> silvia-10, lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<jester-> lasb_release -r
<krabador> lspci -nn -d 14e4: | pastebinit
<silvia-10> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10998159/
<silvia-10> wquesto `il primo
<silvia-10> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10998163/
<silvia-10> questo il secondo
<krabador> ok
<jester-> ma river=brcmsmac  da dove spunta
<krabador> è in linux-firmware
<silvia-10> ?
<jester-> dovrebbe essere b43 che usa il firm
<silvia-10> arabo per me
<silvia-10> quindi cosa posso fare?
<jester-> segherei il firm e installerei bcmwl-kernel-source
<silvia-10> ????
<silvia-10> krabador ci sei ancra?
<silvia-10> ancora?
<silvia-10> c'è qualcuno??
<krabador> oh, pazienza, per favore
<silvia-10> ok..solo sapere che ci siete
<silvia-10> ok
<krabador> silvia-10 dmesg | grep wl | pastebinit
<silvia-10> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10998213/
<N3mo> Buonasera, Ho Kubuntu 15.04 appena installato... mi succede una cosa strana, alle volte mi si disconnette dal WiFi rimanendo connesso alla rete ma non navigando... se poi faccio disconnetti dalla rete non trova proprio più alcuna rete ... l' unica cosa che rimane da fare è riavviare.
<N3mo> Se può essere utile dando lspci quando il wifi non va la scheda di rete è cmq elencata
<jester-> N3mo: si sa che vivid è un  po intabile
<jester-> intabile
<gunixr> jester-, instabile ;)
<jester-> yess
<N3mo> Ah, ok allora siamo nella norma
<xeno> buona sera, un buon programma per download musica e fil?
<krabador> !chat | xeno
<ubot-it> xeno: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> silvia-10 dmesg | grep ERR | pastebinit
<xeno> ok sorry
<Torpedo_Smash> Salve a tutti, volevo domandarvi un alternativa a KDE connect ma che vada bene anche con Unity e Ubuntu
<silvia-10> krabador silvia@ubuntu:~$ dmesg | grep ERR | pastebinit
<silvia-10> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<silvia-10> non mi da nessun link
<jester-> Torpedo_Smash: quello che gira su un ambiente gira con tutti gli altri se roba ufficiale da repo
<silvia-10> dice questo
<krabador> silvia-10 dmesg | grep err | pastebinit
<krabador> silvia-10, lsmod | pastebinit
<silvia-10> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10998235/
<Torpedo_Smash> jester-, il problema che kde connect mi si porta dietro l'ira di Dio di dipendenze da KDE e Qt e gradirei evitare
<silvia-10> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10998241/
<jester-> Torpedo_Smash: non usando kde connect non so che dirti
<Torpedo_Smash> jester-, a me interessa principalmente avere le notifiche dello smartphone android sul computer
<krabador> silvia-10, cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf | pastebinit
<silvia-10> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10998266/
<krabador> silvia-10, echo "blacklist b43" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<krabador> riavvia
<krabador> silvia-10, cat /etc/modules | pastebinit
<silvia-10> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10998308/
<silvia-10> krabador..ho riavviato il pc e questo è il link
<silvia-10> ok?
<krabador> silvia-10, ok, rimanda dmesg | grep err | pastebinit
<krabador> e lsmod | pastebinit
<silvia-10> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10998327/
<silvia-10> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10998328/
<krabador> silvia-10, sudo iwlist wlan0 scan | pastebinit
<Tdk200> :S
<silvia-10> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10998332/
<silvia-10> krabador purtroppo devo andar via tra 15 minuti..nel caso ti trovo ancora qui domani?
<krabador> silvia-10, dpkg -l | grep firmware
<silvia-10> fatto
<krabador> cosa ti ha restituito ?
<silvia-10> ti incollo quel che esce?
<silvia-10> silvia@ubuntu:~$ dpkg -l | grep firmware
<silvia-10> ii  b43-fwcutter                         1:019-2                             i386         utility for extracting Broadcom 43xx firmware
<silvia-10> ii  firmware-b43-installer               1:019-2                             all          firmware installer for the b43 driver
<silvia-10> ii  linux-firmware                       1.143                               all          Firmware for Linux kernel drivers
<jester-> silvia-10: sudo dpkg --purge firmware-b43-installer
<jester-> silvia-10: sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<jester-> e riavvia
<silvia-10> krabador ho fatto come suggerito
<krabador> silvia-10, sudo iwlist wlan0 scan | pastebinit
<silvia-10> :) yuppyyyyy
<silvia-10> si connette
<silvia-10> grazie a tutti
<jester-> oggià
<silvia-10> vado!!!
<silvia-10> grazieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<silvia-10> =D
<jester-> silvia-10: saluta london
<silvia-10> sarà fatto..tu jester la sicilia?
<silvia-10> giusto?
<akis24> ihih
<jester-> silvia-10: lumbard
<silvia-10> ahahahaha
<jester-> silvia-10: ho un figlio che vive i da 10 anni
<jester-> era andatoo li per 2 mesi
<silvia-10> bene..se `uno scenziato del nimr magari lo conosco
<silvia-10> scappo..grazie ancora a tutti
<silvia-10> :D
 * bip Hello
<Tdk200> krabador: b00k3r ho risolto :D
<krabador> Tdk200, di la
<Tdk200> si ma mi seviva una mano per creare un lanciatore
<Tdk200> nn ho mai fatto un lanciatore nel menù di ubuntu o lubuntu
<krabador> sudo gedit /usr/share/applications/lanciatore.desktop
<krabador> nel caso di ubuntu
<krabador> http://pastie.org/pastes/10174338/text?key=rl0ityeoypu2a8dlv9fow
<krabador> ci incolli questo, modificando opportunamente i campi in base al programma che deve essere lanciato
<Tdk200> :D
<Tdk200> grazie
<krabador> sudo chmod +x nome_file.desktop
<Tdk200> per inserirlo nel menu?
<krabador> con il percorso completo
<krabador> ce lo trascini semplicemente .
<Tdk200> krabador:
<Tdk200> lo ha messo in automatico in accessori
<krabador> Tdk200, "<krabador> nel caso di ubuntu"
<Tdk200> se lo volessi spostare in audio è video come dovrei modificare in fondo al testo che ho scritto per creare il lanciatore
<Tdk200> si funziona cmq
<krabador> se hai derivata, è diverso
<Tdk200> lubuntu è l fratello di ubuntu e funge cmq tutto
<Tdk200> cmq dal menù l'icona mi esce in accessori
<Tdk200> se la voglio spostare in audio video?
<krabador> Tdk200, ah, si , sono fratelli?
<Tdk200> si solo che lubuntu è meno dotato :P
<Tdk200> dai krabador scherzo :P
<krabador> io no, gli ambienti grafici sono diversi
<krabador> impostari diversamente per i vari dettagli
<krabador> ho segnalato come creare un lanciatore in ubuntu
<krabador> non in lubuntu
<Tdk200> vabien sapresti dirmi su ubuntu come metti un lanciatore in audio video?
<krabador> novabien nada
<Tdk200> disgraito :P
<Tdk200> Categories=AudioVideo;
<Tdk200> thanke
<krabador> Tdk200, continua pure a confondere le acque con la massima naturalezza, in bocca al lupo
<Tdk200> ma tu la porti troppo sul personale
<Tdk200> che acque
<krabador> !chat | Tdk200
<ubot-it> Tdk200: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Mr_Pan> krabador, ma ubuntu e derivate ? o solo esclusivamente ubuntu "puro" ?
<krabador> Mr_Pan, in questo canale si supportano ubuntu e derivate ufficiali
<krabador> con l'official flavour
<Mr_Pan> krabador, ok .. .tanto per sapere ... quindi lubuntu ... è derivata ufficiale.. o no  ?
<krabador> si
<krabador> Mr_Pan, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFlavors
<Griso__> sera a tutti. Problema con le impostazioni eth1 in DHCP. Non prende l'IP dal server. Che faccio?
<D4V|DE> ciao a tutti
<D4V|DE> ho un problema di upgrade dice: dpkg-deb: errore: il sottoprocesso paste è stato terminato dal segnale (Pipe interrotta)
<bip> Hello!
#ubuntu-it 2015-05-07
<akis24> giorno
<Luciph3r> akis24: a te pure !
<Luciph3r> ops ...
<angelogom> ho appena installato lubuntu ma non si sente niente ho scritto alsmixer da terminale No such file or directory
<angelogom> No such file or directory
<angelogom> custom@custom:~$ alsamixer
<angelogom> cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<angelogom> custom@custom:~$
<angelogom> salve ho appena installato lubuntu ma non si sente l audio non funziona ,ho scritto alsamixer da terminale ,mi dice questo no such file of directory
<akis24> angelogom: apri il terminale dai sudo apt-get update  e metti il risultato su paste
<akis24> !paste | angelogom
<ubot-it> angelogom: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<akis24> angelogom: nient pvt
<akis24> angelogom: hai letto quello che ti ho scritto ?
<simone> ciao, c'è qualcuno che puo aiturami?
<Guest34368> ciao, c'è qualcuno che puo aiturami?
<z8z> Guest34368: Questo è un canale di aiuto quindi chiedi direttamente senza chiedere se puoi chiedere
<Guest34368> sto leggendo varie guide. pero non riesco ad attivare la wifi. ho installato ieri ubtunu 14.04.02 LTS 64bit ma la scheda wireless e driver aggiuntivi non trova niente. C'è qualche comando che devo dare?
<N3mo> Intanto penso che se cominci con sudo apt-get install pastebinit   e poi lspci | pastebinit qualcuno potrà aiutarti con più facilità
<Mr_Pan> angelogom, angelogom69   doppio nick?
<angelogom69> si ho fatto un errore sono inesperiente
<angelogom69> nessuno mi puo aiutare audio non funziona
<bip> Buongiorno
<Mr_Pan>  buongiorno bip
<bip> ciao Mr_Pan
<N3mo> Buongiorno, ho bisogno di un aiuto per riuscire a capire qualcosa di più sull' uso della RAM nel mio pc.... In particolare se vado nel task manager mi dice che ho in uno 1 GB di ram, ma invece sia il widget sul desktop che il comando "free" mi dicono che ne sto usando quasi il doppio ! potete aiutarmi a capire cosa c'è che non va? Grazie. Ecco un immagine dove si vede bene http://oi62.tinypic.com/2sbu6hi.jpg
<N3mo> *Uso
<akis24> N3mo: entrambi dicono che hai due giga di ram dalla foto sembra tu la stia utilizzando quasi tutta considerando attendibile il terminale  per altre domande falle in chat  se leggi qualche guida è meglio ancora
<N3mo> SI, entrambi danno 2 GB ma il terminale e il widget dicono che la uso praticamente tutta, mentre system diche che ne uso a malapena 1 GB
<Kahori> Buongiorno akis24 ieri ho fatto tutto quello che mi hai detto ma il pc ancora si spegne..
<akis24> !chat | N3mo
<ubot-it> N3mo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<N3mo> Non è inerente a ubuntu sapere se ho problemi con la gestione della ram ?
<akis24> Kahori: hai rinominato la directory .mozilla  nella /home
<akis24> N3mo: in supporto si trattano problemi del sistema non informazioni sulla gestione di ram ecc
<N3mo> OK... anche se non sono d'accordo... secondo me avere 2 cose aperte e vedere sbattersi 80MB di dati in swap è sintomo di problema.... vabbè, vado di la. Cià!
<Kahori> akis24 si ma il problema persiste
<akis24> N3mo: comunque non vedo grosse differenze tra le varie voci ..
<akis24> Kahori: ti ripeto hai aggiunto ppa e questo crea problemi non prevedibili al sistema ...
<Kahori> sisi ho capito.. pensi ci sia altro che posso provare per rimediare?
<akis24> Kahori: prova disinstallare firefox e reinstallarlo evitando plugin vari almeno al momento
<akis24> Kahori: se apri qualche video dal sistema crasha ugualmente ?
<bip> N3mo: dai un htop e vedi cosa succede al tuo sistema.
<akis24> |chat | bip
<akis24> !chat | bip
<ubot-it> bip: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Kahori> akis24: il video lo apre tranquillamente
<davide> per il wifi devi abilitare i driver propietari..software e aggiornamenti...driver agguintivi,seleziona la casella della tua scheda wifi...poi applica modifiche
<akis24> Kahori: non saprei dirti altro se il problema riguarda solo quel sito o altri ancora .. è strano
<akis24> davide: si prova a vedere se trova dei driver per il wifi se non funziona
<davide> col cavo di rete funza...
<Kahori> akis24: in realtà riguarda quello specifico tasto del gioco perché se provo a fare la stessa cosa usando altri metodi non succede nulla.. ora provo  a reinstallare firefox :)
<akis24> d'accordo Kahori
<akis24> davide: fai la ricerca
<davide> in che senso..i driver nno ci sono instalalti
<akis24> davide: qualche dettaglio ? funziona o no il wifi ?
<davide> forse sbagli persona..nno sono io ma guset
<akis24> scusa ..
<davide> guest: prova da terminale sudo gedit /etc/rc.local..e prima del comando exit 0 inserisci iwconfig wlan0 rate 5.5M
<davide> salva e riavvia
<davide> se non funza non ha riconosciuto la scheda wifi prova . srivere windows ..ndiswrapper
<Aiutoo> buongiornoooo
<Aiutoo> mi potete aiutare ad installare java?
<bip> !chiedi | Aiutoo
<ubot-it> Aiutoo: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Aiutoo> bip: non e' quello che ho fatto?
<bip> !java | Aiutoo
<ubot-it> Aiutoo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Java
<Aiutoo> bip: grz ora leggo
<davide> scusa driver ..per windows per utilizzare ndiswrapper devi installere ndisgtk poi scarichi i driver wifi per windows
<Aiutoo> ho un altro problema: i tasti della punteggiatura non corrispondono
<Aiutoo> ad esempio premo il punto di domanda ma esce il trattino
<davide> daiutoo: da terminale setxkbmap -it invio
<bip> Aiutoo: ti consiglio di fare un reconfigure della tastiera: da terminale dai sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<Aiutoo> e cosa clicco bip ? sono uscite delle opzioni
<bip> Aiutoo: io generalmente ho la: Generic 105-Key (Intl) PC
<bip> A presto.
<Aiutoo> c'è anche questo problema http://i.imgur.com/oqUFWAw.png
<Aiutoo> io premo su permetti, ma il segno di spunta non si sposta da "nega"
<bip> Aiutoo: prova ad utilizzare chrome come browser
<Aiutoo> bip:  ancora peggio chrome
<bip> Aiutoo: nella guida sul Java c'era un comando dedicato a Mozilla, l'hai dato?
<Aiutoo> bip: java funziona ora
<Aiutoo> ora il problema adesso è adoble flash
<bip> !flash | Aiutoo
<ubot-it> Aiutoo: Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash | Guida alla risoluzione dei problemi di Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash#Risoluzione_dei_problemi | Per problemi con CPU vecchie: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058
<Aiutoo> bip: risulta non mancare nessun pacchetto segunedo la guida
<glpiana> ola
<Ubuntoide> Salve a tutti, ho installato Ubuntu 14.04 sul mio pc portatile Acer Aspire E1-521
<Ubuntoide> Purtroppo una delle "entrate" USB" viene riconosciuta in modo parziale
<Ubuntoide> ad esempio, attaccandoci il mouse, esso si accende e si illumina
<Ubuntoide> ma NON si può utilizzare
<Ubuntoide> l'entrata USB era difettosa comunque anche su Windows, ma almeno su W7 2 volte su 3 si poteva utilizzare
<Ubuntoide> soluzioni?
<Ubuntoide> Grazie in anticipo :)
<krabador> Ubuntoide, se in entrambi i sistemi la usb da noie
<krabador> è un problema formale della porta
<krabador> smonta il pc, e vedi se è ben collegata.
<oblo> ultimamente anche a me si è rotto il mouse.. avevo il puntatore impazzito :)
<Kahori> non mi funzionano più nè altoparlanti interni del portatile nè cuffiette.. cosa posso fare?
<krabador> Kahori, ubuntu quale?
<Kahori> 14.04
<davegarath> Kahori: da terminale lancia alsamixer e vedi se i volumi sono tutti alzati
<Kahori> dave credo di si
<krabador> controlla che master e pcm non abbiano il mute
<krabador> !image | Kahori
<ubot-it> Kahori: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Kahori> krabador no non hanno il mute
<Kahori> sono al massimo
<krabador> Kahori, non puoi postare un immagine del terminale alsamixer ?
<Kahori> sisi eccola http://imgur.com/IQuhdB7
<krabador> Kahori, killall pulseaudio
<krabador> pulseaudio --check
<krabador> dì l'ultima cosa dice
<Kahori> ?
<krabador> sono 2 comandi da terminale
<Kahori> si ma non mi dice niente dopo
<krabador> quello volevo sapere
<krabador> adesso, digita pulseaudio, invio, va in impostazioni --- audio
<krabador> vedi che uscita è selezionata
<Kahori> non va.. mi dà errore
<maury90> ciao a tutti
<maury90> buon pomeriggio
<akis24> anche a te
<maury90> ragazzi prossima versione di ubntu sara con snappy
<cristian_c> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<maury90> ok grz xd
<Mr_Pan> krabador, esiste una guida per il supporto a ipod touch in vivid ? sul sito non trovo nulla
<maury90> sembra che non ci sia nessuno cri
<cristian_c> Mr_Pan, non è aggiornata a vivid, ma c'è una guida
<Mr_Pan> ok cristian_c grazie
<cristian_c> Mr_Pan, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPortatili/Ipod
<krabador> a volte ritornano
<Carlin0> a volte ricadono
<Trevil89> Salve
<Trevil89> avrei bisogno di qualche chiarimento
<Trevil89> c'è qualcuno?
<krabador> Trevil89, chiedi
<Trevil89> riguardo il nuovo ubuntu 15.04
<Trevil89> che differenza c'è tra questo è linux Mint?
<Trevil89> il 17.01?
<krabador> mint si basa su ubuntu 14.04
<krabador> e ci si baserà per 5 anni
<krabador> ubuntu 15.04 ha un kernel 3.19 xorg 1.17 e systemd
<Trevil89> quindi ubuntu 15.04 in teoria è più sicuro ed efficente?
<krabador> piu' aggiornato
<krabador> il che puo' contestualmente conferire maggiore efficienza
<Trevil89> ma mint ha pure 5 anni di stabilità
<neofita> buonasera a tutti una domanda veloce per un neofita...
<Trevil89> quindi in teoria dovrebbe aggiornarsi pure?
<krabador> Trevil89, no
<krabador> Trevil89, mint 17 si basa su ubuntu 14.04
<krabador> ubuntu 14.04 è LTS , supportata 5 anni
<krabador> è per questo che mint fornisce "5 anni di stabilità"
<neofita> per chi si appresta a passare da windows 7 al mondo linux cosa consigliate tra : Mint xfce , xubuntu , lubuntu ?
<krabador> neofita, cosi come per Trevil89 , scaricate le iso, fate i supporti di installazione, che siano dvd o pendrive, le provate
<krabador> vi fate la vostra idea
<Trevil89> ma alla fine di tutto
<krabador> ed usate quello che vi sembra risponda meglio alle vostre esigenze
<Trevil89> pure mint
<krabador> Trevil89,questo canale è supporto ufficiale ubuntu
<krabador> !mint | Trevil89
<ubot-it> Trevil89: Per supporto a linuxmint: http://www.linuxmind-italia.org/index.php
<krabador> !chat | Trevil89
<ubot-it> Trevil89: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<neofita> ok grazie mille krabador ma ero venuto quio per sapere il parere di uno più esperto dato che non ho molto tempo per fare ciò
<Trevil89> è sicuro è veloce xchè basati su debian
<Trevil89> io uso ubuntu
<krabador> !mint | Trevil89
<krabador> !chat | Trevil89
<Trevil89> ma volevo passa a mint
<Trevil89> per provare
<krabador> Trevil89, hai letto i 2 messaggi del bot ?
<Trevil89> quali??
<neofita> krabador considera che vorrei provare un sistema operativo quanto più vicino possibile a quello presente su ubutablet
<krabador> <krabador> !mint | Trevil89
<krabador> <ubot-it> Trevil89: Per supporto a linuxmint: http://www.linuxmind-italia.org/index.php
<krabador> <krabador> !chat | Trevil89
<krabador> <ubot-it> Trevil89: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> neofita, ubuntu touch ?
<neofita> non so come si chiami un attimo che controllo
<krabador> neofita, in quale macchina hai intenzione di installare ubuntu ?
<neofita> http://www.ubutabshop.com/
<neofita> ecco qui
<neofita> questo
<neofita> si ubuntu touch
<neofita> un netbook
<krabador> neofita, su netbook , l'unica cosa che puoi installare , mantenendo buoni margini di usabilità è lubuntu
<neofita> ok grazie mille krabador
<neofita> altra cosa
<neofita> ubuntu touch è simile ad ubuntu ?
<neofita> più o meno come windows sia su pc che su tablet ?
<krabador> neofita, al momento ubuntu touch è installabile ufficialmente in questi devices https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/devices/
<krabador> il bq aquaris 4.5 lo monta di default
<krabador> cosi' come una versione del meizu mx4
<neofita> io vorrei avere un'esperienza che posso ottenere da pc fisso anche su tablet
<neofita> almeno che si avvicini
<krabador> il fisso ha il touch screen ?
<neofita> come windows 8 NON rt installato su alcuni tablet
<neofita> aspetta che ti posto un link per capire meglio
<krabador> no, non serve
<krabador> neofita, ubuntu , con la versione desktop e touch, stanno andando a convergere
<krabador> con unity 8, la versione dell'ambiente grafico che ci sarà in ubuntu 15.10, ma che già è provabile, anche adesso, va a convergere con ubuntu touch
<krabador> offrendo la stessa esperienza
<neofita> quindi avrò più o meno la stessa esperienza che oggi posso ottenere ad esempio con windows 8 su fisso e windows 8 NON rt su tablet ?
<neofita> questo è un tablet ad esempio con windows Non rt
<neofita> http://www.geckocovers.it/media/catalog/product/cache/5/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/a/c/acer_aspire_switch_10_luxe_black_4.jpg
<krabador> neofita, praticamente si, l'unica differenza è che ubuntu sul desktop ha tutto un ecosistema software, che al momento non è disponibile su ubuntu touch
<neofita> ecco io vorrei fare una cosa simile ma con ubuntu
<neofita> capisco
<neofita> questi sotware poi andranno anche ad esser presenti su ubuntu touch
<krabador> neofita, puoi installare su quel tipo di device, direttamente ubuntu , e fare quello di cui stai parlando
<neofita> anche se è un tablet e installo direttamente ubuntu
<neofita> funzionerà il touch ?
<krabador> molti sono compatibili
<krabador> l'integrazione del supporto a determinato hardware ha diverse variabili che vanno a dover essere considerate
<neofita> per installare software a pagamento qunidi di terze parti
<neofita> si può fare con ubuntu ?
<krabador> ubuntu ha un software center
<krabador> in cui sono presente software a pagamento e software liberamente scaricabili
<neofita> nel caso mi servissero software al di fuori del software center ?
<neofita> posso installarli lo stesso ?
<krabador> puoi , si possono fare tante cose
<krabador> la questione è poi la compatibilità di ubuntu con le dipendenze di tali software
<neofita> ok grazie mille krabador
<krabador> di niente
<neofita> sei stato molto gentile
<neofita> buona serata :)
<krabador> a te
<giocrystal> salve ragazzi ho bisogno di aiuto
<davegarath> !aiuto | giocrystal
<ubot-it> giocrystal: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<giocrystal> io ho istallato ubuntu nel mio netbook e devo installare windos e avviarla da usb come faccio ??
<Matt_91> giocrystal, metti l'immagine di windows sulla chievetta :) (non con il copia e incolla però XD )
<krabador> giocrystal, per ripristinare windows, segui il manuale del netbook
<Matt_91> giocrystal, o come ha detto krabador se non hai segato la partizione di ripristino fai come da manuale :)
<giocrystal> ma da dove la scarico  l'mmagine ??
<krabador> giocrystal, se non è possibile ripristinare windows da procedura di ripristino
<krabador> giocrystal, consulta documentazione microsoft a riguardo
<krabador> giocrystal, non sono argomenti di questo canale,
<giocrystal> non so ripristinare manualmente
<Matt_91> !chat | giocrystal
<ubot-it> giocrystal: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> Matt_91, neanche da chat
<Matt_91> krabador, hahaha lol si dai... tutto ciò che non è supporto ad ubuntu, cosa è warez? XD
<Matt_91> :p
<krabador> Matt_91, reinstallare windows , senza possesso di regolare licenza, non è neanche argomento di chat
<krabador> Matt_91, fatti tuoi e dell'utente, se vuoi aiutarlo, ma non all'interno di #ubuntu-it o #ubuntu-it-chat
<giocrystal> putroppo lo devo fare per lavoro perche ubuntu e una forza per me
<krabador> giocrystal, installazioni / reinstallazioni di windows non sono argomenti di questo canale
<krabador> weis-dre , problemi ?
<Matt_91> krabador, tanti, troppi :) me li risolvi tu?
<krabador> !chat | Matt_91
<ubot-it> Matt_91: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Ubuntoide> Salve a tutti, ho una fotocamera JVC. In teoria, la fotocamera dovrebbe connettersi al PC tramite l'uscita DV. Però, siccome il mio computer non ne è dotato, ho acquistato appositamente un cavetto DV-USB che si collega all'uscita DV della fotocamera e all'uscita USB del PC. Però il computer non la riconosce
<Ubuntoide> possibili soluzioni? Grazie
<Ubuntoide> Ho un computer con Ubuntu 14.04
<Ubuntoide> Qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<Ubuntoide> secondo voi da cosa è dovuto?
<Griso__> esra a tutti. Problema. Pc con 2 ethernet (eth0 e eth1) non si collega piu alla rete. Le eth risultano sempre low. Ununtu server
<bip> Griso__: cosa intendi per non si connette alla rete?
<Griso__> le eth risultano sempre low. anche se impostate come dhcp, non prende l'indirizzo. Se assegno IP Statico, non risulta collegato.
<bip> Griso__: cosa intendi per low?
<Griso__> intendo che con il comando ifconfig, non vedo l'indirizzo IP
<Griso__> bip: ,scusa ma devo andare a cena. Se ci sei piu tardi cerco di spiegarti meglio
<Ubuntoide> salve a tutti, ho una fotocamera JVC. In teoria, la fotocamera dovrebbe connettersi al PC tramite l'uscita DV. Però, siccome il mio computer non ne è dotato, ho acquistato appositamente un cavetto DV-USB che si collega all'uscita DV della fotocamera e all'uscita USB del PC. Però il computer non la riconosce
<Ubuntoide> possibili soluzioni? Grazie
<krabador> Ubuntoide, se la stai collegando alla stessa porta usb che hai detto che da problemi, probabilmente non potrai mai usare questo adattatore
<Ubuntoide> nono XD
<Ubuntoide> non a quella, a un'altra che non ha mai dato problemi
<Ubuntoide> Qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<krabador> manda in playback qualcosa dalla cam, attacca successivamente il cavo alla porta usb
<krabador> apri un terminale
<krabador> scrivi ls /dev/sd* , invio
<krabador> ls /dev/vid* , invio
<krabador> ls /dev/d* , invio
<david-it> ciao a tutti
<vlt> Ciao
<david-it> ho un problema: da quando ho aggiornato a vivid il sistema ha iniziato a far casini
<david-it> è un vecchissimo portatile con una radeon v350
<david-it> manco finisce di fare il boot e si iberna
<david-it> premo il tasto di resume ma dopo 10 secondi insiste che vuole mettersi in suspend
<david-it> ho letto che dal kernel 3.13 (credo) c'è una gestione automatica per le radeon riguardo all'ibernazione, evidentemente genera conflitti con le vecchie schede
<david-it> strano perché con utopic e il kernel 3.16 (credo sia quello l'ultimo di utopic) non avevo problemi. Ho provato a passare alla cmdline di grub ogni sorta di diavoleria ma non cambia molto, ho provato ad avviare con il vecchio kernel  di utopic che ho reinstallato ma pure con quello ora va in suspend...
<david-it> se qualcuno ha voglia di spaccarsi la testa assieme a me... :)
<david-it> grazie in anticipo.. vorrei evitare di reinstallare tutto e soprattutto vorrei evitare di mettere la 14.04 (l'ultima lts insomma)
#ubuntu-it 2015-05-08
<glpiana> ola
 * bip Buongiorno
<calimero_82> salve, ho seguito la guida del wiki di ubuntu per il montaggio automatico della partizione ext4
<cristian_c> !fstab
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Fstab
<calimero_82> dopo aver fatto sudo mount -a mi esce scritto:[mntent]: attenzione: non c'è un'andata a capo alla fine di /etc/fstab
<calimero_82> che significa?
<calimero_82> grazie
<cristian_c> calimero_82, cat /etc/fstab
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> calimero_82, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> cat /etc/fstab | pastebinit
<calimero_82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11024470/
<calimero_82>  krabador
<cristian_c> calimero_82, serve un invio dopo l'ultima riga
<calimero_82> ah devo fare invio?
<calimero_82> ok
<calimero_82> l'ho aperto con leafpad e fatto invio
<calimero_82> cristian_c:  l ho smontato e rimontato e non da più quell avviso, va bene adesso?
<cristian_c> calimero_82, salva e prova
<cristian_c> così saprai
<calimero_82> l'ho fatto
<cristian_c> anche a riavvio
<calimero_82> allora riavvio il pv
<calimero_82> pc
<calimero_82> a dopo grazie mille
<Kahori> ciao ragazzi da ieri non funzionano gli altoparlanti e le cuffie del mio portatile.. ho provato a fare qualcosa ma il problema non si è risolto
<chiara> ho installato ubuntu 15.04 e il bluetooth integrato nel pc non mi riceve i file che invio dal cellulare  mi appare a volte un lucchetto sul icona   come posso fare?
 * bip Back :)
<ilio> salve ho un problema linux mint non riconosce il mio scanner HP ScanJet 200 è possibile fare qualcosa? grazie
<krabador> !mint | ilio
<ubot-it> ilio: Per supporto a linuxmint: http://www.linuxmind-italia.org/index.php
#ubuntu-it 2015-05-09
<Ubuntoide> Salve a tutti, ho una videocamera JVC. Sto cercando di connetterla tramite il cavo DV-USB al mio computer ma non viene riconosciuta.
<Ubuntoide> Qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi? Mi è stato detto di scrivere
<Ubuntoide> ls /dev/sd* , invio
<Ubuntoide> ls /dev/vid* , invio
<Ubuntoide> ls /dev/d* , invio
<Ubuntoide> poi come devo procedere? Grazie
<Ubuntoide> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<Ubuntoide> con l'ultimo comando mi dice: /dev/disk:
<Ubuntoide> by-id  by-uuid
<Ubuntoide> card0  controlD64
<Griso__> giorno a tutti. devo fare una nuova installazione sul PC e vorrei installare sia Ubuntu desktop che Windoz 7 (il sistema originale). Quale mi conviene inbstallare per primo?
<krabador> prima win7 , poi ubuntu
<z8z> +1
<Griso__> krabador: perfetto. Grazie mille.
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Ubuntoide> Salve a tutti, ho una videocamera JVC. Sto cercando di connetterla tramite il cavo DV-USB al mio computer ma non viene riconosciuta.
<Ubuntoide> Qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> Ubuntoide, prima di tutto
<cristian_c> controlla la modalità di connessione della videocamera nel software presente sul dispositivo
<Ubuntoide> è una vecchia videocamera
<Ubuntoide> non c'è un software per controllare la modalità di connessione
<Ubuntoide> nelle impostazioni si può impostare solo cose riguardanti la ripresa e le foto
<cristian_c> Ubuntoide, cosa devi fare esattamente?
<bip> Ubuntoide: vorrei darti un consiglio, in quanto è da giorni che chiedi la stessa cosa. Oltre al canale IRC, ti consiglio di segnalare il tuo problema sul Forum Ufficiale. Il forum funziona da aggregatore di informazioni in modo che altre persone che hanno avuto il tuo stesso problema o che conoscono la soluzione ti rispondono
<cristian_c> acquisire?
<Ubuntoide> cristian devo connetterla al PC per scaricare sul computer i video presenti
<krabador> bip: basta semplicemente leggere quando uno risponde
<Ubuntoide> bip adesso lo faccio, scusate se vi ho rotto le scatole
<Ubuntoide> XD
<cristian_c> Ubuntoide, magari segui quello che ti è stato detto precedentemente
<cristian_c> l'hai fatto?
<Ubuntoide> mi era stato detto di:
<cristian_c> da quel che ho capito, ti hanno pure risposto le volte precedenti
<Ubuntoide> manda in playback qualcosa dalla cam, attacca successivamente il cavo alla porta usb
<Ubuntoide> apri un terminale
<Ubuntoide> scrivi ls /dev/sd* , invio
<Ubuntoide> ls /dev/vid* , invio
<Ubuntoide> ls /dev/d* , invio
<krabador> Ubuntoide entri , chiedi , e non leggi quello che ti viene detto
<Ubuntoide> non ho avuto alcun risultato con quel che mi è stato detto precedentemente
<cristian_c> Ubuntoide, il modello della videocamera si sa?
<Ubuntoide> JVC GR-239E
<cristian_c> Ubuntoide, in pratica, devi acquisire il flusso video direttamente dalla videocamera
<krabador> bip: potrebbe sempre esserci un mentore in canale , non si sa mai
<cristian_c> Ubuntoide, scusa, ma online leggo di una videocamera con interfaccia firewire
<cristian_c> non usb
<Ubuntoide> si ha un'interfaccia firewire
<Ubuntoide> ma siccome il mio computer non è dotato ho acquistato un cavo apposito
<cristian_c> il che avvalora l'ipotesi dell'acquisizione del flusso
<cristian_c> Ubuntoide, beh
<Ubuntoide> che si connette alla videocamera tramite DV e al computer tramite USB
<cristian_c> Ubuntoide, bene, hai il cavo adattatore collegato al pc?
<Ubuntoide> Si
<cristian_c> Ubuntoide, ricollegalo e digita in un terminale: lsusb && lsusb -t && dmesg | tail
<bip> krabador: io personalmente ci ho perso le speranze per un mentore.
<cristian_c> Ubuntoide, ricollegalo e digita in un terminale: lsusb && lsusb -t && dmesg | tail | pastebinit
<Ubuntoide> fatto
<cristian_c> Ubuntoide, hai installato pastebinit?
<Ubuntoide> no
<cristian_c> Ubuntoide, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<cristian_c> digita questo comando in un terminale
<krabador> bip, è un mondo vario.
<Ubuntoide> fatto
<krabador> Ubuntoide: hai dato quei comandi che ti ho indicato , una volta collegata la CAM ?
<cristian_c> Ubuntoide, ok, ora digita: lsusb && lsusb -t && dmesg | tail | pastebinit
<Ubuntoide> cristian mi dice alla fine "Bad API request, invalid api_dev_key
<Ubuntoide> Fatto
<Ubuntoide> ho messo comunque quel che è apparso su pastebin.com: http://pastebin.com/c9tX23U7
<cristian_c> io vedo una tastiera e una webcam
<cristian_c> è una webcam?
<cristian_c> Ubuntoide, sicuro che il cavo sia collegato?
<cristian_c> Ubuntoide, dmesg | pastebinit
<Ubuntoide> sisi è collegato
<Ubuntoide> allora dando quel comando mi dice Bad API request, invalid api_dev_key
<Ubuntoide> solo dmesg
<cristian_c> Ubuntoide, non ti restituisce il link pastebin?
<Ubuntoide> no
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Ubuntoide, dmesg | pastebinit
<Ubuntoide> ho fatto manualmente: http://pastebin.com/qiypFcC8
<cristian_c> ok, va bene così
<cristian_c> Ubuntoide, semplicemente, vedo un sacco di errori
<cristian_c> di connessione
<cristian_c> Ubuntoide, ti faccio una domanda
<Ubuntoide> ok
<cristian_c> Ubuntoide, attualmente, in questo momento, su quali pc hai collegato la videocamera?
<cristian_c> in questo momento
<cristian_c> *a
<Ubuntoide> in questo momento ho collegato la videocamera su un Acer Veriton X2631-G
<cristian_c> ah, poi ho notato una cosa
<cristian_c> potresti aver collegato l'adattatore a una porta usb 3.0
<cristian_c> Ubuntoide, e funziona?
<Ubuntoide> Sì usb 3.0
<cristian_c> [ 3214.193849] usb 3-2: new full-speed USB device number 24 using xhci_hcd
<cristian_c> [ 3214.194135] usb 3-2: Device not responding to set address.
<Ubuntoide> sì con altri device funziona
<cristian_c> [ 3214.601671] usb 3-2: device not accepting address 24, error -71
<cristian_c> Ubuntoide, intendo la videocamera con altri pc
<cristian_c> [ 3214.713713] usb 3-2: new low-speed USB device number 25 using xhci_hcd
<Ubuntoide> ho solo un altro PC in cui ho installato una derivata di Ubuntu 14.04 e lì non funziona
<cristian_c> [ 3216.165346] hub 3-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 2
<Ubuntoide> non so se su PC Windows funzioni
<cristian_c> da errore 71 con indirizzi da 16 a 27
<cristian_c> Ubuntoide, scusami
<cristian_c> Ubuntoide, hai detto che non è riconosciuta da ubuntu, senza neanche aver provato su altri sistemi
<Ubuntoide> non posso provare su altri sistemi perchè ora non ne ho avuta la disponibilità
<Ubuntoide> ho potuto*
<cristian_c> Ubuntoide, considerando l'ìpotesi che il problema possa essere della videocamera stessa
<cristian_c> o del cavo adattatore
<cristian_c> Ubuntoide, ed è il caso di provare, prima di imputare la causa al sistema operativo
<cristian_c> Ubuntoide, ovviamente provando con l'adattore
<Ubuntoide> non ho assolutamente dato per scontato che sia colpa di Ubuntu
<cristian_c> Ubuntoide, una cosa che puoi fare adesso è provare con una porta usb 2.0 per capire se cambia qualcosa
<Ubuntoide> *possa essere l'adattatore
<cristian_c> Ubuntoide, beh, pare che da giorni chiedi qui, a quanto dicono
<Ubuntoide> beh adesso quando ne avrò la disponibilità proverò su un PC con Windows
<fre92> scusate avrei bisogno di un informazione. Ho un vecchio portatile con Intel Atom (1,50Ghz) con 1GB di Ram e SO a 32 bit...ho installato W7Starter ma va molto lento...che versione di Ubunto posso metterci?
<cristian_c> Ubuntoide, insomma, cerca di capire se c'è un problema hardware o meno
<jester-> fre92: lubuntu 32 bit
<Ubuntoide> ok, grazie mille per il vostro aiuto
<fre92> posso trovarlo sul sito?
<Ubuntoide> buon sabato
<jester-> !ubunru | fre92 nelle derivate
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ubunru'
<jester-> !ubuntu | fre92 nelle derivate
<ubot-it> fre92 nelle derivate: Ubuntu è un sistema operativo libero e gratuito basato su GNU/Linux. Vedi http://www.ubuntu-it.org/
<fre92> perfetto grazie mille! Buona giornata
<bip> Ragazzi è possibile cambiare: /dev/sda2      732048380    88376 731960004   1% /media/claudio/ in /home/ insieme /dev/sdb2       14295088 13053472    492408  97% /
<z8z> bip: cioè vuoi che diventi sottocartella?
<mettiu> buongiorno ho un problema con una stampante multifunzione , riesco a usare xsane, ma non mi stampa!
<mettiu> cosa può essere?
<Carlin0> che stampante mettiu ?
<mettiu> samsung
<mettiu> scx4725
<mettiu> scusate problema risolto
<jester-> mettiu: che era
<cristian_c> mettiu, eh, spiegalo, ormai :P
<Carlin0>  la stampante era spenta
<jester-> lol
<cristian_c> lol
<mettiu> no avevo
<mettiu> ho
<Carlin0> scherzavo eh
<mettiu> due stampanti con lo stesso nome.
<mettiu> una stampa, l'altra no!!!!
<mettiu> scusate
<Carlin0> vabbè l'importante è che hai risolto mettiu
<paky> buonasera
<paky> ragazzi vorrei un aiuto per sistemare un pc che non vuole saperne di navigare su internet
<paky> ho appena installato ubuntu 15
<paky> ma quando collego il cavo di rete non naviga
<bip> paky: in che senso non naviga su internet?
<paky> se collego una chiavetta wifi funziona
<bip> paky: quindi è il connettore eth che o non è abilitato/configurato oppure non funziona
<paky> nel senso che l'icona in alto a destra dove indica la connessione sembra sia sempre alla ricerca del segnale
<paky> si credo di si
<bip> paky: inserisci la chiavetta wiki e anche il cavetto ethernet
<paky> è la scheda di rete
<paky> se lo faccio funziona
<bip> e da terminale: sudo aptitude install pastebinint
<bip> paky: e poi: ifconfig -a |pastebinint
<paky> ok un attimo solo
<bip> paky: pastebinit --> ifconfig -a | pastebinit
<bip> paky: sudo aptitude install pastebinit
<paky> mi da errore
<paky> sudo: aptitude: command not found
<bip> paky: sudo apt-get install aptitude pastebinit
<jester-> eh usare il comune apt-get non fa figo
<paky> ecco fatto:
<cristian_c> lol
<paky> paste.ubuntu.com/11045985/
<jester-> occhio che aptitude se non lo canosci e non sai cosa faiti fotte mezzo sistema
<paky> bip ci sei?
<bip> paky: si :)
<paky> ah ok
<paky> quindi come posso risolvere questo problema?
<bip> paky: sempre da terminale: lspci -nn | grep -i net | pastebinit
<paky> paste.ubuntu.com/11046135/
<krabador> paky: adesso sei qui con il PC in questione e wireless?
<paky> no
<paky> sono con un altro pc
<bip> paky: quindi i comandi li stai dando dal PC che funziona o su quello che non funziona?
<paky> su quello che non funziona ovviamente
<paky> in questo momento il pc con ubuntu naviga perchè c'è la chiavetta wireless collegata
<paky> se la stacco non naviga più
<krabador> paky:attacca il cavo nel PC in questione , stacca wireless, manda ping -c 5 www.google.com
<paky> ok
<paky> ping: unknown host www.google.com
<bip> paky: di nuovo un ping, ora: ping -c 5 8.8.4.4
<krabador> paky: senza www
<paky> connect: Network is unreachable
<krabador> paky: dmesg | grep err | pastebinit
<krabador> e dmesg | grep ERR | pastebinit
<krabador> dopo aver inserito il cavo
<krabador> entrambi
<paky> paste.ubuntu.com/11046384/
<paky> il secondo comando
<paky> invece mi da questo:
<paky> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura
<jester-> paky: ping 216.58.210.227
<jester-> paky: pinga?
<paky> si
<jester-> paky: allora sono i dns, vai in configurazione rete
<paky> aspè
<paky> aspetta però scusami
<paky> devo togliere la chiavetta wifi prima di provare
<jester-> paky: eh o sconnetti da icona
<paky> senza la chiavetta wifi mi dice:
<paky> connect: Network is unreachable
<paky> tenendo solo il cavo ethernet
<jester-> paky: ifconfig la vede eth0?
<paky> si
<jester-> paky: che ip ha il router
<paky> c'è sia eth0 che lo
<jester-> paky: vai in configurazione rete
<paky> ok
<jester-> paky: eth modifica ipv4
<paky> ok metto tutto manualmente?
<paky> senza dhcp
<jester-> paky: eh che ip ha il router
<jester-> 1,1 o o.1 fiunale
<jester-> finale
<paky> 254
<paky> sono sotto fastweb
<jester-> paky: merd fartweb come è completo
<paky> 198.168.1.254
<jester-> paky: aggiungi 192.168.1.250
<jester-> lq mask se clicchi la mette autoamtico
<paky> no
<jester-> gateway 198.168.1.254
<paky> devo mettere tutto a mano
<jester-> enter o non lo prende
<paky> ho messo ip 192.168.1.105
<jester-> sever dns 8.8.8.8,8.8.4.4
<paky> mask 255.255.255.0
<paky> gateway 192.168.1.254
<paky> e li prende tutti
<paky> i dns ho messo quelli che hai scritto tu di goolge
<jester-> il gw è l rutter
<jester-> ok
<paky> si
<paky> ma non naviga lo stesso
<jester-> ifconfig
<paky> ok
<jester-> controlla che ci sia indirizzo internet
<jester-> paky: fa vedere cosa risponde il comando: route
<paky> ho rimesso la chiavetta per creare il link pastebin
<paky> dopo la modifica dei dati di connessione sulla eth0
<jester-> paky: mi sa che è l'hub fatweb che non ti accetta, so che sono ignoranti dopo un tot vanno resettati
<paky> paste.ubuntu.com/11046629/
<paky> però è assurdo
<paky> ho diversi pc qui
<paky> vanno tutti
<paky> sia col cavo che in wifi
<paky> solo questo ha il problema col cavo
<jester-> paky: infatti la eth non ha ip
<paky> si
<jester-> riva in configurazione e metti automatico solo indirizzi
<jester-> e lascia i dns gogol
<paky> però leggendo in rete
<paky> ho tovato questo post:
<paky> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2239677&page=2&p=13099242#post13099242
<paky> se eseguo quei comandi
<paky> funziona
<paky> la eth0 funziona
<paky> però si collega e scollega ogni minuto
<paky> mi compare rete collegata e dopo 30 secondi rete scollegata
<paky> se faccio:
<paky> sudo mii-tool
<paky> poi:
<paky> sudo ethtool -s eth0 speed 100 duplex full autoneg off
<paky> ed infine:
<paky> sudo ethtool eth0
<paky> si avvia ma dura solo 30 secondi
<paky> si collega e si scollega
<jester-> paky: installazione nuova o avanzamento
<paky> ok allora provo a reinstallare
<paky> ho fatto tutta da usb con unetbootin
<paky> dici che è meglio se masterizzo un dvd
<paky> ?
<jester-> paky: si ma prima controlla md5sum della iso usata che non abbia errori
<paky> certo certo
<jester-> se ha errori perdi tempo e basta
<jester-> poi rifai ial usb o il dvd
<paky> ok, vi ringrazio per l'aiuto
<paky> ora provo
<Rspeeed> c'é qualcuno?
<Rspeeed> ...
<krabador> !ciao | Rspeeed
<ubot-it> Rspeeed: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Rspeeed> Ragazzi ho un problema riguardo ad un software per ubuntu
<Rspeeed> Praticamente quando tento di installare con Wine Office 2013 mi da errori dicendo che Wine é crashato
<Rspeeed> Avete una soluzione?
<akis24> sera
<gunixr> ragazzi una curiosità, con pastebinit è possibile decidere per quanto tempo lasciare online il paste?
<Eagle2> notte a tutti
<krabador> buonanotte
#ubuntu-it 2015-05-10
<pigeta> giorno
<pigeta> stavo facendo un avanzamento di disto,alla fine mi dice che si sono verificati degli errori nel elaborazione /usr/bin/dpkg returned error code 1,come procedo ?
<Carlin0> pigeta, da 14.10 a 15.04 ?
<pigeta> anche perche' ha appena scaricato 600 mb di file non verrei rifare
<pigeta> yes
<Carlin0> personalmente ti sconsiglio tale avanzamento di release , ci sono differenze troppo sostanziali
<pigeta> nel senso?
<Carlin0> meglio una installazione fresca
<pigeta> mmm capisco
<Carlin0> pigeta, nella 15.04 è stato introdotto systemd che prima non esisteva m IMHO avanzare a quella release potrebbe essere poco salutare
<pigeta> difatti
<Carlin0> salva i dati e fai installazione fresca
<lukesky> Buongiorno,chi mi può aiutare?ho 2 problemi con ubuntu 14.04 e 15.04.su ASUS F552C,c'ho installato U14.04,eliminando windows,non si vede la scheda wireless(mediatec ma ho i   "driver")
<lukesky> vorrei aggiornare alla 15.04 ma non riesco ad entrare nel boot.sono nuovo e scarso cn ubuntu.chi mi può seguire?grazie
<cristian_c> lukesky, apri un terminale
<lukesky> ok
<cristian_c> lukesky, sei collegato via cavo ora?
<lukesky> si sono via cavo però
<cristian_c> lukesky, digita: lshw -C network
<cristian_c> lukesky, incolla il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | lukesky
<ubot-it> lukesky: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lukesky> sono qui dal un altro pc,è meglio che rientro dal asus che poi ti pastebinno
<cristian_c> ok
<lukesky> mi attendi 1 min. per favore
<lukesky> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11058315/
<lukesky> grazie.
<cristian_c> lukesky, intanto qui ne parlano: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1220146
<cristian_c> sto leggendo
<lukesky> sisi
<cristian_c> lukesky, allora, da quel che capisco
<lukesky> è quella MT7630E_Wi-Fi_BT_Source_V3.14_20140625_v2 ho sulla scrivania
<cristian_c> c'è modo di farla funzionare con un vecchio kernel
<lukesky> la cartella con i driver
<lukesky> mmh
<cristian_c> in quanto alcuni pc con preinstallato ubuntu erano dotati di questo chip wireless
<cristian_c> ma con versioni di distro con kernel 3.5.0
<lukesky> ok,io non sò come fare.però
<cristian_c> lukesky, sto leggendo
<lukesky> proviamo prima a istallare ubuntu 15.04
<lukesky> eppoi vediamo la wireless
<cristian_c> lukesky, se non sbaglio, il kernel 3.5.0 era quello in uso sulla 12.10
<lukesky> ho l'immagine iso sulla pendrive
<cristian_c> lukesky, non credo che tu risolverai con la 15.04
<cristian_c> il problema è diverso
<lukesky> ok
<cristian_c> lukesky, in ogni caso, se proprio devi, puoi utilizzare la 15.04 in modalità live, senza installarla
<lukesky> credo che il metodo che suggerisci può andar bene,ma non sò come procedere
<lukesky> ok,scusa ma sono scarso,facciamo una cosa per volta,sennò mi perdo e ti faccio perdere tempo.
<lukesky> dimmi te?aggiustiamo  la scheda?
<lukesky> ah,il notebook è nuovo c'era window e la scheda andava
<cristian_c> lukesky, non capisco perché hai eliminato windows?
<cristian_c> *.
<lukesky> ormai è fatta
<lukesky> hahhah
<lukesky> per,"sfogarmi" ahaha
<cristian_c> lukesky, comunque, leggendo, ho visto che sono riusciti a farla andare anche su release recenti tipo 14.10
<lukesky> si si,io però fatico se a seguire i post
<lukesky> e dal terminale sono le prime volte che lo guardo,quindi
<cristian_c> dal commento #200 circa in poi
<lukesky> ehmm,si ma non conosco alcuni termini e ...
<cristian_c> lukesky, allora, prima domanda
<lukesky> non saprei come procedere
<cristian_c> lukesky, quale kernel stai utilizzando in questo momento?
<lukesky> così capisci il mio grado di ignoranza, Uuntu 14.04
<lukesky> su asus a 64 bit con UEFI
<lukesky> l ho istallato con pendrive
<cristian_c> lukesky, sì, ma ti chiedo quale kernel tu stia utilizzando
<lukesky> dove lo leggo?
<Carlin0> uname -a
<cristian_c> lukesky, uname -a
<cristian_c> sembra che dopo vari tentativi fatti con alcuni repository su github, siano riusciti a risolvere anche i problemi con la cpu al 100% dovuto ksoftirqd e quello con il bluetooth
<cristian_c> *a
<lukesky> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11058564/
<cristian_c> https://github.com/kuba-moo/mt7630e
<cristian_c> lukesky, quando hai installato la 14.04?
<cristian_c> perché ha il kernel più vecchio
<lukesky> ??non lo so
<cristian_c> lukesky, non sai quando hai installato ubuntu?
<lukesky> seguo i comani del link che mi hai mandato?
<cristian_c> lol
<lukesky> sisis
<cristian_c> lukesky, ancora no
<cristian_c> lukesky, come fai a non saperlo?
<cristian_c> O.o
<lukesky> ok,l'hoinstallato circa 5 mesi fa
<cristian_c> ok
<lukesky> circa eh
<lukesky> ma poi l'ho lasciati li
<cristian_c> questo significa che hai installato una delle prime 14.04 e non la point release 14.04.2 successiva
<cristian_c> che ha il kernel 3.16
<cristian_c> lukesky, allora
<lukesky> esatto
<lukesky> ti seguo
<cristian_c> lukesky, dalla 14.04 non puoi passare direttamente alla 15.04
<cristian_c> ma va fatto obbligatoriamente per gradi
<cristian_c> passando dalla 14.10
<lukesky> ok,andiamo?
<cristian_c> lukesky, aspetta
<cristian_c> lukesky, hai aggiunto ppa o repository esterni, per caso?
<cristian_c> hai fatto modifiche al sistema?
<lukesky> no
<cristian_c> lukesky, digita: sudo apt-get update
<lukesky> ho solo istallato dausb
<cristian_c> incolla il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lukesky> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11058629/
<lukesky> è lungo,eh
<cristian_c> bene
<cristian_c> lukesky, ora, la prima cosa necessaria da fare è avanzare a 14.10
<cristian_c> lukesky, per far questo devi cambiare le impostazioni di avanzamento
<lukesky> ok,ci sono
<lukesky> come?
<cristian_c> lukesky, apri Software e aggiornamenti
<lukesky> si
<cristian_c> scheda Aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> Notificare nuove versioni di ubuntu
<lukesky> si
<cristian_c> da 'per le versioni lts' a 'per qualsiasi versione'
<lukesky> si c'è una tendina
<lukesky> mai.lts qualsiasi
<lukesky> aggiornamento
<cristian_c> cambiata l'opzione fai clic su Chiudi
<lukesky> chiuso
<cristian_c> lukesky, se ricarica, dovrebbe apparire la notifica di avanzamento a 14.10
<lukesky> ora è fermo
<lukesky> nessuna notifica
<lukesky> ho messo per qualsiasi versione,forse l ha fatto e non me ne sono accorto
<cristian_c> altrimenti apri Aggiornamenti software
<cristian_c> lukesky, ?
<lukesky> mi ha chiesto la autentica
<cristian_c> dalla
<lukesky> l'ho data ,ha aggiornato cache e ho chiuso
<cristian_c> lukesky, spiegati
<lukesky> ho cambiati da vers lts a qualsiasi,m'ha chiesto la password l'ho data,ha fatto velocissimamente un aggiornamento
<cristian_c> lukesky, fai clic su Verifica
<lukesky> c'era scritto cache poi ho chiuso
<lukesky> ok
<cristian_c> Fare nuovamente clic su Verifica per visualizzare il messaggio che notifica la disponibilità di un nuovo rilascio.
<cristian_c> lukesky, perchè hai chiuso?
<lukesky> c'è una tendina
<lukesky> ho riaperto
<cristian_c> Fare clic su Esegui aggiornamento e seguire le istruzioni a schermo.
<lukesky> scusami,non trovo verifica agiiornamento,sono su software e aggiornamenti scheda aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> lukesky, non ho detto questo
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> altrimenti apri Aggiornamenti software
<cristian_c> lukesky, cerca di seguire
<lukesky> si
<lukesky> si
<lukesky> si chiama software e aggiornamenti qui
<cristian_c> lukesky, non è lo stesso
<lukesky> ok ora ho capito
<lukesky> scusa
<cristian_c> lukesky, il gestore aggiornamenti è un'altra cosa
<lukesky> ok,
<lukesky> haha scusa
<lukesky> installa ora gli ho dato
<cristian_c> lukesky, la finestra in cui ti ho fatto fare la modifica riguarda le impostazioni dei repository
<lukesky> okokok
<lukesky> dice
<cristian_c> l'altra finestra riguarda l'esecuzione degli aggiornamenti veri e propri
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Fare nuovamente clic su Verifica per visualizzare il messaggio che notifica la disponibilità di un nuovo rilascio.
<lukesky> il software è aggiornato tuttavia,Ubuntu 14.04 è ora disponobile
<lukesky> clicco su aggiorna
<cristian_c> lukesky, ?
<cristian_c> lukesky, ma non sei già su 14.04?
<lukesky> si
<cristian_c> <lukesky> il software è aggiornato tuttavia,Ubuntu 14.04 è ora disponobile
<cristian_c> mmmmmmm
<lukesky> ora mi sta facendo fare l'aggiornameneto
<cristian_c> sicuro che ci sia scritto 14.04?
<lukesky> ora vedo cosa fa questo aggiornamento
<cristian_c> lukesky, cerca di dare informazioni corrette
<lukesky> esegui avanzamento,dice
<cristian_c> lukesky, eh
<cristian_c> lukesky, questo devi fare
<lukesky> ok lo sta facendo,poi mi chiede il riavvio
<cristian_c> lukesky, ha già finito?
<cristian_c> O.o
<lukesky> lo faccio e ritorno,grazieeeeeee
<cristian_c> ?
<lukesky> sta facendo avanzamento
<cristian_c> allora non ha finito
<pigeta> come si usa visudo? non riesco a scrivere dove voglio :D
<lukesky> e mi ha preannunciato che dopo dovrò riavviare
<lukesky> ci mette un npo è tanta roba
<cristian_c> pigeta, a che ti serve visudo?
<cristian_c> lukesky, ovvio stai aggiornando tutto a 14.10
<lukesky> iess
<pigeta> devo editare il file /etc/sudoers per wifi radar
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> pigeta, sì, ma esattamente cosa ci devi fare?
<cristian_c> perché modificare il file sudoers?
<pigeta> avviare wifi-radar
<cristian_c> pigeta, e non puoi avviarlo ora come ora?
<pigeta> e' scritto nella wiki
<cristian_c> pigeta, che ci devi fare con wifi radar?
<cristian_c> sicuro che il wiki sia aggiornato?
<cristian_c> mi sembra un programma vecchio
<cristian_c> uhm, no, è aggiornato
<pigeta> quindi?
<cristian_c> pigeta, se ti servono funzionalità base, magari puoi utilizzare alternative
<cristian_c> dipende da cosa ci devi fare
<ExPBoy> vedere le reti dei vicini :P
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> lukesky, fatto?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<problemiskype64b> salve ho problemi con skype 64 bit non me lo fa installare perche ?
<problemiskype64b> ma ho problemi anche con altri programmi a 64 bit mentre con il 32 bit non avevo nessun problema
<DD3my> Carlin0, are you ready?
<problemiskype64b> si ci sono ditemi
<lukesky> buongiorno,mi serve aiuto.scheda wireless mediatec non vista da ubuntu 15.04 su asus F552C
<lukesky> qualcuno può aiutarmi?sono connesso via cavo
<cristian_c> lukesky, ti è stata già data qualche indicazione
<cristian_c> lukesky, hai aggiornato a 14.10 come ti era stato consigliato?
<lukesky> ciao crj,grazie,ora sono sulla 15.04
<cristian_c> lukesky, avevo detto 14.10
<cristian_c> non hai ascoltato
<lukesky> si poi mi ha subito chiesto
<lukesky> se volevo passare alla 15 e ho detto si
<cristian_c> lukesky, installa la 14.10, come richiesto
<lukesky> ok,devo tornare indietro,ok lo faccio ma come?ora ho la 15.04 e non sono capace a tornare alla 14
<cristian_c> lukesky, installa la 14.10, come richiesto
<cristian_c> va bene anche su altra partizione, se preferisci
<lukesky> mi scuso ma la chat di prima l'ho persa.come faccio ad istallare la 14.10?grazie
<cristian_c> !installazione | lukesky
<ubot-it> lukesky: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> lol
<lukesky> Salve.ho istallato ununtu 15.04,non vede la scheda wirless(ho i "driver") su asus F552C.Ora sto scaricando la 14.10,oppure come posso fare?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> !ripeti
<ubot-it> non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<lukesky> cri ci mette45 min
<lukesky> non c'è un altro modo?
<cristian_c> lukesky, se fai sempre di testa tua...
<lukesky> scusa,ma manco me ne sono accorto.
<cristian_c> lukesky, se avessi fatto come detto, saresti già sulla 14.10
<lukesky> si ma quando mi ha chiesto di passare alla 15,io non pensavo non si potesse,era il mio obbiettivo,gli ho detto subito,felice di si.ho sbagliato,ok.
<lukesky> non è che faccio sempre di testa mia.solo su questa.che era difficile dirgli di no,è un aggiornamento
<cristian_c> lukesky, se ti avessi suggerito di provare sulla 15.04, ti avrei detto 'aggiorna alla 15.04' e non 14.10
<lukesky> giusto
<cristian_c> lukesky, guarda che senza modifica alle impostazioni, non avevi neanche la notifica di avanzamentop, quindi si può eccome
<cristian_c> visto che nelle lts, normalmente si avanza di lts in lts
<lukesky> ora quindi,riprendiamo la strada giusta.che faccio ;-)
<cristian_c> in questo caso da 14.04 direttamente alla 16.04, che uscirà fra un anno
<cristian_c> lukesky, installa la 14.10, come richiesto
<lukesky> ok,la preistalliamo?
<lukesky> ok
<cristian_c> ?
<lukesky> scherzavo
<lukesky> ok a dopo
<DD3my> cristian_c, eccoti qui finalmente
<cristian_c> DD3my, ?
<DD3my> cristian_c, allora ho due problemi con ubuntu 15.04
<cristian_c> DD3my, non ho installato la 15.04
<DD3my> xD
<cristian_c> quindi se c'è qualcuno in canale che lo ha fatto...
<cristian_c> ...fai la tua domanda al canale
<DD3my> cristian_c, si Carlin0 prima si è fatto avanti solamente che ora è away
<DD3my> cristian_c, credo siano dei bug
<DD3my> cristian_c, il primo è che quando spengo il computer, mi rimanda nella schermata di accesso al sistema ( dove si fa il login )
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> ...fai la tua domanda al canale
<cristian_c> che offre maggiori possibilità di trovare risposte
<DD3my> mentre il secondo è il wifi, ogni tanto si disconette da slo
<DD3my> solo*
<DD3my> cristian_c, si scusa era riferito al canale
<cristian_c> DD3my, unity, kde, cosa?
<DD3my> cristian_c, unity
<cristian_c> DD3my, e se spegni da terminale?
<cristian_c> DD3my, quale chip wifi?
<DD3my> cristian_c, non ho provato a spegnere da terminale;
<cristian_c> DD3my, prova
<DD3my> cristian_c, one moment
<DD3my> cristian_c, scusami ero al telefono
<DD3my> cristian_c, comunque da terminale si spegne senza problemi
<cristian_c> ottimo
<cristian_c> con quale comando, esattamente?
<DD3my> cristian_c, sudo shoutdown -h now
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> mmmm
<cristian_c> DD3my, controlla il log di sistema, potrebbe essere un buon punto da cui partire
<DD3my> cristian_c, va bene
<cristian_c> inoltre
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> DD3my, quale chip wifi?
<DD3my> cristian_c, giusto
<DD3my> cristian_c, ricordami gentilmente come facevo da terminale
<cristian_c> DD3my, lshw -C network
<DD3my> cristian_c, Qualcomm Atheros
<cristian_c> DD3my, eh no, pastebin
<DD3my> cristian_c, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11061785/
<cristian_c>        description: Wireless interface
<cristian_c>        product: RT2790 Wireless 802.11n 1T/2R PCIe
<cristian_c> DD3my, beh, no
<cristian_c> ralink/mediatek
<DD3my> cristian_c, ah ok, scusa :D
<cristian_c> DD3my, solo con ubuntu?
<DD3my> cristian_c, y
<cristian_c> altri OS non danno problemi?
<cristian_c> DD3my, ah, quando si verificano 'ste disconnessioni, dai un'occhiata al dmesg
<DD3my> cristian_c, io su questo pc ho sempre utilizzato ubuntu
<DD3my> e per esempio con un ubuntu 12.04 lts non ho mai avuto problemi di connessione wifi
<cristian_c> DD3my, allora, prova anche il pc con un'altra rete
<cristian_c> visto che è un portatile
<DD3my> cristian_c, se pensi sia la rete, non credo visto che il pc di mio fratello rimane collegato
<cristian_c> con altri router, cambi il canale del router, ecc... , tutte le prove del caso
<DD3my> cristian_c, va bene
<cristian_c> DD3my, appunto, guarda il dmesg, quando succede ancora
<cristian_c> DD3my, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<DD3my> cristian_c, +2
<cristian_c> lol
<lukesky> salve.sono sulla 14.10 e ho il problema wireless con scheda mediatec su asus F552C Help me
<lukesky> cri?
<lukesky> p.s. sono in versione live da usb colegato via cavo
<cristian_c> ok
<lukesky> ora però non sò come procedere
<cristian_c> lukesky, digita: cat /etc/issue && uname -a
<cristian_c> lukesky, aspé, ma non devi essere in live
<cristian_c> devi proprio installarlo
<lukesky> ok istallo e torno
<cristian_c> l'avevi detto anche mezzo'ora fa
<cristian_c> -o
<lukesky> sono un pò lento,ma poi c'arrivo yo
<pippuccio76> Scusate so che non è il posto giusto , ho aggiornato debian da 7 a 8 cambiano il source.list  e facendo l'update e upgrade ma si blocca all'avvio
<pippuccio76> ma nel canale di debian è un cimitero
<cristian_c> pippuccio76, hai provato a cercare nelle altre risorse debian?
<pippuccio76> tipo?
<cristian_c> pippuccio76, forum, mailing list, ecc...
<pippuccio76> provo nel canale inglese
<cristian_c> pippuccio76, ottimo
<pippuccio76> sai quale è il canale inglese ?
<pippuccio76> #debian-en non va....
<cristian_c> pippuccio76, ...
<cristian_c> #debian
<jester-> pippuccio76: senza -en
<Fabrio> Salve a tutti, è la prima volta che utilizzo questo servizio. Avrei un quesito per chi può aiutarmi. Ho installato la versione 15.4 di Ubuntu e va tutto alla perfezione con un solo problema riavvio del pc e spegnimento non funzionano. In pratica rimane  la schermata con i puntini che si accendono ma devo spegnere con il pulsante
<cristian_c> Fabrio, prova da terminale
<Fabrio> quale comando?
<cristian_c> Fabrio, sudo shoutdown -h now
<lukesky> cristian_c
<lukesky> ho un problema di boot mi puoi aiutare?
<lukesky> dopo aver istallato ubuntu 14.04 mi chiede il riavvio ma se tolgo la usb non si avvia la 14.04
<lukesky> ma GNU GRUB
<lukesky> version 2.02 eccecc .cos'è?
<lukesky> ora sono su un altro pc
<Carlin0> lukesky, e il grub cosa ti propone di avviare ?
<lukesky> mah niente
<lukesky> entra in schermo nero con
<cristian_c> lukesky, 14.04?
<cristian_c> lukesky, ma non si era detto varie volte 14.10?
<lukesky> scritto GNU GRUB version 2.02....
<lukesky> poi Minimal BASH-like line....eccc
<lukesky> poi grub>
<lukesky> cursore
<krabador> !grub | lukesky
<ubot-it> lukesky: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<krabador> lukesky, segui la guida ripristino
<lukesky> praticamente vado sul boot e faccio partire il live usb,poi quando istallato al riavvio mi da questo
<lukesky> ok provo grazie
<lukesky> ma da live me lo fa fare?
<Carlin0> leggi la guida lukesky
<lukesky> grub risolto.
<lukesky> chi mi aiuta con scheda wireless?
<lukesky> ho asusF552C,con ubuntu 14.04.connesso via cavo
<lukesky> nel network non c'è wi fi schedan mediatec
<krabador> lukesky, non avrai un "io !!! io!!! " con cazzotti tra persone per passare primi in fila
<krabador> se non mandi un sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<lukesky> no,è che ero da prima e informavo che ero tornato dopo istallazioni-riavvii consigliatimi qui
<krabador> e sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<lukesky> non ti seguo
<lukesky> prima mi hanno consigliato dellle procedure che prevedevano scollegamnenti
<lukesky> ora li ho esegiuti e ho informato chi mi ha aiutato che sono pronto per il prossimo passaggio
<lukesky> krabador io non spingevo,
<lukesky> in piu visto che ci stò provando da stamattina,magari qualcuno se ne è andato e qualcun altro che mi può aiutare è arrivato
<krabador> lukesky, manda i 2 comandi, il secondo rilascia un link, che devi incollare qui.
<lukesky> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11063549/
<krabador> "il secondo rilascia un link, che devi incollare qui." ---> solo il link dopo il secondo comando , per favore
<lukesky> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11063552/
<lukesky> pastebin ce l'ho aperto
<lukesky> lo sò usare
<lukesky> grazie
<krabador> lukesky, bene che tu lo sappia usare, ma non mi interessa
<krabador> rfkill list | pastebin
<lukesky> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11063583/
<krabador> Luciph3r, rfkill unblock all | pastebinit
<krabador> rfkill list | pastebin
<cristian_c> <lukesky> no,è che ero da prima e informavo che ero tornato dopo istallazioni-riavvii consigliatimi qui
<cristian_c> per la cronaca
<cristian_c> sono state tue iniziative
<cristian_c> quelle messe in atto
<lukesky> ok,scusatemi
<krabador> cristian_c, lascia stare, l'utente piuttosto che cercare di capire che gli erano stati indicati dei comandi da inviare, ha girato intorno
<lukesky> sono scarso e non conosco bene le buoneregole della chat,non l'ho frequentata molto,e si vede,ok
<cristian_c> ne prendo atto, ok
<lukesky> sisis
<lukesky> si
<lukesky> sono "analfabeta" di linux ecc.e
<lukesky> abbiate pazienza
<krabador> lukesky, ci sono i risultati degli ultimi 2 comandi che ti ho indicato?
<lukesky> mah
<lukesky> rfkill unblock all | pastebinit questo
<lukesky> era per me?
<krabador> si, non c'è nessuna conversazinoe con Luciph3r in atto, è stato un errore di autocompletamento in chat
<krabador> rfkill unblock all | pastebinit
<lukesky> ok,ora lo passo
<krabador> rfkill list | pastebin
<krabador> in questo ordine
<lukesky> scusa ma ero uscito dal terminale  e ora è uscito questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/11063752/
<lukesky> ricominciamo?
<krabador> no
<lukesky> ok
<krabador> hai l'opportunità di fare una cosa importante
<krabador> ovvero
<krabador> capire l'errore
<lukesky> ottimo mi piace
<lukesky> ero uscito da sudo
<lukesky> o qualcosa del genere
<lukesky> con la pass che mi aveva chiesto credo
<krabador> acqua
<lukesky> chiudendo il terminale
<krabador> acqua
<lukesky> circa dai
<lukesky> quindi ora devo mettermi in modalita amministratore o..
<krabador> lukesky, non esiste "circa" nella gestione di un sistema, una cosa o funziona o non funziona
<lukesky> per fare quel riffkill
<krabador> lukesky, lasciamo perdere l'errore era, che il secondo doveva essere rfkill list | pastebinit , e per sbaglio prima ho scritto pastebin
<lukesky> ok,io non vorrei farvici perdere tempo
<krabador> mandalo per favore
<lukesky> si per approfondire ci vuole tempo
<lukesky> ora andiamo avanti che ce la facciamo
<krabador> lukesky, non c'è niente da approfondire, con gli errori di digitazione
<krabador> lukesky, arriva o non arriva , 'sto link?
<lukesky> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11063824/
<krabador> lukesky, buon proseguimento
<lukesky> non c'avevo azzeccato ,ok ciao krabador,grazie
<lukesky> chi mi può aiutare
<krabador> lukesky, se non sai copiare ed incollare i comandi indicati, nessuno
<krabador> è un prerequisito minimo
<lukesky> vabbè
<krabador> lukesky, no, non "vabbè" non si sta qui a perdere tempo
<lukesky> cioè?a volte c'è anche chi si spiega male può capitare
<krabador> lukesky, vuoi mandare o no
<lukesky> dai,anche io non ho tampo daperdere
<lukesky> e
<krabador> lukesky, ok, torna quanto hai tempo
<lukesky> è che non posso fare un corso superiperapprofondito per montare una scheda su ubuntu.comunque non mi interessa la discussione su questo,ma su come montare la scheda
<lukesky> magari posso chiedere a un altro,no?
<krabador> lukesky, nessun corso superapprofondito per copiare ed incollare i comandi nel terminale , sembra tu non sappia farlo
<krabador> quindi, o ti fai affiancare, o impari giusto a fare quello
<lukesky> vabbene.facciamo una prova
<lukesky> dai
<lukesky> tu dimmi i comandi giusti per montare la scheda
<krabador> se non hai tempo , nessun problema, anche chi sta qui a vedere risultati di errori di digitazione di comandi , si stanca
<lukesky> e se sbaglio esco per 1 mese
<lukesky> ci stai?
<lukesky> lo sò.
<lukesky> guarda io sto facendo un corso all università e ci hanno chiesto di portare il computer edd io vorrei andare con ubuntu
<lukesky> quindi help me please
<krabador> lukesky, ti sono stati indicati dei comandi
<krabador> sono 20 minuti che non li stai mandando
<krabador> datti una regolata
<krabador> altrimenti esci pure,e torna quando hai tempo / voglia di seguire
<lukesky> ok,aspetta li ricerco e limando
<krabador> nessuno qui è disposto a girare intorno alla questione , come stai facendo tu da un'ora
<krabador> lukesky, rfkill unblock all
<krabador> lukesky, rfkill list | pastebinit
<akis24> sera
<lukesky> cristian_c,mi puoi seguire per la scheda wireless?ho messo la 14.04.
<cristian_c> lukesky, cosa ti ho detto sin dall'inizio?
<Carlin0> lukesky, non funziona così eh , tu poni la questione al canale e chi può / vuole ti aiuta
<lukesky> non miricordo sono passate 8 ore
<cristian_c> lukesky, capisco che il pc è tuo e ci fai quello che vuoi, ma se non ascolti i consigli , che domandi a fare?
<lukesky> ok
<cristian_c> lukesky, 8 ore che potevano ridursi a 1
<lukesky> perchè avevamo gia parlato e non avevo capito se era interrotta
<lukesky> losò
<cristian_c> solo per avere una 14.10
<lukesky> lo sò
<lukesky> lo sò
<cristian_c> lukesky, e in tutto questo non hai ancora installato la 14.10
<lukesky> infatti sono molto cotto.dai ci siamo quasi
<cristian_c> o avanzato dalla 14.04
<lukesky> si
<lukesky> l'ho istallata
<cristian_c> lukesky, spetta a te
<lukesky> ci sono
<cristian_c> lukesky, eh, no, 14.10
<lukesky> aspe
<lukesky> sono alla14.04
<cristian_c> ma va?
<lukesky> devo rifare quello di prima
<lukesky> e arrivarealla 14.10
<cristian_c> lukesky, avanza alla 14.10, stavolta fallo sul serio
<lukesky> però non so piu come fare
<lukesky> ok tiseguo
<lukesky> grazie grazie
<cristian_c> lukesky, dalle impostazioni, Software e aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> poi avanzi dal gestore aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> come spiegato in precedenza
<lukesky> si si
<lukesky> per qualsiasi versione
<lukesky> poi chiudo
<lukesky> poi
<lukesky> ?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> poi avanzi dal gestore aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> come spiegato in precedenza
<lukesky> ok
<lukesky> fatto
<lukesky> ora passo alla 14.10
<lukesky> eppoi torno qui giuato?
<cristian_c> lukesky, quando hai fatto, torna qui, ma ragionevolmente non ci mettere una vita
<Eagle2> nuovo problema http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=70&t=302134&p=4756245#p4756245
<cristian_c> Eagle2, questo non è il Forum2
<cristian_c> ah, scusa, l'avevi postato anche in #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> Eagle2, considera che qui si da supporto ai software presenti nei repository di ubuntu
<cristian_c> cosa che ntm non è
<Eagle2> come mai c'è una discussione sul forum
<Eagle2> ?
<cristian_c> Eagle2, questa è la chat, non è il forum
<jester-> Eagle2: rivolgersi al costruttore?
<lukesky> sono con la 14.10
<lukesky> non funziona la scheda wirless mediatec su asus F552C,
<cristian_c> lukesky, uname -a && cat /etc/issue
<lukesky> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11065317/
<cristian_c> https://github.com/kuba-moo/mt7630e
<cristian_c> lukesky, anzi, prima: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<lukesky> ok
<lukesky> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11065367/
<lukesky> attendo tue istruzioni
<cristian_c> lukesky, li digiti a pezzi?
<cristian_c> lukesky, hai digitato solo un pezzo di comando
<lukesky> ok controllo
<cristian_c> lukesky, guarda che bastava un copia e incolla, in questo caso, eh
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> lukesky, anzi, prima: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cristian_c> lukesky, invece che supporre, cerca di seguire
<cristian_c> lukesky, mea culpa, ti chiedo scusa
<lukesky> ok magari ho sbagliato
<cristian_c> li avevi comunque staccati
<krabador> cristian_c cerca un idiota che abbocchi
<krabador> sta in campana
<cristian_c> lukesky, l'ampersand (&&) ti consente di legare comandi insieme
<lukesky> non losapevo
<lukesky> lo rifaccio
<cristian_c> lukesky, no, va bene così
<cristian_c> in sostanza, l'hai fatto lo stesso
<lukesky> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11065473/
<lukesky> ok è lo stesso
<lukesky> grazie ho imparato &&
<lukesky> ora?
<cristian_c> lukesky, usalo con prudenza
<lukesky> ok
<cristian_c> lukesky, sudo apt-get install git
<cristian_c> lukesky, poi: git clone git@github.com:kuba-moo/mt7630e.git
<lukesky> fatto paste?
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lukesky> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11065494/
<cristian_c> allora
<cristian_c> lukesky, git clone https://github.com/kuba-moo/mt7630e
<lukesky> scusa
<cristian_c> lukesky, se non l'hai ancora digitato cancella la cartella che si era creata prima
<cristian_c> intendo la cartella mt7630e
<lukesky> no,aspettasono rimasto indietro qui git clone git@github.com:kuba-moo/mt7630e.git
<lukesky> ho dato questo per ultimo
<cristian_c> ho visto l'output
<lukesky> ora,non ho capito
<cristian_c> lukesky, rm -r ~/mt7630e
<lukesky> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11065622/
<cristian_c> lukesky, git clone https://github.com/kuba-moo/mt7630e
<lukesky> ok ci linko e seguo le istruzioni?no
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> lukesky, digita semplicemente il comando
<lukesky> che devo fare?
<cristian_c> lukesky, digita: git clone https://github.com/kuba-moo/mt7630e
<lukesky> hahah ho capito
<lukesky> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11065660/
<cristian_c> lukesky, quel comando ti scarica il repository da github in locale
<lukesky> ok,
<lukesky> ho quasi capito
<cristian_c> lukesky, cd mt7630e
<lukesky> fatto
<lukesky> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11065689/
<cristian_c> lukesky, make
<lukesky> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11065745/ poi questo? sudo -s make install
<cristian_c> aspetta
<cristian_c> lukesky, non correre troppo
<lukesky> si si lo faccio solo se lo dici tu,era per capire se stavo seguendo bene
<cristian_c> di compilare hai compilato
<lukesky> ok
<Fabrio> Help: ubuntu 15.04 installato e funzionante ma il pc non fa il riavvio e lo spegnimento rimangono i pallini. Ho provato con il comando di arresto da terminale ma non funziona il risultato è identitco. Suggerimenti?
<jester-> Fabrio: prima che sistema operativo avevi
<cristian_c> lukesky, ok, ci sono due driver che hai prodotto
<Fabrio> prima avevo ubuntu 13.04, ho reistallato l'ultima versione formattando la partizione su cui era installato. Con la versione precedente non avevo problemi
<lukesky> ok
<cristian_c> lukesky, il primo si trova qui: /home/luca/mt7630e/rt2x00/mt7630e.ko ed è quello del wifi
<lukesky> ok
<cristian_c> il secondo si trova qui: /home/luca/mt7630e/btloader/mt76xx.ko ed è quello del bluetooth
<lukesky> ok
<lukesky> rt2x00/mt7630e.ko and btloader/mt76xx.ko.
<lukesky> questi
<lukesky> li montiamo?
<cristian_c> lukesky, allora
<cristian_c> lukesky, il make install se ho capito bene dovrebbe installare driver e firmware insieme
<cristian_c> lukesky, sudo -s make install
<cristian_c> posta l'output su pastebin
<lukesky> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11065870/
<jester-> lukesky: se aggiorna il kenrel dovrai ridare il make install ì, conserva la cartella
<cristian_c> sì, la cartella è fondamentale
<lukesky> mmh ok conservo la cartella
<lukesky> la metto su usb?
<lukesky> scusate ma
<jester-> lukesky: se la lasci nella home che fstidio da
<lukesky> ora che devo fare?
<lukesky> ok,nella home
<jester-> lukesky: riavviare er pc
<lukesky> ok a tra poco
<cristian_c> lukesky, non la toccare la cartella
<cristian_c> jester-, è frettoloso assai
<cristian_c> gli stavo per dire cose
<lukesky> ok,alla grande,grazie....ora
<lukesky> mi chiede di passare alla 15.che faccio?
<lukesky> grandiii ce l'abbiamo fatta
<lukesky> sono con la wifi
<cristian_c> lukesky, non passare
<cristian_c> lukesky, com'è il carico sulla cpu?
<lukesky> ??
<lukesky> il note book è vuoto ora
<lukesky> solo ubuntu
<cristian_c> lukesky, sì, alcuni con altre versioni dei driver avevano riscontrato problemi di batterie, temperature, dovute a stress da cpu
<cristian_c> e problemi con bluetooth
<lukesky> ora lo dovrò "acchittare"
<cristian_c> lukesky, ho fatto una domanda diverso
<lukesky> nono tutto apposto
<cristian_c> lukesky, sei troppo frettoloso
<lukesky> scusa,dimmi
<lukesky> ero emozionato
<lukesky> bene anche il bluet
<cristian_c> lukesky, dall'output del make install ho visto che i firmware sono stati installati correttamente in /lib/firmware
<lukesky> ok
<cristian_c> i driver pure in lib/modules
<lukesky> si
<cristian_c> li potevi caricare con modprobe
<cristian_c> ma credo che con il riavvio lo faccia automaticamente
<lukesky> va bene
<cristian_c> lukesky, teoricamente potevi provare i driver anche senza installarli
<lukesky> va bene,ma qui c'è tanto spazio
<lukesky> ora nel asus c'è solo u14
<cristian_c> lukesky, un'ultima cosa
<lukesky> si
<cristian_c> lukesky, rientra nella cartella da terminale
<cristian_c> altrimenti ti ritrovi punto e a capo
<lukesky> ok
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> lukesky, cd mt7630e
<cristian_c> lukesky, sudo make dkms
<cristian_c> It is possible to enable dynamic module build with dkms package:
<cristian_c> Drivers will be automatically rebuild for every new kernel update
<cristian_c> lukesky, questo significa che con dkms, ad ogni aggiornamento del kernel, i driver verranno automaticamente rigenerati
<lukesky> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11065983/
<cristian_c> invece di ricompilarli ogni volta
<cristian_c> ah, c'eri già
<cristian_c> lukesky, ma non avevi riavviato?
<lukesky> si
<lukesky> si
<lukesky> l'ho fatto 2 volte
<cristian_c> sei già nella cartella
<cristian_c> non ti serve farlo due volte
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> lukesky, sudo make dkms
<lukesky> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11065998/
<lukesky> no aspe
<cristian_c> lukesky, allora
<cristian_c> lukesky, sudo apt-get install dkms
<cristian_c> dkms non era installato
<lukesky> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11066012/ ecco
<bip> Ciao :)
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> lukesky, sudo apt-get install dkms
<lukesky> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11066040/
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> lukesky, sudo make dkms
<lukesky> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11066062/
<lukesky> ora?
<lukesky> quando mi chieserà di passare alla 15 glidico sempre no?
<cristian_c> ottimo
<cristian_c> DKMS: install completed.
<cristian_c> lukesky, ora quando ci sono gli aggiornamenti del kernel, wifi e bluetooth continueranno a funzionare
<lukesky> ok,bella storia
<cristian_c> anche dopo l'upgrade del kernel
<lukesky> passo alla 15  allora?
<cristian_c> <lukesky> bene anche il bluet
<lukesky> grazie intanto
<cristian_c> lukesky, quindi confermi che funziona anche il bt?
<cristian_c> lukesky, allora
<lukesky> sisi
<cristian_c> lukesky, la questione è questa
<lukesky> dai riavvio e passo alla 15?
<cristian_c> a questo link: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1220146
<lukesky> si
<cristian_c> si parla espressamente di compatibilità dei driver con il kernel 3.16
<cristian_c> io non l'ho letto fino in fondo
<cristian_c> quindi non so se il kernel 3.19 della 15.04 supporta sta scheda
<cristian_c> lukesky, quindi leggiti il link con attenzione
<cristian_c> se non dovesse essere supportato sulla 15.04
<lukesky> che fare?
<cristian_c> allora aspetta in questi due tre mesi che rimangono ancora di supporto per la 14.10
<cristian_c> che magari chissà trovano una soluzione, se non l'hanno già trovata
<lukesky> ok va bene lo stesso
<lukesky> no problem.ora vedo come va poi torno con altri problemi
<lukesky> grazieeee cri
<lukesky> riavvio
<vins> buonasera, ho bisogno di aiuto
<vins> chi mi aiuta?
<krabador> chiedi
<vins> stavo provando a istallare ubuntu sul mio vecchio pc
<vins> e l'istallazione non parte si ferma subito dandomi questo errore
<vins> acpi pcc probe failed
<vins> non mi fa partire neanche ubuntu di prova
<vins> tempo fa con un altro pc lo avevo istallato senza grossi problemi
<krabador> probe failed non è un errore
<vins> ora invece niente
<vins> e cosè?
<krabador> ma se si blocca, c'è un altro motivo per cui succese
<krabador> *de
<vins> l'istallazione non continua
<krabador> vins, "acpi pcc probe failed" praticamente appare a tutti
<vins> ok
<krabador> è un messaggio ignorabile
<vins> questa è una cosa buona
<vins> ahahah
<krabador> vins, che hardware ha questo vecchio pc ?
<vins> una scheda madre msi
<vins> 1 gb di ram
<vins> 2 hard disck sata
<vins> una scheda video ati
<krabador> vins, processore (con precisione) e scheda video
<vins> aspe
<vins> intel pentium dual cpu e2160 da 1,80 ghz
<vins> lo letto dal bios
<vins> scheda video Scheda video ATI Radeon X1300 Pro (256MB
<vins> questo è tutto
<krabador> vins, lascia stare ubuntu allora, scarica e prova lubuntu e xubuntu
<vins> cosa va in conflitto?
<vins> magari ho qualche pezzo per sotituirlo
<krabador> vins, 1gb ram , quella cpu e quella scheda video, ti metterebbero di fronte ad un esperienza ubuntu non del tutto confortevole
<vins> distruttissimo
<vins> che peccato
<vins> mi sa che provo l'altra scheda madre amd
<krabador> vins, hai un po' di pezzi presi in discarica?
<vins> no 2 o tre pc che rsno in soffitta
<vins> e volevo fare un pc solo per internet
<vins> e stampnte
<krabador> vins, come hai fatto il supporto di installazione , dvd?
<vins> si dvd
<krabador> vins, allora, appena mandi il supporto ottico in boot, premi subito un tasto freccia
<vins> ok
<vins> cosa dovrebbe accadere
<krabador> stai chiedendo supporto per una macchina che non hai li con te?
<vins> si sono a cena
<krabador> torna quando puoi mettere le mani su quella macchina.
<vins> domani provo a vedere se trovo qualcosa di piuuu recente
<vins> ok
<vins> grazie al momento
<krabador> è inutile parlare senza macchina davanti
<Fabrio> help: per il problema di ubuntu 15.04 che non fa riavvio e arresto ho provato a rimuovere il parametro quiet splash da command line di grub ed ho visto che le scritte si fermano su [sda] stopping disk. da quel punto non avvene più nulla e devo spegnere con il pulsante
<krabador> Fabrio, apri un terminale, e manda sudo poweroff
<Fabrio> provo
<Fabrio> dunque ho provato con sudo poweroff ma si ferma sempre su [sda] Stopping disk
<krabador> Fabrio, ubuntu 15.04 ufficiale o derivata? Installazione pulita o aggiornamento?
<Fabrio> ufficiale installazione pulita ma affiancata a win 7
<krabador> Fabrio, allora , sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<krabador> modifica GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=”quiet splash”    in    GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=”quiet splash acpi=force”
<krabador> salvi
<krabador> chiudi gedit
<krabador> sudo update-grub
<krabador> la modifica avrà effetto dopo il riavvio
<Fabrio> già provato ma non cambia nulla
<krabador> con acpi=force ?
<Fabrio> si
<krabador> Fabrio, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo lshw | pastebinit
<krabador> incolla qui il link risultante
<krabador> cat /etc/default/grub | pastebinit
<krabador> idem
<Fabrio> con incolla intendi nella riga dove scrivo?
<Fabrio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11066819/
<Fabrio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11066833/
<Fabrio> ovviamente quando ho visto che inserendo acpi=force non cambiava nulla l'ho cancellato
<krabador> Fabrio, effettuato dopo la modifica, sudo update-grub ?
<Fabrio> si dopo le modifiche ho sempre fatto 2 spegnimenti con conseguente riavvio per dare modo alle modifiche di esere recepite dal sistema
<krabador> Fabrio, prova acpi=off
<Fabrio> su command line?
<krabador> no, in /etc/default/grub
<krabador> al posto di dove andrebbe acpi=force
<Fabrio> ok faccio due riavvii e torno
<krabador> non dimenticarti sudo update-grub
<Fabrio> ok
<Fabrio> krabador. con acpi=off non mi parte ubuntu, ho dovuto editare grub all'avvio eliminando acpi=off
<krabador> editare all'avvio vale solo per la sessione corrente
<krabador> Fabrio, hai 2 linee GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<krabador> in grub
<Fabrio> infatti ora ho sistemato grub
<krabador> Fabrio, di nuovo
<krabador> cat /etc/default/grub | pastebinit
<Fabrio> ho visto anch'io ma non solo quella linea mi pare ce ne siano altre alcune sono all'inizio del file altre alla fine è così?
<Fabrio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11067092/
<krabador> solo quella si ripete , non commentata
<krabador> allora
<krabador> sudo gedit /etc/default/grub , togli GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT finale
<Fabrio> si ma lascio le virgolette senza inserire quiet splash?
<krabador> senza quiet splash hai il verbose
<krabador> il che è preferibile, in presenza di problemi
<Fabrio> fatto ora provo poi ti dico
<krabador> Fabrio, per favore
<krabador> beh
<Fabrio> krabador. ho fatto alcune prove ma non ho risolto anzi ora con una sola riga command cob riportati i parametri quiet splash acpi=force non solo non si arresta ma contibua a rimanere in modalità verbose
<krabador> Fabrio, con quiet splash non puo'
<krabador> se non bloccarsi su qualche messaggio in chiusura
<krabador> Fabrio, cat /etc/default/grub | pastebinit
<Fabrio> quello che credo anch'io ma è così, provo a controllare l'ortografia
<krabador> Fabrio, cat /etc/default/grub | pastebinit
<Fabrio> ho fatto due prove da terminale dando poweroff una volt e reboot la seconda la differenza è che nel primo caso si ferma tutto su sda stopping disk nel secondo si ferma alla riga prima su synchronizing cache
<krabador> quando hai voglia di mandare il comando dillo.
<Fabrio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11067566/
<krabador> la linea in fondo commentata, non ha senso
<krabador> non ne se ne possono usare 2
<Fabrio> si è vero ma equivale a cancellarla
<krabador> si, e che la tieni a fare ?
<krabador> dpkg -l | grep firmware | pastebinit
<krabador> dpkg -l | grep bcm | pastebinit
<Fabrio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11067631/
<Fabrio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11067639/
<krabador> Fabrio, sudo apt-get remove --purge bcmwl-kernel-source && sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<krabador> riavvia, prova
<Fabrio> ok
<ubunt> buona sera
<ubunt> scrivo da una versione try di ubuntu
<ubunt> credo di avere un problema a collegami con il wifi mentre con il cavo funziona si  riesce a capire se e un problema risolvibile o ce un incopatiblita
<ubunt> non c e nessuno _
<ubunt> ??
<Acn0w> ubunt: versione try intendi da CD/USB?
<ubunt> usb 14.04.2
<Acn0w> E il PC è?
<ubunt> noteboc envy 17
<Guest77969> ubunt, apri terminale
<Guest77969> ubunt, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Guest77969> ubunt, sudo lshw -C network
<krabador> ubunt, ci sei ?
<ubunt> si
<krabador> hai mandato i tre comandi che ti ha segnalato guest, prima di uscire?
<ubunt> no
<ubunt> faccio subito
<krabador> allora, apri il terminale
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<krabador> quest'ultimo restituisce un link, incollalo qui
 * Acn0w lascia il posto al sommo krabador 
 * krabador tira uno schiaffetto dietro la nuca Acn0w , dicendogli che non c'è una "precedenza" qui tutti possono dire quello che vogliono, se è attinente con il discorso 
<Acn0w> krabador: in realtà non avrei saputo come continuare XD stavo googlando sul man debian per trovare quel comando.. XD
<Fabrio> krabador. ok sono tornato con la modifica che mi hai suggerito ora l'arresto funziona però non va più la connessione wifi
<krabador> Fabrio, bene, allora
<Fabrio> il pacchetto bcm che ho disinstallato riguardava forse la scheda broadcom 4311?
<krabador> si
<krabador> il che è decisamente rilevante
<krabador> lspci -vvnn | grep -A 9 Network | pastebinit
<Fabrio> hai idea di come posso risolvere senza influire sull'arresto?
<Fabrio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11067968/
<krabador> Fabrio, sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<krabador> Fabrio, riavvia
<Fabrio> ok
<Fabrio> riavvio
<krabador> ubunt, se non incolli il risutato del secondo comando, non ti si puo' aiutare
<ubunt> untu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<ubunt> Reading package lists... Done
<ubunt> Building dependency tree
<ubunt> Reading state information... Done
<ubunt> pastebinit is already the newest version.
<ubunt> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<krabador> Acn0w, l'hai spaventato
<Fabrio> krabador. fatto riavvio ma la scheda wifi non viene rilevata e non funziona
<Acn0w> Che palle... Possibile che faccio paura a tutti..
<ubunt> untu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> Acn0w, succede
<ubunt> Reading package lists... Done
<ubunt> Building dependency tree
<ubunt> Reading state information... Done
<ubunt> pastebinit is already the newest version.
<krabador> perfetto
<Acn0w> È risorto XD
<krabador> Fabrio, sudo modprobe -r b43
<krabador> sudo modprobe b43
<krabador> sudo rfkill unblock all
<krabador> rfkill list | pastebinit
<Fabrio> ok procedo
<Fabrio> con sudo modprobe il terminale non procede
<krabador> Fabrio, certi comandi non danno output
<krabador> mandali tutti e 4
<Fabrio> si ma non torna il prompt
<ubunt> aiuto_
<krabador> ubunt, e no, siamo noi che chiediamo aiuto, con lo spam dei messaggi sbagliati
<ubunt> krabador e arrivato qualcosa?
<krabador> ubunt, il floodbot caccia dopo un certo numero di linee
<krabador> ubunt, se avessi letto meglio quanto ti è stato detto prima, dovevi mandare 2 comandi
<krabador> ed incollare solo il link risultante del secondo
<Fabrio> krabador. con sudo modprobe il processo si impianta e il terminale non torna al propmt
<ubunt> non riesco a in collre qui
<krabador> ubunt, che non è tutta la sfilza di roba che hai mandato
<krabador> ubunt, ma smettila
<krabador> ubunt, copia/incolla funziona tranquillament e
<krabador> Fabrio, ctrl c
<ubunt> ma cosa smettila siete qui per dare supporto _o per altro?
<krabador> ubunt, siamo qui per dare supporto a chi sa ascoltare
<krabador> ubunt, tu non leggi e spammi
<ubunt> cosa spammo
<ubunt> ho copiato e incollato quello che e venuto su pc cosa sto spammando?
<krabador> ubunt, ok, torna quando hai voglia di leggere con attenzione quello che ti viene detto
<ubunt> gia letto  , ci sono da mettere due comandi  ma quando copio  e vengo qui il comando paste non va
<krabador> ubunt, se il floodbot ti ha cacciato 2 volte, vuol dire che il paste funziona eccome
<ubunt> untu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<ubunt> Reading package lists... Done
<ubunt> Building dependency tree
<ubunt> Reading state information... Done
<ubunt> pastebinit is already the newest version.
<Acn0w> Ma è normale...
<krabador> Fabrio, ctrl c, sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<Fabrio> krabador ho fatto il control-c ma ora come procedo?
<krabador> Acn0w, sai quanti ne vengono
<krabador> Fabrio, riavvia poi
<Acn0w> krabador: non dico di sapere tutto, ma il buon senso non mi manca per fortuna
<ubunt> ricliccato paste e dinuovo fuori......
<Carlin0> !paste | ubunt
<ubot-it> ubunt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Carlin0> leggi leggi
<krabador> Carlin0, non ha senso
<krabador> sta incollando il primo di 2 comandi
<Carlin0> almeno ci proviamo
<krabador> che gli è stato detto una 15ina di volte
<krabador> che non serve
<Carlin0> e lo so incollla l'install de pastebinit
<ubunt> kabrador sei arrogante se una persona chiede supporto e perche ha problemi o non ha le competente per pe sistemre da solo
<Acn0w> Ma il buon senso serve sempre
<krabador> ubunt, no, non sono arrogante, sto disperando per farti capire che devi leggere con attenzione quanto dettoti ormai 5 volte
<Acn0w> ubunt:  per dare un'idea: https://it.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uniform_Resource_Locator
<ubunt> provo dall inizio
<Carlin0> mo reincolla
<krabador> tra l'altro "untu@ubuntu:~$" è una bella sessione live
<Carlin0> certo che è in live
<Carlin0> lui l'ha chiamata try ma quello è
<krabador> "<Acn0w> ubunt: versione try intendi da CD/USB?" --- già, mi sono perso l'inizio
<Acn0w> krabador, io ho chiesto per avere un quadro completo
<ubunt> il link che devo incollare e quello che inizia con Get: 1 ?
<krabador> Acn0w, perfetto, svelato l'arcano, è tutta colpa tua, fai domanda talmente scottanti , che stravolgono gli utentu
<Carlin0> ubunt, i link iniziano con http://
<krabador> ubunt, alle 22:39, t'è stato detto
<krabador> <krabador> allora, apri il terminale
<krabador> <krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> <krabador> sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<krabador> <krabador> quest'ultimo restituisce un link, incollalo qui
<Acn0w> krabador, sempre colpa mia... Guarda che vi banno tutti eh!
<Acn0w> krabador, troppo ARM.. mi sta rovinando XD
<krabador> Acn0w, attento a non fratturarti un hARM
<Acn0w> krabador, se posso dire, era pessima... XD
<krabador> ma proprio un arm, senza harm
<krabador> ubunt, alle 22:36 guest ti ha detto <Guest77969> ubunt, apri terminale
<krabador> <Guest77969> ubunt, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> <Guest77969> ubunt, sudo lshw -C network
<krabador> dimenticandosi pero', nel secondo comando , pastebinit
<krabador> ubunt, alle 22:58 ti è stato detto <krabador> ubunt, se non incolli il risutato del secondo comando, non ti si puo' aiutare
<krabador> ma tu hai iniziato a spammare , solo 2 minuti dopo, il risultato del primo comando
<krabador> ma credo proprio che Acn0w abbia avuto un brutto influsso
<Carlin0> quoto
<ubunt> ho rimesso i comadi dall inizio viene scritto you are tryning to send a empty document
<Acn0w> krabador: faccio sempre uno strano effetto..
<ubunt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11068552/
<ubunt> ho mandato  il link
<krabador> ubunt, bene, la domanda che hai ormai fatto piu' di un ora fa, ha come risposta, "si puo' tranquillamente usare in ubuntu quella scheda"
<krabador> ubunt, tuttavia non ti consiglio ubuntu 14.04.2 , in quanto sta presentando un po' di problemi, che sono ancora in via di risoluzione
<ubunt> ok ma io un ora fa ho chiesto come mai  va soltanto con il cavo eternet e no wifii
<krabador> ubunt, perchè le broadcom vanno installate successivamente
<krabador> una volta installate , vanno
<krabador> ubunt, altre domande?
<ubunt> se proseguo con linstallazione  il problema della connessione come lo risolvo
<Carlin0> !bcm | ubunt
<ubot-it> ubunt: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<krabador> ed anche questo http://askubuntu.com/a/60395
<krabador> visto che forse l'inglese lo capisci meglio
<ubunt> grazie anche a voi che capite anche gli utenti in difficolta....
<krabador> !documentazione | ubunt
<ubot-it> ubunt: Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<krabador> !wiki | ubunt
<ubot-it> ubunt: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<krabador> !ubuntu | ubunt
<ubot-it> ubunt: Ubuntu è un sistema operativo libero e gratuito basato su GNU/Linux. Vedi http://www.ubuntu-it.org/
<krabador> !lts
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'lts'
#ubuntu-it 2016-05-09
<banditoski> salve ho installato l'ultimo aggiornamento di x ubuntu ma all'avvio lo schermo è nero
<platax> buon giorno ho scaricato la versione 16.04 ma l md5sun scaricato non è uguale a  quello che è indicata sulla pagina  di ubuntu
<akis24> platax:  devi riscaricare  la .iso
<akis24> !download
<ubot-it> download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04
<platax> ma devo pagare per scaricare questa versione
<akis24> platax:  assolutamente no puoi scaricarle quante volte vuoi
<akis24> platax: e qualsiasi versione sia
<akis24> platax: come hai verificato md5sum ?
<platax> ho cliccato sull inderizzo  che mi è comparso per scaricare devo pagare con paypall
<akis24> platax: non si paga ... te lo assicuro guarda bene le varie opzioni
<platax> ho istallato ubuntu su chiavetta usb e poi cliccato su md5sun mi si è aperta pagina
<akis24> platax: md5sum si controlla prima che sia scritta su usb  ossia si controlla il file scaricato ..
<akis24> !md5sum
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<akis24> platax: leggi qui e capirai  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum?action=show&redirect=Md5Sum
<platax> ok ora leggo grazie
<akis24> di nulla
<akis24> platax: alla apgina dove sostieni di dover pagare clicca su  " Not now, take me to the download › "  e si apre o parte il download se dovessi riscaricare
<akis24> pagina*
<platax> ho fatto  come hai detto tu grazie sei stato molto gentile corrisponde md5sun poi ho istallato file iso su chiavetta con rufs
<akis24> bene platax  continua pure  e imposta il pc per l'avvio con la usb  come prima periferica di avvio
<platax> si gia fatto su altro pc  grazie  buona giornata sei stato molto gentile
<akis24> anche a te
<idematown> ciao a tutti e complimenti per il lavoro che svolgete.
<idematown> vorrei chiedervi questo:
<idematown> ho un mac e vorrei realizzare una penna sub live cd con ubuntu 16, quindi vorrei individuare la procedura corretta per poter realizzare con un mac una penna usb live
<akis24> !mac | idematown
<ubot-it> idematown: Ubuntu su MacBook Pro: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro | Installare Ubuntu sui sistemi Mac Intel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuMacIntel | Download di Ubuntu per PowerPc: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/ImmaginiPowerPc
<idematown> e poi vorrei porvi una domanda: se faccio partire il mac da penna usb perché non riesco a leggere l'hd del mac? qual'è la procedura corretta per poter montare l'ho del mac sotto ubuntu per poterne leggere il contenuto?
<akis24> idematown: di solito le periferiche vengono montate sia da live che da installazione specificando quelle che si vuole montare sempre
<idematown> ti posso dire questo: se faccio partire il mio mac da penna usb live ubuntu il contenuto dell'hd non lo vedo perché mi dice che devo montare l'unità
<idematown> che in realtà è già montata
<idematown> credo che il problema è legato ai permessi di accesso
<akis24> idematown: se è montata dovresti vedere il contenuto  comunque cliccaci sopra magari la monta su richiesta
<idematown> già provato ma niente: comunque puoi suggerirmi la proceduta corretta per realizzare una sub live da mac?
<idematown> naturalmente dopo aver scaricato la iso
<akis24> idematown: ti ho postato la guida per farlo oltretutto non possiedo mac ..
<akis24> idematown: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4520332  prova a darci un occhiata
<idematown> guardo subito
<idematown> ok. grazie. la leggerò con calma.
<idematown> una volta avevo letto qualcosa tipo.. nautilis
<idematown> nautilus
<idematown> che se veniva lanciato con utenza admin
<idematown> ne sapete qualcosa?
<gerry73> ciao.. ho installato ubuntu gnome 16.04.. ad ogni avvio del sistema mi dice "l'applicazione SSH Key Agent si è chiusa inaspettatamente".. qualche suggerimento/idea di come potrei risolvere questo problema?
<gerry73> gnome-keyring-daemon crashed with SIGABRT in g_assertion_message()
<glpiana> gerry73, hai aggiornato il sistema dopo averlo installato?
<gerry73> se intendi apt-get upgrade.. si
<gerry73> l'ho eseguito
<glpiana> gerry73, scrivi in un terminale: dpkg -l | grep gnome-keyring
<glpiana> gerry73, poi guarda l'elenco dei pacchetti che ne esce e reinstallali uno a uno con: sudo apt-get install --reinstall nomepacchetto
<glpiana> poi riavvia e vedi se il problema persiste
<gerry73> ok.. grazie
<Gioele> Buongiorno ho appena scaricato ubuntu 15.10 per il mio pc e mi chiede il login nel quale scrivi il mio nome però quando scrivo la mia password mi da login errato come faccio allora? Grazie per la collaborazione
<krabador> Gioele, se lo chiede la sessione live, puo' essere un brutto segno, in ogni caso è user ubuntu, senza password
<nuovodiUbuntu> salve ragazzi, ho appena installato ubuntu 15.10 ma ho problema con adobe flash player non funziona
<nuovodiUbuntu> chiedo scusa forse una domanda stupida ma è la 1 volta che uso ubuntu
<cristian_c> nuovodiUbuntu: su quali siti hai problemi e con quale browser?
<nuovodiUbuntu> firefox si avvia ma se premo x attivare webcam non mi fa premere nulla
<cristian_c> nuovodiUbuntu: e flash in generale va?
<cristian_c> al di là del supporto webcam
<nuovodiUbuntu> come faccio x verificare
<cristian_c> nuovodiUbuntu: è semplice, sul sito di adobe
<Gioele> e
<Gioele> Buongiorno ho appena scaricato ubuntu 15.10 per il mio pc e mi chiede il login nel quale scrivi il mio nome però quando scrivo la mia password mi da login errato come faccio allora? Grazie per la collaborazione
<cristian_c> ci sono informazioni a riguardo
<Gioele> No
<cristian_c> ?
<krabador> Gioele, leggi un po' piu' sopra
<Gioele> Ho cercato ma non ce niente
<nuovodiUbuntu> sembra che funziona è comparso il solo di adobe che gira
<cristian_c> Gioele: cercato dove?
<cristian_c> nuovodiUbuntu: in che senso?
<nuovodiUbuntu> qui https://www.adobe.com/it/software/flash/about/
<Gioele> Su ottieni supporto
<nuovodiUbuntu> mi esce You have version 11,2,202,616 installed
<cristian_c> Gioele: ma dove?
<krabador> nuovodiUbuntu, che è l'ultima ufficiale per linux
<Gioele> Sul sito della ubuntu sul cellulare
<cristian_c> nuovodiUbuntu: ma puoi testare il funzionamento del plugin, di per se
<krabador> Gioele, ma ce la fai a leggere le risposte che ti si danno , o ti stai impegnando a non farlo ?
<cristian_c> nuovodiUbuntu: sempre dal sito di adobe
<cristian_c> Gioele: questa è una delle risorse di supporto
<nuovodiUbuntu> cristian_c, scusa ma non sto capendo, sono andato sul quel sito citato prima mi appare un banner con il logo di adobe che gira e sotto quella scritta
<Gioele> Ok
<krabador> nuovodiUbuntu, <krabador> nuovodiUbuntu, che è l'ultima ufficiale per linux
<krabador> ;)
<nuovodiUbuntu> si quello lo so
<nuovodiUbuntu> ma se voglio attivare web cam si avvia la barra di caricamento del flash si avvia ma non mi fà premere x accetare la condivisione della cam
<nuovodiUbuntu> :(
<krabador> "se voglio attivare web cam" ---> dove  ?
<nuovodiUbuntu> accedo su un sito x avviare webcam cam2cam ok
<krabador> nuovodiUbuntu, sudo apt-get install chromium-browser pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<cristian_c> nuovodiUbuntu: nel senso: https://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/it/flashplayer/help/settings_manager.html
<krabador> al che carichi chromium, e prova a fare quello che devi fare
<cristian_c> il quale è propirio un contenuto in flash
<nuovodiUbuntu> s
<nuovodiUbuntu> nulla esce questo errore
<nuovodiUbuntu> ERROR: failed to retrieve status information from google : W: Non è disponibile alcuna chiave pubblica per i seguenti ID di chiavi:
<nuovodiUbuntu> 1397BC53640DB551
<nuovodiUbuntu> More information might be available at:
<nuovodiUbuntu>   http://wiki.debian.org/PepperFlashPlayer
<nuovodiUbuntu> ERROR: failed to retrieve status information from google : W: Non è disponibile alcuna chiave pubblica per i seguenti ID di chiavi:
<krabador> !image | nuovodiUbuntu
<ubot-it> nuovodiUbuntu: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> immagine che fai premendo stamp, si salva in Immagini.
<nuovodiUbuntu> mi ridai la sequesta x installazione di prima
<krabador> nuovodiUbuntu, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo apt-get install chromium-browser pepperflashplugin-nonfree | pastebinit
<nuovodiUbuntu> no x pastebinit x flash player su chrom
<nuovodiUbuntu> non mi fate inpazzire già io non capisco nulla di uuntu che è la prima volta che lo uso
<krabador> nuovodiUbuntu, tu limitati a seguire
<nuovodiUbuntu> ops ubuntu
<krabador> se copia/incolla lo sai fare, stai già a metà dell'opera
<nuovodiUbuntu> haaa simpatico krabador
<nuovodiUbuntu> mi esce questo  " pepperflashplugin-nonfree è già alla versione più recente. "
<nuovodiUbuntu> ma se vado sul sito mi dice di installare adobe flash player
<krabador> nuovodiUbuntu, non stai facendo come ti si sta dicendo
<krabador> se tu che non sei simpatico
<nuovodiUbuntu> seee la foto
<krabador> dopo l'installazione di pastebinit
<nuovodiUbuntu> la mando
<krabador> manda il comando come te l'ho mandato
<krabador> che restituisce un link
<krabador> che devi incollare qui
<nuovodiUbuntu> sudo apt-get install chromium-browser pepperflashplugin-nonfree | pastebinit
<nuovodiUbuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16317639/
<nuovodiUbuntu> ???
<krabador> nuovodiUbuntu, manda chromium, va qui   https://www.adobe.com/it/software/flash/about/
<nuovodiUbuntu> :/
<krabador> fa immagine
<krabador> datti una calmata
<krabador> e postala qui
<krabador> !image | nuovodiUbuntu
<ubot-it> nuovodiUbuntu: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<nuovodiUbuntu> come si fà screenshot
<krabador> <krabador> immagine che fai premendo stamp, si salva in Immagini.
<nuovodiUbuntu> ha come win, scusate è la prima volta con ubuntu, e non premo tasti a caso se non so
<krabador> nuovodiUbuntu, se è la prima volta anche in questa chat, sappi che puoi scorrere indietro i messaggi ;)
<nuovodiUbuntu> http://prnt.sc/b1zvq5
<dadexix86> nuovodiUbuntu, nel browser vai in chrome://plugins c'è Flash? posta una schermata anche di quello
<nuovodiUbuntu> ok
<nuovodiUbuntu> http://prnt.sc/b1zy3x
<nuovodiUbuntu> eccolo---> http://prnt.sc/b1zyof
<nuovodiUbuntu> la seconda era di firefox scusate la prima di chome
<nuovodiUbuntu> ho fatto un bel casotto ecco la foto corretta di chome://plugins ----> http://prnt.sc/b1zzri :)
<nuovodiUbuntu> risolto
<nuovodiUbuntu> grz
<fonz_dm1> Nautilus sarebbe l'esplora risorse di ubuntu detto in modo molto volgare, da terminale lancia nautilus e vedi tu stesso
<nuovodiUbuntu> ciao ragazzi, che programma mi consigliate per una scheda virtuale audio?
<nuovodiUbuntu> mi servirebbe uns programma che possa catturare audio del pc
<glpiana> nuovodiUbuntu, che intendi per scheda virtuale?
<nuovodiUbuntu> Catturare l'audio proveniente dalle casse del computer
<nuovodiUbuntu> Programmi per registrare audio e cattura suoni dal computer
<nuovodiUbuntu> per win c'e' VoiceMeeter per ubuntu c'e' qualcosa di simile
<glpiana> nuovodiUbuntu, dammi un minuto
<nuovodiUbuntu> ok grz. spero sia stato chiara la richiesta
<cristian_c> nuovodiUbuntu: attraverso quale applicazione?
<nuovodiUbuntu> e proprio quella mi serve
<nuovodiUbuntu> una scheda virtuale che catturi audio dalla scheda audio principale
<cristian_c> nuovodiUbuntu: il semplice registratore di suoni?
<nuovodiUbuntu> no
<cristian_c> nuovodiUbuntu: ma nello specifico, cosa devi faee?
<nuovodiUbuntu> streaming
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> verso quale applicazione mandi lo streaming?
<nuovodiUbuntu> sito internet
<nuovodiUbuntu> web cam
<nuovodiUbuntu> invece della mia voce deve uscire laudio del pc metto una musica è si sente nello streaming
<cristian_c> nuovodiUbuntu: pensandoci bene...
<cristian_c> nuovodiUbuntu: se attivi il microfono
<krabador> nuovodiUbuntu, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Audio/Jack
<cristian_c> questo catturerà l'audio circostante
<nuovodiUbuntu> no poi si tente la mia voce è l'audio e di bassissima qualità con suoni di sottofondo è altro
<cristian_c> nuovodiUbuntu: beh, jack, come suggerito da krabador
<cristian_c> pensavp il contrario, ovvero da mic a speaker
<nuovodiUbuntu> per farvi capire meglio
<nuovodiUbuntu> camtasia registra il video dell desktop e audio quando lo installi camtasia ti crea una scheda audio virtuale dove tu nelle impostazioni della webcam selezioni sorgente video quello della cam e come audio la scheda audio vrtiale tutti i suoni prodotti dal pc verrano riprodotti nello streaming della chat
<nuovodiUbuntu> chiaro adesso?
<vica> Salve, io ho provato a scaricare Ubuntu sul mio poratile
<vica> sul mio portatile Windows 8 ma appena faccio il download mi dici che non è possibile
<krabador> nuovodiUbuntu, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Audio/Jack
<krabador> vica, " mi dici che non è possibile" ---> cosa nello specifico ?
<vica> download fallito.. impossibile fare il download su questo tipo di piattaforma
<krabador> vica, che cpu hai ?
<vica> Intel core i7
<krabador> http://releases.ubuntu.com/xenial/ubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<krabador> da un browser "ortodosso"
<vica> grazie!
<krabador> !iso | vica
<ubot-it> vica: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> !usbwin | vica
<ubot-it> vica: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<vica> Ma io già avente la mia usb posso farla direttamente con quella o devo per forza usare un CD/DVD?
<nuovodiUbuntu> come si installa un file .gz?
<cristian_c> nuovodiUbuntu: un file .gz è semplicemente un archivio
<cristian_c> come lo è zip
<nuovodiUbuntu> haaaa ok
<cristian_c> !zip
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'zip'
<krabador> !chat | nuovodiUbuntu
<ubot-it> nuovodiUbuntu: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> vica: puoi utilizzare il suppoto usb
<cristian_c> per creare l'installer
<cristian_c> ma perderai ciò che era precedentemente contenuto nella usb
<cristian_c> !usbwin | vica
<ubot-it> vica: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<vica> nel secondo step per scaricare Universal USB Installer  mi da questa parte qua   :  Browse to your ubuntu*desktop*.iso  -->.(. ma non capisco cosa dovrei mettere)
<krabador> sicuro di essere nuovo , solo di ubuntu?
<vica> si
<krabador> quindi sai controllare che tipo di file hai scaricato , prima, di ubuntu'
<krabador> ?
<vica> ho gia trovato.. non trovavo il file
<vica> scusate
<krabador> bene :D
<vica> Grazie ! :)
<vica> Comunque non funziona il metodo che ha detto il ragazzo di prima adesso sto eseguendo in un'altro modo con UNetbootin..
<krabador> con un enorme in bocca al lupo
<Eleonor> Potrei un'informazione urgente, sto cercando di installare sul portatile di mio figlio Ubuntu ma una volta installato non riesco, come potrei fare dal BIOS?
<akis24> Eleonor: se spieghi meglio che intendi ..
<krabador> "ma una volta installato non riesco" ---> ?
<Eleonor> come potrei aprirlo o almeno eseguirlo in modo che al momento dell'avvio del computer basta solo con un click della tastiera vado a scegliere uno dei due sistemi operativi ubuntu oppure windows
<krabador> !installazione | Eleonor
<ubot-it> Eleonor: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> cosi'
<krabador> ma dopo aver scaricato il file iso
<krabador> fatto una pendrive o dvd
<krabador> e fatto partire all'avvio della macchina
<Eleonor> eh appunto il mio è gia installato tutto ma per vedere la schermata inziale di grub del mio computer
<krabador> se non appare grub, possono esserci tanti motivi
<krabador> uno di essi è aver cancellato tutto il disco , ed averci messo dentro solo ubuntu
<krabador> Eleonor, di' a vica, che se servono opzioni particolari di caricamento dal supporto di installazione ubuntu, con unetbootin non li vede
<Eleonor> Scusami e chi dovrebbe essere vica?
<krabador> diciamo che se non lo sai veramente, puoi avere qualche problema bello grosso ;)
<Eleonor> va beh se non posso avere qua la mia risposta
<ndvjdvn> Dopo l'ultimo aggiornamento di ubuntu il mio portatile non rileva più le reti Wifi, in questo momento vi sto scrivendo via cavo. Ho questo problema da giorni, avete idee?
<cristian_c> ndvjdvn: da 15.10 a 16.04?
<ndvjdvn> da 14.10 a 16.04
<ndvjdvn> Sto impazzendo senza wifi sul portatile, ho letto post di centinaia di forum ma NULLA
<cristian_c> ndvjdvn: e quando l'hai eseguito l'avanzamento?
<ndvjdvn> 4 giorni fa mi pare
<cristian_c> (visto che 14.10 non è supportata da una vita)
<cristian_c> non è possibile
<ndvjdvn> Avevo una versione prima del 15
<ndvjdvn> in un giorno h omesso la 15
<ndvjdvn> e successivamente la 16.04
<cristian_c> ndvjdvn: eh, ora ragioniamo
<cristian_c> ndvjdvn: avanzamento o installazione da zero?
<ndvjdvn> zero
<cristian_c> ok
<Akenobis> cristian_c voglio creare una partizione per mettere file video e audio come è la procedura?
<cristian_c> ndvjdvn: peraltron test del wifi in live non ti avrebbe recato danno
<cristian_c> Akenobis: una partizione dati?
<Akenobis> si anche
<cristian_c> Akenobis: da ubuntu?
<Akenobis> si
<cristian_c> Akenobis: 'anche' in che senso?
<cristian_c> ndvjdvn: ho i privati disabilitati, scrivi tranquillamente in canale
<ndvjdvn> test del wifi in live? come si fa?
<Akenobis> che voglio meterci dentro anche dati video e musica
<Akenobis> in fat32
<Akenobis> con gparted chiaramente
<cristian_c> ndvjdvn: prendi il supporto d'installazione, selezioni 'prova ubuntu senza installarlo'
<cristian_c> ma questo andava fatto prima dell'installazione
<ndvjdvn> Troppo tardi
<cristian_c> Akenobis: e una partizione 'dati' non può contenere video e musica?
<Akenobis> certo losò
<cristian_c> Akenobis: ma poi, perché fat32?
<Akenobis> perchè è meglio
<cristian_c> ndvjdvn: il problema è apparso subito dopo l'installazione della 16.04?
<cristian_c> Akenobis: 'meglio' perché?
<Akenobis> non lo sò ma credo che in fat32 sia meglio comunque posso fare altro
<cristian_c> Akenobis: con quali sistemi vuoi usare la partizione?
<Akenobis> con ubuntu
<Akenobis> e gparted
<cristian_c> Akenobis: la seconda risposta non ha senso
<cristian_c> Akenobis: hai sistemi windows sull'hard disk?
<Akenobis> no solo ubuntu e ho un hard disk di 500gb
<cristian_c> Akenobis: allora fai una ext4
<cristian_c> che è anni luce meglio di na fat32 su hard disk
<Akenobis> va bene ma com'è la procedura
<cristian_c> le fat32 vanno bene su flash (pendrive, sd, ecc...)
<cristian_c> Akenobis: avvia il supporto live
<cristian_c> e se lo spazio è completamente occupato, vai di ridimensionamento
<cristian_c> !gparted | Akenobis
<ubot-it> Akenobis: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<Akenobis> ok grazie cristian_c
<scannachiappolo> salve, sto usando ubuntu 15 su un sony vaio e ho provato a collegarlo con hdmi a uno schermo tv per vedere un film: visualizza solo lo sfondo le icone laterali e non la finestra del browser o la finestra video che apro, a cosa può essere dovutoquesto problema? è risolvibile? grazie
<cristian_c> scannachiappolo: 15.10?
<scannachiappolo> si
<cristian_c> scannachiappolo: e come hai impostato il doppio schermo?
<scannachiappolo> non ho impostato nulla ho collegato e ho impostato nella tv l entrata
<scannachiappolo> c'è un modo per impostare?
<akis24> scannachiappolo:  intanto prova a impostare  Preferenze > Impostazioni monitor  vedi se è possibile selezionare schermo tv  se viene visto
<cristian_c> esatto
<cristian_c> ed è possibile selezionare anche la modalità del secondo monitor
<cristian_c> clone, esteso, ....
<scannachiappolo> domandaformulata in odo orribile dal punto di vista d un esperto ...ma : dove devo andare?
<scannachiappolo> ah ecco akis aveva scito
<scannachiappolo> provo grazie mille
<scannachiappolo> devo forse selezionare "duplicare i monitopr"?
<scannachiappolo> scusate se scrivo male ma  va tutto lentissimo
<cristian_c> scannachiappolo: dipende da cosa vuoi fare
<scannachiappolo> forse meglio se riavvio dopo questa risposta
<cristian_c> devi duplicare se desideri il mirror
<scannachiappolo> vedere un film
<cristian_c> altrimenti 'esteso'
<cristian_c> scannachiappolo: 'esteso' ha senso se affianchi due monitor
<cristian_c> uno accanto all'altro, per ottenere un unico display
<scannachiappolo> ecco, ora sono in grado di scrivere come una persona non ritardata se non in ambito informatico... allora: del comando di cui mi dicevate non vedo alcuna traccia tra le impostazioni monitor
<scannachiappolo> siete sicuri di non riferirvi al 14 o al 16?
<scannachiappolo> ho appena collegato ed è apparso in alto a sx "built in display"
<scannachiappolo> ah si ora nelle opzioni posso controllare sia sony la tv che build in display il pc
<scannachiappolo> cosa devo fare per poter vedere le finestre e il video in movimento anche nella tv?
<scannachiappolo> duplicando cmq nella tv non si vede nessuna finestra
<scannachiappolo> solo lo sfondo e le icone laterali
<Salvatore> Salve
<akis24> !ciao| Salvatore
<ubot-it> Salvatore: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Salvatore> Ciao, potreste aiutarmi?
<scannachiappolo> qualcuno ha letto del mio problema? idee per risolverlo?
<cristian_c> !aiuto | Salvatore
<ubot-it> Salvatore: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cristian_c> scannachiappolo: posta un'immagine delle impostazioni
<cristian_c> !image | scannachiappolo
<ubot-it> scannachiappolo: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Salvatore> Avrei un problema, sto installa xubuntu ma appena arrivo a scegliere il fuso orario l'installazione si blocca e non riesco più a continuare
<Salvatore> Avevo anche prima Ubuntu ma mi dava lo stesso problema, appena avviavo il sistema si spegneva il pc
<cristian_c> Salvatore: hai controllato md5sum?
<cristian_c> del file .iso
<Salvatore> No
<Salvatore> Come controllo?
<cristian_c> !md5 | Salvatore
<ubot-it> Salvatore: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/MD5SUMS
<scannachiappolo> http://prnt.sc/b22l38
<scannachiappolo> tutte le impostazioni dei due monitor sembrano uguali
<scannachiappolo> e sulla tv continua ad apparire solo lo sfondo
<Salvatore> Non riesco molto bene a farlo poichè non capisco chiaramente cosa viene indicato, qualcuno che può indicarmi passo per passo?
<cristian_c> ma non è selezionata l'opzione, scannachiappolo
<cristian_c> Salvatore: hai aperto il primo link, almeno?
<cristian_c> è spiegato abbastanza chiaramente
<scannachiappolo> l ho selezionata poco fa e non cambiava nulla.. l'unica cosa che forse è cambiata è che una volta de selezionata il monitor tv ha la stessa risoluzione -più bassa- di quell del pc
<Salvatore> cristian_c certo
<cristian_c> scannachiappolo: facendo clic su applica?
<cristian_c> Salvatore: su quale sistema sei ora?
<Salvatore> Ora sono da un altro pc
<Salvatore> Uso windows
<cristian_c> Salvatore: allora, come scritto nella guida, scarica il programma
<Salvatore> Ok, scaricato
<cristian_c> e segui le istruzioni conteneute nella pagina
<cristian_c> *contenute
<cristian_c> su come utilizzare il programma
<scannachiappolo> ah ecco.. però non andava bene... sul pc era tutto enorme e sullo schermo tv c era un mini monitor...
<cristian_c> scannachiappolo: ?
<scannachiappolo> nel senso che lo schermo non si adattava alle dimensioni dei due monitore
<scannachiappolo> forse ha fatto una specie di media?
<cristian_c> cambia risoluzione
<cristian_c> tutte e due devono avere la stessa risoluzione
<scannachiappolo> in che modo? apparentemente avevano la stessa...
<cristian_c> beh, controlla
<cristian_c> scannachiappolo: xrandr -q
<Salvatore> cristian_c in questa pagina http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum/Hash non trovo xubuntu
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> !xubuntu | Salvatore
<ubot-it> Salvatore: http://xubuntu.org/ - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/xubuntu | Download: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/16.04/release/ | md5: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/16.04/release/MD5SUMS
<Salvatore> cristian_c cosa?
<scannachiappolo> 1920 x 1080 la tv
<cristian_c> Salvatore: all'ultimo ljnk
<cristian_c> link
<scannachiappolo> 1600 x 900 il monitor
<scannachiappolo> quale tengo?
<Salvatore> cristian_c ok fatto, ora che faccio?
<cristian_c> scannachiappolo: quella che hanno tutte e due
<cristian_c> !paste | scannachiappolo
<ubot-it> scannachiappolo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> Salvatore: hai confrontato quello al link con quello fornito dal programma?
<cristian_c> (ovviamente col file .iso che hai su windows)
<scannachiappolo> l unica è 1024 x 768
<scannachiappolo> in 3\4
<cristian_c> eh
<scannachiappolo> che sfiga... in 16 9 non si può?
<cristian_c> scannachiappolo: è un tv?
<cristian_c> se è un tv, regola sul televisore direttamente
<scannachiappolo> un sony 55
<akis24> scannachiappolo: poi modifichi da formato immagine del tv nel caso ...
<scannachiappolo> quindi imposto risoluz comune in 3\4
<scannachiappolo> poi dalla tv converto quel 3\4 in 16 9?
<akis24> scannachiappolo: come detto da cristian_c [19:29:19] <cristian_c> scannachiappolo: quella che hanno tutte e due
<scannachiappolo> si l'unica che hanno entrambe è 1024 768
<akis24> impostala
<scannachiappolo> fatto
<scannachiappolo> il pc è tutto deformato
<scannachiappolo> e nella tv appare cmq solo la finestra impostazioni e lo sfondo
<scannachiappolo> non il browser che include anche questa chat
<akis24> scannachiappolo: prova a chiudere browser e riavviarlo
<scannachiappolo> ora appare
<scannachiappolo> ma ho fatto la duplicazione
<scannachiappolo> che in automatico ha messo 1024 x 768
<akis24> basta che vedi ..
<scannachiappolo> la domanda è, riformulata: dalla tv secondo voi posso rimodificare questa risoluzione e vdere il mini schermo in 4\3 in 16\9?
<scannachiappolo> e in formato degno del monitor?
<scannachiappolo> o mi devo cuccare il rimpicciolimento?
<akis24> scannachiappolo:  ovvio che si vai su formato immagine e prova a cambiare modalita'
<scannachiappolo> ok. provo. grazie mille delle info e della pazienza
<akis24> scannachiappolo:  hai quattro occhi devi vedere su due schermi ?
<chiccobuonghisot> ciao ho asus portatile con usb e lettore cd che nn funziona. come posso installare ubuntu?
<scannachiappolo> akis ne sai sicuramente più di me di pc monitor e quant'altro ma per dire così forse hai perso un passaggio
<akis24> eh magari
<scannachiappolo> a me interessa vedere lo schermo grande. e l'unico modo perchè appaia dinamico e non solo con lo sfondo morto è stato duplicarlo
<scannachiappolo> solo che ora dentro lo schermo tv vedo un mini schermo in 3\4
<scannachiappolo> per cui ora devo agire dalla tv.. mai fatto, provo e amen
<akis24> [19:36:40] <akis24> scannachiappolo:  ovvio che si vai su formato immagine e prova a cambiare modalita'
<scannachiappolo> non ho ambizioni di fare carriera nella stasi e di vegliare su più monitor contemporaneamente...
<akis24> scannachiappolo:  visto che li riparo sapro' che cosa dico esiste su tutti i tv la possibilita' di cambiare formato immagine
<scannachiappolo> spero di trovarla anche nel sony allora..
<akis24> scannachiappolo:  e o' bene che in formato 4/3 haiun quadrato con bande nere ai lati e sopra e sotto
<akis24> so'*
<scannachiappolo> sto provando a vedere opzioni .
<scannachiappolo> immagine
<akis24> leggiti il manuale se non ci arrivi dal menu' scannachiappolo
<scannachiappolo> e c è modalità immagine : standard.. è li che provo a cambiare o cerco lo zoom?
<akis24> scannachiappolo:  a selezionare l'opzione e provare non ti costa nulla
<scannachiappolo> trovato!
<akis24> bravo
<scannachiappolo> era controllo schermo
<akis24> quello che sia ognuno ha una sua voce ..
<angel1604lts> sera a tutti
<angel1604lts> dopo aver istallato chrome   su ubuntu 16.04 di da un errore  quando vado ad aggiornare
<sdvdsv> Dopo vari pomeriggi passati a cercare di risolvere un problema con il mio sistema operativo
<sdvdsv> (Dopo l'aggiornamento non rileva più le reti wifi)
<sdvdsv> Ho deciso di cancellare tutto e passare ad una nuova versione di ubuntu
<krabador> angel1604lts, "da un errore" ---> riportalo
<krabador> !paste | angel1604lts
<ubot-it> angel1604lts: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<sdvdsv> tipo xubunto o lubunti
<sdvdsv> Avete qualche consiglio da darmi?
<krabador> sdvdsv, se lo vuoi fare, ti basta scaricare la versione che vuoi installare
<krabador> fare dvd o usb7
<krabador> far partire quest'ultima
<krabador> ed installare sull'altra.
<krabador> ci sono apposite voci nell'installer
<krabador> puoi anche farlo, senza cancellare il contenuto della /home
<angel1604lts> ecco questo e quello che mi esce http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16322799/
<krabador> angel1604lts, non è un errore, non preoccuparti
<angel1604lts> ok krabador  quindi e un bug ?
<krabador> neanche
<krabador> angel1604lts, il ppa di chrome "uses weak digest algorithm (SHA1)" , e  nel sistema "Non è disponibile alcuna chiave" per tale ppa
<angel1604lts> krabador,  quindi e normale ?
<krabador> si,lui ti rileva questa cosa, che di fatto non compromette l'uso di tale ppa
<angel1604lts> grazie krabador  per essere sempre a disposizione
<krabador> angel1604lts, https://wiki.debian.org/Teams/Apt/Sha1Removal
<krabador> angel1604lts, https://lists.debian.org/deity/2016/03/msg00195.html
<angel1604lts> krabador,  quindi anche se lo lascio cosi va bene
<max55> buona sera a tutti
<krabador> !ciao | mapreri
<ubot-it> mapreri: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<krabador> !ciao > mapreri
<ubot-it> mapreri, please see my private message
<krabador> !ciao | max55
<ubot-it> max55: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<max55> iin questo periodo mi son fatto presente piu volte qui con vari problemo adesso ne ho riscontrato un alto ho istallato ubuntu1604 in dual bot con win10 e ho notato che con ubuntu la batteria dura poco rispetto a win 10 si puo fare qual cosa?
<cristian_c> max55: cpu, ram, scheda grafica
<max55> che comando vi faccio un paste
<krabador> max55, la gestione energetica in linux, non è purtroppo paragonabile a quella win, grazie ai vendors, ed al supporto linux da parte dei produttori di chipset
<max55> qiindi non si puo fare nulla
<cristian_c> max55: ma almeno, si può sapere che pc è?
<max55> quale e il comado per farvi un paste ?
<max55> del pc
<akis24> lshw
<akis24> attendiamo il miracolo di vedere il paste max55
<max55> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16323691/
<max55> no questo lo so fare e!!!
<krabador> max55, sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<max55> devo dare sto comando??
<cristian_c> product: Seymour [Radeon HD 6400M/7400M Series]
<cristian_c> product: 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller
<krabador> max55, questa linea   GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"   la fai diventare   GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash amdgpu.powerplay=1"
<krabador> salvi
<krabador> chiudi
<krabador> sudo update-grub
<krabador> riavvii
<maxer> salve a tutti
<maxer> problema sto provando a installare komodo-edit ma mi da un sacco di problemi
<krabador> !chat | maxer
<ubot-it> maxer: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<squizzolo> ho installato flash player ma chromium dice sempre che non ho una versione recente come posso fare?
<krabador> squizzolo, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> squizzolo, dpkg -l | grep flash | pastebinit
<max55> krabador quella linea io non ce lo come dici tu ti invio un paste
<krabador> max55, non fa niente
<krabador> basta che qui  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<krabador> ci aggiungi amdgpu.powerplay=1
<krabador> è uguale
<squizzolo> come faccio per la seconda linea?
<max55> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16323762/
<krabador> max55, hai letto le ultime linee?
<krabador> squizzolo, copi, incolli nel terminale, invio, copi il link risultante, lo incolli qui
<squizzolo> Bad API request, invalid api_dev_key
<squizzolo> Bad API request, invalid api_dev_key
<squizzolo> Bad API request, invalid api_dev_key
<squizzolo> Bad API request, invalid api_dev_key
<squizzolo> non so perchè ne ha inviate 4..comunque dopo la seconda linea esce questo
<cristian_c> squizzolo: ma hai installato pastebinit?
<squizzolo> la prima linea che mi hai detto?
<akis24> figurarsi
<krabador> squizzolo, aspetta
<krabador> squizzolo, sudo apt-get install curl
<squizzolo> fatto ora?
<krabador> dpkg -l | grep flash | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<squizzolo> ora?
<krabador> squizzolo, giusto qualche linea indietro ;)
<squizzolo> mi dice sempre quello con quella linea
<squizzolo> o devo reinstallare anche pastbin?
<krabador> squizzolo, fa uno screenshot del terminale
<krabador> !image | squizzolo
<ubot-it> squizzolo: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<squizzolo> devo digitare !image??
<f843d0> squizzolo: no, devi leggere i messaggi
<f843d0> !image | squizzolo
<ubot-it> squizzolo: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<max55> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_backlight=vendor" me lai fatta cabiare tu krabador laltro giorno per la luminosita dello schermo se ora la ricambio non succede nulla?
<krabador> max55, hai intenzione di girarci ancora intorno ?
<squizzolo> http://prnt.sc/b24g5l
<krabador> squizzolo,  incolla il link con ptpb
<max55> io ti dico cosa mia hai fatto fare tu ora tolgo acpi_backlight=vendor e metto amdgpu.powerplay=1 giusto cosi
<squizzolo> scusa l'ignoranza..che devo fare?
<krabador> squizzolo, nell'output del terminale
<krabador> 4 righe dal basso
<krabador> c'è un url
<squizzolo> si..devo mettere il link dell'immagine?
<krabador> squizzolo, ...
<squizzolo> ehm scusami ma non sto capendo..rileggo un attimo tutto
<Akenobis> non mi funziona il bluetooth del pc
<squizzolo> ho messo quelle righe di comando ma non mi legge l'ultima e poi mi hai detto di fare uno screenshot del terminale..fatto...poi?
<krabador> squizzolo, devo implorarti, per farti incollare qui, l'url prodotto dal comando <krabador> dpkg -l | grep flash | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<krabador> che è fin troppo chiaro
<krabador> nel tuo terminale, visto che a fianco c'è scritto pure "url" ?
<Akenobis> krabador il bluetooth non và
<max55> ri buna sera non mi funziona piu la luminosita dello schermo
<krabador> max55, non andava tolto, come spiegato, niente , alla linea, a prescindere dalle modifiche subite precedentemente
<squizzolo> https://ptpb.pw/636z
<krabador> hai tolto acpi_backlight=vendor , che NESSUNO ti ha detto di togliere, max55
<krabador> ed è normale che adesso faccia in quel modo
<krabador> andava solo aggiunto quanto segnalato
<krabador> squizzolo, accomodati pure nelle risorse zorinos
<max55> ma nella stessa riga devo metterle tutte e due scusa ma io non sono tanto pratico per questo che chiedo piu volte e cehe non ci capisco na mazza
<Akenobis> krabador mi dai supporto?
<krabador> squizzolo, a chiedere assistenza, ti consiglio di essere attento
<krabador> Akenobis, fa una cosa, è da molto che frequenti queste risorse
<squizzolo> perchè?
<krabador> Akenobis, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<max55> ora ve la scrivo e voi mi dite se e giusta
<krabador> squizzolo, perchè queste risorse, son per ubuntu , e derivate ufficiali
<krabador> !derivate | squizzolo
<ubot-it> squizzolo: http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<krabador> queste .
<krabador> !chat | squizzolo
<ubot-it> squizzolo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<squizzolo> ah ok allora scusate per il tempo che vi ho fatto perdere
<squizzolo> grazie lo stesso dell'aiuto
<Akenobis> non mi funziona il bluetooth
<max55> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_backlight=vendor amdgpu.powerplay=1"
<krabador> max55, ok
<martina92> salve, volta che cerco di installare ubuntu o da cd o da chiavetta mi arresta il computer, cosa potrebbe essere?
<krabador> "mi arresta il computer" ---> in che punto ?
<krabador> martina92, elenca le caratteristiche del pc, cpu , ram, scheda video .
<martina92> appena seleziono la lingua di installazione, gli do enter e si spegne; ho provato con diverse versioni di ubuntu e mi fa sempre lo stesso problema
<krabador> martina92, elenca le caratteristiche del pc, cpu , ram, scheda video .
<martina92> pentium 4 3 giga , 256 scheda video g force e 1 giga di ram ddtr
<martina92> non vorrei che fosse qualche impostazioni da bios
<max55> rieccomi fatto  krabador non lo faccio di proposito a farti arrabbuare e che io prima che ci arrivi ci vuole un po
<max55> arrabbiare
<krabador> martina92, probabilmente è l'alimentatore che è andato
<krabador> max55, nessun problema
<martina92> windows lo carica normalmente ed altri sistemi operativi li carica normalmente... è l'alimentatore che è andato?
<krabador> martina92, che partano cose non significa che l'alimentatore sia perfettamente efficiente
<krabador> visto che i vari sistemi interpellano l'hardware in modi diversi
<krabador> e richiesta di erogazione energetica diversa
<krabador> martina92, se l'alimentatore è coetaneo del p4 , ha circa 15 anni
<krabador> martina92, " ho provato con diverse versioni di ubuntu" ---> quante e quali hai a disposizione  ?
<martina92> perchè ubuntu richiede più energia?
<martina92> il mate, quello lubuntu... ne ho parecchie, ho fatto un bel pò di dvd per provare
<krabador> martina92, un pc non è un aspirapolvere, non è una questione di quanta ne richiede in genere, ma di che tipo di coefficiente di corrente viene richiesta in un determinato momento da un deteriminato componente hardware
<max55> e che sto mettetto a puntino sto notebok mi e rimasto solo un altra cosa per il surriscaldamento ce qualcosa che lo puo controllare mi si accende spesso la ventola senza che sto a fare nulla solo navigazione si internet
<krabador> martina92, se hai il dvd di mate, fallo partire, nel menu con le varie voci, premi f6, selezioni nomodeset
<martina92> e perchè quando carico dal cd mi da "errore di settore"?
<krabador> martina92, puoi avere piu' di un problema hardware ..
<martina92> cosa vuol dire nonodeset?
<krabador> martina92, se hai il dvd di mate, fallo partire, nel menu con le varie voci, premi f6, selezioni nomodeset , e selezioni "prova ubuntu senza installare"
<krabador> martina92, prova , e fa sapere, per favore
<f843d0> max55: può dipendere dalla navigazione in Internet
<krabador> max55, per il "surriscaldamento " è quello che hai appena chiesto
<krabador> ti è stato detto che linux e win differiscono per la gestione energetia
<f843d0> max55: adesso come adesso, un browser è un programma piuttosto oneroso in termini di prestazioni, dipende dal sito, browser, estensioni, plugin, e molto altro
<krabador> ti è stato fatto attivare powerplay, che in corrispondenza di hardware ati, attiva un modulo del kernel , che fa beneficiare a livello energetico
<martina92> modalità live?
<martina92> uguale, me lo spegne
<martina92> provo a far cambiare l'alimentatore al volo
<krabador> max55, prova il sistema con le modifiche apportate
<krabador> martina92, hai una cassetta di hardware dismesso ?
<max55> ok lo provo per un po e poi vi faccio sapere
<martina92> cosa vuol dire, un case?
<f843d0> martina92: no, una cassetta = contenitore generico, non per forza chassis
<martina92> io uso chassis
<f843d0> martina92: curiosa l'asserzione "22:13:41< martina92> provo a far cambiare l'alimentatore al volo"
<f843d0> martina92: suona come un PC-Frankenstein
<max55> buona serata a tutti e grazie mille
<krabador> martina92, il kernel linux ha negli ultimi 2 anni tagliato supporto ad hardware con una certa età sulle spalle
<krabador> tienilo in considerazione.
<martina92> l'ho installato anche in macchine più vecchie
<krabador> martina92, ma magari ancora miracolosamente integre
<cristian_c> mmm, spero non nel commodore 64, o nel vic 20
<krabador> nei componenti elettronici delle varie schede
<krabador> martina92, debian ha appena tagliato il supporto i386, per riferirsi a i686
<martina92> cosa è?
<krabador> martina92, il pc in questione è oggetto di intervento ?
<martina92> è un pc che va molto bene con xp, ma gli voglio mettere ubuntu.. èè tutto nuovo, hard disk nuovo, lo uso tutt'ora
<krabador> tutto nuovo?
<krabador> che scheda madre ha ?
<krabador> !chat | martina92
<ubot-it> martina92: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> segnala cosa stai facendo , per quanto riguarda ubuntu, qui.
<martina92> ha una scheda madre che funziona con diversi tipi di ram... adesso ti dico il modello
<martina92> ho provato a mointare un alimentatore da 400, ma ha ancora il problema. la scheda madre è  p4m99/m4
<krabador> martina92, una mobo con componenti elettronici andati , puo' anche andare in bootstrap, ma dare problemi , tra cui quello che stai avendo
<martina92> perchè con altri sitemi operativi, compreso window 10 parte senza problemi?
<krabador> cosa non è chiaro di "sistemi operativi diversi, interpellano hardware in maniera diversa" ?
<krabador> martina92, controlla le impostazioni acpi
<krabador> in bios.
<krabador> riporta qui come sono state settate.v
<martina92> s1(pos)
<martina92> acpi function: enabled
<krabador> martina92, disabilitala, e dal boot di ubuntu mate, f6, selezioni acpi=off nomodeset, e selezioni prova senza installare
<martina92> lo spegne immediatamente, appena gli do enter immediatamente,,, è strano
<martina92> potrebbe darsi che non digerisce le schede video integrate?
<krabador> martina92,se ne hai una non integrata, mettila, consulta eventuale voce in bios , e riprova
<martina92> purtroppo questa ha un attacco diverso, essendo una scheda madre piuttosto nuova ha degli attacchi diversi
<krabador> "attacchi diversi"
<krabador> ...
<krabador> martina92, se vuoi improvvisarti system builder, inquadra socket e generazione dell'hardware.
<krabador> slot , eccetera.
<Mr_Pan> p4 avrà AGP ...
<krabador> martina92, la tua scheda a pci-e
<krabador> *ha
<martina92> http://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en/mb/introduction.php?S_ID=283#download
<martina92> scusa non so se posso mandare link, comunque la scheda è quella nel link
<krabador> martina92, se la vga che dici di avere non è pci-e , niente.
<martina92> hai visto il link?
<krabador> martina92, e tu hai letto ?
<martina92> in quella scheda è montato alimentatore nuovo, processore, e la scheda video sto usando quella integrata
<martina92> non vorrei che devo settare il bios in modo diverso
<krabador> ti è stato chiesto di provarne un'altra non integrata, che hai detto poi avere "attacchi diversi " 7
<krabador> martina92, se hai sempre usato l'integrata anche con tutti gli altri sistemi che hai detto di aver usato
<martina92> ho sempre usato l'integrata
<martina92> ho un altra scheda madre ma monta ram ddr 1 e volevo montare questa scheda madre perchè ho tutte ram ddr2
<martina92> e con quella parte
<krabador> martina92, <martina92> il mate, quello lubuntu... ne ho parecchie, ho fatto un bel pò di dvd per provare  ---> che versioni ?
<martina92> con l'altra scheda madre
<martina92> tutte versioni 16.4
<cristian_c> martina92: dunque hai una cpu pentium 4
<cristian_c> e una mobo dell'epoca pe4 p4?
<krabador> martina92, abilita acpi da bios, lubuntu , f6 nolapic noapic nomodeset, prova ubuntu senza installare
<martina92> si
<krabador> mi allontano.
<cristian_c> più una mobo moderna con socket adatto a p4?
<martina92> cosa vuoi dire, che devo cambiare scheda?
<cristian_c> ho solamente chiesto, perché tutto può esssere
<cristian_c> martina92: e magari, se gli spegnimenti non sono sistematici
<cristian_c> ma casuali
<martina92> mobo=scheda madre?
<cristian_c> sì
<martina92> questa è una delle ultime per pentium 4, ha ddr2... le altre erano tutte ddr1
<martina92> ho altre schede madri che ho già provato e che funzionano, ma sono ddr1 e non hanno neanche hard disk sata, ma ile
<martina92> diciamo che questa è la migliore che ho trovato per p4
<martina92> si spegne sempre quando gli dico modalità live " enter", sempre a questo punto
<cristian_c> martina92: il kernel può gestire le cose diversamente a seconda dell'hardware che si trova davanti
<cristian_c> e se ci sono problemi hardware, puoi ottenere effetti diversi
<cristian_c> krabador> martina92, abilita acpi da bios, lubuntu , f6 nolapic noapic nomodeset, prova ubuntu senza installare
<f843d0> martina92: per sincerarti della questione, hai un'altra postazione più recente del 2005 su cui provare?
<miknav> buona sera, domanda: ho appena installato ubuntu ultima versione 16.00
<martina92> queto è 2008, comunque con altre postazioni più vecchie funziona
<f843d0> !amefunge | martina92
<ubot-it> martina92: un po' di buonsenso... solo perché ne sei capace non vuol dire che dovresti farlo (o consigliarlo ad altri). Pensa prima di agire. "A me funziona" non significa che può andare bene per tutti. L'ultima versione di qualsiasi cosa non sempre è raccomandabile se vuoi un sistema stabile.
<cristian_c> miknav: che non esistendo, non può che essere in realtà una 16.04
<miknav> il mio notebook acer aspire 5520 possiede al suo interno un modem fax, vorrei poterlo usare con il software disponibile, consigli???
<f843d0> martina92: 2008 è 8 anni fa, ripeto, hai un'altra postazione per intuire le potenzialità del sistema operativo?
<miknav> si scusa quella versione
<miknav> cristian
<martina92> si, quella con cui sto chattando ora, un pc dual core ed ubuntu funziona benissimo
<f843d0> martina92: ecco appunto, quindi il problema è l'hardware, no?
<martina92> ho installato lubuntu in dei p3 e girano
<cristian_c> miknav: con la 16.04 ne dubito
<cristian_c> miknav: sono praticamente sicuro che i driver siano stati rimossi dal kernel anni fa
<f843d0> martina92: ho installato debian su un AMD 633 MHz del 1998, e gira, ma non è il punto
<martina92> non lo so, io ho scritto per sapere se dovevo fare qualche impostazione particolare nel bios perche con tutti i windows che ho provato funziona, da xp a 10
<f843d0> martina92: il punto è che, probabilmente, quel pc ha problemi hardware o richiede una configurazione molto particolare, semplicemente
<miknav> quindi non posso scaricare dal softwar center ne driver ne programma? cristian
<f843d0> martina92: bene, installa windoze allora
<cristian_c> martina92: hai fatto quanto suggerito in ultima istanza?
<cristian_c> krabador> martina92, abilita acpi da bios, lubuntu , f6 nolapic noapic nomodeset, prova ubuntu senza installare
<martina92> si, l'ho fatto...
<cristian_c> miknav: il programma esisteva o esiste
<cristian_c> miknav: il problema sono i driver
<martina92> ugulae, appena gli dico enter in modalità live si blocca immediatamente
<cristian_c> che non sono più presenti nel kernel
<cristian_c> martina92: ok
<cristian_c> martina92: beh, fai una cosa
<miknav> cristian: ma non è possibile l'esistenza di un driver di terze parti che faccia funzionare ciò?
<cristian_c> martina92: una prova così, ad esclusione
<cristian_c> martina92: procurati un veeeechio kernel
<cristian_c> *vecchio
<cristian_c> martina92: lo installi, lo testi e vedi se si blocca
<cristian_c> *si spegne
<cristian_c> martina92: così capisci se il problema è di linux o meno
<martina92> adesso è partita l'istallazione ma mi vengono fuori delle scrittine verdi: erroraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaareading.... e poi si è riavviato
<martina92> dice eddd erro8000reading sector4348 e altri numeri
<cristian_c> miknav: ripeto, i driver in buona parte esistevano e si potevano pure compilare in alcuni casi con module-assistant
<cristian_c> miknav: ma essendo un componente in disuso, ne è stato rimosso il supporto dai kernel attuali
<miknav> cristian: per componente ovviamente intendi proprio il modemfax interno
<miknav> Cristian: quindi sono l'unico pirla affezionato a tale componente che ne usufruisce le sue potenzialità gratuitamente :-)
<cristian_c> miknav: il modem 56k
<cristian_c> che funge da fqx
<cristian_c> fax
<cristian_c> miknav: beh, ormai esistono stampanti fax
<miknav> Cristian: Sì è il 56k
<cristian_c> e sooratutto si inviano mail al posto dei fax, per tutto il resto , stampanti fax
<miknav> Cristian: ebbe, però ci sono affezionato
<miknav> Cristian: cmq, no problem :-)
<cristian_c> miknav: anch'io installavo i driver modem sulle vecchie ubunyu
<cristian_c> ma , come dire, c'è una lista di priorità
<martina92> con lubuntu possono bastare 1gb di ram per l'utilizzo web?
<f843d0> martina92: dipende dal sito, domanda non intensificabile
<cristian_c> martina92: beh, web non 'pesante'
<cristian_c> alla fine sono i 'contenuti' del web moderno a 'pesare'
<miknav> Cristian: ultimo tentativo, non è proprio rimasto neanche un briciolo di quel programma o di quel codice di programma che possa farlo rinascere?
<martina92> infatti su youtube il p4 si siede
<cristian_c> miknav: forse non hai letto bene, il problema non è il programma, che c'è
<cristian_c> !info efax-gtk
<ubot-it> efax-gtk (source: efax-gtk): front end in GTK+ for the efax program. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.8-2ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 424 kB, installed size 1817 kB
<cristian_c> miknav: il problema sono i driver non più presenti nel kernel
<cristian_c> spero di non doverlo ripetere
<cristian_c> martina92: youtube non usa più flash, praticamente
<martina92> l'html5 è più pesante del flash?
<miknav> Cristian: no tranquillo, ti ringrazio per la disponibilità :D
<cristian_c> martina92: in pratica no
<cristian_c> miknav: per carità, puoi pure provsrci, per divertirti
<cristian_c> miknav: ma non è semplice, serve esperienza e capacità tecniche, non da tutti
<miknav> Cristian: non sono ne un programmatore, ne un appassionato di informatica e linux
<miknav> Cristian: però mi piace molto ubuntu e gli altri distro linux
<cristian_c> miknav: e appunto per questo, ci sono altre soluzioni per fare quello che devi fare
<cristian_c> miknav: compresi servizi web, a cui tu mandi il testo del fax via mail , e loro mandano il fax per te
<miknav> Cristian: anche se pur modica cifra, è a pagamento :P
<miknav> Cristian: cmq, una stampante fax è cosa moolto fattibile
<miknav> Cristian: È stato un piacere dialogare, grazie ancora!!! Ciao!!!
<cristian_c> miknav: di niente, e buon ubuntu
<martina92> va bene, grazie a tutti, vuol dire che questa scheda madre non l'ha digerita... un saluto
<Akenobis> ho un problema con il bluetooth  si attiva ma non rileva i device
<Akenobis> ho provato ad installare blueman ma niente da fare
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu | Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com | Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | È uscita Ubuntu 16.04 Xenial Xerus : http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04 - Derivate : http://releases.ubuntu.com/
#ubuntu-it 2016-05-10
<DanielN> Buongiorno, volevo chiedervi un'informazione. Da qualche settimana ho finalmente installato Ubuntu sul mio pc di casa, ma ho notato che da quando ho effettuato l'installazione il monitor, in momenti pressocchè casuali, si blocca, si spegne e si riaccende. Il tutto dura circa una decina di secondi. Può essere un drive del OS o ha a che fare con il m
<DanielN> onitor?
<Rebarbaro91> ciao se cerco  di  guardare un film  in streaming  mi dice : impossibile  caricare il  plug-in
<Rebarbaro91> ciao  se guardo  un film in streaming  mi dice :impossibile  caricare  plug-in
<cristian_c> Rebarbaro91: che plugin?
<Rebarbaro91> cristian_c: non  so  mi dice  solo  questo
<cristian_c> Rebarbaro91: almeno di quale sito si parla, per capire?
<Rebarbaro91> nowvideo
<gigirocK_> Rebarbaro91: mancherà flash plugin
<Rebarbaro91> gigirocK_: ok  cosa devo   fare?
<cristian_c> Rebarbaro91: a parte che è una cosa un tantino illegale
<cristian_c> ma in generale puoi controllare la presenza di flash
<ExPBoy> :)
<cristian_c> Rebarbaro91: su che browser?
<Rebarbaro91> cristian_c:  chronium
<cristian_c> Rebarbaro91: pc a 32 bit?
<Rebarbaro91> cristian_c: si
<cristian_c> Rebarbaro91: quindi niente chrome
<cristian_c> Rebarbaro91: sempre in generale, per flash , ti conviene usare pepperflash
<cristian_c> dai repo di ubuntu
<nik> ciao ho un problema dopoaggiornamento a versione 15.10
<nik> posso accedere solo al desktop con startx
<dimitry> salve a tutti, non riesco a installare flash player e ho problemi di ping alto
<krabador> versione di ubuntu ?
<dimitry> ho ubuntu 16.04 e browser opera, quando vado sul sito adobe e scarico mi dice se voglio abilitare i partner ma quando schiaccio si va in crash
<krabador> apri il terminale
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> riporta il link prodotto da quest'ultimo
<dimitry> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16344894/
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<krabador> chiudi e riapri opera
<dimitry> sta scaricando. invece per il ping alto?
<krabador> quanti e quali sistemi hai in questa macchina ?
<dimitry> uno, ubuntu 16.04
<dimitry> il ping alto però è solo nei giochi, perchè se io faccio un test della rete mi da ping 33ms
<krabador> puo' tranquillamente essere una questione di connessione , per la quale chiedere al provider.
<dimitry> invece con steam arrivo anche a 890 900ms
<dimitry> evidentemente c'è qualcosa che non va, però uso il wifi e ho solo 1 tacca di segnale perchè il router è lontano, può essere quello?
<krabador> :D
<krabador> dimitry, testa la connessione in condizioni ottimali
<dimitry> ma anche così col test di conessione quelli in internet mi da 33-37ms 4 e qualcosa in download e 0 e qualcosa in upload
<krabador> dimitry, la maggiorparte dei providers, fornisce una connessione privata domestica non perfettamente configurata per il gaming
<krabador> per cui molto spesso offrono un'opzione a pagamento
<dimitry> vedi ho anche problemi che la connessione va e viene
<krabador> dimitry, la maggiorparte dei providers, fornisce una connessione privata domestica non perfettamente configurata per il gaming
<krabador> per cui molto spesso offrono un'opzione a pagamento
<dimitry> capito, invece per il fatto che il segnale è basso non può essere quello? conviene prendere un amplificatore di segnale?
<krabador> <krabador> dimitry, testa la connessione in condizioni ottimali
<krabador> cosa non è chiaro ?
<dimitry> ok, provo a spostarlo per fare dei test.
<dimitry> grazie, adesso provo se flash player va.
<dimitry> krabador, flash funziona.
<dimitry> grazie.
<osboxes> salve a tutti qualcuno sa come condividere cartelle tra xubuntu(guest) e win7 (host) con vmware??
<krabador> osboxes, leggi la documentazione vmware
<krabador> te lo spiegano li
<glpiana> osboxes, per cortesia chiedi su #ubuntu-it-chat o alla assistenza di vmware. qui non c'è supporto su software esterno
<osboxes> ok quella parte è già fatta è che non riesco a capire dove trovo la cartella condivisa (una volta dentro a xubuntu)
<glpiana> osboxes, per cortesia chiedi su #ubuntu-it-chat o alla assistenza di vmware. qui non c'è supporto su software esterno
<osboxes1> salve qualcuno sa dirmi come ntrovare una cartella condivisa da xubuntu come guest su vmware?
<glpiana> osboxes1, per cortesia chiedi su #ubuntu-it-chat o alla assistenza di vmware. qui non c'è supporto su software esterno, e 3
<osboxes1> proprio di aiuto sto canale e 2
<glpiana> osboxes1, scusa, ma che ti costa passare su #ubuntu-it-chat che è più adatto agli off topic?
<krabador> osboxes1, non siamo qui per qualsiasi cosa, ma per quello per cui questo canale è stato creato
<krabador> osboxes1, e non è quello che hai chiesto
<krabador> osboxes1, hai altre domande?
<osboxes1> mi inchino al vostro volere dei della chat!!!!!!
<mOsCpU0> Ciao, ho un problema a chi posso chiedere?
<mOsCpU0> c'è nessuno?
<mOsCpU0> c'è qualcuno in linea?
<krabador> !qualcuno | mOsCpU0
<ubot-it> mOsCpU0: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<max55> buon pomeriggio a tutti
<max55> ieri krabador mi per un consumo eccessivo della battera su ubuntu e su un pc hp mi ha fatto cambiare delle righe nel grop e funziona benissimo riducendo il consumo della batteria e della cpu adesso sono con un altro pc asus eepc posso fare la stessa procedura o quale fare??
<max55> op ho scritto male
<krabador> max55, purtroppo la procedura di ieri è delineata per l'hardware in tuo possesso
<krabador> del pc di cui parlavamo ieri
<max55> su questo cosa posso fare ?
<krabador> molto poco
<krabador> lubuntu
<max55> ti mando un paste del pc solo che non so i comandi per mandarti i dettagli
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo lshw | pastebinit
<max55> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16346188/
<krabador> max55, e c'hai messo 16.04 ?
<max55> si
<krabador> ubuntu o lubuntu?
<max55> ubuntu
<krabador> max55, puoi fare la stessa procedura di ieri
<krabador> sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<max55> me la puoi dettare cosi la faccio il copia e incolla
<max55> grazie
<krabador> eeeh, dai
<krabador> facciamo che provi ad indovinare :D
<max55> per adesso e cosi GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<krabador> bene , GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash amdgpu.powerplay=1"
<krabador> salvi chiudi
<krabador> sudo update-grub
<krabador> riavvii
<max55> ri ciao sembra che impieghi meno risorse di prima
<max55> la cpu spende meno percentuale nell utilizzo
<max55> lo provo e poi vi dico
<max55> buona serta a tutti alla prossima
<Lore75> ciao
<Lore75> ho un problema con wifi xubuntu 16.04 che ieri funzionava oggi no.
<Lore75> il bello è che in versione live funziona ma da ieri improvvisamente ha smesso di funzionare  in versione installata
<myst> salve...
<ubuntu1959> buona sera a tutti
<ubuntu1959> che programma scarico per elencare la lista dei file presenti in un hdd esterno?
<ubuntu1959> ho in mente un cat...qualcosa ma non ricordo il nome
<Crstian> Ciao a tutti, ho appena scaricato il file .ISO  di Windows 10
<gigirocK_> E......
<Crstian> il problema è che non me lo fa passare su nessun dispositivo (DVD, PenDrive)
<Crstian> cosa posso fare?
<gigirocK_> Crstian: questa è una chat per il supporto ubuntu cerca in Google win10 usb iso
<Crstian> non mi da nulla, quando provo a metterla su una pendrive mi da un messaggio di errore
<dadexix86> Crstian, se sei su ubuntu, devi usare WinUSB
<Crstian> come lo posso scaricare da terminale?
<gigirocK_> dadexix86: ma lui vuole mettere win 10 sulla penna
<dadexix86> gigirocK_, appunto. WinUSB serve a mettere le iso di Windows su USB da Linux
<Crstian> si ma per installarlo su tutto il computer
<dadexix86> Crstian, così http://askubuntu.com/a/489556/29595
<Crstian> Grazie
<dadexix86> Crstian, se non funziona puoi sempre usare http://askubuntu.com/a/487970/29595
<Crstian> va bene ora provo fra poco vi faccio sapere
<dadexix86> Crstian, ricordati di avere a portata di mano un backup di tutto ciò che non vuoi perdere, che non si sa mai!
<Crstian> si certo
<Crstian> ho un problema (in realtà già da parecchi tempo) quando metto da terminale il comando    "sudo apt-get update"  mi da un segnale di errore e mi dice che verranno utilizzati i pacchietti vecchi
<Crstian> non posso usare nessuno dei due metodi perché non mi fa dare il comando sudo apt-get update
<Crstian> avete soluzioni vi pregoo
<gigirocK_> Crstian: fai sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<gigirocK_> Poi sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<gigirocK_> Alla fine manda il link risultante
<Crstian> E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto pastebinit
<Crstian> E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto pastebinit
<Crstian> mi da un errore  E: impossibile trovare il pacchetto pastebinit
<dadexix86> Crstian, quale versione di Ubuntu hai?
<Crstian> Ubuntu 16.04
<dadexix86> Crstian, eh allora certo che non fuzniona! C'è scritto grosso come una casa " for Ubuntu 14.04"
<Crstian> e come posso fare?
<dadexix86> modifica il ppa con `sudo nan /etc/apt/sources.list.d/colin[Tab]` (dove al posto di [Tab] schiacci il tasto Tab, in modo che te lo autocompleti
<dadexix86> modifica il ppa con `sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list.d/colin[Tab]` (dove al posto di [Tab] schiacci il tasto Tab, in modo che te lo autocompleti
<dadexix86> Crstian, -^
<dadexix86> Crstian, modifichi il file sostituendo trusty a xenial poi salvi, chiudi e riprovi con
<dadexix86> sudo apt-get update
<dadexix86> e posta l'output di questo comando su pastebin
<Crstian> c'è già xenial
<dadexix86> eh appunto, devi sostituire trusty a xenial....
<Crstian> ma come lo modifico?
<dadexix86> cancelli xenial e scrivi trusty....
<dadexix86> il cancellare lo puoi fare col tasto Canc, o col tasto Backspace, come preferisci...
<Crstian> aa che stupido che sono
<Crstian> ora provo con sudo apt-get update
<Crstian> questa volta ci sta mettendo molto più tempo
<Crstian> non funziona lo stesso
<Crstian> ma se rimetto il comando di prima mi da sempre xenial
<dadexix86> "non funziona" non vuol dire nulla. posta l'output che ricevi, come ti ho detto sopra.
<dadexix86> ma l'hai salvato quel file?
<Crstian> ho premuto invio
<dadexix86> e sei andato a capo
<Crstian> si
<dadexix86> e poi l'hai salvato o no?
<Crstian> in che senso salvato come lo salvo
<Crstian> ?
<dadexix86> con le istruzioni che ci sono sotto nel programma, Ctrl+O, poi Ctrl+X per uscire
<dadexix86> ci sono le istruzioni scritte lì nella striscia in basso
<Crstian> non trovo sessun tipo di istruzioni
<Crstian> nessun*
<dadexix86> Crstian, te le ho evidenziate in rosso qui http://imgur.com/HOhWZmf
<dadexix86> e te le ho anche scritte sopra: Ctrl+O per salvare, Cltr+X per uscire da nano
<Crstian> ma a me non escono le impostazioni perché?
<dadexix86> posta una schermata
<Crstian> ho fatto ora lo ha salvato trusty ma quando metto il comando "sudo apt-get update ma mi dice che verranno usati i pacchetti vecchi
<dadexix86> se non posti gli output non siamo in grado di aiutarti
<dadexix86> ora devo staccare, in bocca al lupo!
<Crstian> UFF. VA BENE
<nicotini> Ciao a tutti, non essendo abbastanza esperto riguardo i sistemi Linux ho fatto l'errore di cercare di aggiornare ubuntu 14.04 alla versione 15.10. È crashato e ora quando accendo il PC dopo la solita schermata viola di ubuntu compaiono una serie di parametri simili a quando si fa il boot, rimanendo bloccati su "Starting show Plymouth boot screen".
<nicotini> Dite che posso almeno recuperare il contenuto dell'hard disk prima di reinstallare la versione che avevo prima? Grazie
<krabador> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<krabador> puoi seguire questa
<krabador> non verranno cancellati i dati in /home
<nicotini> Ottimo, Grazie infinite!
<krabador> e puoi farlo anche direttamente con 16.04
<nicotini> Perfetto lo faccio subito, ti ringrazio ancora
<krabador> figurati
<adriano1981> Salve vorrei sapere se ce un CLAUD GNU GPL, per salvare foto, video, ecc... prima c'era UBUNTU ONE, adesso l'unica che sembra che va è Microsoft e Google ma non le vorrei usare visto vhe ho una email di Yahoo, chi mi può dare una mano grazie.
<Cristian1216> Ciao a tutti, io ho un problema;
<Cristian1216> quando scrivo la riga di comando "sudo apt-get update" mi da un segnale di errore e mi dice che verranno utilizzati i pacchetti vecchi (Ubuntu 16.04 xenial) cosa faccio please?
<Cristian1216> perfavore aiutatemi
<Cristian1216> vi prego !!! date un segnale di vita
<angel1604lts> sera atutti scusate ho una domanda un po stupida da fare ho un Intel Core I7-3632QM quale kernel lo supporta migliore  la 14.04.4 o la 16.04 ?
<Cristian1216> entrambi
<angel1604lts> Cristian1216,  pero ho notato che sulla 14.04 i vari carichi su i core sono differenti  e più bassi dalla 16.04  questo e normale ?
<Cristian1216> Beh questo perché avendo un precessore nuovo può supportare benissimo la 16.04 io ho un intel i2 e va velocissimo
<Cristian1216> ragà?
<Cristian1216> HELP ME \\\\\\\\\\\\
<Gianlucaluperto> sera ho un problema nn mi trova la rete wifi ubuntu
<caveat> hey, intel core 2 e` i2
<SynDM> Salve a tutti
<Cristian1216> SI
<Cristian1216> Ragà come posso fare?
<cRIS004> io non posso esserti di aiuto
<cRIS004> manda il risultato del comando
<Gianlucaluperto> cris004 posso
<caveat> perche` non volete pacchetti vecchi.
<Cristian1216> vi mando il risultato quando metto il comando?
<Gianlucaluperto> ce qualcuno
<Cristian1216> siiii
<Gianlucaluperto> ho un problema nn mi trova la rete wifi ubuntu
<Cristian1216> ma c'è il segno della barra superiore?
<caveat> non rete wi-fi ™
<Gianlucaluperto> no nnmi da la mi rete propio
<Gianlucaluperto> nel elenco
<krabador> angel1604lts, 16.04 ha 4.4, decisamente meglio.
<Cristian1216> prova con questo "sudo apt-get --reinstall install bcmwl-kernel-source" a me dava lo stesso problema con questo ho risolto
<krabador> Cristian1216, sicuro di avere un i2 ?
<Cristian1216> certo
<Gianlucaluperto> krabador ho un problema nn mi vede piu il mio wifi
<Cristian1216> sudo apt-get --reinstall install bcmwl-kernel-source    prova cn questo
<krabador> "nn mi vede piu il mio wifi" ---> la tua rete,o la tua scheda ?
<krabador> Cristian1216, che effetto fa avere una cpu che non esiste ?
<Cristian1216> il comando che ho mandato io deve essere effettuato cn internet dovete collegarvi con il cavo ethernet ed il problema dovrebbe essere risolto
<krabador> Cristian1216, meno ipotesi possibili, qui.
<Gianlucaluperto> fatto cristan1216 con il cavo eternet ora
<Cristian1216> io sono da tre mesi che non riesco a risolvere un problema che nessuno vuole sentire ormai ho perso le speranze
<krabador> Gianlucaluperto, non pingare, se non rispondi alle domande, devi sempre distinguerti.
<Gianlucaluperto> adesso cristian dopo aver fatto il comando cosa devo fare
<Cristian1216> dopo che hai eseguito il comando (quando ha finito ) stacca e controlla se ti trova la rete
<Cristian1216> se non te la trova prova tra le reti nascoste
<Gianlucaluperto> nn la trova
<krabador> Cristian1216 " che non riesco a risolvere un problema che nessuno vuole sentire" ---> che sarebbe ?
<Cristian1216> quando metto da terminale il comando "sudo apt-get update
<Cristian1216> mi da un'errore e mi dice che saranno usati i pacchetti vecchi
<krabador> Cristian1216, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> Cristian1216, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<Cristian1216> ho già provato
<krabador> non è un tentativo
<krabador> devi riportare qui il link
<Gianlucaluperto> krabador nn me la trova la rete
<Cristian1216> mi dice "E: impossibile trovare il pacchetto pastebinit
<krabador> !paste | Cristian1216
<ubot-it> Cristian1216: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> incolli li il contenuto del primo comando che ti ho dato
<krabador> riporta poi qui il link
<Gianlucaluperto> mi fa solo collegare con eternet con wifi no
<Cristian1216> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Cristian1216> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<Cristian1216> Generazione albero delle dipendenze
<Cristian1216> Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto
<Cristian1216> E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto pastebinit
<Cristian1216> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Cristian1216> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<Gianlucaluperto> krabador allora
<krabador> Gianlucaluperto, allora che? Mi hai pingato (cosa scorretta e piu' volte rilevatati) ti ho chiesto, non hai risposto
<krabador> e adesso continui a pingare ?
<Gianlucaluperto> no nn lo faccio piu
<rOKOSDM> cristian@Cristian-PC:~$ sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<rOKOSDM> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<rOKOSDM> Generazione albero delle dipendenze
<rOKOSDM> Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto
<rOKOSDM> Ragazzi ciao a tutti:
<angel1604lts> bene raga io vado grazie a tutti voi del chan
<krabador> angel1604lts, qual'era la domanda?
<angel1604lts> krabador,  wra queta ma hai gia risp. e ho un Intel Core I7-3632QM quale kernel lo supporta migliore  la 14.04.4 o la 16.04 ?
<krabador> ok
<krabador> 4.4, di 16.04 .
<angel1604lts> si krabador
<angel1604lts> grazie a tutti e come sempre grazie a te maestro krabador  ora vado
<krabador> ciao angel1604lts
<ilpanda> ho kubuntu 14.04. Se installo kubuntu 16.04 su un'altra partizione del disco di boot diventerebbe la 16.04 la distro di default prima di andare a sistemare grub?
<krabador> ilpanda, quella che installa grub per ultima, è quella che sarà la prima.
<ilpanda> e poi devo trafficare sul grub dell'ultima distro per modicare i parametri?
<krabador> puoi fare quello che ti pare
<krabador> modificare quello appena creato
<krabador> reinstallarlo
<krabador> sta solo a te.
<ilpanda> quindi quando uno dei 2 sistemi rimpiazza il kernel come funzionerebbe?
<krabador> <krabador> ilpanda, quella che installa grub per ultima, è quella che sarà la prima.
<ilpanda> un update del kernel reinstalla il grub?
<krabador> lo aggiorna
<ilpanda> quindi lo ridirige sulla sua partizione per la configurazione?
<ilpanda> col grub 2 finora ho avuto sempre un solo sistema
<krabador> ilpanda, aggiorna quello che c'è, facendo si che la voce di default punta all'ultim kernel
<krabador> e di quello usato fino a quel momento, viene aggiunta una voce per usarlo, in opzioni avanzate
<ilpanda> il mio obiettivo sarebbe installare la 16.04, ma non come principale per il momento
<ilpanda> e pian piano trasferire tutto
<krabador> ilpanda, l'ordine dei sistemi in grub è relativo
<krabador> è sempre l'utente che sceglie cosa usare , appunto, all'avvio
<krabador> e comunque sia fatto grub, non solo si puo' editare, ma si puo' semplicemente impostare quale voce deve essere selezionata di default all'avvio
<krabador> in qualunque ordine essa sia
<ilpanda> ai tempi mi ero studiato il vecchio grub, ma con il nuovo ha sempre funzionato visto che ho avuto sempre un solo sistema
<Lore75> Ciao ho ATOM n270, meglio lubuntu oppure xubuntu?
<Lore75> computer acer aspire one con atom n270
<krabador> Lore75, lubuntu
<krabador> ma prova anche xubuntu in live
<krabador> e scegli
<Lore75> provati entrambi live
<Lore75> xubuntu sembra più carino
<Lore75> lubuntu 16.4 non parte
<Lore75> lubuntu 14.4 sì
<Lore75> non capisco perchè, forse la iso è danneggiata?
<krabador> probabile
<krabador> !md5 | Lore75
<ubot-it> Lore75: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/MD5SUMS
<krabador> prova
<krabador> a controllare
<Lore75> grazie.
<jt2067> buonasera ho installato su un vecchio netbook acer aspire one xubuntu ,funziona tutto bene solo che i video youtube e spotify vanno a scatti ,qualcuno sa come risolvere il problema?
<krabador> jt2067, vanno a scatti perchè youtube è pesante, per "un vecchio netbook" .
<krabador> jt2067,  sudo apt-get install chromium-browser pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<krabador> al che carichi chromium, e vedi come va.
<jt2067> grazie mille
<Akenobis>  /msg NickServ identify hctuw5k3
#ubuntu-it 2016-05-11
<Guest75953> salve! ho una domanda perche quando installo nvidia x server non mi da l'opzione di commutazione schede ho installato anche nvidia-prime
<antonio__> buongiorno a tutti
<antonio__> Sulle distribuzioni con KDE ho Amarok che ha la possibilità
<antonio__> di farmi ascoltare delle stazioni radio molto carine.
<antonio__> Nelle ddistribuzioni con GNOME, Xfce, etc. ho altri programmi
<antonio__> che hanno anche loro la possibilità di farmi ascoltare la
<antonio__> radio, ma non funzionano perchè non ci sono le stazioni.
<Lore75> Ciao ho un problema con xubuntu 16.04. In modalità provvisoria il wifi funziona (schermo 800x600). Poi in modalità normale non funziona. Praticamente non mi cerca le reti, ma mi va solo in ethernet automatico se metto il cavo.
<glpiana> Lore75, anzitutto, tramite il comando lsmod, vedi nelle due situazioni se ci sono differenze tra i moduli caricati
<pazzoide> Ciao a tutti, ho un problema con la sintassi di questo comando per fare il backup via ftp di un sito da riga di comando:
<pazzoide> la sintassi è questa: wget -r -nH –cut-dirs=2 ftp://username:password@ftp.example.com     ma la mia username è un indirizzo email che contiene il carattere @, quindi mi dà errore, sapete aiutarmi?
<Guest11999> Salve signori. Vorrei installare Ubuntu sul mio HP Stream 11. La mia domanda è: il computer non ha un HDD ma funziona con la memoria flash, quindi SD. So che questo computer ha un sistema di recovery che funziona da formattatore. Se non dovessi trovarmi bene con Ubuntu, potrei ugualmente formattare e tornare a Windows? Grazie e scusatemi se magari
<Guest11999> la domanda è formulata in modo poco chiaro!
<glpiana> Guest11999, è posta bene, ma non necessariamente qui c'è qualcuno che conosce la risposta
<viceee> ubunru 16.04 non riesco a formattare una chiavetta dove c'era la live della 16.04. gparted dice Il descrittore del driver indica che la dimensione del blocco fisico è di 2048 byte, ma Linux indica 512 byte.
<viceee> il gestore disk di ubuntu mi da Error creating partition on /dev/sdb: Command-line `parted --align optimal --script "/dev/sdb" "mkpart primary ext2 1MiB 16008609791b"' exited with non-zero exit status 1: Avviso: Il descrittore del driver indica che la dimensione del blocco fisico è di 2048 byte, ma Linux indica 512 byte.
<viceee>  (udisks-error-quark, 0)
<SynDM> Ciao a tutti
<lillo> buongiorno a tutti
<giane> ragazzi ho un dubbio su come gestire un progetto in git qualcuno che lo usa spesso che mi da qualche consiglio?
<platax> ciao buon pomeriggio ho scaricato ubuntu16.04 come faccio ad aggiornare adobe flash player
<platax> sia su cromiun e su firefox non riesco a visualizzare video
<krabador> platax, sudo apt-get install pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<krabador> chiudi e riapri chromium
<platax> ok  ci provo grazie
<krabador> giane, se te la cavi con l'inglese /join #git
<giane> eh ci sto provando ma già ho un po di confusione per gli affari miei più con l'inglese sta diventando un macello XD
<platax> grazie krabador mi funziona ora
<krabador> bene.
<dadexix86> giane, se ci sei ancora tra un'oretta posso provare a dari una mano io (magari in privato, che qui forse è fuori luogo). non sono un esperto ma lo uso abitualmente
<SynDM> Qual è il comando per l'aggiornamento di grub?
<krabador> sudo update-grub
<giane> dadexix, si volentieri grazie
<SynDM> Ragazzi ho un problema, non mi rileva windows da grub
<krabador> SynDM, pc con uefi ?
<SynDM> Si
<krabador> ubuntu quale?
<krabador> a ridosso di modifiche del grub ?
<SynDM> 16.04
<krabador> fisso o notebook ?
<krabador> susu
<krabador> !dettagli | SynDM
<ubot-it> SynDM: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<SynDM> Allora, portatile, uefi, ubuntu 16.04 su HDD meccanico, Windows 10 su SSD primario, ma il boot viene fatto dall'HDD all'inizio
<krabador> grub deve quindi essere installato in uefi
<krabador> nella partizione efi
<SynDM> Come?
<krabador> quando hai eseguito l'installazione, non hai fatto caso a quale fosse la destinazione selezionata per l'installazione di grub ?
<SynDM> Sinceramente no
<SynDM> Come posso controllarlo ora?
<krabador> SynDM, se grub s'è installato dal disco meccanico, di fatto puoi lasciare tutto com'è in modo da caricare ubuntu tramite il menu rapido di boot del pc
<SynDM> Io infatti voglio far partire il boot dall'hdd meccanico, il problema è che quando parte il grub (con le opzioni ubuntu, memtest ecc ecc) windows non c'è e per accedervi devo per forza riavviare e far partire il boot dall SSD
<krabador> SynDM, e qual'è il problema? Quando vuoi far partire windows, fai partire il disco interno
<krabador> quando vuoi far partire ubuntu , selezioni il disco esterno
<SynDM> Vorrei che la voce Windows comparisse anche nel grub in modo da non dover premere f12 ripetutamente per entrare nel boot manager, ma scegliere direttamente dal grub dove andare
<lillo> buongiorno a tutti! ho un problema con ecryptfs come posso fare? ecco qua http://paste.ubuntu.com/16360791/
<krabador> SynDM, se il disco meccanico è mbr, tieniti f12
<krabador> o lo installi nella partizione efi del disco interno
<krabador> !grub | SynDM
<ubot-it> SynDM: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<krabador> !uefi | SynDM
<ubot-it> SynDM: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<SynDM> Ora vedo, grazie
<krabador> di niente
<krabador> mi allontano
<lillo> qualche suggerimento? http://paste.ubuntu.com/16360791/
<lillo> c'è nessuno?
<jack109> salve a tutti! sapete come mai quando installo i driver Nvidia quando riavvio appare l'errore PCIe bus error severity=connected, type=physical layer id=00e5 (Receiver ID) device [8086:9s15] error status/mask 00000001/0000200
<domenix> salve ho bisogno di aiuto con ubuntu, devo rinominare con uno script in bash dei file da colonna1 a colonna2, il problema è che il ******** che ha fatto il file l'ha creato con spazi e punti al suo interno e il sistema non riconosce inizo e fine del file
<pietro1959> buona sera
<pietro1959> domanda. come faccio con ubuntu 16.04 a far girare le scrivanie?
<pietro1959> tecnicamente non so come si chiama...
<lillo> buonasera a tutti! ho installato da poco ubuntu 16.04 e 4 volte su 5 non si arresta come devo fare?grazie
<krabador> lillo, se chipset supportato poco/male in linux, potrebbe non esserci una soluzione
<krabador> lillo, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<lillo> boh non lo so.... ho comprato il laptop da poco
<krabador> sudo lshw | pastebinit
<krabador> quella "volta su 5 " che non si arresta, quanto hai aspettato ?
<krabador> *aspetti
<lillo> niente
<krabador> potrebbe anche semplicemente essere un servizio che ci mette tempo a chiudersi
<krabador> lillo, puoi incollare qui il link risultante dal secondo ?
<lillo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16366824/
<lillo> fatto
<krabador> sudo shutdown -h now
<krabador> vedi che fa, se si blocc.a
<lillo> si dovrebbe spegnere tutto cosi?
<lillo> cosi chiudo i programmi
<krabador> si, spegne.
<lillo> ok
<lillo> ora provo
<lillo> si si spegne con quel comando
<krabador> lillo, se si blocca con questo comando, fa caso a cosa riporta il terminale .
<lillo> con sudo shutdown -h now si spegne tranquillamente
<krabador> lillo, se si blocca con questo comando, fa caso a cosa riporta il terminale .
<lillo> ok
<Ale123> Buonasera, ho un problema con lubuntu.
<Ale123> mi spiego: ieri ho installato lubuntu su un vecchio toshiba tecra a2, fino ad oggi pomeriggio tutto ok, poi spengo il portatile e 30minuti dopo lo riaccendo: viene la scritta toshiba e il logo di lubuntu, con sotto i pallini a caricare, finito il caricamento lo schermo diventa blu scuro e ci rets
<Ale123> *resta fino a che non lo spengo io dal tasto fisico
<Ale123> il computer non è in dual boot
<cristian_c> Ale123: in live va?
<Ale123> Ci viene una linietta bianca in altro a sinistra, lo schermo è blu scuro
<cristian_c> Ale123: anche in live?
<Ale123> Si, ho la live su un dvd, ho settato il bios in modo che prenda prima il dvd, viene anche qui la scritta lubuntu e poi schermo blu scuro con una linietta bianca
<Mr_Pan> Ale123, quinid non parte nenanche in live ?  o non sta partendo dal dvd. ..
<Ale123> Non parte dal dvd, scusate l'ignoraranza ma per farlo partire in live come faccio?
<cristian_c> Ale123: hai detto che hai problemi a far partire sia il dvd che il sistema installato
<cristian_c> Ale123: è come se il portatile si fosse guastato nel frattempo
<Ale123> Soluzione?
<cristian_c> Ale123: la soluzione non riguarda questo canale
<cristian_c> Ale123: qui non si riparano pc
<Ale123> Ok, ma il problema cosa riguarda?
<cristian_c> Ale123: puoi comunque affidarti a un tecnico di tua fiducia, se lo desideri
<martina92> buonasera, avrei un problema: ho installato ubuntu mate a fianco di windows xp. finita l'istallazione ho riavviato il pc e non parte. devo fare qualche settaggio particolare nel bios? ho provato ad istallare anche ubuntu da solo, non da problemi, solo che quando riavvio non va, come se non vedesse la partizione o qualcosa non gli andasse a genio
<cristian_c> martina92: specifica 'non parte'
<martina92> nella schermata di avvio dice: " verifing dmi pool data      error: no such partition.     Entering rescue mode
<cristian_c> martina92: schermata di avvio di ubuntu?
<martina92> no, appena accendo il pc
<cristian_c> martina92: ok, ma questo cos'ha a che fare con ubuntu?
<martina92> è come se non mi vedesse la partizione o l'hark disck... può essere che è formattato in un modo che non lo vede?
<martina92> lo fa solo quando installo ubuntu
<martina92> con gli altri sistemi va
<cristian_c> martina92: eppure hai detto che avviene prima del caricamento di ubuntu...
<cristian_c> quindi....
<martina92> con windows funziona, quando vado ad installare ubuntu non funziona più... sarà un problema di formattazione o di settaggio del bios
<cristian_c> martina92: se è un problema di settaggio del bios, cos'ha a che fare con ubuntu?
<martina92> probabilmente ubuntu richiede delle impostazioni particolari che io non ho messo e non conosco, altrimenti direbbe la stessa cosa anche con gli altri sistemi operativi
<cristian_c> martina92: eppure hai detto che avviene prima del caricamento di ubuntu...
<cristian_c> vol. 2
<lillo> buonasera a tutti!! non uso ubuntu dalla 14.04 e non riesco a far funzionare ecryptfs sul mio vecchio hd.... ho password e passphrase ma evidentemente sbaglio qualcosa
<martina92> scusami, cosa devo dire per farmi aiutare? scrivo quello che vuoi. il problema è che quando installo ubuntu non parte più
<cristian_c> martina92: perché fa differenza se il messaggio appare all'accensione del pc o durante il caricamento di ubuntu
<cristian_c> il che discrimina la pertinenza della domanda in questo canale
<cristian_c> !chat | lillo
<ubot-it> lillo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> lillo: encryptfs ha una propria documentazione
<cristian_c> lillo: hai verificato a riguardo?
<lillo> dove posso vedere?
<lillo> non so dove mettere gli occhi
<lillo> ho cercato ma non ho capito niente
<cristian_c> lillo: man encryptfs
<martina92> quindi come devo fare? vorrei utilizzare ubuntu, ma quando lo istallo la macchina non parte più. sarà un problema di settaggio, il che sarebbe una questione tecnica e questo dovrebbe essere il canale tecnico. detto questo mi scuso se potrebbe sembrare una polemica, ma non lo è assoluitamente. vorrei solo cercare di capire come fare
<lillo> non lo so, con il vecchio pc funzionava tutto, ho seguito pari pari un tutorial su youtube che seguivo anche con il vecchio pc
<lillo> mi esce questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/16369343/
<lillo> non mi usciva mai sta scritta INFO: Could not find your wrapped passphrase file.
<lillo> l'hd e' vecchio, come anche il mio vecchio pc... adesso ho un laptop nuovo a 64 bit comprato meno di una settimana fa e ho installato la 16.04
<cristian_c> martina92: decisamente, se la macchina non parte più, in senso assoluto, non puoi imputare ciò ad ubuntu
<cristian_c> martina92: controlla il bios. controlla l'hardware, prima di tutto
<cristian_c> poi fai le tue considerazioni
<guillelm> martina92 ma in windows ti parte il pc?
<martina92> la macchina parte, mi da quel   messaggio di errore  se faccio il boot chiavetta usb si installa tranquillamente e fa tutto quello che deve fare coin aggiornamenti e tutto il resto. finita l'installazione  riavvio il sistema e mi da il messaggio di ettore detto prima. puo essere un problema di formattazione o del boot manager che mi installa
<dadoacaso> ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> lillo: 'un tutorial su youtube'
<martina92> verifing dmi pool data              error: no such partition      entering rescue mode
<dadoacaso> con chi posso parlare per risolvere un problema tra ubuntu 16 e il touchpad del pc?!
<cristian_c> martina92: eppure hai detto che avviene prima del caricamento di ubuntu...
<cristian_c> vol .3
<cristian_c> martina92: mamil messaggio arriva prima o dopo il grub?
<martina92> scusa la mia ignoranza: cosa è il grub?
<cristian_c> lillo: se reputi le risorse youtube o comunque esterne, più valide di quelle ufficisli
<cristian_c> ufficiali
<cristian_c> lillo: penso che tu le preferisca in modo deciso rispetto anche a questa risorsa
<cristian_c> !grub | martina92
<ubot-it> martina92: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<guillelm> martina92: grub è il programma che ti dà la possibilità di far partire o windows o ubuntu
<guillelm> forse hai dimenticato di dare questa opzione quando hai installato ubuntu
<cristian_c> martina92: https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/12/GRUB_screenshot.png
<martina92> avviene prima
<martina92> sembra che il sistema dopo che installo ubuntu non veda più l'hd o la partizione...
<martina92> infatti dice "no such partition" quindi sarà formattato in modo che non lo vede
<cristian_c> martina92: bisogna vedere dove hai installato grub
<guillelm> ma che ubuntu hai? che versione?
<martina92> l'hd è solo uno
<martina92> l'ultima riga che mi compare sulla schermata è "grub rescue" che significa?
<martina92> la stessa schermata dove mi dice l'errore
<cristian_c> ah, grub rescue, non rescue modo
<cristian_c> mode
<cristian_c> come invece scritto all'inizio
<cristian_c> martina92: quindi non è vero che l'errore avviene prima del caricamento
<martina92> grub rescue è l'ultima riga, quella sopre dice " entering rescue mode"
<cristian_c> !image | martina92
<ubot-it> martina92: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<martina92> cosa vuol dire? devo fare una foto alla schermata che mi appare?
<cristian_c> martina92: sì
<cristian_c> dadoacaso: ho i privati disabilitati
<cristian_c> dadoacaso: puoi tranquillamente scrivere in canale
<dadoacaso> ah ok perfetto
<dadoacaso> non volevo interrompere il discorso
<dadoacaso> volevo sapere come mai non mi funziona il touchpad con ubuntu 16
<cristian_c> nessun disturbo
<cristian_c> dadoacaso: beh, se non ci spieghi come minimo
<cristian_c> quale portatile hai
<dadoacaso> e purtroppo molto banalmente , da quando ho installato ubuntu 16 non va piu il touchpad. sono un principiante devo anche aggiungere
<cristian_c> possiamo fare tutte le domande da un milione di dollari che vogliamo
<dadoacaso> ho un packard bell
<dadoacaso> il modello è
<dadoacaso> non è scritto da nessuna parte...
<cristian_c> dadoacaso: beh, il modo di scoprirlo
<cristian_c> dovresti trovarlo
<dadoacaso> e stavo ragionando  , con informazioni non mi dice nulla
<dadoacaso> è un EasyNote TE
<martina92> http://prnt.sc/b2y0t0
<cristian_c> dadoacaso: consulta il manuale del notebook
<cristian_c> martina92: che pc è?
<martina92> pc desktop
<cristian_c> martina92: cpu, ram, scheda grafica
<dadoacaso> premetto che con windows 10 il touchpad andava benissimo , come ho installato ubuntu 16 non ha piu voluto funzionare
<dadoacaso> i miei dati sono i seguenti
<martina92> scheda grafica ati900026 pentium 4 3g ram 2 giga ddr
<martina92> had disk ide
<Mr_Pan> martina92, hai lo stesos problema di qualche sera fa!?
<Mr_Pan> martina92, hai cambiato l'alimentatore  ?
<martina92> la foto è chiara o devo caricarla meglio?
<martina92> no, è un'altra cosa... quella è un'altra macchina ...
<dadoacaso> http://prnt.sc/b2y2ys
<cristian_c> martina92: hai quindi hai risolto il famoso problema di quel pentium 4?
<martina92> no, ho messo solo windows...
<cristian_c> ma quanti pentium 4 hai?
<martina92> ora mi interessava avere ubuntu su quest'altra
<martina92> ho 3 pentium 4
<cristian_c> dadoacaso: in un terminale, digita: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<martina92> su questa macchina in live funziona tutto perfettamente
<cristian_c> martina92: li collezioni tutti?
<cristian_c> ;)
<dadoacaso> fatto cristian
<martina92> colleziono la gamma pentium
<cristian_c> dadoacaso: ora, digita: xinput list | pastebinit
<dadoacaso> fatto
<cristian_c> martina92: riesci ad avviare una live?
<cristian_c> martina92: se puoi avviala e ricollegati qui da live
<martina92> si, tutte le live senza problemi e anche in modo veloce
<cristian_c> dadoacaso: il comando restituisce un link, che dovrai incollare qui
<martina92> si installa anche tranquillamente senza errori
<dadoacaso> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16369566/
<dadoacaso> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16369566/
<dadoacaso> l ho inviato due volte scusate xD
<martina92> ok, il tempo di farlo
<cristian_c> ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad id=15 [slave pointer (2)]
<cristian_c> che viene riconosciuto
<cristian_c> dadoacaso: serve anche il nome del portatile
<dadoacaso> easynote TE11HC-B824G50Mnks
<dadoacaso> questo qui ho trovato cristian
<martina92> intanto che si sta caricando il live volevo chiedere: ma dalla foto si capisce qualcosa se il problema è prima o dopo il caricamento?
<dadoacaso> è lui , è lui
 * gigirock strikes back
<cristian_c> dadoacaso: ok, grazie
<cristian_c> martina92: beh, grub è 'durante'
<cristian_c> quantomeno del bootloader
<martina92> ok, ora mi collego di là
<martina92> qui chiudo?
<cristian_c> sì
<martina92> ok
<martina92> eccomi
<step> Salve ragazzi ho un problema, ho provato a impostare da tweak-tool che il pulsante di poweroff hiberni il pc ma continua a sospenderlo ho provato a vedere da dconf-editor ma niente non ne vuole sapere. idee?
<gigirock> step, ma hai dual boot ?
<cristian_c> dadoacaso: ok, potresti, inavvertitamente o non, aver disattivato il touchpad
<dadoacaso> ok , in che modo? xD
<cristian_c> dadoacaso: peova ad utilizzare la combinazione per on o off
<dadoacaso> cioè?
<cristian_c> martina92: sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> martina92: sudo parted -l
<martina92> cioè???
<cristian_c> dadoacaso: beh, nel tuo caso potrebbe essere fn+f6
<cristian_c> martina92: apri un terminale
<cristian_c> martina92: e digita i comandi
<dadoacaso> ahahah non ci credo
<cristian_c> dadoacaso: ma alla fine ti basta anche guardare i simboli disegnati sui tasti fn
<dadoacaso> era proprio quello
<dadoacaso> boh
<dadoacaso> grazie mille cristian
<martina92> tutti e due in fila scrivo?
<dadoacaso> era una cavolata alla fine ma non ci ho proprio pensato
<step> gigirock si ho un dual boot con win 10 per giocare a battefield xD
<cristian_c> dadoacaso: di niente
<dadoacaso> buona serata e buon lavoro !!
<cristian_c> step: ma l'ibernazione funziona da terminale?
<martina92> Ignora/Ignore/Annulla/Cancel? sudo fdisk -l
<martina92> parted: token non valido: sudo
<martina92>                                                        Ignora/Ignore/Annulla/Cancel?
<cristian_c> !paste | martina92
<ubot-it> martina92: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<martina92> -http://paste.ubuntu.com/16369648/
<martina92> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16369648/
<step> cristian_c: si funziona
<cristian_c> Avviso: Impossibile aprire /dev/sr0 in lettura-scrittura (File system in sola lettura). /dev/sr0 è stato aperto in sola lettura. Errore: Impossibile avere una partizione al di fuori del disco.
<cristian_c> O.o
<cristian_c> martina92: comunque, dove hai installato il bootloader?
<gigirock> martina92, ma hai un raid ?
<cristian_c> step: 16.04?
<martina92> nell'hard disk
<gigirock> lol
<gigirock> martina92, da dove viene quel disco e dove e' collegato
<martina92> non è sata
<cristian_c> ecco
<cristian_c> ide?
<martina92> si
<cristian_c> martina92: e in effetti, hai due partizioni do uguali dimensioni
<cristian_c> hai l'hd disk perfettamente partizionato a metà
<step> <cristian_c> si l'ultima
<cristian_c> come se prima ci fosse stato un raid
<martina92> gli do tutte le impostazioni di default quando va ad installarlo
<cristian_c> step: avanzamento o installazione da zero?
<cristian_c> martina92: ma la prima partizione è ntfs
<johack> salve a tutti chi mi da una mano? praticamente se do da terminale python --version mi dice che sto usando la 2.7 avrei bisogno di utilizzare la 3 come faccio?
<cristian_c> !info python3
<ubot-it> python3 (source: python3-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default python3 version). In component main, is important. Version 3.5.1-3 (xenial), package size 8 kB, installed size 67 kB
<martina92> perchè c'era windows xp e mi ha chiesto se volevo affiancarlo e gli ho detto di si comunque ho provato anche a fare un'insrtallazione da sola e non va
<gigirock> martina92, ma il disco devi recuperarlo o piallarlo per usarlo poi ?
<johack> !info python3
<johack> cristian_c: non ho capito
<martina92> sto facendo delle prove, non è un problema il disco
<martina92> non mi interessa perdere i dati
<gigirock> martina92, ok allora aspe
<cristian_c> johack: dpkg -l | grep python
<johack> cristian_c: http://pastebin.com/WeXPCj5S
<cristian_c> johack: usi l'interprete python nel terminale?
<johack> cristian_c: si
<gigirock> martina92, se da ubuntu adesso ?
<cristian_c> johack: ls -l /usr/bin
<martina92> si, certo, sono in  live
<cristian_c> johack: con quale comando lanci l'interprete?
<step> cristian_c da zero
<gigirock> allora prova dal terminale /etc/init.d/mdadm start
<gigirock> allora prova dal terminale /etc/init.d/mdadm start martina92
<johack> python nome file.py
<cristian_c> step: quale impostaziine di tweaktool utilizzi, esattamente?
<johack> cristian_c: http://pastebin.com/ifNvCKek
<cristian_c> johack: ....
<cristian_c> johack: allora stai semplicemente lanciando un file python
<martina92> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16369732/
<johack> cristian_c: si
<cristian_c> johack: e non hai provato python3 nomefile.py?
<martina92> gigirock:http://paste.ubuntu.com/16369732/
<martina92> gigirock: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16369732/
<johack> cristian_c: no
<martina92> cristian_c: per curiosità, come funziona per l'assistenza: prima vieni seguita da un esperto e poi vi alternate?
<cristian_c> johack: allora prova
<gigirock> martina92, fdisk -l | pastebinit
<step> cristian_c quella tasto di accensione hibernate
<cristian_c> martina92: nulla di tutto questo, è un canale di volontari
<cristian_c> martina92: chi sa/può , risponde
<cristian_c> step: 'esattamente'
<martina92> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16369771/
<martina92> ok, grazie, ho capito
<gigirock> martina92, se non e' un problema perdere i dati io formatterei a basso livello il disco
<gigirock> potrebbe essere in stato dirty la ntfs e non si apre.... martina92
<martina92> si, posso farlo anche se ho provato con tre hd diversi
<gigirock> in che senso con tre dischi diversi ?
<martina92> con tre hd fisici
<martina92> pensavo potessero essere difettosi
<gigirock> e con tre dischi diversi hai ottenuto questo risultato ?
<martina92> si, uguale
<gigirock> martina92, il processore e' vecchio ?
<martina92> però non ne ho formattato nessuno a basso livello
<martina92> si, vecchio
<martina92> pentium 4
<martina92> comunque con processori più vecchi... sono riuscito ad installare ubuntu anche su un pentium 3 e su amd vecchissimi
<johack> cristian_c: funziona grazie
<gigirock> martina92, i proci + vecchi n gestivano grandi dischi...per un problema di bus/bios
<martina92> 60 giga, il disco è piccolo
<gigirock> martina92, ma la partizione ntfs a che serve ?
<cristian_c> xp
<martina92> xp
<martina92> però non è un problema posso anche tranquillamente cancellarla
<gigirock> si ho capito , prova a mettere ubu nella prima partizione... senza fare la ntfs
<cristian_c> martina92: http://forum.ubuntu.it/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=543849
<martina92> già provato su un altro hd ed è uguale
<gigirock> martina92, hai provato solo ubuntu ?
<martina92> tutti i derivati di ubuntu
<martina92> che versione è "alternate"?
<gigirock> eh e' per hw problematici
<martina92> ho provato il lubuntu, xbuntu, mate, mint
<martina92> c'è di tutte le versioni?
<gigirock> martina92, bella domanda
<martina92> è un sistema più lento?meno performante?
<gigirock> beh e' limitato ma le prestazioni sono in sintonia con l'hardware
<gigirock> martina92, quei dischi su una altro hardware funzionano regolarmente
<gigirock> martina92, quei dischi su una altro hardware funzionano regolarmente ?
<martina92> si
<martina92> il 60 giga era nuovo
<martina92> poi ho provato con  2 40
<gigirock> eh allora quella mb ha qualche stranezza... tipo bios bacato
<martina92> mb?
<martina92> che significa?
<gigirock> motherboard
<martina92> non potrebbe essere qualche impostazione del bios?
<gigirock> per esempio, pero' la cosa migliore e' mettere tutto 'default' e vedere cosa accade pero' certe motherboard per default vuole 2 hardisk
<gigirock> *vogliono
<martina92> ho provato anche attaccando 2 hd
<martina92> proverò le versioni alternate. dove trovo?
<gigirock> martina92, pero' dovremmo sapere come si chiama la mb
<gigirock> !info alternate
<ubot-it> Package alternate does not exist in xenial
<gigirock> !alternate
<ubot-it> Il CD Alternate fornisce installazione testuale e supporta più hardware: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04/release/. A partire da Quantal 12.10 il CD Alternate non è più supportato, per una installazione testuale ti consigliamo di usare la versione Server e poi installare il pacchetto ubuntu-desktop
<gigirock> ma non penso che sia l'alternate il problema la questione e' hardware
<martina92> ci guardo
<martina92> http://www.motherboard.cz/mb/qdi/PlatiniX2D533.htm
<gigirock> martina92, prima cosa disabilitare il controllo antivirus nel bios poi vedi di usare il canale ide 0 o cmq il primo, il cavo ide deve essere per un solo disco oppure il disco deve avere il ponticello
<martina92> altro?
<gigirock> martina92, per ora no
<martina92> ok, grazie, ci provo.. se non riesco ci rinuncerò
<martina92> grazie a tutti per l'aiuto buonanotte
#ubuntu-it 2016-05-12
<Luk> buongiorno a tutti
<Luk> c'é qualcuno che potrebbe aiutarmi per il nuovo tablet?
<Creativamente_Vi> Ciao a tutti, avrei bisogno di una mano... il mio pc è completamente bloccato, ho windows 8.1 preinstallato...pensavo d'installare ubuntu
<ExPBoy> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Creativamente_Vi> Non gio il cd d'installazione di Windows, installo direttamente ubuntu?
<Creativamente_Vi> Non conosco ubuntu, mi hanno riferito che si corre meno il rischio di prendere virus e malware
<step> salve a tutti ho un problema con tweak-tool, quando vado su alimentazione e metto sul pulsante di alimentazione : Hibernate fa sempre la sospensione! come posso risolvere
<step> ?
<Creativamente_Vi> open office si può installare su ubuntu?
<step> hai provato a dare il comando da terminale?
<akis24> ginetto59 = kl_ al prossimo rientro è uscita ci resti per un bel pezzo
<platax> buon giorno a tutti ho istallato la nuova bersione 16.04 posso usare burracoonline
<cristian_c> platax: in che senso 'puoi'?
<platax> come faccio per istallare applicazione su linux
<platax> e usarla
<cristian_c> platax: che applicazione?
<platax> conosci burracoonline
<cristian_c> platax: dal nome sembra un gioco di carte
<cristian_c> ma la domanda qual'è?
<platax> è un applicazione per windows
<platax> si un gioco
<cristian_c> platax: allora utilizza windows
<cristian_c> se il produttore del software non ha rilasciato una versione per linux
<platax> certo ma siccome non ho piu windows volevo provare ad usarla  con linux
<cristian_c> platax: ti ho risposto sopra
<platax> cristian  grazie ciao  buona giornata
<cristian_c> platax: eh, allora hai fatto male a rimuoverlo
<cristian_c> platax: ti consiglio il dual boot
<platax> non ho piu windows
<platax> se avevo windows lo avrei usato sicuramente
<cristian_c> per tutte le applicazioni di cui hai bisogno assolutamente e di cui non trovi un equivalente su linux
<cristian_c> platax: l'hai rimosso?
<platax> certo
<ExPBoy> male
<platax> avevo windows xp non funziionava
<platax> mi avevvano detto che per applicazioni windows si poteva usare  wine ma non mi funziona
<cristian_c> 'non mi funziona' <- specifica
<cristian_c> chi te l'ha detto?
<platax> ciao buona giornata a tutti
<ExPBoy> c'è un elenco di applicazioni supportate altre non vanno
<ExPBoy> bho
<cristian_c> platax: con wine, alcune applicazioni vanno correttamente, altre vanno bene con smanettamento, altre vanno male, altre non vanno proprio
<cristian_c> ecco, è fuggito
<ExPBoy> eh
<cristian_c> trollallero trollallà
<topy00> Salve
<topy00> Non riesco a registrarmi sul forum
<cristian_c> !forum
<ubot-it> forum is http://forum.ubuntu-it.org
<topy00> Mi da "email errata"
<gigirock> topy00, non e' una mai valida..............
<topy00> Ne ho inserite due valide
<cristian_c> topy00: è uha mail temporanea?
<gigirock> topy00, non riuscira' a raggiungerle..........
<cristian_c> !chat | topy00
<ubot-it> topy00: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<topy00> ma non topy00. ......quello é un nickel
<cristian_c> topy00: questo è il canale di supporto tecnico a ubuntu
<topy00> Ok
<cristian_c> topy00: per favore spostati, se non hai domande tecniche riguardo l'utilizzo di ubuntu
<topy00> Nessuna domanda tecnica......lo vorrei provare sul mio asus k50c.....non l'ho mai usato...?v
<b00000lt> ciao
<b00000lt> qualcuno puo aiutarmi con silverlight?
<Salvatore> Salve, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Salvatore> Salve
<Salvatore> Qualcuno può aiutarmi'
<Salvatore> ?*
<krabador> !qualcuno | Salvatore
<ubot-it> Salvatore: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Salvatore> Mentre installo kubuntu il mio computer all'improvviso si spegne
<Salvatore> Ho provato anche con vari derivati di ubuntu ma nulla
<gigirock> Salvatore, si spegne del tutto o si spegne il video ?
<Salvatore> Del tutto
<gigirock> nel senso che la spia del "power" si spegne ?
<Salvatore> Si
<Salvatore> Anche le ventole e tutto il resto
<gigirock> Salvatore, che pc e' ? portatile/fisso processore memoria che os e' installato ?
<Salvatore> Fisso, ha 2,5GB di Ram, Processore non ricordo ma comunque 2,4Ghz, OS: Nessuno
<Salvatore> Memoria video di 1GB
<gigirock> Salvatore, ma ha un hardisk ?
<Salvatore> Certo
<gigirock> Salvatore, ma riesci ad andare in modalita' live ?
<Salvatore> Si spegne appena mi esce la schermata di live o installa
<Salvatore> Mi da problemi da quando sono passato a Linux, prima avevo Windows 10 è andava una meraviglia
<Salvatore> Ora, non riesco nemmeno più ad installare Windows
<gigirock> Salvatore, e hai formattato tutto il disco ?
<Salvatore> Si
<gigirock> magari l'hardisk ha qualche problema.....
<gigirock> Salvatore, 6 capace di scollegare l'hardisk dal sistema ?
<Salvatore> No, da windows viene rilevato
<gigirock> buongiorno AndChat|589056
<gigirock> Salvatore, che cosa vuol dire che da windows viene rilevato ?
<gigirock> Salvatore, dai stacca l'hardisk e prova a mettere la live.....
<Salvatore> che quando provo ad installare windows arriva alla schermata delle partizioni e mi rileva l'hard disk
<gigirock> Salvatore, mi sa che hai qualche problema con uefi
<gigirock> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Salvatore> gigirock come risolvo?
<gigirock> Salvatore, vai nel bios e togli una cosa tipo secure boot, poi riavvia, comunque attieniti alla guida che ti ho postato
<Salvatore> Ora provo come mi hai detto
<Salvatore> Non trovo quello che mi hai detto
<sferaa> buonasera a tutti, da quando ho fatto l'avanzamento a ubuntu mate 16.04 dalla 15.10 il mio portatile non va più in sospensione e nemmeno in ibernazione, potete aiutarmi, non ho tempo per fare un'installazione pulita
<sferaa> certo che siete proprio delle merde a non rispondere
<lillo> salve a tutti! sto uscendo pazzo per leggere la mia vecchia home criptata su un vecchio hd in cui c'era installato la 14.04 a 32 bit... e nonostante segua la stessa procedura provata mille volte in passato, con il mio nuovo laptop a 64 bit non riesco a decriptarla :( come devo fare? grazie a tutti
<cristian_c> lillo: devi utilizzare la password impostata con la cifratura
<krabador> lillo, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#Live_CD_method_of_opening_a_encrypted_home_directory
<sancho> ?
<cristian_c> sancho: hai domande di natura tecnica su ubuntu?
<cristian_c> *in merito
<sancho> scusa mi si era aperta la finestra mentre stavo scrivendo e mi ha messo su questa chat il punto di domanda,scusatemi
<cristian_c> no problem
<gigirocK_> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/o8lYwqut/1463084196.JPG
<cristian_c> gigirocK_: ?
<lillo> cristian_c: uso sia la password sia la passphrase a 32 caratteri, e sto facendo la stessa procedura fatta mille volte in passato
<cristian_c> lillo: hai aperto il link fornito da krabador?
<armando_89_89> ciao a tutti
<armando_89_89> io vorrei installare ubuntu su una penna usb da 7 GB in modo persistente così da poter riuscire a salvare i dati senza perderli quando riavvio il sistema
<armando_89_89> è possibile fare una cosa del genere??
<cristian_c> armando_89_89: è una cosa possibile, ma non molto inteligente
<cristian_c> perché la velocità e l'affidabilità di una usb non sono paragonabili a quelle di un hard disk
<cristian_c> (oltre la scomodità)
<armando_89_89> però avrei il vantaggio di usare un sistema operativo con i programmi che uso frequentemente già installati senza dover scaricare e installarli ad ogni riavvio
<cristian_c> armando_89_89: leggi quello che ho scritto sopra
<cristian_c> sulle motivazioni per cui tale soluzione non è preferibile
<cristian_c> rispetto a un'installazione in dual boot su un hard disk
<armando_89_89> il fatto è che io userei il sistema operativo su usb solo in casi di bisogno...per esempio per reinstallare il boot loader  ecc...
<f843d0> armando_89_89: per quello esiste chroot
<cristian_c> esatto
<armando_89_89> scusate l'ignoranza ma in che modo dovrei usare chroot?? io sono poco più di un principiante con la riga di comando... infatti quando devo fare qualcosa cerco sempre di farmi aiutare da qualche guida
<f843d0> armando_89_89: entri in live sul sistema di cui vuoi ripristinare il Boot Loader, monti l'unità / del sistema in questione, operi un chroot su di esso e sposti il tuo file system...
<f843d0> armando_89_89: a quel punto, hai accesso a tutti i comandi di sistema, compreso grub-install
<armando_89_89> capito.. grazie mille.. io oggi per risolvere il fatto che non riuscivo ad installare grub ho dovuto reinstallare tutto il sistema operativo
<cristian_c> !chroot
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Chroot
<armando_89_89> almeno ora capisco perchè non ci riuscivo
<Armando_89_89> vorrei chiedervi un ultima cosa per caso qualcuno conosce qualche guida o libro in pdf scritto in italiano per imparare passo passo a installare gestire e risolvere eventuali problemi in un server ubuntu??
<Mr_Pan> linux from scratch?!
<cristian_c> Armando_89_89: su un server, occorre prima di tutto conoscere la shell bash
<blablatar> ciao ragazzi, è preferibile installare ubuntu da scheda SD?
<cristian_c> Armando_89_89: quindic, un qualunque manuale di bash, è un ottimo modo per iniziare
<cristian_c> blablatar: a quanto so, il bios non può eseguire il boot diretto da sd
<cristian_c> ma devi sempre passare per usb
<Armando_89_89> OK GRAZIE MILLE A TUTTI
<blablatar> anche con w10 che ha uefi?
<cristian_c> uefi pure non dovrebbe permetterlo, di base
<cristian_c> forse da un bootloader abilitato
<cristian_c> forse refind, forse no
<blablatar> cosa è refind?
<testery> Hi
<ivansss> ce qualcuno online per un supporto tecnico?
#ubuntu-it 2016-05-13
<SynDM> Ragazzi, vorrei che tutti programmi nuovi fossero installati su un HDD secondario invece che su quello in cui è installato l'OS. Come posso fare?
<glpiana> SynDM, è una installazione nuova?
<johack> salve a tutti, tutte le volte che cerco di importare il modulo tkinter in python ottengo il seguente errore http://paste.ubuntu.com/16386298/ qualcuno sa aiutarmi??
<johack> premetto che questo succede solo con la versione 3 di python con la 2 funziona l'importazione del modulo
<gigirock> johack, qusto e' un canale di supporto per ubuntu, quello mi sembra un problema di python versione 3.... io cercherei in gugol o in qualche canale di devs python
<gigirock> johack, http://askubuntu.com/questions/543451/configure-tkinter-for-python3-4-2 la community ha sempre delle risposte pero'
<gigirock> eonwind e' un nick sponosorizzato ?
<eonwind> assolutamente no
<johack> gigirock: ho provato a fare come sta scritto ma niente
<glpiana> johack, http://askubuntu.com/questions/602060/importerror-no-module-named-tkinter
<johack> glpiana: idem
<ExPBoy> johack, sei velocissimo però
<glpiana> johack, dpkg -l | grep python-tk
<glpiana> johack, sudo apt-get install python-tk            e poi da python scrivi import Tkinter con la t maiuscola
<ExPBoy> ecco
<Gullox> ciao ho questo problema che si presenta sia prima dell'avvio del pc sia prima dello spegnimento mi appere /dev/sda1: clean ........ files ........ blocks
<Gullox> mi appare una schermata nera con in cima quella scritta con dei numeri apposto dei puntini che ho inserito io
<gigirock> Gullox, e' un check sul file system
<gigirock> Gullox, con la 1604 ?
<Gullox> si
<Gullox> come faccio a non farlo partire all'accensione e allo spegnimento?
<gigirock> Gullox, e perche' non lo vuoi ?
<Gullox> perchè mi ritarda l'accensione e poi non mi interessa
<gigirock> Gullox, ufficialmente non si puo' togliere....
<cristian_c> Gullox: non è che è magari si tratta di una questione di velocità di boot?
<cristian_c> Gullox: non fai prima ad ibernare?
<Gullox> no non è molto lento però credevo fosse una cosa che si potesse disattivare perchè mi dava fastidio
<cristian_c> Gullox: ma, una cosa, lo splash appare?
<Gullox> all'avvio no, alla chiusura si
<cristian_c> Gullox: ahhhh,
<cristian_c> interessante
<cristian_c> Gullox: quindi ti sarebbe sufficiente ripristinare lo splash
<cristian_c> ?
<Gullox> anche
<cristian_c> Gullox: che pc è?
<cristian_c> cpu, ram, scheda grafica
<cristian_c> se possibile, modello del pc
<Gullox> toshiba satellite A200-1T8 è un po vecchiotto
<cristian_c> Gullox: con unity?
<Gullox> si
<cristian_c> Gullox: e processore?
<lillo> salve a tutti, avrei la necessita' di installare una macchina virtuale a 32 bit sul mio nuovo laptop a 64bit con ubuntu 16.04, e vorrei metterci la 14.04 come posso fare?
<cristian_c> lillo: consulta la documentazione del software di virtualizzazione
<gigirock> lillo, ma perche' non fai un'altra partizione con 1404 32bit ?
<lillo> perche' non lo so fare
<cristian_c> !gparted | lillo
<ubot-it> lillo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<cristian_c> lillo: se devi farlo manualmente , this is the way
<lillo> praticamente ho un problema con un bug di ecryptfs, che con le versioni precedenti di ubuntu non cera https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ecryptfs-utils/+bug/1028532
<lillo> siccome nel mio vecchio hd c'era ubuntu 13.10 o 14.04 a 32 bit, vorrei ricreare le medesime condizioni, che sono sicuro funzionano
<lillo> sto impazzendo da tre giorni appresso sta cosa
<glpiana> lillo, devi per forza criptare il disco?
<cristian_c> vediamo
<lillo> il disco e' gia criptato
<lillo> e' il mio vecchio hd
<lillo> con ubuntu 14.04 o 13.10
<cristian_c> 'fix released'
<lillo> ora ho un nuovo laptop e non riesco a leggerlo per via del bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ecryptfs-utils/+bug/1028532
<lillo> no non funziona lo stesso
<lillo> la procedura che eseguo e' la stessa che mi ero segnato passo passo in passato e sta volta non funziona
<gigirock> lillo, pero' non capisco ma le partizioni delle versioni precedenti sono ancora nell'hardisk ?
<cristian_c> 1) sudo ecryptfs-recover-private /media/mydiskhomepartition/myuser
<cristian_c> 2) asked for passphrase, type in, success reported
<cristian_c> 3) directory is mount via ecryptfs in /tmp/ecryptfs.xxxxx , but ls on the /tmp/ecryptfs.xxxxx only shows Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop and README.txt
<lillo> credo di si, io ho staccato l'hd dal vecchio laptop e messo in una cassettina dei cinesi
<lillo> ora ho un nuovo laptop con meno di una settimana di vita
<lillo> a 64bit con 16.04
<gigirock> lillo, ma allora dovresti riuscire a bottare da quel disco.....
<lillo> cristin esatto, ma non fuznona
<cristian_c> lillo: punto 1 e 2 vanno a buon fine?
<lillo> sono nella medesima situazione che mi ha scritto
<cristian_c> lillo: solo readme e file .desktop?
<lillo> in piu se vado in /mnt le cartelle ci sono ma sono tutte criptate
<lillo> si
<cristian_c> in effetti l'hanno segnalato anche in utopic
<cristian_c> Gullox: ho i privati disabilitati, posta le tue richieste in canale
<Gullox> intel core 2 duo t7250
<cristian_c> Gullox: ok
<lillo> cosa posso fare?
<cristian_c> Gullox: e la radeon hd2600 quali driver utilizza?
<cristian_c> lillo: un attimo
<cristian_c> lillo: hai eseguito l'operazione da live?
<lillo> si ho provato anche da live.... nada de nada
<cristian_c> lillo: allora c'è un workaround
<cristian_c> lillo: che sfrutta chroot
<cristian_c> tra l'altro messo a punto proprio da dustin kirkland
<Gullox> io non ho installato niente per la scheda grafica
<Gullox> quello che c'è di default
<cristian_c> Gullox: in un terminale: lshw -C video | pastebinit
<lillo> ok ...
<cristian_c> lillo: passa in #ubuntu-it-chat, così ti do indicazioni in merito
<lillo> arrivo
<lillo> ,)
<Gullox> non ho capito cosa devo fare
<cristian_c> Gullox: apri un terminale e digiti il comando
<Gullox> che simbolo è quello prima di pastebinit?
<cristian_c> pipe
<cristian_c> Gullox: sulla tua tastiera, maiusc + \
<Gullox> mi esce un link
<Gullox> lo posto?
<krabador> Gullox, se non sei geloso...
<cristian_c> Gullox: aì
<Gullox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16387057/
<cristian_c> configuration: driver=radeon latency=0
<cristian_c> potrebbe pure essere che la radeon hd 2600 non faccia comparire lo splash
<Gullox> quindi cosa dovrei fare
<lillo> ehi mi avete buttato fuori
<cristian_c> lillo: nessuno ti ha buttato fuori
<cristian_c> in questo canale
<lillo> kabrador si
<lillo> nellaltro
<lillo> ho perso la discussione
<lillo> non mi sembra di essere stato offensivo, volgare etc etc
<cristian_c> lillo: http://askubuntu.com/questions/554138/ecryptfs-recover-private-mounts-wrong-filesystem
<krabador> ieri t'è stato dato questo https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#Live_CD_method_of_opening_a_encrypted_home_directory
<krabador> buona lettura
<Gullox> niente quindi?
<cristian_c> lillo: ah, 'short way' tra l'altro contiene pure la procedura postata su askubuntu.., per dire
<cristian_c> *,
<cristian_c> Gullox: un attimo
<lillo> si perdonatemi, non uso ubuntu da na vita e sto laptop ha un touchpad che e' una tortura medievale
<cristian_c> lillo: e poi usi unity
<cristian_c> su un pc vecchiotto
<krabador> Gullox, sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<lillo> il laptop che ho adesso e' nuovissimo, e' l'hd che e' vecchio
<lillo> cmq provo e vi faccio sapere.. grazie a todos
<cristian_c> mi ero confuso con Gullox , scusate
<krabador> Gullox, nella linea con quiet splash $vt_handoff , cancelli $vt_handoff , chiudi, salvi , sudo update grub
<krabador> riavii
<Gullox> non c'è questa linea con $vt_handoff
<krabador> Gullox, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> cat /etc/default/grub | pastebinit
<Gullox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16387242/
<krabador> che monitor hai?
<krabador> Gullox, xrandr | pastebinit
<Gullox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16387263/
<krabador> hai ancora gedit aperto con il file di testo dentro?
<Gullox> no
<krabador> Gullox, e ci volevano 3 minuti per rispondere?
<Gullox> scusa l'ho visto ora
<krabador> se non ti interessa, puoi tornare in un altro momento
<krabador> no fa niente
<Gullox> mi interessa dici
<Gullox> ci sono
<krabador> sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<krabador> #GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480         la fai diventare     GRUB_GFXMODE=1280x800
<Gullox> ok
<krabador> ed aggiungi GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=keep
<krabador> esattamente sotto
<Gullox> sempre con #?
<krabador> Gullox, nella modifica consigliata
<krabador> vedi # ?
<Gullox> quella tua no
<cristian_c> 'the sharp'
<krabador> Gullox, entrambe le linee
<krabador> senza #
<Gullox> ok
<Gullox> fatto ora che faccio?
<krabador> salvi, chiudi gedit
<krabador> sudo update-grub
<krabador> riavvii
<Gullox> ok
<Gullox> dovrebbe aver risolto questa procedura?
<krabador> il riavvio è per verificare
<Gullox> mi ha fatto lo stesso problema
<ExPBoy> eh ma hai riavviato?
<Gullox> si
<Gullox> ho riavviato il pc
<ExPBoy> non quello da dove chatti
<glpiana> e da dove stai scrivendo?
<Gullox> non è quello con cui chatto
<ExPBoy> entra con quello dai
<Gullox> perchè?
<glpiana> Gullox, per controllare le modifiche a grub
<ExPBoy> per poterti aiutare altrimenti risulta difficile
<ExPBoy> sempre se i va
<ExPBoy> *ti
<Gullox> ora provo ma in quel pc se uso la tastiera ogni tanto si blocca tutto
<krabador> e come lo usi, scusa?
<ExPBoy> Gullox, ehm forse sarebbe meglio .... lasciamo stare
<Gullox> diciamo che ancora riesco ad usarlo abbastanza non si presenta sempre il problema
<Gullox> eccomi
<Gullox> sul pc in questione
<krabador> Gullox, cat /etc/default/grub | pastebinit
<ExPBoy> si sarà bloccato?
<Gullox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16387459/
<krabador> echo FRAMEBUFFER=y | sudo tee /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/splash
<krabador> sudo update-initramfs -u
<krabador> riavvia
<Gullox> ok riavvio
<Gullox> risolto
<krabador> molto bene
<Gullox> mi compare la splash di ubuntu e non mi appare più quella schermata nera di controllo
<krabador> che brutta.
<Gullox> mi puoi dire qual era il problema in termini semplici?
<Gullox> cmq grazie
<krabador> non sempre lo splash screen , funziona correttamente in automatico.
<krabador> talvolta gli si deve dare "una spintarella"
<Gullox> ma quella schermata di controllo casomai si potrebbe ripristinare? a cosa serviva?
<gigirock> Gullox, e' un check sul file system
<Gullox> quindi se mi dovesse servire come si avvia?
<gigirock> !info fsck
<ubot-it> Package fsck does not exist in xenial
<gigirock> !fsck | Gullox
<ubot-it> Gullox: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SystemAdministration/Fsck
<Gullox> ok ma quello che mi partiva ad ogni avvio e spegnimento a cosa era dovuto?
<glpiana> Gullox, è un check che viene fatto all'avvio del sistema in automatico
<Gullox> però ora non me lo fa più
<krabador> fsck ha lo scheduling
<glpiana> Gullox, lo fa ma non lo visualizzi
<Gullox> ok grazie a tutti per le risposte
<Gullox> mi scuso se ho fatto troppe domande
<stegenti> Salve a tutti, alcune settimane fa avevo chiesto qui la stessa cosa e mi era stato suggerito di attendere eventuali aggiornamenti da Ubuntu. Riepilogo la questione. Ho effettuato l'aggiornamento da Ubuntu 15.10 a 16.04 su un notebook Acer aspire 5742ZG in cui ho win7 in dual boot. Il pc e Ubuntu funzionano normalmente, tuttavia ad ogni avvio per 30
<stegenti> /40 sec. mi appare questa schermata in cui si segnala un errore http://imgur.com/9TNwCzn che poi sparisce. Eseguendo nel terminale il comando suggerito visualizzo questo: http://imgur.com/SDlOHui . Non avendo avuto riscontri dagli aggiornamenti che si sono sisseguiti, torno a chiedere se qualcuno ha esperienza di questa non rilevante anomalia e com
<stegenti> e fare per risolverla. Grazie
<glpiana> stegenti, in un terminale: sudo SYSTEMD_LOG_LEVEL=debug /lib/systemd/systemd-modules-load
<glpiana> !paste | stegenti
<ubot-it> stegenti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<stegenti> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16388423/
<glpiana> stegenti, sudo gedit /etc/modules-load.d/modules.conf
<stegenti> glpiana: cosa devo editare?
<glpiana> stegenti, devi mettere # davanti a wl
<stegenti> glpiana: ok
<glpiana> stegenti, poi salvi e riavvii e vedi se l'errore appare ancora
<stegenti> glpiana: si chiaro. Grazie. Faccio e vi aggiorno tra poco
<stegenti> Il Failed prima segnalato è sparito. Permane sempre la pagina con queste segnalazioni (la ritrovo anche allo spegnimento) http://imgur.com/6rdilw9
<stegenti> glpiana: glpiana: Il Failed prima segnalato è sparito. Permane sempre la pagina con queste segnalazioni (la ritrovo anche allo spegnimento http://imgur.com/6rdilw9
<glpiana> stegenti, non sono errori
<stegenti> glpiana: si può evitare la sua visualizzazione?
<glpiana> stegenti, non so dirti
<stegenti> glpiana: non capitava in passato. Per questo chiedo...
<glpiana> spiacente non so dirti
<glpiana> vado
<stegenti> glpiana: ho capito comunque. Intanto grazie
<Marrow> Hello
<Marrow> is there anyone who can help me translate an italian sentence to an english one? I apologize that this is an out of topic, but I tried to translate it on internet but the translation didn't make any sense
<Marrow> So, can someone help me?
<krabador> ok Marrow , /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Marrow> krabador, okay, done!
<step> Salve ragazzi, volevo chiedervi delle cose! 1: sono su ubuntu gnome e quando cerco qualche applicazione parte delle traduzioni sono in inglese! (quando vado sulla dash) è possibile cambiare la traduzione? 2: mi sapete dire se posso integrare il trasferimento del file alla finestra stessa?
<krabador> "il trasferimento del file alla finestra stessa?" ---> ?
<step> krabador si volevo sapere se si puo mettere come su fedora il trasferimento nella finestra che mi da il pulsantino che indica i trasferimenti
<cristian_c> step: a proposito di quale applicazione?
<step> in generale nella home
<cristian_c> home?
<step> prendo una cartella e la devo spostare invece di avere una finestra separata avere il pulsanti dove c'e il titolo della finestra
<step> si
<step> non so se mi sono spiegato!
<cristian_c> step: ma stai parlando del file manager?
<step> emh si credo si chiami cosi, praticamente la finestrae dove c'e la home scaricati e così via
<step> se provo a fare il copia e incolla di una cartella o sposta mi apre la finestra apparte per indicare a che punto sta il trasferimento
<cristian_c> step: e tu invece vorresti.... ?
<step> che questa finestra separata sia un icona sempre nella barra del titolo... sono mie piccole fisse xD come il fatto che se scrivo sulla dash molte cose sono in inglese
<cristian_c> step: puoi mostrare graficamente un esempio?
<step> no vab dai tranquillo non è cosi importante. evidentemente non mi sono spiegato.
<cristian_c> step: appunto, spiegati con un esempio
<step> https://www.google.it/search?q=trasferimento+file+fedora&client=ubuntu&hs=UTh&channel=fs&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwj_34vw_dfMAhWGvBQKHdS_DUgQ_AUIBygB&biw=1366&bih=600#channel=fs&tbm=isch&q=ubuntu+gnome+file+manager&imgrc=AE19PebLA6qZEM%3A
<step> immagina accanto alla lente un'altrae icone che indica il trasferimento se c'e
<cristian_c> la progress bar integrata?
<step> esatto
<cristian_c> step: allora, ci sono due ordini di domande che devi porti
<cristian_c> step: quale versione di Files/Nautilus hai in fedora, e quale in ubuntu?
<step> come faccio a vederlo?
<cristian_c> step: poi, utilizzi estensioni in gnome shell?
<step> no non credo... sono praticamente uguali le installazioni di default
<cristian_c> step: dal gestore pacchetti della tua distribuzione
<cristian_c> o più semplicemente dalla finestra dei crediti/informazioni
<cristian_c> raggiungibile dall'applicazione stessa
<cristian_c> step: però l'immagine che hai postato si riferisce a unity
<step> si perchè non ne ho una recente xD
<cristian_c> step: sei sicuro di avere ubuntu gnome e non ubuntu liscio?
<step> ho installato proprio ubuntu gnome xD
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> step: ok, trovato
<step> quindi cosa potrei fare?
<cristian_c> step: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/gnome-file-transfers.png
<step> esatto
<cristian_c> ' File copy/moving progress is now displayed in new header bar button (see image)'
<cristian_c> step: hai ubuntu gnome 16.04?
<step> si
<cristian_c> step: controlla la versione di files/nautilus in uso
<cristian_c> !info files
<ubot-it> Package files does not exist in xenial
<cristian_c> !info nautilus
<ubot-it> nautilus (source: nautilus): file manager and graphical shell for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.18.4.is.3.14.3-0ubuntu4 (xenial), package size 551 kB, installed size 1886 kB
<step> da terminale?
<step> o qui?
<step> !info files
<ubot-it> Package files does not exist in xenial
<step> !info nautilus
<ubot-it> nautilus (source: nautilus): file manager and graphical shell for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.18.4.is.3.14.3-0ubuntu4 (xenial), package size 551 kB, installed size 1886 kB
<step> cristian_c
<cristian_c> ....
<cristian_c> step: nel tuo sistema
<cristian_c> step: comunque, ho trovato nuove informazioni a riguardo
<step> da terminale no?
<cristian_c> ' Ubuntu GNOME 16.04 uses GNOME 3.18 for the most part: GTK 3.18, along with GNOME Shell 3.18, GDM 3.18 and the 3.18.x release for most GNOME applications. Exceptions are Nautilus (3.14), GNOME Software and GNOME Calendar (both updated to version 3.20.x).'
<step> quindi possibilmente non si puo fare nulla
<cristian_c> step: quindi la risposta è che sulla 16.04 hai ancora nautilus 3.14
<cristian_c> step: leggi bene quello che ho scritto
<step> nautilus is already the newest version (1:3.18.4.is.3.14.3-0ubuntu4).
<cristian_c> mettwndolo in relazione con quanto scritto prima, ovvero
<step> questo è quello che mi dice se provo a reinstallarlo
<cristian_c> step: leggi bene quello che ho scritto
<cristian_c> vol. 2
<step> va bene dai non è un problema
<step> grazie per l'aiuto!
<step> sono ancora della distro perfetta per me quindi posso aspettare
<cristian_c> cristian_c> ' File copy/moving progress is now displayed in new header bar button (see image)'
<cristian_c> step: fa parte dell nuove caratteristiche introdotte con gnome 3.18
<cristian_c> step: ed ubuntu gnome, solitamente, fa un mix di varie versioni di gnome
<step> capisco
<cristian_c> nel comporre l'ambiente desktop
<cristian_c> ' Ubuntu GNOME 16.04 uses GNOME 3.18 for the most part: GTK 3.18, along with GNOME Shell 3.18, GDM 3.18 and the 3.18.x release for most GNOME applications. Exceptions are Nautilus (3.14), GNOME Software and GNOME Calendar (both updated to version 3.20.x).'
<step> va bene allora ho trovato il problema ma non importa piu di tanto sono alle prime armi e vorrei capire qual'e la distro perfetta per me
<step> ne volevo una performante al massimo e carina
<step> ma ancora non l'ho trovata xD
<cristian_c> come hai letto, in 16.04, prende pezzi da 3.18, 3.14 e 3.20
<cristian_c> step: la distro perfetta per te è quella in cui ti ci trovi meglio
<cristian_c> ma, come dire, non è da domanda da porre nel canale di supporto a ubuntu
<step> sisi per carità... visto che stavamo parlando volevo un paio di pareri e curiosità ma ormai e tardi e mi tocca scappare
<step> anzi grazie di tutto!
<Virgo> ciao a tutti
<Virgo> sono un nuovo Ubuntuniano
<Virgo> mi serve aiuto
<Virgo> help me
<Virgo> da dove scarico le varie applicazioni?
<evng> Salve, se volessi eseguire XOrg su Ubuntu Server e poi "visualizzare" la sessione tramite desktop remoto da Windows come posso fare? Esiste qualche guida ?
<evng> In sostanza ho bisogno che dei programmi che richiedono XOrg "es. firefox" rimangano in esecuzione sul server e io devo poter visualizzare ogni tanto il "desktop".... non so se sono stato chiaro :)
#ubuntu-it 2016-05-14
<luca____123> Buongiorno a tutti, premetto che sono un utente linux alle prime armi, ho un problema con il software centere di xubuntu, mi si apre ma non istalla i programmi che vedo. Da cosa può dipendere? grazie in anticipo
<fabio_cc> luca____123, in che senso non li installa? che errore ti da?
<luca____123> mi si apre, clicco su uno delle icone (es sound juicer) si apre la finestra e continua a pensare senza installare niente, il cerchietto centrale continua a ruotare senza installare nulla
<fabio_cc> luca____123, apri un terminale, e digita sudo apt-get update
<fabio_cc> poi incolla l'output ottenuto su pastebin
<fabio_cc> !paste | luca____123
<ubot-it> luca____123: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<luca____123> scusa macome faccio ad incollare su pastebin?
<fabio_cc> !paste | luca____123
<ubot-it> luca____123: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<luca____123> scusate ho fatto un pò di casino con la chat
<luca____123> dove posso fare il pastebin?
<fabio_cc> luca____123, devi solo seguire quello che è scritto qui di seguito
<fabio_cc> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<luca____123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16406896/plain/
<fabio_cc> luca____123, ok, adesso sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<fabio_cc> luca____123, poi incolla sempre su paste
<luca____123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16406978/plain/
<fabio_cc> luca____123, fin'ora è tutto ok, adesso proviamo a installare un applicazione da terminale: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<fabio_cc> luca____123, come al solito incolla su ubuntu paste
<luca____123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16407079/plain/
<fabio_cc> luca____123, mancava un pezzo
<fabio_cc> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<luca____123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16407129/plain/
<luca____123> spero di aver fatto bene
<fabio_cc> luca____123, si hai fatto bene, solo che questo programma te l'ho avevano già fatto installare
<fabio_cc> luca____123, dai i seguenti comandi: sudo apt-get remove pastebinit && sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<fabio_cc> luca____123, tutto su un'unica riga
<luca____123> ok
<luca____123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16407216/plain/
<fabio_cc> luca____123, come vedi il programma è stato rimosso e poi riscaricato e reinstallato, quindi sembra tutto ok
<fabio_cc> luca____123, è strano che da interfaccia grafica tu abbia problemi
<fabio_cc> luca____123, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<luca____123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16407289/plain/
<fabio_cc> luca____123, è tutto ok, purtroppo Ubuntu Software, che ha sostituito il software center, ha dei problemi
<luca____123> se volessi installare solo il software sound juicer e istallarlo manualmente che riga devo utilizzare?
<fabio_cc> luca____123, quindi o usi il terminale, oppure puoi usare synaptic
<luca____123> per terminale?
<cristian_c> !info sound-juicer
<ubot-it> sound-juicer (source: sound-juicer): GNOME CD Ripper. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.18.1-1 (xenial), package size 555 kB, installed size 2996 kB
<fabio_cc> luca____123, sudo apt-get install <nome applicazione>
<luca____123> ti ringrazio tanto per il tempo che mi hai dedicato, grazie
<fabio_cc> luca____123, quindi in questo caso, come si vede da quello che ha scritto cristian_c, sudo apt-get install sound-juicer
<luca____123> va bene adesso provo, grazie
<luca____123> si è partita l'installazione, grazie
<fabio_cc> luca____123, prego
<samuele> salve a tutti , ho appena installato l'ultima versione di ubuntu sul mio portatile asus n funziona tutto tranne la connessione lan come possso risolvere?
<krabador> sei qui con questo pc?
<samuele> si
<samuele> usando il wifi
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<Reby92> Probabilmente ti mancano i driver della scheda
<krabador> incolla qui il link prodotto dal seconso
<krabador> *do
<samuele> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16409487/
<krabador> beh, viene vista
<krabador> io devo allontanarmi
<Reby92> Collega la porta LAN ethernet, dai sudo dhclient eth0
<samuele> Cannot find device "eth0"
<Reby92> Sorry
<f843d0> enp6s0
<f843d0> samuele: sudo dhclient enp6s0
<Reby92> sudo ifconfig | pastebinit
<samuele> un attimo in ordine cosa faccio prima ?
<samuele> sudo dhclient enp6s0  e poi sudo ifconfig | pastebinit
<f843d0> samuele: dopo il primo comando potresti avere la connessione, ma segui quell'ordine
<Reby92> Ok
<samuele> sudo ifconfig | pastebinit  mi da questo linkhttp://paste.ubuntu.com/16409707/
<Cocu> In seguito ad aggiornamento è scomparso WiFi manager. Ubuntu 14.04.04
<fabio_cc> samuele, per favore puoi ripetere qual è il tuo problema?
<samuele> allora installazione pulita di ubuntu funziona tutto tranne la connessione lan
<f843d0> Cocu: aggiornamento da cosa a cosa? O aggiornamento "interno" della stessa release?
<Cocu> Aggiornamento della stessa release
<samuele> nono  prima installazione di ubuntu 16.04
<fabio_cc> samuele, quindi adesso sei collegato con il wifi?
<f843d0> Cocu: è sparita la applet di network-manager?
<samuele> si fabio
<Cocu> Non riesco più a Colleferro ne da cavo ne da WiFi
<Cocu> *Collegermi
<f843d0> samuele: hai provato a dare sudo dhclient e il resto?
<fabio_cc> samuele, il cavo adesso è collegato?
<samuele> si cavo collegato provo a dare il comando?
<f843d0> Cocu: non hai risposto alla domanda precedente
<fabio_cc> samuele, collegato a cosa?
<samuele> tplink extender pero ho anche provato direttamente al modem
<samuele> ho un altro pc collegato e va quindi il tplink funziona
<fabio_cc> samuele, per fare le prove sarebbe ideale che il pc fosse connesso direttamente al router adsl
<fabio_cc> via cavo
<samuele> ok collegato con cavo diretto
<fabio_cc> ok quindi adesso il pc è collegato con il cavo eth direttamente al router adsl?
<samuele> si
<fabio_cc> samuele, ok
<fabio_cc> samuele, adesso posta l'output di ifconfig su ubuntu paste
<fabio_cc> !paste | samuele
<ubot-it> samuele: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<samuele> cosa scrivo
<samuele> sudo ifconfig?
<fabio_cc> samuele, senza sudo
<samuele> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16410010/
<fabio_cc> samuele, cat /etc/network/interfaces
<samuele> # interfaces(5) file used by ifup(8) and ifdown(8)
<samuele> auto lo
<samuele> iface lo inet loopback
<fabio_cc> samuele, è abilitato dhcp sul router? che router hai?
<samuele> fastweb
<cristian_c> mmmm
<samuele> mediaAccess TG589vn v3
<fabio_cc> samuele, vediamo che scheda di rete hai: dai il comando lspci
<fabio_cc> samuele, metti su ubuntu paste
<samuele> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16410211/
<fabio_cc> samuele, ipotizzo che l'indirizzo del router sia 192.168.1.1, assicurati che il dhcp sia attivo, ma immagino di si dato che con il wifi viene assegnato in automatico l'indirizzo
<samuele> 192.168.1.254 e quello del router
<samuele> cmq come controllo il dhcp
<fabio_cc> samuele, hai esattamente la mia stessa scheda di rete
<fabio_cc> samuele, accedendo tramite alle impostazioni del router, non posso sapere di preciso non conosco quel router, se hai dei dubbi posta degli screenshot
<fabio_cc> !image | samuele
<ubot-it> samuele: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<samuele> ok controllo un attimo
<troy> salve, qualcuno online?
<fabio_cc> !qualcuno | troy
<ubot-it> troy: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<troy> domanda: come si cambiano le dimensioni delle cartelle del filesystem? dato che la /opt ha spazio insufficiente
<fabio_cc> samuele, tra parentesi, sei sicuro che quel cavo funzioni?
<samuele> sisi
<cristian_c> samuele: con cosa l'hai provato?
<cristian_c> samuele: in live la connessione lan va?
<cristian_c> troy: O.o
<cristian_c> troy: in che senso?
<f843d0> troy: avrai finito lo spazio su disco
<samuele> ? in live? so che il cavo funziona perche 2 minuti fa lo teneva il mio amico
<cristian_c> ok
<fabio_cc> troy, posta l'output di df -h
<fabio_cc> !paste | troy
<ubot-it> troy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> samuele: sì, in live
<troy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16410426/
<troy> la cartella opt è grande 20G. L'ho letto dalle sue proprietà, da GUI
<cristian_c> dev/sda7 56G 34G 19G 65% /
<fabio_cc> troy, lo spazio c'è, come ottieni quel'errore?
<cristian_c> di spazio ce n'è ancora
<fabio_cc> samuele, cristian_c ti ta chiedendo se avviando ubuntu in live (da chiavetta o dvd) hai lo stesso problema
<samuele> file:///home/samuele/Scrivania/Schermata%20del%202016-05-14%2015-47-35.png
<samuele> fabio http://prnt.sc/b3xt0q
<troy> cristian_c: di spazio ce ne sarà ancora, ma è come se non fosse distribuito correttamente
<troy> dato che le cartelle del filesystem a quanto pare hanno una dimensione
<samuele> questo e lo scree se mai provo un attimo la live  e vedo? xke mi pare che il dhcp sia abilitato
<cristian_c> troy: molto strano
<cristian_c> troy: questa mi è nuova
<f843d0> troy: non hai risposto alla domanda di fabio_cc
<cristian_c> samuele: prova anche a disattivare ipv6 nel network manager
<troy> f843d0: la ottengo provando ad andare a mettere un file in quella cartella (7Giga, un programma) e la guida di installazione mi dà: no enough disk space in the /opt/nomeprogramma
<samuele> niente creistian
<samuele> prov un attimo la live e vido
<samuele> vedo
<cristian_c> samuele: descrivi 'niente'
<samuele> non si connette
<riccardo> Buongiorno, ho appena istallato ubuntu sul mio vecchio pc eliminando definitivamente window vista. Premetto non essere uno smanettone  quindi ho bisogno di assistenza anche banale. Vorrei connettermi a internet in wi-fi con modem fastweb chi mi dice cosa fare? premetto che il pc ha il tasto wifi attivo, ma probabilmente devo inserire alcuni dati a
<riccardo> me incomprensibili. Potete aiutarmi? Grazie Riccardo
<f843d0> troy: a sentimento, il programma è ben più di 7 Gb
<cristian_c> samuele: come hai disattivato ipv6?
<cristian_c> riccardo: anche tu fastweb come samuele ?
<fabio_cc> troy, forse lo spazio occupato da quel programma una volta installato sarebbe superiore allo spazio disponibile
<samuele> Utilizza server DHCPv6 stateless:  disattivat
<cristian_c> troy: come si chiama il file?
<samuele> anche se stato ipv6 mi da abilitato
<cristian_c> !image | samuele
<ubot-it> samuele: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<fabio_cc> troy, e come cerchi di installarlo?
<riccardo> il mio pc nemmeno trova le reti di zona ...compresa la mia!
<cristian_c> riccardo: hai un cavo lan?
<troy> eseguo il file .bin, quindi parte l'interfaccia grafica di guida installazione e quando scelgo la directory mi compare quell'errore, se provo ad installarla altrove l'errore non compare!
<samuele> http://prnt.sc/b3xw07
<riccardo> no...solo il wifi
<cristian_c> troy: dove si trova il file?
<troy> cristian_c: quale? il bin?
<esteban44> ciao ho bisogno di aiuto per l'instalazione del biolinux
<cristian_c> riccardo: allora, in un terminale, digita: lshw -C network
<cristian_c> !paste | riccardo
<ubot-it> riccardo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> riccardo: incolla il risultato al link indicato
<cristian_c> !buntu | esteban44
<ubot-it> esteban44: Non tutto ciò che finisce per *buntu è ufficiale, non diamo supporto a derivate Ubuntu non ufficiali o non riconosciute. Supporto solo per http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetti-derivati.shtml
<esteban44> che sarebbe un ubuntu 14.04
<esteban44> credo+
<cristian_c> troy: sì
<troy> cristian_c: si trova in Scaricati
<cristian_c> samuele: nope, quella l'avevi già mandata
<cristian_c> samuele: prova anche a disattivare ipv6 nel network manager
<cristian_c> samuele: avevo scritto questo prima
<riccardo> perdonami Cristian ma quello che mi chiedi per me è arabo...cosa significa digitare sul terminale lshw -C network ?
<cristian_c> troy: digita: file ~/Scaricati/*.bin
<cristian_c> !paste | troy
<ubot-it> troy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> riccardo: è un comando
<samuele> http://prnt.sc/b3xx5z
<cristian_c> riccardo: hai aperto il terminale?
<samuele> cosi?
<fabio_cc> samuele, no
<fabio_cc> samuele, cristian_c intende nel network manager di ubuntu
<samuele> a okok
<cristian_c> troy: ho i privati disabilitati
<riccardo> cioè aprire il pc?
<fabio_cc> samuele, clic sulle due freccine in alto a destra -> modifica connessioni
<fabio_cc> samuele, seleziona connessione via cavo 1 e clicca su modifica
<cristian_c> riccardo: stai continuando a postare la syessa schermata
<cristian_c> riccardo: ops, scusa, era per samuele
<riccardo> ho bisogno su altro pc non quello in uso
<riccardo> ok
<fabio_cc> riccardo, cioè adesso non hai a disposizione il pc su cui hai il problema?
<Rain> Ciao a tutti!
<cristian_c> riccardo: appunto, il comando va digitato nel pc su cui è installato ubuntu
<fabio_cc> !ciao | Rain
<ubot-it> Rain: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<riccardo> ok accendo il pc su cui ho bisogno di assistenza
<troy> cristian_c: il comando esegue il .bin
<samuele> connesso
<cristian_c> riccardo: che è sempre cosa buona e giusta, quando si chiede aiuto
<cristian_c> su problemi con il sistema
<cristian_c> operativo
<cristian_c> troy: no
<fabio_cc> samuele, la connessione via cavo funziona in live?
<samuele> sta andando il problema sembra risolto
<Guest65465> Vorrei chiedere una cosa a riguardo di Ubuntu e networking. Vi spiego, io vorrei diventare un sysadmin o tecnico informatico, e mi sto studiando Linux, Networking e hardware. Potrebbe essere possibile trasferire file da più dispositivi che sono connessi nella stessa rete? Se non sono stato chiaro ditemelo.
<riccardo> ho ubuntu 12.04.1
<cristian_c> troy: il comando testituisce generiche informazioni sul tipo di file
<cristian_c> *restituisce
<samuele> ho disattivato da network manager ipv6
<samuele> ho messo ignora e adesso va
<cristian_c> samuele: quindi il problema era ipv6?
<cristian_c> samuele: ok, muy bien
<samuele> adesso sto provando con il tplink
<samuele> mi sa che non va un attimo e vu dico
<Guest65465> potete rispondermi?
<gigirock> !domanda | esteban444
<ubot-it> esteban444: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<riccardo> ho ubuntu 12.04.1 attendo assistenza per configurare il wifi con modem fastweb
<troy> cristian_c:  puoi attivare la chat pvt?
<krabador> riccardo, la scheda wireless funziona?
<riccardo> si
<esteban444> grazie, il mio problema è che avevo installato Biolinux xredo sia una versione di Linux 14 sul mio computer insieme a windows 7, fin li tutto perfetto, dopodiche ho provato a reinstallarlo per avere un unica partizione tutta di Ubuntu e quando provo a farlo mi da sempre errore durante l'installazione qualcosa di ubiquity Desktop
<krabador> esteban444, stai fraintendendo quanto si sta dicendo
<fabio_cc> esteban444, ti era già stato detto che qui si da supporto solo a ubuntu e derivate ufficiali
<esteban444> ah ok scusa non avevo capito
<esteban444> grazie comunque
<krabador> gigirock putroppo goliardeggia troppo
<krabador> riccardo, sudo apt-get install curl
<krabador> riccardo, sudo lshw -C network | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<krabador> riccardo, tra le linee di output del secondo , ci sarà un url web, incollalo qui
<krabador> riccardo, comandi che devono essere mandati con sistema connesso ad internet
<cristian_c> troy: hai un'esigenza specifica a riguardo?
<troy> giusto perchè la chat è un pò confusionaria
<riccardo> mandati come e dove?
<riccardo> perdonami ma sono neofita del sistema
<riccardo> il pc indica nessuna connessione di rete..
<riccardo> cosa significa output ...
<samuele> sono tornato
<samuele> allo adesso si connette pero non va su internet
<samuele> fabio ci sei?
<fabio_cc> samuele, adesso cosa hai cambiato?
<samuele> http://prnt.sc/b3y6lf
<samuele> che almeno vede il cavo
<cristian_c> samuele: senza o con extender?
<fabio_cc> samuele, intendevo dire, prima hai detto che funzionava. Adesso non va, quindi volevo capire cosa avevi cambiato
<samuele> pensavo andasse invece ha solo riconosciuto il collegamento
<samuele> prima manco quello faceva XD
<fabio_cc> samuele, è normale che non va internet, come puoi vedere tu stesso l'interfaccia non ha nessun indirizzo IPv4
<samuele> e si come lo imposto  ?
<samuele> manuale a caso o come?
<fabio_cc> samuele, non capisco perché non si configuri in automatico tramite dhcp, possiamo provare a fare la configurazione manuale, giusto per capire se il problema è quello
<samuele> ok vai X)
<samuele> :)
<cristian_c> samuele: sulla scheda ipv4
<cristian_c> c'è una checkbox
<cristian_c> 'richiedo indirizzo ipv4'
<cristian_c> *richiedi
<samuele> devo andare in metodo e mettere manuale?
<samuele> xke  nn trovo richiedi indirizzo ipv4
<samuele> ok trovato
<fabio_cc> samuele, no, lascia dhcp per fare la prova che dice cristian_c
<samuele> metto la spunta e salvo?
<cristian_c> samuele: ma hai 16.04, giusto?
<samuele> sisi
<cristian_c> ok
<samuele> cmq ho selezionato richiedere indirizzo ipv4 per compleatare questa connessione poi?
<fabio_cc> samuele, dopo che abiliti quella opzione e salvi, o stacchi e riattacchi il cavo, oppure disabiliti e riabiliti la connessione
<samuele> ok fatto un attimo che ci mette un bel po prima di rilevare il cavo
<samuele> niete adesso nn vede piu la connessione in cavo
<cristian_c> samuele: dmesg | pastebinit
<cristian_c> in un terminale
<samuele> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16411921/
<cristian_c> 1829.658504] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp5s0: link is not ready [ 1829.695370] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp5s0: link is not ready
<samuele> ??
<cristian_c> 1832.838390] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlp5s0: link becomes ready
<cristian_c> samuele: ifconfig -a | pastebinit
<samuele> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16411968/
<cristian_c> UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST
<cristian_c> è attiva
<cristian_c> enp6s0
<samuele> quindi nn sto capendo scusa ..
<cristian_c> [ 1811.042125] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): enp6s0: link is not ready [ 1823.188971] r8169 0000:06:00.0 enp6s0: link up [ 1823.188980] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): enp6s0: link becomes ready
<cristian_c> samuele: un attimo
<samuele> ok
<cristian_c> enp6s0 Link encap:Ethernet IndirizzoHW indirizzo inet6
<cristian_c> samuele: hai solo inet6 e non inet
<samuele> quindi..scusa l'ignoranza
<cristian_c> samuele: puoi postare una schermata di 'impostazioni ipv4'?
<cristian_c> e anche di 'impostazioni ipv6'
<samuele> http://prnt.sc/b3yge9
<samuele> http://prnt.sc/b3ygox
<samuele> la prima ipv4 e la seconda ipv6
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> samuele:  disattiva il wifi
<cristian_c> e riavvia il sistema
<samuele> lascio il cavo inserito?
<samuele> lan
<cristian_c> a sistema riavviato, prova la connessione via cavo con wifi disattivato
<cristian_c> samuele: sì
<samuele> okok
<cristian_c> samuele: ma hai provato con router o extender?
<samuele> router
<samuele> sto facendo tutto con il cavo direttamente alla porta lan 1 del router....che faccio procedo conil riavvio?
<cristian_c> sì
<samuele> ragazzi sono connesso dal pc fisso
<samuele> il portatile senza wifi non si connette
<fabio_cc> samuele1, per tagliare la testa al toro possiamo provare una configurazione manuale senza dhcp
<samuele> cristian niente nn va
<fabio_cc> samuele, per tagliare la testa al toro possiamo provare una configurazione manuale senza dhcp
<samuele> ok
<samuele> pero a sto punto facciamola direttamente con il cavo dell'extender
<fabio_cc> samuele, io non credo che sia questo il problema, dato che il wifi funziona, ma vale la pena provare
<samuele> almeno vediamo
<samuele> che ne pensi?
<fabio_cc> samuele, no meglio con il router, non so come sia configurato l'extender
<samuele> ok allora cavo del router
<fabio_cc> samuele, è solo una prova
<fabio_cc> samuele, vai nella scheda impostazioni ipv4, come prima
<samuele> si
<fabio_cc> come metodo metti: Manuale
<samuele> ok
<fabio_cc> samuele, poi clicca su aggiungi
<samuele> ok
<fabio_cc> samuele, come indirizzo metti 192.168.1.2, maschera 24, come gateway l'indirizzo del router
<fabio_cc> non lo ricordo
<samuele> 192.168.1.254
<fabio_cc> samuele, si
<samuele> salvo?
<fabio_cc> samuele, aspetta
<samuele> ok
<fabio_cc> samuele, server dns, metti nuovamente l'indirizzo del router
<samuele> ok
<fabio_cc> samuele, richiedere indirizzo ipv4 non deve essere selezionato
<samuele> ok
<fabio_cc> samuele, adesso manda schermatam voglio controllare
<fabio_cc> *schermata
<samuele> ahaha inizia a scarseggiare la fiducia XD
<samuele> http://prnt.sc/b3yo6d
<samuele> ipv6 e configurato su ignora sempre..
<fabio_cc> samuele, si
<fabio_cc> samuele, potrebbe interferire, lascialo così
<fabio_cc> samuele, adesso fai salva
<samuele> okok
<carlos77> salve ragazzi ,non mi ricordo piu il programma per cambiare  avvio in dual boot
<fabio_cc> samuele, adesso come prima o disabiliti e riabiliti la connessione via cavo, o stacchi e riattacchi il cavo
<cristian_c> samuele: su quel pc hai problemi con il cavo lan, a parte ubuntu?
<carlos77> volevo fare partire prima xp
<cristian_c> carlos77: e grub non appare?
<carlos77> si tempo fa avevo scaricato un programma che  decidevo io quale fare pertire
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> carlos77: nel senso, grub appare?
<carlos77> all'avvio si
<cristian_c> carlos77: ok, e grub non va bene?
<carlos77> si ma è impostato come defolt lubuntu se non mi sbrigo dopo10 sec parte
<carlos77> mentre volevo impostare come predefinito xp
<cristian_c> carlos77: allora è sufficiente modificare la configurazione del grub
<cristian_c> !grub | carlos77
<ubot-it> carlos77: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<cristian_c> carlos77: primo link
<carlos77> ok vadoa vedere
<samuele> fabio non so se ti e arrivato il mec
<cristian_c> carlos77: nella guida ci sono tutte le informazioni del caso, se ci sono problemi , torna pure qui
<samuele> mex pero non va
<carlos77> ok grazie
<samuele> si connette con l'ip impostato pero manca la connessione internet
<fabio_cc> samuele, ifconfig
<cristian_c> samuele: fa una cosa
<samuele> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16412746/
<cristian_c> samuele: ping -c 5 ip_del_router
<samuele> quando ho dato il comando la connessione lan era disattivata senno nn va il wifi
<fabio_cc> samuele, niente, l'interfaccia non prende l'ip
<samuele> non puo essere un problema di driver?
<samuele> se vado a gestione driver mi escono due driver aggiuntivi uno nviadia gm108 e uno sconosciuto
<fabio_cc> samuele, prova il comando che ti ha dato cristian_c, che suppongo dovrebbe non andare a buon fine
<samuele> si e andato a buon fine ...
<fabio_cc> samuele, posta l'output
<samuele> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16412828/
<samuele> sempre con wofo accesso e cavo connesso pero connessione disconessa
<fabio_cc> samuele, scusa però devi darlo con il wifi disattivato
<cristian_c> eh
<samuele> ok lo invio adesso
<fabio_cc> samuele, altrimenti certo che va a buon fine
<cristian_c> samuele: puoi avviare la connessione in chat da un altro dispositivo
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> in modo di lasciare solo la ethernet attiva su quel pc
<samuele> allora eseguito prima ifconfig con il cavo collegato ed abilitato e poi il test del ping  allego l 'immagine
<samuele> http://prnt.sc/b3yu6r
<fabio_cc> samuele, ecco, con la configurazione manuale ha preso l'ip che abbiamo impostato
<cristian_c> tra l'altro ora è comparso pure inet , oltre a inet6, sull'interfaccia ethernet
<fabio_cc> però non ranggiunge il router
<samuele> quindi provo a collegar il cavo dinuovo e vedo che fa?
<samuele> xke ho riavviato il pc
<cristian_c> samuele: route -n
<samuele> con cavo o senza'
<samuele> ?
<cristian_c> samuele: solo cavo
<cristian_c> niente wifi
<samuele> ok
<fabio_cc> samuele, mi sa che dovevo farti aggiungere gli instradamenti
<samuele> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<samuele> 0.0.0.0         192.168.1.254   0.0.0.0         UG    100    0        0 enp6s0
<samuele> 192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     100    0        0 enp6s0
<fabio_cc> samuele,  0.0.0.0         192.168.1.254   0.0.0.0         UG    100    0        0 enp6s0
<fabio_cc> mi sembra ok
<samuele> pero nn va
<samuele> nn apre le pagine internet ...
<samuele> riprovo a collegare e scollegare?
<samuele> cioe il contrario?
<samuele> niente cristian
<samuele> ancora non va
<samuele> si collega alla rete pero non va internet
<cristian_c> samuele: avevo soltanto indicato il comando
<samuele> scusa forse ho perso qualche messaggio
<cristian_c> cristian_c> samuele: su quel pc hai problemi con il cavo lan, a parte ubuntu?
<cristian_c> avevo domandato questo. diversi minuti fa
<samuele> no mai avuti problemi
<cristian_c> samuele: e attualmente?
<samuele> no
<samuele> assolutamente
<cristian_c> samuele: quanti os ha in quel pc?
<samuele> win10 e ubutnu su ssd
<samuele> basta
<samuele> insieme
<samuele> voglio provare ad avviare con win e vedere se va?
<fabio_cc> samuele, e da win10 ti colleghi al router via cavo?
<cristian_c> samuele: aì
<cristian_c> sì
<samuele> allora ho riavviato il pc avviato win e va bene la connessione riavviato ubuntu e ora va bene anche da ubuntu
<samuele> aha
<cristian_c> lol
<samuele> manca solo provate con l extender
<samuele> basta collegare il cavo e vedo o devo rifare la procedure dell ip manuale?
<cristian_c> prova normale
<samuele> ok
<samuele> ok allora adesso va perfettamente
<samuele> solo un ultimo fastidio se si puo fare
<samuele> senno amen
<samuele> il lettore delle schede sd non va e visto che lo utilizzo moltissimo orrei sapere se e possibili abilitarlo o nn so
<samuele> problemi di driver.( con win ) funzionava alla grande
<mario9> salve, ho installato sul mio pc ubuntu 14.04 e dopo gli ultimi aggiornamenti mi è scomparsa l' icona del wifi e non mi fa connettere ne con wifi ne con ethernet. premetto che non sono esperto, ho già provato alcune guide online e non ho risolto nulla.
<fabio_cc> samuele, il lettore è integrato nel pc oppure usb?
<samuele> integrat
<fabio_cc> samuele, lspci
<samuele> terminale si?
<fabio_cc> samuele, si
<samuele> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16413417/
<cristian_c> mario9: 'alcune guide online' <- che hai fatto?
<cristian_c> Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTS5227 PCI Express Card Reader (rev 01)
<samuele> sisi avevo visto
<cristian_c> samuele: lspci -k
<fabio_cc> cristian_c, giusto lo avevo dimenticato ;)
<samuele> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16413487/
<cristian_c> Kernel driver in use: rtsx_pci
<cristian_c> samuele: con tutte le sd?
<cristian_c> o solo con alcune?
<fabio_cc> samuele, quando inserisci una memory card non succede proprio nulla?
<cristian_c> samuele: e se colleghi le sd tramite adattatore usb, le riconosce?
<samuele> vado a prendere quella che uso sempre
<mario9> ho scaricato i file precedenti libnl da un altro pc, messi su chiavetta, copiati sulla scrivania e aperti dal terminale.era una guida sul forum di ubuntu
<samuele> cmq nn succede niente
<cristian_c> mario9: puoi indicare _esattamente_ cos'hai fatto?
<cristian_c> samuele: per favore, rispondi anche alle domande che ti ho posto
<samuele> allora ho provato 2 sd che uso sempre e non vanno adattatori usb sto provando un attimo
<samuele> con l adattatore va bene
<samuele> quindi solo con l integrato non va
<fabio_cc> samuele, inserisci la memory card nel lettore integrato e dai il comando dmesg | tail
<mario9> la guida mi diceva di scaricare questi tre file da packages di ubuntu. una volta copiati sulla scrivania ho dato il comando sudo dpkg -i* .deb
<mario9> scusami se non sono bravo quando spiego il tutto.
<samuele> fabio_cc ecco    http://paste.ubuntu.com/16413684/
<mario9> naturalmente prima di dare il comando dpkg ho dato il cd home/scrivania/nomeutente/nomecartella
<fabio_cc> samuele, ripetilo, togli e rimetti la memory card, poi nuovamente dmesg | tail
<samuele> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16413839/
<samuele> ecco fabio_cc
<fabio_cc> samuele, a me sembra che colleghi una chiavetta
<samuele> bho aahah io collego un sd
<samuele> l unica cosa collegata e la chiavetta del mouse
<fabio_cc> samuele, così non si capisce bene, fai una cosa, adesso togli la memory card e dai dmesg | tail   poi ricollegala e dallo di nuovo
<samuele> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16414041/
<samuele> bho e come se ci fosse una kinkston pero cosi nn è
<fabio_cc> samuele, ok, non viene rilevato nulla
<fabio_cc> samuele, tra il prima e il dopo l'inserimento non cambia nulla
<samuele> e infatti
<samuele> quindi amen?
<cristian_c> [ 1138.476346] FAT-fs (sdc1): unable to read boot sector to mark fs as dirty
<cristian_c> samuele: riavvia il pc, e inserisci direttamente, una volta sul desktop, la sd nel lettore
<fabio_cc> quelle scritte credo siano riferite a quando ha collegato il lettore di memory card usb
<samuele> ok
<samuele> ancora niente
<samuele> va bhe dai fa niente
<cristian_c> samuele: puoi rispondere alle domande?
<samuele> grazie mille dell aiuto se mai passo domani o lunedi xke adesso devo staccare
<samuele> che domande xke ho riavviato
<cristian_c> samuele: allora, buona serata
<cristian_c> e buon weekend
<samuele> anche a voi
<samuele> grazie ancora
<Lullaby> scusate ragazzi....sto impazzendo...è da oggi che tento di istallare  ubuntu 16.04 da una pen drive
<Lullaby> ho creato la pen drive dalla iso con unetbootin
<Lullaby> ho disabilitato il boot secure dall' uefi
<Lullaby> quando sono finalmente riuscita a farlo partire dalla penna usb mi dà il seguente messaggio "no bootable disck..press any key.." ecc
<Lullaby> come posso fare?
<serlio> buonasera, ho una domanda da porvi, ho incollato tutto qui http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16419101/
<Carlin0> serlio, qui non si da supporto a software non proveniente dai repo
<yassi> salve
<yassi> il mio pc acer aspire one series ubuntu ha un problema nel accendersi
<yassi> vi vorrei chiedere tanto se mi potete aiutare grazie
<Rain> CIao
<ilpanda> in che directory kvirc salva chat e conf?
<florence56> ubuntu fa pieta, installare una stampante di rete è impossibile con windows è un'attimo.
<f843d0> florence56: anche imparare l'Italiano è un attimo
<f843d0> ilpanda: la conf dovrebbe essere di default in ~/.kvricrc
<ilpanda> Purtroppo no
<ilpanda> me la voglio copiare dalla 14.04 alla 16.04
<ilpanda> la trovassi :-)
<f843d0> ilpanda: usa mlocate e prova a localizzarla
<ilpanda> mlocate di package fa parte?
<f843d0> !info mlocate
<ubot-it> mlocate (source: mlocate): quickly find files on the filesystem based on their name. In component main, is standard. Version 0.26-1ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 45 kB, installed size 224 kB
<kode76> buonasera
<kode76> volevo chiedere delle informazioni
<kode76> ho installato su virtual box la versione ubuntu 14.04 server
<kode76> però il server è come se non fosse on line, se provo a connettermi con filezilla per esempio non mi f connettere
<kode76> qualcuno puo aiutarmi a risolvere questo problema ?
<f843d0> !chat | kode76
<ubot-it> kode76: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<kode76> ok
<ilpanda> f843d0: ho trovato le chat nella cartella ~/log e questo file che contiene nulla di rilevante /home/max/.kde/share/config/kvirc
<ilpanda> trovati in config grazie f843d0
<f843d0> ilpanda: yw
<ilpanda> purtroppo erano sparpagliati a livello home
<florence56> f843d0 va fare in culo te e l'italiano io cerco aiuto e tu  mi rispondicosi va a fare in culo
<florence56> comunque ci sono riuscito anche senza il vostro aiuto
#ubuntu-it 2016-05-15
<neramarea> buongiorno, popolo. ho il pc di un amica con win 8. devo recuperarne immagini e file musicali. sono in live con ubuntu 14.04. come diamine le monto, le cartelle che mi interessano?
<neramarea> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16431315/
<KuroTonno> Salve
<Rain> Ciao a tutti
<Rain01> Ciao a tutti
<Rain01> c'è qualcuno?
<akis24> !chat | neramarea
<ubot-it> neramarea: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<akis24> !qualcuno | Rain01
<ubot-it> Rain01: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Rain01> Io  ho un pc ubuntu e una vm con ubuntu server, come posso connettere il mio pc alla mio vm e connetterli in modo che  per esempio posso dare un ip alla vm tipo 10.101.101.10, poi dal mio pc posso usare ping 10.101.101.10?
<akis24> Rain01:  non ne ho idea il canale di supporto non serve per le configurazioni ad hoc dei propri pc
<Rain01> in che senso? io pensavo che siccome ubuntu server è proprietario di ubuntu pensavo che sapreste rispondermi
<akis24> Rain01: il canale di supporto tenta di risolvere problemi legati al sistema non alle configurazioni del pc degli utenti
<Rain01> Ok, nel canale off posso chiederlo?
<akis24> Rain01: prova nel canale #ubuntu-it-chat  anche se al momento credo dormano ancora ..
<Rain01> ok
<momo> ciao buona giornata e b uona domenica
<momo> scusate sapete come posso convertire un file audio
<momo> in file tiff
<momo> o qualsiasi file x facebook
<ExPBoy> uhm
<momo> ADESSO IL FILE E IN FORMATO WMA
<ExPBoy> !maiuscolo
<ubot-it> Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<momo> scusa il tasto era premuto scusate
<ExPBoy> momo, che devi farne del file?
<momo> o delle  tracce audio che voglio mandare ad un amico su facebook
<momo> o provato a scaricare convert audio ma non funziona
<momo> se potete aiutarmi vi sarei grato
<momo> uso ubuntu 14.04 lts
<momo> grazie
<momo> mi leggete
<momo> ?????
<ExPBoy> ecco scappato è
<ExPBoy> ma lasciare il tempo alla gente di cercare le risposte mai?
<ExPBoy> :\
<momo> potete aiutarmi
<akis24> momo: se nonscappi ... si
<ExPBoy> e si ma se scappi
<ExPBoy> http://help.ubuntu-it.org/10.10/ubuntu/musicvideophotos/it/music-convert.html
<momo> grazie
<ExPBoy> leggiti questa guida e vivi felix
<momo> molto gentile
<ExPBoy> si ma non farlo sapere in giro
<momo> avevo gia scaricato convert ma non mi funziona x non trova plugin sul web
<ExPBoy> momo, quello è
<akis24> momo: devi convertire audio ?
<momo> grazie comunque sempre disponibili buona domenica atutti
<akis24> installa audacity e usa quello
<momo> adesso provo grazie ciao
<momo> ancora grazie e w ubuntu
<daniele-TravelMa> dopo aver installato 16.04 non riesco a visualizzare video su facebook
<mementomori> ciao
<mementomori> ho notato un problema dopo aver installato 16.04
<mementomori> a volte, dopo il login, lo schermo si "rompe". Non carica il desktop e sembra che venga ripresentata l'interfaccia di login. A video i controlli non sono visibili e l'unica soluzione è andare in tty1 e riavviare la macchina
<mementomori> non lo fa sempre. ma troppo spesso per i miei gusti.
<mementomori> la scheda grafica è una vecchia nvidia con supporto multi monitor e sto utilizzando nouveau invece del driver proprietario
<mementomori> qualche idea?
<RanadiBasho> ciao ragazzi, come si fanno a copiare tutti i preferiti/cronologia e app di mozilla da un sistema all'altro?
<f843d0> RanadiBasho: le app dubito si possano esportare
<f843d0> RanadiBasho: ma i preferiti si possono sicuramente esportare e reimportare sul sistema di destinazione
<RanadiBasho> in che modo? :)
<RanadiBasho> c'è una cartella specifica?
<f843d0> RanadiBasho: Ctrl + Shift + O quando sei in Firefox
<RanadiBasho> se ora entro in un nuovo account sync di mozilla mi cancella tutti i dati come preferiti, cookie e cronologia ?
<RanadiBasho> c'è qualche raccomandazione particolare (oltre la guida) che dareste per chi installa ubuntu lts a fianco a w10 pro su un PC con storage SSD?
<RanadiBasho> sto tentando di installare ubuntu da una microSD 16gb, però durante l'operazione di rinominazione su w10 con il comando diskpart mi dice che il supporto è protetto da scrittura, come faccio a renderlo scrivibile?
<cristian_c> RanadiBasho: 'rinominazione'?
<cristian_c> RanadiBasho: scusa, mail boot come lo effettui?
<RanadiBasho> da sd
<RanadiBasho> ora sto formattando la SD seguendo queste istruzioni http://www.groovypost.com/howto/howto/create-a-windows-bootable-install-sd-card-or-usb-flash-drive/
<cristian_c> 'windows'?
<RanadiBasho> da windows per poi installare ubuntu
<RanadiBasho> ci voglio mettere l'.iso sopra
<cristian_c> RanadiBasho: e la sd dove la metti?
<RanadiBasho> nel pc?? O_o
<cristian_c> RanadiBasho: nello slot sd o tram9
<cristian_c> RanadiBasho: nello slot sd o tramite adattat0
<cristian_c> RanadiBasho: nello slot sd o tramite adattatore usb?
<RanadiBasho> slot sd
<cristian_c> RanadiBasho: e il bios le vede le sd?
<cristian_c> (nello slot)
<riccardo71> buongiorno
<riccardo71> ho istallato ieri ubuntu versione 12.04.1 vorrei connettermi ad internet ma la tendina in alto a dx indica: nessuna connessione
<cristian_c> riccardo71: perché 12.04?
<riccardo71> un collega usa questa versione avendo già il cd, premettendo che il mio pc Hp è un po vecchiotto, abbiamo caricato questa versione ho formattato il pc eliminando windows vista
<cristian_c> riccardo71: non credo sia stata una buona idea, comunque....
<RanadiBasho> ciao ragazzi ho utilizzato la funzione dalla console di comando su w10 per cancellare tutti i file in una pendrive e ora mi chiede di formattarla appena la inserisco nel PC ma appena clicco formatta mi dice "impossibile formattare" verificare che il disco non sia di sola lettura. come faccio?
<riccardo71> scusa cristian ma è saltata la connessione ...dicevo ho la versione 12.04.1
<riccardo71> il collega usa questa versione senza problemi
<cristian_c> RanadiBasho: e il bios le vede le sd?
<cristian_c> RanadiBasho: o hai cambiato supporto, scegliendo una usb?
<cristian_c> riccardo71: non credo sia stata una buona idea, comunque....
<f843d0> riccardo71: devi tenere presente che è una versione un po' antica
<RanadiBasho> ho cambiato per non perdere tempo, vorrei  installarlo entro serata ubuntu
<cristian_c> (aver cancellato windows)
<cristian_c> RanadiBasho: sì, se il bios non boota da slot sd, perdi il tuo tempo
<RanadiBasho> mi sai dire perchè non riesce a formattare l'usb w10? nemmeno sul mio altro PC con lubuntu mi riconosce l'usb ora!!
<cristian_c> RanadiBasho: hai una *buntu a disposizione?
<riccardo71> il pc con vista era diventato ingestibile, lentissimo. In realtà è il classico muletto quindi a parte navigare poco altro.
<RanadiBasho> sì
<cristian_c> riccardo71: con ubuntu non potrai fare molto di più
<cristian_c> riccardo71: meglio una lubuntu, in quel caso
<cristian_c> RanadiBasho: e puoi collegarti in chat da quella *buntu?
<RanadiBasho> sono su lubuntu ora con la chat
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> RanadiBasho: scollega la usb, e ricollegala
<cristian_c> RanadiBasho: poi, digita: dmesg | pastebinit
<RanadiBasho> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16438128/
<cristian_c> RanadiBasho: sinceramente, non vedo messaggi d'errore
<riccardo71> mi consigli quindi di disinstallare ubuntu ed istallare exnovo lubuntu?
<cristian_c> RanadiBasho: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<cristian_c> riccardo71: su quel pc , ti consiglio di provare lubuntu in live
<RanadiBasho> You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<cristian_c> riccardo71: ma intanto, che connessione stai usando su quel pc?
<cristian_c> RanadiBasho: digita correttamente
<RanadiBasho> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16438198/
<riccardo71> nessuna non le vede .... io ti scrivo da altro pc
<cristian_c> RanadiBasho: Disk /dev/sdb: 4041 MB, 4041211904 bytes
<cristian_c> RanadiBasho: la usb è perfettamente riconosciuta
<RanadiBasho> ok la vede però non la apre e non la visualizza nelle directory
<cristian_c> RanadiBasho: hai il file .iso su questo pc?
<RanadiBasho> lo posso spostare in un attimo. cmq ripeto "primo ho usato il comando clean sulla console di w10 per rimuovere i file e dopo quel passo mi ha dati questi errori"
<cristian_c> RanadiBasho: puoi trasferire il file .iso sul pc da cui stai scrivendo?
<RanadiBasho> sì ora lo metto
<cristian_c> ok
<riccardo71> la tendina in alto a destra evidenzia lo stato: nessuna connessione di rete
<cristian_c> riccardo71: sul pc con ubuntu, digita: lshw -C network
<cristian_c> !psste | riccardo71
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'psste'
<cristian_c> !paste | riccardo71
<ubot-it> riccardo71: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<riccardo71> sul file system non trovato ishw -C network
<f843d0> riccardo71: lshw, non ishw
<riccardo71> niente dice nessun file trovato
<cristian_c> riccardo71: temo tu stia digitando male il comando
<RanadiBasho> ho il file iso su lubuntu cristian_c
<cristian_c> RanadiBasho: ottimo, apri un terminale
<cristian_c> RanadiBasho: in quale cartella si trova il file .iso?
<RanadiBasho> ce l'ho su SD, lo devo copiare sull'hard disk?
<cristian_c> RanadiBasho: meglio
<cristian_c> riccardo71: ora, l'hai digitato senza errori di battitura?
<RanadiBasho> ok ora è sul desktop
<cristian_c> RanadiBasho: ls ~/Scrivania
<cristian_c> RanadiBasho: ls ~/Scrivania | pastebinit
<cristian_c> il secondo
<cristian_c> RanadiBasho: anzi
<RanadiBasho> ls ~/Scrivania | pastebinit
<RanadiBasho> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16438655/
<RanadiBasho> bruno@Oltremarino:~$
<cristian_c> RanadiBasho: ls -l ~/Scrivania/*.iso | pastebinit
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<cristian_c> ok, ubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<RanadiBasho> il terzo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16438670/
<cristian_c> RanadiBasho: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<RanadiBasho> la versione amd64 va bene anche per i processori intel?
<riccardo71> purtroppo continua a dirmi che non esiste...
<cristian_c> riccardo71: manda una foto del terminake
<cristian_c> terminake
<cristian_c> l
<cristian_c> !image | riccardo71
<ubot-it> riccardo71: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<RanadiBasho> p://paste.ubuntu.com/16438698/
<cristian_c> RanadiBasho: il pc su cui vuoi installare ubuntu che processore ha?
<RanadiBasho> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16438698/
<RanadiBasho> intel core
<cristian_c> RanadiBasho: è questo: Disk /dev/sdb: 4041 MB, 4041211904 bytes ?
<RanadiBasho> sì
<cristian_c> RanadiBasho: sudo dd if=~/Scrivania/ubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdb
<cristian_c> RanadiBasho: dovrai aspettare
<cristian_c> prima che si completi il trasferimento
<RanadiBasho> per quanto riguarda la versione amd del file non c'è problema se lo installo su intel core?
<cristian_c> RanadiBasho: sta lavorando?
<RanadiBasho> non è partito niente
<cristian_c> RanadiBasho: non stai dicendo che processore intel ha il pc di destinazione
<RanadiBasho> processore i-5 64 bit
<cristian_c> RanadiBasho: è ritornato il prompt?
<cristian_c> RanadiBasho: allora amd64 va bene
<RanadiBasho> quale prompt? il termine non ha avviato niente
<cristian_c> RanadiBasho: ma avevi dato invio dopo aver digitato il comando?
<RanadiBasho> certo
<cristian_c> !image | RanadiBasho
<ubot-it> RanadiBasho: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<RanadiBasho> ma il problema è che non mi visualizza più la pendrive nelle directory, ora quello che mi suggerisci è per installare ubuntu sulla usb e stop o anche per farla tornare leggibile dall'interfaccia?
<cristian_c> RanadiBasho: ma intanto puoi postare la schermata?
<RanadiBasho> quel sito che mi hai linkato sta ancora uplodando l'immagine, ma quanto ci mette?
<cristian_c> non so, forse dipende anche dalla risoluzione
<RanadiBasho> mmmh e se usassi l'app di lubuntu startup disk per mettere l'immagine direttamente su pendrive? che ne pensi?
<RanadiBasho> sto sito non dà segnali di caricamento a parte che c'è scritto "uploading"
<cristian_c> RanadiBasho: sulle release precedenti (era buggata)
<cristian_c> -()
<cristian_c> RanadiBasho: volendo, puoi caricarla su un sito di tua preferenza
<RanadiBasho> ma perchè la vuoi caricare?
<cristian_c> RanadiBasho: no  mi esprimo in merito finché non vedo un dato tangibile
<cristian_c> *non
<riccardo71> ho caricato la foto della schermata
<cristian_c> riccardo71: ottimo, posta il link
<RanadiBasho> su quali altri siti la posso caricare?
<cristian_c> RanadiBasho: boh, ce ne sono tamti
<cristian_c> *tanti
<riccardo71> prnt.sc/b4b0s8
<cristian_c> RanadiBasho: quello che ritieni più veloce/efficiente
<cristian_c> per esempio, riccardo71 l'ha postata
<cristian_c> senza problemi
<RanadiBasho> non conosci siti per uplodare immagini .iso
<RanadiBasho> conosco*
<cristian_c> RanadiBasho: ah, la motivazione è che potresti aver commesso un errore simile a quello di riccardo71
<cristian_c> RanadiBasho: al quale avevo detto di digitare in un terminale il comando
<cristian_c> mentre lui l'ha digitato da un'altra parte
<cristian_c> cosa che la schermata ha evidenziato
<cristian_c> riccardo71:
<riccardo71> ho quindi sbagliato?
<cristian_c> riccardo71: digita quel comando nel terminake
<cristian_c> *terminale
<f843d0> riccardo71: i comandi li devi digitare nel terminale. Ctrl + Alt + T di solito
<RanadiBasho> l'unico comando che ho dato è stato quando la pendrive era su w10 e ho aperto la console cmd e digitato clean + invio, al che mi diceva che non c'erano le autorizzazioni per modificare la pendrive, però poi i file sono scomparsi e a ogni inserimento della pendrive su w10 mi chiedeva di formattare e poi dava errore di formattazione
<riccardo71> non capisco scusa l'ignoranza cosa significa ?
<cristian_c> RanadiBasho: prova con imgur
<riccardo71> cos'è il terminale?
<f843d0> riccardo71: opera quella combinazione di tasti sulla tastiera
<cristian_c> RanadiBasho: oppure fai una foto e postala tramite il dispositivo che preferisci
<RanadiBasho> imgur non prende file più di 200mb
<cristian_c> O.o
<RanadiBasho> ma foto di cosa non capisco?
<cristian_c> RanadiBasho: 200 mb???
<cristian_c> ma che foto è?
<cristian_c> il mosaico della cappella sistina in 4k?
<RanadiBasho> uauahua pensavo mi chiedessi di copiare l'immagine iso!!
<cristian_c> RanadiBasho: che cosa stavi tentando di caricare su imgur o altro?
<cristian_c> -,-
<RanadiBasho> ho appena riaperto il terminale e visto che ora ha completato il comando di prima, copiata l'iso
<RanadiBasho> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16439160/
<cristian_c> RanadiBasho: allora dd stava lavorando...
<cristian_c> avevi detto che sul terminale non era partito niente
<RanadiBasho> non diceva niente! :)
<RanadiBasho> ce lha fatta dopo 15 minuti
<cristian_c> RanadiBasho: bene, teoricamente
<cristian_c> a meno tu non abbia disturbato dd caricando il file .iso sul sito di hostig immagini
<cristian_c> hosting
<cristian_c> RanadiBasho: la usb avviabile dovrebbe essere pronta per il boot
<cristian_c> se non va, prova a rifarla
<cristian_c> tenendo tutte le altre applicazioni chiuse
<RanadiBasho> me la legge pcmanfm finalmente!
<RanadiBasho> ma l'ha anche formattata nel frattempo giusto?
<cristian_c> RanadiBasho: no
<cristian_c> non l'ha formattata
<cristian_c> nel senso
<RanadiBasho> aspetta , ma non bisogna formattarla prima di inserirci un file .iso?
<riccardo71> sono riuscito a digitare su terminale la sequenza Ishw -C network
<cristian_c> RanadiBasho: ha trasferito bit a bit il contenuto della .iso, come fosse un dvd
<cristian_c> RanadiBasho: la tua pendrive non aveva partizioni
<cristian_c> in quel momento
<f843d0> riccardo71: spero tu abbia digitato correttamente il comando, perchè in chat hai scritto Ishw, ed è sbagliato
<RanadiBasho> ok e ora per installare ubuntu su w10 basta che la inserisco e poi faccio partire dal boot?
<cristian_c> !paste | riccardo71
<ubot-it> riccardo71: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> RanadiBasho: intanto, mentre chatti da questo pc
<cristian_c> RanadiBasho: prova a inserirla sul pc di destinazione
<f843d0> riccardo71: proviamo così: elle, esse, acca, doppia v, spazio, meno, ci maiuscolo, network
<cristian_c> e dicci se fa il boot
<krabador> riccardo71: digita sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> riccardo71: copia / incolla
<riccardo71> lshw -C network ... il pc ha scaricato una sequenza di dati
<cristian_c> riccardo71: incollali su pastebin
<cristian_c> riccardo71: fa un file di testo
<cristian_c> con il risultato
<cristian_c> riccardo71: trasferisci il file di testo sul pc da cui stai scrivendo
<cristian_c> e incolla il testo su pastebin, da questo pc
<RanadiBasho> è sicuro fare partire un boot senza formattare la pendrive prima? perchè poi non ho installato ancora ubuntu sulla chiavetta, come farà a partire?
<cristian_c> RanadiBasho: ti ho spiegato il meccanismo di dd
<cristian_c> diverse linee fa
<RanadiBasho> cos'è dd?
<cristian_c> .....
<cristian_c> RanadiBasho: ma stai trollando?
<cristian_c> dillo subito ;)
<RanadiBasho> forse l'hai spiegato a riccardo, io non ho letto niente
<RanadiBasho> cmq è partita la live
<f843d0> 16:09:28< cristian_c> RanadiBasho: sudo dd if=~/Scrivania/ubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdb
<cristian_c> cristian_c> RanadiBasho: sudo dd if=~/Scrivania/ubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdb
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> RanadiBasho: dovrai aspettare
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> prima che si completi il trasferimento
<RanadiBasho> certo mi ha detto quello, ma non mi ha "spiegato il meccanismo dd". che ne so io! :) (troll paranoid)
<cristian_c> ristian_c> RanadiBasho: ha trasferito bit a bit il contenuto della .iso, come fosse un dvd
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> RanadiBasho: la tua pendrive non aveva partizioni
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> in quel momento
<cristian_c> RanadiBasho: come vedi , l'ho spiegato a te, e non a riccardo
<RanadiBasho> ok ma io ero abituato quando si installa linux a utilizzare un programma per installarlo su una pendrive prima e che la formattasse prima (non ho mai visto pendrive partizionate )
<tux_> ciao
<krabador> RanadiBasho: il punto della questione è .... ?
<f843d0> !ciao | tux
<ubot-it> tux: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<cristian_c> RanadiBasho: l'importante è che ora la live fatta con dd vada
<RanadiBasho> bene, lo provo un attimo e poi vedo  di installarlo. grazie cristian! p.s. ma hai un'idea di perchè si sia buggata la pendrive su w10 con il comando clean?
<cristian_c> RanadiBasho: a mio avviso, ha soltanto brasato le partizioni
<cristian_c> perché su *buntu era riconosciuta perfettamente (anche se priva di partizioni)
<riccardo71> ho postato su http://prnt.sc/b4bc3g
<riccardo71> anche su pastebin
<cristian_c> bcm4312
<krabador> riccardo71: lspci -nn -d 14e4:
<krabador> incolla qui con precisione , l'ultima parte della linea risultante, tra parentesi
<krabador> sia tonde che quadre
<preees> ciao a tutti
<krabador> !ciao
<ubot-it> Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<preees> ho installato xubuntu su un crhomebook di un amico (Toshiba CB30), dove prima aveva installato ubuntu. Ora non si carica più la batteria. qualcuno sa cosa possa essere?
<riccardo71> bcm4312 dice comando non trovato
<cristian_c> riccardo71: non era un comando
<cristian_c> preees: hai installato con crouton o xubuntu nativo?
<cristian_c> preees: e poi, il caricamento della batteria, dovrebbe prescindere dacsoftware
<cristian_c> dal sosftware
<cristian_c> *software
<preees> ho bootato xubuntu su una chiavetta, e lho installato da usb
<krabador> riccardo71: dopo blocchi di 10 min , segnali fraintendimenti di quanto segnalato , o ti concentri , o torni quando hai voglia di farlo
<cristian_c> preees: i chromebook non hanno neanche il bios, tra l'altro
<cristian_c> ma coreboot (sotto il cofano)
<preees> ho visto che c'è un seabios, ma posso solo scegliere da dove far partire il sistema
<preees> non posso entrarci( o almeno non ho trovato come fare)
<cristian_c> preees: il punto è che se il toshiba non carica, il sistema non c'entta
<krabador> xubuntu quale?
<cristian_c> *non centra
<cristian_c> *non c'entra
<riccardo71> scusa ma te sei un altro? Stavo seguendo cristian!!!!!
<cristian_c> preees: poi se il toshiba carica, ma il sistema non mostra lo status della batteria, quello è un altro problema
<riccardo71> seguo krabador?
<preees> prima con ubuntu andava senza problemi..la batteria pur essendo collegata si scarica
<cristian_c> riccardo71: krabador ti aveva dato indicazioni
<preees> può essere il kernel forse?
<cristian_c> riccardo71: che tu pare non abbia seguito
<cristian_c> preees: come scritto prima
<riccardo71> scusate ma non sono ferratissimo!!
<cristian_c> 'preees: il punto è che se il toshiba non carica, il sistema non c'entra'
<krabador> riccardo71: seguire indicazioni non è una questione di esperienza informatica
<cristian_c> krabador> riccardo71: lspci -nn -d 14e4:
<cristian_c> <krabador> incolla qui con precisione , l'ultima parte della linea risultante, tra parentesi
<cristian_c> <krabador> sia tonde che quadre
<krabador> riccardo71: è in canale , non un call center
<preees> uhm cosa potrebbe essere?fino a 5 minuti prima andava
<preees> quindi neanche se rimetto ubuntu dite che va?
<cristian_c> preees: 5  minuti prima di cosa?
<krabador> la linea è che è il canale a fornire assistenza riccardo71
<preees> 5 minuti prima che mettessi xubuntu cristian_c
<krabador> preees: xubuntu quale , e 2
<cristian_c> preees: e precedentemente c'era ubuntu?
<preees> ho installato xubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<preees> prima c'era ubuntu 15.10
<krabador> preees: carica xubuntu dal supporto di installazione , con la voce "prova"
<krabador> vedi cosa fa
<preees> ok
<preees> sul portatile rimane il 20% di batteria, se si scarica completamente dite che continua a funzionare o si spegne?
<preees> niente, anche dalla live non si carica
<riccardo71> dice comando non trovato (elle,esse,pi,ci,i -nn -d 14e4)
<krabador> perché sbagli
<cristian_c> riccardo71: non devi digitare parentesi
<riccardo71> ovviamente scritto senza parentesi
<krabador> riccardo71: guarda bene il comando
<krabador> reincollalo
<riccardo71> ok provo
<preees> lo spengo prima che si spenga
<cristian_c> preees: io fossi in te
<cristian_c> comincerei a considerare
<cristian_c> preees: l'ipotesi di portarlo da un tecnico qualificato
<cristian_c> se la garanzia è scaduta
<f843d0> preees: ma non c'è una spia che indica batteria in carica?
<f843d0> preees: fuori da ogni sistema operativo, che fa?
<preees> caxxx...questo mio amico guardacaso vive all'estero e parte domani mattina -.-
<preees> fuori da ogni sistema operativo non si vede se carica o meno
<preees> provo a rimetterci ubuntu...ok che non dovrebbe cambiare niente, xo se prima andava..boh magari dipende dalla xubuntu 16..riscarico ubuntu 15.10
<cristian_c> preees: il suggerimento della 'spia' fornito da f843d0
<cristian_c> può essere illuminante
<preees> di spia c'è solo quella della batteria che si sta scaricando, a sistema acceso. invece a "sistema spento" non si capisce se carica o meno...il led a fianco al cavo di alimentazione è spento
<cristian_c> preees: e allora il problema non è il sistema
<cristian_c> se il led è spento, con l'alimentazione collegata, a pc spento
<preees> posso aver fatto danni (danni hardware) io installando il sistema nuovo? prima di metterci xubuntu sono sicuro andasse
<f843d0> preees: è una domanda con uno spazio delle fasi immenso
<cristian_c> preees: non posso sapere se hai fatto o non hai fatto qualcosa
<cristian_c> fatto sta che il problema non è legato al sistema operativo
<cristian_c> e qui non si riparano p
<cristian_c> pc
<f843d0> preees: ma ha tutta l'aria di essere un problema hardware adesso. Forse il PC, forse il trasformatore, forse il cavo...
<preees> ok, beh dato che non mi costa nulla provo lo stesso a rimetterci ubuntu. anche se come dite, è sicuramente un problema hardware
<f843d0> preees: buona fortuna, con il 20% di carica, e un'installazione di OS
<preees> già :(
<cristian_c> preees: se non carica da parecchio tempo, hai un'autonomia residua ridicola, suppongo
<riccardo71> 10:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY [14e4:4315] (rev 01)
<cristian_c> puoi provare fino a che non si scarica completamente, oppure puoi portarlo da un tecnico qualificato
<preees> si hai ragione, rpima di provare a reinstallare ubuntu lo faccio scaricare completamente
<cristian_c> per capire perché la spia di alimentazione non si accende, a sistema spento
<cristian_c> preees: io non ho scritto quello che hai scritto tu
<cristian_c> è differente, la cosa
<preees> si si, ho inteso
<cristian_c> riccardo71: ok, e tu non hai installato alcun driver?
<preees> vi aggiorno dopo, grazie
<riccardo71> no
<cristian_c> !broadcom | riccardo71
<ubot-it> riccardo71: Dispositivi senza fili Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<cristian_c> riccardo71: segui pure la procedura consigliata per il tuo chip
<RanadiBasho> ciao sto per installare ubuntu, sto controllando lo spazio di riduzione disponibile sull'SSD, nella inestra quando dice "dimensione in mb dopo la riduzione" sono i MB che rimarranno liberi dopo la riduzione per una nuova partizione o la dimensione della partizione di windows dopo la riduzione?
<akis24> RanadiBasho: quelli liberi per una nuova partizione .. visto che riduci
<RanadiBasho> mi dice "spazio di riduzione disponibile in MB": questo è lo spazio che tolgo alla partizione di windows per una nuova partizione?
<RanadiBasho> sono su gestione disco di w10 non ubuntu
<akis24> RanadiBasho: stai ridimensionando la partizione di windows ?
<RanadiBasho> sì
<RanadiBasho> sto controllando lo spazio riducibile non sono nell'installazione
<akis24> RanadiBasho:  deframmenta prima la partizione con windows  e ridimensiona da windows stesso
<RanadiBasho> è un SSD, non si deframmenta da quello che ho sentito
<akis24> RanadiBasho:  bene ridimensiona da windows stesso è consigliabile
<RanadiBasho> mi ha detto "spazio insufficiente su disco per completare l'operazione" , ? O_o
<RanadiBasho> è un ssd da 240gb, con lo spazio riduzione disponibile di 68gb ci sta bene dentro ubuntu? (mi sembra strano che abbia bisogno di 145gb per funzionare w10!) cm mai??
<akis24> RanadiBasho: ridimensiona windows 10 intanto devi disattivare riavvio rapido se no non molla le partizioni ..
<RanadiBasho> dove disattivo riavvio rapido?
<akis24> RanadiBasho:  68 gb sono piu' che sufficienti
<RanadiBasho> ma è normale che w10 succhi 150gb??!
<akis24> RanadiBasho:  usa google e troverai le risposte
<RanadiBasho> per non dire i 30gb che ha nascosto di default
<akis24> RanadiBasho: qui si supporta ubuntu .. non windows e come impostano le partizioni credo sia il costruttore del pc a deciderlo
<RanadiBasho> è possibile modificare quelle impostazioni?
<akis24> RanadiBasho: si rischia in ogni caso .. quando si ridimensiona
<RanadiBasho> cioè, rischio anche ora facendolo su w10 normalmente?
<akis24> RanadiBasho:  è un portatile ?
<RanadiBasho> yes thinkpad i-5
<akis24> RanadiBasho: avrai anche partizioni di ripristino ecc ecc sul portatile
<RanadiBasho> sì ce n'è una, cmq è SSD nuovo appena installato w10
<RanadiBasho> xkè?
<akis24> !chat | RanadiBasho
<ubot-it> RanadiBasho: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<RanadiBasho> perchè mi mandi sull'altra chat? sto cercando di installare ubuntu
<akis24> perfetto RanadiBasho  allora ti rispondo ad hoc
<akis24> !installazione | RanadiBasho
<ubot-it> RanadiBasho: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<akis24> !uefi | RanadiBasho
<ubot-it> RanadiBasho: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<RanadiBasho> mmm ok sei preso male oggi, io parlavo di partizioni e mi invii uefi ecc. grazie lo stesso bye
<f843d0> RanadiBasho: l'impressione è che tu sia preso malissimo ma molti giorni invece
<preees> cristian_c: era l'alimentatore...misà che glel'ho rotto
<cristian_c> preees: ehhhh, visto?
<cristian_c> preees: mai addossare al software problemi, senza prima controllare
<cristian_c> che sia effettivamente così
<preees> cristian_c: lo so ma capiscimi...l'ho acceso io stesso quel pc, e andava...ne il pc ne l'alimentatore avevano preso colpi
<preees> e una volta montato il nuovo sistema inizia a non funzionare...x quello pensavo a qualcosa di software
<f843d0> preees: basta un impianto elettrico ballerino
<preees> vabbè l'importante è che non mi faccia pagare il cavo, senò quello schifo di cromebook glielo tiro addosso :D
<cristian_c> preees: le cose, sopratutto se vecchie e non di qualità, si deteriorano
<cristian_c> RanadiBasho: qui non si fa supporto a windows
<cristian_c> RanadiBasho: in particolare per l'utilizzo di sttumenti (anche di partizionamento) di windows, consulta la documentazione ufficiale microsoft, e non
<cristian_c> !windows
<ubot-it> per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<cristian_c> qui ti si può dare solo indicazioni su come partizionare in ubuntu
<RanadiBasho> ok ho l'usb con tutti il file .iso di ubuntu pronto solo che sto leggendo nella guida che se lo installo dalla schermata classica di ubuntu e non dal boot mi farà l'errore del bootloader. ora ho fatto partire la usb dal boot ma il grub non mi dà la schermata nera di installazione del sistema o della live. come fare?
<preees> ciao alla prossima
<preees> grazie cristian_c e gli altri
<cristian_c> preees: buona serats
<cristian_c> a
<cristian_c> RanadiBasho: cosa ti da il menù di grub?
<cristian_c> RanadiBasho: puoi postare una foto?
<RanadiBasho> una linea di comand o"grub"
<cristian_c> RanadiBasho: ok, quello non è il menù di grub
<cristian_c> ma la shell di grub
<RanadiBasho> e come lo apro? ho fatto partire la usb con ubuntu dal boot
<RanadiBasho> e poi ho premuto f12 esc ecc
<cristian_c> RanadiBasho: come hai fatto ad arrivare alla shell di grub?
<cristian_c> RanadiBasho: f12 quando?
<RanadiBasho> appena dopo che invio sulla usb del boot
<cristian_c> RanadiBasho: dal bios?
<RanadiBasho> uefi penso non bios
<cristian_c> beh, bios uefi
<cristian_c> RanadiBasho: ok, da bios uefi hai selezionato la usb per il boot e...
<RanadiBasho> premuto f12 esc f2 non so quale esattamente su questo pc apra il boot
<cristian_c> RanadiBasho: f12 sempre in uefi?
<RanadiBasho> sì
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> RanadiBasho: e dopo aver premuto f12.... ?
<RanadiBasho> si è aperto quel grub fake che mi dicevi
<cristian_c> RanadiBasho: posta comunque la schermata , anche se immagino sia la shell di grub
<RanadiBasho> il problema è che ubuntu non è stato installato sulla usb ma ci sono solo i file, forse è per questo che non parte subito il grub boot?
<RanadiBasho> poi come te la linko la foto qui?
<cristian_c> RanadiBasho: ti si era fatto mandare dd dal pc con *buntu, ricordi?
<cristian_c> e avevi detto che la live partiva
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<RanadiBasho> di fatti, ma come dice la guida se installo da live in quel modo mi darà errore bootloader quindi ho pensato che dovevo installare dalla schermata di boot: quindi tornando al discorso forse è il dd che non permette l'apertura da boot uefi
<cristian_c> RanadiBasho: aspetta, aspetta, a cosa ti stai riferendo, esattamente?
<RanadiBasho> adesso sono passate troppe ore da quando ho iniziato sto processo, vorrei installarlo senza errori e stop. non voglio fare notte
<cristian_c> RanadiBasho: se tu avessi seguito, invece di fare polemica come hai fatto prima anche con akis24, non ti ritroveresti
<krabador> RanadiBasho, se pretendi di interfacciarti con roba che non conosci , puo' essere il minimo
<cristian_c> molto probabilmente, in questa situaziobe
<cristian_c> *situazione
<krabador> RanadiBasho, se sei stanco , torna pure in un secondo momento
<RanadiBasho> ah no asp ce lho fatta, si è aperta la finestra di grub installazione sempre con f12, forse prima avevo premuto anche altri tasti ....speremos :)
<krabador> RanadiBasho, tieni comunque in considerazione "<krabador> RanadiBasho, se sei stanco , torna pure in un secondo momento  "
<RanadiBasho> ok installato ubuntu finally :) ora però nel grup boot non mi visualizza più windows .... what's this?
<RanadiBasho> durante l'installazione mi ha detto che se forza l'installazione uefi non sarei riuscito ad avviare il PC dai sistemi precedenti, infatti non ho forzato, però ora si presenta il problema.
<cristian_c> RanadiBasho: hai installato in modalità uefi, giusto?
<cristian_c> RanadiBasho: il grub dov'è stato installato?
<RanadiBasho> non lo so
<RanadiBasho> non mi ha mostrato nessuna finestra di partizioni, ha fatto in auto. Però prima avevo già ridotto la partizione su W10
<cristian_c> RanadiBasho: sei su ubuntu 16.04 installato ora?
<RanadiBasho> si sta aggiornando
<cristian_c> RanadiBasho: prima di tutto, posta il risultato di: sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> su pastebin
<cristian_c> idem, per il risultato di: sudo parted -l
<cristian_c> RanadiBasho: manda anche: sudo efibootmgr
<cristian_c> senza argomenti
<RanadiBasho> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16444469
<cristian_c> RanadiBasho: anche il secondo
<cristian_c> Disklabel type: dos
<cristian_c> uhm, hai installato in legacy, suppongo
<cristian_c> niente tabella gpt
<f843d0> E una bella partizione di swap, sull'SSD fiammante
<RanadiBasho> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16444499/
<cristian_c> quindi efibootmgr sarà perfettamente inutile
<RanadiBasho> infatti non me lo ha riconosciuto
<cristian_c> RanadiBasho: sì, la swap non ti conviene, sull'ssd
<RanadiBasho> che significa swap ecc? ho fatto in legacy perchè Ubuntu mi ha detto chiaramente di non forzare l'uefi
<cristian_c> RanadiBasho: al di là del fatto che efibootmgr sia installato o meno
<cristian_c> !swap
<ubot-it> swap is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/SwapFaq
<cristian_c> RanadiBasho: nella guida 'installazione', di swap si psrla
<cristian_c> *parla
<cristian_c> RanadiBasho: quando te l'ha detto di non forzare l'uefi?
<cristian_c> RanadiBasho: è windows 10?
<f843d0> cristian_c: ma vuoi mettere fare installazioni a caso? Non sei proprio in cerca di emozioni forti
<RanadiBasho> sì w10. quando dovevo scegliere che tipo di installazione fare mi ha detto di non forzare uefi
<cristian_c> RanadiBasho: che poi hai una tabella delle partizioni dos, che quindi era preesistente all'installazione di ubuntu
<cristian_c> quindi già windows andava, su tabella dos, prima di installare ubuntu
<RanadiBasho> per tornare al discorso principale che non mi visualizza più il boot di windows nel grup, come si risolve? non ti seguo quando mi parli di tabella dos.:)
<krabador> RanadiBasho, o segui, o te ne vai, ok ?
<cristian_c> RanadiBasho: ti conviene ripristinare grub, nel vecchio modo
<RanadiBasho> how?
<krabador> RanadiBasho, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<RanadiBasho> ce lho
<krabador> RanadiBasho, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<RanadiBasho> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16444671/
<cristian_c> RanadiBasho: aveva windows 7 preinstallato?
<cristian_c> il thinkpad
<RanadiBasho> sì poi ho upgradato a w10 qualche giorno fa
<cristian_c> (aggiornato a 10)
<RanadiBasho> computer nuovo (ricondizionato)
<krabador> con il disco partizionato in quel modo , uefi non è mai stato attivo
<RanadiBasho> quindi? non dovrebbe sussistere il problema giusto? l'unica cosa che ho fatto riguardo all'uefi è stato impostare priorità di boot uefi e non legacy nel bios.
<krabador> cambia, allora.
<RanadiBasho> ma comunque non è partita in auto l'usb, l'ho fatta partire manualmente prima dell'installazione. non penso quell'impostazione abbia condizionato l'installazione.
<krabador> RanadiBasho, non hai uefi, non ha senso avere qualcosa riguardante uefi, in impostazioni
<cristian_c> RanadiBasho: devi cambiare l'impostazione nel bios
<RanadiBasho> lo tolgo subito non c'è problema. eppure nel bios mi dice "uefi" in vari punti, come mai?
<krabador> RanadiBasho, magari riportali ...
<RanadiBasho> bè mi dice nel start up "uefi/legacy boot" e mi dà l'opzione per la priorità. poi mi dice uefi bios update option.  poi UEFI BIOS version e date e uefi secure boot nella main page del bios. in quasi ogni pagina del bios c'è uefi ...quindi suppongo sia UEFI! :)
<RanadiBasho> per ritornare al fatto di ripristinare il vecchio grub, come si fa?
<krabador> RanadiBasho, sai come si dice?
<krabador> un noto detto sulla supposizione, sai qual'è ?
<RanadiBasho> ok vorrei risolvere la questione al di là dei concetti filosifici/proverbiali :)
<krabador> nessun concetto filosofico, semplicemente "la supposizione è la madre di tutte le ca**ate"
<krabador> uefi, ha bisogno di un disco partizionato in GPT, per funzionare, il tuo non lo è
<f843d0> E la questione è emersa proprio seguendo molte supposizioni
<f843d0> E guarda caso, uefi e partizioni sono delta-correlate nella configurazione del sistema
<krabador> quindi , se tra le impostazioni trovi voci riguardanti uefi, non significa che uefi abbia a che fare con le tue installazioni
<RanadiBasho> perfetto togliendo la priorità UEFI del boot mi ha dato windows10 di nuovo! :) hehe , krabador sei meglio di zarathustra...(qsta volta)
<krabador> RanadiBasho, sei tu che sei tra i peggiori richiedenti assistenza ;)
<RanadiBasho> uhauhauhaha grazie per l'aiuto, perdonate un povero ignorante informatico :) spero di aver terminato con il supporto per sta sera. buenas noches
<krabador> RanadiBasho, qua dentro , non si sta a perdere tempo, la linea di questo canale è rispondere con cognizione di causa
<krabador> non a caso
<krabador> RanadiBasho, a futura memoria ;)
<RanadiBasho> ok ora rispondo qua. f843d0 per quanto riguarda il comando dd era collegato alla copia di ubuntu.iso su chiavetta non alla formattazione, infatti non ha formattato niente.
<krabador> RanadiBasho, sudo apt-get install gparted
<RanadiBasho> done
<krabador> RanadiBasho, inserisci la pendrive , ti assicuri di smontarla, con sudo umount /dev/sdxy, dove x è la lettera di unità, e y numero di partizione, della pendrive di cui stai parlando
<RanadiBasho> il numero di partizione dove lo trovo?
<krabador> sudo fdisk -l
<krabador> ti rileva tutto
<krabador> al che , sudo gparted
<krabador> selezioni la pendrive dal menu a tendina a destra
<krabador> menu dispositivo --- crea tabella partizioni
<RanadiBasho> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16445703/
<RanadiBasho>    non capisco quale sia la pendrive nella lista
<Tony0> krabador sei un pezzo di merda
<gennaro> salve
<gennaro> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<RanadiBasho> krabador la pendrive non ha numero di partizione
<cristian_c> RanadiBasho: è quella fatta con dd?
<RanadiBasho> yes
<krabador> RanadiBasho, da quant'è sta pendrive'
<krabador> ?
<RanadiBasho> 4b
<RanadiBasho> gb
<krabador> allora /dev/sdb
<krabador> RanadiBasho, manda il comando umount, per entrambe le partizioni da terminale, per sicurezza
<krabador> poi sudo gparted, selezioni la pendrive , crei nuova tabella, e poi formatti la pendrive con la nuova tabela
<krabador> puoi seguire anche qui http://gparted.org/display-doc.php?name=help-manual&lang=it
<krabador> mi devo allontanare
<RanadiBasho> ASPETTA PLEASE! quando apro gparted:  /dev/sdb contains GPT signatures, indicating that it has a GPT table.  However, it does not have a valid fake msdos partition table, as it should.  Perhaps it was corrupted -- possibly by a program that doesn't understand GPT partition tables.  Or perhaps you deleted the GPT table, and are now using an msdos pa
<RanadiBasho> rtition table.  Is this a GPT partition table?
<RanadiBasho> mi chiede se è una gpt partition table o no, che gli devo dire ?
<f843d0> RanadiBasho: da un terminale: sudo umount /dev/sdb1; sudo umount /dev/sdb2; sudo umount /dev/sdb1p1; sudo umount /dev/sdb1p2; sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb
<f843d0> RanadiBasho: a fine operazione, potrai creare la tabella di partizioni che più ti aggrada con gparted o strumenti idempotenti
<RanadiBasho> basta che si formatti la pendrive in fat32 e sono a posto
<f843d0> 21:25:34< f843d0> RanadiBasho: a fine operazione, potrai creare la tabella di partizioni che più ti aggrada con gparted o strumenti idempotenti
<f843d0> Il filesystem lo dovrai creare tu
<RanadiBasho> ma con sdb1 e sdb2 vado a smontare anche le partizioni del sistema? la pendrive è solo sdb
<f843d0> RanadiBasho: sei libero di seguire o meno quello che si dice. Cosa sarebbero queste "partizioni del sistema"?
<RanadiBasho> sdb1 dove c'è windows 10
<f843d0> RanadiBasho: e secondo quale criterio?
<RanadiBasho> ho letto su sudo fdisk e nel link che ho postato qui, non dice così?
<f843d0> RanadiBasho: visto che Windoze 10 è su un sda?
<RanadiBasho> cmq non mi trova /dev/sdb1p1
<f843d0> RanadiBasho: no, fstab non dice così
<f843d0> RanadiBasho: non hai dato esattamente il comando che è stato segnalato
<f843d0> RanadiBasho: stai inserendo i comandi manualmente, uno per uno
<RanadiBasho> sudo umount /dev/sdb1p1 o sdb1p2 . non li trova entrambi
<f843d0> RanadiBasho: dovevi inserire esattamente la stringa segnalata. Ma il fatto che non trovi quei device, non dovrebbe costituire un problema
<RanadiBasho> ah tutti assieme con i ; ? ok
<RanadiBasho> ok ha aperto gparted senza problemi. ora devo creare una nuova partition table e sono a posto? non mi fa formattare
<f843d0> RanadiBasho: sei sicuro che il comando precedente abbia terminato l'esecuzione?
<RanadiBasho> sì ha detto cche gli sdb1 e 2 sono già smontati e gli altri non esistono sdb1p1 e sdb1p2
<f843d0> RanadiBasho: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<RanadiBasho> dice che è un documento vuoto non aprirà niente. ho dovuto chiudere il terminale prima perchè si era impallato
<f843d0> RanadiBasho: non si era impallato, stava eseguendo
<RanadiBasho> che tipo di partizione creo ora su gparted? msdos ?
<RanadiBasho> ok allora rimandato comando, aspetto che finisca anche se non dice niente
<RanadiBasho> non sembra eseguire niente
<RanadiBasho> vado in pausa 15 minuti e poi vedo se ha eseguito qualcosa
<RanadiBasho> f843d0 non ha eseguito assolutamente niente quel comando di prima nemmeno dopo 20 minuti
<krabador> RanadiBasho, con gparted, ignora tutti i messaggi che ti appaiono
<f843d0> RanadiBasho: è tornato al tuo prompt?
<f843d0> RanadiBasho: vedi [user]@[host]:~$ ?
<RanadiBasho> ok allora proseguo creando la partizione su gparted
<RanadiBasho> no il terminale è ancora con la stringa vuota
<f843d0> krabador: potrebbe esserci ancora dd running
<f843d0> Ecco, appunto
<RanadiBasho> però non è uscito nessun messaggio , è da 30 minuti che va
<f843d0> Sta ancora eseguendo
<krabador> ah, beh, allora non mischiamo cose.
<RanadiBasho> madonna e quanto ci mette?
<f843d0> La chiavetta è una cinesata
<f843d0> Sarà USB1.0
<RanadiBasho> è una barracuda
<RanadiBasho> aspetto che finisce l'esecuzione e poi creo la partizione? intanto ti chiedo anche, la partizione la scelgo msdos o diversa?
<krabador> beh, dd non è una scheggia
<f843d0> Ma è affidabile
<f843d0> E bisogna cancellare sia la testa che la coda, non si sa mai che il tool non ripeschi la tabella copiata in fondo
<f843d0> RanadiBasho: dipende dalle tue esigenze, e ti sono state segnalate guide in merito
<f843d0> RanadiBasho: mentre aspetti che finisce, potresti leggere qualcosa, fa bene al morale
<RanadiBasho> la tabella copiata in fondo? nella schermata di gparted non appare nessun file sulla pendrive
<f843d0> RanadiBasho: gparted non è un file manager
<f843d0> RanadiBasho: e non dovresti aprirlo adesso, interferisci potenzialmente con quello che sta facendo il sistema
<f843d0> RanadiBasho: se poi non funziona niente, PEBKAC
<RanadiBasho> mizzega, formattare una pendrive questa volta pare l'itinerario di mosè nel deserto
<f843d0> !chat | RanadiBasho
<ubot-it> RanadiBasho: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<f843d0> E comunque, qualcuno ha creato quella tabella di partizioni assurda, in qualche modo
<RanadiBasho> finalmente ha terminato l'operazione ! 50 minuti...:)
<f843d0> Per rimediare, bisogna resettare il dispositivo per bene
<RanadiBasho> ok ha completato l'operazione così: dd: writing to ‘/dev/sdb’: No space left on device
<RanadiBasho> 7892993+0 records in
<RanadiBasho> 7892992+0 records out
<RanadiBasho> 4041211904 bytes (4,0 GB) copied, 2517,61 s, 1,6 MB/s
<RanadiBasho>     . è ok?
<RanadiBasho> 4041211904 bytes (4,0 GB) copied, 2517,61 s, 1,6 MB/s
<RanadiBasho>     . è ok?
<RanadiBasho> rieccomi, f843d0 hai letto il mio ultimo messaggio?
<RanadiBasho> al termine del comando mi ha dato questo messaggio:     dd: writing to ‘/dev/sdb’: No space left on device.   7892993+0 records in.     7892992+0 records out.      4041211904 bytes (4,0 GB) copied, 2517,61 s, 1,6 MB/s
<RanadiBasho> è okay? posso proseguire con gparted?
<f843d0> RanadiBasho: si
<gennaro> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<peppe7> buona sera
<krabador> !ciao | peppe7
<ubot-it> peppe7: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<peppe7> ho qualche problema con il wifi su ubuntu 14.04 64 bit. mi spiego meglio, a volte apro il browser e non riesco a navigare proprio nulla, mentre magari dopo qualche decina di minuti tutto funzia ene.ho chiamato telecom e per lore va tutto bene.penso sia un problema di software perche sulla stessa maqcchina ho installato windows e con win ffunzia tutto bene.
<krabador> peppe7, con tutti i browser installati ?
<peppe7> si
<peppe7> firefox e chrome
<krabador> peppe7, hai la possibilità di provare con cavo lan ?
<peppe7> krabador, si
<krabador> peppe7, prova
<peppe7> ok allora aspetto la prossima volta che fa le bizze, perche adesso funziona.
<peppe7> krabador, sto provando a fare il backup,ma mi da errore,Errore nel creare la directory: Permesso negato,sto provando a farlo su un disco esterno formattato, ext4,
<krabador> "sto provando a fare il backup" ---> come ?
<peppe7> krabador, con l'applicazione di default su ubuntu
<peppe7> "backup"
<krabador> sudo mkdir /percorso/della/cartella
<krabador> prova a selezionarla poi da archiviazione, nel software
<peppe7> ok grazie
#ubuntu-it 2017-05-08
<Mr_Pan> giuseppe__, ciao
<Cyanog> salve
<Mr_Pan> Cyanog, salve
<Carlin0> !ciao | Cyanog
<ubot-it> Cyanog: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Cyanog> quando voglio cambiare tema e provo a mettere i comandi da terminale mi esce questa scritta sduo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Cyanog> no scusa ho sbagliato
<Carlin0> poche idee molto confuse
<linux_S> ciao
<joke2k> Ciao a tutti
<joke2k> sono Zesty, ho un problema legato agli OnlineAccounts ed Evolution
<joke2k> *sono SU Zesty
<joke2k> in pratica Evolution da solo non riesce a leggersi l'account google registrato negli OnlineAccounts, inoltre se provo a configurarlo manualmente mi si impalla dopo che inserisco la password per l'autorizzazione sul popup di google
<Carlin0> joke2k, su che pc hai installato ? che cpu ha ? quanta ram ? che scheda video ?
<Carlin0> cmq zesty ha un mare di problemi
<joke2k> Carlin0: grazie della risposta, il pc e' un fisso con un i7 e 8gb di ram
<joke2k> non dovrebbero esserci problemi di risorse
<Carlin0> quindi non mancano le risorse
<joke2k> ero rimasto sorpreso, montando la zesty, che tutto girava a meraviglia
<Carlin0> eh ma zesty è stata rilasciata molto immatura
<Carlin0> IMHO
<joke2k> per due giorni, nel ripristinare il mio ambiente di sviluppo, non ho incontrato rogne
<joke2k> XD
<joke2k> ora questa cosa degli onlineaccounts... ridicola
<Carlin0> per il resto , non ho mai usato evolution quindi non lo conosco preferisco thunderbird
<joke2k> inizialmente volevo solo integrare gnome-calendar con i calendari su google
<joke2k> poi per farlo era necessario evolution
<joke2k> ... et voila'.. mi ritrovo come al solito ad inseguire il filo d'arianna
<SDM1803> Buonasera. Skype per ubuntu 17.04?
<compaq222> Ciao a tutti
<compaq222> Qualcuno può aiutarmi con un dual boot
<Carlin0> !qualcuno | compaq222
<ubot-it> compaq222: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Carlin0> !qualcuno | compaq222
<ubot-it> compaq222: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<EtherNet> ciao
#ubuntu-it 2017-05-09
<sombi> hola caaaaaaaapoooooos
<sombi> nesesito ubuntu alguien lo tiene
<kalurass> ciao a tutti
<kalurass> qualcuno in linea?
<fabiox> salve a tutti. chiedo cortesemente supporto poichè ho il problema seguente: vecchio PC intel x86  con al momento intallato ubuntu 10.10 perfettamente funzionanate. Quando però provo a far girare una live di versioni più recenti di ubuntu xfce o mate dalla 16 in poi la live non riesce a partire e quindi non posso installare la nuova release. Compare
<fabiox>  una schermata blu che menziona un problema con x server e poi l'unica azione che posso fare è vedere il log. qualcuno sa come aiutarmi ? il mio scopo è quello di far partire lainstallare una versione più recente. Faccio presente che la stessa procedura, la stessa immagine (per es. ubuntu mate 16.4) su un altro PC funziona correttamente. grazie in
<fabiox> anticipo live e poi
<Carlin0> fabiox, fornisci caratteristiche del pc come cpu ram e scheda video
<Mr_Pan> fabiox, vecchio pc quanto vecchio   ? 32 o 64 bit   ?  nel caso sei certo di avere scaricato la versione corretta ?  di quanta RAM disppone )
<fabiox> vecchio di almeno 10 anni. 32 bit con ram 2G. si la versione è corretta e su un altro PC il tutto funziona correttamente sia da DVD che da USB boot
<Mr_Pan> fabiox, con quel tipo di hw e quantita di RAM ti consiglio di utulizzare Lubuntu o Xubuntu piu leggeri
<Mr_Pan> sempre nella versione 32 bit ovviamente
<Carlin0> ma sarebbe bene sapere il modello esatto di cpu e scheda video
<Carlin0> visto che il problema è con X
<Mr_Pan> gia
<fabiox> scusa non ho specificato. ho provato con molte versioni ubuntu XFCE ma anche LUBUNTU e ubuntu mate
<Mr_Pan> fabiox, [11:30:45] <Carlin0> ma sarebbe bene sapere il modello esatto di cpu e scheda video
<fabiox> al momento non ho info su scheda video ma cerchero di recuperarla
<Carlin0> e la cpu
<fabiox> scusate sono nuovo all'uso di IRC. come faccio a ritornare su questo thread/argomento una volta che avrò recuperato le info mancanti?
<Carlin0> come ci sei arrivato ora fabiox , non è detto che trovi le stesse persone
<fabiox> ok. quindi il gruppo IRC è come se fosse una "stanza" tematica
<fabiox> un ultima info: quali comandi da terminale suggerite per recuperare info rilevanti per config hardware?(scheda video, cpu etc )
<Mr_Pan> sudo lshw
<fabiox> Grazie Mr_Pan
<Ubuntu-nuovo> ciao a tutti
<Ubuntu-nuovo> chiedo per favore se posso installare ubuntu 17.04 su un netbook acer con 2 Giga di RAM
<Mr_Pan> Ubuntu-nuovo, con quel tipo di hw e quantita di memoria meglio se installi Lubuntu o Xubuntu sono piu leggeri
<Ubuntu-nuovo> Ubuntu 14.10 mi girava bene
<Ubuntu-nuovo> pensi che ci sia poca differenza di pesantezza con il 17.04?
<Mr_Pan> Ubuntu-nuovo, tu hai chiesto io ti ho risposto poi sei libero di fare come credi .
<Ubuntu-nuovo> sono d'accordo
<Ubuntu-nuovo> non voglio contraddirti
<Mr_Pan> Ubuntu-nuovo, lubuntu/xubuntu sono sempre alla versione 17.04 cambia solo il DE e relative richieste HW
<Ubuntu-nuovo> tutt'altro
<Ubuntu-nuovo> ok
<Ubuntu-nuovo> grazie
<Mr_Pan> Ubuntu-nuovo, tranquillo .. non e' che devi compiarci ... io ti ho detto la mia sulla base delle esperienze dirette (ho anche un cer one netbook 2 GB a casa)
<Mr_Pan> *compiacermi
<Ubuntu-nuovo> siccome ho attualmente installato win 7 starter
<Mr_Pan> si conosco ...
<Ubuntu-nuovo> lo vorrei installare in dual boot
<Ubuntu-nuovo> posso farlo giusto?
<Mr_Pan> certo
<Mr_Pan>  Ubuntu-nuovo in fase di instalalzione devi selezionare opzione  Installa di fianco a Windows  o simile ..
<Ubuntu-nuovo> mi puoi consigliare un programma per effettuare il dual boot?
<Mr_Pan> Ubuntu-nuovo, la normale installazione di Ubuntu ... si fa da li ...
<Mr_Pan> Ubuntu-nuovo, mai fatto prima?  Magari leggi on line o fatti aiutare non veorrei mai che cancellasi inavvetitamente tutto ...
<Mr_Pan> Ubuntu-nuovo, ci sei ancora?
<roby71> buongoiorno,
<roby71> sono finalmente riuscito a utilizzare ubuntu su pc vecchio, senza installarlo, ma quando prima di caricare ubuntu il pc da
<roby71> tutta una serie di errori.... se a quel punto premo piu volte tasto invio allora riesco ad entrare in Ubuntu
<roby71> sapete per quale motivo ?
<Carlin0> roby71, di che pc parliamo ? che cpu ha ? quanta ram ? che scheda vide ? e infine ... che errori da ?
<roby71> ad esempio uno dei errori è : scsi host2:runtime PM trying ........---is not active
<roby71> acer
<roby71> core due process
<roby71> 1,66 ghz 2mb ram
<roby71> ho messo ubuntu 32 bit come mi avevi consigliato tu, carlin0
<roby71> NO SCUSA  ho installato LUBUNTU
<Carlin0> riesci a fare una foto alla schermata degli errori ?
<roby71> si
<roby71> ma non si legge bene
<roby71> come faccio ad inviarla ?
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<roby71> http://prntscr.com/f5t5xc
<roby71> qiuesta è un errore
<Mr_Pan> roby71, sicuro che se lasci andare da solo (senza dare invio) si blocca ?!   secondo me parte lo stesso .. .
<marcy> buongiorno, da 2 giorni mi si blocca il pannello
<Mr_Pan> marcy, che pannello ...
<Mr_Pan> !dettagli | marcy
<ubot-it> marcy: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<roby71> http://prntscr.com/f5t6pz
<roby71> ho provato a lasciar scorrere gli errori....ma si pianta
<roby71> e devo spegnere il pc
<Mr_Pan> roby71, la seconda foto non sono errori
<roby71> ahhh
<marcy> sto usando Ubuntu Mate 17.04 e sul Desktop ho 2 Pannelli, entrambi in basso. quello più in basso (dove c'è il menu) mi si blocca. l'unico modo di sbloccarlo è mettere in alto e nuovamente in basso il secondo e fare la stessa cosa col primo
<roby71> ora provo a riavviarlo senza premere INVIO
<Mr_Pan> e fai una foto quando si pianta come dici
<marcy> ecco la foto
<roby71> ad esmpio ora è in loop su qs messaggio:
<marcy> come la carico?
<roby71> UBUNTU CD IMAGE AUTOMATIC SIGNING KEY <CDIMAGE@UBUNTU.COM>
<roby71> per me è arabo qs roba
<roby71> ora si p sbloccato dal loop
<roby71> pero non da piu errore ...c'è una sfilza di scritte sul monitor con scritto a sinistra OK e a destra "Started e..... altre istruzioni"
<marcy> http://i.imgur.com/M0HxGSi.png
<Mr_Pan> roby71, lascialo andare ... vedi che non é bloccato ..
<Mr_Pan> sta caricando il sistema ...
<roby71> ma
<roby71> se lo dici tu mi fido
<marcy> vedete? ho 2 pannelli, in quello sopra c'è La chat di Ubuntu. In quello sotto il menu ecc ecc
<marcy> mi si blocca quello di sotto
<roby71> non ci posso credere
<roby71> eiiii è partito da se dopo 5 minuti che frullava
<roby71> adesso riprobpvo...
<roby71> adesso domanda ancora piu difficle :-)
<roby71> quando accendo il portatile...
<roby71> il pc dopo poco iniziata ad emettere un cicalino, tipo beep beep, e smette solo quando premo F2 per andare nel bios
<roby71> secondo voi perche ?
<marcy> ragazzi avete visto l'immagine?
<Mr_Pan> roby71, quanto é vecchio il pc  ?
<Mr_Pan> roby71, probabilmente (99%) batteria tampone scarica ...
<Carlin0> marcy, no
<marcy> io ho questi 2 pannelli http://imgur.com/a/mJNtx
<rocconazionale> salve problema di bug su ubuntu mate
<marcy> è quello di sotto che "mi fa i capricci"
<roby71> Mr_pan ma è attaccato alla corrente
<roby71> pc ha 10 anni circa
<Mr_Pan> roby71, non vuol dire la batteria tampone "tiene su" la configurazione del BIOS per quello suona e devi entrare con F" .. la rigenera in quel momento e parte
<Mr_Pan> roby71, qua pero siamo off topic
<roby71> ok
<roby71> quindi
<roby71> non posso farci niente ?
<roby71> lo lascio cosi ?
<Mr_Pan> roby71, devi passare in #ubuntu-it-chat
<Carlin0> roby71, appunto in 10 anni la batteria si può essere scaricata
<Mr_Pan> roby71, vedi da internet se la batteria e' accessibile e come eventualmente sostituirla
<roby71> ok grazoie1000 per adesso, ora devo andare, grazie ancora
<roby71> p.s. ma no, lascia quella batteria, tanto no mi interessa la batteria nuova, vado con corrente e via.  grzzz
<roby71> ciaoo
<Mr_Pan> roby71, batteria interna non la batteria del portatile
<Mr_Pan> roby71, ciao
<Carlin0> quella della scheda madre
<marcy> come posso risolvere?
<Carlin0> marcy, mi spiace non uso mate
<marcy> ma è lo stesso di Ubuntu 16.10 uff
<marcy> funziona uguale
<Mr_Pan> marcy, io uso xubuntu ...
<Carlin0> la 17.04 è altamente instabile
<marcy> ok, ma c'è un modo per ricaricare il pannello?
<marcy> un modo più veloce
<marcy> tipo che ne so... mettere tra i programmi preferiti: kill panel, restart panel. o robe simili
<marcy> perché alla fine il pannello funziona se faccio quel "trucchetto" di cui ho parlato prima. però sarebbe meglio che ci fosse qualcosa di più automatico
<Carlin0> che trucchetto marcy ?
<roccosiffredi> ragazzi e ragazze ho un problema con un sito che ubuntu no mi vuole aprire
<roccosiffredi> che fare neanche da terminale apre
<Mr_Pan> roccosiffredi, magari se ci dici quale sito ...
<Mr_Pan> roccosiffredi, e non e' ubuntu che non apre il sito al limite il browser ...
<Mr_Pan> roccosiffredi, e magari devi venire nell altro chan #ubuntu-it-chat
<marcy> clicco col destro sul pannello superiore e poi nelle proprietà-Orientamento metto: Alto e poi Basso. così i 2 pannelli vengono invertiti. a questo punto posso fare la stessa cosa con l'altro pannello e riprende a funzionare
<Carlin0> marcy, apri un terminale e scrivi
<Carlin0> marcy, sudo apt install pastebinit
<marcy> in pratica inverto i 2 pannelli e poi li inverto di nuovo. così il primo pannello si sblocca
<marcy> a che serve sudo apt install pastebinit ?
<marcy> cosa installa
<Carlin0> marcy, fai come ti pare
<marcy> ho solo chiesto cosa installa
<marcy> lo faccio, ma vorrei sapere a che serve
<marcy> installato, e ora?
<marcy> https://thepasteb.in/p/pghQmYv52GvIR
<Carlin0> marcy, sudo apt update && sudo apt -y dist-upgrade
<Carlin0> marcy, avvisa quando ha finito
<marcy> fatto
<Carlin0> finito ?
<marcy> sì
<Carlin0> marcy, sudo apt update | pastebinit
<Carlin0> marcy, posta il link che esce
<marcy> https://thepasteb.in/p/pghQmYvXOzMsR
<Carlin0> 15:39:48<Carlin0> marcy, posta il link che esce
<marcy> fatto
<Carlin0> mi sa che non ci capiamo , meglio lasciare perdere
<marcy> ma te l'ho postato
<marcy> mi esce questo
<marcy> https://thepasteb.in/p/Y6hkMrN1Z2OH7
<marcy> non mi si apre nessun sito, se è quello che intendevi dire
<Carlin0> deve uscire un link ubuntu
<Carlin0> non altro
<Carlin0> incolla qui la risposta del terminale
<marcy> ma te l'ho incollato 2 volte...
<Mr_Pan> [15:44:52] <marcy> https://thepasteb.in/p/Y6hkMrN1Z2OH7
<Carlin0> 15:46:24<Carlin0> deve uscire un link ubuntu
<Carlin0> 15:46:30<Carlin0> non altro
<marcy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24542955/
<marcy> questo?
<Carlin0> esatto
<Carlin0> marcy, ls -a | pastebinit
<marcy> fatto
<Carlin0> il link ..
<marcy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24542975/
<marcy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24542975/
<Carlin0> marcy, ls -a .config/ | pastebinit
<marcy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24542988/
<Carlin0> marcy, ls -a .config/mate/ | pastebinit
<marcy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24542991/
<Carlin0> marcy, rm -rf .config/mate
<Carlin0> e poi riavvia
<marcy> fatto
<marcy> riavvio?
<Carlin0> si prova
<EtherNet> che pazienza! =)
<Mr_Pan> non torna ...
<Carlin0> vuol dire #tuttapost
<Carlin0> lol
<marcy> non è cambiato nulla
<marcy> a, no spetta qualcosa è cambiato, lo carica ma non subito
<Carlin0> eeeh mi spiace marcy io ci ho provato ma non conosco mate , non lo uso ... cerca le conf nella home e  rasale
<salvatore> https://www.facebook.com/AnonymousSardegnaUfficiale/?fref=ts
<marcy> lo carica ma ci mette un po'
<salvatore> questo sono io no fate altre verifiche ip che e peggio
<Carlin0> marcy, quindi è a posto ?
<salvatore> faccio parte di anonymous italia dal 2008
<marcy> sembra
<marcy> però è strano non venga caricato immediatamente
<Carlin0> salvatore, ma chi se ne frega di chi fai parte
<salvatore> mi piace ubuntu ma uso backbox
<salvatore> che e meglio per attacchi ai siti
<Carlin0> !chat | salvatore
<ubot-it> salvatore: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<marcy> provo a riavviare
<marcy> probabilmente ci mette un po' a caricare, ma non resta bloccato come prima
<marcy> forse
<marcy> ho "risolto"  il pannello. per qualche motivo se avvio chrome e poi lo chiudo mi si sblocca il pannello
<Carlin0> marcy, ho paura che dipenda anche dalle risorse del tuo pc
<Mr_Pan> marcy, probabilmente Firefox o altri programmi aperti sul pannello"alto"  fanno si che il pannello "basso" sia bloccato
<Mr_Pan> marcy, oppure come dice Carlin0 --- pc con poche risorse
<marcy> ma se faccio tipo nei programmi preferiti: kill chrome ?
<marcy> se metto all'avvio kill chrome ?
<Carlin0> marcy, ma chrome mica si avvia da solo
<marcy> sì ma ho notato che si sblocca avviando e chiudendo chrome
<marcy> quindi ho pensato che se faccio kill anche se non è in esecuzione...
<Carlin0> marcy, hai dei preferiti su chrome ?
<marcy> sì
<Carlin0> eh se no provavamo a rasare le impostazioni
<Carlin0> boh è qualche conf nella home che crea pasticcio
<marcy> RISOLTO! Ho messo in avvio: killall chrome
<marcy> ora però vorrei sapere perché ahaha
<marcy> ho risolto così http://i.imgur.com/AQUGl0Y.png
<marcy> qualcuno mi sa spiegare perché anche se Chrome non è tra i programmi che si avviano in automatico al Login se inserisco killall chrome all'avvio mi si sblocca il pannello?
<Carlin0> hai qualche conf incasinata marcy
<gigirock> marcy, cancella la conf di chrome dal tui utente
<gigirock> tuo
<marcy> però funziona, questo è l'importante
<gigirock> eh marcy noi siam perfezionisti
<Carlin0> e si ma non ha senso che tu debba killare un programma che non dovrebbe avviarsi da solo
<marcy> e come si fa?
<gigirock> marcy, nella tua home ci sono diverse dir che hanno nome che inizia con .
<marcy> ok fatto
<marcy> ci sono
<marcy> dove sta la conf di chrome?
<gigirock> dovresti averne una .config
<gigirock> entra in quella e poi fai ls
<Carlin0> .config/google-chrome
<marcy> ok
<marcy> è vuota
<Carlin0> ma perdi i preferiti
<gigirock> ma tu hai google-chrome o chromium ?
<marcy> chrome
<marcy> però chrome beta
<Carlin0> beta ?
<marcy> sì
<gigirock> eh che roba e' eta-beta
<marcy> versione beta per linux
<Carlin0> usa lo stable non il beta
<Carlin0> per forza incasinate tutto
<marcy> vabbè lascio il killall chrome. non ho più tempo
<marcy> l'importante è il fine
<gigirock> lol ,
<gigirock> marcy, baci e abbracci
<marcy> ciao ciao lol
<Carlin0> marcy, dpkg -l | grep chrome
<marcy> devo andare al lavoro... se così funziona ha poca importanza
<marcy> ne riparleremo
<gigirock> marcy, il fine giustifica i mezzi
<marcy> infatti
<marcy> ciao ragazzi. grazie :-)
<Mr_Pan>  1Gbps simmetrico ... sbav
<sansottas> buongiorno ho installato ubuntu su pen drive tramite unetboot ma il boot del mio hp g5 250 non mi rileva il sistema operativo
<sansottas> son gia entrato nel bios e ho dato precedenza a usb rispetto al hd
<sansottas> ho anche disabilitato l'avvio sicuro
<sansottas> ma niente,è forse hp che crea problemi? non so che altro fare
<Carlin0> sansottas, hai windows ?
<sansottas> ho windows 10
<sansottas> pro
<sansottas> il pc è nuovo
<Carlin0> metti la iso su usb con rufus
<Carlin0> e disabilita il fast boot da windows
<sansottas> ok...
<sansottas> se non c'è altro ti dico grazie e vado via
<Carlin0> unetbootin è buggato
<sansottas> ah ecco...
<sansottas> ok
<sansottas> ma con rufus posso fare installazione permanente?
<Carlin0> no
<sansottas> peccato... allora non va bene sta soluzione
<Carlin0> cmq devi vedere su windows se è attivo il fast boot
<Carlin0> potrebbe essere anche quello
<sansottas> mmm... è vero... ora lo disattivo
<sansottas> si è attivo cmq
<sansottas> ciao a dopo
<Carlin0> quindi quando tu pensi di spegnare in  realtà sospendi solo
<scott78> Buon pomeriggio a tutti ho un grave problema con Xubuntu 16.04.2 nn riesco a loggarmi inserisco la password schermata nera e ricompare la schermata iniziale di login
<scott78> chi mi può aiutare?
<f843d0> scott78: scheda video Nvidia?
<scott78> no ATI
<scott78> scheda video Ati radeon hd3650 e un notebook
<f843d0> scott78: da quando è apparso questo problema?
<scott78> da stamattina
<f843d0> scott78: l'ha sempre fatto?
<scott78> avevo effettuato l'accesso ma poi il pc era completamente bloccato
<scott78> no mai
<f843d0> scott78: segnala qualcosa che può inquadrare meglio il problema. Aggiornamenti? Installazioni? Manovre particolari?
<scott78> ho provato ha fare CTRL + f1 e riseco a entrarre ma poi nn so andare avanti
<scott78> aggiornamenti no cercavo di installare un tema e si bloccato tutto
<f843d0> scott78: e come installavi?
<f843d0> E al massimo avrai fatto Ctrl + Alt + F1
<scott78> stavo copiando una cartella su usr/share credo
<scott78> scusa esatto si Ctrl + Alt+ f1
<gigirock> scott78: un
<scott78> dimmi gigirock
<gigirock> Metodo molto drastico è quello di rinominare la .config nella tua home
<scott78> gigirock come
<scott78> gigirock come si fa?
<gigirock> Se hai aperto il terminale come root .....
<scott78> sono entrato con Ctrl + Alt + f1
<gigirock> scott78: da quanto è installato quel ubuntu ?
<scott78> appena e uscito il 16.04 se nn sara stato aprile o maggio 2016
<gigirock> Ah ok allora sappi che le configurazioni precedenti andranno perse...
<scott78> ok l'importante e che riesca ha entrare per salvare i dati poi posso anche reinstallarlo
<f843d0> scott78: allora per quello basta una live
<gigirock> Ecco
<scott78> ha capisco
<gigirock> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato, avviate il CD alternate e selezionate "Rescue a broken system"
<scott78> queato e per la live giusto
<gigirock> scott78: usi la live e salvi i dati poi procedi al ripristino
<scott78> nn credo di averla adesso sinceramente
<scott78> il primo metodo che mi descrivevi prima
<gigirock> scott78: potresti perdere dati e configurazioni precedenti
<scott78> ok allora vado con la live.....
<gigirock> Meglio
<scott78> come sarebbe la procedura??? vado di usb e poi come se lo dovessi installare e scelgo ripristino?
<gigirock> !rirpristino | scott78
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'rirpristino'
<gigirock> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato, avviate il CD alternate e selezionate "Rescue a broken system"
<scott78> ok adesso c provo
<scott78> gigirock scusami ma sulla live di xubuntu non la vedo la voce rescue a brocken
<gigirock> Il cd alternate non è il cd di installazione scott78
<scott78> haaa ecco
<scott78> dove posso trovarlo scusami?
<gigirock> !alternate
<ubot-it> Il CD Alternate fornisce installazione testuale e supporta più hardware: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04/release/. A partire da Quantal 12.10 il CD Alternate non è più supportato, per una installazione testuale ti consigliamo di usare la versione Server e poi installare il pacchetto ubuntu-desktop
<gigirock> Lol
<gigirock> Aspe
<scott78> ok
<gigirock> Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione - Wiki di ubuntu-it http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<gigirock> scott78: qui trovi la procedura giusta....
<gigirock> Si fa con la live...
<scott78> gigirock quindi non con il cd alternate
<gigirock> Esatto scott78
<scott78> ok ci sto provando
<tizio_25> salve, ho appena installato ubuntu 17.04. I video di instagram e forse altri non partono
<scott78> gigirock nn mi da la voce ripristino su installazione mi da o Elimina ubuntu e reinstalla cancellando tutto o cancella disco e installa xubuntu
<f843d0> scott78: può succedere se il sistema di partenza era di versione differente
<scott78> ha ecco.... quindi cosa mi dici di fare scaricare la nuova 16.04.02 e riprovare?
<f843d0> scott78: se è solo per salvare i dati, avvia la live "Prova Ubuntu senza installare"
<f843d0> scott78: quindi, apri la tua partizione di installazione di *buntu dalla live, e hai accesso a tutti i dati
<scott78> si ma come nn mi fa entrare vedo la cartella home ma nn posso copiare niente
<f843d0> scott78: avevi criptato il disco?
<scott78> no
<f843d0> scott78: dove sei adesso?
<scott78> sulla live come se la sto provando
<f843d0> scott78: apri un terminale
<f843d0> scott78: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<f843d0> scott78: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<scott78> ok
<scott78> fatto
<f843d0> scott78: riporta qui il link prodotto dal secondo comando
<scott78> f843d0 ok fatto
<scott78> nn mi ha dato un link
<scott78> un attimo
<scott78> come si fanno i simoli sulla tastiera prima di pastebinit
<scott78> sono su due pc differenti
<f843d0> scott78: entra qui dal PC che non funziona, e usa copia incolla
<f843d0> scott78: tanto, per andare avanti, serve la connettività, puoi aprire la chat in un browser
<f843d0> scott78: se non hai internet, fai in modo di averlo
<scott78> ok arrivo
<scott78B> f843d0 eccomi
<scott78B> mi puoi rimandare i comandi
<f843d0> 19:07:05< f843d0> scott78: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<scott78B> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24543915/
<f843d0> scott78B: sudo mount | pastebinit
<scott78B> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24543923/
<f843d0> scott78B: ls media/xubuntu/d5ddcddd-b5b5-423c-b554-16e08f60a9b3 | pastebinit
<scott78B> mi ha dato qusto http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24543938/
<scott78B> ops questo
<f843d0> scott78B: ls /media/xubuntu/d5ddcddd-b5b5-423c-b554-16e08f60a9b3 | pastebinit
<scott78B> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24543949/
<f843d0> scott78B: ls /media/xubuntu/d5ddcddd-b5b5-423c-b554-16e08f60a9b3/home | pastebinit
<scott78B> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24543952/
<f843d0> scott78B: quella è la tua vecchia home
<f843d0> scott78B: se vuoi salvare qualcosa, la prendi da li. Poi non so se salvavi altrove.
<f843d0> scott78B: se non fosse chiaro, il tuo "vecchio" root file system è in /media/xubuntu/d5ddcddd-b5b5-423c-b554-16e08f60a9b3
<scott78B> si e quella
<gigirock> Salva scott78B
<scott78B> f843d0 mi da @failed to open directory@
<f843d0> scott78B: ma chi...
<scott78B> Error opening directory '/media/xubuntu/d5ddcddd-b5b5-423c-b554-16e08f60a9b3/home/asot78': Permission denied.
<f843d0> scott78B: ho chiesto _chi_... in seguito a quale operazione esce questo messaggio...
<scott78B> provo a aprire la cartella home
<f843d0> scott78B: a me sembra di essere preciso, è tanto chiedere di fare altrettanto?
<f843d0> scott78B: come la apri 'sta cartella home. *chi* parla?
<scott78B> ha ecco...... come faccio a entrare allora con la mia password
<f843d0> scott78B: no, ancora non ci siamo capiti...
<f843d0> scott78B: con quale metodo hai provato ad accedere e hai ottenuto Error opening directory '/media/xubuntu/d5ddcddd-b5b5-423c-b554-16e08f60a9b3/home/asot78': Permission denied.
<scott78B> infatti
<scott78B> cercando di aprire la cartella home
<f843d0> scott78B: cosa hai scritto sul terminale / quale programma stai usando / stai usando l'interfaccia grafica. Dettagli, altrimenti non fate capire una mazza
<scott78B> si interfaccia grafica
<f843d0> scott78B: eh, non farlo
<scott78B> ok scusami nn sono molto esperto
<f843d0> scott78B: dpkg -l | grep nautilus | pastebinit
<scott78B> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24544005/
<f843d0> scott78B: dpkg -l | grep thunar | pastebinit
<scott78B> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24544009/
<f843d0> scott78B: in un terminale: sudo thunar
<f843d0> scott78B: quindi, dall'interfaccia, prova a riaccedere alla tua vecchia home
<morgana> ciao, ho provveduto a scaricare ubuntu ma quando apro il programma mi fornisce unicamente l'opzione per masterizzare su cd, io invece vorrei salvare su chiavetta, come devo fare?
<scott78B> sul interfaccia grafica che si e aperta all-interno di asot78 ci sono solo 2 file
<f843d0> morgana: dipende dal sistema operativo in uso. Quale sarebbe?
<morgana> io usa vista
<f843d0> morgana: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<morgana> grazie!!! gentilissimo!!
<f843d0> scott78B: non ti torna?
<scott78B> no
<f843d0> scott78B: il tuo sistema è quello. Quello che è successo, non se ne può avere idea
<morgana> perdonatemi io sono veramente neofita...devo o non devo scaricare rufus?
<f843d0> scott78B: il tuo utente era asot78, e io non sono Giucas Casella, non potevo sapere il tuo nome utente. Magari non salvavi nella Home.
<f843d0> scott78B: o più probabile, hai fatto un macello colossale installando il tuo agognato tema
<scott78B> f843d0 vuoi dirmi che nn ce pi niente
<f843d0> scott78B: ls -alh /media/xubuntu/d5ddcddd-b5b5-423c-b554-16e08f60a9b3/home/asot78 | pastebinit
<f843d0> morgana: li sai aprire i link web?
<scott78B> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24544055/
<f843d0> scott78B: sudo ls -alh /media/xubuntu/d5ddcddd-b5b5-423c-b554-16e08f60a9b3/home/asot78 | pastebinit
<scott78B> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24544067/
<f843d0> scott78B: ah ecco...
<f843d0> 19:05:07< f843d0> scott78: avevi criptato il disco?
<f843d0> 19:05:20< scott78> no
<f843d0> scott78B: dovresti rispondere con un po' più di cognizione di causa
<f843d0> scott78B: hai criptato il disco, quindi non si riesce da live
<scott78B> scusa ma cryptndo il disko solitamente mi dovrebbe chiedere 2 password
<f843d0> scott78B: devi sistemare da dentro il sistema, o farti la copia dei dati da terminale da sistema
<scott78B> e come se nn riesco a entrare...
<f843d0> scott78B: a parte che su tty entri, ed è possibile
<f843d0> scott78B: altrimenti vedi cosa ti dice: sudo ecrypts-recover-private
<scott78B> da qui dal terminale.. o devo riavviare
<f843d0> scott78B: dal terminale in live
<scott78B> command not found
<f843d0> scott78B: sudo apt-get install -y ecryptfs-utils
<scott78B> o devo fare Ctrl  alt f1
<f843d0> scott78B: sudo apt-get install -y ecryptfs-utils
<scott78B> fatto
<f843d0> scott78B: sudo ecrypts-recover-private
<scott78B> command not found
<f843d0> scott78B: sudo ecryptfs-recover-private
<scott78B> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24544134/
<f843d0> scott78B: sudo ecryptfs-recover-private /media/xubuntu/d5ddcddd-b5b5-423c-b554-16e08f60a9b3/home/asot78
<scott78B> INFO: Found [/media/xubuntu/d5ddcddd-b5b5-423c-b554-16e08f60a9b3/home/asot78].
<scott78B> Try to recover this directory? [Y/n]:
<scott78B> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24544152/
<scott78B> do Y
<scott78B> f843d0 devo dare Y   ?
<f843d0> scott78B: eh per forza
<scott78B> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24544178/
<f843d0> scott78B: sudo ls /tmp/ecryptfs.VN6vseRY | pastebinit
<scott78B> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24544183/
<f843d0> scott78B: sudo ls -alRh /tmp/ecryptfs.VN6vseRY | pastebinit
<scott78B> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24544189/
<f843d0> scott78B: sudo ecryptfs-recover-private /media/xubuntu/d5ddcddd-b5b5-423c-b554-16e08f60a9b3/home/.ecryptfs/asot78/.Private
<scott78B> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24544236/
<f843d0> scott78B: sudo mount | pastebinit
<scott78B> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24544249/
<f843d0> scott78B: sudo umount /tmp/ecryptfs.VN6vseRY && sudo ecryptfs-recover-private /media/xubuntu/d5ddcddd-b5b5-423c-b554-16e08f60a9b3/home/.ecryptfs/asot78/
<scott78B> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24544264/
<f843d0> scott78B: sudo ls /tmp/ecryptfs.S2doTHcN | pastebinit
<scott78B> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24544271/
<f843d0> scott78B: boh, non so, ho poca dimestichezza e stima per gli encryptedfs
<f843d0> scott78B: i dati si possono ancora salvare, basta avviare *buntu, passare in tty e usare il terminale per salvare tutto
<scott78B> ok
<scott78B> con quale comando io vorrei spostare tutto sulla partizione @film@
<scott78B> ops salvare tuttto
<f843d0> Non esiste un comando per salvare tutto. Esiste cp, per copiare file. cp -r per copiare directory. Dovrai montare o una partizione di appoggio o un HDD esterno per esempio
<scott78B> ok dai ti ringrazio tanto per il tempo che mi hai dedicato, ma adesso devo propio scappare scusa la mia ignoranza
<scott78B> grazie tante a presto
<scott78B> lo faro magari domani o ] tardi se c 6
<met90> Buonasera
<met90> qualcuno mi può aiutare con un problema su ubuntu?
<Mr_Pan> !qualcuno | met90
<ubot-it> met90: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<met90> come si disinstalla avast da ubuntu? facendo rimuovi da ubuntu software non funziona
<fabiox> Mr_Pan buonasera, ho recuperato i log che oggi mi hai suggerito (comando lshw) per il problema del mancato avvio in live causa X server
<fabiox> ecco qui in allegato se può essere utile. qualcuno mi ha suggerito anche di provare a settare NOMODESET ma non sono sicuro
<fabiox> https://thepasteb.in/p/LghNK6Ml90QIZ
<marcy> Buonasera, più che una domanda è una curiosità sul cestino. Perché dopo aver installato Ubuntu a volte bisogna cambiare i permessi del cestino? Mi spiego meglio. Mi è capitato (raramente e quando Ubuntu è in dual boot con Windows) che una volta terminata l'installazione i file e le cartelle venissero direttamente eliminate senza passare dal cestino
<marcy> . Ho risolto il problema cambiando i permessi perché erano impostati su root
<fabiox> mi permetto di riepilogare qui il problema x cui avevo chiesto il supporto della comunità "chiedo cortesemente supporto poichè ho il problema seguente: vecchio PC intel x86 con al momento installato ubuntu 10.10 perfettamente funzionanate. Quando però provo a far girare una distro live di versioni più recenti tipo per es. ubuntu xfce o mate o lubun
<fabiox> tu dalla 16 in poi la live non riesce a partire e quindi non posso procedere ad installare la nuova release. Compare una schermata blu che menziona un problema con x server (problemi nell’installazione di X server) e poi l'unica azione che posso fare è vedere il log file. qualcuno sa come aiutarmi ? il mio scopo è quello di far partire la live per
<fabiox> installare una versione più recente. Faccio presente che ho buona dimestichezza con le installazioni e che la stessa procedura, la stessa immagine (per es. ubuntu mate 16.4) su un altro PC (non recentissimo) funziona correttamente.
<marcy> fabiox, hai toccato il bios?
<marcy> non è che non rileva il CD perché nel Bios non hai impostato l'avvio dal CD come scelta primaria...
<Mr_Pan> fabiox, metti la live  premi F6 e scegli nomodeset   >>  https://i.stack.imgur.com/X6dvz.png
<fabiox> no marcy.. il problema è completamente diverso e legato a X che non riesce a partire. la stessa procedura , immagine su un altro PC parte in live perfettamente (è un processo che conosco bene, fatto tante volte..:-)
<fabiox> ma devo selez solo nomodeset o anche acpi=off?
<fabiox> è possibile selezionare entrambe le opzioni? come? dalla tua schermata credo se ne possa selezionare una solo alla volta..
<Mr_Pan> fabiox, solo una ... prova nomodeset
<fabiox> grazie davvero Mr_Pan!
<marcy> qualcuno sa rispondere alla mia domanda sul cestino?
<Carlin0> marcy, se il tuo cestino aveva i permessi di root hai fatto pasticci tu
<marcy> no perché ho sempre eseguito l'installazione passo per passo esattamente uguale in tutti i pc in cui ho installato Ubuntu
<marcy> sempre tutto paro paro
<gigirock> da 20 anni uguake
<gigirock> da 20 anni ugualr
<marcy> quindi è impossibile che abbia fatto pasticci io
<gigirock> marcy , se paciocchi i cazzilli poi non dire che #nonvanacazza
<marcy> cosa?
<Carlin0> certo come chrome che si avvia da solo e chissà perchè
<gigirock> marcy, ti propongo il chan ##linux-it li' sono + compassionabili
<marcy> chrome non si avvia da solo, per qualche motivo andava in conflitto col pannello all'avvio. per quanto riguarda il cestino l'installazione è sempre stata fatta in tutti e 3 i pc con lo stesso procedimento
<marcy> sono 2 problemi diversi in 2 pc differenti
<marcy> quello di chrome ha un unico boot, quello del cestino è Win + Ubuntu
<gigirock> marcy, eh win cosa ?
<marcy> Windows 7 + Ubuntu Mate 17.04
<marcy> sempre stesso CD Live, stessa installazione, stesse spunte e stesso procedimento
<gigirock> marcy, l'utente di google e' lo stesso sui due pc ?
<gigirock> Marcy, ma adesso il problema attuale quale e' ?
<marcy> cosa centra l'utente google ora? il fatto che io entri con lo stesso nik non significa nulla...
<gigirock> Marcy, se chrome ha un utente google online applica le impostazioni su tutti i chrome dove viene avviato
<marcy> Ma ora qui non stiamo parlando di google, non mi fate confusione, vi prego
<gigirock> Marcy, ma adesso il problema attuale quale e' ?
<Carlin0> l'insonnia
<marcy> ora stiamo parlando solo di una mia curiosità sul "problema" del root sul Cestino che a volte, nonostante io faccia la stessa installazione (e di questo ne sono super sicuro dato che ho memoria dei passaggi che faccio) a volte capita che il cestino mi si installi col root. Però risolvo sempre cambiando i permessi. volevo sapere perché accade
<gigirock> marcy, intendi dire che solo root puo' scrivere nel cestino ?
<marcy> intendo dire che quando faccio login col mio utente e cerco di eliminare un file per esempio, lo elimina direttamente senza passare dal cestino. avvio il terminale e digito: sudo caja. vado nel percorso del cestino e cambio i permessi da root a utente e problema risolto
<marcy> però non capisco il motivo per cui seppur raramente ciò avvenga
<marcy> una volta sistemato questo problema funziona normalmente.
<gigirock> Marcy succede solo con mate o con altre distro ?
<marcy> con distro a caso, ma è raro, nonostante l'installazione sia paro paro su ogni pc
<marcy> però è ancora un mistero. non ci sono problemi tanto dopo l'installazione risolvo subito. però mi sono sempre chiesto come mai...
<gigirock> Marcy, ci credi o no succede perche' la prima volta che cancelli qualcosa lo fai da una unita' esterna e allora viene assegnato uno username ai file invece di un UID generico
<Carlin0> è un problema di pebkac
<marcy> un problema di che?
<marcy> sempre con CD Live però eh
<gigirock> if .Trash-root is created for the asker's removable disk, some implementations use username instead of the numeric UID.
<marcy> colpa del cd?
<gigirock> praticamente si ma + dell'utente dell'installazione che di solito si chiama ubuntu e poi nel sistema installato non esiste
<marcy> ehmmm ok allora i permessi vanno un po' come dire... a culo XD
<marcy> concedetemela
<gigirock> vanno a escort
<marcy> appunto...
<gigirock> marcy, ma passiamo al problema del chrome che prende iniziative non previste
<marcy> vorrà dire che quando installerò una qualsiasi versione di Ubuntu su un qualsiasi CD prima verificherò la funzionalità del Cestino prima di dare il PC al proprietario...
<Carlin0> marcy, non ci vanno da soli a  escort i permessi , cerca di capirlo
<gigirock> marcy, la prima volta che cancelli lo devi fare con l'utente in home
<marcy> Carlin0, se ti sto dicendo che eseguo sempre la stessa installazione paro paro... fatta sempre allo stesso modo...
<marcy> evidentemente l'installazione prende iniziative, bon
<Carlin0> solo con te ... convinto tu siamo a posto
<gigirock> allora veniamo al problema del chrome , una volta avviato il sistema ps -ea | grep chrome che dice ?
<marcy> risolto con killall chrome all'avvio
<marcy> soluzione più veloce
<marcy> va che è una meraviglia
<gigirock> appunto ma quel chrome si avvia 2ndo me perche' qualche gugol cosa lo avvi
<gigirock> a
<marcy> non so se si avvia visto che non si apre
<marcy> se si avvia però lo fa di "nascosto"
<gigirock> una volta avviato il sistema ps -ea | grep chrome che dice ? marcy
<marcy> uff, mi tocca cambiare postazione...
<gigirock> marcy, un po' di moto......
<marcy> ma perché insistere con Chrome? problema risolto. Il pc non è nemmeno mio, è di mio zio.
<Mr_Pan> marcy, sta bene a t e figurati a noi
<gigirock> marcy, possiamo chiudere il ticket ?
<marcy> il ticket?
<gigirock> si chiudiamo il 'caso'
<marcy> infatti, è da mezz'ora che cercavo di spiegarvelo
<Mr_Pan> fabiox, allora si e' avviato  ?
<marcy> scusate ma sono anche un po' stanco, quindi se funziona così sono contento. non funzionasse cambierebbe tutto...
<gigirock> marcy, Amen
<Mr_Pan> ciao fabiox ...
<marcy> ero qui solo per capire quella cosa sul cestino. grazie di tutto
<Carlin0> marcy, si ma non accetti la spiegazione , quindi tanto vale che non chiedi
<marcy> ma l'ho accettata. ho chiesto, abbiamo risolto
<marcy> i permessi di root sono cambiati grazie al sudo sul terminale. chrome risolto grazie al killall. mi pare risolto no? ho chiesto perché prima non ci arrivavo. ho risolto ancora prima di usare la soluzione consigliata. tutto qui.
<gigirock> Marcy, perche' installi mate ?
<marcy> perché mi ha risolto un sacco di cose nella personalizzazione che con Ubuntu 16.10 non potevo fare
<gigirock> marcy, ubuntu unity intendi ?
<marcy> sì esatto. avevo installato Ubuntu 16.10 con Unity. però mi serviva un ambiente Desktop e ho dovuto installare Gnome Flashback (Compiz) post installazione che non riuscivo a personalizzare esattamente come piaceva a me. Ubuntu non ricordava la posizione dei pannelli. avevo anche altri problemi. Risolti tutti con Ubuntu Mate 17.04
<gigirock> ah ok
<marcy> io volevo fare questo http://i.imgur.com/lLQsQSJ.png
<marcy> solo con Mate ci son riuscito
<marcy> Senza mate per esempio non riuscivo a cambiare certi colori nella barra delle finestre
<Mr_Pan> marcy, a fare cosa ? sono due pannelli normalissimi ...
<gigirock> Mr_Pan, e' il windows....
<marcy> guarda il risultato generale, la somiglianza con Windows
<marcy> solo con Mate sono riuscito a renderlo in tutto e per tutto simile a Windows
<marcy> a occhi inesperti sembra Win 7
<marcy> Dovevo farlo per rendere facile l'uso di Linux a chi ha esperienza solo con Windows. Sul mio Pc l'ho fatto solo per sfizio e perché mi piace così
<marcy> su Ubuntu 16.10 con Gnome Flashback (Compiz) si possono applicare pochissimi temi tra cui Ambiance, che però è poco somigliante a Windows. Inoltre c'era il problema del continuo spostamento del pannello perché Ubuntu "non ricordava" la posizione. Mi ero stufato e quindo ben arrivato Mate
<Carlin0> !chat | marcy
<marcy> dimmi?
<ubot-it> marcy: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<marcy> ho risposto alle domande fatte
<marcy> mi era stato chiesto il motivo dell'installazione di Mate e ho dato la mia spiegazione
#ubuntu-it 2017-05-10
<Mr_Pan> !qaualcuno
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'qaualcuno'
<Mr_Pan> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Mr_Pan> !veggenti
<ubot-it> Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<Mr_Pan> !ciao | u0_a446
<ubot-it> u0_a446: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<RADIO1985> Buona giorno a tutti,ho un problema con il mio Ubuntu che ogni tanto non rileva la mia rete wifi..sapreste dirmi come posso risolvere il problema
<RADIO1985> Ho la versione 16.04lts
<RADIO1985> Vi posto alcuni comandi di diagnosi che ho letto su alcuni forum se possono essere utili
<Mr_Pan> RADIO1985, specifica meglio ... che significa ogni tanto ?
<RADIO1985> Mi si è scollegato
<RADIO1985> Qualcuno saprebbe darmi una mano?
<Mr_Pan> RADIO1985, a che distanza sei dal router/access point ?   ci sono pareti nel mezzo  ?
<RADIO1985> No..sono nella stessa stanza
<lottoale> buongiorno, mi appare questo messaggio di errore.....per ulteriori info richiamere gestore pacchetti richiamabile con click destro o comando terminale apt-get...errore nell'aprire i cake
<RADIO1985> Ma nn lo fa sempre..ogni tanto nn legge la mia rete..ne legge mille altre ma nn la mia..poi dopo vari riavvii o dopo qualche giorno ricomincia a funzionare
<lottoale> di solito questo significa che i pacchetti installati presentano dipendenze irrisolte
<Mr_Pan> !dettagli|lottoale
<ubot-it> lottoale: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<Mr_Pan> lottoale, da console   sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Radio1985> adesso sono collegato via cavo
<lottoale> no, semplicemente in alto a destra mi appare un segnale di fianco al segnale wi-fi, rosso con riga bianca, tutto funziona correttemente ma se clicco sul segnale mi da questo messaggio
<Mr_Pan> [09:56:45] <Mr_Pan> lottoale, da console   sudo apt-get install pastebinit 
<Mr_Pan> Radio1985, da console sudo apt install pastebinit
<lottoale> https://thepasteb.in/p/58hgEBkXP2DTv
<Radio1985> non mi fa fare nulla
<Radio1985> mi dice impossibile aprire il file di blocco
<Mr_Pan> Radio1985, hai il software center aperto  ?
<Radio1985> https://thepasteb.in/p/GZhWkv3zgXWsV
<Radio1985> no
<Mr_Pan> [09:59:22] <Mr_Pan> Radio1985, da console sudo apt install pastebinit 
<Radio1985> l'ho fatto
<Radio1985> mi da il messaggio che ho scritto prima
<Mr_Pan> lottoale, che versione di ubuntu utilizzi  ?
<Radio1985> 16.04 lts
<Mr_Pan> Radio1985, manca il sudo .... leggi bene e copia/incolla
<lottoale> come lo vedo?
<Radio1985> adesso è partito
<Radio1985> ha fatto una serie di check...adesso?
<lottoale> 16-04 LTS
<Mr_Pan> lottoale, da console lsb_release -a
<Mr_Pan> Radio1985, da console     ifconfig | pastebinit
<Mr_Pan> e incolla qui il link
<Radio1985> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24547741/
<Mr_Pan> Radio1985, al momento la wifi non e' collegata ... colelgati e rifai il comando sopra e riposta qui il link
<Radio1985> adesso sono collegato via cavo...proprio perchè non mi legge la mia rete wifi...se scollego il cavo perdo la connessione...il mio problema è che a volte non so come mai non mi legge la mia rete wifi, ne legge altre ma non la mia
<Radio1985> e poi si sistema da solo..magari vado avanti con il cavo per un paio di giorni e poi magicamente riappare la mia rete wifi e navigo tranquillamente
<lottoale> 16.04 lts
<Radio1985> Mr_Pan come posso fare?
<Mr_Pan> Radio1985,  dal gestore delle reti (network manager) puoi inserire a mnao la tua rete
<Mr_Pan> Radio1985, vai sulal configurazione di rete e  aggiungi a mano la tua rete wifi con password e tutto
<Mr_Pan> lottoale, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<lottoale> vabbeh, vado che ho da fare, torno più tardi...
<Radio1985> vediamo se riesco
<Mr_Pan> lottoale, cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<Mr_Pan> lottoale, ciao
<lottoale> dove lo digito?
<Mr_Pan> lottoale, sempre nella console
<lottoale> con sudo davanti o direttamente cos'?
<Mr_Pan> lottoale, se serviva sudo avrei scritto sudo ... posta qui il link
<lottoale> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24547764/
<Mr_Pan> lottoale,  da console      sudo apt update&&sudo apt upgrade -y | pastebinit
<lottoale> https://thepasteb.in/p/qjhLZqy6o9QiB
<Mr_Pan> lottoale, ok hai casini nei sources.list li dobbiamo sistemare
<Mr_Pan> lottoale, da console sudo apt install gedit
<lottoale> E: L'elenco dei pacchetti o il file di stato non può essere letto o aperto.
<Mr_Pan> lottoale, ok allora facciamo diversamente  da console     sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<lottoale> https://thepasteb.in/p/2RhK1M2OMxnc4
<Mr_Pan> lottoale,  ?
<Mr_Pan> [10:27:00] <Mr_Pan> lottoale, ok allora facciamo diversamente  da console     sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list 
<Mr_Pan> non devi metterci pastebinit alla fine... copia e incolla SOLO quello che ti scrivo altrimenti non ne usciamo
<lottoale> https://thepasteb.in/p/oYhlEOV4pmkTZ
<lottoale> ho copiato e incollato così com'è...
<Mr_Pan> lottoale, ma leggi quello che scivo  ? ?    sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list 
<Mr_Pan> lottoale, senza pastebinit ...
<Mr_Pan> lottoale, lo devi copia/incollare nella finestra console ...
<lottoale> io non ho aggiunto niente, ho copiato e incollato...
<Mr_Pan> lottoale, e il link che hai postato da dove lo prendi  ? ?
<lottoale> io ho copiato e incollato ciò che appare sul terminale
<Mr_Pan> lottoale, non devi fare nulla dopo il ocmando che ti ho dato ...
<Mr_Pan> lottoale, dimmi a che punto sei ...
<lottoale> non faccio nulla, la pagina del terminale è come te l'ho inviata, mi chiederebbe di cliccare su qualcosa ( guida-salva-cerca ecc..)
<Mr_Pan> lottoale, allora ricapitoliamo
<Mr_Pan> apri un Teminale console (CTRL+ALT+t)
<Mr_Pan> digita nano /apt/etc/sources.list
<Radio1985> Mr_Pan se stacco il cavo anche se aggiungo manualmente la rete non naviga
<lottoale> ok
<Radio1985> ho dovuto ricaricare la chat perchè non mi funzionava più niente
<Radio1985> mi dava questo messaggio
<lottoale> fatto, mi riappare la stessa schermata di prima
<Mr_Pan> Radio1985, e allora, premettendo che hai configurato correttamente la rete a mano, il problema potrebbe risiedere nel router/access point o nella configurazione della sk wireless
<Radio1985> https://thepasteb.in/p/k5hY9xyy8MBTE
<Radio1985> ma perchè ogni tanto va e ogni tanto no
<Mr_Pan> lottoale, fermo ... ora nella finestra console ... CTRL+k e cancella tutte righe ...
<Radio1985> se ci fosse un problema reale non dovrebbe funzionare mai
<Mr_Pan> Radio1985, ma ora da dove sei  ? via cavo  ?
<Radio1985> si
<lottoale> attenzione modificazione di un file non bloccato controllare i permessi dei...
<Mr_Pan> lottoale, scusa ho dimenticato sudo ... ok ... dai CTRL+x non salvare e poi dai    sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Mr_Pan> Radio1985, sudo lspci | grep Wireless
<Mr_Pan> Radio1985, sudo lspci | grep Wireless | pastebinit
<lottoale> niente dai, ora devo proprio andare, torno piu tardi e riproviamo....scusa ma devo lavorare...
<Radio1985> https://thepasteb.in/p/BghPjYXKz0YiY
<Radio1985> Mr_Pan riesci a leggere quello che mi dice?
<Mr_Pan> Radio1985, si ma non ce nulla spetta
<Radio1985> ok
<Carlin0> Radio1985, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<Radio1985> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24547832/
<Carlin0> product: BCM43225 802.11b/g/n
<Mr_Pan> visto
<Carlin0> !bcm
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<Mr_Pan> Radio1985, da console     sudo apt-get update
<Radio1985> fatto...
<Carlin0> Radio1985, sudo apt install firmware-b43-installer
<Carlin0> e poi riavvia
<Radio1985> ok
<Radio1985> riavio e torno
<Mr_Pan> Radio1985, speriamo con la wifi ...
<Radio1985> speriamo..
<Radio1985> ha finito adesso
<Radio1985> riavvio
<Carlin0> Radio1985, hai installato altri driver ?
<Radio1985> no
<Radio1985> almeno che io sappia no
<Carlin0> ok riavvia
<Radio1985> solo skype
<Radio1985> ma tempo fa non adesso
<Radio1985> Niente raga
<Radio1985> sempre via cavo
<Mr_Pan> Radio1985, ma hai configurato la connessione wi-fi  ?
<Radio1985> si
<Radio1985> ma fino a ieri sera andava
<Carlin0> Radio1985, dpkg -l | bcmwl-kernel-source
<Carlin0> risponde qualcosa ?
<Radio1985> no
<Radio1985> adesso ha scritto
<Radio1985> gdbm fatal:read error
<Carlin0> Radio1985, dpkg -l | grep b43 | pastebinit
<Radio1985> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24547888/
<Carlin0> Radio1985, sudo apt purge b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer
<Carlin0> e dopo
<Radio1985> non so se l'ha fatto
<Carlin0> Radio1985, sudo apt install bcmwl-kernel-source
<Carlin0> aspe
<Carlin0> Radio1985, dpkg -l | grep b43 | pastebinit
<Radio1985> https://thepasteb.in/p/Z4hPlJ1MWk1IG
<Radio1985> quale devo fare???
<Carlin0> Radio1985, hai aperto software center o cose simili ?
<Radio1985> no
<Radio1985> solo chrome e il terminale
<Carlin0> ridai il comando  sudo apt purge b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer
<Carlin0> eh ma sto cacchio di ubuntu cerca aggiornamenti da solo ad ogni avvio
<Radio1985> https://thepasteb.in/p/BghPjYxP52zhY
<Radio1985> stesso errore di prima
<Carlin0> Radio1985, sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Carlin0> e dopo
<Carlin0> sudo apt purge b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer
<Radio1985> ok
<Radio1985> dopo il primo comando mi da questo
<Radio1985> radio@radio-eME728:~$ sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Radio1985> rm: impossibile rimuovere '/var/lib/dpkg/lock': File system in sola lettura
<Carlin0> Radio1985, riavvia
<Radio1985> ok
<RADIO1985> Ragazzi non si riavvia più
<RADIO1985> Ora sono con il cell
<RADIO1985> Come faccio ad allegarvi una foto della schermata che mi esce?
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Mr_Pan> RADIO1985, fai foto con il cell e caricala su imgur.com
<Carlin0> RADIO1985, ma se non si avvia il problema è ben + grave
<RADIO1985> http://prntscr.com/f64pmh
<Mr_Pan> niente foto ...
<Mr_Pan> ok ora la vedo
<RADIO1985> Io la vedo se apro il link
<Carlin0> RADIO1985, è un pc nuovo ?
<RADIO1985> No
<Carlin0> quanti anni ha ?
<RADIO1985> Avrà 6/7 anni
<RADIO1985> Ma andava benissimo fino a ieri sera
<RADIO1985> Che devo fare??
<Mr_Pan> RADIO1985, fsck e invio
<Mr_Pan> RADIO1985, ci sono ottime possibilita che il tuo HD stia passando a miglior vita ...
<RADIO1985> Bene
<RADIO1985> Poi che devo fare?
<RADIO1985> Mi dice fsck from until-linux 2.27.1
<Mr_Pan> RADIO1985, hai dato il comando  ?   che e`  successo  ?
<Mr_Pan> deve fare check del disco
<RADIO1985> E ancora (initramfs)_
<Carlin0> RADIO1985, fsck /dev/sda1
<Mr_Pan> RADIO1985, poi fai foto e incolla pls
<RADIO1985> Sono tre pagine
<RADIO1985> Ti mando l'ultima
<Mr_Pan> si
<RADIO1985> http://prntscr.com/f64tqg
<Carlin0> prova a riavviare
<Mr_Pan> RADIO1985, hai riavviato  ?
<RADIO1985> No
<RADIO1985> Come.riavvio?
<RADIO1985> Spegnendo manualmente il PC?
<Mr_Pan> RADIO1985, riavvia il pc -... scrivi  reboot e invio
<RADIO1985> Fatto
<Mr_Pan> RADIO1985, ripartito  ?
<RADIO1985> Forse va..
<Carlin0> RADIO1985, ma hai ubuntu o qualcosa di + leggero ?
<Carlin0> non lo sapremo mai
<Radio1985> ok sono di nuovo da pc
<Radio1985> via cavo
<Radio1985> :D
<Carlin0> ok
<Radio1985> che ansia
<Carlin0> sudo apt purge b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer
<Radio1985> se mi si fotte questo pc sono rovinato...avevo windows e nn si accendeva più..l'ho recuperato installando ubuntu e adesso va come una scheggia
<Carlin0> eh cmq sono segnali che qualcosa sta per accadere
<Radio1985> e se lascio tutto così??
<Radio1985> quando non prende il wifi uso il cavo
<Radio1985> e aspetto che si sistemi da solo..
<Carlin0> Radio1985,  sudo apt purge b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer
<Radio1985> fatto
<Carlin0> aspe ..
<Radio1985> a sto giro ha installato il pacchetto
<Mr_Pan> rimosso ..
<Radio1985> ah ok..
<Radio1985> :D
<Carlin0> Radio1985, sudo apt install bcmwl-kernel-source
<Radio1985> si vede che sono abbastanza ignorante in materia
<Radio1985> fatto
<Radio1985> ti copio quello che mi ha detto?
<Mr_Pan> Radio1985, riavvia il pc
<Radio1985> sicuri???
<Carlin0> ha dato errori Radio1985 ?
<Radio1985> :D
<Radio1985> no
<Carlin0> riavvia
<Radio1985> mi dice 0 aggiornati 0installati 0da rimuovere e 63 non aggiornati
<Carlin0> aspe
<Carlin0> Radio1985, sudo apt -y dist-upgrade
<Carlin0> aggiorniamo tutto
<Radio1985> sto aggiornando il mondo
<Carlin0> 63 pacchetti
<Carlin0> Radio1985, che ubuntu è ?
<Radio1985> 16.04
<Radio1985> lts
<Carlin0> quando ha finito dillo
<Radio1985> ok
<Radio1985> ancora lunga mi sa..
<Carlin0> dipende dal pc e dalla connessione
<Radio1985> 77%
<Carlin0> sei quasi al buono allora
<Radio1985> finito
<Carlin0> Radio1985, sudo apt-get clean && sudo reboot
<Radio1985> sono due comandi giusto?
<Radio1985> o una stringa sola?
<Mr_Pan> una
<Radio1985> ok
<Radio1985> vado
<Radio1985> incrociamo le dita
<Radio1985> rieccomi
<Carlin0> va il wifi ?
<Radio1985> via cavo
<Radio1985> -.-'
<Radio1985> la mia rete ancora nn si vede
<Radio1985> provo a staccare il cavo vediamo cosa cambia
<Mr_Pan> Radio1985, aggiungila a mano al network-manager ..
<Radio1985> niente
<Radio1985> ancora niente wifi
<Radio1985> già fatto
<Radio1985> mi dice che sono collegato
<Radio1985> ma non navigo
<Carlin0> Radio1985, cat /etc/network/interfaces | pastebinit
<Mr_Pan> Radio1985, e allora gia questa info e' divrsa... sei collegato alla wifi ... ma non navighi ...
<Radio1985> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24548190/
<Radio1985> si collega solo se la aggiungo a mano
<Radio1985> ma ti ripeto ieri sera si collegava wifi e navigavo benissimo
<Radio1985> solo che ogni tanto sparisce
<Radio1985> è un problema saltuario
<Radio1985> a volte navigo wifi e a volte non mi trova la rete
<Carlin0> Radio1985, sudo ifconfig | pastebinit
<Radio1985> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24548199/
<Carlin0> Radio1985, sudo iw dev wlp7s0 scan | pastebinit
<Radio1985> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24548205/
<Carlin0> come si chiama la tua rete wifi ?
<Radio1985> Alice-75112221
<Carlin0> Radio1985, viene il dubbio che il problema sia nel router perchè vede 8 reti ma non la tua
<Radio1985> appunto
<Mr_Pan> Radio1985, riavvialo
<Radio1985> però..con il cellulare sono collegato via wifi e navigo
<Mr_Pan> il router
<Radio1985> solo stamattina l'ho riavviato 5 volte
<Carlin0> devo andare
<Radio1985> si devo andare anche io
<Radio1985> inizio il turno tra 20 min
<Mr_Pan> Radio1985, dal cellulare se cerchi la rete riesci  a vederla ?
<Mr_Pan> ok
<Mr_Pan> buon lavoro
<Radio1985> si si
<Radio1985> la vedo enavigo
<Radio1985> grazie mille ragazzi
<Mr_Pan> Carlin0, buon pranzo
<Radio1985> siete sempre disponibilissimi
<Radio1985> buona giornata
<Radio1985> magari ci riproviamo con calma un altra volta
<Radio1985> grazie ancora
<LoZioNe> Ho un problema,ho installato Multisystem sulla mia Debian,(a parte che si è portato dietro Virtualbox non richiesto....ma vabbè,ci impiego poco a farlo sparire...)Ho problemi ad eseguirlo,quando lo lancio mi dice che non sono Amministratore...come posso lanciarlo da Utente normale?
<LoZioNe> Edit: sono diventato Root e mi dice che non sono amministratore...
<Mr_Pan> LoZioNe, sei nel canale sbagliato
<Mr_Pan> LoZioNe, qua si assistono solo ubuntu e derivate ufficiali
<LoZioNe> Mr_Pan,Debian ha le stesse caratteristiche di Ubuntu
<Mr_Pan> LoZioNe, anche VW e Seat montano gli stessi motori ma non puoi far eil tagliando di una golf in un'officina Seat ...
<Mr_Pan> LoZioNe, #debian-it
<LoZioNe> ci sono già sui canali debian-it,ho chiesto anche li e stò aspettando una risposta
<Mr_Pan> LoZioNe, qua non posso aiutarti
<Mr_Pan> !debian
<ubot-it> Ubuntu e Debian sono strettamente connesse. Ubuntu si basa sulle fondamenta dell'architettura e dell'infrastruttura di Debian, con una comunità e un processo di rilascio diversi. Vedere http://www.ubuntu.com/community/ubuntu-and-debian - Ricorda, !Repository di Debian NON dovrebbero essere usati su Ubuntu!
<bino111> salve, ieri ho installato ubuntu 17.04...non riesco a vedere i video di instagram..dovrebbero essere un MP4
<bino111> il formato MP4 non è supportato....c'è qualche alternativa?
<Carlin0> bino111, posta un link di sti video
<bino111> uno a caso...https://www.instagram.com/p/BT5lMrWBJ7y/?taken-by=houseofhighlights&hl=it
<electric> Ciao a tutti
<electric> avrei una domanda riguardo alla verifica delle immagini scaricate di ubuntu.
<bino111> Carlino0, https://www.instagram.com/p/BT5lMrWBJ7y/?taken-by=houseofhighlights&hl=it
<electric> Se volessi verificare la correttezza della iso scaricata su windows mi devo servire solo delle verifica del checksum? E' sufficente?
<Carlin0> !md5 | electric
<ubot-it> electric: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<electric> md5?
<electric> io mi riferisco a questi passaggi
<electric> https://www.ubuntu.com/download/how-to-verify
<Carlin0> leggi la guida
<electric> md5sum ok
<electric> ma se volessi fare una verifica GPG
<electric> su windows
<Carlin0> bino111, apri un terminale e scrivi sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> bino111, dpkg -l | grep vlc | pastebinit
<Carlin0> electric, a che pro ? la iso da problemi ?
<electric> l'unico pro e per essere maggiormente sicuri
<electric> :)
<Carlin0> se è giusto il md5sum vivi tranquillo
<bino111> Carlino0, fatto
<electric> che non sia stata compromessa con codice malevolo
<Carlin0> bino111, posta il link che viene prodotto
<Carlin0> electric, scarica dai server ubuntu
<bino111> Carlino0, Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura
<Carlin0> !download
<ubot-it> download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<Carlin0> bino111, sudo apt install vlc
<Carlin0> e dopo bino111 dai nuovamente
<electric> se clicco su download mi fa scaricare dal garr
<Carlin0> bino111, dpkg -l | grep vlc | pastebinit
<electric> è anche lui un mirror facente parte della rete dei server "certificati" ubuntu?
<Carlin0> electric, garr it è uno dei mirror ufficiali
<electric> ok, grazie
<Carlin0> garr.it è la rete informatica delle università
<Mr_Pan> electric, se scarichi dai siti ufficiali non esiste problema... devi solo controllare md5 per verificare che il download corriponda all'originale
<Carlino0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24548466/
<Carlino0> Ops!!
<electric> Meglio di MD5 credo sia SHA1 e SHA256 .Se quindi il checksum dell'immagine SHA1 o SHA256 è identica vado sul sicuro?
<Mr_Pan> electric, si ...
<Carlin0> prova a vedere se ora vanno i video
<electric> bene, grazie. Scusate la paranoia eccessiva.
<electric> Un'ultima domanda: la versione skype per linux è rimasta sempre quella datata? La 4.3? Webskype funziona su linux?
<bino112> Carlin0, niente
<Carlin0> electric, no ne è stata rilasciata una da poco
<bino112> Carlin0, ora si
<bino112> grazie
<Carlin0> bino112, a posto ?
<bino112> carlin0, si si
<Carlin0> insieme a vlc installa delle librerie che servono per lo streaming
<electric> ok, grazie ancora.
<bino112> però VLC non dovrebbe essere già incorporato?
<Carlin0> bino112, non so da una versione all'altra cambiano cose mettono/tolgono
<bino112> a parte questo, usando il touchpad ho difficoltà con la barra arancione
<Carlin0> qui non so aiutarti
<bino112> tranquillo e grazie
<exodia> buonasera gente
<Mr_Pan> exodia, come si stat a UniSa?
<Mattia> Hi, I need some help
<Guest47880> Hi, I need some help
<michelez> buonasera
<pespe> buonasera
<pespe> avrei bisogno di un aiuto riguardo la configurazione del wifi
<pespe> c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi ?
<f843d0> pespe: la domanda
<pespe> salve ho installato ubuntu studio in un portatile acer aspire 5512 wlmi tutto è ok tranne la wifi, adesso sono collegato con cavo ethernet
<pespe> ho provato con i vari comandi delle guide ma ...
<f843d0> pespe: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<pespe> provo
<pespe> https://thepasteb.in/p/k5hY9xjW6P4tE
<f843d0> pespe: sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<f843d0> pespe: incolla qui il link risultante dal comando
<pespe> You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<f843d0> pespe: sudo lshw | pastebinit
<pespe> You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<f843d0> pespe: sudo lspci -vvv | pastebinit
<pespe> https://thepasteb.in/p/8qhO1o0lGEOT0
<f843d0> pespe: il link restituito. Non è quello
<pespe> si
<f843d0> pespe: no
<pespe> ho fatto copia incolla
<f843d0> pespe: non è paste.ubuntu.com, non hai fatto copia e incolla
<pespe> https://thepasteb.in/p/WnhzOJK43PAtV
<f843d0> pespe: non è nemmeno questo
<pespe> scusami ma ho perso il filo di quello che stiamo facendo
<f843d0> pespe: devi copiare e incollare un link simile a http://paste.ubuntu.com
<f843d0> Che non è thepasteb.in
<pespe> https://thepasteb.in/p/j2hl8WX4R5MIP
<pespe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24550072/
<pespe> ok è questo ?
<pespe> sono ancora collegato ?
<f843d0> pespe: sudo ifconfig -a | pastebinit
<pespe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24550131/
<f843d0> pespe: sudo iwlist scan | pastebinit
<pespe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24550133/
<f843d0> pespe: la tua rete è Telecom-51864745 ?
<pespe> si
<f843d0> pespe: come hai provato a collegarti?
<f843d0> pespe: il wireless sembra funzionante
<pespe> mi dava errore quando provavo a connettermi
<f843d0> pespe: quale?
<pespe> non ricordo adesso provo a connettermi con un altro pc
<pespe1> eccomi
<pespe1> staccon la rete
<pespe1> riavvio il portatile o c'è un comando per resettare
<pespe1> quando cerco di attivare la wifi mi dice 2 active connection removed before it was initialized
<pespe1> ci sei ancora ?
<auroraluca> salve, qualche duno sa se  ubuntu ha un anti visur..... quindi il  nome  e  poi   chi  sa un nome  di un programma sempre ubuntu  per m scaricare  filmati da internet  con stringa?  grazie
#ubuntu-it 2017-05-11
<iose> salve
<iose> cercavo un aiuto sulla distro lubuntu
<Carlin0> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<iose> ho sempre fatto gli aggiornamenti delle applicazione automaticamente quando il sistema me lo chedeva ma da qualche tempo non riesco piu perchè dopo che scarica i pacchetti, prova ad installarli e salta fuori l'errore Operazione di pacchetto non riuscita Installazione o la rimozione di un pacchetto software non riuscita
<iose> ho provato anche da terminale e mi appare questo
<Carlin0> iose, che versione di lubuntu è?
<iose> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24554759/
<iose> 16.04
<Carlin0> iose, metti in paste ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<iose> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24554764/
<Mr_Pan> uhmm
<Carlin0> iose, è probabile che dipenda dai ppa che tu hai aggiunto
<Carlin0> iose, sudo apt-get -y autoremove --purge
<iose> mi da lo stesso errore finale
<Carlin0> iose, dpkg -l | grep gir1.2-gudev-1.0
<iose> al file con l'elenco dei file del pacchetto "gir1.2-gudev-1.0:amd64" manca un newline finale
<iose> fatto..
<Carlin0> posta l'outout
<Carlin0> ouput*
<iose> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24554789/
<Carlin0> iose, sudo apt install --reinstall gir1.2-gudev-1.0
<Carlin0> e dopo sudo apt upgrade
<iose> stesso errore
<iose> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<iose> in piu questo
<Carlin0> eh mi spiace iose hai incasinato con i ppa
<Carlin0> !ppa
<ubot-it> Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<iose> ho sempre aggiornato tramite il tool automatico
<iose> boh
<Mr_Pan> iose, si ok ma hai aggiunto dei repo esterni e non controllati ...
<Mr_Pan> iose, e non sempre le cose filano nel modo giusto
<iose> ok grazie per il supporto
<iose> saluti
<Tamyepapy011> Buonasera
<Tamyepapy011> buonasera, vorrei chiedere un consiglio
<lottoale> buonasera, mi appare a sinistra della banda wi-fi un segnale rosso con riga bianca pochi minuti dopo l'avvio, il messaggio che si legge cliccando è
<lottoale> https://thepasteb.in/p/y8h6Z8j5oDWcO
<f843d0> lottoale: come dice il messaggio, si tratta di PPA. Il sistema è stato compromesso
<lottoale> ...e quindi?
<lottoale> posso fare qualcosa per risolvere?
<f843d0> lottoale: ti conviene reinstallare e non fare uso di PPA
<f843d0> lottoale: comunque qui non si dà supporto a sistemi compromessi dall'utilizzo di PPA
<lottoale> cos'è PPA?
<lottoale> io non so davvero cosa sia...
<f843d0> !ppa | lottoale
<ubot-it> lottoale: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<lottoale> scusate l'ignoranza ma io non so...in che modo posso aver installato sta cosa?
<lottoale> io non sono per nulla pratico, voi parlate con competenza e sapete ciò che dite ma per me è arabo...vorrei eliminare questa cosa, tutto qui, non trattatemi come un appestato
<f843d0> !chat | lottoale
<ubot-it> lottoale: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<lottoale> pensavo il mio problema richiedesse supporto...
<Cendie> Salve, sto facendo l'installazione di Ubuntu sul mio HD secondario, quando avvio il pc parte con Windows ma io vorrei poter scegliere il s.o. con grinta
<Cendie> All installazione il grub sta su dev/SDA ma Ubuntu sta su sdb
<valentina_> Ciao!
#ubuntu-it 2017-05-12
<doomed> buongiorno, facendo l'aggiornamento dal terminale mi compare un scritta di un file che viene  ignorato
<doomed> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24560154/
<doomed> ho cercato in rete il problema , e ho seguito la guida ma quel file non me lo elimina
<Mr_Pan> doomed, da console  sudo apt install pastebinit
<doomed> gia lo avevo instalalto
<doomed> Mr_Pan °installato
<Mr_Pan> doomed, hai gia provato ad eliminare il file  in questione  ?
<Mr_Pan> sudo rm /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/20auto-upgrades.ucf-dist
<doomed> Si
<Mr_Pan> doomed, eh  ?
<doomed> Mr _Pan prima non me lo faceva eliminare ora me lo ha eliminato
<doomed> Mr_Pan  grazie ho risolto
<Mr_Pan> doomed, perfetto
<Mr_Pan> doomed, no aspetta
<doomed> si
<Mr_Pan> doomed,    apt install -f
<Mr_Pan> doomed, quando avra terminato    apt autoremove   confermi se deve cancellare qualcosa
<Mr_Pan> doomed, e poi apt clean
<Mr_Pan> e hai finito
<Mr_Pan> doomed, ovviamente tutti i comandi preceduto da sudo
<doomed> Mr_Pan fatto tutto ok
<Mr_Pan> doomed, perfetto
<Guest76192> Ciao RAGA qualcuno mi puo' consigliare una distro LINUX per un PENTIUM 4 con 3 GB RAM?
<Mr_Pan> Guest76192, solo lubuntu 32 bit
<Guest76192> sono abituato a WINDOWS
<Mr_Pan> !maiuscolo
<ubot-it> Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<doomed> Mr_Pan ho un problema con i lbrowser Opera Stable
<Guest76192> sto scaricando Mate ...puo' andar bene per pentium 4 con 3 Ram?
<doomed> dopo l'aggiornamento il menu del browser e tutto bianco
<Mr_Pan> Guest76192, troppo pesante
<Mr_Pan> !info opera
<ubot-it> Package opera does not exist in xenial
<Guest76192> quindi Lubuntu? OPk ...ma per istallare i programmi basta un clic come windows?
<Mr_Pan> Guest76192, esiste un Software Center da dove installare ... come quello di windows  android ecc ecc
<Guest76192> devo dare comandi o basta mettere la mia password e dare ok?
<Mr_Pan> Guest76192, dal SW  Center devi mettere la password cercare quello che ti serve e cliccare installa ...
<Guest76192> ok grazie
<Guest76192> l' ultima cosa ho un vecchio desktop HP520 ......i driver li trova tutti ad solo?
<Mr_Pan> Guest76192, non lo so ti conviene scaricare una versione di ubuntu (lubuntu) creare una usb o dvd avviabile e testare il portatile in modalita LIVE
<Mr_Pan> Guest76192, al momento sei da Windows   ?
<Guest76192> e sono ora nella pagina di download ho 2 possibilita' alternate o minimal quale usare ?
<Guest76192> si sono ad windows
<Guest76192> wind 7 ultimate
<Guest76192> ma su altro pc
<Mr_Pan> Guest76192, da Windows, una volta scaricata la .ISO, per creare usb/dvd avviabile utilizza Rufus
<Mr_Pan> !rufus
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'rufus'
<Mr_Pan> Guest76192, >>> https://rufus.akeo.ie/
<Guest76192> Mr pan mi puoi passare per favore pagina dove scaricare ultima versione Lubuntu in italiano?
<Mr_Pan> Guest76192, http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<Guest76192> Kubuntu? Xubuntiu? Lubunto? quale scaricare che differenza c'e'?  ricordo pentium 4 con 3GB Ram
<Mr_Pan> Guest76192, [13:39:27] <Mr_Pan> Guest76192, solo lubuntu 32 bit 
<Guest76192> ok grazie e poi rufus e poi lo lancio da chiavetta vero?
<Mr_Pan> Guest76192, si ... scarica la 16.04 LTS ... la 17.04 troppo acerba ancora
<Guest76192> ok ma poiii mi aggiorna da solo? se voglio passare in seguito alla 17.04?
<Mr_Pan> Guest76192, gli aggiornamenti vengono segnalati di volt ain volta ...
<Mr_Pan> Guest76192, la 16.04 lts e' supportata a lungo termine 3+2 anni ... la LTS si aggiorna in automatico solo alla prossima LTS 18,04
<Guest76192> ho sentito da problemi in wireless ubunto e' cosi' o vado tranquillo
<Mr_Pan> Guest76192, varia da caso a caso dipende fondamentalmente dal tipo di hw
<Guest76192> praticamente che mi perdoa s caricare la 16 invece delal 17?
<Guest76192> ( mnel frattempo le sto scaricando tutte e 2 )
<Mr_Pan> Guest76192, la 17 ha ancora troppi problemi ... di idfferente hai che la versione del kernel nella 16 é 4,8 e nella 17 4.10 ... nulla di realmente a te necessario
<Mr_Pan> Guest76192, forse un migliore riconoscimento HW ma nella 16.04 gia' é  + che buono
<Guest76192> un amico mi aveva detto Luppylinux o qualcopsa del genere ma meglio questo lubunto 16 vero?
<Mr_Pan> Guest76192, qui trattiamo solo ubuntu e derivate ufficiali
<Guest76192> ok metto lubuntu qualsiasi problema posso rivolgermi in questa chat poi vero?
<Mr_Pan> Guest76192, si chat ufficiale di supporto
<sucamelotutti> come va ragazzi
<sucamelotutti> ragazze ce ne sono
<sucamelotutti> ragazze fatevi avanti
<vk> ciao, da un po' di tempo su ubuntu 16.04 mi si blocca apt per una trentina di secondi prima di installare i pacchetti, ho provato a cambiare mirror e a selezionarlo automaticamente ma nulla
<vk> in quei trenta secondi la cpu non è carica
<vk> vi è mai capitato'
<vk> ?
<Carlin0> vk, ma da errori ?
<vk> no
<vk> poi funziona
<vk> (Carlin0)
<vk> non so come fare a vedere che succede
<dados> ciao a tutti , ho ubuntu 17 , e da poco ho cambiato tastiera .come faccio a fare riconoscere al sistema operativo la nuova tastiera?
<dados> i tasti sono completamente diversi da quelli precendeti
<f843d0> dados: spiega meglio
<dados> allora : ho un fisso. ho cambiato tastiera , e sono passato da una tastiera col filo ad una wireless
<nator> Salve ragazzi vorrei un consiglio su una interfaccia alternativa a unity visto che dalla prossima release non ci sarà...
<dados> il problema è il seguente, che i tasti della nuova tastiera non sono posizionati nello stesso modo rispetto a come erano messi nella precendente
<nator> Mi piacerebbe però avere più o meno le stesse feature... E shortcut da tastiera...
<dados> adesso come faccio? sapevo che si puo andare nel sistema e in inserimento e adeguare la nuova tastiera
<dados> ho risolto , grazie
<acub> buonasera :)
<acub> ho un piccolo problema, in pratica ho un pacchetto che non riesco a rimuovere e causa sua nemmeno installare o aggiornare altri
<acub> mi restituisce: E: The package nome_pacchetto needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<Carlin0> nome pacchetto ?
<Carlin0> acub, posta l'output per intero in paste
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<acub> Carlin0, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24562579/
<Carlin0> ma non è roba dei repo ufficiali
<acub> nope ho cercato di installare un .deb e m'ha smongolato tutto
<Carlin0> acub, dpkg -l | grep stremio
<acub> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24562604/
<Carlin0> acub, prova a dare sudo dpkg -P --force-all stremio
<acub> Carolin0 http://paste.ubuntu.com/24562615/
<acub> Carlin0 *
<Carlin0> vuole che lo reinstalli prima di rimuoverlo
<acub> yep sto cercando di farlo
<Carlin0> hai il deb ?
<acub> yess, ma mi restituisce degli errori
<acub> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24562627/
<v_martorana> buonasera, ho installato lubuntu e in fase di installazione non mia ha riconosciuto l'unità dvd come posso fare devo reistallarlo di nuovo` grazie
<Carlin0> prova con sudo dpkg -i --force-all stremio_3.6.5_amd64.deb
<f843d0> v_martorana: non si è mica capito quale sia il problema
<acub> già provato, stesso risultato
<f843d0> v_martorana: cioè, si è installato, parte, solo che non vede il DVD, e vuoi reinstallare un sistema operativo?
<v_martorana> il sistema non mi fa utilizzare il lettore dvd per il resto funziona tutto
<f843d0> v_martorana: e reinstallare a cosa servirebbe? Ha mai funzionato il lettore DVD? Come hai installato, tramite DVD o USB?
<v_martorana> tramite usb
<acub> Carlin0, nada
<f843d0> v_martorana: sentiti pure libero di rispondere a tutte le domande.
<Carlin0> acub, mi arrendo
<alfonso83> buonasera,
<acub> Carlin0, easy ... ora la risolvo questa storia
<alfonso83> volevo provare a segnalare un problema che ho con ubuntu
<acub> fatto, ma come mi chiamano xD
<acub> comunque grazie lo stesso :)
<acub> alfonso83, dica
<alfonso83> mi compare un divieto in alto vicino all'orario
<acub> aggiorna il sistema
<alfonso83> mi dice che ha un errore con gli aggiornamenti
<alfonso83> errore broken count
<Carlin0> alfonso83, sei da ubuntu ora ?
<alfonso83> in pratica non mi aggiorna il sistema
<alfonso83> si si soo da ubuntu
<Carlin0> alfonso83, apri un terminale e scrivi sudo apt-get update
<alfonso83> se provo a fare l'aggiornamento tramite il programma ubuntu software la barra non avanza mai
<Carlin0> alfonso83, copia incola l'output in paste
<acub> sudo apt autoremove  && sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alfonso83> momento...ho aperto il terminale e scritto sudo apt-get update
<alfonso83> e mi dice fatto ora
<acub> vai con sudo apt upgrade
<alfonso83> fatto,
<alfonso83> poi?
<Carlin0> alfonso83, leggi cosa ti ho scritto
<alfonso83> perdonami non ho capito dove devo incoll'are l'output....
<alfonso83> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24562698/
<alfonso83> cioè cosi?
<Carlin0> alfonso83, da errori ?
<alfonso83> non mi sembra...hofatto il paste dell'output...tu vedi errori?
<f843d0> v_martorana: scrivi pure in canale, non essere timido
<v_martorana> scusami ma sono nuovo non vorrei commettere errori
<Carlin0> alfonso83, ce ancora quel segno che dicevi ?
<alfonso83> si c'e' ancora il divieto
<f843d0> 21:24:35< f843d0> v_martorana: e reinstallare a cosa servirebbe? Ha mai funzionato il lettore DVD? Come hai installato, tramite DVD o USB?
<Carlin0> alfonso83, sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> alfonso83, (cat etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | pastebinit
<v_martorana> ho installato da usb il dvd funziona ma probabilmente quando ho installato era scollegato a volte capita poi intervengo sull'alimentazione e torna a posto
<alfonso83> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24562718/
<Carlin0> alfonso83, ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<alfonso83> mi diche i seguenti pacchetti hanno dipendenze non soddisfatte
<f843d0> v_martorana: ti è chiara la distinzione tra problemi hardware e problemi software? Ubuntu non c'entra niente con un lettore malfunzionante, "sul quale intervenendo, a volte va"
<alfonso83> google-chrome.list  google-talkplugin.list
<f843d0> alfonso83: per quello non vanno usati PPA
<f843d0> alfonso83: non si dà supporto a sistemi che vengono rovinati ingenuamente con l'adozione di PPA
<alfonso83> ragazzi io non capisco molto per non dire nulla.
<Carlin0> alfonso83, sudo apt -f install
<alfonso83> non so nemmeno cos'e' ppa
<v_martorana> si certo che mi è chiara la distinzione, è stato un problema hardware al momento di installare il sistema per questo ora non me lo riconosce
<f843d0> v_martorana: tu sai cosa è un kernel monolitico?
<Carlin0> v_martorana, apri un terminale e scrivi sudo apt install pastebinit
<alfonso83> provato a fare sudo apt -f install e vediamo cosa dice
<Carlin0> v_martorana, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<alfonso83> fatto e il divieto è ancora presente
<Carlin0> v_martorana, posta il link che esce dall'ultimo comando
<Carlin0> alfonso83, sudo apt update && sudo apt -y dist-upgrade
<alfonso83> stà scaricando della roba, intanto il divieto è andato via :)
<Carlin0> alfonso83, se alla fine non da errori sei a posto
<alfonso83> ma in parole povere...se volessi capire cosa è successo e la prossima volta provare a risolvere da solo senza dare fastidio a voi?
<Carlin0> alfonso83, se leggevi la soluzione te l'aveva data il terminale
<Carlin0> alfonso83, qui http://paste.ubuntu.com/24562718/
<alfonso83> mmm...capisco
<Carlin0> vedi che ti suggeriva il comando ...
<alfonso83> solo che vedo diverse opzioni nel comando...io avendo esperienza prossima allo 0 non so se ho fatto bene a non provare...magari peggioravo le cose?
<Carlin0> non ti preoccupare alfonso83 se hai bisogno vieni pure qui
<alfonso83> funziona alla perfezione :) vi ringrazio davvero
<alfonso83> grazie ancora, efficienti e disponibilissimi! buona serata
<ligomat> salve, qualcuno mi sa dire come si apre il menù delle applicazioni da tastiera con xubuntu 17.04?
<ligomat> con ubuntu mate basta premere il tasto windows ma non va ahah
<f843d0> ligomat: Ctrl + Esc ?
<ligomat> si! Grazie mille
<lk_> buonasera, perdonate il disturbo. Posso chiedere?
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi | lk_
<ubot-it> lk_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<lk_> Sto cercando di far funzionare il kernel in bassa latenza su ubuntu 16.04.1: ho installato il pacchetto linux-lowlatency e fatto il reboot ma quando riavvio il kernel rimane sempre linux-generic. Ho letto in giro che grub dovrebbe poter farmi scegliere quale kernel usare all'avvio ma quando accendo si avvia automaticamente senza opzioni di scelta. Cosa dovrei fare?
<Carlin0> premere shift ripetutamente all'avvio
<lk_> grazie, ora provo.
<minella87> qualcunomi puo aiutare con un errore su android studio?
<Mr_Pan> minella87, qui si da supporto a ubuntu e derivate ufficiali
<minella87> an ok
<minella87> dove posso trovare un aiuto del gnere?
<Mr_Pan> #android   ??
<minella87> se faccio gradle -v mi viene questo errore
<minella87> undefined symbol: tgetent
<Mr_Pan> minella87, quale parte della frase "qui si da supporto a ubuntu e derivavate ufficali" non ti è chiara?!
#ubuntu-it 2017-05-13
<lottoale> Buongiorno, ho appena abbandonato l'altra chat non capisco se mi vedete o no...
<lottoale> Sono col telefono
<te_X_ture> salve a tutti,
<te_X_ture> ho una versione di ubuntu 17.04 e sto riscontrando problemi con il gestore di software
<te_X_ture> e con 'aggiornamento software'
<te_X_ture> i problemi che presentano sono:
<mauromi> Buongiorno a tutti
<te_X_ture> il gestore di pacchetti non mi consente l'installazione di altri software
<mauromi> ho provato ad installare Lubuntu sul netbook COmpaq Mini 311
<mauromi> ma non funziona
<te_X_ture> ed ogni pacchetto .deb che scarico appare cmoe nel formato sconosciuto di un eseguibilie windows
<lottoale> buongiorno, dopo lunghe traversie sono riuscito a installare lubuntu...la grafica non mi piace, comunque...
<lottoale> come faccio a far si che firefox parli italiano?
<te_X_ture> mentre aggiornamento software presente sempre errori di rete per cui rende impossibile gli aggiornamenti
<lottoale> come faccio a cambiare lo sfondo della scrivania?
<fiaber> ragazzi buon giorno
<fiaber> qualche giorno fà ho chiesto il vostro aiuto ed è stato molto utile
<fiaber> dopo essere riuscito ad istallare ubuntu 16.04 lts
<fiaber> ho un problema con internet
<fiaber> è lentissimo
<Carlin0> fiaber, sicuro non sia la tua connessione ?
<fiaber> sono sicuro
<fiaber> provato con altri pc con altri sistemi è va ha razzo
<fiaber> nel caricare le pagine mette un botto
<fiaber> uso cromium
<Carlin0> fiaber, che pc è ? che cpu ha ? quanta ram ? che scheda video ?
<fiaber> hp6735s,4 di ram,cpu amd
<fiaber> la scheda video non ricordo
<Carlin0> modello esatto di cpu
<Carlin0> fiaber, sei da ubuntu ora ?
<fiaber> mi postate il comando da terminale per vedere tutte ste cose che sono un oò inesperto?
<fiaber> si si sono da ubuntu
<Carlin0> ok fiaber scrivi nel terminale sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> fiaber, cat /proc/cpuinfo | pastebinit
<Carlin0> fiaber, l'ultimo comando genera un link , incollalo qui
<fiaber> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24566271/
<fiaber> ma il primo che faceva scusa l'ignoranza
<Carlin0> installava il pastebinit
<Carlin0> fiaber, per quel processore che tra l'altro è solo a 32 bit ubuntu è troppo pesante , dovresti installare lubuntu
<Carlin0> fiaber, free | pastebinit
<fiaber> infatti io ho la versione 32bit
<Carlin0> incolla il link
<fiaber> incolla dove?
<Carlin0> come prima , dai il comando e passi qui il link che esce
<fiaber> scusa ma non sto capendo devo dare da  terminale cosa?
<Carlin0> 11:36:18<Carlin0> fiaber, free | pastebinit
<fiaber> ok
<fiaber> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24566291/
<Carlin0> infatti dici di avere 4 gb di ram ma l'os a 32 bit te ne vede solo 3 senza kernel pae
<fiaber> a ecco
<fiaber> si può risolvere qualcosa
<fiaber> lubuntu non mi piace tantissimo
<Carlin0> te l'ho detto è lento perchè ubuntu è trppo pesante per quella cpu
<Carlin0> per la ram basta installare il kernel pae
<fiaber> quindi me lo devo tenere così
<Carlin0> fiaber, prova a guardare ubuntu mate o xubuntu magari da live prima di installarli
<fiaber> peccato fino alla 12.04  andava benissimo
<Carlin0> quindi fiaber o cambi pc o metti qualcosa di + leggero o ... 11:43:40<fiaber> quindi me lo devo tenere così
<f843d0> Sono passati 5-6 anni nel frattempo
<Carlin0> eh ... ad ogni rilascio sono sempre + pesanti
<fiaber> mi dici come installare da terminal il kernel pae magari migliora un pochino?
<f843d0> Non migliora
<fiaber> a breve cambio pc
<Carlin0> il processore sempre quello resta
<f843d0> Hai ancora 1Gb circa di memoria a disposizione. La velocità non cambia, a parità di occupazione
<Carlin0> è lui che elabora tutto quando apri una pagina
<fiaber> capito
<fiaber> è diventato vecchio come me hahahah
<fiaber> scusa se approfitto lubuntu la trovo sempre qui?
<Carlin0> fiaber, vuoi lubuntu 32 bit 16.04 ?
<Carlin0> 'nattimo
<fiaber> magari lo provo in live vedo come è
<Carlin0> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.04.2/release/lubuntu-16.04.2-desktop-i386.iso
<Carlin0> !derivate
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'derivate'
<fiaber> anche questo è supportato per 5 anni?
<Carlin0> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate
<Carlin0> si fino al 2021
<Carlin0> essendo che è uscita da un anno
<Carlin0> il motore è lo stesso cambia solo la grafica
<fiaber> dovrei scaricare questo?
<fiaber> [Download lubuntu (Intel x86) desktop CD
<fiaber> perchè l'altro e a 64bit
<f843d0> fiaber: hai il link esatto qualche riga sopra
<fiaber> scusami l'avevo già cliccato e lo sta scaricando
<fiaber> appena finisce faccio la pendrive e lo provo
<fiaber> magari mi trovo bene
<fiaber> anche perchè ho solo questo come sistema operativo
<fiaber> e preferisco averne solo uno sul pc
<f843d0> !chat | fiaber
<ubot-it> fiaber: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<fiaber> ok
<Misterioso> salve
<Misterioso> salve qualcuno può darmi una mano per uno scanner?
<artalink> ciao a tutti, sto tentando di installare da usb la versione di ubuntu 16.04 ma crasha l- installer a causa di un problema del disco fisso, facendo check disc for defects mi segnala due errrori in due file nonostante cio se provo ad avviare la simulazione di ubuntu funziona nomalmente
<f843d0> artalink: suona come problema hardware all'HDD
<artalink> cosa posso fare per non far crashare l' installer_
<f843d0> artalink: ha supporto S.M.A.R.T.? Forse ti conviene analizzare prima l'integrità del disco
<fiaber> ho installato lubunto come consigliato
<fiaber> ora scaricato il pacchetto crome non so come installarlo
<Carlin0> fiaber, apri un terminale
<fiaber> fatto
<Carlin0> fiaber,  sudo apt install gdebi
<Carlin0> fiaber, dopo clicchi sul pacchetto chrome e scegli "apri con gdebi"
<fiaber> ok
<Carlin0> fiaber,la ram ? sempre solo 3 gb ?
<fiaber> non ho controllato
<Carlin0> se vuoi mentre sei qui sistemiamo anche quello
<fiaber> non me lo da apri co gdebi
<fiaber> magari
<Carlin0> ma l'hai installato ?
<fiaber> si ho dato il comando che mi hai detto
<Carlin0> fiaber, click col destro ,, vai su proprietà , apri con ...
<Carlin0> installatore pacchetto gdebi
<fiaber> https://thepasteb.in/p/Anhr4DBgkZVCv
<fiaber> allora questo mi dice dopo averlo installato
<Carlin0> ok fiaber clicca sul pacchetto chrome
<fiaber> e quando apro mi da solo apri con gestore di pachetti
<Carlin0> 14:30:57<Carlin0> fiaber, click col destro ,, vai su proprietà , apri con ...
<fiaber> ragazzi mi da solo gestore archivi
<gigirock> fiaber, ma gdebi lo hai installato ?
<Carlin0> fiaber, dai fai uno sforzo e leggi
<fiaber> ok trovato e mi dice che non può essere installato su questo sistema
<fiaber> mi dice non è un pachetto debian
<gigirock> fiaber, uname -a | pastebinit
<Carlin0> fiaber, cosa hai scaricato per chrome ?
<Carlin0> devi scaricare il deb
<Carlin0> aggià
<Carlin0> ma è vero
<fiaber> allora un attimo
<Carlin0> chrome è solo a 64 bit
<gigirock> tsk
<Carlin0> fiaber, rinuncia a  chrome
<fiaber> ho dato quella riga di comando e ho fatto quello richiesto
<fiaber> a ok
<fiaber> rinunciamo a crome
<Carlin0> al massimo chromium
<fiaber> vediamo la ram?
<Carlin0> si
<Carlin0> fiaber, sudo apt update && sudo apt -y dist-upgrade
<Carlin0> prima aggiorniamo
<fiaber> fatto
<Carlin0> ok fiaber sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> fiaber, free | pastebinit
<fiaber> https://thepasteb.in/p/j2hl8xDKA2gIP
<gigirock> fiaber, lspci | pastebinit
<fiaber> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24567159/
<gigirock> fiaber, lshw | pastebinit
<fiaber> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24567174/
<gigirock> fiaber, il tuo pc e' al minimo sindacale per ubuntu e cmq chrome non e' + supportato per quei pc
<gigirock> fiaber, a che ti serviva chrome ?
<fiaber> ho lubuntu
<fiaber> mi piace ma anche cromium va benissimo
<fiaber> volevo vedere la questione ram che diceva carlin0
<f843d0> fiaber: apt-cache search linux-image | grep pae | pastebinit
<Carlin0> fiaber, gli sviluppatore ubuntu hanno pensato bene di levare dai repo il kernel pae che permetteva ai ai sitemi operativi a 32 bit di vedere + di 3 gb di memoria ram
<fiaber> carlin0 ok
<Carlin0> f843d0, ce solo + il pae per armhf
<fiaber> carlin0 comunque devo dire che con lubuntu 16'04 và benissimo
<Carlin0> https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/linux-generic-lpae-lts-xenial
<Carlin0> beh almeno è servito a qualcosa fiaber
<fiaber> vi ringrazio tutti
<fiaber> userò cromium
<f843d0> Tschüss, pass auf dich auf
<scott78> Buon pomeriggio a tutti
<scott78> Carlin0 ciao
<Carlin0> !ciao | scott78
<ubot-it> scott78: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<scott78> Carlin0 ho un problema con Xubuntu 16.04.2 non riesco ha entrare nel mio account
<Carlin0> scott78, cioè ? hai dimenticato la pass ?
<scott78> Carlin0 no la pass e giusta appena la inserisco mi da una schermata nera e poi mi appare la schermata di login
<scott78> Carlin0 ma nn mi da password errata
<Carlin0> scott78, sa tanto di sistema operativo andato a escort
<scott78> Carlin0 in questo momento sono con una live
<Carlin0> non ci fai nulla da live , forse da recovery ma è tutto da vedere
<scott78> Carlin0 la scorsa settimana ci abbiamo provato con un tuo collega del supporto ela partizione risultata anche crittografato
<scott78> Carlin0 come si fa da recovery ho provato a mettere la live ma nn mi da recovery
<scott78> Carlin0 mi puoi aiutare...
<Carlin0> scott78, all'avvio devi andare su opzioni avanzate , ma è complicato e senza garanzia , a mio parere fai prima a salvare dati e reinstallare
<scott78> Carlin0 il problema e che nn ce la faccio a entrare nella mia partizione risulta crittografata e nn so se la password sia quellla
<scott78> Carlin0 opzioni avanzate nn lo provato
<Carlin0> eh crittografata mai usata
<Carlin0> non capisco perchè criptate i dati , manco aveste i segreti della nasa
<scott78> Carlin0 e lo so infatti credevo di averla tolta nn mi ricordavo di questo
<scott78> Carlin0 da opzioni avanzate come si fa?
<scott78> Carlin0 soluzioni..... se ce ne....
<scott78> c
<scott78> c
<lottoale> bunasera, ieri su consiglio di carlin0 ho installato Lubuntu ma ho una serie di problemi
<lottoale> 1- non riesco a trascinare files nelle cartelle o nel cestino mi da trasferimento con errore
<lottoale> errore input output
<lottoale> 2- firefox parla inglese
<lottoale> 3- se scrivo testo quando digito i due punti mi cancella tutta la riga precedente devo andare due volte a capo, digitare i due punti e poi tornare indietro per posizionarli
<lottoale> incolonnano, premo invio e il sistema si avvia
<lottoale> eccomi di nuovo...qualcuno in ascolto?
<f843d0> lottoale: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<f843d0> lottoale: apt-cache search firefox | pastebinit
<elektro> Salve
<f843d0> !ciao | elektro
<ubot-it> elektro: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<elektro> Ho un problema con ubuntu
<Mr_Pan> !problema
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'problema'
<Mr_Pan> !dettagli
<Mr_Pan> elektro, fai la tua domanda. descrivi il problema cercando di fornire tutti i dettagli possibili riguardo il pc e il S.O. che stai utilizzando
<ubot-it> Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<elektro> Quando guardo un video sia online che sul PC a schermo intero, mi è impossibile uscire da questa modalità. Cliccando il tasto, non riesco ad uscire, e subito dopo mi è impossibile cliccare qualsiasi cosa. Ho provato anche con ESC o con CTRL+ALT+CANC ma nulla. Ho pure reinstallato il sistema da 0, ma niente, sempre lo stesso problema. Utilizzo Ubunt
<elektro> u 17.04 con Unity, ma ormai questo problema mi perseguita dalla 16.10
<f843d0> elektro: se usi VLC o mplayer, il tasto è f
<elektro> Sisi, ho provato con tutti i sotware, ma il fatto è che il problema lo da anche online su player come quello di YouTube, NowVideo ecc...
<f843d0> elektro: sul browser hai installato Flash?
<elektro> No, utilizzo Firefox, quindi niente flash
<f843d0> 20:46:16< elektro> No, utilizzo Firefox, quindi niente flash <--- non sono mutexes
<f843d0> elektro: modello di scheda video? Quali driver sono impiegati? Lo fa anche in live? Per favore, rispondere a tutte le domande
<elektro> Intel® G33 x86/MMX/SSE2. Driver open sources. Si, anche in live
<f843d0> elektro: hai provato a cambiare risoluzione?
<elektro> Si, ma nulla. Ho provato anche a passare da 64 bit a 32 bit ma niente
<lottoale> eccomi di nuovo...qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<lottoale> allora ieri su vostro consiglio ho installato lubuntu sul mio vecchio pc, ora ho una serie di problemi da risolvere
<f843d0> 20:32:43< f843d0> lottoale: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<f843d0> 20:32:54< f843d0> lottoale: apt-cache search firefox | pastebinit
<lottoale> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24569349/
<lottoale> era questo che volevi?
<f843d0> lottoale: sudo apt-get install firefox-locale-it
<lottoale> https://thepasteb.in/p/58hgErjZm8Juv
<f843d0> lottoale: https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/use-firefox-interface-other-languages-language-pack
<lottoale> sto scaricando da lì,poi come lo installo?
<f843d0> lottoale: basta leggere nella pagina che ho linkato. Per una comprensione più facilitata, esiste Google Translator
<lottoale> scusa ma non è un problema di lingua è che proprio non trovo le informazioni...ho scaricato il file e non so come proseguire
<f843d0> lottoale: non avresti dovuto scaricare nessun file
<f843d0> lottoale: avresti dovuto seguire: How to change the language of the user interface
<lottoale> vedo...
<lottoale> niente da fare, ho seguito tutta la procedura, 2 volte, ho anche riavviato il pc...niente
<lottoale> la seconda volta i valori erano come li avevo impostati io la prima..comunque niente
<billo> domanda ,,,,prova
<billo> ok
<lottoale> un altro suggerimento???
<lottoale> ok...torno domani...
<billo> ciao
<billo2> ciao
<billo2> notte
#ubuntu-it 2017-05-14
<hiru> buonasera / buongiorno. sto avendo problemi con una installazione di ubuntu. nel momento in cui premo Alt sulla tastiera mi si chiudono eventuali menu di firefox come quello delle opzioni in alto a destra.. cosa può essere?
<mammaubuntu> ho dei problemi con ubuntu mi da sempre un bug che fare
<mammaubuntu> buona festa della mamma a tutti
<Br4z1L> Buongiorno
<Carlin0> !ciao | Br4z1L
<Br4z1L> Scusate se approfitto ma avrei bisogno di assistenza in merito alla installazione di ubuntu-gnome-desktop su xenial xerus...qualcuno è disponibile?
<ubot-it> Br4z1L: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Carlin0> esponi il problema Br4z1L e se qualcuno sa risponde
<Br4z1L> Durante l'installazione ho selezionato il GDE come predefinito all'avvio (piuttosto che LightDE) ed ora in avvio parte automaticamente una versione assurda di ubuntu che sembra un mix trai 2 DE...
<Carlin0> Br4z1L, sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<Br4z1L> in avvio parte il DE di gnome, ma dopo aver effettuato l'accesso resto sempre in unity..
<Br4z1L> con il comando ripristino lightdm in avvio?
<Carlin0> ripristini il de che preferisci
<Carlin0> anzi il dm
<Carlin0> scusa
<Br4z1L> ma sapresti spiegarmi come mai, nonostante io abbia scelto GDE come dm che avrebbe dovuto avviare gnome3, in realtà in seguito all'accesso sembra davvero un DE mixato tra gnome classic e unity (intendo che è presente la barra degli strumenti e la dash di unity ma le impostazioni di sistema hanno le caratteristiche di gnome)..
<Br4z1L> la mia finalità era comunque ottenere gnome in avvio..
<Carlin0> Br4z1L, non uso ne gnome ne unity , non saprei
<Br4z1L> ti ringrazio infinitamente per la disp
<scott78> Buongiorno a tutti, ho un problema con xubuntu 16.04.2 non riesco ha accecere al mio account metto la password poi scermata nera e poi riappare la chermata di login, qualcuno mi pu; aiutare
<scott78> almeno a recuperare i dati
<Carlin0> scott78, hai criptato i dati e  non ricordi la pass , non ti resta che pregare
<scott78> Carlin0 quindi posso solo reinstallare tutto vero, ieri mi parlavi di recoveri
<scott78> la pass la so
<scott78> Carlin0 nn ce niente da fare allora?
<Carlin0> eh da recovery scott78 ma non è cosa facile , poi io di file criptati non ne so nulla
<Carlin0> mai usato la criptazione , è un mio limite
<Br4z1L> ma che qualcuno sappia, è possibile eliminare unity da ubuntu?
<scott78> Carlin0 come si va in recovery? nn lo so la procedura
<Carlin0> scott78, dal menù di grub scegli → opzioni avanzate
<scott78> ok ci provo caso mai tolgo tutto pazienza grazie
<Carlin0> Br4z1L, sicuramente è possibile eliminarlo ma non saprei come
<anon_salento1> siete tutti dei frocioni qui oppure ci sono ragazze  donne vogliose
<anon_salento1> che state facendo mi state pingando ip malerati che siete ho ip proxato
<fabiozap> Ciao, scusate il disturbo, sperando di utilizzare il canale corretto vi chiedo un aiuto su un problema che non sono ancora riuscito a risolvere
<fabiozap> ho cercato anche nel forum ma non ho trovato soluzione
<fabiozap> negli ultimi giorni ho richiesto l'attivazione di un ip pubblico per poter utilizzare il port forward all'ISP Fastweb
<fabiozap> la procedura dovrebbe essere conclusa ma in questo momento, il computer con ubuntu è l'unico della rete che non è in grado di connettersi ad internet
<fabiozap> avete qualche idea?
<Carlin0> fabiozap, connetti via cavo e non va ?
<Carlin0> fabiozap, a me risulti connesso da fastweb
<fabiozap> non ho provato, ora tento se riesco recuperare da qualche parte un cavo ethernet
<fabiozap> esattamente, sto usando un altro computer
<Carlin0> fabiozap, la cosa dell'ip pubblico non ha nulla a che vedere
<Carlin0> fabiozap, e manco col wifi ?
<Carlin0> vabè torna quando hai voglia di collaborare
<fabiozap> scusa ho provato a collegare il pc con il cavo ethernet
<fabiozap> ho attaccato il cavo ethernet, per connettermi mi basta aggiungere una nuova rete da "modifica connessioni" giusto?
<Carlin0> riavvia
<fabiozap> ok sto riavviando il pc
<Carlin0> dovrebbe vederla da solo senza configurare nulla
<Carlin0> fabiozap, che ubuntu hai installato ?
<fabiozap> 16.10
<fabiozap> ho riavviato e non si connette ancora tramite l'eth
<Carlin0> fabiozap, sei sicuro che la scheda ethernet funzioni ?
<fabiozap> scusami, ho mosso la presa del cavo eth e adesso la connessione tramite eth
<fabiozap> funziona
<Carlin0> quindi è la presa che è ballerina
<Carlin0> problema di hardware
<fabiozap> non avendola mai usata, magari era un po' addormentata. Ora permane il problema che la connessione tramiti wifi non funziona
<Carlin0> entra ui da quel pc che vediamo
<fabiozap2> eccomi
<Carlin0> fabiozap2, apri un terminale e scrivi sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> fabiozap2, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<Carlin0> fabiozap2, l'ultimo comando genera un link , incollalo qui
<fabiozap2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24574451/
<Carlin0> fabiozap2, rfkill list | pastebinit
<fabiozap2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24574466/
<Carlin0> fabiozap2, sudo rfkill unblock all
<Carlin0> e poi di nuovo ...
<Carlin0> fabiozap2, rfkill list | pastebinit
<fabiozap2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24574484/
<Carlin0> fabiozap2, cat /etc/network/interfaces | pastebinit
<fabiozap2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24574493/
<Carlin0> fabiozap2, ifconfig | pastebinit
<fabiozap2> per connettermi attraverso eth ho tolto la spunta da "Abilita Wi-fi"
<fabiozap2> devo rimettere la spunta?
<Carlin0> prova  a metterla
<Carlin0> si
<fabiozap2> ok ho rimesso la spunta
<fabiozap2> ora ti posto l'output di ifconfig
<Carlin0> ok
<fabiozap2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24574500/
<Carlin0> fabiozap2, sudo iwlist wlan0 scan | pastebinit
<fabiozap2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24574521/
<Carlin0> come si chiama la tua rete wifi ?
<fabiozap2> la prima
<Carlin0> quindi la vede
<Carlin0> se clicchi col sinistro sull'icona
<fabiozap2> sì sì la vedo, riesco anche a connettermi ma poi non va su internet
<fabiozap2> cioè mi connetto al modem e basta
<Carlin0> fabiozap2, prova a connetterla e scollega il cavo
<fabiozap2> adesso sono connesso a entrambi, dopo aver cliccato con il dx sulla rete
<fabiozap2> ora stacco il cavo
<fabiozap> niente, mi sono sconnesso dalla rete
<fabiozap> dopo aver scollegato il cavo
<Carlin0> fabiozap, sconnesso o non navighi ?
<fabiozap> sconnesso
<Carlin0> prova a scrivere nel terminale ping -c 3 8.8.8.8
<fabiozap> anche il ping dal terminale non funziona
<Carlin0> hai provato a cambiare canale dal router ?
<fabiozap> aspetta il ping che mi hai suggerito è andato a buon fine
<Carlin0> se il ping va a buon fine è solo questione di dns
<Carlin0> aspè...
<Carlin0> allora fabiozap sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<Carlin0> si apre un file devi aggiungere una riga con scritto
<Carlin0> dns-nameservers 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4
<Carlin0> salvi e chiudi
<fabiozap> ok allora faccio così
<Carlin0> e dopo prova a pingare
<Carlin0> ping -c 3 google.com
<fabiozap> tra parentesi: ho cercato che dns imposta il pc windows connesso alla stessa rete
<Carlin0> dovrebbe andare
<fabiozap> e lui inserisce 192.168.1.254, 62.101.93.101 e 83.103.25.250
<Carlin0> 192.158* è il router
<Carlin0> se non va proviamo a mettere quelli
<fabiozap> ho fatto come mi hai detto, devo riavviare?
<Carlin0> no
<Carlin0> prova a pingare
<Carlin0> ping -c 3 google.com
<Carlin0> oppure host google.com
<fabiozap> non si connette e neanche il ping va a buon fine
<fabiozap> provo a mettere il secondo e il terzo dell'elenco che ti ho fatto?
<Carlin0> aspè....
<fabiozap> ok
<Carlin0> fabiozap, sudo service network-manager restar
<Carlin0> e poi riprova a pingare
<Carlin0> ops
<Carlin0> manca una t
<Carlin0> fabiozap, sudo service network-manager restart
<fabiozap> niente
<fabiozap> continua  a non connettersiu
<Carlin0> è connesso mancano i dns
<Carlin0> ok proviamo coi tuoi
<fabiozap> ah ok scusa
<Carlin0> fabiozap sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<fabiozap> quali inserisoc?
<Carlin0> dns-nameservers 62.101.93.101 83.103.25.250
<Carlin0> poi dai
<Carlin0> fabiozap, sudo service network-manager restart
<Carlin0> e poi prova a scrivere nel terminale
<Carlin0> host google.com
<fabiozap> connection timed out no servers could be reached
<Carlin0> prova a riavviare
<fabiozap> ok sto riavviando
<fabiozap> nel frattempo hai anche suggerimento o guida per impostare l'accesso al pc da un desktop remoto con windows?
<Carlin0> se non va non so + che dirti
<Carlin0> boh windows non lo uso da anni
<fabiozap> ok grazie comunque!
<Carlin0> fabiozap, accesso al pc con wn o dal pc con win ?
<N0000Bb> Buongiorno a tutti. Ho appena installato da usb un'unità 17.04 criptato e riavviato come da manuale
<fabiozap> ho un pc con win che userò per aprire una sessione di desktop remoto per raggiungere il pc con ubuntu
<N0000Bb> un unitá=ubuntu
<Carlin0> ah ma vuoi una sessione desktop , se no bastava ssh
<f843d0> N0000Bb: criptato? Non proprio da manuale...
<f843d0> N0000Bb: problemi in più, senza una reale motivazione, nella maggior parte delle volte
<fabiozap> vorrei una sessione desktop
<N0000Bb> immaginavo
<f843d0> fabiozap: VNC
<Carlin0> oltre al fatto N0000Bb che la 17.04 è assai immatura
<N0000Bb> cmq al boot dopo il riavvio non mi accetta la password di decript
<fabiozap> grazie per il consiglio
<fabiozap> continua però ad essere disconnesso
<N0000Bb> secondo la vostra esperienza cosa posso fare?
<fabiozap> nel senso, continua ad avere problemi con il dns
<Carlin0> fabiozap, personalmente ho esaurito gli argomenti
<Carlin0> N0000Bb, radere tutto e installare senza criptare
<N0000Bb> Operativamente stacco l hd, lo collego a un altro pc, formatto, reinstallo e via...giusto?
<f843d0> N0000Bb: non serve un altro pc
<f843d0> N0000Bb: basta rifare l'installazione sulla medesima workstation. Ma senza usare ecryptfs
<N0000Bb> dal bios mica posso farlo ed essendo criptato non posso avviarla da usb o cd
<fabiozap> grazie lo stesso Carlin0!
<f843d0> N0000Bb: e su che basi un'affermazione simile? Non ha senso, garantito
<f843d0> fabiozap: prova in live
<f843d0> fabiozap: è molto strano che non si connetta
<Carlin0> fabiozap, aspe proviamo ancora una cosa
<fabiozap> ok sono qua, in live ora non riesco purtroppo
<N0000Bb> Ho utilizzato https://sefi.it/linux/installare-ubuntu-linux-criptato-come-e-perche
<N0000Bb> quale affermazione?
<f843d0> N0000Bb: questo è il canale di supporto ufficiale a Ubuntu. Si prega di non postare materiale non appartenente alla documentazione ufficiale.
<Carlin0> fabiozap, sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<N0000Bb> ok scusate
<Carlin0> dns-nameservers 62.101.93.101 83.103.25.250
<Carlin0> aggiungi sta riga
<Carlin0> e poi dai
<N0000Bb> solo per dire che non ho usato un altro programma per criptare ma direttamente l installer di ubuntu
<f843d0> Quello era chiaro
<f843d0> Ma ancora, non ha senso
<Carlin0> sudo chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf
<Carlin0> fabiozap,  sudo chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf
<fabiozap> per adesso ho le righe "nameserver 62.101.93.101" e poi un'altra riga con l'altro indirizzo
<fabiozap> quindi mi basta aggiungere "dns-"?
<Carlin0> ah ok non toccare allora
<Carlin0> no no lascia come è
<N0000Bb> Cosa non ha senso?
<f843d0> 16:32:49< N0000Bb> dal bios mica posso farlo ed essendo criptato non posso avviarla da usb o cd
<Carlin0> fabiozap, se li ci sono già i nameserver
<Carlin0> non toccare nulla
<N0000Bb> Se provo ad avviarlo da usb mi chiede comunque la pwc di decript.
<Carlin0> fabiozap, se hai dato sudo chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf dai sudo chattr -i /etc/resolv.conf
<N0000Bb> avrebbe in assoluto poco senso criptare una cosa a viabile da un altra posizione
<Carlin0> se no lascia tutto come è
<f843d0> N0000Bb: ti abbiamo detto di reinstallare
<fabiozap> c'è però una terza riga con 127.0.1.1
<f843d0> N0000Bb: in fase di installazione, puoi manipolare le partizioni, eliminare il casino che hai voluto fare con la criptazione del disco, e fare un'installazione sensata
<fabiozap> non ho dato il comando chattr
<N0000Bb> si, per l installazione ho bisogno di far partire il boot da un supporto esterno
<N0000Bb> giusto?
<Carlin0> fabiozap, come è questa terza riga ?
<f843d0> N0000Bb: corretto. E il boot parte lo stesso. A prescindere dal contenuto del disco
<N0000Bb> purtroppo no
<f843d0> N0000Bb: purtroppo si
<f843d0> N0000Bb: devi scegliere "Installa", non ti viene richiesto niente.
<N0000Bb> non ci arriva neanche ad installa....
<N0000Bb> si ferma prima
<N0000Bb> e mi chiede la pwd
<N0000Bb> provare per credere
<f843d0> E allora il problema è diverso. Non hai il corretto boot priority
<f843d0> I sistemi operativi si installano a prescindere dal contenuto del disco. Studiare per credere
<N0000Bb> avendo un bio surfista posso scegliere volta per volta da dove far partire il boot
<N0000Bb> h
<N0000Bb> bio surfista= bios UEFI
<N0000Bb> Ho comunque provato a dare prioritá all uno e all altro
<f843d0> N0000Bb: credi pure in quel che vuoi. Un supporto di installazione, di qualsiasi sistema operativo, parte e dà la possibilità di installare il medesimo, a prescindere dalle cavolate che si sono fatte sul dispositivo di memorizzazione di massa
<f843d0> N0000Bb: se quando provi a farlo partire, arrivi al password prompt del sistema operativo malandato che hai già installato, non hai configurato bene il boot. Ed è un altro capitolo.
<N0000Bb> scUSA non credo di essermi spiegato bene
<N0000Bb> ed essendo piuttosto inesperto dei sistemi Linux faccio fatica ad esprimermi
<N0000Bb> Provo a rispiegare
<N0000Bb> Installo il sistema seguendo la procedura descritta nell'articolo che non posso postare
<N0000Bb> riavvio
<N0000Bb> nessun problema
<f843d0> N0000Bb: il problema già c'è
<f843d0> N0000Bb: ti abbiamo invitato a installare, _senza_ criptazione del disco
<N0000Bb> ok...da usb non me lo fa fare
<N0000Bb> ok raga piallo tutto e ciao
<f843d0> N0000Bb: che da USB non te lo fa fare, è una tua personalissima opinione
<f843d0> N0000Bb: controlla bene le impostazioni (BIOS o UEFI che siano), un supporto di installazione di sistema operativo _parte sempre_
<N0000Bb> ti offrirei volentieri una birra se mi spiegassi come far partire un so da un boot criptato...anche due.
<f843d0> N0000Bb: facciamo anche tre, considerando che il boot non è criptato
<f843d0> N0000Bb: se sapessi quello che hai fatto, hai criptato la home del tuo utente
<N0000Bb> no ecco questo non è quello che ho fatto
<f843d0> N0000Bb: e il boot dei sistemi operativi, è una procedura che avviene a monte dei dispostivi di memorizzazione di massa
<N0000Bb> non cripti solo la home ( purtroppo)
<N0000Bb> T invito, se hai un muletto a provare la procedura di installazione criptata e a sbagliare la pwd di decript
<N0000Bb> Del 17.04
<N0000Bb> eÈ sicuro che sbaglio qualcosa..., ma sono altrettanto sicuro che il boot non parte senza pwc di decript
<N0000Bb> qualunque dietro provi a montare
<N0000Bb> distro'
<f843d0> N0000Bb: stai inquinando il canale di supporto e l'entropia dell'Universo. Basta, per favore.
<f843d0> !chat | N0000Bb
<ubot-it> N0000Bb: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Carlin0> qui non si parla di "qualunque distro" si parla solo di supporto a ubuntu
<N0000Bb> Qualcuno ha mai provato la procedura che ho descritto.
<N0000Bb> ?
<Carlin0> !ops
<ubot-it> Usate solo in caso di emergenza nel canale! twilight remix_tj jester- glpiana filo1234 Odo K99Brain fabio_cc enzotib OverMe
<ubonto> buongiorno
<ubonto> vorrei sapere se fosse possibile passare dalla versione 16 alla 17 senza dover cancellare e installare exnovo il software, e quali sono i vantaggi della nuova versione. Grazie mille
<Carlin0> ubonto, che versione hai ?
<ubonto> 16.04 LTS
<Carlin0> allora da quella dovresti passare prima alla 16.10 che ha solo 2 mesi di supporto ad oggi
<Carlin0> poi..
<Carlin0> dalla 16.10 alla 17.04 che è altamente instabile
<Carlin0> ubonto, se mi dai retta ti tieni quella che hai
<ubonto> ah ok, allora lascio stare :-)
<ubonto> anche questa mi da qualche problema, Chrome e' instabile e la tastiera ad ogni riavvio non la riconosce piu'
<Carlin0> ubonto, che pc è ? che cpu ha ? quanta ram ?
<Carlin0> chrome è fuori dai repo cmq ...
<ubonto> e' un hp g6, con ram da 6 mb e processore i3
<Carlin0> e cosa fai ad ogni avvio per la tastiera ?
<ubonto> nulla, mi tocca inserire ogni volta il comando sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration, ogni volta
<ubonto> un sistema per risolvere?
<Carlin0> ubonto, sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> ubonto, cat /etc/default/keyboard | pastebinit
<billo> ciao
<billo> stavo provando ad avviare rufus  http://rufus.akeo.ie/   ma no riesco...
<Carlin0> billo, prova a ri scaricarlo
<Carlin0> è roba win ... boh
<ubonto> #carlin0 provo subito
<billo> scaricato tre volte rufus.2.14
<Carlin0> billo, ma non hai ubuntu ?
<billo> si
<Carlin0> e fai la chiavetta da ubuntu con dd
<billo> dal forum ubuntu-------non utilizzate unebooting-----utilizzate rufus !
<Carlin0> ma chi ha parlato di unetbootin ?
<billo> in generale viene consigliato questo programma per le usb
<Carlin0> se quelli del forum non sanno manco preparare una chiavetta con linux so proprio messi male
<f843d0> Il contesto è Windoze. Da Linux, con dd non si hanno problemi
<billo> pensavo fosse un programma.exe  di quelli che girano anche su ubuntu,senza installazione clic e si avvia
<f843d0> billo: l'assuzione di stupefacenti è a discrezione del singolo e andrebbe operata responsabilmente
<Carlin0> ah billo tu volevi far girare rufus su linux , non ho parole
<bobbalob> non cè bisogno di rufus billo
<bobbalob> da terminale si può fare
<billo> boh,comuque di exe che si avviano anche su ubuntu ....ci sono
<billo> senza bisogno di installazione
<Carlin0> !chat | billo
<ubot-it> billo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<N0000Bb> Grazie a tutti del supporto! ciao
<billo> In alto sulla barra  riporta  freenode- ubuntu.it manca ubuntu it chat ....come si fa ad aggiungerla ?
<Toretto> Ho ubuntu 14.03 lts si può aggiornare alla ultima versione automaticamente?
<enzotib> Toretto: no da 14.04 puoi passare a 16.04
<enzotib> e poi dovresti passare alle semestrali, 16.10 e infine 17.04
<Toretto> Forse faccio prima a scaricare direttamente ultima versione ok grazie
<billo> nella barra in alto nera,riporta i canali freenode-ubuntu.it....manca ubuntu.it.chat....come faccio ad aggiungerla ?
<guglielmo> open joke
<marcy> Buonasera, c'è qualcuno che mi potrebbe aiutare a risolvere questo piccolo problema? http://imgur.com/K5HBHjk Mi succede solo per un secondo quando scorro le pagine internet o guardo un video o sul pc o su internet
<marcy> ho sia NVIDIA sia Intel come Scheda grafica
<marcy> entrambi i driver sono perfettamente installati, non capisco perché qualche volta l'immagine mi produca quel sfarfallio per un secondo
<simon86> buona sera posso chiedere un aiutino
<simon86> ?
<enzotib> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<simon86> ok ho appena installato lubuntu e nella risoluzione dello schermo nn ci sono opzioni ce solo 680x480
<lottoale> buonasera
<lottoale> riprovo a contattarvi poiche ieri non ho concluso nulla
<lottoale> dopo l'istallazione di lubuntu ho una serie di problemi
<lottoale> 1- firefox parla inglese, ho provato  a cambiare le impostazioni dal menù ma non ho risolto niente, necessito aiuto
<Carlin0> lottoale, sudo apt install firefox-locale-it
<lottoale> gia fatto...riprovo e posto la risposta...
<marcy> Carlin0, mi daresti una mano?
<Carlin0> marcy, non sono ferrato sull'argomento
<marcy> e se ti mettessi il link dove avevo già scritto la domanda..
<lottoale> https://thepasteb.in/p/qjhLZMAXWxQUB
<Carlin0> marcy, ho letto la cosa dello sfarfallio...
<Carlin0> lottoale, sudo apt update && sudo apt -y dist-upgrade
<marcy> ok... quindi che devo fare?
<Carlin0> lottoale, quando ha finito dimmelo
<Carlin0> marcy, aspettare qualcuno che ne sappia qualcosa
<marcy> mmm ma la domanda è lì da mesi ormai... :-(
<Carlin0> il problema della doppia scheda non sei il solo ad averlo ma non ne capisco nulla
<lottoale> a fine processo devo riavviare?
<marcy> e se disabilitassi una scheda risolverei?
<Carlin0> lottoale, no quando ha finito dimmelo
<lottoale> ok...a me sembra fermo per ora...
<Carlin0> marcy, gigirock ne capisce qualcosa prova a parlare con lui
<marcy> dove sta?
<Carlin0> lottoale, il terminale ha finito di lavorare ?
<lottoale> no, ora viaggia
<Carlin0> marcy, quando lo vedi qui
<marcy> ah ok. ciao, grazie
<lottoale> ogni tanto si pianta
<Carlin0> eh lottoale hai oltre 200 aggiornamenti da fare , dagli tempo
<lottoale> mi sa che ce ne vorrà un po...ma è solo per la lingua?
<Carlin0> gli aggiornamenti vanno fatti cmq
<Carlin0> può anche darsi che bastino quelli per risolvere
<Carlin0> dopo fatti quelli vediamo
<lottoale> non so se ricordi, ho installato lubuntu su tuo consiglio due giorni fa...di problemi ne ho una serie
<Carlin0> aggiorna che poi vediamo cosa si può fare
<Carlin0> firefox in italiano quasi di sicuro lo risolviamo
<lottoale> siamo al 60% firefox lampeggia e a sinistra degli indirizzi c'è il simbolo di restart, mi chiede se riavvio ora....aspetto...
<Carlin0> prima finisci
<Carlin0> poi riavvii
<lottoale> finito..
<Carlin0> riavvia
<lottoale> solo firefox o il pc
<Carlin0> il pc
<lottoale> riavviato...firefox parla ancora inglese
<Carlin0> lottoale, sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get -y autoremove --purge
<lottoale> https://thepasteb.in/p/r0hwEBKZ14QiK
<Carlin0> lottoale, dpkg -l | grep firefox
<lottoale> https://thepasteb.in/p/LghNKzxOP0RSZ
<Carlin0> lottoale, stai usando firefox ora ?
<lottoale> si
<Carlin0> premi ctrl + maiusc + A
<lottoale> è lìunico che ho
<Carlin0> nella scheda languages cosa hai ?
<lottoale> non succede nulla
<Carlin0> sicuro ?
<Carlin0> tutti e 3 i tasti insieme
<Carlin0> premi ctrl + maiusc + A
<lottoale> sicuro....scheda linguages?
<lottoale> maiuscolo è freccia su no?
<Carlin0> shift maiuscolo chiamalo come vuoi
<lottoale> ...comunque la freccia in alto....non succede nulla
<Carlin0> ok hai un menù che si chiama tool o tools ?
<lottoale> dove
<Carlin0> su firefox , di cosa stiamo parlando
<lottoale> non lo vedo,no
<Carlin0> dimmi che menù hai partendo da destra
<lottoale> qui c'è preferences...add-ons...developer (che ha una chiave inglese) poi altra roba che non dovrebbe interessare
<lottoale> save to pocket
<lottoale> about startpage
<lottoale> download
<billo2> vedi aprendo add.ons
<lottoale> bookmarks
<Mr_Pan> Carlin0, Add-ons oppure preferences
<billo2> raga....fategli controllare anche che in about:config.....general.useragent.locale sia settato su it
<lottoale> scusate, problemi di connessione...a che punto eravamo?
<billo2> add.ons apri
<lottoale> add-ons è impostato su italiano (IT) language pack
<billo2> prova ....nuova scheda...scrivi nella barra indirizzi  about:config
<lottoale> lo avevo fatto anche ieri...riproviamo...
<billo2> avevi controllato  se general.useragent.locale sia settato su it
<lottoale> ci sono ventiseimila voci ma ingua ricerca e browser sono su IT
<lottoale> anche general.user......
<lottoale> ecc..
<billo2> ok
<lottoale> pensavo fosse una passeggata...un comendo sul terminale e via...con la vecchia versione ubuntu avevo risolto in un minuto...
<lottoale> che poi era piu recente di questa....
<lottoale> se la cosaè troppo complicata me lo tengo in inglese....
<Carlin0> https://addons.mozilla.org/it/firefox/addon/italiano-it-language-pack/
<lottoale> ho premuto aggiungi a firefox...ù
<lottoale> letto tutto...è tutto a posto, nei componebti aggiuntivi la lingua inglese neanche c'è...è tutto impostato correttamente...ma...
<billo2> ma
<Carlin0> ma nei componenti aggiuntivi la lingua italiana è attiva ?
<lottoale> la lingua è l'unica presente ed è attiva...
<Carlin0> lottoale, sudo apt install --reinstall firefox
<Carlin0> e poi riavvia firefox
<lottoale> rimango qui mentre lavora o devo chiudere?..
<Carlin0> è lo stesso
<Carlin0> ma dopo devi riavviarlo
<Carlin0> se non va così non so + cosa dirti
<lottoale> dovrebbe partire già in italiano o devo reimpostare
<lottoale> reinstallato...riavviato...controllato il language pack...tutto come prima
<billo2> se non ha gia provato...resta da rimominare la cartella nascosta del profilo di firefox
<lottoale> ovvero...
<billo2> nella home ctrl-h cerca la cartella .mozilla e la rinomini mozilla.old poi chiudi e riavvia
<billo2> dovrebbe bastare riavviare firefox
<lottoale> se premo ctrl+h mi esce la cronologia...
<lottoale> domanda, prima avevo ubuntu 16-04.1 e funzionava bene a parte il problema del' EPP, è così che si chiamava?
<lottoale> se reinstallassi quello?
<lottoale> forse era PPA
<billo2> ctrl-h quando sei nella home con tutte le cartelle visibili
<lottoale> non ci sono, dove devo andare?
<billo2> home utente
<lottoale> se  premo home ( simbolo casa) va sul motore di ricerca
<lottoale> niente dai...io reinstallerei il sistema di prima..lo capivo meglio...ce l'ho già su una chiavetta eseguibile all'avvio ma l'avevo scaricato anni fa...può andare bene o non è piu supportato?
<lottoale> capisco che il pc è vecchio e forse lubuntu gira meglio ma quello girava bene...non è che abbia grandi esigenze di prestazioni
<billo2> A firefox chiuso prova da terminale con......mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla.old
<billo2> ora vado ciao
<lottoale> non so come ho fatto...ho digitato il comando ed è uscito- impossibile eseguire-ho riaperto e...ha funzionato...grazie billo
<lottoale> c'è ancora qualcuno?
<lottoale> problema n. 2- questo forse non è risolvibile perche lo avevo anche prima di formattare...
<lottoale> all'avvio, dopo i primi step, appare la scritta lubuntu che lambeggia rapidamente...premo invio e lo schermo diventa nero con una seri crescente  di [[24, ripremo invio e smettono di aumentare...poi si avvia normalmente
<lottoale> se non premo invio la scritta lampeggia per un tempo indefinito
<lottoale> se è un problema del pc passiamo direttamente al punto 3
<LoZioNe> salve a tutti,ho bisogno di una mano per capire come mai non riesco ad installare vlc su Debian (dipendenze non soddisfatte) https://paste.ubuntu.com/24576821/
<lottoale> ok ragazzi, vi saluto e vi ringrazio, per ora, ma nei prossimi mi rifarò vivo...vorrei riuscire a far funzionare questa dannata macchina..
<Carlin0> LoZioNe, hai fatto casini coi repo (semplicemente
<Carlin0> LoZioNe, poi cmq lo sai bene che qui non si da supporto a debian
<LoZioNe> lo so...ma siete i numeri uno a risolvere ^^
<finstern1s> eh dai, fosse stato su Ubuntu sarebbe stato diverso
<LoZioNe> (lecchino che sono ;) )
<Carlin0> ma non qui LoZioNe non vogliono e lo sai
<LoZioNe> cmq.stò risolvendo
<finstern1s> lo vuoi tu, LoZioNe?
<Carlin0> hai messo repo di wheezy con quelli di jessie ... che ti lamenti ?
<finstern1s> perche` LoZioNe vuoi installare vlc per la prima volta
#ubuntu-it 2018-05-07
<BUCO-DEL-CULO> SCUSATEMI AVETE MAI SENTITO PARLARE DEL COSIDETTO .......... BUCO-DEL-CULO ? NE AVETE SENTITO PARLARE ? L'OREFIZIO ANALE? SAPETE COS'È? A CHE SERVE? EBBENE,MI HANNO DETTO CHE VOI UOMINI SIETE SOLITI TRASTULLARVELO DURANTE LA FASE MASTURBATORIA AL FINE DI PROVOCARE UN MAGGIORE E PIÙ INTENSO PIACERE STIMOLANDOVI PER L'APPUNTO,LA PROSTATA PER MEZZO DI CODESTO PERTUGIO,È TUTTO VERO?
<christian3> Buongiorno, mi chiamo christian. Vorrei un'informazione, io utilizzo ubuntu 16.04 e ho visto che da un pò è uscita la nuova release 18.04, tuttavia ad oggi non mi è stato notificato questo aggiornamento.
<Mr_Pan> christian3, si perche´ fino al rilascio delle versione .1 l'attuale 8.04 risulta come "in sviluppo2 e quindi non ti viene notificata
<Mr_Pan> christian3, se vuoi procedre manualmente apri il Terminale e scrivi  sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<pac1957> Buongiorno, sono con ubuntu 18.04 e ho il launcher pieno, volevo creare dei cassetti ma esito ad aggiungere i relativi ppa dell'applicazione denominata "Drawers", come si fa a sapere se i ppa sono affidabili?
<Mr_Pan> !ppa
<ubot-it> Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu official - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<Mr_Pan> pac1957, ti e´ stato detto e ridetto i ppa lasciali perdere utilizza sw proveniente dai repository ufficiali
<Mr_Pan> poi fai come vuoi ...
<pac1957> Mr_Pan: perfetto, quindi quale soluzione posso scegliere per risolvere il problema del launcher pineo? Ovviamente se esiste.
<Mr_Pan> pac1957, a mio avviso gli unici ppa ammessi sono chrome e teamviewer . stop
<pac1957> Mr_Pan: ne terrò conto, grazie.
<Mr_Pan> pac1957, non posso aiutarti uso Xfce ... nente launcher
<Mr_Pan> *niente
<pac1957> Mr_Pan: ho provato ad installare docky, che è presente in software center, ma installa un altra icona bluetooth e non mi funzionava più il mouse, ho disinstallato ed è rientrato tutto nella normalità, ma purtroppo anche il problema del launcher pieno.
<ryuujin> Mr_Pan: e Java
<Mr_Pan> pac1957, non posso aiutarti uso Xfce ... niente launcher
<Mr_Pan> ryuujin,  ?
<pac1957> Mr_Pan: ah, d'accordo!
<ryuujin> Mr_Pan: scusa... riguardo ppa. Ma siamo OT :)
<christian3> ok grazie mille Mr_pan
<marcarm> salve a causa della mia inesperienza credo di aver incasinato le partizioni del disco e  se provo ad usare gparte live o da sistema  mi appare una finestra di avviso per me incomprensibile e gparted crasha,ho eseguito test del disco e del filesystem da windows e tutto risulta regolare,anche linux funziona bene ma ho necessità di espandere la partiz
<marcarm> ione linux e per farlo mi sono imbattuto in questa situazione, potete aiutarmi?
<Mr_Pan> marcarm, prima di tutto dovresti postare l errore...
<Mr_Pan> marcarm, per far equello che dici tu (operazione non esente da rischi) devi eseguirla per forza da live
<marcarm> ok chiedo venia sono inesperto, intendi uno screenshot del testo dell'errore?
<Mr_Pan> marcarm, si uno screenshot mandalo qui
<Mr_Pan> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<marcarm> http://prntscr.com/jepbea ecco
<marcarm> http://prntscr.com/jepcj0 questo è il risultato di fdisk -l
<Mr_Pan> marcarm, si vedono le prtizioni windows e una partizione linux + swap ...
<Mr_Pan> marcarm, non hai /home separata?
<marcarm> certo sono quelle che uso ma si vede anche una partizione estesa che ingloba le due partizioni logiche di linux
<Mr_Pan> marcarm, e come  / dove vorresti allargare la partizione linux ?
<marcarm> potrei utilizzare la partizione dati?
<Mr_Pan> marcarm, esatto si vede la partizione  estesa da 78,4 GB
<marcarm> prima non la vedevo
<marcarm> prima del problema intendo
<marcarm> potrebbe essere la causa del problema?
<Mr_Pan> marcarm, per come sei messo non puoi allargarti da nessuna parte
<Mr_Pan> a meno che non metti mano alle partizoni e al file fstab ...
<marcarm> si ok, ma senza gparted come faccio
<Mr_Pan> marcarm, devi comunque farlo da Live perche´ le partizioni devo essere smontate
<Mr_Pan> da live hai lo stesso errore ?
<marcarm> si ho lo stesso errore
<marcarm> ho provato anche con una distro live
<marcarm> inoltre non ho capito perche adesso ho questa partizione estesa, temo di averla create per errore e che sia corrotta
<[Enrico]> marcarm: potrebbe essere che la tua tabella partizioni si sia corrotta. Lo dico dall'errore che gparted riporta
<marcarm> si Enrico lo penso anchio ma non so come rimediare
<marcarm> comunque mi pare strano che i sistemi operativi sono entrambi funzionanti
<[Enrico]> marcarm: non è strano in realtà. basta che l'informazione che serve per fare il boot sia corretta
<[Enrico]> anche se il resto è corrotto
<marcarm> cosa mi consigli?
<[Enrico]> marcarm: ripristinare una tabella partizioni è rischioso, prima di tutto fai un backup. Poi puoi provare a usare testdisk per sistemare la tabella partizioni
<[Enrico]> marcarm: la guida ufficiale è in inglese https://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<[Enrico]> mi raccomando il backup prima di tutto
<marcarm> non so se è la stessa cosa ma ho fatto un skandisk da win ho controllato anche lo stato fisico del disco e il filesystem ma solo da win
<[Enrico]> marcarm: no lo scandisk controlla il filesystem non la tabella partizioni
<marcarm> grazie davvero spero di farcela
<CarlinA> AHAHAHHAHAHAH Carlin0 FIGLIO DI PUTTANA MA TI SEI IMPARATO A WHOISSARE GLI IP DA TERMI-ANALE? AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA PENSA TE CHE FIGLIO DI 'NDROCCHIA CHE SEI MA TI PARE CHE COI BAN RIUSCIRAI MAI A FERMARE LA TROLL NUMERO 1 DI TUTTO IL WEB? AHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA TI DEVI METTERE PIÙ D'IMPEGNO NON BASTA UN SEMPLICE whois 188.166.152.163 PER FERMARE ME,TROVA DA QUI LA MASCHERA SOTTORETE ORA AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
<CarlinA> SE CE LA FAI AHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<ryuujin> che merduomo custu'
<Mr_Pan> ryuujin, ???
<wellano17> Buongiorno a tutti
<wellano17> ho un problema all'avvio di un pc dell con pre-istallato ubuntu. Appena acceso dopo aver caricato la schermata con il logo dell mi appare una schermata dove elenca una serie di errori, allego foto.
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<wellano17> come non detto, non posso caricare foto, ma in sostanza gli errori sono del tipo failure reading sctor 0x72c800 from hd00
<Carlin0> wellano17, così su 2 piedi sembra un problema al hard disk
<wellano17> http://prntscr.com/jeruti
<wellano17> ma ho fatto tutti i test con la diagnostica e l hard disk me lo legge senza problemi
<Carlin0> il messaggio dice quello ... wellano17 se premi alt + f2 o ctrl + alt + f2 si avvia qualcosa ? cambia la schermata ?
<Mr_Pan> wellano17, hai 2 dischi  ?
<wellano17> no
<wellano17> ora provo con alt f2
<wellano17> cmq dalla schermata di errore mi manda a questa scheramta
<Carlin0> login testuale ?
<Mr_Pan> wellano17, 2 partizioni ... hd1  e hd0 ...  comuque ilmessaggio dice prorpio quello .. .errore di lettura ... smbra decisamente un erroe del supporto fisico
<wellano17> http://prntscr.com/jerwog
<wellano17> da qua digitando exit come ho trovato su internet parte una seconda diagnostica che da come risultato questo
<wellano17> http://prntscr.com/jervs3
<Carlin0> wellano17, hai uefi ?
<wellano17> dovrei
<wellano17> si
<Carlin0> wellano17, non vede il boot del sistema operativo , puoi tentare 2 cose : prima ripristina il grub , seconda se non funziona la prima ripristina l'intero sistema operativo
<Carlin0> !grub | wellano17
<ubot-it> wellano17: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<wellano17> ok, grazie mille intanto. provero'
<anamaria> salve , sto provando ad installare la stampante samsung xpressm 2026w, ho inserito il cd e quando lancio il setup mi da segnale di errore
<Carlin0> anamaria, ma samsumg fornisce i driver linux su disco ?
<anamaria> credo che sia questo il problema anche sul disco non ce scritto niente
<lei-ossia-io> RAGAZZI MA VOI QUANDO LECCATE LA FIGA POI SUBITO DOPO VI LAVATE E SCIAQUATE LE CAVITÀ ORALI?OPPURE MANGIATE E BEVETE SOPRA,INGURGITANDOVI TUTTI I BATTERI E GERMI VAGINEI CHE POCO PRIMA AVETE LISCIATO?SAPETE CHE L'ORGANO SESSUALE FEMMINILE CONTIENE GERMI E BATTERI COME UNA DISCARICA RUANDESE?VA BÈ CHE TANTO VOI QUANDO CAZZO DOVETE VEDERLA MAI UNA VAGINA AHAHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHH
<saikiura> Carlin0 MORTO DI FIGA MA PERCHÉ NON ESCI OGNI TANTO DI CASA E TI VAI A TROVARE UNA FREGNA COME TUTTE LE PERSONE NORMALI,MORTO DI CULO CHE NON SEI ALTRO,ESCI E VATTI A TROVARE LA FIGA PER PROCREARE COME GESÙ CRISTO COMANDA,TANTO NON CE LA FAI A FERMARMI COME VEDI AHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAH DAI SU,ESCI OGNI TANTO,CAROGNA MORTO DI FREGNA FATTI UNA VITA
<saikiura> Carlin0 MORTO DI FIGA MA PERCHÉ NON ESCI OGNI TANTO DI CASA E TI VAI A TROVARE UNA FREGNA COME TUTTE LE PERSONE NORMALI,MORTO DI CULO CHE NON SEI ALTRO,ESCI E VATTI A TROVARE LA FIGA PER PROCREARE COME GESÙ CRISTO COMANDA,TANTO NON CE LA FAI A FERMARMI COME VEDI AHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAH DAI SU,ESCI OGNI TANTO,CAROGNA MORTO DI FREGNA FATTI UNA VITA
<saikiura> Carlin0 MORTO DI FIGA MA PERCHÉ NON ESCI OGNI TANTO DI CASA E TI VAI A TROVARE UNA FREGNA COME TUTTE LE PERSONE NORMALI,MORTO DI CULO CHE NON SEI ALTRO,ESCI E VATTI A TROVARE LA FIGA PER PROCREARE COME GESÙ CRISTO COMANDA,TANTO NON CE LA FAI A FERMARMI COME VEDI AHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAH DAI SU,ESCI OGNI TANTO,CAROGNA MORTO DI FREGNA FATTI UNA VITA
<saikiura> Carlin0 MORTO DI FIGA MA PERCHÉ NON ESCI OGNI TANTO DI CASA E TI VAI A TROVARE UNA FREGNA COME TUTTE LE PERSONE NORMALI,MORTO DI CULO CHE NON SEI ALTRO,ESCI E VATTI A TROVARE LA FIGA PER PROCREARE COME GESÙ CRISTO COMANDA,TANTO NON CE LA FAI A FERMARMI COME VEDI AHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAH DAI SU,ESCI OGNI TANTO,CAROGNA MORTO DI FREGNA FATTI UNA VITA
<saikiura> Carlin0 MORTO DI FIGA MA PERCHÉ NON ESCI OGNI TANTO DI CASA E TI VAI A TROVARE UNA FREGNA COME TUTTE LE PERSONE NORMALI,MORTO DI CULO CHE NON SEI ALTRO,ESCI E VATTI A TROVARE LA FIGA PER PROCREARE COME GESÙ CRISTO COMANDA,TANTO NON CE LA FAI A FERMARMI COME VEDI AHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAH DAI SU,ESCI OGNI TANTO,CAROGNA MORTO DI FREGNA FATTI UNA VITA
<ryuujin> .
<paloam> salve, ho un problema. Ho da poco re-istallato ubuntu 16.04 e da ieri mi da un quadratino dietro il puntatore del mouse con un altro punto del desktop o quando passo sulla barra di ricerca del browser mi da un effetto simil selezionato
<gigirock> paloam, quindi hai unity ?
<gigirock> paloam, cmq sembrano problemi di grafica , hai nvidia ? puoi disattivare wayland ?
<[Enrico]> nella 16.04 non c'è wayland
<gigirock> [Enrico], eh e' una deformazione professionale....
<[Enrico]> eheheh capisco :D
<paloam> 1050(laptop)
<paloam> ho risolto riavviando lightdm
<paloam> grazie lo stesso
<geraldo> buonasera
<geraldo> a tutti
<geraldo> ho una domanda d'aiuto
<geraldo> chi puo rispondermi?
<fabio_cc> !ciao | geraldo
<ubot-it> geraldo: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<geraldo> ciao
<fabio_cc> !qualcuno | geraldo
<ubot-it> geraldo: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<geraldo> ho urgentemente bisogno di installare su un altro pc win10 da usb
<geraldo> ho scaricato l'immagine iso
<geraldo> quale programma posso utilizzare per creare usb avviabile?
<geraldo> ok ubot!
<fabio_cc> geraldo, la creazione di iso di win10 non riguarda il supporto ubuntu, è offtopic
<fabio_cc> !chat | geraldo
<ubot-it> geraldo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<geraldo> ok
<cecco> buonasera, sto provando ad installare ubuntu su un pc ma credo si sia bloccato. sono sulla schermata con scritto ubuntu e sotto ci sono dei puntini bianchi. il pc è così da 5 ore
<fabio_cc> !ciao | cecco
<ubot-it> cecco: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<fabio_cc> cecco, si, direi che si sia bloccato
<fabio_cc> cecco, se premi esc  oppure ctrl+alt+f1 si vedono delle scritte?
<cecco> no non succede niente
<cecco> io avevo preparato la chiavetta usb con rufus
<fabio_cc> cecco, per prima cosa devi controllare il checksum md5 della iso
<cecco> avevo impostato di installare dalla chiavetta (il mio pc è del 2006)
<cecco> ma adesso cosa faccio, spengo forzatamente?
<fabio_cc> cecco, del 2006? processore e ram?
<fabio_cc> cecco, per forza, non succede niente
<cecco> mah...direi 1GHz e 4GB?
<cecco> sinceramente non ricordo nemmeno
<cecco> è un HP Pavillon
<fabio_cc> cecco, non basta dire la frequenza, vorrei sapere che processore ha
<SImoneXub> Buonasera, ho un problema con Xubuntu 18.04. Il problema è che se alzo o abbasso la luminosità sia tramite tasti della tastiera sia tramite il gestore delle energie il display del notebook non cambia di luminosità. Sapete come posso risolvere? Naturalmente attenderò il mio turno
<cecco> 2,5 GHz Intel Core i5-2450M
<cecco> trovato i dati su internet
<cecco> no
<cecco> come non detto, non è quello
<cecco> il processore è un AMD ma non ricordo nient'altro
<cecco> non sono un grande esperto, anzi :(
<fabio_cc> cecco, non riesco a dirti se hai i requisiti minimi per poter avviare ubuntu, la quantità di ram va bene ma non sapendo il processore
<fabio_cc> non posso esprimermi
<fabio_cc> cecco, ma è un fisso o un portatile?
<cecco> portatile
<cecco> ma dici che potrebbe essere solo quello il problema?
<fabio_cc> cecco, e non c'è scritto il modello sopra? O.o
<fabio_cc> (o sotto)
<cecco> si sotto, HP pavilion dv500
<cecco> cerco
<fabio_cc> cecco, forse 5000 ?
<cecco> si scusa
<cecco> dv5000
<cecco> cacchio dici che ha solo 512MB di RAM??
<cecco> l'ho trovato su un furom uno che ne descrive le caratteristiche
<fabio_cc> cecco, evita parolacce
<fabio_cc> cecco, ha un amd 2 ghz singole core e 1 gb di ram
<fabio_cc> cecco, non va bene per ubuntu
<fabio_cc> cecco, prova xubuntu o lubuntu
<fabio_cc> *single
<SImoneXub> Buonasera, ho un problema con Xubuntu 18.04. Il problema è che se alzo o abbasso la luminosità sia tramite tasti della tastiera sia tramite il gestore delle energie il display del notebook non cambia di luminosità. Sapete come posso risolvere?
<fabio_cc> !ripetere | SImoneXub
<ubot-it> SImoneXub: Non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a disposizione dalla comunità.
<SImoneXub> Mi scusi
<fabio_cc> inoltre
<fabio_cc> !pazienza | SImoneXub
<ubot-it> SImoneXub: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<Arciello> Buona sera,ho un problema nell'aggiornamento da Ubuntu 17.10 a Ubuntu 18.04 LTS
<Carlin0> Arciello, esponi il problema e  se qualcuno sa risponde
<ryuujin> ~.
-ChanServ:#ubuntu-it- Carlin0 quieted $~a
#ubuntu-it 2018-05-08
-ChanServ:#ubuntu-it- Carlin0 unquieted $~a
<LucaVanzin> buongiorno, sto cercando di creare un bridge tra lan0 e lan1 in rc.local. Purtroppo da dmesg sembra che lan0 e lan1 siano inizializzate (da /etc/network/interfaces) dopo l'esecusione di rc.local, che quindi mi segnala un errore rc.local Host name lookup failure. Cosa mi consigliereste di fare? Grazie
<gigirock> LucaVanzin, devi creare due net
<LucaVanzin> gigirock, scusami ma non sono riuscito a capire bene
<[Enrico]> LucaVanzin: usa networkmanager per configurare il bridge
<[Enrico]> è la cosa più semplice
<[Enrico]> puoi anche usare interfaces ovviamente se vuoi
<[Enrico]> rc.local non lo puoi usare per la rete, viene chiamato alla fine del boot, la rete dev'essere inizializzata prima
<[Enrico]> quindi il bridge non lo puoi gestire a mano, devi per forza usare gli strumenti di gestione rete previsti da ubuntu
<[Enrico]> che sono networkmanager e interfaces (anche se consiglio vivamente il primo)
<gigirock> LucaVanzin, ma fai cio' per creare un firewall ?
<LucaVanzin> Enrico, capisco... visto che la cosa funziona facendola da comandi manuali bash pensavo funzionasse anche in uno script da boot
<LucaVanzin> gigirock, attualmente lo sto facendo per accedere a internet da 2 interfacce di rete di una espressobin
<LucaVanzin> e se lo faccio manualmente da bash, funziona correttaemnte (almeno l'accesso a internet)
<gigirock> LucaVanzin, facevo quelle cose 15 anni fa , cmq devi creare due network diversi in configurazione, ma sarebbe meglio su una versione server
<Mr_Pan> LucaVanzin, per mia curiosita´ visto che ignoro... quale convienienza esiste a prendere una espressobin 8nel tuo caso) rispetto ad una maggiormente supportata raspberry (ma avrei potuto dire banana ecc)   ?
<LucaVanzin> gigirock, beh, meglio arrivarci tardi che mai ;p
<Carlin0> LucaVanzin, hai provato a mettere lo script in crontab @reboot ?
<[Enrico]> LucaVanzin: nota che se stai usando una espressobin il gestore di rete potrebbe non essere il default in ubuntu. Di default networkmanager viene usato, ma potrebbero averlo disabilitato in favore di interfaces. Se questo è il caso il mio suggerimento di usare networkmanager non si applica
<LucaVanzin> Mr-Pan, ciao, questa scheda ha una mPCIE, non ha interfacce video, ha 3 NIC
<LucaVanzin> anzi.. 2 a dire il vero
<Mr_Pan> LucaVanzin, ah si vedo 2 lan e una wan
<Mr_Pan> LucaVanzin, qua pero siamo ot
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<LucaVanzin> ok.. scusatemi dimentico sempre il canale
<Mr_Pan> LucaVanzin, nessuna uscita video  ?
<LucaVanzin> no nedeo
<LucaVanzin> video
<zap_> ciao ho installato ubuntu 18-04 su pc lenovo x220 e va tutto. solo dopo che appare la schermata di grub appare questo messaggio:Errore nessuna tabella dei simboli premere un tasto per continuare
<Mr_Pan> zap_, sicuro che installazione sia andata a buon fine ?    che l aiso che hai utilizzato sia corretta al 100%  prima di installare hai fatto controllo MD5?    hai avviato in modalitá live?
<Mr_Pan> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum | Per una lista completa, si veda: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum/Hash
<gigirock> zap_, non ho capito cosa e va tutto , e se hai fatto update-grub una volta loggato dal termninale
<zap_> gigirock, Mr_Pan  voglio dire che il pc funziona in tutti i suoi programmi ,non ho fatto update-grub anche perche non so come si fa
<zap_> Mr_Pan, no non ho avviato in live
<gigirock> zap_, una volta che sei loggato nel sistema : ctrl alt t si apre il terminale , nel terminale scrivi update-grub e cosi si aggiorna il menu di grub , poi sempre dal terminale prima sudo apt update poi sudo apt upgrade , una volta terminato tutto sudo reboot , il sistema si riavviera'
<zap_> gigirock, ok lo faccio
<zap_> gigirock, ho fatto quello da te suggerito ma l'errore permane
<gigirock> zap_, ma quindi all'avvio appare quell'errore ma poi riesci a collegarti al sistema senza problemi ?
<zap_> gigirock, si
<gigirock> zap_, !bootrepair
<gigirock> !bootrepair | zap_
<ubot-it> zap_: Boot-Repair è uno strumento grafico per ripristinare l'accesso ad Ubuntu ed altri sistemi operativi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair
<gigirock> !bootrepair | zap_
<ubot-it> zap_: Boot-Repair è uno strumento grafico per ripristinare l'accesso ad Ubuntu ed altri sistemi operativi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair
<gigirock> zap_, segui quella guida , ma altri hanno risolto con una nuova installazione di grub
<gigirock> zap_, ma hai uefi ?
<zap_> gigirock, come controllo uefi?
<gigirock> zap_, controlla le partizioni del tuo sistema , hai win10 ?
<zap_> gigirock, ho win8
<gigirock> zap_, allora dovresti avere uefi, procedi pure con bootrepair
<zap_> gigirock, ok
<cybornaut77> ciao a tutti
<cybornaut77> avrei una domanda
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<cybornaut77> scusatemi
<cybornaut77> allora ho appena installato ubuntu 18.05
<cybornaut77> 18.04
<cybornaut77> e vorrei installare un programma che mi permetta di monitorare le temperature
<Mr_Pan> cybornaut77, lo cerchi nel sw center e lo installi
<cybornaut77> ok grazie
<cybornaut77> fatto installato, ma mi da solo la temperatura della gpu come faccio a vederle tutte? tipo scheda madre, cpu
<gigirock> !info pmsensor
<alevipri> c'è lmsensors, anche con interfaccia grafica: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/LmSensors
<ubot-it> Package pmsensor does not exist in xenial
<alevipri> la guida è verificata con la 16.04, ma dovrebbe andare bene anche per la 18.04
<cybornaut77> ah quindi devo attivare la lettura dei sensori da terminale
<gigirock> !info psensor
<ubot-it> psensor (source: psensor): display graphs for monitoring hardware temperature. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.3-2ubuntu3 (xenial), package size 59 kB, installed size 358 kB
<alevipri> cybornaut77 puoi farlo anche da terminale, con un semplice comando
<zap_> ciao come si fa per avere l'icona " mostra desktop " su ubuntu 18-04?
<cybornaut77> ricia, scusate ho dovuto riavviare. grazie infinite adesso è tutto ok
<alevipri> ottimo!
<cybornaut77> questo bionic weaver mi sembra molto piu scattante della 17.10 però ho installato il psensors proprio perche mi sembrava usasse più risorse, infatti le temperature del pc sono + alte
<gigirock> cybornaut77, metti un amperometro sul cavo della 220 v e vedi
<cybornaut77> bionic beaver pardon
<cybornaut77> ahahahh, no è solo che sentivo le ventole girare forte cosa che non mi succedeva all'avvio della 17.10 tutto qua :)
<zap_> perche con ubuntu 18-04 non è possibilr avere l'icona "mostra desktop" ?
<Claudio> Buonasera a tutti
<gigirock> zap_, ma a che serve l'icona mostra il desktop ?
<zap_> gigirock, a me serve quando ho piu finestre aperte e per vedere la scrivania devo ridurre a icona tutte le finestre
<gigirock> ah...
<gigirock> zap_, vai nelle impostazioni tastiera e abilita il tutto perche' al momento per default e' disabilitato
<zap_> gigirock, non ho trovato nulla che riguardi l'icona in oggetto
<gigirock> !info guacamole-server
<ubot-it> Package guacamole-server does not exist in xenial
<gigirock> !info guacamole
<ubot-it> guacamole (source: guacamole-client): HTML5 web application for accessing remote desktops. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.3-1.2 (xenial), package size 423 kB, installed size 517 kB
<gigirock> zap_,non hai voluto trovare niente.... che e' diverso
<zap_> gigirock, forse stiamo parlando di due cose differenti
<gigirock> zap_, aspe
<gigirock> https://imgur.com/a/3QgRHVc zap_ hai questo ?
<zap_> gigirock, si
<gigirock> ecco allora setti i tasti che vuoi zap_
<zap_> gigirock, ah ok ora ho capito io cercavo icona desktop
<zap_> gigirock, grazie mille
<gigirock> zap_, nulla vieta di fare un icona che fa da lanciatore per la combinazione di tasti che sceglierai
<zap_> gigirock, ha questo sarebbe formidabile
<zap_> gigirock, si fa sempre sulla schermata tastiera?
<gigirock> zap_, no in 1804 bisogna chiedere il permesso al presidente della repubblica
<gigirock> zap_, aspe
<gigirock> zap_, vedi cosa ti ho mandato non posso linkare guide non ufficiali qui
<cybornaut77> notte
<zap_> gigirock, ok grazie mille anche per la tua pazienza!!! domani quando sarò piu fresco provo a creare l'icona grazie e buona notte
#ubuntu-it 2018-05-09
<duck2018> buongiorno,il pc mi si e aggiornato automaticamente in ubuntu 18 e dal riavvio ho solo schermata viola con il logo centrale.Si puo tornare indietro?
<gigirock> duck2018, no ma si puo' sistemare.......
<duck2018> come?
<gigirock> duck2018, all'avvio dovresti avere un menu' scegli modalita' ripristino .......
<gigirock> duck2018, quale scheda video ha quel computer ?
<gigirock> duck2018, sul computer e' installato anche windows ?
<duck2018> no solo ubuntu 17. la scheda e integrata PC hp factory.
<gigirock> duck2018, e' un portatile ?
<duck2018> all'avvio posso usare solo i comandi classici f9 f10 f12 per le impostazioni pc. non ho trovato ripristino.
<duck2018> e un vecchio descktop,ma con ubuntu mi da soddisfazione
<gigirock> duck2018, premi esc + volte all'avvio dovrebbe apparire il menu'
<duck2018> menu ubuntu?
<gigirock> duck2018, si menu grub di ubuntu
<duck2018> provato di dice errore keybord su schermata nera e sotto f9 f10 f12. il pc e HP compaq dc 7600 small form factory
<gigirock> duck2018, dovresti premere esc quando e' finito il caricamento HP
<duck2018> ho provato senza alcun risultato :(
<duck2018> altre cose da provare?
<Carlin0> duck2018, per accedere al menù di grub quindi anche al ripristino premi ripetutamente shift all'avvio e  non esc
<Carlin0> esc si premeva con grub 1
<duck2018> grazie,il pc si e avviato :)
<Carlin0> però duck2018 non si aggiorna automaticamente la versione come dici tu , gli devi dare l'ok ...
<duck2018> si e vero ho dato per buono l'aggiornamento,perche ubunto fin ora con gli aggiornamenti non mi ha dato mai noie.
<my2c> salve, leggendo quì https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel come primo comando ci sta "apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r)" che non scarica i sorgenti come dovrebbe... invece "apt-get source linux" li scarica mi piacerebbe sapere se è normale grazie.
<antoia> Ciao ragazzi, ho bisogno di installare mongodb per utilizzare il database tramite php. Sto lavorando su Ubuntu 17.10 e la versione di php è la 7.2.5. Ho provato qualsiasi guida presente sul web ma non sono riuscito a risolvere il problema, qualcuno conosce un modo per integrare mongo a php? Grazie!
<Valgio63> Buongiorno a tutti. Ho un problema con iBus  per impostare la tastiera in giapponese. Ubuntu 14.04 LTS. in pratica installo Ibus-anthy ma poi non me lo vede fra le scelte disponibili. Qualcuna mi può aiutare?
<[Enrico]> antoia: provato a installare php-mongodb?
<[Enrico]> antoia: http://php.net/manual/en/class.mongodb.php
<antoia> si, ho già seguito quella guida
<gigirock> antoia, ma cosa non funziona ?
<antoia> Non riesco a vedere il modulo caricato in phpinfo
<antoia> E provando ad eseguire il programma per controllare se il modulo è caricato, questo restituisce che il modulo non è caricato
<ryuujin> antoia: devi abilitarlo con phoenmode
<antoia> Puoi spiegarti meglio? Non ho trovato nulla di inerente a quel comando
<gigirock> antoia, dovrai modficare php.ini o simili ?
<antoia> Già modificato il file php.ini in /opt/lampp/etc
<antoia> Ho aggiunto, come specifica la guida, extension=mongodb.so
<antoia> Riavviato il server ma non funziona
<[Enrico]> /opt/lampp? Non credo che tu stia usando lo stack LAMP ufficiale di ubuntu, meglio se passi in #ubuntu-it-chat
<[Enrico]> qui si supportano solo i software ufficialy
<[Enrico]> ufficiali*
<antoia> Potresti ripostarmi il link al gruppo per cortesia?
<gigirock>  Ubuntu-it e' il supporto mentre ubuntu-it-chat e' la chat antoia
<Valgio63_> ripeto la domanda visto che adesso siete molti di più in linea. Buongiorno a tutti. Ho un problema con iBus  per impostare la tastiera in giapponese. Ubuntu 14.04 LTS. in pratica installo Ibus-anthy ma poi non me lo vede fra le scelte disponibili. Qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<gigirock> Valgio63, nella impostazione delle tastiere e lingua , quale e' la prima tastiera ?
<gigirock> Valgio63, ma quindi hai installata anche la tastiera jap standard ?
<Valgio63_> gigirock, la prima italaiana, la seconda japponese. quando vado ad impostare la lingua con aggiungi lingue non mi da disponibile giapponese anthy o cinese pinguyn o come si chiama. mi da sopo cinese o giapponese. Ho visto, sis su un pc con debian che su uno con la stessa release del mio, che invece lì installando ibus-anthy appare regolarmente, la selezioni e poi tutto va alla grande! In alto aggiungi la tastiera
<Valgio63_>  giapponese(Anthy) e da li in poi scrivi in giapponese dove vuoi, anche su libreoffice.
<ryuujin>  kutabat chimae
<gigirock> !info ibus-anthy
<ubot-it> ibus-anthy (source: ibus-anthy): anthy engine for IBus. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.6-1 (xenial), package size 70 kB, installed size 776 kB
<gigirock> Valgio63, hai gia' riavviato ?
<Valgio63_> Più volte.
<Valgio63_> gigirock, forse ho qualcosa installato che cozza proprio con ibus-anthy. il problema eè che sto cercando di risolverlo sul mio, in modo da prendere poi in remoto il pc di mia figlia e fare la stessa cosa sulò suo. lei in questo momento sta studiando a Kyoto......
<Valgio63_> gigirock, ovviamente sul suo portatile è installata una copia del mio sistema operativo, ne ho fatto una distributable con Systembakc
<gigirock> Valgio63, sicuramente e' qualcosa di molto 'persoanalizzato' , tio conviene googolare nei siti jap ,
<Valgio63_> gigirock, sapessi almeno un po d'inglese....
<Valgio63_> Vabbè, grazie a tutti.....alla prossima. se dovessi trovare la soluzione lon posto
<ryuujin> Valgio63: googla in jap
<zap> ciao ho installato lubuntu 18-04 32 bit su dell latitude d 620 con deu giga di memoria ram.il problema riguarda i video che anche su youtube vanno a scatti.qualche giorno fa mi avete detto che è un problema della scheda video.inoltre mi era stato suggerito di installare la versione a 64 bit. ho provato ad installarla ma ancora prima che inizi l'installazione un messaggio mi avvertiva che questa macchina non supportava i 6
<zap> 4 bit.allora mi tengo il 32 solo se qualcuno sa cosa fare per sistemare la scheda video?grazie
<[Enrico]> zap: consiglio pratico: cambia computer. è molto vecchio non ha abbastanza potenza per le applicazioni moderne come youtube
<zap> Enrico prima avevo installato ubuntu 16-04 ed andava benissimo
<[Enrico]> zap: allora tieni la 16.04 è supportata ancora per qualche anno
<zap> enrico secondo logica se con ubuntu 16-04 con lubuntu dovrebbe volare!
<zap> funziona
<Carlin0> eh volare ...
<Carlin0> con 2 gb di ram cosa vuoi che voli
<zap> Carlin0, in senso metaforico
<Carlin0> zap, il sistema in se con 2 gb di ram gira bene , quando apri i siti dipende cosa contengono e li 2 gb iniziano ad essere pochi
<Carlin0> zap, che cpu ha ?
<[Enrico]> zap: mah la mia esperienza dice che non c'è una differenza sostanziale da i vari desktop. Si Lubuntu usa un po' meno risorse, ma non c'è una differenza significativa. E quando usi firefox per andare su youtube, firefox usa le stesse risorse sia in ubuntu che lubuntu
<zap> Carlin0, ma anche con i film in mkv scaricati ha dei problemi
<[Enrico]> non è magicamente più leggero
<Carlin0> zap, che cpu ha ?
<[Enrico]> zap: che scheda video hai? magari è stato rimosso il supporto
<[Enrico]> zap: da terminale lancia questo comando per farci capire che scheda sia: lspci | grep -i vga
<zap> Carlin0, come vedo questi dati in lubuntu?
<[Enrico]> ti dovrebbe venir fuori una linea tipo questa
<Carlin0> se nemmeno supporta i 64 bit deve essere abbastanza penosa , non so cosa tu pretenda
<[Enrico]> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation HD Graphics 530 (rev 06)
<Carlin0> zap, apri un terminale e  scrivi sudo lshw | nc termbin.com 9999
<[Enrico]> o anche quello :D
<zap> Carlin0,
<Carlin0> e poi incolla qui il link che esce
<zap> Carlin0, ok
<gigirock> quella skeda grafica ha la memoria in condivisione ..... farei andare un video iutub e poi vedere top o free
<gigirock> ciao a dopo
<zap> Carlin0, non esce nulla
<Carlin0> zap, fai copia incolla del comando , non sbagli e fai prima
<Carlin0> zap, sudo lshw | nc termbin.com 9999
<zap> Carlin0, questo programma "xchat"non mi fa copia e incolla,
<Carlin0> zap seleziona il comando e poi usa la rotella de mouse per incollarlo
<Carlin0> clicca con la rotellina per incollare
<zap> cmq ha preso sudo lshw     https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VYt7TSqhbc/
<zap> Carlin0, non ho il mouse solo tuchpad
<Carlin0> zap, 32 bit 1.66GHz che vuoi pretendere ...
<zap> Carlin0, nemmeno se compero altri due giga di memoria?
<Carlin0> come apri un video è normale che vada a scatti , non riesce ad elaborare
<Carlin0> zap, sto parlando del processore non della ram
<zap> Carlin0, allora reinstallo ubuntu 16-04 che andava decentemente
<zap> ?
<Carlin0> bhe zap è normale ad ogni rilascio diventano sempre + esose , ovvio che la 16.04 andasse meglio
<Carlin0> ora devo andare ... ciao
<zap> Carlin0, ciao grazie
<tony_be_good> Salve a tutti, ragazzi chi mi può aiutare a risolvere un problemino che il mio ubuntu non riesce a riconoscere l'hard disk esterno, che volevo salvare tutto per installare ubuntu 16.04
<tony_be_good> oppure avte altre idee da suggerirmi, perchè  lanciando live ubuntu 16.04 legge lhard disk esterno ma purtoppo non mi fa copiare tutte le cartelle
<tony_be_good> ragazzi scusate qualcuno può aiutarmi sulla questione che il mio ubuntu non mi mostra l'hard disk esterno
<Mr_Pan> tony_be_good, te lo mostra o no  ?  sopra hai scritto un'altra cosa...
<tony_be_good> allora mi da il messaggio della periferica collegata ma purtroppo non mi mostra l'icona nella cartella computer
<Mr_Pan> tony_be_good, inutle che scrivi PM sono bloccati  ... chiedi qui
<Mr_Pan> tony_be_good, apri gestione dischi e caricalo da li
<Sharky2> Salve per errore ho cancellato il sources.lis
<Sharky2> Salve per errore ho cancellato il sources.list
<Carlin0> !vedisources | Sharky2
<ubot-it> Sharky2: apri un terminale e incolla per intero il comando contenuto tra le virgolette "(cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | nc termbin.com 9999" esso restituirà un link che dovrai postare in canale
<Sharky2> https://thepasteb.in/p/oYhl1kw5vg9IZ
<Sharky2> non va
<Mr_Pan> Sharky2, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Cq5Q2RGRzt/   <<<   copia il testo dentro /etc/apt/sources.list
<Mr_Pan> Sharky2, lo hai cancellato...
<Carlin0> Sharky2, sudo mousepad /etc/apt/souces.list
<Carlin0> Sharky2, 2 minuti che te lo preparo
<Sharky2> ok grazie mille!
<Sharky2> il tuo comando sopracictato
<Sharky2> nonva
<Sharky2> Sharky2, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Cq5Q2RGRzt/   <<<   copia il testo dentro /etc/apt/sources.list
<Sharky2> non va quel etc
<Sharky2> anche con sudo non va
<Carlin0> Sharky2, sudo mousepad /etc/apt/souces.list
<Mr_Pan> Sharky2, sudo moausepad /etc/apt/sources.list
<Mr_Pan> ecco in stereo
<Carlin0> si ma il tuo è sbagliato :P
<Mr_Pan> si :D moausepad .. lol
<Carlin0> Sharky2, si apre il file vuoto
<Sharky2> ok copio quello che ce nel link
<Carlin0> no
<Carlin0> Sharky2, dai quel comando
<Sharky2> ok
<Carlin0> Sharky2, sudo mousepad /etc/apt/souces.list
<Carlin0> si apre il file vuoto
<Sharky2> ok poi?
<Carlin0> si è aperto ?
<Sharky2> si
<Sharky2> ed è vuoto
<Mr_Pan> Sharky2, ci devi incollare quello che ti ho linkato prima in paste...
<Sharky2> ok
<Sharky2> poi?
<Carlin0> Sharky2, apri questo link http://paste.debian.net/plain/1024036
<Mr_Pan> salvi
<Carlin0> e incolli dentr tutto quello che ce
<Sharky2> ok
<Carlin0> salvi e chiudi
<Sharky2> https://thepasteb.in/p/zmh8yKrgGOmuZ
<Sharky2> cosi?
<Carlin0> Sharky2, dove l'hai preso questo ?
<Sharky2> apposto ho risolto
<Carlin0> vabbè io ti ho spiegato fai come ti pare
<Sharky2> no ho risolto
<Sharky2> ahah
<Sharky2> funziona
<Sharky2> aggiorna
<Sharky2> ora è apposto
<Sharky2> Carlin0:  apposto
<Sharky2> risolto
<PaolettaLuna> Buonasera,
<PaolettaLuna> ho dei problemi ad accedere al pc.
<PaolettaLuna> mi esce una scritta:
<PaolettaLuna> error: attempt to read or write outside of disk 'hd0'. Entering rescue mode
<PaolettaLuna> cosa posso fare?
<Mr_Pan> PaolettaLuna, sei riuscita ad entrare in rescue mode ... comuqnue non un bel messaggio ...
<PaolettaLuna> ho provato a cercare info su internet ma non intendendomene tanto non so cosa fare!
<PaolettaLuna> Così ho pensato di chiedere aiuto qui!
<Carlin0> PaolettaLuna, non avevi già chiesto qualche giorno fa ?
<PaolettaLuna> ehm..no... il messaggio mi è uscito oggi
<PaolettaLuna> Sono nuova qui
<Carlin0> PaolettaLuna, puoi provare a fare 2 cosa : la prima , ripristina il grub , se la prima non funziona reinstalla
<Carlin0> !grub | PaolettaLuna
<ubot-it> PaolettaLuna: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
#ubuntu-it 2018-05-10
<Mr_Pan>  
<Mr_Pan>  
<Mr_Pan> Carlin0,
<Mr_Pan> lo aggiungiamo  al bot  ?
<Mr_Pan> http://www.chiestato.com/
<Carlin0> !chat | Mr_Pan lol
<ubot-it> Mr_Pan lol: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<nellix> Buongiorno.Ho xubuntu su USB.tutto ok.Voglio installare xubuntu affianco a win sostituendo LXLE già installata.Quando arrivo alla schermata delle partizioni non sono sicuro come proseguire senza cancellare win.Grazie
<nellix> Grazie cmq. chiedo scusa devo assentarmi, a dopo.
<sonne> o/
<fabio_cc> !ciao | sonne
<ubot-it> sonne: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Codemedia> Ciao, mi servirebbe sapere come creare un unico desktop utilizzando due monitor!
<gigirock> Codemedia, mettili vicini
<gigirock> Codemedia, nelle impostazioni monitor non scegliere "replica" o "mirror "
<Codemedia> Devo aprire un unico chrome in kiosk che si visualizza 3840x1080 sfruttando i due monitor
<gigirock> Codemedia, di solito e' gia' cosi per default
<Codemedia> purtroppo no, se metto in kiosk si adatta automaticamente ad un monitor
<gigirock> Codemedia, ok allora vai nelle impostazioni.....
<gigirock> ci sara' spuntato 'mirror' e tu lo togli
<gigirock> Codemedia, stiamo parlando di ubuntu vero ?
<Codemedia> si. ho installato ubuntu 14.04 su intel NUC con due uscite video verso due monitor
<gigirock> mmmmh due uscite che uscite ?
<Codemedia> HDMI
<Codemedia> i monitor si allineano ma quando metto in kiosk chrome si adatta ad un monitor
<gigirock> ah e allora son kakki di kiosk chrome
<gigirock> Codemedia, ci sara' l'utilita' per windows................
<diego1984> salve a tutti
<diego1984> ho un problemino con le estensioni per la shell di gnome
<diego1984> ce nessuno?
<finduz> salve avrei bisogno di istallare aegisub, sono su ubuntu 18.04 minimal
<finduz> ho trovato questa discussione -> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1030336/why-is-aegisub-no-longer-available-in-ubuntu
<finduz> devo installare tutti quei pacchetti dev?
<Carlin0> finduz, mi spiace ma non diamo supporto a software non proveniente dai repo ufficiali
<finduz> eh grazie prima c'era...
<Carlin0> nella 18.04 non c'è più , sembra un progetto abbandonato ultimo rilascio dicembre 2014
#ubuntu-it 2018-05-11
<Mr_Pan> giorno
<simd99> da quando ho installato ubuntu,se entro nei boot del pc non rileva la penna usb
<Guest39354> Salve, ho un problema con Ubuntu 18.04 che la versione 16.04 non presentava. In pratica ho installato gcc, g++, make e java per poter installare ed eseguire l'IDE Eclipse. Ma quando creo un nuovo progetto, anche un semplice hello world, dopo averlo compilato Eclipse non riesce a vedere dove ha creato i file eseguibile e mi da il seguente errore: la
<Guest39354> unch failde, binary file not found.
<Guest39354> Qualcuno ha qualche idea su come risolvere? Se aggiungo una run configuration funziona, ma nella 16.04 lo faceva in automatico. (la versione di eclipse che uso sulla 16.04 è la stessa.
<Guest39354> O almeno potete indicarmi se dovrei utilizzare piattaforme diverse per ottenere supporto?
<jk^> In audacity provo ad esportare in formato 3gp ed esce -> FFmpeg : ERRORE - Impossibile aprire codec audio 0x12000.
<aredo007> ciao
<aredo007> ho installato su un notebook windows ubuntu 18.04 64-bit
<aredo007> prima usavo tranquillamente un wifi usb dlink DWA-171 e funzionava ora invece non funziona nulla
<aredo007> come posso risolvere ... potete darmi qualche consiglio
<Uzzi> a chi posso chieder  una cosa velucina su php-js-mysql in pvt?
<Carlin0> Uzzi, qui poi il supporto in pvt è altamente sconsigliato , la policy di canale crede che l'intelligenza collettiva sia superiore a quella individuale
<Uzzi> è che è un po ot
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<wad> buon pomeriggio
<wad> è possibile spostare/trascinare le icone dal dock di ubuntu 18.04 come si faceva con ubuntu 16.04?
<LRWX> ciao a tutti ^^
#ubuntu-it 2018-05-12
<LRWX> ciao a tutti ^^
<Mr_Pan> ciao LRWX
<sacarde> ciao
<fabio_cc> !ciao | LRWX
<ubot-it> LRWX: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<fabio_cc> !ciao | sacarde
<ubot-it> sacarde: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<sacarde> buongiorno
<sacarde> volevo sperimentare l'hibernazione su un kubuntu1804
<sacarde> ho installato pm-utils
<sacarde> se ho capito bene, devo avere la swap su partizione...
<Carlin0> !invio
<ubot-it> non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<sacarde> az
<sacarde> nelle ultime release di default la swap e' su file, quindi devo intervenire a mano, no?
<Carlin0> sacarde, se durante l'installazione non hai creato la partizione swap la fa su file
<sacarde> ok
<Alessandro68> Salve
<fabio_cc> !ciao | Alessandro68
<ubot-it> Alessandro68: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Alessandro68> Grazie a voi!
<Alessandro68> avrei un problema di avvio della mia distribuzione
<fabio_cc> !veggenti | Alessandro68
<ubot-it> Alessandro68: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<Alessandro68> per la precisione il messaggio di errore in fase di avvio è: No init found. Try passing init= bootarg
<Alessandro68> si scusate la mia lentezza
<Alessandro68> stavo scrivendo il messaggio
<fabio_cc> Alessandro68, ok :)
<fabio_cc> Alessandro68, che versione di ubuntu?
<Alessandro68> tutto ciò è accaduto dopo aver inserito il mio ipad da usb
<Alessandro68> no è una debian 1:1.22
<fabio_cc> !chat | Alessandro68
<ubot-it> Alessandro68: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<fabio_cc> Alessandro68, questo è il canale di supporto tecnico su ubuntu
<Alessandro68> ah ok
<Alessandro68> per quello debian qual è?
<fabio_cc> Alessandro68, altrimenti, #debian-it
<fabio_cc> Alessandro68, o #debian (in inglese)
<Alessandro68> ok grazie mille, molto gentile. Scusatemi
<fabio_cc> Alessandro68, di nulla
<Tarzaneto> Salve salvino
<Tarzaneto> sono nuovo,
<Tarzaneto> ho problemi con un protocollo
<Tarzaneto> quando vado su documenti  non mi compare i collegamenti ma solo un rettangolo con scritta "protocollo non valido"
<Tarzaneto> non mi accetta neanche la pennina
<Mr_Pan> Guest84398, Claudio non ti sei autenticato?!
#ubuntu-it 2018-05-13
<Dado> Salve a tutti. È la prima volta che scrivo qui quindi non so bene come funziona. Ho installato Ubuntu ieri sera e sto avendo problemi con grub
<Graziano> Salve, ho una domanda da fare: in qst momento sto scaricando Ubuntu 18.04 dalla Homepage. Intendo procedere creando chiavetta USB. Una volta scaricata la ISO come si deve procedere? Ultima domanda (per ora :-) ) E' possibile far funzionare il S.O. che sto preparando con la chiavetta senza doverlo installare? Mi spiego, a chiavetta pronta modificher
<Graziano> ò l'ordine di boot del pc e lui si avvierà da chiavetta. Bene. Mi chiederà di installare Ubuntu oppure posso farlo girare da chiavetta (almeno per adesso) ? Grazie a tutti, cordiali saluti
<kiokoman> si, esistono tools per creare la chiavetta come dici te, conosco linux live usb creator io ad esempio (LiLi usb creator)
<kiokoman> ne esistono sicuramente altri
<Graziano> Ti ringrazio molto. Provvedo subito. CIAO
<kiokoman> prego
<luigi_> iRC.WilliamGattone.It
<XABC> NON HO IL PANNELLO DELLE APLICAZIONI DOVE MOSTRA i programmi e le varie applicazioni e non poso quindi neanche raggiungere il terminale
<XABC> ho appena installato la versione 18 di  ubentu e non trovo l'accesso ai programmi ho solo il logo di firefox
<XABC> ubuntu 18 non ho la possibilità di selezionare i programmi, volete uno screenshot?
<XABC> Non posso fare nulla solo firefox
<XABC> Potete aiutarmi?
<XABC> Mi potete aiutare a mettere il menu.. non ho applicazioni internet sistema e altro
<XABC> mi sono dimenticato il sito per mandarvi lo screenshot
<XABC> con lo screenshot magari capite che ilmio problema è abbastanza serio.
<XABC> ci siete?
<XABC> Per favore, non posso fare nulla mi aiutate, non posso accedere al menu delle applicazioni.
<XABC> Qualcuno può rispondermi per favore, grazie!
<XABC> Non ho il menu principale, ho appena installato la versione di ubuntu 18.
<XABC> Potete aiutarmi per favore!
<XABC> Sono bloccato non posso fare nulla,
<XABC> Ho fatto reset panel ora è tornato che fortuna....!!!!!!!
<buubba> ciao ragazzi volevo chiedervi un informazione ,
<buubba> sto facendo piazza pulita di un disco rigido dove avevo installato (se non ricordo male) una versione di win
<buubba> non mi riesce di formattarla , sto usando gprted
<buubba> gparted , avete qualche consiglio?
<fabio_cc> !veggenti | buubba
<ubot-it> buubba: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<Mr_Pan> finsternis, come vanno le vps di ramnode ?
<CentoottoAngelo> Sera
<gigirock> yep
<CentoottoAngelo> Ragazzi ho un problema, dopo l'aggiornamento 18, o per meglio dire durante l'aggiornamento il PC si è disconnesso e continuava a lampeggiare la schermata di accesso
<gigirock> CentoottoAngelo, eri connesso via wifi ?
<CentoottoAngelo> Dopo un riavvio è apparsa una schermata nera con i vari log ed è rimasto impiantato su [  OK  ] Started GNOME Display Manager. Dispatcher Service.....ystem changes.pp link wa shut down...
<CentoottoAngelo> Si gigi
<CentoottoAngelo> Soluzioni per evitare un reset?
<gigirock> CentoottoAngelo, hai scheda nvidia ?
<CentoottoAngelo> No
<CentoottoAngelo> L'ho montato su un vecchio PC
<CentoottoAngelo> *lo
<gigirock> CentoottoAngelo, ma adesso al riavvio che succede ?
<CentoottoAngelo> Rimane su una schermata con poche scritte di log e lampeggia, adesso è rimasto impiantato su Starting Show Plymouth Boot Screen...
<CentoottoAngelo> E non va più avanti
<gigirock> CentoottoAngelo, c'e' installato solo ubuntu su quel pc ?
<gigirock> CentoottoAngelo, al riavvio premi shift dovrebbe apparire il menu del grub.... se appare scegli recovery o una voce simile
<CentoottoAngelo> Si solo ubuntu, essendo vecchio lo usavo solo per android studio con ubuntu
<CentoottoAngelo> quale delle 4 recovery?
<gigirock> perche' 4 ?
<CentoottoAngelo> Ubunt, con Linux 4.13.0-41-generic (recovery mode)
<CentoottoAngelo> Ubunt, con Linux 4.13.0-39-generic (recovery mode)
<CentoottoAngelo> Ubunt, con Linux 4.13.0-38-generic (recovery mode)
<CentoottoAngelo> Ubunt, con Linux 4.13.0-36-generic (recovery mode)
<gigirock> mah ls -41 vs bene
<CentoottoAngelo> Ok sta caricando
<CentoottoAngelo> ok sono nel recovery Menu
<CentoottoAngelo> gigi sono nel Recovery Menu ora?
<gigirock> scegli la voce ripara pacchetti danneggiati .....
<CentoottoAngelo> Ok sta processando
<gigirock> ma adesso e' connesso via wifi ?
<CentoottoAngelo> Si
<gigirock> sarebbe meglio una connessione via cavo.... + sicura
<CentoottoAngelo> Lo so ma ho i cavi LAN tutti occupati
<CentoottoAngelo> Ancora in caricamento, ho spostato il cavo LAN sul pc
<gigirock> ok
<CentoottoAngelo> e fermo su "Configurazione di wpasupplicant (2:2.6-15ubuntu2)..."
<gigirock> CentoottoAngelo, probabilmente c'e' qualche problema con  la tua scheda wifi, se non si completa ti conviene riavviare con cavo lan e ripetere l'operazione, se riesci a 'spegnere il wifi' e' ancora meglio
<gigirock> buonanotte
#ubuntu-it 2019-05-06
<prusso> Salve a tutti, ho istallato Ubuntu 19.04 ma non vedo il cd/dvd
<Mr_Pan> prusso, come hai installato  ?  in che senso non vedi il cd/dvd   ?
<prusso> salve, ho istallato 19.04 desktop ed ho inserito un dvd con una immagine iso ma non vedo l'unità .... credo che sia sr0
<prusso> Ho eseguito l'istallazione tramite pen-drive
<Mr_Pan> prusso, una volta inserito il cd/dvd non vedi icona su desktop  ?
<prusso> No, anche se i comandi da terminale credo che lo rilelevino
<prusso> il comando eject /dev/sr0  apre la slot regolarmente
<Mr_Pan> quindi lo vede
<prusso> Se apro il gestore disci ... vedo il dvd completo di matricola
<prusso> si lo vede
<prusso> ma se inserisco ad esempio un dvd con immagine iso ubuntu non lo rilevo tra le unità, quindi non lo posso esplorare
<Mr_Pan> prova un altro disco ... magari quello e´rovinato
<prusso> Ho provato altri dischi ... ma ripeto il controllo
<prusso> ho inserito un cd vergine ed è stato rilevato ... forse sono stato superficiale ... ma avevo già fatto questa prova ... provo a tenerlo sotto controllo magari è difettosa l'unità
<prusso> ... ed infatti il cd vuoto precedentemente rilevato adesso non lo rileva più ... grazie dell'aiuto ... ti saluto per adesso
<babafeth> salve
<babafeth> stò provando linux, come posso masterizzare l'immagine dell'ultima versione ?
<enzotib> come lo stai provando?
<babafeth> dal cd
<enzotib> babafeth, hai windows sul computer?
<babafeth> è appunto quello il problema, non mi và a buon fine l'installazione di win
<babafeth> se avevo win sapevo benissimo masterizzare
<enzotib> babafeth, che distribuzione di linux stai utilizzando?
<babafeth> myubunthu
<babafeth> e nel caso ne ho pure 1 di backtrace
<enzotib> !masterizzare | forse mythubuntu, comunque
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'masterizzare'
<enzotib> !masterizzazione | forse mythubuntu, comunque
<ubot-it> forse mythubuntu, comunque: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Masterizzazione
<babafeth> si, scusa sbagliato a scrivere
<enzotib> babafeth, ma se il computer è in grado di fare boot da USB, come tutti i computer che non siano dell'anteguerra, ti conviene fare una live USB, anziché un DVD
<babafeth> ok, dici che è + facile ?
<enzotib> babafeth, credo proprio di sì, basta un comando da terminale
<enzotib> !usb
<ubot-it> Per creare una chiavetta bootabile consultare la pagina wiki https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CreazioneLiveUsb
<enzotib> guarda la sezione "Tramite il terminale"
<enzotib> babafeth, inoltre la pendrive puoi riutilizzarla, se non ti serve più per la live
<babafeth> si posso usare quella che usavo x win
<babafeth> è da 8 gb dici che basta ?
<Carlin0> hai voglia
<babafeth> che stress i link che non funz
<Carlin0> la iso mi sembra sia 2 gb al massimo
<babafeth> ok, stò scaricando il prog x creare la live usb
<enzotib> quale?
<babafeth> mi chiede di nuovo che prog devo usare x aprirlo
<babafeth> universal usb installer
<enzotib> quello è solo per WIN
<babafeth> uffa
<enzotib> nella tabella c'è scritto, con il visto solo sulla colonna di WIN
<babafeth> che prog devo usare allora ?
<Carlin0> babafeth, prova etcher
<enzotib> io suggerivo il terminale, perché non ho mai usato altro, comunque segui Carlin0
<Carlin0> c'è per linux,win e macos
<babafeth> è quello il link che mi dà errore
<Carlin0> !etcher
<ubot-it> Etcher è una applicazione per creare usb bootabili su win mac e linux https://www.balena.io/etcher/
<Carlin0> prova questo link
<Carlin0> forse la pagina non è aggiornata
<babafeth> mi dice "pagina non disponibile"
<Carlin0> anche questo link ?
<babafeth> si
<Carlin0> a me lo apre ...
<babafeth> non è che è colpa del browser ?
<Carlin0> che browser usi scusa ?
<babafeth> chronium l'unico che ho disp
<babafeth> la iso la scarica senza problemi
<enzotib> ma che distro hai sulla live? ubuntu viene di default con Firefox, non con Chromium
<babafeth> mythubuntu
<enzotib> ah già
<Carlin0> hai la 64 o la 32 bit ?
<babafeth> penso la 32 bit
<babafeth> è un cd che ho li da tanto
<Carlin0> pensi ... se scrivi nel terminale uname -a cosa risponde ?
<babafeth> provo
<Carlin0> incolla qui la risposta
<babafeth> Linux ubuntu 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<Carlin0> 32 ...
<Carlin0> se clicchi questo link scarica qualcosa ? ---->   https://github.com/balena-io/etcher/releases/download/v1.5.24/balena-etcher-electron-1.5.24-linux-ia32.zip
<babafeth> sempre pagina non disponibile
<babafeth> dici che mi conv provare con backtrace?
<Carlin0> forse aveva ragione enzotib : è meglio che usi il terminale
<babafeth> ok, ci provo app finisce il download
<Carlin0> oppure provi qualche altro programma ma evita unetbootin
<Carlin0> !usb
<ubot-it> Per creare una chiavetta bootabile consultare la pagina wiki https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CreazioneLiveUsb
<babafeth> o al max chiedo il favore ad un amico che ha win
<babafeth> che mi sà che faccio prima
<Carlin0> mi viene il dubbio che non ti apre la pagina perchè hai la banda intasata dal download
<Carlin0> prova dopo finito di scaricare ...
<babafeth> ok
<babafeth> finito, ci riprovo
<babafeth> no, mi dice lo stesso pagina non disponibile
<babafeth> che stress
<babafeth> già mi stà passando la voglia se ho tutti stì problemi solo x mast
<babafeth> e manco mi fà cancellare la chiavetta
<babafeth> va bè
<babafeth> grazie comunque x l'aiuto, e buon proseguimento
<prusso> Ho problemi con il cd/dvd ... non viene rilevato nonostante sia funzionate.
<prusso> di fatto ho sostituito anche il dvd che non è visualizzato nel desktop ma è rilevato dai comandi da terminale
<Carlin0> prusso, ti ho letto in questi giorni e a quanto pare un po va e un po non va , il che porta a pensare che sia malfunzionante o sporco
<prusso> lo pensavo anch'io e ne ho appena acquistato uno nuovo .... proprio perchè a volte veniva rilevato
<prusso> ma ad esempio diciamo che voglia eseguire sullo stesso una nuova istallazione con disco di avvio Windows Server 2008 - viene rielvato sempre
<ebn88> ciao, sono nuovo su lubuntu. non riesco a impostare una vpn
<Carlin0> !vpn | ebn88
<ubot-it> ebn88: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Vpn oppure http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Hamachi
<ebn88> sto seguendo una guida ma non trovo il network manager
<ebn88> non trovo impostazioni di rete
<ebn88> :(
<ebn88> @Carlin0
<ebn88> aiuto :D
<Carlin0> ebn88,  hai letto i link inviati dal bot ?
<ebn88> ci provo, ma non è facile
<ebn88> mi basterebbe sapere come installo un network manager
<ebn88> su ubuntu riuscivo, su lubuntu no
<Carlin0> mai usate vpn mi spiace
<polis5> ciao a tutti.......chiedo info......vorrei installare Ubuntu sul pc....ma non riesco...
<polis5> qualcuno puoò aiutarmi?
<Carlin0> !installazione | polis5
<ubot-it> polis5: Guida per l'installazione di Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu
<prusso> la cosa migliore crea una pen-drive
<Carlin0> !usb
<ubot-it> Per creare una chiavetta bootabile consultare la pagina wiki https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CreazioneLiveUsb
<Carlin0> !lts
<ubot-it> Se sei nuovo del mondo Ubuntu ti consigliamo di installare una release LTS (Long Term Support) che ha una durata del supporto di ben 5 anni rispetto agli altri rilasci che hanno un supporto limitato a soli 9 mesi , per ulteriori informazioni consulta https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci/ElencoCompleto
<Carlin0> devo andare ...
<polis5> ho masterizzato su un dvd...come mi diceva....poi,se clicco su installazione.......non mi apre nessuna pagina
<prusso> devi creare una immagine iso
<polis5> come si fa?
<prusso> sei su linux o windows
<polis5> scusa....quello che per te è normale.....per me,non lo è!!
<polis5> sono su windows
<prusso> c'e un programma per creare una iso su chiavetta ... adesso non ricordo un attimo ..
<polis5> ma quindi...ciò che ho masterizzato sul dvd...a che serve?
<prusso> puoi anche utilizzare il dvd ma devi crare una iso ovvero un immagine del sistema operativo
<polis5> quindi,devo inserire nuovamente il dvd...e crearla con quello??
<polis5> ..oppure..la iso...si crea in altro modo?
<polis5> scusa l'ignoranza
<prusso> mentre ci sono (anzi puoi utilizzare diversi programmi) ma esiste non ricordo se Rufus dove ti formatta da windows la chiavetta ed istalla automaticamente una iso in modo che quando riavvi con la chiavetta è tutto automatico
<prusso> si prova con https://rufus.ie/
<polis5> provo
<prusso> credo che serva una chiavetta da almento 2 gb
<prusso> quando riavvi la modalità guidata ti chiedera se formattare il disco ho istallarlo a fianco di Windows ... poi ci sono le opzioni più avanzate
<prusso> qualcuno pùo aiutarmi a capire cosa non va con il mio lettore .... ho provato a sostituire il lettore, reistallato ex novo ...
<prusso> magari sto sbagliando qualcosa ma non capisco cosa. E' sicuro che il lettore non è difettoso ... se vedo il gestore dischi viene rilevata anche il numero di serie
<polis5> mi appare una finestra con scritto avvia....ma non parte
<prusso> prusso@ubupr:~$ sudo lshw -c disk
<prusso> [sudo] password di prusso:
<prusso> Riprovare.
<prusso> [sudo] password di prusso:
<prusso> Riprovare.
<polis5> non parte
<prusso> su che window sei
<polis5> windows 7
<polis5> è un vecchio pc....però nuovo.......che vorrei far rinascere
<polis5> volendo,si potrebbe aggiornare windows?
<prusso> apri il link https://github.com/pbatard/rufus/releases/download/v3.5/rufus-3.5.exe
<prusso> dimmi se avvia il download o esegui il programma
<polis5> per ora,non lo sta aprendo
<prusso> un attimo sto avviando un server windows ...
<prusso> io comunque se pigio il link lo apre ... mi chiede di aprilo o posso salvarlo
<polis5> ..non si apre
<polis5> ora si.....l'ho salvato
<prusso> prova a copiare il link ed incollal ...
<prusso> ecco adesso segui la procedura
<prusso> ... per il mio dvd? .... nessuna idea
<polis5> boh.....non parte nulla
<polis5> zero
<prusso> devi controllare se su programma scaricato con il tasto dx del mause ==> proprietà ci deve essere un flag "consentire l'esecuzione ... come programma o come amminsitratore
<prusso> cambia lo stato del flag e ripeti la procedura
<polis5> ok
<prusso> ok vuol dire che è partito?
<polis5> no.....faccio come hai scritto
<prusso> sono ancora on line dimmi cosa succede
<polis5> boh...mi dice che è in esecuzione un'altra applicazione rufus....
<prusso> ... se sei sicuro che la procedura non è partita (se è in stato di formattazione ed hai chiuso la finestra) magari è in esecuzione e non la vedi ... ma
<polis5> riprovo
<prusso> altrimenti pui fermare i servizi con il task manager ... se non sai come fare aspetta un po' se ti sembra che ci sia qualche problema riavvia il sistema. Prima di lanciare cambia lo stato di quel flag da prorpietà e la rilanci
<prusso> intanto sto controllando anch'io
<polis5> mi arrendo
<prusso> per caso ai anche un sistema linux?
<polis5> no
<polis5> lo porteroò in qualche centro riparazione e vedo che mi dicono
<prusso> ok si puo fare da Windows serve il giusto applicativo ...
<prusso> no è solo un problema di applicazione
<polis5> grazie ugualmente
<prusso> come vuoi
<iamagro> Posso chiedere qui?
#ubuntu-it 2019-05-07
<FT1978> buongiorno ho bisogno di un aiuto
<FT1978> Quando apro i documenti di libreoffice sembra che si aprano due volte
<FT1978> La cosa non succede quando lancio il comando da terminale
<LilithNabe> ciao
<ZheanPol> Ciao a tutti, ho appena installato ubuntu 18.04 LTS su un lenovo e ho problemi con la batteria, è il posto giusto dove chiedere una mano?
#ubuntu-it 2019-05-08
<Ccipo1998> Scusate, ho un problema molto strano nell'installazione della versione 18.04 di ubuntu sul mio laptop, qualcuno disponibile ad aiutarmi?
<diadem> buongiorno, ho scaricato ubuntu ma all'avvio compare il segunte errore "0x8007019e" inable
<Ccipo1998> Scusate ho un grosso problema con Ubuntu e la scheda video nvidia e i vari driver, qualcuno che mi può aiutare?
<M3DO> giorno
<M3DO> ce qlc?
<M3DO> c e una guida per installare teamspeak3 che non la trovo?
<PINGUINO> volevo instalalre Ubuntu Touch Galaxy Note N7000
<PINGUINO> e possibile o no
<epizefiri> Hola
<epizefiri> Da qualche giorno Ubuntu non mi riconosce più microfono e webcam
<epizefiri> ho un thinkpad che non ha mai avuto problemi di compatibilità con linux
<epizefiri> cosa potrebbe essere?
<Mr_Pan> epizefiri> che modello io ho t420 zero problemi hw
<epizefiri> t440p
<epizefiri> zero problemi hardware negii ultimi 5 anni
<epizefiri> ora non mi va ne mic ne webcam.. ovviamente in un periodo in cui devo fare 10 call al giorno
<epizefiri> Mr_Pan,
<Mr_Pan> epizefiri>
<epizefiri> Mr_Pan, <
<epizefiri> Mi faccio l'ennesimo riavvio. Se non mi sentite più vuol dire che è andata
<epizefiri> nope.
<Penny> Ciao, qualcuno può aiutarmi, sono nuova, ho dei problemi in fase di installazione live da usb, stavo cercando di utilizzare l'opzione "chiedi" ma non c'è modo di verificare il mio account, non capisco il motivo
<Penny> Sono su mac, ho usato unetbootin per cercare di fare una usb flash persistente, riesco ad eseguire il root ma ad ogni riavvio perdo tutti i setaggi oltre a non vedermi riconsociuta la scheda wifi stavo cercando di fare un post nella sezione chiedi ma non si capisce il perchè non riesco a verificare l'account, quindi sto provando in chat!,
<sickvladi> Ciao ragazzi..
<sickvladi> Ho bisogno urgentemente di aiuto!
<sickvladi> Qualcuno disponibile a darmi una mano?
<David77> buonasera a tutti! non ho ancora avuto tempo di aggiornare la 14.04 desktop su un paio di pc: che problema potrei avere di sicurezza? lo farò spero nel weekend. grazie
<Carlin0> David77, di preciso non saprei dovresti dare una occhiata alle  ultime criticità https://usn.ubuntu.com/
<David77> grazie Carlin0. per ora ho visto - https://usn.ubuntu.com/releases/ubuntu-14.04-lts/ - che 23 April 2019 c'è stato comunque un aggiornamento di sicurezza (php) ma ho anche notato che fa altri aggiornamenti. ovviamente non ho nessun ppa esterno ;)
<David77> su https://packages.ubuntu.com/ , giustamente, non ci sono più aggiornamenti di trusty: esiste un link 'archive' dove posso vedere gli aggiornamenti?
<Carlin0> aggiornamenti passati ?
<David77> Carlin0 si passati, anche se mi sembra ci sia stato un aggiornamento la scorsa settimana ma non ricordo quale
<David77> se non erro update-notifier e il 27 aprile il kernel. pensavo di trovarli in http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ ma trusty non lo vedo
<Carlin0> David77, /var/log/dpkg.log
<David77> Carlin0 non intendo quelli installati ma quelli che hanno rilasciato dopo aprile. insomma un link. che teoricamente dovrebbe essere appunto http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ ma non lo trovo
<Carlin0> a boh
<Mr_Pan> David77> a quel link puoi scaricare le iso delle vecchie versioni ma non i singoli aggiornamenti
<David77> per esempio il 27/4 dovrebbe essere già stato EOL ma c'è stato l'aggiornamento del kernel e mi chiedevo quali pacchetti comunque venissero aggiornati se lo sai / sapete
<Mr_Pan> David77> non lo so ma se i repo non sono piú online non puoi piú aggiornare
<Mr_Pan> David77> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList/EOL
<Mr_Pan> !eol
<ubot-it> Per le versioni di Ubuntu che hanno raggiunto il termine del loro ciclo di supporto leggi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList/EOL
<David77> Mr_Pan ciao :) no in realtà si possono scaricare anche i singoli aggiornamenti esempio - http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/
<David77> e per le singole dist - http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<David77> ma non c'è, forse ancora, trusty
<David77> magari è troppo presto visto che è andato EOL da poco tempo
<Mr_Pan> si
<Mr_Pan> riprova tra qualche giorno
<Mr_Pan> ma aggiornamento per vie normali va KO?
<David77> ni (mi dice che ci sono aggiornamenti ma non ci sono su synaptic), ma visto che devo andare fisicamente da un'altra parte a fare l'avanzamento volevo vedere se per caso comunque qualche cosa veniva aggiornato. vedi il kernel. si attenderò qualche giorno. anzi spero nel weekend di andare a fare l'avanzamento per non avere problemi
<enzotib> ma trusty sta ancora sui repo ufficiali: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty
<David77> ma ora non sono fisicamente sul pc e quindi non posso vedere. MITICO enzotib! ecco il link che non trovavo!
<David77> grazie mille!
<enzotib> prego
<David77> poi sono anche sciocco.... volevo un 'archive' e non cerco su archive.... la vecchiaia
#ubuntu-it 2019-05-09
<smoe67> Buongiorno a tutti,ho scaricato ubuntu 18.04 lts su usb dopo l'avvio mi chiede alcune domande in inglese che non conosco bene c'è qualcuno che mi  può aiutare
<smoe67> aspetto una vostra risposta....GRAZIE
<Carlin0> smoe67, una delle prime schermate permette di scegliere la lingua
<smoe67> ok ho già fatto ma è rimasto tutto in inglese
<smoe67> sono nella pagina dove mi chiede la configurazione del intrfaccia del server
<smoe67> quello che più mi preoccupa e che non mi appare la chiavetta usb
<smoe67> ho queste 3 opzioni Install  Ubuntu/ Install MAAS bare-metal cloud (region)
<smoe67> ma nella prima pagina permette di impostare la lingua ma non c'è "italiano"
<Mr_Pan> smoe67, no perché stai installando la versione server e non cé´ italiano
<smoe67> grazie ma come posso fare?
<Mr_Pan> smoe67, a fare cosa  ?
<smoe67> posso evitare l'installazione e lasciarlo su USB
<Mr_Pan> no
<smoe67> devo installarlo per forza?
<Mr_Pan> smoe67, la versione server a differenza di quella desktop non puó esseere avviata in modalitá live dalla usb
<Mr_Pan> smoe67, ma ti serve la versione server  ?
<smoe67> no volevo lasciarlo sulla pendrive
<Mr_Pan> !download
<ubot-it> https://www.ubuntu.com/download o http://releases.ubuntu.com/ | md5: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23295037/
<Mr_Pan> smoe67, da qui ubuntu desktop e puoi lasciarlo sulla usb ... la versione server no
<smoe67> ma ora posso tornare indietro?
<smoe67> posso usare rufus o alri programmi
<smoe67> Grazie Mr_Pan
<prusso> ho un problema di configurazione di dualboot ... potete aiutarmi?
<prusso> ho istallato ubuntu 19.04 disco dingo su un vecchio server hp proliant 150 ml, dove risiedevano in dual botto 2 sistemi operativi: Primario Windows Server 2003 r2 ed il secondo Windows Server 2008 std
<prusso> Ho quindi istallato ubuntu come sisestema operativo principale, sostituendo Win2003 senza boot aggiuntivi
<prusso> ho creato una dierctory in /mnt/windows della partizione dove risiede win2008 che nel mio caso è /dev/sdb5
<prusso> ho montato la partizione e dato i permessi: sudo chown myusername /mnt/windows
<prusso> adesso devo configurare il boot automatico che nel mio caso e aggiornato a grub customizer
<Carlin0> prusso, perchè usi grub costumizer ?
<prusso> non è stata una scelta pensato per me ubuntu è la prima esperienza
<prusso> posso anche eliminare grub
<prusso> grub customizer
<Carlin0> grub customizer non è nei repo ufficiali quindi evi averlo installato tu per forza
<prusso> si confermo
<prusso> sto già vendendo come disinstallarlo
<Carlin0> ma l'hai usato ?
<Carlin0> fa casini ...
<prusso> ok ti ringrazio magari se vuoi presupponimano che ho disistallato grub customizer la procedura che ho descritto era quella giusta ad esclusione di grub
<Carlin0> hai descritto come monti le partizioni win su ubuntu , sono cose che nulla hanno a che vedere con il boot e grub
<Carlin0> e non hai ancora spiegato il vero problema
<prusso> è che dopo la configurazone di grub customizer e riavviavo il sistema non mi riconosce il boot di Windows
<Carlin0> te l'ho detto che fa casini ... oltretutto non diamo supporto a software al di fuori dei repo ufficiali
<prusso> ok è stato un errore di superficialità .... ed infatti ho problemi. Credo che userò ppa-purge
<Carlin0> spero ma non ti assicuro che sistemi le configurazioni che ha cambiato , ppa-purge rimuove solo i pacchetti
<prusso> si spero anch'io ... grazie
<Carlin0> prusso, dopo purgato quello se non si sistema prova a dare al terminale sudo update-grub
<qwebirc46595> salve a tutti
<qwebirc46595> non ce nessuno
<sardonico> no
<qwebirc46595> ciao
<eolo> buongiorno a tutti
<eolo> ubuntu 1804 lts all avvio mi da sempre il grub
<eolo> muti
<Elmik> Buongiorno a tutti, chiedo un supporto a questo problema e sapere se esiste un rimedio, vi allego schermata
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Elmik> anzi, vi allego link: http://ubuntustudio.org/2019/04/ubuntu-studio-16-04-lts-reaches-end-of-life-eol/
<Mr_Pan> Elmik, cosa vuoi sapere  ?
<Mr_Pan> hai ancora öa 16.04   ? e vuoi sapere come agigornarE?
<Mr_Pan> *aggiornare
<Elmik> se avete visto il link a riguardo di ubuntu studio, la versione da me installata è la 18.04
<Mr_Pan> Elmik, ok quindi sei a posto
<Elmik> o meglio
<Elmik> era
<Elmik> perchè prima era la 16.04
<Elmik> poi con l'aggiornamento automatico si è sputtanato tutto
<Mr_Pan> Elmik, ok era 16.04  ora 18.04 (hai aggiornato)
<Elmik> si ma non va
<Mr_Pan> Elmik, pero´spiegati  ancora devo capire il problema
<Elmik> avete letto che ci sono stati dei bug
<Carlin0> è andato male l'aggiornamento
<Elmik> quando carico ubuntu dal grub a volte or che si avvia il sistema ci vogliono minuti e non è bello scattante
<Elmik> devo riavviare numerose volte il pc fino a quando il sistema operativo è scattante
<Mr_Pan> Elmik, probabilment econ l aggiornamento dti ha installato il kernle 5.x
<Mr_Pan> ho lo stesso problema ... ci meette 1 minuto ad avviarsi ...
<Elmik> quindi io voglio sapere se formattando e reinstallando nuovo, si risolve il problema
<Carlin0> Elmik, uname -a
<Carlin0> cosa risponde ?
<Elmik> aspetta che apro il terminale e inserisco quella voce che mi hai scritto
<Elmik> Linux mik82-System-Product-Name 4.15.0-46-lowlatency #49-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT Wed Feb 6 10:23:17 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Mr_Pan> ah no hai kernel 4.x
<Carlin0> 4.15
<Elmik> ora sto usando una versione scelta dal menù del grub quello opzioni
<Elmik> perché come torno a ripetere quella ultima è la 18.04
<Carlin0> Elmik, ma è il più aggiornato ?
<Elmik> quella caricata manualmente è una versione che sembrerebbe adesso andare
<Carlin0> Elmik, dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<Elmik> però ho lanciato la stampa di un documento che devo stampare circa una mezz'ora fa ma non l'ha ancora stampato
<Carlin0> Elmik, non metter ela risposta qui perchè saranno parecchie righe
<Carlin0> !paste | Elmik
<ubot-it> Elmik: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<Elmik> un attimo arrivo
<Carlin0> a breve devo andare , ti avviso
<Elmik> eh, non è facile quando hai un computer lentio
<Elmik> lento
<Carlin0> e non risponde al comando ?
<Elmik> se hai un mezzo più rapido per avere le informazioni che mi hai richiesto ti ringrazio
<Elmik> certo
<Elmik> c'è una spatafiata di roba
<Elmik> vuoi che te lo linko qui
<Carlin0> noooooooooooo
<Carlin0> fai così
<Carlin0> Elmik, dpkg -l | grep linux-image | nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> aggiungi quello al fondo
<Carlin0> ti darà un link
<Carlin0> incollalo qui
<Elmik> https://termbin.com/j0fj
<Mr_Pan> urca... perché tutti quei kernel e i low.latency  ?
<Mr_Pan> Elmik, hai pasticciato con il gestore dei pacchetti   ?
<Elmik> che ne so
<Carlin0> sono solo conf residue
<Mr_Pan> si
<Carlin0> in sostanza ha 2 kenrel
<Mr_Pan> ci vuole un apt autoremove&&apt clean
<Carlin0> i low latency sono di default su ubuntu studio
<Elmik> che riga di comando devo dare per sistemare tutto sto casino?
<Carlin0> aspè
<Carlin0> Elmik, cmq pulisci ma non sistemi eh , sia chiaro
<Carlin0> Elmik, copia questo comando nel terminale
<Carlin0> Elmik, sudo dpkg --purge `dpkg -l | egrep "^rc" | cut -d ' ' -f3`
<Carlin0> devo scappare
<Elmik> Carlin0 cosa vuol dire che pulisco ma non sistemo eh, sia chiaro? in altre parole cosa vuoi dire?
<Elmik> Carlin0 cosa vuol dire che pulisco ma non sistemo eh, sia chiaro? in altre parole cosa vuoi dire?
<Elmik> Carlin0 sta ancora elaborando i dati del database, dopo vediamo cosa fa
<Elmik> Eccomi di nuovo qui
<Elmik> Carlin0 cosa vuol dire che pulisco ma non sistemo eh, sia chiaro? in altre parole cosa vuoi dire?
<Elmik> Carlin0 il terminale dopo che mi hai fornito istruzioni sta lavorando
<piccola_> buonasera
<babiz> 'sera
<babiz> hi to all
<babiz> :P
#ubuntu-it 2019-05-10
<pinguino> VOLEVO SAPERE SE  UBUNTU TOUCH  IL SISEMA OPERATIVO POSSO INSTALLLARE SU S3 NEO SAMSUNG
<pinguino> ????
<stepelle> buongiorno, sto provando ad installare Ubuntu su uno dei computer in ufficio e non sta trovando la scheda del wi-fi del computer
<Carlin0> stepelle, conosci il tipo di scheda ?
<stepelle> il computer è un si, sto cercandola
<Carlin0> stepelle, apri un terminale e scrivi lspci | grep -i net
<stepelle> sono rientrato in ambiente mac e dal terminale non riconosce questo comando. Sulle info del computer sembrerebbe airport extreme (0x14E4, 0x9E) con versione del software Broadcom BCM43xx 1.0
<stepelle> può essere utile?
<stepelle> altrimenti riavvio con Ubuntu e lancio il comando che mi ha scritto
<stepelle> mi sono accorto che ho dimenticato una parte della stringa delle istruzioni, riprovo
<Carlin0> entra da linux , ora sappiamo che è una broadcom ma serve il modello esatto per sapere quale driver installare
<Carlin0> cma stepelle
<Carlin0> !bcm | stepelle questa è la guida
<ubot-it> stepelle questa è la guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<stepelle> grazie!
<stepelle> provo
<stepelle> in ambiente Ubuntu risulta che la scheda è Broadcom Limited BCCM4322 801.11a/b/g/n wireless LAN controller (rev 01)
<stepelle> secondo le istruzioni del link dovrei scaricare dei pacchetti (libfakeroot, fakeroot, dkms, etc) che non riesco a trovare sulla pagina di riferimento (packages.ubuntu.com)
<Carlin0> stepelle, fai molto prima collegando il pc via cavo per 2 minuti
<stepelle> ok
<stepelle> faccio così, grazie!
<stepelle> buon fine settimana
<giantonic> ciao ragazzi, ho un problema con l'installazione di nvidia-driver. Dopo la configurazione del mio driver, la risoluzione dello schermo è scadente e quando digito "lshw -c video" non riesco a vedere la riga relativa alla configurazione del mio driver. Qualche soluzione?
<giantonic> Da premettere che la versione di ubuntu è la 18.10, scheda video GeForce 1060
<glpiana> giantonic, se digiti lsmod | grep nvidia    li vedi elencati?
<prusso> Ho necessità di aiuto per dual-boot
<Carlin0> prusso, sei quello che ha fatto pasticci con grub customizer o ricordo male ?
<prusso> si sono io ... ho reistallato ex novo con formattazione completa ... capirai lo stupore quando ho viso grup customizer nel reposity ufficiale
<prusso> ad ogni mono non l'ho istallato
<Carlin0> che ubuntu hai installato ?
<prusso> disco dingo 19.04
<Carlin0> hai ragione nella 19.04 è stato inserito nei repo , resta il fatto che a molti il suo uso ha creato problemi
<prusso> Sono un utente avanzato di Miscrosoft server ... ho realizzato diversi data base importanti  . oggi mi sono buttato in linux con il quale creo server professionali ... quindi devo apprendere alcune nozioni per creare servizi linux per utenti non esperti
<prusso> Mi sono già reso conto della potenza e versatilità ...
<prusso> ... va be' adesso devo capire cosa ho sbagliato nel dual boot
<Carlin0> ma il problema qual'è?
<prusso> ho rimontato la partizione di windows in /mnt infatti esplorando la directory windows in mnt trovo tutti i file come se stessi cu c:
<Carlin0> quello che stai dicendo non ha nulla a che fare col boot  però
<prusso> per l'avvio iniziale in dual boot va0 configurato il sudo blkid | grep /dev/sdb5 (sdb5 era la partizione windows) registrando uiid della partizione+
<prusso> così ho fatto ma non sono esperto linux quindi avrò sicuramente omesso qualcosa
<Carlin0> dove lo hai letto prusso che va configurato in quel modo ?
<prusso> adsso non ricordo esattamente ... ma credo html
<Carlin0> vabè prusso patiamo da una cosa : hai uefi o vecchio bios ?
<prusso> ... si
<Carlin0> si cosa ?
<prusso> vecchio bios
<Carlin0> allora col vecchio bios ubuntu dovrebbe installarti il grub nel MBR e all'avvio dovresti avere il menù in cui scegliere se avviare ubuntu o win , tutto il resto delle cose che hai citato non esiste
<prusso> .scusa non ho istallato ubuntu a fianco di windows . ma ho esguito una istallazione di riscrittura del disco come ubuntu unico software.
<prusso> Il windows server è allocato su un disco che fungeva da 2^ partizione
<Carlin0> e all boot non appare il menù di grub in cui scegliere ?
<prusso> No appare solo ubuntu ed opzioni
<Carlin0> prusso, apri un terminale e dai il comando sudo update-grub
<prusso> infatti avevo istallato customizer perchè credevo mi facilitasse quell'operazione
<Carlin0> poi metti l'output su pastebin
<Carlin0> !paste | prusso
<ubot-it> prusso: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<prusso> schsa ma non capisco mtetter l'output su pastebin "!paste | prusso "
<Carlin0> prusso, hai dato il comando al terminale ?
<prusso> da terminale sudo update-grup
<prusso> scusa grub
<Carlin0> sudo update-grub
<prusso> ok
<Carlin0> lui darà una risposta (output) copiala nel pastebin
<prusso> si ho capito ... non l'avevo mai usato
<prusso> non credo funzioni ...
<Carlin0> prusso, hai dato il comando al terminale ?
<prusso> ..abbi pazienza Calin0 .. quale comando
<Carlin0> sudo update-grub
<Carlin0> poi metti l'output su pastebin
<Carlin0> !paste | prusso
<ubot-it> prusso: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<Carlin0> in caso di dubbi basta che rileggi
<prusso> si ma quando la incollo su pastebin non la invia ...servizio sospeso
<prusso> ti mando più righe
<prusso> Letrura file "/etc/default/grub"
<prusso> Letrura file "/etc/default/grub.d/init-select.cfg"
<Carlin0> no
<Carlin0> prusso, incolla e poi premi paste
<Carlin0> tutto l'output completo
<prusso> incollo il testo completo --- non c'e past ma send .. ho provato anche send file
<Carlin0> non c'è il tasto "paste" da cliccare ?
<prusso> non c'è
<prusso> ho visto https://thepasteb.in/ dice che il servizio è sospeso
<Carlin0> prusso, prova paste.debian.net
<Carlin0> anche se cmq ti assicuro che su paste.ubuntu.com il tasto da cliccare c'è eccome
<prusso> ok li c'è
<Carlin0> a breve vado via ti avviso
<prusso> ok
<Carlin0> quindi se riesci fammi vedere sto output
<prusso> l'ho inviato .... prima credevo pastebin di questa pagina
<Carlin0> si ma devi copiar equi il link
<prusso> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jJKgkvjJSV/ -- non capivo come facevi a vederlo
<Carlin0> non riconosce win , ma il disco è collegato ?
<prusso> si ...
<Carlin0> bon devo scappare via prusso , cmq puoi provare con questa guida https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/AggiungereTogliereVoci#Aggiungere_voci
<prusso> ok grazie
<Carlin0> di nulla
<ciao88> a me piace ubuntu perchè mi da la possibilità di libertà di programmazione. Vorrei imparare a programmare in C per migliorarlo: ho molte idee. Mi dareste dei consigli?
<bbanner> ho un problema col Bluetotth
<bbanner> ovvero cerco di connetere le auricolari ma non trova le trova
<Mr_Pan> bbanner> fACENDO SCANSIONE NON LE RILEVA PRORPIO  ?
<Mr_Pan> opss scusa
#ubuntu-it 2019-05-11
<pinguino> CIAO VOLEVO SAPERE SE UBUNTU TOUCH IL OS FUNZIONA SU SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE N700
<discoverymax> Buongiorno a tutti
<EdoLac> Salve, è possibile reperire una lista delle schede di rete supportate?
<Mr_Pan> EdoLac> quale scheda in particolare?
<Carlin0> wifi ?
<Mr_Pan> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWiredNetworkCards    elenco non aggiornato
<EdoLac> purtroppo non ho il modello sotto mano ora. Grazie comunque dell'elenco. Comunque è una scheda per la rete wireless della Intel ormai non più supportata su windows10
<Carlin0> EdoLac, per contro le schede intel sono le meglio supportato in linux , e qui non diamo supporto a windows
<EdoLac> sisi grazie, proprio per quello ho deciso di passare a Ubuntu. Grazie e buona giornata
<lupomannaro> Buonasera a tutti.
<pinguino> ciao volevo sapere se posso installare ubuntu phone nel samsung note n700
<pinguino> ^^^
<pinguino> ???
<pinguino> e possibile
<ubuntu-mate> Ciao a tutti...sono appena arrivato!
<ubuntu-mate> stò provando la live di ubuntu mate 16.04 lts perchè vorrei installarla su questo vecchio portatile!
<pinguino> posso mettere ubuntu touch su samsung note n7000 ????
<ste_> ciao a tutti!...Appena arrivato.
<Detonino> Aiuto... Sono riuscito a installare Ubuntu ma addio windows.... C'è qualche rimedio
<Mr_Pan> Detonino>  ? ?
<Detonino> Scusate neppure salutato buonasera a tutti
<Mr_Pan> Detonino> se volevi mantenere anche windows dovevi scegliere "installa accenato a..."
<Mr_Pan> accanto..
<Mr_Pan> se invece hai dato tutto lo spazio a ubuntu ... beh devi reinstallare windows ...
<Detonino> Ma si può fare
<Detonino> È una storia lunga non ho i dischi di ripristino
<Detonino> Dammi anche dello stupido perché me lo merito
<Detonino> Non che windows mi entusiasmi ma pribabilmente mi serve
<Detonino> Ecco come stanno i fatti
<Detonino> Ho scaricato ubuntu dal sito ufficciale ho masterizzato su un dvd
<Detonino> Ho fatto una partizione nuova dell HD
<Detonino> E quandi  ho privato ad installare ubuntu che non mi ha riconosciuto la nuova partizione
<Detonino> Please help me
#ubuntu-it 2019-05-12
<David77> buona domenica a tutti! da riga di comando come si fa a vedere tutti i processi / pacchetti che partono all'avvio senza usare strumenti grafici (Sessione a avvio, LXsession configuration, Applicazioni d'avvio, bum...)? oltre controllare ~/.config/autostart/ , /etc/xdg/autostart , /etc/xdg/_specificoDE_/autostart . grazie
<Carlin0> ps aux
<Carlin0> lo dai appena avviato e vedi cosa si è avviato
<David77> grazie della dritta. volevo vedere se per caso c'erano anche processi che eseguono qualcosa e poi si chiudono una volta terminato che, ovviamente, non ci sono su ps perché terminati
<David77> inoltre, sempre a riga di comando, si può vedere un elenco delle librerie e pacchetti orfani (unused packages)? si deve installare deborphan oppure si può vedere anche in altro modo con i comandi classici senza installare altro? grazie
<Carlin0> David77, occhio a deborphan che alle volte rimuove troppa roba e  fa danni
<David77> Carlin0 infatti volevo solo un elenco :) non l'ho ancora installato per sapere se esiste un alternativa 'normale'. fare un grep della lista pacchetti vedendo uno specifico status? altri comandi senza dover installare nulla (opzione ottimale direi)?
<David77> come status mi sembra ci siano Not-installed, Config-files, Half-installed, Unpacked, Half-configured, Triggers-awaiting, Triggers-pending, Installed ma non una cosa simile ad orphan o unused
<PINGUINO> posso installare ubuntu touch su note n7000
<PINGUINO> SI PUO
<PINGUINO> '???
<PINGUINO> si puo installare ubuntu touch su note n7000
<PINGUINO> ????
<PINGUINO> mi rispondete
<Carlin0> PINGUINO, se nessuno ti risponde vuol dire che nessuno sa , e cmq siamo volontari e nessuno è obbligato a  farlo
<Carlin0> !ripeti | PINGUINO
<ubot-it> PINGUINO: Non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a disposizione dalla comunità.
<PINGUINO> lo vorreu
<Carlin0> per quel poco che ne so ubuntu touch mi pare sia un progetto abbandonato
<PINGUINO> a non e aggiornato
<PINGUINO> ma lo posso installare lo stesso sul note n7000
<pasquale> ciao a tutti, sono un nuovo utente di ubuntu e avrei bisogno di un aiuto. un paio di giorni fa ho trovato sul web la procedura per nascondere automaticamente la barra superiore( quella con l' orario ) ma ora quando provo a cambare tab in opera la barra ricompare e si sovrappone alle tab e questo mi risulta molto scomodo. Come posso far tornare la barra ad essere sempre visibile?scusatemi se la domanda è molto sciocca ma con linux sono alle prime armi
<lorenzojones112> k
<lorenzo2wed> Ragazzi ho un problema con Ubuntu Server 19.04. L'ho installato sul mio iMac del 2010 e ho la necessità di abbassare la luminosità dello schermo o anche spegnerlo completamente. Essendo un iMac non ho la possibilità di scollegare il display se non aprendo il pc. ho provato anche con xrandr ma mi da il seguente errore: "Can't open display". Utilizza
<lorenzo2wed> ndo invece xbacklight mi da quest'altro errore: "RANDR Query Version returned error -1. Sapete come posso risolvere il problema? Grazie in anticipo.
<David77> pasquale hai ubuntu o una derivata (xubuntu, lubuntu etc)? che versione?
<David77> su xfce preferenze del pannello
<pasquale> ho l' ultima versioen di ubuntu
<pasquale> xfce?
<David77> ultima LTS?
<David77> !lts
<ubot-it> Se sei nuovo del mondo Ubuntu ti consigliamo di installare una release LTS (Long Term Support) che ha una durata del supporto di ben 5 anni rispetto agli altri rilasci che hanno un supporto limitato a soli 9 mesi , per ulteriori informazioni consulta https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci/ElencoCompleto
<bo14gu> salve
<bo14gu> buona festa della mamma se ce qualcuna qui dentro volevo domandare io che ho un pentium 4 con ubuntu 14.04.5 che devo fare per usarlo ancora praticamente e bloccato solo aggiornamenti oppure si puo continuare ad usare normalmente grazie della risposta in anticipo
<David77> pasquale se hai la 16.04  https://help.ubuntu.com/16.04/ubuntu-help/unity-launcher-change-autohide.html - se hai la 18.04 è diverso https://help.ubuntu.com/18.04/ubuntu-help/shell-introduction.html.it
<pasquale> come faccio a vedere di preciso che release ho? non ricordo quale diavolo ho scaricato
<bo14gu> praticamente sto cercando di vedere se passo alla 18.04 pero dice cpu no supported
<David77> pasquale: da terminale cat /etc/lsb-release
<pasquale> 19.04
<Carlin0> bo14gu, probabile che la tua cpu supporti solo il 32 bit , quindi devi installare una derivata tipo lubuntu/xubuntu a 32 bit
<pasquale> mah a saperlo, scaricavo l' ultima lts, che palle
<bo14gu> carlino infatti la 14.04 e 32 perche il processore e dual core no 4 core
<Matteo7891> Buonasera, domanda probabilmente stupida (provo a capirci qualcosa) esiste un modo per connetersi tramite wifi (stessa rete) ad una cartella condivisa con samba?
<Kenny19902> Buonasera.  Ho un problema con Ubuntu.  Non si accende nella schermata da tutto nero e escono scritte come nel terminal
<luca> buongiorno... volevo chidere se è possibile istallare openshot su ubuntu... ho provato ad utilizzare il terminale con le stringhe trovate sul sito ma non riesco ad installare
<simonefu> salve ho un problema con le cuffie bluetooth chi mi da una mano?
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi| simonefu
<ubot-it> simonefu: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<simonefu> non riesco a fare il pair con le airpods. ho installato bluez e pulseaudio
<Mr_Pan> simonefu> non ho letto nulla aparte il volume basso... ma nessun problema a fare i pair
<simonefu> infatti non ho trovato nulla
<simonefu> sono riuscito solo una volta a collegarle ma poi collegandole all'iphone ho dovuto cancellare il pair
#ubuntu-it 2020-05-04
<sandra2020> Buongiorno ho bisogno di istallare ubuntu su un acer extensa. Quale versione devo scaricare? Il pc è un pò datato
<piero> Ciao, sto scaricando Xubuntu, vorrei sapere se per installarlo devo cancellare i dati
<piero> immagino si possa avere 2 sistemi operativi
<piero> possano
<Mr_Pan> piero> al moemnto csa hai installato  ?
<Carlin0> !cpuram | sandra2020
<ubot-it> sandra2020: indica marca e modello esatti di CPU e VGA (scheda video) più la quantità di RAM presente
<sandra2020> acer extensa ex2508-C5QQ
<sandra2020> intel HD Graphics
<Mr_Pan> celeron con 2 gb d ram  ?
<Carlin0> sandra2020, veramente ti ho chiesto altre cose ...
<Mr_Pan> direi che puoi usare xubuntu o lubuntu
<sardonico> celeron n2840
<sandra2020> scusa, è quello che leggo sullo scatolo
<Mr_Pan> sandra2020> almen la quantitá di ram
<sandra2020> si 2gb ram
<Mr_Pan> perfetto quindi xubuntu o lubuntu in versione 64 bit
<sandra2020> ok. provo - Grazie
<Carlin0> sandra2020, ma non aspettarti miracoli
<sandra2020> miracoli? la macchina ha preistallato Linpus ma non la versione grafica!
<Carlin0> !derivate | sandra2020
<ubot-it> sandra2020: http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate - https://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<delu> buon giorno,magari questa mattina ho più fortuna, ho un problema con la connessione internet dopo l'aggiornamento fatto due gg fà
<Mr_Pan> delu> spiega meglio
<delu> ho aggiornato alla 20.04 e il mio wifi si scollega dopo 10 minuti più o meno
<Mr_Pan> delu> che sk wifi monta il tuo pc   ?
<delu> e la connessione via cavo è totalmente assente
<delu> ho un portatile asus
<Mr_Pan> delu> anche la connessione ethernet ?
<delu> la connessione ethernet non viene proprio riconosciuta
<delu> quale è il codice da terminale per individuare la scheda ?
<Mr_Pan> sicuro nn dipenda dasl router
<Mr_Pan> lshw -C network
<delu> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vfbCSZB5n4/
<Carlin0> delu, prova a collegare il cavo eth e poi a dar enel terminale il comando "netplan try"
<delu> ok un secondo
<delu> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Q4VyMZJBbF/
<delu> ho premuto enter prima della fine del timeout
<Carlin0> ed ora vede eth ?
<delu> mm no
<delu> solo il con wifi
<delu> cono
<Carlin0> !vedisources | delu
<ubot-it> delu: apri un terminale e incolla per intero il comando contenuto tra le virgolette "(cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | nc termbin.com 9999" esso restituirà un link che dovrai postare in canale
<delu> come potete notare il wifi si spegne e si riaccende sa solo
<Carlin0> !vedisources | delu
<ubot-it> delu: apri un terminale e incolla per intero il comando contenuto tra le virgolette "(cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | nc termbin.com 9999" esso restituirà un link che dovrai postare in canale
<delu> ok
<delu> https://termbin.com/f4zi
<delu> https://termbin.com/f4zi
<Carlin0> delu, ma s edai sudo apt update
<Carlin0> da errori ?
<delu> no, tutto è andato a buon fine
<delu> se vuoi ti posto su bin
<Carlin0> no no ...
<Carlin0> chiedevo perchè hai dei repo di xenial
<delu> la mia conoscenza va fino ad un certo punto, sono un autodidatta, ho fatto i miei aggiornamenti di distro da terminale
<delu> tutto è andato bene passando da 16 a 18 e da 18 a 20 in questa settimana
<Carlin0> siamo tutti autodidatti , e io di wifi ne so poco/nulla
<delu> ho riscontrato solo questo problema enorme per il resto sembra funzioni correttamente
<delu> ho capito,bhè grazie per l'impegno che ci metti
<delu> mette?:)
<Carlin0> perchè non lo uso ...
<delu> e sai dirmi per la mancata connessione lan?
<delu> assente praticamente, con cavo collegato da due gg
<Carlin0> mi suggeriscono di provare a reinstallare il kernel , cmq a me sembra un avanzamento non andato a buon fine (cosa che capita)
<Carlin0> delu, dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<Carlin0> metti in pastebin
<Carlin0> proviamo il suggerimento , male non può fare
<delu> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/S5kpCdP48b/
<Carlin0> sudo apt install --reinstall linux-image-5.4.0-28-generic
<delu> ok
<delu> mi son dimenticato di dirvi che monta pure win (per la cronaca)
<Carlin0> in dual boot
<delu> si
<Carlin0> non conta
<delu> ok
<Carlin0> cmq non ho proprio idea di cosa fare , la cosa più strana è che non vada via cavo , mentre ovviamente da win va vero ?
<delu> onestamente no, non funziona nemmeno su win ma ho notato che la scheda viene cmq riconosciuta
<delu> prima funzionavaperfettamente
<Mr_Pan> cambia il cavo
<Carlin0> aaaaaaaaaaaaahhhh quindi potrebbe essere 2 cose
<Carlin0> o 3
<Carlin0> 1) disabilitato dal bios
<delu> ho 3 cavi e l'ho provati tutti
<Carlin0> 2) cavo non funzionante
<Carlin0> 3) scheda eth andata a escort
<delu> escort...a gnugna?
<Carlin0> a putt...
<delu> finoa due gg fà funzionava perfettamente
<delu> ps aggiornamento kernel finito
<Carlin0> anche la mia lavatrice ... poi ha iniziato a perdere acqua :)
<Carlin0> cmq fidati il fatto che non vada anche da win indica che il problema (al 90%) non è ubuntu
<delu> ok ho capito, ma mi sembra un pò strano che non funzioni proprio dopo l'avanzamento distro
<delu> wifi va alla grande :(
<Carlin0> sono 2 schede separate
<Carlin0> wifi e eth
<delu> provo a fare un reboot per vedere se ha apportato modifiche l'aggiornameto
<delu> ok, il cavo si è collegato, la metafora della lavatrice mi è piaciuta perchè sono idraulico, ma fortunatamente non "gocciola"
<delu> :D
<Carlin0> mi si è rotta veramente cmq , non scherzavo
<Carlin0> delu, quindi ora funziona ?
<delu> credo l'aggiornamento del kernel ha fatto i suoi frutti
<delu> e uso lo stesso cavo di prima
<delu> non l'ho proprio scollegato dal portatile
<delu> 1000 mb/s
<delu> sembra di si
<Carlin0> ok delu ringrazia vitodoc che ha dato il suggerimento
<Carlin0> lol
<delu> grazie anche a te
<delu> e buona fase due a tutti
<delu> :D
<Carlin0> ciao
<dbdb> ciao, ho una installazione di ubuntu in dual sistem con windows 10 ma la prtizione di ubuntu non parte più si ferma un loop poco prima di avviarsi. come faccio?
<luigialph> salve buon pomeriggio, ho installato ubuntu server su notebook, vorrei poter abbassare lo schermo del notebook , e il server rimanga operativo, invece come lo abbasso si disattiva hdd, come risolvo questo problema , chi mi sa formire il comando da terminale?
<luigialph> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ydGz3995Rp/
<luigialph> questo è quello che mi esce dal comando " sudo nano /etc/systemd/logind.conf "
<tonino83> Buon pomeriggio
<tonino83> ho un portatile con SSD da 250GB + 8GB RAM. Mi sto predisponendo ad installare Ubuntu 20.04 LTS ma ho un dubbio sulla partizione di "swap"....devo crearla sempre con dimensionamento al doppio della RAM? quindi nel mio caso 16GB?
<tonino83> oppure ci sono delle differenze visto che ho un SSD?
<tonino83> grazie
<Carlin0> tonino83, premesso che la swap il doppio dela ram (IMHO) non ha senso , se non crei la partizione ubuntu ti crea la swap su file all'interno della partizione /
<sardonico> al massimo falla uguale alla RAM e installa zram-config
<tonino83> ok grazie per il supporto
<Carlin0> se non usi ibernazione potresti quasi farne a meno
<tonino83> infatti...stavo pensando proprio di non farne a meno. direi che 8GB di RAM possano bastare per il mio utilizzo (navigazione web + piccoli editing video con onpenshot)
<tonino83> *di farne a meno*
<Carlin0> tanto ti fa ugualmente una swap su file , che al limite potrai disattivare commenntando la riga su fstab
<delu> Carlin0 ciao, scusa il disturbo, ma ho spento e riacceso il portatile e non ne vuole sapere di riconnettersi al cavo ethernet. :o
<delu> chiedo ancora al gruppo, due gg fò ho aggiornato a 20.04 eho riscontrato due problemi sempre legati ad internet, il primo è che la ricezione wifi dopo 10/15 minuti salta e poi si ricollega da sola. il secondo problema è il cavo ethernet, che pure se inserito non viene visualizzato, ho provato altri cavi e non cambia la situazione. grazie
<amanth> salve,vorrei disinstallare ubuntu a seguito di problemi di accavallamento di sistemi e poi reinstallarlo,ho già copiato il file iso dell ultima versione di ubuntu in una chiavetta, non voglio salvare null altro ma non ho più windows...cosa dovrei fare?
<Carlin0> delu, resta il dubbio che la scheda eth non funzioni nemmeno con win , è assai strana la coincidenza
<Carlin0> amanth, in pratica hai solo ubuntu sul pc ?
<asunick> sapete come attivare l'impostazione che trascinando una finestra su un angolo dello schermo viene ridimensionata automaticamente in un quarto di schermo?
<delu> onestamente sembra molto strano pure a me, ma ancora più strano che prima sembravo aver risolto ed ora non funziona più. ho cercato di aggiornare i dirver ma dal sito ufficiale ausus non ho trovato nulla, solo per bios
<amanth> si esatto
<Carlin0> amanth, allora basta che tu avvii l'installazione e scegli l'opzione "usa l'intero disco"
<delu> mentre seguivo questa guida, https://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4810487 ho scoperto questo  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5cD4GkfxpP/
<amanth> perdonami forse mi sono espresso male,io vorrei cancellare tutto cio che c'è nel pc e ripartire da una base vuota per poi installare direttamente il nuovo ubuntu
<amanth> ma non so come fare
<Carlin0> delu, è una guida vecchia ...se vuoi vedere il nome dell'interfaccia (che sicuramente non è eth0) scrivi "ip a" nel terminale
<Carlin0> amanth, se usi quell'opzione ti rade a zero il disco e poi installa
<amanth> quindi cosa dovrei fare? avviare l'installazione di ubuntu desktop 20.04 e basta?
<delu> ci trovi qualcosa di anomalo? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kPPJmb465y/
<amanth> se è cosi provo a masterizzare l immagine sulla usb e lanciarla
<Carlin0> amanth, e poi scegli "usa l'intero disco"
<amanth> ok grazie provo
<Carlin0> delu, la tua interfaccia ethernet è enp6s0, mentre wlp7s0 è il wifi
<delu> ho cercato su google postando il risultato di "lspci -nn | grep -i net"e ho trovato questa guida https://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4823934
<Gabri48> Scusate, è possibile sapere se esiste un avviso acustico di batteria scarica per Ubuntu 18.04.4 LTS? Grazie.
<akis24> Gabri48 magari visivo credo appaia l'icona batteria con avviso di batteria quasi scarica
<Gabri48> Si, è vero e si vedono anche le tacche, ma a volte sono impegnato in qualche lavoro impegnativo e non me ne accorgo quando da 3 tacche passa a 2 poi si spegne quasi subito. Mi occorrerebbe proprio un avviso acustico. Se esiste anche un'applicazione da installare al limite. Grazie
<luigialph> salve , ho installato ubuntu server su notebbok, come abbasso lo schermo il notebook va in standby, come faccio ? ovviamente serve comando da terminale
<sorriso> volevo sapere la disfro in italiano da installa
<sorriso> re
<sorriso> ho installato la 18 scaricato da linux italia
<sorriso> ma 'installazione alla fine è in inglese
<sorriso> grazie
<guesti> ciao a tutti ho questo portatile  Asus F402SA-WX197T Notebook  ubuntu e compatibile
<guesti> ???
<Carlin0> !cpuram | guesti
<ubot-it> guesti: indica marca e modello esatti di CPU e VGA (scheda video) più la quantità di RAM presente
<guesti> Intel Celeron N3050 (2M Cache, 1.60GHz), 4GB DDR3L 1600MHz, 500GB HDD 5400 rpm, 14" LED (1366x768), Intel HD Graphics, Fast Ethernet, Wi-Fi 802.11b/g/n, Bluetooth 4.0, Windows 10 64-bit
<guesti> questo
<guesti> e compatibile
<Carlin0> guesti, la cpu è un po scarsa ubuntu sarebbe troppo pesante/lento , ti conviene una derivata tipo lubuntu o xubuntu
<guesti> Intel® HD Graphics  400 8 gb
<Carlin0> !derivate
<ubot-it> http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate - https://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<guesti> quale distro ha xfce
<Carlin0> xubuntu
<guesti> vorrei stile mac  la barra mi piace cosa mi consigli
<guesti> barra di sotto
<guesti> ??? quale distro
<Nik85> Salve ragazzi! Spero tutto bene con la nuova release...ho un problema di mancato riconoscimento del disco di boot...cosa fare?
<gst568923> @Nik85 spiegati meglio
<luciana> Buonasera a tutti, ho un problema di screen tearing su un thinkpad X1 extreme gen 2 con grafica ibrida Intel/Nvidia GeForce 1650 Max-Q nel quale ho installato Ubuntu 20.04 (Focal Fossa). Nei vari forum ho visto che e' un problema piuttosto comune ma non riesco a  risolverlo dal momento che tentando di seguire la procedura al seguente link (https://
<luciana> medium.com/@anirudha/how-to-fix-screen-tearing-of-linux-ubuntu-20-04-for-nvidia-graphics-card-gtx-980ti-f0c707deff64) non mi e' possibile modificare le configurazioni. Infatti in NVIDIA X Server Settings non mi e' possibile accedere alle impostazioni avanzate su X server Display Configuration dove modificare l'opzione "Force Composition Pipeline" o
<luciana>  "Force Full Composition Pipeline": inoltre sempre nella stessa sezione di impostazioni compare "PRIME Display cannot be controlled by Nvidia-setting and must configured by RandR capable tool. The display is shown in the layout window above for informational purposes only". Se qualcuno di voi ha una soluzione a questo problema sarebbe fantastico! G
<luciana> razie a tutti
<gst568923> luciana hai provato a lanciare NVIDIA X Server Settings con sudo?
<gst568923> luciana?
<luciana> ho provato ora
<luciana> stessa cosa
<gst568923> luciana prova allora a switchiare con i driver open source della scheda grafica Intel, se il problema è nel sorgente di nvidia-setting, essendo software proprietario dubito che si possa intervenire con delle modifiche
<luciana> Ho gia' provato anche questo ma il problema persiste purtroppo!
<luciana> Non so se potrebbe essere un problema dei driver Nvidia che ho installato, anche se al momento dell'installazione ho scelto i driver raccomandati, quindi non saprei
<gst568923> luciana quindi se ho capito bene hai problema di tearing
<luciana> esatto
<gst568923> luciana dove lo avverti il problema di tearing: guardando un video su youtube tramite browser, oppure guardando un video tramite software mpv etc?
<luciana> controllo un attimo
<gst568923> luciana apri questo link con firefox o chromium provali entrambi se c'è li hai https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MfL_JkcEFbE
<luciana> con questo link sia su youtube che su firefox si osserva lo stesso problema di tearing
<gst568923> luciana hai provato solo su firefox?
<luciana> anche su chrome la stessa cosa
<gst568923> chromium giusto?
<luciana> ho provato anche su siti differenti tipo netflix e si osserva la stessa cosa
<luciana> si si
<gst568923> che versione di ubuntu utilizzi?
<luciana> ubuntu 20.04
<gst568923> luciana ok adesso digita sul terminale questo comando `mpv https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MfL_JkcEFbE`
<gst568923> senza virgolette
<gst568923> @luciana cosa appare?
<luciana> devo installare mpv
<luciana> non ce l'ho come pacchetto
<gst568923> luciana e si, per forza per fare il test
<luciana> si sta installando
<luciana> mi da' come errore che il video non e' disponibile
<gst568923> luciana stai installando con synaptic, ubuntu software center o da terminale?
<luciana> sono riuscita a farlo
<luciana> E' partito lo stesso video di prima e si osserva comunque il problema
<luciana> l'ho installato tramite terminale
<gst568923> luciana quindi con mpv si vede lo stesso il tearing
<luciana> si....purtroppo si!
<gst568923> luciana quale ambiente desktop utilizzi? gnome, xfce, o altro
<luciana> sto utilizzando l'ambiente desktop GNOME
<gst568923> luciana hai installato compiz? il compositor manager?
<luciana> no...non e' installato
<luciana> Ma a cosa serve di preciso?
<gst568923> luciana tempo fa ci sono capitato pure io con il tearing e ho risolto disabilitando il compositor manager, se condivi lo schermo ti aiuto io a disabilitarlo perchè io attualmente non utilizzo gnome come ambiente desktop
<gst568923> luciana https://meet.jit.si/ubuntu
<Carlin0> gst568923, per favore evita di passare in canale link che non siano documentazione ufficiale di ubuntu
<gst568923> Carlin0 ok
<luciana> Preferisco non condividere ora lo schermo perche' ho alcuni processi in corso che non posso interrompere. Se puoi spiegarmi in linea di massima come fare, posso disabilitarlo in seguito
<gst568923> luciana daccordo
<gst568923> luciana cerca il programma CompizConfig
<luciana> non e' installato...dovrei installarlo?poi come dovrei procedere?
<gst568923> luciana aspetta non avere fretta , non avendo gnome mi viene più difficile cercarlo
<luciana> si si...scusami
<gst568923> luciana prova ad avviare questo comando nel terminale e dimmi cosa appare `inxi -Gxx | grep compositor`
<gst568923> luciana ci sei?
<RobyLery> Sto provando ad installare Ubuntu 20.04 ma mi esce una finestra con scritto: /casper/vmlinuz: file non trovato
<RobyLery> Forse si è copiato male il disco immagine?
#ubuntu-it 2020-05-05
<Levyathanus1> A qualcuno è capitato di dover reinstallare ubuntu dopo aver avuto problemi con regolith-desktop?
<moroboshi_84> salve posso chiedere una cosa al volo?
<moroboshi_84> non mi é mai capitata una cosa simile
<moroboshi_84> e non vorrei bruciare un´altro HDD
<Carlin0> !chiedi | moroboshi_84
<ubot-it> moroboshi_84: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<Moroboshi84> Notebook hp bs125nl bruciatore seriale di hdd
<Moroboshi84> Ho fatto un DD urandom ci ha messo 14h (90mb/s poi 10mb/s)
<Moroboshi84> Non mi ha fatto creare gpt
<Giorgio65> mi suggerite che versione scaricare su chiavetta per un pc Dell 32 bit Intel Mobile Core 2 Duo T5670 1.80GHz
<Carlin0> Giorgio65, lubuntu o xubuntu 20.04
<Carlin0> !derivate | Giorgio65
<ubot-it> Giorgio65: http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate - https://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<Carlin0> Giorgio65, la tua cpu supporta il 64 bit
<Giorgio65> no
<Carlin0> se è quella che hai scritto si
<Giorgio65> mi indica 32
<Carlin0> https://ark.intel.com/content/www/it/it/ark/products/35163/intel-core-2-duo-processor-t5670-2m-cache-1-80-ghz-800-mhz-fsb.html
<Carlin0> magari hai un OS  a 32 bit ma la cpu supporta il 64
<Giorgio65> credo sia corretto, per via di XP
<Carlin0>  Set di istruzioni 64-bit
<Giorgio65> mi consigliate una versione simile a quella di un MAC?
<Carlin0> mai visto un mac in vita mia e cmq con quella cpu non hai grandi scelte  a meno che tu non voglia un sistema lento
<Giorgio65> ok scarico quello che mi avete suggerito ossia Lubuntu
<Carlin0> o anche xubuntu...
<Carlin0> quanta ram ?
<Giorgio65> aspetta
<Giorgio65> possibile 2GB?
<Carlin0> pochini ... vai con lubuntu
<Giorgio65> ti ringrazio, sei stato gentilissimo. Vado
<Giorgio65> lo trovo sul sito?
<Moroboshi84> Notebook hp bs125nl bruciatore seriale di hdd
<Carlin0> !derivate | Giorgio65 segui il link per il download
<ubot-it> Giorgio65 segui il link per il download: http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate - https://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<Moroboshi84> Ho fatto un DD urandom ci ha messo 14h (90mb/s poi 10mb/s)
<Carlin0> !ripeti | Moroboshi84
<ubot-it> Moroboshi84: Non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a disposizione dalla comunità.
<Moroboshi84> OK
<Carlin0> inoltre Moroboshi84 mi sembra che ti stia seguendo mr_pan in -chat o sbaglio
<Moroboshi84> Si, ma avere più opinioni è sempre un bene
<Carlin0> ma lui è esperto di portatili , puoi fidarti
<Moroboshi84> OK
<Moroboshi84> Scusate ma davvero in tanti anni non mi era mai capitata una cosa tanto strana
<[Enrico]> Moroboshi84: FYI può essere normale che dare un dd con sorgente urandom rallenti. Se vuoi fare un benchmark di un disco usa /dev/zero non dev/urandom come sorgente
<Fly80> ciao a tutti
<Fly80> ho installato la 20.04, va tutto abbastanza bene (sono passato dalla 16.04), ho un solo problemino con Thunderbird
<Fly80> in pratica non mi funziona il suono per le notifiche di nuove email
<Fly80> oltre al fatto che non riesco a trovare un modo per metterlo in tray icon
<Marimate> Ciao
<Marimate> avrei una problematica legata ad un aggiornamento della RAM su vecchio portatile, ovvero al primo avvio nessun problema, successivamente non riparte con ubuntu 18.04 LTS, va solo in provvisoria, oppure con win
<Giorgio65> ho scaricato lubuntu su usb ma non parte
<Carlin0> Giorgio65, come l'hai messo su usb ?
<Giorgio65> me lo ha scaricato con suffiso iso
<Carlin0> eh ?
<Carlin0> Giorgio65, non basta metter ela iso su usb devi usar eun programma apposito tipo etcher
<Giorgio65> scusa non lo sapevo
<Carlin0> !etcher | Giorgio65
<ubot-it> Giorgio65: Etcher è una applicazione per creare usb bootabili su win mac e linux https://www.balena.io/etcher/
<Giorgio65> cosa scarico tra le opzioni?
<Carlin0> su che sistema devi creare la chiavetta ?
<Giorgio65> Windows XP professional
<Giorgio65> fermo dal pc il caricamento, scelgo usb ma non parte
<Giorgio65> ora sto lavorando su pc che monta ubuntu
<Giorgio65> forse non ho compreso che dovevo scaricare tutti i link che mi hai mandato
<Giorgio65> ti ho fatto collassare per la mia ignoranza?
<Ema555> Ciao a tutti, avrei bisogno di aiuto.
<Ema555> Ho installato Ubuntu sul mio PC Lenovo ideapad 310 ma ho riscontrato molti problemi di compatibilità, quindi vorrei disinstallarlo.
<Ema555> (ed installare un altro sistema operativo)
<Ema555> come faccio ad avviare il pc da usb tramite ubuntu?
<eugenio_> ciao, ho un problema con un HD, chi sa dirmi se è recuperabile in qualche maniera, l'output di smartctl -a : https://pastebin.com/4vXtWBnR
<Carlin0> !chat | eugenio_
<ubot-it> eugenio_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<eugenio_> Carlin0, ok, il problema è sorto istallando ubuntu
<eugenio_> cmq cambio chat
<eugenio_> Carlin0, si, al momento della formattazione il processo si inceppava, quindi ho cominciato a cercare di capire il perche
<eugenio_> Carlin0, ho fatto vari teentativi, compreso dd per spianare l'hd
<Carlin0> cmq il porblema è l'hard disk non ubuntu in quanto OS
<eugenio_> Carlin0, si ahimè
<guest001> buon pomeriggio ragazzi
<guest001> ho bisogno di una informazione
<guest001> vorrei aggiornare il mio xubuntu 18.04 alla 20.04 lts
<guest001> chiedo come fare e se ne vale la pena
<guest001> grazie
<guest001> ce nessuno?
<serafguers> salve, sono nuovo su ubuntu, 'h installato insieme a win 10. volevo chiedere come mai non mi fa spostare una cartella su un partizione dell'hard disk, non dove è instalalto windows, ma una partizione che ho creato per mettere file,musica e non perderli quando formatto il pc
<serafguers> posso aprire la aprtizione vederla e tutto ma non mi fa spostare niente all'interno di essa, nemmeno eliminare nulla
<Flex> Ciao a tutti
<Flex> Sto provando ad installare Ubuntu 20.04. Ma la chiavetta USB live si pianta, nel senso che vedo il wallpaper e la rotellina bianca che gira... Null'altro
<Flex> Ho provato e riprovato, provato a cambiare ogni cosa da BIOS, ma non riesco a farla partire la live per una installazione ex novo
<Flex> La chiavetta funziona perfettamente su un altro PC
<Flex> A qualcuno è mai capitato? Qualcuno mi riesce a dare una dritta?
<Gaetano54> Ho ripulito la ventola del notebook dalla polvere , OK noto che la tensione della Pila BIOS misura 2.88 volt...? meglio sostituirla fncheì e' aperto?
#ubuntu-it 2020-05-06
<DomeJoyce> Salve, dopo l'aggiornamento alla versione 20.04 libreoffice non funziona più
<DomeJoyce> e mi restituisce il seguente errore
<DomeJoyce> "/usr/lib/libreoffice/program/soffice.bin: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libreoffice/program/libmergedlo.so: undefined symbol: png_set_option, version PNG16_0
<DomeJoyce> "
<Orazio> salve
<Orazio> avrei bisogno di supporto
<Mr_Pan> DomeJoyce> prova a reinstalalre libreoffice
<Mr_Pan> si trova nel sw center
<DomeJoyce> già fatto
<DomeJoyce> ho disinstallato e reinstallato sia da PPA che direttamente dal sito di libreoffice
<DomeJoyce> ma senza fortuna
<sardonico> https://ask.libreoffice.org/en/question/242398/on-ubuntu-2004-lts-undefined-symbol-png_set_option-version-png16_0/
<sardonico> prova a seguire le istruzioni del tipo che ha risolto
<DomeJoyce> fatto, ma non ho risolto il problema nemmeno così
<Carlin0> probabile che in problemi  nascano dai PPA
<Mr_Pan> poi perché instalalre libreoffice con ppa quando si trova nei repo   ?  ?
<Filippo> buongiorno, avrei un problema nell'installazione di wine, posso chiedere?
<Carlin0> !chiedi | Filippo
<ubot-it> Filippo: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<DomeJoyce> ho installato da tutte le fonti
<Carlin0> !ppa | DomeJoyce
<ubot-it> DomeJoyce: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu official - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<DomeJoyce> perdonami ma quando provo col classico sudo apt install e non va, provo dal sito proprietario di libreoffice e non va
<DomeJoyce> quali alternative ho per provare a risolvere?
<Filippo> perfetto grazie, non essendo un utente esperto come potete vedere, tento di installare wine da ubuntu software center, ho ubuntu 18.04 lts 64 bit, ma mi dice impossibile installare wine "the following packages have unmet dependencies"
<pinoala> ciao,premetto che sono esperto,ho un problema su xubuntu stavo modificando il pannello per metterlo in verticale sulla sinistra,poi dalla finestra ho erroneamente allargato il pannello e ha coperto tutto il desktop, adesso tutte le finestre di comando che apro rimangono dietro il pannello,e non ho possibilità d'azione
<Carlin0> !vedisources | Filippo
<ubot-it> Filippo: apri un terminale e incolla per intero il comando contenuto tra le virgolette "(cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | nc termbin.com 9999" esso restituirà un link che dovrai postare in canale
<Filippo> https://termbin.com/otze
<Carlin0> DomeJoyce, mi sembra che libreoffice sia installato di default quindi non avresti nemmeno dovuto avere il problema di installarlo
<DomeJoyce> esatto, ma non funzionava. Quindi ho provato a reinstallarlo, ma continuava a darmi problemi
<Carlin0> Filippo, hai aggiunto sorgenti software non ufficiali e non diamo supporto per quelle
<Carlin0> DomeJoyce, purtroppo gli avanzamenti di versione non vanno sempre a  buon fine soprattutto se sono stati aggiunti ppa
<pinoala> ciao,premetto che non sono esperto,ho un problema su xubuntu stavo modificando il pannello per metterlo in verticale sulla sinistra,poi dalla finestra ho erroneamente allargato il pannello e ha coperto tutto il desktop, adesso tutte le finestre di comando che apro rimangono dietro il pannello,e non ho possibilità d'azione
<Mr_Pan> Filippo> pinoala ma ci prendi in giro   ?
<Mr_Pan> pinoala> non ripetere la domanda abbiamno leto
<pinoala> no perchè
<Mr_Pan> semplicemnte stringi il pannello
<pinoala> avevo sbagliato a scrivere scusate
<Mr_Pan> pinoala> seleziona il pannello  selezoioina le proprietá del pannello e lo stringi
<pinoala> non mi da questa funzione
<Mr_Pan> pinoalacosa ti da come scelta   ?
<Mr_Pan> cöic dx  -  pannello  - preferente del pannello     tab Visualizzazione  Misure
<pinoala> aggiungi nuovi elementi - preferenze del pannello - blocca pannello- esci-aiuto - informazioni-
<Carlin0> preferenze
<Mr_Pan> leggi sopra ho scritto tutto........
<Mr_Pan> devi modificare Dimensioni Riga
<pinoala> il problema e che la finestra si apre dietro il pannello e non la vedo
<Carlin0> e non c'è una voce tipo : nascondi pannello ?
<pinoala> no
<Carlin0> mi rcicordavo qualcosa di simile , aspè
<pinoala> l'unica cosa che posso fare è uscire
<pinoala> ma questo non mi aiuta
<Carlin0> pinoala, un minuto ...
<pinoala> ok
<Carlin0> se clicchi sul pannello non c'è la voce rimuovi ?
<pinoala> no
<Carlin0> xubuntu hai detto vero ?
<pinoala> le voci sono quelle scritte sopra
<pinoala> si
<Carlin0> io ce l'ho ...
<pinoala> te la senti di fare una prova
<Carlin0> e se vai dal menù principale → impostazioni → pannello
<Carlin0> finisce sempre dietro ?
<pinoala> si tutto quello che faccio finisce dietro
<Filippo> Carlin0 guarda, a me non risulta di aver installato nulla in realtà, ho provato vari comandi dei forum prima d'ora sempre per risolvere questo problema, ma non credo di aver fatto nulla di strano, e soprattutto non è mia intenzione prendere in giro nessuno. se ho fatto qualcosa di sbagliato giuro che è per inesperienza e in modo totalmente inconsap
<Filippo> evole
<Carlin0> pinoala, prova questo , premi ALT + F2 e scrivi nella finestrella "killall xfce4-panel" poi dai invio
<pinoala> ho provato ma non esce la finestra
<Carlin0> Filippo, mi rendo conto che molte volte fate copia/incolla dei comandi senza ben sapere quel che accade , ma dal tuo output appare quel che ti ho detto
<Carlin0> pinoala, si apre ma finisce dietro pure lei probabilmente
<pinoala> si
<Filippo> Carlin0 è successo esattamente quel che hai detto, cosa posso fare per rimuovere le cose non ufficiali?
<Carlin0> Filippo, aspè...
<Carlin0> Filippo, ubuntu o una derivata ?
<Filippo> ubuntu
<Carlin0> Filippo, apri un terminale e scrivi
<Carlin0> Filippo, sudo apt edit-sources
<Carlin0> Filippo, quando ci sei dimmelo
<Filippo> fatto
<Carlin0> ok ora con le frecce scendi in basso e cancella le ultime 4 righe relative a wine
<Filippo> aspetta mi dice di scegliere fra 3 opzioni
<Carlin0> Filippo, che opzioni ti da ?
<Carlin0> nano vim e  ?
<Filippo> ed
<Filippo> nano, vim e ed
<Carlin0> scegli nano
<Filippo> ok
<Carlin0> ora con le frecce scendi in basso e cancella le ultime 4 righe relative a wine
<Carlin0> poi lascia una riga vuota al fondo
<Carlin0> Filippo, quando ci sei dimmelo
<Filippo> ok fatto
<Carlin0> ok Filippo premi ctrl +o e poi dai invio
<Filippo> ok fatto
<Carlin0> ora ctrl +x
<Carlin0> per uscire
<Filippo> fatto
<Carlin0> Filippo, sudo apt update
<Carlin0> da errori ?
<Filippo> credo di si, ha scritto una cosa lunga
<Carlin0> fai copia incolla di quello che è uscito su pastebin
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina.
<pinoala> Carlin0 ho risolto
<Carlin0> bene pinoala
<pinoala> Grazie
<Filippo> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MSB8Gpq5VK/
<Filippo> spero si veda Carlin0
<Carlin0> Filippo, sudo rm -rf /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<Carlin0> Filippo, fai copia/incolla
<Carlin0> e poi riprova sudo apt update
<Filippo> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9PxYDjKJp4/ dice questo
<Carlin0> Filippo, se dai sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Carlin0> si apre il file ?
<Filippo> si
<Carlin0> ok un attimo intanto tu cancella tutto e rendilo vuoto
<Carlin0> Filippo, incolla dentro il file vuoto le righe che sono scritte dentro questo link
<Carlin0> https://pastebin.com/raw/9fVgfajR
<Carlin0> incolli tutto salvi e chiudi
<Filippo> ok scusa torno fra 2 ore che adesso ho videolezione
<Carlin0> fai questa cosa prima
<Carlin0> che magari nonmi trovi
<Filippo> eccomi
<Filippo> scusa ancora Carlin0, ci sei?
<Filippo> volevo dirti che  in realtà il file non è vuoto, ci sono scritte delle cose, devo cancellarle tutte e scrivere quello che mi hai mandato?
<Filippo> ok non avevo letto, ho fatto quel che mi hai detto
<Filippo> ma vedo anche che hai quittato, ergo grazie arrivederci
<alex74sensi> Toc toc c'e' qualcuno?
<xdursoc> Buonasera a tutti, vorrei una mano circa la configurazione del driver del wifi (Ubuntu 20.04), in particolare volevo segnalare che il wifi quando accendo il pc e lo riaccendo funziona
<xdursoc> mentre se lo riavvio no
<xdursoc> recandomi nella sezione driver aggiuntivi noto questo
<xdursoc> cosa uso per allegare un'immagine?
<Mr_Pan> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<xdursoc> http://prnt.sc/sc62yh
<xdursoc> ecco il link
<Mr_Pan> xdursoc, non sei messo bene .... laptop super nuovo sk wifi super nuova .... niente supporto per ora a meno di smanettare con kernel e firmware OEM non ufficiali ...
<xdursoc> ok, capito
<xdursoc> dovrò aspettare nuove release ecc...??
<dekomori> Buonasera
<Gaetano54> Sto sostituendo una scheda madre al notebook ...qualcuno mi puo' aiutare per un chiarimento? grazie
<Carlin0> !chat | Gaetano54
<ubot-it> Gaetano54: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Gaetano54> non ho capito...
<Tony66> salve ho installato da poco xubundu da chiavetta usb su un vecchio pc ma ho problemi nell'aggiornare il software, potete aiutarmi? dimenticavo sono un principiante
#ubuntu-it 2020-05-07
<Mr_Pan> Uzzi> ciao ho visto il tuo server bluebutton
<Mr_Pan> va bene mi pare
<Mr_Pan> ho preso anche io un serverino da serverdiscounter 8 gb 4 core 100 gb disco 4,95/mese
<Mr_Pan> Uzzi> meglio  opeggio rispetto ad altre soluzioni tipo jitsi  ?
<Uzzi> Mr_Pan, mi sembra fatto meglio BBB
<Mr_Pan> Uzzi> ok
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Mr_Pan> canale sbaglaito :P
<Gancarlo> Buongiorno
<Mr_Pan> Gancarlo> giorno
<Gancarlo> come posso usare itunes con ubuntu 18 lts
<Mr_Pan> Gancarlo> nn puoi
<Gancarlo> non c'è come un wine per windows
<Mr_Pan> Gancarlo> si ma non é una procedura standard ne consigliata
<Gancarlo> anche se ho visto che ubuntu software non lo trovato wine invece su linux mint lho trovato subito
<Mr_Pan> e qui, essendo il canale di supporto, ufficiale non posso mostrartela
<Gancarlo> ok
<Gancarlo> parlando di wine
<Gancarlo> linux mint e ubuntu sono diversi per centro software
<Mr_Pan> i pacchetti sono quelli
<Mr_Pan> io utilizzo synaptic ... che é alternativo a centro sw ...
<giordano> Buon giorno a tutti, mi sono accorto che il mio notebook non funziona il touchscreen.
<Gancarlo> dove lho trovato
<Mr_Pan> giordano> altre info magari ..
<Mr_Pan> Gancarlo> cosa ?
<Mr_Pan> Gancarlo> sono solo interfacce i contenuti sono gli stessi
<Gancarlo> synaptic
<Gancarlo> il programma che usi tu
<Gancarlo> centro sw si aggiorna da solo
<Gancarlo> ogni tanto si blocca?
<Mr_Pan> Gancarlo> si lo puoi instalalre da terminale  sudo apt install synaptic  o da centro sw
<Gancarlo> ok grazie
<Gancarlo> che differenza cè con sw
<giordano> Buon giorno a tutti, mi sono accorto che il mio notebook non funziona il touchscreen.
<giordano> mi potreste indirizzare? grazie
<zap_> buongiorno qualcuno è a conoscenza di problemi di funzionamento del programma xsane image scanning su ubuntu 18-04 ?
<zap_> qualche suggerimento per un degno sostituto?
<Carlin0> zap_, xsane funziona
<zap_> ha allora ho io qualche problema.ma per provare con un'altro cosa suggerisci?
<Carlin0> zap_, di che scanner parliamo ?
<Carlin0> l'alternativa è simple scan
<zap_> di una multifunzione samsung scx 3400
<zap_> Carlin0, ha ok grazie
<Carlin0> zap_, hai installato i driver ? https://support.hp.com/it-it/drivers/selfservice/samsung-scx-3400-laser-multifunction-printer-series/17156995
<zap_> Carlin0, si ed ha sempre funzionato bene solo che ad un certo punto ha smesso cioè piu precisamente il programma xsane si apre in parte e manca la finestra con il pulsante di aquisizione ho reinstallato i driver ma il risultato non è cambiato
<giordano> Buon giorno a tutti, mi sono accorto che il mio notebook non funziona il touchscreen.
<Carlin0> zap_, magari dopo un aggiornamento ?
<giordano> fatto. ora mi viene il dubbio, ma se ricordo bene nella live funzionava tutto
<zap_> Carlin0, possibile, ma non posso affermarlo con certezza perche uso molto poco lo scanner,ma lo stesso problema è nato su una altra macchina sempre con ubuntu 18-04
<Carlin0> zap_, uname -a cosa risponde ?
<zap_> Carlin0, purtroppo in questo momento sono in ospedale e non ho la possibilità di collegarmi con lo scanner .comunque  "uname"
<zap_> non da nulla
<Carlin0> uname -a
<zap_> anzi per la precisione da Linux
<zap_> ha
<zap_> Linux zap-ThinkPad-X220 4.15.0-99-generic #100-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 22 20:32:56 UTC 2020 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Carlin0> hai il kernel LTS quindi non è nemmeno quello
<Carlin0> boh al momento ho esaurito le idee
<zap_> Carlin0, grazie comunque molto gentile
<DomeJoyce> Buongiorno, quindi non c'è nessun suggerimento per risolvere il problema che ho presentato ieri, ovvero la mancata funzionalità di libreoffice dopo l'aggiornamento alla versione 20.04 LTS?
<Carlin0> !vedisources | DomeJoyce
<ubot-it> DomeJoyce: apri un terminale e incolla per intero il comando contenuto tra le virgolette "(cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | nc termbin.com 9999" esso restituirà un link che dovrai postare in canale
<DomeJoyce> https://termbin.com/q0u8
<Carlin0> DomeJoyce, direi che hai farcito il tuo sistema operativo di troppe sorgenti software non ufficiali , una dozzina circa e questo ha fatto si (probabilmente) che l'avanzamento di versione non sia andato a  buon fine al 100%
<DomeJoyce> Questo presumo sia frutto delle svariate operazioni effettuate anche nelle vecchie versioni per l'utilizzo che ne faccio. Potrei chiederti qualche suggerimento per sistemare il sistema senza dover fare un fresh install del sistema?
<Carlin0> certo non avrai fatto tutot tra ieri ed oggi m ail risultato è quello
<DomeJoyce> già
<Carlin0> molte sorgenti software vanno a infilare e sostituire librerie di sistema
<Carlin0> ripulire il tutto è possibile se le sorgenti esterne sono 2 o 3
<DomeJoyce> ti ringrazio per la pazienza nello spiegarmi cose che da utente scarso non conosco..
<Carlin0> e non sempre va a buon fine nemmeno lì
<Carlin0> eh DomeJoyce l'importante è farne esperienza :)
<Carlin0> ora devo andare , a più tardi
<Carlin0> /exit
<DomeJoyce> assolutamente..ok allora attendo qualche tuo suggerimento più tardi..grazie ancora
<tox77> ciao a tutti posso chiedere qua??
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi | tox77
<ubot-it> tox77: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<Mr_Pan> sei giá entrato in -chat ma non hai la paienza di aspettare ....
<Mr_Pan> non siamo un call center
<tox77> chiedevo solo xche' e' la prima volta....
<tox77> ho installato ubuntu,ma ad ogni riavvio mi da errori diversi ed appare la scritta intrafarms come posso risolverlo??
<smartis63> wifi non si connette dopo riavvio ubuntu
<kam> buonasera
<kam> chiedo se qualcuno può aiutarmi con ubuntu 20.04
<smartis63> Grazie
<smartis63> Quando spengo il PC con Ubuntu è lo riaccendo funziona il wifi, quando riavvio non sii connette
<Cris97> Salve, qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi a capire come recuperare la password per favore? Grazie
<gigirock> salve. ho eseguito avanzamento da 18.04 a 20.04 come da guida, ho questo problema : premo su 'file' per avere il nautilus o cmq il file manager, cronometrati attendo 29 sec prima che appaia la finestra con le varie icone... tutto succede sia con cinnamon che con kde
<gigirock> poi anche i programmi che richiedono la selezione di un file... hanno lo stesso problema
<datastream> salve, c'e' qualcuno?
<datastream> qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<ulisse> buonasera, sono nuovo. Mi interessava sapere se qualcuno ha avuto esperienze con l'installazione di salome-meca oppure con openfoam su ubuntu 20.04
<Guest17180> buonasera, ho un problema nel far funzionare una vecchia webcam (Trust WB-1400T) con skype e teams. C'è qualcuno in grado di darmi una mano?
<Mr_Pan> Guest17180, un attimo
<Guest17180> grazie ^_^
<Mr_Pan> Guest17180, quella webcam ha na risoluzione fgrancobollo 352x288.....
<Mr_Pan> Guest17180, stacca la webcam e apri la finestra TErmianle [ctrl+alt+t)
<Mr_Pan> scrivi questo comando e dai invio
<Mr_Pan> echo gspca_main | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<Guest17180> so benissimo che è una webcam vecchia ma mi accontento
<Mr_Pan> poi riavvia il computer e ricollega la webcam dovrebbe andare
<Guest17180> quindi il comando và dato da periferica scollegata?
<Mr_Pan> é quello che ho scritto e poi dovrai riavviare
<Guest17180> oddio ho letto in verde, credevo fosse un messaggio del server!
<Guest17180> il terminale mi dice gspca_main
<Guest17180> come risposta
<rhino_> niente, la webcam non parte su skype
#ubuntu-it 2020-05-08
<support_request> qualcuno in linea?
<Cirillo1983> Buongiorno
<Cirillo1983> Qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<groudon_> mangiamo tutti la pasta...
<smartis63> Salve, quando riavvio ubuntu 20.04 tls il wifi non funziona
<Ang65> Salve, ê possibilità abilitare i driver Nvidia da terminale
<smartis63> Si e possibile devi digitare apt-get install nvidia-driver
<Ang65> Posso farlo passando a una Shell con privilegi di root? Sto in modalità recovery
<smartis63> Si prova
<Ang65> Ok grazie
<smartis63> Prego
<smartis63> Guarda che forse puoi anche installare i driver con impostazioni
<smartis63> Cioè volevo dire driver aggiuntivi e li vedi se ti fa vedere i driver di nvidia
#ubuntu-it 2020-05-09
<neo334816> Buongiorno :vorrei installare Ubuntu, ma non so se la versione xubuntu gestisce allo stesso modo le risorse hardware di kubuntu. Io ho un processore ARM e 4GB di ram. È meglio passare direttamente con kubuntu?
<Cirillo2020> Buongiorno
<vincenzo75> ho un problema con un pc fisso un miniQ con windows xp interno ho scaricato xbuntu versione 18,04 e inviato il boot tramite bios ma non mi fa installare  cosa posso fare
<vincenzo75> 34 bit ovviamente
<Carlin0> vincenzo75, dove si blocca ?
<vincenzo75> quando parte per leggere dice ce fail
<vincenzo75> non mi fa installare
<Carlin0> vincenzo75, installi da dvd o usb ?
<vincenzo75> usb
<Carlin0> come l'hai preparata ?
<vincenzo75> con rufus
<Carlin0> vincenzo75, riesci a fare una foto dell'errore ?
<vincenzo75> si
<vincenzo75> come la invio
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<vincenzo75> ok
<vincenzo75> mi esce sotto un rettangolo e un omino dentro un cerchio
<vincenzo75> ok andata
<vincenzo75> mi appare la schermata di xubuntu
<Iperbole> buongiorno, ieri mi chiedeva di aggiornare ubuntu e dopo averlo fatto non riesco piu a superare la password di accesso
<deepguardian> salve volevo chiedere a qualcuno se sapeva dirmi come fare per ridimensionare una partizione, vorrei separare il mio disco in due parti, lasciare come' dove' installato ubuntu e nell altra partizione installare un altro sistema linx
<Pratt> ciao uso ubuntu 20.04. Una domanda: con "apt upgrade" aggiorno automaticamente anche i pacchetti snap o devo usare sempre "snap refresh"?
<Carlin0> aggiorni solo i deb
<Pratt> quindi devo dare "apt upgrade && snap refresh"
<Carlin0> sei hai snap installati ...
<Pratt> ok grazie 1000
<Ace> sera sono nuovo ho una pennina wi-fi rtl8811/rtl8812 come faccio a installare i driver ??
<Mr_Pan> Ace> modello e marca  ?
<Ace> sulla pennina non c'è scritto niente come faccio a sapere
<Ace> c'è solo scritto 802.11ac
<Ace> nel cd c' scritto rtl8811/rtl8812
<Ace> pan ci sei
<Ace> ho ubuntu 20.04
<vitodoc> Ace: apt il terminale e scrivi:
<vitodoc> Ace: apri il terminale e scrivi:
<Ace> aperto
<vitodoc> sudo apt install rtl8812au-dkms
<Ace> ok installato adesso
<vitodoc> ok adesso scrivi:
<vitodoc> sudo modprobe -v 8812au
<Ace> ok
<vitodoc> cosa ti ha restiruito ?
<vitodoc> restituito*
<Ace> come faccio a fartelo vedere
<vitodoc> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina.
<Ace> paste
<Ace> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina.
<vitodoc> apri quel link, incolla il l'output del terminale nella pagina che si apre, metti un nick in alto e poi sotto clicca su paste, dopo di che copia il link che ti da e incollalo qui
<Ace> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wbgQrjN4k6/
<Ace> visto?
<vitodoc> adesso dovrebbe funzionare. Giusto per prova scrivi:
<vitodoc> lsmod | grep 8812au
<vitodoc> cosa ti da ?
<Ace> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MTpN4Xcfp4/
<vitodoc> ok, il modulo è caricato. Se non dovesse andare tenta con un riavvio del sistema
<Ace> dove vedo che ho in wi-fi
<vitodoc> sull'icone della connessione di rete
<Ace> no ce solo via cavo
<vitodoc> riavvia
<Ace> ok riavvio e torno
<Ace> rieccomi niente sempre morta
<vitodoc> rfkill list e posta l'output
<Ace> nn mi da niente
<vitodoc> sudo lshw -c network
<Ace> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina.
<Ace> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vWjRzx6h9y/
<vitodoc> infatti non c'è traccia di periferiche wifi
<vitodoc> lsusb
<Ace> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HtpNQPfbnW/
<AlexAlex> Salve quando avvio la macchia virtuale in virtualbox mi viene fuori questo errore
<vitodoc> Ace: scrivi: sudo iwconfig
<Ace> vitodoc ho provato con altra adattatore wi-fi e funziona al volo
<vitodoc> meglio
<AlexAlex> a me non si avvia la macchina virtuale di virtual box
<Ace> ci sta che sia andata in malora
<vitodoc> probabile
<vitodoc> AlexAlex: virtualbox lo hai installato dove, su ubuntu ?
<AlexAlex> non è mai funzionata non ho installato neppure il sistema operativo da virtualizzare
<AlexAlex> non parte proprio
<AlexAlex> ho installato virtualbox su ubuntu
<AlexAlex> ho provato a creare una macchina virtuale perchè ho bisogno di itunes
<vitodoc> non ti funziona su nessun SO ?
<vitodoc> con*
<AlexAlex> quando provo a avviare la macchina virtuale creata per l installazione con windows non parte proprio e mi da una segnalazione di errore
<AlexAlex> dicendomi
<Ace> vitodoc scusa è possibile che i driver di questa wi-fi non sia proprio i sua perche il segnale me lo da bassino è il router wi-fi è qui a 20 cm
<AlexAlex> Salva cosa mi consigliate per far funzionare itunes su ubuntu?
<Ace1> vitodoc scusa è possibile che i driver di questa wi-fi non sia proprio i sua perche il segnale me lo da bassino è il router wi-fi è qui a 20 cm
<Ace1> la pennina è una d-link dwa-131
<Iperbole> buona sera.. qualcuno om?
<Ace1> qualcuno che mi assiste x questa cosa del wi-fi me la riconosce ma il segnale è basso e il router è a 20 cm dal pc
<Ace1> d-link dwa-131
<Mr_Pan> Ace1> apri terminale e scrivi
<Mr_Pan> lsusb
<Mr_Pan> devi individuare la riga relativa alla chiavetta usb e mi devi copiare i codici a inizio riga nnnn:nnnn
<Ace1> ID 2001:3319 D-Link Corp. 802.11n WLAN Adapter
<Ace1> ID 2001:3319 D-Link Corp. 802.11n WLAN Adapter
<Ace1> 2001:3319
<Mr_Pan> si quelli
<Ace1> conettere si conette però segnale debole
<Mr_Pan> Ace1> si .. chiavetta problematica un attimo fammi vedere
<Ace1> ok
<Mr_Pan> Ace1> passa sul canale ’ubuntu-it-chat per favore
<Mr_Pan>    #ubuntu-it-chat
<Mr_Pan> basta che scrivi
<Mr_Pan>   /j #ubuntu-it-chat        senza spazio e dai invio
#ubuntu-it 2020-05-10
<Tatto79> buongiorno chiedevo un chiarimento... ho un Asus con processore intel core duo 1,83Ghz e 3 giga di ram posso istallare la nuova versione di Ubuntu?
<Tatto79> in alternativa quale derivata mi consigliate?
<Ace> giorno a tutti chi mi può aiutare
<Ace> sono sempre li con la penino wi-fi
<Ace> è una Realtek 802.11AC
<Ace> RTL 8811/RTL8812
<Carlin0> le realtek wifi danno solo problemi
<Ace> e lo so ma solo questa ho :(
<LaLampada> Buona sera, sono quì per chiedervi cordialmente una mano:
<LaLampada> In poche parole vorrei avere sul mio SSD esterno da 500GB una live di Ubuntu. E il resto dello spazio vorrei poterlo usare come un normale ssd esterno per i file
<LaLampada> La live occupa lo spazio libero con una partizione di nome "Writable" se non sbaglio, dove vi vengono salvati i log.
<LaLampada> qualcuno?
<Carlin0> LaLampada, una live non salva log
<maxerre> buona sera a tutti
<maxerre> ho un problema con l'audio dopo aver installato UBUNTO 20.04 su un portalite DELL VOSTRO 2520
<maxerre> in pratica non rileva la scheda audio e non funziona il trasferimento audio con il cavo hdmi
<maxerre> qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<Mr_Pan> maxerre> Ubuntu! non ubonto
<maxerre> si chiedo scusa UBUNTU
<Mr_Pan> maxerre> apri tzerminale (ctrl+alt+t) e scrivi
<Mr_Pan> alsamixer     dai invio
<maxerre> ho già fatto questo passaggio, comunque dimmi pure magari ho saltato qualcosa
<Mr_Pan> tutti ivolumi sono on  ?
<maxerre> si
<Mr_Pan> quale scheda audio rilevA ?
<Mr_Pan> il dell vostro veniv avenduto con ubuntu (una vechcia versione) mi pare molto strano nmon rilevi audio
<maxerre> HDA Intel PCH
<Mr_Pan> processore:
<maxerre> Cirrus Logic CS4213
<Mr_Pan> ok
<Mr_Pan> il volume master é operativo    ?
<maxerre> si, sta a 100
<Mr_Pan> speaker anche    ?
<Mr_Pan> ma di che anno é il laptop   ?
<Mr_Pan> non trovo nulla di recente e vedo che quel chip audio e' parecchio problematico
<maxerre> in realtà non ci sta una voce speaker...ci sta PCM, LINE OUT, MIC BOOST, S/PDIF, AUTO-MUTE, INTERNAL M
<maxerre> L'ho preso usato, dovrebbe essere del 2013
<maxerre> però con le versioni precedenti di ubuntu funzionava tutto benissimo
<maxerre> trovava i drivers audio
<Mr_Pan> nn trovo nessuna info
<maxerre> grazie ugualmente
<Datastream_39> scusate ho un problema sono stato bannato per aver usato tor e non sapevo che non si poteva usare come posso risolvere?
